#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-13
<user8888> anyone here?
<user8888> hi,everybody
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 你觉得这个dokuwiki的blog如何？http://blog.andreas-haerter.com/
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 作者发布了。http://andreas-haerter.com/projects/dokuwiki-template-mnml-blog
<jiero> 有时候就好了。
<jiero> 各位早上好。
<lainme> 早上好
<kiss_kill> 早啊
<user8888> 早啊
<kiss_kill> 现在还有人从网页上面登录  哈哈
<user8888> 请教一个问题，debian安装时候出现grub无法安装的错误，一般是什么情况？
<user8888> 一起从来没有碰到过，刚下的罪行的debian的testing版本，出现了这个问题
<jiero> user8888: 不知道，但是一直有这个问题。
<user8888> jiero: 有解决办法吗？\fs21
<jiero> user8888: 我不得不手动重新装。。。。
<user8888> jiero: 我就是新安装，安装到虚拟机中
<user8888> 正在搭建服务器
<user8888> jiero: 我也google到许多人碰到这个问题
<jiero> user8888: sudo grub-mkconfig
<jiero> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<user8888> jiero: 你所谓的手动从新装是什么意思？先安装别的软件，然后启动好以后重新安装\fs20 吗？\fs21
<jiero> 因为不能自动完成，必须错误之后手动加载。
<jiero> 这样就好了，以前我有段时间一直依靠移动硬盘的系统启动主系统。
<user8888> jiero: 没有安装grub，不能启动啊？你怎么输入命令安装grub？
<jiero> user8888: 没有安装grub？
<user8888> jiero: 是ALT+F2切换到其他地方吗？
<user8888> jiero: 是啊，安装不了
<jiero> user8888: 我是升级grub说错误。。。
<jiero> 阿。
<user8888> jiero: 哦，我是新安装的系统，空盘，没法安装
<user8888> 在host安装测试，还把原先的windows的分区表给弄坏了
<user8888> help～～
<jiero> user8888:  grub是最后安装。
<WinterLi> 选全自动分区了?
<user8888> 是的，自动分区
<user8888> 新手推荐那个
<user8888> jiero: 是最后装大
<jiero> 我不知道
<user8888> 另外，请问一下，现在的无线网卡，一般有网络唤醒功能吗
<WinterLi> 不是把win的分区都给删了吧?
<jiero> 把windows分区删了没什么可怕的额。
<user8888> 启动不起来了
<user8888> WinterLi: 用windows盘修复也不行
<WinterLi> ...是没什么可怕,不过要是有数据就可怕了
<WinterLi> 去ubuntu里面的硬盘管理看看,win的分区还在不在...启动的时候grub的启动菜单里面有没有win的选项?
<user8888> WinterLi: 后来就没法了
<user8888> WinterLi: 只能重新安装windows了
<user8888> WinterLi: 用windows的fixmbr和bixboot都无效
<WinterLi> 呵呵.所以在先在虚拟机里折腾明白了再说
<user8888> WinterLi: 另外，debian也安装不了
<WinterLi> 哦...debian没玩过...
<WinterLi> 目前只接触过ubuntu/fedora/arch....
<user8888> WinterLi:后来在虚拟机中安装，也是安装到grub无法安装就停止了\fs21
<user8888> WinterLi: ubuntu是基于debian的，应该差不多现象才对\fs21
<WinterLi> 不能吧...这个有些诡异了
<WinterLi> 虚拟机都装不上?
<user8888> WinterLi: 是的，安装不了
<user8888> WinterLi: 也是到grub2这里就说失败了
<user8888> WinterLi: 没法了，只能上来问问了\fs21
<WinterLi> 安装的时候最后有个选项,grub安装位置吧.这个选的什么?
<user8888> WinterLi: 没有这样的选择啊
<user8888> WinterLi: 一般不是安装到/boot的吗
<MaxfromAus> 大家好
<^k^> MaxfromAus, 好  ㍡ 
<MaxfromAus> 我装的是debian，请问屏幕亮度调节也是在xorg里吗
<MaxfromAus> hi
<MaxfromAus>  :)
<MaxfromAus> 很多人都在看球把
<^k^> MaxfromAus, 好  ㍡ 
<MaxfromAus> ^k^好
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 还行
<user8888> 喂～～，帮忙啊～～～
<user8888> 无线网卡支持远程网络唤醒吗？
<MaxfromAus> 应该不可能吧
<user8888> MaxfromAus: 为什么？
<MaxfromAus> 看下网络唤醒原理
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<user8888> MaxfromAus: 看原理就大工程了，我google了一下，似乎是不太行，但是似乎也行，正纳闷呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/88Dyb.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...扯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/YXcen.jpg
<MaxfromAus> 如果用户想通过网络唤醒一台指定的计算机，首先需要知道能标识该计算机的身份号。由于被唤醒的计算机处于关机状态，也就没有了IP地址和计算机名字，惟一能标识其身份的只有内部网卡的物理地址，即MAC地址，该地址是惟一的，而且每块网卡的MAC地址均不相同。
<MaxfromAus>         当用户知道被唤醒的计算机MAC地址后，通过另外一台计算机执行相应的软件，向网络上发出含有该地址的特殊数据包。此时，被唤醒的计算机虽然处于关机状态，但是其内部网卡控制芯片通过专用连线所送来的电流，仍然可以接收和处理网络上的数据包。因此控制芯片通过检查数据包内的MAC地址，就可确认自己就是该数æ
<MaxfromAus> ，然后通过专用连线发出开机信号，通知主板开机启动
<^k^> MaxfromAus:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<user8888> MaxfromAus: WOL基本是可以的，但是wifi似乎不太行，但是，在一片文章中看到说windows 7 好像有支持，这就更加纳闷了，这种不是需要\fs20 先硬件支持的吗？\fs21
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一厢情愿的想法而已
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞笑的是那插图
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 图挺有意思
<user8888> MaxfromAus: 你说的这些在只是理论上面的，wifi无线网卡也有MAC地址啊\fs21
<user8888> I am quite sceptical that you will be able to do this, although I have heard of wireless NICs that support WOL (never seen any in reality though).
<user8888> Standard WOL should be quite simple to implement in hardware by just listening on Ethernet frames and triggering on a special byte pattern. Wi-Fi, however, is a totally different matter. Even if you don't have any encryption on your wireless link it would require a lot of circuitry and logic to maintain link connectivity to be able to receive the WOL frame. And since you probably use encryption that changes keys every few minute
<user8888> s (e.g. WPA-PSK) the computer would have to wake up to do the handshake ever so often since I assume that the handshake requires some CPU power.
<user8888> I recommend you try to get the WOL packet to enter your computer via the wired NIC. If you can't wire the connection to your SB3, you may want to try using a LAN-to-WLAN bridge, for example Netgear WGPS606.
<^k^> user8888:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<MaxfromAus> ....无线网卡怎么来电流？
<jiero> roylez: 不错，我越来越丑了~
<user8888> In Windows® 7, to enable support for Wake on Wireless LAN (WoWLAN) Group Temporal Key (GTK) Rekey, and Extensible Authentication Protocol (EAP) ..
<MaxfromAus> 恩
<user8888> 在网络上面搜索wake on wlan，可以搜索到
<MaxfromAus> 之前看到过
<MaxfromAus> 谁能帮忙先解决下屏幕亮度调节问题
<user8888> MaxfromAus: 我现在认为可能是不是wake on wlan是最新的技术，现在才刚开始普及什么的
<MaxfromAus> 我觉的不是
<user8888> MaxfromAus: 我的旧的笔记本，如果能实现的话，就作为服务器使用，更加省电一些
<roylez> jiero: 豆豆和他的女人 http://i.imgur.com/rnpKX.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alpha http://i.imgur.com/02kMF.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 豆豆现实中是个挺严肃的人...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个拉布拉多就是外企中的中国职业经理人啊
<jiero> 让导盲犬遛狗。。。
<jiero> roylez: 著名喜剧演员大多是严肃的人？
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/7jSAM.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/23fHb.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/MVMpe.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> 这几个太假了
<MeaCulpa> 太假
<aaronyy> 不一定吧
<tenzu> roylez: 无线键盘不会驱动。。。
<MeaCulpa> 只有人类才会有这种结构
<aaronyy> 好像还有更大的
<MeaCulpa> 睾丸太大了，会被同类扯掉的
<MeaCulpa> 黑猩猩很厉害滴
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 掉了毛的猩猩
<MeaCulpa> 肤色毛色也不对
<MeaCulpa> 我在想，那些可爱的小黑猩猩长大以后都去了哪里
<roylez> tenzu: 啥牌子的，我搜索看看
<MeaCulpa> 应该很强壮了
<aaronyy> http://v.ku6.com/show/qg8qE2DMyelpeaqV.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上海动物园有一个装置，猩猩馆里有一个链条连着外面，游客可以和猩猩互动
<lihao> 那不是很残忍
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Dmtyu.png
<MeaCulpa> lihao: 很好玩啊，你可以帮猩猩荡秋千
<lihao> 关于irc的命令的问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... lol safe mood
<lihao> 我很多不会用啊
<lihao> 谁教教我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 应该说OOXX > /dev/null
<alpha080> 那猩猩能帮你做什么？
<lihao> :-*
<MaxfromAus> hello，请问亮度调节在哪个文件
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 有一只猩猩，看体型也就3岁，和我拉链条，我完全不是对手
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 体重应该是我的1/4-1/3
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你干嘛不跟大象玩相扑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三岁的大象
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找死啊，猩猩都搞不过~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人被大象shit憋死过...
<alpha080> 宅。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<lihao>  /msg   NickServ   Help
<roylez> 我的键盘，capslock比逗号还亮
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 300以下的键盘有么
<jiero> lihao: 你是用什么啊。
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何判断某个 IP 地址的 某个端口是否可用/可达？谢谢
<Gefenbauer> if_else: telnet
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你们买键盘都在300以上么？
<if_else> Gefenbauer: 兄，谢谢了
<lihao> pidgin
<alpha080> 真有米，100的够了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 木有
<jiero> 。。。全机械键盘全机械+用竹子的那个！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145560.htm
<MeaCulpa> if_else: telnet
<alpha080> 呃，夏天高温会不会变烧烤啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Rod 有戏么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 悲催了吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前两者都拿了新合同了
<tenzu> roylez: 就是microsoft arc keyboard, 原来不是蓝牙的，白鸡动了
<MeaCulpa> 保障性股权
<roylez> tenzu: 红外阿...
<aaronyy> if_else, nmap
<roylez> tenzu: 红外驱动应该比较麻烦...
<alpha080> 在银行排队。。。好慢，
<MeaCulpa> if_else: telnet host port 不行么
<alpha080> 还是并行处理
<MeaCulpa> 无线键盘意义不大
<MeaCulpa> 无线鼠标有意义
<jiero> 无限键盘怎么没意义啊
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标线对鼠标的作用力有时候还是很恼人的
<lihao>  /topic
<jiero> 很多人都用40寸以上的显示器。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: er。。。那倒是
<alpha080> 出现乱序处理了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 看膏清？
 * lihao 啊
<jiero> roylez: 不看。
<alpha080> 好想把职员抓去超频了
<jiero> 从香港人那里买2手Nokia。。。
<alpha080> smolt是虾米东西？
<alpha080> 900？
<tenzu> roylez: 那算了，我不折腾了
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://search.taobao.com/search?q=%BA%A3%B1%B4+%BC%FC%C5%CC 我有这个键盘的老型号海湾，用了很多年，感觉比IBM产的ThinkPad的好。
<jiero> Mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我说的ThinkPad是ThinkPad 235，ThinkPad最初型号。
<MaxfromAus> 刚才无意识断掉了
<MaxfromAus> 还是刚才的问题，有人能给点提示吗，屏幕亮度调节的
<fighterlyt> 热火加油
<MaxfromAus> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...这些于我看来和dell标准键盘无异...
<MaxfromAus> 内核是2.6-32-5-686
<MaxfromAus> 亮度无法调节
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好无聊，似乎今天的活又干完了
<fighterlyt> 更新内核
<jiero> 诺基亚N950之上的触控技术有可能是诺基亚在2008年申请专利的手势感应触控技术，其特色在于利用超声波技术，可以感应手指的动作，用户完全可以在空气中实现操作。
<MaxfromAus> 是吗？
<jiero> wow 我刚要买 N900额、
<MaxfromAus> 用的是debian
<jiero> 不过没关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 我10：30还是干，11:20应该差不多了
<MaxfromAus> 稳定内核
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。不过我有DELL键盘，如我选我是肯定先用明基的那个。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP的政策，企业文化，比较宽松，讲人治，在欧洲和美国很有吸引力，在我国就危险了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那个姓沙的，说话明显不靠谱阿。底下员工工资比manager高，很正常的阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 欧洲HP普通员工都配车呢，Boss觉得员工的车牌量太大，后来开会决定每个人发个小柴油Skoda之类
<jiero> 欧洲福利好。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，这个有点搞...
<jiero> 没可比性。
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6f4273e4jw1di4xuuzo81j.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 人治这个东西，就是把身家性命押在BOSS个人素质上了
<MeaCulpa> 美国政府阿猫阿狗当老大都没关系，但是人治的公司，选领导就要找牛人了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这女的毛太黑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一点都不注意形象
<jiero> roylez: 你的照片?
<jiero> roylez: 主席你的照片拿来瞧瞧额。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那同事上次介绍两人，拿了两鼠标，现在Boss Offer 电脑包...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前两位的是Sales和Service...草根了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我希望公司可以出全新的Tabular系统，全新的spreadsheet..., cli出chart...
<ymy> 哪个IRC client好使？
<missing> ymy: 你在用那个?
<jiero> ymy: 没有烂的哦
<jiero> ymy: 所有的都好使。
<MaxfromAus> opera
<MaxfromAus> 好用
<ymy> 目前在用xChat
<jiero> ymy: 你用什么桌面，就选配套的
<MaxfromAus> sfce
<MaxfromAus> xfce
<ymy> 是xfce
<MaxfromAus> 超越桌面的存在阿
<missing> ymy: xchat有啥不好的?要换?
<jiero> ymy: 如果qt的，我喜欢Quassel~ IRC
<jiero> ymy: 就用xchat好了
<MaxfromAus> 有没有在xfce下调节屏幕亮度的方法
<jiero> ymy: 要不就试试GNOME推荐的http://www.smuxi.org/main/
<jiero> ymy: 不过国内没听说过有人用。
<jiero> MaxfromAus: 笔记本快捷？
<ymy> jiero:我试试
<MaxfromAus> 不光是快捷键
<MaxfromAus> 没地方调
<MaxfromAus> 小牛要赢了
<missing> 阿...
<missing> 打第七场阿
<ymy> 我系统刚装上就能调亮度
<missing> 热火那冠军阿
<dreamysirc> MaxfromAus: 认真你就输了～～～～～～～
<MaxfromAus> ...
<MaxfromAus> 我就是想Kidd拿个冠军
<ymy> smuxi装上了启动不了
<MaxfromAus> 知道阿
<MaxfromAus> 我受不了，电源管理里面也没有
<ymy> 我现在电脑锁定背光不关
<ymy> 电源管理也没搞好
<MaxfromAus> 不是背光
<MaxfromAus> 就是背光亮度
<MaxfromAus> 不知道怎么调
<MaxfromAus> 没找到wiki
<ymy> 我的背光不关
<MaxfromAus> 现在这个很奇怪
<MaxfromAus> 我连电源开机的时候直接最亮
<MaxfromAus> 让后不管拔不拔出电源
<MaxfromAus> 都是最亮
<MaxfromAus> 要是不连电源开机就是最暗
<MaxfromAus> 插不插电源都是最暗
<MaxfromAus> 不懂怎么做
<ymy> LED背光吧
<MaxfromAus> 应该是吧
<MaxfromAus> 在什么地方调节呢
<ymy> 我CCFL背光一般都是用最亮的，LED太亮
<MaxfromAus> 怎么看是ccfl还是led
<dreamysirc> ymy: ccfl是什么？
<ymy> 灯管
<ymy> 背光灯管
<dreamysirc> ymy: 非常利害啊
<ymy> ？
<MaxfromAus> 怎么看？
<dreamysirc> ymy: 都研究到这层次了～～～～～
<MeaCulpa> 小牛赢了？
<MaxfromAus> 是的
<MaxfromAus> 小牛
<MaxfromAus> 赢了
<ymy> dreamysirc: 新手而已
<MaxfromAus> ymy
<MaxfromAus> 是玩yum的吗
<dreamysirc> ymy: 用了这么多年，还没有到研究led和cclf的层次，太丢人了～～～～～～～
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP入门教程5——3分钟制作撕边照片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334937 上次的入门4看这儿： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=334741 ————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————— ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那张图片，你没看到亮点
<ymy> MaxfromAus:yum是suse哪个包管理器？
<MaxfromAus> 看你名字觉得像
<ymy> 我在用arch+gnome 3 刚才装了 xfce4，用linux才两个星期
<MaxfromAus> 哦，还好，我用很久了，断断续续的
<MaxfromAus> gnome我放弃了
<MaxfromAus> 笔记本坏了，现在用的三星的网本
<MaxfromAus> 所以亮度不好调节来
<MaxfromAus> debian真的很好用，ubuntu和linuxmint都用过来
<MaxfromAus> 这个很轻
<MaxfromAus> arch以前用过
<MaxfromAus> 也是很不错的
<MaxfromAus> pacman和apt差不多
<duhastmich> 昨天卸了catalst，换了开源驱动，发现gnome shell可用了，但只有root能用，其他用户强制fallback
<duhastmich> 有人遇到过类似问题吗？而且root账户没有声音，只有root账户没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<newbie|2> hi
<^k^> newbie|2, 好  ㍣ 
<newbie|2> ^k^: hello
<^k^> newbie|2, 好  ㍣ 
<newbie|2> 断线了？
<ymy> 为什么xfce和gnome到程序兼容？
<ymy>                                 的
<jiero> ymy: ...
<jiero> ymy: 什么都是兼容的。。。
<jiero> ymy: 什么不兼容？
<ymy> kde的程序拿到gnome也能用？
<ymy> 比如kde的电源管理
<lihao> 吃饭了吗 大家
<ymy> 吃什么饭？
<lihao> 中午饭啊
<ymy> 吃了
<lihao> 为什么我每次进来就有人叫我看主题
<jiero> ymy: 当然用KDE守护程序就可以用了。同时运行KDE和GNOME都可以
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 服务器版进程数的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334947 我在服务器上装了10.04服务器版，进程数居然有160，启动后过一会减少至140 在虚拟机里装有100多一点， 怎么会有这么多进程的啊？ 这个是什么情况？会不会有什么影响？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 浪 — 2011-06-13 11:39
<roylez> missing: http://img1.gtimg.com/2/213/21304/2130461_550x550_0.jpg
<missing> roylez: 不错lol,可惜估计没有好手感,哈哈
 * missing 午睡去~~~
<roylez> missing: 好梦...
<lihao> 救命啊
<lihao> 我刚刚安装好ubuntu后win7进不去了
<lihao> 有人帮忙吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: pc防火墙错乱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你又干啥？
<lihao> 两位？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这t410就一坨屎，亮度不是最高根本看不清
<roylez> lihao: 你找 MeaCulpa ，我好久没碰windows了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我给你发的那张图片，你没看懂
<lihao> 我在安装那个ubuntu的时候不是要手动分区吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 再发一次
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6f4273e4jw1di4xuuzo81j.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直很不会用windows里dell， ibm， hp的那些连接管理
<lihao> 下面有个引导程序 可以选硬盘 还有就是winloade
<MeaCulpa> fw 不让我用FireFox了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<lihao> 在启动项里 我一选win7  就又跳会grub画面
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看懂没？
<lihao> :-&
<hv54> ÓÐÈËû£¿
<^k^> hv54:say 有人没？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lihao> 谁能帮帮我
<ymy> 找到windows的分区
<lihao> 在grub画面我选win7就又跳回grub画面
<ymy> chainloader +1
<ymy> 然后 boot
<lihao> ？？
<ymy> windows在第几个分区上？
<lihao> 你说简单点 我菜鸟
<lihao> 第一个
<lihao> c盘啊
<ymy> 第几块硬盘？
<lihao> 就一个硬盘啊
<ymy> 在grub 按c进入命令行模式
<lihao> 恩
<ymy> 打 root(hd0,0)
<ymy> 有没有空格我忘了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我重启了，Symantec错乱
<ymy> 然后chainloader +1
<ymy> 第三步 boot
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我怎么没看懂？
<lihao> 第三部怎么做?
<ymy> 打 boot
<ymy> >root(hd0,0)
<ymy> >chainloader _1
<ymy> >boot
<ymy> +1
<lihao> >boot +1
<kowalski> hi all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍤ 
<ymy> 只是 >boot
<ymy> chainloadr +1
<kowalski> 关云长好好看...
<lihao> 好好 我先试试吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看下体
<ymy> C盘不一定是 第一个分区
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 愿闻其详
<lihao> 马上回来
<ymy> 哪位知道怎么挂载sd卡啊？
<ymy> 怎么样？
<ymy> lihao:?
<lihao> bu xing
<lihao> 提示错误
<lihao> no such disk
<ymy> 哪步错误？
<lihao> root(hd0,0)
<ymy> 先看看windows在第几个分区
<lihao> 在grub菜单我的win7启动项是windows 7（loader）（on /dev/sda1）
<lihao> 这能看出来是第几分区吗
<ymy> 要是它对那你的gurb怎么不能引导windows？
<ymy> 看看你的分区
<lihao> 我跟你说说我安装ubuntu的情况吧
<ymy> /dev/sda都有几个
<ymy> 挂载情况
<ymy> 里面的文件就知道了
<lihao> sudo: /dev/sda: command not found
<ymy> 。。
<ymy> cd /dev/
<ymy> sl
<ymy> ls
<lihao> 出来好多
<ymy> sda0 sda1 .....
<ymy> 看看都有几个 这些都是你的分区
<lihao> sda6
<ymy> 然后 >mount
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有在ubuntu在使用手柄的玩家吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334953 你们的手柄可以用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 拉莫斯 — 2011-06-13 12:31
<ymy> 看看都是怎么挂载的
<lihao> lihao@lihao:/dev$ >mount
<lihao> bash: mount: 权限不够
<ymy> sudo mount
<lihao> 又出来好多
<lihao> /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<lihao> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<lihao> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<lihao> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<lihao> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<lihao> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<^k^> lihao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<dreamysirc> lihao: 叫你刷～～～～～～～
<lihao> 大伙消气 我现在急需要用到win7
<ymy> 你自己重新配置一边menu.lst就什么都会了
<lihao> 怎么配置啊
<lihao> 在安装ubuntu的时候，分区下面不是可以选引导的吗
<flay> grub2 好像改了不是从0开始的
<ymy> 哦？
<lihao> 第一个默认的是硬盘  然后我拉下来看到了win7 loader
<ymy> 哪是hd1,1?
<flay> 要进win7 直接去dos下面fdisk /mbr得了 呵呵
<flay> 只是就进不去ubuntu了
<ymy> 那进不了linux了
<flay> 重新装一下grub就可以了
<lihao> 那就这么办吧
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> aptitude moo
<ymy> 用 ubuntu 什么都学不到
<MeaCulpa> aptitude -v moo
 * kowalski 发现colinux不错...
<MeaCulpa> aptitude -w moo
<lihao> 怎么进dos
<MeaCulpa> aptitude -vw moo
<flay> 你把你的grub.cfg贴出来看看
<dreamysirc> lihao: 你在grub2下搜索就可以了
<ymy> windows 安装盘，恢复模式就进dos了
<lihao> 没有安装盘
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 终于回来了
<dreamysirc> lihao: 想进哪？win or lin。
<lihao> win
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是伪娘？我还以为只是阴唇比较大...
<lihao> lin也想要
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<dreamysirc> ymy: 那是你没有去学，用哪distro都一样
<flay> 是的 哪个发行版都是要折腾的
<ymy> ?
<dreamysirc> ymy: 假如用ubuntu是问题多的话，那么就是提供你学习的机会了
<lihao> 用pe系统修复引导可以吗
<dreamysirc> lihao: 没有win的menu还是？
<dreamysirc> lihao: 不兴
<ymy> 我最开始接触ubuntu时候是 8.04除了声卡什么都没搞
<ymy> 全是图像模式
<lihao> 有的
<dreamysirc> ymy: 谁说的
<lihao> 在grub中又win7 loader
<dreamysirc> 有的，那是什么问题，你能详细说说么？
<ymy> lihao:最简单的办法是 root(hd0,0) hd0,1 hd0.2 一个一个实验
<lihao> 一开是我用光盘安装的ubuntu
<lihao> 你们先听听我安装时的情况
<dreamysirc> lihao: 我是让你说进不了win的错误是啥
<ymy> 一直到hd0,6 再开始试 hd1,0
<lihao> 在安装后 我选择的是手动分区
<lihao> 在分区的时候 先面不是可以那个选引导的吗
<dreamysirc> ymy: 有必要，在grub下搜索不是更快
<lihao> 默认的是我的硬盘
<lihao> 然后我下拉 又win7 loader
<dreamysirc> lihao: 出现啥错误，说出来就型了，找不到引导还是引导错误
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://hxyl.net/2011/06/12/tou-du/
<flay> GRUB 和 GRUB2 的分区命名有变化。分区从 1 而不是原来的 0 编号，磁盘还是从 0 编号，并以分区表类型开始。例如，/dev/sda1 应该是 (hd0,msdos1) (用于MBR) 或 (hd0,gpt1) (用于 GPT)。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牛
<flay> root （hd0，msdos1）
<lihao> 在gurb中又win7
<MeaCulpa> grub4dos还没支持grub2吧...不敢用
<dreamysirc> flay: 不用去理毛，直接搜索～～我了个去
<lihao> 我选win7后 又跳到gurb菜单了
<MeaCulpa> [Dhttp://i.imgur.com/Usekm.jpg
<ymy> dreamysirc：怎么搜索？ find？
<dreamysirc> ymy: root （hd tab
<lihao> 我先试试ymy的方法 一个个的试
<lihao> 等会回来
<ymy> 能搜索还用一个一个的试。。
<dreamysirc> ymy: 你这不是忽有人家～～～～～～～～
<ymy> grub4dos可以find
<ymy> 然后输出所有分区
<ymy> grub就不行，我没找到方法 -_-
<ymy> dreamysirc: 不是我忽悠，是我不会
<MeaCulpa> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=44607
<ymy> sd卡在/dev/是什么名？
<MeaCulpa> ymy: /dev/sd[a-z]
<ymy> 太强了
<ymy> MeaCupla: sda不是硬盘吗？
<roylez> ymy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Mount_SD_cards
<MeaCulpa> ymy: 我意思是，和硬盘一个样
<lihao> 从0到6都试了
<ymy> 没有sdb
<ymy> hd1试了没有？
<ymy> dreamysirc说可以搜索
<lihao> 不可以提示错误unkown command  root（0，1）
<ymy> <dreamysirc> ymy: root （hd tab
<flay> root （hd0，1）
<lihao> 如果我修复mbr 只能进win了
<lihao> 那么怎么才能进lin
<Oliver_____> 用ntboot，ntboot可以启动硬盘上的任何windows系统
<flay> 用光盘引导 重建grub。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，先进了
<lihao> 光盘引导？
<lihao>   我又光盘的 我自己刻的
<ymy> roylez: 不支持fat32
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 http://diaryblog.sourceforge.net/atomPub.php/service 这个
<blueghost> 保存他
<blueghost> 看看出现什么
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 http://diaryblog.sourceforge.net/atomPub.php/service 这个
<blueghost> 会提示保存 还是打开, 选保存, 帮我看看是不是一个xml文件
<blueghost> 惨
<blueghost> 我忘了要密码了
<blueghost> 谁愿意帮我一下
<blueghost> calebot:) 帮帮我
<blueghost> calebot:) 帮帮我
<blueghost> calebot:) 帮帮我
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 怎么我的网站被重置了
<blueghost> http://diaryblog.sourceforge.net
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看这个
<blueghost> opera 可以看到, 但是 firefox 被转到 114 le
<microcai> blueghost: 没有
<microcai> blueghost: 正常使用
<microcai> blueghost: 你把 DNS 切到 8.8.8.8 就可以了
<blueghost> microcai:) 是8888了
<ymy> google的dns这么有名？
<blueworm> Hello,everyone!
<ymy> hey
<blueworm> 还是ubuntu人气旺
<ymy> 没几个用ubuntu的
<jiero> blueworm: 事实上，大多这里常混的都不用Ubuntu
<iWang> 那大家都用什么发行版
<ymy> arch
<jiero> iWang: 各式各样
<blueworm> 事实上我用的rhel
<jiero> iWang: 用gentoo的不说话，用OpenSuse的少说，Fedora的有时说，说的一般就是Arch，要不就是Ubuntu要不就是Debian
<jiero> 阿。还有Mint
<blueworm> 这么有规律！！
<uni00> ubuntu11.04安装了kde如何卸载unity
<tenzu> jiero: 你总结的真好
<iWang> 哦，请教个问题，我在网上面下了个fonts.conf，在Fedora12上面工作的很好，中文字体先是的都很正常，但在Fedora15上面就是不太好，尤其是chrome，谁知到什么原因，是不是因为Gnome3的关系
<ymy> gentoo都是高手，Arch都是爱折腾得
<jiero> tenzu: 谢谢疼疼。
<blueworm> 还是rhel 最省力
<blueworm> 不过就是源不好弄   centos6还没出
<blueworm> 连xchat 也得自己编译
<Kandu> 果然很省力 :P
<kowalski> ...................
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 好玩。好玩。
<blueworm> 还是第一次玩irc
<blueworm> 好像不可以图片
<H4ever2012> 各位好
<H4ever2012> 我想了解下，有哪些知名的网站在用amazon 的 ec2 和 s3
<H4ever2012> 我只知道 dropbox
<H4ever2012> ...
<H4ever2012> 有哪位清楚吗？
<iWang> 没有人在使用Fedora 15嘛
<kowalski> irssi连不上，肿么办
<flay> vpn拨号提示错误678  肿么办
<jiero> lainme: 我喜欢你的页面，字很大~
<blueworm> 有意思  哈哈哈
<blueworm> 貌似有点精神失常
<lainme> jiero: :)
<microcai> blueghost: 这里牢骚
<blueghost> 呵呵
<gebjgd> jiero, 字体大小不是能修改的么
<blueghost> 中国就是一个流淌着牛奶,处女的天堂, 别掀开 舞台后的 幕帘, 舞台的后台是不能 暴露的.肮脏
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<microcai> blueghost:  +1
<jiero> gebjgd: 缩放是另一回事。
<blueghost> 不聊了
<jiero> gebjgd: 强制就破坏了网页结构。
<blueghost> 去搞我的东西了
<jiero> 中国还安宁吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 蛋疼的理由
<blueghost> 我到底干嘛了, 我的主页的原始域名 被联通转向到114
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<Aoy_c> 那个~  怎么改系统时间。。。
<blueghost> microcai:) 不像你说的是给个广告,在转回我的网站
<Aoy_c> irssi左边显示的是21：42 。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 天朝安宁的很阿
<blueghost> microcai:) 直接就转到 http://nfdnserror7.wo.com.cn:8080/?HOST=diaryblog.sourceforge.net&R=/& 这个地方
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。还好。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那你还问
<blueghost> microcai:) 提示 "尊敬的用户：您输入的域名有误或站点访问失败，请尝试重新输入或使用以下服务功能。"
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不知道今天怎么样。
<stifler> hahaha
<jiero> gebjgd: 无法预测明天阿。
<gebjgd> jiero, 天朝天天都安宁
<stifler> i'm come in
<blueghost> microcai:) 貌似联通根本就当这个域名不存在
<galaxy_> me too
<blueghost> me three
<galaxy_> haha
<stifler> me four...
<galaxy_> .... ...
<jiero> gebjgd:IRC音乐插件是不是Pidgin还没有？
<galaxy_> 都在干什么呢？
<stifler> kowalski: Please get out!
<gebjgd> jiero, 问alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> jiero, 我不用pidgin上
<blueghost> jiero:) 自己弄一个啊. 你 使用开源软件, 不就是有什么 没有的, 但自己需要的,就修改的吗
<jiero> blueghost: 没工夫学。
<blueghost> jiero:) 或者直接修改源码, 或者自己写插件
<jiero> blueghost: 我不会编程。
<stifler> anyone use coLinux?
<gebjgd> jiero, 对，你有功夫玩游戏
<microcai> blueghost:  哦? 一样很可耻
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是学计算机的么？
<microcai> blueghost: 投诉去
<stifler> sign...
<galaxy_> 有人在学习操作系统设计与实现这本书吗
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不是。
<stifler> galaxy_: It's hard to read...
<blueghost> jiero:) 学, 然后 享受 编程的乐趣. 让电脑 服从你的 意志
<gebjgd> jiero, 你学什么的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前学商的，后来学印刷。
<gebjgd> jiero, 印刷。。。。
<stifler> windows---coLinux---putty---ssh-X--gnome-terminal---me.........
<galaxy_> 是的
<blueghost> jiero:) 懂编程了, 让pidgin 可以放音乐. 多好玩. 或者 开啊一个插件, 让都使用pidgin的, 都可以听到你放的音乐.
<gebjgd> jiero, 用不用帮你介绍到商务印书馆？
<jiero> blueghost: 学了我也先干正事。
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果我回国就问你:D
<stifler> Anyone want play SanGuo with me ?
<jiero> gebjgd: 我记住了，谢谢啦
<gebjgd> jiero, 我家没关系
<gebjgd> jiero, XD
<blueghost> jiero:) 正事 偏事, 都可以同时做的啊. 有空就编你感兴趣的
<gebjgd> jiero, 要是有关系我还出国干吗
<jyfl987> blueghost: 麻烦得很
<blueghost> jiero:) 让我们也分享一下你的 idea. 你的想象
<blueghost> jyfl987:)
<stifler> -.-
<jiero> blueghost: 我的想像？什么呢？
 * stifler Crashed,rebooting...
<jiero> blueghost: 关于什么的？
<blueghost> jiero:) 让 pidgin 可以有 音乐插件 啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 不是你说的吗
<jiero> blueghost: 现在有了，不过IRC里没有。
<blueghost> jiero:) 弄好了, 也发给我们
<blueghost> jiero:) 你是说 pidgin 有, irc 没有??
 * stifler Droped
<blueghost> jiero:) 你可以 做 irc 的啊. 不过可能需要特定的 客户端. xchat 的插件, irri 用不了
<stifler> How to input chinese in coLinux?
<ymy> ibus
<blueghost> jiero:) irri貌似也有, 德国 松鼠就有一个
<stifler> Let me try..
<ymy> input method
<blueghost> jiero:) 不过 只是显示 歌名.
<blueghost> jiero:) 我想, 弄个 xchat 插件, 弄一个数据库, 分析聊天内容, 如果包含有歌名的, 就放那首歌
<jiero> blueghost: 额。
<stifler> good idea
<jiero> blueghost: 太难了吧。。。
<jiero> blueghost: 下载播放？
<blueghost> jiero:) 不过每个人都说 一个歌名, 那就乱了
<blueghost> jiero:) 不用啊, 直播放 本机有的歌曲
<blueghost> jiero:) 如一句话包含一个歌名, 并且这个歌名在本地中有,就放
<jiero> blueghost: 。。。这个概率太小了。
<stifler> RongYiBeiGongJi..
<jiero> blueghost: 世界上有几十亿首歌。
<stifler> rm\ \/*\.mp3
<blueghost> jiero:) 如果 德国松鼠在,就没问题. 德国松鼠貌似喜欢听 "天黑黑" 那歌手的
<jiero> 德国松鼠 叫做alvin_rxg？
<blueghost> jiero:) 德国松鼠 他听歌, 会有个 固定格式 的内容, 如果本地没有, 就下载, 过一段事件, 只要德国松鼠一听音乐, 我这就同步放他听的
<blueghost> jiero:) 德国松鼠 他听歌, 会有个 固定格式 的内容, 如果本地没有, 就下载, 过一段时间, 只要德国松鼠一听音乐, 我这就同步放他听的
<jiero> 不错的建议的说。
<blueghost> jiero:)
<ymy> 不如传音频流
<blueghost> ymy:) 那太复杂了, irc 中怎么传
<gebjgd> blueghost, 如果他听的歌都是你不爱听的呢
<blueghost> ymy:) dcc??
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 他听什么,我都爱听
<stifler> irc zen me chuan wen jian?
<blueghost> stifler:) dcc
<stifler> blueghost: o
<blueghost> stifler:) 不过貌似 xchat 的dcc 有问题
<neolkb> xchat在windows下面没有中文的？
<gebjgd> neolkb, 有
<blueghost> 有吧
<stifler> blueghost: o
<gebjgd> neolkb, 为什么没有中文
<neolkb> 没看到
<ymy> 既然是插件，irc传对方ip就好了，其他由另一个程序负责
<gebjgd> neolkb, 不明白你的意思
<neolkb> 界面是E文
<gebjgd> neolkb, 考，自己改
<blueghost> ymy:) 也行
<neolkb> settings里面没有lang…项
<blueghost> ymy:) 但那需要对方给ip 呢
<blueghost> ymy:) 不会暴露ip 吗
<gebjgd> neolkb, 学英文去，
<blueghost> ymy:) 通过私聊去??
<neolkb> gebjgd, god！
<ymy> 用irc就暴露IP了
<gebjgd> ymy, 你看我的暴露了么？
<blueghost> ymy:) 那倒也是, 就是说 不让他直接给, 而是通过/whois 来获得???, 但 如此 必须两边都要有对应的插件呢
<stifler> http://202.202.43.125
<ymy> gebjgd 隐藏了。。
<blueghost> ymy:) 如果是我的, 只需要对方给出歌名, 歌手, 就可以了. 我这边 只是简单 分析他说话的内容
<tenzu> 弄个cloak是必要的
<ymy> 我不觉得这个功能有什么用
<blueghost> ymy:) 而且有个好玩的地方, 如果某个人 不小心 说了 歌名 被我分析到, 就有个随机性
<blueghost> ymy:) 没什么用, 我觉的好玩 而已
<stifler_> ls
<blueghost> 如果某个人的 nick 本身就是一个歌名, 没说话一次, 我就重放一次, 该多烦
<stifler_putty> 中文测试
<sitfler_gnome_te> hai shi bu xing...
<stifler_putty> 逼我开tmux...
<jiero> blueghost: 那个呢。其实音乐信息是独立的吧？
<jiero> blueghost: 你能看见我播放什么么？
<blueghost> jiero:) 看不见
<blueghost> jiero:) 德国松鼠 有个插件, 他每听一首歌, 就在irc里说出来
<jiero> blueghost: 不知道 松鼠那个插件是什么样子的
<blueghost> jiero:) 晚上来, 你让他显示一次
<blueghost> jiero:) 一个音乐符号, 后面是 歌名
<Stifler> 好强大..
<Stiflcr> EN..
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔，啥是德国松鼠？
<ymy> 。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 忘了带不带 歌手名了
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) alvin_exg
<ymy> 发了音乐名你也未必找得到
<blueghost> ymy:) 为什么呢
<blueghost> 同歌名, 不同歌手???
<jiero> ymy: 用 google 用各种大音乐商店 和 last.fm的 api
<lolicon> 刚才的雷。。。。
<user8888> hi
<ymy> 比如说卡拉扬的贝多芬第9交响乐
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍦ 
<jiero> blueghost:  可能。不过先告诉我那个松鼠用哪个 irc？
<blueghost> 找不到就忽略啰, 要不就 下载.
<blueghost> jiero:) irssi
<ymy> 真正具体到文件名，找同名的音乐文件谈何容易啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 他说过,好像是irssi,确切的要问他
<Stifler> 我听到了，谁在放歌？
<blueghost> ymy:) 不是文件名, 是 id3 里的信息.
<user8888> 碰到\fs20 一个问题，debian安装时，grub2安装失败，有解决办法吗？\fs21
<blueghost> ymy:) mpd 也可以找到这些信息的
<blueghost> ymy:) 德国松鼠也不是显示 文件名, 就是歌曲信息里的
<ymy> 好多歌曲没有信息呢？
<blueghost> ymy:) 自己填啊.
<jiero> blueghost:  http://scripts.irssi.org/ 是个perl
<jiero>  l33tmusic.pl 大概是这个。
<blueghost> ymy:) 就算找不到,就忽略
<blueghost> jiero:) o
<ymy> 那还不如个FTP现实
<ymy> 直接传
<ymy> 你说的这个东西太复杂
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔，我gg不到你的德国松鼠啊～～～～～～～～～
<blueghost> ymy:) 问题是,如果这样, 对方得开啊. 我的想法是, 尽量不用涉及对方要做什么
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。。。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 卧倒
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) ......
<blueghost> ymy:) 只是有个固定的格式就行.
<dreamysirc> jiero: 大伯，教教我～～～～
<dreamysirc> jiero: 啥是德国松鼠啊～～～～～・・
<blueghost> ymy:) 对方不用 加载什么对应的插件, 或者 ftp 的什么.
<ymy> 那不还是得发特定格式的信息吗
<blueghost> ymy:) 那不用任何额外的东西啊
<blueghost> 例如说 对方说 guns n' roses - you ain't the first
<blueghost> 我就可以找了啊
<ymy> 还要涉及到模糊搜索
<blueghost> 或者只要歌名, Don't Cry, 就算不同歌手唱的, 也没关系
<jiero> jiero:  就是本频道的alvin_rxg。。。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 是本频道的alvin_rxg
<dreamysirc> jiero: 哦，怎么是他，他跟松鼠毛关系啊～～～～～～～～～
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 他的名字是一个电影中松鼠的名字
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) ä½  google alvin
<dreamysirc> 不了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: alvin知道了
<Evanescence> Arch 里怎么搜索不到awesome窗口管理器啊？我看了下awesome在AUR下，要怎么开启AUR啊？
<flay1> yaourt
<flay1> 去看wiki
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 装个yaourt
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 谢了
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 不用装了，不是aur的，加源
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 你确定是yaourt？我怎么找不到？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 我在wiki上看到是aur的啊
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: yaourt也需要加源
<ymy> 先添加源
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: archlinuxfr的
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu11.04启动很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334965 在grub之后和出现ubuntu的启动画面之前之间这段时间一直是紫屏，硬盘指示灯不亮，大概需要1分钟的时间；有时候就死在这了，要不停的拍着键盘(任意键，我拍的是大小写切换键)。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lldonger — 2011-06-13 14:10
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 额，那在mirror里添加源吗？
<jyfl987> 又见arch
<dream1986> 在pacman.conf
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 不是
<dream1986> [archlinuxfr]
<Evanescence> dream1986: 哦
<dream1986> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /i686/
<dream1986> 在pacman.conf中添加我上面的两行
<Evanescence> dream1986: 在custom里对吧
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5c52cab2tw1di4h55gh7kg.gif
<dream1986> 在/etc/pacman.conf
<Evanescence> dream1986: 恩
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 随便哪里都可以
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 额，是的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://img1.gtimg.com/2/213/21304/2130453_550x550_0.jpg
<Evanescence> dream1986: 我添加了，在/etc/pacman。conf，最后，但是更新后还是找不到yaourt
<dream1986> 不会啊，
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 由uodate么
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 有update先么？
<ymy> pacman -Syu
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 是pacman -Syu吗？我做了
<ymy> pacman.conf保存了？
<ymy> -_-
<Evanescence> 更新后和没有添加更新一样，nothing to do
<Kandu> Evanescence: Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<flay1> 直接去AUR把PKGBUILD下载下来编 一样的
<Evanescence> Kandu: 恩，试试
<flay1> 或者直接去archlinuxfr下载包文件
<dream1986> Evanescence: 你是用32位的吧，32位就用i686
<Evanescence> flay1: 可是我在vritualbox你，弄来弄去就比较麻烦，我连xorg和gnome安装了都没能运行起来来
<Evanescence> dream1986: 是的
<flay1> 啊 vbox里面
<Evanescence> Kandu: 还是一样，
<dreamysirc> dream1986: $arch不理32 64
<dream1986> dreamysirc: 哦，这个我还不知道呢，我就用的i686
<Kandu> Evanescence: 那就是其他問題了
<dreamysirc> dream1986: echo $arch 就知道了
<Evanescence> Kandu: 可能是的，我的xorg安装后，没有xorgconfig命令，我是按照linuxtoy的教程了安装的
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 看什么linuxtoy
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 现在不用xorg。conf了
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: gebjgd 额。。。。
<gebjgd> Evanescence, arch wiki更新了。去看wiki
<flay1> 用arch 读wiki
<gebjgd> Evanescence, linuxtoy都是翻译出来的
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 哦，更新太快啊。。。
<Evanescence> 这样啊，明白了
<dream1986> 看wiki,有好多和以前都不一样了
<Kandu> Evanescence: 呃，你應該去看 wiki.archlinux.org
<flay1> 先装个简单的 比如openbox之类的看看
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 不看wiki的arch用户不是好厨师
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 直接装后就startx
<stifler> hi all
<flay1> arch装软件一点压力都没有
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍦ 
<ymy> dreamysirc,我吧xorg.conf & xorg.d 都删了以后启动x 鼠标键盘全部管用了 -_-
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 就不看，我确实不是厨师～～～～～～
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 没有startx这个命令，很奇怪，我在pacman -S xorg的时候选择安装全部的啊，很奇怪
<Kandu> Evanescence: 而且最近的中文 wiki 很多都過時了，遵照官網的老 wiki 裝，有時還會出問題
<ymy> 装 xinit
<Evanescence> ymy: 我试试
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 看wiki，明白的很
<dream1986> 要装 xorg-xinit  这个才有startx
<Kandu> Evanescence: 不該 pacman -S xorg 的
<dreamysirc> ymy: xorg。conf。d要触摸板来设置高级功能～～～～～～
<Kandu> Evanescence: 看 wiki 吧
<Evanescence> 额。。。。问题一大堆啊，恩，果断看wiki
<Evanescence> 就这眼了
<dream1986> 按照wiki上装一般都没有问题
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 假如pacman －S xorg都不行了，其他有毛用，xorg加参数就是精简一些而已～～～～～～
<dream1986> 要看英文的，其他语言的就不要看了，
<Evanescence> ok
<ymy> dreamysirc：貌似主要靠hal. xorg.conf/xorg.d 还是有用
<Kandu> dreamysirc: xinit 就不屬於 xorg 組
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 看波兰文～～～～～～～～
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 你直接 pacman -S xorg 全選，都沒 xinit 的
<dreamysirc> ymy: 现在还hal？
<dream1986> hal我现在不用
<Evanescence> Kandu: 是啊，没有xinit，全选default的
<ymy> dreamsirc : 那用什么？ evdev？
<Kandu> Evanescence: 所以別看別人的老東西了，看最新 wiki 最好
<jiero> 大家都跑去用Arch了啊，都是玩Linux的？
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 你试过？extra/xorg-xinit，ok？
<Evanescence> Kandu: 是啊，正在重新看新手安装wiki呢
<dream1986> xorg-server,xorg-xinit,xorg-utils,xorg-server-utils,xorg-twm,xterm,这几个装一下就好了
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 嗯，不是 xorg 組的
<jiero> blueghost: 我忘记了松鼠那插件显示什么效果，你记得么？就是 /me 那样的？
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 以前是的，现在没有装过不知了
<ymy> dreamysirc ： 我之前换显卡驱动，重新配置xorg折腾了半天，莫名其妙好的
<dreamysirc> Kandu: grep了下确实没有在xorg理了
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 嗯，arch 總是變得很快，包分類也很奇怪
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 不理他们怎么分
<dreamysirc> ymy: 为啥？
<ymy> dreamysirc ： 我把xorg.conf xorg.d 删了， x -configure 报错，hal启动不了。xf86-input-evdev 删不掉。X下输入全无效
<dreamysirc> 疫苗
<ymy> dreamysirc ： 后来莫名其妙就好了
<dreamysirc> ymy: evdev输入需要，hal现在可以不用，好久前就可以不用
<ymy> 不起动hal输入肯定瘫痪
<MeaCulpa> hal不是淘汰了么
<ymy> 有别的东西？
<ymy> 等我吧hal停了试试
<dreamysirc> ymy: 现在还hal，很久前我就是use －hal的了
<ymy> hal停了,还能IRC。。
<dreamysirc> ymy: 这个又跟irc有毛关系？
<ymy> 我说还能输入
<ymy> -_-
<dreamysirc> ymy: 这里估计只神下你还hal了
<ymy> ..
<ymy> 从rc。conf里去掉了
<genio4urlife> 大家好
<^k^> genio4urlife, 好  ㍦ 
<xing_> 有人能帮帮忙吗，我笔记本是thinkpad sl410k,装的是ubuntu 10.10，找不到显卡驱动?
<wearkey> 口水。。
<xing_> ?
<stifler> mei yong guo...
<wearkey> xing:附加驱动搜不到吗？
 * jiero 我感觉ubuntu在中国式微。。。
 * jiero 真的变成没有人支持了。
<wujie> d大家好阿
 * jiero 说，这年头谁用Ubuntu啊。
<lainme> 我用……
<wujie> 我用KDE4.6.4
<stifler> lainme: ni bu shi debian me ?
<lainme> stifler: 不是
<wearkey> 在用着呢。。
<stifler> lainme: o
<jiero> lainme: 妹妹其实很孤单的。
<stifler> ...
 * jiero 跑了。
<lainme> jiero: 可以用launchpad编译，省CPU
<wujie> 用kde阿
<stifler> wujie: me using kde4 too
<jiero> lainme: 恩。
<dream1986> ubuntu用着还不错，我认为是最方便的一个发行版
<wujie> APT好
<stifler> aptitude
 * stifler watching GuanYunChang...
<xing_> 附加驱动找不到哦
<wearkey> KDE现在的感觉好吗？以前试过老崩
<stifler> wearkey: nice
<wearkey> xing_:去官网下源码手动编译安装
<wearkey> 有很多教程的
<xing_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=259821我在按照这个贴子上面的来做
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wearkey> ^_^
<stifler> GuanYunChang Hao EXin...
<wearkey> ....
<stifler> SheiYong coLinux?
<xing_> sudo: aticonfig: command not found 出现这个问题了
<genio4urlife> 寻在fedora上使用maya的同志～
<MaskASS> >.<
<genio4urlife> MaskASS: 很抱歉，隔壁fedora-cn没人，呵呵
<MaskASS> genio4urlife: ^o^
<jyfl987> http://www.dglb.com/thread-182928-1-1.html
<MaskASS> -_-
<MaskASS> SunLi ChuXian le...
<MaskASS> ErWei FuRen HaoChou..
<wujie> 无聊阿
<MaskASS> wujie: WuLiao DIY a...
<MaskASS> ps -ef|wc -l
<MaskASS> 51
<wujie> 有人么
<^k^> wujie, ....  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> [Chttp://itunes.apple.com/us/app/british-library-19th-century/id438196905?mt=8#
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 重装win7后 找不到ubuntu, 置顶网页都看了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334978 我的电脑有1 个硬盘 3个分区依次是win7,ubuntu11.04,wrap。 以前每次开机会有ubuntu风格的系统选自界面，win7重装后直接win7了。 试了置顶帖子说的grldr 方法。 我发现我的ubuntu没有boot/grub/menu.lst 于是我拷贝grldr后直接重启，选择ubunt ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 松鼠，能展示一下你的音乐吗？
<jiero> lainme: 过了托福？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 快疯了
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> lainme: 恭喜了
<lainme> jiero: 谢谢
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是什么弄的啊。脚本？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: musictracker..
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哪个？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: pidgin
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我怎么不会啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 看它支持不支持
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的只能在状态显示，不能自动发到频道上来。
<jiero> 你改了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那需要额外的命令， /nowplaying 或者 /np
<jiero> Rhythmbox: Trailer Music by Jan Morgenstern on Sintel (0:44)
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哦，我记忆里是自动发上来呢。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可能是别人的mpd插件。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 谁自动发啊，不被踢才怪
<jiero> Rhythmbox: I Move On (Sintel's Song) by Jan Morgenstern / Performed by Helena Fix on Sintel (2:49)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这样啊。今天blueghost说要我搞个自动播放音乐的插件。irc频道里有音乐名就启动播放器——从数据库里播放这首。
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 怎么判断音乐名？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是我问你的这样啊。
<jiero> Rhythmbox: The Ziggurat by Jan Morgenstern on Sintel (1:18)
<jiero> 如此。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 魚的淚
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 格式不一样
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一般都一样不是？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 这格式完全由人自由定义的……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一般都是 ”播放器: 歌曲名“  ——通常没人改的。忽略掉那些改动的人就可以了~
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我也改动的啊……
<jiero> 或者直接变动这个 musictracker，添加此功能到里面去。
<jiero> Rhythmbox: Machina.ogg by Zaydana on Vega Strike Soundtrack (4:30)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 听过这个歌的寥寥无几。不过我很喜欢这个。
<Inode_LF> test
<Inode_LF> test faild
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍨ 
<Inode_LF> test failed
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 只支持mpd？
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: 很多
<cn2dy> testing
<^k^> cn2dy, ....  ㍨ 
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: irc的只有pidgin还是？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么那么早啊
<alvin_rxg> ？
<cn2dy> ^k^: ok, confirmed
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还说着在我这, 你听一首歌,我这也跟着听
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 你的那插件
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似你是 孙燕姿 的粉丝啊. 孙粉???
<jiero> 问下tracker.
<^k^> cn2dy, 你相信强者保护弱者？  ㍨ 
<jiero> 是不是tracker一直都在。。。indexing。。。
<jiero> 为啥啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/5823749684/
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 最懂我
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是不是 孙粉 啊.
<jiero> 有没有人知道tracker什么时候才能做完。
<alvin_rxg> 我只听歌，不关心人
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像总看到你听孙燕姿的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的流行音乐发达吗. 摇滚流行还是 流行音乐流行
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 刘若英 - 我们没有在一起
<alvin_rxg> 欧美一样的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是说德国本地歌手. 德国也大多听美国的流行音乐??
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 你经常在德国听中文歌？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 每个周末，你可以去剧院A看戏，也可以去剧院B听歌，也可以去体育场听
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: 英文歌听不起啊
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 为啥？那德语歌呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国 的音乐是不是也像美国那样 商业味很重. 还是 实验性的音乐 多点. 好像欧洲那边的实验性音乐,就是听不懂的
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 德国现在崇尚希特勒或者纳粹的多么？？？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 商业？你听谁的？那么多乐队都是自己组建的啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似欧洲的点子音乐比较厉害,是吗, 就是那些迪斯科
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 不知道啊, 所以才问呢. 我的想象是 美国的音乐商业味很重.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 除了中国民乐，其他的欧美都很强
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么强, 商业味强. 还是文化很强势
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 欧洲的音乐确实蛮好听，我好喜欢精灵舞动乐团，德国的
<alvin_rxg> 这得看个人品味的，难不成你也喜欢那些死亡乐队的歌？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 那个，a teen还是啥的歌也太好听了
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我是崇洋媚外的, 什么 都是 西方的好. 月亮是西方的圆, 太阳是西方的亮
<alvin_rxg> 欧美乐团流派太多了。国内就俩，一是流行 pop，二是凤凰
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 女人是老外的漂亮, 小鸟是老外的劲
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 我了个去，大叔，你出生太晚了呀
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 印象中, 老外都是三条腿的
 * jyfl987 日本人也是老外
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 好吧, 我错了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 动物都是差不多吧，我喜欢瘦瘦的波斯猫，兰眼睛的那种，女孩的话，哪国都有漂亮的～～～～～～
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 老外那东西, 我想象不出怎么放的.
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 蓝眼睛的那眼睛 是视力有问题的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 有听力问题～～～～～
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 不是视力～～～～～～
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 难不成是当皮带来用???
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 哦
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 啥？
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 老外的第三条腿啊, 难不成象蛇那样,盘起来的???
<dreamysirc> 哦，看懂了，大叔真邪恶啊～～～～～～～
<stifler> 求助！
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 让我想起来周星驰那 百变星君的 花洒
<blueghost> stifler:) 什么问题
<stifler> 为啥配置中文环境后菜单的中文花的看不成？gnome-term下好好的...
<blueghost> 移动和联通的 dns 是互相独立的???
<blueghost> 怎么一些网址移动能上,联通不能上
<stifler> coLinux的中文输入搞定，哈哈
<frodo> there is no news?
<stifler> frodo: where is the ring?
<jiero> tracker 0.8 错误太多，被抛弃了。
<jiero>  tracker 0.10之后才能用。
<banban> missing: 早三 嘿嘿
<eexpress> 破家伙
<banban> missing: 不理我阿 。。。。
<tenzu> 谢特，神跑了
<Evanescence> 原来安装Arch是如此简单，纠结中，
<banban> tenzu: 你想欺负死EE吗 我可以做你的帮手 :P
<frodo> Arch还好，但是用的不是很习惯
<imtxc> xface里面的字  怎么这么模糊呢……
<tenzu> banban: 我不欺负他
<tenzu> banban: 我怕他晚上找我
<stifler> 推荐coLinux
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 因为xfce非常先进，提醒你该戴眼镜了
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 可是 我已经在戴的啊。
<imtxc> dreamysirc: gnome就和谐
<banban> tenzu: 莫怕 莫怕
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 戴两双
<tenzu> banban: 能不怕么
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 你用的啥桌面 戴几双呢
<dreamysirc> 没有用de，买不起眼镜
<Evanescence> 我在ubuntu的awesome下使用virtualbox，virtualbox里是Archlinux的awesome，这样按键都是一样的，要怎么解决这个问题啊？有没有让我的按键不作用ubuntu的awesome，只作用于virtualbox呢？然后再回来
<blueghost> ^\s*<feed\s+ 啥意思
<blueghost> ^\s*<feed\s+ 这个正则正确吗
<banban> tenzu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> ^\s*<feed\s+ 这个正则正确吗
<blueghost> ^\s*<feed\s+ 这个正则正确吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 正则懂吗
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我要找 <feed 开始的 怎么做啊,
<blueghost> ^\\s*<feed\\s+ 这个不对吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 应该对吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 结果不对
<blueghost> 有谁帮我找找错误
<blueghost> ^\s*<feed\s+ 这个对不对, 找 <feed开头的
<lifeng> blueghost: 第一个星号应该是加号
<blueghost> lifeng:) 为啥
<blueghost> lifeng:) * 不是0到多个吗
<blueghost> + 是1到多个吧
<blueghost> 我反了???
<blueghost> lifeng:) + 是0到多个??? 还是1到多个
<tenzu> banban: 你这是等毕业证么？
<lifeng> *匹配绝大多数字符
<blueghost> lifeng:) 不是吧, 你说的是.吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不对不对
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么办
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你用啥？
<banban> tenzu: 是 还有n多饭局 :P
<roylez> banban: ...
<blueghost> qt的正则, 我正在实验
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 藤猪哥
<lifeng> blueghost: 哦搞错了，最后的\s+不对
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包包
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> banban: 板板哥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rubydoc都connection reset
<banban> zmcbb30: ...............
<banban> roylez: 原来你姓金的
<blueghost> lifeng:) 谢了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了,
<blueghost> lifeng:) alvin_rxg 弄好了
<blueghost> xiexiexiexie
<roylez> banban: .
<tenzu> banban: 板板哥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...和不翻墙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忘了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...我一直全url翻墙
<roylez> banban: 拿出霸气来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 某些custom mpio 包包用简单的installp参数搞不定，貌似文件名问题，只好老实smitty...
<banban> tenzu: 你怎么也喊我哥。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不可能，你带g了没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: installp -acg -Y -d
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 学习你的tamer的
<lolicon> 1.3.99 就不行了。。
<MeaCulpa> 柏芝真的给霆锋戴帽子了？
<tenzu> banban: 因为包包叫你哥啊
<tenzu> banban: 主席让你拿出霸气来
<banban> tenzu: roylez: 干吗
<tenzu> banban: 因为你是板板哥啊
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。
<anticlockwise> ？？？？
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 英国人
<banban> tenzu: 谁是包包 我要在找他算帐。。。
<banban> anticlockwise: hi
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> banban: zmcbb30
<tenzu> happyaron: 老小
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼
<anticlockwise> banban成哥了？
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 17:02 < zmcbb30> banban: 板板哥
<banban> zmcbb30: 你叫包包吗 哼
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<tenzu> banban: 要尊称包子叔
<banban> zmcbb30: 我可不是你哥哦
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。
<banban> tenzu: 他多大
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 包叔诧异了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔莫见怪
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 弯弯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6778ca02jw1di3ig4uggxg.gif
<roylez> banban: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/620626d0jw1di3d09zzd4j.jpg
<zmcbb30> tenzu: nnd。。。。。只有雕叔才是叔
<roylez> banban: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cbcd8ebjw1di2vmxgt06j.jpg
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 雕叔不在你就是叔
<tenzu> roylez: 重口
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 雕叔永远在
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1di2tmdy0hhj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 男人啊？ 便秘？
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 雕叔最近哪去了？
<banban> roylez: 先说发的啥 要不然我不看
<roylez> banban: ...
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 雕叔暂时不在这里
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 你就是叔
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 捅妓学教授升级到公墓猿了
<tenzu> banban: 主席发的都是好图
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 背后的mm 追问别人发过来的东西是乱码，对方教导她用UltraEdit转utf8看
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 喔～～～～～～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: UltraEdit violate了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司有正版
<banban> tenzu: roylez发的图一般比较萎缩 我感觉
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 听说雕叔已经婚了
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 那就只有包子叔未婚了。
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 是吗是吗？有图吗？
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 成个老趁。。。。从此被困
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 深圳的一家小公司被ultraedit告过，听说别人索赔1000w
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 等待中
<ofan> ...
<roylez> banban: 死斑...
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 等到了记得发上来～～
<zmcbb30> happyaron: nnd。。。。都说了只有雕叔才是叔
<roylez> banban: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62faf073jw1di0n3nnr4aj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有正版？？wow
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 雕叔婚了，暂时不在IRC，所以您是叔~
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 你就别退让了～～您和雕叔都是叔
<happyaron> ultraedit，没啥用处吧。。。
<shijincheng> fedora15稳定么？
<zmcbb30> 。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 你也来找找亮点 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6f4273e4jw1di4xuuzo81j.jpg
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 对很多人来说很有用，打开大文件也比np++啥的猛的多
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 当然你我不在此列
<roylez> missing: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bcb3bfjw1di0uix3y0gg.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 一眼就看到了亮点
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<roylez> tenzu: 强人阿，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 我靠，那两样东西，拉住和喷雾，显然不能一起玩
<MeaCulpa> s/拉住/蜡烛
<tenzu> 喷的彩条我还没玩过
<anticlockwise> roylez: 亮点不是挺亮的吗？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 对着火，你玩过么
<banban> roylez: 亮点不是Amazon的标志吗
<missing> roylez: 忙,主席...下午折腾开票软件...这个没有点危险品意识,活该
<stifler> 哎，还是没搞定...
 * MeaCulpa 往火堆里扔过用光的发胶罐子，厉害
<banban> missing: 加油啦 :)
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 没对着火我也没玩过
<roylez> banban: 你看的图不对
<banban> roylez: 切
<missing> banban: 谢谢...
<anticlockwise> banban: 哪来的AMAZON标志……
 * stifler 看《关云长》看得吐血...
<roylez> banban: 你如果不怕死就看 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6f4273e4jw1di4xuuzo81j.jpg
<stifler> ...
<stifler> 有亮点...
<roylez> 穆斯林朋友都看出来了...
<MeaCulpa> 发达的小阴唇而已
<MeaCulpa> 没啥奇怪的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我忘了去招行还钱了...
<stifler> -.-
<banban> roylez: 那就不看了 知道你的图猥琐。。。。
<banban> missing: 吃饭木有阿 ss
<roylez> 还是这样舒服点  http://i.imm.io/6pgX.png
 * stifler 推荐coLinux
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: roylez那个女的好恐怖阿
<ofan> colinux就是个虚拟机
<jyfl987> ofan: wine like吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 是女的吗，你确定？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不算吧，算是wine like
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 不好用，输入法还是搞不定
<jyfl987> roylez: 好吧 也许是男的
<stifler> MeaCulpa: 我搞定了
<roylez> jyfl987: 其实你一早就看出来了，对不？
<jyfl987> roylez: 我只是存疑
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 哦？NB，我一直无法理解怎样连到windows的XMing的时候还能够用输入法
<stifler> 现在在WIN下用GNOME－TERMINAL上IRSSI……
<MeaCulpa> stifler: XMing版本
<MeaCulpa> 多少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: scott升svc，把svc升成砖了
<MeaCulpa> 输入法怎么起的...
<stifler> MeaCulpa: 只需把输入法的调用快捷键换掉即可
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... firmware?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 算是吧
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 哦？那么智能...
<stifler> MeaCulpa: Ctrl+Shift+Space...
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是个虚拟机吧
<^k^> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<jyfl987> ofan: wine like
<ofan> wine就是个模拟器
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 你对colinux有什么诉求...
<stifler> 打一会儿三国，上一会儿IRC……
<stifler> MeaCulpa: 写代码...
<MeaCulpa> stifler: irssi甚至有windows native client, 但是你要搞定utf-8和颜色~~
<MeaCulpa> stifler: ...代码... gvim 和emacs windows都很完美
<stifler> MeaCulpa: 哦
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哪有?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 什么哪有？
<ofan> irssi mingw版的没法用
<stifler> 本来想cygwin的,后来直接coLinux...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，烂，cmd.exe的问题
<MeaCulpa> stifler: native gvim/emacs才是正途
<gebjgd> ofan, 能用啊
<ofan> stifler: colinux的给的内核都很老
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不能..
<stifler> ofan: 可以自己作...
<MeaCulpa> 台折腾了
<stifler> MeaCulpa: Win就是娱乐机子..
<ofan> stifler: 兼容性问题
<gebjgd> ofan, 那就上个别的客户端
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 我的Linux是娱乐机，Windows干活用
<ofan> gebjgd: 已经把win删了
<ofan> 额 应该说是在虚拟机里跑win
<jyfl987> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l8pg1jZlHx1qzjmpko1_250.gif   roylez  MeaCulpa
<stifler> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... tumblr我上班不敢打开的
<roylez> jyfl987: 别乱发 NSFW
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... tumblr就是用来看黄图的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... tumblr好处就是边看，还能边问人家问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<stifler> 刚配置好中文，菜单里的中文模糊的看不见，怎么办？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为什么？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你都可以发 我也可以麻
<roylez> stifler: 使劲揉眼
<MeaCulpa> tumblr的界面极其简单又好，无脑大胸妹都能掌握，我指的是那些嫌facebook不会用的
<roylez> jyfl987: 我发的都是上班随便看的阿
<ofan> tumblr上h图很多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我从来都是走reader看的 没去过他们页面
 * roylez 从来不上 tumblr
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每晚抱着ipad tumblr睡觉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<stifler> roylez: 好办法...
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64a507b2jw1dhifl65zbog.gif
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有一次我的儿子突然冲进书房...我极其敏捷的切换桌面背景
<jyfl987> roylez: 我无所谓的 我后面没有人 而且我是双屏 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 结果慌乱中，快捷键按错了，级别更高...
<stifler> ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你真坏。应该主动教育你娃
<stifler> 做个友爱的父亲，一起看...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在太小，没法示范
<gebjgd> roylez, 你们发图敢大点么?
<stifler> ..
<roylez> gebjgd: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 示范？
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/irssi_finch_vim.jpg.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: irssi_finch_vim [ÚCARENYA]
<stifler> .
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 又是你得老黄图
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我只敢这个级别的
<tenzu> 我幼小的心灵被你们震撼了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 要看黄图，tumblr, flickr
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 也不更新下
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，今晚回去抓图
<jiero> 第一次看黄片之后。我睡觉。发现好疼啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 当时你多大
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 直接6park metart
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 忘记了。大约13？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: flickr上有?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/06/13/sunny-oh.html
<MeaCulpa> ofan: flickr现在是yahoo
<MeaCulpa> 的
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么疼？ 坐到jj上了？
<jiero> jyfl987: 好像是遗精了。
<MeaCulpa> Yahoo的一切服务，都不会被GFW,这是yahoo用几个意见分子的信息与gcd换来的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 知道阿.. flickr上有黄图?
<jiero> jyfl987: 我还以为尿裤子。
<MeaCulpa> 所以flickr图再黄，都不会被gfw,连reset都不带的
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 那不叫移精吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 那你太强了。疼什么?包茎?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 所以叫牺牲那几个，幸福千万家
<jiero> jyfl987: 睡着的时候就算遗精把？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那算
<MeaCulpa> 这个，23点还没到，这里就成ubuntu-adult了
<jyfl987> 遗精都好多年没来了
<jiero> gebjgd: 当时我想打电话叫医生。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我好像从来没有过
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不可能阿 青春期的时候咋没有？
<jiero> gebjgd: 大概是包茎
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 唉，这不是，积累不到那个量
<jyfl987> 我印象里遗精了两次还是三次 就跟踩空的感觉差不多
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在是积累不到了
<jiero> jyfl987: 我经常踩空。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你剌鸡鸡了么?
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我从来没积累到过
<jiero> 不懂。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那个感觉很爽吧  踩空醒来
<MeaCulpa> 说到这个，现在还在考虑想去来一刀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班了，赶紧的
<jiero> jyfl987: ？我的感觉就是从天上掉下了。。。腿发软。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<gebjgd> jiero, 怪不得你没有女友。纸杯啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 不懂
<jyfl987> jiero: 很有感觉阿
<gebjgd> 包茎 ＝ 纸包鸡包纸包鸡
<jiero> ？？？
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你去请教下麦兜的妈妈
<jiero> ？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<jiero> 麦兜是什么？
<gebjgd> 麦兜都没听说过?
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 没。
<liyong_zhang> 升级了ubuntu到11.04，用了一段时间后发现dash中的file-places不起作用了，这是怎么回事啊？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 只能吃包包30
<liyong_zhang> 就是输入关键词，没有搜索结果。
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦，动画人物。。真没听说过哦
<jiero> gebjgd: 你广东的？
<liyong_zhang> 大侠，有知道的吗？
<edison0354> jiero: 你竟然不知道麦兜……
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。很奇怪嘛？
<edison0354> jiero: 恩
<jiero> edison0354: 多少年不看电视，不看春节联欢晚会了——小学之后就没看。
<edison0354> jiero: 一样
<jiero> edison0354: 不对。电视是看的。
<edison0354> jiero: 春晚大家都不看的
<jiero> edison0354: 我喜欢看今日说法。
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 上了大学就不看电视了
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<jiero> edison0354: 你怎么知道麦兜的？
<jyfl987> 电视机基本没用过了
<edison0354> jiero: 就很简单的知道啊……
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。什么啊。。。从来没听说过。
<edison0354> jiero: 你多大？
<jiero> edison0354: 24
<lolicon> ..
<lolicon> 广东人是不看春节联欢的。。
<edison0354> jiero: 额，你咋不知道呢……
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 为啥？
<edison0354> lolicon: 这里是御姐控的地盘
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 没有为啥，不看就不看
<jiero> edison0354: 大概春晚都是北方方言多把。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 今晚火车
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 你广东？
<edison0354> jiero: 不知道，没看
<lolicon> dreamysirc: yep
<edison0354> happyaron: 好吧……
<jiero> happyaron: 祝你幸福。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我要考试了，你懂得……
<happyaron> jiero: 谢谢
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 我是帝都人
<edison0354> happyaron: 下学期再见吧……
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 我也广东，但是我被强迫看~~~~~~~
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<lolicon> jiero: 老人家听不懂
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没去过。我去的最北的地方是威海。
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我从来都是在一边默默的玩电脑的
<jiero> lolicon: 我知道。
<lolicon> jiero: 老人家不看你会转台么。。
<jiero> edison0354: 同。
<gebjgd> 纸包鸡jiero很严重的
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 宅男？
<gebjgd> 应景癌
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: ~~~~~~~
<jiero> lolicon: 我家老人 都是背迫学普通话的。
<edison0354> dreamysirc: ……
<gebjgd> jiero, 剌了吧
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么刺了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 包皮
<jiero> gebjgd: 没
<dreamysirc> jiero: 施主，既然这样，还是割了吧~~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 哦。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 没什么妨碍，反正没找过女人。
<gebjgd> jiero, 对女方不好
<gebjgd> jiero, 做爱影响
<jiero> gebjgd: 没去找过女人，什么对她们不好。。。
<lolicon> ...
 * edison0354 做实验去了～
<jiero> edison0354: 去吧。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 切鸡鸡~~~~~~
<gebjgd> jiero, 万一哪天有个姑娘有需求。你都无法满足的
<gebjgd> 防患于未然
<jiero> dreamysirc: 恩。确实。等到我想要找姑娘再考虑
<lolicon> gebjgd: 现在是21世纪。。
<jiero> 对象错了。
<lolicon> gebjgd: 有好多先进的现代化工具。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 谢谢
<jyfl987> 别扯淡 MeaCulpa不是孩子都有了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 施主，你也要且鸡鸡么~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 现在流行绿帽子~~~~~~
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 已婚男人表示压力不大
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 生了么~~~~~
<gebjgd> 买车再生
<jiero> gebjgd: 喜欢男的还是女的baby？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 这世界陈老师很多的，要小心了~~~~~~~
<gebjgd> jiero, 准备生2到3个
<jiero> gebjgd: 都要阿。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 超生了，准备砍头吧
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 计算机系的表示自己修电脑
<lolicon> gebjgd: PS: 小头
<jiero> gebjgd: 愿你想要男女都好。
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不在天朝
<myke2> MaskRay: pentadactyl比vimperator好哪里
<gebjgd> lolicon, 。。。。。。
<metbsd> 在聊啥呢
<jiero> metbsd: 聊男女之事
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 成年了么？怎么进来成人频道的？
<metbsd> 不就是那点事
<jiero> dreamysirc: 孩子归属
<lolicon> 这里有人15岁以下吗？
<metbsd> 我进来学习观摩态度姿势
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是你推荐我的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只是说了, 没recommend
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 当时vimperator还停留在老版本
<lolicon> ~.~.~.~
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后为了跑Fx4
<shijincheng> 有没有人知道kubuntu特效开不了是怎么回事吗？
<jiero> lolicon: 随意了。反正没说什么下流的东西。
<lolicon> 感谢信 。。。怎么写好 ><
<shijincheng> kubuntu 由于以下技术原因，此系统无法使用桌面特效
<lolicon> 明天要交了啊啊啊！！！还要一千字啊 ><
<MaskRay> myke2: 你很早就推荐了吧
<gebjgd> lolicon, 写啥感谢信啊?
<jiero> lolicon: 感谢对方大姨妈
<jiero> lolicon: 所有支持人员
<jiero> lolicon: 感谢幕后
<lolicon> 晕死 。。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 感谢党要写得大大的~~~~~~~
<gebjgd> jiero, 感谢人民。感谢党。
<lolicon> 三年没写作文了@@ 。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 肯定在Fx4之后
<MaskRay> myke2: 没印象
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得是为了跑Fx4的Beta
<jiero> 大家谁知道tango的图标为什么有中文。。。页。。。中国人做的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 当时vimperator不支持Fx4我才换的, 不过现在得看下是否的确有好处.
<dreamysirc> myke2: 不用ff-nightly？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 什么ff
<dream1986> test
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你们在说firefox么？
<^k^> dream1986, ....  ㍪ 
<myke2> dreamysirc: Firefox应该是fx
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我喜欢ff~~~~~~
<lolicon> http://news.xinhuanet.com/tw/2011-06/13/c_121528151.htm 。。。
<dreamysirc> myke2: 用上ff7了
<dream1986> 我这边掉线了……，都没反应，我还以为大家都不说话呢……
<lolicon>  ff = ?
<jiero> 我讨厌浏览器在标签页上设置关闭按钮。。。有用嘛。。。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 人家不喜欢叫fx嘛~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 可是这是official name
<dreamysirc> myke2: 好吧，叫他fx了，他的标签拖动真不爽~~~~~~
<NoIE> jiero: 可以关掉的。
<myke2> dreamysirc: 还有我debian是用iceweasel
<jiero> myke2: 没关系，mozilla现在也不禁止叫FF了。
<lolicon> 我说 ff7 的 ff 是啥
<jiero> NoIE: 我知道，麻烦啊。
<myke2> jiero: 微软也没禁止叫m$
<lolicon> final fantasy ?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我不知道啥叫official的叫法，管他呢
<NoIE> lolicon: 最终幻想。。。
<NoIE> 话说，没有人上传最终幻想7的通关视频
<jiero> myke2: Mozilla prefers that Firefox be abbreviated as Fx or fx, though it is often abbreviated as FF.[24]
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 土豆youku应该有
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 求助，如果做ubuntu跟win跨平台的游戏，用哪个开发环境和库比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334990 我只需要2d显示就可以了，不过希望能有阿尔法混合，可以做半透明效果，同时因为目标是横板act，所以希望能有类似direct input 的支持。我之前查了一下，好象比较出名的是sdl和lwjgl，不知道哪个 ...
<jiero> 仅仅是建议，
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 搜索过，没有。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 这是个人自由
<jiero> Final Fantasy呃。没有感觉，对日本没有官爵。
<jiero> 感觉。
<jiero> 所以不讨厌日本。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: firefox 7
<jiero> firefox 8快了
<jiero> 5出了就有8
<lolicon> ...
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) firefox 7????? 我的还是4啊
<lolicon> 还在用4.。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你连数都不会数了
<gebjgd> jiero, 资本主义的教育太害人了
<jiero> gebjgd: ？难道不是3个版本么？
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 。。。
<blueghost> firefox 有病 吗
<jiero> gebjgd: 我想错了。
<jiero> 我以为7已经出来了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你病的不轻
<dreamysirc> jiero: 出了
<jiero> ...
<dreamysirc> lolicon: aur有7的不去试试？
<gebjgd> jiero, 纸包鸡 + 想错了
<dreamysirc> jiero: 包纸鸡 + 想对了
<gebjgd> dream1986, 包纸鸡是什么？
<jiero> gebjgd, dreamysirc: 你们两个。。。
<blueghost> 中国的动画片还比不上 最老的 米老鼠
<jiero> 哈哈
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 扩展。。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 扩展跟不上
<gebjgd> 你们现在用什么上推？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 要看扩展的扩展程度而定
<NoIE> 比不上蓝精灵。
<gebjgd> hotot挂了
<blueghost> firefox 还是 4 ba
<gebjgd> 你们现在用什么上推？hotot挂了
<blueghost> firefox 还是 4 吧
<gebjgd> 你们现在用什么上推？hotot挂了
<gebjgd> 你们现在用什么上推？hotot挂了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 猫和老鼠
<gebjgd> 你们现在用什么上推？hotot挂了
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 好孩子不fq
<jiero> firefox 5 beta for maemo出了，周六入手N900
<jiero> 双系统装meego
<blueghost> NoIE:) 中国动画片 太烂了.  不大让儿子看. 本来总看电视, 因为被动而变的反应就慢, 看中国的动画片, 就成一傻子了
<linsuxy> 动画片本来就是给小孩看的
<NoIE> 我在豆瓣上建了一个“不看国产动画”的小组，可惜没人加入。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 周星驰祸害得太深了. 在中国看来, 不无厘头, 都不能叫 动画片
<NoIE> linsuxy：此言差已。
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 小时候会看，现在后悔了，现在都是跟着日本的动漫
<myke2> 严格说我是用iceweasel 4
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 动画片都是给小孩看的，动漫才是给我们看的这意思？
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 中国的动画片, 几乎都是 无厘头.
<jiero> NoIE: 你看过黑猫警长么？
<linsuxy> 那是你以成人的标准来看
<dreamysirc> myke2: debian的iceweasel 跟上节奏了么？
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 问题是, 中国的动画片,几乎没有一个是给小孩看的. 中国的动画片, 大人看的幼稚, 小孩看得 没脑子
<Evanescence> 我在ubuntu的awesome下使用virtualbox，virtualbox里是Archlinux的awesome，这样按键都是一样的，要怎么解决这个问题啊？有没有让我的按键不作用ubuntu的awesome，只作用于virtualbox呢？然后再回来
<gebjgd> linsux, 欧美的动画片大人都爱看
<jiero> 觉得没头脑和不高兴挺好。
<jiero> 哈哈
<NoIE> jiero: 看过，怎么了？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 直接arch
<jiero> NoIE: 觉得怎么样啊？
<linsuxy> 还是应该由小孩自己来判断
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 你真蛋腾
<blueghost> linsux:) 艾, 这样的动画片给小孩看???
<jiero> linsux都小孩判断就惨了。。。
<NoIE> jiero: 我的意思是说，不看90年以后的国产动画片，但是名字太长了，我就去掉了几个字。
<linsuxy> 成人的动画片内容本来也不适合小孩
<Evanescence> gebjgd: :-)，我没有硬盘地方装arch了，所以只好在virtualbox你玩啦
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 问题是这样的动画片, 无异于给小孩看 A 片. 明白吗
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 我了个去~~~~~~
<NoIE> linsuxy: 好久不看了，没有质量好一点的。
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 把ubuntu删了，就上arch
<jiero> NoIE: 呃。我觉得西游记和海尔兄弟都不错。但是电视不播了。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我ubuntu下有好多东西，重新装还要学arch，多麻烦啊
<NoIE> jiero: 不敢苟同。
<linsuxy> 黑毛警长也不错
<blueghost> 故事没故事, 说他有意思,又无聊.
<NoIE> jiero: 海尔兄弟故事太散了。
<blueghost> 故事没故事, 说他有趣,又无聊.
<linsuxy> 葫芦瓦，叮当这些
<NoIE> jiero: 西游记没有神韵。
<linsuxy> 小孩看着发挥想象力
<jiero> NoIE: 故事线索。。。柯南不更散？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 穿内裤的那两？
<Evanescence> 太正义的动画片太他妈的社会主义风格，还是邪恶点的好看
<Gefenbauer> Evanescence: 关掉virtualbox的鼠标无缝切换
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 那你就忍了吧
<jiero> dreamysirc: 恩
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 迟早你的ubuntu也要重装
<NoIE> jiero: 柯南中的出场人物至少是固定的。
<Evanescence> Gefenbauer: 是左边的Ctrl吧？
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 问题就在这啊. 这样的动画片, 有啥子 想象力
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 关掉键盘无缝看看
<NoIE> 学问猫教汉字还算凑合。
<linsuxy> 克难，龙珠，死亡笔记，这些都是成人漫画，小孩不一定懂，懂了也不一定理解正确
<gebjgd> 没办法，国人的思维模式是死的
<NoIE> 不过有点硬伤。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 额，我很少升级，而且很少没把握安装的
<linsuxy> 所以有很多小大人
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 恩
<Gefenbauer> Evanescence: 整个功能关掉就是了，要切换到host的时候用右边的ctrl退出
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 又不就是 所有都特写. 他妈的, 俩人就面对面, 踢脚还来个慢动作特写, 不是多余吗
<dreamysirc> 谁会学海尔只穿内裤出去晃荡
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 你说的都很正确啊
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 不升级怎么保证系统安全，功能完善？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 那两个是机器人好不。。。
<dreamysirc> 还是在中国得穿内出去冒险
<jiero> dreamysirc: 学阿童木的/
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 现在的动画片不就是成人漫画啊
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 自己解决把。你现在的方案很蛋腾
<linsuxy> blueghost, 还是觉得，不应该以大人的角度去看小孩子的东西
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 超人。
<gebjgd> linsux, 你如何解释欧美的动画片？
<gebjgd> linsux, 比如猫和老鼠。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我那是提供给少数人群的，大概就是10来个人，而且google上我的主页才没多少分
<linsuxy> 不是的，动画片也分不同年龄级别的，就像游戏级别，电影级别一样
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 要不,就一大堆特写镜头. 他奶奶的, 俩人面对面, 一个飞腿,还来个特写慢动作, 这就有想象力了?? 不是多余吗
<jiero> gebjgd: 猫和老鼠那一类的观众很少吧。。。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 现在欧美的动漫进化很大，觉得画面很好
<gebjgd> jiero, 很多
<jiero> gebjgd: 中国人多。
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 秦时明月还算不错
<jiero> gebjgd: 这里基本就全是本地的。
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 嗯嗯，我也喜欢那个
<gebjgd> jiero, 欧洲也是本地的
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 要不就一大堆,无厘头. 这就有想象力了????
<wujie> 大家好阿
<NoIE> 维基百科上说，外星军曹keroro是一部成人漫画，动画化后就成了青少年动画了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我说的是在天朝
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> 天朝人没有想象力
<jiero> gebjgd: 我一度很喜欢猫和老鼠~
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 不是吧，我的小青蛙
<jiero> gebjgd: 尤其喜欢它们操控各种东西打架。
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 一部俩部还好, 说你有特点. 但一大片动画片都是这样的. 这样还有想象力???
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 秦时明月的主题我很欣赏，但是节奏实在是太慢了，而且明明是3d动画，但是对镜头的运用却很糟糕。
<linsuxy> 以前的动画片，就是儿童的世界，后来小日本运用了漫画来意淫成人的世界，这才有了漫画卡通
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你就别抱怨了。带你儿子出国完事
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 动画从头到尾都是大头贴。
<linsuxy> 我觉得动画片和日本漫画还是有本质区别的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 中国还都是古装戏，还是黑色幽默~~~~~~
<jiero> blueghost: 你可以买以前的动画看，然后别经常看。。。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 天天跟怨妇一样说这不好说那不好的
<jiero> blueghost: 那个日本人宫崎骏说一年看1部电影对孩子就够了。
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 哪个是host按键啊？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 发泄了就算了, 真蟞着, 就真成怨妇了
<NoIE> 我觉得，日本动漫和欧美动漫都很贴近生活，二中国动画片离生活太远。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 出国把
<gebjgd> blueghost, 别想了
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: å·¦C
<NoIE> Evanescence: 窗口的状态栏上有显示。
<NoIE> 多啦A梦真好看。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 欧美的,讲求的是想象力, 正如 linsuxy. 日本就一程式化. 俩集之间, 只是怪兽名字不一样而已
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: Host+I 我按了，还是不行，按键还是作用在virtualbox之外的
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 叛逆的鲁鲁修
<linsuxy> 以前还有一部一休哥，那个也很开发想象力
<NoIE> blueghost: 呵呵，奥特曼是吧？奥特曼已经是历史了。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 那就改建吧~~~~~~
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 只是鼠标不能逃出来了而已，
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 太黑暗了，不敢看。。。
<stifler> yeap,µÄµÄ
<^k^> stifler:say yeap,的的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<linsuxy> 可能是时代变了，小孩的兴趣所在不同了
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 我了个去，宅
<linsuxy> 现在的小孩太早熟
<blueghost> NoIE:) 中国就 无厘头, 啥都特写镜头, 罗嗦. 有部 一大堆自言自语来交代 剧情, 他奶奶的, 你是语言节目,还是视觉节目啊
<stifler> 测试
<linsuxy> 非常难教
<blueghost> NoIE:) 那么多话干嘛
<stifler> 俄
<NoIE> blueghost: 恩。
<gebjgd> ignore blueghost
<^k^> stifler, ....  ㍪ 
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 去看看秦时明月
<NoIE> blueghost: 过去的国产动画都是没台词儿的，老是得奖。
<linsuxy> 中国没有特别好的动画片，貌似
<gebjgd> 世界清静了
<NoIE> 比如三个和尚、牧笛、过猴山之类的。
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 秦时明月不错，还有一些短篇，不过都不出名
<NoIE> 最近有什么好看的动画片？
<linsuxy> 要重启suse了
<linsuxy> 成人的死亡笔记
<NoIE> 好像日本一股脑地拍了好多以X战警为题的动画。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不管是什么, 只要影像的,就是越少台词越好. 除非不得已用语言来交代 剧情
<wujie> 我看山顶小猎人的
<NoIE> blueghost: 我反对。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win上的pps里的关云长是vip的。linux上的是随便看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> NoIE:) 口水多个茶
<wujie> 嗒嗒鸡
<blueghost> NoIE:) 你看过哪个电影是从头到尾说话的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太爽了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: pps老死机
<NoIE> blueghost: 热带雨林爆笑记和晴天小猪的台词儿就很多，银魂的更多。
<jiero> 关云长？
<gebjgd> dream1986, 没死阿
<imadper> blueghost: 有个电影叫“你丫闭嘴”，从头到尾说
<jiero> 什么啊。。
<blueghost> ...........
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 大爱银魂
<gebjgd> jiero, 新的电影
<gebjgd> jiero, 甄子丹的
<wujie> 嗒嗒鸡
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<blueghost> imadper:) 但那就是说 说话的啊
<blueghost> imadper:) 但那就是讲 说话的啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 香港人要把三国蜀国豪杰拍遍。。。
<imadper> blueghost: 讲的啥我也看不出，不过那个钢弹真的很能说就是了
<jiero> 讨厌阿，没有拍曹操手下作为主角的电影电视。
 * jiero 想看根据正史改编的刘备传
<blueghost> jiero:) 曹操手下?? 象夏侯俩兄弟??
 * jiero 想看看三国第一武将刘备在电影里什么感觉
<blueghost> 夏侯俩兄弟叫什么啊
<blueghost> 夏侯渊?? 还有一个叫什么
<imadper> 惇
<dreamysirc> blueghost: xiahouchun还是
<imadper> dreamysirc: 惇？好像念dun
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 反真拼音有些不智能
<blueghost> 被射中眼睛, 然后说眼睛是生于父母, 不能放弃, 所以又吃回去的 那个是谁
<stifler> 哈哈，一切都妥了
<jiero> 夏侯孟德
<stifler> ...
<dreamysirc> imadper: 只玩过游戏~~~~~4大名著都是初中读物，不过只读了红楼~~~~~~
<stifler> .
<blueghost> 你说 这个情节如果是在做成动画, 大家说会是怎么样
<stifler> 只有红楼没读过。。。
<blueghost> 你说 这个情节如果是在中国做成动画, 大家说会是怎么样
<imadper> dreamysirc: 从来没读过...不知道是不是在吞食天地里见到的了。忘了
<wujie> 电视有啊
<wujie> 还有金瓶梅呢
<blueghost> 我想肯定是 那支箭 以慢动作特写镜头, 外加画外解说
<blueworm> ....
<blueghost> 动画用那么多特写镜头, 是学日本的. 二来可以拖长时间的
<dreamysirc> wujie: 进品没怎么了，高中历史考过，奇书~~~~~~~
<wujie> 你以为是黑客帝国阿
<stifler> -.
<blueghost> 真正有内容的填不满一集, 就有可能就用特写镜头,拉长时间
<jiero> 我想看三国正史改编的影视！！！
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 学七龙珠，说话就是一集，真tmd
<jiero> 看刘备。
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 考考你，进品没是谁写的？
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 不知道，没那么深入~~~~~只说是奇书而已~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> 我看过的美国的动画片,很少有什么特写镜头, 不是没有, 但不会那么密集
<stifler> 火影回忆都好几集呢，草
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 美国特写的很好，很多好不
<jiero> blueghost: 美国动画片教育出的都是调皮鬼。
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 我说的是现代的
<jiero> 哈哈
<NoIE> blueghost: 的确，不过变形金刚的特写镜头还是很多的。
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我感觉不出. 就算有也很自然. 看不出唐突.
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 驯龙记对黑煞描述特写不多？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 是那种, 慢动作, 然后特效.
<stifler> 哈哈哈
<dreamysirc> 这是ubuntu-comic了
<NoIE> blueghost: 恩，美国动画片的打斗效果很不错、很流畅，比如X战警前传。
<NoIE> X战警前传我只看了20集，后面的我找不到了。
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我先去看看你说的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大爱驯龙记~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> NoIE:) 中国的特写, 是为了特写而特写
<NoIE> blueghost: 高台中国了，中国的动画片根本没特写。
<wujie> 现在发现了leafpadKDE桌面下没法用
<stifler> 回家喽（PS：SCIM没IBUS好用...）
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 别提中国，莫非你都认为他们可以代替整个中国？去看看秦时明月，还是不错了
<blueghost> NoIE:) 有啊, 太多了,几乎故事内容没什么,就几个几个 特写 堆砌而成
<NoIE> blueghost: 。。。我没有印象。。。
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 看过中国的个人短片么，觉得那才可以代表现在的中国动漫质量
<blueghost> NoIE:) 你说的特写是什么
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 想上海美术xxx的就不说了~~~~~~~~
<NoIE> blueghost: 没有镜头拉得很近，突出表现面部表情。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 好吧, 可能我表述不准确, 是那种特效镜头.
<blueghost> NoIE:) 毫无必要的, 俩人就在对面,一人飞腿打另一个人, 有必要用慢镜头,加特效吗.
<blueghost> NoIE:) 弄得好像 相聚几公里 似的
<imtxc>  debian里的是e16？
<wujie> 我用kde了
<blueghost> 1秒不到就可以交代清楚的, 你要拉长那么长时间来描写吗
<imtxc> wujie: 我怕我机器跑不动
<NoIE> 加勒比海盗4会好看吗？
<wujie> 还好啦，真的没有跑不动拉
<wujie> 海4不好看
<NoIE> 虎胆龙威4比较不错。
<imtxc> wujie: 我看着需要下载450M 就没敢装
<wujie> 不过美人鱼不错阿
<wujie> kde解压要450
<wujie> 我装了内核3.0-rc2了
<NoIE> 听说，夺宝奇兵4很糟糕。
<imtxc> wujie: apt-get install kde？
<NoIE> 照着样下去，黑客帝国也会有4的。
<wujie> 不是kbuntu-桌面
<imtxc> 这样啊
<NoIE> 星际争霸，台湾翻译为星海争霸。
<NoIE> 最终幻想，台湾翻译为太空战士。
<wujie> 要Kde的来http://www.ylmf.net/ubuntu/news/2011061126042.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<NoIE> 半条命，台湾翻译为惊粟空间。
<NoIE> 黑客帝国，台湾翻译为22世纪杀人网络。
<NoIE> 质量效应，台湾会翻译成什么？
<wujie> 龟头来啦
<jiero> imtxc: debian testing里没有e16了。
<jiero> Imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<imtxc> jiero: 可是
<imtxc> jiero: 我 apt-get install e16 可以  e17 不可以
<imtxc> 我用的不是testing……
<jiero> NoIE質量效應
<jiero> imtxc: 那么就是e16
<blueghost> 变形金刚 不是 一个生命体, 而是另一个生命制造的,具有高 AI 的, 专门作为战士的.
<imtxc> 啊KDE 安装后要用1G
<jiero> imtxc: 你喜欢就好。
<myke2> Evanescence: 启动鼠标, 键盘独占模式也不行?
<imtxc> jiero: 老机器 能用KDE不
<myke2> imtxc: 什么机器
<imtxc> myke2: T3200
<jiero> imtxc: 用KDE4就少用特效和预览。
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩，键盘上的组合按键还是只作用道virtualbox之外
<myke2> imtxc: cpu, ram
<imtxc> 主要是散热有问题
<jiero> myke2: 什么T3200?
<blueghost> 两个对立阵营的 人类 都灭亡了. 上下这些高智能的 变形金刚, 慢慢变形金刚也忘了他们自己的历史. 以为自己就是一个生命体
<jiero> 什么意思。。。
<myke2> jiero: 我不知道啊
<jiero> 哦。。。抱歉问错人了
<imtxc> 啊 我是说 我的机器 一运行的程序多  就声音很大……
<blueghost> 变形金刚就是一个被制造出来的机器
<jiero> ...
<myke2> Evanescence: 我上次跑其他系统的时候用 mod4 + number 也作用到外面了
<jiero> 历史就忘却吧。
<myke2> Evanescence: 你设置一个不同的modkey吧, 还有, 为何用arch
<imtxc> myke2: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200
<Evanescence> myke2: 感觉arch很酷啊
<myke2> imtxc: 这么好的机子.
<imtxc> 天气越来越热 导致本子烫得……
<imtxc> myke2: 好？
<myke2> imtxc: kde当然可以
<ofan> imtxc: 我也T3200
<jiero> T3200是什么？
<myke2> imtxc: 我的: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<jiero> CPU还是电脑幸好?
<imtxc> jiero: 我的CPU
<imtxc> myke2: 你用KDE？
<jiero> imtxc: ...那个已经相当高了好不...
<myke2> imtxc: 对, 很易用
<jiero> imtxc: 我是T7250.
<imtxc> myke2: 好吧 ，那我也用 我记得以前用ubuntu 10.04  进去KDE 就是黑屏 我以为是我机器配置不够呢
<imtxc> jiero: 那比我强多啦 我奔腾呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 差不离吧.频率基本相当.
<imtxc> 我现在只firefox  CPU 使用 20%
<myke2> imtxc: 你什么distro
<myke2> Evanescence: 为什么arch很酷
<Evanescence> myke2: 额，就是感觉很酷啊，就像你看到美女觉得很漂亮一样，
<imtxc> myke2: 其实 我没明白distro 的意思……
<myke2> imtxc: 发行版
<imtxc> myke2: debian 6
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 错了, 就像一个女人看到男的一超大小鸟一样
<myke2> imtxc: 没问题的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 酷 应该这么解释
<imtxc> myke2: 那就好
<NoIE> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%CB%E9%D4%C2%C8%E7%91%EB/pic/item/06527925b45d8a2f35a80f0d.jpg?v=tbs
<jiero> Evanescence: 很苦.
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<NoIE> 看得到吗？
<Evanescence> 额
<blueghost> 看到了
<myke2> 南无观世音菩萨
<blueghost> 观世音是男的
<myke2> 菩萨没有这种分别心
<blueghost> 因为观世音管的是妇科的事, 因为是男人, 所以会尴尬, 所以化成女人的形象
<myke2> Evanescence: 你总是拿arch和啥比下来发现arch哭吧
<Evanescence> myke2: 没，就像arch介绍的那样，简单才是王道
<caleb-> 坚称某某 distro 最好最优秀的全是小白
<myke2> Evanescence: KISS?
<blueghost> caleb-:) 为啥
<blueghost> caleb-:) 因为不会折腾???
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩
<tenzu> caleb-: windows最好最优秀
<myke2> 南无观世音菩萨
<Evanescence> 还有damn small linux也不错
<blueghost> 共产党 最好最优秀
<myke2> tenzu: windows不属于distro范畴
 * jiero 发现,其实不用,就不管那个最好最优秀了...
<imtxc> jiero: 呃
<pointer> hi~
<jiero> 有没有想到阿。
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍫ 
<myke2> imtxc: 哦, 我忘记说了, 我没用kwin
<blueghost> 毛主席 就像 毛泽东一样 最好最优秀
<blueghost> 凡是 什么win 的, 最好最优秀
<blueghost> kwin
<blueghost> blueghost 最好最优秀
<tenzu> myke2: 那我算小白还是不算小白？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 最好最优秀
<ofan> tenzu: 小黑
<blueghost> tenzu:) 最好最优秀
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见小黑疼
<myke2> tenzu: 我没有对这个词有定义, 定义来源于 caleb-
 * jiero 三岁发现制作自己头像那么多的人除了毛泽东还有耶稣——基于谁也不信的理念。毛泽东是坏人的定理出现。
<tenzu> 。。。
<ofan> blueghost: 奖你朵小红花
<alpha080> 。。
<jiero> blueghost: 红星星给你
<blueghost> jiero:) 毛泽东 比耶稣更好更优秀
<jiero> 闪闪的
<alpha080> 偶是最优秀的小白？
<blueghost> jiero:) 谢谢
<myke2> imtxc: 我用了其他wm
<blueghost> 如果我说 比 毛泽东更好更优秀, 会不会被抓去精神病院
<alpha080> 不会。。。
<jiero> 不会，只要你不上媒体。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 你的大腿最白
<jiero> blueghost: 性骚扰——禁止
<alpha080> 你没有到那儿的机会的
<imtxc> myke2: 这样的啊，我先慢慢学。
 * blueghost 看着 alpha080 雪白的大腿
<alpha080> 偶不是龙阳君
<blueghost> 如果真的是雪白的, 会不会觉得恐怖啊
<blueghost> 一点血气都没有
<myke2> 你们慢慢聊, 阿弥陀佛!
<alpha080> 偶大腿还真是雪白的。
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 我是蓝血的
<alpha080> 腿毛快被闺女拔光了
<blueghost> .....
<alpha080> 总在我睡觉的时候下手
<imtxc> 啊哈 75%了
<alpha080> HP么？
<imtxc> alpha080: 下载KDE进度……
<jiero> 鬼啊。
<jiero> 我发现我装了KDE大半组件——除了启动项
<jiero> 怎么直接呼叫啊。
<alpha080> 嗯，又是一个需要调教的kder
<jiero> 我装dolphin只要3MB的。。。
<alpha080> Krunner?
<jiero> 我早就抛弃KDE4了~只是不想自动安装了这么多Kde的玩意儿~
<jiero> 哈哈
<alpha080> Alt+f2
<jiero> 我有kupfer
 * wzssyqa kde的依赖，怎么那么重口味呢？
<imtxc> aptitude install kde 应该没啥问题吧
<dream1986> 不用kde
<alpha080> Kde4跟两年前差别很大的
<alpha080> imtxc: ubuntu?
<imtxc> alpha080: debian
<jiero> debian
<wearkey> kde现在崩溃还频繁吗
<alpha080> 早不会了
<jiero> weakey： 你怎么用怎么算。
<alpha080> 直接装应该没问题
<jiero> e16崩溃极多，但是重启2s而已。
<jiero> 所以算了
<jiero> 按快捷键就重启
<alpha080> opensuse11.4没崩溃过，kubuntu偶尔
<alpha080> Debian装kde我想应该不错
<jiero> alpha080: 用KDE的大多喜欢Windows，认同吧~
 * maonx 用Easytag改了歌曲的Tag后,在Easytag中可以看到信息了,但在Mpd中怎么还是没有信息
<alpha080> No
<jiero> al
<imtxc> maonx: 没保存？
<jiero> alpha080: 感觉是这样呢。。。
<maonx> imtxc: 当然保存了,退出在进去用Easytag看是有信息的..
<alpha080> 我是从gnome转过来的
<imtxc> 需要安装KMD不？
<imtxc> maonx: 这个…… 我就不知道了
<imtxc> kdm
<maonx> imtxc: 就是感觉太奇怪了..
<alpha080> 要
<imtxc> alpha080: 默认的显示管理器 就KDM 是吧。
<imtxc> gdm3 可以不
<alpha080> 也行吧
<imtxc> 哈 已经选过去了 等下看看
<wearkey> opensuse只能远目。机子吃不起。当初就是用kubuntu试的，崩的我伤心。
<imtxc> 看这情形   得安装一会
<alpha080> 再装个yakuake
<wanghe826> hello
<^k^> wanghe826, 好  ㍫ 
<wanghe826> anybody?
<wanghe826> hehe
<alpha080> Opensuse并不慢的
<imtxc> alpha080: 好的
<wanghe826> 呵呵
<wanghe826> 你们用的是什么irc？
<alpha080> 我什么都用
<imtxc> wanghe826: ChatZilla
<alpha080> 这是火狐扩展
<wanghe826> o 我用过
<wanghe826> xchat也用过
<wearkey> empathy
<imtxc> wanghe826: 这个嘛 有什么区别呢？
<wanghe826> empathy连不上 现在
<wanghe826> 所以现在 用的是irssi
<roylez_> lainme lolicon 你俩 l 开头的都在阿
<wearkey> 奇怪。我连上了阿
<wanghe826> 不知道是为什么
<alpha080> digikam+k3b
<alpha080> 我的最爱
<imtxc> KED  占了我/ 的 5%
<imtxc> KDE
<alpha080> 那不多
<vic> 你 的 / 好小
<imtxc> vic: : 分了50G
<vic> 话说 你不会装的完整版把
<imtxc> vic: 恩 aptitude install kde 的
<vic> 汗。。。装最小版就好了啊  好多没用的软件。。
<imtxc> vic: 呃 不清楚啊 第一次装
<imtxc> 在处理时有错误发生： install-info konqueror konq-plugins kdebase-apps kde-plasma-netbook kde-plasma-desktop kde-full kde kde-standard
<vic> 不太清楚大便的分包方式。。。不过只要装个最小化的。。。然后想用啥就装啥
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/pf2los-80036 这是怎么了？
<imtxc> 我先看看
<alpha080> 回到 电脑上了。。。
<fighterlyt> AFK!
<imtxc> 啊 是很帅 咋是英文的嘛
<alpha080> 语言包？
<alpha080> personal system setting - - > language
<alpha080> 改成中文
<elflyao> kde好大，不喜欢
<alpha080> de都很大，你要从kde装gnome，也很大的。。。
<elflyao> 好多一辈子不用的也打包进来了
<pointer> kdebase~
<imtxc> alpha080: 呃 只有英文包
<alpha080> 那装中文包呗。。。
<alpha080> 怎么可能没英文包
<wearkey> 哈哈
<imtxc> 哎呀
<alpha080> aptitude search嘛
<zhenbeiju55> test
<lihao> °¢
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍬ 
<lihao> ÓÐÈÏʶymyµÄûÓÐ
<^k^> lihao:say 有认识ymy的没有 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> 不行啊
<imtxc> alpha080: http://code.bulix.org/sxtmwl-80037
<ofan> lihao: 不认识
<imtxc> 安装不了语言包……
<alpha080> 啊？怎么了？
<lihao> ûÓÐÂð
<^k^> lihao:say 没有吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 我看看
<imtxc> alpha080: http://code.bulix.org/sxtmwl-80037
<lihao> °Â Ôõô¶Ô˽ÈË˵»°°¡
<^k^> lihao:say 奥 怎么对私人说话啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lihao>  ûÊ ¾ÍÊÇҪллËû
<^k^> lihao:say 没事 就是要谢谢他 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lihao>   ¾ÅÌì°ïÎÒ
<^k^> lihao:say 九天帮我 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> 刚才安装KDE 的时候 就出错了
<lihao> ½ñÌì°ïÎÒ
<^k^> lihao:say 今天帮我 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lihao> ^k^		lihao:say ½ñÌì°ïÎÒ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lihao:say ^k^ lihao:say 今天帮我 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 ! in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhenbeiju55> 不懂 ~
<lihao> ÕâÊÇʲôÒâ˼°¡
<^k^> lihao:say 这是什么意思啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * maonx 我在Xterm中显示不了那个直角的符号怎么样能显示?
<alpha080> imtxc: 你的包怎么那么旧啊？才kde4.4.5?
<imtxc> alpha080: 啊 我就在源里面装的 用163的源……
<imtxc> alpha080: 那现在我该怎么办呢。
<imtxc> alpha080: remove先？
<alpha080> imtxc: 到/etc/environment那专门去除install-info的链接试试看
<alpha080> 有点事，等会再看
<imtxc> alpha080: 好的呃 谢谢你
<lihao> 怎么对别人私聊
<imtxc>  大家用的KDE  都是多少呢
<vic> 4.6.3
<imtxc> vic: 啊 我咋才4。4.5
<imtxc> 4.4.5
<vic> arch咋还不更新4.6.4呢。。惆怅啊
<imtxc> 现在该怎么把它升级呢……
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 挂 kde-unstable
<imtxc> wzssyqa: …… 这个
<wearkey> 4.63?有链接吗。我看看图
<microcai> imtxc: 居然用 KDE ! shit
<imtxc> microcai: 怎么了？
<imtxc> microcai: 刚刚装上……
<imtxc> microcai: 看着挺爽……
<vic> 我发现linuxer都有一个特点
<blueworm> s
<vic> 喜欢与不喜欢界限分明
<blueworm> 歧视了
<vic> blueghost: 文档搞定没啊
<microcai> vic: 不要用我来代表大家。
<vic> 很多人都这样
<alpha080> imtxc: 解决问题了没？
<imtxc> alpha080: 恩 中文了
<alpha080> 你要升级要开testing源吧？
<alpha080> 表示debian不是很熟悉
<imtxc> alpha080: 暂时先这么用着 哈
<soiamso> blueghost: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI2MDMzODI4.html  hs 写UI 还是有可能的。
<alpha080> 而且那包挺大的，等你用惯了再升级吧
<jiero> 发现了一个新的画面很好的商业现代飞行战斗模拟游戏——支持linux
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_vCLD1AFaI
<jiero> 俄罗斯人做的
<zhenbeiju55> 大家用的什么vpn
<zhenbeiju55> 我的greenvpn不能用了
<alpha080> 还是gentoo跟openSUSE爽啊，可以用最新的kde
<imtxc> 果然很炫……
<alpha080> 用上kwin了？
<jiero> alpha080: Debian Testing也可以。
<imtxc> 看着挺好看 …… 不过 CPU 30%
<alpha080> 比较旧的机子吧，调教一下
<jiero> alpha080: 算了不是最新的~是4.6.3
<imtxc> alpha080: 恩
<alpha080> 4.7...
 * jiero 现在认为桌面是浮云。
<jiero> alpha080:那个是测试版本的阿。
 * imtxc 用了用KDE 才发现 还是GNOME 适合我……
<billlee> 问个关于 automake 的问题，configure.in:15: required file `../ltmain.sh' not found 是怎么回事？
<lainme> imtxc: 这么快？
 * jiero 告诉imtxc 你要适应KDE
<imtxc> lainme: 唉
<imtxc> jiero: why?
<vic> imtxc: 根本没咋滴呢就pass了
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你都选了Linux了。
<imtxc> 先用着……
<jiero> imtxc: 什么都要适应
<imtxc> 发现里面给我装了好多软件
<vic> imtxc: 用一段时间。。。。然后就会发现kde挺好的
<jiero> imtxc: 我用了5个月不适应后转e16了。
<imtxc> vic: 发现里面给装了好多软件呢。
<vic> imtxc: 那是因为你装的完全版本 当然好多用不到的
<alpha080> 虚拟桌面--》切换--》无动画，桌面效果--》通用设置--》动画效果--》即时
<imtxc> vic: 这样啊 我慢慢删
<vic> imtxc: 还不如装最小版本恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alpha080, 关云长
<jiero> gebjgd: 云长死了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 云长早就死了
<jiero> gebjgd: 电影呢？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么电影，说的就是电影
<gebjgd> jiero, 一般
<alpha080> 顺便把 应用程序外观--》风格--》微调 --》低cpu使用率
<gebjgd> jiero, linux下的pps竟然不需要vip权限，直接看
<gebjgd> kde把？
<gebjgd> 垃圾
<jiero> gebjgd: 揽用户啊。
<jiero> ///
<void1> 但是linux pps不能看直播
<jiero> qiii肯定不在
<alpha080> 啊，这厮逃跑了
<gebjgd> void1, 直播有什么？
<gebjgd> void1, 从来没怎么看过
<void1> 各种电视节目
<alpha080> imtxc:  顺便把 应用程序外观--》风格--》微调 --》低cpu使用率
<alpha080> 这个很重要的。。
<gebjgd> void1, 不太重要把
<imtxc> 我正在想办法 把beep 这个声音去掉
<jiero> 好久没见叫做 千里孤坟 的御姐了
<jiero> 隐退了么？
<alpha080> 也不知道為什麼放在这么不显眼的地方
<void1> 足球，棒球，游戏等等
<void1> 看电视不方便的地方就知道重要了
<void1> 看中国电视不方便的地方就知道重要了
<gebjgd> void1, 都不喜欢阿
<alpha080> 是啊，自从云帆论坛倒了，几乎没见过
<jiero> 我觉得看别人搞真的很无聊，除非是学习~
<gebjgd> void1, 很少看中国电视
<gebjgd> void1, 有电影就已经很满足了
<void1> 嘛，个人需求
<void1> 对我来说不能看直播挺遗憾的
<gebjgd> void1, 其实可以上dvb-S
<gebjgd> void1, 卫星电视能收到不少台了
<alpha080> 那要大锅才行
<alpha080> 小锅没啥用
<void1> 不是都有条件的...
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 在吗？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 大锅随便装阿
<void1> 明显一个软件要比那么大一个硬件方便许多...
<alpha080> 不是所有人都爱大锅啊
<roylez_> void1: 好久不见
<void1> roylez_: hi
<gebjgd> void1, alpha080 大锅有HDTV阿
<alpha080> gebjgd: 你以为都像你宅在宿舍看无语言障碍的成人台啊
<gebjgd> void1, alpha080 真正的高清阿
<gebjgd> alpha080, 欧洲都这样。家家都dvb-S
<alpha080> 家里还是老电视呢，还hdtv
<alpha080> 老子液晶都买不起
<jiero> 。。。
<void1> gebjgd: 你在德国说话不腰疼...
<roylez_> void1: http://www.tashouhuile.com/
<alpha080> 都计划三年了啊。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你吃饭后没盈余了？
<alpha080> 一推再推，
<blueghost> soiamso:) 怎么, 刚吃完饭
<gebjgd> alpha080, 可怜的娃阿，那还生孩子阿
<wzssyqa> roylez_: y
<void1> 哈，中国模仿网站到是快的呀
<alpha080> 上有老下有小，你们一个人当然无所谓
<soiamso> blueghost: 这么晚？
<alpha080> 就是因为生了闺女才穷的。。。
<alpha080> 千金，你懂么
<gebjgd> alpha080, 生了闺女，你父母都不爽的
<alpha080> 没有哈，偶老婆不爽
<gebjgd> alpha080, 放到小地方被人欺负死
<blueghost> 是啊
<blueghost> 怎么
<alpha080> 偶老婆想生儿子。。。偶想要闺女
<jiero> roylez: 哇
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你家邻居要是3个儿子，你家的地还有闺女都以后是人家的了
<gebjgd> alpha080, 再生一个
<blueghost> alpha080:) 有什么不爽. 不爽再生个
<gebjgd> alpha080, 怕啥，又不是大城市
<roylez_> jiero: http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110612/207666.html
<alpha080> 最后，决定孩子的性别还要靠当爸爸的
<alpha080> 生不起啊
<roylez_> jiero: 你袋鼠人操心啥
<gebjgd> alpha080, 人都被逼到绝路就富贵发达了
<jiero> roylez 我以前还真的直接去中国政府网站投过。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 生啊. 我猫生了4个猫仔, 都有主了
<jiero> roylez你知道么。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<alpha080> 靠，以后人家三个儿子排队让我闺女挑，有啥不爽的
<roylez_> jiero: 你这样的，就应该出国...
<gebjgd> alpha080, 挑？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 不说了
<alpha080> 丫的买不起房子就一边去
<gebjgd> alpha080, 是被人家3个儿子排队推倒吧？
<alpha080> 你看blueghost现在正忙着给他儿子攒买房子的钱呢
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你以为你是在法制社会阿
<jzmer> can anybody verify that ftp.stat.math.ethz.ch is unreachable from China?
<gebjgd> alpha080, 小地方就木有王法
<alpha080> 哼哼，老子就是因为不在法制社会才这样
<gebjgd> alpha080, 公安局长就是王法
<gebjgd> alpha080, 小老百姓捏死你
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这下麻烦了, 三个东西能有多少个组合
<houge> 造人是个永恒的话题，一般遇到不熟悉的人，首先讨论天气，然后可以讨论到房地产，继续的话，就是造人，然后呢，就是讨论教育，再然后就是国家的政策、体制。。。
<imtxc> test
<alpha080> 丫的，你在欧洲不腰疼啊
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍬ 
<alpha080> 小心纳粹哈
<imtxc> test
<ofan> jzmer: I openned it normally.
<alpha080> 别test了
<blueghost>  A, B, C, 各自为一个组合, 俩俩一组合, 三个一组合, 有多少种
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍬ 
<houge> 当然了，政策完了还可以讨论下国家的医疗体制
<alpha080> 各种描述不清
<alpha080> 看不懂啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, 把闺女献给当官的才是正途
<blueghost> A, B, C, AB,AC,BC,ABC
<gebjgd> alpha080, 官二代
<blueghost> 也不是很多
<blueghost> 我这样算对吗
<blueghost>  A, B, C, 各自为一个组合, 俩俩一组合, 三个一组合, 有多少种
<jzmer> ofan: thanks. guess they blocked it here.
<blueghost> A, B, C, AB,AC,BC,ABC
<alpha080> 啊，这不是算真子集么
<blueghost> 这样对吗
<alpha080> 空集算不？
<blueghost> 不算
<alpha080> 好久以前的东西了。。。
<alpha080> 那就7个啊
<gebjgd> houge, 药王
<blueghost> alpha080:) 顺序无所谓
<blueghost> AB = BA
<alpha080> 集合就是无序的。。
<houge> gebjgd: - -|
<alpha080> 呃，话说搞代码的应该比我清楚啊
<blueghost> alpha080:) 麻烦
<alpha080> 语言里面不是有么
<alpha080> 搞这个干什么？？？
<lolicon> ..
<alpha080> 好简单的东西啊
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我笨啊
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我傻啊
<alpha080> 去
<vic> blueghost: 文档写完了吗？
<alpha080> 少糊弄我
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我比白色更白啊
<blueghost> vic:) 我要改源码,
<alpha080> 洗澡去，这天气。。。
<vic> blueghost: 哦。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 有一些问题还没搞好呢
<vic> blueghost: 好的 搞好再说
<blueghost> vic:) 请求头的问题
<blueghost> vic:) 好的
<jiero> EE 现在不来 IRC了啊！！！
<alpha080_afk> test?
<alpha080_away> 卡
<^k^> alpha080_afk, ....  ㍬ 
<imtxc> microcai: 今天没有忙么。
<iGnome> jiero: 袋鼠脑袋
<iGnome> roylez: 骂他
<microcai> imtxc: ?
<ikde> 好哦好哦
<iGnome> ikde: 想死啊
<jiero> iGnome: 哦。你在啊。我以为你不是活的的呢。
<iGnome> 。。
<imtxc> microcai: …… 没事情  呃
<WhiterThanWhite> alpha080_away:) hi, 我是比白色更白的小白
<imtxc> microcai: 发现KDE 不适合小白用？
<Guest77300> 汗
<imtxc> microcai: 以前gnome  插上U盘啥的都是自动挂载的
<vic> 什么叫kde不适合小白用？
<WhiterThanWhite> imtxc:) 不好意思, 再次说明粗心是不好的, 你的话看成了, "插上U盘啥的都挂了"
<iGnome> 估计是说，kde配置界面太复杂
<imtxc> WhiterThanWhite: 呃……
<vic> 汗  比gnome还复杂？
<imtxc> vic: 我觉得比GNOME 复杂哇
<vic> 总比配置gconf还好把
<imtxc> vic: 那个 我从来不配置 呵呵。
<WhiterThanWhite> imtxc:) 你没配置过 e17 吧.
<jiero> KDE界面设计确实很糟糕。。。
<jiero> 全是东西
<imtxc> WhiterThanWhite: 没有
<jiero> 慢慢当当的。
<WhiterThanWhite> 说 gnome 难配置. kde 的笑了
<iGnome> jiero: 恩。是东西
<iGnome> WhiterThanWhite: ? 猪都笑了？
<WhiterThanWhite> 说 kde 难配置, e17 的笑了
<imtxc> 啊 只是个人感觉……
<iGnome> 啦。 e17变猪了
<vic> 说e17难配置，fvwm笑了
<iGnome> vic: 死家伙
<jiero> 。。。
<WhiterThanWhite> iGnome:) 猪笑了? 猪乸都笑了
<vic> 说fvwm难配置，ee笑了
<jiero> e16难设置呃。感觉都要重写代码。
<iGnome> 这啥字哦
<jiero> 覆盖的东西e16太多了，太不符合现代常用方式了
<WhiterThanWhite> 说ee难配置, 没人再笑了
<jiero> 乸
<imtxc> 至少…… 现在不自动挂载U盘了……
<vic> 说ee难配置，崽崽笑了
<iGnome> 啥读音
<iGnome> vic: 封号去
<jiero> 亀
<WhiterThanWhite> na
<vic> 汗
<vic> ee 报复我
<WhiterThanWhite> 猪乸也上树
<iGnome> 额。到底啥读音
<WhiterThanWhite> na
<iGnome> 反了吧
<jiero> 鱀
<pointer> 神马ee
<iGnome> vic: 敢说崽崽坏话的。都封了
<jiero> 随意找几个字让人念。
<roylez_> iGnome: ... æ­»eå´½
<WhiterThanWhite> gnome 难配置, 猪乸也上树
<vic> 谁说崽崽坏话了。。。
<iGnome> 轟淼驫龘
<iGnome> roylez_: 丫丫的。找死啊。立马封了
<roylez_> iGnome: 你找个戴帽子的来阿
<iGnome> 掐了 roylez_ 的根
<roylez_> iGnome: e是啥？e是nethack里的 floating eye，对不 jiero
<WhiterThanWhite> iGnome:) 你找的着他的根来掐吗
<WhiterThanWhite> iGnome:) 要放大镜不
<iGnome> ..
<jiero> roylez。。。
 * jiero 匿了
<iGnome> jiero: 去把 roylez_ 的袋鼠国的相好灭了
<jiero> ro
<tenzu> o?
<jiero> roylez_： 你看上哪只袋鼠了？
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 找来了
<iGnome> 额。这家伙怎么也上access了
<tenzu> 主席戴帽子，要干活了？
 * roylez_ 准备横扫一切牛鬼蛇神
 * tenzu 力挺主席
 * wzssyqa 顶主席
 * jiero 要飞天遁地
 * vic 顶
<iGnome> tenzu: 挺啥
<tenzu> iGnome: 横扫一切牛鬼蛇神
 * vic 顶主席 封了 ee
<________________> ....
<tenzu> +qb 了
<________________> hi all
<jiero> lol
<^k^> ________________, 好  ㍭ 
<iGnome> 我会报复的啦
<pointer> 主席是神马~
<jiero> ...
<tenzu> 神的报复
<vic> 神罚
<jiero> 好戏。
 * wzssyqa 继续围观
<iGnome> 一堆无聊的
 * jiero 支持主席
<tenzu> 不知道神是不是雷电系的
<iGnome> 磁盘企鹅。。。
 * jiero 支持神
<dreamysirc> iGnome: imagemagick如何设置透明？
<iGnome> 我加+m
<Guest34298> !
<vic> 神是全系的
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 我透明后，黑色会没了
<iGnome> dreamysirc: 有一个alpha+通道的
<roylez_> 神是全裸的
<anticlockwise> 好乱啊……
<iGnome> 弯弯。。
<dreamysirc> iGnome: iGnome就是用alpha通道的
<tenzu> 老换nick那个是谁啊？
<iGnome> @
<^v^v^v^> 神有鸟吗
<iGnome> 这都谁哦。
<^v^v^v^> 如果说神是唯一的, 要鸟干嘛
<^v^v^v^> 神和谁交配呢
<alpha080_away> 想要申请一个新频道咋整？
<iGnome> ^v^v^v^: 死家伙。封号了。
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) /msg chanserv help
<pointer> tenzu, 我？。。
<alpha080_away> 这服务器上怎么没围棋频道啊
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) /msg chanserv help
<alpha080_away> 懒的看...
<pointer> 围棋~
<^v^v^v^> ....
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 你是要临时的还是永久的
<alpha080_away> 有同好木有？
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 你的名称注册了吗
<alpha080_away> 当然是永久的
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 想50%的透明，可是copy后黑色的就完全不见了
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 你的名称注册了吗
<alpha080_away> 有注册的
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 你先入籍了. 有出生证吗
<iGnome> dreamysirc: 啥。命令都没。看html帮助吧
<dreamysirc> iGnome: imagemagick -alpha copy 的
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 入了 freenode 藉了吗
<iGnome> 那我也要看帮助。那么多参数，记不住的
<alpha080_away>  (‬Hu Shubin)...
<alpha080_away> nnnd,坏蛋
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 换你有身份证的名字
<wearkey> ....
<alpha080> 来鸟
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 额，不是吧，你的fvwm thumbnail的透明用的是哈？
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 然后 /msg chanserv register 频道名
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 然后 /msg chanserv help register
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<^v^v^v^> alpha080_away:) 然后 /msg chanserv register 频道名
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) 然后去你的邮箱验证.
<iGnome> thumbnail的。不记得了。也要查。好久不用缩略图了
<void1> alpha080: 频道是有，但是没人啊
<void1> alpha080: #igo
<iGnome> 𠀾𠀾𠀾𠀾
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) 就是你注册昵称时的哪个邮箱
<dreamysirc> iGnome: ~~~~~~~~~~~
<^v^v^v^> 不会?????
<alpha080> 已经输入了
<alpha080> 去邮箱了
<iGnome> 丫丫的。
<iGnome> 没事了
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) 有验证邮箱吗
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) 然后 就请 chanserv 到你的频道
<iGnome> 事情
<iGnome> 没有事情了
<iGnome> 打雷神
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) 然后请一个看门狗帮你看门
<alpha080> nnnd,gmail登录不能，还要去拿梯子
<wanghe826> hellp
<wanghe826> hello
<alpha080> ^v^v^v^: 看门狗是啥？bot?
<^k^> wanghe826, 好  ㍭ 
<wanghe826> 你们使用的是什么irc阿
<elflyao> opera
<wanghe826> 用过irssi么
<wanghe826> 这个irssi 怎么切换频道阿
<wanghe826> 页面上总是显示几个频道的消息
<^v^v^v^> alpha080:) ChanServ
<alpha080> alt+fn
<freeayu> hi
<elflyao> hi
<wanghe826> ？
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍭ 
<freeayu> 有谁在上海要租房的，我这里有房子要转租，带卫生间，1100RMB
<elflyao> 什么位置？
<roylez_> freeayu: 哪个区
<freeayu> 长寿路
<^v^v^v^> vic:) 有个结构 我想不大 好
<^v^v^v^> vic:) 就是一属性
<Gefenbauer> wanghe826: 在第一个窗口^x？
<Evanescence> 有人在linux下使用utorrent的么？linux版本的
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 速度还是很慢
<alpha080> 没邮件啊，奇怪
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 我是下载日本的动漫，推荐使用utorrent。。。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 几10k，迅雷都是400k
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 坚决不用迅雷。。。
<alpha080> 同上
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 你衡量下，不过下载海盗的就是300k
<alpha080> rtorrent够了
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 我最近还wine了minimule呢~~~~~
<Evanescence> 没，日本的都是比较快的，因为日本动漫社区下载都很快
<jiero> ee就知道打雷神。http://youtu.be/e9GKuPKEvUk
<imtxc> test
<alpha080> dreamysirc: amule够了。。。
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍭ 
<alpha080> 不行mldonkey上
<dreamysirc> alpha080: r也是，下载国内的几10k，国外的300k
<alpha080> 开n个服务器就好
<alpha080> 又没下载国内资源
<jiero> utorrent 还在和 transmission 竞争阿。
<dreamysirc> alpha080: amule的也一样
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 我要下载盗版电影，谢谢
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 要中文字幕
<alpha080> 下载电影再去下字幕，谢谢
<alpha080> 射手吃素的？
<dreamysirc> jiero: transmission确实很不错
<dreamysirc> jiero: 拖国外的都是300-400k
<jiero> dreamysirc: 恩。那个可是用了世界 4%的bt流量阿。而且不支持windows的。
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 觉得transmission比rtorrent还爽
<pointer> 阿
<metbsd> 中国和越南就要打仗了
<pointer> 大把
<pointer> 打吧
<anticlockwise> scons
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我只有下载国内的才用迅雷，这也是没办法的事
 * anticlockwise 打错地方了……
<MeaCulpa4> freeayu: 长寿路...老房子啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: 你都4号了？？？
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: ?
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: 是啊，也不知咋的
 * MeaCulpa4 全裸Quake中...
<freeayu> MeaCulpa4 不是
<freeayu> 新房子
<freeayu> 就是空间超级小
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: jj没被爆吧？
<MeaCulpa4> freeayu: 小其实无所谓，离地铁多远...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa4: ..................
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: 韩国人30ping 我300 ping
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa4: 叔，你检点点儿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: 果然要被爆了
<MeaCulpa4> 居然被我rail 了6人
<roylez_> lemonhall: 猴子，好久不见
<MeaCulpa4> 我完全是瞄准空气...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa4 打ut?
<MeaCulpa4> yunfan: Quake live
<yunfan> 额 我天天跟同事打ut
<MeaCulpa4> yunfan: UT2k3我在俄罗斯买了正版，回家发觉不支持linux
<roylez_> yunfan: ...嘛公司阿，还能这样玩
<yunfan> MeaCulpa4: 我说的是 q3ut4
<yunfan> roylez_: 下班了怎么不能？
<MeaCulpa4> yunfan: 那个...gentoo的ebuild下载不下来
<lemonhall> roylez: 好久不见。
<MeaCulpa4> yunfan: 不高兴手动装，装了也都是Aussie，我看过了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa4: 你经常去俄罗斯啊？
<MeaCulpa4> q3ut能玩的玩家也就Aussie了，素质差，没意思
<yunfan> MeaCulpa4: 那个哪里需要装？ 下个zip包解压就能玩了
<MeaCulpa4> lemonhall: 没啊，以前观光去过一次，路过一个小镇的集市，有买游戏碟
<yunfan> 最近我玩 300引力的 打沙漠图 非常爽
<MeaCulpa4> lemonhall: 我就买了几张
<MeaCulpa4> yunfan: 来玩quakelive吧
<pointer> e17不喜欢……
<yunfan> MeaCulpa4: 我回家了 最近没钱 找个兼职 晚上要干活
<MeaCulpa4> 哎，可怜的娃
<yunfan> 租房狠阿
<pointer> 回kde~
<Gefenbauer> pointer: 其实e17还好吧，除了tiling WM之外很少有这样对双显示器兼容性不错的
<pointer> Gefenbauer, 木有双显~
<roylez_> freeayu: fluxbxo
<roylez_> Gefenbauer: fluxbox
<roylez_> freeayu: 发错
<freeayu> 没人有兴趣吗
<freeayu> 房子，房子
<jiero> freeayu: 出国吧
<yunfan> Gefenbauer: ion3 就不支持双显
<freeayu> jiero, 怎么出？
<Gefenbauer> roylez_: fluxbox没怎么用过，改天试试
<jiero> freeayu: 学个技能，说出国工作。
<jiero> freeayu: 根据自己的专业。
<freeayu> 什么 技能比较 好出国
<emacsyin> roylez_: fluxbox用来做什么用的？
<freeayu> 我觉得去香港会好点
<freeayu> 移民过去
<freeayu> 最好了
<jiero> freeayu: 你喜欢香港？
<alpha080> freeayu: 傍大款
<yunfan> jiero: 你就忽悠人
<alstin> Gefenbauer: dwm的双显就是个渣啊
<jiero> yunfan: ？
<freeayu> 好吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: 黑啤不好喝，看着像酱油，喝着也像
<jiero> yunfan: 出国的未必就是有钱的。
<freeayu> 没点实际 性的建议
<freeayu> 还是靠自己
<Gefenbauer> yunfan: alstin tiling 我就用过awesome和xmonad……后者对双显支持很不错
<alpha080> 做duck
<roylez_> alpha080: 说话留点边。今天我op
<alstin> Gefenbauer: haskell怕怕
<elflyao> haskell？啥意思？
<elflyao> xmonad是haskell的？
<vic> ^v^v^v^: 刚出去了
<Gefenbauer> alstin: 我一个程序语言知识几乎为0的都用过几个月了……
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是如何出
<freeayu> 我发现 11.04 的耗电量特别厉害
<yunfan> roylez_: 悟空 你又恐吓小朋友了
<freeayu> 本本电池没用几分钟，就挂了
<Gefenbauer> elflyao: 嗯
<elflyao> xmonad好玩不？
<wanghe826> hellop
<alstin> Gefenbauer: 太肥了.....不过dwm的双显如此之渣倒是让人很意外
<alstin> elflyao: 对
<alpha080> 000000
<alstin> Gefenbauer: 不知道有没有什么补丁
<elflyao> 好吧，有时间装个玩下，学过几天的Haskell的
<jiero> yunfan: 关键看你去哪个国家
<elflyao> 不过，真的很男
<jiero> yunfan: 看你学的/要学什么技能。
<alstin> elflyao: 都是学习成本啊
<elflyao> 奥
<yunfan> jiero: 我哪个国家都去不了 你给我指个明路？
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的软件吗？
<alstin> elflyao: 有时间折腾这个还不如去泡妹子
<yunfan> 我也不想赚许多钱 能生存 能买点电子产品玩就行了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你的技能是什么就去问中介。
<jiero> 。。。
<elflyao> 好玩的一定要玩，有性能问题么？
<jiero> yunfan: 如果没技能就假装学生——但那就要很多钱了
<jiero> 担保。
<freeayu> 这个电池是怎么一回事
<jiero> yunfan: 做假的长期贷款。
<yunfan> jiero: 我是职业程序员 这个算技能么
<jiero> yunfan: 算。
<bluek> 我是专业打酱油的。算技能吗？
<jiero> yunfan: 找要你这样人才的好国家吧~
<jiero> yunfan: 问中介去
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是程序员算什么阿 到处都是
<jiero> yunfan: ......
<alstin> elflyao: 没玩过,太高端
<jiero> yunfan: 你要包装自己呃。
<bluek> 好比砌砖头的，你就是一级建造师 or 造价师。不是泥工
<bluek> 档次不一样
<bluek> ：）
<elflyao> 奥，看来很麻烦
<alstin> elflyao: 像我这等俗人只能玩玩python
<vic> ^v^v^v^: 还在不在了？
<vic> alstin: 顶
<bluek> vic,你每天在啊？
<elflyao> 我玩haskell看上他的算法好写，深入的不会玩的
<yunfan> jiero: 我要懂包装 在国内也能混  干嘛要出去
<bluek> vic,我一般有问题才会来哈哈哈
<vic> bluek: 我是社会主义闲人
<alstin> vic: 够用就行了,我是实用主义
<vic> bluek: 没事来围观大家 也是很有意思的
<vic> alstin: 恩恩
<jiero> yunfan: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/skilled-occupations/occupations-in-demand.htm 不是那种包装。。。
<jiero> 比如说这个。
<bluek> vic，你知道我的brasero为什么找不到光驱？事实上，我的rw没问题。也就是说:目标选择为灰色。不可选择。
<jiero> yunfan: 不是让你骗人。
<bluek> vic,我google过，也试着装了一些所谓的包，可是没用
<vic> bluek: 不用这个。我是kde党。。还有我没刻录。。。
<alpha080> bluek: 找不到光驱还是找不到光盘
<alpha080> kde党会用k3b
<yunfan> jiero: 你是在白澳阿 我不喜欢白澳  想去加国
<vic> 没有刻录的飘过
<bluek> alpha080, mount可以，正常可以读盘，可是用brasero的时候选择目标项，就是灰色
<jiero> yunfan: 随你，不懂就去问中介。
<bluek> alpha080, 我在公社发过贴子哈，好久没去了，我去看看
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 开机状态下需要拔下SATA硬盘（非系统盘），需要怎么做？我的做法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335015 新手，我是如下做的，请高手指正： 1.umount /mnt/MySATADiskVolume 2. sync 3.拔下硬盘的数据线和电源。 请教上述步骤正确吗？Linux下如何正确的插拔SATA硬盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 avcenter — 2011-06-13 21:59
<emacsyin> 想请问一下，gtalk和新浪UC以及网易泡泡是否能够互相通讯？
<bluek> 公社是这么回答的，我的硬件是刚出来的，建议我升级系统
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/156676
<bluek> 错误贴图如上
<gebjgd> bluek, 人民公社?
<bluek> gebjgd, linuxfans.org
<gebjgd> bluek, 啥问题。说来听听
<bluek> gebjgd, 在那儿注册了一个id，很多年了，舍不得离开
<bluek> gebjgd, http://imagebin.org/156676
<alpha080> 要不装个k3b看看，没什么依赖的
 * MeaCulpa4 .
<gebjgd> bluek, 看不出来什么问题
 * MeaCulpa4 这几年GFW弄得游戏没法玩了
<bluek> 天啊，别。。。kde长得像windows，丑死了
<alpha080> 什么硬件这么新啊。。。
<gebjgd> bluek, 你是新手?
<alpha080> 呃，应该说windows7 长的像kde吧
<alpha080> 估计是= =
<tenzu1> 又有人说kde长得像windows...
<gebjgd> bluek, 说出这么没有水平的话
<bluek> gebjgd, 哈哈，反正我不喜欢
<elflyao> 还是喜欢gnome
<gebjgd> bluek, 在问你什么问题
<MeaCulpa4> KDE长得像Windows么？
<vic> 不像
<myke2> 可能是内核不支持吧
<elflyao> 非常不像
<myke2> bluek: uname -r
<bluek> gebjgd, 贴图上面啊，目标为灰色
<gebjgd> kde 4就是渣
<bluek> myke2, 2.6.32.31
<myke2> bluek: ......
<bluek> myke2, 曾经试着升到2.6.39.3貌似一样
<tenzu1> gebjgd:  你会被kde党围攻啊,罗宾姐
<gebjgd> bluek, 放盘了么。挂载到光驱了么
<jiero> MeaCulpa4 大概吧。以前我玩Tremulous 到国外服务器 110Ping的。
<bluek> gebjgd, 汗。。。。。怎么可能犯这么低及的错误
<jiero> kde4可以是渣滓
<vic> 怎么样 我说的把 linuxer 喜好那是界限分明
<myke2> 我就在用KDE4
<gebjgd> tenzu1, 我这人说话就是直
<elflyao> kde4不是渣，但是不喜欢
<tenzu1> gebjgd:  哦米豆腐
<gebjgd> 我还在用kde3.5
<gebjgd> 那才是kde
<myke2> bluek: cdrecord -scanbus
<bluek> myke2, 不用输了，能识别得到
<myke2> bluek: 写下型号
<vic> gebjgd: 汗。。你那么说 g3 还不是gnome了呢
<bluek> myke2, 我平时读盘的时候还用呢
<bluek> myke2, ok...wait..
<myke2> bluek: 就是cdrecord扫描到的型号
<gebjgd> bluek, 你以前也有这个问题?
<bluek> myke2, 	1,0,0	100) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW TS-L633C ' 'SN01' Removable CD-ROM
<bluek> myke2, 我还以为你让我看看是否能识别呢，呵呵。
<Huahua> roylez_ 主席您好！
<alstin> gebjgd: 我觉得栈式的wm都差不多...
<roylez_> Huahua: 好久不见
<tenzu1> roylez_:  主席万岁!
<bluek> gebjgd, 以前我一直没想到烧盘，最近想烧几张碟。偶尔发现不能用
<alstin> gebjgd: 有什么区别没有
<Huahua> Destine: 晚上好
<Huahua> 悦姐好
<bluek> 今天差点得罪kde党
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<myke2> bluek: 你google下这个型号
<Huahua> tenzu1 疼疼博士好！
<vic> bluek: 没事
<Destine> Huahua, 花花好。
<bluek> 下次说话注意点。。。要不然下次又要被键盘党看不起了
<Huahua> bluek: 没事啊
<gebjgd> alstin, ?
<tenzu1> Huahua:  shocked
<vic> 拜见华华
<emacsyin> Huahua: 老大，好久没看到你了‘
<alstin> gebjgd: 至少特性没有瓦片系的那么鲜明
<bluek> myke2, 哦哦。也对哈。。
<bluek> myke2, 我怎么没想到，我试一下。
<tenzu1> Huahua:  你是推上哪个?
<Huahua> 太阳
<Huahua> 鄙视疼疼
<wzssyqa> Huahua: ？。。。
<Huahua> 愿悦姐弄死疼疼
<Huahua> emacsyin: vic 晚上好啊
<tenzu1> Huahua:  为啥是悦姐弄死我?
<Huahua> 老徐太小了
<gebjgd> alstin, 我是说kde4垃圾。没代表说别的wm不好
<vic> 华华一来 血雨腥风啊
<Huahua> 让老徐弄死疼疼会太血腥
<gebjgd> bluek, ubuntu?
<tenzu1> Huahua:  他们两个的合体技会不会比较不血腥?
<alstin> gebjgd: 误会,我没有针对性
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/18819/programmers-worried-about-windows-8
<freeayu> 可怜的程序员
<myke2> alstin: KDEing
<gebjgd> bluek, 诡异的问题
<Huahua> freeayu: 活该
<Huahua> freeayu: 谁叫他们死抱静态语言
<alstin> gebjgd: 只是觉得栈式的区别有那么大吗
<Huahua> freeayu: 谁叫他们不肯 html5
<gebjgd> alstin, 一开始对kde4的期待全都没了。还是kde3好
<alstin> gebjgd: why
<freeayu> Huahua 什么 叫静态语言？
<vic> gebjgd: kde4真那么差吗？
<gebjgd> alstin, 你是纯粹linux 用户?
<Huahua> freeayu: 写 MFC 这些的
<alstin> alstin: 恩,我是瓦片党
<elflyao> 静态语言就是编译时确定类型的语言
<bluek> gebjgd, 是的哈，10.04
<Huahua> vic: gebjgd 个人缩进啦
<gebjgd> alstin, 用了就知道
<Huahua> vic: gebjgd 个人所见啦
 * tenzu1 不会编程的表示鸭梨很大
<Huahua> 疼博士又装死
<gebjgd> bluek, 换发行版吧
<Huahua> 装死损 rp
<alstin> gebjgd: ...没勇气折腾
<vic> 疼疼又在装了
<freeayu> Huahua .net 也算静态吗
<Huahua> freeayu: 他们算
<gebjgd> bluek, 上个opensuse啥的
<alstin> gebjgd: 是稳定方面的问题?
<MeaCulpa4> windows8..
<alpha080> kde4很好用的
<bluek> gebjgd, 是的，我曾经google了与我同样问题的，在国外有些网上也有类似的问题存在，也有人回答了，试着打了一堆的包，没用。貌似别人也没成功。
<tenzu1> Huahua:  我真的不会啊
<freeayu> Huahua 还是不太理解 ，静态的概率
<freeayu> 概念
<Huahua> bluek: 啥问题
<MeaCulpa4> 微软关闭winapi,只许.net和DirectX了
<elflyao> .net不算动态吧
<s_cd> 哇，好久没进入linux了，没想到还有这么多人在线
<gebjgd> alstin, 稳定和性能还有地方的问题
<Huahua> tenzu1: 顽固装死更损 rp～
<myke2> bluek: 你要针对型号搞, 首先要查一下内核是否对这个支持很好, 内核不支持的话, 什么都是白搞的
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4: 多好
<gebjgd> bluek,
<gebjgd> 换发行版
<bluek> gebjgd, 曾经想过，可是不想换。。。
<Huahua> bluek: 啥问题
<alpha080> 我不觉得他的硬件会新到哪里去
 * tenzu1 我会编程~~我是编程大牛~~
<alpha080> 总不会是蓝光光驱
<Huahua> 嗯，疼疼是太牛
<bluek> myke2, 我上次升过了，一下子升到2.6.39.3还是不行哈，于是我又降了，因为2.6.39不支持ati 2d,3d
<vic> tenzu1: 是巨牛
<Huahua> 有问题，找疼疼，不要钱
<gebjgd> bluek, 换了就好了。这里很多都是从uuu换过去的
<elflyao> 腾老大，会啥语言？
<Huahua> elflyao: 一切语言
<bluek> huahua,烧不了盘，贴图等一下发给你哈
 * tenzu1 没有不会的, 汇编小case, 有问必答
<elflyao> 火星语会不？
<alpha080> 建议openSUSE或者megia
<Huahua> elflyao: 精灵语到魔族通用语
<alpha080> 硬件支持较好
<gebjgd> alpha080, megia?
<freeayu> PHP 算静态语言吗
<Huahua> bluek: 试试 kernel 3.0
<freeayu> 很多人都 说PHP没前途了
<bluek> Huahua, http://imagebin.org/156676
<alpha080> mandriva的社区版本
<freeayu> 都 转 python ruby了
<myke2> bluek: 不是, 首先确定内核是否支持你这个型号的dvd, 可以不升级内核, 内核资料足够的
<gebjgd> freeayu, 钱少。是个人就会
<alstin> freeayu: php太不美形了
<myke2> bluek: 你要想办法查到你的mod, 然后在内核的documentations找到
<elflyao> 西撒起亚，索多索亚，莎其思开亚，火星文，翻译下
<bluek> myke2, 正解，我也是这么想的，可是这样子会折腾。
<gebjgd> alpha080, 还是opensuse靠谱吧
<alpha080> 是啊
<tenzu1> elflyao:  运算处理中
<gebjgd> XD
<freeayu> 去睡觉了
<bluek> myke2, 我试一下。
<alpha080> ubuntu软件支持确实好，不过openSUSE硬件支持没说的
<freeayu> 明天 不还得上班吗
<gebjgd> cli下用yast
<myke2> bluek: 这样才是探察问题的方法, 没人和你用同样硬件的情况下也许是一种比较好的解决途径, 你不说明型号乱问当然问不到正确答案
<alpha080> zypper
<gebjgd> ubuntu软件支持好?
<bluek> myke2, 实在不想换版本，要换就换debian,或者我直接用公社的那个，都试一下哈。
<bluek> myke2, 还有，我个人认为不是换版本就能解决的。
<myke2> bluek: 不是换版本啊, 你应该先看资料
<gebjgd> alpha080, zypper是apt等级的
<myke2> bluek: 内核资料非常丰富的
<myke2> bluek: www.kernel.org
<myke2> bluek: 自己找
<gebjgd> alpha080, yast才是精华
<myke2> bluek: 确定内核支持后再考虑软件问题的
<bluek> myke2,嗯嗯。
<MeaCulpa4> 内核编的大就是支持的多...有啥区别
<myke2> bluek: 做内核upgrade也许也不能解决, 可能默认内核没把你的那东西编译进去
<alpha080> yast是openSUSE的精华所在啊
<alpha080> 那不是盖的
<gebjgd> bluek, 你能用光驱读盘么?
<bluek> myke2, 下次直接手动
<alpha080> 他可以
<myke2> alpha080: APT不好么
<bluek> gebjgd, 当然可以。：）
<elflyao> 腾老大，运算出结果没？
<gebjgd> bluek, 噢。就是无法刻盘?
<myke2> bluek: 不是手动编译的问题, 前提是你要确定内核是否有相关支持, 否则怎么编译也无效的
<alpha080> apt当然强大，zypper要弱点
<tenzu1> elflyao:  有敏感词, 拒绝解析
<bluek> gebjgd, 是的。
<gebjgd> bluek, 重装
<alpha080> apt后面有debian的支持啊
<elflyao> 是 你好，地球人，我来自火星 的意思，怎么有敏感词啊
<gebjgd> bluek, 对ubuntu就直接重装
<Huahua> 撤退，各位修电脑的好人再见
<bluek> gebjgd, ....
<vic> 。。。。。。。
<alpha080> 这样解决不了问题啊
<Huahua> 祝各位今晚修电脑开心
<gebjgd> Huahua, 从来没遇到过你?。
<vic> 拜别华华
<bluek> gebjgd, 我更想知道问题出现在哪，我不想不明不白的重装就解决了。
<gebjgd> Huahua, 新来的op?
<Huahua> gebjgd: 你好，修电脑的好人
<alpha080> 不用重装吧= =！
<myke2> Huahua: 他修电脑第一步就是让别人换发行版
<gebjgd> bluek, 这话不像是用uuu说的
<Evanescence> mldonkey要怎么添加torrent啊？
<alpha080> 扔到指定目录下面
<alstin> bluek: ubuntu不需要知道问题在哪,ubuntu只需要重装
<gebjgd> Huahua, 来这么久从来没遇到过你啊
<bluek> gebjgd, 我用它是因为方便，我承认。：）
<Huahua> myke2: 他修他的电脑，你把你的妹子，就和谐了
<elflyao> 我就觉得ubuntu有一次，我升级，结果挂掉了，还不是正统的debian的配置，我看着晕死了
 * tenzu1 目送huahua
<gebjgd> alstin, 你说的对
<elflyao> 所以，以后，俺真的不喜欢ubuntu了
<myke2> alpha080: 你不知道gebjgd非常喜欢推荐发行版?
<myke2> Huahua: 阿弥陀佛, 88
<xijiao> Huahua: 花花好。
<Huahua> bluek: 在 caleb- 大虾在的时候请教好了，重装怎么可能有用
<xijiao> Huahua: 好久不见。
<Huahua> xijiao: 小角好！
<jiero> huahua: 消失了很久。
<xijiao> :D
<gebjgd> bluek,  重装吧
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: dllink
<Huahua> jiero: 好人你好
<xijiao> 无意中居然发现 Huahua 大神在。
<tenzu1> 233
<bluek> huahua,谢谢 ，我可以试一下。等他来
<houge> 还有两周零三天考职业医师技能考试，加油~死也不能把饭碗考试弄崩了。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 然后跟torrent的那个链接就行了？
<bluek> gebjgd，说句心里话啊？
<Huahua> houge: 考试顺利
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: yeah
<houge> Huahua: THAX
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 可以是本地的torrent文件吗？
<gebjgd> bluek, uuu就是这么令人出乎意料。
<bluek> gebjgd, 就好比我看到别人有windows搞不定的时候就直接ghost，我很反感。我也比较叛逆。：）真心话，真的。
<alstin> bluek: 或者可以考虑bsd系的,耐折腾
<tenzu1> Huahua:  你是带把的雪梨
<gebjgd> bluek, 那你就不应该用uuu
<alstin> bluek: 怎么折腾怎么没事
<Huahua> Evanescence: MeaCulpa4 可以用 http://fetch.io/ 来代替离线迅雷下 bt
<gebjgd> bluek, 你自己都不想去折腾
<elflyao> bsd的配置不好玩
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: 试试看dllinks filename
<bluek> alstin, 你用的是bsd?
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 恩，知道
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 恩
<Huahua> bluek: 别理会啦，直接等 caleb- 大虾就好
<alstin> bluek: 工作机bsd
<Huahua> bluek: 或者去 #ubuntu 和 #ubuntu-dev
<bluek> gebjgd, 我不想去折腾是因为我的时间不够，我平时很忙。可是我更不想重装，因为对于我来说重装是一种侮辱。
<Huahua> bluek 再不就去 lp 开 bug
<alstin> bluek: 笔记本arch
<Kandu> houge: 祝順利
<elflyao> 我也喜欢arch
<gebjgd> bluek, 那么你就要换个好点的发行版
<Huahua> 用 suse 和 arch 的都是修电脑的好人～
<bluek> gebjgd, 我说句心里话。：）发自内心的，也很感谢你们
<alstin> gebjgd: 你好幽默
 * tenzu1 又被好人了
<gebjgd> alstin, ??
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: URL unmatched
<elflyao> arch可以自己决定装什么
<alstin> bluek: 你也好幽默
<Huahua> tenzu1 不客气~
<blueghost> vic:) 在呢
<blueghost> 在教儿子abc
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: 你试过dllink不行？指定文件路径
<vic> blueghost: 恩
<bluek> alstin, 晕哈。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 恩
<Huahua> elflyao: 装别人写好的东西有啥好炫的呢（而且还给删掉了 doc
<Huahua> blueghost: 赞
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: 不知道了，我很少下bt, bt还是用其他client下吧
<MeaCulpa4> mldonkey没dht的
<bluek> huahua,谢谢指路。
<Huahua> Evanescence: 说了直接用 http://fetch.io/ 在线下 bt 很好
<elflyao> 关键是你配置半天不见得比别人编译的好
<Huahua> Evanescence: 还保护硬盘
<blueghost> vic:) 他总是关联不了字母和读音
<gebjgd> Huahua, 你过时了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 可以了，第一次我用～的，现在用绝对路径就可以了
<elflyao> 如果，重编译X，会死掉的
<vic> blueghost: 你得用拟化
<gebjgd> Huahua, 直接dockstar + debian
<MeaCulpa4> fetch.io这样的，好处在于可以重复利用把大概
<Huahua> 用玩具发行版，还不如用 MeaCulpa4 家 Win8 ～
<Evanescence> Huahua: 那啥链接啊？
<MeaCulpa4> 重编译X会死掉，为啥
<gebjgd> Huahua, 3w耗电
<elflyao> 我记得我gentoo，装X，装了两天
<Huahua> Evanescence: 一个在线 bt
<bluek> ubuntu-dev就几个人
<blueghost> vic:) 拟化了, j 象鱼勾, 一多了就乱
<Evanescence> Huahua: 免费的？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 想把 packer 改进一下……
<bluek> 貌似还有一个bot
<Huahua> bluek 他们是晚间
<Huahua> Evanescence: 你都不肯打开看看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 你不是不用么
<MeaCulpa4> elflyao: 现在X都不用配置，几分钟就好了
<vic> 汗 少教几个不行啊
<bluek> huahua,哦哦
<Evanescence> Huahua: 已经打开，看着还不错
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 就是用它来保持几个软件的更新
<elflyao> 自己编译X
<blueghost> vic:) 今晚教4个还多啊, 前几天才开始的, 每天3-4个, 教到 j 了
<Huahua> 编译 X 有啥好的
<Huahua> 编写 X 驱动才能炫耀
<MeaCulpa4> elflyao: X是一个很小规模的软件...
<blueghost> Huahua:) 好玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 你要改什么?
<elflyao> 但是，附带的多
<vic> blueghost: 一个就够了
<Huahua> blueghost bc 真不错
<elflyao> 要启动桌面，附带了几百个模块
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 谁不是用它来更新的啊。。。。
<blueghost> 一个???
<jiero> Huahua: 你学佛法了吗？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 呃
<blueghost> Huahua:) 什么 bc
<Huahua> jiero: 胡正似乎学佛学成了
<elflyao> 所以，回到原点，arch还是不错的
<gebjgd> 走失的智障大师?
<alstin> elflyao: 既然都用gentoo了还用什么x
<Huahua> blueghost: 你家公子啊
<tenzu1> gebjgd:  233
<elflyao> gentoo是做的路由器的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我打算让儿子 快点学 abc, 然后教他 if, else, switch
<elflyao> 没装x
<MeaCulpa4> elflyao: 我家Gentoo,打游戏看A片
<jiero> Huahua: 似乎是呃。
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: do it if he likes it
<elflyao> 呃
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 所以你要装 X
<ofan> 莫装X
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 买了 wp7 首姬没
<Huahua> ofan: 不装 X，被劈腿
<bluek> 弱弱的问一下arch默认是kde还是gnome?还是自己选择？
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 我fbdev看A片也可啊，AAlib么...遐想一下
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 听不懂，wp是啥
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) while, 然后让他接触 编程, 让他自己折腾电脑.
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 那个蛮对不住演员了
<elflyao> arch没x界面
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 windows phone
<bluek> 哦哦，键盘档
<gebjgd> bluek, 看wiki
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 没钱
<hceasy> 求助 fedora下 8168E 网卡的网络连接问题 怎么解决 ？
<ofan> arch X 党路过
<elflyao> 更新内核
<gebjgd> bluek, 屁。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 他非常喜欢电脑. 我不断在他耳边告诉他, 编程可以让电脑做任何事情. 不断教唆他
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4: 干点坏事被招安就行
<elflyao> arch的x要自己装
<bluek> 哦哦
<gebjgd> bluek, arch是自定制发行版
<Huahua> hceasy: 出门左转， #fedora-cn
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: ... 干啥不好，编程
<ofan> 都是自己装X的
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: ... 你应该让孩子多在外面跑跑，呼吸新鲜空气
<vic> blueghost: 罗马不是一天建成的 你别揠苗助长 把孩子的学习兴趣弄没了
<bluek> 我刚刚在想，你直接用w3m上的网？那怎么用邮箱呢？呵呵
<ofan> hceasy: 什么牌的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 几乎每晚都带他出去玩.
<hceasy> 求助 fedora下 8168E 网卡的网络连接问题 怎么解决 ？ windows关闭后老把网卡关掉 linux不能唤醒 WIKI上介绍说要进win把关机唤醒打开  但不管用貌似
<MeaCulpa4> 邮箱...email有个telnet就够了啊，哈哈
<bluek> 自定制好，有时间试一下
<Huahua> bluek 说自己用 w3m 甚至 lynx 的都是骗子
<ofan> 专业解决无线网问题.. 只需9毛8
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: 恩，不错
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 要不公园,要不体育中心.
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 赞！
<gebjgd> bluek, 全cli也不是不行。这年头谁不用xa
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 但问题是他太粘我
<Huahua> gebjgd: 用 Win8 才好
<bluek> huahua,是的哈，好难用，好不方便，
<hceasy> ofan: 瑞昱 RTL8168E PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC / 华硕
<Huahua> blueghost: 真不错哈
<gebjgd> Huahua, 那是渣
<Huahua> gebjgd: 挺好的
<MeaCulpa4> bluek: 是啊，人家忽悠你的
<Huahua> gebjgd: 或者 OS X 也行
<hceasy> Huahua: 这里人多
<vic> blueghost: 孩子 的教育要慢慢来。。一天一个字母 才26天
<Huahua> hceasy: 隔壁有人啊
<gebjgd> Huahua, 只用linux
<bluek> huahua,我曾经试过w3m，用了半个小时还没有呢，就受不了了。
<Huahua> hceasy: 我都没见到你
<Huahua> gebjgd: linux 什么的太落伍了
<Huahua> gebjgd: 撸瑟才用 linux 啊
<alstin> bluek: x就是用来看毛片的,其他的一个zhcon都解决
<ofan> hceasy: 内核版本?
<blueghost> vic:) 没拔苗助长啊. 没看我在教唆他, 引诱他对编程的兴趣吗
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: 好啊，我都是爹妈带的，孩子不粘我
<Huahua> gebjgd: 用 linux 活该一辈子撸
<gebjgd> Huahua, ha.drbd mdb btrfs落伍了
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 我老婆也用我的linux看片啊
<gebjgd> Huahua, 不在天朝。
<vic> blueghost: 你就是在害孩子。。别把你的兴趣强加在孩子上
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 你这话说的
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 你是温拿
<gebjgd> Huahua, 无压力
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 别的人是撸瑟
<vic> blueghost: 当年我也这想法 后来不了。。
<blueghost> vic:) 没啊, 没强加给他啊
<MeaCulpa4> 孩子编程...
<vic> blueghost: 那你教唆啥
<MeaCulpa4> 编程有啥好的，大部分都是苦力
<blueghost> vic:) 没强加给他啊.
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 拿来消遣啊
<hceasy> ofan: 2.6.39 ？？？
<vic> blueghost: 教唆也不对
<ofan> hceasy: 有了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 又不是这些撸瑟程序圆那样
<vic> blueghost: 得培养
<Evanescence> Huahua: 很好的一个服务啊
<blueghost> vic:) 就是让他 打开潘多拉合啊
<Huahua> Evanescence: 对哈
<Evanescence> Huahua: 是离线的？
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: 你的任务，首先是把他身体弄健康强壮，然后再是智力
<bluek> 下载一个arch,先vbox用用，好用再考虑换
<ofan> hceasy: 看你装firmware没有
<blueghost> vic:)  那你就错了, 孩子不是培养的.
<Huahua> Evanescence: 就是她把 bt 下载到他的服务器
<vic> blueghost: 更不是教唆的
<Huahua> Evanescence: 然后你可以 http 高速下载
<jiero> 这个就是免费的迅雷类服务把。
<Evanescence> Huahua: 明白了，果然是离线的
<Huahua> jiero: 对
<bluek> 迅雷？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 只要他好一样东西, 追求一种东西, 什么都不用担心.
<Huahua> jiero: 我之前是用 vps 上的 aria2c + screen/nohup 下 bt
<Huahua> jiero: 亏死了
<Huahua> jiero: 早知道有这个服务多好
 * MeaCulpa4 对儿子磕扳拽拉，呵呵
<Evanescence> Huahua: 完全没有速度。。。。
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 你猛
<Huahua> jiero: vps 要钱的啊
<gebjgd> Huahua, dockstar。你落伍了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 这个不要钱
<MeaCulpa4> 不过这个东西用来下A可以么...有没有规定...
<alpha080> 一天这么多字母，太猛了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 你试试啊
<Huahua> gebjgd: vps 要钱的
<Huahua> gebjgd: 流量要钱的
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 我不用bt下东西的，我只电驴
<jiero> Huahua: 不能直接转到Dropbox里吗？
<alpha080> 偶都不教，让闺女自己学去
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 如果他对周围的东西有好奇, 什么都想知道, 自然就会思考.自然就会想办法弄明白.
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: bt只是发布平台，电驴才是共享平台
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 电驴没有 Lion 下载
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: en
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: ? 听不懂
<vic> blueghost: 一天一个字母 别多了 才20多天而已。。就想孩子学话一样 你能把你会的一下都教会吗？
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 新版 OS X
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: 我儿子会接唐诗...
<bluek> MeaCulpa, 我的电驴貌似服务器列表要自己加载。
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 我要的不是新，我要的东西，bt早就没人host了
<alpha080> 呃。我们家只会童谣= =
<alpha080> 小兔子乖乖~
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: bt 只是发布而已，时效太强
<Huahua> alpha080: 会黑色童谣么
<alpha080> 囧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 如果他是个好动的, 爬树,爬墙的, 你需要让他弄健康强壮吗?? 有需要强迫他吃饭吗? 爬完墙, 吃的比你多
<MeaCulpa4> blueghost: 没啊，我同意你，培养他专注力即可
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他自然就强壮
<alpha080> 唉，我们家不爱动
<alpha080> 经常学小狗躺着
<Huahua> 从前有一个后母非常厌恶前妻生的小男孩，于是总以拳脚相加，而对自己亲生的女儿玛格丽非常宠爱。在家里有只贮藏食物的大箱子，里面放着的是鲜红的苹果。
<Huahua>     有一天，后母想到一个恶毒的方法，她让小男孩到箱子里去拿红色的苹果，当小男孩把头伸到箱子里的时候，后母把箱子盖猛的盖上，小男孩的头就被切断了。
<vic> blueghost: 只是别一下子塞太多。。孩子没那么大接受能力的
<MeaCulpa4> 话说健康和强壮不是一回事
<Huahua> 黑色童谣范例
 * MeaCulpa4 挺强壮，但很不健康
<MeaCulpa4> :)
<imtxc> 哎呀
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 我的目的是, 如何引诱儿子对某样东西感兴趣. 只要有东西好了, 就不怕没动力
<alpha080> 哎呀哎呀拔萝卜
<Huahua> tx 你好
<MeaCulpa4> 11点过了，Ubuntu-cn正式变身ubuntu-adult!
<Huahua> 不错
<jiero> 。。。
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 主持下
<blueghost> MeaCulpa4:) 说回来, 如果对女人好了, 就郁闷了
<alpha080> 呵呵，你这么惨啊
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: http://www.redtube.com/48389
<gebjgd> Huahua, 有一个小孩。晚上11还不睡觉。第二天死了
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 我正在看，不如你也加入...
<jiero> gebjgd: 不恐怖。
<gebjgd> Huahua, 这也是黑色的
<tenzu1> gebjgd:  怎么死的?
<blueworm>  有一个小孩。晚上11还不睡觉。第二天死了
<Huahua> gebjgd: 有一个好人，晚上 11 点也没把 bluek 的电脑修好
<FrankLv> 求助， Win7 + ubuntu 系统，先装WIn7，后装linux，没有把grub装到mbr而是独立的/boot分区，以前我都是dd for window得到/boot分区的512字节然后改boot.ini
<alpha080> nnnd,这不是麦兜他妈咪么
<blueworm> easybcd
<MeaCulpa4> jiero: 有一个小孩，把金龟子脑袋扯下来接在天牛脖子上，恐怖么
<hceasy> ofan: 刚才掉线了貌似  有说什么吗 ？
<FrankLv> 现在1.dd for windows不显示 /boot分区
<FrankLv> trying easybcd
<ofan> hceasy: 2.6.39支持了
<gebjgd> Huahua, 有时差。压力不大
<blueghost> 不说了,
<Huahua> FrankLv: 直接装个 grub2 就行
<jiero> MeaCulpa4: 不恐怖。
<Huahua> gebjgd: 唔，你可以再活若干小时了
<MeaCulpa4> FrankLv: 我不折腾这个，直接grub4dos
<blueghost> vic:) 昨天才发现的大问题.
<hceasy> ofan: 那为何我的机器识别不了 ？ ubuntu下可以直接连
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 现在有 grub4 了
<ofan> hceasy: 你现在用啥
<blueworm> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa4: 恶心而已，我拆了几十只蚱蜢。
<Huahua> FrankLv: 其实装到 mbr 挺好
<gebjgd> 。。。。。。。
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa4: good idea
<bluek> huahua,你用的是啥系统?
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵 别着急 别着急
<Huahua> bluek: 硅基计算机系统
<hceasy> ofan: win
<blueghost> vic:) 我去弄了, 不水了
<imtxc> kdm 开机的时候 会有像马赛克一样的方块块？
<alpha080> 他是lfs
<ofan> hceasy: ....................
<vic> blueghost: 去把
<jiero> bluek: huahua用发行版。
<bluek> huahua,我有两台本本，都是自己的哈，一台是core 5500,缓存2m的，一台是这个i5
<blueworm> FrankLv win7 盗版的吧
<FrankLv> Huahua: 这次机器升级到 4G，32位 win7 只能用3G
<alpha080> imtxc: 没有吧
<Huahua> bluek: 我的是 i3
<user8888> debian，安装时出现grub2写入失败，是什么原因？
<Huahua> bluek: 用 64 位 win7 哈
<imtxc> alpha080, 我的有的呢
<FrankLv> blueworm: T61p上 OEM，也算盗版吧
<alpha080> imtxc: 奇怪，显卡的问题吧
<jiero> FrankLv: OEM都不是盗版
<bluek> huahua,明天把另一台装个arch哈哈。这个继续用
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 不是
<imtxc> 启动速度比gnome 慢了些
<user8888> debian 的tes\fs20 ting最新版本，\fs21
<Huahua> FrankLv: 盗版有理，正版耻辱
<imtxc> alpha080, 恩应该是的
<blueworm> FrankLv： 哦
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 你交钱了
<Huahua> imtxc: 大概显卡驱动的问题
<gebjgd> oem有钱的
<bluek> huahua,你的这个观念和我一样。我也是觉得交钱耻辱，可能有点偏激
<imtxc> Huahua, 恩 或许的  我没有装过驱动的
<blueworm> FrankLv： 这样的话grub装到mbr也行
<alpha080> imtxc: 把不需要启动的服务关了，什么蓝牙，打印机之类的
<FrankLv> 额，原来是vista，换xp用了n年了
<Huahua> gebjgd: 预装基本版的店里换装旗舰版也叫交钱了
<Huahua> orz，玩笑而已，别说我说的啊
<alpha080> 换手机上。。。
<gebjgd> Huahua, 没见到过
<bluek> 旗舰版是啥？
<FrankLv> 我在找64位 Windows，因为有时候要折腾下 VC MFC开发
<jiero> 我也觉得交钱耻辱——我只捐款。
<blueworm> FrankLv：easybcd应该可以发现boot分区
<jiero> 强制我买我不干。
<gebjgd> mfc vc....
<blueworm> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa4> FrankLv: 用MFC的都是可怜人...除了CString我就没觉得一个好的
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 控制编程?
<FrankLv> KVM 虚拟化我觉得靠谱
<imtxc> debian 不需要单独安装显卡驱动的吧？
<blueworm> MFC 很好啊
<Huahua> imtxc: 当然要
<MeaCulpa4> Windows编程太麻烦了
<Huahua> imtxc: 除非 intel 显卡
<imtxc> Huahua, 呃……
<hceasy> ofan: 没办法了么 ？
<imtxc> Huahua, ubuntu我记得有安装驱动的地方 debian 没找到呢。
<MeaCulpa4> winapi, WTL, MFC ... omg
<Huahua> imtxc: 不像 Ubuntu 直接在受限驱动里选择确定就能装
<gebjgd> 继续电影
<Huahua> imtxc: 因为 debian 就没有
<imtxc> Huahua, 恩 是的
<FrankLv> 刚好CPU支持，不知道KVM是不是就是直接用真实硬件的，不是虚拟出硬件的。KVM好像是底层虚拟化
<Huahua> gebjgd: 欧洲还是日本的
<imtxc> Huahua, 那 我改怎么装呢？
<ofan> hceasy: win我就无能力了
<FrankLv> 这样的话 我装个Linux，要用windows开KVM虚拟机
 * FrankLv 先折腾easybcd先
<Huahua> FrankLv: 都是虚拟的，kvm 模块相当于加速（当然这话不准确
<Huahua> FrankLv: 不如 VBox
<Huahua> FrankLv: 用 grub2 的 win7 版比较好
<hceasy> ofan: 我现在是在WIN 下 但是我急着用FEDORA
<hceasy> ofan: 双系统
<MeaCulpa4> vbox简单好用... kvm...个人用没啥好
<bluek> huahua,我就vbox了一个xp，你知道我用来干什么用？
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4: FrankLv 不过现在 kvm 也有客户机工具了
<bluek> huahua,猜猜看？
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4: 至少显示问题没了，跟 VBox 差不多
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 哦，那不错
<Huahua> bluek: 网银？
<hceasy> ofan: win可以连 fedora 和arch 都连不了 但arch 10.5发行的NET安装镜像里的PPPOE-SETUP可以连接
<Huahua> bluek: 下岛国片？
<bluek> huahua,qvod
<Huahua> bluek: 哦，果然岛国片
<MeaCulpa4> 网银..
<ofan> hceasy: arch我用wpa_supplicant
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • web 飞信————ubuntu 下飞信的终极方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335025 用过 Linux Fetion，也换过 OpenFetion，总是会有各种各样的问题。 现在好了，官方出了 web 飞信，一劳永逸地省去了安装客户端的麻烦，再也不用试验各种客户端。跟搜狗云输入法一样大大方便了 linux 用户。 当然，它不能保存 ...
<bluek> huahua,看来你也不是啥好人
 * MeaCulpa4 从不看岛国片，所以mldonkey够用
<Huahua> bluek: 悠着点啊啊，一个正常人类一生可以 H 的次数是有限的，你一天 7 次的话，很快就
<bluek> huahua,晕，我偶尔看看
<Huahua> bluek:  这个点了还在线的当然都不是好人
<hceasy> ofan: arch下你用什么连pppoe ??
<gebjgd> Huahua, 德国
<MeaCulpa4> 岛国片也能看？？ 几十分钟搞电子设备，最后上去一个冷颤...字母，结束...
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 难道不是越锻炼越强？
<blueworm> 总结得好
 * FrankLv reboot 测试 easybcd
<Huahua> bluek: 哦，除了 gebjgd 是时差党，修电脑
<gebjgd> hceasy, 买个路由
<bluek> huahua,哦哦
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 那不过是类似于加速蜡烛的燃烧
<hceasy> gebjgd: 100RMB 蛋疼
 * MeaCulpa4 腰酸了，上床换ipad继续
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4: 别学撸瑟啊
<imtxc> Huahua, 到官方下载.run 格式的驱动 安然运行安装么。
<MeaCulpa4> Huahua: 难道不是锻炼增进器官反应？
<Huahua> imtxc: 可以
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa4, 打字慢
<hceasy> MeaCulpa4: 炫耀不带这样的
<kenifanying> microcai, 问个小菜的问题，用gpg,设置了密钥的过期时间，在密钥过期后，我是否还可以访问以前加密过的文件？
<MeaCulpa4> gebjgd: 恩，腰酸背痛啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa4: 你咋都成四代了？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa4, 有键盘的路过
<bluek> 不聊了，google一会儿。
<MeaCulpa4> edison0354: 不知道，到处卡着
<imtxc> 晕  忘了显卡的具体型号了
<user8888> 帮忙啊，grub2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, harry
<user8888> 写入失败问题咋解决嘞
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 就昨天的啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 赫敏越来越水了
<alvin_rxg1> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 昨天没看
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<Huahua> alvin_rxg1: gebjgd  正常
<gebjgd> Huahua, ??
<Huahua> user8888: 改了安装位置？
<Huahua> gebjgd: 赫敏
<gebjgd> Huahua, 赫敏越来越水灵了
<user8888> Huahua: 总于有人理我了，orz，全新安装
<gebjgd> Huahua, 应该可以推倒了
<Huahua> gebjgd: 还爆出果照
 * FrankLv easybcd works for me
<Ucarenya> .
<gebjgd> Huahua, 那个是真的吗
<Huahua> FrankLv: 赞，下线去写 mfc 吧
<user8888> Huahua: 在虚拟机和host机器上面都试过，都是这个错误
<Huahua> user8888: 具体些呢
<Huahua> user8888: 奇怪
<Huahua> gebjgd: 姑且认为是真的吧
<user8888> Huahua: 已经用sha1工具检测过，iso文件没有问题
 * FrankLv I install ubuntu server and can't read chinese right now
<Huahua> gebjgd: 谁能去证实
<Huahua> gebjgd: 你飞一趟带点工具过去检测下么
<user8888> Huahua: 就是安装到写入grub2的时候，提示说grub写入失败
<Huahua> user8888: 分区啥的呢
<gebjgd> Huahua, 英国需要另签证的
<user8888> Huahua: 按推荐的分区，一个主分区，和一个swap分区\fs21
<imtxc> .run 格式的 应该怎么运行呢？
<MeaCulpa5> Grub2, xml 麻烦
<Huahua> user8888: 真机可能是主板有反病毒设定
<imtxc> ./*.run？
<user8888> Huahua: 就是新手推荐的那个\fs21
<Huahua> user8888: 虚拟机就奇怪了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 不是 xml 啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 鄙视没有键盘的
<alpha080> 你装显卡驱动？
<Huahua> user8888: 啥 fs21？
<user8888> Huahua: 原先的没有什么问题的，最新的才出现这个问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, XD
<imtxc> alpha080, 恩呢
<MeaCulpa5> Huahua: 是啊，麻烦
 * FrankLv installing gnome
<Huahua> MeaCulpa4 格式差不多的，不是 xml
<MeaCulpa5> gebjgd: ...
<user8888> Huahua: 我原先安装一直没有出现过这个问题过
<imtxc> alpha080, 有必要安装么
<Huahua> user8888: fs21 是啥
<MeaCulpa5> Huahua: 看了就觉得繁
<user8888> Huahua: fs21是我的聊天软件自动加上去的，不知道为什么，我还以为你们是看不到这个符号的
<alpha080> ,apt不能装么？
<user8888> alpha080: 是说我吗？
<Huahua> user8888: 唔，得下了，要不先到论坛或列表发下帖子吧
<alpha080> 不是
<Huahua> 晚安，看欧美片的坏人们，和修电脑的好人们
<user8888> Huahua: 已经google了，网络上面看到同样的问题，没有看到解决办法或者原因
<imtxc> alpha080, .run 格式的文件  是./**.run 么
<user8888> Huahua: 原先用vmware作为虚拟机，现在用vbox虚拟机，难道这个区别导致的？
<MeaCulpa5> Huahua, 晚安
<microcai> kenifanying: 可以
<microcai> kenifanying: 只要你保留了密钥就可以了
<FrankLv> Could any one tell me the software for display chinese under console beside zhcon
<kenifanying> microcai, 谢谢哈，另外，给我介绍一个ipv6可以访问的密钥服务器吧……
<kenifanying> microcai, 不然subkeys.pgp.net跟pgp.mit.edu之类的一个都连不上……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ????
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... ...
<microcai> kenifanying: 不清楚，我访问不了 ipv6
<kenifanying> microcai, 诶……那貌似我要上传公钥的话得通过网页了，谢谢！
<pointer> 诶
<gebjgd> 求赫敏裸照
<gebjgd> 无码版
<tenzu1> 太重口
<gebjgd> tenzu1, XD
<imtxc> 哎呀
<imtxc> 刚才是方块块
<imtxc> 现在是一个很奇怪的图片 就是我的屏幕上面显示过的东西 很乱的再那里显示
<imtxc> 打算装显卡驱动可是 没会进文本模式  ubuntu 我修改了 grub.cfg 就可以了啊。
<imtxc> debian 怎么开机进文本模式呢
<edison0354> imtxc: grub后面添linux single可以进init 3
<edison0354> imtxc: init 1
<edison0354> imtxc: arch直接加数字就能进相应的runlevel，大便不知道
<imtxc> edison0354, 我也改了 /etc/inittab id:2:runlevel改成了 id:3:runlevel
<imtxc> 可是还是不行 ……
<edison0354> imtxc: ……
<edison0354> imtxc: 大便有inittab啊？UB是没的
<imtxc> edison0354, 恩 有的 可是 改了也不行呢
<imtxc> 请问 debian 怎么进文本模式呢 需要安装显卡驱动
<edison0354> imtxc: grub的kernel行直接加linux single，进recovery mode，然后手动init 3呗
<lolicon> imtxc: 停掉 gdm
<imtxc> 不装的话 kdm 那个地方  很恐怖
<imtxc> edison0354, 这个……
<edison0354> imtxc: 你把kdm停了就好了……
<edison0354> imtxc: /etc/init.d/kdm stop？也许是这样，没用过大便，没用过kdm
<imtxc> edison0354, lolicon, 我该怎么停呢  我的意思是 完了之后 我怎么把它开开 或者 我不用kdm 了用gdm3
<imtxc> 因为KDM 那个地方的图片 实在是太吓人。
<edison0354> imtxc: /etc/init.d/kdm start or restart吧
<Ucarenya> .
<MeaCulpa5> 困
<edison0354> MeaCulpa5: 你已经是5世了……
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, ipad好用么
<MeaCulpa5> edison0354: En
<FrankLv> ubuntu server 启动算OK了，有空在来搞KVM虚拟机
<MeaCulpa5> gebjgd: No
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 呵呵
<edison0354> MeaCulpa5: 你应该去买android PAD的
<MeaCulpa5> 最好有个键盘
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 还是android给离
<imtxc> 失败了
<MeaCulpa5> 没钱
<FrankLv> 今天刚发现原来我irssi的有些频道日志不是UTF8的 不解
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 所以我买了htc desire z
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 全键盘。爽啊
<MeaCulpa5> 恩，没钱换手机
<imtxc> 我看 我还是把KDM换GDM3得了
<MeaCulpa5> 老婆的ipad
<alpha080> 还没装好显卡驱动啊
<imtxc> alpha080, why？
<alpha080> 什么？
<alpha080> 刚才掉线了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, 妇人之见。你太听老婆的话了
<imtxc> alpha080, 你说还好没装显卡驱动
<MeaCulpa5> 我听钱的
<alpha080> 难道装好了？
<imtxc> alpha080, 没有
<imtxc> alpha080, 说是已经装了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa5, ipad多少钱
<alpha080> 呃，那个到底是装了没有？
<MeaCulpa5> 忘了
<imtxc> alpha080, 我肯定没有自己手动装过
<imtxc> alpha080, 不打算装了 把 KDM 换成 gdm3 先用着
<alpha080> 那也行的
<imtxc> KDM 的那个马赛克屏幕升级了
<imtxc> alpha080, 成了个花花的图片
<alpha080> 没见过马赛克。。。
<imtxc> alpha080, 现在不是马赛克了 是我屏幕上显示过的所有东西的大杂烩i
<alpha080> 呃，你桌面设成什么了？右键下
<gebjgd> imtxc, 啥卡?
<imtxc> alpha080, 我没设置过
<alpha080> 不会是视图设成文件夹模式了吧
<imtxc> gebjgd, N  9300GS
<gebjgd> imtxc, n卡还能有问题?
<imtxc> gebjgd, 就 KDM 有点小问题
<imtxc> alpha080, 不是啊 我都没改过还
<gebjgd> imtxc, kdm不好看啊
<imtxc> alpha080, 它现在显示的 隐约连我的聊天记录 都在……
<imtxc> gebjgd, 那用？
<alpha080> 搞不明白
<imtxc> alpha080, 恩 很奇怪呢。
<gebjgd> imtxc, gdm lxdm slim xdm挨个试验
<imtxc> gebjgd, 我还是换回gdm吧
<imtxc> gebjgd, 其实 我的意思是 我怎么试呢？
<alpha080> Startx看看
<gebjgd> imtxc, 安装。试验
<imtxc> gebjgd, 呵呵 现在有lxdm 和 gdm3
<alpha080> 也可以 /etc/init.d/xdm start or stop
<imtxc> 怎么把默认的登录窗口由KDM 换成GDM3呢
<alpha080> 忘了，在/etc/default里面找，反正跟X11有关
<alpha080> 困
<euroford> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<imtxc> 啊 救命……
<imtxc> 救命啊救命
<imtxc> 这下完蛋了
<imtxc> 救命啊
<alvin_rxg1> 哦耶，完蛋咯
<gebjgd> 恭喜
<imtxc> 我不小心进了root 用户 设置了一下自动登录……
<imtxc> 结果 进不了系统了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 不是uuu么?重装
 * NoIE 我对ubuntu以外的系统不熟。。。
<imtxc> 开机的时候  笔记本上从来没见过的像个医院那样加号图标的灯在闪
<imtxc> gebjgd: debian
<imtxc> 开不了机了已经……
<gebjgd> imtxc, ä¿®
<imtxc> gebjgd: 第一次遇到这样的情况啊 直接坏了……
 * NoIE 没有提示？
<gebjgd> imtxc, livecd ä¿®
<imtxc> NoIE: 恩 没有
<imtxc> gebjgd: 没有光驱……
 * NoIE 你改了什么？
<imtxc> NoIE: 我就装显卡驱动 未遂 然后 在ROOT用户里面 设置了一下自动登录  然后重启 就坏了
<metbsd> 哪里有fbsd的聊天房间
<imtxc> 笔记本上那样的提示 好像应该是硬件坏了
<imtxc> 硬盘灯跟另一个上面有加号的灯  在闪烁
<imtxc> 我电脑上两块硬盘 这块硬盘上的Ubuntu 还在 能不能修呢
<alvin_rxg> 有加号的灯是啥灯？
<euroford> kernel panic
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 好像就像是求救的灯……
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 从没见过那个灯亮啊。
<alvin_rxg> Scroll Lock?
<imtxc> 我可以用另一块硬盘上面的Ubuntu来修复这个debian么
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 不是不是
<alvin_rxg> 啥机器，这么高级？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 啊 是的
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: ScrLk这个灯
<imtxc> 两个灯在有节奏的闪
<alvin_rxg> 那这几个灯在闪的话，就是 kernel panic 了
<imtxc> 然后就没有然后了
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 强制重启吧
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 那啥 翻译翻译……
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 重启了 还是那样的啊。
<alvin_rxg> 内核挂了
<imtxc> 啊 这么严重……
<imtxc> 那完蛋了 重启还是那样的
<alvin_rxg> 对啊，linux 系统最严重的问题了。我已经大半年没见过了……
<imtxc> 只能重新装？
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 就把和内核相关的重装吧。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 可以修复，但你得知道你之前做了什么
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 可是…… 可是 我根本就进步了 怎么重装 么
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 应该是装显卡驱动未遂导致的
<alvin_rxg> usb, 光盘， 硬盘，安装
<euroford> 可能是商业驱动和内核版本不匹配造成的
<imtxc> euroford: 没有装成功的
<euroford> 部分生效了
<imtxc> 还有 在root用户里面 设置了一下自动登录的用户 应该不会导致这一严重的后果吧
<imtxc> euroford: 有可能……
<euroford> 可以手工修改initrd.gz
<euroford> 如果运气好，看看是不是有上个版本的initrd备份文件
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<imtxc> 我现在 在ubuntu
<euroford> imtxc:你只有一个内核吗？
<imtxc> euroford, 该咋办啊
<imtxc> euroford, 恩  是的 debian只有一个内核
<euroford> 启动的时候，加参数，进VESA
<imtxc> 现在重启进了　ubuntu了
<euroford> 然后，修理initrd
<imtxc> 改那个系统的配置文件 是么
<imtxc> euroford, 这个 太复杂啊
<euroford> debian不熟，应该是在load kernel之前的bootloader中
<imtxc> gebjgd, 你有办法不
<imtxc> ……‘
<gebjgd> imtxc, arch用户
<imtxc> 弟兄门给支个招
<imtxc> gebjgd, ……
<gebjgd> imtxc, live usb
<gebjgd> chroot.搞定
<imtxc> gebjgd, 我用另已块硬盘上的系统启动 跟Live usb 一样吧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 按说是
<imtxc> 可是 这个硬盘上 是  以前用的没有删掉的ubuntu
<imtxc> 我该怎么修复它呢……
<euroford> 学习boot方面的知识才行
<imtxc> euroford, 这么复杂啊
<imtxc> euroford, 那我只能重装了……
<gebjgd> imtxc, 下个debian内核。拷贝过去
<euroford> 你只是想当普通用户，还是系统管理员？
<gebjgd> grub过去
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这个 ……可以？
<euroford> 如果是普通用户，重装最简单了
<euroford> grub命令会吗？
<imtxc> euroford, 啊，最近几天的文档都在里面 重装的话，我只重转内核可以么
<imtxc> euroford, 差不多能猜着会点……
<euroford> 肯定可以的
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你不分/home?
<imtxc> gebjgd, 分了分了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 那你怕什么 /没了都不怕
<imtxc> 我的/home 是分出来的
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这不…… 担心装的软件没了嘛  前两天配置texlive 好不容易好了……
<imtxc> 我再试试……
<euroford> debian有没有进单用户的grub选项？
<euroford> 算了，如果只有一个内核，也是进不了单用户的
<imtxc> euroford,  budong wa
<gebjgd> imtxc, 话说你怎么就能弄坏了你的debian呢
<euroford> 还是备份数据，重装系统比较简单
<gebjgd> imtxc, 很难能搞坏linux
<imtxc> gebjgd, 就是装显卡驱动未遂
<euroford> 这下是爆头了，内核挂了
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这次弄好 再不敢折腾了
<euroford> 正常装驱动，应该不这样的
<gebjgd> nv驱动搞不坏系统的
<imtxc> 我只能 重装了？
<imtxc> 唉 悲剧…… 还得拔了硬盘 装上光驱……
<imtxc> 然后重新装
<euroford> 建议imtxc打开终端看看，自己是怎么死的，不出意外，应该是加载nv模块的时候, kernel panic
<imtxc> euroford, 我啥都打不开啊？ grub 那里过去 就黑了
<euroford> 进入grub 命令行应该可以的
<imtxc> 这样阿 我进去折腾下……
<imtxc> 唉 命苦阿
<Colin-shzsc> 呼……总算是把 archlinux 下面的 grub2 搞到 sda3 分区上面了
<Colin-shzsc> 之前一直只能用 ubuntu 的 grub2，arch 的 tty 总是只显示两行字
<imtxc> 我重装的话，可以不用备份/home 里的内容 事么
<Colin-shzsc> imtxc: 看你 /home 是否单独分区，单独分的话只要做事别太粗鲁就不应该有问题
<imtxc> 那我可以只重装内核 而不动其他的东西么？
<Colin-shzsc> imtxc: 内核我没玩过……
<vic_> fcitx gtk程序 不光标跟随了
<imtxc> gebjgd, http://code.bulix.org/6ql5b7-80038
<vic_> 诡异啊
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这个 是我装显卡驱动失败的日志
<euroford> imtxc: 你进入grub cml了吗？去掉内核的quiet splash参数，应该可以看到内核最后的提示
<edison0354> vic_: 找csslayer……
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你安装闭源驱动之前删除以前的驱动了么
<edison0354> imtxc: The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system
<edison0354> imtxc: 没看到这句话吗……
<imtxc> gebjgd, m没有
<vic_> edison0354: 不在啊  咋找
<gebjgd> imtxc, 所以完蛋了
<edison0354> vic_: 囧
<imtxc> euroford, 没会操作…… 闪的很快 ……
<edison0354> imtxc: The modprobe configuration file to disable Nouveau,          /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf, is already          present.  Please be sure you have rebooted your system since that file          was written.
<gebjgd> imtxc, 新的上。旧的必须下
<edison0354> imtxc: 自动写了那个文件了，reboot再试应该就可以了
<imtxc> 这样 还能有修复的办法不
<imtxc> edison0354, ？
<edison0354> imtxc: 你丫你重启啊先……
<imtxc> edison0354, 重启好多次了
<imtxc> edison0354, 启动不起来了的。
<edison0354> imtxc: 那自己去blacklist那些module去吧……
<imtxc> edison0354, 哇…… 可是 连系统都进不去
<edison0354> imtxc: 别跟我说你init 1都进不去
<gebjgd> imtxc, livecd chroot
<imtxc> edison0354, 开机 就scrlk 那个灯有节奏的闪……
<imtxc> gebjgd, 恩 我在Live 移动硬盘
<edison0354> imtxc: init 1也不行？
<imtxc> edison0354, 我没试啊？ 在 grub里面进？
<edison0354> imtxc: 恩……
<edison0354> imtxc: 刚刚不都跟你说了吗……
<imtxc> 进入grub  点C
<imtxc> 然后呢
<imtxc> 我就不会了 >grub 这里…… 哎
<imtxc> 其实吧  如果有个只重装内核 而不动其他软件的方法 就好了……
<imtxc> 我google 下
<euroford> 应该是可以的
<euroford> 你只是initrd坏了，其实连内核都不用重装
<euroford> 重新生成initrd就应该OK了
<imtxc> euroford, 那……
<imtxc> euroford, 我从别人跟拷贝一个中不？
<euroford> 硬件配置基本相同，内核版本一样就行
<imtxc> euroford, 这样的阿，‘
<imtxc> euroford, 就是替换了 initrd.img-2.6.32-5-686 是不
<gebjgd> imtxc, 拷贝一个就行了
<imtxc> euroford, 就是替换了 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-5-686 是不
<euroford> 如果只有一个，应该就是了
<imtxc> 啊 那我先装虚拟机里面 拷贝一个……
<imtxc> 弟兄们谁用debian 发我一个呗……
<euroford> 虚拟机和实际的机器，硬件配置完全不同啊
<imtxc> 我的 debian 6  2.6.32-5-686
<euroford> 硬件配置也得相同才行
<imtxc> euroford, 那……
<imtxc> euroford, 那怎么办呢 我先换上光驱
<imtxc> 然后重装吧  唉
<imtxc> 再不敢瞎折腾了
<euroford> 这个是普通用户最好的选择
<gebjgd> 内核都是标准内核
<gebjgd> 随便拷贝
<euroford> 那个initrd，可能会有所区别
<imtxc> 弟兄们谁用debian 给我发个那个文件我先试试呗
<euroford> 尤其是显卡驱动，也放到initrd中了
<gebjgd> 删除。重编译下
<euroford> 进入live cd, 重新安装内核如何？
<imtxc> gebjgd, 哇 这个 好像更复杂？
<gebjgd> livecd最简单了
<euroford> 初学还是不要用debian了，可配置的内容太多，一个不留神，就废了
<imtxc> gebjgd, ？ 必须是debian 的Live cd 么
<gebjgd> 按说不用。。。
<imtxc> gebjgd, 没有光驱的话 可以么。
<imtxc> gebjgd, 因为我现在用的是另一个硬盘里面的 ubuntu
<gebjgd> live usb
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这样可以不。
<imtxc> 应该也算Live usb吧
<crane> 都有人么
<imtxc> 啊 有
<imtxc> 内核坏了 正纠结
<imtxc> 想不重装  想不用光驱 修复好
<euroford> debian也有PPA吧，找个nvidia的包，重装一边应该也行
<imtxc> euroford, 我根本用不了那个系统呢
<crane> 啊
<crane> 呵呵
<imtxc> 我还是明天了弄一个Live cd 得了
<euroford> live CD/usb + chroot
<imtxc> chroot 是什么呢？
<imtxc> 我还是今晚好好学学吧
<euroford> 伟大的linux人，都是这么锻炼出来的
<crane> 。。。
<crane> 。。。
<crane> 人呢
<gebjgd> 按说装个内核不至于就挂的
<gebjgd> 错了
<gebjgd> 装个驱动
<euroford> 直接装商业的驱动，不好说，尤其是debian这样的系统
<euroford> 敌视所有的商业软件
<crane>   
<gebjgd> debian是什么的内核？
<crane>  
<gebjgd> 应该够老的
<euroford> 都是那个开源的nv驱动闹的
<euroford> 两个打架，不能同时存在
<gebjgd> debian安装的时候不检测么
<gebjgd> arch开源和闭源驱动都不能同时上的
<gebjgd> 会提示你卸载开源驱动
<euroford> 估计是没把那个开源驱动加到黑名单中
<crane>   
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<euroford> 这个动作一般是有package scripts干的
<gebjgd> 对
<gebjgd> 显然他是自己手动安装的
<gebjgd> arch用户一般都依赖aur
<euroford> 商业驱动的安装说明中都说了，估计是没看明白，就开始练上了
<euroford> arch怎么样？
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> 显然是他没看英文提示
<euroford> 除了包不一样，还有什么区别？
<gebjgd> euroford, 简单方便。滚动升级
<euroford> 能否把ubuntu也改成滚动升级？
<gebjgd> euroford, ubuntu据说一直可以unstable
<euroford> 看来滚动升级还是挺有吸引力的
<gebjgd> euroford, 不清楚，很久不用ubuntu了
<euroford> 除了滚动升级之外，还有什么过人之处？
<crane> 弱弱的问一句，你们知道的中文频道还有哪些
<crane> 没人回答我额~~
<euroford> 老鸟都睡觉去了吧
<crane> 呵呵
<crane> 老鸟 一般晚上不会睡这么早把
<crane> euroford,  是吧
<gebjgd> euroford, wiki健全
<crane> 啥意思？
<gebjgd> euroford, 不需要额外的源了。yaourt + aur都有了
<euroford> 多谢，其实ubuntu的PPA也很多，就是需要用户自己找，很麻烦
<gebjgd> 对阿
<gebjgd> 用了arch就不用了
<gebjgd> 而且是自己机器上编译的
<euroford> 这个也是很有吸引力的
<gebjgd> 用arch方便多了。不用到处找源
<euroford> 这个不喜欢，如果是个慢的机器，还不难受死？
<gebjgd> euroford, 大部分东西都在官方源里，是二进制
<gebjgd> euroford, 我2004年的机器就是arch
<euroford> 自己编译源码方便吗？
<euroford> 需要chroot吗？
<gebjgd> 怎么不方便，有脚本的
<euroford> 还是直接在root中编译？
<gebjgd> 就2种机器的。一个686一个x86_64
<euroford> 依赖关系，脚本都会自动安装？
<gebjgd> euroford, abs
<gebjgd> euroford, 自动解决
<gebjgd> euroford, 省了大事情了，懒人都用arch
<euroford> arch的编译脚本是用什么写的？
<euroford> debian的包，都是makefile的，虽说有时效率高些，但不容易上手。
<gebjgd> euroford, 看wiki去把，什么的都有
<euroford> 多谢
<gebjgd> euroford, 不懂英文，不爱看wiki的就不要用arch了
<alvin_rxg> makepkg 是 fakeroot
<euroford> 这个fakeroot很占硬盘啊，编译完了，全部自动删除？
<euroford> 还是留个最小系统的cache?
<alvin_rxg> euroford: http://code.bulix.org/vfsp1j-80039?raw  <== 不太懂 bash
<euroford> alvin_rxg:多谢，还是bash比较人性一些
<euroford> makefile太精炼了，要是不太明白dh，还真麻烦
<euroford> 这帮人也真不容易，每一个包，都要对应一个build脚本？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 在？
<gebjgd> euroford, 很多人在维护aur
<gebjgd> euroford, 你也可以维护
<euroford> 国内有团队干这个的吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 不需要团队
<gebjgd> euroford, 我就维护了5个包
<euroford> 牛啊
<gebjgd> euroford, 简单极了
<gebjgd> euroford, 会看wiki的人都行
<euroford> arch有没有坛子？在这里谈着个，不太合适吧
<euroford> #archlinux-cn？
<gebjgd> euroford, archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> euroford, 对，这里野性
<gebjgd> euroford, 对，这里也行
<gebjgd> euroford, 这里30%的人都是arch用户
<gebjgd> euroford, 其实这个频道是arch-cn
<euroford> 问个初级问题，arch靠什么盈利？
<euroford> ubuntu虽说免费，但确实是一个商业公司，arch是org？
<euroford> 如果有国内的厂家，想预装arch，需要付费吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 为什么要盈利？
<euroford> 比如说，国内的PC厂家，OEM archlinux，不用交钱？
<gebjgd> euroford, archlinux不是给新手用的
<gebjgd> euroford, 中高级用户
<gebjgd> euroford, 用户量很少
<gebjgd> euroford, oem archlinux的可能性不大
<euroford> 以archlinux为基础，定制一个OEM，应该也是可行的
<fivesheep> yo
<gebjgd> euroford, 有了
<gebjgd> euroford, 2个呢
<euroford> ？？？
<gebjgd> euroford, www.distrowatch.com
<gebjgd> euroford, 自己看
<euroford> 我这里，连8.8.8.8都开始干扰了，麻烦
<gebjgd> euroford, 国内的用户用arch，哭死。网络慢
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 女客户没答谢你？
<euroford> 那还有那么多的用户？
<gebjgd> euroford, 天朝那么多警察，那怎么还有暴动？
<gebjgd> euroford, 一样的道理
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 昨天去挖生蚝..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 今天放假把
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 上班
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 都是污染的水养大的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 今天是西方节日阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://gallery.fivesheep.org/var/albums/Clamming-2011/SDIM0175.jpg?m=1307935863
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 看了就不敢吃了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 生蚝你们怎么吃？
<knownbad> @@~
<^k^>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-14
<emacsyin> 有人在吗？请问gapproxy是不是不能用了？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arschwaner/5825170108/
<iIlL10oO> fcitx 4.0.1 竟然没有五笔呀?
<alpha080> 应该有吧？
<alpha080> 问csslayer去
<iIlL10oO> Package: fcitx-table-wubi (1:4.0.1-3)
<iIlL10oO> 找到了
<MeaCulpa> Windows8...
<iIlL10oO> 11.04 不错,源里的
<iIlL10oO> killall fcitx && fcitx &ok
<iIlL10oO>  reinstall    - 下载并(可能)重新安装一个现在已经安装了的软件包。
<iIlL10oO>  为什么       - 显示需要另一软件包的手动安装的软件包，或者
<iIlL10oO>                 为什么一个或多个软件包需要给定的软件包
<iIlL10oO>  why-not     - 显示导致与给定软件包包冲突的手动安装的包，或者为什么
<iIlL10oO>                  如果安装一个或多个软件包会导致与给定软件包冲突。
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: kk 的超時感覺定得太短了，很多連結都說 timeout
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 定的是12秒
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 那就 17秒 看看
<Kandu> 嗯
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • compiz开机不显示背景图片问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335051 Ubuntu 11.04 最新版 Linux 3D 桌面完全教程，显卡驱动安装方法，compiz特效介绍，常见问题解答。 我按照这个帖子设置到3D效果，但是为什么每次开机的时候都不显示我自己设置到桌面背景以及立方体的顶部和底部？桌面背景全黑，然后顶部 ...
<emacsyin> 有件事请问如何解释？
<emacsyin> 铁通经常有些网站不能访问
<iIlL10oO> kk@kk-vbox:~$ aptitude why fcitx
<iIlL10oO> i   fcitx-table-wubi 依赖 fcitx
<emacsyin`> 有人说是DNS的问题，但是我换成8.8.8.8，仍然不能访问
<emacsyin`> 但是，在电信的网络下，无论用什么DNS都可以访问的
<iIlL10oO> 可能gfw 了?
<iIlL10oO> 或者路由器设置错误
<emacsyin`> iIlL10oO: 在电信网络下可以访问
<emacsyin`> iIlL10oO: 在铁通网络下就不行
<emacsyin`> iIlL10oO: 这种网站有很多
<iIlL10oO> 电信的gfw设备是单独的
<iIlL10oO> 每个шыз的пац设备是单独的
<iIlL10oO> а
<emacsyin`> iIlL10oO: 也就是说，电信针对铁通网络单独做了手脚吗？
<iIlL10oO> 铁通网络有自己的пац
<emacsyin`> iIlL10oO: 你是说，铁通自己做了屏蔽
<iIlL10oO> 猜测
<emacsyin`> 目前的LED电视都支持U盘，但不知道电影要什么格式的才能播放？
<jiero> 中午好，谁能提示我 一叶 维护的那些技巧在 Ubuntu wiki的哪个页面？
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 您老还需要那东西吗？
<lainme> jiero: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<roylez> lainme: mm早
<lainme> roylez: 您也早
<jiero> lainme: 谢谢。
<jiero> ro
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我是Ubuntu斑竹里唯一没作为的
<Cherrot> 刚起床就要求救：安装完VLC和火狐插件后，打开流媒体直接崩溃……
<Cherrot> 是不是要卸载totem?
<roylez> lainme: 一早先发猥琐图 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62f87eb4jw1di5mxs7bwzg.gif
<roylez> jiero: 我也是版主，你有感觉么？
<lainme> 那就不看了……
<roylez> lainme: ...
<roylez> lainme: 偷偷的看，没人知道
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ac29db2jw1di5e08m4e7j.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 不同于我说的无作为
<jiero> roylez: 我是做不到。你是不想做。
<roylez> jiero: 没神马好做的阿，偶尔看见广告删个贴
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 可否将 session 保存到下次开机还可以重新加载会话？谢谢
<roylez> if_else: 没戏
<if_else> roylez: 兄，关机相关的session信息就丢失了对不？
<roylez> 没错
<emacsyin> 请问如何检查我的80端口是否开着的？
<roylez> emacsyin: ss 或者 netstat -ntlp
<if_else> roylez: 兄，那可否自定义 screen -S <session> 时，自动打开某些程序 irssi / vim / mutt 等？谢谢
<jiero> roylez: 我终于知道有 grep 这个命令了
<roylez> jiero: ....
<jiero> roylez: 今天第一次用
<roylez> if_else: screenrc最后写 "screen irssi" 试试
<emacsyin> roylez: 怎么知道铁通是否对我开放了80端口
<roylez> emacsyin: 不知道
<ofan> emacsyin: 浏览器里打开http://localhost
<Kandu> ofan: 這樣不行吧
<emacsyin> ofan: 不能打开
<ofan> emacsyin: nc localhost 80
<emacsyin> ofan: 什么意思？
<emacsyin> ofan: 要怎么才能打开？
<ofan> emacsyin: 命令
<ofan> emacsyin: 你打开干嘛
<emacsyin> localhost [127.0.0.1] 80 (www) : Connection refused
<emacsyin>  
<emacsyin> ofan: 想自己做个网站，提供下载什么的
<ofan> emacsyin: ....
<emacsyin> ofan: 想自己建个HTTP服务器
<ofan> emacsyin: 装nginx或apache
<emacsyin> ofan: 我只要很小的简单功能就够
<emacsyin> ofan: nginx比apache谁复杂？
<ofan> emacsyin: 你只想用http共享文件?
<emacsyin> ofan: 或者提供简单的网页
<jiero> emacsyin: 用Google Site就好了。
<jiero> emacsyin: ofan告诉哦我的
<emacsyin> jiero: 那个没办法梵文了
<emacsyin> jiero: 那个不能访问了阿
<ofan> emacsyin: sudo python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/06/14/cellular_laser.html
<ofan> emacsyin: 然后你那个目录就能通过浏览器访问了
<stifler> hi all
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<ofan> stifler: hi
<tenzu> roylez: 我去买个蓝灯泡挂头上
<roylez> tenzu: 为啥？
<tenzu> roylez: 如果将这种细胞放置于低强度的蓝色光照下，它就会发出更高强度的绿色激光。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<emacsyin> ofan: 我记得网上有个改良的simplehttpserver
<ofan> emacsyin: 支持上传的
<ofan> 默认的不支持
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> http://zuosa.com/MeaCulpa
<emacsyin> ofan: 对，有个支持上传的，在哪里有你知道吗？我记得似乎是个什么bones
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对web2.0没好感
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :O 注意背景图片
<lainme> bones7456的带文件上传的simpleserver脚本流传甚广啊……
<stifler> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 电影券我应该多弄几张的，功夫熊猫，速度与激情，美国队长，这就完了阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....一个人看电影，罪过
<iIlL10oO> unity 不成熟嘛，想找个设置菜单都找不到
<tenzu> roylez: 夹了逼嗨到死呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有个哥们一道。他管饭，我管票钱
<roylez> tenzu: ....????
<tenzu> roylez: 加勒比海盗4
<roylez> tenzu: 没兴趣
<roylez> tenzu: 第二部开始就没意思了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nice
<stifler> -.-
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145684.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 8k装上这东西...
<tenzu> roylez: 第一部我就没怎么投入，一直觉得这片子有点怪，不过前三部都看了
<ofan> emacsyin: 不知道.. google simplehttpserver 上传  应该就有
<roylez> tenzu: 第一部还成
<emacsyin> ofan: 我找到了，不知道bone的默认服务器的目录是哪个？
<ofan> emacsyin: simplehttpserver 是在哪个目录执行,看到的目录就是哪个
<emacsyin> ofan: 明白了，还有个问题，是否能修改端口？默认是8000而不是80
<ofan> emacsyin: 后面跟端口参数
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RAM嘛
<emacsyin> ofan: 带参数就提示这个些错误了  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86532
<stifler> firefox无法启动，libasound.so.2载入错误，何解？
<emacsyin> ofan: 可能是我的80端口没打开吧
<ofan> emacsyin: sudo
<johann> 早上好，各位，
<johann> 怎么样删除多余的内核啊？
<MeaCulpa> rm
<iIlL10oO> 用命令，或用新立德，用装ubuntu-tweak
<wearkey> blacklist nvidiafb这句可以直接去掉吗？我的NVIDIA驱动不工作
<johann> iIlL10oO: 我用的是服务器版本
<iIlL10oO> johann: kk@ub1:~$ type arm
<iIlL10oO> arm 是 `sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-.*\(\!`uname -r|cut -d- -f1-2`\)~i[0-9]' 的别名
<iIlL10oO> aptitude 就是强大
<johann> iIlL10oO: 了解
<johann> 我去试试
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 请问在Ubuntu11.04 中如何安装FlashBuild4.5? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335057 根据网上的教程安装Eclipse 然后下载 Code.Google.Com/项目/FB4Linux可以编译FLEX4.5 可是，在开发中没有设计试图，仅仅之有代码试图。 有没有友人解决此问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 潴潴洳泠泠 — 2011-06-14 10:29
<flay_> 发现用网页上irc还可以  要是有点颜色 能屏蔽那些进进出出的消息就好
<iIlL10oO> 11.04自带的那个聊天工具不错
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * jiero n年不用蓝色调背景图了，这几天就腻了。
<jiero> Rhythmbox: Machina.ogg by Zaydana on Vega Strike Soundtrack (4:30)
 * jiero np
 * jiero /np
<jiero> 呃实验中。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ac29db2jw1di5e08m4e7j.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 你昨天跟小蜜大战三百回合去了？
<palomino|working> 昨天在家睡觉了 , roylez
<palomino|working> 加拿大站看完天都亮了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 恩。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 昨天破马在卧操
<roylez> palomino|working: 错了是卧槽
<palomino|working> .......
<pocoyo> roylez: http://orgmode.org  主席这个能打开不能？
<roylez> pocoyo: 不行
<pocoyo> roylez: 打不开啊？
<roylez> pocoyo: 挂了米国代理都不想
<roylez> pocoyo: 都不行
<jiero> 简单的说那个网站挂了？
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 挂了
 * pocoyo 表示明白
<Evanescence> urxvt要怎么复制粘帖啊？我用鼠标选中一段文字后怎么按键？
<iIlL10oO> 中键
<toupar> Evanescence>  就是iIlL10oO说，点击滚轮
<Evanescence> got it
<Evanescence> 不对啊，我在mutt里中建后，跳到下一个邮件去了
<iGoogle> 。
<iIlL10oO> 热键冲突了
<Evanescence> 我还是手动输入吧
<iIlL10oO> 选中，右键，复制
<ofan> Evanescence: Shift-Ins
<Evanescence> ofan: 这个应该是粘帖的，
<ofan> Evanescence: Ctrl-Ins
<Evanescence> iIlL10oO: 选中后，点击右键就会选中消失
<ofan> Evanescence: 一般选中就复制了
<Evanescence> ofan: 也不行，算了，我已经手动输入过了，
<Evanescence> ofan: 我选中试过了，单击，双击都不行
<Evanescence> ofan: 不会是要在。Xdefaults里设置过的吧？
<ofan> Evanescence: 你是要复制还是粘贴
<Evanescence> ofan: 都要
<ofan> Evanescence: 选中后,在粘贴的地方按中键,或者Shift-Ins
<toupar> Evanescence>选中，直接在要粘贴的窗口按一下滚轮，就是粘贴了
<toupar> Evanescence>只有选中就行了，不需要额外的操作
<Evanescence> toupar: 果然，恩，搞定了，谢谢
<Evanescence> ofan: 也谢谢你们
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • u盘在10.10下可以检测到，但是升级为11.04后检测不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335067 原来用10.10的时候，这个u盘可以正常使用，现在也可以在windows下使用，但是自从升级为11.04后，这个u盘就不能用了。但别的u盘可以用。我想知道是不是11.04简化了一些种类u盘的驱动？如果要把那些驱动找回来， ...
<alpha080> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc1NzA5Njg0.html
<alpha080> 小k?
<alpha080> 抢婚现场，小三是男人！！！！
<Evanescence> alpha080: gay？
<alpha080> 自己看去，真火爆啊
<tenzu> 今天看油库竟然不卡
<iGoogle> tenzu:
<tenzu> iGoogle: ekiga不知道有没有for mac
<iGoogle> win的有
<emacsyin> tenzu: ekiga有什么好处？
<iGoogle> 去官网看
<emacsyin> tenzu: 这个聊天工具一直有，但一直没用哦
<alpha080> 我这边ekiga比skype卡多了
<iGoogle> 用linphone-3通过ekiga帐号视频。 alpha080
<jiero> 不支持。
<alpha080> 下次试试看。
<jiero> ekiga使用的是开放性的SIP哦，大多手机都支持
<iGoogle> ekiga就是一个代理
<jiero> 只要手机上网直接就来了
<tenzu> emacsyin: 可以聆听神音
<iGoogle> 没话筒的，都别安装
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 手机来？
<alpha080> 恩。。。手机没多少流量，用不起
<iGoogle> 手机没试过这。直接打电话
<alpha080> wifi不如直接skype算了
<jiero> alpha080: 很少有手机能用skype
<jiero> alpha080: 但是大多支持sip
<alpha080> android
<iGoogle> sip最重要
<iGoogle> skype去死
<lainme> ……
<alpha080> sip还没重要到那程度呢
<iGoogle> 妹朵
<jiero> lainme: 很多人想找你聊天
<lainme> 最近刚装了skype
<iGoogle> alpha080: 就是说，应该脱离软件。只要好协议
<alpha080> 啊呀，妹子深得我意
<jiero> alpha080: 我用skype大概 6年了
<alpha080> alpha080: 软件还是有差别的
<iGoogle> 有差别。商业软件，就是把事情搞复杂收钱。对不。
<alpha080> 管他商业开源，能用就好
<alpha080> 偶又不是fsf的人
<jiero> alpha080: 都不开源最后的问题就是不能互通+绝对麻烦。
<tenzu> 用扣扣超过10年的撸过
<alpha080> 不一定哦。。。
<lainme> 下次和男友同时测试下skype和ekiga……再决定
<iGoogle> 用oicq的，bs你们用qq的。
<iGoogle> :D
<alpha080> 恩哼。lainme妹子，偶提供一个测试的机会 XD
<iGoogle> lainme: 和我测试吧
<lainme> alpha080: 不和你测试:)
<jyfl987> tenzu: youku现在是上市公司了 盗版内容都清除了 自然不能像以前那样对国外用户访问制造障碍
<iGoogle> 不从，就人肉搜索你。 lainme
<alpha080> 怪蜀黍伤心地去了= =！
 * pocoyo 围观e婶
<jiero> lainme: 和我测试吧~
<jiero> 。。。。
<iIlL10oO> lainme: 和我测试吧
<iIlL10oO> ~
<jiero> 发现ee也是怪叔叔
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好吧，我又out了
<alpha080> 像我这样的怪蜀黍还是比较安全滴~
<jiero> alpha080: 恩。
<alpha080> 嗯嗯，lp在后面查岗
 * jiero 我最危险。
<pocoyo> jiero: alpha080 http://comment.news.163.com/news3_bbs/76D2P03L00014AED/76GGBOH8.html
<alpha080> 早看过了，你这个落伍的家伙
<jiero> pocoyo: 哦。不在意的事情。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<alpha080> 在研究如何DIY机械女仆。
<pocoyo> alpha080: 我这是提醒你 像你刚才这种表现 居然还去求人测试
<alpha080> 恩哼，偶又不是求人
<emacsyin> jiero: 就是说，ekiga能和手机童话吗
<emacsyin> jiero: 可以和手机直接通话吗
<alpha080> 可以的。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 某公司决定要通过一题考试裁掉几名员工，CEO出了一题，成语填空，一丝不（ ）。人事部不得其解，CEO交代答案：凡是填“苟”的，男的留下，女的走人；凡是填“挂”的，女的留下，男的走人。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1di5uco3ocqj.jpg
<pocoyo> roylez: 我挂了
<roylez> pocoyo: 你损失了经验值
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<ofan> .....
<roylez> palomino|working: 这典型吃多了的 http://cnbeta.com/articles/145704.htm
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的软件什么的吗
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<NoIE> 我正在看合金装备1的视频攻略。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<NoIE> Meryl 在阿拉斯加只穿一件小背心，她不冷吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 贼热
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 路由内存512了，不要钱的阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，nb嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 路由器带raid卡
 * MeaCulpa 热死了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 赶紧写遗嘱
<iGoogle> 我们都分点
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我现在有150w负债，分给你好了
<samul> 我问一个发行版：  好像是可以当作点播机，用遥控器控制mplayer之类的
<samul> 可以做机顶盒的
<iGoogle> 你要是欠那么多，没道理还能每天上班啊。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 遥控器的，只要是IrDA的标准的，都有接口。 samul
<MeaCulpa> XBMC?
<samul> iGoogle: 我记得好像以前有个专门的发行版，类似高清机顶盒
<samul> MeaCulpa: 好像就是这个
<samul> MeaCulpa: 3KS
<iGoogle> samul: 那啥box
<iGoogle> xmbc哦。
<samul> iGoogle: XBOX
<iGoogle> py的
<iGoogle> 国内还有好多box的
<iGoogle> 没一个起来了
<samul> iGoogle: 记错了，居然是个软件
<iGoogle> 。你
<samul> 目前XBMC能够播放几乎所有流行的音频和视频格式。它还被设计用于播放网络媒体，支持各种网络媒体协议，这样你可以把你的媒体库放在家庭网络中或直接播放互联网媒体。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1di6cwxx1pvj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1di6e02lccdj.jpg
<iGoogle> samul: 其实xbmc插件很废的。
<iGoogle> 没啥实用的
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/HtxLi.jpg
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 键盘映射错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335073 在ubuntu10.04下，不小心按了休眠的组合键，之后无法唤醒，硬性关机后出现问题，现在xp下也成这样的情况了 问题：FN变成左Ctrl，左Ctrl功能未知，pause break delete insert这几个键映射紊乱，原本需要Fn+Fx的组合键失灵，无线网卡无法打开。 难道硬件性的内 ...
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/ILiXf.jpg
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/ShAkY.gif
<Warm_HUG> 整机跌落好无压力
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/4qkrT.jpg
<ofan> lol... 这些图太搞了
<roylez> ofan: 就你有个反应。其他的人都被麻翻了吗
<samul> 用PS3做家庭影院系统？  http://xbmc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/4.jpg
<samul> 感觉很不错，没事还可以打游戏，上网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 热死了，没心情还你那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我完全没压力
<NoIE> samul: 布线很漂亮。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们那个阴暗不通风的地方，都能种蘑菇
<jyfl987> wtf , gnome-terminal 隔一阵就挂掉
<imtxc> 啊 我回来了
<emacsyin> samul: 我的LED电视如何播放自己需要的网站电影？
<emacsyin> 各位，我的海信电视可以连接到海信提供的一个电影网站，但是，我想看看别的网站电影，行吗
<NoIE> 没用过海信电视。
<imtxc> 不格式化/  还不能重新装系统？
<jiero> roylez: 强人啊。我就是有那种反应的人不过。
<jiero> emacsyin: 是的。
<imtxc> 昨天的系统崩溃让人蛋疼啊。
<jiero> lainme: 除了你的网站之外，其他用dokuwiki的中文站点大多销声匿迹了
<imtxc> 再也不敢装显卡驱动了
<jiero> samul: PS3 没了Linux，我没兴趣了。
<tenzu> roylez: 你中午绝食么？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/news/articles/2005-1231.html
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我那个也是...不过不是全中文
<jyfl987> jiero: 可以有阿
<jiero> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 很多人就简单的的wordpress了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说什么可以有啊。
<jyfl987> jiero: ps3可以有linux
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你的是哪个？
<jyfl987> 么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://ucarenya.com/
<jiero> jyfl987: hacking。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比他那个丑的多...
<jyfl987> jiero: 哪个不要hack
<MeaCulpa> PS3不是还被用来做grid么
<jiero> jyfl987: 以前PS3不用hack
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 去年SONY反悔了
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/158174
<MeaCulpa> Linux本来就是他们的开发平台嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以今年它倒霉了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: SONY...对之美好感
<MeaCulpa> jiero: SONY赚钱靠的是技术壁垒
<jyfl987> jiero: 他是反悔了 不过惹火了美国海军还是陆军 好像又松动了
<MeaCulpa> 游戏不卖钱，直接问厂商收钱，再卖个死贵的debug机器和sdk
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你的真是没什么中文的
<MeaCulpa> 打中文麻烦，我又不懂web
<MeaCulpa> 所以丑的要死
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你用Gentoo哦我还不知道呢。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你怎么知道我用Gentoo...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 网站里tag里Gentoo多。
 * MeaCulpa <== Ubuntu Style Gentoo User
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我用Windows的
<roylez> tenzu: 吃过了
<wujie> 大家好啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还好拉，我是windows类的Linux用户，进了命令行什么正事也不会
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 好
<jiero> wujie: 好孩子
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
<wujie> 在干嘛阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 没松动吧。只要不升级就行。——
<jiero> wujie: 在聊
<wujie> 你们今天升级故障了没
 * MeaCulpa windows开始菜单都被弄到及角旮旯,有时候找个程序找半天
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁叫你不用launchy
<jiero> roylez: 。。。为啥用launchy？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lauchy以前有bug, hang我的系统
<jyfl987> nodejs不错
<roylez> jiero: 全键盘操作阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，2年多没用过了，我去装个试试看
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 咱穷，没鼠标
<MeaCulpa> roylez: launchy要钱啊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 瞎说
<jiero> roylez: KDE？
<roylez> jiero: windows
<MeaCulpa> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/news/articles/2005-1231.html
<lainme> jiero: 还有 MeaCulpa 在用
<jiero> roylez: 哦。不是有好多么。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是不是走错了？你发个链接
<jiero> lainme: 你太远了，他已经自爆了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫不能自己google阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.launchy.net/
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，看到了，是叫我donate
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Donate写的老大，download写的老小...
<lainme> jiero: 还是有那么点。虽然不多。http://www.dokuwiki.org/zh:users
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是惯例阿
<jiero> lainme: 我把那些删的差不多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么现在Qt了？nice
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不关我事，我管他啥，呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Screen version 3.09.10 (FAU) 4-Sep-01
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这么老的也不知道能不能用hardstatus
<MeaCulpa> roylez: status/caption都可以用，但是认很少的string
<MeaCulpa> roylez: launchy自己呼出的快捷键是啥...没看到有设置
<roylez> MeaCulpa: okay，能认就行，我要求简单
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你自己找。我改成 w-space 了
<imtxc> 终于来了 正在纠结需要装KDE 不再
<jyfl987> imtxc: tiling wm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: catalog很少，不好用啊
<imtxc> jyfl987, ？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我系统path比较乱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自己加path阿
<imtxc> jyfl987, 没看明白
<imtxc> KDE 新版是 4.6.3么？
<imtxc> 昨天安装的是4.4.5
<jiero> .info   2.99美元 促销  w问下 .info有没有使用限制？为啥便宜？
<jyfl987> jiero: 我就是info域名 你打包买个5个以上 一个只需要0.99美元
<lainme> .info $0.89
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ingo贱，用起来一样的
<jiero> 哦谢谢大家。
<lainme> jiero: godaddy的.info常年$0.89
 * jiero 先撤，等会儿再买。
<jiero> lainme: 谢啦。
<Gefenbauer> imtxc: 他的意思是推荐平铺式窗口管理器
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<imtxc> Gefenbauer, 这样的啊。我昨天安装了KDE 里面有好多不用的软件，如果我最小安装的话，该怎么装呢？
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 解决fedora 15不能联网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335081 bug存在于9993版的networkmanager，也就是live cd自带的那个版本，多数人安装后不能用PPPOE联网，选项为灰色。 hceasy 写道: 解决方法其实也挺简单，但因为涉及到依赖，所以不推荐 1.去源里把关于networkmanager的几个更新都下载了 http://ftp.sj ...
<Gefenbauer> imtxc: 什么发行版，arch的话只要按照wiki上的最小安装就可以
<imtxc> Gefenbauer, debian
<imtxc> Gefenbauer, debian
<Gefenbauer> imtxc: 那我就不太清楚了……
<iIlL10oO> imtxc: 如果你会玩arch了，你自然就知道要安装哪些kde专用的包了
<imtxc> 啊 我发现xchat 显示英文字母显示半个 我说我咋没看明白 jyfl987  说的那个单词
<imtxc> iIlL10oO, 那可能还早，看来要用KDE 的话，只能完全安装了 可是 我还是怕KDM的那个花屏……
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 你那个也太2了
<imtxc> jyfl987, 恩 以为是显卡的问题 结果装显卡问题导致崩溃
<imtxc> jyfl987, 恩 以为是显卡的问题 结果装显卡驱动导致崩溃
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这跟显卡有什么关系 明显是排版问题
<imtxc> jyfl987, 啊 我以为你说的KDM 花屏的问题呢。
<imtxc> 今天重新装的系统 结果 apt-get upgrade 都出错……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 德国巧克力真是重口
<imtxc> 出了这么个错误…… http://code.bulix.org/yuqw4q-80042
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦？留着给我品尝
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 德国最重口的是香草糖
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没事做了，应该下班
<MeaCulpa> 恩，呵呵
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1di697tk3s4g.gif
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<MeaCulpa> ...草泥马！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/genuine-case-targus-targus-79-per-ipad-truss.html
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有fb上的tiling termingal
<jyfl987> terminal
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<roylez> jyfl987: dvtm?
<tenzu> 草尼马眼神太犀利了啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 我看看去
<jyfl987> roylez: 主席涉猎好广阿 就是这个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ? fb?
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个能跑在fb上吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: framebuffer
<roylez> jyfl987: 有shell就能起的吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: screen
 * rothsdad 大家能上archlinux的官网么?好像不能上了
<jyfl987> roylez: 关键是许多terminal是 基于x的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: screen太2了
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 中午好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 关键是高分辨率fb你确定比X节约开销？
<samul> arch为什么好多人喜欢？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 至少我的nvidia,开高分辨率FB, 还不如X
<samul> 什么魅力啊
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 16位的还好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 开低点就是了
<iIlL10oO> arch 确实不错，软件都是从源代码构建，最原始的
<jyfl987> 不过framebuffer确实原理上效率就不高吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 同等分辨率，X比FB占资源少，折腾少
<samul> iIlL10oO: 和gentoo比呢？
<iIlL10oO> samul: gentoo 跟 arch 差不多吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不是为了省资源 是为了： 1 装逼， 2 避开X
<MeaCulpa> arch选择权到包一级，gentoo到use flag一级仅此而已...
<jyfl987> fb原来超级简单 我比较喜欢
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 帮我试试archlinux.org吧,好像不能上了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: .... :) 上海地铁电视，一水的FB
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 你找arch党去
<metbsd> fb比较x有何优势？
<samul> iIlL10oO: 哦，那我估计还是放弃，我不喜欢看见一屏幕一屏幕的刷
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 装B
<samul> 还有warning什么的
<iIlL10oO> samul: arch 有编译好的2进制包
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 我这里地铁的屏幕上我曾经拍到win32的找到新硬件提示 好搞笑  还有一张蓝屏的 我找给你看看
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 额,我的意思是这个网站能不能打开,帮我看看吧
<samul> 宁可选择看不见
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 很急的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上海地铁十年前就是Redhat+FB
<iIlL10oO> ubuntu-server 最适合我
<iIlL10oO> 什么都配置好了d
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 我这里可以打开 北京网通
 * MeaCulpa Arch最好的地方是....ArchWiki
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为何他们采购这个呢
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 恩,谢啦
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/fp_jF7b3opn   MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，当年集成商搞的吧
<iIlL10oO> 玩ubuntu-server只需要看 --help 和 man
<metbsd> 我看到kernel panic的远远比win蓝屏的多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是为何不用其他嵌入式系统呢 ecos qnx什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个是你？ 呵呵，你这个我在ATM上见过！
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 牛吧！
<jyfl987> win32蓝屏我是很少看到 不过貌似usb经常导致
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你钱怎么办
 * MeaCulpa 见过有人来修ATM, 花了20min开外壳，2秒钟按了reset
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是我的钱，边上一个
<metbsd> arch其他都好，就是X的字体太难看了
 * samul Debian的wiki发展是慢
<metbsd> 而且arch的速度也挺快的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 真2哈 听说现在atm用3g终端了
<jyfl987> 要研究下监听他们的信号
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 上海地铁每一次震动，RH都会reboot
<metbsd> ubuntu的wiki感觉就是不专业
<jyfl987> 我有个朋友 他们公司生产3g终端 就是供应atm
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ubuntu讲究bbs
<samul> 太浅显
<metbsd> opensuse的wiki也很牛，不输arch
<metbsd> 很专业
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 晚上没人的时候，地铁车厢，一水的RH: XXXXXXX.......................................[OK]
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 你在上海？
<MeaCulpa> opensuse 里的配置文件很多注释被dev删了，这种OS,绕着走
 * rothsdad gentoo wiki 很好的, 只是有点老
<toupar> metbsd>感觉现在的wiki都起来了，
<toupar> metbsd>没有那个发行版本的wiki很弱
<MeaCulpa> toupar: gentoo wiki... 曾经data lost, 之后没人信任wiki了
<metbsd> ubuntu的比较乱
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo的wiki hoster不靠谱，没人敢写了
<toupar> MeaCulpa>gentoo的wiki貌似不够新
<MeaCulpa> toupar: 你会往一个一年掉两次数据的wiki里做贡献么...
<toupar> MeaCulpa>这么恐怖？一年掉了两次?
<MeaCulpa> toupar: yeah
<toupar> MeaCulpa>怪不得没怎么更新
<MeaCulpa> toupar: Gentoo讲究doc book写的doc。。。 Gentoo的doc其实很多很全
<MeaCulpa> toupar: 但是那个太不社会化
<MeaCulpa> toupar: 又不是RH这种捞钱的主，合并呢
<MeaCulpa> s/合并/何必
<toupar> MeaCulpa>嗯，大家用wiki都是用的时候才查的
 * MeaCulpa 看到xml就头晕... 用了多年Gentoo都没读通一次手册
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你怎么不刮胡子呢...
<toupar> MeaCulpa>哈哈，我也是，只是看了安装的那部分
<MeaCulpa> toupar: 安装我都不看...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6d67de8btw1di6h0uk4wuj.jpg
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<metbsd> ubuntu就是觉得不够专业，虽然用起来方便
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 据说最猛的，有医生在给孕妇做B超的时候，蓝屏了
<toupar> MeaCulpa>这么牛叉啊，我刚开始用gentoo的时候，团子里说要把安装过程看上3遍，结果我看了那一遍。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: b超照到超人了？
<MeaCulpa> toupar: 团子里...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前看到过一篇文章的，现在找不到了，大致是说做彩色B超的时候蓝屏
<toupar> MeaCulpa>linuxsir.org
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还好啦，如果是做微创手术的时候蓝屏...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要出人命的
 * toupar 眯会去，有点困
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 据说开颅手术20%的病人是被医生杀死的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是留一阵 就刮干净 再留一阵
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 11.04死机好几次！求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335084 thinkpad E520 ，cpu I3 2310M，在BIOS里面禁用了独立显卡 用ubuntu 11.04 共三天，死机N次，具体状况为鼠标可以动，其他完全无反映，ctrl+alt+f6什么的无反映，只能冷重启 好几次是在用libreoffice的时候出现的，还有一次是 用webQQ时出现的 求解.....是 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个，实习医生格蕾里面，非常著名的颅脑外科医生，手里死的人最多...当然，上他的手术台的很多人都已经那个了
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子长不出络腮胡了，唉...那显得多有文化
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/QqLIg.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 塑化剂害得
<palomino|working> 。。。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 重口味 , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...厉害！
<MeaCulpa> 这不是VLAD么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你这什么都赖塑化剂 不如赖美国人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没仔细看，上班看这个太劲爆了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我这几天又是很浓的胡子哦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 好羡慕啊
<MeaCulpa> 大胡子显得有文化
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有什么羡慕的
<MeaCulpa> 因为进食的时候，不会弄到胡子上的人，是有风度的人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你给自己抹多点激素就是了 我估计就是小时候鸡蛋吃多了 小学就长胡子了
<MeaCulpa> 因为进食的时候，不会弄到胡子上的人，是有风度的人, 很多人要是有大胡子，就会打结，食物残渣
<roylez> palomino|working: 游戏与现实  http://i.imgur.com/o3Gsi.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 幼虫和成虫而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 生物学上叫完全变态
<palomino|working> 这个老头的图貌似在很多地方引用过.. , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 侵犯你肖像权了阿
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 卧槽我哪有那么胖 , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/4uQpv.jpg
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working:  身高，体重，三维
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/sbIf0.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 澳大利亚人？
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/A2JJM.jpg
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 澳洲人很粗鲁，澳大利亚旅游局广告里，那小女孩口头禅:"So where the bloody hell are you?"
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个不算粗话阿，呵呵
<jyfl987> roylez: 那个玩不起来
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/ZZsbc.jpg
<roylez> jyfl987: 自己折腾去
<jyfl987> roylez: 妹的
<roylez> jyfl987: screen对我来说已经足够
<jyfl987> 不好不好
<jyfl987> 这个比较妙 跟zhcon不冲突
<roylez> 能起x的地方，为什么还要zhcon
<jyfl987> 是tty下阿 大哥
<roylez> jyfl987: 谁叫你不起x
<jyfl987> roylez: 有起阿 但是想切到tty下强迫自己不用浏览器浪费实践爱女
<jyfl987> 时间
<roylez> ....
<metbsd> 澳洲人本来都是囚犯
<metbsd> 英国囚犯
<metbsd> 素质低一点不奇怪
<roylez> 强迫自己么。大禹治水，堵不如疏。不如一次爽个够
<jyfl987> 对
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 那我会一直爽下去的
<emacsyin> 澳大利亚人都是英国以前的QJ犯呢
<jyfl987> 可能我爽7天 觉得厌倦了 再过来工作2天 就又想爽了
<jyfl987> 白澳跟北美不能比
<roylez> jyfl987: 那就爽他一个月
<vic> irc 的流量大概多少？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你付生活费给我？
<roylez> jyfl987: 。。。
<roylez> 你有余粮的，我知道
<jyfl987> 有个p 最近还借钱了
<iIlL10oO> vic: 1小时30KB
<vic> iIlL10oO: 乱码
<iIlL10oO> 一小时三十KB
<tenzu> roylez: 天雷勾地火
<roylez> tenzu: 是阿，居然没劈到他们的车
<MeaCulpa> 车子是不是金属屏障了
<metbsd> 问下，chrome的扩展安装文件是放在哪里的啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 14:30吧
<MeaCulpa> 早点搞
<roylez> .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: zhcon麻烦么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不麻烦 但是和w3m-img有冲突
<jyfl987> 这就意味着你在zhcon下用w3m浏览网站看不到图
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 我现在的显卡上不去高分辨率fb了
<MeaCulpa> 杂牌7900
<MeaCulpa> 木有bios可刷
<MeaCulpa> nvidia X是最省心的，fb和kms确是最麻烦的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走吧，困死了
<jiero> 帮忙 ： http://pastebin.com/XLRX4zEV
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger
<jiero> firefox 4 之前改成midori就可以上忘了。
<jyfl987> bios许多是forth写的
<jiero> 网。现在不行。
<jyfl987> 想试试自己写bios
<Colin-shzsc> 那个微软拼音（大打整句输入牌的那个）它的语言模型还真是哈工大的，国内的这种就喜欢抱微软大腿……
<Colin-shzsc> 在我看来高校的研究成果就不应该关起门来，我觉得正是关门搞研究才造就了学术不端
<jiero> 帮忙。
<metbsd> 装了chrome，firefox直接卸载
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 高校是国家投钱的 按理说研究成果就应该反馈出来 如果拿国家钱搞研究 出来的成果自己拿 我觉得应该制定法律打击才对
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 手机上的java和电脑上还不一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335091 为什么手机上的java软件就那么漂亮，电脑上的就惨不忍睹，除了eclipse还比较好看以外，大部分java程序都太难看了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011-06-14 14:30
<jiero> 水能帮忙啊。现在上网只能用Midori，其他浏览器统统不行。midori我可没记住密码。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你的网站是？
<xing> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FA9C98D5DDA4DB69
<xing> 有谁遇到过种个
<jyfl987> jiero: http://geek42.info/
<if_else> 各位，两个分支合并时，好像没有将要合并的分支，与目的分支的所有不同全部合并？是这样吗？谢谢
<if_else> 各位，两个分支合并时，好像没有将要合并的分支，与目的分支的所有不同全部合并？是这样吗？谢谢
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。你的网站非常简单呃。
<jyfl987> jiero: 自己手写的
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。。。我说，大多数网站都是手写的~
<jyfl987> jiero: 但不是博主本人手写的
<jyfl987> 过几天改到mongodb去
<jiero> jyfl987:哦。
<jyfl987> 感觉技术博客还是基于mongodb好 随时可以对单个页面增加字段什么的
<jiero> jyfl987: 我问了好久LibreOffice如何添加表格，就是没人帮我，也没人给我指路——我说在文档里没找到，也没人告诉我继续找 :'(
<jyfl987> jiero: 这就是跟社区精神对着干的下场
<jyfl987> jiero: 这里的人显然不到迫不得已不会用office系列工具的
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是在 #liboffice 问的。。。
<emacsyin> 我在U盘上下载了一个DEEPINXP了，我想作U盘安装盘，还需要些什么东西哦？
<jiero> jyfl987: #libreoffice
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥不用Office系列？
<emacsyin> lyx很不错，lyx+xelex
<wearkey> emacsyin:修改菜单跟增加启动项就可以了
<jiero> emacsyin: 你们都能快速记忆那些语法。。。我做不到。
<emacsyin> wearkey: jiero  lyx+xelatex和word差不多的编辑模式
<jyfl987> jiero: 你问问他们 有几个用office工具的 我也就打印的时候用
<wearkey> 基本没动过。。
<metbsd> 我觉得最有用的是office 的excel
<emacsyin> jiero: pdf文件打开后也能打印
<jiero> emacsyin: 没用过lyx 之类的。
<jiero> emacsyin: 我用word也很少。用OOo
<tenzu> M$ excel?
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道呃。习惯用OOo输入。HTML不适合改，很多文档都是ODT传播的。
 * jiero 谁知道网络联通了， firefox chromium却不允许上网的情况怎么解决？
 * jiero firefox4内置扩展搜索都能用。能下载。
<tenzu> jiero: DNS神马的出问题了？
<jiero> tenzu: 学校里阿。
<jiero> tenzu: 讨厌的那IT。
<tenzu> jiero: 开个ssh翻出去，我就这么干的
<jiero> tenzu: Firefox 4以前是可以的——改掉 general.useragent.extra.firefox;
<jiero> tenzu: 现在我可以用midori上网
<jiero> tenzu: 我对SSH这种东西一无所知。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: GFW
<iIlL10oO> google一下
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 。。。不可能是GFW。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 为什么
<Night> I think I'm having a big problem here, I can't type in Chinese, so please tell me you can understand what I'm talking about.
<hceasy> 比较悲剧的一个事情
<Night> I know. =/
<hceasy> 在fedora 下想关闭selinux
<iIlL10oO> Night: 11.04 ?
<hceasy> 结果修改配置文件时改错了选项
<Night> 10.10 I think.
<hceasy> 现在进不了系统 卡在selinux加载那里
<Night> I can't use Unity on 11.04, so I just re-install the 10.10 one.
<hceasy> 想从USB或者其他方式启动把配置改过来 怎么做 ？？？
<hceasy> 想从USB或者其他方式启动把配置改过来 怎么做 ？？？
<hceasy> 想从USB或者其他方式启动把配置改过来 怎么做 ？？？
<iIlL10oO> Night: 显卡不支持？
<Night> *Nods
<iIlL10oO> hceasy: 开机选择修复模式
<metbsd> Night, name what is your problem
<Night> So here's the thing, I can't install winetricks.
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: 没有那个选项
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: 只有一个启动一个 other
<iIlL10oO> hceasy: 不会吧，grub2 吗？
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: 或者grub里怎么写 能进入修复模式 ？
<Night> It kept telling me to rename something.
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: fedora 15 ，最新的，应该是2
<iIlL10oO> hceasy: 最后面加 single
<Night> sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: 再哪个环节加？？？
<metbsd> 为什么不去英文频道呢
<Night> Is there one?
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: selinux是fedora的安全管理什么的  貌似它启动不了就不会往后继续
<metbsd> #ubuntu
<Night> Thanks.
<hceasy> iIlL10oO: 想用USB启动盘启动然后修改 结果被告知不可以
<Night> Thanks for your time, room. And good luck!
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<metbsd> your welcome
<iIlL10oO> hceasy: 加个 single 试试
<Kandu> hceasy: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Zh/HowTo/SELinux_Boot_Params
<^k^> ⇪ title: Zh/HowTo/SELinux Boot Params - FedoraProject
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • 还是喜欢gnome3，秀一个！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335101 就这主题，感觉挺好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nlr — 2011-06-14 15:40
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.20thingsilearned.com/zh-TW/home
<iIlL10oO> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<iIlL10oO> sudo apt-get update
<iIlL10oO> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<iIlL10oO> 安装完成后，需要重启机器。在登录界面 选择Gnome3-shell
<iIlL10oO> 升级了 20 个软件包，新安装了 44 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 121 个软件包未被升级。
<iIlL10oO> 需要下载 70.4 MB/70.5 MB 的软件包。
<iIlL10oO> 解压缩后会消耗掉 139 MB 的额外空间。
<iIlL10oO> 升级了 20 个软件包，新安装了 44 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 121 个软件包未被升级。
<iIlL10oO> 需要下载 70.4 MB/70.5 MB 的软件包。
<iIlL10oO> 解压缩后会消耗掉 139 MB 的额外空间。
<iIlL10oO>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<iIlL10oO>   849 root      20   0  156m  28m 8152 S  1.8  7.3   0:31.91 Xorg
<iIlL10oO>  1249 kk        20   0  286m  47m  24m S  1.3 12.0   0:53.58 compiz
 * jiero 要求喜欢 Armagetron Advanced 的举手。
<metbsd> 什么是armagetron advanced
<jiero> metbsd: 一个我见过的最好玩的游戏。
<jiero> metbsd: 没法说，那种类型的还有gltron吧。还有类似的是贪吃蛇？
<iIlL10oO> jiero: war3好玩
<metbsd> 比较老的集成显卡能玩吗
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 什么？
<jiero> metbsd: 能。
<iIlL10oO> metbsd: 能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错
<MeaCulpa> war3图像技术很落后的，Blizzzard一般会采用2年前的技术，成熟了已经
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为他们还会不断的改。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 改什么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Blizzard从不改不碰图形引擎
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。魔兽世界可是改了很多很多次了
<MeaCulpa> Blizzard只会改游戏设定，种族平衡，折腾一下玩家
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 改过么？不了解，WOW的起点实在太低，本来就是直接拿WAR3的图形做的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不满Zero-K的设定，就自己搞Mod。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: wow的图像基本是落后4年
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还好拉。我从不看图像。
<MeaCulpa> 图像足够落后，玩家群体才大
<MeaCulpa> 这就是人家高明的地方嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是，图像引擎落后，但表现力还是有的——美工多啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 他们大概有世界最高的美工比例吧。
<jiero> Midori竟然挂了。我大概应该升级webkit看看adobe搞的怎么样。
<jiero> 是不是魔兽争霸/星际争霸都不能做mod的？好像都是做和原来游戏不同的游戏/？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美工？ 不知道，没觉得美工多牛，美工多的是日本露大腿游戏
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 除去东亚玩家，WOW也就和其他网游差不太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个不多吧。一两个人就做了？
<centerpoint> 领到毕业证了…！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 魔兽世界一年上百万模型。
<jiero> centerpoint: 恭喜 :-D
<centerpoint> 谢谢
<centerpoint> 在领毕业证之前先领了结婚证
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 日本人变态嘛，喜欢看主角身材，哈哈
<iIlL10oO> 图像引擎越先进，就越占硬件，玩起来越卡。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10够稳定了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335106 我在Fedora 15下玩的很爽，不过突然有点想ubuntu了…… 这玩意现在能使不？好使不？我装虚拟机试试哈～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonychee7000 — 2011-06-14 16:25
<DaBao> 哈哈，用手机登irc成功！
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 图像到不在意呃。我不喜欢暴雪类RTS游戏-都不能边打边跑
<jiero> DaBao: 手机SIP打EE的电脑。
<DaBao> 下线先，再测试几个聊天室~
<Night> ''Package winetricks is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'winetricks' has no installation candidate ''
<Night> ?????????? o.o????????????
<DaBao> 哈哈，以后上厕所撇大时也能聊IRC了└(^o^)┘
<kanoe> DaBao, 厉害厉害，不过这样不利于健康，哈哈
<jiero> DaBao: 能是能，不过不好打字。
<Night> 打不了中文真系麻烦。。
<jiero> Niight
<Night> =/
<jiero> Night: 以后我有了上IRC的Debian手机我就打英文
<DaBao> 刚才我吼的那两句，有看到没？有乱码木有？
<jiero> DaBao: 全乱码的
<Night> Haha
<Night> Wo zhi neng dao ying wen.
<DaBao> 。。。
<jiero> DaBao: 诓你看不出来？
<Night> 中文是用Google翻译的. =/
<jiero> DaBao: 你没看到我回话？
<OT_iux> @@
<jiero> Night: 我以前经常那个打英文
<Night> Lol, I am dying.
<DaBao_01> 自己测试！
<jiero> Night: just because I don't want to install any IME- they all broke!
<Night> Haha, same here!
<OT_iux> @@
<Night> I'm trying to install winetrick
<Night> But it hates me. -_-"
<DaBao> 嘿嘿，效果很好！
<Night> So seems like I've got a translator here, lol.
<OT_iux> winetrick is a script file
<DaBao_01> \(^o^)/
<Night> It sucks, lol.
<OT_iux> you don't need install winetrick
<OT_iux> you need to install wine
<Night> It kept telling me to rename something.
<Night> I need it, OT_iux .
<Night> Wine has the .DLL something missing.
<OT_iux> would you please paste  the entire error message ?
<Night> Umm, sure here it goes, wait please.
<Night> sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.
<DaBao_01> 哈哈，回头发个手机上IRC的教程
<iIlL10oO> 什么手机？
<OT_iux> oh, that is the VC runtime ... it seems that winetrick downloaded the latest version ,but use old SHA checksum to check the exe file.
<DaBao> HTC A9191
<iIlL10oO> windows系统？
<iIlL10oO> 还是android舒服
<DaBao> Android
<PICC> ...
<OT_iux> Night: if you really need VC++ runtime in your wine, you can run the vcredist_x86.exe with wine
<PICC> NOKIA 1100 only...
<iIlL10oO> http://code.google.com/p/android-ruby/ 装这个，就可以跑 ^k^ 这个机器人了
<^k^> ⇪ title: android-ruby - Ruby for Android - Google Project Hosting
<Night> vcredist_x86.exe? wait
<OT_iux> winetrick is just a script which could help people download and install sime windows applications
<DaBao> 安卓系统用起来的感觉不错
<OT_iux> :s/sime/some/g
 * jiero 没用过Android/Windows 7/Windows Mobile/IPhone/Ipad/Itouch/iPod的飘过。
<DaBao> 目前就是不知道如何用这个手机来量血压
<Night> vcredist_x86.exe crashed.
<Night> Lol, DaBao
<Night> Wine's such a pain in the ass.
<DaBao> 推荐大家买手机时都换成安卓系统的
<Night> DaBao: Is that good?
<iIlL10oO> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<OT_iux> Night: my personal suggestion is you might need to find the VC++ runtime installer in Microsoft official website... download it, make it chmod +x , then run it with wine application loader
<DaBao> Night:  嗯，很好用
<Night> Cool, I sure will give it a shot next time. @ DaBao
<DaBao> ‘(^_~)-☆
<jiero> DaBao: 我只买Maemo/meego的，等不到新的我就买旧的
<OT_iux> Night: I prefer native Linux application than wine some Windows apps
<Night> I think I'm having a problem visiting the official webiste of Microsoft
<jiero> DaBao: 周六交货，比国内价格贵很多的说。
<metbsd> just use windows
<iIlL10oO> additional ruby scripts and shared libraries in /sdcard/ruby.
<iIlL10oO> and, native ruby command
<DaBao> 贵很多。。。。
<Night> OT_iux: I need to run some program, it's really complicated.
<OT_iux> DaBao: I'm using Android 1.5 ... TvT ... Old cellphone
<DaBao> 我的是2.2
<metbsd> why do things the hard way
<iIlL10oO> Now support cupcake (Android 1.5)
<jiero> DaBao: 国内只要￥1000就能买到世界上最好的手机Nokia N900
<iIlL10oO> irbapp.apk includes libruby.so
<Night> I gotta bounce, be back in a while.
<DaBao> 想刷2.3，又怕刷了没杜比音效了
<DaBao> jiero:  ￥1000？！！
<metbsd> getting wine to work is as same as cygwin
<metbsd> how good can it be..
<OT_iux> =。=
<DaBao> 哎，工作、工作，又要批文件了。。。
<OT_iux> World of Warcraft can be launched in Wine without issues...
<iIlL10oO> http://item.tmall.com/item.htm?id=9418070984&prc=1&source=dou&cm_cat=1512
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<OT_iux> but my Auto CAD can't
<maplebeats> 魔兽世界我喜欢
<OT_iux> =w=
<palomino|working> english ot
<jiero> maplebeats: 我每晚过
 * OT_iux 蹭騳
<fighterlyt> come on!
<jiero> maplebeats: 没玩过。
<fighterlyt> what's up?
<metbsd> world of warcraft can suck my left nut
<OT_iux> Night: if Wine failed, try VMware ...
<iIlL10oO> 950元  【电器城嘉年华】限时折扣 中兴 V880 安卓2.2 智能手机 包邮
<maplebeats> 我在想MAC版魔兽是用什么渲染的
<maplebeats> opengl？
<fighterlyt> 给个链接
<iIlL10oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8938754906&cm_cat=1512
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 那种东西怎么比得上N900呃。
<PICC> jiero: N900可以装debian?
<jiero> PICC: 当然。
<PICC> jiero: NICE!
<maplebeats> N900这么便宜了？
<iIlL10oO> N900 多少钱？
<metbsd> 900
<jiero> maplebeats: 2手的
<jiero> 一手的还是￥3500
<iIlL10oO> N900 能刷 Android ?
<PICC> -.-
<PICC> 死贵
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 双启动
<jiero> PICC: 我就买2手的了，Evan***那家伙也是买了2手的1200.
<fighterlyt> S7不错
<PICC> jiero: 我还死抱着NOKIA 1100不撒手...
<iIlL10oO> jiero: N900 也就 256rom + 256ram
<maplebeats> 我手机64RAM。。。
<Night> I am back.
<alpha080> me too
<Night> Welcome back then.
<DaBao> 我见过Android版的星际，魔兽暂时还木有见过
<maplebeats> 现在还有多少人用windows mobile
<iIlL10oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10461388615&cm_cat=50019321
<alpha080> 千万以上吧
<uni00> 有人用smuxi么？
<iIlL10oO> MAX2G 安卓2.2+WM6.5双系统+WIFI+GPS MAX4G智能手机
<Night> No ad's, iIlL10oO
<Night> Lol
<Night> Hey OT_iux , still there?
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 256RAM 32GB ROM好不。。。
<DaBao> 发现用过 Linux，再来用 Android，还真是容易上手
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 256ram + 256rom , 32G是外置的，不算
<Night> Linux's being a pain in the ass to me. @ DaBao
<Night> Lol
<DaBao> 能不能不用英文啊
<maplebeats> 同上
<DaBao> 我來繁體
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 我错了。
<Night> I really am sorry. @ DaBao  =/
<Night> Wo da bu liao zhong wen.
<Night> -_-
<alvin_rxg> http://www.xiami.com/song/371910
<maplebeats> ＝，＝
<Night> If you're fine with pinyin then I'm cool with that too, lol.
<DaBao> 嘿嘿
<iIlL10oO> 双核处理器实测可以1G Mhz CPU！内存为512M ROM+256M RAM！ http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9603893320&cm_cat=50019321&pm2=4
<wzssyqa> iIlL10oO: 神马？1G Mhz？
<iIlL10oO> wzssyqa: 可能是二手的
<alvin_rxg> 1^9 MHz
<maplebeats> 还双卡双待。。。
<DaBao> 我的徒弟現在是十分想買HTC G14
<iIlL10oO> 不过价格差不多
<wzssyqa> iIlL10oO: 现在的处理器不才nGHz吗？
<maplebeats> 都G14了？
<alvin_rxg> 1E9 MHz
<iIlL10oO> wzssyqa: ARM发展是比较快
<flay> G14？
<maplebeats> HZ不能表名什么的吧
<DaBao> maplebeats:  嗯，這兩天HTC和三星幹上了
<wzssyqa> iIlL10oO: 那也不能瞬间1000倍吧，，，
<DaBao> 都在狂推新品
<iIlL10oO> wzssyqa: 4年前的手机， T2222已经 500Mhz了 1100元
<iIlL10oO> g T2222 |
<maplebeats> 我手机都有400mhz
<tenzu> 按猪真是泛滥了
<maplebeats> nokia 2了
<flay> 分辨率640x960 和iPbone4一样
<flay> iPhone
<alvin_rxg> 大脑肥胖症， orz......
<maplebeats> htc的安猪做得不错
<iIlL10oO> 没这么便宜，可能是假的
<maplebeats> 有人知道倚天这个牌子吗？
<cfy> jyfl987: 在不?求现在能看的科幻电影
<maplebeats> 建党伟业
<cfy> 请不要把这种电影和科幻电影相比...
<iIlL10oO> http://list.taobao.com/market/3c.htm?cat=50019321&sort=coefp&qpbcatidp=50012081%2C1512&viewIndex=7&yp4p_page=0&commend=all&rewritequery=%CB%AB%CF%B5%CD%B3+%CA%D6%BB%FA&atype=b&style=grid&q=%CB%AB%CF%B5%CD%B3++%CA%D6%BB%FA&ppath=20573:3227476&isnew=&filter=reserve_price%5B0%2C980%5D
<OT_iux> 那部是幻想片……
<DaBao> 咱的DHD是960×800，4.3寸屏
<uni00> cfy: 科幻电影怎么了？
<DaBao> 熊貓2不錯
<maplebeats> 《源代码》【美国最新科幻、穿越片】
<DaBao> 上周末才看的
<cfy> DaBao: +1
<OT_iux> cfy:  有关时间旅行的常见问题
<maplebeats> 【《谍影重重：伯恩的身份》中文字幕】【720】
<cfy> OT_iux: 看过了
<maplebeats> 《权利游戏》S01E09 字幕
<cfy> uni00: 没啥
<maplebeats> 8MB／S的速度就是安逸。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 同意  建党伟业就是科幻片
<cfy> maplebeats: 哪里能看 源代码?
<cfy> jyfl987: 有木有....
<cfy> 这种也算科幻?!!!
<cfy> 请不要侮辱科幻
<maplebeats> 我在内网上下的。。。
<DaBao> 淡定，一部電影而已
<jyfl987> cfy: 靠 那就算奇幻吧  反正不是纪录片 是幻想类的
<maplebeats> 那是灾难片好不
<DaBao> 哈哈，笑死我了
<jyfl987> 希望建党伟业改版的时候考虑把伟人改为超人 每个人加点大招 必杀技什么的 这样能吸引更多的适龄儿童
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯,灾难片..
<maplebeats> 2011最好的灾难片。。。
<DaBao> 而且得是邊殺大招
<DaBao> 連
<iIlL10oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9804088440&cm_cat=50019321
<maplebeats> 靠。。。每次登陆淘宝都有登陆短信保护
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<iIlL10oO> maplebeats: 哪有短信保护
<lainme> jyfl987: 铁拳无敌孙中山那样？
<maplebeats> 淘宝
<jyfl987> lainme: 差不多吧 抗日奇侠 不是也有什么鹰爪功什么的么
<maplebeats> 我每次登陆都要输入短信验证码。。好恶心
<iIlL10oO> 我还是喜欢android 单系统
<maplebeats> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6803260466
<iIlL10oO> maplebeats: 应该可以设置成不用短信的
<maplebeats> 我买了件这个
<DaBao> 還有事，先走，88
<jyfl987> cfy: 功夫能猫2 已经出来了 去看看呗
<jyfl987> cfy: 对了 今年有 钢铁苍穹 我感觉设定比较不错
<uni00_> cfy: 哪能下到？
<jiero> 功夫熊猫2 影院可以看到
<jyfl987> 现在科幻电影基本没看头  总是不如小说好
<ramazan> 我喜欢BT
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班
<cfy> jyfl987: 昨天刚刚看过....
<cfy> jyfl987:  哦?还没出是吧
<cfy> uni00_: 你说哪部?
<Bee> Paul死了?
<uni00_> cfy: 熊猫1
<jyfl987> cfy: 应该是9月份出来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: bb, 我吃食堂
<uni00_> cfy: 恩，不是的，是2
<cfy> uni00_: youku貌似就能看1
<cfy> uni00_:  2我是看的枪版 快播...
<uni00_> cfy: 宁愿等也不愿看抢版
 * jiero 觉得小说不如游戏好——别人的东西，试图去理解永远没个头
<cfy> uni00_: 我觉得没有1精彩
<cfy> jiero: 那你说哪个游戏好玩?
<uni00_> cfy: 看高清的就感觉不一样了
<jiero> cfy: 很多很多游戏好玩
<jiero> cfy: 我在和你游戏~
<cfy> uni00_: 嗯....
<cfy> jiero: .......................................
<jiero> cfy: 写网页这个游戏好玩/编程序好玩，
<jiero> cfy: 谁知道你的游戏是什么
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 张道炜
<uni00_> 有谁能下到关云长么？
 * jiero 现在终于脱离束缚可以只下flac+ogg了~
<maplebeats> 为什么我在firefox下回复wp的博客时，用gmail不能回复！！！
<jiero> 禁止gmail
<maplebeats> 啊
<maplebeats> 什么时候更新成这样子的
<uni00_> maplebeats: gmail被墙了
<jiero> 自定义的。
<maplebeats> 我没有定义过啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。网站定义的。
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<Night> Unfortunately I'm back -_-
<maplebeats> 但是那网站是我的＝，＝
<maplebeats> 我只用firefox出现这情况
<Night> Anyone knows where to download vbrunxxx.exe??
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<maplebeats> 本来以为只有一个会这样子。。。没想到我的也是这样子
<jiero> 算我没说
<maplebeats> 。。。。难道这是脸的问题？郁闷
<Night> I'll take that as a no.
<Night> -_-
<maplebeats> 以前我也遇见过firefox无法上传图片的问题。。。。好多小问题啊
<Bee> -.-
<uni00_> firefox去百度知道回答问题，cpu满载
<Night> Wow 满载\
<uni00_> Night: 你试试就知道了
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍪ 
<wujie> 机器人好啊
<wujie> 有人么
<maplebeats> 有我
<^k^> wujie, ....  ㍪ 
<wujie> 你是``````人类？
<maplebeats> 擦
<maplebeats> 炸尸
<wujie> 是……人类么？？
<maplebeats> ....强力机器人。。。走了
<wujie> 哦
<jiero> wujie: 你来就是说大家好的。
<wujie> 你也是……人类了？
<user8888> 有用vim的没？
<user8888> vim的补全插件，哪个比较好？
<user8888> 原先我一直用OmniCppComplete，发现一般，听说clang complete不错，有用过的没？
<Bee> user8888: CTAG?
<user8888> omnicppcomplete需要ctag
<wujie> 人们好啊
<user8888> 有时候补全有些问题，因为不是实时的语法分析
<wujie> 今天火狐5推送到ubuntu了
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<lubcat> ff6.0 路过
<Bee> lubcat: ...
<wujie> 路过
<Bee> 落伍了，还在ff4
<wujie> 我想装KDE4.6.4
<lubcat> 6.0a1....lol
<Bee> wujie: 我在用4.4.5
<Bee> 有什么新特性
<Tommy__> 现在有谁空着
<Tommy__> 有点问题问下
<Tommy__> 有人在不
<lizhi> 有呀
<Tommy__> 你用的是ubuntu么？
<lizhi> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjczNzc2Mjc2.html
<lizhi> 是呀
<lizhi> 11.04
<Tommy__> 嗯，不是问你版本问题
<lizhi> 有什吗问题吗
<Tommy__> 问下，系统－系统管理－用户和组
<Tommy__> 用户和组  这个管理软件 英文名是什么？
<myke2> Tommy__: 你装了么? 装了的话开了之后ps -ef下
<lizhi> 你把环境设置成英文环境就知道了
<Tommy__> 我没装
<Tommy__> 我这里没有
<Tommy__> 我装的是10.04
<myke2> Tommy__: 然后dpkg -S就可以了
<Tommy__> ps -ef
<Tommy__> dpkg -S
<Tommy__> 解说一下两句意思
<myke2> man ps
<myke2> man dpkg
<lizhi> 不知道
<lizhi> google
<Tommy__> 我这里没有   用户和组这一项
<Tommy__> 输入那个就能装？？
<lizhi> 不是装软件的命令吧
<myke2> 不是
<Night> English  -------> Users and groups
<Tommy__> thank you, Night!
<Night> No problem. =)
<Night> I hope I helped though.
<Tommy__> 但我想安装这个，
<Tommy__> 找不到这个软件包
<Night> Install what?
<Night> The ''users and groups''?
<Tommy__> yes
<Night> I don't think you can install it though.
<maplebeats> oh,no
<myke2> Night: 查下文件名
<Tommy__> why?
<maplebeats> Ｉ　come back
<Night> Welcome back maplebeats .
<Night> What kind of file, myke2 ?
<snoop_fy> Tommy__: 你可以装好了之后来告诉他原因，或者你等下继续来问，告诉我们原因:)
<myke2> Night: 你看下主菜单里面 Users and groups 的启动命令
<Night> OKay.
<Tommy__> 我装的是backtrack5
<Tommy__> 想配成桌面系统来用下
<Night> I feel stupid to ask but I don't see no 启动命令.
<myke2> gnome-system-tool?
<Night> Oh, that
<Tommy__> 用户和组   这个选项怎么装
<Tommy__> 我的没有，说命令
<Night> Gnome - control center scroll down you can see ''system'' and you can see ''users and groups'' in the system part.
<myke2> Night: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/gnome-system-tools
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package gnome-system-tools in squeeze
<lizhi> 直接在软件中心不能装吗
<Tommy__> 这个是属于哪个源里的？
<Tommy__> 那里没有，难道是我没有加入软件源？
<Tommy__> 我用的是backtrack5的软件源
<myke2> Tommy__: 官方源, 你直接aptitude install gnome-system-tools
<lizhi> 你才安装的系统？
<Tommy__> 装好有一时了，
<Tommy__> 其他差不多搞完了
<Night> Isn't the system including that ''users and groups'' stuff?
<lizhi> 我的安装的时候默认就有这个
<Tommy__> gnome-system-tools 我在新德立里看到了
<lizhi> 不过没有用过
<Tommy__> 你装的是纯UBUNTU
<Night> Are you guys using the latest version?
<Tommy__> what?
<myke2> Tommy__: 在synaptic安装也可以
<Night> Ubuntu 11.04? @ Tommy__
<Tommy__> synaptic 是啥
<Tommy__> no  10.04
<Night> That
<Night> Is
<Night> Weird
<Night> o.o
<Tommy__> 0.0
<maplebeats> @.@
<Tommy__> 我在安装gnome-system-tool
<wujie> :-S
<myke2> Tommy__: 阿, aptitude install gnome-system-tools 最省事
<Night> O man, I'm so good at confusing people.
<myke2> Tommy__: 装好relogin下就ok了
<Tommy__> ok,我先重新上一下，等我一下，马来回来
<wujie> O:-)
<Night> Back to my problem anyone has any ideas where to download vbrunxxx.exe??
<Night> Good luck tommy
<gebjgd> 考
<Night> ?
<gebjgd> 又变英语频道了
<Night> I'm sorry.
<gebjgd> 装输入法去
<wujie> what？
<Night> It fails.
<Night> Like it always does.
<gebjgd> you sucks
<Night> Actually, that's ''you suck.''*
<wujie> 你个麻瓜
<maplebeats> 麻瓜。。。
<Night> Hahah
<myke2> gebjgd: 赶快建议换发行版
<Night> What's that? @ myke2
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<wujie> ubuntu or ylmf os
<Night> Oh come on, I'm just a newbie.
<maplebeats> arch吧
<Night> o.o
<wujie> 麻瓜男
<wujie> 谁成功编译了3.0内核的？
<zss> nautilus3 真是太难用了,没有自定义命令打开文件是最头痛的
<Night> I'm a girl, if you were referring to me.
<maplebeats> referring什么意思
<Night> Umm, wait
<Night> 指
<MeaCulpa> .
<maplebeats> 我看见中文了
<Night> Google translate
<MeaCulpa> Child: Mom, what do you mean by 'WTF'
<Night> If you want to try.
<Night> Lol, MeaCulpa .
<MeaCulpa> Mother: Er..... Wow That's Fantastic
<Night> Roflmao
<Bee_living> It's means xxx
<MeaCulpa> WTF1
<Night> Bee_living: Kids don't know what 'xxx' is.
<Night> The best they could get is 'kissing''
<maplebeats> ＸＸＸ　means oooxxx?
<Night> xoxoxox I think
<Bee> Night: You were right,show then KISS..
<Night> Lol, I'm cool with it as long as it's not a french kiss.
<MeaCulpa> Night: No they do, http://ye.99.com.cn/etbw/2011/0413/105771.html
<MeaCulpa> Child: Mom, what do you mean by 'KISS'
<Night> Oh my god
<Bee> French kiss...discust
 * Night pukes
<maplebeats> my god
<Bee> ...
<Night> Welcome back Tommy__
<MeaCulpa> Mother: er.... Keep it Simple n' Stupid
<Night> How does it go?
<Tommy__> 回来了
<Night> Lol, geez you're good, MeaCulpa .
<Tommy__> 我装好了，看到用户和组了
<Tommy__> 但是加载时好慢
<Night> Congrats
<Tommy__> 不如以前的11.10快
<Night> O
<Night> 11.10?
<Tommy__> 现在还有个问题是：我的一启动声音选项时会出现：等待系统响应
<gebjgd> myke2, 没功夫。午休时间
<gebjgd> myke2, 你推荐吧
<Tommy__> 午休？
<gebjgd> myke2, ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu啥的
<Tommy__> 这是啥时间？
<gebjgd> Tommy__, 非天朝时间
<Tommy__> 明白
<Tommy__> 你在哪里？
<Night> Aha.
<MeaCulpa> Tommy__: 前面的教育材料看了就知道什么时间了
<Bee> mint debian?
<Tommy__> 哪里？
<Bee> http://ye.99.com.cn/etbw/2011/0413/105771.html
<Tommy__> 没瞅到哪里有啥教材
<Bee> see?
<gebjgd> Tommy__, 你猜
<maplebeats> 德国儿童教育
<Night> Europ? @ gebjgd
<Tommy__> ha ha
<Night> Lol
<Bee> sex education
<Tommy__> 玩小孩子游戏啊，还猜，我来看看
<Tommy__> 这个看过的
<Bee> sign
 * gebjgd 扣鼻屎中
<maplebeats> 几岁的时候看的啊
 * gebjgd 弹到 Tommy__ 脸上
 * MeaCulpa yew
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Night> Eww
 * Bee 看见gebjgd做恶...
<Tommy__> 好恶心哦，再扔给你
<Night> Ewwww
<ofan> yewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....
<Bee> YEW
<Tommy__> 嘿，，，
 * MeaCulpa 上下班时间果然出妖孽
<Bee> hahaha
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 。
<wujie> 人类啊
<Bee> 法师何在！
<Tommy__> 稍等，我的声音问题还没解决来着
 * MeaCulpa 把给老婆准备的零食吃光了...
<wujie> 以待
<alstein> 好热啊...TNND节能减排
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 减肥把
<Tommy__> 我用声时选项会弹出：等待响应
 * Night sits and gets herself some popcorns
 * Bee 做看MeaCulpa跪搓板
<wujie> 搞笑
<Night> Soz, I can't help, Tommy__ .
<Tommy__> 这样好悲啊，一定有人知道，
 * MeaCulpa Chewing crablets
<Bee> Just reinstall your operating system...
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Bee> 诈尸啦
<Tommy__> 在等待声音系统响应
<Bee> Tommy__: alsa?
<Tommy__> 啥？
<MeaCulpa> KISS: http://www.wolf-howl.com/wp-content/uploads/kiss.jpg
<Bee> 啥系统？
<wujie> ylmf os？？
<Tommy__> ubuntu10.4
<Tommy__> 04
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 11.04
<Bee> pulse
<Tommy__> 果断的从11.10退回来的
<Tommy__> pulse?
<wujie> 发现Empathy 聊IRC不错啊
<Bee> 10.04就是用的pulse吧
<Bee> wujie: 挺华丽
<wujie> 呵呵，11.04不错啊
<Night> Nah, it sucks wujie
<Night> I mean empathy
<Tommy__> 具体来说用的backtrac5
 * Bee Lestening Brother Louie.mp3
<wujie> Night，你是哪里的/
<Night> Me?
 * Night looks around
<wujie> yes
<Bee> -.-
<Night> Mainland
<wujie> you
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<Bee> Earth?
<Night> I suppose so.
<Bee> Venus?
<Night> Mars
<wujie> 他是土星的？
<Bee> haha
<maplebeats> 反正不在地球上
<wujie> 是额
<Night> Oh great.
<Bee> 异次元？
<Night> Not a big fan of anime, lol.
<wujie> 他在冥界
<Night> Wherever that is.
<wujie> 冥界也用ubuntu了
<Bee> 冥界用FreeBSD
<MeaCulpa> ...
<maplebeats> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=335123&p=2372953#p2372953　
<Night> Err
<maplebeats> 板主上吧
<wujie> 是额，不过冥王用MAC OS了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MeaCulpa> Japs' Anime is just sex n' violent coated with sugar
<Night> Awww sugar.
<wujie> 用win在冥界是打杂的
<Night> Great I have no windows.
<Night> Oooh, the boss' gone
<Bee> .
<Night> OOps
<Night> The boss has came.
<Night> Oh mate.
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
 * Night hides her face in her hands -.-
<wujie> 有木有发现ubuntu变快了
<Night> There he goes.
<Night> Nay @ wujie
<emacsyin> 无线网卡在linux下非常稳定，在windows下，总是经常短线。无线路由器放在自己家里信号是极强的
<wujie> 你的JJ
<Night> I don't have one. @ wujie
<Night> Then get rid of windows. @ emacsyin
<OMG> sign
<Night> sigh?
<OMG> NO..\
<wujie> 不知道为什么RC版的内核总是编译失败，而稳定版的总是编译成功
<myke2> 怎么能give up windows呢
<wsk170> emacsyin: android 的wifi 出了名的不好
<wujie> 我用华为ide
<OMG> myke2: 把所有片考到LINUX下即可
<wujie> 直接把手机当猫玩
<maplebeats> 这个不错
<Night> I dunno, by the time I was installing Ubuntu, I click the ''erase and bla bla bla'' one
<OMG> ....
<wujie> Night，你个鸡巴
<emacsyin> wsk170: 不是，是windows下WIFI总是掉线
<Night> Geez, what did I do?
<wujie> 用华为手机把
<wujie> 做wifi热点
<maplebeats> 求中文
<wujie> Night，是老土
<Night> Pinyin'?
<Night> Eh?
<ofan> Night: 女?
 * Night nods
<maplebeats> nods是什么
<wujie> Night是我MM
<OMG> noodles?
<Night> Wait..
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<wujie> MM‘
<OMG> Girl?
<ofan> Night: major?
<Night> 點頭
<wujie> yes
<OMG> good....
<maplebeats> 关系复杂了
<Night> I don't really have a major. @ ofan
<wzssyqa> 又有mm出没？
<wujie> 我每天都摸她的
<ofan> Night: What do you do ?
<tenzu> 听到mm我就来了
<OMG> -.-
<maplebeats> ：摸“？
<OMG> 果然一群...
<alstein> 什么情况
<maplebeats> 疼猪。。
<wujie> 我每天都摸Night的
<Night> Go to hell
<maplebeats> 一群那个啥
<OMG> wolf
<wujie> 猪
<ofan> Night: Are you a foreigner?
<OMG> ....
<Night> Nay
<OMG> Japan?
<wujie> MM
 * Night is never a foreigner to herself
<maplebeats> ï¼­ï¼­
<tenzu> maplebeats: yo~
<wujie> big MM
<Night> Nope @ OMG
<OMG> hurge MM
<maplebeats> how hurge
<OMG> -.-
<OMG> is that wrong?
 * tenzu hilight herself
<Night> Yayy, go to tenzu
<Night> Leave me alone, lol.
<wujie> Night ，let`s go to ML
<ofan> Night: are u a high school student?
 * OMG 目送...
<wujie> ML
<Night> Nah thanks. @ wujie
<Night> Yea @ ofan
<Night> Whatever ML is.
<maplebeats> 目送
<wujie> make love ，go go go
<Masaka> ...
<ofan> Night: 萝莉
<Night> ..
<Masaka> 噢勒噢勒噢勒
<maplebeats> 一个ＭＭ炸出一群那个啥也
<Night> It doesn't sound good..
<Masaka> ..
<wujie> MM
<wujie> :-P
<wujie> :-*
<Night> DIrty chicks.
<Night> -_-
<wujie> 我也是MM
<Masaka> 不要OT了，mina
<maplebeats> 受
<wujie> 一群臭男人
<Masaka> ...
 * Night looks at wujie 
<maplebeats> 压力好大
<ofan> Night: you mean prostitues?
 * Masaka 突然想起彩票没买，窘...
<wujie> Night let`s go to ML
 * wsk170 haha
<Night> YOu mean prostitutes*? @ ofan
<Masaka> you tow have a leg?
<Night> Nah, I'm no les. @ wujie
<ofan> Night: Loli doesn't refer to bad girls.
<Masaka> it means mini and cute girls
<imtxc> 联想这个声卡真麻烦
<Night> Isn't loli someone under 10?
<maplebeats> 萝莉。。。
<wujie> my QQ ID is ……
<maplebeats> １０？
<Night> Kick it. @ imtxc
<wujie> 22
<Night> O
<ofan> Night: No,my definition is girls under 20. 2333333333333333..
<imtxc> Night, ……
<Night> Why am I so popular suddenly?
<wujie> my QQ IDis5201314
<Night> o.o"
<imtxc> 有KUBUNTU  没有KDEBIAN么
<maplebeats> my QQ is 503979672 ,if you can answer the question
<wujie> me
<maplebeats> kde?
<maplebeats> kubuntu是个蛋疼的版本
<Night> Kick it smack it then throw it away.
<Masaka> 为了挽救母语，不打英文了 - -!
<Night> Na wo ye da pinyin le!
<Masaka> Night: 没输入法？
<Night> NOpe. =/
<maplebeats> 为了世界的和平
<maplebeats> 全给我学五笔
<Guest64206> ........
<Masaka> -.-
<Smida> haha
<Guest64206> 早上就被改名，悲剧
<maplebeats> ＧＵＥＳＴ
<Guest64206> 挂了一天，
<Smida> -.-
<tenzu> TK到了主席的ip
<roylez_> tenzu: ???
<maplebeats> ＩＰ多少
<maplebeats> 180.172.49.50？
<alvin_rxg> irssi.org 连不上了…… T_T
<alvin_rxg> www.irssi.org/documentation/settings <== 谁帮我载下这个页面？
<maplebeats> connecting to www.irssi.org.........
<wujie> 刚把linux2.6.39.1打上来
<imtxc> 咦 奇怪，同样的声卡驱动 怎么这次编译不过去了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 你刚才cloak掉了？为啥能看到ip?
<roylez_> tenzu: 进来太快
<tenzu> roylez_: 好吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 认真的办法是连上freenode再等几秒的
<roylez_> tenzu: 我不太在乎，所有就这样了
<dreamysirc> 太好了，现在可以google 又可以ting了
<Night> I have ''Firefox Web Browser'' right on my desktop, and I can't browse it, it says the ''the file is not executable or doesn't exist.''
<Night> Any ideas?
<maplebeats> killall firefox
<maplebeats> ....看错
<dreamysirc> Night: whereis firefox
<maplebeats> 求中文啊。。。
<jiero> 我觉得Nautilus是不是有很多bug啊。启动速度让它拖的很慢。
<Night> I installed it and it has a shortcut on the desktop.
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • xf86-video-radeonhd不见了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335127 rt：xf86-video-radeonhd用oacman搜不到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 梨，半斤 — 2011-06-14 19:50
<Night> I'm sorry maplebeats , but if you want pinyin I can do that.
<Night> I don't have the shu ru fa
<maplebeats> 你可以打五笔。。。恩恩
<Smida> Night: 打开终端输入：firefox然后回车？
<maplebeats> iput method
<Smida> Night: 啥系统？
<Night> 终端 = terminal?
<Smida> Night: yeap
<Night> Kay, thanks
<maplebeats> terminal
<Night> No command 'Firefox' found, did you mean:  Command 'firefox' from package 'firefox' (main) Firefox: command not found
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> 你不会没装firefox吧
<Smida> Night: 啥系统？...
<Night> 10.10 I guess
<maplebeats> I guess。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Firefox != firefox
<Night> I just installed it 3 mins ago. @ maplebeats
<Smida> ..
<Smida> it that liveCD- -!
<Night> Yea, I installed it from a CD.
<Night> A DVD actually.
<Smida> good
<alvin_rxg> Night: Firefox != firefox
<Smida> as Alvin_rxg said,try:Firefox
<maplebeats> 注意大小写哦
<Night> 10.04
<alvin_rxg> Night: No command 'Firefox' found, did you mean:  Command 'firefox' from package 'firefox' (main) Firefox: command not found
<Night> Pardon? @ alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> Pa 你个头
<Smida> -.-
<maplebeats> -,-
<alvin_rxg> Night: No command 'Firefox' found, did you mean:  Command 'firefox' from package 'firefox' (main) Firefox: command not found   <=== 说得很清楚了。既然懂英语，为什么不懂这句子=
<Smida> Night: e,sudo apt-get install firefox 算了
<Night> OKay
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 怎么那么大火气？
<Smida> 人家是MM..
<Night> I didn't mean it.. @ alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 火气……
<Night> Geez, it got nothing to do with my gender -_-"
 * Smida execed:mplayer xxx.avi
<Smida> -.-
<Smida> Night: Where are you...
<Night> Here
 * Night waves
<Night> E: Unable to locate package Firefox
<alvin_rxg> omfg 同一个问题再来一遍
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 这里有MM？
<alvin_rxg> firefox !!!! NOT Firefox  这么傻逼的问题
<lemonhall> 哪里有MM？
<Night> o.o
<Night> Kay, I'll give it another shot
<Smida> ..
<alvin_rxg> linux 世界大小写敏感
<Smida> lemonhall: 哪来的MM
<lemonhall> Smida: 我也在好奇
<Smida> 大小写用E文怎么说？ - -
<alvin_rxg> Case
<Smida> o
<Night> firefox is already the newest version.
<tenzu> 小case
<Night> I have it already. o.o
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哈哈哈。。疼疼你好萌
<Smida> Night: ls /usr/bin/ |grep ire
<Smida> any result?
<Night> Let me try it
<Night> '/usr/bin/'?
<Smida> yes
<Night> Do I need to add anything after that?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 宅极必萌
<Night> 'Cause it says it's a directory o.o
<Smida> Night: execute in terminal: ls /usr/bin/ |grep ire
<Smida> Night: if you already have firefox,it will show you
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔~~~疼疼~~~30岁老男人啊。。。你是个萌物。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我决定了。。。追 tenzu
<Night> directomatic firefox grmiregistry grmiregistry-4.4 rmiregistry ubiquity-wireless-manager
<Night> Whoa..
<Smida> 萌猴...
<jiero> lemonhall: 你要竞争上岗才行。
<Smida> Night: Now,execute this: /usr/bin/firefox &
<Night> The browser popped up
<lemonhall> jiero: 嗯哼~~~把他老婆踢掉
<Smida> Night: get it?
<jiero> 。。。
<Night> Is it the path then?
<Smida> Night: yeap
<fighterlyt> 有人使用mybase吗？
<lemonhall> jiero: 忽然想起来，那个笑话了。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 伯母，你好，我是你儿子的男朋友
<Smida> lemonhall: -.-
<Night> Thanks Smida
<Night> I think I'mma restart my pc.
<Night> See yall later
<fighterlyt> 有人使用mybase吗？
<Smida> fighterlyt: 啥东东
<tenzu> lemonhall: 追我有毛用
<lemonhall> Smida: 哈哈哈
<fighterlyt> note taking tool
<lemonhall> tenzu: 额，因为你比较萌
<tenzu> 20:12 < Smida> 萌猴...
<Smida> .
<pointer> ：）
<Smida> 奉天承运，现封lemonhall为萌候，接旨！
<Smida> pointer: hi
<pointer> Smida,
<pointer> 啊。
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Smida> what happend
<tenzu> 又来个mm
<tenzu> 哦，神走了
<Smida> 哪个？
<maplebeats> 同门
<maplebeats> 问
<maplebeats> 113.247.74.177
<maplebeats> 神的ＩＰ
<Smida> .
<maplebeats> 居然能ping通也
<Smida> 额
<jiero> lemonhall: 可怕。。。
 * tenzu 拜神
<tenzu> banban: 板板哥
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<banban> tenzu: 我不是哥。。。
<maplebeats> 板板姐
<maplebeats> 好
<banban> maplebeats: 晚上好
<maplebeats> 能不能通过ping的值来计算出，神离我们有多远
<Smida> -.-
<pointer> 神？
<zhenbeiju55> 有IP吗
<maplebeats> 113.247.74.177
<Smida> pointer: 你在哪？
<tenzu> maplebeats: 直接杀到神家里
<pointer> Smida， 太远
<pointer> 太原
<Smida> pointer: 哦
<zhenbeiju55> 要是网速不好呢
<maplebeats> 80ms
<pointer> ping www.god.com -c 3               11-06-14 20:26
<pointer> PING www.god.com (72.51.27.134) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pointer> 64 bytes from kspecial.reinvent.com (72.51.27.134): icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=373 ms
<pointer> 64 bytes from kspecial.reinvent.com (72.51.27.134): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=372 ms
<pointer> 64 bytes from kspecial.reinvent.com (72.51.27.134): icmp_req=3 ttl=48 time=375 ms
<pointer> --- www.god.com ping statistics ---
<Smida> 果然远。。。
<^k^> pointer:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<maplebeats> 机器人出现了
<tenzu> +q了
<zhenbeiju55> 对哦
<Smida> .
<zhenbeiju55> 我想问问  有没有逻辑判断方面的书呀  给推荐一本
<tenzu> 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 10007ms
<tenzu> 看来我离神太远
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<maplebeats> 数字电路与逻辑设计
<zhenbeiju55> OK thanks
<pointer> 。
<Smida> 8卦有个帖子讨论过类似问题，印象非常深的一个回帖，说小女孩时去过男澡堂，很好奇的用手一个个去点击叔叔们的XXX
<Smida> 　　各位，请自行想象一下小loli的好奇样与叔叔们的满头黑线……
<maplebeats> 神居然把２２port关掉了
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 维特根斯坦和罗素
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 逻辑哲学论
<pointer> ！！！！！！
<zhenbeiju55> lemonhall, 哲学~~    好吧 我试着找找书
<lemonhall> Smida: 有什么好黑线的，直接给LOLI说，来。。叔叔请你吃棒棒糖。。。
<maplebeats> 其实吧，通信原理这本书不错
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道有没有 变大的^
<zhenbeiju55> 恩  慢慢看 ~~
<wujie> 重新打包的linux2.6.39.1内核给各位玩玩了，加了本人的签名额http://dl.dbank.com/c09w8efhps
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<banban> tenzu: 曼曼没来哦？
<tenzu> banban: 可能编译内核呢吧
<wujie> ne
<wujie> 2.6.39.1
<Smida> lemonhall: 你……
<banban> tenzu: 这么勤奋
<wujie> 无聊啊
<maplebeats> 编译内核有什么好处没。。。
<pointer> 没什么好处~
<void1> maplebeats: 一般来说，除了硬件驱动，文件系统之外，没什么好处
<Smida> 浪费点，拉动GDP
<wujie> 我编译3.0RC3了
<maplebeats> 怎么样
<tenzu> banban: 顶多算蛋疼吧，算不上勤奋
<tenzu> banban: del最近闭关了？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 以后应该用UBUNTU的那个自动编译。。。不费CPU
<wujie> 额
<tenzu> lemonhall: 反正我不会编译
<Smida> me too
<maplebeats> me too too
<wujie> 我用readme教程的
<Smida> wujie: o
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不会挺好的。。。不是计算机的，不搞内核开发的。。。编译内核就是浪费时间
<maplebeats> 看动漫去了。。。。
<wujie> 什么啊
<banban> tenzu: 你找他有事吗
<banban> tenzu: 他课比较多 这学期
<tenzu> banban: 我只是默默的观察到他最近上线时间比较少
<tenzu> lemonhall: 要不你教我？
<banban> tenzu: 恩 课多 所以空余时间少
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我又不是搞内核开发的。。。菜菜子貌似是
<tenzu> banban: EE bless him
<tenzu> lemonhall: 随便给个源码我也不会编译，更别说内核了
<banban> tenzu: 谢谢鑫鑫 :)
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。。你的博士论文是啥？
<tenzu> lemonhall: damage assessment of structures against blast load based on mode approximation method
<lemonhall> tenzu: 给个中文行不，虽然都是能看得懂的词。。但是合起来我就不懂啥意思了
<lainme> tenzu: 找到了
<lemonhall> lainme: MM好。。。WATCH了你的GITHUB。
<tenzu> lainme: 哪儿找到的？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没中文的啊
<lainme> tenzu: google，只有abstract
<tenzu> 我嘞个去，连发的paper都能看到
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧，你是搞啥的？土木工程类的？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 土木
<lemonhall> tenzu: 结构工程
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔，那你用得都是模拟软件了。。。厉害
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 好厉害啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 拜拜博士。。。。小本飘过
<banban> tenzu: 土木的博士 膜拜下 :)
<tenzu> lainme: 那是学院里公开的abstract，每个人的论文都会出现
<tenzu> lemonhall: 模拟软件用过ansys-autodyn，现在改用别人写的代码了
<tenzu> 。。。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 博士，什么时候博士后？
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 不后了我
<lemonhall> tenzu: 赶紧生娃啊。。。以后求内子的照片
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 哦，从良了？
<lainme> lemonhall: 我看到了:)
<tenzu> lemonhall: 明年生。。。
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 我本来就是良民
<banban> tenzu: 那你啥时候回国
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 同lemonhall，求艳照
<lemonhall> tenzu: 羡慕，我估计连婚都结不了
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 悲剧了吧，叫你搞基
<tenzu> banban: 最迟明年9月
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 怎么了，现在连搞基的资本都没有了吧
<tenzu> lemonhall: 主席说了你只能搅基啊
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 唔。。好吧
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 是啊。。。不够帅气了。。不年轻了。。连男人都不要我了
<banban> tenzu: 嘿嘿 还没问鑫鑫芳龄呢 :P:
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。我是不孝子。。。
<dreamysirc> ting还算不错，现在google和ting都不错，太有爱了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 估计我不会结婚和生孩子了
<dreamysirc> banban: 如花你芳龄18么？
<banban> dreamysirc: 你叫如花？
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> ting is who
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 大哥，不会是入宫过？怎么生不了？
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 百度ting google music
<iGnome> dreamysirc: 某些地方，也流行自宫的。
<iGnome> 百度ting？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 人工授精
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 神，那个magicmagick查到了么？
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 没钱=>没女人=>不结婚
<rnimeio> ....
<iGnome> 天。独立出来一个，逃避版权？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你妹坨来了
<iGnome> 查啥。额。忘记查啥了。透明？
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 是嘀
<iGnome> 白天不问，我忘记了。
<iGnome> tenzu: 嘛哦
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 不错，在天朝ting还算不错
<rnimeio> 你不是身在天朝？？
<iGnome> 带登录的，有些龌龊。。
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 我昨天问你，你说去查，结果去雷神了~~~~~~~~
<rnimeio>  dreamysirc:难道卖身到国外去了？
<iGnome> 晚上这机器是没啥脚本可查。
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 我还在天朝~~~~~~~~
<imtxc> 纠结了
<imtxc> 系统是装好了 纠结要不要KDE 再
<jiero> 闲着没事干的人太多了，wujie你给我打个inkscape包把。
<jiero> 最新的inkscape 0.49 肯定要的人比kernel多。
<imtxc> 装系统的时候，忘了打开无线跟蓝牙的开关，结果 好像没有安装蓝牙和无线网卡的驱动
<jiero> iGnome: 你还雷神？
<jiero> Quake Live？
<jiero> iGnome: 去大Alien Arena
<imtxc> 现在该怎么安装呢？
<lainme> jiero: 你不是debian?
<jiero> lainme: 是啊。
<jiero> lainme: 对哦。
<lainme> jiero: 那要用debian来打包啊……算了
 * jiero 才想起来
 * jiero 想要一个核心组件3年不变像Ubuntu LTS一样，但是软件不断测试更新的发行版
<jiero> 软件都能分成 -stable  -test
<jiero> 那样就好了
<imtxc> 请问系统安装完后 还怎么安装驱动呢？
<imtxc> 我的笔记本 如果安装的时候 没有打开无线网卡的开关  debian 就不会给我安装驱动
<iGnome> jiero: 没技巧的不搞。崽崽习惯每天etqw了。
<iGnome> 604已经适合你了。 jiero
<iGnome> inkscape是神器。咋没一个流程图的插件。
<jiero> iGnome: 什么 604?
<nahcoiii> 画流程图可以用Dia
<iGnome> 6.04 10年内不会变了啊
<iGnome> dia蛮丑的
<jiero> iGnome: 我要软件每天更新
<iGnome> 。
<jiero> iGnome: 内核不变，软件更新
<iGnome> 不是要不变的？
<jiero> 桌面软件更新
<nahcoiii> Dia还好吧，或者就用OOO
<jiero> ooo？？？
<jiero> 我没看错吧。。。
<iGnome> 查，1104直接登出。太操了
<iGnome> 啥年代，还出这事情
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<jiero> iGnome: inkscape怎么画不好？
<iGnome> win95，不该题。。。错过啊。题了，就登出。
<Kandu> iGnome: dia 醜，用 gimp 畫流程圖吧
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> . 这家伙
<jiero> Kandu: GIMP什么都不能改多麻烦。
<soiamso> jiero: 有专门画流程图的， java 写的
<jiero> soiamso: 别跟我说，我斗不知道什么是流程图。
<iGnome> graphviz直接画算了
<jiero> iGnome 那个最适合你了。
<jiero> soiamso: 谢了
<Kandu> jiero: 遇上 iGnome 這個神，秒改
<jiero> Kandu: GIMP多麻烦，我不喜欢用bitmap的。大多用vector随意复制。
<jiero> 随意移动。
<Kandu> jiero: 剛我試了試，libre writer 里添表格很方便吧
<jiero> Kandu: 改表格是地狱
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，我都用 docbook 寫的
<Kandu> jiero: 遇上麻煩的，表格裡面套表格
<lainme> libre draw 不错
<jiero> Kandu: 用HTML编辑器 搞也可以
<iGnome> libre好差的
<jiero> lainme: 觉得那个必须一个一个用有时候麻烦，在套件中我用draw的频率仅仅在writer之下
<jiero> iGnome: 为啥呢？
 * MaskRay 刚用 display 加 crop 调参数裁剪了张图片。。
<iGnome> 能回车添加表格行不。 Kandu
<iGnome> jiero: 太多不方便啊
<iGnome> libre合并表格的按钮，都要操作2次，问一次，才合并。
<Kandu> iGnome: 不知道，裝了 libre 只為看別人文檔
 * jiero 表示可以方便和可以不方便的可能性太多。
<lenovo_Arch> win95
<lenovo_Arch> 无碍……
<jiero> iGnome: LibreOffice最大的特点是它不是为了修改而存在的。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 创作一次不要修改。。。
<iGnome> lol 那要死了。
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<jiero> iGnome: 不过libreoffice似乎有类似版本管理系统？
<jiero> iGnome: 我以前看Linux Mint的文档时发现的哦。
<iGnome> 那算了。版本啥的，还office。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iGnome> gnumeric插入行，不方便。也要问一次，选一次
<soiamso> jiero: 一直都有，只是没有能在 git svn 这些系统里面用的逻辑
<iGnome> 其他都比libre好
 * MaskRay 装 LibreOffice 只是用来看人家的 .docx? .pptx? 的
<jiero> iGnome: 你去吵那写人？
<jiero> iGnome: 吵着要他们改
<iWang> gnochm，chmsee，xchm，那个看chm格式的书比较好，中文不会出现乱码什么地？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那是翻版的问题，正版的M$ Office 升级后就不支持 docx 了
<jiero> soiamso: 恩。不知道怎么样。我不用了
<iGnome> 换主题，gnumeric的调色板，显示不出颜色。
 * lainme libreoffice writer还是挺方便的。格式和样式功能很好用
<MaskRay> soiamso: docx 没有了？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 侵权
<jiero> 哦。
<MaskRay> soiamso: doc 呢
<jiero> 微软赔了多少亿？
<soiamso> MaskRay: doc 还有阿
<jiero> MaskRay: doc一直是微软的吧。
 * lainme 没有docx了？那就有意思了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 难道那个判决有区域性的？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 是指 libreoffice 以后不能看 .doc 了？
<iGnome> lainme: 你好阴险，估计在想什么。。
<lainme> iGnome: 恩。我看漫画也喜欢打斗类的
<MaskRay> 那么以后就不装 libreoffice 了
<iGnome> 。。喜欢起哄。闹事。
<jiero> lainme: 你真的有些男儿气概——忘了正规用词怎么说了，先拿这个糊弄。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不是阿，doc插件是逆向工程是合法的。但是docx是抄的还公开的抄了，所以M$被告了
<alvin_rxg> test
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  test？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍭ 
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> what?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: what happened?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没理解啊。是指 docx 是 m$ 抄袭人家的？
<alvin_rxg> nix
<jiero> SuperTuxKart出了 0.7.2 rc1了
<iGnome> jiero: 搞一个etqw的帐号来
<soiamso> MaskRay: 部分抄袭吧
<MaskRay> soiamso: 怎么看出它抄袭？
<soiamso> MaskRay： M$ 在争取国际标准华的时候公开的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这也好意思争取标准化
<jiero> 我漏掉了信息了。
 * jiero 发现什么都在一直更新中
<maplebeats> win95
<MaskRay> soiamso: data Set a = Tip | Bin !Size a !(Set a) !(Set a)，之后用 case t of {Tip -> True; Bin {} -> False}。这里的 Bin {} 是什么用法
<alvin_rxg> weechat 颜色太乱了..
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没有见过
<alvin_rxg> 123
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助~先谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335141 我用的ubuntu 8.1 貌似没有安装vim 我安装的时候又说依赖vim-common，于是我把vim-common删除了再安装就可以了 但是执行sudo apt-get install vim-full 告诉我 依赖 vim-gnome 执行sudo apt-get install vim-gnome 告诉我 依赖 libperl 5.8 执行sudo。。。。（略）。。libperl 5.8 告 ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有没有编译的 pragma ?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 唉原来是 ，Record
<MaskRay> soiamso: 似乎是
 * alvin_rxg1 hi
<emacsyin> MaskRay: w3m里如何删除已经添加了的书签？
<emacsyin> MaskRay: w3m用a是添加书签，但是书签越来越多，没办法删除哦
<wujie> 睡觉了，明天补考呢，bye
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你表示 any 还是 空 record ?
<imtxc> 哎呀哎呀
<imtxc> KED  不用KDM 的话 没法直接关机。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 相当于 Bin _ _ _ _
<imtxc> 用KDM 的话 会出现花屏
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个似乎就是个语法糖，和 Bin _ _ _ _ 完全一致
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不用开pragma ？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不用
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 不知道
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 偶尔用 w3m 读文档
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 左边 w3m，右边分成上下两栏：haskell-mode 和 inferior-haskell-mode
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 有些是gbk的编码，有些是utf8的，w3m能否自动识别？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 在很多模块里面都没有用到这个语法，一般都是 _ _ _
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 我把w3m编码改成gbk时，utf8的又不行，改成utf8时，gbk又不行
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 能否两个都写上？
<alvin_rxg> a = b
<soiamso> MaskRay: 最近在搞算法？
<xinqishi143> 请问，在grub菜单里多出一个引导项要如何去除？我是双系统，但不知为嘛win7项多出来一个。
<soiamso> xinqishi143: 要看你使用的是什么系统
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，想了解一些命令式语言的数据结构在 fp 里的替代品
<xinqishi143> soiamso:ubuntu11.04和win7双系统。win7显示两个loader，一个在sda1另一个在sda2。
<myke2> xinqishi143: 注意下一个目录里面的所有文件: /etc/grub.d
<xinqishi143> myke2:额。。我看看。
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 解决了
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 把w3m-el换成w3m-el-snapshot，一切问题都解决了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 用最新的？
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 是的
<emacsyin> 我下了
<emacsyin> 拜拜
<MaskRay> emacsyin: bye
<alvin_rxg1> 123
<myangel> 有人吗？
<douglas_> 有
<myangel> 有什么快速下载软件
<myke2> aria2
<myke2> axel
<myke2> wget
<roylez_> Destine: 在？
<myangel> 处了这几个
<MaskRay> soiamso: record syntax 可能和对应的普通定义 data 的形式完全一致，除了引入几个函数。即使之前用 Data Foo = Foo Bar1 Bar2 定义的，后面也能用 Foo {} 引用
<douglas_> Transmission 1.93 (10621)
<douglas_> 一个快速简单的 BitTorrent 客户端
<soiamso> MaskRay: Access 函数
<myangel> 算了，我还是继续用电驴吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个lazycat 是华人，不知道是不是中国人
<douglas_> myangel 这个是Ubuntu下自带的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 是的，是个资深 emacs 用户
<myangel> 我只到，这个速度太慢了。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: emacswiki 上提交了无数插件。。
<douglas_> myangel 哦
<soiamso> MaskRay: gtk2hs 上最大贡献者
<MaskRay> soiamso: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AndyStewart，密密麻麻的……
 * alvin_rxg1 action test
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Andy Stewart
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有空真好
<myangel> 谁听说果gooapple这个山寨几
<myangel> 超级牛B了。。
<myangel> 有他的开发者在吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/emacs/ScimBridge_Chinese，终端里用不错，我一直调不出来，还有个 ibus for emacs 的
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: ScimBridge Chinese
<MaskRay> soiamso: 如果用 IORef 这种硬生生把命令式语言翻译成 haskell，代码量会剧增……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 很少看到用IORef 的库，Ptr 反而用得比较多
<alvin_rxg> description: default notify level for buffers (used to tell WeeChat if buffer must be displayed in hotlist or not, according to importance of message): all=all messages (default), message=messages+highlights, highlight=highlights only, none=never display in hotlist
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有看到使用到 type function ，的数据结构的实现吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不知道 type function
<MaskRay> soiamso: Access 函数是什么？
<soiamso> MaskRay:  data Foo = Foo {access::Int} ;   access::Foo -> Int
<FrankLv> 我想设置笔记本和上时不做什么事情，电源里面没这个选项
<FrankLv> 或者和上时把屏幕输出到外接显示器
<soiamso> MaskRay: 用 type function 可以把类型检查放宽不少
<MaskRay> soiamso: record syntax 里引入的函数就是 access 函数？type function 是什么
<soiamso> MaskRay:  double + Int = double
<soiamso> MaskRay: haskell wiki 上有，好像也是树结构的时候用得比较多。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 上次我想把 类C语言 转换成 ADT 时也想实现这个，没做成
<MaskRay> soiamso: google `haskell wiki type function' 查不到
<soiamso> MaskRay: C作这个转换的时候也是用国际标准来维系的，而haskell要自己定义的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也是你上次问的那个树的问题之后查到的
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/GHC/Indexed_types
<^k^> ⇪ title: GHC/Type families - HaskellWiki
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没有这个，再加上 immutable，导致实现一些基本数据结构十分痛苦……
<MaskRay> soiamso: 比如数组形式的二叉堆。adt 的话效率太低了
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Simonpj/Talk:FunWithTypeFuns
<^k^> ⇪ title: Simonpj/Talk:FunWithTypeFuns - HaskellWiki
<MaskRay> soiamso: 但有些数据结构又格外简单，比如平衡二叉搜索树，而且还具有 persistent 的效果
<soiamso> MaskRay: 为什么很难实现的不用 FFI 解决？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那就没学习的效果了……
<MaskRay> soiamso: 就像写 Perl 代码，还嵌了句 system 调用外部程序那样。。
<alpha080> 有些懒惰人哪，他不煮饭，他不炒菜，他还不蒸馒头
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不优美了
<soiamso> MaskRay: hs 工程方面难点就是 FFI 跟 TH 了
<bluek> Debain/ArchLinux/Gentoo 等将合并为超级 Linux 发行版 Canterbury
<bluek> 这个消息是真是假？
<metbsd> 愚人节
<soiamso> MaskRay: 学数据结构的话自己搞么人提醒也不知道有 type functions 这个东西
 * MaskRay 学 haskell 是源自频繁换 wm，最后选定 xmonad，之后了解到它有神奇的 fp 数据结构 zipper，于是就入迷了
<alpha080> kile2.1放出了
<snoop_fy> emacs下用cedet像IDE一下分成好几个frame看工程的函数是啥啊？我都装好了，忘记那个函数了，半天没找到
<koreagrace> 菜鸟问个问题,我架的lamp服务器,搭好的网站,无法往网站上上传东西,怎么回事呀?
<czq> 大家好！？
<czq> 怎么没有人说话？
<wzssyqa> czq: 这么晚了，已经。。。
<bluek> 睡觉了
<czq> 好像还有很多人在线啊
<alpha080> 夜生活刚刚开始啊
<czq> 怎么才可以做成czq:
<imtxc> 使用gparted 不能分encfs的分区么？
<wzssyqa> czq: 什么意思？
<wzssyqa> imtxc: encfs是外挂在别的文件系统上的吧？
<imtxc> wzssyqa, 这样的啊
<czq> 你怎么做到只说给我的？
<czq> wzssyqa: 谢谢！
<czq> wzssyqa: 有效果吗？
<czq> czq: 打
<wzssyqa> czq: 有
<czq> 大家都是哪里人啊？
<czq> 是中国的吗？
<imtxc> wzssyqa, 所以 我只需要装Cryptkeeper 就可以啦 是么
<pointer> czq, 大概是吧
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 那就不知道了
<imtxc> wzssyqa, 我查下再
<czq> 大家都在聊什么？
<bluek> 发呆
<czq> 发呆有什么好聊的？
<imtxc> czq, 想办法藏照片
<imtxc> Cryptkeeper 不好使啊
<czq> imtxc: 哪里找？
<imtxc> czq, 正放狗搜
<czq> imtxc: 哦，明白了！
<imtxc> encfs 怎么使用呢
<czq> 晚安
<richardma> 都睡了原来
<richardma> help
<wzssyqa> richardma: 什么问题？
<OT_iux> 额，困了，先装死去了，大家晚安喔
 * kenifanying Gnome的Brasero选择了Leave the disc open to add other files later, 但是之后怎么追加刻录？
 * kenifanying brasero的菜单就那么几个，我却怎么也找不到什么选项是追加刻录的……
<richardma> kenifanying: 追加刻录？你可以man下cdrecorder，这个是cli接口的刻录软件。
 * kenifanying 我刻录的时候选择Data project,那个" leave the disc open ……"选项是灰色的，打了钩的，无法自己选择……
<richardma> kenifanying: 我一般用这个，很少用GUI工具
<kenifanying> richardma, brasero不会不能追加刻录吧？
<richardma> kenifanying: 有这个可能，还没开发这个功能
<win7> 有什么可能呢
<richardma> win7: 没追加的功能
<kenifanying> richardma, 晕死，怎么跟gnome的东西都这样，那个evince 也是，evince那个edit菜单下有个toolbar选项，开始以为很好，后面却发现原来那个toolbar里面的选项一个都不能选择的！！！！！
<drv_> 大家好～！谁对sed的正则表达式比较熟悉的， 能帮我解释一下这个表达式么？ reg：  \([a-z]\)\([a-z]\)[a-z]\2\1  谢谢了～！
 * kenifanying cdrecorder是哪个工具的链接？？我debian没这个包……
<drv_> 大家好～！谁对sed的正则表达式比较熟悉的， 能帮我解释一下这个表达式么？ reg：  \([a-z]\)\([a-z]\)[a-z]\2\1  谢谢了～！ 他说可以匹配 radar 这种字符串～！
<richardma> kenifanying: wodim 那个链接到这个的，要man这个
<kenifanying> richardma, 谢谢了，是我那个wodim包没安装
<if_else> ~/bye
<wzssyqa> c\nc: 你竟然又出现了
<c\nc> 您是？
<c\nc> 将军？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍘ 
<c\nc> wzssyqa:  @-@
<richardma> quit 睡觉去了
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍘ 
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 如何修改火狐标签页字体颜色
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 不认识中文?
<alvin_rxg> “标签” or “标签所对应页面” ？
<czq> !get 沙盒
<czq> !get a
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 标签嘛 比如百度那个上 标签页上的 "百度一下" 那几个字变变色
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: addon 有，直接改没有
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 哪个插件?有
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 搜索下 tab color 吧，也不知道你要哪个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋疼？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，鸡蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己揉
<xing_> thinkpad sl410k 没有显卡驱动，怎么办
<gebjgd> xing_, 怎么可能
<xing_> 真的
<xing_> 我的是ubuntu10.10
<xing_> 不能开普通的动画效果
<gebjgd> xing_, 啥显卡？
<gebjgd> xing_, lspci | grep -i vga
<xing_> ok
<xing_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<gebjgd> xing_, 没用过动画
<gebjgd> xing_, 和我另外一台机子一样，按说没问题的
<gebjgd> xing_, 升级下驱动
<xing_> 我用UBUNTU自带的那个搜过驱动的，结果找不到
<gebjgd> xing_, 加个ppa，上最新的驱动
<xing_> 哪个PPA
<gebjgd> xing_, 不用ubuntu不知道
<gaia1984>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<xing_> 太郁闷了，其它驱动都装上了，就差这个显卡驱动
<gaia1984> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<gaia1984> xing_: 给你的
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 他是intel驱动
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 给什么nv驱动
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 骚哥哥
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 宦哥
<gaia1984> xing_: 搜搜就有了
<gaia1984>  gebjgd 不回祖国了吗
<xing_> 今天也搜到些教程，结果都没用，搞的重装了几次
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 听说西洋豆芽很毒
<gaia1984> xing_: intel好像有个专门的for linux驱动的网站
<gaia1984> 前些日子我找过
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 从来不吃豆芽
 * microcai pathscale 速度不错
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 就算吃我也是煮熟了吃
 * microcai 用 pathscale重新编译了 Xorg. 发现速度提升明显
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 毫无压力
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 还有生吃的吃法
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 傻逼才生吃呢
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 别- -德国一般工资多少欧来着？
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 有上2k吗
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 年4W 欧
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 你有四万欧？
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 标准价格
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 4\12  。。4k一月 这么厉害
<gaia1984> - -有钱淫
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 我同学在it 1k - -还活的好好的
<gaia1984> 1k欧
<xing_> gpg: requesting key AF1CDFA9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<xing_> gpg: keyserver timed out
<xing_> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 那是税后
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 4k 要纳3k的税？
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 不一样
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 身在我朝，都省去算税收的烦恼了，真好
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 屁。天朝照样说的是税前
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 保险什么的
<gaia1984> gebjgd:
<alvin_rxg> test
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 睡觉了
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍙ 
<microcai> y一台 5k 的电脑，大概有 3k 的税收
<microcai> 1k 是消费税
<microcai> 1k 是营业税
<microcai> 1k 是增值税
<knownbad> 刷屏
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老流氓
<knownbad> 烤德国香肠
<knownbad> 老婆可能两个月后来。  只是我心里的预定。
<knownbad> 想着她来了再生比比我就觉得压力。
 * knownbad 上吊去
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她已经生了好几个了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可惜不是你的
<knownbad> 都打掉了。
<gaia1984> 刚才那位同学找到了吗
<gaia1984> xing_: 驱动找到了吗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哟。看来你很了解情况阿
<xing_> 没有，还在找这个芯片的驱动
<gebjgd> xing_, 直接ppa就完了
<xing_> 刚学ubuntu不是很了解，刚才PPA，出错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚上吃什么？
<gebjgd> xing_, ubuntu不需要学，直接用就行了。有了问题直接重装
<alvin_rxg> fleisch + sauerkraut
<microcai> pathcc 真牛逼
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 真牛逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你怎么天天吃酸菜
<xing_> http://thinkbbs.lenovo.com.cn/archiver/?tid-234495.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 又不是我想吃的……
<xing_> 我跟这个电脑的配置几乎是一样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肠男做的？
<gaia1984> 酸菜不是你想吃想吃就能吃
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 超市一堆呢
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 傻
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 你没听到我在唱歌吗  爱情买卖
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他还没回来
<gaia1984> gebjgd: 要我唱给你听吗
<gaia1984> alvin_rxg: 他。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天天吃酸菜。。。。
<gebjgd> gaia1984, 滚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他很喜欢呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。垃圾食品
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他是东北人？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你跟了个男的啊？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 浙江
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦，也是浙江的阿，看来是你老乡了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比你没有人陪强
 * gaia1984 同志们睡觉了- - 
<knownbad> 这倒是真的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你床上的娃娃是假的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 人家搞基起码是真的
<knownbad> 上次搬家时丢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 再买一个
<knownbad> 不了太贵了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还嫌贵？
<knownbad> 浙江应该喜欢吃酸的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 酸甜
<alvin_rxg> 我不喜欢酸的。偶喜欢清淡的
<knownbad> 奇怪了，键盘不对劲了。。。
<xing_> UBUNTU下面，没有显卡驱动，除了不能用动画，其它方面好像也是正常的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 难怪你喜欢鸭子。
<knownbad> 等等回来
<alvin_rxg> 鸭子？
<gebjgd> xing_, 那叫特效
<xing_> 比如最大化最小化，那个框框好难看的，我把它给禁用了
<gebjgd> xing_, 不懂，你说的东西太高极
<xing_> 就是程序最大／小化时，没有驱动会有黑框
<knownbad> 咦，德国香肠不见了？
<linsux> 感觉fcitx比较好啊
<linsux> 还有人们吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 空气真 tmd的好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一般般啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥时候北京也能这么好的空气就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hannover是大城市
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Münster环境好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你来了就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯，下次看
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 下班了?今天怎么又有空了?
<linsux> 在哪里啊
<linsux> 空气好？
<alvin_rxg> linsux 火星
<gebjgd> linsux, 看聊天记录
<linsux> 你该不是被地球驱逐了吧，哈哈
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还好。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你干什么呢？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我这里闷热
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, Münster舒服的很
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 怎么又抄袭我的火星？
<alvin_rxg> what?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: linsux 火星
<alvin_rxg> ..
<mondass> ezebi
<mondass> ahom milliard
<fishonee`> 我靠，我居然掉了。
<mondass> tgoul 3andhom reunion
<mondass> fishonee`, speak english
<mondass> i don't understand those caracters
<mondass> yekteb bel chenois ya shichemt
<fishonee`> 什么时候这里变英文频道了。
<mondass> fishonee`, speak english or yedek fel zebi
<shichemt> mondass: lol
<shichemt> mondass: 持频道，进入请先查看频道主题
<mondass> fishonee`, ommek 9a7ba english?
<shichemt> mondass & k3nz0 持频道，进入请先查看频道主题
<k3nz0> mondass, cc
<mondass> plz guys
<mondass> can you help
<mondass> chkoun 3andou 5wet houni?
<shichemt> mondass: 乳房或減輕
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, hello
<alvin_rxg> hi
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, you killed my father, prepare to die
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍛ 
<alvin_rxg> i have already died
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: mchitesh tnayék?
<mondass> k3nz0, alvin_rxg killed our father?
<k3nz0> mondass, :'((((
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: hallo i spernchen deutsch
<metbsd> 说中文啊
<k3nz0> mondass, yeah
<mondass> alvin_rxg, why? :(
<shichemt> metbsd: 乳房或減輕
<alvin_rxg> shichemt: wie bitte?
<alvin_rxg> mondass: why what?
<metbsd> 操你妈傻逼，不说中文滚蛋
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: deutsch ist gut
<mondass> alvin_rxg, why you killed my father ?
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: I know just insult in english
<shichemt> in german*
<k3nz0> metbsd, 不说中文滚蛋入请先查看频道主 ??
<shichemt> like fick dein mutter
<alvin_rxg> mondass: just someone said that
<shichemt> k3nz0: m3andhomish ? el chnois 3andhom ？
<k3nz0> 不说中文滚蛋入请先查看频道主？
<mondass> alvin_rxg, i called the police!
<k3nz0> 不说中文滚蛋入请先查看频道主¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: I work with the swat
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, I work with FBI
<alvin_rxg> i play with the terrorists
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: Michael Jackson in the building
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: yeahh!
<mondass> alvin_rxg, I don't work :(
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: the legend in the building yeah
<alvin_rxg> in UrbanTerror, i always play with them
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: shichemt in the building
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, stop kidding fuck, you killed my father :'(
<metbsd> someone just kick these mother fuckers
<alvin_rxg> k3nz0: WHO'S YOUR FUCKING FATHER? JESUS?
<shichemt> metbsd: are you an a$$hole ?
<mondass> metbsd, why u said this?
<metbsd> this is chinese channel
<metbsd> cut out your foreign language
<metbsd> ass wipe
<mondass> i don't speak chinese
<k3nz0> We are chinese metbsd
<mondass> but i need help
<metbsd> get back to your dutch channel
<shichemt> metbsd: I SPEAK FRNGLISH AND ENGLISH AND DENGLISH
<metbsd> you are chinese-wannabe
<alvin_rxg> FUCK OFF NONE CHINESE STUPID
<k3nz0> metbsd, look at my eyes !!!! I'm CHINESE !!
<metbsd> you just wish you were chinese
<mondass> what about freedom in china?
<shichemt> metbsd: DO YOU HAVE FUCKING PROBLEM WITH ME
<mondass> stop censorship in china!
<mondass> free china
<k3nz0> free china
<mondass> free china
<metbsd> go fuck yourself, get out of chinese channel
<shichemt> metbsd: I'M MICHEAL JACKSON ASSHOLE
<k3nz0> free china
<metbsd> free your mother's pussy shoved with your own pussy in your ass mother fucker
<metbsd> piece of shit
<metbsd> fucking dutch wannabe
<shichemt> metbsd: GTFO YOU PIG EYES
<k3nz0> metbsd, you know who I am ?
<metbsd> i don't care who the fuck you are
<alvin_rxg> FREE STUPIDS
<metbsd> speak chinese before i cut you dick off
<shichemt> metbsd: I Work with the fbi
<k3nz0> I'm k3nz0  man
<alvin_rxg> k3nz0: mondass: shichemt: FUCK OFF
<metbsd> your little winie
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: TITS OR GTFO
<metbsd> fuck you
<alvin_rxg> k3nz0: mondass: shichemt: FUCK OFF, HERE'S ONLY FOR CHIENSE LANGUAGE!!!!!!!!!!!
<k3nz0> I will conquer china, ok !?????
<mondass> 中华人民共和国主席 dégage!
<k3nz0> I work with FBI
<mondass> 中华人民共和国主席 dégage!
<alvin_rxg> k3nz0: CONQUER YOUR ASS FIRST
<Houssem> man antom xD
<metbsd> no more english character except your nick name
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, Oh shit, you want to play ?
<shichemt> 狗娘養的
<mondass> 中华人民共和国主席 dégage !
<metbsd> in china we hate english
<k3nz0> alvin_rxg, Oh shit, you want to play ?
<mondass> metbsd, because you are asshole?
<alvin_rxg> SHIT 运运和轮子跑这来了
<fishonee`> mondass:
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: 卡特拉
<metbsd> no, because of channel rule
<metbsd> obey the rule you fuck face
<alvin_rxg> Destine: 别睡觉了，出来干活
<mondass> metbsd, it's racism
<metbsd> no it's rule
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 别睡觉了，出来干活
<shichemt> 中华人民共和国主席 => TITS OR GTFO
<k3nz0> no it's racism
<mondass> metbsd, when people came from other countries to have help
<metbsd> speak chinese in a chinese channel
<mondass> metbsd, what you do?
<metbsd> speak ducky in your ducky channel
<shichemt> metbsd: we're chinese
<metbsd> shut the fuck up
<metbsd> you are not
<metbsd> you can't speak shit
<metbsd> except some google translated
<mondass> 卡特拉
<fishoneeyed> metbsd: shi
<shichemt> metbsd: i was playing with china all time
<metbsd> shi t
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么情况？
<k3nz0> metbsd, we don't use google, we are google's creators
<shichemt> k3nz0: plus one
<mondass> google fucks china
<metbsd> your dick may got played by chinese
<mondass> we fucks china
<metbsd> that is if you had one
<metbsd> you are too fat to find your dick anyway
<shichemt> i fucked a chinese girl in the aeroport in Taliban
<metbsd> dutch people are fat
<Houssem> techrou fil machakel min zok 3abla xD mala GlaaG bsaa7eetkom xD
<mondass> 使用机器人请私聊|日志
<mondass> Houssem, looool
<shichemt> Houssem: LOL
<metbsd> as fat as american
<k3nz0> Houssem, lol
<mondass> metbsd, we are african
<mondass> metbsd, we have big dicks
<shichemt> Afghanistan rocks
<mondass> bigger than china
<metbsd> yes bigger dick
<metbsd> and smaller brains for sure
<shichemt> I was fighiting with benladen
<shichemt> btw he's online on skype
<k3nz0> Ben laden is our father
<mondass> metbsd, but big dicks !
<metbsd> you people proved that god sometimes make mistake too.
<k3nz0> You killed my father, prepaaaaaaaaaaare to die
<mondass> dick is more important than brain
<mondass> we can't fuck with a brain
<shichemt> metbsd: you proof that you're an asshole
<shichemt> CHINESE LIKE RATS
<shichemt> JERDHAN
<shichemt> HALLJEJAH
<mondass> man antom?
<shichemt> KAD TANDHAMON YAWM LA YANFAA ALNADAM
<shichemt> ALADHI BAYTOHO MEN ZOUJAJ LAN YANJOU MEN RAJM ELHIJARA
<shichemt> MAN ANTOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ?
<shichemt> metbsd: ARE YOU A N00B
<mondass> metbsd, ARE YOU A RAT?
<shichemt> where is the german guy
<mondass> in chi,a
<mondass> china
<metbsd> this is when i appreciate the ignore buttons
<k3nz0> metbsd, ARE YOU AN ASSHOLE ?
<k3nz0> ahahahaaha metbsd so funny -__-
<mondass> k3nz0, who are you?
<shichemt> alvin_rxg
<shichemt> alvin_rxg: winék ya zabbour
<mondass> zabour elfa7s
<metbsd> mondass,  wait, how old are you? maybe i'm your father.
<shichemt> metbsd: i'm 27 yo
<mondass> metbsd, no you can't because i am your father
<Houssem> asm3ou aya npingohom el kol w tabdaaw tssebou :D 3ejbetni la7kaya :) ?
<mondass> metbsd, i fuked your fat mother
<shichemt> ouais Houssem
<k3nz0> go Houssem
<mondass> Houssem, ou ki yta7chelna?
<Houssem> mondass : Mddrrr 7loowa zabbour el fa7ss :D
<Houssem> att j'appelle mon bot !
<shichemt> tkt
<mondass> 3andhom notre ip :D
<metbsd> 27? that's your IQ, right?
<shichemt> mondass:yedhom
<k3nz0> je ramene mon bot ?
<shichemt> metbsd: tẃensa rana xD
<mondass> metbsd, 180 is my QI and the long of my dick
<shichemt> metbsd: mchitśh tnayék?
<mondass> do you want to verify?
<metbsd> i'll leave you fags here. let you have a queer party
<Houssem> !pingall : Hello
<HoussemB> Houssem : : hello oyotat , k3nz0 , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , freeflying , Houssem , loader , aaronyy , linsuxy , ianp , inimino , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , mondass , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , leni , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , HoussemB , 
<shichemt> metbsd: terrorist wines xD
<k3nz0> metbsd, your mum is craying
<shichemt> Houssem zab 3lik xD
<mondass> next frag
<knownbad> what the xxx.
<mondass> !pingall : Test
<HoussemB> mondass : : test oyotat , k3nz0 , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , freeflying , Houssem , loader , aaronyy , linsuxy , ianp , inimino , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , mondass , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , leni , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , HoussemB , t
<k3nz0> !pingall
<HoussemB> k3nz0 : ping :  oyotat , k3nz0 , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , freeflying , Houssem , loader , aaronyy , linsuxy , ianp , inimino , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , mondass , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , leni , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , HoussemB , te
<^k^> HoussemB:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<metbsd> craying with your crappy grade 1 english?
<shichemt> craying or crying? XD
<mondass> Houssem, chbih sall ton bot
<k3nz0> crying*
<Houssem> mondass : ichbiih ich 3alek ?
<shichemt> Houssem: banned xD
<mondass> ta7ché
<mondass> l'admin jé
<metbsd> go back to mars. the earth is in danger
<shichemt> mondass: yédou fi nam
<mondass> haya bech ybaniou all ip mta3 bledna
<Houssem> shichemt haw bich njibou xD att
<mondass> 3andek nam ?
<shichemt> mondass: nam: National Association of Manufacturers
<shichemt> !pingall
<k3nz0> pingall
<k3nz0> !ping
<lubotu2> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Houssem> yabta ya shichemt raja3tlou el controle :D
<marcuy> It works
<k3nz0> !ping
<k3nz0> !ping
<k3nz0> !ping
<k3nz0> !ping
<Houssem> !pingall man antom
<HoussemB2> Houssem : man antom oyotat , k3nz0 , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , HoussemB2 , Houssem , loader , aaronyy , linsuxy , ianp , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , mondass , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , freeflying , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , leni , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , inimi
<lubotu2> Houssem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mondass> nam: National Association of MotherFUckers
<Houssem> ye5dem kan lil 7oss :D
<mondass> !pingall stop censorship
<lubotu2> mondass: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shichemt> ~lubotu2@ubuntu/bot/lubotu chbi zok omou hédha ?
<mondass> plongon fel cheya7
<shichemt> !pingall HOES
<shichemt> !pingall hello
<shichemt> !pingall
<k3nz0> ^k^, timchi tnayek
<Houssem> !addadmin shichemt
<lubotu2> Houssem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mondass> ta7ché
<mondass> bdé ybanni
<shichemt> !pingall
<shichemt> !pingall allo
<mondass> haya enestou fikom ghréstou
<shichemt> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'pingall'
<shichemt> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'pingall HOES'
<shichemt> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'pingall hello'
<shichemt> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'pingall'
<shichemt> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'pingall allo'
<^k^> k3nz0, 什么样的食物你喜欢？  ㍜ 
<Houssem> !addadmin shichemt
<lubotu2> Houssem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Houssem> bara tawa shichemt
<Houssem> :)
<Houssem> !addadmin mondass
<lubotu2> Houssem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Houssem> bara mondass
<shichemt> a
<shichemt> houssem
<shichemt> eullou
<shichemt> Houssem?
<Houssem> ouii shichemt ?
<shichemt> Houssem mcha fibeli dhrabt ban
<shichemt> :D
<Houssem> lol :D lééé حي يرزق
<Houssem> howa el bot w mabanouchi
<Houssem> metfat7iiin el chnawa :D
<knownbad> 可能需要个不同时区的管理员了。
<knownbad> 我提名德国松鼠。
<knownbad> 全票通过。
 * knownbad 听见大家欢呼着。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 快出来谢票。
<shichemt> Houssem zbaber el chenwa
<shichemt> :D
<terror_rojla> terrorist rojla
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: arigato
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: domo.
<Houssem> shichemt =D ya weeeeldi el Gtatess mta3hom yfaaat9ouuu ! xD el terma mafamach ama tchaya5 xD
<knownbad> 妈的竟然还在用FF3的。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 说到酸菜，刚刚同事买了酸菜pastrami回来。  还满好吃的。
<alvin_rxg> no
<knownbad> no？
<knownbad> 你吃了拉肚子？
<alvin_rxg> 每天吃呢，谁乐意啊
<knownbad> 嗯加点糖吧。
<knownbad> 把它当成上海菜。
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<knownbad> 我这里隔壁就一家四川餐馆和青岛面馆。
<alvin_rxg> 不喜欢辣的。青岛那啥口味？
<knownbad> 面馆了，就他们的面真不错。  还有饺子，菜包字。
<knownbad> 我试了他们的戗面馒头但我吃不来，太干了。
<knownbad> 你该弄些冷冻饺子放家里。
<knownbad> 办个同学会大家包些饺子。
<knownbad> 顺便骗些女同学。
<knownbad> 要是你喜欢男的也可以。。。
<knownbad> 拉屎去。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> gn8 all
<shichemt> !pingall HoussemB2
<HoussemB2> shichemt : houssemb2 oyotat , linsuxy , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , HoussemB2 , loader , FeiRuoWa , ianp , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , clarezoe , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , aaronyy , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , freeflying , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , inimino , tenzu ,
<lubotu2> shichemt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shichemt> eulouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<shichemt> !pingall Hello :D
<HoussemB2> shichemt : hello :d oyotat , linsuxy , Evanescence , ezsmoke , MeaCulpa , HoussemB2 , loader , FeiRuoWa , ianp , xiamx , Destine , maivel , Ethan- , fivesheep , clarezoe , wegue , grasshog , FrankLv , aaronyy , ubuntulo1 , ImN , copyleft , Fox78 , lqi , freeflying , penghb , linsux , Kandu , ^k^ , fennng , jasonjang , metbsd , ArneGoetje , sabalaba , knownbad , lubotu2 , Kakurady , shichemt , ChanServ , kevc , urlgrabber , marcuy , inimino , tenzu , 
<lubotu2> shichemt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shichemt> EULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<shichemt> metbsd: are you there ?
<^k^>  06:02
<FeiRuoWa> holy shit, highlights.
<FeiRuoWa> who decided that would be a cool feature?
<FeiRuoWa> O.o
<shichemt_offisha> !pingall :D
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-15
<knowbody> knownbad: exit
<hceasy> 怎么把另一个硬盘上的根目录 挂在到目前使用的系统的根目录下 ？？？
<hceasy> 怎么把另一个硬盘上的根目录 挂在到目前使用的系统的根目录下 ？？？
<aaronyy> mount -o bind?
<aaronyy> or unionfs?
<aaronyy> 如果是合起来只能用unionfs吧
<dulio> 我只是看看我的显示名
<dulio> 再看看
<fighterlyt> Hi,everyone
<aaronyy> hello
<^k^> aaronyy, 好  ㍠ 
<fighterlyt> The big bang theory
<fighterlyt> 怎么robot只对你有反应
<dulio> good morning
<aaronyy> 你再试试
<dulio> 早上要考数据库呢
<aaronyy> test
<aaronyy> 真够慢的
<^k^> aaronyy, ....  ㍠ 
<fighterlyt> test
<^k^> fighterlyt, ....  ㍠ 
<dulio> 中文的linux IRC就是这儿了吗？
<aaronyy> 可能
<dulio> aaronyy: 不是吧－－
<aaronyy> 不知道，我不用ubuntu也不用中文
<dulio> aaronyy: 你是用什么系统和什么语言？
<aaronyy> archlinux
<dulio> aaronyy: 好系统
<aaronyy> 在虚拟机里用
<dulio> aaronyy: 你装桌面了吗？
<aaronyy> 用的gnome3的fallback
<aaronyy> 为了看看xchat
<dulio> aaronyy: 说来arch的软件可真够新的
<aaronyy> 不过gnome terminal也不错阿
<aaronyy> 恩
<dulio> aaronyy: g3出了不久arch源就可以直接安装
<aaronyy> 你用什么阿
<dulio> aaronyy: 我主用ubuntu
<dulio> aaronyy: 其它折腾不起来
<aaronyy> 可以用虚拟机折腾
<dulio> aaronyy: 试过fedora15的g3，不是很习惯g3
<aaronyy> 我还是觉得win7比较好
<dulio> aaronyy: 哈哈，虚拟机我的电脑运行起来很慢
<aaronyy> win下面没有什么特别好的irc软件
<rothsdad> 早
<dulio> aaronyy: 万能的windows下总有替代的软件
<aaronyy> 没有免费的，mirc应该不错吧，xchat居然也不是免费
<dulio> aaronyy: 不过windows下没有试过
<dulio> aaronyy: 不免费？
<dulio> aaronyy: IRC软件。。。？
<aaronyy> 恩
<dulio> aaronyy: 太不地道了这样
<aaronyy> xchat没有官方免费的，但是有别人编译的，不是很好用
<dulio> aaronyy: 我正在gnome terminal下用irssi上呢
<aaronyy> weechat比较好吧
<dulio> aaronyy: windows？
<aaronyy> terminal
<aaronyy> 不过我的键盘没有F
<dulio> aaronyy: 。。。
<aaronyy> 我是说F1-F12
<aaronyy> 所以用terminal下的不方便
<dulio> aaronyy: o……是什么键盘，没有Fx的
<aaronyy> 你可以试试weechat阿
<aaronyy> 笔记本的，其实可以选择F或者播放按钮之类的
<dulio> aaronyy: 哈哈，有空试试，其实是有xchat
<dulio> aaronyy: 不过我确实挺喜欢终端的软件
<dulio> aaronyy: irssi啊，mocp啊
<aaronyy> 那怎么不用tilling wm阿
<dulio> aaronyy: 占用资源少
<dulio> aaronyy: 这是做什么的？
<aaronyy> 就是没有窗口的桌面阿
<aaronyy> 比如awesome
<dulio> aaronyy: 没有试过的说。。。
<dulio> aaronyy: 是什么样子的？
<aaronyy> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Awesome
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<dulio> aaronyy: ok，看看
<dulio> aaronyy: 这是和gnome这样的桌面环境？
<aaronyy> 更简单阿
<aaronyy> 窗口默认是相互连着的
<dulio> aaronyy: 说来现在这些软件有没有一些对桌面环境特别依赖的？
<aaronyy> 还好吧
<aaronyy> 窗口还是有的，就是和最大化差不多
<dulio> aaronyy: 嗯……gnome-terminal其实速度很慢感觉……
<aaronyy> urxvt不错阿
<dulio> aaronyy: urxvt？
<aaronyy> 不过我很懒，就用gnome-terminal了
<aaronyy> 可能叫rxvt-unicode吧
<dulio> aaronyy: 哇，中文终端
<aaronyy> 不觉得gnome-terminal有多慢，不过如果用tilling wm可能rxvt会比较好
<dulio> 之前找到过一个叫fbterm的东西
<dulio> aaronyy: 很差劲
<aaronyy> ubuntu里也有rxvt-unicode的
<aaronyy> 还有rxvt-unicode-256color
<dulio> aaronyy: 256color和没有color有没有不一样？
<aaronyy> 如果有软件支持当然不一样了
<aaronyy> 比如vim就是支持的
<dulio> 显示颜色多些？
<aaronyy> 一般的terminal可能是88色吧，gnome应该是256的吧
<dulio> rxvt的字体……看来还要再调整下……
<aaronyy> 恩，需要手动调的
<aaronyy> 在~/.Xresources里面改设置的
<dulio> aaronyy: 了解
<dulio> 字体调整好我就代替gterminal
<aaronyy> 好像复制粘帖也要配置才可以的
<dulio> 。。。好吧
<aaronyy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rxvt-unicode
<aaronyy> archlinux的wiki写的比较详细
<aaronyy> 如果你能看英文的话
<dulio> aaronyy: try to
<dulio> aaronyy: ^.^
<dulio> aaronyy: 默认没有~/.Xresources对不？
<aaronyy> 恩
<dulio> aaronyy: 原来如此
<aaronyy> 不过配好了看起来还可以
<dulio> 看上去比gterminal好玩多了
<jiero> 早上好
<dulio> jiero: 早上好
<aaronyy> 你先试试awesome吧
<jiero> dulio: 欢迎新人 :D 如果我没搞错
<dulio> aaronyy: 好的，我去虚拟机玩玩
<dulio> jiero: 以前来过～
<dulio> jiero: 其实我是新人
<aaronyy> 也就是折腾而已，用过以后还是gnome方便阿
<dulio> aaronyy: 确实，用来用去发现ubuntu最不揪心。。。
<dulio> aaronyy: rpm系的都用不习惯－－
<jiero> dulio: 用KDE4玩。
<dulio> jiero: 都支持KDE4了吗？
<jiero> dulio: 如果你想要多功能——且喜欢很多菜单的话。
<dulio> jiero: ubuntu
<jiero> dulio: 都一样的，只是软件而已，装就好了
<dulio> jiero: 嗯。。。好像GEEK一样，打开电脑一堆菜单
<dulio> jiero: 哈哈
<aaronyy> kde的东西太容易崩溃了，实在受不了
<dulio> aaronyy: 上次看社交网络，看到那个guy也在用kde桌面
<jiero> 不是吧。。。
<jiero> Geek电脑打开来之后最简单了，全都绑定了。
<jiero> 别人根本用不了
<aaronyy> 拍电影为了好看吧，我都没有看那个电影
<dulio> 绑定。。？
<dulio> 嗯，有可能，反正不是windows就好
<alstein> dulio: 快捷键
<dulio> alstein: OMG
<dulio> alstein: 这电脑只有自己会用
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 以 vim 的方式来使用 chrome 浏览器(利用 vimium 插件) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335171 不仅可以将 shell 的键绑定改为 vi 模式 ，还能用 vim 的模式来浏览网页，用的是 chrome 的 vimium 插件。 1.安装 打开 vimium 插件 ，再单击安装即可。 2.使用 (1) 页面浏览 j、k、h、l：向下/上/左/右滚动 gg 和 G：移至页 ...
<alstein> alstein: 恩,快捷键只有自己知道
<dulio> ï¼ 
<dulio> alstein: 呃，这太牛了
<dulio> alstein: 我只有一些快搜方式，terminal的，浏览器的
<jiero> dulio: 看多少人都是没菜单的，按下键盘就出来了，网络/文件浏览器直接F2 F3
<alstein> dulio: 不牛啊,习惯了就离不了了,不是自己的电脑怎么都用不舒坦
<jiero> duilo: 其实都是很多很多简单的而已
<dulio> 嗯。。。努力做一个习惯快捷键的人
 * jiero 认为每个人都应该有个网站，然后就远程使用自己的设置，这样就不怕Google所谓的云服务了。
<^k^> 配置都在 ~/.gconf*
<jiero> Cloud都没用了。
<alstein> dulio: 自己常用的脚本丢了干脆死了算了
<aaronyy> 常用的设置文件可以放到github阿
<jiero> alstein: geek用来备份的站点有几十个阿。。。
<dulio> alstein: 嘿嘿，你一般是改什么配置的？
<alstein> jiero: 我都在homeserver上,不信任任何第三方
<aaronyy> homeserver多不安全阿
<aaronyy> 怎么也要异地备份吧
<dulio> 我去考试了哦，回聊
<dulio> ^.^
<alstein> aaronyy: 没有,定期刻盘
<aaronyy> 刻盘也不如异地安全阿
<^k^> 配置可以放到github
<aaronyy> ^k^, 我已经说过了
<^k^> :)
<^k^> aaronyy, 有趣的...  ㍡ 
<roylez> ^k^: 老k
<^k^> roylez, 现在是什么时候呢？  ㍡ 
<roylez> ^k^: 9点了
<roylez> ^k^: 梦游呢你
<^k^> roylez, 这是一个数学问题吗？  ㍡ 
 * roylez 恨机器人
 * jiero 想知道大三八 在这里用什么 nick阿
<roylez> jiero: 三八上来少
<roylez> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/ElHC2.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 哦。我也是今年才多的。因为挂#scribus 顺便来这里~
<jiero> roylez: 漂亮的小动物。
<roylez> jiero: scribus我从来不用，没这需求
<roylez> jiero: 似乎是变色龙，对吗？
<jiero> roylez: 我不能确定，那一科的很多
<roylez> jiero: 说的也是
<jiero> roylez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Camale%C3%B3n.jpg
<czq> scribus有什么用的？
<jiero> czq: 用来排版。
<jiero> czq: 用来制作PDF表格和制作演示
 * MeaCulpa dropbox
<czq_> jiero: 喔，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 那个女士的眼睛好恐怖
<czq> 有没有一些php中文讨论的房啊？
<aaronyy> php现在还有人用阿
<jiero> roylez: 用过Webilder ？
<czq> 现在用什么的？
<jiero> aaronyy: 很多很多。
<aaronyy> python之类的吧
<jiero> aaronyy: 因为么。很多以前的使用那个吧。
<roylez> jiero: 没
<aaronyy> python, scala, go比较好吧
<MeaCulpa> 马云终于还是顶不住，流氓了一回
<czq> 开发网站用python？
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: 现在做网站不是一水的php么
<jiero> roylez: 挺好的，可以试用。 http://www.webilder.org/download.html
<aaronyy> czq, appengine不就可以
<aaronyy> 还可以java, go
<jiero> aaronyy: php没有消失的理由，5年内也没可能被那些替代
<jiero> aaronyy: 我不信你能看到wikipedia垮掉
<aaronyy> 现在最大的php网站可能是非死不可
<MeaCulpa> jiero: mediawiki实在不好用，短期内垮掉倒是没啥可能
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你想想那些用户多么能忍耐啊~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://76.13.18.78/2638/5832685979_9253afa07b.jpg
<roylez> jiero: http://76.13.18.77/3305/5832684853_ccc07e6416.jpg
<czq> aaronyy: 现在这么复杂啊
<roylez> Destine: http://76.13.18.77/3508/5833236280_a42d9278dd.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 还有wordpress, drupal, 之类... CMS还是php的居多
<jiero> roylez: 啊呀，我想起小时候了
<aaronyy> php写的系统，我觉得codeigniter还可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...膨大剂
<aaronyy> wordpress, drupal都感觉很烂
<jiero> roylez: 我还在那上面搞了鸟蛋。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...老金往自己JJ上抹一点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<jiero> roylez: 或者是蛇蛋也说不定
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: 那些很烂的CMS，组成了世界上60%的网站估计
<jiero> aaronyy: 没有可能出现php被取代的现象吧。
<aaronyy> MeaCulpa, 可能没有java，.net多吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最近那个基佬抢新郎的视频，看过没？
<jiero> aaronyy: 等10年吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: no
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: java? .net? 那些都是毫无抗压能力的企业内部网站
<aaronyy> 也没有什么公开cms阿
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: java 和 .net 根本顶不住公共访问
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搜索下看看吧
<aaronyy> 微软的网站肯定是.net写的
<MeaCulpa> java和.net设计的目的就是故意为了顶不住的，可以多卖硬件给人家
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: 微软的网站uptime不超过2天
<aaronyy> 人家服务器多无所谓的阿
<emacsyin> latex要换一页用什么命令？
<emacsyin> latex当一页没写完的时候，需要换一页写，要怎么搞？
<aaronyy>  \pagebreak
<aaronyy>  \newpage
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/06/14/mexico-bus-fight.html
<MeaCulpa> pagebreak?
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6558c331jw1di6pam7rs7g.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1di5pzxr9qhg.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太天才了  http://i.imgur.com/iaE1r.png
<jiero> roylez: 这个干吗用？
<roylez> jiero: 密封瓶子的
<roylez> jiero: 密封塑料袋
<aaronyy> 真的挺有创意的
<jiero> roylez: 哦。我习惯转几圈就密封了。。。
<jiero> 就是看那个10年煮肉没腐坏还吃的实验想到的
<jiero> 密封。。。真的听好玩的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...猛
<MeaCulpa> 角斗一把，毒贩威武
<czq> 非常猛啊！
<MeaCulpa> 墨西哥有那么乱么
<MeaCulpa> 毒贩威武，关键还是美国市场活跃
<MeaCulpa> 在墨西哥做大巴，也是穷人啊，加入帮派算了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道谁把我的Power4的宝贝blade给poweroff了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> P4...
<zhangkaixuan> NVIDIA275.09.07发布，修复Gnome3桌面花屏的问题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/nvidia-275-09-07/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: power4，1G内存
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我拿来做文件服务器和ssh代理的
<aaronyy> 和p4比起来那个快？
<roylez> 显然p4
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个，Chassis也是老掉牙了吧
<aaronyy> ssh的socks？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没见过本尊
<MeaCulpa> 估计相当于P3吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有上面的ethernet 模块...这些东西谁会摸...
<aaronyy> 那时候就有blade了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我要的就是没人愿意摸这个效果....结果还是被手痒的给关机了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你装的啥，AIX 5?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然aix 6
<MeaCulpa> ... 不赖么
<UB_> 这里服务器地址，和端口是多少 ？  装个 xchat
<aaronyy> 你不知道地址端口是怎么连的？
<UB_> 网页上进来啊
<aaronyy> xchat内置freenode了
<UB_> irc.freenode.net 6667 ?
<aaronyy> 你直接连不就是了
<UB_> 连不上啊
<aaronyy> 哦，不清楚
<vic_> n卡 终于解决 kde4窗口改变大小 死机的问题了
<aaronyy> 我用ipv6的地址
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<aaronyy> 为什么？
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
 * palomino|working 戳 roylez 
<vic> arch怎么还不出kde4.6.4呢
<pityonline> roylez: 酸……
<roylez> pityonline: ...
 * vic 拜见疼疼 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马您不卧槽了？
<palomino|working> 不急
<roylez> vic: 早...
<vic> roylez: 前几天想给你的zsh配置添加点东西来着，可是我现在忘记要添加啥了。。悲剧
<MeaCulpa> vic: 人生就是如此
<roylez> vic: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/jYvIq.jpg
<vic> MeaCulpa: 悲剧人生啊
<aaronyy> 我一直用arch wiki里的那个zshrc
 * vic 发现主席就是个图片党啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • wine怎么用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335178 我在ubuntu上下载魔兽客户端,装在ubuntu里,装好wine,然后直接运行魔兽就可以了吗???不需要在XP上装魔兽的吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 space01 — 2011-06-15 10:21
<aaronyy> 有没有更好的？
<roylez> vic: 上班无聊阿
<billlee> 为什么打开gnome终端就可以用pushd, 在 sh 提示符下用pushd就提示not found?
<vic> aaronyy: 主席的很好，用的很舒服
<roylez> vic: 没事干，又不能写自己的东西
<vic> aaronyy: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<emacsyin> roylez: 主席你发的图片我都没办法访问，移动宽带似乎有问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你别说，还真有这样的，坐牢了，就不用排队做手术了
<aaronyy> 哦，看看
<vic> roylez: 为啥不能写自己的东西？
<jiero> roylez: 问下，为什么没有人提到国内/日本/香港/台湾的VPS?
<aaronyy> 美国的VPS不错阿
<billlee> 难道gnome终端不是用dash?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内无用，日，港台都比美国贵很多
<roylez> vic: 别人看见问起来，我能说是写自己留着发财的程序的吗
<roylez> jiero: 香港有vps的，以前看到过，忘了
<roylez> jiero: 新加坡的网络环境更好吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦谢了。
<jiero> roylez: 看tenzu就知道了~
<aaronyy> 新加坡也不便宜吧
<vic> roylez: 汗。。。。知足把 我单位都快倒闭了，，，工资，奖金，乱七八糟 的 都要减呢
<roylez> jiero: 不能bt而已
<aaronyy> 中国到美国西岸只有170ms的样子
<roylez> vic: ...
<roylez> aaronyy: 170ms还只有？？
<jiero> roylez: 可以吧？bt linux镜像，bt 买到的的哦国内戏
<roylez> aaronyy: 我原来在香港的时候ping google也就30ms左右
<aaronyy> 哦
<jiero> aaronyy: 中国到香港ping多少？
<aaronyy> 不知道阿
<aaronyy> 看路径的吧
<jiero> aaronyy: 我到美国ping大多200左右，到香港大多130左右
<aaronyy> 香港多少一个月呢？
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 休闲读书听音乐看电影的地方叫什么？
<roylez> jiero: 我现在ping www.hku.hk超时了，nnnnnnnnd
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 娱乐场所
<aaronyy> ping香港google是70ms
<zhangkaixuan> czq:.....不能文艺点。。。怎么听怎么像搞基的...
<aaronyy> 哦，不过那个ip不是固定的
<jiero> roylez: 哈哈。
<czq> zhangkaixuan: ？？？
<tenzu> 我这儿ping哪儿都不通
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 超级市场一次有你以上的东西，可能还有试吃呢
<roylez> jiero: hku.hk超时，stdtime.gov.hk超时，hkday.net 90ms
<roylez> jiero: 似乎前俩域名不让ping
<zhangkaixuan> czq:......好吧 其实我是要在开一个网站 提供书籍、电影、音乐推荐和讨论..... 但是不知道叫做什么名字
<aaronyy> stdtime.gove.hk我也ping不通
<aaronyy> hkday.net 60ms的样子
<jiero> 是的
<jiero> 很多不让ping的。
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 豆瓣嘛 这不是
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ol9lQ.gif
<zhangkaixuan> vic:还真差不多 算是仿豆瓣吧 不过要比他哪里简约干净
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 喔，这样啊！文艺公寓
<zhangkaixuan> cxq:这个名字已经有人使用了。。。。
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 喔，这样啊！文艺公寓。简称文娱
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 文娱
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 它叫豆瓣 你叫黄瓜 哈哈
<czq> 哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/xzhUl.jpg
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不慎退出了
<tenzu> roylez: 抢镜头
<zhangkaixuan> vic:czq: 我倒是想 不过这些都早就被占用了。。。。 现在想名可是个力气活
<roylez> tenzu: 是那条肥胳膊
<aaronyy> 不一定要用.com吧
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 占用了？留瓜。。。留住一些瓜
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 都是些奇奇怪怪的名字。不如直接点，叫做瓜普？
<tenzu> roylez: 我邪恶的看成了全裸
<zhangkaixuan> cxq:这些都被用了。。。。 怎能不再瓜上纠结吗.... 我已经在植物上纠结三天了
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 我看叫宣传委员 不错
<aaronyy> 词典里能查到的应该都用完了吧
<zhangkaixuan> vic:嘿嘿 这个不错
<zhangkaixuan> aaronyy: 估计大部分都用完了
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 文艺委员
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 哈哈
<zhangkaixuan> vic:。。。完了 都被占用了
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 瓜仔乐园
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 我靠 谁这么霸道啊。。。
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 这次瓜得不错吧
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 那就毛概 邓论
<czq> vic: 文艺不行。来个宣传委员
<zhangkaixuan> czq vic:两位兄台。。。咱不再瓜上折腾了  来个有文艺气息的
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 植物的话  五味子 怎么样
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 福临门
<zhangkaixuan> vic czq: 我不卖油。。。 毛概 邓论居然也有了
<zhangkaixuan> vic czq:嘿嘿 我媳妇给我来了个 夜游园./.....
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 好啊。
<zhangkaixuan> czq:貌似都不知道啥意思...
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 四叶杂谈
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 哈哈。是啊。像是成人网
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/rKqgO.jpg
<aaronyy> 为什么墙壁这么白？
<czq> 你们忙！
<jyfl987> 揭示中国:他有仨老婆，十几个孩子，情人数不清，嫖妓得过花柳，始乱终弃害女孩子自杀。一边骂政府腐败一边跑去做官，曾在共产党最困难时脱党，骂过蒋介石，后专程向蒋求饶，文革时说毛主席比亲爷爷还亲，写诗吹捧江青，没多久又跳出来欢呼粉碎四人帮，他，就是郭沫若
<zhangkaixuan> czq vic:。。。无奈了 那个啥 osmsg.com现在正在找管理和编辑 你们来不?
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 不来。。没那耐性。。
<NoIE> 为什么最近 forum.ubuntu 总是往我的邮箱里发信？
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 什么网？
<zhangkaixuan> vic:...
<zhangkaixuan> czq:额 介绍linux软件 游戏 新闻的网站 兄台可以去看看 osmsg.com  有兴趣了跟我说声
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 你是这个网站的管理员？
<zhangkaixuan> czq:恩....
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 平时需要做什么的？
<zhangkaixuan> czq:管理文章 发文章......
<zhangkaixuan> czq:其实就是这些工作....
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 我就看文章。。hoho
<zhangkaixuan> vic:.....要多做贡献.... 其实一直想作成开源社区 但是没人加入.....
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 老实说吧。我不会写文章
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 其实我是打酱油的。。。
<jyfl987> zhangkaixuan: 为什么这个叫 osmsg 却只刊linux
<czq> vic，打酱油什么意思？
<aaronyy> 路过的意思吧？
<vic> czq: 嘎，不会吧  连打酱油都不知道啥意思
<jyfl987> 印度厂商Sakshat去年表示要制造35美元平板产品，今天他们终于开始发售这款7英寸型号 IIT-Rajasthan，不过35美元的价格实在是勉为其难，这款产品实际价格49美元，在政府补贴下，国民能用25美元的代价购买到。
<czq> vic: 不知道
<tenzu> 胸毛男。。。
<zhangkaixuan> jyfl987:这里的os是开源的意思... 其他bsd开源的夜游介绍 只是很少
<jyfl987> tenzu: 咋？
<jyfl987> zhangkaixuan: 应该介绍点微内核的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 郭沫若那个是真的么？
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 网站好像做很久了啊
<zhangkaixuan> czq: vic:写文章。。。。。 。。。。 恩 可以按照我发的格式些。。。都是一样的
<zhangkaixuan> jyfl987: 兄台 加入进来吧。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> czq:都一年了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 许多都考证得出来的
<jyfl987> zhangkaixuan: 额 没必要吧 想发文章 投稿就行了 何必进来参合
<jiero> 学到一些关于 gphostscript的东西呃。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我不懂历史，不过看到了还是虎躯一震
<tenzu> jiero: gsview
<vic> zhangkaixuan: 酱油党，潜水党就是我了。。。连贴都很少发 ，还发文章，你绕了我把。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 工商银行和支付宝就快捷支付达成合作。。。http://club.alipay.com/read-htm-tid-10051146.html
 * pityonline 向郭沫若老师学习！
<vic> 郭沫若咋了？
<zhangkaixuan> jyf1987:.................好吧...
<zhangkaixuan> vic
<zhangkaixuan> 嘿嘿 大家去我哪里发水吧
<jyfl987> tenzu: 老郭的人品 比鲁迅还臭的
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 看了一下分类，你懂的还不少啊！厉害啊
<zhangkaixuan> czq:最开始也不懂。。。 不过天天看文章 不懂也知道了...
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 都是你亲手写的？
<zhangkaixuan> czq:除了转载的 别的都是一个一个字打出来的...
<xiangfu> http://cnbeta.com/articles/145704.htm
<jiero> tenzu: 谢啦。我说的是压缩pdf的事情
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 那个 plugin电脑是你们成员搞的？
<xiangfu> jyfl987 你说  atben, atUSB?
<xiangfu> jyfl987还是 DDNAS?
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 昨天不是有个新闻说 做了个500不到的 用marvell芯片的小电脑么
<jyfl987> ddnas?
<jyfl987> 我看他们的页面上写着感谢xiangfu赞助
<xiangfu> 不是电脑。是无线。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/lXPxs.jpg
<xiangfu> 无线模块。　
<xiangfu> jyfl987 等会，有点乱，你说的是那个？　
<xiangfu> DDNAS?
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 恩，先考虑一下！
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 就是那个电脑阿 用路由的盒子装起来的 1.2g的cpu
<xiangfu> jyfl987嗯，那个叫  ddnas.
<xiangfu> 是ＱＱ群里 KISS 做的。
<zhangkaixuan> czq:嘿嘿 忙去了 有兴趣了给我发信
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 怎么发？
<xiangfu> jyfl987　我正在给他们喧传一下。:)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 他们从哪里搞来那处理器的
<xiangfu> jyfl987 这个是到ＱＱ群里问他。
<xiangfu> 他现在，在线
<jyfl987> 怎么去qq群？
<tenzu> roylez: 这个太有才了
<zhangkaixuan> czq:在我网站上浏览 或者点哪个投稿 或者在irc里面呼叫我
<jyfl987> linuxqq和webqq都不支持加群
<czq> zhangkaixuan: 好！
<roylez> tenzu: what are you looking at fleshy ...
<freeflying> roylez: 赶紧帮我推荐人
<freeflying> roylez: 有推荐费的
<roylez> tenzu: 真没人了
<roylez> freeflying: 发错了...
<tenzu> 我就当没看到。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 恩
<roylez> tenzu: 你愿意加入 canonical 么？
<freeflying> roylez: 咋招人恁麻烦呢
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你没看见推荐费三个字i？
<roylez> tenzu: 找freeflying
<tenzu> shocked
<xiangfu> jyfl987 那你加他 GTALK
<tenzu> freeflying: 怎么算加入？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 最近没钱折腾
<roylez> tenzu: 全职工作
<roylez> tenzu: work from home
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xiangfu> jyfl987 anyway. just fyi: sniperpr at gmail dot com
<jyfl987> ok
<tenzu> roylez: 工作内容是？发帖的话我不需要培训。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我也是
<tenzu> jyfl987: 咱俩应该去当五毛
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 你真没品
<jyfl987> tenzu: 要当就当五块
<tenzu> jyfl987: 每当过五毛不能直接升级到五块吧
<jyfl987> tenzu: 谁说的 这跟部队一样 士兵和军官是两条线
<tenzu> jyfl987: 意思是你有门路？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 哼哼
<tenzu> jyfl987: 求介绍
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你回来之后自然可以找到的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 回去了就没那么多时间发帖了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 可以职业干这个
<tenzu> jyfl987: 全职太累，我只想挣外快
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你不如去脱衣舞男了  海龟脱衣 比 大学生火
<pityonline> freeflying: 侯总可以到 twitter 上发个消息
<eatapple> 没人？
<eatapple> 有高手在不？
<xiangfu> 没有
<eatapple> 为什么rhythmbox播放音乐的时候声音忽有忽无
<eatapple> 有时候还不能播放
<eatapple> 没人鸟我？
<pityonline> eatapple: 没遇到过哦
<pityonline> eatapple: 用的什么声音输出设备？
<jyfl987_> 进来了
<eatapple> 声卡是intel 8x0
<jyfl987_> 如何在tty下用dual screen呢
<jyfl987_> 或者把两个tty分别放两个屏幕 上
<jyfl987_> roylez: ?
<roylez> jyfl987_: ?
<aaronyy> 为什么不用X阿
<roylez> tenzu: 你问freeflying嘛，field support的话还是要出差不少的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/drMCJI4VAV4/?phd=99
<stock> names
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.independent.ie/world-news/middle-east/66bn-in-us-cash-for-iraq-rebuilding-stolen-2673598.html
<jiero> 我也写网页耍耍 https://sites.google.com/site/byjiero/home  垃圾的Sunpinyin竟然不知道”耍耍“
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/06/15/cicada_in_mouth.html
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 求助，哪位大大帮忙下个emerald http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335184 网络问题连不上git下载 Code: git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/fusion/decorators/emerald ubuntu11。04自带的用不了，git又连接不成功，求哪位大大下下来打个包发我下吧，谢谢 邮箱 flying2903@yahoo.cn bowing。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomkin123 — 2011-06-15 12:0 ...
 * lainme vps的ipv6竟然坏了，正在写东西
<Gefenbauer> 话说irssi的官网挂了么？
<oYseDnV> 对乱码表示极度无奈 -_-
<oYseDnV> 对没有输入法也表示极度无奈 ... -_-"
<oYseDnV> SOS 啊!! o.o"
<iGoogle> SOS 过时了
<oYseDnV> --__--
<oYseDnV> 欲哭无泪中...
<oYseDnV> 没人？D=
<oYseDnV> 拜託 o.o...
<iGoogle> 说啥系统。啥情况。别哭。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 疼猪哥
<maplebeats> =,=
<maplebeats> 双簧？
<jyfl987_> ls
<jyfl987_> fu
<jyfl987_> sdfkl
<jyfl987_> sdf
<jyfl987_> sdf
<jyfl987_> sdf
<jyfl987_> asdf
<^k^> jyfl987_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • ubuntu10.04smplayer加载不了中文字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335190 已经设置了 编码和字体的选项了 统计信息: 发表于 由 维克猫熊 — 2011-06-15 12:58
<Tommy__> 我来也
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/8dbez.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmshgcskqo1qicrz8o1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1308159662&Signature=PXMAQNn4O47HbogDZrKzwqJedH4%3D
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/vJGLF.jpg
<lainme> roylez: 好吧，很生动的表情。。。
<lainme> kimag.es正式关门了
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/e1HuN.jpg
<roylez> lainme: imm.io继续用
<lainme> roylez: 换到imgur了。。
<tenzu> 图库？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/SFqA9.jpg
<roylez> lainme: imgur脚本传不方便
<lainme> roylez: 我申请了api，还行
<roylez> 最讨厌注册神马的了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/DiMoR.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 某演唱会么？
<roylez> tenzu: 应该是
<roylez> tenzu: 这是最适合肩上扛女人的t shirt吧
<vic> qvod 是个好东西啊
<tenzu> roylez: 我扛不动
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/7bQz6.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: ...我也差不多。曾经卧推100体重21个
<roylez> tenzu: ...我也差不多。曾经卧推100%体重21个
<tenzu> roylez: 我老婆太沈
<tenzu> 我怕脖子断掉
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> chen竟然打出来沈
<dulio__> 大家好
<tenzu> 难道是多音字？
<^k^> dulio__, 好  ㍥ 
<richardma> 有没有测试无线链接质量的工具阿？
<roylez> tenzu: 似乎是通的
<tenzu> roylez: 还真是通假字
<roylez> tenzu: 你还没退休呢，研究神马通假字
<tenzu> roylez: 我又文盲了我
<tenzu> roylez: 在线新华字典。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 我那届高中，茅厕还是mao si，刚上大学，新的新华字典上就变mao ce
<roylez> tenzu: 新华字典相当不好
<tenzu> roylez: 现代汉语辞典会不会比较好？
<roylez> tenzu: 除了康熙字典，其他都是渣渣
<iGoogle> roylez: 用康熙字典给女儿取名？
<jyfl987_> xiamx:
<roylez> iGoogle: 您终于舍得来上班了？
<tenzu> roylez: 那个生僻字太多，不过倒是很有趣
<roylez> tenzu: 突然想看看《出师表》有没有也和且
<tenzu> roylez: 为啥看那个？
<roylez> tenzu: 有也没且
<iGoogle> sda2扩展掉sda1，耗时居然这么长。
<richardma> help
<richardma> 每次输入命令的时候总是忘了斜杠
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.douban.com/note/149420244/
<roylez> iGoogle: 求雷
<iGoogle> 应该把 urlgrabber 踢了
<tenzu> roylez: 这。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 是严肃的
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 求继续下雨
<roylez> tenzu: 行苟且之事  <--- 明白了不？
<roylez> tenzu: 台湾因为于右任的抗议，将【也门】翻成了【叶门】……
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得我语文基础上升到了一个新的高度
<tenzu> 可不可以引申为说yeah的同样很下流？
<iGoogle> 俄罗斯的作风：谁惹我，我打谁！北朝鲜的作风：谁惹我，我打南韩！美国的作风：看谁不顺眼不听话，就打谁！ 中国的作风：谁惹我，我就骂谁！
<tenzu> 神看的不是完整版。。。
<iGoogle> 此次征兵令非比寻常，因为这是越南政府自1979年对华战争以来首次颁布的此类命令。
<jiero> 哦。
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • About python http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335194 Hi,Everyone, I am using ubuntu 10.10 and the python installed by "command:sudo apt-get install python" is python2.6.6 And I am intended to run a software compile by python2.6.6 from 2 egg files. what is the matter when occurring this type of error ? Thanks. p8h61@p8h61-System-Product-Name:~/pipeline$ ./birdsuite_converter --familyfile /h ...
<jiero> 不知道。
<summerman> 为什么UB用OPERA浏览器没的IRC？
<NoIE> 北韩说，谁惹我，我就发展核武。
<NoIE> summerman: 不会的。
<summerman> 我在TWEAK里下的就是没的IRC，还有从官网下的，然后通过自带的软件中心安装也没的。
<iGoogle> 设置邮件帐号那里，有irc
<summerman> 晚上回去看看。。。
<changkinkuo> 各位好
<roylez> tenzu: 翻译“且夫”
<emacsyin> summerman: irc不是一个软件
<emacsyin> summerman: 它有很多客户端
<emacsyin> roylez: 也门翻译成叶门有什么作用
<changkinkuo> YChat In windows Why can't show the Charter?
<tenzu> roylez: ”我也知道“这句话变得很内涵很内涵
<palomino|working> ..... , tenzu
<roylez> tenzu: palomino|working 马也知道
<palomino|working> 驰知道 , roylez
<pityonline> kde 的网络管理器好像有问题，我明明插着网线能上网，但打开 nm 后发现有线连接是空的
<tenzu> 233
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 因为你在 /etc/network/interfaces 里边的设置吧
<tenzu> pityonline: 你怎么又kde了？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 如果设置了dhcp什么的，nm就不显示这个了
<wpahipc> pidgin不能登录msn谁遇到这样的情况
<wzssyqa> wpahipc: 有个版本有bug，好像是2.7.9
<wzssyqa> wpahipc: 升级下
<wpahipc> 我都到2.8了
<wpahipc> Pidgin 2.8.0 (libpurple 2.8.0)
<wpahipc> 64907e955d5af4c51dbf683f72d3e75a6d52ba46
<wzssyqa> wpahipc: 呃，难道msn又挂了？
<tenzu> 表示没挂
<wpahipc> gnome与KDE自带的聊天软件都可以上MSN 就是pidgin上不了
<wpahipc> 奇怪
<lainme> 没挂
<wzssyqa> wpahipc: 那就是又bug了
<wpahipc> 2.7-2.8都不能登录？
<wpahipc> 貌似别人的可以上吧
<wpahipc> 奇怪
<lainme> wpahipc: 2.8.0，我的可以
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你是pidgin吗？
<wpahipc> 是呀
<wpahipc> Pidgin 2.8.0 (libpurple 2.8.0)
<wpahipc> 64907e955d5af4c51dbf683f72d3e75a6d52ba46
<wpahipc> Pidgin 是一个基于 libpurple 的可同时连接到多种消息服务的即使消息客户端。Pidgin 通过 GTK+ 使用 C 语言编写。Pidgin 在 GPL2 或更高版本许可下发布，允许在此许可下自由地使用、更改和再发布，许可证文本已随 Pidgin 一起发布。Pidgin 的版权属于其贡献者，该列表也随 Pidgin 一起发布。Pidgin 及其贡献者不对其提供任何担保。
<wpahipc> 有用的资源
<wpahipc> 	网站
<wpahipc> 	常见问题
<wpahipc> 	IRC 频道：#pidgin (irc.freenode.net)
<wpahipc> 	XMPP MUC: devel@conference.pidgin.im
<wpahipc> 从其他 Pidgin 用户获得帮助：support@pidgin.im
<^k^> wpahipc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<wpahipc> 我的是pidgin
<OT_iux> ...?
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 早empathy了
<lainme> wpahipc: 我的也是
<pityonline> tenzu: wzssyqa 设置的 DHCP 仅地址，但 gnome 里也是设置的 DHCP 仅地址，却能正常显示
<wpahipc> lainme:也是什么？上不了MSN  ？？
<tenzu> pityonline: 搞不懂，我一直是wicd了事
<lainme> wpahipc: pidgin2.8.0，msn无问题
<wpahipc> 奇怪了，这是为什么呢
<gebjgd> wpahipc, ubuntu?
<wpahipc> 怎么我的就是不行？
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 重装吧
<wpahipc> 不是
<wpahipc> 刚重安装了
<wpahipc> fedora archlinux debian都试了，同样是pidgin的msn不能登录
<gebjgd> msn港港的
<wpahipc> gentoo也试过
<gebjgd> 手机上都随便上
<wpahipc> 手机可以上
<emacsyin> wpahipc: 我的都没问题阿
<wpahipc> MIM可以上
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 弄那么多发行版干吗？
<wpahipc> 就是我的帐号在pidgin上不行
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 让我想起来装n个win的人
<wpahipc> 我一个一个测试，看自己喜欢用哪个
<tenzu> 系统测试员。。。
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 我这就是，/etc/network/interfaces 管着有线，nm管无线
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 没在 /etc/network/interfaces 里设置过
<jiero1> 通常一个人就一个系统好了
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 打开瞧瞧呢，或许别的什么软件给你改了
<jiero1> wpahipc: 。。。都差不多
<wpahipc> 恩
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 我早就测试完了
<wpahipc> 是的
<wpahipc> 主要看使用习惯
<pityonline> tenzu: 电脑上没用过 wicd
<gebjgd> pityonline, wicd不行。不支持umts
<gebjgd> pityonline, 还是要靠networkmanager
<wpahipc> 我就是被pidgin折腾的，想知道是不是发行版的问题还是pidgin的问题
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 我设置 DHCP 仅地址，手动设置的 DNS，结果 DNS 被 nm 给改了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没用过，不知
<wpahipc> 貌似不会是我帐号的问题把
<gebjgd> wpahipc, meebo试试看
<wpahipc> meebo是什么？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: 给 interfaces 看看？
<gebjgd> wpahipc, google
<duhastmich> gebjgd, meego?
<gebjgd> duhastmich, meebo
<wpahipc> KAO,发现了，要来是我的帐号的问题，哀
<gebjgd> www.meebo.com
<wpahipc> 我用其他帐号就可以用pidgin登录MSN，我自己私人常用的就是不可以，奇怪了
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 恭喜
<wpahipc> 会不会与我用msn2011的客户端有关系亚
<pityonline>   1 auto lo
<pityonline>   2 iface lo inet loopback
<wpahipc> 谁知道如何解决
<gebjgd> wpahipc, msn 2011是什么？
<pityonline> wzssyqa: /etc/network/interfaces 里只有那两行
<wpahipc> windows live messenger 2011
<gebjgd> wpahipc, 出门左转#windows
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/ElHC2.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 10年前预定了毁灭公爵 http://i.imgur.com/iJ9Xu.jpg
<gebjgd> roylez, 不好好上班
<wpahipc> 晕，知道如何解决不？
<if_else> 各位 openbox Alt-Tab 可否使用鼠标点击选择窗口？谢谢
<roylez> gebjgd: http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/186656-1/Trucks_runover_legs.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 不知道预定的那张还算不算数
<roylez> tenzu: 似乎是退钱了
<roylez> tenzu: 10年前的一刀很今天的一刀差不少呢
<tenzu> roylez: 10刀，现在40+
<tenzu> roylez: 感觉还是10年前比较贵
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<linsux> fedora怎么安装fcitx的sunpinyin
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走？
<wearkey> linsux:install fcitx-sunpinyin不行么
<emacsyin> 拼音还是fcitx好用
<vic> 顶 fcitx
<wearkey> 同意
<wearkey> 不过没用sunpinyin
<emacsyin> vic: fcitx常用词我的总是不能自动调整上去
<vic> emacsyin: 貌似是。
<linsux> 不行啊，没有这个fcitx-sunpinyin
<wearkey> yum list *fcitx*看看
<wearkey> fedora貌似要加上合作伙伴的软件库？
<linsux> 没有fcitx-sunpinyin
<if_else> 各位兄台，现在我的 arch / debian 两个分支中的 openbox 的 rc.xml 不同，我想使用 arch 的新的更新 debian 久的配置
<if_else> 要怎么在 debian 分支，检出 arch 的配置？谢谢
<wearkey> linsux:加好源了吗？不然去下个源码包好了
<wearkey> 手动编译蛮有趣的。虽然我还干不来
<metbsd> wearkey, 加哪个源啊
<metbsd> 编译不方便日后升级啊
<vic> 这就体现出来gentoo和arch的优越性了  编译源码那是相当的easy啊
<heiher> vic: 这个我非常赞同！
<jiero1> vic: ubuntu都不需要你自己编译的说。
<heiher> 打包和修改太方便啦！
<vic> heiher: 呵呵 那是必须的
<heiher> arch 基本也都不需求
<heiher> 这个你要知道。
<heiher> 当需求的时候方便也很重要。
<vic> jiero1: arch也很少编译。。。。
<metbsd> arch讲究精简
<jiero1> vic: 互相帮忙呃/
<vic> 像是gentoo和arch这种适合洁癖
<metbsd> gentoo和arch虽然方便，但是还是玩家的，达不到企业水准
<vic> 人家说过要做企业吗？
<metbsd> ubuntu以后也会商业化的
<if_else> 各位，git merge 时，在 A 分支上 merge B 和 在 B分支上 merge A 有什么区别？谢谢
<metbsd> 商业化的系统会比较注意细节
<vic> 滚动升级的要做企业  那企业还不得崩溃啊
<heiher> 从哪到哪的问题
<jiero1> metbsd: Ubuntu一直是商业化的。。。你去问freeflying。
<heiher> 滚动升级也不影响吧。
<metbsd> ubuntu不是免费的吗
<wearkey> metbsd:源设置里不是有个叫合作伙伴，把它勾上
<tenzu> 我觉得编译安装可以显得自己比较NB
<vic> 如非必要 坚决不编译
<heiher> NB这纯扯蛋
<heiher> 我也是这样的原则
<metbsd> wearkey, 哪个是合作伙伴，我怎么都是英语的
<heiher> 别人编译的优化参数不一定就比自己的差。
<wearkey> 貌似是受限和非自由软件都在那里
<vic> 但是必要了 就编译的兴奋
<heiher> 很多人都是相同的编译参数又来一遍，这一点必要也没有。
<metbsd> 又不是自己的，有啥好意淫的
<vic> 其实编译参数那个调了，又有多少性能提升？
<metbsd> wearkey, 英语叫什么？
<heiher> 最近在将 ArchLinux 向龙芯平台移植，体会很深，好的包管理系统是多么的重要。
<heiher> 也没有多少提升的，
<tenzu> vic: 我倒是不在乎性能，不慢就行
<heiher> 有些人就看重那一点，没有办法。
<vic> tenzu: 我也是这想法
<vic> heiher: arch的包管理 你觉的还行？
<metbsd> wearkey, 你的fedora的源也是中文？
<heiher> 我觉得很好。
<metbsd> arch的很简陋，不够人性化，但是arch性能不错，比较轻便
<wearkey> metbsd,恩，设置成中文了
<metbsd> 要看什么叫专业，害死去试用opensuse吧
<vic> 啥的人性化
<wearkey> 你等等，我切过去找
<metbsd> wearkey, 帮我找着，谢谢
<metbsd> 好人啊
<metbsd> 好人的fedora启动够慢的
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍧ 
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.fastcompany.com/1758927/how-chinas-cellphone-pirates-are-toppling-governments-in-india-and-the-middle-east
<ye> 大家好
<freeflying> jiero1: Ubuntu是免费的
<^k^> ye, 好  ㍧ 
<ye> 我想问，tar.gz里面的文件如何删除啊？
<ye> ye@ye-fzkj:~/文档$ tar tf a.tgz  浪子心声.lrc ye@ye-fzkj:~/文档$ tar --delete -f a.tgz 浪子心声.lrc tar: 无法更新压缩归档文件 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now ye@ye-fzkj:~/文档$
<ye> ^k^,你好。
<jiero1> freeflying: 。。。我好像很白痴
<^k^> ye, 您好！  ㍧ 
<roylez> jiero1: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/06/diy-weapons-of-the-libyan-rebels/100086/#
<freeflying> jiero1: 这是很多人的误解
<ye> 我提的问题，有谁知道吗
<jiero1> freeflying: 我。。。没误解，我只是这样想metbsd解释。
<metbsd> ?
<metbsd> 解释什么
<tenzu> roylez: 我天朝威武
<ye> tar --delete -f a.tgz 浪子心声.lrc
<ye> a.tar.gz里面只有 浪子心声.lrc 这个文件
<ye> 我试着删除它，发现错误提示。
<metbsd> jiero1, 我是说，fedora后面有redhat买单，opensuse后面是novell，都是有钱的主，ubuntu最穷，所以不够竞争
<ye> 谁知道，请联系我，289540@qq.com
<MaskRay> ye: 先解压成 .tar 再用 --delete 删除
<ye> maskray,必须分2步吗？
<jiero1> metbsd: 所以Ubuntu其实更倚靠社区。倚靠Debian。和穷没关系吧。Debian Centos都很穷。
<metbsd> 用钱搞的和免费搞的，不是一个级别的
<jiero1> metbsd: 不信。不理你了 O:-)
<metbsd> 把ubuntu推向新的阶段，只有商业化
<metbsd> 模仿novel和redhat
<metbsd> 推出商业版本
<pocoyo> ye: --delete 是 tar的命令参数吧。
<MaskRay> ye: 似乎不能用 --delete -zef a.tgz
<ye> pocoyo,你好
<metbsd> 为什么不去仔细研究下塌呢
<pocoyo> ye: 我不怎么好
<ye> 我用tar对系统建了一个tar.gz的备份文件，想删除tar.gz里面的一些文件。
<jska> 尼玛热虱老纸了
<metbsd> wearkey,  :)
<metbsd> 你的fedora有fcitx sunpinyin吗
<wearkey> =.=
<ye> pocoyo,你是名人，
<wearkey> 有
<metbsd> 你怎么装的啊
<wearkey> 你先加上fusion的源
<metbsd> fusion我早加了，你加哪个
<pocoyo> ye: 只能 tar包更新删除吧 不能对压缩过的进行吧
<ye> 哦。
<metbsd> rpmfusion-free rpmfusion-free-updates rpmfusion-nonfree rpmfusion-nonfree-updates
<metbsd> 我就这四个
<ye> 希望tar新版的能支持压缩包的更新删除了，
<tenzu> pocoyo: hi 名人
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 想给ubuntu11.04换个主题一直都换不了，主题软件不会用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335206 因为以前用ubuntu，都装上ubuntu tweak后来被他整的电脑升不了级之后就不在用了，也是由于自己的原因，版本不匹配，用它可以直接安装一些源，直接在主题里就能看见信安装的主题，很方便，不过不用他不会安装 ...
<pocoyo> ye: 都多少版了 不知道 file-roller 是怎么弄的 都可以直接更新啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你好
<wearkey> 晕。我找找
<sunningv> pocoyo: 你好。。有事么/
<pocoyo> sunningv: 我有找你吗？
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才老板居然问我是哪天来上班的，我居然悲催的说是 6 月 4 号……实际应该是 4 月 6 号……
<ye> file-roller是图形的
<roylez> tenzu: booksky没更新，jandan和reddit都翻过几遍了。甚至于ycombinator都去看了。太无聊了
<wearkey> metbsd,错了。不在fusion上，在fedora上
<metbsd> fedora                    Fedora 15 - i386
<metbsd> *updates                  Fedora 15 - i386 - Updates
<metbsd> 我就这两个
<tenzu> roylez: 打你那个神马游戏吧。。。
<pocoyo> ye: 我觉着图形也挺方便
<wearkey> 是这俩个
<metbsd> 奇怪，我怎么没有
<MaskRay> ye: --delete 的资料很少，这个可能本来就不大常用
<roylez> tenzu: 上班呢
<wearkey> 可安装的软件包
<wearkey> fcitx.i686                               4.0.1-2.fc15                     fedora
<roylez> tenzu: 明天我wfh好了，烦死了
<metbsd> wearkey, 里面有sunpinyin?
<kiss990a> 大家好
<wearkey> 我没用sunpinyin..
<^k^> kiss990a, 好  ㍧ 
<metbsd> 那个我也有
<kiss990a> ㍧  这是什么字？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: tar 包里可以方便delete啊。压缩后就不行
<pocoyo> kiss990a: 15点
<kiss990a> 怎么成一个字了。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 是的
<pocoyo> kiss990a: 我这儿显示两字 都挺小。
<kiss990a> 我现在在用xchat 2.8.9 for win版本，没有中文支持
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得你可以研究一下怎么用也且造句和组词
<kiss990a> 需要一个zh_CN 的xchat.mo文件
<pocoyo> tenzu: 今儿死机两次。rp哪
<iIlL10oO> gnome3不如unity呀
<tenzu> pocoyo: 之前做了坏事吧？或者打算做坏事
<MaskRay> 我的 wireless 驱动间歇性 panic
 * pocoyo 杯具啊
<roylez> tenzu: 是也是也
<MaskRay> 还有几次是内存用完死的
<tenzu> roylez: 我想提升自己的文言文功力
<palomino|working> .....还不如unity?那得次到什么程度阿
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我都没注意到内存用完。。。突然没反应
<vic> vbox 实在是太卡了  有没有速度嗷嗷的虚拟机
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，跳个槽看看
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 老了，只能卧槽了
<jiero1> 为啥2年域名比1年贵那么多啊？
<lainme> jiero1: ……续费都这样
<Kandu> jiero1: 這個星期 godaddy 有 29% 的優惠
<tenzu> 神又早退了？
<jiero1> lainme: 那么续费就是补这个差价？以后再买。你买了几年的？
<jiero1> Kandu: 哦。没注意的说。
<tenzu> 没有游戏玩感觉很无聊
<metbsd> 为什么没有游戏玩
<metbsd> 我在玩GTA
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 疼猪哥
<jiero1> 问下 具体 VPS和Hosting有什么不一样呢
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 在忙啥 ？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依
<metbsd> jiero1, 一个是system，一个是提供服务
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 刚好没事干
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 教我翻墙吧
<jiero1> zmcbb30: 宝宝。
<zmcbb30> jiero1: 下午好
<jiero1> metbsd: 谢谢。不懂的说。就是后者无法自行控制。
<roylez> zmcbb30: 你是问肉身的方法吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: shocked
<vic> 弄个ssh 就可以翻了
<zmcbb30> roylez: 网络
<zmcbb30> vic: 花钱不 ？
<zmcbb30> roylez: 难道你可以带我肉身出墙 ？
<lainme> jiero1: 一年一年买的
<roylez> zmcbb30: 不能...
<roylez> zmcbb30: gfw: aliased to ssh -C2g -o ServerAliveInterval=60 -c blowfish-cbc -D 7070
<roylez> zmcbb30: 这个就够了
<roylez> lainme: 你买过？
<zebbin> 我第一次用IRc
<lainme> roylez: 恩，域名
<zebbin> 这里的各位仁兄都是做啥工作的？
<roylez> lainme: 哪个域名？
<lainme> roylez: lainme.com
<roylez> tenzu: 这鼠标垫，居然抢光了
<roylez> tenzu: http://go.didamall.com/tuangou/info/1021.html
<zebbin> 谁可以告诉我  irc是干嘛用的？
<zebbin> 感觉还没QQ 好用
<roylez> lainme: 对docu没感觉
<tenzu> roylez: 键盘控还要啥鼠标垫
<metbsd> irc是纯文字聊天
<metbsd> 老外守旧，所以都用
<zebbin> 哦
<zebbin> 我只是好奇，所以才
<zebbin> 用的
<roylez> tenzu: 拉风用
<zebbin> 大家都是做啥工作的？
<zebbin> 都来说说
<zebbin> 我还是学生
<palomino|working> 哦，年轻人
<palomino|working> 我毕业10多年了
<zebbin> 毕业10年多？   你现在做啥工作？
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是出栏10年多了吧，破马
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 传说中的程序员.. , zebbin
<jiero1> zmcbb30: 忘了问好了。你好。
<zebbin> 哦
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.smzdm.com/genuine-golden-horn-old-sichuan-spicy-beef-jerky-68g-5-bags-of-30-per.html
<roylez> palomino|working: 馋了
<zebbin> palomino|working  当程序员咋样？
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • pidgin无法自动载入好友列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335214 今天安装了pidgin，发现无法自动加载好友列表了，每次打开都是一片空白，[img] Attachment: Screenshot.png [/img]，然后账户管理----禁用---启用，又正常了，每次都要这样，有谁知道咋办呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 elviszhou — 2011-06-15 16:35
<zebbin> palomino|working   我也想当程序员
<metbsd> 程序员很发的
<metbsd> 我也想当
<zebbin> 程序员  很有前途吗？
<roylez> metbsd zebbin 直接卖给 palomino|working 好了，他是老板
 * zmcbb30 我也想当程序员 ， 比公墓猿高尚得多
<metbsd> 不知道，不过很有钱途
<palomino|working> ........
<zebbin> 我咋听说现在学计算机的   不好找工作    和农民工差不多
<metbsd> 程序员老板？
<metbsd> 打工皇帝啊
<MaskRay> roylez: 你加了 -g，是为了给局域网的其他人用？
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍨ 
<roylez> MaskRay: 这个是抄来的参数，没仔细看就放上去了
<vic> zmcbb30: 必须花钱啊 我现在用的一年60
<zmcbb30> (⊙o⊙)哦
<metbsd> 有人睡着赚钱，有人坐着赚钱，程序员属于后者
<zebbin> ubuntu  下最简单的翻墙是啥？
<zebbin> ubuntu 下最简单的翻墙方式是啥？
<NoIE> 逍遥游
<zebbin> ？？？？
<wzssyqa> zebbin: 不要在这问这个问题
<lkk-> 西游记
<zebbin> 哦
<myke2> lubuntu现在进官方分支了?
<vic> ssh
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.mdolla.com/2011/06/76-year-old-photoshop-master-in-china.html
<jiero1> myke2: 是的
<myke2> jiero1: 过去的lubuntu版本现在属于官方衍生版么(如10.04LTS)
<jiero1> myke2: 是的吧。
<myke2> jiero1: 证据
<jiero1> myke2: 不是
<jiero1> 我刚查
<blueghost> 问个 c++ 的问题
<blueghost> 有三个类
<blueghost> A, B, C
<blueghost> 有四个类
<blueghost> 有四个类
<blueghost> A, B, C
<blueghost> A, B, C, D
<blueghost> B, C 派生于 A
<blueghost> D 派生于 B 和 C
<blueghost> 为了 避免 二义性. B, C 派生 A 的时候 是虚拟派生
<blueghost> 问题是
<blueghost> 好了, 没问题了. 忽然我想明白了
<touparx> 蛋疼
<blueghost> touparx:) 不蛋疼啊
<blueghost> touparx:) C++ 经常遇到的.
<blueghost> touparx:) 除非绝对禁止不多重继承
<blueghost> touparx:) 除非绝对禁止多重继承
<myke2> C++ 折腾
<blueghost> touparx:) 只要多重继承, 就很大机会会遇到
<myke2> jiero1: 也就是说只有lubuntu 11.10开始?
<myke2> jiero1: 我看见说5月进入的
<blueghost> myke2:) 进入什么呢
<jiero1> myke2: 是的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 啊, 你什么时候成管理员了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不公平
<myke2> blueghost: ubuntu官方衍生
<blueghost> myke2:) 具体点, 我刚来
<myke2> blueghost: 就是lubuntu进入ubuntu官方衍生这事情
<blueghost> 我家母猫在管教他孩子
<blueghost> myke2:) lubuntu??? 介绍下, 特点是什么
<blueghost> lubuntu 看的眼熟
<myke2> blueghost: 自己google
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是找就有了吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 给我帽子
<blueghost> 帽帽
<Guest85124> roylez: 主席在么? S-Insert 在终端里头粘贴会扔掉TAB?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 偶专门在后半夜踢你
<myke2> blueghost: 以前不是官方的
<blueghost> .................
<roylez> Guest85124: 有点这毛病
<roylez> Guest85124: 你试试 alt-v
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦, 现在变官方了??? 貌似是台湾出的吧
<Guest85124> roylez: 我是adam
<Guest85124> roylez: 我是adam8157
<myke2> blueghost: 2011.05的事情
<blueghost> Guest85124:) 我是夏娃
<roylez> Guest85124: 这个应该是xterm方面的问题
<Guest85124> roylez: alt-v是你自己那个吧
<blueghost> myke2:) 是台湾出的吗
<roylez> Guest85124: 还有中键
<Guest85124> roylez: gnome-terminal也是这样
<myke2> blueghost: 不知道
<Guest85124> roylez: alt-v是你自己的配置吧?
<roylez> Guest85124: 对
<blueghost> myke2:) 貌似 lubuntu 就是 openbox 加一个 panel 而已 啊
<Guest85124> roylez: oops, 我看看去 谢了
<roylez> Guest85124: 没事
<roylez> Guest85124: 不一定能帮上忙
<blueghost> myke2:) 错了, 我说的是 lxde
<Guest85124> roylez: 呵呵
<roylez> Guest85124: 走了，下班
<Guest85124> r
<Guest85124> roylez: bye
<myke2> blueghost: openbox? 那个可以改吧
<blueghost> myke2:) 应该不可以吧. 改了就不是 lxde 了啊
<myke2> blueghost: 我改过的, 有个系统的地方可以改
<blueghost> myke2:) 刚才说错了, 不是说lubuntu 是说 lxde 就是openbox加panel
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 干嘛啊, 蛋疼?
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 不能 -O ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 把自己 ban 就行了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 连 #ubuntu-cn 都进不去. 就没帽子了
<myke2> blueghost: xfce现在已经要求512MB
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: blueghost ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还有个办法, 踢了 chanserv, 就不会自动加帽了. 不过chanserv会自动进来. 试试 ban chanserv 看看.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你干吧
<myke2> 怎么可能T了ChanServ
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我有没帽子. 不用怕报复, ChanServ 应该没有那么智能
<clarezoe_> 怎么删除evoution的设置，我删了.local, .cache, .config下所有的evolution文件夹都没用.我用的是ubuntu 11.04
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你可以 ddos 解决它
<blueghost> myke2:) 可以的, 不过会自动进来. 我在我的频道, 就踢着玩
<blueghost> myke2:) 来了就踢
<blueghost> 来了就踢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 支持你踢了 ChanServ
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 帮我 -O 吧…
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要不你-o ChanServ 看看. 一切源头都在 chanserv. 不过他会自己加帽给自己
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ChanServ 就是 老大哥
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: >_<
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ChanServ 就是 #ubuntu-cn 的胡锦涛
<lenage> 有没有公司招聘的，我需要一份工作
<blueghost> 要不我们自己弄个 irc 服务器, 管理员是 选举的
<blueghost> 不是靠 chanserv 加的
<vic> 服务器资金呢
<vic> 谁负责
<emacsyin> blueghost: 赞成
<blueghost> 有个时间限制, 每个月一次选举. 只能连任两届.
<emacsyin> 我反正不竞选的
<blueghost> 选举权必须是在#ubuntu-cn 登记的. 就是 #ubuntu-cn 的 公民, 游客不算
<emacsyin> 如果这样能培养民主传统，那我是支持的
<blueghost> 半个月拉票, 标明自己的从政理念, 半个月竞选.
<blueghost> 一个月过去了, 不用谈任何技术问题. 就浪费在竞选中了
<emacsyin> 服务器要很多钱吧
<emacsyin> 我的无线网卡在windows下总是不能写入网卡设置
<blueghost> emacsyin:) irc 本身就分布式的. 每个人的机器都当一服务器节点.
<myke2> 干脆发生什么事情都陶片放逐法算了
<myke2> 哪里有这么麻烦呢
<Kakurady> blueghost: 瞎说。
<Kakurady> 服务器是分布式的，而且谁都可以连一台服务器到IRC网络上去，但是客户端是不做服务器用的。
<emacsyin> blueghost: 那怎么样阿，机器越多速度越快吗
<quabug> 有没有搞perl的?我想install Switch结果test没过, 能force install不? 具体 http://code.bulix.org/iichj0-80050
<jiero1> tex的都是点阵字体？
<jiero1> 我今天才知道。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: fine. NickServ 搞定
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) d 手写怎么写的, 先写 竖, 在写向右的圈
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没有人强制规定
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是象 先写 圈再写竖的
<blueworm> 机器人ChanServ 有什么作用啊？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 大部分是这样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 我是先写 圈再写竖. 但我儿子是 竖再圈, 而且没有尾巴. 不知道怎么说
<blueghost> 我贴个图吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 欧美笔顺没有强制规定……
<jiero1> 随意吧。
<jiero1> 明确的说，都是连笔字。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 等等, 他的写法和一般的习惯全不同
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 字母没事的……欧美全是写的乱七八糟的，只要像就ok了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 那我就不那么在意他的笔顺了. http://imagebin.org/158358 <== 他的笔顺
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 写多了他会改的，因为按照那个方式写，速度很慢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 但你对他说清楚， b 和 6 要区分得开
<^{^> hi all
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那样写很快啊, 基本没任何转折.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 单字母很快，但单词呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 全是切线的.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那不知道了. 一步一步来吧
<^{^> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> :)
<^{^> 大家用的是什么客户端连irc？
<touparx> ^{^< irssi
<^{^> 有人用 empathy的吗
<alvin_rxg> blist all
<metbsd> xchat
<blueghost> 谁懂 c++ 的
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 什么问题？
<blueghost> 我的 一个类 多重继承了 三个类
<blueghost> 技术上没问题, 但逻辑上貌似 不应该用 继承.
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<edison0354> lainme: 你豆瓣是su27这个不？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 逻辑上 我的类(A) 包含 其它三个类(BCD)的处理, 三个类分别处理 A 的不同部份, 而不是 这个类A 是其它三个类的变种
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 你说我应该使用继承,还是 将三个类对象作为A的数据
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 有个实际情况是, 我之前已经使用了 继承的做法, 是否继续让他这样做, 还是 改回去
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 给个意见好吗
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 应该是让他更符合逻辑上的要求,还是将错就错
<blueghost> 好吧. 我自己想吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是否该屈服于现实情况, 适应现有的处理,还是整个改回来,使之符合逻辑上的要求
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what? 我在看 irssi
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 表示不懂，但是还是觉得应该符合直觉
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是如果现实不公正, 是要适应现实,还是要革命.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 看成本吧
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 还有收益
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 该改变自己,适应现实, 还是要革命, 使之公正
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 掷色子
<blueghost> ....
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 除非你学习那些过往的人，了解如何组织，如何“革命”，否则就像太平天国一样闹个笑话
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 太平天国真是个笑话，不是当局打败它的，是它自己烂掉的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想多了, 看反动文章多了. 从我的技术问题就想到这些了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这主要还是一个民族的问题，不是政治问题
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 现在这个岂不是也是个笑话，虽然也悲剧了点
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 现在哪个？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: ;)
<alvin_rxg> ey?
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 毛毛嘛
<alvin_rxg> 5mao ?
<quabug> blueghost: 能贴个部分代码出来吗?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 原本的问题是, 是 原先用继承的方法, 原本逻辑上就不该用继承. 但已经这样做了, 我该是让他符合逻辑(如此就要改许多东西), 还是继续用原来的做法(不需改什么)
<blueghost> quabug:) 就是 B, C, D 是分别处理 A 中的不同部份, 应该是包含的模型, 而不是 is a 的意思. 但我原来用了继承了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 不知道这里的人，工作是不是都是与计算机有关的~~~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这得从多个角度来考虑了，哪个方案容易实现，哪个方案效果最优，哪个方案别人喜欢
<quabug> blueghost: 你是pm? 还是leader? 还是只是不爽这件事?
<blueghost> quabug:) 就像 一辆车 有 引擎, 有 轮子, 应该是包含的意思, 但 我把车变成 了 这辆车是一种引擎, 是一种轮子了.
<blueghost> quabug:) 我只是蛋疼
<blueghost> quabug:) 实现上没问题, 就是不爽我这样实现的逻辑关系
<quabug> blueghost: 时间多就改, 忙着赶进度就不改..... (最讨厌进度什么的了...)
<blueghost> 就像现实在我看来非常不正常, 但是还是能运转. 我蛋疼的是我该改变自己,适应他, 还是要试图改变现实
<blueghost> 就这意思
<metbsd> 这么多linux版本，真晕
<metbsd> 都不知道该用哪个了
<vic> 合理的架构很重要。。。
<vic> 不然以后干点什么 费劲
<quabug> metbsd: 随便找个随眼的, 不习惯换就是了..... 分区的时候把home单独出来, 基本配置基本都不变
<stock> 选linux，看个人的性格
<stock> 也得看水平
<edison0354> stock: 性格⋯⋯
<metbsd> 我用过slackware,debian,ubuntu,fedora,rhel,opensuse,centos,...
<edison0354> metbsd: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<metbsd> 好像都满意，又好像都有点不满意
<stock> 我现在一般用gentoo,arch,slackware
<metbsd> arch我也用了
<stock> 不过我是不喜欢用kde和gnome
<stock> openbox
<metbsd> openbox你在哪个上用
<stock> gentoo
<blueghost> metbsd:) 不知用哪个,就自己弄一个
<metbsd> 自己怎么弄啊
<stock> lfs
<metbsd> 我又不喜欢编译
<blueghost> metbsd:) 一块一块搭建啊
<stock> 呵呵
<blueghost> metbsd:) 装基本的系统. 然后喜欢什么 wm 就用什么 wm.
<metbsd> 那个arch也可以吧
<stock> 不喜欢编译，还是arch方便些
<blueghost> metbsd:) 那你就用 arch 啊. 然后不装默认的, 按你喜欢的来配
<cfy> 谁用opera?!
<metbsd> 我的arch装了个xfce4,感觉还行
<blueghost> metbsd:) 象个调酒师, 喜欢什么就放什么
<stock> 我的arch也装了xfce4
<blueghost> metbsd:) 壁纸,自己画.
<stock> 不过我想换到openbox
<metbsd> arch确实不错，不过细节方面就。。
<metbsd> 需要花时间细节化
<stock> 细节自己定
<metbsd> 嫌麻烦，呵呵
<stock> 要现成的，就装其他发行版
<stock> 装深度的
<quabug> metbsd: ...嫌麻烦就用win撒, 又不是非用lin...
<blueghost> metbsd:) 能自己做的,就自己做, 美工好的. 就 美化界面. 设计一个 gtk style, 按自己的心水做. 窗口装饰, 壁纸也自己画. 如果音乐懂的,自己设置系统音效, 自己弹一段吉他, 作为开机音效.
<blueghost> metbsd:) 放个鞭炮,录起来,作为错误的音效
<metbsd> 我主要是因为机器老了，而且winxp也快截止了，想找个后备操作系统
<blueghost> metbsd:) 有能力的, 什么都自己做,有什么不好选择的呢
<metbsd> 先玩玩熟，到时倒过去
<stock> 老机器装slackware
<metbsd> 而且arch的gdm问题还没解决，挺郁闷的
<stock> slackware可以装486呢
<metbsd> slack确实类似pacman的吧
<metbsd> stock, 你的arch xfce用那个桌面管理器？
<metbsd> gdm?
<stock> 没有用
<vic> arch必须用kde啊
<metbsd> 那你怎么进图形界面？
<stock> startx
<stock> 从控制台进
<metbsd> 为什么不用gdm？
<stock> 为啥非要用啊
<metbsd> 感觉方便啊，不用打startx
<edison0354> vic: KDE驱散
<metbsd> 还能选择语言
<stock> 以前用过其他的登陆器，不过后来都删了
<edison0354> metbsd: 有人不喜欢dbus，所以不用gdm
<ofan> 不用登陆器的路过....
<metbsd> dbus是干吗的
<edison0354> ofan: 你咋登的
<vic> edison0354: 驱散啥
<edison0354> vic: 驱散KDE
<stock> 就是一个图形界面，没啥大用
<vic> edison0354: 为啥
<ofan> edison0354: 直接su ofan -l -c .... startx
<edison0354> metbsd: 进程间交互用的
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<metbsd> 我是想找个linux当桌面用
<snoop_fy> metbsd: gentoo
<metbsd> 因为xp就要废了
<Oliver____> 我只是把Linux当避难所
<metbsd> gentoo那个编译啊
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 我已经很多年不用windows了
<ofan> 写到inittab里
<metbsd> 现在见到gentoo啊，我就心里发毛
 * edison0354 mac ing
<metbsd> 哪怕这个词
<stock> 用gentoo锻炼水平啊
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 我刚发毛完，昨天手欠，升级了下显卡驱动，然后起不来，然后把内核重新编了下，模块什么的都编了下，OK了
<stock> hehe
<metbsd> 我就觉得吧，gentoo有必要嘛，编译的那么细
<ofan> edison0354: 黑mac退散..
<metbsd> 还要编译内核
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我就一个理念. 在 linux 下有什么觉得不好的, 要不就改, 改到自己满意, 要不就自己重新做一个.
<edison0354> ofan: 你买了？
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 又不是常编，装好以后偶尔编译下
<metbsd> 刚接触linux还有兴趣折腾内核
<stock> 其实arch+xfce4就不错了
<stock> 速度也不慢
<snoop_fy> arch也不错
<metbsd> 现在真的不想了，累了，想找个归宿
<snoop_fy> 我是gentoo+xfce4
<edison0354> ofan: 买MAC装瘟到死的驱散
<blueghost> metbsd:) 别象 windows 那样,总等别人弄好了在用. 而是要自己做
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 我最终的归宿选gentoo了，真的不错
<stock> 用gentoo装xfce4慢
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 非常稳定
<snoop_fy> stock: 装kde那才叫慢。。
<metbsd> 我机器慢啊
<snoop_fy> stock: kde是一个晚上，gnome是半个晚上，xfce是1到两个小时
<metbsd> gentoo装libreoffice快不快，需要编译几天？
<stock> 我以前就是gentoo+kde
<wjj361_> 还是cload 酷哇
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 有bin
<moerjojo> 什么情况？
<snoop_fy> metbsd: office有二进制的
<stock> 安装了好长时间
<snoop_fy> 第一次装gentoo的时候用了一天才弄明白
<blueghost> 别人开发的, 觉得好用就用,不好用就改到好用, 或者自己做一个好用的和 别人分享. 要不 用开源的干嘛呢
<snoop_fy> 从早上到晚上，翻着文档编译
<blueghost> 就因为 免费??
<stock> 所以用gentoo,还是用小box好
<blueghost> 如何体现开源以及开源精神呢
<metbsd> 而且觉得gentoo是非主流，公司都不用的
<snoop_fy> gentoo真的很不错，自己调整好一套编译选项，以后升级的时候都非常方便，我这个系统都一年了，都没怎么动过
<vic> arch才是我最终的归宿
<soiamso> metbsd:  gentoo 就是锻炼忍耐力的
<snoop_fy> 。。
<snoop_fy> 男人需要点忍耐力
<blueghost> vic:) 四方盒才是最终归宿
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) 男人需要的是持久力
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 正常使用什么系统都不用动的
<metbsd> 大家都说说自己的最终归属吧
<metbsd> 是什么
<metbsd> 我现在都乱了
<blueghost> 四方盒子
<vic> blueghost: 四方盒是啥啊
<moerjojo> ubuntu。。。
<metbsd> 一会pacman,一会yum, aptitude zypper
<blueghost> vic:) 你老了 就知道了
<stock> hehe
<vic> blueghost: 靠、
<metbsd> pacman -Syu, yum -y update, aptitude update, zypper up
<blueghost> vic:) 也有坛子的
<vic> blueghost: centos？
<metbsd> 四方盒子是啥
<stock> emerge -uDN world
<metbsd> 我感觉arch这个字体不敢恭维啊
<stock> 四方盒子就是骨灰盒
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 其实都是linux，都是自己去调整的
<vic> 字体就是一个配置文件的事啊
<blueghost> stock:) 干嘛明说啊
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在桶型的居多
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦
<neolkb> 感觉还是fedora好点
<stock> 不明说，他们不懂
<blueghost> 呵呵
<metbsd> 怎么每个人的归宿都不一样
<neolkb> 我用过ubuntu 用过opensuse 用过debian 感觉还是redhat的爽点
<metbsd> 你觉得opensuse的yast怎么样
<soiamso> neolkb: 你搞开发的？
<metbsd> neolkb
<alvin_rxg> bitlbee 如何支持中文昵称呢？
<neolkb> php
<blueghost> metbsd:) opensuse 貌似 快不行了吧
<metbsd> 为什么啊
<neolkb> metbsd: opensuse 感觉不爽
<soiamso> blueghost: http://stackpointer.info/questions/205/grub
<metbsd> 太慢？
<snoop_fy> metbsd: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06152011-072627pm.php
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 看看我的字体
<neolkb> 不是慢
<metbsd> 太花俏？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 对此, 我从来不管. 我现在重启也不行,关机也不行.我都不管
<blueghost> soiamso:) 都直接 按电源和重启按钮
<metbsd> snoop_fy, 这是arch? 字体不错啊
<snoop_fy> metbsd: gentoo
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 文泉驿的字
<blueghost> soiamso:) 当 linux 为 dos 用. 所以别问 grub
<metbsd> 你有调过字体吗
<blueghost> metbsd:) 你想知道怎么调字体???
<snoop_fy> 没有吧，就装上就OK了啊
<rothsdad> metbsd: 字体跟arch没有关系呵
<blueghost> metbsd:) 想怎么调
<metbsd> gentoo就算了
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: 壳班半天好累
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: ...
<metbsd> 放裸婚时代了
<blueghost> metbsd:) 想怎么调字体
<metbsd> 我不会调
<metbsd> 我的arch字体简直拿不出手
<blueghost> metbsd:) 想怎么调啊.
<soiamso> metbsd: 你裸婚了吗？
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: 一天5罐可乐，两杯奶昔，长此以往不知会如何
<metbsd> 裸婚时代电视剧
<blueghost> metbsd:) 目的是什么
<metbsd> 看的舒服点
<soiamso> MeaCulpa4: 老美不是就这个分量吗？
<metbsd> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06152011-072627pm.php 这个就很不错
<metbsd> 字体看起来舒服
<roylez_> MeaCulpa4: 保持你当下健美的体型
<blueghost> metbsd:) 看的舒服,每个人的观念不同. gebjgd 看 bitmap 字体才舒服
<zuoshouG> 请问以下，10.4自带的u盘启动盘工具，制作时一个u盘怎么出现俩个可使用磁盘，sdb，sdb1，去哦到底要哪一个
<MeaCulpa4> soiamso: 是啊，但是老美晚上不像我这样大啖高油脂中餐啊
<MeaCulpa4> roylez_: ... 恩，别超过120即可
<metbsd> blueghost, 你直接说怎么调吧
<blueghost> metbsd:) 你是要更平滑还是更清晰.还是 scan 和 serf 字体用更好看的字体代替
<MeaCulpa4> zuoshouG: 有sdbx就是u盘里面的分区，用那个
<metbsd> 平滑
<zuoshouG> 其实是一个u盘
<soiamso> zuoshouG: sdb
<metbsd> 就像http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06152011-072627pm.php 那种
<summerman> 终于进来了
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我贴我的配置给你吧
<metbsd> 好
<zuoshouG> sdb1？使用？
<zuoshouG> sdb没有卷标
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我可事先说好了, 只是给你一个事例, 好不好看每个人不同, 按你自己的要求做
<metbsd> 好的
<MeaCulpa4> zuoshouG: 不知道Ubuntu怎么设计的，sdb是设备，sdb1是分区
<blueghost> metbsd:) 可能我的在你看来超级难看, 我可不管. 等等, 我贴给你
<zuoshouG> MeaCulpa, 哦，我使用sdb1分区就可以了？谢谢阿
<caleb-> 一些 u盘 不分卷的
<caleb-> 硬盘也可以不分卷，直接 mkfs
<summerman> opera有没有什么网页翻译的插件。。。
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器有
<blueghost> metbsd:) http://code.bulix.org/xuwcz7-80051
<blueghost> metbsd:) 改 ~/.fonts.conf 没有就新建. 别改 /etc 下的
<metbsd> 好
<metbsd> 我怀疑我没你那些字体啊
<blueghost> metbsd:) 就是按你的需要啊. 用你有的, 喜欢的. 或者上网下载 自己喜欢的
<edison0354> ofan_: https://sites.google.com/site/qaacpage/home
<snoop_fy> 我的字体好像也调整过，原来如此
<edison0354> ofan_: 原来有这个东西的存在
<blueghost> metbsd:) 一般替换 serif, sans-serif 和 monospace 就好
<ofan> edison0354: 我现在网络状况极差
<edison0354> ofan: 额，没改hosts的话是⋯⋯你懂的⋯⋯
<blueghost> metbsd:) 设置好了, 就不用 再改什么 界面字体了. 一般默认的字体就是 serf, sans-serif, monospace. gnome 是这样, 其它的不知道. 浏览器也不用改, 一般默认也是用这三个.
<ofan> edison0354: 10分钟掉一次线...
<blueghost> metbsd:) 改了, 啥子字体都是这样了. 菜单字体, 对话框字体.
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<ofan> 又掉?
<metbsd> 好像好点了
<metbsd> 不知道
<blueghost> 艾, 说起改字体, 我又想改了.
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我以前改的很 变态的.
<metbsd> 上个图看看
<blueghost> metbsd:) 现在不是了, 我要先改好先
<metbsd> 哦
<blueghost> metbsd:) 现在很普通了
<metbsd> 有没有GUI改字体的软件呢，xfce的
<void1> hhkb 出新款啦~
<blueghost> sans 是衬线还是非称线的
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 有，系统自带的就有，哈哈，我就是用那个的
<linsux> 那里有的下载好看的中文字体呢
<metbsd> 那里有的下载好看的中文字体呢
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 如果你是gentoo，你就可以emerge wqy-microhei
<firesge> irc有些什么命令，可以为我介绍点吗？谢谢了？
<Guest41889> 大家好，嗯，最近试了这么多，发现还是lubuntu用着最舒服，哈哈
<rothsdad> help
<firesge> help
<rothsdad> lol
<Inode_LF> rothsdad firesge加个/号
<imtxc> 无线网卡驱动的问题 只能重装了么……
<rothsdad> Inode_LF: 我是erc
<Inode_LF> rothsdad 一样的
<rothsdad> erc /help 是erc的help
<imtxc> 只有重新装系统 ，它才会给我安装无线网卡和蓝牙的驱动么。
<firesge> 呵呵，谢谢各位，我摸索摸索
<firesge> ubuntu现在可以装gnome3吗？用着如何？
<metbsd> sudo pacman -S wqy-zenhei wqy-bitmapfont ttf-liberation xpdf-chinese-simplified xpdf-chinese-simplified
<blueghost> 现在网页都是用什么字体的啊
<rothsdad> sans
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 不是
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 是 Arial 这个
<rothsdad> 我的设置是英文一律consolas 中文一律雅黑
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 我的浏览器看所有网页都替换不了字体, 看 css 设置的是 arial, 都不是 sans
<rothsdad> 应为我只有这个字体
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 网页的 css 设置了 arial 你咋办
<blueghost> rothsdad:) css 是 arial 第一, sans 第二
<blueghost> rothsdad:) 我明白了, 我删掉 arial 就行了.
<alvin_rxg> consolas 不是 m$ 的么？
<rothsdad> :)
<jiero> hi all
<rothsdad> alvin_rxg: 恩
<firesge> zme
<blueghost> 怎么看字体的名字啊
<blueghost> 一些字体的名字是???? 这个没用的啊
<snoop_fy> blueghost: /names
<snoop_fy> blueghost: sorry
<snoop_fy> blueghost: fc-list
<Guest19237> dir
<lianchong> 大家好
<jiero> blueghost: Ubuntuskills不错哦。
<jiero> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 弄字体的那人走了
<blueghost> 还想截图给他呢
<blueghost> metbsd 快来, 我设好了字体了
<blueghost> 我字体设的全手写字体, 不论 中英文
<imtxc> blueghost, 啥里面？
<blueghost> imtxc:) 啥都是
<imtxc> blueghost, 求真相
<stock> 贴图看看
<blueghost> imtxc:) 等等
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 真相只有一个~~~~~~~~
<imtxc> dreamysirc, blueghost同学是凶手吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，git pull origin all:all 提示 non-fast forward 我用 git fetch origin all 后，要怎样合并？谢谢
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 不是，其实凶手是blueghost，毛利大叔
<if_else> git merge all 提示 Already up-to-date.
<if_else> 我现在所在的分支就是 ： all
<if_else> 各位如何将 fetch 拿到的 all 分支，合并到 本地的 all 分支？谢谢
<blueghost> imtxc:) http://imagebin.org/158377
<blueghost> imtxc:) 改 .fonts.conf 的, 不是直接改应用程序的字体
<blueghost> 应用程序的字体 保持默认
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问一个问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 字体替换的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<imtxc> blueghost,  这是用的啥字体呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)  arial 和 sans 我都替换同一个表
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不太懂
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我现在是 有俩相同的替换表. 但 这样太 不好了
<blueghost> 我贴我的设置
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://code.bulix.org/60d71h-80052
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是替换 arial 和 serf 的都是相同内容, 但分开两个了
<blueghost> 有谁知道的, 这样太麻烦了
<blueghost> 我真真真真笨
<blueghost> 我笨死了, 忘了还有一个递归的东西
<blueghost> 骂我吧, 大家骂我吧
<jiero> 字体默认的Libreation系列就相当好了。
<blueghost> jiero:) 我是弄特别的
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我贴图了
<jiero> 如果不满意，Sans Serif的都能换Pt Sans/Serif系列，Droid 系列，DeJavu系列。Libertine系列。
<yjf> 又来打酱油了
<blueghost> 啊, 不行啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不行啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 帮我看看这个有什么问题
<blueghost> jiero:) 帮我看看这个有什么问题 http://code.bulix.org/yir47a-80053
<blueghost> jiero:) 帮我看看
<blueghost> jiero:) 如果 arial 用 seriaf 相同的替换表, 要改就得改两个了
<blueghost> jiero:) 有什么方法改吗
<jiero> blueghost: 我不懂哦。
<blueghost> jiero:) 按道理应该没错啊
<jiero> blueghost: 我不改这个表。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://code.bulix.org/yir47a-80053 帮我看看这个, 有哪错了
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<eatapple> 有人懂php吗？
<jiero> blueghost: 全改成serif不行吗？
<eatapple> 有人会修改最土团购网吗？
<eatapple> 没有人鸟我？
<blueghost> jiero:) 大多网页的css都设默认的字体是arial 然后才是serif
<blueghost> jiero:) 但我有 arial 这个字体
<blueghost> jiero:) 难不成我删掉 arial ???
<soiamso> eatapple: 商业项目只能自己修了
<blueghost> jiero:) 我改不了网页的默认字体啊
<blueghost> 为什么网页都用 arial为第一个字体啊
<jiero> blueghost: 大多哦。用替换法。
<jiero> blueghost: 记得有个CSS工具和firefox挂钩，能替换字体的。
<NoIE> jiero: stylish。
<eatapple> 有人遇到过 ubuntu10.04播放音乐声音卡的现象吗？
<NoIE> jiero: 可以修改 firefox 的默认字体，更简单。
<jiero> NoIE: 谢啦
<jiero> NoIE: 没用
<eatapple> 有人遇到过 ubuntu10.04播放音乐声音卡的现象吗？
<jiero> NoIE: 被系统字体设置覆盖了
<blueghost> 明白了
<ofan> blueghost: hi
<blueghost> 明白了
<metbsd> blueghost, 看下图
<snoop_fy> 有没有用gnome-do的，我有的程序的图标不能正常显示，比如emacs，以前出现过，忘记怎么弄好的了，好像也不是图片格式的问题
<blueghost> jiero:) 弄好了, 改个位置就好
<blueghost> metbsd:)  http://imagebin.org/158377
<blueghost> metbsd:) 改 .fonts.conf
<blueghost> metbsd:) 够变态吧
<metbsd> 哇
<metbsd> 你这字体哪弄的
<dreamysirc> 我了个去，以为范玮琪出新专辑了~~~~~~~~
<eatapple> 有人遇到过 ubuntu10.04播放音乐声音卡的现象吗？
<dreamysirc> 结果是范世琪~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你不会觉得那些字很乱么？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 字体不怎么啊，少女体比较漂亮
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 什么字体啊，楷体不像楷体的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 还有萝莉体也很有爱，话说大叔不是控萝莉么？
<eatapple> ubuntu声音问题
<eatapple> 有人了解？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么乱, 是配置文件乱, 还是字体本身乱
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 字体
 * MeaCulpa4 东京FFA Quakelive 服务器热闹，来人一起去啊~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果是字体本身乱, 我只是给 metbsd 个极端的例子, 我也觉得乱. 不过 我已尽量 英文, 中文(简繁体) 弄接近的风格了
<blueghost> metbsd:) 很多地方下载啊
<blueghost> eatapple:) win下有相同问题吗, 什么声卡
<blueghost> eatapple:) 事先说明一下, 我不懂的, 看没人回答你, 只是应你一下
<blueghost> 谁帮帮 eatapple 一下
<blueghost> 谁帮帮 eatapple 一下
<imtxc> eatapple, 啥问题？
<imtxc> eatapple, 看看我遇到过么。
<eatapple> 声卡不正常
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有人求助, 你一管理员, 不帮帮忙?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我不是
<imtxc> eatapple, 具体 啥情况嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是管理员, 我已郁闷一晚上
<eatapple> win下没有问题  ubutnu播放因的时候老是一顿一顿的
<Cherrot> eatapple: 怎么个不正常啊？
<imtxc> eatapple, 本子么
<eatapple> 台式机
<imtxc> eatapple, 是不是音乐文件的问题啊？
<blueghost> eatapple:) 不用
<eatapple> 不是文件的问题  我换了好几个文件都是这样
<Cherrot> 我的麦克风不好使(>_<)
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 去哪了？
<blueghost> 啊
<blueghost> ^k^不在啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<eatapple> 而且有时候播放电影的时候还卡住了
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<Cherrot> 真的不再唉！ 好兴奋，头一回啊！
<blueghost> 大家快刷屏啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 踢了踢了
<imtxc> ^k^ 呢
<blueghost> eatapple:) 什么桌面啊
<blueghost> 什么声卡
<blueghost> 内置的??
<blueghost> eatapple:) 运行了什么程序, 是不是某个程序占用资源太多, 播放程序反应不过来
<blueghost> eatapple:) 是不是播放程序的问题. 换个简单的播放器看看
<Cherrot> eatapple: 试过在声音首选项里更改硬件驱动没？
<eatapple> 这么说吧  重启后5分钟之内 没问题
<Cherrot> 我没遇到过这种情况 瞎提提建议……
<eatapple> 之后就不正常了
<blueghost> eatapple:) 播放的 mp3?? 还是 fla
<Cherrot> eatapple: PulseAudio?
<eatapple> 驱动怎么改？
<eatapple> 播放mp3
<blueghost> eatapple:) 确定是声卡的问题吗
<blueghost> eatapple:) 有没可能是播放器的问题.
<Cherrot> eatapple: Ubuntu的话：右上角的小喇叭——声音首选项
<blueghost> eatapple:) 什么播放器啊
<eatapple> 容我再描述的仔细点  重装系统后可以正常使用一段时间
<blueghost> eatapple:) 声卡是不是很旧的, 是不是还是单功的
<eatapple> rythmbox
<blueghost> eatapple:) 播放什么文件?? mp3??
<Cherrot> blueghost: MP3
<eatapple> 我是这样认为的 我刚装好系统后是正常的 之后莫名奇妙安装了一些软件 就这样了
<eatapple> 播放MP3
<Cherrot> eatapple: 比如什么软件？
<blueghost> eatapple:) 是不是整个系统都反应很慢
<eatapple> 恩 我就是找不出是什么软件害了我
<eatapple> 不是整个系统反应慢
<eatapple> 就是声音的问题
<eatapple> 以前还有电影播放的时候突然卡住的问题
<Cherrot> eatapple: 切换默认输出试过了吗？
<Cherrot> 不知道ALSA是否会有这种问题
<eatapple> 输入法是fcitx
<eatapple> 不好意思 看错了
<eatapple> 看来我这个问题很不好解决
<MaskRay> soiamso: 有 type family 和 data family 两种，你说的是 type function 是指前者？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 同一个东西吧
<Cherrot> eatapple: 应该很好解决
<Cherrot> eatapple: 只是你提供的信息让我们也不知道
<Cherrot> 具体是怎么回事
<eatapple> 非常不好意思麻烦你们  请等等 让我把问题再描述一下
<blueghost> 谁推荐一个比较手写风格的 mono 字体, 让我的字体弄成同一系列
<Cherrot> eatapple: 不用客气 :)
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我错了，是 indexed type families。有两种形式，data families 和 type synonym families
<eatapple> 我不知道是因为安装了什么软件  在播放音乐的时候突然发现声音一会儿有一会儿没有 。我就尝试注销一下，启动后前几分钟播放没有问题
<eatapple> 然后问题有出现了
<eatapple> 于是我到网上找教程 有人要重装声卡驱动  我不会所以考虑重装系统
<eatapple> 重装后没有问题  但是使用了一段时间后问题又出现了 必然现在
<Cherrot> eatapple: 是Ubuntu哈？
<blueghost> 是声卡问题吧
<eatapple> 恩阿 ubuntu10.04
<alvin_rxg> eatapple: `top -n 1 -d 1`  ==> 贴出来看看
<blueghost> 我问猫猫, 吃不吃鱼, 猫猫回答"毛, 毛" 只好作罢
<Cherrot> eatapple: 声卡型号？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 吃不吃鱼
<eatapple> 声卡是intel 8x0
<eatapple> 好像是这么写的
<Cherrot> eatapple: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Intel8x0
<eatapple> 英文很烂
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我这的方言"毛"就是 "不" 的意思
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你不是该回答，毛毛么？
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 就是我找猫的笨, 猫总是毛毛叫, 在我这的方言就是不
<blueghost> 吃不吃鱼, 猫回答"不" 猫还有第二个回答吗
<blueghost> 不过这个笑话在这说不明白
<Cherrot> eatapple: 貌似没有你的trouble
<eatapple> 我在找网上有一个和我一样问题的人
<eatapple> 他描述的比我清除
<eatapple> 可是没有解决
<Cherrot> eatapple: 网址？
<blueghost> eatapple:) alvin_rxg 让你在 http://code.bulix.org 贴 top -n l -d l
<eatapple> 哦
<eatapple> 好的
<blueghost> 我记起了一个笑话, 在银行里, 一个人代另一个人去取钱, 职员对他说 在签名栏里写"代谁取钱" , 那个取钱的人 就在签名栏里写上"代谁取钱" 四个字
<eatapple> 请问那个http://code.bulix.org/index.php怎么用？
<Cherrot> blueghost: 好冷……
<Evanescence> 请问有谁用urxvt的？我设置中文字体怎么都设置不好，不是中文好了就是英文不好，两个无法比较好看的显示， 下面是我的配置 http://paste.ubuntu.com/627351/
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 真事. 我以前单位发生的事情.
<imtxc> eatapple, 粘贴 算家法  贴地址
<Cherrot> blueghost: 哦……那就真有点搞了:)
<Kandu>  blueghost 冇？
<eatapple> 好了http://code.bulix.org/59vvmp-80055
<blueghost> Kandu:) ...
<Kandu> blueghost: 是這個字吧
<blueghost> Kandu:) 猫的那个冷笑话???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) eatapple 贴了 输出了
<Kandu> blueghost: 嗯
<Evanescence> blueghost: 请问有谁用urxvt的？我设置中文字体怎么都设置不好，不是中文好了就是英文不好，两个无法比较好看的显示， 下面是我的配置 http://paste.ubuntu.com/627351/
<ofan> Kandu: ramhost的新vps要8月份才上线...
<Cherrot> Kandu: 我们那这个发音意思是揍、打:)
<blueghost> Kandu:) 是啊, 问猫要不要鱼, 猫只会喵喵叫的, 在我这就是 冇 的音
<Kandu> ofan: 而且是 xen 的，我的 opc 運行不起來的，想想還是 dia 好
<Kandu> ofan: s/xen/openvz
<eatapple> http://ks.cn.yahoo.com/question/1408050605766.html  这个人说的问题和我的一样
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: URxvt.font:xft:Lucida Console:size=9x16:antialias=True, \
<MeaCulpa4> xft:youyuan:size=9x16:antialias=True
<ofan> Kandu: opc?
 * MeaCulpa4 都是微软系统里的字体
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 我试试
<Kandu> ofan: /opc
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我不用
<Evanescence> blueghost: 哦
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 不行，还是很难看，好像字的左右被割掉一样
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 是中文当英文看了吧
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 是不是刚好一半
<ofan> Kandu: opc是啥
<Evanescence> blueghost: 差不多，就是一个中文子，左右都被削掉了一点
<dreamysirc> ofan: 你的xen和kms搞得定？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 怎么修改啊？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 为什么要用 urxvt 呢
<Evanescence> blueghost: 感觉很多插件可以用。。
<Kandu> ofan: 明天再說
<Evanescence> blueghost: 在awesome你可以用到高亮
<dreamysirc> Kandu: opc是啥？
<Kandu> Cherrot: 你在哪個地方的
<ofan> dreamysirc: 没搞过
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 明天再說
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 你的xen和kms同时搞得定么？
<eatapple> 谢谢大家的帮忙 今天太晚了 休息时间到了:-D
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 從來不用這兩個
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 你没开kms，是n卡还是a卡，还是用老intel驱动？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 其它的不行???
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 開 qemu 都用來調試用，所以不用 kms
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 搞錯
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 跟qemu什么关系？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 感觉gnometerminal不行
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 搞錯，不用 kms
<blueghost> http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=718 这个字体怎么样
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那个……人跑了……刚说让试试 oss 或者别的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 那你问问别人
<Cherrot> Kandu: 我山东的
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 不用显卡驱动？
<Evanescence> 恩
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你都那么久不回话, 可能他觉得被遗忘了
<MeaCulpa4> Evanescence: ... urxvt字是会有这个问题...我那个都是windows字体 :)
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 用了 nvidia 的
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<blueghost> :)
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 我也不知道，也许有什么地方的设置有关系
<blueghost> http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=718 这个字体怎么样
<Evanescence> 经典
<blueghost> http://www.dafont.com/cocksure.font 这个如何
<imtxc> 千万别瞎装显卡驱动……
<crane> 是的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 那些字体都看不懂，有毛用
<crane> 我也有这个感受
<crane> 哪怕是最新的显卡驱动
<crane> 有些驱动一装  就花屏
<dreamysirc> crane: 我怎么就老没遇见过呢？
<crane> 我遇见过
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa4: 那个字体设置里的 \ 是啥意思啊？是选择两种字体吗？
<crane> 我话说的电脑
<crane> 上次装系统的话
<crane> 装了个最新的驱动
<crane> 突然就花屏了
<dreamysirc> crane: 你rp绝对有问题
<sikao_lfs1> 如何监控每个线程使用的带宽？
<crane> 我人品
<crane> ？？
<crane> 你开玩笑是吧
<dreamysirc> crane: 用了几年，都是跟驱动走的，包括kms的那时候，intel自身去掉的那次也没出过事
<crane> 就是因为那显卡 跟机器不兼容
<crane> 只能这么说
<imtxc> crane, 我前晚上装显卡驱动 导致debian 内核崩溃
<eatapple1> 突然记起来一个事情
<dreamysirc> crane: 多给佛主上香，保rp
<Kandu> ofan: machinelife.org/opc 好像上次說過的
<eatapple1> 有个C程序求解
<crane> 艹
<crane> eatapple1, 你说
<crane> 什么问题
<lolicon> =.=.=.=.=
<dreamysirc> Kandu: opc究竟是啥，现在为啥不能说？
<eatapple1> http://code.bulix.org/75rzte-80060 如果输入汉字的话 死循环
<ofan> Kandu: .. 没说过
<eatapple1> 求解
<dreamysirc> lolicon: loli好，con不好
<Cherrot> eatapple1: 到底是啥……
<Cherrot> eatapple1: 看到了……
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 就是剛我給 ofan 的連結
<imtxc> linux  在线看电影 用啥
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他来了, 估计他是掉线了
<blueghost> eatapple1:) alvin_rxg 有话和你说
<blueghost> eatapple1:) 什么
<MeaCulpa4> .
<dreamysirc> 百度ting好多歌像是电台版的，听不爽啊
<blueghost> eatapple1:) 本来就死循环啊
<crane> 那你想听什么版本的呢
<eatapple1> 可是输入数字就不会阿
<lolicon> 腿好酸 ><
<eatapple1> 请问在大窗口中给谁发消息是不是notice命令？
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 尾随萝莉的？
<alvin_rxg> eatapple1: 试试 oss 播放。 mplayer -ao oss xxx.mp3
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 萝莉，是可遇不可求的。
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 我今天没有约萝莉所以不会去尾随萝莉
<alvin_rxg> 想要萝莉，自己结婚生个去
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 色狼大叔你好
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 在线的能fq就ytb，不行就youkutudou了
<dreamysirc> imtxc: pps用后很蛋疼~~~~~~~~
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 某门挂了之后 就不会fq流亡
<sikao_lfs1> 恩，找到了Nethogs可以监控每个线程的带宽。。。。。。
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 某门挂了之后 就不会fq了
<lu> i2p怎样
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 门挂了？太久没用了
<lolicon> ...
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 恩啊，好久没出去过了
<lolicon> 一直在用 gae ..
<blueghost> 吃苹果的网络真差
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 这么高级
<Cherrot> 赛风路过
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 只会tor或wine xx门，不过好久没有fq了
<ofan>  blueghost 吃苹果?
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 那个被咬的苹果？
<Cherrot> 氰化物……剧毒啊
<blueghost> eatapple 啊
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 是嘛？
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 他老婆说是谋杀 。。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: tor的速度怎么才能快点？
<dreamysirc> lolicon: gae的速度怎么样？
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 好像没有啥办法把
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 中继多就快
<win7> win8 is coming
<win9> I am coming
<Nickless> 咱来吸金de...
<win7> 那里有金
<win9> lolicon: gae速度快么？
<Nickless> 这里把。。
<ofan> gae被x了
<Cherrot> GAE 我在加用来看youtube720高清
<Nickless> Gae 是??
<Nickless> o.o
<lolicon> ofan: https
<Cherrot> Nickless: Google App Engine
<Nickless> Oh
<ofan> lolicon: https也不行
<win9> lolicon: 原来不行的啊
<lolicon> ofan: hosts
<Nickless> 用 firefox 的 Gproxy 不错
<ofan> lolicon: 只能自己玩阿
<win9> lolicon: 解析google的https，还是？
<lolicon> ofan: 校园网连套基本是 mission impossible
<lu> 想问下i2p有人用吗
<MeaCulpa4> 校园网ipv6啊
<fighterlyt> i miss my girl
<fighterlyt> 请问有人在海淀区城管工作吗？
<wzssyqa> fighterlyt: 那得找警察吧？
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: girl ！= wife,ok
<fighterlyt> so , i feel pain
<wzssyqa> fighterlyt: 城管不管那的
<fighterlyt> 她在那里工作
<dreamysirc> wzssyqa: 找民警好不~~~~~~~
<fighterlyt> what a wonderful understanding!
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 她是城管？
<jiero> Sintel导演进入了Pixar
<fighterlyt> ye!
<jiero> Colin Levy  进入Pixar之后会不会改用Blender呢~
<fighterlyt> 有没有关于ruby的招聘
<dreamysirc> jiero: 估计不会
<dreamysirc> jiero: 估计进了xxx的，都会用xxx的御用私人软件，因为好用~~~~~~~~
<fighterlyt> 那可不一定
<fighterlyt> 关键是productive
<fighterlyt> 生产率
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 城管你压好
<fighterlyt> what a wonderful understanding again
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 嘛？
<fighterlyt> 她是城管
<fighterlyt> 是否有个软件名为prism
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 你不是她和他么？
<fighterlyt> I am male
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 双性！！！！！
<fighterlyt> OMG
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 双性很好啊，you can fuck yourself everyday if you want
<fighterlyt> What do you guys want, I feel pain, and I don't wanna make you fun
<fighterlyt> nomatter what I am
<fighterlyt> whatever I am ,I can fuck you out of this planet ,may be out of this galaxy
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 你在拍AV吧~~~~~~~~~~
<fighterlyt> you are involved
<dreamysirc> fighterlyt: 我很纯洁的~~~~~~~你不要黑我~~~~~~~~~~
<phoenixlzx> NVIDIA Optimus显卡的童鞋们有解了！
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=332796
<sikao_lfs1> http://code.bulix.org/2uzr0x-80062
<Guest93251> hello
<Nickless> 無法 copy file ''Error opening file '/usr/lib/screwer.png': Permission denied'' o.o
<Nickless> Help??
<sikao_lfs1> Nickless: Permission denied    我一看到这个就知道肯定是权限问题。加sudo
<sikao_lfs1> Nickless: 权限问题是学linux的第一关。。。。。。
<wsk170> 为什么编译的内核 用uname -a 看时有dirty字样？
<dreamysirc> wsk170: 内核名字可以加入自己需要的
<malc1> 请问banshee 如何显示歌词
<wsk170> dreamysirc: 谢谢，请问改配置文件，还是改某个源文件？
<oYseDnV> sudo chown admin ~/.irssi/screwer.png
<oYseDnV> chown: cannot access `/home/admin/.irssi/screwer.png': No such file or directory
<oYseDnV> 還是不行阿。。
<vic> 仙5开始预售了  有没有感兴趣的
<lolicon> No such file or directory
<uni00> 可惜今天的天气看不了月食了
<pocoyo> uni00: 几点月食
<uni00> pocoyo: 2：23
<vic> linux下开发一款带歌词的音乐播放器很难吗？
<jiero> 很多不是？
<vic> 罗姐 推荐一个
<jiero> 我从来不用的说，只是看到过插件。
<jiero> 需要看歌词的我直接删掉
<uni00> vic: www.1g1g.com
<uni00> vic: 在线听歌的
<vic> 虽然不部分时间 不看歌词 可是有的歌还真想看歌词的说
<jiero> 我想看歌词的时候很少，就google歌名。
<pocoyo> vic: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=252461&start=0
<uni00> 有谁用smuxi吗
<vic> 其实iceplayer挺好，可是arch总安装不成功
<pocoyo> vic: 鲁班歌词得了。这歌词现在也不更新了
<pocoyo> uni00: 这么晚。怕是等不到。
<uni00> vic: iceplayer?mplayer不够用么？
<uni00> pocoyo: 你那边是晴天？
<pocoyo> uni00: 朗朗明月
<uni00> pocoyo: 这边正是雷雨
<euroford> pocoyo:在哪里？
<pocoyo> euroford: 河南
<euroford> 看来很多地方都在下雨啊
<alvin_rxg> vic: 仙5是啥？仙剑？
<vic> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<alvin_rxg> vic: 不是吧？还活着？
<uni00> vic: 随便和我说些什么，改irc的颜色呢
<loda369> 好辛苦啊。终于找到组织来
<vic> uni00: 啥啊
<uni00> vic: 高亮
<vic> uni00: 哦，那就调把
<uni00> vic: 想把对我说的话都改成蓝色，但是不好弄
<alvin_rxg> ey, 你们玩的这些，pidgin 不支持
<vic> alvin_rxg: 呵呵 仙剑啊 心中永远的经典
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 我用的是smuxi
<alvin_rxg> vic: 没怎么玩过，那会儿就玩 幻想三国。一比较……
<vic> uni00: 慢慢弄 你用啥客户端
<uni00> vic: smuxi
<vic> alvin_rxg: 虽然挺墨迹的 特别是迷宫 可是还是觉的很好  当然还有轩辕剑 也不错
<alvin_rxg> uni00: smuxi 也是 gtk的咯？
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 是的
<alvin_rxg> gtk 的还是用 pidgin... 多协议……
<alvin_rxg1> 粗体
<alvin_rxg1> irssi 粗体
<uni00> vic: 麻烦再试一次
<alvin_rxg1> 下划线
<alvin_rxg1> asdf
<alvin_rxg1> ff0000
<vic> uni00: 好的
<alvin_rxg1> #ff0000 123
<uni00> vic: OK
<alvin_rxg1> abc
<vic> 编译amarok很满啊
<alvin_rxg1> red
<vic> amarok的script竟然是js的
<uni00> vic: 没找到配置这个东东的地方
<vic> uni00: ？？什么的配置
<uni00> vic: smuxi配置文件里没有发现我想要的这个配置选项
<vic> uni00: 哦，我从不费那事 找个简单好用的irc客户端就得了 懒的折腾
<uni00> vic: 呃，偶色盲……不调好颜色看不清
<alvin_rxg> linux 下带歌词的播放器…… ncmpcpp 就是一个。可惜 lrc 格式的文件，在国外不流行
<vic> uni00: 呃。。。
<vic> alvin_rxg: 啥格式流行
<alvin_rxg> vic: plain text
<alvin_rxg> 就是 磁带或者CD买来的时候带的小本上那样的词
<vic> 汗 那没有时间轴 怎么滚动
<alvin_rxg> 这东西他们不流行……
<alvin_rxg> 所以要支持 lrc，大部分都是中国人写的。比如 lrcdis
<alvin_rxg> 人都被 ttplayer 宠坏了
<vic> 汗
<vic> js不懂啊 不过我觉的改写一下amarok自带的歌词script不难把
<alvin_rxg> 看是啥语言了，应该可以别的语言的吧
<alvin_rxg> 那就可以把 lrcdis 加进去
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐了，你们慢聊
<vic> js啊
<vic> 要是python写的 我自己就改了  js不懂啊
<yudun1989> 求教啊求教，什么叫hook loadhook
<yudun1989> 快纠结死了,python web
<uni00> vic, 回来了
<vic> uni00: 可以了？
<uni00> vic: 用的xchat
<vic> uni00: 呵呵
<uni00> vic: 不过这个字体特不好看，正弄着怎么改呢
<metbsd> 带歌词的播放器，我全部试过了，wine ttplayer是最好的
<alvin_rxg> 哦hohohohohohohohoho
<metbsd> 其他不用试了
<vic> uni00: 哦
<vic> metbsd: wine的稳定吗？啥版本的
<metbsd> 最新版
<metbsd> wine 千千静听
<vic> 我去试试  需要啥特殊的配置吗
<vic> 有错误啊
<uni00> vic: 字体改过来了
<uni00> vic: 不过高亮没了
<vic> uni00: 汗
<uni00> vic: 真麻烦
<vic> uni00: 呵呵 俺用 konversation 没那么多麻烦
<uni00> vic: linux下的？
<vic> uni00: 是啊
<uni00> vic: 有高亮吗
<vic> uni00: 字体颜色是可以自定义的
<uni00> vic: 我试试
<vic> uni00: kde的软件
<uni00> vic: fuck要下载七十多M
<uni00> vic: 还是算了吧
<vic> uni00: 哈哈
<vic> 用osd-lyrics把 不错啊
<uni00> vic: 现在是用的empathy
<vic> uni00: 呵呵 我是kde党啊
<metbsd> kde和gnomne哪个占内存多？
<uni00> vic: 估计以后我也会转kde的，不喜欢unity也不喜欢gnom3
<uni00> metbsd: 不知道，不关心这个
<knownbad> 妈的，那个注册了我的knownbody?
<vic> uni00: 来吧
<vic> uni00: konversation 才10m啊
<vic> uni00: 对了 还得加上依赖
<metbsd> 怎么我的IE8开出来的网页，图片都是破的
<metbsd> 难道IE8真的那么烂吗
<vic> uni00: Quassel  你试试这个呢
<vic> 睡觉去了，，，，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备上drbd了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o_O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们老板给我搞了台机器。虚拟机drbd
<alvin_rxg> 相信是5W€搞来的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 离公司就是好啊
<alvin_rxg> “离” ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听说过linux container么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 离公司近
<alvin_rxg> 单独的俩单词知道，放一起是啥？
<aaronyy> lxc？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google
<alvin_rxg> 不好依赖 google 的……
<aaronyy> bing
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 恩
<alvin_rxg> 搞虚拟的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚买完dönner
<alvin_rxg> dönner 不好吃啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个虚拟没有瓶颈
<alvin_rxg> 阿？
<aaronyy> 如果不需要虚拟网卡其实用systemd内置的chroot也不错阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, voll gas
<aaronyy> lxc用的macvlan之类的估计速度不快吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 听同事说很快
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dörum dünner
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 卷起来的
<aaronyy> 哦
<alvin_rxg> >_< 不管形状，就口味而言，我不太喜欢
<aaronyy> 为什么要高lxc这种虚拟机阿，xen，kvm不好吗？
<metbsd> vmware最好
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 因为那东西基本上不需要配置
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 被当成进程
<aaronyy> 哦
<aaronyy> 其实和chroot差不多
<alvin_rxg> G表示不懂
<alvin_rxg> 表示不懂
<alvin_rxg> 表示不懂
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 应该比kvm xen快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们老板天天玩这些东西
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dockstar是他告诉我的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那时候还没人知道
<aaronyy> lxc很容易用阿，ubuntu下不是有安装包吗
<aaronyy> 好像
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个卖28欧
<alvin_rxg> 收费的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在你看看价格去
<alvin_rxg> dockstar 是给 apple 用的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3w的下载机
<alvin_rxg> ？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买回来，自己刷debian
<alvin_rxg> 专门下载用的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 随便玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arm的
<aaronyy> seagate的dockstar?
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 对
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你过时了，知道的没有 aaronyy 多
<aaronyy> 肯定很慢的
<alvin_rxg> 我本来就不关心那些东西的啊……
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我现在还用着2004年的机器呢
<gebjgd> aaronyy, openbox + tint2 512内存
<aaronyy> 哦，现在还是高atom的nas比较好吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你下载用阿。3W
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 省电省多了
<aaronyy> 德国不管盗版的吗？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 管，照样下
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 基本上各家都下
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我以前的同学天天下蓝光
<alstein> 还有东八时区的不
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好吃
<alvin_rxg> ...
<aaronyy> 我的上传速度很慢，所以很久没有下过电影了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你看看现在多少钱 http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002SPI4UI?tag=mutesblog-21&camp=2906&creative=19474&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B002SPI4UI&adid=17X75CTNSJN9BV4QKP7T&
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://anwendungsentwickler.ws/seagate_freeagent_dockstar/entry/311/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aaronyy 这东西一开始卖25欧元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aaronyy 我们老板买了8个
<aaronyy> 然后再卖掉？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 自己用
<alvin_rxg> 8个……
<aaronyy> 这年头管理8个nas不累阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 公司用。做控制
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 他自己的放在家里，当下载机器
<aaronyy> 这东西的速度能干什么阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 随便
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你自己好好看看评论
<aaronyy> 800M的cpu？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 1,2G的cpu
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 跑xfce都行
<aaronyy> 又没有显卡
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不需要显卡
<gebjgd> aaronyy, ssh过去
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 用linux的还要什么显卡
<aaronyy> 用不了gnome3阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy,你有病把？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 那东西25欧元当下载机器的，不是给你当台式机的
<aaronyy> 在美国也有21美元卖的
<alvin_rxg> 好东西啊…
<alvin_rxg> 以前类似的我有想过
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 现在还卖21元？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 太值了
<aaronyy> 现在好像已经没有了吧，我没有买过
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 德国没有这个价格了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 亚马逊现在买90多
<aaronyy> 这个东西不接一个seagate的硬盘看着怪怪的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 恩
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 当下载机最好
<aaronyy> 96美元，刚才看错了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 一样
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 德国96欧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 操
<gebjgd> aaronyy, alvin_rxg 下手晚了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> aaronyy, alvin_rxg 今年年初的时候还卖24欧呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别的类似的应该有吧
<aaronyy> seagate好像已经不生产了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有这么便宜的了
<aaronyy> pogoplug差不多的吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你等等咯……
<aaronyy> 不过也不便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始便宜是因为人们不知道这个东西能干什么
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大家都不知道这东西能刷debian
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 知识就是力量阿
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aaronyy 当时买100个，现在卖绝对赚钱
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<gebjgd> 操
<gebjgd> 咱傻阿
<aaronyy> 现在能当下载己的东西也不少吧，我用一个旧的笔记本当下载机
<gebjgd> 那时候我刚进公司，没在意老板和我说的。
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 功耗不同阿。那个是3W
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你的旧笔记本多少瓦
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 还有噪音
<aaronyy> 我也不在乎了，还有一个40多瓦的nas
<gebjgd> 傻阿
<gebjgd> 以后我们老板有动静，我要马上跟进
<aaronyy> 德国电很贵吗？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 电费是自己交。你觉得呢
<alvin_rxg> 很贵
<euroford> 中国的电费很贵啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 咱太傻了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<aaronyy> 这里0.15美元千瓦小时的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 错失了良机
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 这边 19-22¢
<aaronyy> 差不多
<euroford> 等核电站关了，还得涨价吧
<alvin_rxg> 不会涨的，真涨人就不乐意了
<gebjgd> 以后随时关注我们老板的任何动向
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说不好
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<euroford> 3W的下载机，主频是多少？
<aaronyy> 据说1.2G
<gebjgd> euroford, 1.2ghz
<alvin_rxg> 我的机器现在跑着 800MHz
<euroford> 应该到不了1.2ghz
<alvin_rxg> 800MHz * 2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是想现在买个上debian，把移动硬盘搞成btrfs
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后通过dockstar进行备份
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥时候便宜了告诉我下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 唉，不好找阿
<aaronyy> btrfs的格式到底固定了没有，前两天重新编译kernel，旧的btrfs居然不认阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后 router 开个端口给 dockstar，以便在外头直接 ssh..
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不是把？我们老板经常编译新内核，没有任何问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<aaronyy> 可能比较久了，大半年之前的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, btrfs的snapshot才爽了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 外头开通的话，密码或者啥的得强壮
<gebjgd> 才->太
<euroford> 那个也就是一种营销策略而已，作作广告，成本肯定比这个高
<aaronyy> euroford, 感觉是停产以后清仓吧
<euroford> 3W一般都是ARM9的
<euroford> 整机3W，不算硬盘
<euroford> 如果真是1.2G，肯定是最新的ARM了
<aaronyy> 内存小了一点只有128M
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 弄个openbox够了
<euroford> 下载机，应该是够用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都 ssh 啥的了，还装 X ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以上x阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nx
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: .. 没必要吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 高手不会追求没有x的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真正的高手
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后我们这样的所谓的高手经常说，“要x干吗”
<alvin_rxg> 不是说追求……而是那东西上没必要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 方便
<alvin_rxg> 真没必要……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你别用x了
<alvin_rxg> 你不是说了当下载用么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要是我。我照样上openbox
<aaronyy> 现在很多无线路由器也可以的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nx过去
<alvin_rxg> ...
<aaronyy> 听说ASUS RT-N16不错
<gebjgd> aaronyy, ?
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 什么东西？
<aaronyy> 一个无线路由器，可以当下载机
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 太贵了， 88欧
<aaronyy> 3天线的阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 还是贵
<gebjgd> 40欧元下我能接受
<euroford> 40欧元能干什么？
<gebjgd> euroford, 能做不少事情了
<euroford> 吃一顿饭？
<aaronyy> tp-link可能有这么便宜的吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 看你吃什么了
<euroford> 2人套餐？
<aaronyy> 吃快牛排就差不多了
<euroford> 一般的馆子
<gebjgd> euroford, 麦当劳？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 牛排？10欧拿下
<euroford> 德国麦当劳的巨无霸多少钱？
<gebjgd> euroford, 3欧
<gebjgd> euroford, 40欧吃麦当劳，吃死你
<aaronyy> 10欧元的牛排估计牙齿都要绷掉了
<euroford> 我是看看，汇率问题
<aaronyy> 生的都买不到吧
<euroford> 15元/3=5
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 生的没多少钱
<gebjgd> aaronyy, alvin_rxg 这样的学生月吃饭也就是150欧
<aaronyy> 看哪一块肉了阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 随便那块
<alvin_rxg> 100-130€
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 40欧够你吃1周的天天吃
<gebjgd> euroford, 我和我老婆2个人不看价格吃饭300欧
<gebjgd> euroford, 想吃什么买什么
<euroford> 爽啊
<euroford> 德国人喜欢吃什么？
<gebjgd> euroford, 好吃的都爱吃
<aaronyy> 德国人好吃懒做吧
<euroford> 牛排，三文鱼？
<euroford> 在德国，吃什么算是比较上档次的？
<gebjgd> euroford, 上档次的？
<aaronyy> 我有一个朋友老婆是德国过来的，结果到了美国也不找工作，搞传销阿
<euroford> 鲍鱼，燕窝，鱼翅之类的，有吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 德国人没听说过燕窝
<gebjgd> euroford, 你有钱可以天天吃
<gebjgd> euroford, 亚洲超市有卖的
<euroford> 我是想问，在德国，吃什么算是比较奢侈的？
<wzssyqa> euroford: 好像有个鹅肝？
<euroford> 那个不是法国菜吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 奢侈？吃在德国不会奢侈
<gebjgd> euroford, 恩格尔系数在那里呢
<euroford> 一般有钱人都玩什么呢？
<gebjgd> euroford, 旅游
<gebjgd> euroford, 再娶个亚洲媳妇
<aaronyy> 德国是不是帅哥比较多阿
<euroford> 不会吧
<wjj361> 超级月全食  有人在看吗
<gebjgd> euroford, 泰国的阿。
<gebjgd> euroford, 越南的阿
<euroford> 这边雷声隆隆
<wjj361> ^^^
<euroford> 德国人好这口？
<euroford> 见过德国的新纳粹吗？听说挺可怕的
<gebjgd> euroford, 没见过
<gebjgd> euroford, 问问 alvin_rxg
<euroford> alvin_rxg也在德国？
<gebjgd> euroford, 这里很多国外的人
<alvin_rxg> 在火星
<euroford> ubuntu的几个骨干，都是德国人
<gebjgd> euroford, 我们不用ubuntu
<euroford> 火星叔叔啊
<euroford> debian里也是一样吧
<euroford> 基础系统都被这几个人控制着
<aaronyy> arch比较好
<euroford> archlinux永远是最新的upstream，这个策略挺好
<euroford> 职业的package维护者可以退休了
<aaronyy> 现在用arch的人也不少吧
<euroford> ubuntu的光环在渐渐褪色
<aaronyy> 开始赚钱了吧
<aaronyy> 不知道还能不能算非营利机构
<euroford> 应该是挣钱了，但还是没有花的多
<wzssyqa> euroford: 公司已经收支平衡了，但是ubuntu这项业务还在亏钱
<aaronyy> ubuntu公司除了ubuntu还有哪项业务？
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 还有不少呢
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 比如chromeos，c公司就参与了不少
<aaronyy> chromeos和ubuntu有什么关系，都是google的
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: chromeos是google的，但是有很多活外包给了canonical
<aaronyy> 怪不得这么烂
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: ...
<euroford> 在国外，ubuntu的业务都包括哪些？
<euroford> 有人会花钱买ubuntu吗？
<wzssyqa> euroford: 预装，培训，技术支持
<wzssyqa> euroford: ubuntu免费，不需要买
<aaronyy> 云也可以赚钱吧？
<euroford> 预装挺有意思，国外的情况我不知道，但国内预装的linux，最后全都装盗版XP了
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 应该是吧，
<wzssyqa> euroford: 呵呵
<euroford> 国外的预装，都是老老实实的吗？
<wzssyqa> euroford: 预装肯定不是和国内现在红旗他们一样的
<wzssyqa> euroford: 他们连测试下都不，就是塞张光盘就算预装了
<wzssyqa> euroford: Ubuntu的预装都是每个型号测试了的
<gebjgd> euroford, 国外基本上是买win的 格式化了装linux
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 。。。
<euroford> 出现这种问题，也是无奈，毕竟没有实际的用户需求
<wzssyqa> euroford: 但是不测试下，也坏了linux名声了
<euroford> 国外的linux市场占有率，有多少？
<wzssyqa> euroford: 比如，我这台机器，预装的红旗，连无线网卡都不识别
<aaronyy> 不比国内高的吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 同样很少
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 高不少呢，虽然绝对数值也很小
<euroford> 靠这么少少的用户，能盈利吗？
<wzssyqa> euroford: 如果能拉起一定的用户量来，就可以依靠服务器赚钱了
<euroford> 有人分析过，国外的占有率如此底的原因吗？
<aaronyy> 用OSX也不错阿，想不出什么理由用Linux
<wzssyqa> euroford: 比如，你一直用ubuntu桌面的，用服务器，肯定优先考虑ubuntu
<wzssyqa> euroford: 还有他们可以忽悠很多大单位转用ubuntu的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, osx垃圾
<wzssyqa> euroford: 那样就可以靠技术支持赚钱了
<aaronyy> 我觉得不错阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不能换桌面
<aaronyy> 可以的吧
<euroford> 在国内，用户使用环境太恶劣了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 必须听傻逼乔不死的
<euroford> 国外应该好些吧
<aaronyy> 什么使用环境阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 高级用户才不做这傻事额
<euroford> 比如国内的网银交易，linux上的浏览器都不行
<aaronyy> 哦
<euroford> 非IE内核的浏览器不可
<aaronyy> 这倒是的，没有见过网银用插件的
<wzssyqa> linux的用户体验还是差点吧，没有游戏，应用程序的质量还是要比最好的商业软件差一些
<gebjgd> euroford, 国外也一样
<euroford> 网银网页全都是activeX
<gebjgd> euroford, 也有银行必须要win的
<alvin_rxg> 哦？ activeX
<aaronyy> 现在网银都用手机，而且可以用手机存支票
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是很多都和手机绑定了么……
<wzssyqa> 现在支票还用得很普遍吗？
<aaronyy> 不怎么用吧，我一盒10年都没有用完
<wzssyqa> 支票比现在这些电子的东西有什么优势？
<aaronyy> 没有，其实也是电子存的，用手机拍一张照片就可以了
<euroford> 定额支票？
<euroford> 怎么签名？
<aaronyy> 随便什么支票都可以的吧
<euroford> 拍照片，怎么些数额？
<aaronyy> 其实签名也没有人检查是不是真的吧
<euroford> 先写后拍？
<aaronyy> 数额自己打的，然后正面反面都拍一张
<aaronyy> 我想银行可能还是人工看一下的吧
<euroford> 应该，如果签名不符，储户可以拒付的
<aaronyy> 不清楚现在的电脑能不能识别签名了
<aaronyy> 不太可能人工和对的吧
<aaronyy> 以前用电脑到过个人支票确实可以不签名的，不过这几年法律改过了就不知道了
<euroford> 还没有这么智能吧
<aaronyy> 个人支票好像在半年之内银行都有权追回的
<aaronyy> 所以可能查的不是很严格吧
<euroford> wzssyqa:ubuntu在中国有什么计划？
<euroford> 最近好像做了联想的OEM
<euroford> ubuntu近来的用户数量，好像保持稳定了吧
<aaronyy> 在上升吧，linux用户数比较稳定
<euroford> 预装的功劳？
<gebjgd> euroford, 不是，用户的觉醒。win的垃圾
<gebjgd> euroford, 加上linux的进步
<euroford> 如果国外的用户，买预装ubuntu的机器，确实是为了使用，那1%的份额，应该属于严重的弱势群体了
<aaronyy> 胡扯win7好用多了
<gebjgd> euroford, ubuntu不好用
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 没觉得
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 垃圾win7
<aaronyy> 你用什么linux阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, arch
<aaronyy> 哦，还可以
<euroford> archlinux感觉属于开发者的娱乐工具
<gebjgd> euroford, 很稳定
<euroford> 普通人应该是看不出区别吧
<aaronyy> archlinux现在可以用systemd启动了，还不错
<euroford> 你是说ubuntu相对不稳定？
<gebjgd> euroford, bug多
<gebjgd> euroford, 用ubuntu的人未必能解决那些bug
<euroford> ubuntu升级确实迟缓
<gebjgd> euroford, 但是用arch的人基本上可以解决arch新包的bug
<euroford> arch不是zero补丁吗？
<euroford> 不理解
<aaronyy> 有一点点吧
<aaronyy> 基本是没有补丁的
<euroford> 也不是function level的补丁吧
<aaronyy> 应该没有的吧
<euroford> 那arch的人解决的bug，都提交到upstream了？
<aaronyy> 我觉得arch的打包系统比deb方便很多阿
<euroford> 确实如此，makefile太烦人了
<euroford> 不理解，arch是如何处理功能性补丁的？
<aaronyy> 为什么要打？
<euroford> 比如发现bug
<aaronyy> arch基本上不管补丁的
<gebjgd> euroford, 有人修。
<gebjgd> euroford, 但是一般没有必要休
<euroford> 修就意味着补丁？
<gebjgd> euroford, 但是一般没有必要修。因为升级很快，bug还没热的就换新的
<aaronyy> 一般他们不修的
<gebjgd> euroford, 因为升级快
<aaronyy> 就等下一个版本
<euroford> 完全依赖upstream修理bug
<aaronyy> 差不多
<euroford> 问题的关键是，有些upstream的人对修补丁好像不太感冒，就想着玩新功能了
<gebjgd> euroford, 都说了没有必要修
<gebjgd> euroford, 升级快
<aaronyy> 现在的软件也没有什么bug
<euroford> 我是说upstream的人，要是也不修，怎么办？
<gebjgd> euroford, 降级会旧的
<aaronyy> 很多软件不好，arch一般就直接换upstream了
<gebjgd> euroford, 很多软件不好，表示那些软件在别的发行版也不好
<aaronyy> 像syslog-ng最近就换rsyslog，crond也换了
<gebjgd> euroford, 明白？
<gebjgd> er
<gebjgd> euroford, 但是别的发行版怎么办？ 找补丁或者等下一个版本。或者用旧版本。很折腾
<euroford> 是啊，比如syslog-ng好用，其他的发行版本也会换
<gebjgd> euroford, arch降级会去用旧版本就行了
<gebjgd> euroford, 等下一个新的出来就完事了
<aaronyy> 所以他们基本不修的，不好就换
<euroford> 关键是，好的选择，地球人都知道，arch也占不到便宜啊
<gebjgd> euroford, 当然占便宜了
<aaronyy> 他们换的比别人快，仅此而已
<gebjgd> euroford, 新的软件新的特性。
<gebjgd> euroford, 有bug最先得到解决
<gebjgd> euroford, 也最先得到bug
<euroford> new feature意味着new bugs
<gebjgd> euroford, 就是这样
<aaronyy> 喜欢用旧的人用redhat去好了
<gebjgd> euroford, 对。那你用linux1.0 gnome1.0好了
<gebjgd> euroford, 别升级，永远别升级
<euroford> 那个东东不适合桌面的
<gebjgd> euroford, 都有bug
<gebjgd> euroford, 新的都有bug
<gebjgd> euroford, dos可能bug少。适合你
<euroford> 新的有bug,老的没人管，也不好
<gebjgd> euroford, 那你用什么？
<gebjgd> euroford, 说来说去的
<gebjgd> euroford, 那你什么都不能用了
<euroford> 我是像看看，为什么linux的占有率超不过1%
<gebjgd> euroford, 因为高级用户少
<aaronyy> 因为没有windows，osx好用
<gebjgd> euroford, 傻逼用户多
<aaronyy> 胡扯
<euroford> 很多人不用linux，跟这个矛盾有很大关系
<gebjgd> euroford, 就象为什么那么多傻逼去买苹果的东西一样
<gebjgd> euroford, 世界上突然能冒出那么多人去抢购
<aaronyy> 苹果的东西谁用谁知道
<gebjgd> euroford, 病态问题
<gebjgd> euroford, 邪教一样的本质
<alvin_rxg> 邪教
<aaronyy> 真的很好用
<gebjgd> 好用个毛
<euroford> 绝我个人而言，现在的linux基本上能满足我的需求了
<gebjgd> 想换个wm都没戏
<gebjgd> 自由度不够
<aaronyy> 你用什么wm阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 换着用
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 啥都装了
<euroford> linux应该占有超过1%的份额
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 想用啥用啥
<aaronyy> 这年头
<gebjgd> euroford, 用户比重是受环境影响的
<aaronyy> 你有没有试过systemd的启动系统了
<gebjgd> euroford, 比如你在北美
<gebjgd> euroford, 很多人都是买mac
<gebjgd> euroford, 你在天朝，大多数人用win
<aaronyy> 比arch原来的rc快一点
<gebjgd> euroford, 你到了linux的团队。你用win和mac都觉得别扭
<gebjgd> euroford, 环境问题
<euroford> systemd应该是有进步的，相信大家都会用这个的
<aaronyy> ubuntu是不是11.11也会换阿
<euroford> gebjgd: 北美的环境不清楚，但在国内，很多应用都没有linux的
<euroford> 在北美，买mac一般是家用吗
<aaronyy> 公司有什么不可以的
<aaronyy> google io上用的不全是mac
<euroford> mac在北美就不存在，应用的兼容性问题？
<aaronyy> 胡说八道，北美用mac的人很多
<alvin_rxg> 把他的逗号去掉
<euroford> 我的
<aaronyy> mac有office就够了
<euroford> 要是没有MS office，mac还会有那么多的用户吗？
<aaronyy> keynote显然比powerpoint好用
<aaronyy> 现在很多公司还转向google docs
<gebjgd> 我已经很多年不用ms office
<gebjgd> 垃圾软件
<gebjgd> 慢的要死
<aaronyy> word还可以阿，可以检查语法
<gebjgd> aaronyy, latex openoffice也行
<aaronyy> excel可能是最快的表格软件了
<aaronyy> 语法检查肯定没有word好
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 没觉得
<aaronyy> openoffice的表格不是一般的慢
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 从来不用表格
<euroford> 在国内，用户之所以用ms office，主要原因是文档格式问题
<gebjgd> 连我老婆写论文都用openoffice
<euroford> 只要你老婆的导师，能打开ODT就行了
<knownbad> 我老婆用毛笔
<knownbad> 请问下为何叫天朝？
<euroford> 国外也是一样的情况吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 导师要pdf
<euroford> 这个导师很强悍
<gebjgd> euroford, 不要word。直接打印的
<gebjgd> euroford, 欧洲pdf是标准
<euroford> 那哦哦当pdf的编辑器用，不错
<aaronyy> 现在word也可以直接存成pdf的
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 你的消息很不灵通的
<euroford> 如果是那种需要多人协作修改的文档呢？
<aaronyy> euroford, 微软的office可以吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 什么消息？
<aaronyy> word也支持pdf的
<euroford> 是啊，我的问题是欧洲人，到底离得开MS office吗？
<aaronyy> euroford, 看你的公司了阿
<aaronyy> 和别人用一样的就是了
<aaronyy> 这种东西个人有什么好纠结的
<euroford> word也可以直接存成pdf
<euroford> 如果离不开，我还是可以理解，为什么在欧洲，linux用户也超不过1%了
<euroford> 北美的mac用户，貌似也是离不开ms office
<euroford> 是啊
<aaronyy> 因为linux不好用，仅此而已
<euroford> office的问题，可不能完全怪linux
<aaronyy> 微软的live office只要html5就可以用了
<euroford> 我感觉除了office，其他还好
<aaronyy> 不过很多高级格式的也是打不开的，但是浏览没有问题
<euroford> doc格式，对MS来说，也是各有利弊
<aaronyy> 2003 doc格式我还没有碰到任何问题，用google doc都可以完美打开的
<euroford> google应该和MS有背后的交易
<aaronyy> docx不用office只能看看
<aaronyy> 好像金山的office打开doc也没有问题吧
<aaronyy> 一般有问题都是docx
<euroford> 金山也是像MS叫了保护费的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, docx可以用openoffice打开
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 排版一般会有问题的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 调整下就行了，能看到内容就行了
<euroford> 是的，这个在商业文书上，基本上是一票否绝了
<aaronyy> 商业外部交流当然用pdf了，难道还发个word给对方修改？
<euroford> 一个公司中，有可能涉及到多人修改一个文件
<aaronyy> 所以一个公司内部用一个软件
<euroford> 如果大家，来回排版，肯定会很麻烦的
<aaronyy> 有什么好纠结的
<aaronyy> 老板用什么你就用什么
<aaronyy> 反正有人出钱买软件
<euroford> pdf形成标准，是谁的功劳？
<euroford> adobe？
<aaronyy> 因为阅读器免费，不觉得有什么其他原因
<euroford> producer 可是很贵的
<aaronyy> 对于一般公司有什么贵的
<euroford> 至少比ms office贵多了
<aaronyy> 不知道你想表达什么意思
<gebjgd> euroford, oooo 和libreoffice 都能修改pdf了
<aaronyy> 当年pdf成为事实标准，我觉得苹果也是功不可没
<euroford> 我很久没用office了，不好意思，out啦
<euroford> 修改pdf? 不应该吧!
<aaronyy> osx一开始就内置pdf生成器
<euroford> 那不排版的问题又回来了
<euroford> 不同的编辑器，排版算法肯定是不一样的
<gebjgd> euroford, 好好关注开源新技术去
<gebjgd> euroford, 弄成pdf，格式永远不会变
<euroford> 我是想了解，都有哪些因素，阻碍开源软件
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 胡说八道，好像pdf没有格式版本号一样的
<euroford> 到现在，我的理解是不论在欧洲，北美，还是中国，office都是绕不过去的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 有么？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你生成的pdf到了别人的机器上格式会变？
<aaronyy> 现在你生成一个pdf，用几年前的reader更本打不开
<euroford> 一旦形成PDF，就是固定的了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 几年前。你对arch用户说这些根本就是废话
<euroford> 关键是编辑的时候，用不同的工具，排版算饭肯定会不同
<aaronyy> 10年前生成的doc，用现在的word不也可以打开
<gebjgd> 说pdf的时候是现在的pdf用几年前的reader打开
<euroford> 这些都正常，不论PDF，还是DOC，内部也都是有本版的
<aaronyy> 打不开的
<gebjgd> 说doc的时候是10年前的doc，用现在的word打开
<gebjgd> XD
<aaronyy> pdf是有版本的
<aaronyy> pdf格式
<euroford> pdf的版本都是公开的，标准化了，所以不论用什么打开，都是一样的
<aaronyy> docx上也是公开格式
<euroford> 但doc不是
<aaronyy> 不觉得打开doc有任何问题，我是没有碰到国
<euroford> 基于我前面的结论，ubuntu在国外做不到1%，在国内只会更难，请大家拍砖
<aaronyy> 没有人对你的结论有兴趣
<gebjgd> euroford, 都没有人用ubuntu
<euroford> 如果做不到1%以上，有人会哭的
<aaronyy> 本来就是痴人说梦
<aaronyy> 哭死活该
<euroford> 至少到现在，ubuntu在桌面linux中，还是NO 1吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 那些装ubuntu的都是用win的
<gebjgd> euroford, 纯linux用户基本都用别的发行版了
<euroford> 在国内是这个情况
<euroford> 刚才不是有人说，ubuntu能够收支平衡吗？
<euroford> 看来，不真？
<gebjgd> euroford, 收支平衡和我们有什么关系
<gebjgd> euroford, 没了ubuntu。linux发展更好
<euroford> ？！
<gebjgd> euroford, 可有可无的发行版，
<gebjgd> euroford, 垃圾
<gebjgd> euroford, 屁贡献都没有，毫无特色
<aaronyy> 国外的码农收入又不高，要收支平衡有什么难的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 国外码农收入不低了
<aaronyy> 一般码农也就6，7万吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 国外的？
<aaronyy> 去google微软当然不一样了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 起步一般的是4W欧年
<aaronyy> 差不多阿
<aaronyy> 可能有6万吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你说的是人民币？
<aaronyy> 据说纽约的清洁工有10多万阿
<aaronyy> 美元
<euroford> 不能够啊
<euroford> MS里的？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 纽约的清洁工年薪10多万美元？
<aaronyy> 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad, fivesheep 出来。
<aaronyy> 那些耕者垃圾车倒垃圾的
<aaronyy> 不是那些扫地
<knownbad> 不在
<euroford> MS里曾经出个一个
<gebjgd> knownbad, fivesheep 纽约的清洁工年薪多少钱？
<euroford> 特例而已
<gebjgd> knownbad, fivesheep 10多万美元？
<knownbad> 怎知？
<gebjgd> knownbad, aaronyy 说的
<knownbad> 工会的话嘛。。。。
<aaronyy> 有记录片拍过的
<gebjgd> 纪录片。。。
<aaronyy> 加福利在18万左右
<knownbad> google下。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你太次了
<knownbad> 这不可能
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 连纽约的清洁工都不如
<aaronyy> 纪录片还算靠谱吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也够次的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 连纽约的清洁工都不如
<gebjgd> XD
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<euroford> 有意思
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还编什么程阿
<knownbad> 我等老婆来送她去当清洁工。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 去当清洁工算了
<aaronyy> 还听说美国有3000多个清洁工有博士学位阿
<aaronyy> 这个是道听途说的
<alvin_rxg> Wed Jun 15 22:35:50 CEST 2011
<euroford> aaronyy: 你很幽默啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 清洁工是很好的工作....
<aaronyy> 说的都是事实
<fivesheep> 你以为那么容易找到
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 清洁工年薪10多万美元？
<aaronyy> 体力活，看电视里一天要到200百个垃圾通，不是扫地的那种
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 电影里 举着个stop sign的都最少25一个小时
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 太牛比了。比德国的博士工资高一倍
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 纽约不知道.. 这大概没. 100k是很好的工作了. 一般码工都没这么多
<euroford> 博士也能干这个？
<aaronyy> 不知道
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有人说纽约清洁工比 knownbad 挣的多多了
<aaronyy> 电视里拍的那个好像是退役军人吧
<knownbad> fivesheep: 今天不上工？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得你老婆不过来。看不上你。赶快辞职，扫地去
<knownbad> 我还得靠我老婆呢。
<knownbad> 娶个年轻老婆好养我呢。
<aaronyy> 不过美国一般的职员工资很低吧，好像就2万多
<fivesheep> knownbad: 准备上班了
<fivesheep> aaronyy: 2万多是全职工作 中低收入.
<fivesheep> 不过不能看收入, 还有各种福利. 医保之类的
<fivesheep> 2万多, 但舒服的工作
<fivesheep> 办公室工作一般比室外低. 如果技能等级一致
<euroford> 哈哈，怪不得，中国人多发工资，老美会叫起来
<knownbad> 政府出版的。  http://goo.gl/USfl3
<gebjgd> 美国清洁工最多的6w
<gebjgd> 最多
<aaronyy> fivesheep, 小公司里秘书也差不多2万吧
<knownbad> 跟实际有出入但看参考。
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 那你说的10多w清洁工太离谱了
<aaronyy> 哦，那我也不知道
<aaronyy> 我去找找那个纪录片的名字
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 所以国外码工算是收入不错了
<gebjgd> 码工就算是贵的
<euroford> 听传说，MS里有个清洁工，拿了股票，发了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 他没错，是你竟然就相信了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我显然不信
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国的博士月薪5000欧元。年薪6w欧
<knownbad> 不错啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比德国的博士挣的还多的清洁工。那根本不存在
<gebjgd> 在梦里，梦里见过你
<knownbad> 有时不能以钱看职业。
<knownbad> 要干的开心。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 卖屁股最开心
<knownbad> 我没钱所以只好自我安慰了。
<knownbad> 咦你怎么知道我要老婆买屁股去?
<euroford> 没人知道啊
<euroford> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 哈哈
<euroford> 话说回来，在国外，真的没有人用ubuntu?
<knownbad> 有些政府网站做的还不错。
<gebjgd> euroford, 有人
<gebjgd> euroford, 人还不少呢
<knownbad> 我公司就用着。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们公司一水的opensuse
<knownbad> server centos, desktop ubuntu.
<gebjgd> server opensuse, desktop opensuse
<euroford> 这个还是比较常见的组合
<gebjgd> 上床，换手机
<aaronyy> http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-hundreds-of-nyc-sanitation-workers-who-earn-over-100000-2010-12
<euroford> 刚才有人说，desktop用了ubuntu，也会在服务器上用ubuntu，看来比较不靠谱了
<aaronyy> 总算找到了出处
<aaronyy> gebjgd, http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-hundreds-of-nyc-sanitation-workers-who-earn-over-100000-2010-12
<knownbad> debian的较多
<aaronyy> 现在相信了吧
<euroford> knownbad: debian一般都是什么人用，用在什么地方？
<knownbad> 是说用debian server 的比 ubuntu server 多。
<euroford> 那就是说，ubuntu靠server挣钱，也是不靠谱的了？
<aaronyy> 有什么奇怪的，debian的server还不赚钱呢
<knownbad> 一般的server os选择上比较保守些。
<euroford> ubuntu的桌面免费，服务器不挣钱，那他怎么收支平衡的？
<gebjgd> euroford, 收支本来就不平衡
<euroford> 刚才有人说，ubuntu收支平衡，开始挣钱了
<gebjgd> euroford, 3u是赔钱项目。
<gebjgd> 从来就是。以后还是
<knownbad> 只要硬体驱动没问题通常不会改server os。
<euroford> 服务器上，如果没有安全补丁，也是很麻烦的
<euroford> gebjgd: ubuntu的人可是要被你气死了
<aaronyy> 活该
<gebjgd> euroford, 3u没人
<gebjgd> euroford, 就一个出过地球的暴发户
<knownbad> 所以centos和debian较受欢迎因为是community based.
<alvin_rxg> Mondfinsternis  <== google
<euroford> 想不到在ubuntu的论坛里，都不是ubuntu的人，有意思啊
<knownbad> ubuntu再怎么说还是商业体。
<gebjgd> euroford, 脑袋一热就出3u了
<alvin_rxg> 我这看不到月亮
<aaronyy> euroford, 因为更本就不好，明显都是廉价码农做出来的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看月亮干嘛?
<knownbad> 约女孩去看星星。
<aaronyy> 好一点怎么回去非营利机构编程
<euroford> centos有保障，原因众所周知，debian能够做到及时的bug fix吗？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 3u不做软件
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 好对自个的小弟弟好点。
<aaronyy> ubuntu还是写了一点东西的吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 感觉你对linux发行版就不了解
<alvin_rxg> 看星星一颗两颗三颗四颗连成线~~~
<aaronyy> 前面有ubuntu的人说chromeos是google外包给他们的
<euroford> 不同的环境，看到的东东不同吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 你连发行版的特点是什么都不知道
<knownbad> euroford: debian是有名的好，不比centos差。
<aaronyy> 现在有没有人用fedora阿
<gebjgd> debian是不用说。
<euroford> centos的维护能力，全靠RH
<gebjgd> 剩下的好的就是opensuse和centos了
<gebjgd> 免费发行版里面
<gebjgd> 稳定 + 技术支持
<euroford> 因为RH是商业的，可以养高新的人，debian如何做到？
<knownbad> opensuse不知为何在北美比较少见。
<euroford> 欧洲的东东，在北美不会受欢迎的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 红旗不知为何在天朝很少见
<knownbad> debian是完全以community based的dist.  最古老之一。
<euroford> 你可以把红旗，看成是centos
<gebjgd> 红旗什么都不是
<gebjgd> 基本就是个汉化组
<knownbad> gebjgd: 谁敢用政府的os?
<euroford> 要及时盯着security bugfix，可是很消耗人力的
<gebjgd> knownbad, oem
<knownbad> 但nsa的selinux倒是个例外。
<euroford> 红旗的服务器，基本上和centos一样，都是克隆RH
<euroford> 所以，确实有人敢用
<knownbad> euroford: 大多数的community都是用mailing list。
<knownbad> 很快的。
<aaronyy> 还有irc吧
<euroford> debian的贡献者，确实非常高
<gebjgd> euroford, centos不是克隆。centos是提供bin。红旗提供汉化
<aaronyy> 怎么没有人克隆一个oracle linux
<euroford> gebjgd： 好像不改功能性的东东吧。
<euroford> oracle linux本身就是克隆
<aaronyy> 但是有改动吧
<knownbad> 问个问题。 国内有没filter sip/voip?
<euroford> 除了哪些RH的logo
<euroford> skype应该可以用的
<aaronyy> knownbad, 好像msn语音没有什么问题阿
<aaronyy> 还有facetime
<knownbad> 想帮岳母弄个voip ata好打给老婆这里。
<aaronyy> gtalk可以
<knownbad> 怕电脑当机。
<knownbad> 他们老是中了什么毒或是下载些烂东西。
<euroford> 语音比较难定性，需要人来监听
<euroford> linux啊
<knownbad> 弄个只能打电话的就行。
<aaronyy> knownbad, 好像这个不错 http://www.amazon.com/OBi110-Service-Bridge-Telephone-Adapter/dp/B0045RMEPI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1308172352&sr=1-1
<euroford> linux+skype
<aaronyy> 听说可以打免费的google voice
<gebjgd> knownbad, void 系列
<gebjgd> knownbad, voip系例
<knownbad> 这倒不是问题，但国内的宽带有没filter?
<aaronyy> 好像没有
<euroford> 这个在国内买不到
<aaronyy> 自己建个vpn也不难阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 以前老婆用的时候没有问题
<gebjgd> euroford, 不需要在国内买
<knownbad> 我要就买个all-in-one 的无线机。省的他们搞清洁有不会接线了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 稳妥还是skype
<knownbad> gebjgd: 谢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, skype到哪儿都能用啊
<aaronyy> knownbad, 那就 gigaset的voip系列好了
<knownbad> 就怕skype一改api就死机。
<aaronyy> skype的无线手机也不便宜吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 改什么api?
<knownbad> sip在怎样都还是标准。
<aaronyy> 应该不会吧，现在都微软了
<aaronyy> knownbad, http://gigaset.com/us/en/product/GIGASETS675IP.html
<knownbad> 就是微软才吓人。
<aaronyy> 微软是好人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怕啥。流氓也有当大头的时候
<knownbad> aaronyy: 这个不错。
<knownbad> 我猜skype或是msn会不见掉。
<aaronyy> 不太可能吧
<aaronyy> 这么多用户呢
<euroford> skype在国内有代理，不会有问题的
<aaronyy> 而且两个技术也不怎么兼容吧
<aaronyy> 微软自己也有p2p技术的
<knownbad> 以前gizmo5也很多用户，不也被google消化掉了。
<aaronyy> 感觉何不起来
<aaronyy> 我觉得如果就为了那些用户，微软有点亏阿
<knownbad> 通常这种并购案是把市场吃掉而已。
<euroford> 确实有人说MS收购skype有些亏
<euroford> 如果ms把skype，搞得不像skype，skype就没有价值了
<aaronyy> 60亿可以拍几部电影做广告了
<euroford> USD？EURO？
<aaronyy> usd吧
<aaronyy> 也不算太亏吧
<aaronyy> 可以灭掉一个竞争对手
<euroford> 这样干，还会有其他的对手出现的
<euroford> SIP也不是什么新鲜东东了
<aaronyy> 这个东西有不赚钱，没有人会再作了
<knownbad> sip是carrier grade东西不需要新鲜，跟server一样。
<euroford> skype在国内做不好，主要是电信运营商捣乱，国外什么情况？
<aaronyy> 我觉得很多人用阿
<aaronyy> 几乎成了事实标准了
<euroford> 在国内，不能进市话
<euroford> IP对IP还行
<euroford> IP对市话，就不行了
<aaronyy> 用来打市话的也不多吧
<aaronyy> google voice是免费的为什么不用
<euroford> 老人
<aaronyy> skype主要是开电话会议
<knownbad> google voice不是voip.
<aaronyy> 我觉得微软只要是电话会议威胁到他们的服务器产品吧
<aaronyy> 拍
<knownbad> 加上gtalk后就是。
<aaronyy> 而且是免费的，一样要用电脑，为什么用skype打阿
<knownbad> google voice比较像个人pbx。  可以转接，留言，但不能当电话。
<aaronyy> 我前面给的那个链接就是一个可以支持google voice ata阿，不过不是官方支持
<aaronyy> 在gmail里不就直接可以打电话了，不过不用google voice好像可以打的
<euroford> 再问一个关于ubuntu的问题，在国外，商业公司里用ubuntu，会向ubuntu购买support吗？
<euroford> 在中国，这个应该是非常罕见的
<euroford> 一般用linux作桌面的，都是什么公司？
<euroford> IT公司？
<knownbad> 有，美国公司对技术支援比较注重。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-16
<jiero> 完全开放的无线网卡也问世了。
<kiss990a> 请问，如何解压一个nsis 包，从包里获取 sis脚本
<kiss990a> 因为有个nsis打包的程序，我想添加个文件进去。
<bluek> 醒来看一下，继续睡
<bluek> zzzzzzzz~~~~~
<cgc> ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<cgc> 请问 这个问题怎么解决啊？
<vic> 这雨下的
<cgc> ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference 请问有人解决过这样的问题吗？
<marcus> hi
<marcus_dust> so silent
<czq> 大家好啊！有什么电影介绍吗？
<roylez> lainme: 还没换牙的小盆宇 http://i.imgur.com/82GVB.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/82GVB.jpg
<metbsd> czq, 你怎么下载电影的
<czq> metbsd: 迅雷
<vic> 主席又闲了
<metbsd> 怎么感觉迅雷不支持谷歌浏览器
<czq> metbsd: 不清楚啊可能需要插件吧
<roylez> vic: 给你发个怨念重的 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62f87eb4jw1di7kia6g6tj.jpg
<metbsd> czq, 你用甚么浏览器
<vic> roylez: 。。。你太狠了
<czq> metbsd: 火狐
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷...
<Police_27149> thunder...
<iGoogle> roylez: 你蛋疼好久了。图是发不完的啊。搞点别的来。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你丫玩玩stone soup嘛
<iGoogle> 看到奇怪的英文的，就没兴趣
<roylez> iGoogle: 石头汤
<iGoogle> 够奇怪的了啊。不要你翻译的
<heiher> 谁知道如何找回 freenode 的IRC密码？
<vic> 看不懂英文的飘过啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我昨天一盘nethack, rp爆发了，lv1就捡到罐头制作机，现在一身罐头
<vic> 在飘回来啊
<vic> 在飘过去啊
<iGoogle> heiher: 设置过邮箱吧。去/ns help看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不加属性的罐头不要阿
<heiher> iGoogle: 设置过， 好的， 谢谢！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我饿怕了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢杀了boss后做出罐头
<iGoogle> 都喜欢被电脑玩。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 那些打级的，都是玩人的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我喜欢同类罐头...
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我要刷回原始的版本。你有没。
<jiero> roylez: 来玩ToME4把。
<uni00> 整楼的人DNS突然由192.168.0.1变成了192.168.0.2怎么回事？
<uni00> 而且上不去网了，手动改成行
<lemonhall> uni00: 路由器被某个SB改了
<uni00> lemonhall: 路由有密码的啊
<kiss990a> 内网有两个DHCP？
<changkinkuo> 各位好
<uni00> lemonhall: 而且是锁在箱子里的，密码只有房东知道
<kiss990a> 还是某个人在内网开虚拟机了？ VMware里的DHCP也会影响到网络
<uni00> kiss990a: 192.168.0.1能上去192.168.0.2上不去
<kiss990a> 你去查下 192.168.0.2这台主机，找到看看。这台电脑有问题
<changkinkuo> unii00,192.168.0.1不是本地ip吗
<kiss990a> 192.168.0.2 ，很明显是内网的某台电脑。而192.168.0.1才是网关。
<uni00> kiss990a: 192.168.0.1是DNS啊
<changkinkuo> 学习了
<kiss990a> 路由可以代理DNS也是正常的啊
<uni00> kiss990a: 是啊关键是为什么突然整楼所有的电脑DNS都变了？
<kiss990a> 那192.168.0.2 的DNS的电脑。它的网关是多少呢？
<uni00> kiss990a: 动态的，我又不知道路由密码怎么查啊
<pityonline> test
<iGoogle> uni00: 自己设置dns。别自动获取dns
<kiss990a> 客户机都是DHCP嘛，然后192.168.0.2上面也开了DHCP，你们获取到的就是它分配的
<lwf> 在freebsd 8.2中编译内核，加device pfsync后，有pfsync_input参数未定义，怎么解决？
<uni00> iGoogle: 这楼里住了好多小白，房东也不知道怎么回事，所以就找我，上百家我全手动整？
<iGoogle> uni00: 让房东给你密码。你再给我。我来给你改。
<uni00> 有G
<uni00> iGoogle: 怎么整？
<zhangkaixuan> MySQL数据库分支MariaDB 5.2.7发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/mariadb-5-2-7/
<uni00> kiss990a: ping 192.168.0.2结果是From 192.168.0.250 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable什么意思？
<kiss990a> 你这台主机的 网关是什么？
<kiss990a> 你的主机IP又是多少呢
<iGoogle> 111.193.15.113
<uni00> kiss990a: 我的IP是250
<uni00> kiss990a: 网关是1
<kiss990a> 明白了，你的路由里被人改了DNS？
<lilin> 哪位告诉我一下用banshee怎么添加广播频道啊
<uni00> kiss990a: 改天我给房东要了密码进去看看
<lilin> 我的banshee都是空的，里边什么都没有
<iGoogle> lilin: 要导入
<iGoogle> 或者直接卸载。这烂软件
<lilin> 装哪个软件比较好啊
<heiher> 大家有没有人想过如何鉴定无线接入点是否是真实的 ChinaNet ？
<qingqian> 看连上后是否会跳转到真实的认证页面？
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 现在可以查查imagemagick了么，老大
<dreamysirc> lilin: 你喜欢就行了
<heiher> qingqian: 认证页面都是模拟的，目的可能是骗取认证信息。。。
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 神，别消失啊
<jyfl987> mranti: RT @avb001: 潘石屹：我问一领导，为什么不能把个人所得税征收起点提的再高一些，如5000元？他说，重要的是培养中国人的纳税意识。
<lilin> dreamysirc: 多谢
<wzlxx> 话说用awesome的时候不用设置urxvt的大小最好？
<czq> 33
<iGoogle> dreamysirc: 啊。就是指定透明色吧。
<heiher> 没有人关心这个安全问题吗？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 不是，全透明~~~~~就像gimp设置不透明度那样
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 腾博士后好，祝想生男孩变成女孩，想生女孩变成男孩
<iGoogle> 添加alpha通道。是吧。
<iGoogle> 可怜的，才安装新系统，imagemagick都没安装的
<metbsd> kde哪里设解析度啊
<iGoogle> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/ 这里有
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 是的，我直接是alpha copy，不然添加后总是1bit的alpha，透明度都没法调，我又是不熟悉图像~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 我手册看过了，照里面不行~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 你以前的所略图用的是imagemagick么？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 怎么把所略图透明，你把参数发发可以么？
<iGoogle> 只是设置png的icon。没特殊的啊
<iGoogle> IconOverride下而已
<iGoogle> IconBox 只是设置位置
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: iconbox是位置，我需要thumbnail的脚本参数~~~~~~~
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/145906.htm
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 最近在忙啥？
<iGoogle> "${fvwm}/thumbnail.bash $[w.id] $[w.class] $[w.resource]
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 大叔大叔大叔，怪大叔
<changkinkuo> 各位大侠,我有个问题,服务器上没有安装汉语字体库,所以很多软件显示汉语的时候都是一个一个的方块,为什么vim却可以显示汉字那?
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 看书呗
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 额 伯阳侄儿么？
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 你thumbnail脚本的调用import或是xwd的那行参数发来看看，可以么？
<changkinkuo> 有人解惑吗?
<iGoogle> http://fpaste.org/ViON/ dreamysirc
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 好的，谢谢了，我下午试试
<iGoogle> 中文粘贴乱码了。。不过不是代码部分。没关系
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 祝你生20胞胎
<iGoogle> tenzu: 生产了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 一个人生毛
<iGoogle> 你不是博士后了嘛。“后”可以生的啊。
<tenzu> 还没到“后”的阶段
<iGoogle> 啊
<changkinkuo> tenzu,你是什么专业的博士啊
<iGoogle> 升值
<iGoogle> 博士
<tenzu> 。。。
<changkinkuo> 你是什么博士啊?
<tenzu> 现在谁都知道我是博士，耻辱的烙印
<tenzu> changkinkuo: 土木
<changkinkuo> 不錯啊!
<changkinkuo> 我有不少同學是學土木的
<aaronyy> 差点看成术士
<changkinkuo> 有人知道爲什麽vim可以顯示漢字嗎?
<iGoogle> 周立波名字惨成“丰胸广告”
<aaronyy> 为什么不可以
<changkinkuo> 我的服務器上沒有安裝漢字的字庫
<aaronyy> 那就装一个
<changkinkuo> 其他的軟件都不能顯示
<changkinkuo> 爲什麽單單vim可以呢
<aaronyy> 你的locale设错了
<aaronyy> 还有ssh客户端也要设成utf8
<tenzu> aaronyy: 我正在考虑砍号重练
<changkinkuo> 如何設置locale啊
<aaronyy> 先修改 /etc/locale.gen
<changkinkuo> 我試了一下用gvim打開也是顯示的方塊
<aaronyy> 然后 export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<aaronyy> 还有设置你的ssh客户端
<alpha080> 可怜的疼猪属性加错了。。。
<aaronyy> tenzu, 哦，为什么要冲连？
<aaronyy> 重练
<alpha080> 支持重练
<changkinkuo> 我不是管理員啊
<changkinkuo> 估計改不了/etc/locale.gen
<aaronyy> changkinkuo, 那就直接export个支持的
<changkinkuo> 好,我試試
<aaronyy> 反正只要你现在的locale和客户端一样
<aaronyy> gvim打开远程的文件？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 才找到一张和你神似的照片
<changkinkuo> 服務器的默認shell是csh不認識export
<aaronyy> 那就看看当前locale阿
<alpha080> adobe air 停止linux版本更新了
<changkinkuo> aaronyy:能說的具體一點嗎?
<changkinkuo> 我應該在我的.tcshrc中添加什麽語句呢?
<aaronyy> 就是locale
<tenzu> aaronyy: 重修术士啊
<aaronyy> 然后会显示当前locale
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪儿？
<aaronyy> tenzu, wow？
<changkinkuo> 直接添加一個個locale?
<tenzu> aaronyy: 当然是天朝
<aaronyy> 输入locale看看现在什么locale
<aaronyy> tenzu, 哦
<changkinkuo> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<changkinkuo> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<aaronyy> tenzu, 不知道是什么
<changkinkuo> LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"
<tenzu> kk竟然没工作
<changkinkuo> LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"
<changkinkuo> LC_ALL=
<Kandu> changkinkuo: 远程登录？
<changkinkuo> 是的
<Kandu> changkinkuo: 所以，所有 cli 程序都正确显示中文，而 gui 的都不行是吧？
<changkinkuo> 是的
<changkinkuo> 這個問題我很迷惑
<changkinkuo> 也不知道如何設這才好
<changkinkuo> Kandu:請指教!
<Kandu> changkinkuo: 这有什么迷惑的，gui 的在服务端找字体，画图，找不到就画框框，把框框图发过来。 cli 的把编码发过来，你自己的电脑上画字符
<changkinkuo> 這樣嗎?
<changkinkuo> 那么那個liks是cli嗎?
<changkinkuo> links
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/oYSN9.jpg
<metbsd> http://news.qq.com/a/20110616/000251.htm#p=2
<metbsd> 我靠
<aaronyy> Kandu, 他说vim也不行阿
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<changkinkuo> Kandu:links也不能看中文啊
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<changkinkuo> gvim不行
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<lemonhall> 我去。。今天小K不在？？？？？？？
<changkinkuo> vim可以的
<Kandu> changkinkuo: 本地不能看的，怎麼都不能看
<roylez> 〠_〠
<Kandu> changkinkuo: 你用 w3m 好了
<changkinkuo> 我試試
<changkinkuo> 靠,服務器上沒有安裝w3m
<changkinkuo> 看了是沒法看中文網頁了
<roylez> tenzu: 天堂阿 http://www.kazak.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/mouse_in_bread.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/FxKnr.jpg
<changkinkuo> Go to lunch! Beybey!
<czq> 大家觉得html5好上手吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 我希望从一堆培根肉里钻出来
<metbsd> http://news.qq.com/a/20110616/000251.htm#p=2 有没有人被咬过
<tonychyi> hello
<eatapple> 现在没人？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: -_-!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/misc/fun/seagal.jpg.html
<cfy> 原来opera mobile也可以opera:config
<cfy> 比opera mini多了好多功能啊...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥operachina不能上了呢?只能改hosts
<MeaCulpa> opera对gfw张开了双腿
<MeaCulpa> opera对g_f_w张开了双腿
<cfy> - -!
<iGoogle> 手机，偶尔上下网就够了。用自带的
<cfy> iGoogle: 赶紧换了...
<cfy> iGoogle: n多市场 下啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 你知道最近operachina怎么了么?
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍤ 
<vicious_> 中文频道不火？！！
<flay> 好像早就打不开了
<Police_27149> 日嘞，长口疮了，好痛苦……
<stifler> .
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 为什么安装了debian后进入 tty时就花屏呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335310 查了好多资料，好像说 要在 grub.cfg的内核后面加 nomodeset解决，这个要怎样加呢我加了怎么不管用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 waitinfor — 2011-06-16 12:31
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<cfy> flay: 你用opera的?
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<flay> cfy: 是阿
<cfy> flay: 修改/etc/hosts http://paste2.org/get/1472707
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<cfy> flay: 然后就能上了
<^k^> hceasy: .. ..
<flay> cfy 好 我去试试
<flay> cfy: 果然好了 哈哈
<cfy> flay: 没有operachina ,真是没法活了.哈哈
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<cfy> czq: 难得来啊:) 不过,貌似温州的realease party黄了....
<czq> cfy: ？我这几天才用这个插件的，你是不是认错人了！
<cfy> czq: 唉,真是认错了....
<cfy> czq: sorry....
<cfy> czq: 看成czk了.哈哈
<czq> cfy: 哈哈！
<cfy> czq: 什么插件啊?
<cfy> czq: firefox的?
<czq> cfy: 没事，是的
<czq> 你呢？
<czq> cfy: 你呢？还有别的？
<cfy> czq: 用opera的表示,不用插件就能上irc
<cfy> czq: 我用opera的
<cfy> 在emacs里的erc也是.
<czq> cfy: opera好用吗？
<cfy> czq: 很好用啊.
<cfy> opera是唯一的浏览器
<cfy> 在我的电脑和手机上...
<czq> cfy: 没有用过这个浏览器
<cfy> czq: :)
<czq> cfy: 我用火狐和谷歌的多
<tenzu> 不小心还以为在自言自语
<czq> cfy: opera快吗？
<cfy> tenzu: 腾腾...
<stifler> -.-
<flay> opera很不错
<cfy> czq: 很快啊
<cfy> 那是相当的快
<czq> 。。。会不吧
<changkinkuo> opera是挪威的那个浏览器吗?
<cfy> changkinkuo: 是的
<czq> tenzu: 哈哈
<changkinkuo> 用过几天
<changkinkuo> 绝的还可以
<czq> 怎么后来不用了？
<changkinkuo> 比IE好多了
<ilisp> ie跟ie比啊....
<ilisp> 太没意思了....
<ilisp> opera跟ie比,有悬念么....
<changkinkuo> 后来就用google的浏览器了
<czq> google好像很快
<changkinkuo> 对
<czq> 我用的是360版的！原本不支持网银
<changkinkuo> 第一次用google的浏览器就觉得要比ie快多了
<ilisp> ie唯一的用途是,用来打开 快播的 视频
<ilisp> 没办法.只能用ie......
<czq> 可以用ie核心的啊
<changkinkuo> ilisp.那个也是用的插件吧
<ilisp> chrome是用来玩三国杀的(在win xp里)
<ilisp> changkinkuo: 是啊.难道chrome可以?或是opera?
<changkinkuo> 现在给google写插件的不是很多
<ilisp> 感觉flash在opera里不是很稳.所以就用了chrome....
<roylez> tenzu: adobe放弃了linux底下的air
<czq> chatzilla有更好的方法登录吗？
<ilisp> 不过感觉用起来还是opera好用
<changkinkuo> 不过现在google不要插件也可以播放falsh
<roylez> tenzu: 每次看到这样的新闻，我的想法都是“go fuck yourself”，这些公司没例外全是渣的
<czq> 火狐就要很多插件，感觉没有google的快
<changkinkuo> google自己的那个js解析器比较的牛逼啊
<changkinkuo> 好像叫v8
<czq> 果然牛
<jyfl987> microcai: 人呢
<microcai> jyfl987:  ?
<microcai> jyfl987: 在
<tenzu> roylez: 我一直讨厌adobe
<jyfl987> microcai: 有个问题要求助于你
<changkinkuo> adbole如何惹到你了啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 我昨天找到dvtm还不错 但问题就在于他跟zhcon有冲突, 切割的时候有偏移
<jyfl987> microcai: 所以我想用你那个内核补丁
<jyfl987> microcai: 帮我编译个打了补丁的kernel for ubuntu 10.04
<ilisp> jyfl987: 折腾.....
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<hceasy> 在arch下不小心执行了 #localedef -vci en_US -f utf8 en_US.utf8 这条命令 然后终端里的文字有乱码情况 怎么恢复过来？？？
<^k^> hceasy: .. ..
<jyfl987> ilisp: 不折腾哪里有kernel诞生
<nacheal> 我顶。。真有这么多人在。`
<ilisp> jyfl987:  我电脑好烫   暑假折腾一下....清洗一下好了....
<nacheal> 笔记本还是。。台机。
<ilisp> 笔记本
<ilisp> 62 degree...
<changkinkuo> 呵呵
<changkinkuo> 是有点烫了
<nacheal> 『夏天笔记本风扇除尘最简单的办法』：用剪刀把一张明信片剪成7毫米宽左右，靠近头一端5毫米剪成2毫米宽。然后顺着笔记本散热口一个一个捅进去，听见风扇打到打到纸条就不要进。这样做效果和拆风扇出来除尘效果一样。话说我上次拆下来。差点弄会了。发现了这个方法。
<nacheal> 我刚好昨天弄的。
<nacheal> 神舟笔记本。一样没压力。`
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 关于daemon里的dbus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335314 今天启动的时候，显示dbus加载失败，然后我在tty里改了rc.conf，变成这样： DAEMONS=(hwclock syslog-ng hal laptop-mode ! dbus !network networkmanager !netfs crond alsa) 结果启动成功。。gnome也开得了。。何解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 judai — 2011-06-16 13:17
<ilisp> nacheal:  风扇要开着么?
<jyfl987> microcai: 杂不说话了?
<jyfl987> microcai: 不要缩头
<nacheal> sure
<ilisp> 这样为啥会有效果?
<nacheal> 这样除尘。和拆出来效果一样。`
<nacheal> 主要是为了。。让风扇。散热。。顺畅。你会发现。风扇口猛了很多。`
<nacheal> 靠近头一端5毫米剪成2毫米宽
<nacheal> 这样。。可以听到。风扇打到纸条。就不要继续。。插进去了。
<vic> 无聊啊
<ilisp> nacheal: 我试试...
<jiero> vic: 难怪你在闲逛。
<vic> jiero: 刚看完了一集网易的公开课，啥时候国内的大学课程也可以这么有趣
<jiero> vic: 我不知道。没在国内上过大学。
<vic> jiero: 。。。。。。。
<changkinkuo> jiero:你台湾的?
<jiero> changkinkuo: 。。。我都说过国内了，怎么可能是台湾的
<changkinkuo> 你在国外上大学?
<jiero> changkinkuo: 上过，被踢了
<changkinkuo> 我还以为你在国外读的本科呢
<jiero> 没有本科专科分别。。。
<jiero> 只有中国才有那个玩意儿
<changkinkuo> 好吧
<changkinkuo> 我说错了
<vic> 话说当年也差点退学呢
<changkinkuo> 其实我现在有点厌学,不过不知道不读书之后做什么所以还没退
<nacheal> 我大三了。快毕业了。。都不知道自己想做什么。.
<vic> 大三就别迷茫了  在迷茫就晚了 赶紧学点东西把
<nacheal> 不想时间过这么快。。又不知到做什么
<changkinkuo> 学什么好呢?
<nacheal> 反正找工作什么的不成问题。。不上不下。
<vic> 喜欢啥就学啥呗
<nacheal> 郁闷死了。`
<nacheal> 现在也差不多吧。是这样过。国内大学就是浮云。
<vic> 自学把
<nacheal> sure
<ilisp> nacheal: 好了.可以见到有灰尘出来
<vic> 我就是在大三的时候做课程设计 才把专业弄会了。。。
<nacheal> 好用吧。`
<changkinkuo> 我学物理的,毕业之后不知道改做什么
<vic> 最后悔的就是大学的时候那么多时间 没好好学学linux and program
<nacheal> 我上次拆下来。。差点把显卡弄烧了。...才发现里面结构这么简单。`
<ilisp> nacheal: 烧显卡?!
<nacheal> 我是搞网络的。。不过linux也很重要。所以这些天。也玩玩。。ubuntu了。`
<ilisp> 效果不是特别明显
<nacheal> 嗯。。我上次。。装上去的时候。风扇闪热片没有贴紧。。显卡。。
<nacheal> 哪里这么快啊。。散热也要时间啊。。你本来就高温。
<nacheal> 装上去的时候。风扇闪热片没有贴紧。。显卡。。开机10分钟就死机了。`
<changkinkuo> 在linux下学习编程我觉得<<深入理解计算机系统>>不错
<nacheal> 不太喜欢搞编程。。。
<vic> i have a dream..
<nacheal> 下了。第一次上来。。发现这里真不错。。
<changkinkuo> to wirte a os?
<roylez> tenzu: I have learned silence from the talkative, toleration from the intolerant, and kindness from the unkind.
<aaronyy> changkinkuo, 物理出国不是很容易的
<changkinkuo> 本科出国啊?
<aaronyy> 读完本科阿
<changkinkuo> 不容易吧?
<aaronyy> 还好吧
<aaronyy> 难道你的同学都不准备gre的？
<vic> 不让座，不扶老奶奶过马路，捡到东西不还。见死不救。。
<stifler> -.-
<tenzu> roylez: 哪儿的句子？
<jiero> changkinkuo: 很容易的，只要你的成绩够好+英语够好+有钱
<jiero> changkinkuo: 或者其他语言够好
 * jiero 正在等待等待
<roylez> tenzu: 电脑上fortune随机出来的 Kahlil Gibran 说的
<ilisp> Nobody knows what goes between his cold toes and his warm ears.
<stifler> ..
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • cURL 如何指定下载目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335323 批量下载时，因为不知道文件名所以只能指定下载目录了，有什么办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumailong — 2011-06-16 14:12
<aaronyy> test
<^k^> aaronyy, ....  ㍦ 
 * jyfl987 微菜这缩头龟
<jyfl987> jiero: 有钱又何必成绩好
<jiero> jyfl987: 不只是奖学金差异，学校很可能拒绝你的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 有钱投资移民就行了
<jyfl987> 再说了 千里留学也为钱 有了钱 除非你真的喜好搞研究 大多数人来说 还学习没意思了
<jiero> jyfl987...
<clarezoe_> hi，我键盘上一个键用不了，但是是xev可以出来，应该怎么办，请帮帮忙
<roylez> clarezoe_: 你要把它当什么键用？
<clarezoe_> roylez, 就是键盘上显示的
<roylez> clarezoe_: 简单的说就是写 .xmodmap
<clarezoe_> roylez，有没有什么键盘reset之类的，因为是新装的系统，我设置没改过
<roylez> clarezoe_: 没听说，干什么用的
<clarezoe_> roylez, 我的是瑞典语键盘，我把键盘删了再重加一遍还不行
<clarezoe_> roylez, 还有如果重写xmodmap的话，我键盘上那个键打不出来怎么设置呢？
<vic> 无聊到上qq聊天
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • Linux下的ssh,telnet自动登录工具PAC Manager http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335326 推荐：PAC Manager http://sourceforge.net/projects/pacmanager/ 功能： 可以保存密码。 支持远程及本地宏命令。 支持 EXPECT 批处理。 支持代理（可惜不支持隧道，有点遗憾）。 支持集群连接。 支持标签或窗口。 批量帐号管理等等。 统计信息: ...
<tenzu> 不支持隧道。。。
<clarezoe_> roylez, 我写了 keycode 35 = ¨ 在.Xmodmap里，但是好像不行
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe_: deadkey ?
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, 是的
<alvin_rxg> `setxkbmap se nodeadkey`
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, Error loading new keyboard description
<alvin_rxg> 漏了个 s .. `setxkbmap se nodeadkeys`
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe_: 具体的你可以看看 /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/se
<alvin_rxg> 一般 deadkeys 不常用，偶尔需要输一些别的字符才会用到……
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, 出来了，十分感谢，不然我今天就什么都干不了了
<alvin_rxg> glad with tha
<alvin_rxg> glad with that
<clarezoe_> 我就是要输~
<alvin_rxg> 敲两下应该有出来的吧？
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe_: 那个符号应该是 alt_gr + ~吧
<alvin_rxg> ¨þ@ł€æ»ſæſðŋ“»
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, 是的啊
<alvin_rxg> 看了下 瑞典键盘， ~ 和 deadkey 无关……
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, 那为什么之前不能用呢
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 还是有关的……敲两下
<alvin_rxg> linux 下 deadkeys 处理得就好多了。windows 下敲一下没有，敲两下出来两个……
<lenage> ls
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, 是的是的，你也用过瑞典语键盘？还是在瑞典呆过啊
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe_: 偶用德语键盘
<clarezoe_> alvin_rxg, ahha
<alvin_rxg> clarezoe_: tty 下用 loadkeys 后边的参数你看看 man 文档
<gplfeng> http://playdeb.net/我这里打不开，估计被isp屏蔽了
<gplfeng> :(
<iGoogle> 谷歌音乐不能播放了？
<tenzu> 股沟音乐。。。
<ofan> 用xiami.com
<iGoogle> 音乐都封了？你干的？ tenzu
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> what..
<iGoogle> ofan: 只能单曲播放。不能播放选中的。
<ofan> iGoogle: 可以..
<iGoogle> 我点了，没反应。
<ofan> iGoogle: 用chrome
<iGoogle> 随便点一个专辑进去，点下面的播放选中歌曲，没反应
<iGoogle> 这网站，不可能挑chrome
<jiero> 不支持Opera和Firefox的网站我就丢弃~
<jiero> 以前一直是这么做的
<iGoogle> 94
<iGoogle> 发现音乐都灭了。
<ofan> 我这里可以
<jiero> Rhythmbox: Golden Fields (Farm Boy) by Geoffrey Taucer, Tepid on http://ff7.ocremix.org - Voices of the Lifestream (3:39)
<jiero> wow
<jiero> 这也可以？
<iGoogle> 听电台算了。nnnd
<wzssyqa> jiero: 最好别这么灌水
<iGoogle> 磁盘。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 恩。好的。不灌水了
<ofan> 灌水泥
<jiero> 大家来看 Ubuntu 的新软件商店解图 http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/H1K8ch.jpg
<jiero> 这就是一个网页而已
<emacsyin> 我有U盘，又下载了debian的安装光盘ISO，如何用U盘进行安装？
<calebot> emacsyin: cat iso > /dev/U盘
<emacsyin> calebot: 直接保存进去吗
<calebot> emacsyin: 是啊
<emacsyin> calebot: 保存进去就可以启动吗?
<MaskRay> calebot: debian 的可以直接这样弄？
<calebot> MaskRay: 一般 iso 都行
<MaskRay> calebot: 一般什么格式的u盘能引导？
<calebot> bios 支持就行
<emacsyin> calebot: bios支持U盘启动就行吗？
<ofan> 也不是所有镜像都行
<emacsyin> ofan: debian镜像行？
<ofan> emacsyin: 不知道..
<emacsyin> calebot: 是不是支持u盘启动就行？还是要支持USB光盘启动？
<ofan> usb是以hdd模式启动,标准的iso格式不太一样
<iGoogle> 我可记得蛮多不行的。
<ofan> emacsyin: 要能搞成光盘模式启动就100%可以
<emacsyin> ofan: U盘搞成光盘启动模式我不会阿
<ofan> emacsyin: 有量产工具
<emacsyin> ofan: 那是windows下的工具把，linux下没听说量产工具
<MaskRay> 我想知道一般 bios 支持什么类型的 u盘启动，iso9660 好像不是都支持的
<MaskRay> 又听说 iso9660 只要在开头加写信息就行了
<ofan> 是的
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660 The first 32768 bytes of the disk are unused by ISO 9660 data structure, and therefore available for other use.
<ofan> bios貌似只支持hdd/fdd模式,hdd模式要读mbr的.
<MaskRay> ofan: 比如 dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/xxx bs=1M，然后怎么改造成能引导的
<ofan> MaskRay: dd进前512字节个grub之类的,或者把isolinux的copy到前面? 没试过...
<emacsyin> calebot: 不行阿，直接放到U盘，启动的时候不显示U盘哦
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<roylez> emacsyin: 老老实实去装grub4dos吧
<calebot> emacsyin: bios 改了没?
<MaskRay> syslinux 应该可以
<emacsyin> calebot: bios要怎么改？
<calebot> ...
<emacsyin> calebot: 是不是第一个启动方式，选择USB
<calebot> emacsyin: 顺便看看有没有 usb-fdd / usb-hdd / usb-cdrom 选项
<calebot> emacsyin: 常常会放在不同的分类
<emacsyin> calebot: USB-CDROM是默认支持的，我刚才看到了
<calebot> emacsyin: 那就改启动顺序
<calebot> emacsyin: u盘 要用 cat / dd 不要用 cp
<emacsyin> calebot: 我是直接用鼠标复制过去的
<calebot> emacsyin: 那能开才有鬼
<emacsyin> calebot: 就是哦
<calebot> emacsyin: 回去搞好 u盘 再来搞 bios
<calebot> emacsyin: 喵的你没照我说的做然后问我为啥不能开机…
<roylez> calebot: ...
<emacsyin> calebot: 我有两台电脑，一台跟你聊天，一边操作U盘，另一台需要装系统
<roylez> calebot: drag & drop 是潮流..
 * calebot /ignore emacsyin
<nigojuju> 大家好，把DVD转换成PC能播放的普通视频如何转换呢？
<emacsyin> calebot: U盘的路径在哪里？
<nigojuju> 我使用AVIDEMUX
<nigojuju> 可是转换出来效果不好，不知道为什么
<nigojuju> 远远没有原来的清晰
<palomino|working> 编码方式选的不对? , nigojuju
<tenzu> calebot: 你是不是有吐血的感觉？
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 使用哪种编码比较清晰呢》？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<calebot> tenzu: 嗯，很努力不骂人了
<palomino|working> 当然是h264... , nigojuju
<roylez> palomino|working: 快跳槽
<tenzu> calebot: 蛋定啊蛋定
<palomino|working> 老了，只能卧槽了 , roylez
<palomino|working> 老骥伏枥 , roylez
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 我用的x264,差的远不远？
<roylez> palomino|working: 错，无码最清晰
<palomino|working> x264是h264的一个实现 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 那为什么不清晰啊？
<nigojuju> 好奇怪呀
<palomino|working> 码率?
<tenzu> roylez: 我现在开始玩mana world会不会很傻？
<nigojuju> 要多高才好》？
<nigojuju> 一个DVD我转换出来才400mb
<palomino|working> 小了点 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 㓏
<palomino|working> 你可以设置2pass , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 2pass是什么意思？
<emacsyin> calebot:  cat iso > /dev/U盘  提示U盘是个目录阿
<nigojuju> 在那个configure那里设置的吧
<palomino|working> 压两遍，可以比较精确地控制大小和码率分配 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 我刚才弄的时候好像建国
<emacsyin> calebot: 是不是还要设置在U盘里的名称？
<nigojuju> 原来是这样
<nigojuju> 好
<palomino|working> 1pass的时候没法动态分配码率的 , nigojuju
<emacsyin> calebot: 是不是还要指定在U盘里文件的名称？
<roylez> tenzu: 不错阿，一个星期后告诉我感觉如何，好的话我进去与你组团...
<nigojuju> 我想转换成高清的话，码率要设置多高呢？
<palomino|working> 一般dvd至少也得压成1cd 700M那么大吧 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 建议2cd 1.4g , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 当然这个随意
<calebot> nigojuju: 最多和原来一样啊，不会变高清
<nigojuju> 好
<nigojuju> calebot: DVD不是高清吗？
<palomino|working> dvd差多了.. , nigojuju
<calebot> nigojuju: 不一定是
<palomino|working> 高清最少也得1280x720 , calebot
<emacsyin> cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /media/2807-CC00  提示2807-cc00是个目录，改如何是好？
<emacsyin>  
<calebot> palomino|working++
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 这样啊，那我在网上下的高清也才4G左右，720p的
<roylez> palomino|working: 膏手
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 可是DVD也是4G多
<palomino|working> 。。。。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 片源不一样 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 那4g的720p , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 片源可能几十G , nigojuju
<calebot> 蓝光++
<palomino|working> 一般都得30g左右
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 这么大
<nigojuju> 是不是片源没有压缩？
<palomino|working> 没压缩就更大了.. , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 这几十g是h264压缩后的 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 把DVD压缩后就只有1G多了
<nigojuju> 晕
<emacsyin> roylez: 老大，cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /media/2807-CC00 提示2807-CC00是个目录
<palomino|working> 魔戒蓝光加长版3集,200多g , nigojuju
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 那既然DVD的效果没有那么好，为什么还存在这个东西
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 200G，天啊
<palomino|working> 因为有很多dvd播放机呀 , nigojuju
<tenzu> roylez: 还处于裸奔砍小虫的境界
<calebot> 时代不同啊
<palomino|working> 就好像当初dvd刚出来的时候 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 还有很多vcd播放机 , nigojuju
<calebot> dvd 对 vcd/录像带 来说很好滴
<palomino|working> 于是vcd还是很多 , nigojuju
<roylez> emacsyin: 他说的是 /dev
<nigojuju> 现在要DVD还有意义吗？
<emacsyin> roylez: /dev是什么路径阿
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 既然它不够清晰，为什么不淘汰呢
<emacsyin> roylez: 我的U盘路径就是这个
<roylez> emacsyin: 设备目录
<calebot> 很多老米在客厅看片，dvd 和高清差异不大
<nigojuju> calebot: 他们不用电脑是不？
<calebot> nigojuju: 太清晰不一定好啊
<emacsyin> roylez: 在哪里可以查询到？
<nigojuju> calebot: 为啥？
<alvin_rxg> 他们用50寸 lcd
<calebot> nigojuju: 很多民众表示女优在高清瑕疵太明显
<palomino|working> dvd设备还有很多呢 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 不会那么快淘汰的
<nigojuju> calebot: 呵呵
<calebot> nigojuju: 很多 dvd 女神 到 高清 就变成 月球表面了
<palomino|working> 说的太对了- - , calebot
<nigojuju> 看得恶心了是不？
<calebot> 实用性下降啊
<lubcat> 45十寸的屏幕看片。真是折磨啊
<emacsyin> roylez: 设备目录怎么查？能告诉我吗
<nigojuju> 我现在再转换下试一下
<nigojuju> 使用x264，可以不》
<palomino|working> 你最好先google一下转码的教程 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 好，谢谢
<nigojuju> 先转一下，满足下啊，呵呵
<nigojuju> 下面有个xvid
<palomino|working> 呵呵
<nigojuju> 这个好点还是x264
<palomino|working> xvid不如h264清楚
<palomino|working> 不过转的速度快
<palomino|working> 播放时cpu占用也很低
<palomino|working> 你自行决定吧。。
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 那我用x264
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 好
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 让我的CPU转转吧，整天都在偷懒
<nigojuju> 呵呵
<palomino|working> 呵呵
<palomino|working> 其实可以显卡转，不过效果就惨了点
<emacsyin> roylez: /dev里有很多，不知道是哪一个哦？
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 我显卡不行
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<palomino|working> 显卡飞快+惨不忍睹
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 声音用aac
<palomino|working> 对
<nigojuju> palomino|working:AC3会不会好点呢？
<palomino|working> 或者直接用dvd里的ac3也行
<palomino|working> 我只有俩音箱所以一般都aac了 , nigojuju
<emacsyin> 请问如何查询U盘的/dev目录阿
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 嘿嘿，你说哪个好点？
<palomino|working> 声道多当然ac3拉 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 好
<nigojuju> 哈哈，准备转了
<nigojuju> 靠，还有个问题
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 字幕我刚才怎么没加进去
<nigojuju> 没看到srt文件啊
<nigojuju> palomino|working: filter选项里面有subtiltes
 * calebot 覺得字幕另外放比較好
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 可是不知道怎么加入
<nigojuju> calebot: 好
<palomino|working> 字幕外置就行吧 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> 不必压进去吧 , nigojuju
<nigojuju> calebot: 就是做好后，去网上下个字幕是不？
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 好
<palomino|working> dvd自带的字幕都是那种难看字体的
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 明白啦，那format选什么》？
<nigojuju> palomino|working: AVI ？ MPEG？
<palomino|working> 最后在哪儿播放?
<palomino|working> 电脑?
<nigojuju> 本机～
<nigojuju> 是
<wwliu> emacsyin: u盘挂在/media下吧
<palomino|working> 哦,avi就行,不过我不确定ac3封装在avi里能不能放
<palomino|working> 没那么干过
<palomino|working> 没有mkv么? , nigojuju
<nigojuju> 哈哈，有
<nigojuju> 选MKV是不？
<palomino|working> 那还是mkv吧
<palomino|working> mkv好一些
<nigojuju> OK
<nigojuju> READY SET GO！
<palomino|working> hehe
<palomino|working> 你可以先压一小段看看效果
<palomino|working> 不行再调参数
<edison0354> palomino|working: avi支持ac3的
<palomino|working> 是么 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 我没试过.. , edison0354
<nigojuju> 还有1个半小时
<edison0354> palomino|working: 不过依然强力支持mkv……
<palomino|working> 恩...
<nigojuju> 呵呵，我先吃饭去
<nigojuju> 等等回来看看效果
<nigojuju> palomino|working: 谢谢呀！
<edison0354> palomino|working: 下的好多电影avi都是ac3的音轨
<palomino|working> 不客气 , nigojuju
<palomino|working> :o , edison0354
<calebot> 买个大硬盘放 iso
<emacsyin> wwliu: 是要设备名称
<palomino|working> 买了俩2t的.. , calebot
<palomino|working> 不过linux下拿什么能放蓝光原盘呢 ?_?
<calebot> 貌似有 drm 的还不行？
<palomino|working> 不知。。
 * calebot 反正不买蓝光
<palomino|working> 只看过remux...
<jyfl9871> tenzu: mana world的玩法太单调了
<palomino|working> 结果下载的remux们的时间码没一个对的
<palomino|working> mplayer乱播
<palomino|working> 字幕时间全错乱
<jyfl9871> 想整个简单的2d mmorpg
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • 专业高效的企业IM协同视频会议软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335347 可以通过IM实现文字、语音、视频、文件传输、电子公告、远程协助、电子白板……进行协同办公。 IM还配备了丰富的互联网办公功能，更好地帮助企业降低运营成本，提高工作效率。 统一管理的 企业号码 IM帐号是由企业为主体申请 ...
<wwliu> emacsyin: 设备名称做什么
<wwliu>  
<ubuntu009> 把ubntu安在移动硬盘上后，怎么要别人的机子里启动
<emacsyin> wwliu: 要把ISO写到U盘里去阿
<ubuntu009> emacsyin: ？？
<emacsyin> 就这样
<emacsyin> calebot: 能告诉我怎么看U盘的设备目录是那个吗
<ubuntu009> 是写到移到硬盘里了  ，但是到别人的机子里怎么启动
<wwliu> emacsyin: 把iso mount一下，写到u盘里面去就行咯，没记错的话，u盘会自动挂载到/media下
<wwliu> emacsyin: 硬盘安装ubuntu的话，不用这么麻烦了，直接下个硬盘安装引导booter，直接用iso就行了
<wwliu>  
<wwliu> 已经装过linux的就用grub,只有windows的用grub4doc
<ubuntu009> wwliu: 把系统安到移到硬盘后，怎么在别人的机子 里启动
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/vVLHm.jpg
<emacsyin> wwliu: 我是用U盘安装阿
<emacsyin> wwliu: 有没有U盘安装引导？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/p1rsc.jpg
<palomino|working> 帅.. , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BKNCW.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 一个拿着镰刀的哥说我biutiful
<roylez> tenzu: ...啥...
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/CLGU2.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 我注册了个人妖号。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 还是光屁股的，那哥们儿说要送我boot
<tenzu> 结果给不了。。。
<palomino|working> tina fey... , roylez
 * roylez bye了各位，下班
<wwliu> ubuntu009: 在bios设置移动硬盘为第一启动盘
<emacsyin> wwliu: 安装debian阿
<wwliu> emacsyin: 一样的
<wwliu> 硬盘安装u盘安装类似，如果硬盘空间够放iso的话，硬盘足矣
 * tenzu 目送主席
<wwliu> emacsyin: 教程网上很多，善用google
<emacsyin> wwliu: 我已经下载了iso了，现在要怎么做才能在windows电脑上开始安装？
<emacsyin> wwliu: 我有U盘了，把ISO复制到U盘上行吗
<clarezoe_> 有php高手了，我有个问题请教 http://pastebin.com/51pbKza2 这是我的一个函数，我想实现页面刷新后或者翻页后仍然显示选定的按钮，现在 的函数能实现第一次搜索，但是要是我改一下选项再submit，选项还是原先的
<wwliu> emacsyin: ...
<wwliu> emacsyin: 网上找一下教程，做做功课吧
<emacsyin> wwliu: 你就告诉我怎么用U盘装debian 行吗
<wwliu> emacsyin: ...
<wwliu> emacsyin: 冲着你的名字有emacs,再说一次：网上找一下教程...还有，提问也是一种艺术
<pocoyo> emacsyin: 硬盘装成功过 u盘没有成功一次
<emacsyin> wwliu: 好的，谢谢你
<emacsyin> pocoyo: 硬盘听说要装grub4dos
<pocoyo> emacsyin: 没错。
<pocoyo> emacsyin: xp 下安装 也不算太麻烦。
<pocoyo> 主要是绿色
<pocoyo> 环保无污染
<wwliu> 不麻烦，即使装win7也是几个命令
<alvin_rxg> 绿色？
<changkinkuo> 有人对emac和vim都熟悉的吗?
<wwliu> alvin_rxg: 嗯，硬盘安装win7
<jiero> 我发现了一个好玩的东西——手机控制也可以了~
<jiero> http://synergy-foss.org/ 用这个加载到手机上和电脑上。
<changkinkuo> jiero,手机控制什么啊?
<jiero> changkinkuo: 就是用手机的光标控制电脑。
<changkinkuo> 不是吧?如此的强大?
<Kandu> clarezoe: 根據發過來的用戶的選擇，在相應的選項上加個 selected="selected" 屬性吧。不同頁面共享的話，cookie 記錄下?
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 你是 debianer？
<emacsyin> 我刚才 cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /dev/sdb  现在没办法看到我的U盘了
<emacsyin> 现在U盘不能自动载入了，怎么办？
<wwliu> emacsyin: 不知道你是怎么知道这种命令的...
<wwliu>  
<emacsyin> wwliu: 开始calabot说的
<emacsyin> calebot说的
<wwliu> 等下，我找一找
<emacsyin> wwliu: 谢谢
<emacsyin> wwliu: 你有gtalk吗
<wwliu> http://wwliu.is-programmer.com/2011/3/6/debian-wheezy-on-thinkpad-x201i.25029.html
<wwliu> 参考这个，硬盘安装的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wwliu> emacsyin: 可以在irc私聊的
<emacsyin> wwliu: 刚才的网址是你发给我的吗
<wwliu> emacsyin: 给你参考一下
<emacsyin> wwliu: 我收藏这个网址了，问题是我现在的U盘都找不到了
<wwliu> emacsyin: 不是u盘安装，也不是很详细，凑合看看吧
<emacsyin> wwliu: 内容很多，我先看看
<emacsyin> wwliu: 等会你可能就不在了，能告诉我你的gtalk吗？不在线时我也可以给你发邮件
<wwliu> 别想太多u盘了，直接暴力拔下
<emacsyin> wwliu: 暴力拔下，然后再插上去，都看不到U盘了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: mount -t iso9660 /dev/sdX /mnt/usb  ?
<emacsyin> MaskRay: sdX是哪个？
<wwliu> emacsyin: 直接联系我吧，那个网址有我的联系方式
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 本来是自动能挂在的
<emacsyin> wwliu: 谢谢
<stock> 真安静
<stock> 真安静
<vic> 安静就安静呗 你ping我干嘛
<stock> 练习用命令
<stock> 你的名字最简单
<stock> 呵呵
<snoop_fy> ..
<metbsd> 太安静了
<stock> 怎么能把人进出的提示关闭呢？
<vic> 我靠 大哥们 你们这么搞 我的小心肝噗通噗通哦
<NoIE> 你的网易微博地址是 http://t.163.com/NoIE
<snoop_fy> 我的不是这个
<snoop_fy> :)
<NoIE> 我就是随便复制了一下。
<metbsd> 我的外接显示器没显示了，电源灯会闪，是怎么回事啊
<NoIE> metbsd: nvidia ？
<metbsd> intel
<NoIE> 不熟。
<metbsd> 估计是显示器坏了
<metbsd> 之前要闪很久才有显示，现在一点都没了
<metbsd> 三星730 syncmaster
<alvin_rxg> vic: 你那 ip 能 ping ?
<vic> 公用ip 随便ping
<vic> 反正挂了 正好睡觉
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<myke2> 现在是不是用pidgin上renren上不了了?
<myke2> ?
<vic> ping把ping把
<vic> 还有谁 ping啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 语言包等能否离线下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335371 我想在公司里的电脑玩玩Ubuntu，但无奈不能连网，请问能否将语言包等有关软件离线下载后带回公司里安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgsian — 2011-06-16 19:58
<snoop_fy> wireshark用我的用户来执行找不到网卡，我已经把自己加到wireshark这个组里面了，用root执行就是OK的，但是我不想用root执行，该给wireshark这个组什么权限呢？
<snoop_fy> 求大神~
<vic> 你们ping出来啥结果没啊？要不找个扫描器 扫扫？有啥漏洞 就攻击的玩啊
<stock> 怎么关闭人进出的提示呢？
<stock> 怎么关闭人进出的提示呢？
<aDu> : /clear
<ilisp> 谁用gpt?
<snoop_fy> O yeah!原来是一个编译选项没有加，wireshark OK！
<ilisp> Kandu: 在不问你一个问题
<tusooa> er,... gpt
<ilisp> Kandu: 貌似extended boot record(就是mbr里的extend)最多能几个分区?
<ilisp> Kandu: 貌似是链表啥的吧,那就是几乎无限咯?
<aaronyy> 分这么多区干什么阿
<ilisp> 一个技术问题
<ilisp> 和实际无关
<ilisp> gpt貌似最多支持128个分区
<caleb-> ilisp: 内核一般有限制数量
<ilisp> caleb-: 哦?有多少呢?怎么看
<Kandu> ilisp: extended 一個，裡面無限邏輯分區
<caleb-> ilisp: 代号发完就没啦
<ilisp> Kandu: parted用过没?
<ilisp> caleb-: 代号?你说1到99?么?
<Kandu> ilisp: 沒
<ilisp> Kandu: 我先新建了一个extended的,然后在那里不能新建logical的...
<ilisp> Kandu: 难道是用了gpt的关系么?
<tusooa> ilisp: 下一个分区的起始处，那里有对于那个分区致命重要的信息，那个分区就完蛋了。如果那个分区是逻辑分区，那里还有指向再下一个逻辑分区的指针，于是逻辑分区的链被砍断，后面所有的逻辑分区丢失。
<Kandu> ilisp: gpt 的不懂
<ilisp> tusooa: 嗯,看到了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_boot_record
<ilisp> 买了个1T的硬盘,希捷的
<emacsyin> 刚才用cat命令把一个ISO刻到u盘里了，现在U盘编程一个不能自动挂载的光盘一样了
<ilisp> 所以试试gpt
<ilisp> emacsyin: 我该叫你什么? 小江恩?
<tusooa> ilisp: er.
<Kandu> ilisp: 剛看了看，限制是63個
<emacsyin> ilisp: 随便吧，如何把U盘恢复成原来那样？
<ilisp> Kandu: 哦?怎么看的?
<Kandu> ilisp: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/device-list/devices-2.6+.txt
<caleb-> 1T 不必 gpt 吧
<caleb-> 超过 2T 才要
<caleb-> 2T整 都可以用 mbr
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ilisp> caleb-: 随便玩的..
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你好
<emacsyin> caleb-: 用cat把ISO写到U盘后，不能用U盘启动了
<ilisp> emacsyin: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/你的U盘号(估计是sdb) count=1
<ilisp> emacsyin: 然后用cfdisk /dev/xxxxx分分
<Kandu> 整個超過 2T 的，只要沒有一個分區超過 2T ，用 mbr 也行
<ilisp> emacsyin: 你是说弄成和原来一样么?
<emacsyin> ilisp: 对阿，恢复成原来那样子，真正的U盘，而不是光盘一样
<aaronyy> Kandu, 要4k的才可以用mbr吧
<emacsyin> ilisp: 是的，是sdb
<ilisp> emacsyin: 那就sdb嘛
<Kandu> aaronyy: 4k?
<ilisp> 其实是cfdisk认不出不正常的....fdisk貌似没这个问题
<emacsyin> ilisp: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb 一直在执行，是什么意思
<ilisp> emacsyin: count=1...
<ilisp> emacsyin: 现在按ctrl-c
<aaronyy> Kandu, 超过2T的盘如果是512扇区的盘，不能用mbr分区的
<emacsyin> ilisp: 忘记count=1了
<ilisp> emacsyin: 然后用cfdisk试试
<ilisp> emacsyin: cfdisk /dev/sdb
<Kandu> aaronyy: 為什麼呢？
<aaronyy> 因为mbr支持的最大扇区数不够
<emacsyin> ilisp: 没有cfdisk
<emacsyin> ilisp: 源里也没有
<ilisp> emacsyin: 那你有啥?
<emacsyin> ilisp: 我不知道要啥阿
<emacsyin> cfdisk哪里有下载？
<ilisp> emacsyin: util-linux
<Kandu> aaronyy: 嗯，剛我說錯了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 你用 unetbootin 做 live usb 吧
<emacsyin> ilisp: util-linux我有的
<Kandu> aaronyy: start section 只有4字節，512的，開始扇區不能超過 2T 的
<ilisp> emacsyin: 那怎么会没有cfdisk...
<Kandu> aaronyy: 我電腦上以前裝的是我自己寫的 boot ，沒這個問題，所以
<emacsyin>  ilisp: 真没有阿
<MaskRay> Kandu: 把 live cd dd 到 u盘了，怎么利用 iso9660 开头的空字节做 boot loader？
<ilisp> emacsyin: root没?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知道
<emacsyin> ilisp: 原来是没有sudo
<ilisp> 我都是直接su -的..
<ilisp> sudo这个东西.还不会配置...
<emacsyin> ilisp: 要怎么分？分多大？
<tusooa> ilisp: ...
<emacsyin> ilisp: 目前显示736.69M
<ilisp> emacsyin: 全部大小..一个就好了..
<ilisp> emacsyin: 你是U盘啊...
<emacsyin> ilisp: 就是阿，U盘
<ilisp> emacsyin: 直接回车..
<ilisp> 默认是全部大小..
<emacsyin> MaskRay:  unetbootin
<emacsyin> MaskRay:  unetbootin哪里有
<ilisp> emacsyin: 然后用mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
 * Kandu StarCrafting
<emacsyin> ilisp: 我是开始用了cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /dev/sdb这个命令，结果U盘没办法自动挂载了，手工挂载后显示一个光盘了
<ilisp> emacsyin: 我知道你的问题...
<ilisp> emacsyin: 然后mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<ilisp> 所有操作全部需要root权限!!!
<emacsyin> ilisp: debianer@debian:/media$ sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<emacsyin> mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<emacsyin> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<emacsyin>  
<ilisp> emacsyin: 你分区分好了?
<ilisp> 弄好以后,再wirte啊...
<emacsyin> ilisp: 原来分了2个区的，一个区是个windows的光盘镜像
<emacsyin> ilisp: 这个区是736.69M的正常U盘
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 请问mplayer -vo x11 黑屏如何恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335376 播放一个 H.264 DTS 的 10 G 大小的 mkv 视频，总是出现音视频不同步的现象，音频比视频快，而且会变得越来越快。 我按照 ************************************************ **** Your system is too SLOW to play this! **** ************************************************ 的 ...
<emacsyin> ilisp: 后来， 我是用了cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /dev/sdb这个命令，结果U盘没办法自动挂载了，手工挂载后显示一个光盘了。每次手工挂载都显示2个光盘了
<emacsyin> ilisp: 如果可以，我希望把我的U盘先恢复到正常状态再说
<emacsyin> MaskRay:  unetbootin哪里有，源里有吗
<ilisp> emacsyin: ...
<ilisp> emacsyin: 我的步骤就是恢复啊...
<aaronyy> emacsyin,  dd if=/dev/zero of=/de/sdb bs=512 count=2
<ilisp> aaronyy: 干吗2?
<alvin_rxg> mkfs 就可以了……还全盘 dd..
<ilisp> aaronyy: 他刚才都没有count ,估计已经几十MB都是0了..
<emacsyin> ilisp: 现在我要怎么办阿
<ilisp> emacsyin: 开ssh,让我过去
<aaronyy> 有备份的吧
<ilisp> aaronyy: 备份?
<aaronyy> 一般mbr都是两份吧
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 我已经装了unetbootin，怎么办了现在
<aaronyy> 不过可能不是第二个扇区，不记得在那里了
<emacsyin> ilisp: 单独聊
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 用 root 运行，跟着提示做
<jiero> 讨厌的东西多。
<emacsyin> MaskRay: ISO保存在硬盘上，但我要把它作成U盘的安装盘，要怎么做？
<emacsyin> ilisp: 我的U盘已经恢复了吗
<emacsyin> ilisp: 是否需要重新再执行？
<aaronyy> unetbootin
<emacsyin> aaronyy: iso要放到U盘上，还是在硬盘上？
<ilisp> emacsyin: 说不清楚....
<aaronyy> 人家更你说了运行unetbootin就可以了
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 我在运行unetbootin了
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 我不知道iso是否要复制到u盘上去？
<aaronyy> 不用
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 那我要作成U盘的安装盘阿
<aaronyy> 你这人用什么linux
<emacsyin> 我重启一下
<thomasxie> 有朋友用emacs的么?
<MaskRay> emacsyin: unetbootin 照提示做，不过我查了很久，没找到怎么利用 ISO 9660 开头的 32768 个空字节做 boot loader
<MaskRay> emacsyin: unetbootin 照提示做，不过我查了很久，没找到怎么利用 ISO 9660 开头的 32768 个空字节做 boot loader
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 现在问题是，我开始cat debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso >  /dev/sdb 操作之后，U盘就不能自动挂载了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 不要用 cat *iso* > /dev/sdb，直接用 unetbootin
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 怎么利用 iso 9660 开头 32768 个空字节做 boot loader，用来做 live usb
<aaronyy> MaskRay, 用isolinux不好吗？
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: ...不知道...
<MaskRay> aaronyy: 这样不行的吧
<kiss990a> 其实是做启动U盘的方法
<MaskRay> extlinux 之类可行，但我就是想知道怎么利用那些空字节
<aaronyy> 你自己放东西进去有什么用，bios又不会去执行的
<MaskRay> aaronyy: 据说有些 live cd 就是这样做的
<aaronyy> 那些live cd不都是用isolinux作的
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 我知道，我开始已经用过一次了，现在找不到U盘了
<MaskRay> aaronyy: 就是直接 dd 到 usb stick 也能用
<MaskRay> isohybrid
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 没有发现USB驱动器。如果您已经插入USB驱动器，请尝试重新格式化为FAT32格式。
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 用unetbootin的时候提示
<MaskRay> emacsyin: isohybrid xxx.iso && dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<aaronyy> mkdosfs /dev/sdb
<myke2> emacsyin: 為什麼不能用grub引导
<emacsyin> aaronyy: debianer@debian:~$ sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb
<emacsyin> mkdosfs 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<emacsyin> mkdosfs: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdb' (use -I to override)
 * kenifanying 现在不仅仅是gmail受到干扰，连www.google.com/ncr 跟www.google.com.hk都受到干扰……严重影响学习生活了！！！
<myke2> emacsyin: 乱执行什么啊, 你mkfs了dd的全部都没了啊
<ilisp> myke2: 他要恢复...
<aaronyy> 那就mkdosfs -I /dev/sdb
<ilisp> myke2: 恢复成U盘的样子
<emacsyin> myke2: 那我要怎么做才能恢复我的U盘到原来的状态
<myke2> ilisp: cfy?
<ilisp> myke2: 本来dd iso,现在不想要了.要搞回来呢
<myke2> emacsyin: 要分区的吧
<myke2> emacsyin: 你原来U盘不分区的?
<aaronyy> u盘可以不分的
<ilisp> myke2: 不分区也可以.不过这个不是我说的...
<emacsyin> myke2: 谢谢了，终于看到我的U盘了
<ilisp> emacsyin: 你都没看到我的过程么...
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 好了，我要开始用你的方法做U盘了
<myke2> ilisp: 不分区, 似乎windows那么玩
 * ilisp 算了.表示以后超过2个命令的,直接说google or让我ssh过去
<aaronyy> myke2, 有什么不可以的
 * ilisp 伤感情
<ilisp> myke2: 不分区,让我们这种pmount的内留满面啊,哈哈
<emacsyin> ilisp: 老大，你似乎没说这个命令阿
<myke2> ilisp: pmount可以mount分区的吧
<ilisp> emacsyin:  ilisp	emacsyin: 然后用mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<myke2> aaronyy: 我一般性都分的:)
<ilisp> emacsyin: 怎么没说?我说的是分区好的.
<ilisp> myke2: 不知道是几,没法直接pmount啊
<myke2> ilisp: ...... 我现在也不用pmount, 因为DE跑着
<aaronyy> ilisp, 完全没有必要
<ilisp> aaronyy: 我用pmount,你跟我说没必要..
<ilisp> myke2: 哦
<aaronyy> 没有必要用pmount
<ilisp> 那用什么?
<aaronyy> 用gnome阿
<ilisp> - -!
<ilisp> awesome的路过
<ilisp> 表示以后会尝试sawfish
<myke2> ilisp: sudo也可以
<aaronyy> gnome3蛮好的
<ilisp> myke2: 懒得弄
<ilisp> pmount sdb1
<emacsyin> ilisp: 为什么是sbd1?怎么不是sdb?
<ilisp> 挺好.只要遵守第一分区即可
<emacsyin> ilisp: sdb1和sdb有什么区别？
<aaronyy> emacsyin, 不要听他胡扯了
<ilisp> 哈哈
<ilisp> 不要听我胡扯
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 我之前那条命令应该可以的
<MaskRay> ilisp: 作为 lisp 党，你该用 sawfish
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 现在可以了，我重启试试
<ilisp> MaskRay: 在准备考试呢:)
<myke2> ilisp: awesome -> subtle
<myke2> ilisp: 后者是ruby的
<San-Q> arc-linux-uclibc-gcc是什么处理器的交叉编译器啊？
<aaronyy> arc
<San-Q> AMlogic？
<myke2> aaronyy: g3什么好
<aaronyy> 颜色不错
<kiss990a> 大家好，我有个nsis程序安装包，怎么提取它的nsis 脚本？
<myke2> aaronyy: ......
<jiero> gnome 3 用还是不错的——我的印象来自2009年，不要批我
<jiero> 2009年后我就没用过GNOME3了
<ilisp> myke2: 哦.关键是awesome不用怎么配置我也能用
<myke2> ilisp: Debian源里面没有, http://subforge.org/projects/subtle
<myke2> ilisp: 我也如此觉得
<cheney> 新人报到
<myke2> ilisp: 前两天roylez推荐subtle, 还没尝试过
<ilisp> myke2: 呵呵.
<ilisp> myke2: 主席啊....我要向主席学习玩nethack
<cheney> 哪位DX告诉一下， 进程没相应， 怎么强制结束
<myke2> ilisp: 对, 是他
<ilisp> cheney: 知道进程号么?
<aaronyy> killall
<myke2> cheney: X程序的话xkill然后用鼠标点下, 终端用kill -9
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10的nautilus扩展无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335385 安装后，还是在右键菜单里没有。 和解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 secowu — 2011-06-16 21:35
<myke2> ilisp: Debian你有没有搞APT-pining
<MaskRay> 这下好，haskell lisp lua ruby shell 都有各自的 wm 了
<ilisp> myke2: 没有
<aaronyy> shell?
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 还是不行哦，不能用U盘启动的
<cheney> ilisp： 是进系统监视器--》结束进程？   但是我不知道进程的英文名
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 开机后直接进硬盘系统
<ilisp> Kandu: 貌似scsi只支持到15么? Partitions are handled in the same way as for IDE disks (see major number 3) except that the limit partitions is 15.
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 开机时按F12，也没有USB的选项
<myke2> ilisp: Debian Reference看过吗, 有兴趣翻译么
<ilisp> cheney: 那用top,然后看到进程号以后按k,输入进程号
<ilisp> myke2: 没看过....
<myke2> ilisp: 用deb这个都没看过?
<ilisp> myke2: 从来aptitude...
<emacsyin> myke2: 开机不能自动用U盘启动
<aaronyy> 那就是你的主板不好
<myke2> ilisp: aptitude的各种正则你都明白的?
<aaronyy> 给U盘分区试试
<ilisp> myke2: 不明白
<myke2> ilisp: 很高级
<myke2> ilisp: 比如~i!~M
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 不是我主板不好，开始我朋友给我U盘量产后，是能自动引导进行windows安装的，我现在想作成liinux安装盘，在启动菜单里都看不到USB
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 我已经是分区的
<myke2> emacsyin: BIOS有地方设置从USB启动的
<emacsyin> myke2: 我设置了，但没有用阿
<emacsyin> myke2: 有一个是USB硬盘，有一个是USB storage什么的
<myke2> emacsyin: 我没搞过, 以前都是用syslinux启动的
<aaronyy> 这年头折腾什么debian
<emacsyin> myke2: 两个都选过，就是不会用U盘启动的
<aaronyy> 直接用ubuntu wubi不就好了
<myke2> emacsyin: 不知道, 我没学习过
<MaskRay> emacsyin: isohybrid 能用吗
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 我 qemu 模拟成功了，cdrom 或 hard disk 都行
<myke2> aaronyy: ubuntu用不来
<MaskRay> myke2: 你 syslinux 怎么安装的
<myke2> MaskRay: 是livecd上现成的isolinux, 然后mv, 然后syslinux就可以, 都是参照wiki的
<aaronyy> 我一般都是用grub memmap启动iso的
<aaronyy> myke2, unetbootin就是用这个办法吧
<emacsyin> MaskRay: isohybrid能用
<myke2> aaronyy: 这个经常不能的
<myke2> aaronyy: grub memmap
<myke2> aaronyy: 不懂什么unetbootin
<aaronyy> 好像大部分都可以阿
<myke2> aaronyy: debian lenny的时候我试过, 似乎不行
<ilisp> 看书才是王道
<MaskRay> aaronyy: bootfrom=*path*iso?
<aaronyy> 哦不记得了，每次都google
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 还真是奇怪哦
<myke2> ilisp: aptitude install debian-reference-en
<myke2> ilisp: debian-reference
<myke2> ilisp: 运行就ok
<aaronyy> myke2, web上没有吗？
<emacsyin> 别人在windows下用量产工具做的U盘就既可以当U盘启动，也可以当usb-cd启动，linux却是不行
<ilisp> myke2: 哦.
<emacsyin> 我再重启试试
<aaronyy> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/
<aaronyy> 是不是就是这个阿
<myke2> aaronyy: y
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> aaronyy: 看英文的
<myke2> aaronyy: 装在电脑中就可以随时看了
<aaronyy> 难道电脑还有不联网的时候
<aaronyy> 为什么是中文的阿
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 硬是不行哦
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 你也可以自己试试就知道了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 有没有出来 boot:
<aaronyy> emacsyin, 你有没有cat到/dev/sdb阿
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 启动的时候，直接就进硬盘的grub了
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 你要设置一下 bios
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 这次不是根据maskray说的，用netbootin哦
<aaronyy> 有的bios不支持分区u盘启动的
<aaronyy> 直接mkdosfs -I /dev/sdb
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 设置了，用USB硬盘和USB storage两种方式作为首选启动项，都是直接进了硬盘启动了
<blueghost> vic:) 越搞越复杂了
<aaronyy> 然后用unetbootin
<myke2> aaronyy: 英文的是version 2, 不过你用ubuntu可能略有出入
<vic> blueghost: 哈哈 当初没设计好把？？
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 我是你说的那样搞的，但U盘就是不能启动
<aaronyy> 那就分个区试试
<aaronyy> fdisk /dev/sdb
<myke2> emacsyin: 你有没有U盘能启动的时候
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我来了, 自己加帽, 你不是说后半夜专门 踢我的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 表烦，明天考试
<blueghost> vic:) 至少没弄的无法收拾. 结构还好. 不需要动大手术
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧, 你忙, 不打扰你了. 加油
<vic> blueghost: 那就慢慢弄
 * blueghost 加油
<blueghost> vic:) 加油
<vic> blueghost: 加油
<blueghost> 大家加油
 * blueghost 将一桶地沟油灌进 vic 大肠.
<blueghost> vic:) 加油
<vic> blueghost: 。。。。。。。你太狠了
<blueghost> vic:) 不说了, 只是告诉你一下进度, 我继续忙了.
<blueghost> vic:) 问题主要出在 google 的实现太特殊了.
<vic> blueghost: 恩 收到了
<blueghost> vic:) 潜水了
<jiero> 我在等Libreoffice 3.4.1，结果出了libreoffice 3.3.3...
<blueghost> jiero:) libreoffice 不好用, 用 lyx 还好
<jiero> blueghost: lyx不能直接被导入，算了
<blueghost> jiero:) 太占资源了
<blueghost> jiero:) 主要是 libreoffice 太占资源.
<jiero> blueghost: 我不怕哦。
<blueghost> jiero:) 导入什么, .doc???
<myke2> emacsyin: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb && sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt && sudo mkdir /mnt/grub && sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt/grub /dev/sdb
<jiero> blueghost: 用scribus导入，直接的
<emacsyin> myke2: 有阿，开始别人帮我把这个U盘就作成了既能用U盘安装windows，又能用USB-CD进行安装的
<blueghost> jiero:) 不懂什么scribus
<myke2> emacsyin: 按照上面做下, 然后重启, 看下是否会引导到USB
<aaronyy> emacsyin, 你现在要装什么阿
<emacsyin> 现在想作成debian的安装U盘
<aaronyy> 不要折腾debian了好不好，你肯定不会用的
<myke2> emacsyin: Debian你怎么自己玩的呢
<myke2> emacsyin: 当然要参照手册
<myke2> emacsyin: 不要用其他办法了
<myke2> emacsyin: 直接参照debian手册
<aaronyy> emacsyin, 试试archlinux吧
<emacsyin> /dev/sdb is entire device, not just one partition!
<emacsyin> aaronyy: archlinux更难用，别骗我了
<myke2> emacsyin: 装Debian看这里http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<myke2> emacsyin: 那个不用尝试了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> emacsyin: 是i386还是x86_64
<eatapple> arch党 请举手
<vic> 举手
<aaronyy> :-)，我怎么就成骗子了
<emacsyin> myke2: i386
<myke2> aaronyy: Debian有这么丰富的手册, 安装的时候不看自己瞎折腾怎行
<myke2> emacsyin: 仔细看 http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/index.html.zh_CN
<emacsyin> myke2: 手册我也搞不定阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<thorneliu> Debian有这么复杂么？
<aaronyy> 为什么ubuntu
<emacsyin> myke2: 就没有个什么简单方法做启动U盘吗
<aaronyy> 不用
<myke2> emacsyin: 上面都有办法说如何制作启动USB
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs 怎么知道当前是什么mode？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335389 current-mode 什么的找不到，那会是什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qiqidone — 2011-06-16 22:20
<aaronyy> myke2, 就是cat吧
<thorneliu> 硬盘安装好了
<emacsyin> myke2: 根本没地方下载  hd-media/boot.img.gz
<myke2> aaronyy: 里面方法居多无比
<myke2> emacsyin: 在mirrors里面很容易找到的
<myke2> emacsyin: 手册里面方法很多, 比如http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN
<emacsyin> myke2: 下载的ISO里有这个东西吗
<aaronyy> emacsyin, 你现在用的什么系统阿
<emacsyin> aaronyy: 我现在就是用debian阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<aaronyy> 那还折腾什么启动光盘
<myke2> emacsyin: 手册要仔细看, 自己不要乱折腾
<emacsyin> 别说凤凉话，我无论用什么方法都没解决U盘启动的问题
<emacsyin> myke2:  hd-media/boot.img.gz 哪里下载？
<thorneliu> sigh
<aBiNg> 现在使用 64 位系统有压力么？
<aaronyy> 老掉牙的debian启动不了也没有什么奇怪的
<myke2> emacsyin: 4.3.2和4.3.3是两种方法, 后面那种完全可以
<myke2> aaronyy: debian老掉牙?
<aBiNg> aaronyy: 如何老掉牙了？
<myke2> emacsyin: 你看http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN的4.3.3就可以了
<myke2> emacsyin: 4.3.3. Manually copying files to the USB stick — the flexible way
<linsux> 哈哈，港府发钱了
<myke2> emacsyin: 这次手册好像没写清楚, Lenny的写清楚这是2种方法的
<myke2> emacsyin: 不过, 你不能linux什么都不懂的, 至少要学会给U盘分区
<qinglingquan> 能不能用linux的grub引导硬盘安装debian?
<emacsyin> myke2: 我试试第二种方法
<aaronyy> qinglingquan, 一般不是很方便吧
<ilisp> 有linux的话,装debian,最好就是用chroot方法安装了.
<myke2> qinglingquan: 可以, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<qinglingquan> aaronyy: 哦
<qinglingquan> myke2: 我看看
<thorneliu> 硬盘安装最简单了 网络方便的话直接下载linux和initrd.gz引导就可以安装了
<myke2> 有linux的话参照http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apds03.html.zh_CN
<myke2> 都不看手册的......
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> ilisp: 你慢慢折腾吧
<qinglingquan> :)
<aaronyy> 你们越说越旋了
<ilisp> myke2: 我有折腾么.......
<myke2> ilisp: 你经常折腾, 比如不看手册就直接aptitude
<kwater> iso live启动基本每家都有方法吧
<aaronyy> 其实用pxe也挺方便的
<kwater> 强烈支持pxe ~
<ilisp> myke2: 我只是没看高级功能啊...
<ilisp> myke2: 难道用个linux,要精通linux么?
<ilisp> 用个emacs也要精通elisp么
<vic> 不用
<vic> 看你咋用
<ilisp> 首先应该精通化学
<vic> 是乐呵的用 还是纠结的用
<ilisp> myke2: 先把化学学好 XD
<thorneliu> 能用就对了 其他的不重要
<eatapple> 基本的东西要掌握吧？
<myke2> ilisp: 你还经常折腾什么全盘btrfs什么的
<eatapple> 要不出了问题都不知道怎么解决
<kwater> gpxe/ipxe , http load iso .超赞
<aaronyy> eatapple, 不一定吧，如果用gnome3的话
<vic> 你看像我。。。。基本啥都不会  但是用的乐呵 就完事了
<ilisp> myke2: 那是以前的我....
<myke2> ilisp: 不聊了, 干活去了
<eatapple> 请问有人知道怎么安装中文的thunderbird吗？
 * microcai 用教练机玩极品飞车真好！！！！ 那方向盘好的没的说。 还有6个挡位可以挂，哈哈
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 什么系统？
<eatapple> ubuntu
<eatapple> 随便问问 怎么样在大窗口中给某人发消息
<eatapple> 是不是/notice
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 装thunderbird-l10n-zh-cn
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 输入几个字母后，按tab
<aaronyy> msg？
<eatapple> 我是从官网下的 包
 * microcai Linux 居然也能识别！！！ 用来玩 tocrs 也不错
<eatapple> msg 好像是私聊阿？
<aaronyy> 他不是要发消息
<jiero> microcai: 现在我的记忆力比 torcs画面强或差不多的Linux赛车游戏已经超过10个了。。。
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 想安装就直接复制到一个地方好了
<microcai> jiero:  ?! 真的 ？
<microcai> jiero:  求名字
 * jiero 发现最近Ubuntu 软件中心 已经开始狂搜索游戏拿出来卖了
<eatapple> wzssyqa:  可是复制的话 不能实现在终端中用命令调用阿
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 把主程序链接到 /usr/bin
<eatapple> wzssyqa: 是用ln吗？
<wzssyqa> eatapple: ln -s
<eatapple> wzssyqa: 谢谢
<aaronyy> thunderbird不是用菜单就可以了
<eatapple> aaronyy: 什么意思？
<jiero> microcai:  我玩过 q3rally **rally，还有见过 stunt rally图片，vdrift挺好，speed dreams是torcs的扩展，tile racer可以试试， mania drive我喜欢，ultimate stunts我喜欢， racer-不知能运行否，还有n多blender的游戏我全部忘记了名字。
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 为啥不直接从源里安装？
<aaronyy> 安装以后菜单理会有阿
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 他自己复制，怎么会有呢
<eatapple> wzssyqa: 那个是英文版本的  我用apt-get install
<wzssyqa> aaronyy: 要想有，需要将 desktop 文件复制到个地方
<microcai> jiero: windows 下有什么好的模拟驾驶的游戏？
<wzssyqa> eatapple: 需要再装个 thunderbird-l10n-zh-cn
<aaronyy> 不是装了thunderbird-l10n-zh-cn
<microcai> jiero: 毕竟买的是教练机啊！玩游戏浪费了。
<eatapple> 哦 知道了 我没有安装thunderbird-l10n-zh-cn
<eatapple> 谢谢
<jiero> microcai:  vdrift就不浪费了
<scriptkids> 一直不明白为什么需要用到邮件客户端？网页版的不是挺好的么？
<microcai> jiero: ?
<tenzu_> wzssyqa: 你是不是快哭了？
<jiero> microcai: 那个引擎是测试碰撞的
<microcai> jiero:  vdrift 是模拟驾驶的？ 手动挡的？
<jiero> microcai: 你去看吧
<microcai> jiero:  要支持离合器的
<wzssyqa> tenzu_: 还好，遇多了
<jiero> microcai: 那么wine个Live For Speed啊。
<microcai> jiero: 极品飞车没离合器，不爽
<tenzu_> 下午看到个要吐血的
<eatapple> scriptkids: 客户端方便
<jiero> microcai: 应该是支持的 http://wiki.vdrift.net/Configuring_the_controls#Transmission
<tenzu_> mana world竟然有mac版
<soiamso> microcai: 还有用离合的 WRC 赛车？
<soiamso> microcai: 应该是脚踏离合
<jiero> tenzu_: 你怎么注意到了mana world。。。似乎那个是某个游戏的clone？
<microcai> soiamso:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> soiamso: 没听说赛车还有自动档的。
<tenzu_> jiero: 实在无聊就找了个玩，有别的类似游戏么？
<jiero> tenzu_:我不玩MMORPG哦，类似的也不知道
<tenzu_> jiero: 你和主席讨论的是哪个？
<jiero> tenzu_: crawl stone soup
<soiamso> microcai: 也是MT 但是离合不是脚踏的 AMT ?
<tenzu_> jiero: 上次看了，没入门，不会玩
<jiero> tenzu_:你不是尝试过了吗？那个游戏大概是能死1000人之后通关一次的。
<microcai> soiamso:  自动档是给小孩子开的。
<microcai> soiamso: 只有自动档的车才没有离合器的。
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> soiamso: 不知道赛车怎么发动的？？？ 油门到底，出发后立刻放离合器。
<jiero> microcai: 你不可否认自动档是主流。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: gentoo-zh，你功德无量
<soiamso> microcai: 你还是看看WRC 直播吧，所有车都有离合，只不过是脚踏的还是电脑控制的，还是机械自动切换
<microcai> soiamso: 一般车都是先放离合后刹车的。
<microcai> soiamso: 一般车都是先放离合后油门的。
<tenzu_> jiero: 再去试试，上次下的console版
<jiero> tenzu_: 要 tile版的。
<soiamso> microcai: 有发车档
<microcai> soiamso: 手动挡的自然是手动离合的。都到了开赛车的份上了。居然搞不定离合？
<jiero> tenzu_: 我看到类似的The Mana World游戏叫做 Stendhal。
<soiamso> microcai: 基本现在的赛车都没有脚踏离合的
 * jiero 今天看了塞尔达传说的新视频——阿。想要。
<microcai> soiamso: 不过，不用脚踩离合手动切挡确实比较傻瓜操作。
<linsux> 极品飞车还不如侠盗飞车
<tenzu_> jiero: 选哪个种族比较有意思？
<yjf> 电脑上的塞尔达吗？这游戏好几年没玩了，以前玩掌机的
<linsux> 我的侠盗飞车玩通关了
<microcai> soiamso: 那样不就和我在极品飞车里的一样了？？？ 手动挡但是没有离合器？
<roylez_> tenzu_: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110615/208722.html
<soiamso> microcai: 对阿，
<jiero> tenzu_: 种族么。我不太喜欢法师。一般我选烂种族，不知道那些优秀的是什么。
<microcai> soiamso:  ... ... 开到比较复杂的路况的时候，确实手动挡比较麻烦，而且还要脚踩离合，会比较困难，呵呵。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110615/208662.html
<tenzu_> roylez_: 石头汤选啥种族？
<roylez_> tenzu_: deep elf
<jiero> tenzu_: 看你怎么玩了。我也不知道什么有意思了。Minotaur当战士。
<jiero> roylez。。。
<roylez_> tenzu_: 好吧，这个很容易被秒
<tenzu_> roylez_: 擦，上次就选的这个
 * microcai dear my friend ~~~ every day and night , always be with you ~~~
<roylez_> tenzu_: demonspawn
<jiero> tenzu选择神明好玩
<roylez_> tenzu_: 这个升级就带mutation，不错
<jiero> 有些神戏弄你
 * microcai 这歌真 TMD 好听。。。 恩，就这一句好听
<soiamso> microcai: 没有那个高级赛事还用脚踏离合的车
<tenzu_> 好吧，demonspawn
<microcai> soiamso: 原来赛车是自动离合+手动挡啊~
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ububtu是不是出BUG了。。。。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335395 我原来不用root登录 桥接 互相通信必须桥接。。。原来 可以使用ifconfig eth0 XXX。XXX。XXX。XXX设置IP 结果和主机XP可以互相ping通。。 但是没办法ssh通信 只能装了个什么 openssh-server 结果再用 之前的命令设置IP结果和我说。。 ...
<roylez_> jiero: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110615/208727.html
<tenzu_> roylez_: jiero background？
<roylez_> tenzu_: 你选个肉搏的吧
<roylez_> tenzu_: 玩魔法很容易被秒
<roylez_> tenzu_: 选狂战，省了选神了
<microcai> soiamso: 发现玩极品的时候，自动档容易超速，速度也很难控制。
<microcai> soiamso: 手动挡就好多了。
<jiero> microcai: torcs最好操作了
<soiamso> microcai: 那个是你用的设备的问题，你要买方向盘加脚踏
<microcai> jiero: torcs 不支持换挡
<microcai> jiero: torcs 不支持直接上 X 挡。
<tenzu_> roylez_: 狂站是哪个？
<microcai> soiamso: 我买的是教练机 ... 方向盘脚踏。离合器都有。
<jiero> tenzu berserk
<microcai> soiamso: 转向灯都有的
<microcai> soiamso: 雨刷也有
<tenzu_> 博色克。。。
<microcai> soiamso: 还有点火的 ....
<jiero> microcai: 不知道啊我没用过方向盘——除了真的外
<soiamso> microcai: 你开教练机上极品，只能找警察了
<roylez_> wzssyqa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110612/207668.html
<microcai> jiero: .......
<jiero> microcai: 我也只上过3档而已
<microcai> jiero:  没有6挡的游戏方向盘，所以我才买的教练机
<jiero> microcai: 我不会开车，经常撞车——LFS里。
<microcai> soiamso: 教练机就是把驾驶室给弄成游戏手柄了。
<soiamso> microcai: 那样控制油门就能控制速度了
<microcai> soiamso: 自然
<microcai> soiamso: 以前用键盘玩的，累死。
<microcai> soiamso: 呵呵
<tenzu_> 挂掉。。。
<soiamso> microcai: 买的游戏主机，还是用PC 玩？
<microcai> soiamso:  PC
<microcai> soiamso: 配置一般啦
 * jiero 晚安
<cocaxl> 怎样给照片添加注释呢? 现在数码照片多了, 有时候想给它加上一些文字注释, 希望以后用win的时候也能够看到这些注释
 * edison0354 通宵复习的苦B尼玛伤不起啊！
 * edison0354 没人来同情下俺吗？
<tatalophstudy> 同情
<tatalophstudy> 不过身体重要啊
<vic> 不同情
<edison0354> vic: ﹁_﹁
<vic> 也那时候过来滴 没人同情我，于是我心理阴暗了 于是我不同情你
<alvin_rxg> 同复习
<edison0354> vic: →_→
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 握爪
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你大几的？
<alvin_rxg> 握不到，再者不要握男人的爪
<alvin_rxg> 我大……6的
<vic> alvin_rxg: 你。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 应该是大5哦，国内两年，国外三年
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 额，你肉身啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 怎么？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 爽啊！
<alvin_rxg> 不爽啊，没钱啊
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 俺更穷
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 对了，看下我IP多少？我比较好奇爪机的IP
<alvin_rxg> 自己 whois 自己
<vic> 117.136.0.205
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 爪机没那功能
<alvin_rxg> 那你也不能看别人的？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 好惨，不如你自个儿写个
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我去，能看到，在另一个窗口里。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天放了无数个屁
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 吃啥了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可能喝公司的苹果水喝的
<alvin_rxg> 这应该没事吧
<alvin_rxg> 我喝牛奶倒会这样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 昨天晚上那个dönner
<alvin_rxg> 也有可能
<gebjgd> dockstar没有便宜的了
<gebjgd> 死了这份心吧
<alvin_rxg> 等等吧
<gebjgd> 先睡觉。一会买鸡肉吃
<edison0354> gebjgd: alvin_rxg : 两个肉身翻墙的
<alvin_rxg> 都现买的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有烤箱
<alvin_rxg> 都有
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi, test again
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 一旦更多？  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> o_O
 * FrankLv install gnome under unbuntu server, can not see chinese right now.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你蛋疼了?
<alvin_rxg> 没，测试而已
<metbsd> what's diff between unbuntu server and non server
<gebjgd> 无聊，无人蛋逼了
<gebjgd> 今夜无人蛋逼
<euroford> 都去看月亮了吧
<gebjgd> 看毛月亮?
<euroford> 过一会你就知道了，赶紧看看吧
<euroford> 不知道在德国是否能看到？
<gebjgd> 才7点。看什么月亮啊
<euroford> 不好意思，我这边正是看月亮的时候
<gebjgd> 你慢慢
<euroford> 但漫天乌云啊
<knownbad> 月亮不是屁股吗？
<gebjgd> 是屁股
<knownbad> 那你的月亮很大了？
<gebjgd> 比你的脸大
<knownbad> 没我老婆脸大。
<gebjgd> 不信
<knownbad> 开买了。  http://goo.gl/L5iCP
<hceasy> arch 下配置好AMP 为什么只可以访问一个页面？其他的无论怎么修改权限都提示500错误
<knownbad> 我老婆锅子脸。
<knownbad> 只可惜买不起3epad。
<hceasy> arch 下配置好AMP 为什么只可以访问一个页面？其他的无论怎么修改权限都提示500错误
<knownbad> 不知。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 找着你的水饺妹没？
<hceasy> 又要折腾了明天
<hceasy> 连续好几天没关机器了
<aaronyy> hceasy, chmod不行吗？
<hceasy> aaronyy: 我直接右键里改的权限
<euroford> hceasy: log都会有说明的吧
<hceasy> 我看看去
<aaronyy> arch用什么amp阿
<hceasy> mysql+php+a。。。。。
<euroford> lamp
<aaronyy> 换个web服务器
<hceasy> aaronyy: 我自己就是服务器 --！
<aaronyy> 我是说不要用apache
<euroford> a如果是apache，log的记录会非常明显的
<hceasy> euroford: 日志名称是什么 ？ 刚才试了下  依旧是test文件可以访问  其他的都不行
<euroford> 那看你的配置了
<hceasy> euroford: ？？？
<euroford> 看看apache的配置文件
<hceasy> euroford: 哪里的配置  ？ 我是ARCH
<hceasy> 哦
<gebjgd> 靠下雨
<hceasy> 默认会指向哪里 ？
<euroford> arch的朋友出来啊
<aaronyy> 用arch的一般不用apache吧
<hceasy> aaronyy: 我只想知道目前我用a为何其他文件不能访问 只有我自己写的那个探针可以访问
<aaronyy> 探针？
<hceasy> wiki上抄下来的  跟探针一个效果
<hceasy> 123.14.219.232/test.php
<hceasy> http://123.14.219.232/test.php
<hceasy> http://123.14.219.232/index.php 这个就不能访问
<hceasy> http://123.14.219.232/test.txt这个也可以访问
<gebjgd> 买鸡肉去
<euroford> hceasy: 你这么问，没人能帮你
<euroford> gebjgd: 公的母的？
<hceasy> euroford: 我也不知道该怎么说我的问题了
<hceasy> 算了 我看看日志去
<blueghost> 象侏罗纪公园说的那样, 从毛主席纪念堂的遗体中,哪些组织, 克隆出毛泽东, 各位觉得如何. 毛主席再世. 再领导我们一次
<blueghost> 象侏罗纪公园说的那样, 从毛主席纪念堂的遗体中,拿些组织, 克隆出毛泽东, 各位觉得如何. 毛主席再世. 再领导我们一次
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你觉得我说的怎么样.
<blueghost> 再克隆出 刘少奇, 林彪, 江青
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不错吧
<knownbad> 喝多了?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 凌晨时看一记录片, 说怎么返老还童的, 忽然冒出这个想法
<knownbad> 毛主席退休后没交电话费你联络不上他。
<knownbad> 他住的地方你也不肯去。
<blueghost> 我想中国应该想办法让他老人家活过来,并且一直活下去
<blueghost> 共党
<blueghost> 克隆一个新的毛泽东
<knownbad> 那你该加入政体由内改革。
<blueghost> 现在阶级矛盾太厉害了, 没有他老人家搞不掂
<knownbad> 支持你。
<blueghost> 我想还是只克隆他一个人为好, 然后来个对胡锦涛的"第一个大字报"
 * knownbad @@~
<blueghost> ........
<FrankLv> Unity真是个全新的体验
<blueghost> FrankLv:) 你还用 unity 啊. 用 e17
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你真尽责啊. 还真半夜踢我
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你什么时候成了op?  昨天怎么不干活？
<alvin_rxg> 别烦，复习呢，明天考试
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不烦他, 我们俩聊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我想克隆他老婆好一点,要不 新文革 没人搞
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我想还要克隆他老婆好一点,要不 新文革 没人搞
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那时, 我们又可以再次沐浴在党妈妈的光辉之下了
<knownbad> 不认识。 听说的只能说是传言。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么传言
<blueghost> knownbad:) 真有那时候, 你也投入我们大陆的怀抱吧. 只有毛主席最亲 啊
<knownbad> 历史和圣经一样是人写的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 说起圣经, 我感觉上帝就是个编剧
<aaronyy> gnome3最好了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 做个游戏, 名字就叫做上帝. 玩家扮演上帝, 然后安排人物的行为
<knownbad> android上弄个voip倒蛮好的。
<knownbad> 人生原本就是个游戏，看玩的什么规则而已。
<aaronyy> 没有什么好的voip服务器
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问题是圣经故事就是上帝就是个导演, 什么雅各什么的就是演员.
<aaronyy> 还不如用skype，google voice之类的好
<knownbad> asterisk?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 看的就一感觉, 一切都是上帝安排
<blueghost> 犹大出卖耶稣, 不是犹大的主观, 而是上帝的安排
<aaronyy> knownbad, 其实也没有什么用处阿，这两天试了试freeswith
<aaronyy> freeswitch
<aaronyy> 配置的头都大了
<blueghost> 能让头大, 我也要
<knownbad> blueghost: 你要是真看清了就不会在这里了。
<knownbad> 你升天去了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是说 上帝就 一折腾帝
<knownbad> 我也不用asterisk，用个soft client或ata就行了。
<aaronyy> 用那个服务商呢？
<blueghost> 出埃及时 , 不是埃及王不让犹太人走, 而是上帝让埃及王不让走. 得折腾那些灾难后才让埃及王放行. 不没事找事吗
<knownbad> 事实上都是瞎子摸象， 都是以人为的观点来解释未知之事。
<blueghost> 我只是看圣经故事的感觉. 上帝就一编剧和导演.
<knownbad> 其实埃及王是个蛇头，他要买路费。
<blueghost> 还得 要 情节 曲折
<blueghost> 亚瑟 被兄弟卖去埃及, 最后亚瑟不恨兄弟, 而是说这是上帝安排的
<blueghost> 就该被卖, 万一兄弟不卖还得说他不按剧本演
<knownbad> 得找个保险计划下的医生，等等回来。
<knownbad> 你继续写你的故事。
<blueghost> 老外还有大婆给老公纳妾呢. 大婆不能生育, 就让自己的侍女与丈夫同房
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 又不是我写的, 是上帝写的
<blueghost> 老外还有大房二房争风吃醋, 原来这些不是中国独有的啊
<knownbad> 每个传圣言的这么说。  什么上帝说的。  谁听到了啊？
<blueghost> 是啊
<blueghost> 不说了
<blueghost> 还是期待毛主席能再次降临人间
<blueghost> 不过先等我出的去先
<blueghost> 现在还说贪官该不该判刑, 还有意思吗? 应该讨论共党是否还有理由继续执政
<gebjgd> 靠，身体真是不行了
<gebjgd> euroford, 还没睡觉？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用上systemd了么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, grub2 systemd btrfs你一个都没上阿
<alvin_rxg> 都没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是挺追新的么
<alvin_rxg> 也就 syu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这3个都是令人期待的好东西阿
<alvin_rxg> 会用上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是想等官方的升级？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 起码btrfs你就等不上。必须自己重新格
<alvin_rxg> 会有那一天的
<gebjgd> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<aaronyy> grub2一般般吧
<aaronyy> systemd还可以
<^k^>  06:22
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-17
<DaBao> 早！
<PC-EndySun> 大家好哦
<^k^> PC-EndySun, 好  ㍠ 
<PC-EndySun>   ㍠ 这个是什么字啊
<DaBao> 應該是特殊字符吧
<PC-EndySun> 大宝 呵呵
<DaBao> (^_~)-☆
<PC-EndySun> 太神奇了 UBUNTU下的聊天软件 我第一次用
<PC-EndySun> 有人进来了 呵呵请问XCHAT有中文版没有啊
<DaBao> PC-EndySun:  不是吧
<DaBao> 鄙人的就是中文版的
<PC-EndySun> 真的 我第一次装UBUNTU
<PC-EndySun> 不会吧 为什么我的是英文的呢
<DaBao> 中文支持未裝全
<PC-EndySun> 哦
<PC-EndySun> 大宝 你LINUX厉害吗
<DaBao> 刷新一下源，在“語言支持”中升級一下即可
<DaBao> PC-EndySun:  我，資深菜鳥一個
<PC-EndySun> 哎 我还想拜师来着
<DaBao> 那你就多吼幾聲，并聲稱“每月願電匯300元學費”
<PC-EndySun> 你怎么是繁体字啊
<DaBao> 為了裝13
<DaBao> 其它家夥都是用英文，我英語好爛，所以用繁體
<DaBao> (^_^)/~
<PC-EndySun> 我更烂 我都是简体出手
<DaBao> 沒有拼音也已經很好了
<PC-EndySun> 哦 彼此彼此
<DaBao> O(∩_∩)O
<DaBao> 開工、開工
<PC-EndySun> 你是做什么的哦
<DaBao> 專門忽悠人的
<PC-EndySun> 那我不和你说话了
<DaBao> 嗯，聰明
<PC-EndySun> 我去厕所蹲一会儿 回来检查你忽悠了多少人
<DaBao> 應該忽悠不了多少，因為這的人都太厲害了
<hceeasy> 服务器的问题  谁帮忙解决 ？？？   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=335413
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<hceeasy> æ­»kk
<hceeasy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=335413
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 请教C可变参数的函数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335419 我这样写错的，会打印出67894215696268679242157984215696213056716826868404198987185913448592384-12686832197742326441943048592384 6789到时对了，请问我怎么获得参数的个数啊？ Code: void show(int,...); int main(int argc,char ** argv){    show(0,6,7,8,9); } void show(int m,...){    va_list ap;    va ...
<metbsd> deepin和ylmf哪个比较好
<hceeasy> deppin
<metbsd> 为什么
<jiero> metbsd: 你永远不知道ylmf背后是谁。deepin背后就是经常来这里的huahua
<roylez> metbsd: 为什么一定要跟国产货搅和上，这些小发行版说不准哪天就over了
<metbsd> 觉得这些版本的喊话版本比较好
<metbsd> 汉化
<hceeasy> 服务器的问题  谁帮忙解决 ？？？   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=335413
<jiero> roylez: 这些衍生版。。。即使死掉了也可以当作Ubuntu啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<metbsd> 不知道是不是
<chendy> huahua 就是冷罡华么？
<roylez> jiero: WTF http://cnbeta.com/articles/146048.htm
<iGoogle> chendy: 别乱说
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<DaBao> 看书看书，准备答辩
<chendy> 什么情况？
<jiero> chendy: ssh
<jiero> roylez: 好啊。我采用Firefox 4 没7天
<jiero> roylez:  说明Firefox 4延时 有成效了
<fighterlyt> ff4 does great than ff3 does
<roylez> jiero: 我只关心pentadactyl是不是还腻用
<jiero> roylez: 我第一次听说pentadactyl
<roylez> jiero: 老打错字，老了
<iGoogle> 爪子？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/ukSF1.jpg
<iGoogle> 乐乐，瓜子要按摩了
<sephiroth> roylez: 没拼错吧……
<iGoogle> 这正常的。别贴
<roylez> iGoogle: 你怎么可以这么重口
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/txBzs.jpg
<iGoogle> 要误导别人的时候，选择图片就是。太多解释了
<iGoogle> 马里奥不喜欢
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/0B7q0.jpg
<iGoogle> 不准贴imgur的。那不是你的图片
<iGoogle> 贴你自己的。最好是亲身的。可以吧
<metbsd> 装了谷歌浏览器，第一件事就是卸载ff
<iGoogle> metbsd: 你概念好模糊
<metbsd> 没办法，ff太慢了
<iGoogle> 是fx
<iGoogle> 而且还说明，是chrome还是chromium
<iGoogle> 都不同的
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/7shie.jpg
<metbsd> 不知道你什么意思
<iGoogle> @
<jiero> iG
<iGoogle> 不好学，不乖。
<jiero> iGoogle: metbsd基本不认识英文的。
<iGoogle> 。。
<metbsd> iGoogle, 你能说中文吗
<iGoogle> 搜索起码会吧
<metbsd> 装了谷歌浏览器，还要火狐干吗呢，对吧
<jiero> 谷歌浏览器是垃圾。
<iGoogle> 这样说话，适合在百度说。对的
<iGoogle> 不适合在linux的irc说。这等于没说。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙，主席万岁
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器启动运行快，功能扩展多，界面好看，优点摆在那
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你应该让主席直接上位，无寿。
 * jiero 摆疼祖
<metbsd> 火狐快要淡出了
<iGoogle> 无岁。直接上神。
<MeaCulpa> chromium还没wine的safari快
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不要挑拨我和主席亲密无间的关系
<MeaCulpa> chromium友好度也和safari一样糟糕
<iGoogle> 咋亲密了
<MeaCulpa> 没看出有什么存在的必要
 * tenzu chrome用户表示凑合用
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不告诉你
<iGoogle> 存在还是可以，不成熟而已。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 不过留着还是有用，打开js一水的网页，还是很快
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: google没有重做引擎，没意思，还是webkit
 * jiero 听说打是亲，掐是爱
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: js引擎不错，但是webkit...
<metbsd> webkit本身比gecko更有效率
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 效率的代价是feature
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: webkit走个代理都要折腾
<iGoogle> 引擎，还是op的那好。奇怪的名字不记得
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> palomino|working: http://us.acidcow.com/pics/20110616/gif_05.gif
<metbsd> 那我来一个，从来不用代理的， 而且飘过
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: gecko可能是支持平台太多了所以有点乱吧
<iGoogle> 破马。乱点啥
 * MeaCulpa 那些已经死掉的OS, Mozilla还在支持...
<iGoogle> roylez: 搞一个bot发url。谁最后说话，就对谁说。
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 你用过多少个平台
<roylez> iGoogle: 没您这么无聊
<tenzu> jiero: 打是亲，骂是爱，爱不及了拿脚踹，不打不骂是祸害
<roylez> tenzu: 日本人的效率，地震3个月后 http://i.imgur.com/mdcqY.jpg
<iGoogle> 自己手动发，不跟无聊嘛
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没用过多少，win, lin, hpux, aix, solaris
<tenzu> roylez: 这速度。。。
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 啥beOS，还有啥啥的，没用过
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 连android都没用过？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没有 :(
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> @@
<MaskRay> haiku
<tenzu> 按猪
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 有钱了买一个，哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/sixT8.jpg
<iGoogle> 我还以为你说漏了。提醒你
<MeaCulpa> :(
<iGoogle> 还有iOS
<MeaCulpa> en, iOS
<tenzu> roylez: 这个我真的笑出来了
<MeaCulpa> mac
<metbsd> 还差个mac没用过
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 这个土，值得推广
<MeaCulpa> 在土方车右侧就是找死
<jiero> 哈
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Vc9Vu.gif
<metbsd> 下个deepin玩玩
<Evanescence> 请求帮助，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=335422
<roylez> tenzu: 上youtube证实下这个去 http://i.imgur.com/WiYUR.jpg
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<tenzu> roylez: 没错，是这样的
<tenzu> roylez: 好神奇
<kiss990a> ^k^ 在讲什么？
<^k^> kiss990a, 电影，哲学，和你的个性..  ㍢ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 开机自动联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335423 一不小心把“启动应用程序”里的网络连接给删掉了。现在每次开机都要手动联网，真是麻烦。想添加回启动程序里，可是命令不知道。求助各位同仁～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ge9b — 2011-06-17 10:28
<kiss990a> 你是机器人？
<kiss990a> 有时你说话真是奇怪
<tenzu> roylez: 那个Nyan cat，听一会儿头疼
<roylez> tenzu: 我这里没声音，办公室嘛。不过进度条确实爆了
<tenzu> roylez: 比那个初音版圆周率更洗脑
<kiss990a> 这是我进过时间最久的IRC。也是人最多的
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/YDzF5.png  看这个我笑了
<tenzu> roylez: 我看过2g1c和2g1f，竟然存活了下来
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/tqSUf.jpg
<iGoogle> tenzu: 发现 roylez重口味了吧。你们2果然适合
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/x1cGP.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: 您也看过？
<iGoogle> 不和你相投
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/wz01B.png
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1di8xzptbifg.gif  这个太搞了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神看过两女一指？
<tenzu> roylez: 这狗跟神一样
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6410df60jw1di9caw9mxmj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 最近关于这部精神科幻片，不少网站的评分系统冒出了各种神算法
<palomino|working> 精神科幻片。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，我跟你打几次招呼了
<roylez> palomino|working: 蹄子硬了不搭理人了
 * palomino|working (ಠ‿ಠ)
<tenzu> palomino|working: 有人还为变形金刚的延期而懊恼，殊不知你们这些玩儿机械科幻的都弱爆了，精神科幻片才是王道 <--quote
<palomino|working> LOL , tenzu
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/06/17/remove_wart_with_shotgun.html
<tenzu> 评论亮了
<roylez> tenzu: 应该还是有长瘤子的铅笔这种神器的吧，只不过人家不愿意公开罢了
<tenzu> roylez: 我认为是存在的，虽然没见过
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/21nlY.jpg
<blueghost> 各位问一个 c++ 对象的生命周期问题
<blueghost> 代码在 http://code.bulix.org/4jdnmv-80075
<blueghost> 有谁知道的
<blueghost> 各位问一个 c++ 对象的生命周期问题
<blueghost> 代码在 http://code.bulix.org/4jdnmv-80075
<blueghost> arg 的生命周期是在 fun2 退出为止, 还是 fun1函数返回后 则生命周期结束
<blueghost> 有谁知道的
<blueghost> 有人知道吗, 还是都在吃饭中
<blueghost> 有 c++ 高手吗
<blueghost> fun1 () 返回的是临时变量, 以引用的方式传给 fun2 (), 这个临时变量是fun2退出时结束生命周期, 还是fun1退出时接俗
<blueghost> fun1 () 返回的是临时变量, 以引用的方式传给 fun2 (), 这个临时变量是fun2退出时结束生命周期, 还是fun1退出时结束
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9692290539
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 这个玩意随编译器吧？
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 除非研究编译器，最好还是回避这个问题吧
<tang> 大家好！
<tenzu> iGoogle: 买一个送我吧
<tang> 好不容易进来阿
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍣ 
<tang> 重装了系统
<tang> 就找不到这个聊天室了
<wzssyqa> tang: 那么不容易啊，有人拉着你
<tang> 进了个ubuntu sever里去了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10支持gnome3吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335433 ubuntu10.10支持gnome3吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-06-17 11:18
<tang> 呵呵
<tenzu> 这问题好奇怪。。。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 自己没事吸二手烟玩？
<tang> 我出去下，定服装量身材
<tang> 再见各位！
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 哦, 我也是担心这个, 所以才问. 以前我实现过, 是以表达式结束为结束, 就是怕这个不是标准要求. 我以前实现的是旧版的gcc
<iGoogle> 我只是要一个便宜点的。 wzssyqa
<iGoogle> 玩具呢
<tenzu> 450RMB，对你来说毛毛雨啦
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你买一个便宜的来
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你给我点毛毛雨吧
<iGoogle> tenzu 的毛毛雨，别人求不到的。 jyfl987 除开他老婆。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 他老婆还是算了
<iGoogle> @@你咋理解的。。
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<iGoogle> 你又犯错了
<tenzu> 神竟然还哭穷
<tenzu> jyfl987: 求雨得找神
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那句说明哭穷了？买东西，都只是别选贵的而已啊。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 找你腾猪也可以阿 你没听说过 腾蛇乘雾么
<iGoogle> 。
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 但我想应该 还是以 表达式结束为结束. 象这个 a=fun1(), fun1()的返回值 不是也是完成了 数据复制 处理才退出生命周期的吗. 如果我想的是对的话, 我想应该是符合标准,编译器都应该会支持的
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不懂
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 很久没见,又发生了 什么 污染事件了???
<Aimerl> hi
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) .....
<^k^> Aimerl, 好  ㍣ 
<Aimerl> blueghost: 出差去了，呵呵，
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 等会我去验证一下
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦, 去哪学习了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 工作，顺便去听了一个思科的教程
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 去欧洲学习环卫的先进经验了???
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦. 那色鬼不在
<Aimerl> blueghost: 呵呵，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 对 c++ 熟悉吗
<Aimerl> blueghost: Ｃ＋＋？？？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 问一个 c++ 对象的生命周期问题
<blueghost> 代码在 http://code.bulix.org/4jdnmv-80075
<Aimerl> blueghost: 我看看
<blueghost> fun1 () 返回的是临时变量, 以引用的方式传给 fun2 (), 这个临时变量是fun2退出时结束生命周期, 还是fun1退出时结束
<NoIE> 听说，半条命2：第三章迟迟不能面世，是因为邪恶的微软坚持要让xbox独占的缘故。这是真的吗？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 谢谢
<palomino|working> 因为要直接出半条命3了 , NoIE
<blueghost> NoIE:) 别听信谣言
<NoIE> palomino|working: 恩。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: 我想也是。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 小心, 就算在美国, 聊天也不受言论自由保护
<iGoogle> blueghost: c的话，fun2退出，就完蛋了。
<iGoogle> fun1
<NoIE> blueghost: 怎么扯到言论自由了？
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这东西你怎么建立的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 在 fun2 () 的内部 arg 参数有效就行
<Aimerl> blueghost: 是用new建立的吗
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那返回值 在 fun2外部用不到
<blueghost> Aimerl:) fun1()返回值就一临时变量
<iGoogle> blueghost: 反正数据在出来前，要复制到实际内存
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是指针
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 问题就是 fun2()的参数是引用, 不产生复制处理, 还是fun1()返回变量的地址
<iGoogle> 临时变量，都在堆栈。推出函数，堆栈指针就改变了。就没那数据了。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 那在｛｝之外就结束了呀
<iGoogle> 我看你的晕。你看我的吧。 lol
<iGoogle> 如果你会操作堆栈的pc指针，其实还可以取到数据的。看你的水平。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 问题就是 这个堆栈 是什么时候改变, 是整个表达式完成后改变, 还是...
<iGoogle> 退出的那句啊。堆栈就改变了
<iGoogle> return或者}
<blueghost> iGoogle:) fun2(fun1()) 这个表达式完成后才改变这个临时变量的堆栈
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你这个建法的话，生存的周期应该是最近的两个｛｝之间，也就是对象存在栈
<blueghost> 我去验证一下, 以前实现的时候, 是表达式退出才退出
<blueghost> 验证咋样, 在告诉你们
<iGoogle> 别告诉我。我是说c的原理。
<iGoogle> 不会错的。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 那你就不能放在对象中间，一定要放在函数的外面
<Aimerl> blueghost: 如果是在函数的外面，生存周期就是从程序开始到结束，也就是说，对象在静态数据区
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但那样麻烦
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 还要在外面声明一个变量
<MeaCulpa> 半条命...明明是半衰期
<iGoogle> 静态变量，最小代码。最好用了。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但我又不想通过复制的方式传参数, 但 const a& 如此, 参数又需要改变
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这是Ｃ的原理呀，别人还觉得这样方便呢，容易声名变量
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 等等
<wujie> 大家好阿
<wujie> 嘎嘎
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍣ 
<Aimerl> 机器人？
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 连编译都不过
<Aimerl> 你不会还做对象外引用了吧
<Aimerl> 肯定不行的啊，应该缺少对象的
<blueghost> 不缺少啊
<Aimerl> 对象外引用？？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 好吧, const a& arg 就没问题了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯，应该是这样
<blueghost> Aimerl:) fun2 (const a& arg), 如果这样就是整个表达式退出 fun1()返回的临时对象才结束声明周期
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但这样对我来说没用
<Aimerl> blueghost: 对，这里最好做个声明，释放数据区
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我看看有什么办法满足我的要求
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 再想想
<Aimerl> blueghost: 慢慢研究
<Aimerl> 对了，这里有人用ＭＡＣ吗
 * blueghost 努力想, 确实不行, 改g++编译器, 他奶奶的
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你在哪里编译的
<blueghost> linux啊, 但我以前同样的做法可以编译过去的. 可能 g++ 把他看成 bug 改过来了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这种情况objective-C好像有解决方案的
<blueghost> 现在要做这个, 参数必须得声明为 const a&
<blueghost> 不能声明引用参数
<roylez> iGoogle: 玩啥呢？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/06/17/hunter-searches-for-body.html
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 算了,还是不要那么特立独行, 按常规做吧
<Aimerl> blueghost: 哈哈，那我不是变怪人了
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不过还是有办法, 使用传值调用, 但参数是个类似自动指针的, 本身对象不大, 传值花费不大
<Aimerl> blueghost: 小的还行，大型数据传递会耗用大量资源
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.economist.com/node/18836744  很长，不过比较有意思
<if_else> 各位为什么 笔记本 cpu 温度 60C 正常吗？台式机怎么才 35C 谢谢了
<tenzu> roylez: 政治的，看不懂
<changkinkuo> tenzu, 什麽政治啊?
<tenzu> changkinkuo: 莫谈国事
<emacsyin> 路人以目
<changkinkuo> 我還不知道你說的是什麽呢
<changkinkuo> 談什麽國事啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 折腾了好几天，发现plink+expect不靠谱，时间不准，用来做cable pull容易出意外， windows里面sleep,或者switch来sleep,都抓不准时间
<changkinkuo> sleep好像那個語言都不能保證時間準確的吧?
<MeaCulpa> changkinkuo: 尤其windows下面的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还是老老实实的telnetlib...
<changkinkuo> 這個和windows的作業調度有關吧
<MeaCulpa> changkinkuo: windows 2k3 的ms admin tools里面有一个timeout 工具，那个比较靠谱
<MeaCulpa> changkinkuo: 其他语言自己弄得，都不靠谱
 * MeaCulpa 折腾Windows果然是不归路
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在公司？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...在啊
<changkinkuo> 不知道爲什麽要精確定位時間呢?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我昨天最大的失误就是没有把电脑背回家
<changkinkuo> 有點要讓你的程序在一定的時間能運行?有著必要嗎?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...今天不想来是不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然的
<MeaCulpa> changkinkuo: 恩，XP不好用，还是2003结实
<changkinkuo> 每用過2003
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天早上，我stone soup的fighter下到10层，可惜很晚才拜到神
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 然后莫名其妙的被orc warrior给灭了
<changkinkuo> roylez, 什麽是stone soup啊
<roylez> changkinkuo: stone soup dungeon crawl
<MeaCulpa> -_-1
<jiero> roylez: Orc Warrior很强的
<changkinkuo> It's a game!我基本不玩遊戲!
<jiero> roylez: 有时候碰到强到我不得不狂暴
<MeaCulpa> .,
<jiero> ReactOS  还没死？竟然有Google支持了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 第9层才拜到我想要的神，orc warrior都灭了一排了，结果突然就挂了，我怀疑那家伙拿着好东西。我力量24，ac 20，盾14
<jiero> roylez: 盾技能14级别？？？lol
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/453a7a7bjw1di9w2i30zyj.jpg  分体式空调
<roylez> jiero: 不是阿，就是SH 14
<jiero> roylez: 我平时都是ev超高。
<roylez> jiero: 我战士嘛，重甲
<jiero> roylez: 我就没穿过重甲——除了龙的之外~
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/453a7a7bjw1di9w2wlltnj.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 怎么打死的啊///一击？
<roylez> jiero: 2击
<jiero> roylez: 正常啊。
<roylez> jiero: 如果稍微慢点的话我就blink了阿
<jiero> 你就一半HP了吧。
<roylez> jiero: 满血开打的
<roylez> jiero: 你怎么鉴定瓶子和卷轴的？如果专门靠简单卷轴太费了阿
<eatapple> 有人玩supertuxkarter
<eatapple> 吗？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。多了就尝试。
<roylez> jiero: 卷轴我敢随便念，瓶子不太敢
<jiero> roylez: 一开始捡东西。
<roylez> iGoogle: 6个人一块合影 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/453a7a7bjw1di9w5eck4hj.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。 我不敢随意搞卷轴。
<eatapple> roylez: 谁？
<roylez> jiero: 那些毒药水的瓶子，怎么用？
<roylez> jiero: 似乎除了扔掉没什么用了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。售价是1，就是扔掉了。
<jiero> roylez: 卷轴有些很可怕的，holy word之类的
<jiero> roylez: 或者诅咒装备的
<roylez> jiero: holy word就对亡灵比较厉害吧。咀咒随便来。remove curse大把的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我不觉得remove curse很多。
<roylez> jiero: 我经常在瓶子店买一块钱的毒药，省的鉴定费了
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<jiero> roylez: 卷轴和瓶子我大多都留在楼梯口，免得战斗时侯丢了。东西
<jiero> 怪物喜欢捡装备——我丢了无数God Gift都被怪物捡走了
<changkinkuo> 有人知道如何把vim定制成浏览器吗?
<iGoogle> 打怪游戏，都是些啥人才玩的啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你也玩，你敢说你没玩Quake 1/2/4 Doom 123？
<jiero> iGoogle: 都是找死的人玩的
<snoop_fy> 有没有从mac os x的光盘制作成dmg的?
<changkinkuo> 从来没用过mac
<changkinkuo> 我在想用得起mac的人还会喜欢linux吗?
<fivesheep> mac也没多贵
<changkinkuo> 那看和什么比了
<fivesheep> 同等配置的电脑
<sephiroth> 喜欢Linux和用得起用不起Mac有什么关系……
<loda368> list
<changkinkuo> 好吧,没关系
<changkinkuo> 不过我觉得,如果有苹果的硬件的话,安装linux是不是有点暴殄天物啊!
<aaronyy> osx也没有什么不好
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 好奇怪啊
<changkinkuo> mac的系统不必linix差吧!
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<sephiroth> OS的性能比较其实都差不多，但是有些人就是不喜欢折腾，有些人就是不喜欢定制，喜欢不一定是因为性能高
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你看看 这个代码 http://code.bulix.org/t3wc8c-80076
<ofan> ....
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 怎么 test.fun2 (test.fun1 ()) 这样,变成引用参数了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 俩地址一样
<changkinkuo> 我觉得PC机所以被windows独步天下,苹果不出低端产品有很大的关系
<ofan> 人家买的机器装啥系统给你有啥关系
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 根本没有复制的处理
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是 g++ 特有的吗, 还是其他编译器也是这样, 怎么如此智能了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 帮我看看
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 http://code.bulix.org/t3wc8c-80076 这个代码
<roylez> jiero: ...
<changkinkuo> blueghost, 没问题啊
<blueghost> 帮我看看 test.fun2()的返回值是不是 和test.fun1()的实数是同一个地址
<sephiroth> changkinkuo: 出了低端产品就不叫苹果了……而且就算出了低端，那最终的结果就是现在的微软，也不会有现在你们喜欢的苹果
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 问题是, 如此不是传值调用, 变成传引用了
<jiero> 什么是好什么是差。。。本来就不同用法的话就没的说了
<jiero> roylez: 哈哈
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 如果是 a var, test.fun2(var);则var与fun2的实参不是同一个, 就是传值.
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 信我, 以前的话, test.fun1(test.fun2()) 也是传值的.
<changkinkuo> blueghost, 你的calss b的的参数本来就是一个函数啊
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 但那个函数返回的是个临时变量啊. 以前的话, 是看作传值的, 将返回值复制一次到实参.
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 不知道是 c++ 的标准改变了,还是g++的优化造成的
<changkinkuo> 再仔细看看就啊
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 以前的话, 将函数返回值放到一个地址, 然后作为传值, 复制到fun2的实参
<blueghost> 仔细看看就? 旧?
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 你是让我 重装旧版 g++ 再编译一次???
<changkinkuo> 我没给你建议呢
<changkinkuo> 我是说我再细看一下
<changkinkuo> 你的问题是什么?
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 我担心的是, 如果是g++专有的优化, 如果转到其他编译器可能会变成传值了
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 就是传值调用函数,还是传值调用的区别啊.
<ofan> ...
<changkinkuo> blueghost, 你的运行结果是什么啊?
<changkinkuo> 两个地址一样吗?
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 以前编译的时候, fun2(fun1()) 类似这样调用的 a temp = fun1(); fun2(temp); 现在编译后是, fun2(fun1()) 以引用的方式传fun1()的返回值
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 对啊, 俩地址一样. 而且不调用复制构造函数
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 你得结果是不是一样
<changkinkuo> 我的结果是不一样的啊
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 啊
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 啊
<blueghost> 0x7fff4dec5170
<blueghost> 0x7fff4dec5170
<blueghost> 我的结果是这个
<changkinkuo> 我的不出
<blueghost> 一个一个数字对都一样呢
<iIlL10oO_> > 0x7fff4dec5170
<^k^> iIlL10oO_, 140734500721008
<blueghost> iIlL10oO_:) 还有一个呢
<changkinkuo> 你的g++的版本是多少啊?
<blueghost> g++ (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) 4.5.2
<blueghost> 你的呢
<blueghost> 怎么这样啊
<changkinkuo> gcc version 3.4.6
<changkinkuo> 我的版本低一些
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 你用g++编译一次看看
<changkinkuo> 我就是用的g++ 啊
<blueghost> 我用gcc编译不过
<lainme> 我什么时候把dokuwiki的作者加为好友了……
<blueghost> 哦, 但你说是gcc version 3.4.6
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 看来是 g++ 新版的自己的优化了. 可能不是C++的标准了
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 我就害怕这个
<changkinkuo> 你吧变量的类型改一下
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 是不是新版的 g++ 用的是最新的 c++ 标准, 是不是c++新标准对这个有修改
<blueghost> 改什么
<blueghost> 转换吗, 转换就是复制了
<changkinkuo> 改成基本变量,看看结果是不是你期望的
<blueghost> 还真奇怪, 基本变量,俩地址就不一样了
<changkinkuo> 对了吧
<changkinkuo> 这个你在去理解类吧
<changkinkuo> 可能是新的编译器对类的默认操作做了调整
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 你是说 新版的 g++ 将类和基本类型分别对待
<changkinkuo> 既有可能,因为java就是这这么干的
<snoop_fy> changkinkuo: 当年用windows的时候非常气愤，感觉自己啥都不能干，然后用了linux，再也不看一眼windows，后来用了mac，发现其实MS是个挺开放的公司，考虑什么时候再买个windows  :)
<fivesheep> 是很开放.. 病毒木马满天飞. 中门大开的样子
<eatapple> changkinkuo: 点解？
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 我更关心的是, 是 新版 g++ 独有的, 还是因为 g++ 用了新的 c++ 标准所以会有这个行为. 如果是后者的话, 则可能其他非g++的编译器也会跟随新标准的改变. 如果是前者 就太不 普遍适用了
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 换其他编译器就不能这样做了.
<ofan> blueghost: 你的g++版本?
<changkinkuo> 我不是说开放不好,linux现在是很开放,不过对普通用户来说,就难度有点大了
<blueghost> ofan:) g++ (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) 4.5.2
<blueghost> ofan:) c++ 有新标准了, 4.5.2这个编译器是不是用上了c++新标准.
<ofan> blueghost: 默认不是
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 我倒期望g++这个新版本的做法
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7ff39a81gw1di9vl7eymdj.jpg
<blueghost> 只是担心这个不是所有编译器适用
<blueghost> 谁有 vc 的,看看这个代码是俩地址一样吗
<changkinkuo> 久本版里一定是不一样的
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 我还是去 google c++ 新标准是不是有这个改变. 虽然旧版本的不行, 如果是c++标准的东西,至少其他编译器慢慢会跟随.
<blueghost> 谁有c++新标准的中文翻译
<ofan> blueghost: 我也不清楚你的想问的问题是啥
<roylez> tenzu: http://blogs.hbr.org/schwartz/2010/05/for-real-productivity-less-is.html
<blueghost> ofan:) 你编译这个看看 http://code.bulix.org/t3wc8c-80076 俩地址是不是一样
<ofan> blueghost: 不一样..
<blueghost> ofan:) 你的 g++ 版本是多少
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的是一样, 我的问题就是这个
<ofan> blueghost: 4.6.0
<ofan> blueghost: 编译参数?
<iGoogle> blueghost: 研究c++啊。可以找球猫探讨。只是球猫已经消失了，说明研究c++的，都会消失的。
<ofan> 我-O3 -O2都不一样
<blueghost> ofan:) ........
<tenzu> roylez: 长
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的是 4.5.2, 比你的版本低. 不待任何优化参数
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么这么奇怪
<blueghost> 0x7fffc840bc70
<blueghost> 0x7fffc840bc70
<blueghost> 我的显式这个
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/17/businesspro-us-commodities-highfrequency-idUSTRE75G0MT20110617
<^k^> ⇪ title: Analysis: High-frequency trade sparks flash fires in commodities | Reuters
<blueghost> ofan:) 狂晕
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu如何提取软件的依赖包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335451 我还有一个小系统puppy，我想在它上面安装iptux，一个类似于飞鸽传输的软件，可是一直没有源码安装成功，但是因为一个朋友的提醒，想到了可以在ubuntu下安装iptux，然后到/var/cache/apt/archives文件夹下提出这个iptux的DEB包…… 到这里 ...
<blueghost> ofan:) 用放大镜怎么看都是一样
<ofan> blueghost: 可以-S 看看输出的汇编
<changkinkuo> 对了
<blueghost> ofan:) 但我不懂 汇编
<changkinkuo> 看他的汇编代码就一起都清楚了
<ofan> blueghost: 贴出来阿
<blueghost> ofan:) 没显式
<changkinkuo> g++ -S
<ofan> blueghost: 保存到文件了  .s结尾的
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 好的, 我看看
<blueghost> ofan:) http://code.bulix.org/jxrwer-80077
<blueghost> ofan:) 这个
<changkinkuo> c++ 的汇编代码我还真看不懂
<blueghost> changkinkuo:)
<blueghost> 天书
<blueghost> 是不是只有我是这样的啊,, 我的是 4.5.2
<changkinkuo> 以前在<<深入计算机系统>>里学了一下C如何编译成汇编的
<iGoogle> 看c++的汇编的。。。头脑short
<changkinkuo> 也没有完全的学会
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 别这么说啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 是不是我默认加了什么优化了.
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 其实汇编没你想的那么恐怖
<iGoogle> 。。我从汇编过来的。
<iGoogle> 先汇编，再学c，你才知道应该怎么写c
<ofan> blueghost: 你64位的?
<changkinkuo> 我是看了才那个<<深入计算机系统>>里C是如何变成汇编的
<roylez>  iGoogle 机器码会不
<iGoogle> 敲过6k的机器码。 bs你没敲过的。 roylez lol
<changkinkuo> 他里面讲汇编也是为了让程序员对自己的程序进行优化
<roylez> iGoogle: 我只搞无码的
<iGoogle> 啊。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 鄙视带码的
<iGoogle> @@你厉害
<iGoogle> 给一个种子。 roylez
<iGoogle> 推荐一个片子
<roylez> iGoogle: tiffany thompson 自己搜
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 你一开始就写机器代码?
<iGoogle> 这啥片子。先说明下
<changkinkuo> 用过纸带吗?
<iGoogle> changkinkuo: 很老的时代。
<iGoogle> 比这高级点的时代
<changkinkuo> 你那是多大年龄啊?
<changkinkuo> 你学习机器语言的时候
<iGoogle> 28
<changkinkuo> 佩服!28的时候还在学习新东西!
<ofan> 大稣..
<changkinkuo> 大侠!
<tenzu> 大娘
<ofan> 大腿..
<changkinkuo> 以后有了学习的榜样了!
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 见证过不少中国IT发展的大事件吧!
 * tenzu 向神学习
<changkinkuo> 给大家掰掰呗!
 * tenzu 聆听神谕
<iGoogle> 啥。学IT找疼猪。我可不是IT
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 你是?
<iGoogle> 路过聊天的啊。
<doexee> 这里有iTunes么。。。
<lainme> 天天路过？
<iGoogle> 见证过oicq的诞生，算大事件不。
<iGoogle> 妹朵
<lainme> 同见证过
<iGoogle> doexee: 那 freeflying 熟悉
<changkinkuo> oicq
<changkinkuo> 这个没几年啊
<iGoogle> lainme: @@
<changkinkuo> 不过也算大事了
<tenzu> 我竟然见证过IT界这么大的事件。。。
<changkinkuo> 尤其在今天看来
<iGoogle> 只几年？
 * roylez 又一次在跟密码的战斗中败阵
<changkinkuo> 妹朵是什么啊?
<tenzu> roylez: 忘记密码了？
<doexee> iGoogle, freeflying是什么东西。。
<blueghost> 我不敢用 tor 了, 一用就掉
<blueghost> 一用就断
<blueghost> ofan:) 看的怎么样了
<iGoogle> 。
<ofan> blueghost: 你用的64位?
<iGoogle> doexee: 是这里的op
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的g++ 还不支持 c++1x呢, 看来不是c++标准的了
<blueghost> ofan:) 是的
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 你写过什么软件吗?
<blueghost> ofan:) 是因为64位的问题???
<changkinkuo> 现在大家还在用的?
<iGoogle> 说了你也不知道啊
<doexee> iGoogle, 搜噶，我知道了。。
<changkinkuo> 呵呵,看来是比较专业领域的软件了
<blueghost> ofan:) 现在反倒想知道怎么和大家一样了. 就是俩地址不一样. 怎么我这么奇怪呢. 人奇怪, 电脑也得奇怪吗
<tenzu> iGoogle: 您是QQ的作者吧
 * blueghost 打倒 iGoogle 
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你居然知道qq
<roylez> tenzu: 是阿，十多位的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 刚知道不久
<iGoogle> 干嘛干嘛
 * blueghost 打倒 QQ 的作者
<roylez> tenzu: 其实是记得的，但是总是输不对。计算机已经被锁了
<tenzu> roylez: 我的复杂密码到目前为止只有一个
<tenzu> roylez: 得上liveCD么？
<iGoogle> 多复杂。说明下
<iGoogle> a-z0-9?
<iGoogle> 够复杂
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你祸国央民啊, 让那么多人害上精神病
<roylez> tenzu: 我在公司用的密码有10来个吧，每个都90天过期，连续8次更换密码不得重复，至少8位，有数字有字母
<roylez> tenzu: windows的密码
<wujie> 嘎嘎。各位在干嘛阿
<iGoogle> blueghost: nnnnd 看c++看晕了吧。
<roylez> tenzu: Linux早就被我改成不过期了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 弄个 QQ 祸害人
<wujie> 各位好阿
<blueghost> wujie:) 不好
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<iGoogle> 乖，来学c吧。 blueghost
<palomino|working> 这么好记忆力 , roylez
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 他是vim -X记住的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 让那么多少男少女 惹上网瘾. 少男倒无所谓, 你让那么多女的也围着电脑,我怎么找老婆啊
<palomino|working> ...
<changkinkuo> 我看过一个教程如何要C实现OO
<roylez> palomino|working: 全靠 openssl.vim 来记密码
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) gtk+ 吗
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<changkinkuo> 是不是C++的汇编就是按照那个数来的啊
<changkinkuo> 不出
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你放弃学语言，就可以找到
<tenzu> roylez: 这个要求有点儿变态
<blueghost> :)
<changkinkuo> 它不出一个类库,
<changkinkuo> 就是一个普通的方法
<roylez> tenzu: 我有一个哥们，在一个研制导弹的地方工作，每个星期改一次密码
<blueghost> ofan:) 看出什么问题了吗. 我想知道有什么参数可以编译成像你那样的,俩不同地址
<tenzu> roylez: 换了我得拿小本儿抄下来随身带着
<changkinkuo> 关键点就在是在结构里定义函数指针
<blueghost> roylez:) 可以让你的哥们改一下导弹程序吗, 不论打哪里,都转到中南海
<roylez> blueghost: 他也得吃饭阿
<blueghost> roylez:)
<iGoogle> 我以前，经常逛ATR实验室。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥叫atr？
<iGoogle> 不懂吧。 hehe
<iGoogle> 自动跟踪的那种
<roylez> iGoogle: automatic toilet radar ?
<iGoogle> 你继续
<blueghost> 谁去毛主席纪念堂抽取毛主席的组织, 然后克隆一个出来, 让毛泽东再生.
<roylez> iGoogle: adult t-rex rapist?
<blueghost> 顺带再克隆出他老婆
<changkinkuo> iGoogle, 你现在做什么工作的啊?
<iGoogle> 无聊啊。每天聊天啊。
<changkinkuo> 不是IT,专职聊天啊!
<ofan> blueghost: 你输出的是多少位的地址?
<roylez> tenzu: 这是我进公司之后第三次因为密码找IT了
<blueghost> 谁有办法让我的g++ 别将一个函数返回值作为另一个函数的参数时用引用的方式
<tenzu> roylez: IT的人恨你么？
<blueghost> 0x7fff964c1ca0
<blueghost> 0x7fff964c1ca0
<blueghost> 这个
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道，大概这样的人不少吧
<iGoogle> 参数，难道不都是传指针
<tenzu> roylez: 让你们IT改指纹识别吧
<iGoogle> 刷脸。 roylez
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 应该传值, 其他人的都是传值, 但我传引用
<iGoogle> 这高级
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你多长的值？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不好, 不怕被斩手???
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 一个对象
<blueghost> iGoogle:) fun2(fun1()) fun1()返回的是一个对象
<iGoogle> 看来还是没理解压栈嘛。
<changkinkuo> 他把一个类的实例做完参数的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 问题是几个人编译的结果不一样啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我的是俩地址一样, 其他人的不一样
<iGoogle> 语法不严谨+编译器问题吧。
<iGoogle> 编译参数
<iGoogle> 歧义语法？
<iTeachMyself> 什么语言啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) fun1()返回的对象的地址,和fun2()的实参地址一样. 但问题是版本比我高的,和比我低的, 效果都不一样
<changkinkuo> 我觉得你的那个编码风格不好
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 没有歧义啊
<iGoogle> 编译时候，选择的标准版本不同？
<changkinkuo> 类的定义也用小写很容易和变量搞混的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我用的c++0x, 我的g++还不支持新标准
<iGoogle> 我给你找一个
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 这不是问题啊, 问题是我的和你的不一样
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 找一个什么
<changkinkuo> 这个我知道
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你来解答 blueghost
<changkinkuo> 我觉得应该是新的编译器对类的传递做了调整
<ofan> 看那汇编代码里,函数返回值还是都存到eax里,难道不用64位寄存器?  不太了解64位...
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 问题是 ofan 的版本比我高,也和我不一样. 难不成这个只在4.5.2才有??
<iGoogle> 额。还64位的。那要找xwindx了。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) http://code.bulix.org/t3wc8c-80076 帮我编译这个看看, 俩地址是一样还是不一样,我的是一样
<ofan> blueghost: 我觉得应该是64位的问题...
<changkinkuo> 不是吧,那就奇怪了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ofan 和 changkinkuo 的都不一样
<iGoogle> 我这，啥环境都还没安装的。。新1104啊
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 帮我编译看看, 怎么我这怎么这么变态. 我的也是 1104 啊. g++ 是默认的吧.
<iGoogle> 才不默认
<blueghost> 哦
<iGoogle> 安装一堆
<changkinkuo> 你的那个代码的url是什么
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 什么url
<changkinkuo> 我在64位下看看
<changkinkuo> 你的那个原来的代码的url啊
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 就是一测试代码
<blueghost> http://code.bulix.org/t3wc8c-80076
<blueghost> 这个
<changkinkuo> 0x7ffff8108bb0
<changkinkuo> 0x7ffff8108bb4
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> changkinkuo:) 好吧, 我变态
<changkinkuo> 这是我在64位下得到的结果
<blueghost> 妈妈密啊
<ofan> changkinkuo: 版本? 汇编输出?
<blueghost> ofan:) 你得g++怎么装的, 4.6从哪装
<ofan> blueghost: 直接装的..
<ofan> gcc一直用最新的飘过
<blueghost> ofan:) 不是在源里装的?? 在哪找
<ofan> blueghost: 是在源里装的
<blueghost> ofan:) 我换个版本看看
<blueghost> ofan:) 源里没有 4.6 啊
<ofan> 我不是ubuntu
<blueghost> .....
<changkinkuo> 汇编码反倒哪里去呢?
<dream1986> 有用gnome3的不？empathy能用吗？，我arch中不能用啊
<ofan> changkinkuo: .s文件里
<changkinkuo> 我是说贴到哪里
<blueghost> ofan:) 我去装 4.6 看看
<ofan>  http://code.bulix.org
<blueghost> ofan:) 不想要和别人不一样的
<blueghost> ofan:) 老妈告诉我,不要和别人不一样, 要随大流
<palomino|working> .......
<changkinkuo> http://code.bulix.org/0jyr9g-80078
<changkinkuo> 这个是我的汇编结果
<changkinkuo> 有人能看懂吗?
<doexee_> .......
<doexee_> 好不个性。
<changkinkuo> 讲讲也好
<^k^> changkinkuo, ....  ㍧ 
<tenzu> dream1986: 我的可以
<dream1986> tenzu: 你的什么系统？
<tenzu> dream1986: 就是你问的
<ofan> 4.1..
<dream1986> arch?我的怎么不行啊？就是帐户那个打不开，不能设置
<tenzu> dream1986: accounts打不开？
<dream1986> 是啊
<tenzu> dream1986: 看错误信息
<dream1986> 没有啊
<tcp> 我在国家图书馆上IRC，真爽
<Dizaz7> 装上empathy的所有包就好了。
<dream1986> 我试试
<tcp> empathy没有pidgin好用
<tenzu> dream1986: 应该是协议的包没装
<Dizaz7> 但是empathy集成在gnome3中。
<dream1986> 就是啊，gnome3装好就有了
<dream1986> 就是不能用，现在用的xchat
<Dizaz7> 嗯，我也是xchat，用着还算习惯。
<tcp> 难道你不知道opera的IRC
<tcp> gnome3？你用的是Fedora 15么？
<dream1986> arch
<Dizaz7> 我也arch
<tenzu> irssi王道
<dream1986> pacman -Ss empahty后就只有empathy一个软件包，没有其他的
<tcp> empahty有点退步
<Kandu> dream1986: telepathy*
<iGoogle> 用empathy上irc？ 你不难受？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 打倒opera
<iGoogle> 打到开着X，还用cli上irc的家伙。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 神晚生了几年啊
<wzssyqa> 可惜了
<iGoogle> 错过了？你遇到啥了
<iGoogle> 赶紧说说
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 整天打倒的那个年代啊
<wzssyqa> 我可不想过那中年代
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 附议
<iGoogle> 那疼猪，不是更加bt。他见都没见过啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 见过啥？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你没有深度参与啊
<Evanescence> 你们在说什么啊？
 * pocoyo` 表示很想知道cpu风扇 为什么上面的散热片构造成一个圆形孔多的？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 好像你见过一样
<iGoogle> 是没参与啊。
<tcp> 在图书馆上IRC 悠闲……
<iGoogle> 见过倒是见过。 lol
<thorneliu> 问：本实验室采用DHCP 自动获取IP地址分配IP 但是肯定有的家伙不听话用固定IP 最近有个别win PC出现了IP冲突 要抢IP了 我作为管理的有啥方法呢？
<iGoogle> 乖， tenzu
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 实验室很小的嘛
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 物理黑名单
<thorneliu> 实验室还算大阿 近百人
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 那样也可以物理黑名单啊
<thorneliu> DHCP服务器不在我们这边
<thorneliu> 什么叫物理黑名单？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你真见过？
<iGoogle> 绑定mac+ip
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 来了直接打出去
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖。仔细想嘛
<thorneliu> DHCP不应该是很聪明并且能避免IP冲突的么？
<iGoogle> 认证，收费。 thorneliu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那时候你还不记事吧？
<thorneliu> 我们是和外语系的一些列电脑在10.71.103.*的网段里 自动获取IP联通学校的内网
<thorneliu> sigh 搞不懂阿
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: dhcp已经把这个地址分配了，他再来抢，肯定就冲突了
<iGoogle> 说不定记得些
<iGoogle> 我记得有三角刮刀， tenzu
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 其实还是拿块板砖上门最方便了
<thorneliu> 我觉得在这个问题里没有谁在做恶啊？ DHCP不应该 是这么个搓样把？
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 不要私聊
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你没收集个大字报？
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 没有人作恶还真不敢保证
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 很多人自己作恶了，还不知道呢
<iGoogle> 看过，上面写着疼猪的名字。
<thorneliu> DHCP难道不能识别某IP被人固定住了？
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 问题是，如果dhcp在前呢？
<thorneliu> 我没跟上， 什么叫dhcp在前？
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 比如，A来了，通过dhcp申请了个IP，半个小时之后，B来了，设置的静态，也是这个IP
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 这样就冲突了嘛
<thorneliu> 哦
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 这时候，你就需要用JJ爆B了
<thorneliu> 如果B先设置了静态IP，那么A使用dhcp是否可能会和B冲突呢？
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 那样就不会了
<thorneliu> 谢谢 很有帮助
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子是大牛
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 对于不守规则的，就不能客气
<thorneliu> 我的linux主机倒是一点困惑都无
<iGoogle> 这么简单的，都困惑了啊。
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 如果需要有设置固定IP的，你可以在路由器上设置出这么一段来
<iGoogle> 还不下班
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 别让dhcp分配这一段IP
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你当别人都跟你一样，困惑了也装不困惑
<iGoogle> 。说下
<thorneliu> 我们是有一段保留的固定IP的
<thorneliu> 抢的是在余下的部分
<iGoogle> 我现在只困惑没片子下
<wzssyqa> thorneliu: 这样，那家伙就是纯欠爆了
<iGoogle> 说不定别人还刷arp呢。
<iGoogle> 总会有这人的
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 按他说的，可能就是一个人吧，
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那么大实验室，要是种了arp的话，早一堆人染上了
<iGoogle> 一个人，不太影响其他的嘛
<iGoogle> 定时tcpdump -v arp下就是。找到mac，直接加黑名单
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 直接以后不让来才是正途
<iIlL10oO> 买了个G1手机 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10461555171
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 你说人肉攻击？@@
<iGoogle> iIlL10oO: 啥过时，你买啥。
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 没钱，只能买过时的。。
<thorneliu> arp以前也有过 然后就是到路由器那边一个个拔线暴力搜索
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 对啊，先爆菊，再扔出去
<iGoogle> 还真便宜哦。
<iGoogle> 。。。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 神啊，赞助我一个吧
<iGoogle> 上次有一个G4，你们都不要嘛
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 我不知道，我要
<iGoogle> 过阵子，还有一个G4。 lol
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 嗯，预定了
<iIlL10oO> 192MB RAM ， 估计速度不快，一卡一卡的
<jyfl987> iIlL10oO: 1123system的？
<iIlL10oO> jyfl987: 1123是什么？
 * wzssyqa 神赞助手机了，快来抢
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。先说价格。400
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 赞助嘛，还要钱。。。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 切
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> 上次黑脸还出多少去了。都忘记了。
<tcp> 400RMB我要
<iIlL10oO> 700我要
<iGoogle> 。这么有钱的kk
<iIlL10oO> G4原价多少
<iGoogle> 不记得
<iGoogle> 1480？
<^k^> 新⇨ 数据库管理 • 求推荐MySQL进阶书籍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335046 我不想给你推荐什么书籍，需要知识baidu和google都会告诉你。主要是目前想做什么，比如你是想做mysql管理呢还是做开发。做管理，那就找管理方面的知识，数据库备份，导出导入，日志管理，安全管理，负载平衡，哪个方向都够你研究很长时间的 ...
<iGoogle> 是涨价的那时候买的。nnnnd
<tcp> wzssyqa:你的口才没有CS S的OK
<iIlL10oO> 要刷 2.1 系统
<iIlL10oO> 默认是 android 1.5
<wzssyqa> tcp: ？
<wzssyqa> tcp: 我是个哑巴。。。
<iGoogle> 刷了
<wzssyqa> tcp: 您是？
<iIlL10oO> 刷起来复杂不？
<tcp> 你不就是su yun 墙？
<iGoogle> 不复杂啊
<wzssyqa> tcp: 我不是墙
<iIlL10oO> 那刷回1.5体验一下
<iIlL10oO> 没玩过
<iGoogle> 是小苏
<iGoogle> 刷回去？没rom
<iIlL10oO> 刚习来是1.5， 导出rom
<iIlL10oO> 导不出没办法
<iIlL10oO> 刚买来是1.5
<iGoogle> 导不出吧
<aBiNg> iGoogle: debian 32 升 64 啦，好像有些快
<iGoogle> iIlL10oO: 你刷吧。刷坏了。找 aBiNg 给你回复。
<iGoogle> 我用pae的。
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 好的
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: 那么折腾干嘛。。。
<aBiNg> wzssyqa: 我要计算
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: 重装多省事
<iGoogle> 源外，找64的软件，怕麻烦
<dream1986> 用pae干嘛，不直接用64的
<aBiNg> wzssyqa: 嗯？难道还有不重装的做法么？
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: u
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: 有
<aBiNg> 如何作？
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: 不会
<aBiNg> ..
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 找什么哦，debian 源还不够用么？
<wzssyqa> aBiNg: 好像是先换64位的内核，然后再一点点升级
<iGoogle> 不确定
<aBiNg> 只发现 acroread apt 安装后启动不了..别的照旧，一样不少
<iGoogle> 那估计还会有
<aBiNg> wzssyqa: 直接 kpkg 啊，debian kernel 保守的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: acroread 可恶的，依赖 ia32，索性 remove 了
<iGoogle> 不是可以sys32
<iGoogle> 啥的，执行的
<aBiNg> 说是兼容 32 位，但总没吹的那么完美啊
<iGoogle> 试试mupdf可以跑不。
<aBiNg> 当然跑，源里的嘛
<iGoogle> 。
<iIlL10oO> android 能修改开机加载的 sysvinit-rc 吗？
<aBiNg> mupdf 只是效果不如 acroread iGoogle
<iGoogle> 那你安装acroread干嘛
<aBiNg> 要效果啊，不行就删除了
<iGoogle> 那你上impressive
<aBiNg> 啥 impressive?
<iGoogle> 就那立体的，看pdf的。
<iGoogle> 高级货
<aBiNg> 。。。
<tcp> 我在国图悲催了，谁现在是win的？
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: 是说开机脚本么？
<tcp> http://www.nlc.gov.cn/zxzl/index.htm 一个也看不了
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 是的
<jyfl987> tcp: 你在国图？ 帮我找下有没有 竹书纪年 有的话我就去看看
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: 只有第三方 ROM 才支持的
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 哦
<tcp> jyfl987: 好的
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 都root了。总可以找到地方启动的吧
<tcp> jyfl987: http://res4.nlc.gov.cn/home/search.trs 这里查找到了
<NoIE> 一个老师对学生们说，做电脑生意就像卖新鲜蔬菜一样，一定要尽快卖掉。
<NoIE> 学生们不解。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 嗯。但得放到 init.rc 中。busybox 或者直接 exec
<NoIE> 老师问到，“假设你们手里有一堆西红柿，现在的气温是40度，你没最怕什么？”
<aBiNg> android 原生 exec 只是个空函数，需要自己添加 fork 子进程 iGoogle
<NoIE> 学生答，城管。
<tcp> jyfl987: 竹书纪年 有的尽管来吧
<iGoogle> 调用啥函数。有busybox就可以嘛。都还带了shell了吧。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: busybox 由谁启动哦？
<iGoogle> 不是有init
<iGoogle> 觉得有无数地方呢。只是没人找
<aBiNg> 就是嘛。init 中得支持 二进制 执行啊
<aBiNg> 啥无数地方..
<iGoogle> 连iOS里面，都有人找出来了
<iGoogle> 虽然是外壳。。 lol
<aBiNg> 找什么啊，源代码都给你的
<iGoogle> 说启动位置
<aBiNg> 位置当然要合适，得照顾到 sh 命令的运行环境
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: android 里有 sh吗？
<iIlL10oO> shell
<wxm> 有.
<iIlL10oO> wxm: 可以被远程ssh不？
<myke2> android 里有 X 么
<iIlL10oO> 没有X
<iIlL10oO> 如何得到android的root shell
<myke2> 图形界面靠什么提供
<iIlL10oO> 靠小x
<wxm> iIlL10oO, 需要额外支持.
<myke2> TinyX?
<DaBao> android的X？
<metbsd> 今天才知道显示器里面也有bios
<iIlL10oO>  int i = execRootCmdSilent("echo test"); //通过执行测试命令来检测
<iIlL10oO>     if (i != -1)  return true;
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: root 得看内核
<iIlL10oO> 光驱里有没有bios
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 我买的是2.1，刚买，还在快递中。。。
<aBiNg> 啥机机？
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: G1，掏宝翻新机，卖家说默认是2.1
<aBiNg> G1 只能收藏用
<aBiNg> 而且只在 1.6 系统上跑得吹，2.x 就是悲剧
<DaBao> android的有些命令不一样哦
<palomino|working> ?_? , aBiNg
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 啊，那就只能收藏了。
<aBiNg> android 跑在 dalvik VM 上，graphic 靠 fb
<palomino|working> 看同事的似乎也能用阿，就是比较卡 , aBiNg
<metbsd> 什么东西2.1
<palomino|working> android2.1
<iIlL10oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10461555171 这里买的
<aBiNg> palomino|working: 是。我没有，只是听很多人这样说
<palomino|working> 喔。。
<iIlL10oO> 192MB ram
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: 悲剧哦。搞个中兴也比 G1 强啊
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 汗，720元那个？
<aBiNg> 记不清，有款在欧洲卖得不错
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 下次再换吧，这次用用再说，卡就卡了.
<aBiNg> 找个理由，退了吧。XD iIlL10oO
<pl_014> 在新买的本上装了edubuntu11.04，liveDVD的上网没问题，可装完的系统就不能上网了，有什么比较好的解决办法？
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 收藏。
<aBiNg> 那也好。我其实也想收藏，外形实在帅
<iIlL10oO> pl_014: dhcp的? 换IP
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: :)
<iIlL10oO> 再焊一块RAM上去，应该可以快不少
<pl_014> iIlL10oO: 有线网设置的是自动dhcp，换IP是什么意思？
<aBiNg> LOL
<DaBao> 手动指定IP
<iIlL10oO> pl_014: 能取得ip，说明网络已经连上。
<jyfl987> filetype:txt site:10086.cn
<DaBao> 比如192.168.1.2
<jyfl987> tcp 多谢了
<myke2> Debian中aptitude能否设置软件源?
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 跟apt-get一样的
<myke2> iIlL10oO: 不是, 我说类似synaptic的源列表测速等功能
<myke2> iIlL10oO: synaptic是调用software-properties-gtk
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 命令行下面测源的速度？
<thorneliu> apt-spy?
<myke2> iIlL10oO: software-properties-gtk 你用过的吧
<myke2> 恩, 类似apt-spy, aptitude是否集成
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • WIN7 ubuntu双系统，启动项怪异了，有两个一模一样得ubuntu启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335464 我用光盘安装的ubuntu10.04，装完后重启是还是正常的，一个ubuntu，一个ubuntu得恢复选项，一个win7，两个什么memorey啥得.然后就更新，结果再次重启得时候就是两个ubuntu，两个ubuntu 恢复选项，一个win7，两个m ...
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 用过，命令行下面只能写个脚本，一个个网址ping一下，不过下载速度受多方面影响
<myke2> iIlL10oO: software-.*似乎是通过下载测平均速度的
<iIlL10oO> 写个脚本，用TCPClient.open，一个个连接一下，看影响速度
<myke2> iIlL10oO: 不会编程啊
<iIlL10oO> 响应
<iIlL10oO> 那就不清楚了
<myke2> 主要是懒得开synaptic
<ofan> arp攻击ing.
<myke2> ofan: ?
<ofan> myke2: 有人抢我ip
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 不是dhcp的吗
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 不是..
<myke2> ofan: 局域网?
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 在路由器上面绑定IP和MAC
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 我在攻击别人
<myke2> ofan: arptable是干什么的
<myke2> ofan: 内核参数里面有这样一个东西
<metbsd> 为什么win的locale总是比较好
<metbsd> 简体中文，繁体中文，可以一起显示
<myke2> ofan: iptables
<ofan> myke2: 都是编辑过滤规则的
<ofan> metbsd: utf-8啥都可以显示
<myke2> ofan: arp攻击无法防范的吧?
<ofan> myke2: 都绑定就好了
<myke2> ofan: 我说对接入者而言
<ofan> myke2: 可以
<myke2> ofan: ?
<ofan> myke2: 就是绑定麻
<myke2> ofan: 那是路由上设置的吧?
<ofan> myke2: 本机也绑定
<ofan> 本机绑定网管的,网管绑定你的
<myke2> ofan: 就是设置网关的mac?
<ofan> myke2: 不是..
<ofan> 网管的地址不用变
<myke2> ofan: 那绑定什么?
<ofan> myke2: ip和mac绑定
<myke2> ofan: 那难道不是路由上设置的?
<ofan> myke2: ...
<Kandu> myke2: 靜態地記錄 gw 的 ip 和 mac。然後別人想要欺騙你這個包是 ip(gw) 發來的就騙不了了，因為 mac 不對應
<ofan> myke2: 一般攻击都是针对客户端的,所以一般也都只在客户端绑定就可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: V5的IT用深山红叶PE把我的密码改了
<dream1986> 看别人搞过，是在本机上装的，
<dream1986> 看到过一些文章，可以修改mac，骗过的，
<FrankLv> 奇怪死了，一个文件明明在的就是不能执行它
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 耍流氓
<FrankLv> User@User-T61p:/apps/download/JDK$ /apps/download/JDK/jre.pak/repository/package.java.jre/java/jre/bin/java
<FrankLv> bash: /apps/download/JDK/jre.pak/repository/package.java.jre/java/jre/bin/java: 没有那个文件或目录
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水么还
<snoop_fy> 有没有用过gnustep的?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，等我开完机
<FrankLv> 好像这个分区的所有可执行文件都不行
<FrankLv> /dev/mapper/vg0-lv_apps on /apps type ext3 (rw,commit=0)
<Nickless> 我用了sudo nautilus打开文件夹，但它显示说Operation not supported。怎么办？？？？？
<FrankLv> 可以的啊，commit=0 啥意思，我在那个分区下面编译了个helloworld的c程序 可以执行的
<myke2> Nickless: 不要sudo
<FrankLv> 想不通了
<Nickless> 可是它的owner是root。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger
<myke2> Nickless: 这种操作还是在终端下进行, 或者chown掉
<metbsd> ofan, 那这样全世界只用utf8就可以了？
<metbsd> 为什么还需要其他locale
<ofan> metbsd: yes!
<ofan> 因为各种原因
<wxm> alt+f2快速启动的那个东西,在终端下怎么调出来? 求解...
<metbsd> 没有道理
<ofan> metbsd: google unicode
<metbsd> 我在安装deepin
<Nickless> 我是從終端打開這個文件夾的。。。
<metbsd> 你怎么是繁体啊，nick
<Nickless> 網上拼音輸入法。。
<metbsd> ofan, 是不是一些难以启齿的原因啊
<metbsd> 有人用deepin吗
<metbsd> 今天在商场看到Linux笔记本
<ofan> metbsd: 难言之隐
<dream1986> 就用ubuntu好了
<metbsd> deepin貌似比ubuntu优化很多
<dream1986> 我觉得ubuntu还不错啊，
<Kandu> metbsd: 針對國內習慣的優化？
<metbsd> 反正ubuntu也是抄debian的
<pl_014> iIlL10oO: 刚才掉线了，不会手动指定ip
<metbsd> 不在乎再抄一个
<DaBao> 192.168.1.2
<DaBao> 255.255.255.0
<DaBao> 192.168.1.1
<DaBao> pl_014:  就这三个
<pl_014> DaBao: ?
<DaBao> 当然，也有可能是 .0.1 及 .0.2
<DaBao> pl_014:  192.168.1.1是网关，也就是路由
<DaBao> 255.255.255.0 是掩码
<DaBao> 192.168.1.2 是自己的IP
<DaBao> 另外再设置一下DNS
<metbsd> 192.168.1.2也可以是网管
<DaBao> 别教他折腾了
<metbsd> 网关不一定非要.1的
<pl_014> 我的路由的ip是192.168.0.1
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBK  有亮点..
<yhzm1314> 网关随便设的
<DaBao> 那IP就指定为 192.168.0.2
<yhzm1314> 网关在路由可以改动
<DaBao> 又在教人折腾。。。
<pl_014> 还是不行
<myke2> pl_014: 自动不好么?
<DaBao> pl_014:  DNS可以用你在Live时看到的
<pl_014> myke2: 自动的上不了网
<Nickless> Weird..
<DaBao> 那个“设备未托管”搞定没？
<pl_014> DNS也是192.168.0.1，但还是不行
<pl_014> DaBao: 没有
<DaBao> 。。。
<dream1986> 重装系统试下
<pl_014> DaBao: 网上有人说/etc/network/interfaces被改动的时候会有这种情况，但会有什么程序会经常改动这个
<pl_014> dream1986: 这个已经是重装过的了
<DaBao> 。。。
<Kandu> pl_014: dns 設 8.8.4.4 吧
<DaBao> 8.8.4.4经常不通的
<yhzm1314> 。。。。。。我都是手动修改  interfaces
<DaBao> 我这测速下来也不快
<Kandu> dns 設 192.168.0.1 LOL
<wujie> 嘎嘎
<palomino|working> 4.2.2.4
<pl_014> 8.8.4.4是什么IP？也是不行
<palomino|working> 8844是google提供的dns吧
<DaBao> Google的DNS
<yhzm1314> Gooogle  的 DNS 服务器
<DaBao> 有墙，快不了
<yhzm1314> openDNS 好一点
<pl_014> 呃，连网都上不去，难道能连到Google的DNS？
<Kandu> DaBao: 嗯，dig 下要 1s,用了 dnsmasq 好多了
<DaBao> 我用 namebench 来测速
<ofan> test
<Kandu> pl_014: 呃，先得 dns 才能“上網”
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍩ 
<DaBao> 我的DNS是127.0.0.1
<pl_014> Kandu: ping 8.8.4.4显示unreachable
<DaBao> (^_^)v
<Kandu> pl_014: 0_o
<myke2> pl_014: dhclient不行?
<pl_014> myke2: 软件吗？
<myke2> pl_014: 你是有线网络?
<pl_014> myke2: 现在用有线网络
<DaBao> 同事请客，闪啦！
<myke2> pl_014: 你说连不上的
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 问个问题：安装显卡的闭源驱动前是否要先卸载开源驱动吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335467 安装显卡的闭源驱动前是否要先卸载开源驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 追梦刀狂 — 2011-06-17 17:02
<pl_014> liveDVD下可以用有线网络，装了以后就不行了
<myke2> pl_014: 是说有线网络连不上?
<pl_014> 恩
<myke2> pl_014: eth0?
<pl_014> 恩
<myke2> pl_014: dhclient eth0
<pl_014> 这个是什么意思？
<myke2> pl_014: 不对, 你现在有nm?
<metbsd> deepin界面真漂亮
<myke2> pl_014: 就是对eth0自动分配IP和route什么的
<pl_014> myke2: 有nm这个命令
<myke2> pl_014: 你什么发行版
<pl_014> myke2: edubuntu11.04
<myke2> pl_014: 我说networkmanager是否启动了
<pl_014> myke2: 不太明白
<myke2> pl_014: 先用dhclient eth0试试
<pl_014> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<pl_014> etn0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<myke2> eth
<alvin_rxg> ifconfig -a
<pl_014> 有eth0、lo、wlan0
<myke2> sudo dhclient eth0
<neolkb> archlinux安装gnome后无法启动桌面 怎么搞
<pl_014> 还是那个结果
<dream1986> neolkb: 我就用的archlinux,装的gnome3，没有问题
<dream1986> 我是用的slim启动的，编辑.xinitrc
<dream1986> exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
<neolkb> dream1986: 我安装好基系统后 安装gnome 但还没没能启动
<myke2> alvin_rxg: eth0有线网络不是nm管理的吧?
<dream1986> xorg装了没？
<neolkb> 运行：gnome-session命令失败
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 默认
<neolkb> 装了的
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 谁都可以管
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我说debian/ubuntu默认
<metbsd> 哪里有deepin的聊天室啊
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<dream1986> startx能启动xterm不？
<neolkb> 运行startx可以进入xterm
<neolkb> 是txm
<neolkb> 谁能指点下
<dream1986> 那我就不知道了
<neolkb> 你是在基系统下安装gnome后 就能进入gnome桌面环境了吗
<dream1986> 是啊
<neolkb> 哦
<neolkb> 郁闷 怎么我安装好以后 启动总是有错误
<myke2> neolkb: 用gnome-session试试看
<neolkb> 在文字模式下运行GNOME-SESSION提示错误
<myke2> neolkb: 不是在这里运行
<myke2> neolkb: 要修改.xinitrc
<myke2> neolkb: 然后xinit
<neolkb> ～/.xinitrc没有这个文件
<myke2> 自己创建, 自己写的, 写法参照wiki
<neolkb> 哦哦
<tenzu> exec gnome-session
<myke2> neolkb: debian?
<neolkb> archlinux
<myke2> neolkb: 看ArchWiki
<changkinkuo> archlinux好用吗?特点是什么?
<neolkb> 在wiki里面没有看见有配置xinitrc
<dream1986> wiki里也不是什么都有
<neolkb> 只说删除xinitrc会让X默认启动xterm
<dream1986> 不过，gnome,lxde里面都有说到.xinitrc
<myke2> neolkb: 有的
<myke2> neolkb: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome
<myke2> neolkb: Running gnome 那块
<MaskRay> neolkb: xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :0
<MaskRay> 不过好像默认就是 xterm
<myke2> MaskRay: 他能启动xterm的
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么退出slock ?
<FrankLv> 诡异啊，文件明明在的，怎么不能执行？
<FrankLv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628325/
<alpha080> What's slock?
<bluek> 大家好，我是新来的
<alpha080> You said the same messages ten days ago.
<bluek> ....
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 装了Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha1版，怎么也进步了桌面！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335474 最近装了Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha版，只是出现UBUNTU下面有五个点点跳来跳去的，怎么也进步了桌面！！求解！！！ Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha版：http://www.ylmf.net/ubuntu/news/2011060325869.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 wykang2010 — 2011-06-17 17:52
<alvin_rxg> <最近的电影>都看过么？好看吗？
<alpha080> Nothing worth.
<alvin_rxg> verycd 2.2 的评价 >_>
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么退出slock ?
<opensuse> 有人用suse吗
<alpha080> Me
<opensuse> alpha080: 怎么看mkv
<alpha080> 安装了解码包没有？
<opensuse> alpha080: 我点了mkv 然后搜索  但就是安装不起
<opensuse> 没有
<opensuse> alpha080: 那个源要怎么设置，是不是要把官方的那个去掉
<alpha080> 那当然不行了
<alpha080> pacman源加了没？
<opensuse> 应该没有吧
<alpha080> 会加不？
<opensuse> 会
<alpha080> 那就好，主频道已给出解答
<opensuse> 主频道已给出解答？
<alpha080> 建议加台湾的pacman mirror
<opensuse> 我觉得官方的那个源好慢
<opensuse> 是不是要把官方的都删除了
<alpha080> Zh.opensuse.org/SDB:新手指南
<opensuse> ?
<stalins> 嗨
<alpha080> 找11。4那个就行
<stalins> 大家好
<Yeshining> hi
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍪ 
<Yeshining> 问个关于联网的问题
<stalins> 啥?
<Yeshining> 还请各位高手帮忙
<alpha080> 不用删，设置源优先级即可
<stalins> 说
<opensuse> 哦
<Yeshining> ubuntu桌面版
<stalins>  然后?
<opensuse> 为什么suse老是grub 那么低的版本
<Yeshining> 联网怎么做哦？
<alpha080> yast里面可以设置的
<stalins> 联什么网?
<changkinkuo> Yeshining, 你是不知道如何在ubuntu中联网吗?
<alpha080> 默认是grub,不是grub2
<stalins> 联什么?
<stalins> internet?
<opensuse> 能自己安装2吗
<Yeshining> 我连接工作室局域网，内网好用，然而外网登不上？
<changkinkuo> Yeshining, 你们那里上外网要客户端吗?
<opensuse> 每次安suse都把ubuntu给隐藏了
<alpha080> 可以，zypper search foo
<opensuse> 很纠结
<Yeshining> 不要
<Yeshining> 在windows下，添入静态ip即可
<opensuse> 这速度太不给力了
<changkinkuo> 静态ip
<changkinkuo> 这个好办啊
<Yeshining> 而在Ubuntu下，只能连接上内网，外网登不上
<alpha080> 中午支持可以去#opensuse-cn,虽然大多数时间只有我一个，窘
<alvin_rxg> Yeshining: ip? router? dns?
<opensuse> al
<opensuse> alpha080: 我也cn  之后  发现没有人  很纠结
<alpha080> 也可以加入中文邮件列表，论坛方面linuxsir的子论坛有点人
<opensuse> alpha080: 怎么看自己安装的系统是64位的还是32位的
<changkinkuo> Yeshining, 你要以配置好了你的ip地址了就应该可以上了
<alpha080> uname -a
<alpha080> Yast选项里的硬件也可以看到
<opensuse> alpha080: 11-04-25 21:48:33 +0200 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<opensuse> 这算是32位的还是64位的
<alpha080> 64
<opensuse> 呃，都不知道自己安装的是64的  很纠结
<alpha080> Zh.opensuse.org有文档，可以去看看
<opensuse> you're not running opensuse on it unless your 'uname -m' is busted :)
<opensuse> 这句话 怎么翻译
<alvin_rxg> test
<alpha080> 你现在在什么系统下？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍪ 
<opensuse> 我吗 suse下
<uni00> 有人用vimperator么？
<alpha080> 不管它，没问题的
<alpha080> 我用
<uni00> alpha080: 你有没有遇到过按o输入网址后，打开网页还停留在底行模式下么？
<opensuse> alpha080: 你源怎么设置的
<alpha080> 什么意思？
<opensuse> 就是suse的源啊
<opensuse> yast不怎么会用
<alpha080> 没跟你说
<alpha080> 哦，会用终端么
<alpha080> 手机，打字慢
<uni00> alpha080: 输入网址后，打开网页一般是insert，但是我的还是输入网址时的那个样子
<opensuse> alpha080: 怎么把grub更新，把ubuntu在开机列表上出现
<alpha080> 新手指南里面提到怎么设置源
<alpha080> 编辑grub
<opensuse> 没有update－grub这种命令吗
<opensuse> ubuntu下就这样子的
<sephiroth> uni00: 删配置文件看看……
<alpha080> 没遇到过，你确信是insert模式?
<uni00> sephiroth: 删过了，aptitude purge firefox 然后删了.vimperator还是不行
<uni00> alpha080: 就是输入网址后按j和k它不滚动，依然在底部出来
<alpha080> Opensuse里面没这个命令，但可以用yast编辑
<alpha080> Gui
<uni00> alpha080: 按esc也出不来
<sephiroth> uni00: 删除.vimperatorrc。不行的话更新成最新版本
<alpha080> Rm ~/.vimperatorrc
<uni00> sephiroth: 已经是最新版本了
<sephiroth> uni00: 3.3pre？
<uni00> alpha080: .vimperator 整个目录我都删了
<crane> 怎么不到vim 频道去请教啊
<uni00> sephiroth: 是的
<uni00> crane: En不行
<crane> 啥不行？
<alpha080> 那个配置文件不在你所说的文件夹内
<uni00> crane: 英语
<crane> 哦
<uni00> alpha080: 在哪？
<crane> 英语撒
<crane> 呵呵
<crane> 哪里的
<uni00> crane: 什么哪里的?
<crane> 没啥
<crane> 呵呵
<alpha080> rm youruser/.vimperatorrc
<alvin_rxg> 23
<sephiroth> uni00: 无论什么网址都是这样么……
<opensuse> alpha080: 安装不起codes
<alpha080> opensuse: 按照新手指南的进行即可
<alvin_rxg> abc
<opensuse> 哪个亲手指南
<alpha080> 会用一键更新么
<alvin_rxg> blue
<alvin_rxg> green
<opensuse> 还是那个新手指南
<changkinkuo> 谁有xchat的汉化包啊?
<alpha080> 去zh.opensuse.org
<alvin_rxg> red
<changkinkuo> 我在window下用xchat
<alvin_rxg> magenta
<^k^> 新⇨ 华东校区 • 求购一张东华大学的浴室卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335481 本人急需一张东华大学延安路校区的浴室卡.我是读夜校的,老师说没法办.哪位多办一张后,转让给我下,我愿出钱买!!我的QQ:836153020,,电话：15800448685。急急急！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 George55555 — 2011-06-17 18:30
<opensuse> 打开这个zh.opensuse.org  速度不给力啊
<alvin_rxg> orange
<alpha080> 搜索新手指南
<alvin_rxg> cyan
<alpha080> 然后点击11。4
<alvin_rxg> gray
<opensuse> 只有11。3
<changkinkuo> 有人有xchat的汉化包吗?
<opensuse> alpha080: 只有11。3
<alpha080> 不可能啊
<opensuse> http://zh.opensuse.org/index.php?title=%E6%96%B0%E6%89%8B%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97&variant=zh-cn
<bluek> 好好的xchat要汉化干什么
<opensuse> 功
<opensuse> alpha080: 我是说真的
<alpha080> 我上的是手机。。。
<opensuse> 呃
<alvin_rxg> fine, colored nick names. :)
<bluek> 就那么几个鸟单词，还是常用的。汗化个毛毛
<changkinkuo> 看着不舒服啊
<alpha080> 见鬼，那是我写的啊，难道被删了？
<bluek> 貌似我和你相反
<bluek> 我看中文还不舒服呢。
<bluek> 看电影咯。。。不扯了
<alvin_rxg> bluek: +1
<crane> 还有什么中文频道？
<crane> 你们知道吗
<changkinkuo> 萝卜白菜,各有所爱嘛
<alpha080> opensuse: 你找下” 最近修改” ，然后改为” 30天内”
<opensuse> ok
<alpha080> Zypper ar -f  源地址
<alpha080> 会一键安装不，就是点下网页上所做的那个按钮，然后一路next
<opensuse> 恩
<alpha080> opensuse: 你是什么网？教育网？
<opensuse> 教育网
<alpha080> 那确实要换源
<opensuse> 不过我用的是学校的宽带
<alpha080> 呃，到底用什么网。。。。
<opensuse> 宽带
<opensuse> 2m
<alpha080> 那可以用网易或者搜狐源
<yangtongxue> hi all
<^k^> yangtongxue, 好  ㍪ 
<alpha080> 指南找到了么？
<yangtongxue> 在用U盘装debian6 找不到镜像。请问下问题出在哪儿？
<opensuse> 找到了 正常看
<dream1986> 我用u盘装过debian6，没遇到问题
<yangtongxue> dream1986: 有教程吗？
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么退出slock ?
<alpha080> 肯定有。。。
<opensuse> alpha080: 那个DVD 1－click install 就位图成
<yangtongxue> dream1986: 麻烦给个网址。
<dream1986> 我手动输入163的源，官方手册
<alpha080> 什么？
<dream1986> 用grub4dos引导
<yangtongxue> dream1986: 我下的CD1
<dream1986> 我用的网络安装180M小容量光盘，
<dream1986> 再下硬盘安装的内核引导文件
<dream1986> 用grub4dos引导
<yangtongxue> 行吧，我找找。
<alpha080> 给出具体信息
<opensuse> alpha080: suse不给力啊
<alpha080> 中文社区较弱而已
<opensuse> 恩  en不好  这是关键
<euroford> suse有什么好的？
<alpha080> kder的第一选择
<dream1986> kder什么意思？
<opensuse> alpha080: 先闪了  谢谢离
<opensuse> 了
<tenzu> 无聊了
<caleb-> 没事干秘书
<tenzu> caleb-: 没秘书
 * edison0354 http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/17/0853212&from=rss
<freeayu> 服务器是的话，是用 ubuntu server 还是 debian 哪个比较 好
<caleb-> freeayu: 推荐 debian
<aaronyy> ubuntu
<tenzu> 都说大便稳定
<freeayu_> ubuntu server 版，不就是ubuntu专门针对server做的吗
<caleb-> ubuntu server 口碑不好
<yhzm1314> RHEL 口碑好
<alpha080_away> debian,suse,centos
<alpha080_away> rhel你没版权把
<yhzm1314> 那用 CentOS 或 SL
<caleb-> SL++
<caleb-> SL 口碑不错
<yhzm1314> 大公司都不差钱，自己玩用 CentOS 或 SL
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 打不开新立得包管理器--报错--求高手指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335486 错误如下： E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: 无法解析或打开软件包列表或状态文件。 E: _cache->open() failed, please report. 统计信息: 发表 ...
 * edison0354 看完动画了，开始学习……
<tenzu> edison0354: H动画？
<edison0354> tenzu: 就你重口味……
<caleb-> edison0354: 重口味H动画？
<edison0354> caleb-: 你更重口……
<tenzu> edison0354: 我不看重口的H动画
<alpha080_away> 疼猪喜欢sm
<edison0354> alpha080_away: 你真相啊
<alpha080_away> smplayer
<edison0354> alpha080_away: ……我也用那个的……
<caleb-> 原来这里 sm玩家 多
<Lemontreee> 请教一下，在家的时候都是用pppoeconf进行拨号上网的，现在换成网线直接上网的，应该怎么设置啊？
<pointer> 突然fq无力了……
<Lemontreee> 有人能帮我一下吗？
<alpha080_away> 什么发行版？版本？网络环境？
<Lemontreee> 哦
<Lemontreee> 11.04的，ubuntu,
<quanru> 11.04跟gnome3能共存吗
<Lemontreee> 上网环境就是一根网线
<Lemontreee> 应该是光纤上网，对吗？
<alpha080_away> 呃，dhcp?
<Lemontreee> 没有密码，用户名
<Lemontreee> windows 直接连上自动获取ip就行了
<alpha080_away> 修改network
<Lemontreee> 可是我这个不行
<alpha080_away> manager
<Lemontreee> 不用删掉以前的pppoeconf设置吗？
<Lemontreee> 嗯，我正在打开network
<Lemontreee>  有一个wired
<alpha080_away> 很就没用ubuntu了，问他们吧
<alpha080_away> 反正应该差不离
<Lemontreee> dhcp我打了
<Lemontreee> 可是没用啊。。。
<Lemontreee> IPv4 Setting里面选了DHCP
<alpha080_away> 跑了
<alpha080_away> 吃饭去
<Lemontreee> ==啊
<Lemontreee> 求你了。。。
<Lemontreee> Method
<Lemontreee> 我选了Automatic(DHCP)
<Lemontreee> 没了。。。我点Save了，可是还是上不去
<alpha080_away> 编辑 /etc/network/interfaces
<alpha080_away> 路径自己确认下有没有错，我很久没用了
<alpha080_away> 里面的manual改成dhcp
<Lemontreee> ＝＝我看看
<alpha080_away> 先sudo ifdown, 再sudo ifup
<alpha080_away> 也就是重启网卡就好了
<Lemontreee> 我先把manual改成dhcp，然后再sudo ifdow sudo ifup吗？
<alpha080_away> 三个步骤而已
<alpha080_away> 是的
<freeayu> 我ubuntu 经常 firefox死掉，搞得整个桌面都 死掉
<freeayu> 怎么办
<alpha080_away> 升级firefox
<Lemontreee> 谢谢大侠啊，我先记下来，试试看
<alpha080_away> 其实你应该看看那个扩展导致内存泄露
<alpha080_away> 一个一个排查过去
<alpha080_away> 这才是正解
<alpha080_away> 吃饭去鸟。。。
<Lemontreee> alpha
<Lemontreee> 那个选manual就不好选dhcp啊
<freeayu> 怎么看是什么 导致的内存泄露
<Lemontreee> 我先去看看啊，先谢谢你了
<freeayu> 雨下得好大
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 求解 gvim 超时限制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335492 RT ** (gvim:3607): WARNING **: Unable to register window with path '/com/canonical/menu/3A00024': 已到超时限制 不知道，是什么意思！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 peakmitu — 2011-06-17 20:06
<Evanescence> 有谁知道怎么使用mplayer主题皮肤的？
<caleb-> frontend 的皮肤?
<yhzm1314> mplayer 最好不要用 GUI
<yhzm1314> 装个前端好了
<Evanescence> 恩
<linsux> gnome-mplayer
<Evanescence> yhzm1314: 我装了smplayer，按道理应该可以使用gmplayer，但是还是没有这个命令
<Evanescence> linsux: 我装了，打开后，找不到设置skin的地方
<yhzm1314> mplayer -gui
<Evanescence> yhzm1314: 我试试
<Evanescence> yhzm1314: 没有这个选项
<linsux> gnome-player比较好
<linsux> smplayer不好
<yhzm1314> 那可能是发行版 GUI没编译进去。
<Evanescence> yhzm1314: 怎么查看时候编译了GUI啊？
<caleb-> mplayer gui 好像没维护了吧？
<caleb-> 都靠 cli / frontend 了
<pointer> linsux, 为什嘛
<yhzm1314> 呵呵，没有就别用了，又不好用
<linsux> gnome-mplayer支持smb://, 界面好点，smplayer不行。
<Evanescence> 唉，刚找到一个很好看的皮肤，就这么浪费了
<Evanescence> 悲剧啊
<yhzm1314> ……
<eatapple> 有人有加勒比海盗的地址吗？
<tenzu> 还是SM的给力
<eatapple> 求高清地址？
<myke2> caleb-: smplayer这个frontend有什么不好
<caleb-> myke2: 我没说它不好啊
<linsux> smplayer界面不够好
<myke2> linsux: 一般推荐的都是smplayer
<myke2> caleb-: 哦, 看错行了
<eatapple> 为什么不用mplayer？
<myke2> mplayer参数很复杂啊
<eatapple> myke2: 你想改什么？
<myke2> eatapple: 我只会mplayer somefile
<myke2> eatapple: 我目前没有看movie的应用, 但是想到如果真的要用, 很多功能我都不会啊
<eatapple> myke2: 看来我搭错话
<MaskRay> yhzm1314: SL 是什么
<linsux> 我用的就是SL
<yhzm1314> Scientific Linux
<yhzm1314> RHEL 的再编译版本
<linsux> yhzm1314, 你也用SL？
<yhzm1314> 我在瞎玩，呵呵
<yhzm1314> 我用 slackware
<caleb-> 很多搞 cluster 的都用 Scientific Linux
<caleb-> 口碑好
<yhzm1314> 我是桌面用户
<caleb-> 桌面用户就不该用 rhel 及衍生版
<linsux> RHEL够稳定
<euroford> rhel也有workstation版本
<linsux> 用起来很舒服
<tenzu> 还以为SL是色狼
<user__> guess who i am?
<eatapple> user__: loser
<alpha080> save/load
<user__> guess
<user__> not fun
<archl> hi all
<^k^> archl, 好  ㍬ 
<tenzu> 罗姐。。。
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> a+b = 2
<eatapple> alvin_rxg: if a=1 and b=2
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍭ 
<fighterlyt> http://www.jlpzj.com/index.php
<fighterlyt> test
<fighterlyt> 帮个忙，看上边那个网站能注册吗？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi
<cuihao> XML解析错误：未组织好 位置：http://www.jlpzj.com/index.php?infloat=yes&handlekey=register&inajax=1&ajaxtarget=fwin_content_register 行：6，列：9：
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍭ 
<fighterlyt> 用什么浏览器
 * alvin_rxg action test
<cuihao> firefox4
<fighterlyt> ME too
<tenzu> 点了注册，弹不出来东西
<yhzm1314> 不会又是 IE only吧
<cuihao> Discuz没配置好吧
<myke2> IE首先不易用
<yhzm1314> 要不网站挂掉了，呵呵
<fighterlyt> 谁知道呢，sougou浏览器不能那个用
<caleb-> 程序员改烂了吧
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ohayo
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 问我一个问题。  ㍭ 
<cuihao> 这么晚了还ohayo
<cuihao> ^k^: salut
<cuihao> = = 机器人懂外语吗
<^k^> cuihao, 是否SALUT你好或再见的意思？  ㍭ 
<cuihao> ^k^: 是
<alstein> 有没有framebuffer下视频聊天的软件啊
<myke2> fb, 有必要吗?
<^k^> cuihao, 那是你最后的答案吗？  ㍭ 
<alstein> 有
<void1> irssi啊
<alstein> 机器跑不起X
<cuihao> ^k^: 嗯
<alstein> void1: how
<archl> xchat support for maemo is bad
<cuihao> 什么机器X都带不动
<Freebuilder> 伯克利DB什么时候被甲骨文收购了！
<alstein> cuihao: sony c1,X吃力地很~
<alstein> cuihao: transmeta的U,进dwm将近40秒
<alvin_rxg> 呃，颜色该是哪个呢……
<cuihao> test color
<alvin_rxg>   nickhost = "[%b$*%n]";
<alvin_rxg> irssi =>  nickhost = "[%b$*%n]"; # 这个是哪个颜色？
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我并不记得fb的效率比X高
<alvin_rxg> myke2: ?
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 发错人了
<alstein> myke2: 但是速度明摆着要快好多....
<myke2> alstein: 我不记得fb效率比X高, 你开了wm已经没有可比性了
<alstein> myke2: 不启动X是24s左右
<alstein> 勉强可以接受
<myke2> alstein: 我说图形渲染的效率
<myke2> alstein: 你不能比较启动时间吧
<alstein> 你说开视频吗
<alstein> 可以啊,差距不大
<alstein> 但是木有视频聊天软件....
<alstein> myke2: 我是实用主义
<myke2> alstein: 我记得以前gtk可以在fb
<caleb-> myke2: 没人维护了
<alstein> 喔?
<caleb-> gtk3 完全抛弃了 fb
<myke2> caleb-: y
<bluek> 恐龙越来越少了
<myke2> caleb-: 好像以前fx也可以跑在fb
<alstein> myke2: fx?
<myke2> alstein: firefox
<tony> 大家好。
<^k^> tony, 好  ㍭ 
<alstein> myke2: 喔,我刚玩这个,孤陋寡闻
<tony> 你们用gnome3吗？
<alstein> myke2: 话说终端下有没有可定制性强点的浏览器啊
<alstein> w3m都没什么好配置的
<myke2> alstein: 我用过几个, 都放弃的
<myke2> alstein: w3m还好些, 有的中文什么的都不支持
<tony> gnome3下面怎么程序不要都做一起呢？我按alt+tab都在一起了
<tony> 很不方便。
<MaskRay> soiamso: Fun with type functions 的 4.1 Typed sprintf 看不懂了
<jiero> 晕死，N900有 Xterminal 但是没有合适的 X IRC client
<alstein> myke2: 定制性好差,这个也不行那个也不行
<jiero> 也许要学 命令行的IRC了。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 忙碌中，待会看
<myke2> alstein: 你可以测试下, elinks, curl
<tony> curl就挺好的了。
<tony> 我一般测试都用这个
<alstein> tony: 我是要平时拿来用的啊
<myke2> alstein: 你启动X需要多久
<alstein> myke2: 将近10s
<myke2> alstein: 就是说你输入一个X, 然后过了10s才显示?
<alstein> myke2: 这个我倒没试过,我是启动的时候减下来的时间
<alstein> 我试试
<sephiroth> sephiroth: go
<alstein> myke2: 大约8s,我没精确写脚本记
<myke2> alstein: 你用time?
<alstein> 恩
<jiero> roylez: 手机上有Vulture's Eye
<myke2> alstein: 如何让X启动后自动结束time?
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez我装了，不会玩。
<myke2> alstein: 对了, 可以这样 echo 'exit' > ~/.xinitrc && time xinit
<alstein> myke2: 主要是开着x也没什么用,很浪费
<myke2> alstein: 你用emacs的?
<Lemontreee> alpha
<alstein> myke2: 不能视频聊天摄像头只能用来采视频了
<Lemontreee> 我都试过了，都不行啊
<alstein> myke2: vim
<Lemontreee> 我试dhcp，不能自动获取
<Lemontreee> 试了manul,手动写了4个号码
<Lemontreee> 然后sudo ifdonw -a
<Lemontreee> sudo ifdown -a
<myke2> alstein: 终端怎么布置的
<Lemontreee> sudo ifup -a 还是不能上网
<alstein> myke2: tmux
<alvin_rxg> o-O
<myke2> alstein: o
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 上次我看到了一个终端下的tiling, 我还没尝试
<alstein> myke2: 厌恶一切gui
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<tony> ....
<Lemontreee> 光纤上网怎么弄啊？
<Lemontreee> 大侠们，帮帮我啊
<myke2> alvin_rxg: vim不是gui?
<Lemontreee> 我楼上楼下跑了好几遍了，求解啊
<alvin_rxg> myke2: not me...
<myke2> alstein: vim不是gui?
<Lemontreee> 在家用的是adsl的，sudo pppoeconf就可以了
<alstein> vim!=gvim
<myke2> alstein: 也是用curse啊
<alstein> myke2: 恩
<Lemontreee> 现在用这个光突突的网线，怎么设置啊，谁帮帮我啊，windows直接自动获取ip地址就行了。ubuntu怎么做啊？
<myke2> alstein: 按照你的分法也属于gui啊
<ofan> 微软以安全为由拒绝支持WebGL
<myke2> Lemontreee: dhclient
<myke2> Lemontreee: man dhclient
<alstein> myke2: 我是实用主义,我不分
<myke2> alstein: 我去看下终端下的tiling
<caleb-> 微软这借口真烂
<caleb-> 大家都知道微软最不重视安全
<Lemontreee> myke2
<Lemontreee> 我试试
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ohayo
<alstein> myke2: tmux
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 你是一个完美主义者？  ㍭ 
<myke2> alstein: 我以前用screen
<Lemontreee> myke2 请问您一下，我直接用sudo dhclient 就行了吗？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hmm
<myke2> Lemontreee: 后面要加一个参数, 就是你的设备名称
<myke2> alvin_rxg: dwm比awesome难用么
<Lemontreee> sudo dhclient eth0?
<ofan> http://goo.gl/5fzLW
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 研究表明，99％的人拼写2米25的嗯。  ㍭ 
<alstein> myke2: 没用过,直接用的tmux,无障碍
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 看人的
<ofan> full memcache client in under 255 chars (uses dd, sed and nc) http://goo.gl/5fzLW
<Lemontreee> 那我上楼，把网线插进去，sudo dhclient eth0 然后就能上网了？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 2 meter 25...
<myke2> alstein: snapshot
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 差别大么
<Lemontreee> 要不要sudo ifdown -a sudo ifup -a?
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 正如伯特兰罗素说，它必须是年龄的人认识到，一个野鸡支撑和一两天的两个实例的数目“两个。”  ㍭ 
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 大，很多东西都得由你自己做的
<Lemontreee> 还有选dhcp这一项？
<myke2> Lemontreee: 只要把你的ifconfig eth0 up就ok了
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 如果你对编程比较狂热，那是很适合你的。
<myke2> alvin_rxg: ......
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我不懂编程
<myke2> alvin_rxg: awesome我没配置的
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 那你如何调节 dwm 呢……它全是 c 代码
<alvin_rxg> myke2: awesome 就写写 lua 么
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 问题我不去改的
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 不去改的话，功能就太简单了，没法做一些你想要的。
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 比如?
<alvin_rxg> myke2: dwm 我算是改得还不错的，但就是 tray 无法很完美的搞定。
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 比如窗口在列表中的移动
<Lemontreee> myke2 那我第一步选择dhcp, 第二步sudo dhclient eth0, 第三步sudo ifocnfig eth0 up就可以上网了吗？
<alstein> myke2: 哪个?
<myke2> Lemontreee: 先进行ifconfig eth0 up然后dhclient
<alstein> myke2: X or fb?
<myke2> alstein: 什么东西?
<Lemontreee> myke2谢谢您啊我先去试试看，回头来谢谢您
<alstein> myke2: x下我去dwm
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 什么意思? 两个窗口交换位置?
<alstein> myke2: x下我用dwm
<myke2> alstein: 因为我看到terminal下的一个dwm的fork
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 对
<alstein> myke2: 有双屏需求谨慎dwm
<alstein> myke2: dwm的双屏就是个渣
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我记得awesome默认有的, 我从没用过, 好像是mod4 + shift
<myke2> alstein: 没有那个需求
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 的确是的
<myke2> alstein: 而且我现在只是尝试下一个terminal下的fork
<alstein> 交换位置默认好像是mod+shiftmask+j
<NoIE> 我有个比Windows 7好整整14倍的操作系统。
<NoIE> 我叫它Windows 98。
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 不配置的确有些功能无法实现, 比如遍历button
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 嗯
<alstein> myke2: dwm的分屏我基本不用,有tmux
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 遍历窗体, 不过哪些我暂时mouse
<alvin_rxg> myke2: ...
<alstein> 开着都是独占模式
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是窗体元素, 包括 输入的那种框框
<alvin_rxg> 用 mouse 还不如不用 tiling wm..
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<alstein> myke2: 遍历来做what
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 比如开始在fx中preference, 你能用键盘?
<myke2> alstein: :preference之后弹出对话框, 你要配置
<myke2> alvin_rxg: :preference之后弹出的对话框要配置
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 你天天配置 preference ?
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我说如果配置的话
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 面对这种对话框, 能遍历?
<alvin_rxg> 那也是偶尔呀
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 不怕麻烦的话，可以一路 tab 过去
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我就是说对话框中的元素我无法遍历, 听说i3可以
<alstein> myke2: 改配置文件呗
<alstein> myke2: 整这个没用的干嘛
<myke2> alstein: fx的配置文件?
<alstein> myke2: 不能用键盘完成的操作都是没必要的操作
<myke2> MaskRay: dvtm用过么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<alstein> myke2: 我帮你试试
<alstein> myke2: dwm可以用tab
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/
<imtxc> 大家好。
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍮ 
<imtxc> ^k^, 我以为你不在呢
<^k^> imtxc, 我想不是。  ㍮ 
<alpha080_away> 小k,天天见
<alpha080_away> 菜鸟好
<Lemontreee> 大仙
<Lemontreee> myke2 大仙在上，受小弟一拜
<alpha080> 菜鸟2号来了
<myke2> Lemontreee: ......
<Lemontreee> myke2哥，谢谢您啊，alpha哥，也谢谢您热心帮忙
<alpha080> 不好意思啊，居然没奏效
<alpha080> 还有，辈分乱了
<alpha080> 偶是怪蜀黍
<myke2> alpha080: 要开始man了
<alpha080> 恩哼
<Lemontreee> 没事的，alpha同样要谢谢您热心帮助小弟的。
<alpha080> 乱伦啦！
<Lemontreee> 又乱了？
<alpha080> 伦理何在！纲常何在1
<myke2> alstein: 我不知我设置什么modkey了
<myke2> alpha080: vim占用了很多key
<myke2> alstein: vim占用太多key, 让我不知如何是好
<alpha080> 是啊
<alpha080> 那就占着好了。。。很方便的
<alstein> myke2: 我没super键,把alt_l映射成mod4用的
<alstein> myke2: 你也可以考虑掰一颗出来
<alpha080> 我直接把capslock跟esc交换了
<alstein> alpha080: +1
<alstein> alpha080: vim党握手
<alpha080> 太远各种不方便啊
<myke2> alstein: Ctrl + L 在vim有用么
<alpha080> alstein: vim党表示同伙众多
<void1> myke2: 当然有用
<myke2> void1: 什么用处
<void1> 刷新屏幕呀
<void1> 到处都一样
<MaskRay> 那就没用了
<myke2> 我绑定过去了
<alstein> myke2: 没用
<alpha080> 呼呼去
<void1> 有的时候有用的
<alpha080> 各位晚安
<alstein> al
<MaskRay> myke2: C-; C-' 也不错
<alstein> alpha080: 安
<Lemontreee> ubuntu 11.04 第一次装的时候，突然出现每次关机，关不了的bug, 必须次次强制电源关机，听机硬盘咣一声，后来只好重装了。刚才楼上楼上跑，不断关机，又连续出了三次，应该还是和网络有点关系，导致最后关不了，这个复杂了。晚安alpha
<myke2> alstein: 还不能绑定
<alstein> myke2: 冲突?
<alvin_rxg> :w
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 估计需要recompile
<myke2> alstein: 估计要recompile, 不清楚如何搞, -m ^l不行
<alstein> myke2: 当然要recompile
<myke2> alstein: 我刚才也许搞错了, 这回可以了
<myke2> alstein: dvtm不需要recompile
<myke2> alstein: 我可以alias
<alstein> myke2: 不知道,莫有玩过
<alstein> myke2: 我以为你在说dwm
<myke2> alstein: X下我用awesome
<myke2> alstein: 可以用super, console下我不知道super怎么表示
<alstein> myke2: 我看看,是个什么东西
<MaskRay> myke2: keycode = 125，用 showkey 看
<xxc> 问个问题,硬盘一开机吱吱响是怎么回事?
<xxc> 而且主板也不认
<Lemontreee> xD
<Lemontreee> 硬盘几年了？
<Lemontreee> 主板也不认？。。。
<xxc> 新买的
<Lemontreee> 你用的啥系统？
<xxc> window
<Lemontreee> 新买的，重来没响过啊
<Lemontreee> 哥
<Lemontreee> 你进错房间了
<Lemontreee> 这是ubuntu-cn
<myke2> MaskRay: 还没学习编译
<xxc> ....双系统
<xxc> 开机是针摩擦的声音
<Lemontreee> 哦，双系统不好，ubuntu开多了，再开xp，就会假死一样的
<myke2> MaskRay: 功能似乎没有screen丰富? 你看下
<xxc> 是不是硬盘坏了
<touparx> Lemontreee< 怎么可能
<Lemontreee> 建议你只装linux
<Lemontreee> 保证你不响
<xxc> ....不认硬盘
<xxc> 主板不认
<xxc> 没法引导
<xxc> 主板供电时硬盘就开始吱吱的响..
<Lemontreee> 哦，反正我以前遇到过的，装个双的，用起来不太爽，硬盘不能全盘寻址
<knownbad> 机箱里养了老鼠。
<xxc> 是硬盘磁头打在盘面上的声音
<knownbad> 死了。
<Lemontreee> windows认主板驱动的
<jiero> 什么？
<knownbad> 这跟ubuntu或window没关系。
<Lemontreee> 你的windows主板带的驱动有没有装啊？
<jiero> 机箱里养老鼠？辐射变异啊。
<xxc> ....我是裸机
<xxc> 换了硬盘
<knownbad> 硬盘磁头打在盘面是硬体的问题。
<knownbad> 还是？
<Lemontreee> windows主板自带的驱动要装一下才能认主板的
<knownbad> 不会吧？
<xxc> 不知道.如很检测?
<xxc> 怀疑是盘坏了,应为主板供电后的硬件检测没有显示有硬盘
<xxc> 10次有一次发现硬盘
<knownbad> 哪来windows的主板？
<myke2> 什么叫做主板驱动
<xxc> 是昂达945硬盘
<knownbad> 重新写下bios?
<xxc> 昂达945主板
<myke2> MaskRay: 要开始Debian ports了
<xxc> 西数sata 3 500G硬盘
<MaskRay> myke2: 不理解
<xxc> 主板支持sata2
<myke2> MaskRay: 学习debian的打包什么的
<knownbad> 更新下biso，然后看看sata线。
<myke2> 对了, linux下能清空cmos密码么
<xxc> 我换了几台电脑,都不认阿
<xxc> 有没有什么办法检测硬盘固件
<knownbad> 再看看硬盘启动时的声音，有没转动正常。  如没有可能电源器。
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 求助，选择“Reload Window Manager”，还是没有窗口没有边框、没有标题栏、没有最大化最小化和关闭按钮。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335504 坛友说了： 选择“Reload Window Manager”（重载窗口管理器），桌面会刷新一下，桌面的窗口就恢复正常了。 另外，建议在菜单中的“Compiz Options”里点击勾选上“I ...
<knownbad> 姨，西数是不是WD？
<xxc> 声音不正常..磁头打在盘面的身影
<xxc> 是
<knownbad> 磁头打在盘面是硬体问题。  是不是买到了次品？
<xxc> 如何检测是不是次品阿
<knownbad> 这是click of death问题。
<xxc> ..?????
<knownbad> 磁头打在盘面就是个症状。
<knownbad> 抱歉，我不知道中文怎么说。
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道怎么配置, 他这里代码是这样的
<myke2> MaskRay:
<xxc> 是不是可以退货了?
<myke2> MaskRay: #define MOD CTRL('g')
<knownbad> 可以
<knownbad> 店家要不知道它该是骗你的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 改成#define MOD 125?
<xxc> ....没事邮费他们出...应该不会骗...买过网卡.能有..骗了也没办法
<MaskRay> myke2: X server 是自己一套机制的……showkey 是虚拟控制台下用的
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个 keycode 应该不能用的
<MaskRay> myke2: dvtm 是 screen 类似品？
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下我刚才的url
<MaskRay> myke2: 你仅仅要窗口分割的话用 tmux
<alvin_rxg> ö_O
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看见这个功能不清楚有什么深入
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计也不怎么会用, 主要懒得在console里面搞
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: gn8
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 你穿什么？  ㍮ 
<MaskRay> myke2: 用了 dvtm 好像不能选字了
<myke2> MaskRay: 有专门的copy/paste, 还有mouse support, 我看介绍说
<MaskRay> myke2: 哦，按住 shift
<myke2> alvin_rxg: debian下要编译, apt-get source foo, 之后怎么做? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.zh-cn.html 没说清楚
<^k^> ⇪ title: APT HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation) - 源码包操作
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 不太会用那东西。不过就一个 dwm 的话，你可以建立个目录放 path 里边咯
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个没什么必要，直接用 tmux
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 主要想借这玩意学下debian的buildpackage
<myke2> MaskRay: screen呢?
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 问问 happyaron 他们吧
<caleb-> myke2: dpkg-buildpackage -b
<myke2> caleb-: 中间要做什么? 我直接这个执行之后无法编译
<MaskRay> myke2: screen 水平分割还要打补丁，你 debian 党当然不要紧
<user8888> hi,every
<caleb-> myke2: 报啥错？
<myke2> caleb-: make的错误
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, apt-get source也有warning
<caleb-> myke2: 要进到目录里再跑 dpkg-buildpackage -b
<richardma> 打包阿？
<imtxc> 大家用驴 是哪个软件呢
<myke2> caleb-: gpgv: 密钥块资源‘/home/foo/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg’：文件打开错误
<caleb-> myke2: apt-get build-dep foo ; apt-get source foo ; cd foo-*
<richardma> imtxc: amule
<caleb-> myke2: dpkg-buildpackage -b
<myke2> caleb-: build-dep已经做过了
<myke2> caleb-: 刚才那个错误怎么回事
<myke2> caleb-: 密钥提示
<user8888> 各位，求助，debian安装出现grub无法写入的错误，该怎么解决？
<caleb-> myke2: 应该不影响才对
<myke2> caleb-: 是否需要tar -xf foo.debian.tar.gz
<caleb-> myke2: 贴完整报错
<myke2> caleb-: 我用apt-get -b source没问题的
<caleb-> myke2: apt-get source 会自动解开并打补丁
<user8888> 重庆“云特区”横空出世
<user8888> ——惟一一块没有防火长城的地方
<user8888> http://www.cnii.com.cn/index/content/2011-06/17/content_886429.htm
<richardma> user8888: grub无法写入？你装到MBR还是哪里？
<user8888> 这个各位怎么看？
<myke2> caleb-: 现在目录里面有一个foo-.*的文件, 但是没有debian目录什么的, 是自动删除了还是什么?
<user8888> richardma: 装置mbr里面
<user8888> 用vbox虚拟机装的
<user8888> richardma: 用host机也装过，同样的错误
<richardma> user8888: 那应该没问题阿，我都虚拟机装了n次了
<user8888> richardma: 一起冲了没有出现错误过
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, 我参照HOWTO是-rfakeroot -uc是否需要?
<caleb-> myke2: 应该会出现 foo_*tar* ; *.dsc ; *diff* 或 *debian*
<richardma> user8888: 检查下镜像，是不是文件损坏了阿？
<user8888> richardma: 原来我也没有碰到过，最近下载的最新的testing版本就这样了
<Lemontreee> 先睡觉去了。。。88
<user8888> richardma: 检查过,sh1码是对的
<caleb-> myke2: 如果是 native 包就只有 foo_*tar* 和 *.dsc
<richardma> user8888: 我一直在用stable版本
<alvin_rxg> _123_
<myke2> caleb-: 我先dpkg-buildpackage看看
<alvin_rxg> *123*
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, -uc和-rfakeroot是否需要
<user8888> richardma: 还有啥办法没？
<richardma> user8888: 那也许是testing版本的bug？
<user8888> richardma: 这个bug有点大啊
<caleb-> myke2: 有安 fakeroot 的话会自动呼叫
<myke2> caleb-: -uc呢
<richardma> user8888: 跟你的硬盘过不去把
<caleb-> myke2: -b 就不会 sign 了
<user8888> richardma: 我在想，是否是一个常规的错误，而我重来没有注意到过，虽然我google，网络上也有人遇到这个问题，但是似乎给点答案不太对
<myke2> caleb-: 就是说HOWTO里面太老了?
<caleb-> myke2: 没啊，用途不同
<myke2> caleb-: deb文件生成好了
<user8888> richardma: 虚拟机按道理应该不会有问题才对
<user8888> richardma: 是全新安装
<myke2> caleb-: HOWTO上写 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<caleb-> myke2: 一般自己打包都是想改的嘛
<caleb-> myke2: 如果只是要 rebuild 就 apt-get -b source
<myke2> caleb-: 我改的
<myke2> caleb-: 成功了, 我再man下
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, Debian下CFLAGS这种变量在哪里的
<myke2> caleb-: 全局
<caleb-> myke2: 建议改 upstream makefile
<myke2> caleb-: 没有全局参数的?
<caleb-> myke2: 虽然 dpkg / apt 可加参数，可是不是所有包都支持
<richardma> user8888: 是呢，我从来没遇到过这问题
<myke2> caleb-: 他上面CFLAG += ...
<myke2> caleb-: 哦, 明白了
<caleb-> myke2: 有支持的就有，没支持的只能改 upstream
<caleb-> myke2: 所以 apt-build 作用很有限
<imtxc> richardma, 恩 用上了 谢谢呢。
<myke2> caleb-: 哦
 * caleb- 吃夜宵去
<myke2> caleb-: 那个-march什么的影响微乎其微吧
<user8888> richardma: 我原先也重来没有遇到过\fs21
<user8888> 试着重新安装试一试
<imtxc> 下verycd  资源  名字是乱码
<alvin_rxg> 我有个比Windows 7好整整14倍的操作系统。
<alvin_rxg> 　 我叫它Windows 98。
<myke2> alvin_rxg: ...
<user8888> 原来是unetbootin的问题
<knownbad> 鬼扯
<user8888> 这个unetbootin什么意思？
<myke2> user8888: debian的问题?
<richardma> user8888: unebootin？干什么用的？
<myke2> user8888: 什么testing
<knownbad> 这个蛮好用的软体。
<user8888> richardma: 哦，刚Google了
<user8888> unebootin好像是一种引导程序类似的
<myke2> user8888: 你们干什么?
<user8888> myke2: 因为debian分stable版本和testing版本，已经另外一个版本
<myke2> user8888: 我知道啊
<user8888> myke2: 我用的是testing版本，安装出错
<myke2> user8888: 安装用stable安装吧
<user8888> myke2: 安装到grub部分，出现错误了\fs21
<myke2> user8888: 正常, 是bug
<user8888> myke2: 但是，stable版本好像有点老
<user8888> myke2: 哦？是bug吗？
<myke2> user8888: stable是squeeze
<myke2> user8888: 不老的
<myke2> user8888: 而且可以装好之后加testing然后upgrade
<richardma> user8888: 对的，不老，已经是2.6.32的内核了
<myke2> user8888: 现在testing应该还刚刚开始吧
<myke2> user8888: wheezy进入testing没多久
<richardma> myke2: 现在的testing和stable应该差的不多
<user8888> myke2: 然后再upgrade，那不是多余了吗？
<myke2> user8888: 你装不上去有什么办法
<myke2> user8888: 而且我软件里面是stable, testing混杂的
<user8888> myke2: richardma现在的debian的stable刚先版本？
<user8888> myke2: richardma我记得好像squeeze好像挺长时间了
<user8888> myke2: richardma:实在不行，那只能下载个stable
<myke2> user8888: squeeze临近发布的时候安装程序还是有严重问题的呢, 就是grub无法装的
<user8888> myke2: 哦？这样吗？\fs21
<myke2> user8888: 代码冻结的时候
<myke2> user8888: 我那年子用过, 后来通过其他机器下载grub的deb才搞好的
<user8888> myke2: 哦，怪不得，看起来安装部分问题挺大的
<myke2> user8888: debootstrap一般不会出什么问题
<myke2> user8888: 就是从另外一个GNU/Linux构造Debian
<user8888> myke2: 那太麻烦了
<myke2> user8888: 还有那阶段 Install 是无法安装的, 只能Graphical Install
<myke2> user8888: 不麻烦的, 你参照手册
<user8888> myke2: 那我还是去下载个stable版本吧\fs21
<myke2> user8888: stable几乎没什么问题的
<heiher> yuezi
<richardma> user8888: 下载网络安装的版本就好，剩下的包会在安装配置好apt后自动下载。这个镜像小，下载快
<user8888> myke2: 恩，原先我也用stable的，就是感觉有点老，所以就用testing版本了，也安装过一次testing版本的，没有碰到问题，不想前几天下载了最新的testing版本，想弄个服务器测试一下，就出现了问题\fs21
<myke2> user8888: 服务器还是stable好
<user8888> richardma: 其实我比较奇怪一点是，网络安装当然下载的ISO比较小，但是安装的时间不是变长了吗？
<user8888> myke2: 是的，还是stable算了，原先我是用做桌面使用的
<myke2> user8888: netinst就一个core, 定制性更强
<myke2> user8888: 其他盘毕竟有种不用的
<user8888> myke2: 现在用服务器用途，还是stable，如果用做桌面的话，发现其中的许多软件挺旧的，特别是浏览器之类的网络软件\fs21
<user8888> myke2: 这类软件如果旧的话，还没法用最新的扩展什么的，也是比较麻烦的
<myke2> user8888: 可以个别软件临时用testing的
<user8888> myke2: 恩，定制性到的确是
<user8888> myke2: 个别软件临时用testing也大概知道一点点，只是感觉麻烦就没有去弄
<myke2> user8888: debian里面混合版本一般不会出现什么大问题
<myke2> user8888: ubuntu就说不定了
<user8888> myke2: 恩，还是用stable吧，有空时候再折腾\fs21
<ofan> http://check.whackandblite.com/index.php?action=search
<Evanescence> 有谁有申请免费ssh的网站么？
<win7> win8 is coming
<yunfan> cjb.net 那谁要免费ssh的
<myke2> 比win7好14倍的我还用过
<tenzu> 这个不能tunnel
<ofan> 相比win8,更期待下个ubuntu
<microcai> Evanescence:  有
<microcai> Evanescence:  fedorapeople.org
<myke2> ofan: 你是不是还ban我?
<Evanescence> microcai: thank you
<ofan> myke2: 没...  那是ignore 早取消了
<Evanescence> ofan: 你是管理员？
<tenzu> ofan: 拜见管理员
<ofan> Evanescence: 不是阿 大叔
<Evanescence> ofan: 那怎么ban啊？
<ofan> Evanescence: 没ban阿
<Evanescence> ofan: 是不是只有管理员才能ban啊？
<tenzu> ofan: 把神ban了吧
<myke2> 比win8好250倍的操作系统我也用过
<ofan> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> 擦，乘法算不过来了
<win7> myke2-> 那回事什么系统呢
<yuezi> 菜鸟含泪跪求ubuntu11.04下火狐AutoProxy 插件安装方法………………
<yuezi> 安装和设置………………
<yuezi> 求高手啊………………
<yuezi> 含泪跪求………………
<win7> yuezi-> 年轻人有想法
<richardma> yuezi: 没神马难度阿
<tenzu> 下载呗
<yuezi> 坐牢的滋味不好受哦
<imtxc> 电驴 对硬盘的伤害比BT 小吧。
<yuezi> 怎么可能啊，和10.04不一样了啊
<richardma> yuezi: 你需要自己有个代理服务器，才能用哈
<win7> imtxc-> 换硬盘很容易
<tenzu> 用firefox3.6, 步骤肯定是一样的
<imtxc> win7, ……
<yuezi> richardma: 关键是插件设置不一样了
<richardma> yuezi: 怎么不一样了，firefox 4.x我用着也一样阿
<pointer> win7?
<yuezi> richardma: 确定一样/？
<myke2> 11.04下是fx 5吧
<win7> pointer-> ？
<yuezi> 我都要哭死了………………
<pointer> 啊以前不是来过一个winxp~
<metbsd> autoproxy是干吗的？
<yuezi> 好不容易自由了一段时间，现在等于二进宫…………
<yangtongxue> 借问下装了基本系统上不了网，不知道还差什么软件没装？
<iIlL10oO> 这电视剧好看： 嗜血娇娃 http://url.cn/1X4lfU
<yangtongxue> debian6
<myke2> yangtongxue: 你如何上网? wireless / wired?
<richardma> yangtongxue: 你通过什么上网？
<yuezi> metbsd: 火狐的插件
<metbsd> 是干吗的？
<tenzu> 我还是觉得proxychains靠谱
<myke2> tenzu: +1
<win7>  autoproxy一直没法用
<yuezi> 11.04没有办法用
<win7> 那是一个鸡肋
<tenzu> myke2: chrome/chromium的peoxy switchy插件竟然依赖桌面环境，让我很懊恼
<yuezi> 10.04一直在用
<myke2> tenzu: +1
<myke2> tenzu: 只能kde/gnome
<yangtongxue> 接猫的路由
<tenzu> myke2: 是啊，这让我用openbox的时候情何以堪
<myke2> yangtongxue: 自己玩pppoe吧
<myke2> tenzu: KDE表示毫无压力
<myke2> tenzu: fx4表示毫无压力
<heiher> tenzu: 去我博客找解决办法吧。
<yangtongxue> myke2: 下了deb包。装不上。
<richardma> myke2: 应该不用pppoe吧，用路由直接就可以上了阿
<tenzu> myke2: 台式机上是gnome3，不过虚拟机里是openbox
<richardma> yangtongxue: 把你的/etc/network/interfaces贴出来看看
<tenzu> heiher: openbox里我换proxychains了
<myke2> heiher: 你是用环境变量解决?
<heiher> tenzu: 哦。
<heiher> myke2: 是的。
<myke2> heiher: 无法实现像proxy switchy那样智能切换什么功能的
<heiher> myke2: 直接使用 proxy switchy 的配置文件，修改规则不方便。
<heiher> myke2: 切换是不行了，智能选择代理还是可以的。
<metbsd> 哪个proxy最好用呢
<heiher> 最好还是智能网关啊
 * edison0354 来个人同情下俺吧
<myke2> heiher: 我觉得主要原因是chromium的代理太鸡肋
<tenzu> edison0354: 失恋了？
<yunfan> edison0354: 你肿么了？ 不小心割了？
<edison0354> tenzu: 。。。
<heiher> myke2: 是的，我也搞不明白为什么要将代理配置功能分离出来。。。
<edison0354> yunfan: 。。。
<syq> edison0354: 中么了
<myke2> heiher: 是因为chromium还不成熟的缘故
<tenzu> yunfan: cjb不能tunnel对吧？
<yunfan> tenzu: 不知道 貌似可以
 * edison0354 复习的苦B尼玛伤不起啊！
<tenzu> yunfan: 周一试试去
<pocoyo> edison0354: 4 6级？
<edison0354> syq: 你也换ID了。。。
<heiher> myke2: 或许吧。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 6级有人复习吗？不都是裸？
<syq> edison0354: 没有，这是一个备用id
<tenzu> edison0354: 擦，我复习了七遍啊
<syq> edison0354: 省得输密码
<alstein> 毕业以后是不是不能考了
<richardma> 怎么获得一个有密码的id？
<edison0354> tenzu: 。。。
<alstein> edison0354: 毕业以后是不是不能考了
<edison0354> tenzu: 你不是英语免修？
<edison0354> alstein: 不知
<tenzu> edison0354: 但是CET6当时没过啊，那个是硬性要求
<edison0354> tenzu: →_→
 * alvin_rxg abc
<tIn502> 有人骂
<tIn502> 吗
<tIn502> - -。
<tenzu> 没
<metbsd> 大家小心这里有个osx的
<tIn502> ？
<richardma> metbsd: 什么意思？
<blueghost> 柠檬没来过了???
<tIn502> - -
<heiher> metbsd: OSX 是什么？
<tIn502> mac os x
<heiher> metbsd: 苹果？
<tIn502> - -
<tenzu> metbsd: 被发现了。。。
<richardma> metbsd: 怎么发现的？
<tIn502> 我其实很想问一下，现在读RHCE有用骂
<tIn502> 吗
<metbsd> 原来不止一个
<tenzu> 谢特！我忘了我有cloak
<blueghost> tIn502:) 什么是 RHCE
<blueghost> tIn502:) 什么是 RHCE
<tIn502> redhat认证
<tIn502> ghost?
<blueghost> tIn502:) 好吧, 表示不理解.
<tIn502> --
<blueghost> tIn502:) 你有学什么不是为了有用, 而是自己真正是喜欢的
<tIn502> 很贵的好吧
<tIn502> blueghost: 你在这里干什么
<edison0354> metbsd: 噢耶
<blueghost> tIn502:) 真正喜欢的, 有底子, 不用钱都行. 真要认证的话, 去考不就行了吗. 自学不行的吗
<tIn502> thomas在不？
<blueghost> tIn502:) 真正喜欢的, 要不就自学, 要不就自己创造一个新的东西,让别人去学
<heiher> 这年头考什么认证嘛，只要你能解决问题就行啦。
<tIn502> heiher 问题面试的时候没有什么证，人家面试都懒得面吧
<blueghost> heiher:) 现在学什么都是要有效益.
<heiher> tIn502: 不会的，面试的时候一聊就了解了。
<tIn502> 人家都不会要让你面
<tIn502> heiher 人家电话都不给你，你怎么去喝别人聊
<heiher> 那就要看你的能力啦
<blueghost> heiher:) 很少有人安安分分去钻研自己爱好的东西. 而是看学什么会有什么用
<pocoyo> tenzu: 上个苹果的全屏观摩观摩
<tIn502> ？
<tIn502> 苹果也就只是一个苹果
<tIn502> 原因在于原想美好的thinkpad如今是想都不想去想的联想的
<blueghost> tIn502:) 有探索的人, 看到的就不只是个苹果而已
<blueghost> tIn502:) 我理解能力差, 不知道你说什么
<blueghost> 想都不想去想的联想
<blueghost> 四个想
<alstein> tIn502: mbp的多点触控太给力了
<myke2> alstein: 忘了问了, 你什么机子
<blueghost> 好有音乐感啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: http://img.ly/58VP
<myke2> alstein: 开X开10s
<alstein> alstein: sony c1
<tIn502> blueghost: 就是联想把thinkpad做成屎
<myke2> alstein: cpu, ram
<tIn502> alstein: 所以mpb卖得都比imac好很多
<alstein> myke2: cpu transmeta 5600
<myke2> alstein: 不认识
<alstein> myke2: ram大概64吧
<tenzu> X220并不比macbook pro 13"便宜，配置还低
<blueghost> tIn502:) 你觉得联想会把thinkpad做成什么啊, 屎 不算好的吗
<tIn502> alstein: mac让世界了解到如何避免盗版了
<myke2> alstein: 在那种机器上工作?
<myke2> tIn502: 如何避免?
<alstein> myke2: nop,工作机x31
<blueghost> tIn502:) 能用就不错了.
<tIn502> myke2: appstore
<blueghost> 好吧, 能开机算不错了
<tIn502> blueghost: - -
<alstein> myke2: mbp无法复制
<myke2> alstein: 可以分布计算吧?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 呵呵
<blueghost> myke2:) 什么分布计算
<alstein> myke2: 蛤?
<blueghost> myke2:) 蛤蟆?
<alstein> myke2: 什么分布计算
<tenzu> pocoyo: dock我放左边了，自动隐藏
<myke2> alstein: 你不是有多台
<blueghost> alstein:) 学我干嘛?
<alstein> blueghost: 蛤是语气词
<blueghost> myke2:) 什么分布计算
<alstein> myke2: 什么台
<richardma> blueghost: 你这个id是不是可以翻译成蓝精灵？
<blueghost> myke2:) 说啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 呵呵 不错 睡觉去
<blueghost> richardma:) 你管他叫什么
<myke2> blueghost: 不是经常有分布编译什么的
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦, 你的东西那么大吗
<myke2> blueghost: 你不看看他什么机子
<blueghost> myke2:) 能分布编译,也能买个新机器了吧
<myke2> blueghost: 为什么?
<blueghost> myke2:) 你是说凑几台老爷机来分布编译???
<myke2> blueghost: 他有31台
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦, 那我不知道情况, 我半路看你说的,不知道上下文.
<blueghost> tenzu:) 你得是osx??? 我的e17也放左边,自动隐藏
<tenzu> blueghost: 是osx
<alstein> 话说mbp的多点触控在linux能不能驱动
<blueghost> tenzu:) osx 是系统吧, 苹果的电脑叫什么, 麦金塔???
<blueghost> alstein:) 试下
<tenzu> blueghost: macbook pro
<microcai> tenzu:  os x 是版本。 machtash os x
<blueghost> alstein:) 想知道的,就努力实验
<microcai> tenzu:  os x 是版本。 macintash os x
<alstein> blueghost: 赞助一台mbp先
<alvin_rxg> 谁有好点的 irssi color theme ?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那台式的呢
<tenzu> microcai: mactonish?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 考试怎么样, 顺利吗
<tenzu> blueghost: imac吧，我搞不懂
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一般
<myke2> MacOS很贵吧
<metbsd> mackingtosh?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 好像曾经有个麦金塔的名字吧, 是不是现在不用了
<alvin_rxg> 先前的图谁的呢？好大的字啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦. 加油了.
<tenzu> blueghost: 似乎是跟老硬件有关，现在都intel的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 学成回国报效祖国. 中国的未来看你了
<myke2> Macintosh
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看毛，我又不学啥跟国家有关的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦, 对了 power pc 现在还有谁用. 貌似 ibm 参与研制的, 怎么没看过有什么介绍ibm用过
<tenzu> blueghost: 没用过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是加油啦, 为自己加油. 我口笨不知道怎么说
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<blueghost> :)
<tenzu> 呃，加油
<blueghost> tenzu:) 好像 power PC 是摩托罗拉IBM和苹果三家研发的吧. 很老的报道的
<tenzu> blueghost: 我对power pc一无所知
<metbsd> mbp的屏幕比台式机还好
<alvin_rxg> test
<alstein> metbsd: 有
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦, 好像旧的苹果电脑用的是power pc 的吧. 你不是果粉吗, 我是一知半解, 还以为你会知道
<blueghost> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍘ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你看国内时间???
<tenzu> blueghost: 我用apple的东西时间不长，也没那么狂热
<metbsd> 苹果什么都贵
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是
<alvin_rxg> http://98.136.170.121/5077/5835856257_57cb9ef159_b.jpg
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还以为你是想看国内时间呢, test倒是一个不错的办法, 只是没有分
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看不到
<alstein> metbsd: 看到苹果的屏幕我会流口水
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 被屏蔽了
<metbsd> 那就买个苹果台式机啊
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/ooxx/comment-page-15#comments
<alstein> metbsd: 还有那个触控板
<metbsd> 苹果就好了个屏
<blueghost> alstein:) 崇洋媚外. 你爱国的话,就应该看 神舟 的屏幕会流口水
<alstein> blueghost: 大哥你要不要这样的啊
<metbsd> 神船？哈哈哈
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这个是你女朋友???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你的目标??
<alstein> blueghost: 听说有妹子出没?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我重启下 evilvte..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 加油, 不论学业, 爱情
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 加油, 不论学业, 爱情
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<blueghost> alstein:) 什么妹子
<metbsd> 这个女的不错，300一次，可以口射
<blueghost> alstein:) 妹子是不是有什么特别含义的吗
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<metbsd> 我建议你们也去试试
<metbsd> 服务不错的
<blueghost> 对了, 问个问题. 耶稣出生前那些人怎么说日期的
<richardma> metbsd: 什么阿？我错过了什么？
<metbsd> http://jandan.net/ooxx/comment-page-15#comments
<richardma> blueghost: 公元前xxxxxxx
<alstein> blueghost: 民国xx年
<blueghost> 象中国那样 说什么历多少年???
<metbsd> http://jandan.net/ooxx/comment-page-15#comments
<blueghost> richardma:) 你逻辑有问题. 耶稣出生前的人就知道耶稣什么时候出生???
<metbsd> 300元一次，可以颜射
<alstein> blueghost: 认真你就输了
<alvin_rxg> evilvte 速度和 sakura 差不多……
<Inode_LF> 问下，layman的源码哪里有啊，官网哪个？
<alvin_rxg> 想看 皮卡秋 不打码的那图……
<alvin_rxg> http://bit.ly/jPbEvS  <== google image search 强大。不知道你们能看到不？
<alvin_rxg> 算了，还是打码的好看…… T_T
<blueghost> 我记起以前有个历史剧, 有个人说 "西晋...." 我就纳闷了, 当时就知道有个东晋, 就知道西晋会灭亡??
<metbsd> 你们有谁想叫鸡的：18664658162
<blueghost> richardma:) 现在是不是前共(假设现在是共朝)?
<metbsd> 这个服务不错的，长的比较白
<blueghost> richardma:) 什么时候是后共
<metbsd> 15016738047 这个也是，400一次
<blueghost> 谁懂得西方历史的, 公元前的人是怎么说日期的
<blueghost> 不可能说公元前吧
<Inode_LF> 公元前它们还没开化，没有日期概念吧
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 哦
<blueghost> 我还以为象中国那样 说什么历多少年
<Inode_LF> 那时是蛮人，
<Inode_LF> 你可以看看荷马史诗
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 好像公元前, 也不算了吧. 我去看看历史资料
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 希腊文明不也是公元前的吗
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 公元前希腊或罗马已不算未开化吧. 我不大懂这些,只是好奇
<blueghost> 凯撒是公元前还是公元后的
<alstein> blueghost: 罗马纪元
<imtxc> 明天考试啊 肿么就失眠呢。
<blueghost> alstein:) 哦, 谢谢,我也看到一个相关的 wiki
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%BE%85%E9%A6%AC%E6%9B%86
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍘ 
<pointer> 大家好
<pointer> 来晚了？。。
<pointer> 恩，碎叫去了
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍘ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问一个关于驱动的问题
<pointer> 明天上课……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<alvin_rxg> pointer: 小屁孩还不睡觉呢？真幸福
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在底层中, 是不是可以象一般文件那样 向一个声卡文件读写数据的
<Tommy__> hi,大家好
<Tommy__> 聊的这么火，
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: /dev 下面某个文件可以操作的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是要专门的 api
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是可以直接 write, read 的??
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是操作这个文件需要特定的api
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: /usr/include 下面某个库
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一般都是 #include 某个文件，然后再操作的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦,就是有专门的 api 对吧
<pointer> alvin_rxg,...
<pointer> 话说  gnome3支持全局菜单么……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯，你叉叉相关的文档吧
<alvin_rxg> pointer: no
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: man -k sound
<pointer> alvin_rxg, 那chromium里面实验室那个Gnome menu是神马……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了, 我只是想了解一下, 不打算深入.
<alvin_rxg> pointer: 不清楚
<blueghost> pointer:) 是 gnome2的吧
<pointer> blueghost, ..gnome2 支持？
<blueghost> pointer:) 全局菜单不就是 gnome2 来的吗,就是个 panel 插件
<pointer> blueghost, ..那个支持么……
<plane_> 00
<blueghost> pointer:) 支持啊
<blueghost> pointer:) 什么支持
<pointer> blueghost, 全局菜单
<pointer> blueghost, 用applet的么……
<blueghost> pointer:) 什么支持全局菜单啊
<blueghost> pointer:) gnome3?? gnome3 没有 panel 了吧
<pointer> Experimental GNOME menu bar support.
<pointer> Newer versions of Unity and GNOME (including the upcoming Ubuntu Natty Narwhal) show an OSX style menubar across the top of the screen.
<pointer> blueghost, 全局菜单啊=-=....
<alvin_rxg> source
<blueghost> pointer:) 不是跟你说了吗, 你说的全局菜单就是gnome2 的 panel 的一个 插件. gnome3 貌似没有panel了吧.你自己判断啊
<alvin_rxg> flash 都升级到 10.3.181.24 以上了吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) flash卡
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 虽然卡，但还是要用的…
<pointer> Version        : 10.3.181.26-1
<pointer> 恩……
<alvin_rxg> 最近 flash 一串的漏洞
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ <== irssi 的颜色，不知道谁有更好的方案
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/xXwLo  - -!
<summerman>  zenme  zhuangshang  GNOME3 pingmu laoshi shan a
<summerman> er qie  zhongwen hai bu neng yong
<alvin_rxg> pls english. >_<
<summerman>  :(
<alvin_rxg> or, www.inputking.net
<alvin_rxg> sorry, www.inputking.com
<summerman> 装上了gnome3之后屏幕老是闪，而且中文输入法还不能用。。。
<pointer> 拼音好可怕……
<alvin_rxg> 哎， gnome 3 本身就还不成熟。 输入法你得使用支持 gtk3 的
<summerman>  悲剧阿。。。
<alvin_rxg> summerman: 目前 ibus 支持 gtk3 的
<pointer> fcitx 也支持~
<summerman> 我用的就是ibus的阿。可是切换不来。。。
<summerman> 现在界面还是英文的。
<summerman>  :(
<alvin_rxg> 那应该是那啥没配置好。 summerman ==>> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ibus#Initial_Setup
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你懂c++ 吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 和 c 差不多的那些了解。其他的不清楚了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://code.bulix.org/qi8x9k-80081
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我俩地址是一个, fun2(fun1()) 相当于 fun1() 的返回值 用引用的方式传给fun2了. 非常奇怪的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 其他人编译是不一样, 我这里是一样. 你编译看看, 是同一地址还是不同
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 只要编译,运行就好, 我想看看你的是怎么样. 是不是只有我一个那么奇怪
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你干嘛写那么奇怪的代码啊……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: fun1 返回的是 temp 的值，不是它的地址
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但是在我这是引用的形式,俩地址一样的. 按道理是象你说的那样
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 俩地址不一样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我这俩地址一样
<blueghost> 问过的人都是不一样的, 我这却是一样的
<alvin_rxg> 传递的不是指针呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 按理说不是, 但我这奇怪的就是传引用
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 也就是指针
<blueghost> 0x7fffaec587e0
<blueghost> 0x7fffaec587e0
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/3e9lk0-80083
<blueghost> 我显式的是这个
<alvin_rxg> 64位？
<alvin_rxg> 0xbf95fcdc
<alvin_rxg> 0xbf95fcc4
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ......
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是的,应该与64位无关吧, 64位就是传引用?
<blueghost> http://code.bulix.org/3vvnlq-80084
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我显式的和你不一样
<alvin_rxg> 可能是 g++ 的 bug 也说不定
<blueghost> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈，一个群里的人有好几个被盗了qq密码
<alvin_rxg> ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 群都退了。好友被删除了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win用户
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。明天一天都要听课
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 急救课
<alvin_rxg> ... 哦耶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 9点到下午3点半
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我操
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的周六阿
<alvin_rxg> 上课的老师也在喊呢，我的周六哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他挣钱阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> once upon a time, 没有人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hotot还是不能用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你维护下，让它可用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不弄
<alvin_rxg> -。-
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<gebjgd> 刚看完一部电影
<gebjgd> 命运策划局
<gebjgd> 还不错
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 泡我你那里
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> ...
<gebjgd> 好名字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣fm还不错
<alvin_rxg> 60Kps
<alvin_rxg> kb/s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么东西?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 它的文件都是 60kbps 的 mp3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lastfm呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个我没用过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要不要用我的脚本来听 douban.fm ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在听酷狗
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android上有
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么说吧。android上几乎啥都有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有pptv和奇艺的客户端
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不怎么听豆瓣的。基本上都是lastfm + sogou
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过有kugoo就方便了。foobnix也不错
<Pwnna> o
<Pwnna> thx
<Pwnna> chinese input is kinda broken.
<Pwnna> fixing.
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> 陪我捏你爱Pwnna
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这就是市场歧视
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 厂商看到android有市场。所以就出软件
<alvin_rxg> 那是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 酷狗的音质是相当不错啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 那个浪费流浪
<alvin_rxg> 流量
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去。买个htc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在用wlan
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好无压力
<knownbad> multicast就不会。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 啥玩意?
<knownbad> 定量streaming
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/1NhnX
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那个浪费流浪
<alvin_rxg> ？
<knownbad> re: alvin_rxg: 那个浪费流浪
<knownbad> 打错了。
<knownbad> 公司在改朝换代。
<Pwnna> 我是改装Fedora
<gebjgd> 听了之后保存就是了
<Pwnna> 还是ubuntu
<Pwnna> ubuntu 11.04unity太差了。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, arch或者suse
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你选的这2个都不稳定
<Pwnna> fedora主要是有robotics suit
<Pwnna> suite
<Pwnna> 正在做这个
<Pwnna> 但是从来没用过yum
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 什么玩意?机器人的编程库?
<Pwnna> http://spins.fedoraproject.org/fel/
<gebjgd> Pwnna, fedora only?
<Pwnna> 据说在其他的操作系统下不稳定
<Pwnna> MCU 8051 IDE在ubuntu下简直没法用。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 道听途说
<Pwnna> 恩。
<Pwnna> 听我自己的经验的
<Pwnna> 在ubuntu下用MCU8051IDE过5分钟死机一次
<gebjgd> Pwnna, arch的包质量不错。fedora的一般。opensuse也还行
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 3u本来就不稳定
<Pwnna> Arch..
<Pwnna> 另外Gnome3
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我自己用的。我自己知道
<gebjgd> Pwnna, g3不稳定
<Pwnna> 还可以
<Pwnna> 至少在试验机器里还可以
<Pwnna> unity他妈的才不稳定
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 比起g2来说就是不稳定
<Pwnna> 最喜欢的还是Debian package manager
<Pwnna> G3下面的程序多
<Pwnna> G@2**
<Pwnna> GTK**
<Pwnna> GTK的程序多
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 比如?
<Pwnna> 在KDE下看起来挺。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 什么gtk3的程序多?
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 说错了。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我现在就没用到gtk3
<Pwnna> 我指的GTK+的程序多
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 跟g3没关系
<Pwnna> 我只得我不想用KDE
<Pwnna> 否则就用Kubuntu 去了
<gebjgd> Pwnna, kubuntu是渣
<Pwnna> unity是我所见到最垃圾的desktop enviroment.
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 没用过
<Pwnna> 所谓的牛头不对马嘴。
<Pwnna> 相信我。
<Pwnna> unity很垃圾。
<Pwnna> 其实g2也挺垃圾的
<alvin_rxg> 怎么个垃圾呢？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我用arch的
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 根本不用de的
<Pwnna> win下最好的功能是能够按win键，然后直接输入程序名字，搜索
<alvin_rxg> 搜索……
<aaronyy> kde好像也有吧
<gebjgd> Pwnna, alt + f2
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 麻烦。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win下那个搜索包括了文件搜索，不止命令
<Pwnna> 本来有一个在CTRL和ALT之间的键。
<aaronyy> win7最好用了
<Pwnna> win7..
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你自己定义啊
<Pwnna> 垃圾。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 还有文件搜索。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna,  find
<Pwnna> win7下用git, gcc, sdcc
<Pwnna> 麻烦。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 在windows/g3上只要按win键就行了。
<alvin_rxg> 说回来，一个依赖“搜索”的家伙，就知道他对他的机器多不熟悉啊
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 估计是偷来的
<Pwnna> 说回来，剩15秒钟时间
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我们都用公司的脚本
<Pwnna> 如果手能够不离开键盘时最好
<gebjgd> 刷刷的
<aaronyy> 是你的鼠标不好
<alvin_rxg> 手能够不离开键盘， tiling wm welcomes u
<gebjgd> win7确实垃圾
<Pwnna> 。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你适合用tiling
<alvin_rxg> win(7*14)
<Pwnna> 编程的话手离开键盘太花时间
<Pwnna> g3 is fine. thankyou
<aaronyy> g3在netbook上真的很慢
<gebjgd> Pwnna, g3还好? 除了好看没啥好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你的女人跟着你用 linux，她看到别人用 windows 的时候是啥感想？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没。她用回win7了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati显卡闪烁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没辙
<alvin_rxg> 现在没问题了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win上没事
<alvin_rxg> 那怀疑是驱动问题了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说我有什么办法?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾toshiba
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾ati
<alvin_rxg> 换个驱动，2010年 6月的驱动和 x
<Pwnna> g3 is fine.
<aaronyy> 是linux比较烂
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> google pinyin died.
<Pwnna> what the fuck.
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 我现在就还在跑去年6月的驱动和x..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我换了新的catalyst也不行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥显卡啊，能用 catalyst?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我觉得是ati fusion的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, amd fusion
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati的都能上
<alvin_rxg> 旧的被抛弃了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今年的硬件
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<aaronyy> ati的显卡真的很差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然能上了
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 还google pinyin呢?
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 学it的用win太丢份了
<gebjgd> 直接格了
<Pwnna> can't
<Pwnna> i'm not studying it
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Overcast 15℃ » Chance of Rain 20 - 12℃
<Pwnna> ATI PowerXpress + Xorg = Massive crashes
<Pwnna> shall i rephrased
<Pwnna> rephrase*
<Pwnna> ATI PowerXpress + Xorg + dual display = Massive crashes
<^k^>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-18
<zss> 谁知道如何将chrome和amule关联呢？
<fighterlyt> 学习LISP应该读什么书？
<DaBao> 大家早！
<jiero> 大宝早上好
<DaBao_01> 你早！
<DaBao_01> 出门，准备参加答辩。
<jiero> 实验了 JavaScript的MP3播放，CPU占用 60%
<jiero> https://github.com/nddrylliog/jsmad
<iSUSE> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<Kandu> jiero: 我的占 2%
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍡ 
<Kandu> jiero: 沒用 jsmad ，是 html5
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 启动出现问题：no init found,求助，请各位指点一下，谢谢啦。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335533 ubuntu 10.10 启动时出现的全部提示如下： No init found. Try passing init=boottarg BusyBox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list built-in commands (initramfs) 然后后面有一个光标在闪。 出现过好几次 ...
<jiero> Kandu: 你的好哦。
<ofan> 都去考四六级了?
<jiero> ofan: 你没去？
<ofan> jiero: 我不考
<jiero> ofan: 什么啊，今天星期六把
<ofan> 就今天考
<jiero> ofan: 我4级都过不了。
<jiero> ofan: 星期六那个么。。。上班族不来。
<ofan_> jiero: 诺基亚的一般都是低配
<jiero> ofan: ... N900 几乎所有硬件都比iPhone4低一个档次。
<ofan> n900貌似出的挺早
<jiero> ofan: 2009年11月
<ofan> jiero: ip4是去年才出
<ofan> jiero: 应该跟3gs比
<jiero> ofan: 秒杀3GS。。。
<ofan> jiero: 额.. 但是体验没有ios的好吧
<jiero> 不知道？反正比Android强很多
<ofan> n900用的meego?
<jiero> ofan: 可以用
<jiero> ofan: 可以装android 2.3，可以装debian
<ofan> jiero: .. 装个meego
<jiero> ofan: 很多人3系统启动，Maemo Meego Android
<ofan> jiero: ....
<jiero> ofan: 我没扩展卡，就不搞了
<jiero> ofan: N900支持最大48外部储存器，包括内部的32GB，MMC SD卡我没有哦。
<ofan> jiero: 装个ssd算了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我装了很多很多Debian上的软件，比如Xournal，比如Mypaint
<ofan> jiero: maemo?
<jiero> ofan: 恩，但是装了xchat太垃圾——不支持触摸屏幕阿。。。
<jiero> ofan: 大概我要用蓝牙鼠标才能好用。。。
<ofan> jiero: 额..
<jiero> ofan: 也装了Pidgin
<jiero> ofan: 还有synatpic必备的~ 以及 Firefox
<jiero> ofan: 还有Opera 11
<ofan> jiero: 屏幕太小看不清吧
<ofan> jiero: 这些貌似都不支持触摸
<jiero> ofan: firefox专门为Maemo作的。
<jiero> ofan: 还有Firefox 5 beta for maemo
<jiero> ofan: Opera也是。
<ofan> jiero: ..
<ofan> jiero: 有没有chrome
<jiero> ofan: 没有吧
<jiero> ofan: 有阿。。我没想到过
<jiero> ofan: 似乎google没宣传过
<ofan> ...
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ofan: 你掉了啊。 我发现并下载Opera和Firefox都是在源里的~Chrome不在软件源里，就没注意到
<ofan> jiero: chrome貌似就不支持手机
<jiero> ofan: 那么就Chromium
<ofan> jiero: 一样的
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 高手帮帮忙啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335538 我的ubuntu11.04从安装开始就有这么一道阴影，该怎么办啊？显卡是ATI 1250的。 可以进入gnome，但是无法进入unity。 我是菜鸟，希望高手帮帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Extra_hero — 2011-06-18 10:06
<jiero> ofan: 支持，找到了。
<ofan> jiero: 额..
<jiero> ofan: maemo 就像不更新基本组件的 Debian Testing，不断吸收软件阿。
<jiero> ofan: firefox的同步~~~
<jiero> ofan: 可以下载widelands和WarMux和Wesnoth，还有Teeworlds
<jiero> ofan: 这些都不是我想要的
<Kandu> 還有 awesome wm
<jiero> ofan: 默认有gnumeric
<ofan> jiero: 上个gnome
<Kandu> 不用說, maemo 是目前最好的手機 os 了
<jiero> ofan: 会卡死。。。
<metbsd> 不是安卓吗
<jiero> metbsd: 安卓直接被拔裤子，一个都比不上吧。。。
<jiero> WebOS，Maemo，Meego，iOS，BlackBerry——Android能比过谁？
<alpha080> 有。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 或许是meego
<alpha080> 塞班
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。塞班没宣称自己最好吧。`
<Kandu> jiero: 不知道，不過我見過的最炫的應用全是 maemo 上的
<alpha080> meego还是半死不活的
<jiero> al
<jiero> alpha080: 不是吧。。。maemo用户都期盼meego呢。我笔记本也用meego主题。
<alpha080> 软件支持太差，没几个真正的手机软件
<jiero> Kandu: 有什么绚丽的应用。。。说来让我好受些——买了个不好的N900呃。。。
<alpha080> 虽然我也期待。。
<jiero> alpha080: 因为是手机和tablet融合了，也就不太在意了~
<jiero> Kandu: 我看到了用中文描述的软件。。。我这可是没搞中文支持的。。。
<alpha080> 太倾向于电脑了。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 都在 youtube 上看到的。比如 bochs 跑 win32
<Kandu> jiero: 可移植性很好，直接把 fpc 裝到上面，隨時編程 :)
<Kandu> jiero: android 這麼久才除了個半死不活的，還收費
<jiero> Kandu: 我知道有Wine，可以运行源代码编译的windows程序。。。韩国人维护。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 哦，Android不是为了编程的系统呃。都不带 terminal
<ofan> Kandu: 什么应用?
<ofan> meego应该不错
<Kandu> ofan: 剛說的
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • firefox 5 正式版已在 ftp 发布，但还是有一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335539 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/night ... .0.tar.bz2 问题有： （1）部分插件不兼容。我有9个插件有4个不兼容。 （2）运行firefox5之后就无法退回firefox4.必须重启计算机才能重新使用firefox4，听起来很诡异，但好像就是这样的 ...
<Kandu> jiero: 這個不錯 http://maemo.org/packages/view/gemrb/
<jiero> Kandu: 我看到了主题医院和Jazz兔子和魔兽争霸2和星际争霸:)
<ofan> ...
<jiero> ofan: 哦。你想什么。我想要Spring RTS
<ofan> jiero: 看上去很强大..
<jiero> ofan: debian很强大哦。
<chan23> 你好 ，有人吗 ？
<ofan> 上不去google...
<alpha080_away> 在黑暗的深渊里游荡~
<chan23> ^_^，我想看电视CCTV 但是用FIREFOX 或是CHROME 我不能，不好意思，我的中文不好用
<alpha080_away> 那个国家的？？
<ofan> cctv非要用ie?
<alpha080_away> xbmc
<jiero> chan23: 中国的CCTV大概不行。。。
<chan23> 我在中国
<chan23> 但不是中国人
<jiero> chan23: 别的国家的CCTV可以
<ofan> jiero: ....
<jiero> chan23: 哦，我不知道。
<chan23> 怎么在WINDOWS 可以看
<alpha080> u can use xbmc or vlc to watch cctv
<alpha080> ie only
<chan23> when installed ie , i have too many bug
<chan23> but before i can,with media plugin , since i have re-installed , i cant
<jiero> chan23: but they want it.
<alpha080> first install xbmc,and go to http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-addons-chinese/downloads/list
<chan23> so i can i do please,
<chan23> ok
<ofan> 发现cntv也只支持ie
<metbsd> chan23, 你是老外啊
<jiero> metbsd: 你是老内阿:)
<alpha080> i think u can use the plugin of cctv in xbmc
<chan23> 外国人
<chan23> ok, i going to do it
<jiero> chan23: which do country you come from?
<jiero> wow: D
<chan23> i am cameroonian
<alpha080> chan23: and u can  get more support from http://bbs.htpc1.com/forum-225-1.html
<alpha080> football ...
<ofan> chan23: 不如直接去 youku.com 看
<ofan> chan23: cctv 广告太多
<chan23> abort xmbc ? youku.com 或者白底可以看，但fr.cntv.cn 或者别的不能
<chan23> alpha080 不知道怎么用http://bbs.htpc1.com/forum-225-1.html
<alpha080> cntv plugin is broken?
<alpha080> and u has been installed the xbmc-addons-chinese?
<chan23> not as yet
<chan23> is it tex live ?
<alpha080> texlive?!
<alpha080> of course not
<chan23> yes , xbmc
<freeayu> 有谁想找PHP工作的，可以找我
<chan23> oh , have not in my library
<alpha080> a mediacenter software
<alpha080> your distrubution?
<chan23> natty 11.04
<freeayu> Anyone who wants to look for a php job can contact me
<chan23> ubuntu
<alpha080> aptitude install xbmc,and  go to http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-addons-chinese/downloads/list for the xbmc-addons-chinese,download and isntall it
<chan23> ok,
<alpha080> or u register on the forum of xbmc and go to http://bbs.htpc1.com/thread-100936-1-1.html to download the addon if u can get to the code.google.com
<chan23> impossible to found the paquets
<chan23> hehe , dont you have the english version of this website
<alpha080> There isnot the addon in  the english version of this website
<alpha080> which paquets? xbmc or xbmc addon?
<chan23> 我很麻烦， 看不清楚， 我过来继续试试。感谢，i means xbmc
<chan23> not xbmc addon
<alpha080> need to register in the forum,and u can download the addon,I hate that
<aBiNg> 请教，debian 中安装了 ia32-libs，运行 32 位程序时，仍然提示说找不到文件。为什么呢？
<chan23> also me ,but have no choice , ok ,  i will do it soon , now is chifan shijian
<soiamso> alpha080: 一般恶意软件都这样吧
<alpha080> 什么？
<soiamso> alpha080: need to register in the forum,and u can download the addon
<alpha080> 这个倒不是，在code.google.com上有项目的
<alpha080> 在论坛上提供的原因你是知道的
<alpha080> 而且xbmc论坛是该论坛的子论坛而已，该addon是用python写的
<zmcbb30> http://www.56.com/u26/v_NTc4ODU3MTE.html#sm_st=1
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助 nvidia的驱动删除之后，无法进入系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335546 ubuntu 11.04新安装，想要安装官方显卡驱动，显卡是nvidia quadro FX 4600 按照论坛里面的方法，首先删除了现有驱动 Code: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-* 完了之后重启，重启到一个界面，上面ubuntu几个大字，下面5个红点点 还是 ...
<alpha080> http://good.gd/1302091.htm
<alpha080> chan23: if u trust me ,u  can get the addon from the uri upload
<chan23> i trust u , please a few minutes
<chan23> am coming
<alpha080> lunch
<user8888> hi
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍣ 
<kiss990a> user8888, hi
<user8888> 请教一下，debian安装时，其中的"文件服务器"主要是安装什么东西？
<user8888> 现在在安装debian，其中选择了：标准系统工具，图形桌面环境，笔记本电脑几个选项，另外几个不想要，就没有安装，只是对其中的"文件服务器"，不清楚是干什么用的，是samba吗？
<user8888> 喂～～～都缩(\fs20 说)到哪里去了～～～～～～～～～～～～\fs21
<aBiNg> user8888: ftp 么？不太清楚，取消了。进系统再按需安装
 * aBiNg 谁帮看下内核配置中的 ia32_emulation，默认是非开启，谢谢
<user8888> aBiNg: ftp应该不是，我猜是不是samba
<aBiNg> debian 在安装 cups 时将 samba 算作依赖的
<aBiNg> smbclient
<user8888> aBiNg: 算了，还是不要了
<aBiNg> 就是
<lainme> ghostscript如何能打印出中文的粗体？
<jiero> lainme: 不支持吧。
<lainme> jiero: 这么悲剧啊...
<tang> 大家好
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍤ 
<tang> 我的聊天室怎样设置才能进入这里？
<tang> 我每次来这里都费劲得很
<tang> 我的列表里只有UBUNTU SEVER
<tang> 没有人阿
<imtxc> 考试啊……
<imtxc> 发现电信手机太牛……
<lainme> 没粗体就没粗体吧……
<tang> imtxc,
<tang> 帮助一下
<tang> lainme, 你在吗
<imtxc> tang: 怎么了？
<tang> 2个问题
<tang> imtxc, 你来了阿
<tang> 1，怎么直接进入这个聊天室
<lainme> tang: 暂时还在
<imtxc> tang: 怎了么/
<tang> 我每次来室都进到那个英语的里面了
<imtxc> tang: 你用的什么客户端呢
<tang> 我不知道
<imtxc> …………
<tang> 里面有个UBUNTU SEVER
<imtxc> 不知道……
<tang> 好像
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 好吧，我吃饭去了
<tang> 网络列表
<imtxc> tang: xchat?
<tang> 是啊
<tang> XCHAT
<imtxc> tang:  稍等
<tang> 好的
<tang> 谢谢！
<tang> 走了？
<imtxc> tang: 在的
<imtxc> tang: 我看看
<tang> imtxc, 麻烦你了
<imtxc> tang:  http://imagebin.org/158851 你看这个设置。
<imtxc> 以后打开xchat 就自动登录到ubuntu-cn 了。
<tang> 谢谢你
<imtxc> tang: 不客气。
<tang> imtxc, 你吃饭没有？
<imtxc> tang: 刚刚吃……
<tang> imtxc, 我还有个问题
<imtxc> tang: 什么？
<tang> 我买了一个腾达W311M无线网卡，驱动装不了，也不知道怎么设置
<tang> 用自带驱动光盘也装不上
<imtxc> tang: 你台式机？
<tang> 恩
<imtxc> tang: 这个 我还真不好说 你用的ubuntu 是么
<tang> 我装的好像10.04
<tang> 是的
<imtxc> tang: 那我就不明白了 我也新手。
<tang> 哦，也谢谢你了！
<imtxc> 不客气呢。
<tang> chan23, 是管理员吗
<tang> 都吃饭去了吧
<chan23> 我在
<chan23> 吃饭去吧
<tang> 你还没有吃？
<kim_linux> 求教。。如何在pidin的消息窗口里显示图片？
<imtxc> 咦
<tang> imtxc, 咦啥？
<tang> 我把第一个问题解决了
<kim_linux> ？？？
<imtxc> tang: 恩 那就好
<kim_linux> tang: 求教怎么在消息窗口里直接显示图片啊？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/868283183/#next_photo
<tang> kim_linux, 对不起，我是新手！
<tang> 我们这聊天室恐怕不能显示图片哦
<kim_linux> tang: 用Linux有1年了。我愣是没有见过消息窗口里显示过图片！
<kim_linux> tang: 我在纠结。。为毛不能显示？
<tang> 呵呵
<lainme> kim_linux: irc本来就没这个
<tang> 你是说xchat里面？
<kim_linux> lainme: 不一定是irc。。msn里面也不得！
<kim_linux> tang: pidgin
<user8888> kim_linux: 似乎是不行的
<user8888> kim_linux: 我很久以前问过，pidgin不支持直接显示图片的
<myke2> 什么基于purple的支持直接显示图片
<tang> 求助：有没有人能帮助我解决无线网卡驱动的安装问题！
<user8888> kim_linux: 组里上次有人说可以开发，不知道有没有
<kim_linux> user8888:  我记得有一个插件是可以的。。叫啥emable_video
<lainme> myke2: libqq目前可以自己给自己发图，pidgin里。
<lainme> 所以我想，pidgin本身应该是支持的
<myke2> lainme: 什么意思
<lainme> myke2: pidgin里直接显示图片啊
<myke2> lainme: 如何做
<myke2> lainme: 我只能显示表情什么的
<myke2> lainme: 自己给自己发
<imtxc> U盘丢了 打算抢个……
<lainme> myke2: libqq目前可以自己给自己发
<kim_linux> lainme: 有一个插入那里，不是一直有一个图片嘛！我压根就没有见他没灰过！！！！！！1
<myke2> lainme: 怎么做
<myke2> lainme: 是0.71么
<lainme> myke2: 你装了后，找到自己，点发图。不是，最新svn版，新加的
<myke2> lainme: 哦
<myke2> lainme: 有deb源么
<lainme> myke2: https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/libqq
<myke2> lainme: 上次我好像是用svn搞的
<lainme> myke2: 不要试图给别人发，会崩溃。
<myke2> lainme: 这里保留了一个libqq-pidgin-read-only
<myke2> lainme: 我说debian
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 自己编译……
<myke2> lainme: 给下dsc什么的
<kim_linux> myke2: 还是不懂怎么弄。。Linux下很多我不理解的地方都理解了。这一点我想是我最最纠结的了
<lainme> kim_linux: 具体的协议插件不支持……msn和gtalk确实都灰着
<myke2> lainme: 你的ppa里面有源码包么
<lainme> myke2: 有的。.tar.gz拿个
<myke2> lainme: Debian的源码包里面么有什么
<lainme> myke2: 基本的都有，应该把changelog里的版本改下就可以吧
<myke2> lainme: 除了原来的代码.tar.gz, 还有.dsc, .orig.tar.gz是不是
<jiero> pidgin应该支持在聊天窗口弹出一个窗口显示图片吧？
<lainme> myke2: 哦，也有.dsc。不过没.orig.tar.gz，我没那么打包……
<jiero> Quassel 可以直接看网页。
<tang> 看来我这个问题太复杂了
<tang> 没有人能解决
<myke2> lainme: 看来比较复杂, 我以前只有apt-get source直接用别人的经历
<alpha080_away> dianle ?
<myke2> lainme: 接受图片, 图片在数据包里真实表现形式是什么? 图像地址还是二进制?
<lainme> myke2: 我不清楚……只是打包
<lainme> pidgin在以下协议可以插入图片：AIM、GG、ICQ、MXit、MySpace、Sametime、SILC……
<kim_linux> 呀。。。
<kim_linux> lainme: 真的可以嘛？我也想试一试了。
 * Kandu 對 xnix 的正則和嵌套的轉義很無奈, 剛為找出裝有的遊戲    find /usr/share/applications -type f -printf "if grep -i game %p > /dev/null ; then echo %p | sed 's/.*\\\/\\\([^/]\\\+\\\)\\\..*$/\\\1/g' ; fi \n" | sh
<kim_linux> ？？。。。
<gebjgd> 众淫好
<kim_linux> gebjgd: 。。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: hola amigo
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 艹。今天一天的急救课
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我的周六啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 急救?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 车本必须的
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> 买benz了?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 没车本。买个屁啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 然后买什么车?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 没想好呢。肯定是二手的了
<gebjgd> 日的酷狗找不到网了
<myke2> 刚刚更新系统, 打算尝试kexec来重启
<tang> 大家好
<tang> 我又来了
<amoskong> tang, ;)
<OT_iux> 前段时间火爆异常的俄罗斯随机视频聊天网站Chatroulette 的创始人正在寻求团队开发识别JJ 的软件，以用来屏蔽该网站日益增多的露体男用户。
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍥ 
<OT_iux> tang: 下午早
<tang> OT_iux, 想向你求助
<tang> 可以帮助下吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04的Dashboard快速搜索无法输入中文啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335559 就点击了左上角的那个ubuntu图标呀，出来的全屏的Dashboard快速搜索界面，搜索栏里无法输入中文呀，这不很cuo吗……输入法切换快捷键也没发用呀，一点就切换输入法的按钮就退出快速搜索界面了啊……这可怎么办呢？我在win7 ...
<gebjgd> OT_iux, 好事
<gebjgd> OT_iux, 以后就只剩下露体女了
<OT_iux> tang: Good pint
<OT_iux> tang: point*
<OT_iux> tang: 啥事……？
<tang> 我的无线网卡驱动安装不了
<myke2> 重启好了
<myke2> 经历了一下花屏
<tang> OT_iux, 是腾达W311R的无线网卡
<myke2> tang: USB网卡?
<tang> 是的
<gebjgd> tang, lsusb
<gebjgd> tang, 贴出来看看
<OT_iux> tang: 额，试试源里面有的一个Windows无线网卡驱动安装器？
<myke2> OT_iux: 那东西是万不得已不要尝试的
<myke2> tang: lsusb, 然后帖到pastebin
<myke2> tang: 这里写地址
<tang> myke2, 怎么做？
<OT_iux> tang: ··喔
<myke2> tang: ubuntu?
<OT_iux> tang: 你打开终端，输入 lsusb 看看
<tang> 好的
<tang> 打开了
<tang> 又？
<OT_iux> tang: 把输出结果贴到 paste.ubuntu.com.cn
<tang> 好
<OT_iux> tang: 然后把贴后得到的网页的网址放到这里，给 myke2 看看
 * OT_iux 其实什么都不懂……
 * OT_iux 蠕动……
<tang> 谢谢！
<myke2> OT_iux: 给大家看好吧
<alpha080_away> 囧。。。
<gebjgd> OT_iux, 妹子？
<tang> OT_iux, 我在那里发出去然后等人解决是吗？
<OT_iux> tang: 额，发完然后把网址贴在这个聊天室里面，大家一起研究研究，恩……
<alpha080> 你发到哪儿去了？网址呢？？
<OT_iux> gebjgd: = =。不是
<gebjgd> OT_iux, 去边上蠕动
 * OT_iux 滚来~~~~滚去~~~~~
<alpha080> ！rppk OT_iux
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86568
<OT_iux> alpha080: 机器人被封禁了……
<tang> 拜托各位！
<OT_iux> tang: 诶，看起来好像没认到USB网卡…… 那个 webcam 是USB摄像头吧
<moriramar> 有人在用 Flash 64 位插件嗎？
<tang> 是有个摄像头
<alpha080> 你没插入网卡，然后lsusb?
<alpha080> 有，我用过64位
<mengfei> 我就用的64位系统
<tang> 忘记叉了
<mengfei> 下flash测试64位的
<alpha080> 中星微的摄像头。。。
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86569
<tang> 这下插上了
<tang> 不好意思
<gebjgd> mengfei, 还测试。很久都没有测试版了
<alpha080> Ralink 公司的
<moriramar> 我這裏 Flash 64-bit 常常出錯字不知道大家有沒有這個情况。
<tang> 拜托各位！谢谢
<gebjgd> ralink
<moriramar> 具個例子，梶字會顯示不出來。其它的字我一時想不起來。bilibili.us 上看彈幕經常出這個。
<mengfei> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<tang> ralink?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe Flash Player "Square" | 64-bit support - Adobe Labs
<moriramar> mengfei: 我用 Gentoo 的 Portage 安裝的，從版本號上看好像就是這個。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 没有。显示的刚刚的
<alpha080> iwconfig看看说什么？
<moriramar> gebjgd: 呃……這是什么情况……
<mengfei> moriramar, 我64位ubuntu中就用的这个，用着不错
<moriramar> gebjgd: 我再找找看看有沒有其它的情况。
<moriramar> mengfei: 嗯，各方面都好，就是這個錯字。話說10.3好像沒看到64-bit的發佈。
<tang> OT_iux, 看见没有?
<tang> 走；？
<tang> 走了？
<tang> alpha080, 你在不？
<alpha080> sudo lsmod | grep rt
<tang> 能给看看不？
<alpha080> 网卡啥型号啊？
<tang> 腾达W311r
<alpha080> 要rtlink的型号
<alpha080> 这样吧，iwconfig
<tang> 什么意思？
<alpha080> 贴出来看看
<alpha080> 这是无线配置的命令
<tang> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tang> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<tang> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<tang> #
<tang> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tang> #
<tang> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 148f:3370 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<tang> #
<tang> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<^k^> tang:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<alpha080> 昏倒了
<tang> 把我T了？
<alpha080> 没有，禁烟了
<tang> 那我说话你看不见了？
<alpha080> 就像刚才那样贴就好了，是
<alpha080> 别刷屏啊
<tang> 好的
<tang> 我贴的你看见没有？
<tang> alpha080,
<tang> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 148f:3370 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<wujie> 嘎嘎
<wujie> 大家好啊
<tang> wujie, 你好
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍦ 
<tang> alpha080, 在吗？
<gebjgd> tang, 话说我的ralink以前就没有问题
<gebjgd> tang, 内核直接认
<tang> gebjgd, 到底怎样做啊
<alpha080> sudo lsmod | grep rt3370
<tang> 在命令行里直接输入？
<alpha080> yes....
<tang> 那是大写的i？
<Colin-shzsc> arch 的 gnome-shell 托盘里面的所有图标竟然全都变成了 screenlets 的图标……
<alpha080> 复制黏贴。。。以后再学
<alpha080> 还有uname -r
<alpha080> 看看内核
<tang> 无法复制
<tang> 没有这个选项
<myke2> tang: 你什么内核
<moriramar> alpha080: 你現在還在用 64bit 的 Flash 插件嗎？
<tang> myke2, 我不知道
<myke2> tang: uname -r
<Kandu> myke2: kexec 切換內核工作得如何？
<alpha080> 机子不在我身边。。。
<myke2> Kandu: 就是内核重启罢了, 没有经过BIOS自检
<Raymondsexy> 2.6.38-8-generic 这个是么
<myke2> tang: 什么操作系统
<tang> 2.6.32-32-generic
<tang> 是不是这个？
<myke2> tang: Ubuntu 10.04 / Debian Squeeze?
<myke2> tang: y
<alpha080> tang: lsmod | grep rt3370
<Raymondsexy> Ubuntu 11.04飘过
<alpha080> 复制下
<myke2> alpha080: 是rt2800吧
<alpha080> 刚才不是显示3370?
<tang> alpha080, 无法复制啊，我真的冤
<myke2> alpha080: 他的ID是148f:3370
<aBiNg> 这 adobe 的 64bit flash 插件好久不更新，直接崩溃啊..@@
<alpha080> 啊，见鬼
<tang> 真的
<alpha080> tang: lsmod | grep rt28
<moriramar> aBiNg: 我是不知道什么情况，怎么還有直接崩潰的？
<alpha080> 最稳妥了
<alpha080> 中间那个 | 是 回车键上面的那个
<aBiNg> moriramar: 打开，然后 firefox 就假死，等几秒，报告说 crash 了
<tang> 那一竖我怎么输入？
<alpha080> 找到了没。。。
<myke2> tang: 什么操作系统?
<alpha080> 我可不可以吐血三升
<moriramar> aBiNg: ……這個，有什么報告沒？
<aBiNg> 不知道 micromedia 的肿不肿 moriramar 没报告，不看
<tang>  Usage: lsmod
<alpha080> 这种不是重新下驱动就是模块没载入好
<tang> myke2, UBUNTU系统
<moriramar> aBiNg: ……
<myke2> tang: 10.04?
<tang> 应该是的
<tang> 估计你给的命令我没有正确输入
<alpha080> 。。。。
<moriramar> 我這的 Flash 64-bit 各種錯字，比如嫁會顯示成弃。
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 系统没有声音是什么问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335566 右上角小喇叭音量什么的都能调节，可为什么系统就是没有声音？ wubi安装，ubuntu11.04，装完系统后就没出过声、、、、 网上有朋友说新建用户可以搞定，试过还是没用额～～～～ 有朋友知道么？ 3KU～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingowen — ...
<aBiNg> moriramar: micromedia 的是通过 ia32 模拟的...
<myke2> tang: lsmod | grep rt2800
<myke2> tang: 复制过去就可以了
<aBiNg> moriramar: 那你肿么办的？
<tang> 在这里不能复制
<tang> 难道我的XCHAT出问题了？
<tang> 哦管理员把我禁止了
<tang> 估计是
<moriramar> aBiNg: 不知道。最近nspluginwrapper 1.4在Gentoo上好像還有幾個bug沒修正，nspluginwrapper 1.3又用不起來……悲劇的很。
<tang> 我先退出再进来可以不？
<aBiNg> 嗯？ micromedia 没有崩溃
<moriramar> 我開下代理。
<tang> 这时候看看
<myke2> tang: 我说把lsmod | grep rt2800的代码复制过去执行
<tang> 还是不能复制阿
<myke2> tang: 结果复制到paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<aBiNg> 哦，原来 nspluginwrapper 被 micromedia plugin 所依赖
<tang> myke2, 我就是无法复制阿
<myke2> tang: 鼠标拖一下, 然后到终端里面用鼠标中键点下就ok
<aBiNg> tang: 不会打字么？
<tang> 回打字
 * alpha080 各种无语
<aBiNg> 输入执行，日
<aBiNg> 看 mod 没用。应该是内核没有编译进去。直接 modprobe -l | grep 看 tang
<tang> aBiNg, 那一竖怎么输入进去？》
<aBiNg> shift + \
<tang> 明白了
<myke2> tang: sudo modprobe rt2800
 * alpha080 告诉新手怎么编译网卡驱动是个世界性难题
<myke2> tang: sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<alpha080> 你确信他网卡是rt2800?
<alpha080> 他好像没说啊
<alpha080> 我翻了半天页面了
<myke2> alpha080: 你看他的lsusb, 然后你google硬编码
<tang> myke2, 没有反应
<myke2> tang: lsmod | grep rt2800usb
<alpha080> tang: lsmod | grep rt28
<tang> rt2800usb              31531  0
<tang> rt2x00usb               9703  1 rt2800usb
<myke2> tang: ifconfig -a 粘贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tang> rt2x00lib              27509  2 rt2800usb,rt2x00usb
<tang> crc_ccitt               1339  1 rt2800usb
<myke2> tang: 那个lsmod知道了
<alpha080> 还真是，机子开始卡了，可恶的夏天
<tang> 看见显示没有？
<myke2> tang: 你帖ifconfig的结果的url
<imtxc> tang: 你是刚安装的系统？
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86570
<tang> 系统才安装
<tang> 原来双系统，XP老死机
<imtxc> 那你安装系统的时候 ，没有连你的无线网卡么。
<tang> 就重新安装的纯正UBUNTU
<tang> 没有
<myke2> alpha080: vendor: 148f ("Ralink Technology, Corp."), product: 3370
<tang> 难道我这时候要重装系统？
<myke2> tang: 你把ifconfig -a的粘贴下
<myke2> tang: 帖在paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<imtxc> 如果你在安装的时候，连接了你的网卡 那么 它会自动安装好驱动的。
<tang> 好马上
<alpha080> 不用啊= =
<Kandu> myke2: 你在用 32 位系統么？
<imtxc> 我的无线网卡 由于安装的时候没有打开开关 驱动没给我装上
<imtxc> 现在也不能用呢。
<aBiNg> imtxc: 不可能
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86571
<alpha080> 重装不是万能的，不重装是万万不能的
<imtxc> aBiNg: 就是这样的啊，第一次安装的时候，我的开关是打开的
<tang> alpha080, 你的话深奥，让我晕、
<tang> 不重装不行？
<alpha080> 应该可以的。。有时候重装解决不了任何问题， linux != windows
<tang> 天哪
<tang> 你的意思是？
<tang> 我这次重装系统后发现我的硬盘没有分区
<myke2> tang: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<tang> 什么世道啊
<tang> myke2, 啊好哦的
<aBiNg> tang: 不是有二个网卡么？还在想什么呢..
<tang> 我想用无线网卡
<DaBao> 重启更是如此，出现问题时就盲目重启，一般情况下只会让问题更糟
<tang> 这个局域网速度很快
<aBiNg> imtxc: 安装系统时 image 是确定的
<myke2> tang: 你的network manager不能开无线网络?
<DaBao> 手机轿
<Kandu> tang: sudo iwconfig 貼下看看
<tang> myke2, 什么意思哦
<tang> UP那个命令没有反应
<alpha080> 我想是内核太低所致
<DaBao> 手机输入慢的，一会儿换及电脑
<alpha080> lsmod | grep rt2
<myke2> tang: 就是平时用ubuntu的时候你右上角应该有一个网络连接的图标
<myke2> alpha080: 他ko已经加载了
<aBiNg> tang: 你啥问题啊，没注意。@@
<tang> 无线网卡驱动无法安装
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86572
<alpha080> 麻烦你再输入一次，好像2x系列网卡会加载俩次
<tang> alpha080, 输入什么？
<Kandu> 兩個都是 no wireless extensions 呃
<tang> 网络标志有哦阿
<alpha080> lsmod | grep rt2
<myke2> tang: 没有无线网络?
<tang> 网卡都插着呢
<tang> 现在家里有无线网络阿
<aBiNg> 拔了再插，看 dmesg | tail tang
<tang> 另一台电脑就在上
<aBiNg> 哦，是 usb 不？ LOL
<tang> 拔无线网卡？
<tang> 是USB
<aBiNg> 那就这样做，看内核信息，没反应说明你的内核需要重新编译，亲！！
<myke2> 动辄叫别人编译内核.
<tang> 编译内核？我只有重装系统
<tang> 拔了又插上？
<alpha080> 还不如上面那个= =
<myke2> alpha080: 没遇到过, 内核驱动已经加载了但是不能用的.
<tang> alpha080, 怎么办？
<tang> 重启一下看可以不
<tang> 如何？
<myke2> 重启没用的
<alpha080> 不是很清楚啊，也没遇见过这么奇怪的情况，我google出来的信息是这网卡本身驱动有点问题啊
<tang> 是不是要我把有线网络断了才可以
<alpha080> 不用= =
<tang> 驱动就是装不上
<myke2> alpha080: 是EXPERIMENTAL
<tang> 我用光盘装驱动好像不可以
<alpha080> 有驱动了
<myke2> alpha080: 他已经加载了, 是内核驱动
<myke2> alpha080: 从2.6.31就进去了
<alpha080> 我知道，但是32内核以后似乎进步很大
<alpha080> 要不屏蔽一下？
<myke2> 看下内核的changelog
<alpha080> tang: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<alpha080> 加入     blacklist rt2800usb
<myke2> alpha080: 你干什么啊
<alpha080> 还有把步骤记下来。。。
<tang> 怎么做？
<myke2> tang: sudo rmmod rt2800usb
 * alpha080 死马当活马医治。。。
<myke2> tang: 然后 sudo ifconfig -a 粘贴到paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tang> 好的
<alpha080> 选一个就好了
<myke2> tang: 不要加blacklist
<tang> 第一条命令没有反应
<alpha080> rmmod那个？
<tang> 恩
<myke2> tang: 然后把 lsmod | grep rt28 和 sudo ifconfig -a 同时粘贴到paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86573有几条命令没有反应
<alstein> 想转到networkmanager,nm有没有curse的interface
<myke2> alstein: 没有, 只有nmcli
<myke2> alpha080: 奇怪, rmmod了rt2800usb竟然没有设备改变?
<alpha080> 不知道哎= =为啥网卡还能驱动。。。
<alstein> myke2: thx
<tang> 是不是有线网卡在驱动哦
<myke2> alstein: 可能是bug
<alpha080> 跟那个没关系。。。
<aBiNg> tang: 你不用确认下内核支持情况么？亲
<myke2> aBiNg: 支持, http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/RT2800USB.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Kernel Driver Database: CONFIG_RT2800USB: Ralink rt2800 (USB) support (EXPERIMENTAL)
<tang> aBiNg, 怎么确认？
<myke2> alpha080: 可能更新内核是一种办法
<alpha080> 这个应该可以。。。
<tang> 那我去更新？
<myke2> alpha080: 内核里面changelog蛮多的, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.39.y.git;a=history;f=drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00;hb=HEAD
<aBiNg> myke2: 就不能看下实际 dmesg 么？
<myke2> 用 happyaron 的 ppa
<tang> 这好像是最新哦
<myke2> tang: dmesg | tail paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<myke2> alpha080: 上次老外讲过一个dddd什么的调试模式
<tang> myke2, 怎么做？
<myke2> tang: dmesg | tail 复制到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tang> 好
<alpha080> myke2: 那个我不懂
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86574
<myke2> aBiNg: 你去帮别人吧, 我菜鸟, 不懂
<aBiNg> tang: 拔了再插卡。看输出。
<tang> aBiNg, 无线网卡？
<tang> 拔了又插上了
<tang> aBiNg, 然后呢
<aBiNg> 看 dmesg | tail 输出
<tang> 好
<alpha080> 我看还是用myke2的建议，一了百了。。。升级内核是最佳选择
<myke2> alpha080: 也许Ubuntu 10.04是不支持的
<myke2> alpha080: Debian Squeeze 是不支持的
<myke2> alpha080: http://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<^k^> ⇪ title: rt2800usb - Debian Wiki
<alpha080> 他到底是debian还是ubuntu???
<myke2> alpha080: 他的支持从Wheezy开始的
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86575
<tang> UBUNTU
<alpha080> 10.04?
<myke2> alpha080: 他是ubuntu 10.04, 相应的支持在squeeze前吧
<alpha080> 这不是意味着要做最糟糕的选择？
<aBiNg> myke2: 内核不支持，亲。你是对的。:P
<myke2> aBiNg: 内核支持的, 恐怕是firmware什么其他的
<myke2> aBiNg: 或者那个版本的内核支持有bug什么的
<aBiNg> myke2: 那还得编译内核吧。XD
<myke2> alpha080: 那个rt2870sta里面没有他那个id的
<myke2> aBiNg: 不需要编译啊, 有现成的
<myke2> aBiNg: 我还没成功编译过内核
<tang> 升级内核？
<alpha080> 呃，能升就不错了，编译是个不可能的任务...
<aBiNg> tang: 意思是说你要去试试运气啊，亲。或升级或自己动手。
<tang> 怎么升？
<tang> 升不了我重装系统可以不？
<myke2> alpha080: 我一般给出的建议是升级系统
<tang> 插上那个网卡装系统
<tang> 升级系统？
<tang> 就是更新那个？
<tang> aBiNg,
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • [求助] vnc连接到ubuntu ,还是现实字符界面.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335570 配置如图... ubuntu.JPG 版本如图.. test.jpg -------------- 是在 amazone web service 上装的镜像. 会不会没有装gnome 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzbczq — 2011-06-18 15:10
<aBiNg> tang: 你是个啥稀罕网卡，我还不知道呢。@@
<tang> 腾达W311R
<alpha080> 升级不如备份好重装，当然是11.04
<tang> W311M
<alpha080> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/577233/+activity
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 577233 in Ubuntu "Ralink 2870 STA wireless driver - not enabled by default (dup-of: 460323)" [Undecided,New]
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 460323 in linux (Ubuntu) "[need 2.6.34] Karmic RC tries to load rt2870sta AND rt2800usb. Results in no WiFi" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tang> 我没有11.04的系统
<alpha080> 到处都是类似报告= =
<tang> 难道又要刻盘？
<alpha080> 这，有u盘没有。。。
<tang> 有U判
<tang> 盘
<alpha080> 多大的？
<tang> 10G
<tang> 8G
<alpha080> 啊？？
<alpha080> 哦，够用了
<tang> 移动硬盘也有320G 的
<alpha080> 用u盘安装好了
<myke2> natty不太稳定吧
<tang> 操作方法？
<tang> alpha080,
<alpha080> 那个软件叫啥来着？unetbootin?
<alpha080> 没用ubuntu，忘了
<tang> 重装比升级好些？
<alpha080> myke2: natty出了这么久还不稳定 啊？？
<tang> alpha080, 你用的什么系统
<alpha080> openSUSE
<tang> 有中文界面没有？
<tang> 我纯属学习
<alpha080> 你就老老实实先玩好一个系统再说吧= =！
<tang> 用这系统也这样
<tang> 呵呵
<alpha080> 当然有。。。
<tang> 哦
<tang> 估计其他系统现在在这电脑上也装不上了
<tang> 装了这个装XP都不行
<tang> 把硬盘格式搞成不认识的了
<alpha080> 呃，次序不对，当然不行...
<myke2> 我目前用debian
<tang> debian有中文？
<kiss990a> arch目前在distrowatch.com 排名 第6
<tang> alpha080, 怎么做？
<aBiNg> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=395739
<alpha080> 这，debian多稳定啊，怎么能拿natty出来对比啊。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - TENDA W311R - Bad flash recover and Install dd-wrt firmware!
<tang> 我在等你安排呢
<myke2> debian testing
<alpha080> aptitude install unetbootin
<myke2> debian有中文, 不过安装的时候要参照手册, 自己乱玩不好
<tang> alpha080, 输入命令？
<tang> na bu wan debian
<tang> 那不玩debian
<alpha080> 然后下载你要装的系统iso,打开unetbootin，刻录时选择对u盘就可以了
<tang> 还是用这系统
<alpha080> 不过ubutnu的iso可以，其他的未必
<myke2> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/index.html.zh_CN
<aBiNg> tang: 忙升级去了？dd-wrt 固件不要试试？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian GNU/Linux 安装手册
<alpha080> aBiNg: 您就别折腾他了
<tang> aBiNg, 具体怎做？
<alpha080> 还ddwrt= =!
<tang> 我想试试
<tang> alpha080, 你说的重装系统就在这个系统的基础上下载镜像刻到U盘里？
<aBiNg> alpha080: 新内核新系统一定能驱动么？
<tang> 再用U盘启动？
<myke2> alpha080: 第三方固件?
 * alpha080 只是abing剑光一闪，alpha080 目光呆滞，‘砰’的一声倒在地上，不省人事
<tang> 呵呵
<alpha080> tang: 是啊，就这样
<tang> 下载地址
<alpha080> myke2: 没有，制作usb系统盘...
<myke2> al
<myke2> alpha080: 我说dd-wrt
<alpha080> aBiNg: 按照kernel的注释，应该没问题的
<tang> 到底怎样做？我糊涂了
<aBiNg> alpha080: 好，你继续吧。我闪了。XD
<alpha080> myke2: 算吧，跟openwrt这些性质一样的
<alpha080> 呃，我要去下棋= =
<alpha080> 卫生棋
<tang> 那命令无法阿执行
<alpha080> tang: 下载地址见ubuntu官网
<tang> 说我不是root用户
<alpha080> 那就sudo aptitude install unetbootin
 * alpha080 表示泪奔
<tang> 好
<myke2> 看来ubuntu的确挺折腾
<alpha080> 没有吧，其实是= =
<alpha080> linux不可怕，可怕的是像你我一样的菜鸟
<tang> 这下可以了
<tang> 你这条命令是对的
<tang> 要删除的东西好像比较多哦
<tang> 完成了
<tang> alpha080, 接着做什么？
<myke2> 要删除的东西都是你不用的东西, aptitude自动删除没有依赖的并且非主动安装的
 * alpha080 alpha080倒在地上奄奄一息，眼见不活了，突然又一跃而起，大叫一声：‘天命难违啊！’然后才倒在地上，宣告断气。
<alpha080> 下系统iso...
<myke2> alpha080: 为什么不能update-manager -d
<tang> 到官网？
<alpha080> 你说直接升级= =
<alpha080> 也行啊
<tang> 直接升级？
<alpha080> 可是ubuntu升级经常失败，不晓得现在怎样
<tang> 用这个命令？
<alpha080> 那就升级吧。。。
<alpha080> 加个sudo...
<myke2> alpha080: Debian 从 stable 到 testing, 只要把源换掉就ok, 几乎没问题的.
<alpha080> 哎，ubuntu几次升级失败。。。
<alpha080> 变动太多了
<tang> 好像找不到命令
<wujie> 驱动问题
<wujie> 是不是进不去桌面？
<tang> update manager -d
<richardma> Debian testing 的源哪里比较好
<tang> wujie, 不是
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 网易
<myke2> 官方源
<myke2> ustc
<myke2> ftp.cn.debian.org好像是
<wujie> 网易的很快
<myke2> 163有时抽风的
<myke2> 上次debian的mirror不见了
<wujie> 是额，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，我现在在fedora下编译内核
<tang> 升级是10.10的？
<myke2> y
<alpha080> 是的，升11.04太艰险了
<richardma> my
<Gun^Rose> 网络打印机能不能用网线接到无线路由器上，成为无线打印机呢？
<richardma> myke2: 就是的，现在我换sohu了
<Gun^Rose> 谁知道？我想在办公室实现无线打印。。。。
<myke2> richardma: ftp.cn.debian.org 中科大的
<richardma> Gun^Rose: 用网线接到无线路由上？
<alpha080> 下棋去了= =
<alpha080> 头昏脑胀的
<tang> alpha080, 谢谢你！
<Gun^Rose> richardma:是啊，就是让无线路由器给他一个ip地址啊
<tang> 我开始升级了
<tang> myke2, 也谢谢你！
<myke2> tang: 如果不行还要进一步升级到natty
<tang> natty?
<tang> 是个啥东西？
<myke2> ubuntu 11.04
<tang> 那就继续升级
<myke2> 总之ubuntu比较折腾
<tang> 你给推荐个不折腾的
<tang> myke2,
<eatapple> 10.04 LTS
<tang> 我就换了
<myke2> debian
<myke2> www.debian.org
<myke2> 资料相当丰富
<tang> 哦
<tang> 谢谢
<tang> 我去看看
<tang> 不知道安装容易不
<metbsd> unity和gnome3哪个更好
<tang> 升级有1147个文件？
<eatapple> 据说gnome3不好
<myke2> 有很多方法, 其实不难, 特别是如果参照手册
<tang> 太多了吧
<wujie> 说明书？？
<tang> 无线网卡用不起，这个有线的速度太慢
<myke2> 嫌麻烦换Debian
<wujie> gnome3的N卡驱动版本号是	
<wujie> 275.09.07 Certified
<myke2> http://www.debian.org/distrib/ 是下载地址
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Getting Debian
<tang> 好
<myke2> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual 是安装说明
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian squeeze -- Installation Guide
<tang> 可以用U盘安装，吗
<wujie> F15吧
<myke2> 可以, 参照手册
<tang> 那我还要打印一份安装说明哦
<myke2> 是i386还是64-bit
<wujie> 386好
<tang> 我电脑不知道
<tang> 怎样测试？
<myke2> tang: arch
<myke2> tang: 命令叫做arch
<myke2> tang: 看输出
<tang> myke2, 命令？
<wujie> Fedora15额
<tang> i686
<myke2> tang: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian GNU/Linux 安装手册
<tang> 不是你说的
<tang> 不是386
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • audacious根本木有语言编码选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335572 如图……别让我自定义%f，我不要显示文件名，就是要显示音轨里的title。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fallleaf — 2011-06-18 15:55
<myke2> i386
<myke2> U盘引导有3种方式
<myke2> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4.3. 为从 U 盘引导准备文件
<myke2> 4.3.1, 4.3.2, 4.3.3是3种不同的方式
<myke2> 4.3.1, 4.3.2 会使用整个U盘, 如果你不想使用整个U盘, 可以用4.3.3
<tang> 我的是386？
<tang> 怎么显示686？
<tang> myke2, 谢谢你
<myke2> tang: 安装的时候最好联网安装, 有线连起来
<myke2> tang: 安装盘地址 ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso
<tang> 我可以这时候在ubuntu上安装？
<tang> 你给的安装盘地址打不开
<myke2> http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso
<richardma> 科大的debian源好慢阿
<myke2> richardma: 你如果有synaptic的话可以自动选择最快源的
<richardma> myke2: 对哈，忘了这个工具了
<yhzm1314> 网易的虽然偶尔抽风，但还是蛮好用的。
<Colin-shzsc> 我 archlinux 用北交大的源速度不错的，ubuntu 的源应该也不会有啥问题
<richardma> yhzm1314: sohu的也不错，速度很快
<Colin-shzsc> 搜狐源有时候会和网易源一个德行
<Colin-shzsc> 网易源给过的感觉是传输虽快，但响应有时甚至比 ppa 还慢
<dream1986> 就是，我arch用的163的源，安装软件时，下载速度不错，就是每一个软件包开始下载之前要好长一段时间，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 急救课。女讲师不错
<myke2> richardma: 他可以自动测速
<richardma> myke2: 我在用netselect-apt
<wujie> 大家好啊
<eatapple> wujie: 好
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍨ 
<richardma> wujie: 好阿
<eatapple>  ㍨   这个是什么？
<richardma> eatapple: 时间吧
<eatapple> richardma: 好像不是个汉字啊？
<wujie> 什么
<richardma> eatapple: 不是汉字阿，16点么
<changkinkuo> 本来就不出
<eatapple> richardma: 不会吧？好抽象啊
<alvin_rxg> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆  来来来，上麻将
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆 来来来，上麻将 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<changkinkuo> 麻将,什么意思啊?
<alvin_rxg> changkinkuo: 纯洁的小屁孩啊
<changkinkuo> 知之为知之不知为不知也
<alvin_rxg> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%BA%BB%E5%B0%86
<changkinkuo> 我是不懂你在这里说上麻将是什么意思
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<yhzm1314> 字体没有就会显示麻将
<yhzm1314> 呵呵
<changkinkuo> ㍨ 这是一个麻将牌?
<changkinkuo> 我想我明白了
<changkinkuo> 乱码的意思啊!/\(^o^)/~
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • gmbox的故障 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335573 双击歌曲列表中的歌曲进行播放时，报如下异常 Code: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/home/bruce/gmbox/pages.py", line 207, in on_button_press_event     self.gmbox.play_songs([value])   File "/home/bruce/桌面/到 gmbox.py 的链接", line 436, in play_songs     self.add_to_playlist(songs, False) ...
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/18/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 . 16:41:11
<tang> myke2, 安装手册没有中文的啊
<caleb-> 啥安装手册？
<tang> Debiande
<tang> 的安装手册
<yhzm1314> debian 安装手册有中文的
<caleb-> tang: 全中文介面，照着安就好了
<caleb-> tang: 不用手册
<yhzm1314> 而且你安装时，语言选中文 ，就是全中文界面的安装过程
<tang> 我下载了一个debian-6.0.la-i386-netinst.iso
<tang> 是这个文件拔
<tang> yhzm1314, 下载后方在U盘里从U盘启动是不是就可以直接安装了？
<yhzm1314> 这个是网络安装镜像
<tang> 不对啊？
<tang> 糟了
<tang> 这中方法不可以？
<eatapple> 不断网可以
<yhzm1314> 网络不好的，最好下载 600多M的 CD1 来安装
<caleb-> netinst 应该只有文字介面？
<yhzm1314> 安装好以后再更新
<tang> 操作方法是怎样的？
<tang> 我已经下好了
<caleb-> tang: 下 cd1 有图形全中文介面
<eatapple> 其实用文字界面挺好的
<myke2> tang: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/index.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian GNU/Linux 安装手册
<tang> 在哪儿下？我从新连接一条网线速度快点
<myke2> tang: 不是中文?
<tang> 我还没有开始安装
<caleb-> 新手还是图形吧
<myke2> caleb-: netinst有gui的中文界面的啊
<tang> 就是文该怎样操作
<caleb-> 才不会被吓到
<myke2> caleb-: 有一个Graphical Install
<caleb-> myke2: 哦
<richardma> caleb-: 我下的netinst，有中文图形界面
<caleb-> myke2: 那 businesscard 有么？
<myke2> caleb-: 他下的是netinst
 * caleb- 从前都用 businesscard
<myke2> caleb-: businesscard我没用过
<caleb-> 后来用 debootstrap
<tang> 我下载这个189M不可以？
<myke2> caleb-: netinst有基本界面的
<myke2> tang: netinst可以的
<tang> myke2, 可以？
<tang> 具体怎样做？
<myke2> tang: 等会儿重启了你可以看见有个Graphical Install的选项, 进去之后有选择语言的
<myke2> tang: 你如果有空的U盘完全不用的话
<tang> 要把它放进U盘？
<tang> 有
<myke2> caleb-: debian ISO 直接写到 usb stick, 好像也可以了
<richardma> myke2: dd命令就可以把
<myke2> caleb-: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN#usb-copy-isohybrid
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4.3. 为从 U 盘引导准备文件
<myke2> richardma: 官方用cat我们就用cat吧, dd有些参数我不是特别清楚, 比如bs的设置
<myke2> richardma: lenny如果dd进去不能引导的, 现在看来可以了
<caleb-> cat dd 都行
<myke2> caleb-: 以前肯定不能引导的
<yhzm1314> cat  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-1.iso  >  /dev/sdX
<tang> 我用一个读卡器装个空卡
<myke2> tang: 按照 http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN#usb-copy-isohybrid 的做
<myke2> tang: 对应的iso文件名改成你下载的就ok了
<tang> 谢谢
<tang> 我试试
<myke2> caleb-: hybrid是怎么回事
<caleb-> myke2: 支持多种 cpu
<myke2> caleb-: 不是, 我说CD
<myke2> caleb-: a hybrid CD or DVD image
<tang> 我格式化这个卡怎么显示错误？
<caleb-> http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adeptpage/menu.html # 高中生自己设计制作的 8-bit CPU+GPU
<tang> myke2, 需要弄成什么格式
<myke2> tang: 不要格式化的, 直接按照手册上面 cat
<caleb-> myke2: 就是支持多 cpu 的 CD
<myke2> caleb-: 不是这个意思吧
<myke2> caleb-: 好像是说这样处理之后能直接dd到usb
<myke2> MaskRay: hybrid?
<MaskRay> caleb-: El Torito bootable CD 如果是用 isolinux.bin 做的，那么可以用 isohybrid *.iso 处理，使得能够硬盘启动（u盘）
<MaskRay> myke2: 发错了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我看了下，ubuntu desktop-* 的是 isolinux-debug.bin 的，不能用 isohybrid 处理，所以不能直接 cat/dd 到 u盘
<caleb-> hybrid 本来就是 多重/复合/多功能 的意思
<caleb-> debian 从某版开始提供多 cpu 的 cd 也叫 hybrid
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到squeeze的
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN#usb-copy-isohybrid
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4.3. 为从 U 盘引导准备文件
<myke2> MaskRay: 4.3.1. Preparing a USB stick using a hybrid CD or DVD image
<tang> 糟了，这个卡格了，下载放进去无法识别了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 这好像是新功能, 以前Lenny没的
<myke2> tang: cat ; sync 做好了?
<tang> 我这个卡放进去都看不见了
<caleb-> hybrid car <- 油电混合车
<caleb-> 所以要看上下文
<myke2> tang: cat了么
<tang> 说挂载不起
<tang> cat?啥意思
<myke2> tang: 不要挂载的
<myke2> tang: 我说了, 按照http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN#usb-copy-isohybrid
<myke2> tang: 4.3.1, 前面都要加上sudo的
<yhzm1314> 在现有的 Linux 中用 cat 命令  把 Debian.ISO  写入 U 盘
<caleb-> sudo 不能转向的
<myke2> tang: /dev/sdX 就是你的设备号, 按照实际情况填写X
<yhzm1314> 然后从U盘启动安装系统
<myke2> caleb-: sudo -i
<caleb-> 用 > 就得用 root
<myke2> tang: 在前面加上sudo -i
<myke2> tang: 就是
<myke2> tang: sudo -i
<myke2> tang: cat debian.iso > /dev/sdX
<myke2> tang: sync
<myke2> tang: exit
<tang> 你说得太复杂了，我不明白
<tang> 得一步步来啊
<ofan> cat 不太好吧
<caleb-> ofan: 官方文件用的 cat
<yhzm1314> debian 6.0 可以的，我就这样安装的
 * caleb- 现在都用 ddrescue 了
<ofan> 用dd
<tang> cat: debian.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<caleb-> dd -> cat -> ddrescue
<caleb-> GNU ddrescue 大好！
<caleb-> 另外有个 non-GNU 的 ddrescue <- 比 GNU 的差了点
<ofan> 如果程序以文本模式都入可能会有问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 把{1, 2, ..., n}分到m个非空A_1, A_2, ..., A_m, 共有多少方法. 能否O(mn)或者更低
<myke2> caleb-: ddrescue?
<caleb-> myke2: 拷光盘/救硬盘 神器
<alpha080_away> 偶回来鸟~
<alpha080_back> 惨败而归，555
<myke2> caleb-: dd_rescue还是ddrescue
<alpha080_back> 输鸟二十多目啊。。。
<caleb-> myke2: gnu 的
<alpha080_back> 还在装系统= =
<caleb-> alpha080_back: 跟谁下？
<myke2> caleb-: gddrescue?
<myke2> alpha080_back: 围棋?
<alpha080_back> 跟人下。。。
<alpha080_back> 是啊
<caleb-> alpha080_back: 让九子？
<alpha080_back> 输的很惨，大意鸟
<MaskRay> myke2: 不明白
<alpha080_back> 让一个10K七子
<myke2> MaskRay: 满射你知道么?
<changkinkuo> 围棋还真不会下
<fighterlyt> hi,all of you
<changkinkuo> 不知道规则
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> alpha080_back: 哪里可以让这么多.
<myke2> MaskRay: Google
<caleb-> 可以让九子啊
<caleb-> 更多都行
<myke2> caleb-: 不是, 问题是让了之后如何下法
<caleb-> 不过让到超九子还是别下了
<alpha080_back> 怎么不能让，人有多大胆，地有多大产
<alpha080_back> 让十子偶都干过
<myke2> 我可以让361子
<alpha080_back> 不可能，按规则你是输的
<alpha080_back> 你没深入研究规则过
<caleb-> 可以用更大的盘
<myke2> 你用什么规则
<caleb-> 历史上也不是全都19路
<alpha080_back> 无论中日韩还是应氏规则，让360都是输滴
<fighterlyt> 这是围棋论坛？
<alpha080_back> 恩哼
<myke2> 好吧, 我不懂
<alpha080_back> 你走错路了，研究ubuntu请去#ubuntu-cn-chat
<fighterlyt> 什么时候，使用这么现代的工具来探讨这么古老的游戏
<caleb-> 很久啦
<caleb-> 网络围棋行之有年
<myke2> 无论如何, 有一点我知道, 这游戏有必胜策略.
<alpha080_back> irc也是很古老的东西啊。。
<caleb-> myke2: 先手下天元？
<alpha080_back> 没有必胜策略的
<fighterlyt> not as old as go
<myke2> MaskRay: 后来我发现就是求m元集合到n元集合的满射的个数
<myke2> 有必胜策略
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助，我的adobe reader显示英文不太正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335582 我的adobe reader显示英文很不正常啊。 如下图，希望大家帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuizaixu_jingzhe — 2011-06-18 17:16
<myke2> caleb-: 这个策略未知, 但是必有
<alpha080_back> 下天元这个策略算哲下过
<alpha080_back> 失败了
<myke2> 而且不知道是先下者有必胜策略还是后下者
<alpha080_back> 必胜策略你能找到相当于找出Np问题答案
<caleb-> myke2: 你没搞懂围棋啊
<myke2> caleb-: 有必胜策略是毫无疑问的
<alpha080_back> 这不是意味着棋神是存在的
<caleb-> 围祺的黑白优势到现在都不是很明确
<alpha080_back> 只有五子棋在无禁手下有必胜策略
<alpha080_back> 更何况围棋有贴目
<caleb-> 到底该贴几目这几年都在改
<changkinkuo> 五子棋如何必胜啊?
<myke2> caleb-: 不像[三国杀]不存在必胜策略
<alpha080_back> 歪楼了。。。在我的成功指引下
<caleb-> 不贴目只能确定先手有优势，但优势多大不确定
<alpha080_back> 恩哼，就连是不是领先1/10目都无法确定
<caleb-> changkinkuo: 不失误的话五子棋先手必胜
<alpha080_back> 这是五子棋本身规则导致的
<changkinkuo> 如何做啊
<alpha080_back> 找本教程即可
<dream1986> 有没有用puppy的啊
<dream1986> 我以前用过
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<yhzm1314> 歪得好严重
<dream1986> 现在又在试了
<dream1986> 在另一台电脑中正在安装
<changkinkuo> 如何做打开啊
<caleb-> 围棋的问题是妙手和恶手无法分辨
<myke2> MaskRay: O(mn)能做
<MaskRay> myke2: 把 m 分成 n 个非空集合数 * n!?
<caleb-> 即使是名局，复盘也有可能发现逆转方法
<alpha080_back> 恩哼，可能性太多
<alpha080_back> 日本棋手曾经觉得有必胜的法子，结果。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 明白了, f(m, n) = f(m - 1, n) + (n - 1) * f(m - 1, n - 1)什么的?
<alpha080_back> 日本围棋没落了
<myke2> alpha080_back: 但是必胜策略存在
<alpha080_back> caleb几段or几级？
<alpha080_back> 没有的
<caleb-> 就连定式都会随时代改变…
<caleb-> 围棋这坑爹的
<alpha080_back> 从没有必胜的棋手
<alpha080_back> 也不会出现必胜的策略
<MaskRay> 这个叫 FTA 吗
<myke2> 其实证明存在必胜策略很容易......
<alpha080_back> 除非你穷举了19*19所有的可能性
<alpha080_back> 而且你忽略了一点，打劫
<myke2> 最多2 * 3^361种可能
<MaskRay> myke2: f(m,n) = f(m-1,n-1)+n*f(m-1,n) 吧
<caleb-> myke2: 有提子的
<caleb-> myke2: 不是下完就没事了
<myke2> caleb-: 我知道
<alpha080_back> 如果没有打劫，可能性也许确实如此，但是当打劫出现时，复杂性呈现指数性增加
<caleb-> 无限打劫
<myke2> caleb-: 三劫循环在规则里面有处理的
<changkinkuo> alpha080_back, 好像没有人说具体策略到底是什么大哦
<alpha080_back> 不是指三劫循环，只是打劫大大增加了复杂性
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 我写错了
<alpha080_back> changkinkuo: 没有具体的策略。。。
<alpha080_back> 围棋的强处就在于此
<alpha080_back> 不像国际象棋或者中国象棋，开局只有那么几个套路
<myke2> 变化数多也是有限的
<caleb-> 可以穷举，不过不知超级电脑要算几年
<myke2> 策梅洛定理
<caleb-> 像魔方一样用穷举破解XD
<alpha080_back> 加入打劫后，如何穷举？
<caleb-> 打劫分支另算嘛
<alpha080_back> 须知千古无同局，
<caleb-> 分有打劫和没打劫的
<myke2> caleb-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zermelo%27s_theorem_(game_theory)
<tang> myke2, ,sudo: debian.iso: command not found
<myke2> tang: 我不是说了改成你自己下载的文件名字
<myke2> tang: 首先要sudo -i的
<myke2> tang: 然后也不加sudo
<alpha080_back> 打劫用分支？也许量子计算机可以做到
<alpha080_back> 现有的超级计算机可以搞定象棋，但无法搞定围棋
<caleb-> 象棋用不到穷举
<alpha080_back> 围棋软件在19路上我可以轻易把它ko,甚至让9个子
<alpha080_back> 而且我只是很差的水平
<myke2> 能战胜围棋软件 != 无必胜策略
<tang> udo: debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso: command not found
<alpha080_back> 冯。诺伊曼体系的计算机战胜不了围棋
<tang> myke2, 我是这个名字啊
<alpha080_back> 我只是举个例子，没有说明战胜围棋软件=无必胜策略
<myke2> tang: 我和你说了, 首先sudo -i, 然后挨个执行那里的cat, sync
<changkinkuo> 现在还有别的计算机体系吗?
<caleb-> 有啊
<alpha080_back> 呃，有，不过基本上没太大进展
<alpha080_back> 相对于我们用的来说
<myke2> 而且图灵机可以计算出必胜策略
<ofan> ...
<tang> cat: debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<tang> myke2, 怎么回事啊
<alpha080_back> 由于贴目的存在，必胜策略存在可能性很小
<myke2> tang: 不是sudo -i, 用sudo -s
<myke2> 不存在什么"可能性"问题的
<myke2> 要么存在, 要么不存在, 这是确定事件
<alpha080_back> 有= =关键看贴目要怎么贴
<alpha080_back> 贴五目跟贴五目半相差巨大
<myke2> tang: 首先exit, 等到那个提示符变成$之后再sudo -s
<caleb-> 穷举就不用管贴几目了，全部列出来
<caleb-> 要贴几目可以等穷举完再来搞
<alpha080_back> 比如说必胜的策略下完是盘面6目半，那么按照日韩规则是打平了。。。
<tang> 提示符一直没有变
<myke2> tang: 还是$?
<myke2> tang: 还是#?
<tang> #
<myke2> tang: 你前面sudo过多次, 要逐次退出
<alpha080_back> 但是又不可能搞成贴6又三分之一目这样诡异的规则
<changkinkuo>  冯。诺伊曼体系之外的计算机不要二进制吗?
<alpha080_back> 呃。。。为么一定要二进制
<caleb-> changkinkuo: 几进制不是重点
<changkinkuo> 还是别的地方不一样啊
<caleb-> changkinkuo: 数学上都是兼容的
<alpha080_back> 恩哼，差别不大
<changkinkuo> 二进制好用表示啊
<changkinkuo> 其他的不好表示啊
<tang> ～￥后sudo -s？
<myke2> tang: y
<myke2> tang: 保证你下载的文件在当前目录
<changkinkuo> 如果你要用十进制,如果用电信号表示,那就需要有十个电压
<myke2> tang: 否则先cd进去
<alpha080_back> ￥#$都出来了。。。
<tang> myke2, ？
<myke2> tang: 你要知道你下载在哪个目录......
<changkinkuo> 二进制就不同了,两个电压就可以
<tang> 知道
<tang> 在tmp下面
<myke2> tang: cd进去, 然后sudo -s
<tang> 然后？
<tang> 下载是#
<tang> 现在
<myke2> tang: 那两个指令
<tang> cat那个？
<myke2> tang: y
<tang> # cat debian.iso > /dev/sdX
<tang> 这是指文件下载到的地方？
<myke2> caleb-: 并不是所有的东西都能像围棋那样可以计算出必胜策略
<myke2> tang: 在你下载的目录执行这条, 还有文件名相应改掉
<imtxc> aBiNg: 中午还没说完，停电了。
<alpha080_back> df
<alpha080_back> 看看u盘的盘符啊
<alpha080_back> 或者fdisk -l
<imtxc> aBiNg: 就说的无线网卡驱动的问题，我的第一次安装系统的时候，无线网卡的开关是开着的，它就自己给我把驱动装上了，又一次装系统的时候，没有打开开关，就没有安装无线网卡和蓝牙的驱动。
<imtxc> tang: 你的无线网卡的问题 解决了没有呢。
<myke2> alpha080_back: 和新手说要cd到foo.iso的目录才能cat, 都很费劲
<tang> imtxc, 还没有呢
<alpha080_back> myke2: 呃，不懂权限的最要命啊
<tang> 始终没有那个文件
<tang> 我郁闷阿
<tang> 怎么找不到呢
<alpha080_back> 所以说懂安装电脑系统是最悲惨的事情。。。
<myke2> tang: 看来你还是刻盘比较好
<alpha080_back> ssh算了= =
<tang> 哎呀
<alpha080_back> 吃晚饭去了，继续关注之
<tang> 刻盘太麻烦了
<tang> 真的麻烦
<myke2> tang: ls
<alpha080_back> 1块2而已= =
<myke2> tang: pwd
<myke2> tang: 你看看你在的目录是否对
<tang> myke2, 你说的什么意思
<myke2> tang: 2个命令
<tang> 我知道文件位置但是描述估计不对
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有判定一个点在多边形内部如何做比较好
 * alpha080_away 下辈子只买mac了，装系统的伤不起
<myke2> tang: 你pwd下看下是否对
<aBiNg> imtxc: 你以后会明白的。先以为你是正确的吧，亲！
<tang> /home/tang
<myke2> tang: 你应该cd到你文件所在的目录
<tang> bash: cd: debian.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<tang> 我名字改了
<myke2> aBiNg: 这兄还能编译内核?
<tang> 看样子我真的太弱了
<tang> 呵呵
<tang> 我不行
<aBiNg> myke2: 什么
<myke2> aBiNg: cd到自己文件下载的目录都做不到
<myke2> aBiNg: 能编译内核?
<alpha080_back> 饭没熟透= =
<aBiNg> myke2: 谁不能？
<alpha080_back> 电饭煲不给力
<alpha080_back> aBiNg: 你说呢
<aBiNg> alpha080_back: 说什么
<myke2> aBiNg: 你下午推荐他编译内核的
<imtxc> aBiNg: 呃。其实，我主要愁的是，我不能为了这个驱动重新装系统吧。
 * aBiNg 表示莫名其妙...
<tang> 指点一下嘛
<tang> 怎样cd进去
<myke2> tang: 我在帮你找个资料
<imtxc> tang: 你在做什么呢？
<tang> myke2, 谢谢
<alpha080_back> myke2: 你就不该搞debian...
<tang> 我在准备换个系统啊
<myke2> alpha080_back: 谁知道他cd做不到
<myke2> alpha080_back: 你错了
<aBiNg> myke2: 必须确定它的网卡在新内核中被支持啊
<imtxc> tang: 换啥？ 不是才装的么。
<myke2> alpha080_back: 这样人家才能学到什么啊
<alpha080_back> myke2: 你看我opensuse都不敢推荐
<myke2> aBiNg: 我看Debian Wiki的说法是支持的
<caleb-> 哪个 distro 都是要下 iso 的嘛
<alpha080_back> myke2: 进步也要慢慢的来，不能一口吃成一个胖子啊
<aBiNg> myke2: 明确是 113R 什么的一串？那就是装 debian
<tang> 我已经很努力的学习linux系统了
<eatapple> 麻烦问问for(i=0;i<10;i++)和for(i=0;i<10;++i)有区别吗？
<tang> 年龄比较大了，学历也比较低
<myke2> tang: 我觉得问题是ubuntu封装的太多以致于使用者不知道学习了什么问题是
<eatapple> 这里面的i++到底是什么时候执行的
<alpha080_back> 如果你用的是kde桌面就好了
<alpha080_back> 终端可以直接呼唤出来
<myke2> eatapple: 应该一样的
<imtxc> tang: 你打算换什么系统呢。
<alpha080_back> 就不用啥cd之类的
<tang> Debian‘
<eatapple> myke2:  那他们的执行时间有区别吗？
<imtxc> tang: 呃 俺也是从ubuntu10.04 来到debian squeeze 的。
<eatapple> myke2: 那个i++到底是在什么时候执行的 是执行完循环体后还是判断后啊
<myke2> eatapple: ++i和i++, 是一回事情
<tang> imtxc, myke2, 说这系统不错。
<imtxc> myke2: 不一样啊。
 * aBiNg 好多 debianer... 在这混
<tang> imtxc, 你感觉如何
<myke2> imtxc: 告诉我怎么不一样
<eatapple> imtxc: 有什么不一样
<alpha080_back> 不一样吧，我不太清楚c,但是好像有人说过啊
<imtxc> tang: 恩 我没啥感觉啊，差不多
<imtxc> ++i 跟 i++ 当然不一样了。
<thomasxie> debian 稳定吧
<myke2> imtxc: ++i; 和i++; 怎么会不一样
<aBiNg> LOL
<imtxc> myke2: 判断条件跟累加的时间先后不同。
<tang> 其实我只是讨厌windows的垄断，听别人介绍linux系统，所以决定支持开源系统
<aBiNg> imtxc: 你没有怀疑过自己么？亲
<myke2> imtxc: ......
<imtxc> aBiNg: 怀疑？
<tang> 就装了这系统
<myke2> imtxc: a[++i] = 1; 和a[i++] = 1; 才有区别好吧
 * jiero 发现这里 debian 现在已经成为可以和Arch抗衡的主流了
<tang> 我本来英语差
<imtxc> aBiNg: ?是网卡的问题怀疑么？
<alpha080_back> 呃。。。这里本来就五花八门
<jiero> tang: 只要有高中英语水平就没问题
<eatapple> 两位  我问的是循环的时候
<alpha080_back> 出来吧，潜伏的gentoo党
<aBiNg> imtxc: 二者都
<tang> 我没有读高中
<jiero> tang: 初中英语就够混了
<myke2> tang: linux.vbird.org
<tang> 就初中英语水平
<jiero> tang: 哦。
<imtxc> aBiNg: 还要++i 的问题？
<myke2> tang: 学习下
<myke2> eatapple: 都是最后加的
<tang> myke2, 好的，谢谢你也麻烦你这么长时间了。
<imtxc> aBiNg: 关于无线网卡的问题，确实是这样的，我安装了3次ubuntu 两次 debian  都是这样的呢。
 * jiero 现在还是觉得什么都用 tango 图标主题好了。
<eatapple> imtxc: 请问我这句话对不对啊 for循环中的i++或者++i其实都是循环体中的语句
<aBiNg> imtxc: 是的，亲。你目前是正确的
<imtxc> aBiNg: 好吧……
<eatapple> myke2: 请问我这句话对不对啊 for循环中的i++或者++i其实都是循环体中的语句 循环体的最后一句
<imtxc> eatapple: 对吧。
<imtxc> eatapple: 最后一句？
<eatapple> imtxc: 那就行了 谢谢啊
<myke2> eatapple: y, 不过
<eatapple> imtxc: 对啊 最后执行I++或者++
<eatapple> myke2: 不过什么？
<myke2> eatapple: 编译器可能会优化, 就是说实际效果等价但是指令执行顺序可能在内部处理
<myke2> eatapple: 有的时候编译器会把for优化掉
<myke2> eatapple: 像你这种i = 1; i < 10的, 会被编译器展开的
<eatapple> myke2: 这个没有关系 只要不影响最后结果和我的理解就好了
<imtxc> aBiNg: 那么，我现在为了使用无线网卡，该怎么做呢。
<myke2> eatapple: 话说C程序员基本上是看到代码随时就能知道自己的代码变成汇编大概是怎样的
<eatapple> myke2: 我表示不懂编译器  只会用一个GCC
<alpha080_back> 跟tang类似的
<eatapple> myke2: 我菜鸟
<myke2> eatapple: 菜鸟更好, 从0学的时候就掌握这些, 如果学完了才发现完全不会这可糟糕了, 要重学.
<eatapple> 哈哈  我现在都大三了 感觉时间不够啊
<dreamysirc> eatapple: 我鸟菜，都一样，幸会幸会啊
<eatapple> dreamysirc: 幸会
<yhzm1314> 偶也菜一个，冒个泡~~
<alpha080_back> 恩哼，我是资深菜鸟
<imtxc> ^k^: 你是啥鸟？
<eatapple> 有人有什么小游戏的源代码 来学习学习吗？
<^k^> imtxc, 我想是这样，但我不知道。  ㍪ 
<alpha080_back> 嗯。。。有人喜欢bot妹子。。。
<alpha080_back> rofl
<alpha080_back> 恭喜小k通过图灵测试
<myke2> alpha080_back: ubuntu让人连cd都不会了, 实在有点过分
<changkinkuo> 这个不能说是ubuntu的错啊
<alpha080_back> myke2: 这个。。。他们自己不用而已。。。话说我当年也是从ubuntu入门的
<changkinkuo> 会的还是会的,不会的都是从winodws过来的吧
<myke2> alpha080_back: 我也从windows过来的......
<alpha080_back> 当时不会刻录也找不到人帮刻，还是欧洲送盘过来的
<imtxc> …………
<changkinkuo> ...
<alpha080_back> 这里都是windows过来的吧= =！
<myke2> alpha080_back: windows下我就知道cd什么的了, 因为我最早用dos
<pocoyo> 我运行 glxinfo进出现这个   name of display: :0.0 Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig 。compiz 无法开启 radeon驱动怎么默认没有启用 原来是可以的
<imtxc> 我刚格式化了我的windows xp 一个周。
<changkinkuo> 试问在windows下几个人用个cmd啊
<myke2> alpha080_back: 后来看别人都ls, 模仿下, 都会了.
<changkinkuo> 不会cd也很正常
<myke2> alpha080_back: 没有系统学过linux的
<darin_> 大家好
<^k^> darin_, 好  ㍪ 
<alpha080_back> myke2: 偶都用别人的计算机，从来不会啥命令
<imtxc> darin_: 好 17点
<alpha080_back> 那些都是泡了半年论坛学会的
<alpha080_back> 然后就从虚拟机杀到实体了
<imtxc> alpha080_back: 你……咋知道
<alpha080_back> 撞咋知道啥？
<changkinkuo> alpha080_back,你的学习能力很强啊
<changkinkuo> 佩服
 * imtxc 有人知道了我的学习路线
<alpha080_back> 这个。。。当时论坛很热闹啊
<darin_> cb400f
<alpha080_back> 而且你要装系统，不熟悉当然要小心翼翼，备份什么的各种需要
<changkinkuo> 我基本上是看书学的
<darin_> no books
<changkinkuo> 实体书,电子书
<darin_> only forums
<alpha080_back> darin_: Cb400f是#suse的啊？
<darin_> 恩
<darin_> 他是丹麦人
<alpha080_back> suse党？握手
<darin_> 呃， 我才用的
<alpha080_back> 啊？这都让你知道了
<pocoyo> 有人没有？
<changkinkuo> 我安装linux就把资料完全弄都了两次
<alpha080_back> return none
<darin_> flat and boring  这是什么曾以
<darin_> 意思
<changkinkuo> 那个肉痛
<alpha080_back> 呃。。。偶就是看到各种惨痛经历才知道要备份滴
<myke2> 我从不backup
<imtxc> 话说，我也想备份备份我的系统。
<darin_> 我也不备份
<pocoyo> 居然没有人。靠。
<alpha080_back> 那时候天天都有人在论坛各种悲号，虽然现在也差不多。。。
<darin_> 难道我不是人吗
<imtxc> 再不打算重新装了，又想装无线网卡驱动，怕出现跟上次装显卡驱动一样的杯具。
<darin_> suse党 出来一下
<imtxc> debian下 matlab 又人使么？
<alpha080_back> suse党有空可以去#opensuse-cn逛逛。。虽然基本上只有我一个= =！
<darin_> alpha080_back: 那个源 什么的东西，什么优先级  99  什么意思
<darin_> 直接 ＃suse  里去  和老外聊聊天  也不错
<darin_> 今天才六级了
<darin_> 考六级了
<imtxc> darin_: 四六级 才知道了电信手机的强大。
<darin_> imtxc: ？？？
<imtxc> 居然不屏蔽  居然显示的没信号，依然收短信……
<jiero> 哦，原来 alpha080 你是Suse用户啊。
<darin_> imtxc: 呃
<darin_> imtxc: 无语了
<imtxc> darin_: 呵呵。
<darin_> 那个源 什么的东西，什么优先级  99  什么意思alpha080_back:
<jiero> darin_: 知足吧，4级就够了。
<alpha080_back> 这个，比如说你要装个mplayer包，你的好几个源里面都有，这时按照优先级最高的源来进行
<darin_> imtxc: 你收到短信了？
<J_27149> openSUSE有啥特色？
<uni00> ubuntu JeOS有11.04么？
<darin_> alpha080_back: 那我把163的都弄到100  是不是就先163了
<alpha080_back> jiero: 偶有时还是kubutnu跟gentoo用户
<imtxc> darin_: 恩 收到了，考场里面不会做，就看美女大腿…… 结果忘了掏手机……
<alpha080_back> darin_: 数字小的优先
<jiero> alpha080_back: 哦。
<alpha080_back> 而且100不可能的
<darin_> jiero: 其实我六级过了  没事去打打酱油
<imtxc> darin_: 然后 收了试卷发先了短信。
 * imtxc 其实，我没好意思说我考的是四级。
<darin_> imtxc: 呃 这个有点!!
<jiero> darin_: 灌灌酱油有点。。。
<uni00> darin_: 没事去看看四级英雄传
<alpha080_back> 偶还曾经是arch用户= =，该死的archlinux升了python3.。。
<darin_> 四级英雄传是什么东西
<darin_> alpha080_back: 哦
<uni00> darin_: 一个恶搞短片，优酷上有
<myke2> archlinux 是 rolling 的, 所以升级要小心
<darin_> 呃
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为ubuntu扩容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335586 我的本是双系统，3个主分区+swap+扩展分区，1个主分区给了win7，1个给了恢复，1给ubuntu的根分区，扩展分区在ubuntu根分区前面，现在想把扩展分区的一个逻辑分区给ubuntu用，是直接格式化成ext3然后挂载到ubuntu就行么？grub什么的会受影响吗？ 本人新手，水 ...
<darin_> 手机实然死机
<alpha080_back> myke2: arch太激进了，受不了
<alpha080_back> gentoo也是rolling的，就没那么可怕
<darin_> gentoo长什么样
<alpha080_back> gentoo就是个你想要她长成什么样就是什么样的美女
<uni00> darin_: gentoo很漂亮
<alpha080_back> suse婴儿肥
<darin_> uni00: 给我看看
<uni00> ubutnu很懒很高傲
<alpha080_back> ubuntu是金发女郎，第一眼很诱人
<darin_> 什么很懒很高傲
<uni00> darin_: how
<J_27149> debian是大叔？
<alpha080_back> 恩哼，debian是怪蜀黍。。。
<stifler> ...
<wwliu> ..
<alpha080_back> 偶尔出来调戏ubuntu
<darin_> tutorial
<stifler> alpha080_back: 哪个是萝莉？
<darin_> suse下的smplayer  英文
<yhzm1314> slackware 应该叫什么
<yhzm1314> 爷爷级的吗？
<alpha080_back> chakra是loli
<alpha080_back> 前胸贴后背
<alpha080_back> archlinux是她姐
<darin_> al
<darin_> alpha080_back: 怎么把grub上列出ubuntu
<vic> arch是御姐？
<alpha080_back> darin_: http://zh.opensuse.org/%E6%96%B0%E6%89%8B%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<alpha080_back> 你去这儿看看
<alpha080_back> darin_: 你不会是前天那个opensuse吧？？
<darin_> 呃，这都被你发现了
<darin_> 很纠结
<kiss990a> 现在哪个桌面比较简洁？
<kiss990a> 除了主流的gnome,kde
<alpha080_back> 说话口气都一样= =
<darin_> 这都能发现
<alpha080_back> 再说opensuse新用户就那么几个
<jiero> kiss990a: unity和meego
<kiss990a> 下午安装了archlinux 201005，现在想为它安装个桌面
<alpha080_back> 最近在qq群里面闹腾的也是你？
<yhzm1314> 话说我也用过 openSUSE
<jiero> kiss990a: 简洁不是市场手段啊。
<darin_> alpha080_back: 呃，我qq都没有上过
<darin_> 这冤得
<jiero> darin_: 新人？
<alpha080_back> kiss990a: slim add fvwm...
<darin_> jiero: 不是新人
<alpha080_back> jiero: 新人更需要调教
<kiss990a> meego? 是那个手机系统？
<vic> 霆锋推开门，一股强大冲击力将他扑倒在地。他揽住对方的腰笑骂：“胡闹。”冠希扬起一双魅惑桃花眼：“怎么，还想着她?”霆锋笑：“布了这么大的局离婚，怎么可能?”冠希在他下巴上啃了一口：“这下满意了吧，两个孩子，一个你的一个我的.”霆锋笑而不语，伸手将房间的灯关掉...
<darin_> suse新人
<jiero> kiss990a: 那是无限扩展的桌面系统。
<kiss990a> jiero, unity,meego, slim,fvwm 。这些我只安装过fvwm
<darin_> 我发现老外好热情啊
<jiero> kiss990a:  slim和fvwm是桌面么。。。还简洁。。。
<darin_> 老外好热情啊
<jiero> alpha080_back:  如果那个 meego取代了 suse你怎么办？
<kiss990a> jiero, 是WM。我说错了。桌面和WM 在使用上有什么区别？
<jiero> alpha080_back: 我才看到 Novell是 Meego的幕后之一。
<jiero> kiss990a: 桌面/文件管理不同吧
<alpha080_back> jiero: suse有meego的项目。。。
<alpha080_back> 就想ubutnu也有啊
<alpha080_back> 像
<jiero> alpha080_back:  suse 也有 unity 项目。
<kiss990a> 哦。unity 我想试试
<alpha080_back> jiero: 那个= =直接无视
<jiero> alpha080_back: fedora 有 sugar 项目。
<alpha080_back> 装suse就是为了它的kde
<darin_> al
<jiero> alpha080_back: 哦。 这样。
<darin_> alpha080_back:   怎么把ubuntu开机显示出来
<jiero> alpha080_back: 我怀念 Ubuntu了。
<alpha080_back> 你要gnome可能还不知道选那个发行版，要kde就不用多想了
<alpha080_back> darin_: 编辑你的grub
<darin_> alpha080_back: 具体点吧
<alpha080_back> 把你ubuntu的menu.list先拷贝一份在说
<jiero> alpha080_back: 我喜欢 zeitgeist sezen GNOME-Activity-Journal
<darin_> 在ubuntu下直接update-grub 就好了  suse下没弄过
<jiero> alpha080_back: 为啥？Suse难不成是唯一？
<darin_> ubuntu用的grub2  suse grub  能行吗
<yhzm1314> update-grup 只是一个脚本
<alpha080_back> jiero: 留恋啥？ubuntu就apt强悍
<alpha080_back> 你要留恋不如直接上debian
<darin_> ubuntu论坛也厉害
<alpha080_back> 各种清爽
<jiero> al
<alpha080_back> jiero: suse就是唯一啊
<jiero> alpha080_back: 我说了  我喜欢 zeitgeist sezen GNOME-Activity-Journal
<alpha080_back> kde方面说第二没人敢说第一
<alpha080_back> 嗯。。。
<darin_> suse  kde还没有发现她的好
<darin_> 喃喃
<yhzm1314> SUSE 用户很多都是用 KDE的
<alpha080_back> darin_: 那是因为大家都混这论坛了，里面各种发行版
<jiero> alpha080_back: 发行版个性太不显著了——所以有时候感觉太多了~
<alpha080_back> 是啊。。。
<darin_> 我直接用suse默认的
<alpha080_back> 你用livecd装的？
<darin_> 直接把64位的删除了  重新安了32位的
<darin_> dvd
<alpha080_back> gentoo跟arch还是很有个性的
<myke2> alpha080_back: update-grub不就是grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alpha080_back> suse比较沉闷
<jiero> http://kagdev.tumblr.com/
<darin_> sudo: update-grub: command not found
<jiero> 发游戏，
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍪ 
<alpha080_back> darin_: suse没这个命令的
<myke2> darin_: grub-mkconfig有的吧
<darin_> arin@linux-96wi:~> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<darin_> sudo: grub-mkconfig: command not found
<alpha080_back> cat your grub
<darin_> and then
<alpha080_back> 你现在几个系统？
<alpha080_back> 那些分区？
<darin_> 三个
<darin_> 一win7
<darin_> 一
<darin_> ubuntu
<darin_> suse
<jiero> o.o
<yhzm1314> darin_,    openSUSE 用的是 GRUB1
<jiero> Tri-Boot
<jiero> 哈哈
<yhzm1314> 不是 grub2
<darin_> win7 放着 给老妈用
<darin_> 我知道不是grub2
<alpha080_back> yhzm1314: 说的没错
<darin_> 所以用着有点纠结了
<yhzm1314> .......
<darin_> cat your grub？
<yhzm1314> GRUB 很好改呀
<alpha080_back> 就是把你的grub配置贴上来= =
<darin_> 一直没敢乱来 这东西一乱来  等下 开不了机 那可不好玩
<darin_> grub配置在哪里
<alpha080_back> 没事= =你有光盘不是么？
<darin_> 没有光盘  我硬盘安装的
<alpha080_back> 哦= =
<darin_> 本本不能刻盘
<szsloss> 安装系统？？
<myke2> 没有grub2, 麻烦
<darin_> 是啊是啊
<myke2> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darin_> grub的配置是哪个
<yhzm1314> 你LS说了
<szsloss> 刚刚ub重新装了一下
<darin_> http://code.bulix.org/dt817q-80087
<darin_> grub配置
<darin_> alpha080_back: myke2  然后呢
<alpha080_back> find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darin_> found
<alpha080_back> 哦，你找到了啊
<darin_> http://code.bulix.org/dt817q-80087
<alpha080_back> 然后编辑啊...
<darin_> kwrite: cannot connect to X server
<alpha080_back> sudo fdisk -l
<alpha080_back> 你用kwrite打不开的。。
<darin_> 根目录在sda7下
<alpha080_back> 要su -c "kerit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<darin_> sudo: fdisk: command not found   suse怎么什么都没有
<alpha080_back> 呃，忘了，这个要root才能执行的
<z_eno_z> 大家好
<alpha080_back> 跟ubuntu那个不一样
<yhzm1314> su -
<darin_> bash: kerit: command not found
<^k^> z_eno_z, 好  ㍪ 
<z_eno_z> 请问有什么桌面宠物软件吗
<alpha080_back> kwrite...打错了，sry
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • ubuntu装好了，再装双系统XP，应当怎么操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335587 我在制定贴里没找到相关内容。其他资料都是先装XP。请问我的情况，应该如何解决呢？复杂吗？求各位解释，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 endle — 2011-06-18 18:50
<z_eno_z> linux下的桌面宠物软件，有谁用过吗
<yhzm1314> darin_,  su -      到  root  后，再进行编辑
<alpha080_back> darin_: 开个konsole,然后先su
<alpha080_back> 成为root以后再执行这些命令
<darin_> KCrash: Application 'kwrite' crashing...
<richardma> z_eno_z: 真有这软件阿？
<alpha080_back> 囧= =那就用kate
<z_eno_z> richardma，我是正在找
<darin_> KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...
<darin_> 无语了
<darin_> 汗
<darin_> 很蛋痛
<darin_> kwrite: cannot connect to X server   这种为什么不能打开 是什么原因
<alpha080_back> darin_: 你没有su?
<yhzm1314> darin_,   su -   切换到 root
<yhzm1314> darin_,   注意 su 后还有  -
<darin_> 为什么 之后  我是su  然后在kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darin_> 和 su －   然后kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst  差别怎么那么大
<alpha080_back> man su ...
<vic> darin_: 执行 xhost +
<darin_> root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part7 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part5 splash=silent quiet showopts
<darin_> 这一行怎么弄
<alpha080_back> darin_: 你要是实在不习惯，用kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vic> darin_: 用 sudo kwrite了
<alpha080_back> vic: suse里面只能用kdesu,sudo 可以在终端里面编辑
<yhzm1314> vic,  他在用 SUSE
<alpha080_back> 比如sudo vi
<vic> 没用过suse
<vic> 飘过
<jiero> 今天好多啊。
<darin_>   initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.37.6-0.5-desktop
<alpha080_back> 这个是suse的
<darin_> 这一行  ubuntu下  只有initrd.img
<yhzm1314> 一些发行版默认是没安装有 sudo 的
<jiero> 最近debian的 grub总是无法自动安装啊。
<liemea> 测试测试
<^k^> liemea, ....  ㍫ 
<jiero> yhzm1314: 大概那些不是面向非管理员/资深用户的吧。
<darin_> alpha080_back:     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37.6-0.5-desktop root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part7 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part5 splash=silent quiet showopts
<darin_> 这一行怎么改
<liemea> 大家好
<^k^> liemea, 好  ㍫ 
<yhzm1314> 所以要  su -  到 root 再修改配置文件
<myke2> yhzm1314: 手动装下sudo
<darin_> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37.6-0.5-desktop root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part7 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS542525K9SA00_081110BB6F00WDKHZ1ZF-part5 splash=silent quiet showopts
<myke2> alpha080_back: kdesudo要自己安装的吧
<darin_> 这一行要怎么换成我的ubuntu
<liemea> 请教大家一个问题
<richardma> liemea: 请直接描述问题
<alpha080_back> myke2: 忘了，我装好系统以后就直接装了一大堆东西
<alpha080_back> 离开会儿= =
<myke2> alpha080_back: 至少debian这样
<richardma> alpha080_back: 一直在用root？
<liemea> 我有一个有wifi网卡和有线网卡的笔记本,和一个只有有线网卡的笔记本,怎么设置让另一笔记本通过网线连入wifi局域网
<liemea> 怎么设置让另一个笔记本连入wifi局域网
<yhzm1314> myke2: 嗯，这个我知道，debian 安装sudo后，就要手动添加 sudoer
<myke2> 我一直没明白为什么要visudo
<liemea> 谢谢大家
<yhzm1314> 因为别的发行版，要手动添加 sudoer
<yhzm1314> 所以要用 visudo
<myke2> 而vim /etc/sudoers一直不推荐
<myke2> Debian也要添加的
<yhzm1314> visudo 如果语法错误，会有提示
<ofan> myke2: sudoers有语法的,visudo貌似会检查语法
<myke2> ofan: 我没感觉到, 我测试下
<richardma> yhzm1314: 其实你把自己加入sudo组就可以了，默认所有sudo组的用户都可以使用sudo
<darin_> 修改grub失败
<myke2> ofan: 果然
<ofan> sudoers文件语法错误 sudo 就不能用了
<liemea> 需要用交叉线吗
<richardma> 在root下，usermod -aG sudo you_username
<ofan> 不管你哪个组的
<imtxc> liemea: 如果没有其他设备，自然需要有交叉线。
<myke2> 为什么不用gpasswd
<liemea> imtxc: 如何设置呢,要做bridge吗
<yhzm1314> richardma:  呵呵，我没在用 ubuntu ，一般习惯 su -
<myke2> su需要wheel吧
<richardma> yhzm1314: Debian也是这样，我习惯sudo了
<myke2> su功能应该没sudo强大吧
<imtxc> liemea: 这个…… 我只会在win下用，学习Linux以来没有用过。
<richardma> myke2: 习惯就好，我习惯sudo了
<liemea> imtxc: 好的,谢谢
<myke2> richardma: 而且sudo后面能直接跟命令
<imtxc> liemea: 不用客气。
<yhzm1314> richardma:   有时是这样，默认没安装，我就没去用了，呵呵
<richardma> 对，这就是我喜欢sudo的原因
<myke2> richardma: su就要绕了, 什么su -c '', 而且不能tab补全
<richardma> yhzm1314: 默认好像都没有，Debian也没有，Ubuntu自带
<richardma> myke2: 没有tab补全，就想shi了
<myke2> richardma: 如果没记错, Debian的export mode好像可以选择su/sudo
<myke2> richardma: expert mode
<richardma> myke2: expert mode是什么？没听过
<myke2> richardma: 安装方式
<yhzm1314> debian  中没有 wheel   组，但可以通过修改 /etc/pam.d/su  达到相同目的
<richardma> myke2: 没有阿，装上没有这方面的命令，都要自己装，不过在光盘带的软件包里有，直接用光盘做源就可以
<myke2> yhzm1314: 本来不需要wheel的, 我是在你那个文件里面加上require wheel, 这样就不允许su了
<myke2> richardma: 你是Install安装的吧
<myke2> richardma: 我说如果用cd安装的话
<richardma> myke2: netinst
<myke2> richardma: 对, 是用netinst那张cd吧
<richardma> myke2: 对
<richardma> Debian还在用hal？
<myke2> richardma: 有个菜单, 第一个Install, 第二个Graphical Install, 第三个有子菜单, 进去有Expert Mode Install
<myke2> richardma: 没吧
<richardma> myke2: 我直接Install了，没看那两个，哈哈
<myke2> richardma: 不用hal
<richardma> myke2: 那我看这更新怎么有这个包？
<myke2> richardma: 我这里处于未安装状态
<richardma> myke2: 我用的xfce4，有关系么？
<caleb-> myke2: 因为要 filelock
<caleb-> myke2: visudo / vipw / vigr
<caleb-> myke2: 要记得这是 分时/多人多工 系统
<myke2> richardma: 可能
<myke2> caleb-: 知道了
<richardma> myke2: 你用GUI吗？
<myke2> caleb-: vipw?
<myke2> richardma: y
<myke2> richardma: KDE
<richardma> myke2: 你用什么WM？
<richardma> myke2: 好大。。。
<myke2> richardma: 我说的是DE
<richardma> myke2: 我知道
<caleb-> 管理员也可能不小心同时编辑一个文件两次
<caleb-> 所以要 filelock
<richardma> 出门陪老妈转一圈，稍候回来
<caleb-> 可怜的 emacs user, 没有 emacssudo / emacspw / emacsgr
<myke2> caleb-: 阿, 如果用vim编辑会提示的吧, 如果开了2次
<yhzm1314> 有提示
<caleb-> myke2: 又不一定用 vim
<myke2> caleb-: 阿, visudo是按照$EDITOR的吧, 不是vi专属
<caleb-> myke2: emacs user 打 vi 两字母心情不爽吧
<yhzm1314> 可以指定编辑器
<caleb-> filelock 是必要的
<myke2> caleb-: 可以这样
<myke2> caleb-: alias bad_editor_sudo='visudo'
<yhzm1314> export EDITOR=nano      然后执行 visudo 看看就知道
<myke2> caleb-: alias emacssudo='bad_editor_sudo'
<metbsd> fedora gnome3 is goooood
<metbsd> fell in love instantly
<myke2> yhzm1314: 他说emacser不愿意敲vi这两个字母
<metbsd> you chinks should try it out
<ofan> emacser洁癖不小
<caleb-> metbsd: 你三心二意得真快
<UTF-8> = =!
<metbsd> hahaha that's right..
<yhzm1314> ......................
<metbsd> what was my last love again?
<metbsd> i forget
<yhzm1314> 洁癖。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> caleb-: 这样他可以认为: 我把bad_editor_sudo给alias到emacssudo, 而bad_editor是谁呢?
<metbsd> caleb-: you should try gnome3 too
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04的Compiz桌面管理器很容易崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335591 在最近的几个月中，我在桌面移动窗口时不知道怎么回事，Compiz桌面管理器一不小心就崩溃，导致Gnome的面板、特效全都无法使用，只好强行关机。这样的情况已经出现不下15次。不知道这是怎么回事？各位有没有遇到过？ 统计信息:  ...
 * caleb- 表示大量需要鼠标的操作都不是好操作
<metbsd> gnome use least mouse manipulation
<metbsd> i mean gnome-shell
<myke2> metbsd: Welcome to KDE4.
<metbsd> no gnome shell is my new toy now
<metbsd> this time i install it in physical pc, instead of vmware
<caleb-> metbsd: gnome3 介面都要鼠标的吧
<metbsd> still waiting for it to finish update so i can install chinese
<metbsd> so does kde4
<jiero> caleb-: GNOME3 假设你只用一个程序。
<jiero> caleb-: 其他的都是娱乐用的
<metbsd> jiero: what do you use then
<tIn502> 我还没有用gnome3
<tIn502> - -
<metbsd> wo jue de gnome3 bucuo
<metbsd> chao ku
<jiero> metbsd: whatever suits me and available
<tIn502> 每到一个特定的时候，要重装电脑很麻烦
<caleb-> gnome3 自动隐藏 virtual desktop 十分蛋疼
<caleb-> 浪费时间
<metbsd> nothing suits you if gnomeshell doesn't
<myke2> caleb-: 听说gnome-shell可定制性不比fvwm差
<ofan> metbsd: niubility
<metbsd> ofan: yah gnomeshell here
<tIn502> myke2 但比较吃资源吧
<metbsd> it's quite niubility
<myke2> tIn502: 不知道, 我不用
<myke2> caleb-: 比如tiling等等都是浮云
<tIn502> myke2: 我用了一下就不用了
<caleb-> 为了定制自己写 js
<caleb-> 太蛋疼了
<tIn502> 比较喜欢轻量级的桌面
<metbsd> tIn502: what is light weight desktop?
<tIn502> metbsd: fluxbox
<myke2> KDE
<metbsd> but fluxbox is not as fun
<tIn502> http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=fluxbox&hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=TI78TYvMHYSOvQONqc2uDA&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1153&bih=631
<metbsd> unless your pc is old
<myke2> lightweight是一个词
<myke2> 我Pentium M, 512MB RAM的表示KDE4无压力
<tIn502> metbsd 不old
<UTF-8> = =!
<metbsd> bu old then it can afford some advanced desktop environment
<shengun> o o
<tIn502> metbsd: 桌面不需要很花，否则影响工作效率
<ysyk> :-D神棍
<UTF-8> = =!
<ofan> ..
<metbsd> when it comes to gong zuo, i'd go for windows la
<shengun> 大家好
<rnimeio> 欢迎神棍到来
<^k^> shengun, 好  ㍫ 
<caleb-> win32 严重降低工作效率
<ofan> metbsd: 法语?
<tIn502> 节约硬盘空间也是一种
<metbsd> ofan: chinglish
<tIn502> 留着空间下电驴
<myke2> windows 7 的 tiling 太 thunder 了
<metbsd> storage is cheap
<tIn502> 平时也就看看电影
<tIn502> 开网页
<tIn502> 听音乐
<metbsd> 405 updates.. omfg
<tIn502> 如果说娱乐的话
<myke2> 就左右平铺
<myke2> 上下平铺
<myke2> 1:1平铺
<metbsd> tIn502: all you need is advacious and mplayer
<metbsd> for that kind of entertainment
<tIn502> smplayer
<tIn502> 我用这个
<metbsd> i am more of internet shopping person
<caleb-> metbsd: 没装输入法？
<tIn502> 那也只是浏览器
<tIn502> 撞了
<tIn502> 他装了
<metbsd> caleb-: not yet. waiting for the updates to be finished
<tIn502> - -。
<metbsd> zhaung le ,why would i speak english
<tIn502> - -
<metbsd> english is for foreigners
<tIn502> 看错了
<tIn502> 看成myke了
<metbsd> i'm not foreigners
<rnimeio> please speak chinese
<metbsd> haven't installed input method yet
<shengun> 这裡不是-cn么？
<iSUSE> here is #ubuntu-en,thx
<shengun> 难道会有洋人进来？
<caleb-> -cn == -chinglish
<yhzm1314> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<metbsd> please allow me to speak english a little longer
<iSUSE> you should go to #ubuntu-cn-chat
<aBiNg> caleb-: LOL
<metbsd> i am chinese and very
<metbsd> my wife always says im so traditional and conservative
<metbsd> more than ordinary chinese
<caleb-> metbsd: 封建余孽啊
<myke2> cpufreq-conservative?
<iSUSE> what?
<tIn502> 昨天我虚拟机上抓过fedora，感觉太蛋疼了
<tIn502> 比起ubuntu实在太不友好了
<metbsd> tIn502: why
<metbsd> what did it do to you?
<tIn502> metbsd: gnome3无法启动
<metbsd> video card driver issue?
<tIn502> 没有装虚拟上的驱动
<myke2> BSD不错
<tIn502> 我打算去读RHCE
<metbsd> no, there's no gnome-shell on vmware. that's why im putting it on my actual laptop
<tIn502> 所以装个fedora玩玩
<klose> myke2: bsd唯一的缺点是驱动支持不太好
<metbsd> tIn502: so now you changed your mind
<tIn502> klose: 你可以用 pc-bsd
<klose> tIn502: 一样的
<metbsd> cons about bsd is that it mostly don't support binary package system
<myke2> ports
<metbsd> msot of time bsd does not maintain binary packages for users.
<metbsd> ports=compilation
<klose> metbsd: 谁说的？ bsd的有二进制和编译源码两种包管理工具。
<klose> metbsd: 只是二进制相比源码会稍微陈旧点而已
<metbsd> klose: yes, but bsd's binary package comes from users or communities, not from distributor
<metbsd> i just prefer a binary only *nix
<metbsd> i'm sick of compilation
<dream1986> 英语不好，看不明白……
<metbsd> because i don't have a powerful machine to compile things
<klose> metbsd: 一样的。没那么多的大软件需要编译的
<rememberlonghorn> 那么Gentoo呢
<metbsd> klose: kde,gnome, xorg.
<klose> metbsd: 我的T43几年来一直是用的gentoo
<metbsd> gentoo is installed from scratch
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 用了几年*nix
<metbsd> gentoo is a more thorough compiling beast
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 差不多6年了吧
<metbsd> you need a powerful machine to drive gentoo
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 厉害
<klose> metbsd: 不需要吧，没听说ccahe， distcc吗？
<metbsd> never herad of them. never used gentoo
<rememberlonghorn> klose: distcc需要多机吧
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你的名字不用××bsd好么？
<metbsd> why not
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 你的名字真tmd的长啊~~~~~~~~~
<rememberlonghorn> klose: ccache除了编译内核还有什么优势
<metbsd> you are not named dreamysirc ok
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 恩，但是编译速度会好的多。而且gentoo诸如firefox， chrome， openoffice还是有二进制的
<metbsd> dreamy  is... virtual..irrealstic
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 然后呢？我的名字跟irc有关，所以上irc来了~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: ......
<metbsd> dramy sir see
<klose> rememberlonghorn: ccache是缓存原来编译过的软件，下次如果再次编译，会加快好多倍，所以很适合升级软件用
<metbsd> gotto reboot
<rememberlonghorn> klose: bsd一直用么
<rememberlonghorn> klose: package有多老? 举些例子
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: bsd用后蛋疼
<klose> rememberlonghorn: freebsd用过一段时间
<vic> 有要ssh帐号的没啊  看youtube不卡哦 60元人民币一年哦
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 有多老, 拿个软件对比下
<vic> 可以免费试用哦
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 和debian stable
<dreamysirc> vic: 几m，不卡？
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 这个我也不是非常了解，因为一直是用的ports
<rememberlonghorn> klose: ports很新?
<vic> dreamysirc: 必须不卡啊  我都用一个多星期了 一点不卡的说
<dreamysirc> vic: 可以一直免费试用么？
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 不，bsd本身很多就不新
<vic> dreamysirc: 不可以
<klose> rememberlonghorn: ports也很保守
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 举个例子
<dreamysirc> klose: bsd吹一吹开发者就很快了
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 例子？你去用用就知道了，软件一般般老，比debian stable新得多，但应该有特例。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 新很多?
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我说的是freebsd，其他的像dragonflybsd就en的软件跟freebsd查不多，cn的几乎是古董
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 新就对了
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 现在debian stable不老吧
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 老得我不能接受
<aBiNg> vic: 哪里的服务器啊。我之前的 sshchina 帐号，好久都连接不上了，浪费了。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: squeeze去年发布的
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 然后呢？
<vic> aBiNg: 200.46.208.172  这个ip 自己查
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 如果比stable新很多, 那应该和testing/sid差不多吧?
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 你服务器的吧，个人桌面stable不会抓狂？
<aBiNg> vic: 你就知道一 ip 么..
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 不是, 我现在stable混合testing
<klose> rememberlonghorn: pidgin在bsd的ports里面是2.7.11, 不知道在ubuntu11中是多少了？
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 有一些软件比testing还新
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 那还不错
<vic> aBiNg: 不够吗？
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 不知道, debian是2.7.11
<dreamysirc> vic: 你自己建的么？
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 虽然知道2.8已经
<yhzm1314> debian 6.0  桌面用户，路过一下
<vic> dreamysirc: 不是 帮某一位 朋友 推销来了
<klose> dreamysirc: 我觉得bsd除了硬件驱动有时会遇到困难，其他都还好
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 我觉得debian stable就目前而言可以接受啊, 除了fx
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 主要还是stable越用越老，别人一直更新，他老是不更新，悲剧啊
<aBiNg> vic: 用 ip 推销么
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 现在用Ubuntu 10.04 LTS的也有些吧
<zhanshime> 你直接去火狐官网下就可以了
<zhanshime> firefox不用装的
<rememberlonghorn> 不是, 我用iceweasel
<vic> aBiNg: 就这个ip，不同的用户。。速度没问题。。。价格我想还不贵把
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我是追新，以前用过stable，有种想吐血的感觉
<alvin_rxg> test
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 你大概是去年用lenny吧
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我现在chrome是14 fx是7，什么水平
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍬ 
<zhanshime> 我的也是test
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 你太追了
<yhzm1314> dreamysirc,   我没吐，呵呵
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: fx 4.01
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: iceweasel 4.01
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 个人桌面的一般就testing/sid混合
<klose> dreamysirc: 还好吧，实在要用新的东西，自己下载编译安装好了
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 7
<zhanshime> dreamysirc:太新不好
<klose> dreamysirc: 用debian就图个省心
<zhanshime> 插件跟不上
<dreamysirc> klose: 刚好都是不用的两大产物
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 我stable, testing, sid, experimental都混合一起的啊
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 跟不上确实
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 都开？这是病，得治
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 有啥关系
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 没啥关系~~~~~~~
<yhzm1314> 强迫升级症
<zhanshime> rememberlonghorn:你的其实就是sid
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 软件大多数都是testing的
<tang> 大家好啊
<tang> 我来了
<zhanshime> 混用的话
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 大多数都是testing, 少部分stable
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍬ 
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 混用的啊
<dreamysirc> yhzm1314: 我没有，只是随便升级了下就14和7了~~~~~~~~~
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 猛
<rememberlonghorn> 虽然官方不推荐混用
<tang> 重装了系统
<tang> yhzm1314, 你在啊
<zhanshime>  rememberlonghorn:更新时久而久之就会根据依赖全变成sid...
<tang> 帮个忙
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 不会的, 我给unstable的优先级好像是50
<yhzm1314> tang: ??
<rememberlonghorn> rememberlonghorn: 我天天aptitude upgrade
<tang> 怎样看我的网卡驱动是否安装成功？
<dreamysirc> tang: 可以上网就成功了
<klose> tang: 无线网卡？
<imtxc> debian 6 里面的wine  是1.0?
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 我天天aptitude upgrade
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 基本升级的都是testing
<zhanshime> 你们的debian的wine能开3d游戏么
<tang> 我是用的有线
<tang> 我想无线上网
<dream1986> 从来不用wine，大游戏还是换到windows中玩吧
<klose> tang: ifconfig -a 能看到所有的网卡
<tang> klose, 就是无线网卡
<imtxc> dream1986: 打算wine 门的
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: wine不知道，可以war3，机器吃不消
<dream1986> 小游戏开个虚拟机
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 门以没用了
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 现在又可以了。
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 你怎么混合的
<tang> klose, 你说的名录找不到文件啊
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 怎么，有时可以有时不行，很好玩？
<tang> 命令
<zhanshime> 我只用testing
<klose> tang: sudo ifconfig -a
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 呃 那想看看墙外 我再不会其他的办法么。
<dream1986> dabao以前也推荐我用门的,我没能用，tor我也试了，没速度，现在用vpn
<rememberlonghorn> tang: Debian?
<klose> tang: debian只有root用户才能使用ifconfig命令
<dreamysirc> dream1986: tor蛋疼的速度
<imtxc> dream1986: vpn收费的吧。
<tang> 你可以帮我看看结果吗？
<tang> klose,
<zhanshime> imtxc: 给你个在线加密代理https://remainhidden.com/
<^k^> 新⇨ 编译或打包 • kernel-2.6.39.1没有r8169 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335598 两个源码都解压了， locate只找到一个 linux-2.6.39、linux-2.6.39.1 Code: 07:43:22$ locate r8169 /home/janker/linux-2.6.39/drivers/net/.r8169.ko.cmd /home/janker/linux-2.6.39/drivers/net/.r8169.mod.o.cmd /home/janker/linux-2.6.39/drivers/net/.r8169.o.cmd /home/janker/linux-2.6.39/drivers/net/r8169.c /home/janker ...
<dream1986> imtxc: 是的，
<zhanshime> 这个也可以youtube
<imtxc> dream1986: 大概 怎么个价钱呢，按流量的？
<tang> 开始他们说可以把结果复制到哪儿？大家都可以看见
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 收费么？
<rememberlonghorn> tang: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tang> 我马上去，帮我看看
<dream1986> 多种收费模式，看不同的服务提供商
<tang> 谢谢
<zhanshime> imtxc: 不收,直接粘切到浏览器就醒了
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86583
<imtxc> dream1986: 这样的啊。
<tang> rememberlonghorn, 帮忙看看
<imtxc> zhanshime: 谢谢你。
<zhanshime> 不用谢
<tang> imtxc, 你还在啊？
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 教tang如何升级到testing
<klose> tang: eth1应该就是你的无线网卡了
<imtxc> tang: 恩啊。
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 教tang如何升级到testing
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 这个我还真不会。debian我一直用的是stable的
<tang> klose, 我的无线网卡驱动安装没有？
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 太慢了~~~~~~~
<zhanshime> rememberlonghorn:你把源全换成testing的源就可以了
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 还不可以看youtube
<rememberlonghorn> zhanshime: 教他, 他初学Debian
<klose> tang：如果你没两张有线网卡的话，就已经有无线网卡驱动了
<zhanshime> 可以啊,我看看
<rememberlonghorn> tang: 做完升级到testing之后按照http://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb做就可以了
<metbsd> 中文来了
<^k^> ⇪ title: rt2800usb - Debian Wiki
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 没必要吧，squeeze才刚刚出来，软件不会旧到哪里去的
<imtxc> 其实我的debian 现在也没有无线网卡用了 只能有线。
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 他有special hardware
<metbsd> fedora gnome3 有问题了
<tang> 但是你们说的这个在有线里面啊
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 特殊硬件那也只是和内核有关，也是编译内核而不是更新系统
<tang> 我有两张有线网卡，只是有一个用不起了。
<imtxc> 要是能想WIN 一样 GHOST 就好了。
<dream1986> 我用的ubuntu,无线网卡插上就能用了
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 无法看youtube的视频，真的
<zhanshime> dreamysirc: 主要是浏览网页的,不是看视频的
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 你要初学的编译内核
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 还有
<tang> 我是10.04系统
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 内核会影响udev什么的
<dream1986> zhanshime: 我也试过了，不能看youtube
<zhanshime> dream1986:你们火狐插件屏蔽了吧
<imtxc> zhanshime: twitter是白的。
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 反正新内核要动的东西可能很多
<dreamysirc> zhanshime: 我没插件fx7和chrome14都不行
<tang> rememberlonghorn, 帮我看看可以不？
<tang> 我就是想用这个无线网卡而已，已经重装了系统了。
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 没有的事情，内核是内核，udev新版本，也只需要内核版本高于2.6.13就可以了
<dream1986> zhanshime: 能打开youtube首页，点一个链接就没了
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 问题多好不, 内核相关的东西很多
<dreamysirc> tang: 网卡叫什么？
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 有些因为内核变新了要跟着更新的
<imtxc> tang: 重装系统还是没有解决？
<tang> 腾达W311R
<dreamysirc> tang: 装驱动了么？
<rememberlonghorn> tang: 不是Debian我无能为力
<tang> 好像是
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 。。。 我可没听说过有这个说法。我的debian5,用的就是2.6.38
<tang> 就是没有解决
<dream1986> 装个ubuntu 11.04看看，
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 我也是无线网卡的问题
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: debian
<tang> rememberlonghorn, 这样啊
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 你Debian5升级的时候, 至少修改过/etc/fstab吧
<dream1986> 装的时候把第三方那个勾上
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 第一次装系统的时候，无线网卡的开关是开的 所以就有驱动，后来重新装，给忘了开开关了 ，现在无线网卡不能用……
<zhanshime> rememberlonghorn:我的源列表deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free
<zhanshime> deb http://security.debian.org/ testing/updates main contrib non-free
<zhanshime> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org testing main non-free
<zhanshime> deb http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian/ testing main contrib non-free
<zhanshime> deb-src http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian/ testing main contrib non-free
<zhanshime> deb http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian-security/ testing/updates main non-free
<^k^> zhanshime:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<rememberlonghorn> klose: scsi_mod开了, hdX都变成sdX了, 新手的话不会修改怎么办
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 好像没有吧，这个和启动mount的硬盘分区有关，更新的是/boot/grub/menu.list
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<tang> 有人知道怎样解决吗
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 不是scsi的选项
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 有啥办法解决不呢？
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 是scsi仿真
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 是一个要废除的选项，你选了就成了hdx了
<imtxc> 求教 debian squzee 无线网卡的问题。
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 上firmware应该就ok了
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: module不能加载?
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 你可以去试试
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 不明白啊，不知道是什么原因呢。
<dreamysirc> tang: 你有装驱动么？
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 现在显示 “无线网络-已断开” 应该说明是驱动安装了的吧。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 问题更新内核当中hd变成sd之后有些设置要改的啊, 我遇到过
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: test
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 你的型号到Debian Wiki搜索下, 然后装下firmware应该就没事了
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 这不是废话，你用uuid就不用了
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: newbie出问题怎么办?
<tang> draketang, 我就是不知道该怎样装驱动
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 但是我点击取消了“启用无线”前面的钩 然后再启用无线，显示的是“设备未就绪”
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 但是新的系统默认就会有驱动了？ 我不相信，很多时候半年的版本更新，默认内核的选项不会有那么大的变化，我的有线网卡tg3从2.6.16一直到2.6.38哪个版本都不行
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 教他只升级内核, 到时候发现各种问题了
<imtxc> 请问无线网卡显示“设备未就绪是什么原因呢？”
<tang> 我有光盘
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 每个人都是这么走过来的，重装系统根本不是解决问题的办法
<tang> 可是不知道怎样装
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 现在不会出现啥问题，出现问题一般是在变动中，如上说的hdx转sdx和kms的那些时代
<dreamysirc> tang: 你有啥光盘？
<dreamysirc> tang: 网卡驱动的？有linux的版本么？
<blueghost> 谁知道还有什么翻墙的办法. tor 我能用, 但一用, 过不了多久就要不就断线, 要不就数据灯常亮, 然后上不了网
<tang> 腾达网卡的驱动光盘啊
<imtxc> 无线网卡额度问题，谁能帮帮我么。
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔买ssh吧
<imtxc> 无线网卡问题。
<tang> 介绍说支持linux
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 哦
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 这个还是自己折腾自己解决吧, 我都这样的, 但教别人教出问题可担当不起
<dreamysirc> tang: 看里面的linux版本的，拷贝出来编译安装
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 买后记得共享
<tang> 编译？
<imtxc> 无线网络显示“设备未就绪”
<tang> 我不会
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 估计不能编译吧, 这种和内核版本很有联系的
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 没钱
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我的无限网卡就是编译的，这跟kernel有毛关系
<blueghost> 其他人还有什么别的办法吗
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 会编译出错的啊
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 去赚钱，大叔
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 我以前有的啊
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 像我那个rtl8192u
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 拿网上的那个编译
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我的就是8192cu
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 赚了4000多, 要生活啊
<vic> 来 小奶牛 让哥哥么么
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 我是r8192u
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 编译不通过的
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 从官方那里下载到的
<klose> dreamysirc: 编译的往往也是编译成内核模块，安装到/lib/modules/`uname -r`/下面去的
<blueghost> vic:)
<vic> blueghost: 嘿嘿 邪恶不
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 要改一些参数，内核有函数变了，自己改去
<imtxc> 求教无线网卡的问题。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 有的好改了好吧
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我也是官方的
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 你版本和我又不同
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 后来发现内核里面有了
<klose> tang: sudo lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<imtxc> 大家的debian 使用无线网正常么。
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 我的太新，内核还没有
<klose> tang: 这个可以看到你的无线网卡的型号
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 还有我没能力hack linux kernel
<gplfeng> 欢迎小牛牛
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 内核只是自己集成一些让人方便而已
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 各种结构体如果定义发生变化, 根本不知道怎么改
<blueghost> vic:) 看谁, 对我来说, 正常
<blueghost> vic:) 邪恶的人不邪恶
<vic> 来 小奶牛 跟大家大家打个招呼
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 是torvalds那里的人自己写的吧应该是
<vic> blueghost: 嘿嘿
<nenew> 嘿嘿
<nenew> 新人来报道
<blueghost> vic:) 邪恶的人, 太善良了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 是蓝色药丸
<imtxc> klose: 你好，那怎么确认系统师是否安装了无线网卡的驱动呢。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: GPL的
<vic> nenew: 么么，太乖了
<blueghost> 奶牛是谁
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 不是
<tang> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo lspci | grep'Network controller'
<nenew> 新人新人
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 什么蓝色药丸
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 否则有firmware的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔怎么老是那么邪恶
<vic> blueghost: 传说中的奶牛博客的博主
<gplfeng> 传说中的小牛牛
<nenew> :)
<blueghost> nenew:) 新人?? 新人只有你一个??? 自己和自己洞房???
<klose> imtxc: sudo lspci |  grep 'Network controller'
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: fireware可以自己加定义文件夹，。config中
<tang> tang@tang-desktop:~$ 233600
<tang> 233600：找不到命令
<vic> blueghost: 哈哈。。大叔你太有爱了
<klose> tang: sudo lspci |  grep 'Network controller'
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 大叔不邪恶谁邪恶
<dreamysirc> blueghost: ~~~~~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> vic:) 邪恶的爱
<klose> tang: 少打了一个空格，不好意思
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 反正我菜鸟没能力修改驱动源代码
<blueghost> 糖???
<blueghost> tang:) 什么糖, 糖精???
<vic> blueghost: 嘿嘿。还是爱你儿子去把 我们就免 了把
<imtxc> klose: n能看到型号 就说明无线网卡的驱动安装是正常的么。
<klose> rememberlonghorn: 好像没几人要改内核代码吧
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 那个我知道, 还可以在编译的时候把firmware嵌入内核
<klose> imtxc: 不是的
<imtxc> klose: 那……
<blueghost> klose??? close???
<klose> imtxc: 只有这样你才能去查看对应的无线网卡驱动的内核模块是否被正确加载
<imtxc> klose: 这样的啊。
<blueghost> 对了, 谁懂八卦的
<imtxc> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 对我说几个拼音
<klose> imtxc: 你连自己的无线网卡型号都不知道，怎么知道对应的内核模块
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 我懂9挂，能行么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) shen me pinyin
<imtxc> blueghost: 八卦？
<klose> blueghost: 就是klose不是close
<tang> klose, 哪儿少了一个空格？
<blueghost> imtxc:) 对, 八卦对基本思想是什么
<rememberlonghorn> klose: 对应内核模块很容易, 一般不需要型号吧, 只要那个id就ok了
<vic> blueghost: 乾坎艮震，巽离坤兑
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 再测试下
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么意思
<tang> sudo lspci |  grep'Network controller'
<dreamysirc> vic: 大师好
<tang> klose, 你看对不对？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ni xiang ganma ne?
<klose> tang: grep 后面要加个空格
<klose> 应该是grep ‘Network controller’
<imtxc> blueghost: 呃，我也不懂 vic 是大师……
<vic> dreamysirc: 。。。。其实我就知道这写
<imtxc> vic: 求拼音
<blueghost> vic:) 我是说基本思想. 是一挂制约一挂, 或一挂是一挂的平衡???
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 网卡是啥接口的？usb还是pci？
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 笔记本内置的 应该是pci
<alvin_test> alvin_rxg: ni hao
<iSUSE> tang的无线网卡是ralink 2800
<vic> imtxc:  qian kan gen zhen xun li kun dui
<alvin_test> alvin_rxg: ni hao ya
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 啥笔记本
<iSUSE> 腾达w311
<tang> sudo lspci |grep 'Network controller'
<tang> 这样？
<blueghost> vic:) 中国弄一个八卦的政治体制怎么样. 八个部门, 一个部门制约一个部门, 或补充一个部门
<alvin_test> pin yin ce shi
<vic> blueghost: 不懂。。。。我就知道文王演周易
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 反正觉得linux那里人非常愿意自己写驱动
<iSUSE> sudo lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<Evanescence> blueghostsaid: hi
<vic> blueghost: 美把你，没可能
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 联想  y430
<blueghost> vic:) 变相实现多权分立
<iSUSE> 他少打一个空格
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 使用ubuntu 的时候，无线网络是正常的。
<Black_Jason> 八卦部门... =。=！
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 上次rtl8192u, 后来他们有人说什么自己写了一个, 打算代替下realtek的那个, 要我测试什么的
<dreamysirc> imtxc: linux对其支持还是很不错
<vic> blueghost: 主要还一党专政 就没可能
<blueghost> vic:) 忽然觉得国外的政治体系更符合八卦的思想. 当然 我对八卦是一知半解, 可能我完全理解错误
<Evanescence> hi
<rememberlonghorn> 天行健, 君子以自强不息
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍬ 
<imtxc> dreamysirc:  ubuntu 没有问题，debian 搜索不到网络，禁用无线再启用，显示设备未就绪。
<vic> blueghost: 应该是五行，相生相克
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔不要一错再错了，是9挂好不好
<blueghost> vic:) 那就几个部门相生相克 好吗
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 这样, lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 因为内核编译时集成的驱动不同吧，或是你没装驱动
<vic> blueghost: 三权分立 才三个而已。。。。这个部门不可能就是个位数的
<tang> sudo lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<dreamysirc> vic: 那就魏蜀吴了
<tang> 这样？
<tang> klose, 你在不？
<blueghost> vic:) 不一定要三权啊, 有些创新意识好吗? 就借用八卦的说法, 弄个八个部门不行吗.
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 返回什么
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: lspci -n | grep '04:00.0'
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵。。这不是说弄多少部门就弄多少的好不。。。。。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 对了, 你参与写内核的?
<vic> blueghost: 职权是分类的。。不可能像你那么理想化
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 04:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)
<blueghost> vic:) 研究一下 什么部门该是什么卦, 军队, 行政, 民生, 议会
<vic> blueghost: 大叔是不是迷糊了
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 没有
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 本来想请教几个关于coding standard
<klose> tang: 在阿
<blueghost> vic:) 我只是一个简单的想法, 该多少个, 得研究才行啊. 不是一定是多少, 就是借用八卦的思想,一个监督一个, 或者一个互补一个.
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 你的网卡驱动的名字叫啥，自己modprobe
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 刚才没看，你的已经modprobe了
<blueghost> vic:) 然后达成平衡, 任一个部门都不能变成一强势
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 呃
<klose> tang: 你刚才有结果了吗？
<vic> blueghost: 本来当前的部门就是相互克制和互补的，。，，可惜有个总揽的dang。。。
<imtxc> 那现在 该怎么做呢？
<dreamysirc> imtxc: ifconfig -a 看看出现啥
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<tang> 我就是没有结果啊
<tang> 问你你也不理
<tang> klose,
<blueghost> vic:) 就是说这是个摆设, 流于形式而已啊
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: lsmod | grep b43
<dreamysirc> klose: close与你有什么说不得人的关系？
<eatapple> klose: 是他表哥
<klose> tang: lspci
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 要揭开那 布吗, 大家都知道就好了. 有些事不能明说的
<dreamysirc> eatapple: 就只会吃苹果~~~~~~~~~
<tang> sudo lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<eatapple> 我表示我吃的是stephone
<tang> 你看嘛
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 你内核版本是什么
<blueghost> draketang:) eatapple 是亚当
<tang> 我是用的这个
<eatapple> 苹果总裁
<imtxc> dreamysirc: http://code.bulix.org/bq5zcr-80091
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 夏娃给他的苹果, 他吃.
<draketang> 晕了，我发现我老中枪
<vic> blueghost: 中国几千年来就是专政，新中国成立不也说社会主义专政吗。只要还是专政就没办法解决。
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 2.6.32-5-686
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 个wlan不是么？
<eatapple> vic: 不要谈政治
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 恩啊 可是就是不能上无线网啊。
<vic> blueghost:
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • moto atrix webtop ubuntu 可用office http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335599 请问moto atrix webtop ubuntu 可用office是什么？ 如何安装？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyzcn — 2011-06-18 20:57
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 你的那个驱动在2.6.37有个新的驱动
<blueghost> vic:) 你谈什么政治, 看 被骂了吧
<vic> eatapple: ok
<dreamysirc> imtxc: ifconfig wlan0 up && dhcpcd wlan0事事
<vic> blueghost: 你个怪叔叔。。你是坏淫啊
<eatapple> vic: 把关键字改成天朝就可以了
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: debian不是dhcpcd, 是dhclient
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 记得要把你现在的网卡ifconfig xxx0 down掉
<blueghost> vic:) 他没骂我啊
<imtxc> rememberlonghorn: 这样的啊。
<blueghost> vic:) 在听美国之音
<vic> blueghost: 我被你拐带了。。
<rememberlonghorn> dreamysirc: 而且在nm作用的时候dhclient似乎没用的
<vic> blueghost: 听把听把 社会主义好 社会主义好
<eatapple> blueghost: 你是管理员？
<blueghost> vic:) 没事, 还没找到好主, 暂时还不会出手
<blueghost> eatapple:) 我是大叔
<dreamysirc> rememberlonghorn: 都是大便党，我以后有新机器要变成大便党
<tang> klose, 说说啊
<vic> eatapple: 他是怪蜀黍
<eatapple> blueghost: 不理解？大叔？
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 没有那个文件或目录
<klose> tang: 我说什么我连你的无线网卡型号都不知道，你让我说什么
<eatapple> blueghost: 上次那个声卡的事情谢谢你啊
<tang> 怎么找到无线网卡？
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 你的dhcp是dhcpcd还是dhc啥的？
<klose> tang: lspci
<klose> tang: 敲这条命令看看有结果吗？
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<tang> 好
<^k^> ⇪ title: bcm43xx - Debian Wiki
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 自己dhc自己tab下
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 这个 还真不清楚 主要是 搜索不到无线网
 * blueghost 带着 vic 喊卖, 没人理, 郁闷啊, 亏本了. 带吃带住的, 拐了没人要. 丢了又不忍心
<blueghost> eatapple:) 没帮你什么啊
<dreamysirc> imtxc: dhc然后补全看看出现什么
<vic> blueghost: 。。。。。。。
<rememberlonghorn> imtxc: 先iwconfig
<vic> blueghost: 怪蜀黍啊 怪蜀黍
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 没补全什么, 没一个 dhc开头的人
<imtxc> dreamysirc: dhclient
<tang> 帮我看看
<blueghost> tang:) 看什么, 看叔叔能帮你什么
<tang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86584
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 那么就该该把我刚才的dhcpcd改成该命令啊~~~~~~~~
<tIn502> 这里有几个rhce?
<aaa> imtxc: imtxc 应该是b43
<dreamysirc> aaa: 不长名了？
 * blueghost 拿着一棒棒糖, 对 vic 说"乖乖, 叔叔家里还有很多"
<zhanshime> c:)这图标哪的,为什么我没有
<tang> blueghost, 你懂的话帮我看看
<aaa> dreamysirc: 无线网络先要iwconfig再dhclient好不
<aaa> dreamysirc: 直接dhclient无法分配的
<blueghost> tang:) 我看看看看
<tang> 重装了系统，DVD光驱找不到光盘了
<blueghost> tang:) 不懂
<blueghost> eatapple:) 我帮你什么了
<dreamysirc> aaa: 你的机器什么都没有么？无线工具都没有，来搞毛上网~~~~~~
<eatapple> tang: 你好像下午开始就一直在折腾什么新系统了？
<klose> tang: 你的无线网卡是外置的吗？
<vic> blueghost: 欺负你儿子去。。哼哼
<tang> 是啊
<tang> 装了系统
<gnix_oag> ;-)
<klose> tang: 也就是usb外置的无线网卡
<tang> 问题还好似没有解决
<imtxc> 哎呀。
<tang> 是USB的
<imtxc> 肿么办啊。
<eatapple> blueghost: 就那个声卡突然没声音了 你帮忙找人帮忙解决来着 结果。。。。。。。。
<aaa> dreamysirc: 我又没iwconfig
<aaa> dreamysirc: 照样上网
<tang> 现在光驱读盘都不可以了
<blueghost> eatapple:) 结果就好了?? 你应该多谢帮你的人, 我只是个婚介
<aaa> imtxc: iwconfig
<imtxc> aaa: 无线网络显示“设备未就绪 ”是什么情况呢？
<klose> tang: 一般版本的内核都不会默认有驱动的。
<aaa> imtxc: iwconfig, 然后paste一下
<eatapple> blueghost: 结果还是没有解决 我决定如果每次出现问题我直接重装  这个方法最简单
<imtxc> aaa: http://code.bulix.org/iz9056-80092
<blueghost> 怎么都装了无线网络, 我都插不了嘴.
<dreamysirc> aaa: 就那几样无线工具的配置工具，你没装，怎么上网？
<tang> klose, 我该怎么办？
<eatapple> blueghost: 我现在极度怀疑我的电脑硬件出了问题
<blueghost> eatapple:) 我想是你装了些什么不该装的东西了.
<aaa> dreamysirc: 我就wpa_supplicant就ok
<tang> klose, 系统总该识别我的无线网卡塞
<aaa> imtxc: Power Management: Off
<imtxc> 还有 我的无线网卡开关是开着的 现在
<dreamysirc> aaa: 我也用他，这不是无线配置工具，就这两样出名好不
<imtxc> aaa: 开关是开的 这个可以确认。
<eatapple> 我也是这么认为的 可是就是着不出是装了什么东西  所以现在系统裸奔 什么额外的东西都不装 apach我都放弃了
<aaa> dreamysirc: 家里哪里需要配置什么无线网络, 都知道什么SSID
<aaa> imtxc: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<imtxc> aaa: SIOCSIFFLAGS: 没有那个文件或目录
<aaa> imtxc: 没firmware
<aaa> imtxc: 太明显了
<klose> tang: 你的是特殊情况，机器有usb无线网卡的情况不多的。
<dreamysirc> aaa: iwconfig的工具放一边，iwconfig的命令也不是来用啥的，还是ifconfig来的好不
<XXARMYXX> hal这个东东是什么？
<imtxc> aaa: 是什么问题呢？
<aaa> imtxc: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<blueghost> tang:) 不要担心, 没什么坎是过不去的. 确实有困难,出去转转, 或者睡一觉, 别老想, 散散心, 可能你早已知道答案, 只是你太钻牛角尖,没引起你的注意. 放下一会, 可能那个正确的想法就自己冒出来了
<^k^> ⇪ title: bcm43xx - Debian Wiki
<dreamysirc> XXARMYXX: 过期淘汰的东西
<moriramar> XXARMYXX: hal 這個東西已經不用了吧？ FreeBSD 還在用，Linux 已經基本取消了。
<tang> 我另一台电脑装的无线网卡就可以使用啊
<klose> tang: lsusb 看看
<XXARMYXX> 我怎么还有啊
<aaa> dreamysirc: iwconfig我主要给wap
<klose> tang: 那我问你你另外一台电脑是不是linux， 是不是同样的一块usb网卡
<dreamysirc> aaa: 一般用iwconfig都是用来查查而已的~~~~~~~~~
<aaa> klose: 你要先教tang什么ls, pwd, cd这类的, 否则没法交流
<aaa> dreamysirc: 问题我没装wireless-tools, 没有这东西
<imtxc> aaa: 不敢瞎装驱动…… 上次装显卡驱动 结果…… 系统直接坏掉了。
<blueghost> tang:) 有些想法, 因为你的牛角尖, 所以没有机会 没有空隙钻出来. 很多想法都是在梦中想到的, 因为睡觉是最放松的时候, 一些心底的意识会通过梦来呈现
<aaa> dreamysirc: 提醒我要装下对了, 否则以后带外面去完了
<tang> klose, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86585
<aaa> imtxc: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<blueghost> tang:) 尝试一下放松一下
<aaa> imtxc: 型号就对你的那个
<tang> 帮我看看
<dreamysirc> aaa: 没这东西也可以，比叫出名就那两样，都可以的~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<aaa> imtxc: 你可以看见你符合b43, 不是b43legacy
<imtxc> aaa: 我不用先卸载已经有的驱动 是吧。
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么真理就没人理会呢
<aaa> dreamysirc: nm, wicd?
<aaa> imtxc: 这不是驱动, 是固件!
<tang> 我英语差，看不懂结果
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 真理不是大叔么？
<imtxc> aaa: 这样的啊，呵呵不明白 先看看那个wiki
<klose> tang: 只看的出的你的无线网卡是ralink的
<klose> tang: 但是具体型号还是不清楚
<tang> 可以看出有无线网卡？
<vic> blueghost: 啥真理
<klose> tang: 当然了
<aaa> imtxc: 我帮你看下
<XXARMYXX> 那么多文件要修改，好多要#，好多要去掉#，很烦的
<aaa> klose: 你让他lspci -vnn
<tang> 我郁闷啊
<klose> aaa: 他的无线网卡不是pci总线的，是usb外置的
<moriramar> XXARMYXX: 用 vim 把#去掉還算比較簡單……
<dreamysirc> aaa: net-wireless/wpa_supplicant &  net-wireless/wireless-tools
<blueghost> vic:) 很多时候碰到解决不了的问题, 都是从梦中得到启发. 很多时候其实自己已经想到了, 但因为既有的想法让自己转不了弯, 在梦中, 本来被自己忽略的想法就会在梦中呈现
<aaa> dreamysirc: 你说gentoo?
<moriramar> blueghost: 改變風格了？
<imtxc> aaa: 恩？
<imtxc> aaa: aptitude install wireless-tools 我这样 是吧。
<aaa> imtxc: 不是
<dreamysirc> aaa: 管理工具就那两比较出名，我的gentoo用wpa，arch用wireless-tools
<tang> 本想通过光盘装驱动，可是光驱失去功能了好像
<imtxc> aaa: 啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 与两个德国妹子亲密接触
<aaa> imtxc: 首先你在/etc/apt/sources.list里面是不是main non-free contrib
<XXARMYXX> 是不是源代码安装，执行效率要高？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<blueghost> vic:) 所以遇到一些什么想来想去都想不到的, 最好的办法就是放松一下, 然后再去想. 再去想的时候可能会有完全不同的视角
<moriramar> XXARMYXX: 不是。
<aaa> dreamysirc: 我都用GUI工具的, 菜鸟一个
<blueghost> moriramar:) 什么风格
<vic> blueghost: 大叔你太厉害了。。谁都知道。。大叔你是第一个敢说出来的人啊。。
<moriramar> blueghost: 以前主打政治呀……現在親民生了嘛……
<XXARMYXX> 那swift firefox速度怎么那么快啊！真的很爽
<aaa> 不要用swiftfox
<klose> 请教大家怎么贴图？
<imtxc> aaa: http://code.bulix.org/9l9zd0-80093
<blueghost> moriramar:) 我啥都不懂, 啥都想知道
<dreamysirc> aaa: 你用的应该是他们两其中的gui界面
<imtxc> aaa: 这样的。
<jiero> klose: 看 /topic
<blueghost> moriramar:) 想到一知半解的东西就说出来
<moriramar> klose: 去 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 帖。
<moriramar> blueghost: 很自然呢，不錯。
<XXARMYXX> 我现在就希望用linux，速度快，别的都不管了
<aaa> imtxc: 最后一个us那个不需要的
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<XXARMYXX> swiftfox是很容易挂
<imtxc> aaa: 这样的啊。
<blueghost> vic:) 谁都知道, 真正能这样做的人不多
<kiss990a> jiero, 在？
<aaa> imtxc: 你有没有看到他上面写for example, 意思是说你的163源后面加上non-free, contrib就ok了, 看上去你早已经加上了
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵
<kiss990a> jiero, slim 就是包含了fvwm的一个东西吧？
<klose> moriramar: 好的，谢谢你 :-)
<aaa> imtxc: imtxc 然后root下
<imtxc> aaa: 恩 是的，然后 就aptitude update& aptitude install wireless-tools 是吧
<blueghost> vic:) 想不到的,越去想, 明知放松一下就可能会更好, 但放不下啊, 放不下不想啊
<blueghost> vic:) 放不下
<XXARMYXX> 你们用的是archlinux？
<jiero> kiss990a: 我不知道。
<blueghost> 放不下
<tang> kim_linux, 打开DVD光驱也需要程序？
<XXARMYXX> 用slim的好像都用archlinux
<klose> tang: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86586
<kim_linux> tang: ？？？？
<imtxc> aaa: 对不呢
<kiss990a> jiero, 刚才我是在问你 关于arch 的桌面问题吗？
<vic> blueghost:这个。。反正我是不会的就不管了 ，。。。
<jiero> kiss990a: 我不用arch
<blueghost> vic:) 你放得下吗, 不再去想, 女人, 金钱, 虚荣,权利
<klose> tang: 内核中应该有ralink的usb无线网卡驱动，你得自己重新编译内核
<kim_linux> tang: 当然需要啦。。如果是播放光盘的话。得用smplayer啊＝ ＝
<kiss990a> XXARMYXX, 恩，是的。是在arch上安装窗口登录
<vic> blueghost: 汗。。。。两码事
<XXARMYXX> 又是改文件，#。。。或者去掉#
<imtxc> aaa: 接着  aptitude install firmware-b43-installer  这样 就好了么。
<kiss990a> jiero, 那我记错了。
<aaa> imtxc: aptitude update && aptitude install wireless-tools firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<blueghost> vic:) 世人就是放不下啊, 不知放下了, 是一个更广阔的世界. 就算知道, 舍得吗?
<vic> blueghost: 切。。。
<aaa> imtxc: 帮你对了型号, 你的是14E4:4315, 所以是我写的那个
<imtxc> aaa: 用的是  b43-lpphy 这个 是么
<aaa> imtxc: y
 * blueghost 继续叫卖 vic
<kim_linux> blueghost: 神马东西？？？
<vic> blueghost: 出家人还要金佛呢  放下了吗
<tang> kim_linux, 我做不来
<aaa> imtxc: 好了么
<imtxc> aaa: 哎呀 真谢谢你 我正试
<tang> klose, 我不会
<kim_linux> tang: 神马做不来？
<vic> blueghost: 怪蜀黍 今天话唠啊
<blueghost> vic:) 就说啊, 放不下啊
<caleb-> vic: 好修行人不要金佛的
<caleb-> vic: 要金佛的都不是好修行人
<tang> kim_linux, 打开DVD
<XXARMYXX> 修什么行啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 两个妹子轮流躺下
<kim_linux> tang: 用smplayer就得了啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后你上？
<aaa> 阿弥陀佛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太爽了
<vic> caleb-: 我觉的什么佛祖也不是好修行人。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 说几个拼音
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看她们走光？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<szsloss> ...................
<dreamysirc> vic: 金佛有冒用，金刚葫芦娃才厉害，去修炼吧
<caleb-> vic: 不管宗教，佛祖至少是大思想家
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 你修了,还要问什么行吗. 修了就啥子都空了
<gebjgd> 都是c c++罩杯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) zheshi yiju yong pinyin da de yiju hua
<alvin_rxg> pinyin warning!
<caleb-> 佛祖其实没想成立宗教的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计17岁那样
<imtxc> aaa: 好像在下载驱动
<XXARMYXX> 哈哈,C++罩杯
<XXARMYXX> C＋＝D C++＝F
<XXARMYXX> 是不是啊？
<aaa> caleb-: 原本没"佛祖"这名讳吧, 佛是佛.
<imtxc> aaa: 哇 哇
<imtxc> aaa: 谢谢 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这么年轻呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) yuanlai wo dazi zongdai kongge. yuanlai shi yinwei pinyin a. xianzai cai zhidao
<alvin_rxg> PinYin Warning! pls use www.inputking.com
<caleb-> aaa: 懒得打他名字啊
<caleb-> aaa: 知道是谁就好了
<aaa> imtxc: 然后sudo iwconfig帖下
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别玩了…
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧
<aaa> caleb-: 不叫佛祖的, 佛祖这名讳好像来自西游记
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 测试好了吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 胸很
<gebjgd> 不错
<klose> tang: 慢慢来，编译内核需要知道很多东西，特别是硬件方面的。但是我告诉你，即使你重装系统，结果很可能和现在一样，没有无线网卡驱动，真的想解决这个问题，找本linux的基础书，从头看起，看到如何编译内核，搞清楚自己再自己弄吧
<imtxc> aaa: 已经能找到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，不是“大”呢
<XXARMYXX> Inputking是open source吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就连吃饱的汉子都会有想法
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<caleb-> .tag
<tang> klose, 我不会重装系统了，是在不行我就改系统了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我爱急救课
<imtxc> aaa: http://code.bulix.org/ufgudv-80094
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还想去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没上过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你就说，这次没学好，下次再来
<gebjgd> 没上够
<blueghost> tang:) 慢慢来. 不过要用于尝试, 如果你对这个感兴趣. 别反问我我懂得多少, 我对这些不干兴趣
<aaa> imtxc: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<gebjgd> 白人姑娘漂亮的真多
<aaa> imtxc: 然后能用了么
<imtxc> aaa: 已经好啦
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 不信
<imtxc> aaa: 已经连接了 真谢谢你呢。
<klose> tang: 改系统？ 换发行版，还是升级版本？ 我告诉你这个都没用
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 同感, 特别是鼻子. 东方的鼻子没几个好看的.
<tang> blueghost, 啥子意思
<imtxc> aaa: 谢谢你  终于解决了呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 推荐你去上上
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你说的是俄罗斯的鹰鼻还是？
<blueghost> tang:) 就是要用于尝试, 别害怕失败. 不过要总结失败的经验.
<caleb-> 白人姑娘皮膚漂亮的真少
<tang> 我胆子比较大啊
<gebjgd> 爽疯了你alvin_rxg
 * caleb- 还是华人妹子好
<tang> 尝试多次ul
<blueghost> tang:) 别重复以前的错误, 就会慢慢进步
<XXARMYXX> slim登陆界面是不是还可以执行命令啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都是比你小4到5岁的
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<blueghost> caleb-:) 华人的妹子, 没几个有鼻子的, 就一馒头.
<tang> blueghost, 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到时候你就准备流鼻血吧
<aaa> imtxc: 对了, 你怎么paste的
<blueghost> tang:) 不用
<XXARMYXX> ctrl＋V
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还都露胸
<aaa> imtxc: 我说那个pastebin
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 中国，不是所有人都漂亮，不是所有人都丑，ok
 * blueghost 因为没什么懂的, 只能说些毫无用处的 激励的话
<aaa> 阿弥陀佛
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 没说丑啊, 是说没鼻子好吗. 但我没说没鼻子就不好看. 但我喜欢白人的鼻子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行。急救课就只能一次
<imtxc> aaa: 现在已经拔了网线……
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 中国也有很多鼻子很好看的~~~~~~~~~~~
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 我说你的pastebin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除非你再考别的车本
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 恩？
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 你怎么复制上去的
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 我在Debian里面找不到特别好的工具
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没车
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 复制什么呢？
<XXARMYXX> 咦，鼻子也是ubuntu－cn的技术问题，需要攻关解决啊！
<caleb-> 白人鼻子好看的也不多啊
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 就是粘贴到pastebin上去, 像你刚才
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 好吧, 对于鼻子, 我俩的审美不一样. 我喜欢高挺的, 象一面墙竖立在脸中间, 左边眼睛看不到右边的景物(被鼻子挡住了)
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 粘贴片段是吧
<caleb-> 男人鹰勾鼻可以帅气，妹子鹰勾鼻能看么…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻。你学车本是必须要上急救课
<blueghost> caleb-:) 有什么不能看
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 用什么工具的? 我嫌pastebinit参数太多
<blueghost> caleb-:) 等会
<bluek> 问一下哈
<namoamitafo> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> namoamitafo:
<blueghost> bluek:) 问什么
<bluek> gimp里面，选择一块区域，然后把这个地方移到另一个地方怎么弄？
<imtxc> namoamitafo:   恩 掉线了
<XXARMYXX> 左边眼睛看不到右边景物，那不是昆虫的脸样子嘛！
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 你用什么工具的
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 是粘贴片段不
<bluek> 在ps里面是v键，然后按着alt
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 随便
<bluek> 在gimp里面怎么弄？
<imtxc> namoamitafo: http://code.bulix.org/
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 你是上那个网站的?
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg 123
<bluek> 不是移动，是复制
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 恩啊
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 456
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 那更不方便......
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 呃……
<blueghost> 东方的女孩,看不到鼻哥隆
<blueghost> caleb-:) http://imagebin.org/158893 这个能看吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://imagebin.org/158893 左边的你看过了吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 左边的死人
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 那 还有啥办法呢
<namoamitafo> imtxc: 其实我没经验, lspci -vnn现实资料最全面
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧
<XXARMYXX> 老是显示Antispam verification failed.
<namoamitafo> imtxc: archlinux下有个工具叫做wgetpaste非常方便
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 右边的不错
<namoamitafo> imtxc: debian下我用pastebinit, 但是参数比较多
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢谢, 你把左边的盖住来看
<XXARMYXX> 我的眼睛还真可以看到自己的鼻子尖尖
<vic> kde有个widget 叫 pastebin 很好
<imtxc> namoamitafo: 呃 …… 我一直是那个网站贴的……
<alvin_rxg> 右边还行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢谢
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 鼻子尖尖?? 克夫
<imtxc> 呃 那 大家是怎么贴片段的呢……
<tang> 再见各位！
<aBiNg> http://www.colorado.edu/ErrorDoc/images/new404buffalo.jpg
<imtxc> tang: 解决了？
<szsloss> 跑了
<XXARMYXX> 那我克妻
<blueghost> ....
<imtxc> ……
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 男的没这个说法吧
<imtxc> tang同学，研究了一下午了。
<XXARMYXX> http://imagebin.org/158893挂了
<szsloss> 江湖术士？？
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 克什么的好像都没说男的
<XXARMYXX> 这个链接挂了
<imtxc> 难道  大家贴片段 用的不是 /tpoic 里面的那个地址么……
<namoamitafo> klose: 编译内核很难啊
<blueghost> imtxc:) 随你啊
<namoamitafo> klose: 我还不会编译
 * gebjgd 放屁
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 没啊
 * gebjgd 开窗
<caleb-> 其实肯学鸟语的话啥都不难
<caleb-> 鸟语不用很强，字母认得就行
<blueghost> caleb-:) 你说 粤语???
 * gebjgd 爽
 * caleb- 当年学电脑时还只会大写字母，小写不认得
<caleb-> 国内都普及拼音教育了，学鸟语还不是分分钟的事？
<blueghost> 如果东方人配个西方的鼻子 会怎么样 有能力我想整个高鼻子
<imtxc> c,
<imtxc> c:
<XXARMYXX> 搞个大象鼻子？
<imtxc> c；
<XXARMYXX> 哈
<imtxc> c:
<imtxc> c,
<XXARMYXX> 刘德华的鼻子
<blueghost> caleb-:) 鸟语? 粤语?? 我只听说过说 粤语 为鸟语的, 没通过说英语
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 刘德华的鼻子还不够高
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 要更高
<vic> 英语 鹰语 鸟语
<imtxc> pidgin 把我的名字里面c  弄成表情了。
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 眼窝要深
<XXARMYXX> 狗的鼻子呢？嘻嘻
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 干嘛要用动物来比喻呢
<blueghost> 我去看最后的气宗了
<bluek> 有人知道gimp里在是怎么复制选择区域吗？
<blueghost> 最后问一个, c++ 1x 的有书出来了吗, 中文的. 今晚去书店, 没有
<blueghost> 最后问一个, c++ 1x 的有书出来了吗, 中文的. 今晚去书店, 没有
<blueghost> bluek:) 很简单啊
<blueghost> bluek:) 编辑,复制
<iSUSE> blueghost: 陪你儿子一起看？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我得鼻子就是
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<bluek> blueghost，快捷键呢？
<XXARMYXX> 又是鼻子
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 羡慕
<gebjgd> blueghost, 鼻梁很高
<blueghost> bluek:) 你说快捷键啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 遗传
<namoamitafo> klose: 还有你怎么知道默认内核里面没把ralink编译进去的
<namoamitafo> klose: 分明是编译进模块了
<XXARMYXX> 咦，我//msg 竟然不在大厅里面显示了
<bluek> blueghost,你说的不对，我说的是复制选择区域
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<bluek> 不是全部。
<blueghost> bluek:) 怎么不对呢
<bluek> blueghost，因为我试过了
<bluek> 比如：在一张图片里面，有一个地方有花，我想把那个花再放一个到另一个地方。同一张图片
<blueghost> bluek:) 对啊,对啊
<bluek> 在ps里面是选择那个花，然后按v键，然后再按着alt拉鼠标
<blueghost> bluek:) 怎么不对, 我这对
<bluek> 可是你的做法不对。：）
<namoamitafo> klose: 默认内核里面 CONFIG_RT2800USB=m
<bluek> 我的真的不对的
<blueghost> bluek:) 怎么不对.
<namoamitafo> klose: 怎么凭主观臆断的
<blueghost> 有俩复制, 一复制, 一复制可见
<blueghost> bluek:) 有俩复制, 一复制, 一复制可见
<imtxc> c: 
<bluek> 我只要复制，就是复制了整个图片，而不是选择区域
<bluek> 我试一下第二个
<gebjgd> äüö߀#$%&"!
<imtxc> 我收到C  就全变成笑脸了。
<blueghost> bluek:) 那复制可见
<bluek> 复制了之后怎么移动呢？
<blueghost> bluek:) 粘贴同一个图像???
<bluek> 是的
<blueghost> bluek:) 你可以粘贴为图层,然后移动图层
<blueghost> bluek:) 行吗, 我这行
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ok，PinYin 警告完成了
<klose> nom
<bluek> 怎么移动？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 能说说 你干的是什么呢, 一头雾水
<imtxc> 大家有用pidgin 的么
<blueghost> bluek:) 移动图层啊
<klose> namoamitafo: 那就lsmod | grep 'rt' 看看有没有加载对应的模块
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 就是谁谁谁敲了一串拼音，然后给个警告，再让他/她使用 inputking.com
<bluek> blueghost，点哪一个？
<blueghost> bluek:) 你怎么粘贴的, 如果是普通的粘贴,必须改名,才能变为一个图层,如果是在选取外点击,会粘贴到当前图层
<blueghost> bluek:) 最好粘贴为一个图层, 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<imtxc> 大家pidgin 让文字不自动变成表情 是在哪设置呢
<iSUSE> Must install package kernel-firmware. Configure module rt2870sta to load at boot. Works great with Network Manager.
<XXARMYXX> 不是用的linux吗？怎么又ps了？
<blueghost> bluek:) 行了吗
<XXARMYXX> ps有linux版本的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 在irc中?? 一个机器人???
<alvin_rxg> man ps <-- 这个 ps ?
<caleb-> alvin_rxg++
<imtxc> ：）
<alvin_test> da jia hao ma ?
<imtxc> :)
<alpha080> ralink 2800各种坑爹啊，opensuse里面也要装kernel-firemwar
<alvin_rxg> <AUTO> alvin_test: Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<caleb-> bu da hao
<alvin_test> <AUTO> caleb-: Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) gimp 不是 linux 下的??? 讨论 gimp 没错吧
<XXARMYXX> 哈，man ps  图层？
<tIn502> alvin_rxg: 我们很好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 明白了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<bluek> 算了哈哈，用ps
<bluek> 太痛苦了
<bluek> 这个图处理好以后好好学习一下
<blueghost> bluek:) xinglema
<XXARMYXX> 牛，用gimp
<imtxc> :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 应该象^k^ 那样, 先翻译出来然后在让他去你的网址
<alvin_test> again, da jia hao ma ?
<blueghost> bluek:) 可以了吗
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<bluek> 我vbox了哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ^k^ 拼音能翻译？
<bluek> blueghost,不想折腾了，直接vbox ps
<lichangjian> sid的gnome终端，在用X输入法时，反应非常慢，要按2秒才显示字符，还有解决思路
<blueghost> bluek:) 很简单的啊, 粘贴为图层就可以整个图层移动了哇
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 会被踢的
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 放心，时间有控制的
<XXARMYXX> <alvin_test>，da jia bu hao ma
<alvin_rxg> XXARMYXX: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ^k^ 不是吧 gb码 转为utf-8吗, 最好就先翻译为汉字再让他去那地址
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 人机合体???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 做不到吧…
<XXARMYXX> alvin_rxg是robot？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，就一个简单的脚本而已啊。
<XXARMYXX> niubility！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 应该可以, 就是象微软拼音那样, 只是不进行修改的状态,直接输出
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 电脑从10.10升级到11.04，不能上网了。请问能能否从11.04退回到10.10呢？会不会很麻烦呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335605 电脑从10.10升级到11.04，不能上网了。请问能能否从11.04退回到10.10呢？会不会很麻烦呢？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 alex04 — 2011-06-18 21:44
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那还是不要了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有些字可能会不对
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 可以采用 sogou 云的 api
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那也行啊. 虽然不会所有子都转换正确, 但至少让 人看的懂, 我想还是有必要的
<bluek> blueghost,你是怎么移动的？直接按光标键？
<blueghost> 如果有好的英文翻译更好了, 我做过用雅虎的小鱼翻译弄个机器人, 去#ubuntu做翻译小姐, 在私聊里翻译#ubuntu里的聊天, 但翻译的看不懂
<bluek> blueghost,我的意思是，在ps里面有一个移动图层的键，或者按快捷键v,但是gimp里面是什么？
<blueghost> bluek:) 工具里不是有啊
<bluek> blueghost,哪一个是的啊？
<blueghost> bluek:) m
<lichangjian> sid的gnome终端，在用X输入法时，反应非常慢，要按2秒才显示字符，还有解决思路
<XXARMYXX> gimp里面用菜单命令
<blueghost> bluek:) m
<blueghost> bluek:) 你是中文的吗, 在工具箱里,每个工具看 tooltip 不就好了吗, 还有快捷键
<bluek> blueghost,可是我移动的是整个图层
<blueghost> bluek:) 就是整个图层啊
<namoamitafo> lichangjian: 可以用testing的啊
<XXARMYXX> blueghost，改成BlueElf，名字更好听
<bluek> blueghost,我想复制选择区域，选择区域！！！
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 就一名字, 你要那么在乎吗
<XXARMYXX> 我只是建议嘛，也不是在乎什么
<XXARMYXX> ^_^
<blueghost> bluek 你是复制整个图片, 还是选择区啊
<lichangjian> 原来用testing的，最近才改到sid
<namoamitafo> iSex: 阿弥陀佛!
<iSex> nice name :)
<namoamitafo> lichangjian: 可以强制某个软件testing的
<bluek> blueghost,选择区啊，是选择区！老大
<namoamitafo> lichangjian: 你搜索apt-pinning
<XXARMYXX> iSex这个名字好！
<XXARMYXX> 嘿嘿，不过容易被Block
<blueghost> bluek:) 选择区的话, 选择, 然后复制, 然后粘贴, 这时可以移动粘贴的部份, 之后固定浮动图层, 会在当前图层上粘贴, 如果直接图层名, 会变为一个新图层
<alpha080> 偶又不说话，谁block啊
<lichangjian> namoamitafo：谢谢
<alpha080> 还有ihot,iblonde,iboob...
<blueghost> bluek:) 如果想粘贴时变为新图层, 可以用粘贴为新建图层,即可
<XXARMYXX> iGhost
<alpha080> iSimpon
<blueghost> iF*ckiSex
<alpha080> iF*ckGfw
<bluek> blueghost,我知道，可是问题是，我现在只要复制，然后再粘贴，是多了一个图层，问题是：当我看这个图层的时候，这个图层却是空的。我啥也没复制过来。
<XXARMYXX> u变成*了
<alpha080> nonono
<XXARMYXX> 要选择图层之后再粘贴
<XXARMYXX> GIMP不好用，修改代码自己改进
<bluek> 算了，我明明是选择图层的啊。。。。我不会犯这种低级的错误。
<XXARMYXX> 要选择新图层之后再粘贴
<bluek> 我ps也好多年了
<blueghost> bluek:) 是要粘贴变为一个新的图层,还是粘贴到一个图层上. 如果是粘贴为新的图层, 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层. 如果是粘贴到一个图层上, 编辑->粘贴入
<XXARMYXX> 图层眼睛要打开，也就是可见
<blueghost> bluek:) 错了,如果是粘贴到一个图层, 要做一次固定浮动图层 才行
<bluek> 可以了
<bluek> 但是很奇怪
<XXARMYXX> 固定浮动图层？
<bluek> 可以是可以了，但是有一点很奇怪，我只要把原图，也就是所谓的背景眼睛点掉，当时图层是空的哈哈。
<XXARMYXX> 第一次听说这个东东
<blueghost> bluek:) 有什么奇怪 图层->固定浮动图层, 就可以将粘贴到当前图层
<XXARMYXX> 当然是这样啦
<XXARMYXX> 还用ps好多年了
<bluek> 在ps里面不会出现这个问题，您不知道吗？：）
<bluek> 要知道在ps里面会自动新建一个图层
<bluek> 而在gimp里面就不会
<blueghost> bluek:) 会啊
<blueghost> bluek:) 你是要粘贴变成一个新图层吗,俩办法, 改图层的名字, 就会变一个新图层
<bluek> 你在ps里面点掉背景图片眼睛的时候，别的图层看不到吗？你的ps也太高级了吧？
<blueghost> bluek:) 要不 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<XXARMYXX> gimp粘贴是作用在当前层嘛！
<bluek> blueghost,你说的我理解了，那是因为ps里会自动命名，为copy1
<blueghost> bluek:) 固定浮动图层就会放在当前图层
<XXARMYXX> ps商业软件，当然易用一些
<bluek> 所以我说啊，在ps里面不会出现，而你并不知道这一点。还说我用ps好多年了是吧？
<blueghost> bluek:) 你不会 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层 吗
<bluek> blueghost,我以为它会自动命名，自动新建一个图层的
<blueghost> bluek:) 可以啊可以啊
<blueghost> bluek:) 你把我说的都看不见吗
<blueghost> bluek:) 会变成 "粘贴板#.." 这样的名字
<summerman> 解压一个主题至themes文件件下，怎么显示您没有权限将归档文件解压缩到文件夹“file:///usr/share/themes”中
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<blueghost> 编辑->粘贴为->新建图层
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<namoamitafo> ^k^: 怎么没有kick
<^k^> namoamitafo, 多少你认为是什么？  ㍮ 
<blueghost> bluek:) 看到了吗, 默认没有快捷键,去属性里设置快捷键
<namoamitafo> ^k^: !kick
<^k^> namoamitafo, 你有很多的恐惧？  ㍮ 
<bluek> blueghost,嗯嗯谢谢
<blueghost> bluek:) 首选项->环境->快捷键->编辑->新建图层, 设置快捷键
<namoamitafo> 88 everyone
<blueghost> bluek:) 我说了n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n^n 次了
<namoamitafo> n = 1
<XXARMYXX> ^k^，在干什么？
<blueghost> 我都说了n的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: n = 1，结果就是1
<blueghost> 我都说了n的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方的n次方
<blueghost>  (n=n)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<wwliu> 要刷屏？
<touparx> 刷吧
<blueghost> wwliu:) 不刷屏无法解恨
<tusooa> blueghost: n=1
<blueghost> tusooa:) 好吧
<blueghost> n=0.1
<tusooa> er,cfy咋改lisp
<tusooa> 了
<wwliu> blueghost: 哈哈，可以理解
<tusooa> blueghost: 0.1计算会比较麻烦,还是1,简单快捷,得数就是1
<tusooa> 呵呵
<blueghost> tusooa:)
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<XXARMYXX> 0.99999999999...=1
<blueghost> :)
<bluek> 处理完了，哈哈，妈妈的，下载一个gimp 手册下来慢慢看
<blueghost> bluek:) 明白了吗?
<XXARMYXX> 个人认为，不需要
<blueghost> bluek:) 就没想过如何安慰我,平复我的愤怒吗
<bluek> blueghost,明白了
<blueghost> bluek:) 谢谢
<bluek> blueghost,只是有很多快捷键不习惯，比如放大，缩小。是ctrl，比如图章，是c，比如，选择是r
<blueghost> bluek:) 好像新版会有历史的重置功能
<blueghost> bluek:) 不知道怎么描述,就是象ps的历史画笔
<bluek> blueghost,有的，我知道。
<blueghost> bluek:) 哦, 当前版本没有吧
<blueghost> bluek:) 忘了从哪看到, 貌似是下一版本的吧
<bluek> blueghost,你说的不是历史记录？
<bluek> blueghost,问你啊，gimp默认是没快捷键的吗？
<blueghost> bluek:) 历史画笔啊, 就是模糊, 然后回到上一次历史, 用历史画笔画, 让那个地方应用模糊
<blueghost> bluek:) 有些没有,象粘贴为新图层的默认没有
<bluek> blueghost,哦，没注意到，第一次这么完完全全的用gimp
<blueghost> bluek:)
<bluek> blueghost,我去下一个help....
<blueghost> bluek:) 好吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) zaijian le wo de pengyou. gei wo nage jinggao. xiexie
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<bluek> 问你啊
<blueghost> bluek:) 问我什么
<bluek> blueghost,你用过ps吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你怎么判断 那个是拼音还是英文
<blueghost> bluek:) 极少
<bluek> blueghost,感觉没快捷键太烦了，一会儿点菜单。我打个比方啊。
<blueghost> bluek:) 自己设快捷键
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你怎么判断 那个是拼音还是英文
<bluek> blueghost,在ps里面是这样子的，m,选择，再按v，再按着alt，一动，想复制多少就复制多少。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 查表呗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) testing this is a english?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<bluek> blueghost,在gimp里面也可以这样子吗?哈
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 以后得扩大一下，非中文和英文都给警告……
<blueghost> bluek 复制为新图层吗
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 现在是侦测 pinyin?
<bluek> blueghost,晕，不是。。。是对当前图片操作。
<caleb-> test foo bot
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 是啊，但不是智能的方案
<bluek> blueghost,算了，我对比着自己慢慢研究，就那几个组合键，多试试
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 或者拉丁文都不行. 如果是 阿拉伯文呢
<caleb-> wo xi huan zhong wen
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) zheyang ne, pinyin 中文hunhe呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那些在 unicode 可以检索的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 混合可以呢
<langui> langui
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 和混合无关，只是我的脚本不够智能，
<langui> 挺只能的, 昵称不会检测
<Guest55969> 大家好，我想问，我现在是lubuntu11.04，可以把源改成sid吗？会不会有什么影响呢？一直想用sid，只是从debian一点点配置太麻烦啦，我又比较懒，呵呵
<caleb-> Guest55969: 一句话，不行
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 要用于尝试,用于牺牲
<Guest55969> 唉
<blueghost> caleb-:) 为什么这样呢. 要鼓励他用于尝试,用于冒险,不怕失败
<blueghost> caleb-:) 遇到问题, 下次就不敢了嘛. 一个人的成长就得不断撞南墙
<Guest55969> 现在用lubuntu挺稳定的，我计划是等到什么时候出11.10了，就试试改sid源，出错了直接来11.10
<blueghost> vic:) 我的鼓励多么正确
<Guest55969> 呵呵
<caleb-> Guest55969: 出错一般就没机会改了
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 对, 要用于尝试. 我就是这样的,用大便的源装 gnome3, 被弄死了
<jiero> 。。。
<Guest55969> 前段时间折腾的有点多，debian-kde，arch，ubuntu unity都换了好多便，还有lmde，最后还是lubuntu用着舒服
<jiero> Guest55969: 直接留下/home 用debian 覆盖系统就行
<Guest55969> 呵呵，gnome让我很失望，以后不打算再用gnome了
<jiero> Guest55969: Ubuntu转Debian很容易
<blueghost> caleb-:) 没问题啊. 只要做好充份的保险措施, 备份等. 就试啰, 最多推到重来
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: osmsg 改得不错啊
<Guest55969> 用debian覆盖系统，不还是得从头配置吗
<blueghost> caleb-:) 中国也一样, 专政试过了, 是该推倒重来了
<zhangkaixuan> caleb-:嘿嘿 谢了
<freeayu> php的运行速度 比 python 快？
<caleb->  /home 保留，需要配置的很少吧
<jiero> Guest55969:  我就不用，你重要的是系统，我重要的是家目录
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 我重要的是 vic 能够出手. 你要吗
<Guest55969> 怎么说呢，比如自动挂载就实现不了吧
 * blueghost 带着 vic 叫卖, 谁要
 * jiero 都不要。
<caleb-> 目前只有 unity 是 ubuntu 专属吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • man : can't reslove http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335611 我先在/usr/local/ 装了asymptote, 後來又因为用apt-get 安装texmaker, 因依赖关系又在/usr里装了asymptote, 因为有两个asy, 我就卸载了/usr/的asymptote, 但是 $man asy 闪出两行 man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man1/asy.1.gz: No such file or directory man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man1/xasy.1x.gz ...
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<jiero> 留着和要了都没区别
<caleb-> 其它功能啥 distro 没有？
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 你怎么不可以装 debian 用ubuntu的源不行吗
<caleb-> unity 这二货不要也罢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .....
<XXARMYXX> 这里用tex的多吗？
<jiero> caleb-: 还有 zeitgeist，转了Debian就怀念那个。
<Guest55969> 我换debian源其实就是想实现rolling update，呵呵
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 试试我说的, 装个debian,然后换ubuntu的源
<caleb-> jiero: debian 有啊
<jiero> blueghost: 不同步。
<jiero> caleb-: 太慢了。
<caleb-> Guest55969: debian rolling 还没开测呢
<jiero> caleb-: 更新超慢不说。
<blueghost> jiero:) 重点是尝试 不同的 东西, 最多推倒重来
<caleb-> Guest55969: 要是能自己检修就用 debian sid 吧
<jiero> blueghost: 你的重点是空间/时间剩余
<jiero> Guest55969: 你是ofan？
<ofan> jiero: 不是
<jiero> 哦。
<blueghost> 啊, 听了一晚美国之音,终于没被断网.
<jiero> ofan是 Guest65653
<ofan> jiero: ...
<XXARMYXX> 三个点什么意思？
<jiero> ofan: 好玩的孩子。 XXARMYXX 说明这个人温柔
<ofan> 点代表任意字符
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 胸部的两点, 还有那一点
<XXARMYXX> 高！
<freeayu> 干嘛听美 国之音
<blueghost> 茂名也出现武警维稳示威活动了
<XXARMYXX> 原来三个点就是是三点的意思
<zmcbb30> blueghost: 武警而已
<blueghost> freeayu:) 让美国之音来帮自己洗脑,来对抗共党的洗脑. 这叫平衡好吗
<XXARMYXX> 美国之音在美国播出是违法的
<freeayu> 有点无极杂谈
<blueghost> zmcbb30:) 一大东风一车武警,拿着盾牌
<freeayu> 想提高 英语？
<Guest55969> 对了，我听说irc是不会被监视的，咱们在这里讨论时政很完全的吗
<freeayu> 对了，有谁想找PHP工作的，联系我
<blueghost> XXARMYXX:) 管它违法不违法,就只是平衡而已.
<blueghost> Guest55969:) 谈吧
<wzssyqa> Guest55969: 当然不安全，别讨论了
<caleb-> Guest55969: 非常不安全，别讨论了
<zmcbb30> blueghost: 你在茂名 ?
<blueghost> freeayu:) 美国之音的中文节目
<wzssyqa> 都是有log的
<blueghost> zmcbb30:) 我们是老乡???
<jiero> 美国之音确实是非法组织。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥好
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 包哥
 * wzssyqa 在讨论要踢人了
<blueghost> jiero:) 不管,只是抵抗共党的洗脑而已
<zmcbb30> blueghost: 不是
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 包子
<Guest55969> 呵呵，我大学一老师跟我说的，现在公安局可以轻易调查每个人在什么时间段浏览了那些网站，都说什么了，并且数据保存半年以上
<zmcbb30> blueghost: 我在新塘
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 包头
<zmcbb30> .......
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 包工
<blueghost> zmcbb30:) 好吧, 我还正准备两眼泪汪汪呢
<jiero> blueghost: 说明你还看他们怎么搞的。。。不看就不能被洗了。。。
 * wzssyqa 停
<XXARMYXX> 色鬼哥？
<zmcbb30> blueghost: 需要纸巾不 ?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 今天好爽
 * jiero 顶 wzssyqa
<blueghost> zmcbb30:) 手帕还刚拿出来. 现在又得收好了
<jiero> gebjgd: 拍照片太多了？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 捡到钱 ?
<ofan> 预备..
<blueghost> jiero:) 我是热爱党的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 和两位18岁的德国妹妹亲密接触
<ofan> 踢!
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 她们先后躺下。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 然后
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我还以为你下他们上呢
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 急救课
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦你在干吗？
<XXARMYXX> 这里ip可以追到的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 哈哈
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 我爱急救课
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 胸外压?
<gebjgd> jiero, 你看你就没驾照
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 人工呼吸吗
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你就直接抓人家的波 ?
<Guest55969> 这都是什么，限制级的啊
<XXARMYXX> 压胸！
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 屁。屁
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 听说老外的体味很重
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 那个是对模型
<Gun^Rose> 看晕了，无线路由器那款产品覆盖率好啊，公司要用，要穿3面墙。。。推荐一下
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 真人压死了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: nnd.....你说话别老说一半
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 我就喜欢说话大喘气
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 熟悉无线路由器不？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 我感叹自己老了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 年轻的人时候没花过
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你才多大点 ?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 28了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 遗憾阿
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 买个n的就行了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 叼.....还没雕叔大
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 。。。。。
<XXARMYXX> 二八是花季
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 什么意思？n是啥啊？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 雕猫是老不正经，我能和他比？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 802.11n
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 穿透能力极强
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 拉网线最实际
<blueghost> 以前单位是个商场, 有个管仓库的, 去晒过期牛奶, 用手拨散牛奶, 这时有个中年女性问他干嘛, 他回了一句"模奶"
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 可以加功率发大器
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 偶对这玩意不了解，我家用的就是tp-link的，不行啊，在客厅放着，最里面的卧室根本没信号
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 不过我觉得是限制级了
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 用D-Link
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 辐射太大
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 啊？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 国内不是有卡王么
<Gun^Rose> jiero:d-link？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 一定也有信号王
<XXARMYXX> 我专门安装了gimp，真有浮动选择层（floating selection layer）
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 脚本拿来
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 和没说一样，没型号啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 型号？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ok
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 至少告诉我啥牌子的啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 杂牌的功率发大器
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 杂牌的功率放大器
<Gun^Rose> jiero: D-LINK的哪种型号呢？有没有几个一起用，可以互相接力的？
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 我这一般人完全不了解这个
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哇咔咔，这个看来要电话经销商问问了
<Gun^Rose> jiero： 我也是外行
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 都和你说了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 买个n的路由器就行了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 能把别的信号都压下去
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 恩，好吧，我明天问问杂牌的山寨路由去
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 对蝌蚪有害的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 不过反正你也不在乎
<caleb-> 有线网络++
<caleb-> 无线网络--
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, foobnix什么需要注册了？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 还是它娘的俄文
<caleb-> gebjgd: http://www.foobnix.com/?lang=en
<gebjgd> caleb-, 你也在用foobnix?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍯ 
<zhangkaixuan> 被批评了。。。。。。 刚才好几个兄弟给我发言 说新主题不好看....
<imtxc> zhangkaixuan: 嘛主题？
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:额 我哪个网站的样式........
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:osmsg.com
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:现在用的是旧的
<caleb-> 介面很多时候是习惯问题
<caleb-> 哪个比较好往往不好说
<caleb-> 除非是 apple 教主那种，信徒连大便都说香的
<imtxc> zhangkaixuan: Pinpoint: 演示文档 是怎么看呢？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 哈哈
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:怎么看？ 在终端下也可以看ppt的 跟gui下一样的
<zhangkaixuan> caleb-:唉 无奈 所以我一直想建立一个社区，遇到这种问题 大家统一投票
<imtxc> zhangkaixuan: 那啥，第一次见
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 啥社区？
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd:osmsg.com 开源资讯  想要作成真正的开源社区。。。。
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 你能给我们带来什么？
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:嘿嘿 其实tty环境很好用的 各种软件也都有 可以看图片 电影 上网...
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 美女？金钱？射交？
<caleb-> 射交++
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd:嘿嘿 一个域名 osmsg.com域名 我可以贡献出来 给社区所有  就像是linux图标什么的那样 专门写一个协议
<zhangkaixuan> 这样让这个域名称为社区的 而不是一个人的
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: 你这域名不值钱啊
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 哦sm三个？
<zhangkaixuan> caleb-:之前 前端时间还有人要2万收购我的域名 因为这个域名很不错 尤其还是五位的
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: 那人玩你呢
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 2万买个域名？ 吃大便了？
<imtxc> zhangkaixuan: 终端里面，需要什么命令看这个呢？
<caleb-> 五位的域名有得是
 * caleb- 也有个五位的域名
<imtxc> 我的也5位……
<gebjgd> 我也五位
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:额。。。安装终端下的ppt程序
<imtxc> zhangkaixuan: 还真没听过 好吧 我查查。
<metbsd> 笔记本上外接个显示器，linux就乱套了
<zhangkaixuan> imtxc:你侃这个就明白了 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/cli-software/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下常用的 CLI 软件 : OSMSG
<gebjgd> metbsd, 乱套什么ß
<metbsd> gdm居然给我两个显示。。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我经常接显示器
<gebjgd> metbsd, 和gdm有什么关系
<zhangkaixuan> caleb- gebjgd: OSMSG 科技资讯 开源资讯 系统资讯
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 和linuxtoy有什么区别ß
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd:toy只能做linux  而osmsg可以做所有科技类的。。。。。 虽然我现在只做linux
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 那就是没有区别了
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 继续做把
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd:一个人做着实在是很累。。。。 想要找些兄弟共同管理 所有人权利一样
<metbsd> gebjgd, 接了显示器就没法进gnome shell 了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 能进阿
<gebjgd> metbsd, lxrandr
<gebjgd> metbsd, xrandr
<metbsd> 什么意思啊
<gebjgd> metbsd, 找包，专门管理双头显示的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听歌那个播放器叫什么来着？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不记得了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 播放器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听mp3的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥播放器？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, no mpd
<metbsd> audacious
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的脚本是 mplayer 呀……
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那是录音的把。。
<metbsd> amrok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能处理列表的，有gui的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 出了armorak
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不是很多了啊？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 除了armorak
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 名字
<metbsd> 我每次启动，都自动用两个屏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 忘记了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪个播放器啊？……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 形容一下
<metbsd> audacious没用过？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行。忘了。考这记性
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那是录音的
<alvin_rxg> banshee ?
<gebjgd> metbsd, 列表不爽
<alvin_rxg> rythmbox ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<alvin_rxg> - -?
<gebjgd> banshee
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.radioexpress.com/public/content.php?loc=chart_worldchart.php
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天你world chart show了么？
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 点了就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 不用了，就一列表
<ilisp> Destine: 在不? 求翻译 A hacker does for love what others would not do for money.
<metbsd> 这怎么上图啊
<ilisp> roylez: 主席啊 A hacker does for love what others would not do for money. 这句看不懂.
<metbsd> 垃圾irc
<gebjgd> metbsd, imagebin.org
<ilisp> 难道有虚拟语气?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sogou真强
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> ilisp, 你英语高考没有及格？
<xjdeng>   
<ilisp> gebjgd: 及格了,求解释
<gebjgd> ilisp, 这话看不懂？
<ilisp> gebjgd: 我觉得逻辑不通,你能翻译成中文么?
<gebjgd> ilisp, 怎么不通？
<gebjgd> ilisp, 通的很阿
<kiss990a> #archlinux@freenode 频道1095人。好多啊
<ilisp> gebjgd: 我理解为: 黑客因为喜爱而做某事,但是其他人不会因为钱而做这个
<gebjgd> ilisp, 你以后别去当翻译
<ilisp> gebjgd:  解释一下?
<gebjgd> ilisp, 一个hacker会为了爱情去做那些别人为了钱而不愿意做的事情
<gebjgd> ilisp, 纯扯淡。hacker经常为了钱啥都做，
<gebjgd> ilisp, 你语文一定不及格
<ilisp> gebjgd: 原来这样理解的...
<imtxc> 难不成 我又掉线了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。Münster下了一天雨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买菜不能。看比基尼不能，出门不能
<ilisp> 依然觉得不通....
<yunfan> gebjgd: hacker是个群体  哪里有完全一样的行为嘛
<alvin_rxg> 请教下 perl 的 regex.  $a="wel"; $b="come"; 如何在 /$a$b/ 中加单词的边界 \b ?  => /\b$a$b\b/ 行不通
<gebjgd> yunfan, 人类是个群体。哪里有完全一样的行为嘛
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我们不能拿人群标签来臆测别人的行为 尤其是预测
<gebjgd> yunfan, 所以那句话是扯淡阿
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 这年头  德国老都开始扯淡了
<metbsd> http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/-20110619-075332.php 我说这个audacious
<gebjgd> metbsd, gtk3的？
<metbsd> 不是的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 有gtk3的
<metbsd> gebjgd, 这个是你说的audacious吗
<gebjgd> metbsd, 不是。我说的是另外一个
<metbsd> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/-20110619-075332.php
<gebjgd> metbsd, 多谢推荐。看起来不错
<win8> win8 is coming
<freeayu> 奇怪，没人有 兴趣做PHP？
<gebjgd> freeayu, 钱少
<gebjgd> freeayu, 是个人都能做
<gebjgd> freeayu, 谁还做它
<freeayu> 哦？
<freeayu> 哪方面的 钱比较 多了
<gebjgd> freeayu, c / c++ / java
<freeayu> php主要 用于网站，也就是 说做网站，钱比较 少
<metbsd> j2ee
<metbsd> .net
<freeayu> 好吧
<win8> 越来越喜欢opera了
<freeayu> 我知道了
<gebjgd> freeayu, 门槛太低
<metbsd> perl也比php好
<moriramar> 不是說MS以後程序都要搞HTML5了嗎？
<freeayu> 为何 .net, java的 工资就会比PHP高了
<richardma> xfce4.8的关机按钮灰了，有没有遇到相同问题的？
<gebjgd> freeayu, 因为对于程序员的水平要求不同
<gebjgd> freeayu, 网站php功能不够。随便找个人编就行了。
<neolkb> centOS安装后无法挂在光盘
<neolkb> 怎么搞
<metbsd> 无法挂载光盘？
<freeayu> 对了，用centos 两是  debian?
<gebjgd> freeayu, .net java出的都是成品软件。功能缺失，bug都是对客户的严重的损失
<freeayu> 还是 debian
<richardma> 我试过相/etc/sudoer加入myuser myhost=/usr/lib/xfce4/session/xxxxxxxx的方法了，行不通，不知道为什么？
<freeayu> gebjgd  可能都是很贵的 软件吧
<neolkb> 打开光驱 提示:unable to mount media
<gebjgd> freeayu, 。。。。
<mutse> 请问有兄弟用过scons管理项目的没？
<gebjgd> freeayu, php的开发速度很快。功能不会那么复杂，找个大专就能干了，哪怕他从来没编过php
<metbsd> 当然是centos, centos也是成品软件，功能缺失，bug都是对客户的严重的损失
<gebjgd> freeayu, java .net c / c++ 行么？
<gebjgd> freeayu, 你中文水平真是够呛
<freeayu> gebjgd 我 理解 你的 意思
<neolkb> 放进光盘 光驱图标都没有了
<freeayu> gebjgd 你是写java code?
<freeayu> 为生
<gebjgd> freeayu, c / c++
<freeayu> gebjgd 一般做什么样的应用程序？
<neolkb> 各位觉得写PHP为生 可否？
<gebjgd> freeayu, 仓储管理。数据库，控制 gui 算法
<freeayu> 都 是 后端 SERVER端的 操作了
<gebjgd> freeayu, 不是
<gebjgd> freeayu, 面向客户的
<gebjgd> freeayu, 控制大型机械
<freeayu> python 能做吗？
<gebjgd> freeayu, c / c++
<gebjgd> freeayu, 控制硬件
<metbsd> neolkb, 看你饭量多大
<freeayu> gebjgd  理解 了
<neolkb> 莫非饭量大了还得挨饿？
<metbsd> 有可能
<neolkb> 悲剧 ！
<metbsd> 还要看你对于生活的追求
<neolkb> 我还打算去学下lamp
<metbsd> 你平时喜欢甚么消遣
<neolkb> 唯一的消遣就是电脑
<gebjgd> freeayu, 一般的人你觉得能完成这样的工作么？
<metbsd> 悲惨啊
<metbsd> 远离电脑
<freeayu> gebjgd 确实需要有 一定的 编程基础跟功底
<freeayu> 问题是 ，这样的 工作，也只能在 大城市 才有 吧？
<neolkb> 学LAMP开发 想有点发展 问题大么？
<freeayu> 小地方会有 这样的 C/C++ 需要？
<gebjgd> freeayu, 不知道。不好说。
<freeayu> 感觉很少
<freeayu> 搜索 51job ，对比PHP，跟C／C＋＋ ，明显后者的 工作机会 少了好多
<neolkb> 正准备去培训下LAMP
<gebjgd> freeayu, 你学什么的？
<freeayu> neolkb 你培训好了，来找我 吧，我 这有 几个PHP职位提供
<freeayu> 面试机会
<metbsd> 看你经验有多少
<neolkb> freeayu: 好的，4个半月以后 找你
<freeayu> gebjgd php
<gebjgd> freeayu, 我是说你的专业
<gebjgd> freeayu, 大学学的什么
<freeayu> gebjgd delphi
<gebjgd> freeayu, 大学学delphi的？
<freeayu> gebjgd 是
<neolkb> 7月去北京
<gebjgd> freeayu, 看你的学力和经验了
<freeayu> 我 上海
<neolkb> 只要是在中国就行
<gebjgd> neolkb, 帝都人民欢迎你
<neolkb> gebjgd: GOOD!
 * gebjgd 看电视
<neolkb> 是时候出去闯闯了
<neolkb> 不然窝在重庆都生锈了
<metbsd> 重庆美女多
<neolkb> 对美女没什么兴趣
<metbsd> 玩太多了
<freeayu> gebjgd 你租多少钱的 房子
<alvin_test> da jia hao
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<gebjgd> freeayu, 390 欧的房子
<freeayu> 为何用欧
<neolkb> 你在哪呢？
<alvin_test> ni men dou hao ma? wo de shu ru fa bu neng yong le ...
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<gebjgd> freeayu, 因为不在天朝
<neolkb> GOD！
<metbsd> 广东
<freeayu> gebjgd  oversea ?
<gebjgd> freeayu, 恩那
<alvin_rxg> 谁丫再敲拼音……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么拼音？
<freeayu> gebjgd 我上司是 老外，但我 却去不了他的 国 家
<freeayu> sucks
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没事没事，相信你的输入法不会有问题的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说什么呢
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又蛋疼了？
 * gebjgd 看非城勿扰
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是，你就在这输入拼音啊，不是汉字
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f0a1472gw1dibkvrofp8j.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, shi shi kan
<alvin_rxg> nani
<gebjgd> la la la
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kou ni ji ba
<alvin_rxg> 哪里出错了呢……
<alvin_test> shi shi kan
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你再来一遍。。
<alvin_test>  la la la
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<win8> gebjgd: 你是日本人吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kou ni ji ba
<win8> whoami
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 管用了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: again, 刚还 30秒内
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kou ni ji ba
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<alvin_rxg> 哎，刚漏了个参数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天的非城勿扰有个耶鲁的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有个韩国人
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你什么时候搬家？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 8月
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 判断的语句中，含有中文的就不警告。 "nihaoma 你好吗" <== 不警告
<alvin_rxg> win8 走了？
<Error> hello
<^k^> Error, 好  ㍙ 
<Error> ..................
<fivesheep> 你们好
<changkinkuo> #pwd
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 色羊
<fivesheep> 我饮早茶回来了
<moriramar> http://xkcd.com/378/
<alvin_rxg> blitz..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个美国华裔
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去非城勿扰
<gebjgd> fivesheep 你的老乡阿
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 来非城勿扰把
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 五羊羊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么看？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6park
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在线视频
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, youtube的
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肿么了？
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<alvin_rxg> 在看 非诚勿扰 2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说的是电视节目
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是电影
<alvin_rxg> 呃，好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 五羊羊很适合去
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 女嘉宾绝对喜欢
<alvin_rxg> ？_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 米国人
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有护照额
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 还没睡觉呢ß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出门散步
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅男你继续
<gebjgd> metbsd, audacious确实不错
<gebjgd> metbsd, 好东西
<metbsd> :)
<richardma> 还有人吗？
<linvnew> ÂÒÂë¡£windows7\fs21
<^k^> linvnew:say ยาย๋กฃwindows7\fs21 in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<linvnew> 好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肉蒲团没有速度
 * gebjgd 换手机上
<linvnew> 高清的吗？
<gebjgd> linvnew, 显然
<linvnew> 我刚刚找到个3.4g的
<linvnew> 是假的，木有速度
<gebjgd> linvnew, 对。。。
<linvnew> 我有找了一个，4，3G\fs21
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<linvnew> 3D神马的
<linvnew> 蒲团
<alvin_rxg> 还看什么看，不是说那男主角已经对女人失去兴趣了么
<linvnew> 你已经看过了啊
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<linvnew> 那你怎么知道？
<gebjgd> linvnew, 他还是处男。怕对女人失去兴趣
<linvnew> 哈哈……
<gebjgd> linvnew, 没速度。
<linvnew> 我这个能到350K左右
<linvnew> 第一个3G多的没速度，可能是假的。
<gebjgd> 慢慢下了
<alvin_rxg> verycd 没货吗？
<gebjgd> 一会儿和老婆演真人版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没速度
<linvnew> 呵呵……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你们演戏都这么晚开始的？
<linvnew> 现在还有280多K\fs21
<gebjgd> 才11点
<linvnew> 不对，应该是这么早。
<linvnew> 外面的啊。
<alvin_rxg> \fs21  <== 这是啥？
<linvnew> 乱码
<alvin_rxg> Sat Jun 18 23:03:02 CEST 2011
<linvnew> 哪儿？
<alvin_rxg> Sat Jun 18 23:03:18 CEST 2011
<alvin_rxg> Sun Jun 19 05:03:33 CST 2011
<alvin_rxg> Sun Jun 19 05:03:41 CST 2011
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，之前 TZ 打成 LZ 了……
<gebjgd> 好困
<gebjgd> 今天不演了
<alvin_rxg> 直播
<linvnew> 自爆
<gebjgd> 想的美
<linvnew> 碎觉，滚床去了。
<gebjgd> windows啊
<Guest23723> hello
<^k^> Guest23723, 好  ㍞ 
<jason__> jjx
<jason__> hello
<^k^> jason__, 好  ㍞ 
<jason__> 嗯
<jason__> 有升级到ubuntu11.10的吗
<jason__> k兄
<jason__> canglangxuan.com，欢迎光临
<^k^>  06:29
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-19
<yjf> !!
 * amoskong 早上好
<tusooa> ls
<Pwnna> 能够卸载unity吗？
<tatalophstudy> 有没有人知道transmission怎么支持ipv6呢
<zouguo> whois zouguo
<sdl_init> tatalophstudy: join #transmission, 我不知道。。。
<tatalophstudy> 恩～～～
<tatalophstudy> 有人说在开始安装的时候编译一下，可是对于ubuntu自带的又怎么弄呢？
<crose> tatalophstudy: ubuntu的apt也可以下源码的吧
<tatalophstudy> 那道是，不过ubunutu已经自带一个transmission了，那这个咋处理呢，不能在这个基础上修改吗？
<crose> 不清楚
<crose> 你要改什么，我刚进来没看到
<tatalophstudy> 那ubuntu下有没有直接支持ipv6的bt呢
<crose> tatalophstudy: qbittorrent就支持ipv6吧
<tatalophstudy> 好，那我试一试这个
<crose> 如果transmission编译就能支持就编译好了，反正有不大，几百K的。qbittorrent要装qt等等
<sdl_init> crose: ubuntu wiki deb打包
<crose> sdl_init: ？
<tatalophstudy> 可是我不知道安装完成之后怎么编译呢
<crose> 先卸载掉
<sdl_init> crose: 指错人了。。。
<crose> sdl_init: = =！
<sdl_init> tatalophstudy: 我也不甚清楚，我用的不是ubuntu...
<tatalophstudy> 额，也只能这样了
<tatalophstudy> 谢谢大家～～
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 急！安装新内核时报错“/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335640 在硬盘上装的是WIN7和XP，将ubuntu装在一个8G的usb上，然后直接在usb上重新编译内核完成后，在安装时提示出错！！ 搜索了下baidu和google上跟/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.相关到帖子，没找到解决办 ...
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=330202 这都把cfy引过去了.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 哎！大家说实话，Perl的发展前景究竟如何？
<aBiNg> http://www.luffy.cx/en/blog/2011-flash-on-debian.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: The sorry state of Flash with 64-bit Debian | Vincent Bernat
<ilovezoe> unzip乱码。哎，源码编译。
<aBiNg> ilovezoe: unzip 小工具啊，乱码什么哦
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • sed删除特定字符串字符？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335642 如何利用sed删除字符串的首两个字符和后两个字符。 网上搜的头都大了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2011-06-19 9:59
<alpha080> 又是64位flash这玩意儿= =
<ilovezoe> aBiNg: 我想用命令行
<aBiNg> alpha080: 嗯，结论是 nspluginwrapper 目前最好..
<lemonhall> ................
<lemonhall> Flash在LINUX就是各种纠结
<chan23> hi
<chan23> 有人吗？
<^k^> chan23, 好  ㍢ 
<chan23> 对啊，十点 。
<chan23> 那个LINUX 应该用如果我也想用到学汉语吧
<chan23> 11.04 有很多BUGS
<chan23> 在吗/? hehe 大概都下班，休息时间
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • liferea的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335645 为什么liferea上订阅了一些rss，有些rss说有错误。 从分析看，是一些繁体字变成了"?",导致错误的。 然后我去安装了繁体的语言包，但结果还是那样，请问有什么解决办法吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 bull_cattle — 2011-06-19 10:20
<void1> http://nf.nfdaily.cn/21cbh/content/2011-06/17/content_25611155.htm
<metbsd> http://nf.nfdaily.cn/ylbg/content/2011-05/16/content_24172031_2.htm
<jiero> 阿。还是用单独键盘好。:-$
 * NoIE 我的手机好像快坏了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 昨天那个数叫第二类Stirling数对不
 * NoIE 我的手机是08年买的，国产手机。
 * NoIE 我想要一款新手机。
 * NoIE 要求是，支持双网、支持 dvorak 键盘，可是怎么也找不到。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助～～ pcsx打不开游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335646 PCSX2 能打开了 但是装载不上游戏 求解～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigtar — 2011-06-19 10:36
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看不出两种数是相等的 http://pastebin.com/7Mmatx4q
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: g 递推式写错了吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 意义反的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 运行结果是0
<jiero> No什么是 dvorak
<jiero> NoIE: 推荐 N900
<jiero> NoIE:  纯 Linux环境阿。装了 Conky
<NoIE> jiero: 一种键盘布局。
<jiero> NoIE: 那就不是了
<NoIE> jiero: N900是不错，不过不支持CDMA。
<jiero> NoIE: N900是只支持3G的，不过是中国联通的那个类型
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有highlight的版本 http://pastebin.com/Rt0N2ah6
<NoIE> jiero: 可惜，我没法携号转网。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, ddrescue会用么
<jiero> NoIE: 选iPhone 3GS？
<jiero> NoIE: 键盘阿。。。那个没见过的说。
<NoIE> jiero: 可以，
<NoIE> jiero: 但是iPhone年底才会有双模版本。
<NoIE> jiero: 聊天室里有人推荐我用 dvorak 键盘，
<jiero> 双模式？什么意思？
<NoIE> jiero: 现在，我换不会来了。
<NoIE> jiero: 支持 GMS 和 CDMA 。
<jiero> NoIE: 为啥不用 QWERTY 的键盘，和电脑一样不是更熟悉嘛？
<NoIE> jiero: 不习惯了。。。
<kkde> 键盘自已编个软件，转换一样
<kkde> 一下
<NoIE> kkde：不会编。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 别人有编程的把。
<aBiNg> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8907994087 <- 这个靠谱不？谁懂行情的
<NoIE> jiero: 好像，只有 iPhone 下有。
<namoamitafo> 谁用rxvt
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: unicode 版本
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: f 是什麼意思
<NoIE> 我觉得N900不会只卖1000多的。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 满射个数
<metbsd> 什么样的人才会用dvroak
<aBiNg> NoIE: 二手那个是
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: http://paste.debian.net/120311/
<NoIE> 我用 dvorak 键盘打字，每分钟 183 个英文字符，这个速度快吗？
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: 用哪个
<NoIE> aBiNg：哦。。。没仔细看。
<metbsd> NoIE, 你是怎么想才会学习dvroak
<aBiNg> NoIE: 但看那硬件，跟 android 众机型，也没大优势啊。只硬件的话，1K 左右
<NoIE> metbsd: 这个频道的一个人推荐的，然后就开始用了。
<NoIE> aBiNg：抱歉，我对手机不熟。。。
<metbsd> 比asdfg快很多吗
<tusooa> ls
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: 打不开..@@
<aBiNg> NoIE: 没事的，亲。:P
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: rxvt-unicode, rxvt-unicode-256color, rxvt-unicode-ml, rxvt-unicode-lite
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: 通常是第一个啊。后面都基于它修改
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: 用了一阶段gnome-terminal, 觉得似乎无法定制
<tusooa> er,...
<tusooa> ls
<metbsd> 红旗linux大家用过没，怎么样
<tusooa> er,...
<tusooa> 红旗,...
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: GT 还好吧。但我没有 gnome 环境，rxvt 是最好选择。
<namoamitafo> gnome-terminal是基于VTE的
<NoIE> http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/2011-06-17/02431789780_3.shtml
<Evanescence> 还有其他基于VTE的定制的模拟终端吗？
<NoIE> 摩托罗拉用的真的是ubuntu吗？
<namoamitafo> lilyterm
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: 有如何配置么? 我要稍微配置下, 把fg, bg, font改下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 你怎么反复登陆
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: 配置太多啦，随便 google
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: 网络不好
<blueghost> 问个字体设置的问题
<aBiNg> N900 这个牛机诺鸡没有后续开发，看来离大限不远矣..
<blueghost> 简繁体混合没问题. 但是看繁体网页, 简体还是用简体字体, 繁体用繁体字体.
<blueghost> 大家明白我说的吗
<NoIE> ME860好贵。。。
<NoIE> 北京市哪里可以卖血？
<blueghost> 就是如果繁体字中简体字检测不了正确的字体
<aBiNg> NoIE: ..
<blueghost> 例如  "迷你細圓"
<namoamitafo> aB
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: 是.Xdefault还是.Xresources
<aBiNg> .Xdefaults
<blueghost> 迷你细圆四字都是繁体, 但细圆是简繁体一样的, 但检测为简体字体了
<blueghost> 有谁能解决这个问题吗
<blueghost> 繁体放在前面也不行
<aBiNg> blueghost: 分别设置了不同的字体么？
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: xrdb是每次启动都要执行的?
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 死的
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 是的
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 把繁体放在前也没作用
<jiero> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrxssssssesssz33333333333333trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdddssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssNoIE: 另外，
<MaskRay2> 我这里 flash 居然有穿透窗口的效果
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 我错了, 繁体放在前边也可以, 但是就掉过来了
<tusooa> 怎么这样.
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 迷你細圓 迷你也變繁體字體了.
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 錯了
<aBiNg> blueghost: LOL
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 我错了, 繁体放在前边也可以, 但是就掉过来了. 迷你用繁体字体, 细圆用简体
<aBiNg> N900 真 TM 流畅，同是 600MHz CPU，看起来比 android 机快多了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • linux/unix命令意思与缩写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335651 UNIX 缩写风格 最常见的缩写，取每个单词的首字母，如 cdChange Directory ddDisk Dump dfDisk Free duDisk Usage pwdPrint Working Directory psProcesses Status PSPrompt Strings suSubstitute User rcRun Command TclTool Command Language cupsCommon Unix Printing System aptAdvanced Packaging Tool bgBackGround  ...
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 如果是简体放在前, 迷你用简体,细圆用繁体
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 怎么解决啊
<jiero> 4ddddsssrsddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddsdsddd
<aBiNg> blueghost: 自己解决。亲
<MaskRay2> Xdefaults 似乎 deprecated 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: ?
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 我尝试用 charset 来作为test,<test name="charset">big5</test> 但还是没做用, 貌似是要强制指定big5编码才可以
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 貌似 utf8的编码中, 简繁体相同的, 作为一个编码,而不分开
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 自己能解决的还在这问吗
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 自己能解决的还在这问吗, 亲亲
<blueghost> aBiNg:) utf8你分开能死啊
 * aBiNg 正为 N900 震精中，不管其他
 * blueghost 正为字体震卵中, 不管其他
<blueghost> aBiNg:) 我们在一起就能生出宝宝了
<blueghost> 有谁能解决我的问题
<aBiNg> blueghost: nnnnd，你就是蛋疼啊，搞毛字体。
<aBiNg> 吃饭
<blueghost> 字體簡繁體設置了不同字體,簡體字體在前, 繁體字體在後, 例如 "我愛中國共產黨" 這文字, 簡繁體一樣的子, 我,中, 共被作為簡體字體, 其他繁體專有的變為繁體字體.. 如此混合,好難看,雖然同為細圓
<blueghost> 有誰知道怎麽解決嗎, 都用繁體顯式
<namoamitafo> 谁用rxvt
<blueghost> 有嗎. 我的理解, 這個原因是 utf8 中 簡繁體相同的字,編碼一樣.
<lqDavid> 大家好。:)
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitafo> 字体怎么这么奇怪的
<namoamitafo> 字体间距巨大无比
<namoamitafo> 我用WenQuanYi Micro Hei
<Freebuilder> 一直没正式学 python 或 ruby，有个心结没打开。
<namoamitafo> charwidth
<kkde> Freebuilder: lua更底层
<kkde> Freebuilder: perl6好了
<Freebuilder> kkde, 语法太变态，显然不是我想要的，有那功夫还不如钓钓鱼
 * tusooa 自认为ruby很晦涩
<kkde> blueghost: 可以判断，如果某文章包含繁体字，就全部按繁体字显示。
<blueghost> kkde:) 但問題是firefox判斷不出
<Freebuilder> 我只看到了 python ruby 加载模块的方法，没看到卸载方法，所以很不放心
<Freebuilder> 用了 dlopen() 就要相应地用 dlclose() 用了 LoadLibrary() 就要相应地用 FreeLibrary()
<kkde> Freebuilder: 估计加载之后不会释放，只是靠GC
<kkde> Freebuilder: 如果GC够完美就不怕
<kkde> ruby GC 的目标只是Ruby 的对象。而且一定要是ruby 生成和管理的对象。反过来说，它无法照料到用户用系统api随意分配的内存。
<Freebuilder> 模块不同变量，怎么自动卸载？它哪知道我还用不用！
<kkde> Freebuilder: ruby里，每个变量都由 GC 管理
<kkde> Freebuilder: GC 知道每个变量的生命周期
<Freebuilder> kkde, 垃圾收集器我知道，但向来只听过回收变量空间的
<kkde> Freebuilder: ruby里，任何事物都是object，包括0和1
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 迷你炮姐~~~~
<kkde> `> 1.object_id
<^k^> kkde, 3
<Freebuilder> ruby 太晦涩，有没有懂 python 的？还是说说 python 吧。
<NoIE> 请问，https://profiles.google.com/ 是个什么网站？
 * microcai 前天晚上做梦成功的使用了 teleport 。 
 * microcai 想知道使用 teleport 自己是什么感觉么？
 * microcai 就是眼前的景象突然变成自己脑海中想要去的地方的景象
<microcai> 但是一定要闭眼
<microcai> 闭眼后再睁开就可以了
<microcai> 恩，当时不知道自己在做梦，却居然知道自己有teleport能力，哈哈，真奇怪
<lqDavid> :-) 。和没有TELEPORT差不多。就是眼前的景象突然变不成自己脑海中想要去的地方的景象
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: XTerm配置字体是用XTerm*faceName的?
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: 还有 xterm*faceNameDoublesize
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: double是中文?
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 什么英文字体比较好看点
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: pixelsize是什么
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: 大小
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: google有个字体, 忘了叫什么名字
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: Monaco 不错，有版权问题的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: pixelsize=12怎么很小
<richardma> xfce4.8 的界面上关机和重启按钮失效，是哪里的问题阿？google的修改/etc/sudoer的方法不灵
<blueghost> 该死, 在 #ubuntu 中问问题,是鸡和鸭讲
<microcai> richardma: 你有没有在 console 登入了另一个帐号？
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: faceNameDoublesize 设置的 pixelsize 要比 faceName 大些
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 知道字体设置吗
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 高寿
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 知道字体设置吗
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 能解救我这个迷途羔羊吗
<blueghost> 各位神
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 神, 能帮帮我吗
<MaskRay2> blueghost: 你告诉我 qt 的程序怎么用 fontconfig?
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 直接用的啊. 没问题的啊
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org/158968 <== 谁告诉我这个问题怎么解决
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org/158968 <== 谁告诉我这个问题怎么解决
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 什么桌面, gnome, kde 都和其他的每两样
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org/158968 <== 谁告诉我这个问题怎么解决
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 先告诉我这个怎么解决 http://imagebin.org/158968
<MaskRay2> blueghost: 你 ubuntu 的？那么当然没关系了
<blueghost> http://code.bulix.org/fqel1d-80098 字体设置是这个
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 什么桌面啊, 确实不行 设置 qtconfig
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 先告诉我这个怎么解决 http://imagebin.org/158968
<blueghost> http://code.bulix.org/fqel1d-80098 字体设置是这个
<MaskRay2> blueghost: man fonts-conf，搜索 <prefer><family>Times New Roman</family></prefer>
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 这个知道啊
<MaskRay2> blueghost: monofur 迷你简细圆  winman tun33004 是些什么字体
<MaskRay2> blueghost: HYSong
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 问题是, 简繁体有些字是相同的. 我要用的字体有俩简体,繁体(俩字体都要不没有简体,要不没繁体字体),
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 我这里设置pixelsize几乎小一半了
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 俩中文字体,一简体,一繁体. 我正常使用的是俩相似的字体. 这个设置是为了对比强烈点而已
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: fontconfig怎么设置中英文不同字体
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 问题是, 简繁体有些字是相同的. 我要用的字体有俩简体,繁体(俩字体都是要不没有简体,要不没繁体字体), 问题是简繁体相同的字的问题
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 看我的设置, 英文字体在前
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 英文在前会有问题的
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 有些pdf必须<prefer>中把中文放前的
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 例如 "我愛中國共產黨" 就有倆字體
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 要不test lang
<gebjgd> richardma, 日插入的马
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) http://www.freedesktop.org/software/fontconfig/fontconfig-user.html
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 看這個
<richardma> gebjgd: 干嘛？
<gebjgd> richardma 好名字
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 要我看什么
<richardma> gebjgd: 个比较搞到
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 我,中,共簡繁體相同的字用我第一個簡體字體, 如果調換順序,如果是 我爱中国共产党, 那三字用繁体
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 那是 字体设置的 文档啊
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 你试下 <test name="lang" ... >en</test> ... 看看
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 英文的用一个设置, 其他的用一个设置
<namoamitafo> blueghost: fontconfig很复杂, 我搞不懂
<BackSorry> 真郁闷。 。。
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 艾
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 别不理我啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你知道怎么做吗
<MaskRay2> blueghost: 不会啊
<BackSorry> 在#ubuntu  IRC里1400多个用户  国内的才79个人
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 你干脆都用正体得了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么解决 http://imagebin.org/158968
<blueghost> gebjgd:) http://code.bulix.org/fqel1d-80098 字体设置是这个
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 你英文用什么
<gebjgd> blueghost, 换字体
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 什么字体, 衬线还是 非衬线
<namoamitafo> blueghost: sans, sans-serif, mono都说下
<namoamitafo> ofan: urxvt如何配置西文字体
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 很难找到 简繁体字体 完全相同的. 方正同时有 简体细圆, 繁体细圆, 俩字体混合, 简体的明显比繁体的细. 不同公司出的更不用说了
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 我不是贴了完整的设置文件了吗
<ofan> namoamitafo: URxvt.font xft:...,xft:...
<gebjgd> blueghost, 用商业字体
<namoamitafo> 要看效果图
<ofan> namoamitafo: 第一个是非等宽的,第二个等宽的
<namoamitafo> ofan: 前面英文后面中文?
<namoamitafo> NoIE: URxvt需要设置非等宽的?
<NoIE> namoamitafo: 不知道呀。
<namoamitafo> ofan: URxvt需要设置非等宽的?
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 给个有英文有中文的网页
<ofan> namoamitafo: 西文基本都非等宽
<namoamitafo> ofan: 英文, 写错了
<ofan> 中文就是等宽的
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 你vim里面写写然后scrot -s不就ok
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) .....
<namoamitafo> ttf-droid似乎不好
<gebjgd> 话说android里用的什么字体?
<namoamitafo> droid是android的?
<gebjgd> 很给力啊
<gebjgd> 繁体啥的都不错
<namoamitafo> Mono无法区分0和O
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<tatalophstudy> 各位有知道怎么用transmission支持ipv6的吗？
<blueghost> 等等
<ofan> use terminus
<kkde> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_496e4a970100mica.html
<namoamitafo> ofan: 那是控制台字体吧
<tatalophstudy> ofan: terminus？
<jiero> ofan: liberation sans mono is the best
<namoamitafo> jiero: 截图
<jiero> namoamitafo: ?
<jiero> namoamitafo: its default in Ubuntu
<namoamitafo> jiero: liberation sans mono
<namoamitafo> jiero: 我不是ub
<jiero> namoamitafo: its default in Fedora /Suse /Debian
<namoamitafo> jiero: Debian 没装
<jiero> namoamitafo: really?
<namoamitafo> jiero: p   ttf-liberation
<jiero> namoamitafo:  http://imagebin.org/158971
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 英文字体需要anti-alias?
<jiero> namoamitafo: 是，中文的不需要
<namoamitafo> 我的serif用wqy bitmap song, 比较难看
<Evanescence> 有谁用过EE的flash_download.pl 下载脚本的？怎么加入到opera里面啊？
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) http://imagebin.org/158974 看到了吗, 称线中文要改改, 太粗了,和英文不般配
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 看到了吗
<blueghost> 中文称线字体是不是只有宋体
<MaskRay2> namoamitafo: 我加了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: AR...
<Evanescence> ee大神？出来。。。
<jiero> 中文没有那些把。。。
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 什么 ar 吧
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 什么 ar
<Changkinkuo> hello
<^k^> Changkinkuo, 好  ㍥ 
<tusooa> Evanescence: 好像exp没在.
<jiero> blueghost: 文鼎字体都是AR
<jiero> Evanescence: 我买了。
<Evanescence> tusooa-> 唉，
<jiero> Evanescence: 亏了。屏幕有伤痕。
<namoamitafo> blueghost: arphic
<Evanescence> jiero-> 是吗？怎么样，不错吧
<MaskRay2> blueghost: 你那些字体分别是什么，能介绍一下吗
<Evanescence> jiero-> 很大么？
<jiero> Evanescence: 一个点和3道。
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, 宋体太正规, 魏碑太粗
<jiero> blueghost: 你招人做字体把~
<blueghost> MaskRay2:) 等等,看我 .fonts.conf 不就知道了吗
<jiero> 温泉驿站就不行
<Evanescence> jiero-> 我靠，比我的还多啊，我的1200都只有一点点，而且在很角落的，不影响
<jiero> Evanescence: 亏了
<jiero> Evanescence: 那人不会用这个系统的说。
<jiero> Evanescence: 一个源都没加，不会从社区装软件。
<Evanescence> blueghost-> 你知道怎么添加EE的那个flash-download.pl脚本右键选项到opera么？
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 你用草体
<Evanescence> jiero-> 额，慢慢学呗，先去nokia的N900社区看看，还有，加上maemo的IRC频道
<jiero> Evanescence: 我还好，就是缺少一个扩展卡——
<jiero> Evanescence: 没扩展卡不好装其他系统。
<Evanescence> jiero-> 好像扩展卡可以用来刷机？
<Evanescence> 嗯嗯
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 草体不像称线的
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩，不刷，直接上双系统。
<Evanescence> jiero-> 你打算装什么？
<jiero> meego
<Evanescence> jiero-> 恩，不错，不像其他的厂家的机子一样有限制
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下关于清除创建应用程序快捷方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335657 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/150784803.html 我更新到GNOME3,没有这样的操作啊 怎么搞 统计信息: 发表于 由 tanmax — 2011-06-19 13:07
<jiero> Evanescence: 这款95%无锁。
<Evanescence> jiero-> 还有什么地方是有锁的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 有些公司卖——很少很少的，会被锁定
<Evanescence> 我记得预装android的机子大多数不都是有限制的么？
<jiero> Evanescence: 目的就是计划——签订了计划后如果能随意出售手机，公司就陪大了。
<jiero> Evanescence: N900 基本没有计划。
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有电话公司要它。
<Evanescence> jiero-> :-)。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero-> 这样反倒成了黑客的玩具了，^_^
<jiero> Evanescence:  一个连root都给用户的手机，破解那些太轻松了吧。
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个sudo 没密码哦。 sudo su就行了。
<Evanescence> jiero-> 不是，我是说这样定制性就太高了，很好，这样的，
<kinkuoChang> hello
<Evanescence> jiero-> 不久是ubuntu的模样么，ubuntu也没有root密码
<kkde> 没有root有什么好玩的啊
<^k^> kinkuoChang, 好  ㍥ 
<jiero> Evanescence:  ubuntu sudo su要输入用户密码，这里没有。
<kkde> android有root才好玩
<Evanescence> 不说那么多，
<Evanescence> jiero-> 去做个华丽的界面出来，我打算装上awesome
<jiero> Evanescence: 有E17哦
<Evanescence> jiero-> 哈哈，我还是awesome比较熟悉，而且我现在就在用，配置就免了
<jiero> Evan
<jiero> Evanescence:  不知道呃。也许你要自己移植 ~:D
<Evanescence> jiero-> 不用，我在一个截图上看到过了
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 變成這樣了 http://imagebin.org/158976
<jiero> 那是？Blueghost你搞在线的Office？
<jiero> Evanescence: :D
<gebjgd> blueghost, 刚才你和我说话来这？
<edisonwang> imagebin 不错阿
 * jiero 正在下载 MineCraft Clone，或许以后在手机上也能玩到。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 對啊, 問問題呢, 你不是回答了嗎
<blueghost> jiero:) 不是啊, 桌面字體呢
<jiero> blueghost: 我说的是那个文本编辑器啊。有些像Arch图标
<gebjgd> jiero, 有3d肉蒲团么
<gebjgd> jiero, 我想看
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你真是奥特曼
<kkde> 幸福的定义就是：猫吃鱼，狗吃肉，奥特曼打小怪兽
<gebjgd> kkde, 你的幸福定义？
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 这算行书吧
<namoamitafo> jiero: ubuntu没root密码的
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 楷書, 那字體說的
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 胡说
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 本就没
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 我承认我没用过。但是你能设置
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 哦, 草书有字和字之间的连笔的, 这个电脑字体恐怕暂时不会这样干
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 本来是passwd -l的
<XXARMYXX> 3d肉蒲团!!
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 我知道我能设置, 我是设置掉的
<gebjgd> XXARMYXX, 我已经找到了
<XXARMYXX> google一下，bt种子很多的
<kinkuoChang> namoamitafo, 你可以google一下,看看ubnutu如何开启root用户的
<namoamitafo> 觉得ttf-liberation很硬
<jiero> namoamitafo: 普通用户有密码啊。sudo su就要你输入
<namoamitafo> jiero: 恩, 不过, 谁用sudo su这种用法的?
<jiero> namoamitafo: 我。
<jiero> namoamitafo: 。。。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 为什么要调用su?
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<jiero> namoamitafo: 为了改东西方便。
<kinkuoChang> namoamitafo, you can read this page http://linuxtoy.org/archives/howto_enable_ubuntu_root_account.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 如何启用 Ubuntu 中的 root 帐号 — LinuxTOY
<namoamitafo> jiero: `sudo -i` or `sudo -s` 就可以了
<namoamitafo> kinkuoChang: 我说默认
<kinkuoChang> 默认是没有开启的
<namoamitafo> kinkuoChang: 我以前用ubuntu的时候不仅启用root, 还rootpw.
<kinkuoChang> 是的,早期的是有的
<jiero> namoamitafo:  那些我都不知道~
<namoamitafo> jiero: man sudo
<kinkuoChang> 现在的可能是为了保护系统吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 太爽了。http下载3d肉蒲团
<kinkuoChang> gebjgd, 如何做到的
<jiero> namoamitafo: 哦。那是单独的命令哦。
<kinkuoChang> 地址是什么?
<jiero> kinkuoChang: 别管外国人的闲适
<kinkuoChang> 呵呵,其实这个东西,一开始我也很迷惑的
<kinkuoChang> 我也不知道为什么要把这个root给去掉
<gebjgd> kinkuoChang, 因为有http的网盘下载
<jiero> https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/daily-builds/+packages
<kinkuoChang> 如何在只启动文本界面阿
<jiero> gebjgd: 你和老婆一起看？
<namoamitafo> root去掉安全
<gebjgd> jiero, 恩
<gebjgd> jiero, 之后模仿
<jiero> gebjgd: 加油~
<namoamitafo> kinkuoChang: vim /etc/default/grub
<gebjgd> jiero, 我一直在努力
<gebjgd> XD
<namoamitafo> kinkuoChang: append 'text' to the kernel para.
<kinkuoChang> namoamitafo, 具体如何炒作呢?
<namoamitafo> kinkuoChang: info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<kinkuoChang> namoamitafo, Thanks!
<blueghost> 该死, 俩字体大小不一样
<kinkuoChang> 《3D肉蒲团》网页下载的地址谁有?
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: 为什么rxvt的中文偏右
<gebjgd> kinkuoChang, http://u.115.com/file/bhanj9xb#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part1.rar
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/e6218yhh#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part2.rar
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/aqb8cxaf#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part3.rar
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/aqb88zql#
<^k^> gebjgd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<aBiNg> namoamitafo: 有么？
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: URxvt.font: xft:Liberation Mono:fontsize=12:antialias:charwidth=10, xft:WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:fontsize=12:charwidth=10
<aBiNg> URxvt.font: xft:Terminus:size=10, xft:WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:size=10:antialias=true
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么很多人都觉得ubuntu发热量很大，比xp。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335662 很多人，尤其是刚用ubuntu的初学者，或许都有这样的感觉，ubuntu下发热量大，风扇转的厉害，噪音大。 现在根据我的使用经验来谈谈这个问题的根源。大家可以自己体验寻找下问题具体的根源，很简单，一个top命令就搞定 ...
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> http://imagebin.org/158981
<jiero> 截图
<namoamitafo> 看下
<gebjgd> jiero, 又是什么弱智游戏？
<jiero> gebjgd: clone minecraft的游戏，我不知道为啥很多人喜欢这个
<jiero> gebjgd: 这是历史上销售最快的游戏之一
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说 minecraft
<ofan> http://www.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi
<ofan> google可以直接搜索相似图片....
<gebjgd> jiero, 没玩过
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: ofan http://imagebin.org/158982
<namoamitafo> aBiNg: ofan 看来是charwidth的问题
<jiero> namoamitafo:  one after another...
<namoamitafo> jiero: 粘贴怎么设置
<jiero> namoamitafo: 什么粘贴？
<namoamitafo> jiero: 两种, 我搞不清楚XClipboard, Buffer, 好像是这2种
<jiero> namoamitafo: 你知道的比我多。
<namoamitafo> ofan: vim里面你怎么粘贴东西出来的
<ofan> namoamitafo: p
<namoamitafo> ofan: 和外部交换数据, "+y那种
<Kandu> google image 太牛屄了
<namoamitafo> ofan: 在rxvt如何粘贴
<ofan> namoamitafo: 鼠标中键,或者Shift-Ins
<namoamitafo> ofan: 似乎不行
<ofan> namoamitafo: 可以
<namoamitafo> lsekr;lakjewr
<blueghost> 南无阿弥陀佛 這個誰貼的
<namoamitafo> 不行
<namoamitafo> me
<ofan> 鼠标中键 有么?
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 最後一次貼給你了, 比較和諧了
<ofan> namoamitafo: 估计你没复制对
<namoamitafo> ofan: 我在vim里面如果用鼠标复制就没问题
<namoamitafo> ofan: 用"+Y不行
<ofan> namoamitafo: 一般X里的程序,选中即复制,在另一个地方按鼠标中键就能粘贴
<namoamitafo> ofan: X有好多种, 比较复杂
<namoamitafo> ofan: 鼠标选中的那种好像叫buffer
<namoamitafo> ofan: 和寄存器"+
<ofan> namoamitafo: :help x11-selection
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 現在中英文, 中文簡繁體都比較同一了
 * jiero 正在给手机装软件。好多可以选啊。。。
<ofan> namoamitafo: 叫buffer的东西多了去了... 代码里到处都是buffer
<namoamitafo> abcdefg
<namoamitafo> ofan: 搞不清楚名字
 * jiero 发现其实500个就够用了。根本是太多了。。。
<namoamitafo> ofan: 反正有2种
<aBiNg> jiero: 什么系统？
<namoamitafo> ofan: 我去找下vimzh
<ofan> namoamitafo: vim 里 :help x11-selection 看下
<blueghost> namoamitafo:) 我就一手寫控
<ofan> 往下到低都是相关的
<namoamitafo> ofan: 英文, 概念比较模糊, 我在着vimcdoc
<ofan> namoamitafo: 你装vim应该都直接装了中文帮助了
<ofan> namoamitafo:  :help x11-selection@cn
<namoamitafo> ofan: 没vimcdoc
<namoamitafo> ofan: 没中文帮助的, debian
<kinkuoChang> vim
<ofan> namoamitafo: 中文帮助貌似都到标准包里了
<kinkuoChang> 这个帮助系统也不是很好阿
<namoamitafo> ofan: 我这里没
<kinkuoChang> 是的在:help里
<kinkuoChang> vim的帮助我看到的是英文的,好像没中文的吧
<ofan> namoamitafo: 有的
<kinkuoChang> 有中文的快速教程
<ofan> 官方的包里都带
<namoamitafo> ofan: Debian分包比较多
<jiero> aBiNg: Maemo
<kinkuoChang> 我是在ubuntu的软件中心安装的,里面是没有汉语帮助的
<aBiNg> jiero: N900? 正在看
<gebjgd> jiero, 好用么？
<gebjgd> n900
<kinkuoChang> 为此我还专门下载了一个pdf
<jiero> gebjgd: 好用，纯Linux啊。
<jiero> aBiNg: 也买吧。
<jiero> aBiNg: 以后升级Meego
<aBiNg> jiero: 全新？我在看二手，没米。:P
<jiero> aBiNg: 买的2手——
<aBiNg> 哪家？多少？
<jiero> aBiNg: 二手￥1000多一点吧
<jiero> aBiNg: 我从个人那里买的
<aBiNg> 嗯，淘宝有个 980 的，95 说，那多评论，搞得太假啊..
<aBiNg> 哦
<namoamitafo> ofan: 你说的是ArchLinux吧
<ofan> namoamitafo: 恩 我arch
<vic> why kde had not update to 4.6.4 in arch
<aBiNg> jiero: 早上看视频，好像操作灰常流畅，有木有？
<jiero> aBiNg: 大概 1000 多。
<jiero> aBiNg: 我不看视频，不流畅的说/`
<namoamitafo> vic: 你也arch?
<jiero> aBiNg: 我想超频，
<vic> namoamitafo: yes
<jiero> aBiNg: 东西多了就慢了。
<aBiNg> youku 上的操作视频。实际操作不好么？ jiero
<aBiNg> yun
<jiero> 什么？
<aBiNg> jiero: 没什么。你说不流畅嘛。但我早上看演示视频不错啊
<jiero> aBiNg: 我没看哪个视频。
<aBiNg> jiero: ... 你不用看任何视频。我只是问下你的实际体验啊
<jiero> 我觉得不流畅~
<jiero> aBiNg: 就和电脑差不多
<jiero> aBiNg: 因为这是我第一个智能机器
<namoamitafo> ofan: 装了vimcdoc之后:help x-selection不行了
<aBiNg> jiero: 哦。了解，thx :)
<jiero> aBiNg: 开了Firefox要好几秒钟
<ofan> namoamitafo:  :help x11-selection@cn
<aBiNg> jiero: 那是哦。PC 上还要两秒呢，冷启
<jiero> aBiNg: 打开个 Opera也要 4秒
<jiero> 不过也是 opera 11
<namoamitafo> ofan: 不行, x-selection不能补全, 文件好像叫gui_x11
<aBiNg> 哦
<ofan> namoamitafo: x11-selection
<ofan> 是x11
<pointer> :)
<jiero> aBiNg: vim什么的都有。那些就快了，但是很多不快的
<gebjgd> jiero, 好差
<gebjgd> jiero, 虽然是好机器但是cpu和gpu不行
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。CPU可以超频到800~
<aBiNg> jiero: 这个...你讲的让我纠结了
<jiero> gebjgd: GPU 可以用哦。3D游戏是没问题。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你慢慢超吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈 自动变频系统~
<jiero> gebjgd: CPU很差吗？觉得还好拉。。。
<namoamitafo> ofan: 差不多明白了, 是不是说"+是从XServer读取的, "*是进程通信?
<jiero> aBiNg: 看你需要什么了。
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • 谁来解释一下/etc/fonts/conf.avail下面那些文件的原理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335666 1、文件前面的数据是加载顺序吗？ 2、比如我想设定中英文默认字体应该怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nkadun — 2011-06-19 14:42
<ofan> namoamitafo: 进程间通信范围太大了吧.. 就是x11的剪贴板
<franj> 这里有人用freebsd吗？有个问题，freebsd可以放在lvm2上面吗？
<namoamitafo> ofan: 他说选择区由进程拥有
<ofan> namoamitafo: 感觉文档里翻译的不是很准确,*寄存器是对应x11的PRIMARY,+是CLIPBORAD
<namoamitafo> franj: lvm是linux的吧?
<ofan> namoamitafo: 只要有选择,则PRIMARY里就表示当前选择的内容,CLIPBOARD只有在用户选择"复制"或"剪切"或使用快捷键触发这些功能的时候文本才被复制到CLIPBOARD
<franj> 上网找了一下好像是可以用的，但只能加载成readonly。应该是不行的了
<Evanescence> 有没有下载豆瓣电台歌曲的办法啊？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: need my script?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 你有脚本？好啊
<thorneliu> 现成的应用是豆瓣电台的firefox插件
<Evanescence> thorneliu-> 那我还不如直接开豆瓣网址呢，先下载保存下来喜欢的歌曲
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 你只要“喜欢”的歌？
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 就是在听到一个好听的歌曲后，把它下载下来，但是每次看到名字去其他网站下载就太麻烦了，
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 呃，那我的功能不是这样的……我的是下载全部的
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 全部？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 你贴出来我看看你
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: http://code.bulix.org/iz3s4f-80101
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 谢了
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 自己改动一下 14-25行的参数
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 怎么下载全部的？你是说所有豆瓣里的歌曲？我不懂perll的，看看能不能理解
<Evanescence> 理解
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 我的是边听边下载的
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 豆瓣的私人电台
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 恩，这样也不错，可以添加公众电台吗？我看到有好多个公众电台啊
<thorneliu> 小明电台插件是可以直接只播放自己的喜欢歌曲的 也可以下载
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 没……
<Evanescence> 恩。。
<Evanescence> thorneliu-> 小明是谁？
<thorneliu> 插件名字
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 豆瓣的歌可以下载？是缓存么？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc-> 我正在找。。。
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣的歌可以下载？是缓存么？
<Evanescence> 如果能用mplayer播放就肯定能下载
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 松鼠快说
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: 可以下缓存的，也可以找 mp3.sogou.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣上欧美的太少了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 搜狗音乐
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 去，就是这方法？
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: ?
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, foobnix
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, youtube下载
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 好孩子不fq的
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 那你继续当好孩子吧
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 恩，你继续当怪叔叔吧
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我说了3种办法，之后最后一种需要翻墙好不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣上欧美的太少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣上欧美的太少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣上欧美的太少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 豆瓣上欧美的太少了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中文的我又不听
<thorneliu> 我觉得douban的这个很好 没什么好抱怨的
<Evanescence> thorneliu-> 赞同
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 中文为什么不听？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 搞特殊？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 走极端？
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 用户名的邮箱，@前要加\ 吗？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 豆瓣是个好网站
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不听好几年了，快12年了
<Evanescence> dreamysirc-> 恩，的确，不过我很少去了，以前呆过
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 这么久？那是就有豆瓣电台？
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 下载了两个，两个失败，貌似输出命名不是中文的，可惜了
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 现在我也很少去了，多是用ting或是google music了，就听一些熟悉的~~~~~~~
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我不听豆瓣。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 怎么会=
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 今年才听说的
<Evanescence> dreamysirc-> 主要是在那儿带着，以前的人不在那儿玩了，就觉得没劲了
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> -d后全部download fail，
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 我测试了，下载下来的文件是名牌
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 我测试了，下载下来的文件是名片
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 我测试了，下载下来的文件是mp3，可以播放，但是会破声
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 直接用sogou
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 豆瓣的音质不高
<ofan> Evanescence: 到xiami上下
<Evanescence> gebjgd-> 额，不能下载啊
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那你把 24行注释掉，换 23行。 声音不好是因为 douban 都是 64kbps 的。你把 $hq 改为 1
<thorneliu> google音乐给的质量最好了
<Evanescence> gebjgd-> 不是豆瓣音质的问题，感觉是下载的时候，中间断了那么一点点
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 恩
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那用 aria2c 下吧，不用 wget
<Changkinkuo> wget 下载的时候,好像不能带参数阿
<Evanescence> 正在运行
<Changkinkuo> 一旦有参数就不能下载了
<Changkinkuo> 这个怎么处理阿
<Changkinkuo> 有人知道吗?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 还是失败，而且现在连歌曲在本地的文件都没有，可能是网络差的缘故？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 脚本里，只有当下载文件不存在，或者大小小于 1MB 才会失败的……
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> Use of uninitialized value in numeric lt (<) at ./DouBan_Play_D.pl line 188.
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 算了，还是回来再研究吧
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那个警告表示，文件压根就没……
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 终于，在播放了，看来是网络的原因了
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 我把一行注释取消，让它贴出网址吧…… http://code.bulix.org/j709hg-80102
<wzssyqa> 无线鼠标电池没电了，什么表现？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Owl City Feat. Shawn Chrystopher -- Alligator Sky (Album Version)
<alvin_rxg> ??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听听看
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 好了，谢了
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 如果是本地听的话，别下豆瓣的……最好是 sogou 的
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 恩
<thorneliu> 我还是推google的
<gebjgd> thorneliu, google只能大陆
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 要么ting 要么google，提不上正版，但还好有版权听与下载比较正规
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 大叔，邪恶的大叔
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 想我了？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 觉得大叔都是怪叔叔，怪叔叔都是很邪恶的~~~~~~~~~
<eatapple> 没人讲话
<eatapple> 没人啊
<eatapple> 出来叫啊
<yangtongxue> 新买的本子，刚装好debian6 上不了网 问下怎么设置无线网卡？
<yangtongxue> 不知道驱动装好没有。烦啊。
<yangtongxue> 请问有人可以帮我吗？
<dream1986> 换ubuntu11.04试试，ubuntu驱动做的比较好
<gebjgd> dream1986, 扯
<dream1986> 我的台式机，无线网卡插上就能用了
<eatapple> yangtongxue: 强烈建议上ubuntu
<yangtongxue> dream1986: ubuntu算了。
<yangtongxue> eatapple: 用习惯了debian 不过还行菜。
<dream1986> 我机子a卡，确实只有ubuntu能正常使用，arch,fedora15显卡驱动都不行
<eatapple> yangtongxue: 我表示没用debian  ubuntu很好用
<vic> 起了怪了，ub还有啥特殊驱动？
<yangtongxue> 能查到网卡型号，接下来怎么弄。
<eatapple> ubuntu有开源驱动
<dream1986> debian中第三方驱动没有，ubuntu有
<vic> 别的发行版就没开源驱动？
<yangtongxue> linux么，没点耐性是不适合用的。
<pointer> 大家好~
<yangtongxue> pointer: 好。
<gebjgd> vic, 这就叫做无知
<vic> gebjgd: 我无知了啊。。
<gebjgd> vic, 没说你
<pointer> 啊 有在吵什么……
<vic> 没吵
<vic> 就是好奇 开源驱动呢
<pointer> vic, 再说什么　:)
<gebjgd> vic, 我是让你知道你看到的行为叫做无知
<thorneliu> debian6 上不了网  好像是debian6剔除了一些专属的驱动 叫什么 firmware-nonfiree 什么的
<vic> gebjgd: ok，我知道了 我也奇怪。。。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> vic, XD
<vic> gebjgd: XD啥意思，我无知了。。哈哈
<Evanescence> 同求解，无知
<ofan> vic: 就是哈哈的意思
<gebjgd> vic, 向左侧
<gebjgd> vic, 看
<pointer> XD
<ofan> 向右看是DX ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网盘下载肉蒲团很给力。你还不下
<ofan> XDDX呢?
<yangtongxue> thorneliu: 苦了偶。
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 啥无线网卡？
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, lspci看看阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 7月再说
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: corporation wifi 100 series
<gebjgd> alpha080, 为什么？
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 这卡能用么？
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 这个是名字和型号？
<vic> 肉团 没啥意思
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, lspci告诉你的？
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: lspci -v
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 第一行：Network controller:intel corporation wifi 100 series
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, intel的
<vic> arch的kde还不更新到4.6.4  搞什么呢
<gebjgd> vic, 上testing
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 有空教教我弄么？
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 羊同学我没intel的无线网卡
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, ifconfig -a有么？
<Evanescence> 非诚勿扰他是最后一个出场的男嘉宾，帅气温柔多金。到最后仍有许多女嘉宾为他留灯.孟飞说：“下面请你灭灯至只剩两盏。”他微微一笑，摇了摇头。然后从容的走到观众席，拉起那个前一位出场却一出场就被所有女嘉宾灭灯的男生的手说：“小傻瓜，这年头没车没房谁嫁你？你就面对现实，乖乖做
<Evanescence> 我老婆吧。
<vic> gebjgd: 不开。。。万一崩溃了，就没电脑用了 现在懒的折腾
<gebjgd> vic, 那就是了
<Evanescence> 求解，上面的非成勿扰是哪一期？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 不知道。。。
<vic> 同求解
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 出来几行 第一行 lo 什么的。
<thorneliu> 开玩笑的吧
<Evanescence> 我要去见证一下，果断搜索
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 你用debian的你自己还搞不定网卡
<vic> 新买的键盘  太薄了 打字 不得劲啊
<gebjgd> vic, 送我
<gebjgd> vic, 我就喜欢薄键盘
<yangtongxue> gebjgd:   能开车不一定会修车啊。
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 我还很菜。
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 那就别用debian了
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, ubuntu适合你
<vic> gebjgd: 30来块钱的路边货 拿不出手啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjJKJLrxOxQ
<eatapple> gebjgd: 网页不可用
<gebjgd> eatapple, 翻墙
<vic> 请翻墙
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 怎么知道驱动装了没有。
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, ifconfig -a 有wlan0么？
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 没有。
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: 然后要做什么？
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 去找模块吧
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, modprobe上
<yangtongxue> gebjgd: modprobe不会用。 -  - ！！
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 去用ubuntu或者opensuse把
<yangtongxue>  gebjgd goole ing
<gebjgd> yangtongxue, 别勉强了
<thorneliu> 安装deb包的话应该能自动完成这些设置的把
<yangtongxue> thorneliu: ？
<eatapple> gebjgd: 哥是好孩子  翻墙摔下来好疼的
<thorneliu> firmware-iwlwifi包和 wireless-tools包应该就可以了吧 我没有无线的 所以也是搜索来的
<eatapple> yangtongxue: 可是看看/etc里有没有什么类似驱动的文件夹
<yangtongxue> 要出去办事 有时间再搞。
<yangtongxue> 各位88
<XXARMYXX> 去哪？
<dream1986> test
<^k^> dream1986, ....  ㍨ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, inna -- sun is up 单曲封面是裸臀
<franj> test
<^k^> franj, ....  ㍨ 
<dawnyesky> 这里主要是聊什么话题多？？
<dream1986_> 瞎扯比较多
<dawnyesky> 哦，第一次用就来看看，记录都是讲3DXXX多
<dream1986_> dawnyesky: 你用什么系统啊
<dawnyesky> fedora
<dream1986_> 我也试了fedora15，我显卡驱动不能用，闪屏，现在还是ubuntu
<dream1986_> 这台是arch,另外一台是ubuntu
<dawnyesky> 我还是用14，用习惯了也不想换了
<dream1986_> 装完系统，再装好软件，要半天时间，不过我基本有新版本就换……，
<dream1986_> 这点就是arch好，一直不要重装系统
<dawnyesky> 为什么？？
<dawnyesky> arch没用过
<dream1986_> 滚动更新的
<dream1986_> 更新一下系统就好了
<dawnyesky> 哦，明白
<dream1986_> 我用debian时，试过跨版本更新，一大堆错误……
<namoamitafo> dream1986_: Debian大部分驱动问题都是因为Debian的netinst不启用non-free和contrib导致firmware不给安装的缘故
<namoamitafo> dream1986_: debian的testing和sid混合也不需要reinstall
<dream1986_> 就是啊，我就说的debian没有第三方私有驱动，ubuntu里有的
<dawnyesky> 看来这里的系统专家还是蛮多的(*^__^*)
<namoamitafo> dream1986_: 大部分不是因为驱动, 而是firmware
<dream1986_> 这个我就不太清楚了，
<namoamitafo> dream1986_: 归根结蒂都是因为安装Debian凭自己主观臆断(认为和Ubuntu一样)而不愿意去仔细看各种安装说明, 发行说明, wiki导致的.
<thorneliu> firmware到底是什么概念呢？
<namoamitafo> 固件
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<thorneliu> 你说fireware不是驱动 那是什么 固件只是个翻译的概念 安装firmware载入电脑的是一串代码啊
<dream1986_> thorneliu: namoamitafo已经走了
<dream1986_> ……
<dream1986_> 有没有人来说说debian的驱动怎么解决啊，已经有好几个网卡不能用的了……
<alvin_rxg> dream1986: lspci | grep -i eth ==>> google
<alpha080> 官网上去看看啊？
<alpha080> 先看那网卡支持不
<alpha080> 然后查找wiki
<kiss990a> 诸位，这个图中除了fvwm还有哪些软件组成的窗口 http://hiphotos.baidu.com/abcngn/pic/item/7c37db23d6b4cc5293580704.jpg
<alvin_rxg> kiss990a: fcitx, firefox, audacious, rox, *term
<kiss990a> rox 是什么？
<alvin_rxg> rox: A small and fast file manager which can optionally manage the desktop background and panels.
<alpha080> 文件管理器
<kiss990a> 哦，
<kiss990a> 这个就是我想要的效果
<alvin_rxg> nextstep 风格？
<kiss990a> 不清楚，是随便看到的图片
<alvin_rxg> kiss990a: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120041
<kiss990a> 看到了
<Evanescence> 求助： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=335676
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Vim: 求写一个功能（ 简单的添加）
<tusooa> ls
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: map 一个快捷键 => I`<ESC>A`<ESC>
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> 哇，神奇啊，明白了，谢谢啊
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg-> I后面添加空格，这个空格要怎么处理啊？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: map 一个快捷键 => I `<ESC>A`<ESC>
<alpha080> 怎么这么冷清啊？
<alpha080> 都把妹子去了？
<alvin_rxg> 俺们都不是东北人，都不是话唠
<caleb-> 都去被妹子把了
<alpha080> 这不就是话唠频道么。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 我的配置安装那个版本比较合适 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335679 最近搞来一台二手 amd巴顿 2800+ 512m*2 nv5700 80g 我安装那个版本比较好 统计信息: 发表于 由 rainbow.tj@qq.com — 2011-06-19 18:08
<vic> 东北人话唠 从何说起
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋蒲团
<jiero> DT
<XXARMYXX> 菜蒲团
<linsux> 奇怪，我的kde怎么不会储存解析度啊
<alpha080> 什么解析度？？
<linsux> 默认解析度啊
<alpha080> 什么东西= =
<alpha080> 分辨率么？
<linsux> 对分辨率
<alpha080> 没听说过这个名词啊
<alpha080> 你台湾人？
<linsux> 不是的
<alpha080> 汗，为啥用这词，没有人听的懂的
<alpha080> 可以储存啊，为什么不能？
<linsux> 以前忘记哪里听来的
<thomasxie1> 解像度
<alpha080> 你用kubuntu?
<jiero> 解析度居士分辨率。
<alpha080> 实在不行把xorg.conf设置一下吧
<thomasxie1> 分辨率（Image resolution，又称解像度、解析度、解像力
<linsux> 我设置默认1280x1024， 然后还是1024
<linsux> 现在xorg还用xorg.conf吗
<jiero> 可以用
<alpha080> 不用了，不过你要设置一个也没问题
<linsux> 能不设吗，不懂不敢搞
<alpha080> 呃，你错过了一个学习的机会，，，而且这玩意儿不难
<linsux> 里面配置好多
<imtxc> 大家有用终端的不……
<alpha080> 其实就那么几行而已。
<alpha080> linsux: 论坛里面泡一个小时就行了
<alpha080> 里面各种症状
<imtxc> 大家都用zhcon 不呢
<linsux> kde需要多少内存啊
<alpha080> 不用。。
<linsux> 1.5g都觉得慢
<alpha080> 不好说，
<alpha080> 怎么会呢？我1G很流畅的
<linsux> 我在虚拟机里面用
<alpha080> 要不送512给我？
<alpha080> ！
<linsux> 是不是会比较慢
<alpha080> 那是因为你用的是虚拟机。。。
<alpha080> 不卡才怪啊
<dreamysirc> 是不是现在chrome不能设置代理了呢？
<linsux> 原来如此
<alpha080> 可以设置的
<alpha080> 不过它那个还是全局代理好像
<alpha080> 来跟我混opensuse吧，kde党用什么ubutnu啊
<alpha080> 直接tjjtds
<linsux> opensuse我用了个gnome
<linsux> opensuse的gnome没有kde好吧
<imtxc> 我该怎么看我的系统是否启用了 Framebuffer 呢
<linsux> 好，我现在启动opensuse
<linsux> 等下
<zwhuang> 有试过firefox5的么~
<jiero> zwhuang: 很多把。
<jiero> zwhuang: 这个没什么问的。
<imtxc> 大家好，请问我该怎么看我的系统是否启用了 Framebuffer 呢
<alpha080> cd /dev/fbx
<alpha080> cd /dev/fbX     X可以是某一个数字
<alpha080> imtxc: 你确信机子支持么？ cat /proc/fb
<imtxc> alpha080: cat /proc/fb
<imtxc> alpha080: 0 nouveaufb
<imtxc> alpha080: 只有一个fo0 的文件
<imtxc> alpha080: fb0
<imtxc> 我是为了使用 fbterm
<alpha080> 那就可以支持啊
<void1> 现在framebuffer都是自动启动的啊
<alpha080> imtxc: /dev/fbX存在么？这个表示开启了
<imtxc> alpha080: 恩 有一个fb0 但是cd 不进去
<imtxc> fb0 不是目录。
<alpha080> 呃。我只是让你看看有没有那个东西
<alpha080> 有就开启了
<imtxc> alpha080: 这样的啊 好的。
<linsux> 现在 是 opensuse了
<alpha080> 呃，不是虚拟机？
<alpha080> 你怎么装了这么多系统。。
<linsux> 也 没 几个
<linsux> opensuse arch fedora sl freebsd
<linsux> ubuntu
<linsux> 没 了
<alpha080> = =!你开博物馆的啊
<linsux> zypper up
<linsux> 学习各种系统啊
<zwhuang> 刚试了下firefox5,看不出和firefox4有什么区别、
<alpha080> sl就好了
<alpha080> 其他就算了吧
<caleb-> zwhuang: 只是为了和 chrome / opera 抢版本号
<linsux> 你 意思sl最好 ?
<caleb-> zwhuang: 年底前要出到 firefox 7
<caleb-> mozilla 无聊的…
<alpha080> 不是，最折腾。。。
<zwhuang> 其实可以在版本号前加个1,变成 firefox 14, 一下就赶上了
<caleb-> 为毛不学 simcity, 直接跳 3000, 多霸气
<alpha080> 适合资深菜鸟
<linsux> firefox垂死正雜
<alpha080> 其实你要玩就干脆上lfs算了。。。
<alpha080> 用就不要用了
<jiero> 什么？
<gebjgd> lfs太折腾了
<jiero> Firefox 5 可以跑动画了，以前Firefox 不太注重网络多媒体效果。
<gebjgd> 还是arch好
<ofan> arch +1
 * jiero 飘过。
<alpha080> arch...不算折腾吧
<alpha080> 要不gentoo吧
<linsux> arch还 可以,不 过问题很多
 * jiero 想要不更新内核只搞软件的发行版。
<ofan> arch适合勤快的人用
<linsux> arch有些问题,都 没 人 管的
<ofan> 自己解决啊
<caleb-> jiero: 一般内核都可以撑很久不升级啊
<liemea> ofan: 用arch要有面对Syu完系统崩溃的勇气
<ofan> 难道自己不是人么?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: => archlinux, ignore kernel
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 桌面也不换~
<ofan> 选择一个发行版你就相当于加入社区了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ?
<liemea> 不过说时候arch的wiki做的确实好
<liemea> *说实话
<ofan> wiki都是普通用户写的
<linsux> 可 能 arch的 源码 质量不好 吧
<ofan> 除了某些很关键的东西
<Kandu> linsux: 你以前学网络的？
<ofan> 源码...
<ofan> 如果源码不好,所有的发行版都会有问题
<linsux> 我 以前 是 windows用户
<gebjgd> linsux, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<liemea> 滚动更新本来就是把风险分摊到每一次更新上了
<gebjgd> 这是我见过最好的笑话
<gebjgd> arch的源码质量不好
<liemea> gebjgd: linux的源码质量不好
<linsux> arch的 gdm,自动 修改 locale
<gebjgd> liemea, 你也信
<ofan> gdm跟arch无关
<Kandu> gebjgd: 确实不好嘛，我看 debain 的包，很多都自己写很长的patch 的
<imtxc> fbterm 不能切换输入法  按照setcap 'cap_sys_tty_config+ep' /usr/bin/fbterm 提示-su: setcap: command not found
<gebjgd> Kandu, 不需要patch
<liemea> gebjgd: 几乎看不懂
<ofan> 打包的时候基本不会修改代码,除非是某些很有必要的但上游还没接受的patch
<gebjgd> Kandu, 直接升级过去
<linsux> 别的 系统没有 这 个 bug,只 有 arch有
<gebjgd> linsux, 比如什么bug？
<caleb-> ofan: ubuntu 很多没必要又垃圾的 patch
<ofan> caleb-: 所以我用arch了 lol
<alpha080> 那么gentoo吧。。。
<alpha080> arch里面太多垃圾了
<alpha080> 哼哼
<ofan> alpha080: 哪有
<gebjgd> alpha080, 有毛
<caleb-> 要符合 lsb 都要 patch 的
<ofan> alpha080: 从base装 能有什么垃圾?
<alpha080> 而且可以用很久的内核，你只要搞软件就好了
<caleb-> lfs 一堆 patch 是 for lsb
<caleb-> 去掉 lsb lfs 就没啥 patch 了
<alvin_rxg> arch 里面太多垃圾 *中文用户* 了
<caleb-> 内核稳定版都可以用很多年的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, +10000000000
<caleb-> 内核 2.4 都还在维护呢
<ofan> 坚持用老内核不升级能用一辈子
<alpha080> 恩，google服务器就是这么想的
<Kandu> alpha080: arch 的 kernel26-lts 唄，不願升內核的話
<alpha080> 呃？你觉得arch党会不升级内核？？
<alpha080> 不可棱~
<Kandu> alpha080: 我一直 2.6.32 的
<Kandu> alpha080: arch，比我的 debian 還老 :P
<alpha080> 哐当= =你明明是debian党嘛
<gebjgd> 向来最新内核的路过
<linsux> arch其中最烦人的bug就是。。
<gebjgd> 2004年的机器都没问题
<linsux> gdm自动改locale
<alpha080> 你看看，真正的archlinux党就是这样子滴
<caleb-> 内核 2.4 今年九月 end of support
<linsux> 而且没人管的
<gebjgd> linsux, 别用gdm
<alpha080> gdm还有这么智能的功能啊？
<ofan> alpha080: 你见过google的服务器?
<linsux> 我已经没用gdm了
<linsux> 只能用slim
<alpha080> 没有，google自己声明的
<alpha080> 貌似用slim很多是archlinux用户啊
<linsux> 而且arch是走的业余路线
<linsux> 那大概是因为arch的gdm有问题吧
<ofan> alpha080: 不升级是扯淡的,只是他们有方案防止崩溃
<gebjgd> arch多稳定的系统阿
<linsux> 地球人都知道gdm是最好的，还可以选择语言
<alpha080> 不是，他们打了很多特定的补丁之类的
<gebjgd> gdm最好？
<alvin_rxg> 不用 *display manager* 的飘过
<gebjgd> 何处此言？
<ofan> 同不用dm
<alpha080> archlinux稳定...
<imtxc> 请问 我的fbterm 出现[input] can't change kernel keymap table, all shortcuts will NOT work,  see SECURITY NOTES section of man page for solution. 错误
<linsux> arch的确比较稳定且快，因为比较简陋？
<gebjgd> 太稳定了
<alpha080> 不觉得稳定
<imtxc> 按照搜到的办法 没有解决 是为什么呢。
<linsux> 现在用过这么多，最有搞头还是fedora和opensuse
<imtxc> setcap 'cap_sys_tty_config+ep' /usr/bin/fbterm 这条命令说 -su: setcap: command not found
<ofan> linsux: 你最多也就是装过,别说用过
<linsux> arch，ubuntu就是走业余路线的
<gebjgd> alpha080, 因为你用的是垃圾kde4
<alpha080> 把fedora改成debian吧，，，
<imtxc> alpha080: 请问 这个是怎么回事呢
<alpha080> 偶又不是没用过gnome
<linsux> 细节方面不可能处理的像fedora suse那样
<linsux> ofan, 为什么这么说？
<gebjgd> alpha080, gnome...
<alpha080> imtxc: 这个我步子回到啊
<imtxc> 呵呵 我就是业余的啊。
<alpha080> 不知道
<imtxc> -su: setcap: command not found 是需要装那个软件呢。
<alpha080> 从不用fbterm
<alpha080> 你贴上去让他们看吧
<imtxc> 恩 就是这样的错误 请问该怎么做呢
<ofan> linsux: 你老说这不好那不好,具体什么问题?
<linsux> ofan, 就是不知道什么问题导致的，但是有问题
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，/ignore 小白
<ofan> linsux: 所以说这种走马观花的使用不能算真的使用啊,谁没遇到过点问题啊..
<linsux> ofan, 那只能用个问题少点的吧
<imtxc> 请问有用fbterm 的么
<imtxc> 请教一个问题。
<ofan> linsux: 用mac?
<caleb-> imtxc: 直接问
<linsux> 用不起
<ofan> win
<linsux> 没激情
<imtxc> caleb-: 恩 没法输入中文，提示[input] can't change kernel keymap table, all shortcuts will NOT work,  see SECURITY NOTES section of man page for solution.
<ofan> win下不用ie,装好防火墙,少上点h网,用起来还是挺high的..
<caleb-> imtxc: 刚不是问过了么？
<imtxc> 按照搜索到的办法 sudo setcap 'cap_sys_tty_config+ep' /usr/bin/fbterm 了 -su: setcap: command not found
<caleb-> imtxc: fbterm 本来就没输入法
<imtxc> caleb-: 没有解决啊还。
<caleb-> imtxc: apt-file setcap
<imtxc> 安装了ucimf了。
<caleb-> imtxc: apt-file search setcap
<linsux> 用aptitude比较好
<linsux> ofan, h网是甚么啊
<ofan> linsux: ....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 偶也。肉蒲团下载完毕
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 好看吗
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 正在解压
<gebjgd> 好大
<yangtongxue> 万恶的验证码！
<alpha080> 粤语的还是国语的？
<linsux> 3D的吗
<ofan> gebjgd: 枪版的吧
<gebjgd> 我只看画面
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 哪儿的种子？
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 6park上的
<gebjgd> ofan, dvd版
<alpha080> 呃，没戏了
 * pocoyo 各位都是同道中人
<alpha080> 没有ipv6啊
<linsux> 发个链接大家共享啊
 * pocoyo ^
<linsux> 中国人就是这点不好，一盘散沙，有好东西也不会拿出来共享
<linsux> 特别是那些假洋鬼子
<XXARMYXX> 菜蒲团？
<gebjgd> 超清晰
<gebjgd> 爽
<gebjgd> 可以刻盘了
<dream1986> 发个种子啊
<yangtongxue> 大家帮我装无线网卡驱动吧。我好累啊。
<gebjgd> 发了3遍了
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> 你们还要
<dream1986> yangtongxue: 跟你说用ubuntu试试吧，
<gebjgd> 吃饭去了
<dream1986> 你发的时候不在
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/bhanj9xb#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part1.rar
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/e6218yhh#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part2.rar
<gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/aqb8cxaf#
<gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part3.rar
<^k^> gebjgd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<dream1986> 2G多呢……
<dream1986> “AE模板”好有创意
<dream1986> ……
<dream1986> yangtongxue: 你用debian，ubuntu区别不大啊，还用着方便些，软件也新一些
<linsux> 有多少个part啊
<pocoyo> 优蛋怎么下载？
<pocoyo> ..呃。。115..
<linsux> 电信下载可以
<li666w> udown有lin版
<^k^> 新⇨ 华东校区 • 孝陵卫皇家理工的何在～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335684 进来报个到，顺便留下人人ID如何，我的是254437622，不是QQ的哦，是人人网的ID。 有兴趣的话，大家来个common room。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzhp1501 — 2011-06-19 19:37
<imtxc> gebjgd: 这是啥？
<yangtongxue> dream1986: ubuntu的/home和debian的/home里的资料安装的时候能不格的情况下挂载吗？
<dream1986> 不知道，没试过
<dream1986> 备份一下不就好了
<alpha080> 当然可以= =
<yangtongxue> 没空间备了。
<yangtongxue> virtualbox出来的系统能不能上网啊。
<yangtongxue> 主机没装好驱动的情况下。
<li666w> 主机能上的话，选nat就能上
<yangtongxue> 主机不能上。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux下用什么改编码
<li666w> = =
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gb -> utf8
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 编码？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, txt文件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除了在win下搞
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: iconv
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win下默认是什么码？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ansi?
<alvin_rxg> y
<linsux> gebjgd, AE模板大集那个有几个part啊
<gebjgd> linsux, 5æ ¼
<linsux> gebjgd, 还有45没看到，呵呵，能重发一遍吗
<gebjgd> gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/aqb88zql#
<gebjgd> [13:39] <gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part4.rar
<gebjgd> [13:39] <gebjgd> http://u.115.com/file/aqb88kb6#
<gebjgd> [13:39] <gebjgd> AE模板大集合.part5.rar
<linsux> ok 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎是gbk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是ansi
<caleb-> notepad 默认用 ansi 存档
<gebjgd> caleb-, iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8
<gebjgd> caleb-, 管用。
<gebjgd> caleb-, 似乎好像没有ansi格式把
<caleb-> gebjgd: m$ 的取名坏习惯
<gebjgd> caleb-, XD
<gebjgd> 肉蒲团ing
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: iconv -l | grep -i ansi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我用的gbk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有问题
<alvin_rxg> 本来就是 gbk... ansi 没中文的
<bluek> gebjgd, 地址？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 字幕还是乱码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vim 吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥播放器？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是电影字幕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mplayer
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 中文的话，需要指定字体
<alvin_rxg> subcp=cp936 subfont=SimHei
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, vlc搞定。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vlc 使用 fontconfig。自然可以
<caleb-> vlc 不在？
<Gefenbauer> 想问一个irssi的问题，我这里加载hilightwin.pl没有跳出hilight的窗口，/window list也没有但是系统信息上说已经建立了hilight的窗口，有人碰到过这个问题么？
<Freebuilder> vim script 缓冲区行数，如何知道？
<Freebuilder> vim script 如何知道当前缓冲区行数？
<alvin_rxg> has
<alvin_test> has
<porcelet> hello
<^k^> porcelet, 好  ㍬ 
<linsux> 有时很难相信KDE居然是免费的
<yhzm1314> ...........
<yhzm1314> linsux,  你觉得它应该收费吗？呵呵
<linsux> 我意思kde的质量貌似挺高的
<Evanescence> 这个是vim正则咋理解？ /^[^,]*\zs, ?
<linsux> kde后面肯定有企业花钱支持
<LFive> 测试。。。看到了打个1 谢谢
<caleb-> 2
<LFive> :-D
<ofan> 22
<LFive> Pidgin现在不能登录QQ了？
<imtxc> LFive: 可以的。
<LFive> 。。。那是我没设置对？
<imtxc> 请问 debian 的源里面 没有 fbida 么
<imtxc> LFive: libqq
<imtxc> LFive: 你用的什么系统？
<LFive> ubuntu11.04
<imtxc> LFive: 收文件
<LFive> 折腾了一个下午 结果把飞信装好了 但是感觉还是Pidgin飞信好用 方便
<imtxc> LFive: 能看到我发的文件不。
<LFive> 能
<LFive> 我试试
<imtxc> LFive: 安装就得。
<dream1986> ubuntu11.04中直接有open飞信
<imtxc> dream1986: pidgin 里，也有openfetion的
<dream1986> 我装了，不过我基本不用
<imtxc> 请问 debian tty里面 怎么看PDF呢
<imtxc> 我没找到怎么装fbida
<LFive>  imtxc openfetion 你有deb包吗
<imtxc> LFive: 有
<imtxc> LFive: 要发么？
<LFive> 来个
<LFive> 恩
<imtxc> LFive: 不是DEB包
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<pityonline> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<LFive> tar.gz 文件我安装了一个下午没装成。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 今天没跟元宝出去腐败？
<imtxc> LFive: 解压了。
<pityonline> tenzu: 元宝有人请了
<Evanescence> 这个是vim正则咋理解？ /^[^,]*\zs, ?
<imtxc> LFive: 放到 ~/.purple/plugins/目录里面
<pityonline> tenzu: 今天我宿舍装了宽带
<tenzu> pityonline: 哦了，想起来她那个化妆出门推
<tenzu> pityonline: 嗯嗯，你的推我也看到了
<imtxc> LFive: 就能使了。
<pityonline> tenzu: :)
<tenzu> pityonline: 折腾KDE来着？
<wzssyqa> LFive: debian 和Ubuntu官方源里都有啊
<imtxc> 请问大家 tty里面 怎么看PDF呢
<pityonline> tenzu: 小折腾了一下，没结果
<wzssyqa> LFive: 也可以用happyaron的ppa啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 尝鲜还是打算换阵营了？
<yhzm1314> imtxc,  真能折腾， PDF 也要在 tty 看，呵呵
<pityonline> tenzu: 体验而已，习惯差别很大
<LFive> 我试试
<imtxc> yhzm1314: 呃 这个……就是学学。
<tenzu> pityonline: 嗯嗯，大到我不能习惯
<LFive> 我反映慢的很
<linsux> pdf用哪个安装好阿
<wzssyqa> LFive: 再说，编译安装没有那么难的吧？
<imtxc> LFive: QQ还没好么。
<pityonline> tenzu: 我也不习惯
<LFive> QQ老要输入验证码
<touparx> 有没有用blogilo写百度空间的？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 编译安装是神级人物才能干的
<imtxc> LFive: 不用啊。我现在就在用，刚才发的DEB包你安装了没。
<LFive> 安装了
<pointer> 刚出门回来~
<tenzu> pityonline: 现在换回来了？
<LFive> 要不要退出去？
<pointer> tenzu, 是么 :)
<pityonline> tenzu: 我这是三系统啊
<imtxc> LFive: 先关了pidgin
<LFive> 好 我先退出下聊天室pidgin
<pityonline> tenzu: 如果 kde 实在不适合我，我打算换 opensuse 试试呢
<tenzu> pityonline: 真能折腾
<pityonline> tenzu: 体验着玩儿嘛
<touparx> pityonline< 三系统？么样的三系统？
<touparx> pityonline< 感觉linux用起来都一个样
<tenzu> pityonline: 三个桌面啊？
<pityonline> touparx: Kubuntu 11.04, Ubuntu 10.04, Windows 7
<linsux> 3系统算个啥
<pityonline> tenzu: 看上文
<linsux> 我这有winxp,ubuntu, opensuse, fedora, sl, arch,freebsd, netbsd
<touparx> pityonline< 。。。都是ubuntu为啥分开装啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 10.04里装个kde-desktop不久得了。。。
<pityonline> touparx: 因为 Kbuntu 11.04 只是体验
<touparx> linsux< 。。。都是单独的磁盘分区么？不是虚拟机？
<linsux> 虚拟机
<pityonline> tenzu: t那会把 ubuntu 扯得更慢的
<touparx> linsux< 虚拟机。。。那就不说了
<tenzu> pityonline: 上洗发水
<pityonline> tenzu: 太高级
<linsux> touparx, 虚拟机玩起来一样
<linsux> 没什么区别
<touparx> linsux< 玩过虚拟机的那个不是多个系统，我是很佩服那些直接在硬盘上弄N个系统的人
<phoenixlzx> 帖子更新了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> fuck......kk咋还说是水贴？
<linsux> touparx, 没有多余的电脑玩那个，只能虚拟了
<phoenixlzx> ^k^
<marvin-42> Haha,dan teng
<tenzu> 好复杂。。。
<alvin_rxg> marvin-42: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<imtxc> 请问 fbida 怎么安装呢。
<imtxc> ./configure 没有文件。
<marvin-42> Kong fu
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<imtxc> LFive: 好了吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍬ 
<caleb-> 感觉是个水贴
<marvin-42> Hola
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: fuck
<tenzu> iGnome: 神，你肿么了？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219水贴？
<phoenixlzx> 这个bot咋这么好玩？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219 水贴？刚忘了加空格。
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 请不要这么粗鲁。  ㍬ 
<marvin-42> ^k^: I love you
<phoenixlzx> 这个....bot有人控制么？还是...?
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你肿么了？
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 怎么不说了
<pityonline> tenzu: 神尿裤了吗？
<marvin-42> ^k^: Can you have a sex with me tonight?
<alvin_rxg> marvin-42: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<Freebuilder> 再来测试
<^k^> Freebuilder, 是什么给你。  ㍬ 
<tenzu> pityonline: 神买了ipad以后拉裤裆了
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 病句！不说了，哥要吃饭了。
<pityonline> tenzu: 看来哄孩子玩儿呢
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:有什么能给的？
<Freebuilder> ipad 究竟怎么样？
<marvin-42> alvin_rxg: I speak in English!
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219æ°´è´´
<^k^> Freebuilder, OK，我应该怎么说？  ㍬ 
<Freebuilder> 能 vim 能编译不？
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<tenzu> pityonline: 一定是和神母申请资金不足，买不起Ipad 2
<pityonline> tenzu: 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你是人么？还是预置程序？
<marvin-42> ^k^: I hate you
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 谢谢但肯定我不是唯一的一个。  ㍭ 
<alvin_rxg> marvin-42: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<tenzu> pityonline: 不过这家伙花钱买苹果的东西倒是很奇怪，不符合他/她/它疯疯癫癫的风格
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你是MIT开发的么？
<marvin-42> alvin_rxg: you stupid fool
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 很好的例子。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 什么例子？
<pityonline> tenzu: 一边骂一边玩儿也可以的
<marvin-42> Warning
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 咋不说了？
<marvin-42> Http://zh.opensuse.org
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 也许是不可能的。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 但你还是说了呀
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 不言而喻。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> 额，跟机器人对话别有一番风味...
<marvin-42> Http://zh.opensuse.org/新手指南/11.4
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: ^_^^_^^_^^_^o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: ^_^
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 我很高兴你发现这个有趣的，未知的人。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> 哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦.....
<txc> test
<marvin-42> ^k^: 我爱你
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 我也很高兴发现你这个好玩的机器人
<^k^> marvin-42, 由于我太喜欢你了很多未知的人。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 我也爱你
<txc> 有人也喜欢机器
<marvin-42> ^k^: 我恨你
<txc> ^k^: 你看,都不给我报时
<^k^> txc, 我看到。  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> 哦，我知道了...
<XXARMYXX> 是啊，irc怎么显示时间？
<phoenixlzx> 你看....对应着回答“我看到”
<namoamitafo> test
<XXARMYXX> test
<^k^> namoamitafo, ....  ㍭ 
<namoamitafo> time
<XXARMYXX> 不起作用
<Freebuilder> 阿姨说不能吃黄瓜了
<marvin-42> What t time is it?
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 要留着用？
<Freebuilder> 还有豆芽，说有毒
<caleb-> 哦
<caleb-> 不怕，中国人铜筋铁骨
<Freebuilder> 她说我没看新闻？可我怎么搜不出相关新闻。
<XXARMYXX> ^k^,看了上面的log，你是机器人？太智能了吧！！
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 西班牙的
<^k^> XXARMYXX, 对不起，我没有访问该文件。  ㍭ 
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<marvin-42> 呃，好多人通不过图灵测试啊。。。
<tenzu> 又掉了
<marvin-42> 窃笑。。。
<XXARMYXX> ^k^，2亿，你要吗？
<ofan> marvin-42: 图灵测试不是测人的...
<marvin-42> 我知道..
<marvin-42> 也许以后机器人就用这个测试我们呢
<caleb-> 还用测？给个算法，算不出来的就是人
<XXARMYXX> 2的1亿次方是多少？
<marvin-42> Python 2^100000000
<XXARMYXX> 以前有个人说了，不是^，是**
<Evanescence> fvwm的配置文件是~/.fvwm/fvwm2rc 还是~/.fvwm/config ?
<marvin-42> 2nd
<ofan> pow(2,100000000)
<Evanescence> marvin-42-> config  ? thanks
<caleb-> 人可以养 bot 骗过反图灵测试
<caleb-> 用 bot 攻破天网
<XXARMYXX> pow(2,100000000)，这不算死你的机子才怪！
<Freebuilder> 我想知道 2 的一摩尔次方
<XXARMYXX> 2的1000万次方，我算了5分钟，现在才有结果
<XXARMYXX> 2的1摩尔次方，估计要宇宙灭亡了，PC才可以算出来。但是我马上就知道答案了。
<Evanescence> 请问fvwm从2.5.10到2.5.30的配置语法变化大吗？我正在学习fvwm，看的是中文教程，是2.5.10为示例的。 ee大神？
<dororo> 升级xorg之后compiz没法启动是什么原因？
<tenzu> 显卡驱动
<dororo> 我没有装闭源的驱动
<dororo> tenzu: 怎样解决？
<tenzu> 除非是Intel显卡，否则都要重装显卡驱动的吧
<tenzu> 也许update一下也行
<dororo> 怎样update？
<marvin-42> Omg
<crose> dororo: 你是哪个发行版？
<marvin-42> Orz
<tenzu> dororo: sudo apt-get update
<dororo> debian
<yhzm1314> 不开特效，N卡我也不装显卡官方驱动。
<crose> dororo: compiz终端输出？
<dororo> compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual
<dororo> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<dororo> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<marvin-42> yhzm1314: didn't use kwin?
<yhzm1314> marvin-42: 不要发英文给我，我小学英文水平。
<marvin-42> yhzm1314: hi, baby
<dororo> crose: 这个是什么问题？
<marvin-42> 你不用kwin?
<marvin-42> 手机上英文较快
<caleb-> 小学英文水平可以看哈利波特了
<crose> dororo: 更新一下试试，装一下闭源驱动试试，别的我也不清楚了
<marvin-42> 就是
<yhzm1314> 中文字幕就看得懂，哈哈
<dororo> crose: 闭源驱动装过了，不行
<yhzm1314> debain 要用 COMPIZ  要安装一些依赖。
<crose> dororo: 额……debian的显卡驱动我也不大清楚……
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • linux下有没有c++ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335689 如过谁有的话 麻烦发给我一下 我的邮箱qcl15666692672@126.com 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiaochaolu — 2011-06-19 21:25
<dororo> xserver-xorg-video这些是不是开源驱动？
<marvin-42> ....
<yhzm1314> debian 默认很多东西是没有安装的。
<dororo> debian没有xorg.conf
<yhzm1314> 没有也没关系
<yhzm1314> 你安装闭源驱动，会自动生成的
<yhzm1314> 或者用命令生成
<marvin-42> 装驱动的命令打给我们看看。。。
<dororo> 上网找似乎也没有相关资料，英文的不会看
<marvin-42> 你确信你装了闭源驱动？
<tenzu> 升级之后重新装一下驱动
<marvin-42> 恕我冒昧
<dream1986> 只要更新了内核就要重装一遍驱动
<yhzm1314> debian   CD1 安装的系统，基本的编译环境都没装的。
<dororo> 不是更新内核，只是更新xserver-xorg-core之类的
<caleb-> dororo: 闭源驱动和 xorg 版本有关的，有的不兼容
 * tenzu 能不能装13的说一句“特效是浮云”？
<yhzm1314> 特效是看个人喜好！  自己想开就开
 * caleb- 特效是浮云
<dororo_> 不装compiz，有些窗口不能改变大小
<tenzu> 果冻效果有点儿意思
<dororo_> 刚才关了运行compiz的终端，X 不能操作的，只有重新登录
<marvin-42> dororo_: 原来用什么系统？
<dororo_> 最近一直用LMDE
<marvin-42> lxde¿?
<dororo_> 一个mint做的debian，非常易用
<dororo_> 跟基于ubuntu的mint一样
<bigfatcat> 问下我用google浏览器查看群的聊天内容怎么都是乱码啊！？
<bigfatcat> 该如何解决？
<marvin-42> Mint...我不喜欢，违背了某些精神
<yhzm1314> 原版的 Debianer 飘过
<marvin-42> 字符编码
<caleb-> marvin-42: 啥精神？
<tenzu> 同问
<marvin-42> 他的版本里不太干净
<metbsd> 既然有了ubuntu为什么还要mint
<yhzm1314> 呵呵，其实很多人喜欢用原版
<caleb-> 既然有了debian为什么还要ubuntu
<yhzm1314> 但有些喜欢定制后的版本
<tenzu> 美女走了
<marvin-42> 我喜欢原滋原味的
<lu> 想问下如何确定自己是否是IPv6？
<lu> 这个是吗？inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4cff:fe26:fcf2/64 Scope:Link
<marvin-42> Ifconfig
<dororo_> 没啥不好，让更多人用上debian，原版的debian不好安装，字体还是乱码的，叫一个初学者如何上手
<tenzu> arch用户情何以堪
<lu> 用了ifconfig,只是不确定是不是
<yhzm1314> dororo_,  装个文泉驿字体搞定，不是乱码。
<metbsd> debian的conf.d还是够特殊的
<dream1986> 哪个方便用哪个
<kevinyoung> 大家晚上好阿
<dororo_> 对，kiss啊
<marvin-42> 这不对吧
<hceasy> 都谁时上海的啊？
<hceasy> 想去溜达一圈 就一天 带吃饭得多少钱？？
<caleb-> 自带盒饭
<hceasy> ？？
<caleb-> 喝自来水
<hceasy> 现在江苏常州
<tenzu> hceasy: 走路并且吃饼干的花,20够了
<yhzm1314> 一天饿不死的
<marvin-42> 2$
<hceasy> tenzu: ....
<hceasy> tenzu:至少去东方明珠那个电视塔上转转
<hceasy> tenzu:现在门票得多少
<tenzu> hceasy: 没去过
<hceasy> tenzu: 至少得多少？
<metbsd> hceasy, 你是哪里的
<tenzu> hceasy: 200+总是要的吧
<caleb-> 外面食物不安全啊，自带盒饭多好
<hceasy> metbsd: 目前在江苏常州
<metbsd> 常州离上海不远吧
<hceasy> tenzu: 那么贵⊙﹏⊙b汗⊙﹏⊙b汗⊙﹏⊙b汗
<hceasy> metbsd: 恩 坐火车就一两站吧
<metbsd> 上海去下东方明珠，新天地甚么的
<hceasy> 先去无锡 然后去上海
<tenzu> hceasy: 有毛好去的,人多的要死
<metbsd> 这么爽
<caleb-> hceasy: 去吃甜豆腐脑
<hceasy> metbsd: 明天先去无锡 身上的钱每花的可快完了
<hceasy> caleb-: 我们那里的比他们正宗 喝了十几年了
<caleb-> hceasy: 甜的？
<hceasy> tenzu: 老爸说去上海转一下 世纪上的发达城市也就那样了
<tenzu> hceasy: 你会发现繁华的地方全世界都一样
<caleb-> hceasy: 人家老城区有保护的
<hceasy> caleb-: 甜的应该是凉绞吧
<caleb-> 不像国内都拆光了
<metbsd> 别人都说活在上海就好像活在未来
<caleb-> 魔都除了钱，啥底蕴都没了
<hceasy> 我爸当了半辈子的采购员 中国基本上跑了好几遍了
<caleb-> 文化积累要时间的
<hceasy> 他说去过上海就基本上把发达城市看过来了
<hceasy> 本来不准备去
<caleb-> 高楼大厦有毛好看的
<metbsd> 可以说，上海是世界第一城
<caleb-> 还不如去看金字塔
<hceasy> tenzu: 有同感。。
<alpha080> 你有空去法国巴黎下水道看看
<metbsd> 这里一些流落海外的粪青的话可以不用考虑
<hceasy> 下水道有啥好看的  应该去伦敦看吧
<alpha080> 东方明珠那玩意到处都是
<alpha080> 没意思的
<hceasy> 我们郑州有个塔 据说都世界第一了？也不知道时亚洲第一
<hceasy> 就新建的美几年
<caleb-> 年轻人喜欢看热闹
 * caleb- 觉得还是老街有意思
<hceasy> 我不喜欢
<dream1986> 上海有的地方也不咋的，我在上海时，住在火车北站周围，那里还有不少瓦房，而且环境也比较脏
<tenzu> hceasy: 那些塔啊,专卖店啊,有毛意思
<alpha080> 外行了吧，伦敦下水道差一点
<metbsd> 外滩可以去看看
<metbsd> 浦东
<hceasy> tenzu: 我不要迷你版
<metbsd> 浦东一定要去
<caleb-> hceasy: 一天本来就不能看啥
<hceasy> alpha080: 记得电影上伦敦的要厉害点
<caleb-> hceasy: 住一两个月吧
<tenzu> hceasy: 看妹子是王道,不过没钱也就只能看看而已,目光还不能太猥琐
<hceasy> caleb-: 经济不够
<alpha080> 那是电影。。。
<caleb-> 国内的旅行团都是打一枪换一个地方，毛毛躁躁的
<hceasy> tenzu: 无锡有美女不？不行了转杭州去
<metbsd> 杭州没美女的
<caleb-> 急行军的玩能看到啥哦
<yhzm1314> tenzu,  这个主意不错
<metbsd> 我可以负责的告诉你
<hceasy> metbsd: 哪里有？
<metbsd> 二线城市
<metbsd> 常州吧
<alpha080> 看妹子？哈尔滨，重庆
<tenzu> hceasy: 重庆啊,成都啊
<metbsd> 重庆成都湖南
<metbsd> 美女其实哪里都有
<hceasy> 常州我刚过来  大暴雨 把我给淋了个透  没见特别正的 网吧里倒是见了各泼的
<caleb-> 都市妹子会打扮，其实未必美
 * caleb- 素颜妹子王道啊
<metbsd> 二线城市的美女才多
<hceasy> tenzu: 没打算去那里
<hceasy> caleb-: 同喜
<tenzu> caleb-: 看完都市妹子,就能下决心娶个村姑了
<hceasy> metbsd: 我们这里也没见什么美女啊 更可悲的 连打扮都不会
<hceasy> tenzu: 目前带的就是村姑
<caleb-> hceasy: 可以调教嘛
<metbsd> hceasy, 你们是哪里，常州？
<hceasy> 我家郑州的
<caleb-> 天生丽质比较重要
<tenzu> hceasy: 出门还带了小蜜?
<hceasy> tenzu: 家里呆着 两小无猜
<metbsd> 郑州的美女可能不在家而已吧
<alpha080> 小三？
<hceasy> alpha080: 小二
<tenzu> hceasy: 两小无猜,很快变成性福生活了
<metbsd> 你老婆真好
<hceasy> tenzu: (#‵′)凸
<caleb-> 禽兽还是禽兽不如…
<alpha080> 恩，原来是有目的的。。
<caleb-> 这是个问题
<kevinyoung> 正点
<hceasy> tenzu: 能再撑几年估计真该结婚了
<tenzu> hceasy: 那就早点结婚吧
<metbsd> 千万不要结婚
<hceasy> tenzu: 等我感觉自己能顾家了就结婚  都不小了
<alpha080> 兄弟们，介绍好旅馆啊
<hceasy> 目前还没经济来源
<hceasy> 这个上关键
<alpha080> 要情趣的给他
<tenzu> hceasy: 本科毕业
<hceasy> 是关键
<hceasy> tenzu: 恩恩
<hceasy> alpha080: what？？
<tenzu> hceasy: 我是提醒你别犯法啊,要够婚龄才能结婚
<hceasy> metbsd: why？？
<metbsd> 结婚了你就没那么自由了
<caleb-> 计生办啥时能撤掉啊？
<alpha080> 估计你不止你预算了，情趣旅馆，保护措施就要一笔经费了
<hceasy> alpha080: 老爸说 看完上海要坐火车到二线城市找地方住
<metbsd> 老婆就有权检查你的手机和行踪，离婚还分你财产
<metbsd> 结了婚，命都短几年
<caleb-> 先找了住的再去上海玩嘛
<caleb-> 可以玩晚点
<alpha080> 这孩子真没经验啊
<hceasy> 随便检查啊 手机上除了他的短息就都10086的了
<hceasy> 就是没经验才来取经的
<caleb-> hceasy: 要戴套啊
<dreamysirc> 为啥不能注册twitter？今晚wine了fg，不能注册啊~~~~~~~~~~~
<metbsd> 年轻真好
<caleb-> 不戴套的不是好男人
<hceasy> caleb-: 。。。。。。。。。。
<alpha080> 呃，小三名字设成10086，好办法
<metbsd> 哈哈
<hceasy> dreamysirc: vpn
<yhzm1314> 10086.。。。。。。。。
<hceasy> alpha080: 有经验
<caleb-> 10086++
<dreamysirc> hceasy: 自由门无法么？
<yhzm1314> 真是经验之谈
<metbsd> 你老婆还以为你的小三是中国移动的
<hceasy> 到了江苏 丫的打电话查个话费都不行  还得转到郑州的服务台
<caleb-> 推荐 御坂10086 写的炮姐同人
<alpha080> 还有不要用毓婷，药不好
<caleb-> 药不好++
<hceasy> 江苏这里的数字电视貌似比我们那里先进啊
<imtxc> caleb-: 那啥好
<caleb-> 珍爱妹子，远离药品
<hceasy> 还能上网看邮件 我们那里貌似是网络DVD
<alpha080> 最后要负责啊
<caleb-> 妹子吃药很伤身的
<metbsd> 搞点spring 药给你妹吃啊，很助性的
<alpha080> 就是
<hceasy> 中国移动的MM没前途 工资不高 嘴皮子还磨不过我
<alpha080> 果然
<caleb-> 天天调戏客服妹子啊
<hceasy> 咱不谈妹子了
<caleb-> 还口那个交…
<metbsd> 都不知道谁调戏谁
<hceasy> 谈谈怎么到那里玩 er
<alpha080> 花心男啊
<metbsd> 我们没有妹子只能谈谈
<metbsd> 你有就不谈了
<alpha080> 人肉了，告诉他妹子去
<hceasy> 昨晚看到这里有网线 数字电视机顶盒上有网线接口 就给插上去了 Y的没反应
<alpha080> 还是没经验
<hceasy_> 掉线了、
<alpha080> 还有上海两个火车站，别错了
<hceasy_> 客服的妹子好啊  玩手机 游戏从来不开飞行模式不玩破解  直接扣 扣完了就找客服磨嘴皮子  都双倍返还的
<hceasy_> alpha080: 你是说还有两站才能到上海么？
<dream1986> 上海有南站和北站两个火车站
<alpha080> 对
<pointer> ：）
<hceasy_> 有什么不同
<crose> hce
<crose> hceasy_: 一个在南一个在北
<hceasy_> 功能上有什么不同  ？
<alpha080> 呃，你规划路线的时候知道就好
<crose> hceasy_: 一个停一部分火车，另一个停另一部分火车
<MaskRay> 上海还有个虹桥火车站
<dream1986> 我在上海时，有一次回家，打电话给我们家乡的客车，问他我到哪上车，告诉他我在北站南广场，他以为我在南站，告诉我一个南站附近的地址让我去等车，那让我郁闷啊……
<hceasy_> 小地方的路由都不设密码的啊  都ADMIN
<MaskRay> 北站有南北广场，地铁站两个广场都有
<crose> dream1986: :-D
<alpha080> 先安排路线，别忘了考虑交通高峰啥的
<hceasy_> 恩   明白
<hceasy_> 下了啊
<hceasy_> 明天无锡
<hceasy_> exit
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍮ 
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍮ 
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 有意思么？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: you
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 可惜没带上分钟秒种啊。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: pidgin有点问题，在试呢
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 早不用了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 现在用啥？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: erc
<jiero> Evan
<ofan> erc支持ssl和ipv6么?
<jiero> Evanescence: 装个n900fly，这个软件的用处是，记录/测量你能把N900扔多么高。
<ofan> ...
<Evanescence> jiero-> 我靠，你牛叉，我还在用ssh登录电脑，
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 完不了那高级玩意
<jiero> Evanescence: N900 openssh登陆电脑？
<Evanescence> jiero-> 安啦， 上床睡觉，
<Evanescence> jiero-> 恩啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦，晚安。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04 解除锁定的那个对话窗怎么突然变小了，求助理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335698 合上屏幕，机器锁定，再打开屏幕，提示解锁，可突然发现那个窗口左右都短了一些，快成正方形了，很奇怪，哪位高人指点一下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 royce — 2011-06-19 22:45
<silverzhao> 求教：archlinux中，xev可以捕捉到睡眠键，但是acpi_listen却不可以，这是为什么？
<silverzhao> 装了pm-utils后，我的睡眠键是可以用的，后来不知道怎么回事，第二天忽然又不行了。
<silverzhao> 求指教！多谢！
<alvin_rxg> 解决问题都要有个具体的目标，不能太空泛了
<silverzhao> 我希望可以在acpi中使用睡眠键，但是现在acpi_listen根本捕捉不到睡眠键
<alvin_rxg> tell us what have u done
<metbsd> what's best gui editor in linux
<silverzhao> 我用xev，可以看到睡眠键的keycode。
<alvin_rxg> acpi 呢？
<silverzhao> acpi_listen不可以
<alvin_rxg> 怎么样的不可以？
<silverzhao> 按了睡眠键没反应。
<alvin_rxg> 其他有反应？
<silverzhao> 按电源键有反应的。button/power PWRF 00000080 00000004
<silverzhao> 用xev也是可以看到的。state 0x0, keycode 150 (keysym 0x1008ff2f, XF86Sleep)
<alvin_rxg> silverzhao: #archlinux
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 好的，谢谢，我去看看。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, shaking my head
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, youtube
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 肏，做了几遍 altenklausur，好多答案都和教授的不一样，不是 *2 就是 /2 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他 skript 都写清楚了那个公式，明明有个 ½ 的，他的答案倒没了½
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他傻
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以前的时候觉得 考试过后那啥 ansicht 没必要去。现在觉得啊……不去不行啊，教授的答案是错的啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我为什么没有自动挂载了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, thunar不挂载了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: thunar + gvfs ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装了
<alvin_rxg> volman 早不起作用了。最近不知道如何。 gvfs 的话，不归 thunar 管的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才还行
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换了lxde就不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 错了。lxdm
<metbsd> 我靠
<alvin_rxg> lxde 实质的就多了个 pcmanfm
<metbsd> 阿曼在哪里啊
<metbsd> 中国国奥居然输给阿曼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxdm
<alvin_rxg> o
<knownbad> lxdm好似得用pcmanfm-git来自动挂载。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, slim自己好了
<alvin_rxg> ck ? dbus ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxdm不需要那些的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxdm的时候无法挂载
<alvin_rxg> lxdm 缺少 dbus 或者 ck 之类的东东呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非lxdm需要配置的？
<alvin_rxg> 或许
<win7> 晚上人气不行
<wsk170> 论坛的图片在Chromium浏览器里 点击成小点 怎么回事儿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肚子疼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ehec
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 滚
<alvin_rxg> xD
<dororo> 原来闭源驱动安装不成功
<metbsd> centos 6又跳票了
<metbsd> 唉
<wzssyqa> me
<wzssyqa> metbsd: ?
<metbsd> ？
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 又到什么时候了？
<metbsd> 不知道
<metbsd> http://qaweb.dev.centos.org/qa/calendar
<metbsd> 27号
<metbsd> 我之前用的那个sl6,基于rhel6的，很好用，但是repo有点问题
<metbsd> centos应该会好些
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 上午刚看了27号，以为又推迟了呢。。。
<metbsd> 你也在等啊
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 没有
<metbsd> 那你现在用什么呢
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 只是替它着急
<wzssyqa> metbsd: debian
<chan23> dajia hao
<chan23> wo hai you yixie wenti xiang wen nimen , di yi , zai windows li wo yong guo cbox dao kan dianshiji CCTV , zai Linux ye keyi yong ma ?
<alvin_rxg> chan23: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is unreadable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<wzssyqa> chan23: 不能用，
<wzssyqa> chan23: 不要看CAV
<chan23> thanks , i thinked with wine is possible
<wzssyqa> chan23: 伤肾
<chan23> 伤肾 i cant understand , sorry , is a new words for me
<wzssyqa> chan23: are not you Chinese Speaker?
<chan23> no , i am not
<chan23> but i learn it
<wzssyqa> chan23: sorry for me, it was just a joke
<chan23> ok , when you said, we cant watch CAV , is it all chinese channel ?
<wzssyqa> chan23 it means : hurt you kidney
<chan23> for example in this website fr.cntv.cn and en.cntv.cn , i can in linux
<chan23> i see
<wzssyqa> chan23: When we talk about CCTV, we usual call it CCAV
<wzssyqa> chan23: You must knwo the reason
<chan23> i am so trouble to know that i cant use cbox in linux however , i will try with wine and play linux. i dont know ,why
<chan23> CCAV # CCTV so i still confuse
<wzssyqa> chan23: av = adult video
<wzssyqa> chan23: they will never support linux,
<wzssyqa> chan23: if you want to watch the several channel, you can use sopcast
<chan23> i see , but this is not what i check , is chinese channel , CCTV , this link fr.cntv.cn is chinese channel in english , sopcast ?
<chan23> i am going to check it
<chan23> have not in my library
<wzssyqa> chan23: you want to watch French channel or chinese channel ？
<chan23> both
<chan23> if possible
<wzssyqa> chan23: there are only several Chinese channel in sopcast
<chan23> that's ok , is better than nothing
<wzssyqa> chan23: if you are using Ubuntu , you can use ppa:cnav/ppa
<chan23> how do i get it ? please
<chan23> i have to enter some commande or ... i am a new user
<wzssyqa> chan23: which distribution are you using?
<wzssyqa> chan23: natty?
<chan23> 10.04.2LTS
<chan23> lucid
<wzssyqa> chan23: i didn,t build it for lucid...
<chan23> only for natty? wow
<wzssyqa> chan23: I will build it for you now
<chan23> ok, thx
<chan23> build ? isnt official ? am waiting for you
<wzssyqa> chan23: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:cnav/lucid
<Ubberlisk> 请问有人在网站上使用过SOLR么？
<wzssyqa> chan23: sudo apt-get update
<chan23> ok
<wzssyqa> chan23: sudo apt-get install totem-sopcast
<wzssyqa> chan23: you will need have a wait for its building on ppa
<chan23> impossible to found
<chan23> ok
<chan23> waiting about how many minutes >? one hour ?
<wzssyqa> chan23: now idea
<wzssyqa> chan23: sorry for me , some problem encount
<chan23> no problem
<wzssyqa> chan23: I will do it for tommora,
<Ubberlisk> 这是中文频道么？　
<wzssyqa> chan23: just watch it
<Ubberlisk> =.=
<wzssyqa> Ubberlisk: 是的
<Ubberlisk> 怎么都说西欧语言
<chan23> ok, tomorrow evening i will try again
<Ubberlisk> hey dude, this is supposed to be chinese channel
<wzssyqa> chan23: update update and update ,haha ,just like me
<wzssyqa> Ubberlisk: 这里你说火星文都行
<Ubberlisk> 哈哈，火星文
<wzssyqa> chan23: good nite
<chan23> update evering with the commande or synaptics ? hehe
<chan23> thx, same to you
<wzssyqa> chan23: I prefer synaptics
<chan23> ok, that's right
<chan23> good nite all . wan an,
<metbsd> 国内有啥好的linux论坛啊
<Ubberlisk> linuxsir?
<chan23> 有人吗？
<chan23> have no sound when playing a sound is it normal ?
<linvnew> 介么多人不说话的人
<Ubberlisk> 我说话了，哈哈
<Ubberlisk> 这么多搞网站的，没人用SOLR么？
<linvnew> 哈哈
<linvnew> 不懂，听听
<Ubberlisk> 估计高手都在睡觉
<Ubberlisk> 咱还是唠闲嗑吧
<linvnew> 也有可能没有看到。
<linvnew> 东北的？
<Ubberlisk> 恩，东北人:D
<Ubberlisk> 兄弟哪里的？
<linvnew> 我是陕西的。
<linvnew> 你现在在哪呢？
<Ubberlisk> 在欧洲
<Ubberlisk> 陕西很多小吃啊，幸福啊
<linvnew> 呵呵……肉身翻出去了，羡慕嫉妒恨啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 捅他菊花下
<Ubberlisk> 翻墙。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 话题沉重啊
<linvnew> 没有办法
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 艹。浑身发冷
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 哥们在哪?
<linvnew> 现在需要翻的网站越来越多了。
<Ubberlisk> 又有那些新网站被墙了？
<linvnew> 我不知道你所知道的新的是指什么时候。
<Ubberlisk> 2008年以后？
<linvnew> 反正gmail、hotmail都不正常了。
<linvnew> 啊！那就太多了。
<linvnew> 包括许多没有什么意识形态的网站，
<linvnew> 就前不久深度论坛都上不去了，那是个关于操作系统的网站。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 食物中毒？
<Ubberlisk> 这么多啊，真可怕
<Ubberlisk> D:
<gebjgd> 不行。天太冷了
<linvnew> 听说将来还更多，
<gebjgd> 我这里13度alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 14
<aaronyy> 德国难道不是夏天？
<linvnew> 今天上一个生意伙伴的企业网站，被告知没有备案，是个卖汽车配件的。
<aaronyy> 多少纬度阿？
<linvnew> 大局域网快了。
<aaronyy> linvnew, 国内连个人网站都要备案的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 冷死哥了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 多穿点衣服呗
<linvnew> 是啊，不然不管神马网站都无法访问。反正他们说了算，不管有木有道理。
<alvin_rxg> 那会不会大家都把网站放外面呢？
<linvnew> 个人的好像影响不大的没什么。
<aaronyy> 只要有域名的就要备案吧
<linvnew> 只要网站做好了，他们一关注就麻烦了。
<Ubberlisk> 备案那个到底怎么会事儿？任何人都要牌照么
<linvnew> 你们在外面访问里面的网站方便吗？
<aaronyy> 差不多吧
<aaronyy> 还可以阿
<linvnew> 也要翻墙吗？
<aaronyy> 就是看qiyi，土豆要翻墙
<aaronyy> 否者看不了TVB
<linvnew> 我有时候用vpn发现国内的网站上不了。
<Ubberlisk> 访问国内的不快，但是我朋友杰我VPN用，能加速一些
<aaronyy> 不觉得慢阿
<aaronyy> 就是有些影视和音乐有版权问题吧
<linvnew> 我们出去不方便，你们进来也不利落。
<aaronyy> 一般只看kaixin001, xitek,wifi和weibo这几个，不知道其他网站怎么样
<linvnew> 也想出去，但是对于我来说太不容易了。
<linvnew> 现在的机子装不上linux，好久没有上ubuntu中文论坛了。
<aaronyy> 澳大利亚和加拿大可以技术移民？
<linvnew> 条件高吗？
<Ubberlisk> 听说澳洲需要很多矿业技术人员
<aaronyy> 不知道只要硕士就可以了吧
<aaronyy> 有钱的话就来美国好了
<linvnew> “只要硕士”！！
<linvnew> 在我的观念里硕士还是很高级的知识分子。
<aaronyy> 哦，我大多数同学都是博士
<linvnew> 你是不是《生活大爆炸》里面的那种人？
<linvnew> aaronyy，是不是？
<aaronyy> 没有看过那个电视
<linvnew> 为什么论坛里的小黑屋不见了呢？
<linvnew> 是讲一个合租公寓里几个极客的故事，搞笑的，里面很火的。
<Ubberlisk> 博士o.O
<aaronyy> 恩，听说过，不过我比较喜欢看动画片
<Ubberlisk> Dr.Aarony
<linvnew> 哈哈……是留学生吗？
<aaronyy> 毕业了阿
<Ubberlisk> 看来俺最小:S
<Ubberlisk> 大家都毕业了
<linvnew> 比我这晚6个小时的是什么地方？
<Ubberlisk> 各位前辈请多指教啊
<Ubberlisk> UTC+1
<Ubberlisk> ?
<aaronyy> 德国？
<linvnew> 厄？德国的很多啊，
<aaronyy> 是不是德国流行linux？
<linvnew> 刚刚看了一个视频是希特勒在党代会上的演讲。
<Ubberlisk> 法国政府和几个银行是linux前台
<Ubberlisk> 似乎linux在西欧很流行
<aaronyy> 美国好像都是xp的atm
<linvnew> 如果盗版很困难的话，没有什么理由不用他。
<linvnew> 好了，大家慢慢聊，我先睡了，这里是深夜了。再见。
<alvin_rxg> “表面上”盗版很困难……
<aaronyy> 实际上没有必要吧
<alvin_rxg> 是的，没必要。人均月收入 2000€，一 windows 就50€
<Ubberlisk> 这么便宜，５０€？
<alvin_rxg> home pre
<Ubberlisk> 不是１３９€？
<alvin_rxg> 那个是  ultimate 吧
<Ubberlisk> 哇o.O
<aaronyy> OEM版这里是99美元吧
<Ubberlisk> 好像是吧，妹子细看
<Ubberlisk> 用的OS X
<aaronyy> 一般人都不会去重装系统的
<Ubberlisk> 学生的好处就是微软赞助我们免费的软件许可证:)
<metbsd> 这linuxsir是不是没人管理了啊
<metbsd> 那么久都没激活
<^k^>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-11
<binker> 昨天中午去钓鱼，不小心把脚给扎伤了
<mao> python支持shell的～/路径形式吗
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> \rs: emacs 24.1正式发布了
<cfy> [ebuild     U  ] app-editors/emacs-24.1
<iOpera> cfy: momo 你自己搞
<cfy> iOpera: 啥自己搞？
<cfy> iOpera: matlab会么？
<iOpera> no
<cfy> iOpera: ee.....
<cfy> iOpera: 上班好早阿
<iOpera> 知道letv.com不
<cfy> iOpera: 你做的？
<cfy> iOpera: 转行了？
<cfy> iOpera: 原来是ee搞的？
<iOpera> 又不是it。我只管下载而已
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> flvcd.com是把
<iOpera> 直接下。
<iOpera> 都mp4格式
<cfy> iOpera: 登录下载的？
<cfy> iOpera: 那，不是只能浏览器？wget行么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • boot/grub/menu.list怎么找不到，是不是改为boot/grub/grub.config，下面的类似代码也 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377615 修改grub的启动项要修改/boot/grub/menu.lst，但是找不到，是不是修改boot/grub/grub.config？但是没有如下的类似配置 Code: title Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28 15 generic uuid 93 …
<iOpera> cfy: 要模拟手机。否则还是flv的。
<cfy> iOpera: 还要改user agent?
<cfy> iOpera: 我现在都是下高清的
<cfy> iOpera: 1小时至少得2G吧
<cfy> iOpera: 1080p啥的
<cfy> iOpera: 网上看的不清楚吧
<iOpera> 教育网，疼疼说有高清的下。
<MeaCulpa> mao: os.path
<if_else> 各位兄台，make 中的 -j 后面的数字一般根据什么标准来确认？
<hamo> if_else: CPU数
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 線程
<hamo> adam8157: 真早...昨又看球了吧？
<if_else> hamo: 我想写一个 for 循环的 bash 并行处理，google 说，可以用 make 来实现
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 一般是 cpu core的數目， 如果是支持多線程就 用線程的， 比如我的  4core 8hreads 就用 -j8
<if_else> hamo: 但是后面指定的 -j 后面有数字，我不知道这个是怎么定义的？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 一般是 cpu core的數目， 如果是支持多線程就 用線程的， 比如我的  4core 8threads 就用 -j8
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢，有些懂了
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 比如 4個cpu核芯 有8個線程，就 -j8 .兩個核芯 2個線程 -j2 4個線程就 -j4
<cfy> rms的东西被偷了。。
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 哥的机械键盘到了
<hamo> adam8157: 我的直接寄家里了...
<hamo> adam8157: 估计今天也到了..
<hamo> adam8157: 今天可以好好调戏主席了
<adam8157> hamo: .
<sjd_zeus> 有人在用navicat premium吗
<adam8157> gfrog: cherry f和j上没有突起啊
<hamo> adam8157: 没有
<hamo> adam8157: 但是跟一般的键弧度不一样
<hamo> adam8157: 能摸出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 假货吧，我的有
<adam8157> hamo: o 思密大
<adam8157> gfrog: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: 哼哼
<hamo> gfrog: 你的有突起？
<gfrog> hamo: 你木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 手感真不错啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 求围观。
<hamo> gfrog: 我记得cherry的键盘都没有突起啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 问题是我聊天的声音比以前响多了
<hamo> gfrog: 假的吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 来嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 敲键盘要轻。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我可是青轴...这要是去公司聊irc...
 * adam8157 现在聊天太容易被发现了， 即使是茶轴
<hamo> adam8157: 就说你在码代码嘛骚年...
<cfy> adam8157: 聊天和码代码有啥声音区别？
<adam8157> hamo: 说的也是
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然型号不一样。
<hamo> adam8157: 茶很响吗？我感觉闷闷的
<adam8157> cfy: 聊天声音要密集一些 不用思考
<adam8157> hamo: 自然是赶不上茶轴
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的尾号是0
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。好吧。。
<adam8157> hamo: 自然是赶不上青轴
<adam8157> gfrog: 我写的捷克产
<adam8157> hamo: 你研究的真透彻啊 弧度这事儿都知道
<hamo> adam8157: 那必须的...也算用过一阵子..虽然是别人的
<adam8157> hamo: 啥轴
<hamo> adam8157: 青
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 青轴要是不那么响，就绝对完美了
<adam8157> hamo: 而且青轴感觉不稳
<adam8157> hamo: 虽然确实比较爽
<adam8157> hamo: 下一把买青轴吧 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 但是青轴最便宜啊..
<hamo> adam8157: 你看所有的轴，貌似都是青轴的最便宜..
<adam8157> hamo: 是么...
<hamo> adam8157: 估计是确实太吵了，买的人少
<adam8157> hamo: 有可能
 * hamo 下鸟，打印论文去...
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • alsamixer界面乱码，请教解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377622 无标题.jpg 捣鼓了阵子字体，把consolefont改成了terminus,发现alsamixer界面乱码，但字体恢复默认还是乱码，不知道和什么有关系？也许和我改字体没什么关系。 统计信息: 发表于 由 astromo — 2012-06-11 10:42 …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> roylez: nnnd
<roylez> adam8157: 你太放肆了
<adam8157> roylez: 谁给你摘掉的, 还得每次让我给你戴
<roylez> adam8157: 我自己重新登录了
<mao> python的sqlite3模块怎么不能执行.head on命令啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我说access list
<adam8157> roylez: 键盘真舒服
<roylez> adam8157: 还是Linux下的字体好看，看了一个月的windows了
<roylez> adam8157: 茶轴？我现在已经没感觉了
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在粉啥轴
<roylez> adam8157: 还是重口的黑轴比较适合我
<roylez> adam8157: 茶轴啊，坑爹啊
<adam8157> roylez: ... 同事有用红轴的
<adam8157> roylez: 黑轴太累了
<roylez> adam8157: 你可以试试红轴看看？
<adam8157> roylez: 试过, 不错
<roylez> adam8157: 茶轴用久了很快就没感觉了
<roylez> adam8157: 我买的时候还没有红轴
<adam8157> roylez: 无所谓, 可以预见, 我还会再买一块的, 到时候再选
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你见过用黑白诺基亚的壕?
<roylez> adam8157: 见过，你就是
<adam8157> roylez: ..
<cfy> adam8157: roylez: 两壕
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 干嘛不直接买hhkb?
<adam8157> cfy: 太贵
<cfy> adam8157: 对壕来说不算什么吧
<adam8157> cfy: 你才壕 你全家都壕
<gfrog> roylez: 主席来了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的也是捷克产啊。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<z234234> hi ,
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 俺今天见到18摸的p5了
<z234234> 还有HP的HP-UX
<z234234> 18台小型机，还有30多台PC服务器
<z234234> 有没有？
<z234234> 人
<z234234> caleb-: 大师
<z234234> Oicebot on
<z234234> .Oicebot on
<z234234> jrrp
<z234234> !jrrp
<z234234> !rppk
<MeaCulpa> z234234: .
<z234234> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你太不配合了, 我们一起不说话吓唬 z234234 好半天了
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 我见到18摸的小型机了，今天
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 上面貌似写着p5
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 哦
<z234234> MeaCulpa: how much 一台，
<z234234> 那台小型机比我还高一点点
<adam8157> z234234: 几百万吧
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 不知
<adam8157> z234234: 我猜的
<z234234> 没那么贵吧。。。几百万，我貌似看见好几台，让我带回去一台就好了
<MeaCulpa> p5只是架构，芯片，具体型号还是有几个的，从小到大吧大概
<z234234> system p5
<z234234> 还看见好几台HP的
<z234234> 话说那个机房里，HP和18摸混着买，为什么？买一家的不还便宜吗？
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 性能说不定还不如你现在打字的机器
<adam8157> gfrog: 你习惯键盘支架支起来还是放下?
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 额，我想起了，里面貌似是16个CPU
<MeaCulpa> z234234: CPU性能最低点，远不如你的电脑
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 我atom。。。
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 哦，那大概差不多
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • VMaware虚拟机安装Ubuntu-12.04提示错误，应该怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377628 启动虚拟机后，提示显卡加载失败？starting load fallback graphics devices？ 应该怎么搞一下~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 snowinmay — 2012-06-11 11:33
<nyfair> 非死不可开60w，算高还是低？
<adam8157> nyfair: 国内?
<nyfair> 嗯
<adam8157> nyfair: 给你开么?
<void1> :O
<adam8157> nyfair: 带上我啊亲.
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 还有18摸和HP的PC服务器，跟家用的主机一样大小，估计不贵吧，
<adam8157> nyfair: 还算不错吧, fb在美国开也就120K$
<nyfair> 谢谢，明白了
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 主要贵在板卡，IO, 电源，lic
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 你猜18摸和HP的PC服务器上装啥系统
<MeaCulpa> z234234: CPU 内存 啥的都是烂货
<adam8157> nyfair: 而且估计在国内招第一批是统一价, 试试水
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 那个18摸的小型机128G内存，
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不错了
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 128G PC-80级别的内存
<MeaCulpa> EDO Ram吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 崇拜...
<bryton> 有没有人熟悉libresolv.so这个库的使用？
<z234234> 还见到了18摸的那个磁盘矩阵，跟小型机一般大小的柜子，里面估计得有好几十块硬盘
<bryton> ubuntu-cn讨不讨论linux C 程序设计呀？
<bryton> 我遇到个libresolv.so的使用问题。
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 18摸和HP的PC服务器里面装的是红旗
<MeaCulpa> z234234: -_-!
<MeaCulpa> z234234: zf单子？
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 中国邮政
<MeaCulpa> z234234: POWER5是新机器还是旧的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH当年要是多搞几个专利，现在还能赚钱呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 红旗这类...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 红旗咋了
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 没介绍是啥型号
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是说红旗是高仿的RH么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 扯, 高仿windows差不多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 完全不搭
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 据说全国的邮政貌似都用这个机房，从电信租了条专线直连北京，
<zer4tul> nyfair: 面了facebook？
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 见了HP-UX长啥样，可惜没见到aix长啥样
<z234234> 管理小型机的控制台里跑的据说是HP-UX
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 有什么好［见］的，都是KSH嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也没见过啊
<z234234> MeaCulpa: mac os x里面的bash好难用，感觉跟ubuntu里面的bash不一样呀
<z234234> MeaCulpa: mac os x里面的bash , fdisk没-l halt没-p , exit并不是退出终端模拟器只是退出用户登录，好怪异
<z234234> 还有那奇怪的/Volumes
 * adam8157 lunch
<z234234> 的
<z234234> 还有更奇怪的， /Volumes/Macintosh HD里面又有/Volumes/Macintosh HD
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 你把fdisk的功能帽子往bash上扣？
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 你把terminal的功能帽子往bash上扣？
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 额，好吧，是我错了
<z234234> 我还以为它们应该一样，
<z234234> MeaCulpa: linux有/Volumes吗？
<z234234> ubuntu下貌似没有
<MeaCulpa> z234234: lvm的命名架构和linux也没关系
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04下，聊天最顺畅的竟然是新浪的air微博？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377630 这对QQ倒真是一个莫大的讽刺！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-06-11 11:57
<zer4tul> z234234: 主要是因为Mac不是用的gnu工具包
<z234234> zer4tul: 我在mac上面看到有个东东，X11
<roylez> hamo_notail: 死蛤蟆
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<z234234> zer4tul: Mac的桌面环境，我们能用吗
<hamo_notail> roylez: 看我多敬业...
<z234234> roylez: 金同志，现在还不睡觉？lol
<roylez> z234234: 你不知道我已经归了位了么
<z234234> roylez: 额，真不知道，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 你又梦游了阿
 * hamo_notail 金同志？King is fucking?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，11点，还好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午一块喝茶
<z234234> roylez: 还想让你给我带瓶雪碧回来，话说那边有雪碧吗？
<roylez> z234234: dr pepper都有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那里也流行茶歇？
<roylez> MeaCulpa hamo_notail 今天晚上11点有会，明天早上2点也有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3点给你帽子
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我得算算你欠我多少钱了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回来了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么快...擦，你好好算算
<hamo_notail> roylez: 刚回来就这么多会...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 贵摸这个会开的真奇葩。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 早上2点啊，擦 擦 擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你应该长时间wfh, 和那妹子轮流wfh
<z234234> 估计跟米国淫开会吧？
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 应该一起wfh...
<zer4tul> z234234: aqua应该没人移植吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里老美按我们时间来...
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<z234234> zer4tul: 哦，那个mac上面的那个x11能用吗
<zer4tul> z234234: 那个就是X11
<roylez> tenzu: 最近一期的 humble bundle 有人买过没？有没有什么好玩的？
<z234234> zer4tul: 哦，soga
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早上的是 executive call，全球人都有的，没办法改时间
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iOpera> roylez: 乐，变胖子了没。
<z234234> 胖了
<roylez> iOpera: 没神胖
<iOpera> 中年，越搞越胖。
<iOpera> 没酷胖胖，倒是信。
<roylez> iOpera: 神真是关心偶，给偶送一个妹子来啊
<hamo_notail> roylez: 主席乃寂寞了...
<z234234> 你们都是重量级任务
<z234234> 人物
<zer4tul> z234234: 任务……
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 hamo_notail
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我准备本周末试航推子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 做好下周WFH的准备
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我忍不了了，昨天已经去理发了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那里有糖吃么... Sees Candy之类？
 * MeaCulpa 谁用过ffmpeg的dvd prifile? 会自动分割文件么
<cfy> 有人用过mplayer-1.1么？
<cfy> 貌似和ffmpeg不兼容？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有一些，不过被搜刮得差不多了
<MeaCulpa> ffmpeg -i source_video.avi -target pal-dvd -ps 2000000000 -aspect 16:9 finale_video.mpeg
<z234234> zer4tul: X Gnome KDE它们到底是啥，看不懂
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ffmpeg分家了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: mplayer也分了个mplayer2
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 自己google
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ffmpeg libav mplayer2
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你什么发行版...装的时候没告诉你么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你用啥版本的？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gentoo阿
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我mplayer 和mplayer2都有，ffmpeg和libav里暂时选ffmpeg
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 自己emrge的时候，block和提示都写的很明白
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你mplayer升级成1.1看看，能用不
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不在家，不知
<MeaCulpa> cfy: xunlei看看的时代了...云了
<iOpera> roylez: 你带去的那妹子，还完整不。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 云看不了高清阿。网络不行
<roylez> iOpera: 你太无聊了
<cfy> .....
<iOpera> 我是看一个人的品德，看值得介绍好妹子给你不嘛。 roylez
<iOpera> lol
<z234234> 完整是啥意思
<iOpera> z234234: 乖，你肯定还完整。
 * hamo_notail 有好话题了...
<roylez> iOpera: 我品德还不好么？你问 hamo_notail 去
<iOpera> 蛤蟆出来了。这对你胃口
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我品德好，对么？
<z234234> iOpera: ...你一定早就不完整了。。。
<debianer> iOpera: 你们男人到底每天花多少时间在女人身上？
<iOpera> 好吧。蛤蟆爆爆
<iOpera> debianer: ~~~~ ooops
 * hamo_notail lol
<iOpera> 半成年的蛤蟆，居然冷笑？
<debianer> iOpera: 一周最多四五分钟的享受，值得那么费劲吗
<z234234> 因为现在还是完整的，所以没花时间在女人身上
<nyfair> ffmpeg和libav大体上一样，ffmpeg会多一点你一辈子都见不到的解码器，libav的口号是要弄个稳定版
<iOpera> debianer: 你是？
<z234234> iOpera: 你一周就四五分钟？lol
<debianer> iOpera: 说不定一两分钟的感受，值得花这么大金钱和精力去作吗
<hamo_notail> iOpera: debianer 可是个美女哟。。。神
<iOpera> 四五分钟，你以为你是牛？
<iOpera> hamo_notail: ..
<zer4tul> @_@
 * nyfair 就不吐槽了
<iOpera> 蛤蟆，求照片
 * z234234 这个话题好
<zer4tul> hamo_notail: 铜球
<z234234> nyfair: 你也讲讲吗,lol\
 * hamo_notail 乃们都没看过？
<zer4tul> hamo_notail: 表示没看过
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我的理解，经常转码的用户用ffmpeg, 注重播放的用libav
<iOpera> 蛤蟆，你要是说没良心的话，你会被唾弃的。
<nyfair> z234234: 我跟你口味不同
<debianer> iOpera: 其实吸毒比找女人感觉应该更强烈，但你不会吸毒。所以你也没必要花这么多时间在女人方面
<hamo_notail> iOpera: 绝对的...翻翻以前的log去...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 很多第三方开发者，比如madvr libav-filter之类都转libav了
<z234234> nyfair: 扫黛丝内，你喜欢用手？
<debianer> 到头来还不是四大皆空
<nyfair> z234234: 是啊，用手帮妹子弄
<debianer> 无聊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: k3b还没转, 我要直接用ffmpeg转东西的
<iOpera> debianer: ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 放下。
 * hamo_notail 额...走了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我觉得avconv比ffmpeg命令行更好用啊
<hamo_notail> iOpera: 你看你把人家吓跑了...
<z234234> nyfair: 好喜欢啊，如果我也能用手帮妹子弄该多好，前提是有妹子让我弄
<hamo_notail> gfrog: adam8157 你俩啥情况？
<iOpera> 蛤蟆，是你吓的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 直接转用x264
<iOpera> 额。是 z234234 nyfair 吓的
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 啥？
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/211822
<hamo_notail> gfrog: adam8157 抓了你的哪？你让他放下
<nyfair> 为什么我也中枪啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩，那的确不错，尤其对ipad/ipod
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 但很多时候我只要转个xvid, 拼接图片啥的
<iOpera> cfy: 你乱发的啥
<z234234> iOpera: 是你这个不完整的男人把debianer吓走的，lol
<cfy> iOpera: 没啥，我翻翻log,发现 debianer以前发的照片过期了。。
<iOpera> 。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<nyfair> cfy: 我知道，你有备份的
<iOpera> 破蛤蟆。出来
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * z234234 神是不完整的男人，lol
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<cfy> nyfair: 没有，我不是wsn
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<hamo_notail> iOpera: 我肿么啦？
<iOpera> 发图
<cfy> 表情帝阿。。。主席和破马
<nyfair> cfy: 是是，你是wszt
<roylez> palomino|working: 撩撅子踢了俩桌子？
<hamo_notail> iOpera: 我也没存啊。。。
<cfy> nyfair: 看不懂
<hamo_notail> iOpera: 我也没存啊。。。不过真心是美女...可以问cfy
<iOpera> 。
<nyfair> cfy: zt 正太
<cfy> iOpera: 好像是吧，忘了
<cfy> nyfair: 哦。
<z234234> nyfair: 你发张你那个妹子的图让俺也欣赏欣赏呗
<z234234> nyfair: 你的图，俺也想看
<iOpera> 这妖人 z234234是谁啊
<nyfair> z234234: 我自己的照片很好找啊
<z234234> nyfair: 哪里？
<z234234> nyfair: 求图
<nyfair> z234234: 各种同人展照片里
<z234234> nyfair: zen或giga系列？
<nyfair> z234234: 那是啥？
<nyfair> 靠
<z234234> nyfair: 哎呀，你竟然不知道？
<z234234> lol
 * nyfair /ban z234234
<z234234> nyfair: ...
<z234234> nyfair: 是你说的同人。。。
<z234234> 于是我就想到了zen giga
<nyfair> z234234: 口胡，我和你不是一个世界的
<z234234> nyfair: ...不都是11区作品吗
 * hamo_notail 兄弟姐妹们，注意节操
<nyfair> z234234: 别拿那种1900日元的廉价糟粕当作品
 * cfy 刚才发生了什么额？
<z234234> nyfair: 那个eva剧场版，人类补*计划，你看过吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想看 最新的  Q
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你又复活了。。。
<nyfair> z234234: 注意素质
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ .. 額。。 我準備出去，，
<z234234> nyfair: 哦，其实我想知道那个补*计划到底是不是原作者画的，
<nyfair> z234234: 庵野秀明这家伙本来就是画*出道的
<z234234> nyfair: 在网络上不好搜那个剧场版，我只在六年前在vagaa上看过一段
<nyfair> z234234: 80年代就开始了
<z234234> nyfair: 他除了eva还有别的作品没
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<z234234> 百度百科上都把eva那个剧场版写成神作了
<nyfair> 风之谷娜乌西卡
<nyfair> 海底两万里
<nyfair> 飞跃巅峰
<nyfair> 守护甜心
<z234234> nyfair: 风之谷不是宫崎骏的吗？
<nyfair> 原画
<nyfair> 老爷子是导演
<mraandtux> z234234: 维基娘说度娘百科全部都抄我们的
<z234234> nyfair: 那这老家伙也是老手呀
<nyfair> z234234: 不说了，你阅历不足，还是看你的zen giga去
<nyfair> z234234: 废话，80年代就开始画*作了
<z234234> nyfair: 额，我说的老手的意思是很牛X
<nyfair> z234234: 额，我说的*作的意识是神作
<nyfair> 80年代，macross剧场版，可曾记得爱
<z234234> nyfair: 最终幻想VII那个电影，你看过吗，
<nyfair> 烂片
<palomino|working> 遗作/臭作/鬼作 , nyfair
<z234234> 但画面貌似还不错吧，据说国内貌似没法搞出那种作品
<nyfair> palomino|working: 大叔今年多大了？这都是上世纪的了
<palomino|working> 我上个世纪大学毕业的哦 , nyfair
<z234234> 果然是大叔
<palomino|working> 小鬼
<nyfair> palomino|working: 庵野秀明80年代的乳霜柠檬看过么
<palomino|working> 没看过
<ofan> palomino|working: ...
<z234234> nyfair: 从那能找到他的资源
<mayli> 宿舍没电了……
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 ofan 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan> z234234: eva绝对神作
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 铁路客服中心12306.cn,FF如何查询余票？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377641 http://www.12306.cn 使用FF，可以登录，但是查询余票时，提示“此连接是不受信任”的！ tlu.png 我把首页提供的“根证书”也下载、导入了，但还是出现上述提示。怎么解决？12.04版本。 统 …
<palomino|working> 没粗，特别是当看的是英文字幕的情况下 , ofan
<z234234> ofan: eva 剧场版 人类补*计划 绝对神作，lol
<ofan> palomino|working: 我喜欢看粤语配音的
<hello_> 求救！
<z234234> nyfair: 从哪有资源
<hello_> postpgsql 的初始帐号和密码请问是？
<nyfair> hello_: what's your problem, little boy
<nyfair> z234234: 你要什么资源
<zhao> 《刘晓波传》出版了  今天
<hello_> postpgsql 的初始帐号和密码请问是？
<ofan> 韩国犯罪电影不错
<nyfair> z234234: 糟糕物神马的尽在eastgame的irc里
<z234234> nyfair: eastgame的哪个房间
<hello_> postpgsql 的初始帐号和密码请问是？
<nyfair> z234234: 去eastgame论坛的irc下载版
<z234234> nyfair: 咋全是英文。。。
<z234234> nyfair: 难道被封了
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 神作个毛
<hello_> exit
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 两青年男女剥光了聊天30min叫神作？
<z234234> MeaCulpa: ...又不是我一个人说的神作
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 再说有不是两青年男女。是很多青年男女
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 是多p
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 庸俗乏味的很
<z234234> ...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 庸俗乏味+1
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 杂糅点religion, sex, mysticism点的动作片而已
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 俺是完整的男孩，你是不完整的男人，所以你才感觉庸俗乏味吧，
<z234234> lol
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 哦，对男孩，也许还有点吸引力
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 当然，俺还是男孩
<MeaCulpa> 绝大部分日本动漫只是Teen porn/gore 包裹在幼稚的糖衣里逃避审查而已
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你确实老了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不是老，是开眼太早 :)
<Kendall> :q
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 你看的太少了
<z234234> nyfair: 那个网址到底是啥？google出来的是bt.eastgame.netg
<z234234> caleb-: 呀，大师出来了，lol
<z234234> caleb-: 大师，你们那离11区近，听说有很多资源都是从你们那流过来的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 大师~~
<z234234> nyfair: 求资源地址
<roylez> MeaCulpa adam8157 huntxu 我手机就是这款 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn061/20120421/2045/p_large_jFUm_34bb00001c271261.jpg
<z234234> 顺便把eva也再看一遍，小时候没看全
<z234234> roylez: 你把n9放地上干吗
<bryton> 有没有人熟悉libresolv， 没人理我？？？
<roylez> z234234: 从楼上掉下去了
<MeaCulpa> .
<bryton> res_init()初始化之后 _res如何重新初始化？
<z234234> roylez: soga,
<bryton> z234234: 你知道吗？
<z234234> bryton: 我是菜鸟and小白，对C一点都不会。。。
<bryton> nyfair: 你知道吗？
<bryton> z234234: 哦。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/06/11/sexually-depraved.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 企鹅们的性堕落
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，一不留神，又用台式机键盘锁windows了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 啥组合键
<MeaCulpa> z234234: synergy
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我两边的快捷键分开设的。windows是 w-l，Linux是 w-s
<MeaCulpa> roylez: windows里有没有cli下面解锁的命令...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我ssh回win 重启了...
<MeaCulpa> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>shutdown /r /t 0
<MeaCulpa> The machine is locked and can not be shut down without the force option.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在公司么...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用得着使这样的大招么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直标榜自己是windows大牛的...
<z234234> MeaCulpa: - 和 /一样吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shutdown看样子没用~~
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 有的是-有的是/ ，不明白
<MeaCulpa> z234234: cmd.exe里一般命令用/作参数前缀
<MeaCulpa> z234234: -都不是系统coreutils
<Tuccuay> shutdown -s /t 0
<MeaCulpa> Tuccuay: 偶要重启~
<z234234> MeaCulpa: 我shutdown 好像都是-s -t 0
<MeaCulpa> z234234: 不知道，也许把。不过我这里有gnuwin32, 也有一套gnu shutdown
<Tuccuay> @MeaCulpa
<Tuccuay> - - 在IRC里怎么提到别人。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Tuccuay: 收到
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<Tuccuay> 0.0
<Tuccuay> 怎么做到的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Tuccuay: 看你客户端
<Tuccuay> Ubuntu自带的。。。
<z234234> MeaCulpa: taskkill倒是用的是/
<MeaCulpa> Tuccuay: 一般都有tab补全
<Tuccuay> 用@符号开头？
<z234234> taskkill /f /im cmd.exe
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Tuccuay> - -
<mayli> Tuccuay:
<Tuccuay> - -！
<Tuccuay> 到底。。。怎么。。。弄。。。
<z234234> 今天收获颇丰呀，有动漫大牛的讨论，我在动漫这条路上又前进了一大步，哇嘎嘎
<mayli> Tuccuay: 直接打名字
<Tuccuay> 直接mayli？
<mayli> Tuccuay:
<Tuccuay> MeaCulpa test。。。
<mayli> Tuccuay: 对对对
<roylez> tenzu: .
<z234234> 抽空把波多野结*的那部zen下载下来看看
<roylez> tenzu: 最新的humble有好货么？
<mayli> z234234: zen of python?
<tenzu> roylez: bastion不错
<z234234> mayli: .. zen giga
<Tuccuay> 啊？不在最开头加名字也行？mayli
<mayli> Tuccuay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: IRC/Guidelines - Ubuntu Wiki
<Tuccuay> -.-~
 * mayli 寝室木有电了…
<Tuccuay> 木有电了+1
<Tuccuay> mayli 你哪的。。。这样断电的学校不多啊。。。
<mayli> Tuccuay: 是把电表上的电用光了
<Tuccuay> 噗~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<jyfl987> mayli: 什么学校？
<Tuccuay> - -我们是上课时间断电你们是把电用完了。。。。
<z234234> 从不断电的撸过。。。
<roylez> tenzu: windows底下通了。最后除了canon什么都没用了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这片写的太经典了，仔细看最后一句 http://brontecapital.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/macroeconomics-of-chinese-kleptocracy.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Bronte Capital: The Macroeconomics of Chinese kleptocracy
<roylez> adam8157: .
<z234234> 要去上苦B的CAD课了，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我来给你东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Tuccuay> - -土木表示木有ACAD课程
<Tuccuay> 统统都让你拿手画。。。。
<Tuccuay> z234234 - -
<gfrog> adam8157: 才想起来我的cherry包装盒上木写京东特供啊。
<Tuccuay> 京东特供。。。次品。。。
<iOpera> 特供，只是骗人的东西
<Tuccuay> - -人民大礼堂特供。。。。
<iOpera> tenzu:
<adam8157> gfrog: 外面纸盒
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，确实有，贴的位置不一样。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这个贴塑料外套上了。
<iOpera> gfrog 喜欢特供的套套
<adam8157> gfrog: cherry国内的合作就是京东啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 独家代理？
<iOpera> 这不可能独家吧
<gfrog> iOpera: 我猜也是
<iOpera> 京东其实也买假货的。半半的假货
<iOpera> js无处不在。请坚信。
<gfrog> iOpera: 假货？ 这都行？
<adam8157> gfrog: b2c的有京东合作, 别家是通过别的渠道
<gfrog> iOpera: 京东卖的顶多是杂牌货吧，他敢卖假货嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。
<zer4tul> iOpera: 我只记得京东卖良品
<zer4tul> iOpera: 应该不会卖假货这么夸张吧
<iOpera> 假假的黄金轮盘赌zippo啊。是从日本临时翻新送来的。年份都不对。
<zer4tul> iOpera: zippo啊，那就不知道了
<zer4tul> iOpera: 我一直用1块钱一个的
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，fstab里的uuid是肿末算来的？ 同一个分区在不同的系统上是不是uuid也是不一样的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我猜是一样的吧... 不知道咋算得
<iOpera> uuid啊。又不是id
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，有个工具算这玩意，哈哈， man 8 blkid。不过不知道所有系统算出来的uuid是不是都一样。
<adam8157> gfrog: blkid只是显示...
<iOpera> 产生一次了，就不变了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 显示？ 那它保存在哪了？
<gfrog> iOpera:  ^^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 保存在分区里
<tenzu> roylez: 我还没玩过这个游戏
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<adam8157> gfrog: 看-U参数
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就是所有系统都一样喽？
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是
<iOpera> tenzu: 那咋办
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是不是所有的文件系统都支持吧, vfat就没法生成unique的uuid
<tenzu> iOpera: 啥咋办?
<iOpera> 你帮我去问下？
<iOpera> 都是你吹的。说自己喜欢这个啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是需要文件系统有位置存这个uuid吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我认为是的
<tenzu> iOpera: 问啥?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请帮助！更新管理器后，无线网不能用，无线图标是灰色的， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377648 更新管理器后，无线网不能用，无线图标是灰色的，请帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hfxy7051 — 2012-06-11 14:36
<adam8157> gfrog: 和fs以及storage的人确认过了, 是mkfs生成的
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就应该是不变的对吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是只有有文件系统的device才有uuid。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不变
<adam8157> gfrog: 没fs的应该也有, 只是依赖算法 才能确定变不变吧
<gfrog> adam8157: mkfs的时候生成的，没fs的肿末还会有呢 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 算一个
<adam8157> gfrog: 我猜的
 * gfrog 真讨厌做存储的case @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 换个问题问吧，有一大坨存储设备， [hsv]d[a-z]+，有啥方法从这里面揪出来哪个设备上是目前系统所在的磁盘么？
<adam8157> gfrog: df?
<adam8157> gfrog: mount
<adam8157> gfrog: findmnt
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，似乎我走入歧途了。 明白该肿末搞了
<iOpera> ● df -hT -x tmpfs -x devtmpfs|grep '/$'|colrm 10
<iOpera> /dev/sda2
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 蛤蟆傻了
<iOpera> tenzu: 你全mac了？
<gfrog> iOpera: 之前筛选设备的正则有问题，所以把扩展分区啥的一起筛选出来了，把这些分区排除就好搞了。哈哈。
<iOpera> å°±-x
<tenzu> iOpera: 目前没有别的机器用啊
<iOpera> tenzu: 好穷哦。 nnnnd
<tenzu> iOpera: 你赶紧给我赞助个几百万美刀
<gfrog> iOpera: 不过你这个shell不好用哦，磁盘多了截断位置就错了。。
<iOpera> 你准备贩毒？
<gfrog> iOpera: 而且没处理lvm
<iOpera> gfrog: 我只是随便写的嘛。
<gfrog> iOpera: 大神
<iOpera> ä½ cut -d' ' -f1
<tenzu> iOpera: 我只是解决一下我的生活问题和没台式机问题
<gfrog> iOpera: 不用shell，re.findall去了。。
<iOpera> tenzu: 我不准备在无聊的机器上花钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 要用最懒的方式
<gfrog> adam8157: 我之前傻了，竟然想lspci去取busid，然后按busid去遍历/dev/disk
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后再看啥
<gfrog> adam8157: /etc/fstab
<tenzu> iOpera: 神你吃饱撑的给我发什么飞信
<gfrog> adam8157: 拿到uuid之后看fstab
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 你这算是周末综合征吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩。。。
<tenzu> iOpera: 我通常都是收到消息才上线的
<iOpera> 。
<adam8157> tenzu: 那天神约你干啥?
<adam8157> tenzu: 你可要把持住啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 我...
<adam8157> gfrog: 这键盘聊天真带感
<iOpera> 准备出去吃蛋蛋的
<tenzu> adam8157: 他要是用念力侵犯我, 我也不能抵抗啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 600羊呢
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们组谁再买个黑轴就全了
<adam8157> roylez: ... 忙完了?
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 矮油
<roylez> adam8157: 给你看的那篇文章看完没？
<roylez> adam8157: http://brontecapital.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/macroeconomics-of-chinese-kleptocracy.html
<adam8157> roylez: 哪篇? 中午开会去了
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 我看看
<roylez> gfrog: 你们又开无遮大会？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席啊, 茶叶喷屏幕上了
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<iOpera> 反动的 roylez，又策反脆弱的 adam8157
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，你太不淡定了
<gfrog> roylez: 木有啊，都穿衣服了。。
<stardiviner> Emacs 的按键真难适应啊,还是觉得vim的按键舒服啊.
<tenzu> roylez: 我功力有待加强
<adam8157> roylez: 这个啊, 早就看透了
<tenzu> iOpera: 神, 猴哥回信说给你
<\rs> stardiviner: 装evil 插件 http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-06-02-emulate-vim-in-emacs.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Evil--在Emacs中模拟Vim
<iOpera> 哦。那就多谢了。你转达下吧。 tenzu
<roylez> adam8157: 看透毛，你仔细看看吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 買鍵盤啦？
 * iOpera 准备给乐乐发图片
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> adam8157: 還不知道各種軸有什麽區別
<adam8157> huntxu: 思密达了
<stardiviner> \rs: 这办法不好, 既然娶了Emacs, 就要好好习惯 Emacs的性格,
<tenzu> iOpera: 神, 给我汇款20玩, 准备查收bastion
<\rs> stardiviner: 取长补短。modal editing 确实是短处，就要向vim学习
<iOpera> 啊。没你的帐号密码啊。
<adam8157> stardiviner: emacs 的功能强, 键绑定不行, 相当不行
<iOpera> 要美金?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 例如整行删除, 前几天笑死人了
<stardiviner> \rs: adam8157 确实,
<adam8157> stardiviner: 必须回到行首才能删除整行
<\rs> adam8157: 我emacs里也是dd
<adam8157> \rs: 自己加的呗
<iOpera> emacser从来不承认自己会打错一整行。 adam8157 你太没文化了。
<adam8157> ...
<\rs> adam8157: 默认确实不行，但辅助功能远胜vim。这个没什么可辩论了
 * MeaCulpa emacs是个OS
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯, agree
 * adam8157 afk
<tenzu> the fight between vim and emacs
 * MeaCulpa emacs是个OS, 这个OS的编辑器是vim就好了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: war, rather than fight
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我又土鳖了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: fight 是个人和小团体己别的
<iOpera> 18m的，难道全痛恨emacs?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没阿
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 18M的既不emacs也不vim
<iOpera> 哦。 awk sed
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我是伪vim user, 还没体会到那个级别
<stardiviner> tenzu: 我用了vim一段时间,再开始学Emacs,立马体会到在编辑上,确实vim强很多, 看我是什么习惯了,如果修改多,那就用vim,如果是写入多,就用emacs
<tenzu> stardiviner: 我用vim是为了装13, 嗯嗯
<stardiviner> tenzu: 13是啥?
<stardiviner> => B ?
<tenzu> stardiviner: 13 = B
<stardiviner> tenzu: 难道是为了那种传说中的,输入,修改如飞的境界?
<\rs> stardiviner: 相当多vim用户->emacs evil了。我两个都用过，有体会
<tenzu> stardiviner: 我都不会写码, 你让我鸭梨好大
<stardiviner> \rs: evial 模拟 vim到多少程度? 一般的按键绑定都弄过来了?
<stardiviner> tenzu: 我也不会的
<roylez> tenzu: lone survivor似乎还成
<tenzu> roylez: 类似cave story?
<jjdl> 推荐一个国内开源食品安全网 www.zccw.info
<jjdl> 没法活了，喝水都中枪...
<roylez> tenzu: 探险解谜的样子
<roylez> iOpera: 您又拿渣软件坑人
<roylez> tenzu: cave story通了hell没？
<tenzu> roylez: 一直没时间玩
<tenzu> roylez: 我想打完美结局, 不过已经换了枪, 一切得重来
<roylez> tenzu: 我现在通关很快了，半天就够。但是hell.....没辙啊
<tenzu> roylez: 不知道能不能修改...
<roylez> 你连这都改....
<tenzu> roylez: 面对困难我总是忍不住
<roylez> tenzu: 我是懒得改游戏
<roylez> tenzu: 改了也过不了hell的，hell完全考验的是飞行技巧
<tenzu> roylez: 改游戏运行速度的话...
<roylez> tenzu: o... 你可以锁死生命
<tenzu> roylez: 锁死生命那是必须的
<iOpera> roylez: ?
<blackheath> hi
<kk> blackheath, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<if_else>  各位：gcpubar -w 72 -h 6| awk '{ print $2 }'
<if_else> 执行是ok 的，但是如果再在后面添加一个管道用 sed 进行出来就不行了？
<if_else> gcpubar -w 72 -h 6 | sed -e s/CPU://g | awk '{ print $2 }'
<if_else> 这个样子就不行了？
<if_else> 这个是怎么回事？管道导致数据丢失？
<iOpera> gcpubar 都不知道是啥
<blackheath> shell命令
<iOpera> 管道，只会影响ansi颜色序列的丢失
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我的回力到了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我的键盘也到了...
<if_else> iOpera: 是 dzen 的一个获取 cpu 状态信息的工具
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你没再买个海魂衫什么的
<if_else> http://p.vim-cn.com/cLG/text
<kk> if_else ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<if_else> 这个是我的一些输出
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 没...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你那款很重的
<roylez> adam8157: 回力键盘？
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 回力鞋子
<tenzu> 大款码农都买键盘 LOL
<hamo_notail> roylez: 哪有键盘配海魂衫的...
<roylez> adam8157: 回力键盘，cherry鞋子？
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 教授说笑了...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 大款码帝你好
<adam8157> t
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授...
<tenzu> adam8157: 码神
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
 * tenzu 觉得叫码皇似乎不太好...
 * hamo_notail 蚂蝗...
<iOpera> 收集 tenzu的ip和女王的信息。
<tenzu> iOpera: 你现在顶多看到我的ipv6地址, hoho
<iOpera> tenzu: 你已经怕你叻。我投降了
<adam8157> tenzu: ipv6才好, 没有nat, 唯一地址
<adam8157> iOpera: tenzu 你俩那天晚上到底发生了什么事情!
 * hamo_notail 哪天晚上...
<iOpera> adam8157: 玩蛋蛋嘛。男人能玩啥。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那天晚上ee问我要tenzu电话
 * iOpera 围观 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你看 他俩果然...
<tenzu> adam8157: 神知道我的号码, 他只是为了勾搭你
 * hamo_notail 越来越好玩了...
<adam8157> tenzu: 你俩明明用微信和陌陌的
<maivel> if_else: 你在gcpubar后面加个-c次数就能显示了 貌似是sed破坏了gcpubar的那种阶段输出 要等结果都出来才能awk
<iOpera> rf果然是基情基地啊。
<iOpera> 红帽子，不是绿帽子。
<iOpera> 18m是胖子基地。
<stardiviner> 有没有人去emacs-devel 邮件列表建议Emacs实现vim的按键模式啊?
<iOpera> stardiviner: 那不是摔坏了脑袋嘛
<medicalwei> stardiviner: viper!
 * medicalwei 是 vim user…
<stardiviner> iOpera: medicalwei 为啥这么说?
<medicalwei> stardiviner: viper 是 emacs 的 vim 模擬外掛…
<if_else> maivel: 这个是怎么个原理的？
<stardiviner> medicalwei: 去看看这个viper
<medicalwei> 我有朋友以前
<medicalwei> 用 emacs，之後跳槽用 microsoft word
<medicalwei> =w=
<maivel> if_else: 不懂 我只是看到了这个现象
<if_else> maivel: 兄，也用 dzen 的啊...
<maivel> if_else: 不用 刚装了个试试你的命令而已 输出一堆码都不知道是什么=。=
<iOpera> android 跑 perl，也被墙了。啥词。
<if_else> maivel: 兄，谢谢了，你可以用这个试试：
<if_else> maivel: gcpubar -fg '#aecf96' -bg gray40 -h 7 -w 75 | dzen2 -ta l -w 140 -bg '#000000' -fg 'grey70'
<if_else> maivel: 这样，你就可以看到那堆输出，给 dzen2 给解析了
<iOpera> if_else: 你这啥，^f ^g 难道是雷神控制台的命令。 lol
<maivel> if_else: 呵呵 有趣
<if_else> iOpera: 这个是 dzen 可以识别的一些特殊含义的标记..
<freeflying> medicalwei: emacs -> ms word?
<medicalwei> freeflying: 是的 OwQ
<medicalwei> 就文字紀錄的觀點
<freeflying> medicalwei: OwQ?
<medicalwei> freeflying: emoticon
<freeflying> medicalwei: I see :)
 * gfrog 蛋蛋又去打球了，真是清闲哪。 adam8157 
<if_else> 各位 gcpubar -w 72 -h 6 | sed -e 's/CPU://g' ; tee | awk '{ print $2 }'
<if_else> 在第一个管道之后 sed 处理完数据，会在 stdout 输出，我接着用 tee 复制了一份，才能传给后面的管道
<if_else> 按理 sed 处理后的数据是输出在 stdout 的，为啥，如果不加 tee ，在后面的管道就取不到数据了？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • [虾米电台]For Linux原生应用[Alpha1] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377659 喜欢 虾米电台 的你，是否还在纠结每天打开浏览器听歌曲， 不能显示当前播放的歌曲（整天切换到那页面的话我不说了）， 不能快速切换歌曲，不能快速收藏，不能快速不再播放，  …
<archl> 没事么。
<archl> nyfair: 哇。你也有特权了
<archl> roylez: 为啥你不吱声
<mayli> 我我我
<yall> exp
<adam8157> gfrog: 第三个灯是什么等
<gfrog> adam8157: hahh?
<adam8157> gfrog: 键盘上
 * hamo_notail 灯，等灯等灯...
<gfrog> adam8157: scroll lock
<adam8157> gfrog: 按不亮啊
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 这键哪个控制？
<gfrog> adam8157: 确实么亮啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇怪
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: try it in text console.
<gfrog> adam8157: X seems block this key...
<adam8157> gfrog: oic
<archl> mayli: ？
 * gfrog fan time.
<archl> gfrog: ？
<hamo_notail> gfrog: fan time? 你要去变电风扇？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: ...
<archl> gfrog: 入迷而死？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 上电车了？
<vvcoder> 怎么没人来支持啊
<vvcoder> 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: autotest 给虚拟机跑得还是主机
<gfrog> adam8157: both ok
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 买了机械键盘是不是都有欲望加班了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 没看我还没走呢么
<huntxu> adam8157: 推薦個鍵盤？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: hhkb
<gfrog> adam8157: autotest contains client test (can run on host/guest) and virt test (runs on host)
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒明白各種軸的區別
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 新手用茶轴吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 有什麽區別
<gfrog> adam8157: which test do you want to run?
<adam8157> huntxu: 给他发个区别
 * archl 笑 huntxu: 是老粗手了吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: all?
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<huntxu> adam8157: 我喜歡青色的啵
<adam8157> huntxu: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q196768360.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 机械键盘黑轴，青轴，茶轴，白轴的区别？ - 已解决 - 搜搜问问
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是沒明白有啥本質區別
<adam8157> huntxu: 新手和中庸的茶轴 游戏红黑 强调打字快感而且不怕声音大的用青轴
<huntxu> adam8157: 換個思路，哪個便宜
<adam8157> huntxu: 定价几乎一样吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 碼code+PES
<adam8157> huntxu: pes竟然用键盘
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 青轴一般便宜一点，不过差不多...
<gfrog> huntxu: 挨样买一个，挑顺手的使。
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A22-1WS-4UP.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 青轴 机械键盘 - 新蛋中国高级模板
 * gfrog 吃饭，撤退。
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个吧 特价中
<void1>  青轴打字无快感，打的多累的慌
<huntxu> gfrog: 這個建議好
<adam8157> huntxu: 兼顾打游戏的话 红轴可能好些
<huntxu> adam8157: PES鍵盤的通常是傳控流
<huntxu> adam8157: 手柄的只會死突，多沒快感
<adam8157> huntxu: 键盘的一般都是糙快猛
<huntxu> adam8157: 通常是反擊，5-8腳以內完事
<huntxu> adam8157: 再加上2011傳中成功率太高
<mayli> adam8157: huntxu 好贵啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 喵的，一個m4的價格
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的m4還沒著火
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的m4還沒著落
<hamo_notail> huntxu: m4是啥?
<yall> ● which m4
<yall> /usr/bin/m4
<huntxu> hamo_notail: ssd
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 米人，都上SSD了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=cherry%BB%FA%D0%B5%BC%FC%C5%CC&enc=gbk&area=1
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y cherry机械键盘 - 商品搜索 - 京东商城
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你瞎啦還是語文不及格，“沒著落”看不懂啊
 * adam8157 ssd我想都不敢想
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 都打算上了..我等都不敢想啊。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你敢再偽裝麽
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/613970.html 這個如何？
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y 【樱桃MX-BOARD 2.0】樱桃（Cherry）MX-BOARD 2.0 黑色茶轴 机械键盘 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<PC-X69> http://www.baidu.com
<kk> PC-X69,啥网址y 百度一下，你就知道
<stardiviner> 请问Emacs里学习 Emacs Lisp的内置教程在哪里找到?
<adam8157> huntxu: 不如买rosewill那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是rosewill那个青轴 吵一些
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你用Emacs么?
<adam8157> stardiviner: no
<huntxu> adam8157: 太吵還是算了，半夜不好敲
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 青轴适合放办公室
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/Cherry-樱桃G80-3800机械键盘/dp/B007RSKTXQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1339410159&sr=1-2 和剛剛那個啥區別
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 我才不會告訴你我要家裏一個辦公室一個
<adam8157> huntxu: 一样的
<huntxu> adam8157: 京東比amazon價格低
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 推荐你买茶轴打字 红轴游戏
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是混着也可以
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 反正这俩挑一个吧 我偏向让你买红轴
<huntxu> adam8157: 為什麽要紅的
<adam8157> huntxu: 游戏嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在家裏用的是一個羅技的普通套裝，還有沖突的那種
<adam8157> huntxu: 那就茶轴吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 万金油
<adam8157> huntxu: 我就买的茶轴
<huntxu> adam8157: q+w+上+左不能同時按，我已經映射到一塊沖突很少的地方上了...
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 弱爆了
<huntxu> adam8157: 也可以照虐AI
<adam8157> huntxu: 崇拜
<huntxu> adam8157: PES技術到了一定層次吧，是用心去踢的
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實我玩PES才5年...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 胡子神
<huntxu> adam8157: 前面5年是FIFA，03-07 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 以后有米了买个xbox360玩儿
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 你那键盘感觉如何
<huntxu> adam8157: 2011的統計，我已經玩了快500h了
<huntxu> adam8157: BAL 300+ ， master league剛過100
<adam8157> ...
<mayli> CS1.6/CS:S玩家路过
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 下次买filco 87 圣手二代
<hamo_notail> adam8157:  那个不是好贵么...据说我昨天的是圣手一代
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu12.04我不能进入root目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377668 我使用sudo命令还是进不去 Code: bigfatcat@nod:/$ sudo cd /root/ sudo： cd：找不到命令 bigfatcat@nod:/$ sudo cd /opt/ sudo： cd：找不到命令 bigfatcat@nod:/$ su cd /opt 未知 id：cd bigfatcat@nod:/$ ls bin   cdrom  etc   initr …
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 嗯, 小键盘都贵
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好吧，我终极目标就是hhkb了...
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo_notail 其实还有个 "poker 40%"的比较好
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我只是挑个便宜的等你送
<hamo_notail> adam8157: hhkb啥轴？
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你推倒度孃逃跑了麽
<adam8157> hamo_notail: hhkb是静电的...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: adam8157 他们还没决定要不要我..
<adam8157> hamo_notail: kaka搞不好就要买hhkb了... 已经长草了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: baidu?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你们
<huntxu> adam8157: 我建議你們還是不要了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我觉得也是
 * hamo_notail T_T
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 要是Kaka换了hhkb..就果断抢过来玩
<huntxu> adam8157: 去哪裏都是害群之馬
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo_notail http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12513759488&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1339411094_3z8_1779337475
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 正品行货 KBC POKER 黑茶青红轴 ABS/PBT40%机械键盘 全国包邮-淘宝网
<adam8157> huntxu: nod
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 这小键盘真精致啊
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 后果就是键位比较不好适应
 * adam8157 准备下班了
<huntxu> adam8157: 忠誠度又不高，上次是度孃，下次可能是榖歌孃
<hamo_notail> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 不習慣taobao
<stardiviner> 键盘怎么这么贵啊? 求指教, 这机械键盘和普通键盘有啥区别么?
<palomino|working> 敲的时候有一种爽快感
<palomino|working> 而且嗒嗒嗒的响，可以给无聊的工作增添一丝乐趣
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 原来如此, 我也想要一个. 一般价格在450左右么?
<palomino|working> 不知
<palomino|working> 有上千的
<palomino|working> 我现在用的这个700多
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 意外的很贵? 还有其他什么特性吧? 不然怎么会因为有声音而那么贵?
<palomino|working> 主要是手感爽吧。。。
<palomino|working> 那种薄膜的实在没什么手感阿
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马竟然还在
<palomino|working> 早走不了阿
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 嗯, 手感确实很重要.
<palomino|working> 我这个主要是当时只找到这么一款无线的机械键盘
<palomino|working> 所以贵点也没办法了
<stardiviner> 好想要啊, 打算入手, 先去了解调查下情况先
<archl> 薄膜。
<archl> 桥键盘。
<archl> stardiviner: 要什么工作去？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.4 安装到u盘，启动黑屏，无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377672 咱是华丽的第一次 在xp下安装的，装到u盘， 然后重启，装了半天才结束， 再次启动，到ubuntu进度条加载界面，过后无限期黑屏 统计信息: 发表于 由 薛定萼 — 2012-06-11 19:04
<namoamitabuddha> 程序流程图如何看啊
<stardiviner> 为啥mount使用sudo权限挂载U盘后是root的权限啊? 这样写入非常不方便啊, 为啥命令行的挂载和普通Gnome GUI下的挂载不一样呢?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: sudo 一般来说就是得到 root 权限。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: gnome gui 下的 mount 是利用 dbus 通信
<archl> stardiviner: 说实在的。确实没有人告诉很好的 gui 法子额。我都是  sudo nautilus
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神
<roylez_> archl: 袋鼠
<archl> roylez_: 宝宝
<roylez_> archl: 又找死
<archl> roylez_: 玩够了吗
<roylez_> archl: 没玩呢
<archl> roylez_: 哦。紧绷的人呢。
<archl> roylez_: 改了fcitx皮肤色彩之后发现竟然还有一个窗口呢。算了。我懒死了
<stardiviner> archl: 我是nautilus打开后,系统就卡死,所以我才用命令行, 一般这个GUI操作方便就用GUI, 卡死,所以只好用命令行, 但是命令行下又是挂载后的目录都是root权限,叫我情何以堪啊
<roylez_> archl: 蛋疼不？
<roylez_> stardiviner: gui从来没方便过
<stardiviner> roylez_: 至少挂载方便啊, 点击,然后就自动挂载了
<roylez_> stardiviner: 插上去就自动挂载了，点什么点
<archl> roylez_: 你不疼哦。
<\rs> stardiviner: mount -o user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<archl> 挂给 uid 1000。。。
<stardiviner> \rs: 两个选项可以让挂载后是当前用户的权限?
<zhouchuan> 有没有人在？
<stardiviner> \rs: 解决, 谢了,
<stardiviner> \rs: 可以写成function, $UID, $GID, 外加一些选项给-o, 比如no x
<zhouchuan> 我的电脑wlan不可用
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 你进来就问有没有人在? 打你进来的时候起, 你就是这里的人, 所以肯定有人在,
<\rs> stardiviner: 这样也好。用udev自动挂载，/etc/fstab 里也写一份双保险
<zhouchuan> 不好意思。
<zhouchuan> 上次进来的时候没人回答。
<zhouchuan> 呵呵。
<zhouchuan> 我想问一下。
<zhouchuan> 我的电脑是联想Ｙ４５０
<zhouchuan> 无线不能用。
<stardiviner> \rs: udev? 去看看啥好东东, 真的自动挂载么? 配置简单么?
<zhouchuan> 上面写着wireless disable by hardware switch
<zhouchuan> 上面写着wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 首先, 建议你读读 Ask Smart Question, 可以搜索中文版, 另外,先报系统版本, 错误信息, log, 等等,
<zhouchuan> 有没有什么办法确定下是什么原因不可用的
<zhouchuan> 哦。对不起，第一次进
<zhouchuan> 我的是ubuntu12.04,是10.04升级而成的。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 暂时的解决办法: sudo service network-manager restart
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 我也有这个问题, 开机后每次会自动disable,
<zhouchuan> 没有什么错误信息，就是点击网络连接那里，无线网的位置显示disabled
<zhouchuan> 我重启，开机什么的这个问题一直出现。
<zhouchuan> 在ＢＩＯＳ里面我确定没有锁掉无线网
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 暂时的解决办法: sudo service network-manager restart
<archl> 额。自动 disable么。
<zhouchuan> 嗯，你说的这个我试了。重启了下网络管理器，还是显示disabled
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: ifconfig 命令结果?
<stardiviner> archl: 是的, 我也有这种情况, 只是懒得去处理, 每次restart network-manager
<archl> zhouchuan: Re: Xubuntu 9.10 on Lenovo Y450 Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN wireless disabled it seems that when you flick the switch to off it shuts the wifi down on 2 levels. turning the switch back to on fails to wake the wifi because it turns on one of these levels. it seems that the only thing that can enable the second level is lenovo's own power management program, which is windows only. so until someone comes up with a linux uti
<archl> zhouchuan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421328
<kk> archl ⇪ t: [xubuntu] Xubuntu 9.10 on Lenovo Y450 Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN wireless disabled - Ubuntu Forums
<archl> zhouchuan: Try to reset the BIOS and this should be fixed.
<zhouchuan> ifconfig的时候不出现wireless的内容
<archl> zhouchuan: 开机进入硬件设置。然后 factory reset
<archl> stardiviner: 额。那干脆直接启动时执行好了
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 我记得有个iset还是啥的命令, 可以手动开启wlan之类的, 这个命令你问问其他人
<archl> stardiviner: 测试 libreoffice 3.6 然后发现硬盘空间只有 1GB 了哦。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 归位了？
<stardiviner> archl: 由于我很少重启, 开就就开一个星期或者更长, 所以打个命令不算什么, 况且要是这个设置我忘记了, 那天ubuntu修复了, 这个开机命令就多余了
<zhouchuan> 等下，说英语我还得反应过来。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没空跟你玩
<stardiviner> archl: 这么夸张?
<archl> roylez_: 。。。可怜的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 搞基那...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 明天早上2点有会
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我要清理房间
<archl> stardiviner: 不是，本来就只有1.5GB省下来
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 嚓...还视频？
<archl> hamo_notail: 视频？
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 就是说你要重置BIOS,
<archl> roylez_: 你们？
<stardiviner> archl: 你放H了?
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 为啥开会还要收拾房间？
<archl> stardiviner: 什么啊。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 视你妹
<stardiviner> archl: 我下满动漫,电影和H之后也就剩下10来G
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 昨天箱子里卸下来的东西还扔地上呢
<archl> stardiviner: 我音乐7GB，游戏3GB，文档1GB，然后就系统+软件了。共25GB
<stardiviner> roylez_: 主席出差了?
<zhouchuan> 呃，怎么重置ＢＩＯＳ？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 看来收获不少啊...你收拾吧...哥看片去了...
<stardiviner> archl: 这么少? 我是360G, 只剩10G了
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。你还没反映过来？
<archl> stardiviner: 我是80GB有2个系统
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: F12或者F2,DEL之类的键在开机的时候按下, 进入BIOS
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 具体不知道
<stardiviner> archl: 两个系统有什么好奇怪的?
<stardiviner> archl: 我曾今6个系统...
<archl> stardiviner: 一个一半多，一个不到一半，每个都全装——结果没空间了
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan@intruder:~$ ifconfig wlan0
<zhouchuan> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<zhouchuan> 这是里面显示的。
<stardiviner> archl: 哈哈, 我应该添置移动硬盘
<imadper> zhouchuan: 无线网卡什么芯片?
<archl> zhouchuan: 关机，启动时进入设置。
<archl> zhouchuan: 看不懂不可能。
<imadper> zhouchuan: lspci | grep -i network
<stardiviner> zhanger: 查到了,是iw命令, 也许可以启动wlan,你自己去查看man
<archl> zhouchuan: 除非你初中没毕业
<stardiviner> archl: 我初中没毕业,
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。你。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 骗人
<stardiviner> archl: 因为我的高中毕业证书都丢了.... 放行李箱里的,结果整个行李箱在火车上忘记拿了....
 * imadper 我初中也没毕业, 很正常呀
<itrufeng> kk: xx
<stardiviner> imadper: 不信
<archl> imadper stardiviner 哦。
<kk> itrufeng, 你说对我来说太复杂。  ㍫ 
<stardiviner> archl: 所以我是初中都没毕业人士....
<archl> imadper: 你跳级了了对不
<stardiviner> archl: 跳级也算毕业...
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。
<archl> stardiviner: 不算啊。
<archl> stardiviner: 初三没上还算毕业？
<zhouchuan> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<stardiviner> archl: 算的,
<zhouchuan> 是这个样子的
<stardiviner> archl: 有毕业证书就算
<archl> stardiviner: 不算。。。
<zhouchuan> 我初中毕业好多年啊。
<archl> stardiviner: 为啥会有证书
<archl> stardiviner: 我好像就没有过初中毕业证书这东西
<stardiviner> archl: 因为他上高中了,进入高中就要有证书的,这个我知道, 以前我帮老师弄过
<archl> stardiviner: 是么。我只有过高中的
<zhouchuan> *-network DISABLED
<zhouchuan>        description: Wireless interface
<zhouchuan>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<zhouchuan>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<zhouchuan>        physical id: 0
<zhouchuan>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<stardiviner> archl: 你没看见过而已
<kk> zhouchuan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<archl> stardiviner: 都不是我的了。。。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: $ man iw
<archl> 能看man的，bios还不会整？
<imadper> \rs: 有啥比较好用的数学库吗? c的
<stardiviner> archl: 是的, 这些资料是国家的, 就像身份证, 只是证明是你, 但是却不是你的,
<\rs> imadper: 数学库？mpfr gmp
<stardiviner> archl: 这新手就是难弄啊,我都忘记我是怎么过来的了
<archl> stardiviner: 唔。不去尝试理解了。
<archl> stardiviner: 这个么，就去bios好了。
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 我去mpfr
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan@intruder:~$ iw dev eth1
<zhouchuan> nl80211 not found.
<imadper> \rs: 数据挖掘作业呀..
<archl> stardiviner: 我手机摔坏了哦
<zhouchuan> 说没有找到。。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 你检查下你的无线驱动是否正确, 具体命令我不知道, 可以google
<stardiviner> archl: 唉?? 为啥? flash都失败?
<archl> stardiviner: 怎么按下都会出声，而且不会自动进入休眠，而且不能纵向使用了
<archl> stardiviner: flash失败？
<archl> 什么？
<stardiviner> archl: 更新SSU的缘故?
<archl> stardiviner: 硬件坏掉
<zhouchuan> 驱动是安装ubuntu后，系统推荐的。
<zhouchuan> 具体用什么我也不懂。。
<archl> stardiviner: 全刷成基本了也不行
<stardiviner> archl: 额.... 悲剧了, 我还打算这个N900用到5年后的说...
<archl> zhouchuan: 备份好了，然后你重装系统吧。
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。我本来就打算用2年
<zhouchuan> 重装就可以了么？
<archl> stardiviner: 还有一年
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 打开驱动管理, 选择另外一个驱动试试,或者更新系统试试
<archl> zhouchuan: 我觉得可能行。
<stardiviner> archl: 这么快的更新数度啊?
<stardiviner> archl: 淘汰的好快啊
<archl> stardiviner: 2年很快么。
<archl> stardiviner: 买的时候就是2年延迟了吧
<zhouchuan> 没有。
<zhouchuan> 上次提醒两个驱动
<zhouchuan> 我把那两个都装了。
<archl> 4年的机型嗯嗯
<stardiviner> archl: 很快...
<archl> stardiviner: 是么。
<zhouchuan> 是一个叫Broadcom STA wireless driver的驱动
<archl> stardiviner: 是broadcom 啊。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 你要么还是去社区贴个帖子吧, 看来问不出结果了, 自己多google
<archl> stardiviner: 据说及其麻烦的东西
<archl> 从来没用过
<zhouchuan> 嗯，好吧。这个问题搜了很久了。
<stardiviner> archl: 五年一手机,基本
<zhouchuan> 上次在英文区有一个一样的。
<archl> stardiviner: 骗人骗人
<zhouchuan> 但是人家的解决了，我的还是没有解决
<archl> stardiviner: 我会把手机搞坏的
<stardiviner> archl: 因为手机你都是设置了很多东西,再换新的, 你又要重新设置,玩,什么的, 多浪费时间啊
<\rs> zhouchuan: uname -a。3.* 的话，可能已經從 staging 移到非 staging 了
<archl> stardiviner: 我从来不珍惜任何事物。
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。其实。没啥设置的。
<stardiviner> archl: 学习Emacs去了,打算慢慢从Vim过渡到Emacs
<zhouchuan> \rs:你说的啥意思？
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 你。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 加油
<stardiviner> archl: 在听说了Lisp的强大和Emacs的强大后,被诱惑了....
<zhouchuan> …………
<\rs> zhouchuan: 这么多问题的话不如多看看man，网上多搜索，不要浪费别人时间
<zhouchuan> 我马上也要学一个lisp的方言
<zhouchuan> 是真的搜索很多了。
<zhouchuan> 要不也不会来这里了
<zhouchuan> 真的
<stardiviner> archl: 为啥突然跳出很多条消息? 难道我网络延迟了...?
<archl> stardiviner: 可以是我的网络延迟了
<archl> stardiviner: 相互的
<stardiviner> archl: 感觉像打架慢动作,超级不爽的
<archl> stardiviner: 你一说我想起那个回合制的格斗游戏。为啥呢。
<\rs> zhouchuan: uname -a。   make menuconfig 里按 / 搜索 brcmsmac，编译为模块。不想手动编译内核的话看你的发行版如何提供 brcmsmac 这个内核模块。看你是学 lisp 的才说这么多
<vean> #可以说中文不？
<stardiviner> archl: 你想啊, 你要是在打架, 结果慢动作了,明明怒气匆匆要打到对方,结果很慢的,肯定不爽啦
<archl> stardiviner: 慢的通常力气大哦。
<archl> stardiviner: 由慢变快的速度感？
<archl> vean: 不可以，你要敲字
<stardiviner> archl: 额,传说中的神功???
<stardiviner> archl: funny, 他应该敲键盘
<zhouchuan> …………不学lisp就不说。。。。我！#_#.....
<vean> 哦，为嘛我打的字是灰色滴咧。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 不是，更像电影的学问吧。
<archl> stardiviner: 反正只是旁观
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 是因为觉得你学lisp,觉得是个不错的新手,才多说,
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 我也是同样的,
<zhouchuan> 算了，这个问题就这样吧。实在解决不了了。
<stardiviner> archl: 我打架只求快, 不求力量, 结果总是输的很惨....没赢过...
<zhouchuan> 我连brcmsmac这个模块是干嘛的也不知道。
<itrufeng> 谁用过 ffmpeg 这个库呀。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 明显是和你的无线驱动broadcom啥的有关
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 你赢过么?
<\rs> zhouchuan: 别人又没义务回答你问题
<zhouchuan> …………Ｌinux的社区还是谈义务。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 没吧。打架赢了就记不住了，什么是赢了呢？对方跑了算不？
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 你给我钱, 我就不回答你, 你给我蛋糕, 我就回答你
<archl> stardiviner: 不过都是小学了
<zhouchuan> 我是为了看懂一本书，才学的smatch
<zhouchuan> 不懂你的意思啦。
<archl> stardiviner: 之后我一点想赢这想法都没
<stardiviner> archl: 应该算吧
<stardiviner> archl: 难道你小学后就没打过架?
<archl> stardiviner: 没
<stardiviner> archl: 好强的乖乖小孩,,,, 我经常大家, 虽然弱小,但是不分对方强弱... 所以经常惨败....
<zhouchuan> 看来要经常来溜达溜达。
<stardiviner> archl: 主要是动怒了, 就不管是谁了, 天王老子也不管了
<archl> stardiviner: 小学前，我玩丢木头打着人了，结果赔了100元。
<archl> lol
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 你多去google,在这里的机会就越多
<archl> 100元，1992年好像
<stardiviner> archl: 额,还能这样, 你悲剧的
<stardiviner> archl: 我从来没想过我惨败能不能要到钱...
<archl> stardiviner: 后来也没见谁被打瞎了。
<zhouchuan> 真的没少谷歌。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 小学初期最喜欢玩群丢石头分组打。
<stardiviner> archl: 还是不多说了, 我忍不住就想多说话, 今天大概是兴奋过头了, 还是看Emacs去了
<archl> stardiviner: 哈哈
<zhouchuan> 感觉你把我当成那种只知道动嘴不知道动手的人了。。。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 如果你google了,你会知道怎么问问题,去看看ask smart question, 不然下次你来,不会有人回答你问题的
<archl> zhouchuan: 不是，而是你没做我要求的吧
<zhouchuan> 你要求的是啥？
<zhouchuan> 重置bios?
<zhouchuan> 我正准备关机重置下试试呢。
<zhouchuan> stardiviner:我只是刚进来。。。不知道这里的规矩。。多有得罪。
<zhouchuan> 还望海涵
<archl> zhouchuan: 不是规矩，就是能做的就做。
<archl> zhouchuan: 做不出来，问。
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 没有得罪,我说的是真的, 你应该多google,去看看ask smart question, 我真想说 RTFM啊... 可惜我不是大牛来着
 * stardiviner 赶紧去看Emacs,晚上去夜店找女孩子
<zhouchuan> ask　smart question听都没听过。
<zhouchuan> ＲＴＦＭ也是。
<zhouchuan> 一般在群里的时候，也是这样子问的。
<zhouchuan> 是我错，忘了说系统版本
<stardiviner> zhouchuan: 所以叫你google啊
<vean_> 嗨！有人不？
<stardiviner> vean_: 你不是人么?
<vean_> 哈哈，终于看到能说中文的啦～～
<stardiviner> vean_: 大妈早上好,
<psychologe> hello ,大家好，，这里有玩G＋的么？
<zhouchuan> 墙也翻不出去了。。。
<zhouchuan> ＮＮＤ
<vean_> 嘿嘿，我是大男人，好不..../msg<stardiviner>
<vean_> 擦，不会用。。。
<psychologe> zhouchuan, 作为一名linuxer,上网翻墙应该是必备的技能吧！
<stardiviner> vean_: 小鸡鸡....
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<zhouchuan> 上次刚翻出去。。。
<vean_> 翻墙会啊
<zhouchuan> 关键是我的密码输入是对的啊。
<psychologe> 这里应该没有女的
<vean_> 但在linux下没翻过。。
<zhouchuan> 这次总是要重复输入。。。
<zhouchuan> 而且用facebook试下。还是连接不上。。。
<zhouchuan> psychologe:大哥，我想你搞错了。虽然我天天用Ｌinux，但是很明显我不是一名高手啊。
<psychologe> 用GoAgent试试，很简单滴！
<zhouchuan> 我属于重等残疾的linuxer。
<vean_> 我是新手。。。纯新的～～～
<\rs> zhouchuan: 说得很清楚了，make menuconfig 里搜索 brcmsmac。一般这种事 lspci 贴 kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ 。刚见你还很亲切的，因为你和我高中同学同名
<psychologe> 嗯
<stardiviner> vean_: 从出生开始, 就意味着老去.... 所以从进来开始,你就在朝着高手变化, 所以, 你不是全新的,
<zhouchuan> 我叫周川
<zhouchuan> 不一定同名。。。
<zhouchuan> stardiviner:好吧。我正在向二手进军
<zhouchuan> \rc:我看看。刚才可能目录不对，输入这个命令没有效果。
<\rs> 确实同名
<vean_> 哈哈，有道理～～
<imtxc> ls
<zhouchuan> 你们是怎么在语句前面加人名的？
<zhouchuan> 难道是手动输入的？
<vean_> 为什么我在控制台敲irc的命令没反应啊
<psychologe> 有的IRC客户端有自动人名补全
<Tuccuay> zhouchuan test
<psychologe> zhouchuan, 用XChat,,ctrl+c 自动补全人名
<zhouchuan> ，，
<zhouchuan> ,,
<zhouchuan> psychologe,
<zhouchuan> \rs, ,这个样子
<zhouchuan> 貌似效果不太一样哇。
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan:
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan:hello
<psychologe> 不错
<zhouchuan> ?感觉还是不对。。。
<zhouchuan> ...崩溃了。。
<zhouchuan> 我是猪。。。连这个都不会。。。
<zhouchuan> test
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan test
<vean_> test
<\rs> zhouchuan: 输入nick前缀，然后tab
<kk> zhouchuan, .. ..  ㍬ 
<vean_> vean: oh
<zhouchuan> 哦。
<psychologe> zhouchuan, 肿么了
<vean_> 受教了。。
<zhouchuan> 貌似输入名字，按下table就行了，是吧。
<vean_> vean:
<zhouchuan> psychologe, 你看的是红色的不？
<vean_> Yes
<vean_> 怎么改变颜色呢？
<zhouchuan> psychologe, 你看我发的这段话是高亮不？
<vean_> vean:
<psychologe> zhouchuan, 是的，
<zhouchuan> vean, 貌似是在首选项里面有设置的。
<zhouchuan> psychologe, 谢谢啦。
<vean_> 哦，我看看，谢谢啊
<vean_> vean: 找到另
<vean> 嘿嘿，谢谢
<zhouchuan> \rs, 我会按你说的方法试试的。
<vean> \rs
<zhouchuan> \rs, libncurses的库和libncurses5-dev是不一样的么？
<zhouchuan> \rs, 就是我平时写ncurses.h的程序用得nurses的库和编译内核用得libncurses5的库是不一样的么？
<ejy> 问下，有没人在用BiteBee？ 可以添加RSS不？
<vean> quit
<vean> #learn
<zhouchuan> 就是我平时写ncurses.h的程序用得nurses的库和编译内核用得libncurses5的库是不一样的么？
<zhouchuan> ~~><~~~没人理我。。。
<vean> 有啊
<vean> 理你
<vean> 力另啊
<vean> 理了啊
<zhouchuan> vean,
<zhouchuan> vean, 你编译过内核嘛？
<vean> 没。。。。。
<zhouchuan> 还是和菜鸟在一起有亲切感。
<zhouchuan> vean,我也没有。。。
<vean> 。。。。
<zhouchuan> vean,所以不知道该怎么做了。。
<vean> 可是你发的我都看不懂。。。
<archl> yelling
<zhouchuan> archl, yelling是什么意思？
<vean> 不知道，谁能解释下类？
<vean> vean: zhouchuan,怎么感觉这聊天室就我两类。。。
<zhouchuan> vean,我也是这么觉得的。
<archl> zhouchuan: 狂叫
<zhouchuan> vean,老手都不想理我们似的
<vean> 是哦
<vean> 菜鸟有菜鸟的快乐～～
<zhouchuan> vean,是的吧
<zhouchuan> vean,菜鸟们在一起才能平心讨论哇。
<vean> 可是都不知道要讨论什么。。。。
<zhouchuan> vean,随便说说吧。。。
<zhouchuan> vean,你用得什么ubuntu呀？
<archl> 讨论一下，怎么测试fcitx皮肤好了，你们俩给我写个基本定义出来。
<archl> hah
<vean> vean: 我看下啊
<zhouchuan> archl, 没用过
<zhouchuan> 一直用ibus
<zhouchuan> archl, 偶尔原来用过scim
<vean> 额。。。我还是Google一下吧。。
<zhouchuan> vean,^_^
<vean> 咋啦??
<archl> http://www.iscriptdesign.com/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Size doesn't matter!
<archl> 哇
<zhouchuan> ……
<vean> 我能打开啊
<zhouchuan> 大家用ubuntu做的方面都是不一样的
<vean> 恩，我用的是Ubuntu 11.10的版本
<zhouchuan> vean,我用得是ubuntu12.04
<zhouchuan> vean,不过感觉没有10.04的好
<vean> 额，我装的时候就直接上官网下的。。。现在都到12.0l了
<vean> http://www.iscriptdesign.com/这网站是js写的吗？
<zhouchuan> vean,我的也是，下载好了就刻盘装的。
<vean> 哈哈，那你玩Linux多久了呢》/
<zhouchuan> vean,没有玩，就是用，涉及得很浅
<zhouchuan> vean,去年用得。一年多点的时间
<vean> zhouchuan,我现在也在是学着怎么用唉。。。
<Gun^Rose> 习惯了躺着玩电脑，win下可方便的旋转屏幕显示+-90度，linux下怎么玩啊？我是arch
<zhouchuan> vean,我只是会用而已。。。
<zhouchuan> vean,一些深的功能还不会
<vean> 哦,zhouchuan，你是电脑专业的吗？
<archl> Gun^Rose:  xrandr -o left
<zhouchuan> vean,嗯，是的
<archl> zhouchuan: ...
<zhouchuan> vean,不过不是计算机科学技术的
<zhouchuan> vean,是网络技术的。
<zhouchuan> vean,不过学得都是一些不怎么上台面的东西
<zhouchuan> archl, 怎么了？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • http://www.iscriptdesign.com/ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377687 http://www.iscriptdesign.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-06-11 13:16
<archl> zhouchuan: 感觉你很吃力
<zhouchuan> archl, 为什么这么说啊？
<archl> zhouchuan: 或者是我小看你了
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍭ 
<zhouchuan> archl, 我是新手。小看就小看吧。
<archl> zhouchuan: 这东西，和新不新没关系。
<zhouchuan> archl, 你说的吃力是什么意思呀？
<vean> zhouchuan,哦， 网络技术很好啊，照你这么说，我学的都什么都不是了。。。
<zhouchuan> archl, 那和什么有关系？
<zhouchuan> vean,不会啦。。
<archl> zhouchuan 速度
<zhouchuan> vean,其实我很喜欢编程
<zhouchuan> archl, 什么速度？
<archl> zhouchuan: 升级速度，我5年了还是没进步
<vean>  zhouchuan,兴趣是最好的导师啊，呵呵，我玩linux是好奇。。。嘿嘿
<zhouchuan> archl, 好吧，那你的确小看我了。我一定会比你厉害，哈哈
<zhouchuan> vean, 我就是喜欢linux
<vean> 哦，哈哈，我也是～～～～
<imadper> hamo_notail: 棍~呱~~~
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<archl> 奇怪，发现 gtk3里字体比以前更漂亮了、
<vean> zhoucuan,我发给你的私聊，你可以收到不？？
<Gun^Rose> archl: 谢谢，已经转过来了，躺好啦，真舒服啊
<archl> Gun^Rose: :)
<vean> xrandr -o left 为什么我会报 X Error of failed request..
<Gun^Rose> 股继续要独立显卡？还是xorg版本？
<Gun^Rose> 我这里正常
<zhouchuan> vean, 你喜欢编程嘛？
<vean> 哦，我是独立显卡啊，难道是版本问题?
<zhouchuan> vean, 我的了是独立显卡。
<vean> 恩
<if_else> · amixer get Master | awk '/Mono/{ print $4 }'
<if_else> 会输出一个空行？
<Gun^Rose> vean: 有可能，我是arch ，可能版本较新
<zhouchuan> vean, 但是感觉总不是很好
<vean> 哦，archarch
<vean> zhouchuan,怎么感觉不好了呢？
<zhouchuan> 就是换得一个带独显的本本以后，用compiz反而有时候会卡死
<doa> 还有什么有趣的频道 ，坐火车无聊啊
<vean> irc怎么查看用户聊天记录啊？
<zhouchuan> doa, 坐火车还有网上。。。。
<vean> 是啊
<zhouchuan> 我的无线网啊。。。要命了，能把这个弄好，我心里也就放下一个疙瘩了。
<doa> Zhouvhuan 用手机上啊
<zhouchuan> doa, 手机怎么用得ＩＲＣ啊？
<doa> 好多软件可以用啊
<doa> 我用的是Android irc ，感觉不错，
<vean> 额，我用终端的irc，怎么查看聊天记录啊。。。
<doa> Zhouchuan
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: amixer get Master | awk '/Mono/' 自己看
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧。我用得还是诺基亚。。。
<zhouchuan> doa, 没试过别的软件
<zhouchuan> doa, Ｘchat还是百度才知道的，而且刚用的时候，连频道都不知道在哪找。
<sd44> ......
<zhouchuan> doa, 不过这是我第二次用得，哈哈。
<doa> Zhouchuan 诺基亚不知道有没有这样的软件，即便没有，软件也有网页版可以用
<hoxily> vean: 你用的是什么irc CLIENT?
 * vean 
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧。我有电脑，就不想用手机端的了。而且流量也经不住哇。
<vean> 额，我用的是irssi
<hoxily> vean: 我记得irssi默认没有开启log的。
<vean> hoxily: 那要怎么开启啊？
<hoxily> vean: 因此只能查看本次buffer上的记录。
<doa> Zhouchuan 我也是坐火车无聊
<hoxily> vean: 参考 http://www.irssi.org/
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y Irssi - The client of the future
<vean> hoxily: 是啊，就是这样的
<vean> 好，我去查一下，谢谢啊
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧。
<zhouchuan> doa, 我现在也不知道该用linux干些什么了。。。
<doa> Zhouchuan 你是学什么的啊
<zhouchuan> doa, 我是学网络的，但是现在主要是自学编程
<vean> zhouchuan,你是学什么编程语言啊？
<doa> Zhouchuan 那就用linux 编程呗
<hoxily> vean: 不用谢。
<doa> 对啊，现在主要用什么语言编程
 * MeaCulpa_ linux 操机看片上网
<zhouchuan> doa, 是啊。现在学得Ｃ和Ｃ＋＋
<zhouchuan> doa, 是啊，但是除了编程，还想用linux做点有意思的事情。
<vean> hoxily: 必须谢滴，嘿嘿，我现在刚用Linux，很多不懂的地方，以后还请多指教啊
<doa> Zhouchuan 学多久了
<zhouchuan> doa, 学了一年多了。
<vean> Ubuntu下有什么比较好的翻译工具啊？
<doa> Zhouchuan 要说有意思的事情，我也没做过什么，我在Linux
<zhouchuan> vean, stardict
<Flywater> 谷歌翻译
<sd44> vean: test
<sd44> .....
<vean> 哦，谢谢啊
<zhouchuan> doa, 我没可想搞搞声音编辑，视频编辑，或者搭点小服务玩玩
<doa> 我在上面配置过一些服务器，编译运行一些操作系统
<vean> 我去试下
<zhouchuan> doa, 就是觉得这些还有个意思了。
<doa> Vean 网页最好
<vean> 哦，不过我想自动取词啊
<zhouchuan> doa, 你编译过内核嘛？
<zhouchuan> 那就用星际译王吧。
<doa> Zhouchuan 那就配置一个lamp 环境呗
<doa> 编译过
<zhouchuan> doa, 上次配置了，但是不会ＰＨＰ
<doa> Zhouchuan 说到编译内核，有个东西叫做lfs ，可以尝试
<zhouchuan> doa, 自己也蛮想学一个小网页的，可Ｃ＋＋还没有学完。。有点抽不开身了。
<zhouchuan> doa, lfs？这个是做么的？
<vean> 可是我的星际译王怎么不会取网页的单词啊
<zhouchuan> vean, 可以的。
<doa> Zhouchuan 我也只会一点php ，这没有关系，都很简单，php 网页可以用人的模板，如wordpress 博客模板可以用
<zhouchuan> vean, 那个可以自己设置成划字取词
<doa> Zhouchuan lfs 说起来有点长，打字不方便，自己搜搜
<doa> 吧
<zhouchuan> doa, 嗯，好吧。我下载了wordpress，但是不知道把放到哪，怎么用，嘿嘿。。。
<stock-cn> 请问debian下和安卓手机怎么用adb?
<zhouchuan> doa, 嗯好。
<vean> 可以另
<vean> zhouchuan: 可以另
<vean> 看文档去了。。。
<mayli> stock-cn: 要装驱动
<doa> Zhouchuan 放到www或者htdoc 下面，这个是小问题吧
<zhouchuan> vean, 嗯
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧。话说我放过一次，不过没什么效果。。。
<vean> 恩，问下，这有没有做j2ee开发的类？
<Flywater> JavaEE太复杂
<doa> 好想要改一个文件，好像叫做index.php 相当于 的main函数吧
<vean> Flywater:额。。。。还好吧
 * MeaCulpa_ spits... java..
<doa> Zhouchuan  好想要改一个文件，好像叫做index.php 相当于 的main函数吧
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧。一会我再弄弄看看吧。
<zhouchuan> doa, Ｃ＋＋已经看得我够头疼了。。。
<vean> 呵呵
<doa> Zhouchuan 你都用c++干嘛的
<zhouchuan> 我一会先装一个mysql，这个挺不错的我觉得。剩下的等有空再弄。
<zhouchuan> doa, 说实话现在不知道。但是有一点，为了写程序。。。
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu 12中打开两个同样的窗口最小化一个后，点击图标不显示两个候选窗口。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377694 以firefox为例，只能用alt+tab显示以下图片，原来点击firefox的图标就可以显示下面两个窗口，现在有时开机行，有时不行，请问这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: …
<zhouchuan> doa, 学Ｃ的时候还知道能写点小东西，学Ｃ＋＋后反而不知道能干嘛了。。
<doa> Zhouchuan 现在很多C 加加的
<doa> 东西都忘了
<imtxc> adam8157: vim 里边, 我写一个结构题, 能给我提示结构体元素类型的是哪个插件呢?
<stock-cn> mayli: 在debian下如何装驱动？
<imtxc> adam8157: 在用一个变量的时候提示元素的, 还有调用函数时提示函数参数的.
<zhouchuan> doa, 是呀。我知道以后Ｃ＋＋学会了一定会有大用处的
<doa> Zhouchuan 平时也都是打着C 加加的旗号写C 程序
<adam8157> imtxc: tagbar echofunc?
<zhouchuan> doa, 哈哈。我觉得Ｃ也是很优秀的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢.
<zhouchuan> doa, 所以我要把Ｃ和Ｃ＋＋学精了。
<zhouchuan> doa, 然后再了解了解其它语言
<doa> Zhouchuan 嗯嗯，是的，一定要精
<zhouchuan> doa, 好吧，不说了，开始敲代码去了
<doa> 我现在准备再把C 加加的东西，拿过再来看一遍
<zhouchuan> doa, 我准备看完一遍再看一遍。概念太多了。。顺便写点东西
<hoxily> zhouchuan: http://sf.net/   http://www.codeproject.com/  等网站，看看别人写的东西。 也许会找到想要干的事情。
<kk> hoxily ⇪ t: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software
<zhouchuan> hoxily, 好的，谢谢你了
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍮ 
<vean> 22：25
<z234234> test
<kk> z234234, .. ..  ㍮ 
<vean> 还有几个人在线咧？
<hoxily> vean: /names   to see how many persons in this current channel
<jRome741_> 我在
<doa> 还有人么
<doa> 这么晚了，大家都在干嘛呢
<vean> 还没退啊?
<vean> 好晚了哦
<doa> 刚刚掉线了，火车上，信号不稳
<doa> 我还要坐一夜的火车呢
<vean> 哦，呵呵，坐火车也要睡觉啊
<doa> 这个真的很难
<vean> 哈哈，也是哦，火车上热不？
<doa> 很冷，深夜了
<vean> 哦，对哦，可别着凉了
<doa> 你还不睡啊
<vean> 恩，马上睡了，呵呵，有点困
<z234234> nyfair竟然没在
<z234234> 谁有eva的资源呀，贡献下
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教gnome3下nautilus管理器的文本框大小如何调整 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377705 我的环境为gnome3,文件管理器为nautilus 在更换一种字体后，好多地方的文本框的文字就不能完全显示，最下面总感觉被遮住了一些，比如浏览器的文本框，还有文件管理器菜单 …
<vean> split window 1
<doa> 好冷清那
<imtxc> doa: ?
<imtxc> adam8157: 今晚还看球么?
<adam8157> imtxc: 在考虑这个问题
<doa> Imtxc 嗯嗯，在坐火车好无聊啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 插件多, Fn 快捷键不够用了
<imtxc> doa: 泡美眉
<doa> Imtxc 在哪个频道可以泡到
<imtxc> doa: 我的个天...
<imtxc> doa: 您不是在火车上嘛
<doa> 有谁熟悉L 4？
<z234234> adam8157: 球迷？
<adam8157> z234234: .
<z234234> MeaCulpa_: .
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: .
<z234234> .
<z234234> 翻墙下种子去，找个eva真不容易，唉
<hoxily> z234234: .
<hoxily> z234234: eva是什么？
<z234234> hoxily: 你有eva的资源？
<z234234> hoxily: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%96%B0%E4%B8%96%E7%B4%80%E7%A6%8F%E9%9F%B3%E6%88%B0%E5%A3%AB
<kk> z234234 ⇪ t: 新世纪福音战士 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<z234234> hoxily: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/8628176/
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 11.11献礼：EVA人类补奸计划
<zoufeng> 有谁在线?
<ofan> 没有
<doa> 在啊
<hoxily> z234234: 18金诶
<MeaCulpa_> z234234: .
<z234234> MeaCulpa_: eva的资源有没
<ofan> mutt还丢邮件卧槽
<ofan> 这渣东西简直没法用了
<imtxc> ofan: 换thunderbird不?
<z234234> ofan: 你的MTA也是mutt ?
<ofan> z234234: mutt和web gmail
<ofan> imtxc: 不换
<imtxc> ofan: 那用啥了?
<z234234> ofan: mailx不错
<ofan> 不想开mac的Mail，太大
<imtxc> ofan: 你用offlineimap不?
<ofan> imtxc: 不用
<z234234> getmail不错
<ofan> gmail同步太慢了
<ofan> nnd 1.2M/s
<nicol> 大家的emacs升级没有啊
<jjdl> 刚升到24.1
<jjdl> 好像没什么变化
<nicol> 呵呵，
<nicol> 有包管理了
<nicol> 还有什么selinux之类的就没用了
<nicol> o
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你居然在？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 恩，看会儿球
<gfrog_> roylez, MeaCulpa_ @_@
 * gfrog_ 夜猫子们
 * z234234 在下eva的资源，8.5G
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 英法果然是传统二糙
<whitelok> ?
<whitelok> ubuntu 有QQ客户端吗
<whitelok> ........
<alvin_rxg> whitelok: im.qq.com/qq/linux/
<whitelok> ...........
<z234234> alvin_rxg: .
<alvin_rxg> ,
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDV6dnAnKKg
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y YouTube - Johann Sebastian Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 有没有那种信号屏蔽器，能把手机信号 无线路由 Radio之类的全屏蔽掉
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 拿个铁皮罩着你，同时接地
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 有效吗？那是电磁波，不是电流
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 你试试呗
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 不用试也知道不行的啦，你用铁皮罩着手机，然后拨打那个手机，手机还不是会接收到
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 求铁皮
<z234234> alvin_rxg: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5025ae4a0100jmkz.html
<kk> z234234,啥网址y SOD上海成人展，禁止触摸女优，违规者一律退_忘却_新浪博客
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 最后那张照片里面那个女的
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 她是拍恐怖片的吧
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 有个女朋友比看那些人强多了
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 俺不是没有吗
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 有豆瓣么？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 米有
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 好好学学 http://www.douban.com/group/dashan/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 搭讪学小组
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 没的话，还可以只看不发表内容
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我跟女的很少有共同语言，这是最纠结的，我总不能和她们讨论计算机 电影 数学故事 音乐之类的吧，我喜欢的，她们都不喜欢，没共同语言
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 当然，搭讪只是开头，具体的你还得了解女性心理。 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/29781309/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 搭讪技术贴：如何跟刚认识的女孩发短信？
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 没有共同语言没关系，看上边那文章，如何像女生跟女生一样聊天……
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 文章里搜索这一句 “亲，如果你干过以上这些蠢事，请继续往下看”，然后看看下边俩例子。你就能明白啥是共同语言了。。 xD
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我是一件也没干过
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 那你先 qq 上跟个认识的人聊聊呗。试着用文章里的章法。“你来我往”
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我倒是有跟妹子要过扣扣，但是我几乎就没上过扣扣
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 总要有个联系方式的啊……要不发短信？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 最关键的是在扣扣上也不知道说啥
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 没那么多的money去发短信
<alvin_rxg> z234234: qq上说啥的话，可以按上边链接里的说呗。 xD
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 难不成手机套餐没有？只买了个 prepaid ？
<alvin_rxg> “男人说话是为了解决问题，女人说话是为了描述问题中的自己。”
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我是一个很腼腆的大男孩，几乎没主动追过妹子，上次有妹子说喜欢我，你还让我拒绝了，
<alvin_rxg> “女人看起来聊得欢，其实都是各说各的”
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 我让你拒绝了？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我单身很久了
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 哦，记起来了，当时好像是说让你通过同学继续试探来着。。
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 一个多月前的事了，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 我准备晚餐了，你看看上边的文章吧。
<z234234> alvin_rxg: ...你吃完饭几点？
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 以前的时候 google reader 是好东西，在“探索”里边经常有好东西。现在很少了。。。所以收集的文章也越来越少了
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 7点左右
<alvin_rxg> afk
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 现在夜深人静，都没个人，knowban貌似也没在，ofan的作息时间感觉是跟天朝一样的，找个人聊会，都灭有
<ofan> wwdc要开始了
<z234234> ofan: 你没睡觉去呀
<ofan> z234234: 没
<z234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<z234234> ofan: 你的作息时间是不是用天朝的
<ofan> z234234: 调整过来了
<ofan> 要下雨
<z234234> ofan: mac里的那个/Volumes是？
<ofan> z234234: 挂载的u盘等
<z234234> ofan: 我发现/Volumes/Macintosh HD里面竟然又有/Volumes/Macintosh HD、
<ofan> z234234: 循环链接
<z234234> ofan: 哇，好
<z234234> ofan: 难以理解
<z234234> ofan: 那如果rm -rf /Volumes/Maintosh HD会怎样，是整个系统都删了，还是只删/Volumes
<ofan> z234234: 都删了
<cleamoon> ofan, 不一定吧？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不信就试试
<cleamoon> ...
<z234234> ofan: 还有U盘挂载的名字好长呀，用mount看到/dev/disk3s1 on Volumes/NO NAME,然后我sudo umount /dev/disk3s1,可是一直提示繁忙，卸载不了U盘
<cleamoon> ofan, 我觉得这关乎于是硬链接还是软链接
<z234234> ofan: 为什么下载不了？
<z234234> ofan: 卸载
<ofan> z234234: 从桌面卸载
<ofan> http://www.macrumorslive.com/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Mac Rumors : Live Coverage - Worldwide Developers Conference 2012
<z234234> ofan: 我想知道为什么从terminal里卸载不了
<ofan> z234234: 被其他程序占用了
<z234234> ofan: 没有呀，我没有其它程序使用U盘上的文件呀
<ofan> NEW NOTEBOOKS COMING!!!
<z234234> 还有~好像是/Users/z234234,而不是/home
<z234234> app是在/Applications里也不是/bin后/sbin,话说/sbin是啥
<z234234> fdisk没-l参数，halt没-p,
<roylez> z234234: 不要拿苹果跟Linux比
<z234234> roylez: 你还没睡
<z234234> roylez: 哦，对了，你两点有会吧，lol
<z234234> roylez: 改变文件夹的拥有者的指令是哪个
<roylez> chown
<z234234> roylez: 我用chown z2342 Aven貌似只改变了文件夹的拥有者，里面的文件拥有者还不是z232的。。。
<z234234> 突然想回家了
<z234234> 貌似有半年了，在外面
<ofan> 新MBP太牛逼了
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 才半年，算毛啊
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 你那是在国外，
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我很想一个人一个房间，讨厌和别人住一个屋子，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 那你外头租房呗
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 哪有多余的钱去租房，如果我有钱的话，就不上学了，如果我有孩子的话，我一定不会让她上学的
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 那些2B的学校
<lee__> hi all,
<kk> lee__, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<roylez> z234234: chown -R
<roylez> z234234: 自己查man page
<z234234> roylez: 已经又chown了一遍
<z234234> man给我的感觉是，不懂之前看man看不懂，懂了之后，看man才能明白
<alvin_rxg> z234234: find blabla -exec chown {} \;
<\b> ofan:  你在哪个大学？
<\b> ofan: 能下这本书吗?  http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=hvd.ml12kd
<kk> \b,啥网址y HathiTrust Digital Library - Die Orgel : Zweck und Beschaffenheit ihrer Theile, ... .
<\b> ofan:  只有美国大学能下全本...
<ofan> \b: ...
<ofan> 我看看
<alvin_rxg> 美国大学下德语书？
<ofan> 下不了..
<\b> ofan: 晕。。。google books上有全本
<ofan> lol
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我从图书馆里链接过去的...
<ofan> 这种只要有人下过的网上都能找到
<\b> alvin_rxg: 居然链接到美国图书馆
<alvin_rxg> :|
<z234234> 哇，好像是哥特体呀
<\b> z234234: 对咯
<\b> z234234:  fraktus sütterlin 之类的
<z234234> \b: 我喜欢看圆体的
<alvin_rxg> \b: dapenti.com 可以访问了？。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知道……
<ofan> 准备卖肾了
<alvin_rxg> 去倾斜几两黄金
<z234234> mbp?
<ofan> 卖俩肾还能活么
<\b> 靠，那本书第 92 页怎么扫描的。。。中间一块空白
<z234234> 话说用的那台MacBookPro,一天死了两回机，就一单程序死机，其它没问题
<ofan> z234234: 14:52  up 10 days
<z234234> 玩那个好像叫作super jumper的游戏，一开，那个游戏就卡死了，关不了，kill也关不了，从桌面环境里关不了机，最后还是打开terminal用sudo halt关掉的
<z234234> 还有那个AirDrop有时半天卡死在那不动弹，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 恭喜您，mbp 技能 +1 !
<\b> money burning progress
<alvin_rxg> z234234: Burning Money +1 !
<z234234> alvin_rxg: ...
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 真他妈的无聊
<knownbad> 你妈是无聊。。。呵呵
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我妈不无聊 她忙着呢
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 作你们美国人的项目真无聊
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 浪费时间
<mugebjgd> 10个在那里戳着  就知道扯蛋 不干事情
<mugebjgd> 混吃等死
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 怪不得美国不行了呢
<knownbad> 不是美国的问题，是企业问题。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 美国企业都这样
<knownbad> 要不yahoo怎么搞跨的？
<knownbad> 不止美国吧？  Nokia怎么走下坡的？  RIM？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没看到别的地方 就说美国
<knownbad> 去死，让你给比基尼压窒息而死。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不稀罕这里的臭比基尼
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 狐臭
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你自己找的都是天朝妹子
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还说什么
<knownbad> 不是吧？  是妹妹臭。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 狐臭 笨蛋
<knownbad> 我老婆还行，就算有狐臭我也认了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆怎么行了？会用多国语言叫床？
<knownbad> 把它腋毛刮了了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 狐臭和腋毛没有关系
<knownbad> 不会，只会说大爷弄的妹妹好爽。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 会用英文了么
<knownbad> 还不行但比初来时进步。
<alvin_rxg> 然后一天到晚的说台湾话？
<alvin_rxg> 客家话？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 艹 这沙比项目
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 真他妈的煞笔
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我来了之后就是机械问题 电路问题 plc问题
<knownbad> 普通话吧？  你说客家话？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我都没机会测试
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 测试到一半 你妈机械坏了
<knownbad> 外包的还是德国进口的？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我来这里2个月了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还他妈的天天拧螺丝呢
<knownbad> 那还不爽？  天天去玩。
<mugebjgd> 换机械呢
<knownbad> 哈哈哈。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 玩屁
<knownbad> 干你屁事？
<knownbad> 嗯早知道你有”基“因。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 废话我的牙断了半颗 回去要拔牙
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还要继续考车牌
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 感觉在这个公司就是浪费生命
<mugebjgd> 一帮煞笔
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我天天坐在这里 干么不了什么事情
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 跟你主管说，你要回家抱老婆去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跟抱不抱老婆没关系 在做下去 fl我都玩遍了
<z234234> mugebjgd: 刚看完复仇者联盟，话说感觉鹰眼和黑寡妇那段最精彩，女版美国对长和蜘蛛侠那段不是很好，Thor和she-hulk直接忽略
<mugebjgd> knownbad: ssi schäfer真是个傻比公司阿
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 美国那是总部？ =.=
<knownbad> 妈的，raid可能有问题了。
<knownbad> 你是比基尼啃多了把牙咬断了？
<knownbad> 你不如拿租车去练习？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 美国是分公司
<alvin_rxg> :/
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 租车？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我不用练 我需要考试
<knownbad> 你们一群人去了没租车？
<knownbad> 哦。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 显然租了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 2个月 大多数时间在等待
<z234234> 要去睡了，明天还有苦B的CAD课，唉
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 光光，睡觉去了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这项目弄的 天天就是等 重新来 改
<knownbad> VPN会公司搞项目吧，
<knownbad> 反正你德国还有项目做。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我到是想呢  但是我已经有了这个鬼地方 2年的签证了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你说老板能不让我再来么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我们老板给我写了封信 问我回德国之后什么时候能再来
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我说要过4周 哥要拔牙 哥要延签证
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦，你要呆在那不毛之地了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备把老婆弄来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 顺便在美国投简历
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 单拔了，不补牙么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在美国没有保险
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不是回德国拔么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 拔了之后还要上新牙
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回德国之后拔
<alvin_rxg> 哦，都在4周内完成
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 也好，可以让你老婆约 Termin
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为不是换签证title了么
<ofan> 我也没保险
<ofan> nnd也想补牙
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 德国百分百强制保险…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 全包？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 基本全包，但不是100%.
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 爽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国医保很差
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我去年花了100来块，住了10来天的医院，修了一只耳朵。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 比不上欧洲
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我光诊断费就出了150刀
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..
<ofan> mugebjgd: 卧槽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 回去看看这个钱能不能拿回去
<ofan> 能不诊断直接补么
<alvin_rxg> 同学的笔记真难抄……看不懂他写的啥。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/DSC_0037.JPG
<knownbad> 别人给的。  http://www.vevo.com/watch/thirty-seconds-to-mars/hurricane-uncensored-directors-cut/USVI31000069
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Hurricane (Uncensored Director's Cut) - Thirty Seconds To Mars
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我写的比这烂多了
<ofan> 好久没写字了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 真幸福，可以不写字
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为什么要鞋子
<alvin_rxg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/DSC_0039.JPG
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没我写得好
<alvin_rxg> 哦，我同学写得比我好
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 女同学？
<alvin_rxg> 男的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 跟女的借
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那课没女的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就太悲剧了
<alvin_rxg> 你妹的！怎么抄啊……  0.09743 怎么就 \approx 0.1% 了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 玩了三国志12了么
<knownbad> 三国痔。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  在下局域网里的 mozart 全集
<\b> alvin_rxg:  50GB
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 顯然我不玩那弱智遊戲的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 買新硬盤了？。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  没，下到移动硬盘上
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> 虽然移动硬盘也没什么空间了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 買新機器吧
<\b> alvin_rxg:  移动硬盘只空了 58G
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg:  下载完这 50GB 之后， 只有8GB 空了...
<\b> 500GB 的移动硬盘呐
<alvin_rxg> \b: 正好，可以淘汰了，買5T的盤吧
<\b> alvin_rxg:  里面唯一的视频是  die feuerzangenbowle , 4GB
<\b> 剩下的全是音乐
<\b> 还有项目的备份
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> \b: 項目可以考慮扔到 github 了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是所有项目都能公开
<alvin_rxg> 再玩會兒遊戲，就睡了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  而且项目动不动就几十个 GB 。。。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> github 那 300MB 空间根本不够
<alvin_rxg> 200MB 吧。。
<\b> 那就 200MB...
<\b> 你什么时候也搞 github 了..
<\b> 我记得你是不写程序的...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你是干嘛的
<\b> 我现在把大多数项目都存在研究所里的 nfs 上了
<\b> 200多TB 能用
<cleamoon> 什么项目几十GB？
<\b> cleamoon: 随便什么项目
<ofan> \b: 不包括二进制文件？
<\b> ofan:  生成出来的文本数据
<\b> ofan: 不仅仅是代码
<\b> cleamoon:  随便模拟个电路，就10GB没了...
<cleamoon> \b, GNU好像都没那么多吧
<\b> cleamoon: 随便计算个天线，又10GB没了
<ofan> 我加了几个字体到配置文件里就多了好几十mb
<\b> ofan: 都是生成出来的数据
<cleamoon> \b, 电路...没搞过...CAD很大吗？
<ofan> \b: 应该用超级计算机
<\b> cleamoon: cad 很小，但计算的结果很大
<cleamoon> 哦
<ofan> \b: 不会是打表吧 XD
<cleamoon> 结果一定要存起来吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 是，否则几十个小时白算了
<cleamoon> \b, 去买一个12核的mac pro吧...时间也不是不要钱的...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: macpro 科学计算？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 笑掉大牙
<ofan> cleamoon: 一般电脑不行，得超级计算机
<\b> cleamoon:  最长一次，在两台  hp-ux 上计算了9天9夜，结果几个月后， 那两台 hp-ux 淘汰了。。。整个公司都在替我找那数据...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 怪不得你要补牙
<cleamoon> mu
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 也不是不行吧...
<ofan> \b: 200台同时计算
<\b> ofan: 有些算法不适合并行计算的 :)
<ofan> \b: 这我知道
<ofan> 现在流行这个
<\b> ofan:  之前用的那个算法就不方便并行
<cleamoon> \b, 你们用System V？
<\b> ofan: 又买了几个 tesla 显卡并行计算，发现还不如一台普通工作站台式机
<\b> 那个算法瓶颈并不在内存帯宽
<\b> tesla,  cuda 也没用
<\b> cleamoon: systemv 早就死了...
<cleamoon> \b, hp-ux 不就是基于systemv的吗？
<\b> cleamoon: ubuntu 基于 debian,  但你不能说 ubuntu 就是 debian
<cleamoon> \b, 确实...
<\b> cleamoon: http://swizec.com/blog/why-people-making-compilers-are-superheroes/swizec/4616
<ofan> 深度Linux 也不是ubuntu
<kk> \b,啥网址y A geek with a hat » Why people making compilers are superheroes
<\b> 今天的新 blog
<ofan> \b: 你的？
<\b> 这个 blog 不错，订了好久了
<\b> ofan: 不是我的...
<ofan> 看完了》。
<cleamoon> \b, 这个文章看了...
<\b> ofan: 我的  blog 上次更新还在一个月前 http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/DSPSL/
<kk> \b,啥网址y KIT - Studieren
<ofan> 我的是在5个月前
<cleamoon> \b, 你还写两份？
<ofan> 奥 貌似有个乱写的
<\b> cleamoon: 我本来只写德语。。。后来想想还是把中文也写一份
<cleamoon> \b, y?
<\b> cleamoon:  所以中文的后来补的，写的比较乱，字数也比德语少
<cleamoon> \b, 看到一个亮点，win32 api？ 你用windows？
<\b> cleamoon: wine 的
<\b> cleamoon: C 的 gui 还是 windows 的好用
<cleamoon> \b, 你不能用c++吗？
<\b> cleamoon: gtk 文档不如 windows 的好。。而且容易crash
<cleamoon> \b, gtk是鸡肋
<\b> cleamoon:  一开始用 c 写了， 就用c继续写了
<cleamoon> ...
<\b> cleamoon: c 编译器装起来方便。。 我调试的时候用的是 tcc
<cleamoon> \b, tcc...
<\b> cleamoon:  c++ 一装就要装一整个环境
<cleamoon> \b, 感觉你学的内容和编程关系不大呀...最后才引入编程的...
<\b> cleamoon:  嗯，编程本来就是辅助的。。。纯学编程还是要和其它专业结合的
<cleamoon> \b, 感觉你像是纯学通信的...
<\b> cleamoon: 不学通信，学电，但通信也能做一点
<\b> cleamoon: 这些专业都是相关的，分不开
<cleamoon> \b, electrical engineering?
<\b> cleamoon: 嗯
<cleamoon> \b, 我以为ee就是捣哧电线呢...
<\b> cleamoon: 不过我学的只是 ee 的一小块。。。 或者说，偏向捣哧电线的那块
<cleamoon> \b, 其实我说的捣哧电线指的是在电线杆上修理......
<\b> cleamoon:  还有人搞输配电， 搞像 mugebjgd 那样的机械，搞光学，搞核聚变，
<\b> cleamoon: 在我们这里都属 ee 系
<cleamoon> \b, 核聚变也算ee？
<\b> cleamoon: 嗯， 这个学校原来一个很有名的研究所就是搞原子能的。。。 现在帯领搞核聚变的系主任原来就是在企业里做手机通讯的
<cleamoon> \b, 不敢用手机了...
<\b> cleamoon: 平时 ee 的去打工，也有许多跑核聚变所去的
<cleamoon> \b, Engineering physics在你们那里好吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 如果再让我高考选一次专业， 肯定选物理。。。
<cleamoon> \b, 你们也有高考？
<cleamoon> \b, 为什么选物理？
<\b> cleamoon: 当时国内高考
<cleamoon> \b, 那为什么要选物理呢？
<\b> cleamoon: 物理有意思啊。。计算电磁，超过了 maxwell 方程，就都是量子物理等等一切物理专业的课了
<\b> cleamoon:  到头来还是要学物理
<\b> cleamoon:  学 ee 一门基础课就是固体物理
<mugebjgd> 学物理的好找工作
<\b> cleamoon: 搞半导体，也是搞物理
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你是学啥的
<\b> cleamoon: 搞高频，弄到最后也是弄物理
<mugebjgd> ofan: 计算机
<cleamoon> 物理感觉和工作离的很远呀...
<ofan> 其实我本来想学物理
<\b> cleamoon: 物理哪都能去工作
<\b> cleamoon: 就像数学一样
<cleamoon> \b, 其实我认为学数学哪里都去不了...
<\b> 学数学，如果没有具体的应用，我根本学不下去。。。还不如去学音乐
<\b> cleamoon: 但每个 R&D 公司几乎都要招学数学d
<cleamoon> \b, 我倒不太在乎学什么，但我很在乎工资...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 学抢钱 工资很高
<\b> cleamoon: 做销售，做经理，做老板。工资往往比研发人员高
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 工龄短，而且每福利...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 福利太多了
<\b> cleamoon: 但也许乐趣不足
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你要那么长工龄干吗？
<cleamoon> \b, 在技术方面一般什么工资比较高呢？
<\b> cleamoon: 牛屄的技术到哪里工资都高
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我在瑞典好不好...没福利我不如去新加坡...
<\b> cleamoon:  但付出和回报比例也许很低
<cleamoon> \b, 那总有行业差别吧...
<\b> cleamoon:  哪个行业都一样。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 瑞典人都去比利时找工作了
<ofan> cleamoon: 当老板工资高
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 这我还不知道...
<ofan> 其他都是打工的
<cleamoon> ofan, 学技术一般当不了老板吧
<\b> cleamoon: 都是平衡的。。否则某个行业工资高，聪明人都跑去那个行业了
<ofan> cleamoon: 工程师出身的老板太多了
<\b> cleamoon:  于是那个行业扎满了人，充满了竟争，工资就自然降下来了
<\b> 竞
<\b> 非工程师出生的老板都是土老板
<ofan> 最不会当老板的就是读MBA的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 晚上想去吃red lobster
<mugebjgd> ofan: 馋了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚吃饱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你知道有什么好的饭馆么？
<cleamoon> ...那么有什么技术容易学的比较牛逼吗？
<ofan> mugebjgd: japanese seafood
<\b> alvin_rxg: 第一次感受到下载速度和移动硬盘IO一样快是什么感觉
<ofan> cleamoon: 打算盘
<cleamoon> ofan, 那个很难好不好...
<\b> cleamoon: 那手算
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不吃
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那是个自助 很好吃
<ofan> 又便宜
<\b> cleamoon:  wallace  招人都有心算的题， 估算概率之类的
<cleamoon> \b, 我小学计算比赛从来没进过前1/10...
<ofan> cleamoon: 一共10个人？
<\b> 11 个
<cleamoon> ofan, 100人吧
<ofan> 哦
<cleamoon> 你们觉得物理和计算机哪个好？
<ofan> 我记得他们比赛，我就去踢球
<\b> cleamoon: 完全看你兴趣
<ofan> cleamoon: 学数学好
<cleamoon> \b, 对两个都有兴趣
<ofan> cleamoon: 学着学着就睡了，睡得很好
<\b> ofan: 靠， 小学有球踢，真性福。。。 我一直到高中， 学校才有个足球场
<\b> cleamoon:  那两个都学
<cleamoon> ofan, 我学数学会失眠
<cleamoon> \b, 那不是都学不精？
<ofan> \b: 我们有 很破，在哪不能踢
<ofan> cleamoon: 说明你很有天赋
<\b> cleamoon: 那你改学数学吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 不是说数学天赋，是失眠天赋
<cleamoon> ...为什么学会失眠的课程...
<\b> cleamoon: 我真想把数学课上老师的讲课的声音录下来，晩上睡不着的时候放放
<ofan> cleamoon: 要不然研究易经吧
<cleamoon> \b, 少听点课就不会睡了
<\b> 研究什么张载、程颐之类的也很容易睡
<cleamoon> ofan, 学易经天气吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 这叫古代哲学
<ofan> 其实我想学哲学
<\b> ofan: 看书经更容易睡..... 看下去没一个字是它的现代意义的...翻着翻着就睡着了
<cleamoon> 哲学确实是催眠课程
<\b> 马克斯哲学
<ofan> cleamoon: 我喜欢
<\b> ofan:  毛邓
<ofan> \b: 不喜欢那个派的
<\b> ofan: 江胡
<ofan> \b: 都是一派的
<cleamoon> ofan, 你喜欢古希腊哲学？
<\b> 下学期去学希腊语去
<ofan> cleamoon: 不是，哲学要跟哲学家学，不同的人思想不同
<ofan> 简单说就是每个人都有一个小宇宙
<cleamoon> ofan, 你会跟随谁？
<\b> ofan:  你说的哲学，是伦理／逻辑／美学／形而上学?
<ofan> \b: 都包括
<ofan> 不喜欢研究伦理道德
<\b> 逻辑还对编程有点用，
<ofan> 数理逻辑
<\b> 美学太空虚
<\b> 形而上学还不如学数值计算
<ofan> 主要是讲究辩论，论证
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1585533035/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 孙午饭的相册-叨客.AVI (@ douban.com)
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 学天朝的当官的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 比学什么技术的牛逼多了
<\b> ofan:  要探知宇宙，还不如学物理...
<ofan> \b: no no
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我要是能当官就不出国了
<\b> ofan: physic 就是由 metaphysic 变来的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 10MB 是網卡的速度吧。。 100mbps 就是 10MBps 來着
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 放到官二代阿
<ofan> \b: 对 哲学也是科学
<\b> alvin_rxg: 12 MB
<ofan> \b: 科学也是哲学
<alvin_rxg> \b: 到不了12, 我這邊直接下 uni 源就差不多 10MB
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我的移动硬盘 io  也只有 10MB
<alvin_rxg> 不可能吧……至少20吧……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 现在开个网页都卡，所以只能聊天
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你知道的，就我这移动硬盘
<alvin_rxg> 找時間換了吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且又不是原生的 ntfs
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再加上都是分轨的小文件
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg: rhythmbox 卡的不行了... 断断续续的
<alvin_rxg> 開大 cache 呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我的 dma io 就这速度
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 什么七桥八桥的 pci 一接，连声卡都占了
<cleamoon> \b, 不能用公司的超级电脑上网吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 能上， 在公司做项目的时间都来不及，没工夫
<cleamoon> \b, 那么忙？
<alvin_rxg> 現在平均每天 0,25GB 的流量……
<\b> cleamoon: 嗯，至少搞 R&D 的整天都有东西做 :D 不会闲着
<\b> cleamoon:  往往是做的产品刚能工作，就要接下一个项目
<\b> cleamoon:  所以质量都不咋的
<\b> cleamoon: 质量就是那种刚能达到标准规定值的...
<cleamoon> \b, 那争得不少吧？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 多重装几次 windows 系统，流量就上去了
<\b> cleamoon:  竞争大， 每个公司都那样做。。。
<\b> cleamoon: 尤其是现在中国的华为。。劳动力廉价
<\b> cleamoon:  ZTE 也是
<cleamoon> \b, ...不是吧
<\b> cleamoon: 中国现在要什么技术就有什么技术，要多少廉价就有多少廉价。。。其中压榨了多少工程师可想而知
<cleamoon> \b, 高级的技术还是没有吧...
<\b> cleamoon: 有，华为的东西巨牛屄
<\b> 价格又低
<\b> cleamoon: 当然我说的不是那些山寨厂商
<cleamoon> \b, 那学技术不就2了...
<\b> cleamoon: 这世道会慢慢改变的。  付出迟早会有回报
<\b> cleamoon: 低端的技术竞争大，因为谁都能做。但真正技术做牛逼了，全球也就没几家企业或者研究所
<\b> cleamoon:  不学技术更2.... 能写文章的人满大街都是
<cleamoon> \b, 那全球也没几个人能进呀...
<\b> cleamoon: 那类工司员工还是相当多的。
<\b> cleamoon:   一般赚的钱都是和成本／劳动力成比例的
<\b> cleamoon: 如果他们利润的余地大，肯定会选择降低消售价
<\b> cleamoon:  最后还是会保持市场平衡
<cleamoon> \b, 那也需要很长时间吧...
<\b> cleamoon:  每个能运作起来的行业， 都需要很长时间
<\b> cleamoon: 大的公司往往都要几代人的劳动才能支撑起来
<cleamoon> \b, 我只有一代...
<\b> cleamoon: 那赶快造下一代
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> \b, 技术类似乎都不是常青树
<\b> cleamoon:   至少老了以后，万一社会老龄化、养老保险破产了， 还能养活自己
<\b> cleamoon: 做销售的退了休，就只能退休了
<cleamoon> \b, 退休了怎么养活自己呀
<\b> cleamoon:  你们那大学里的教授， 有多少是工业里干了半辈子，去大学教书的?
<\b> cleamoon:  至少我曾外祖父，  年轻时候学紡织，一直到80多岁，还有上海的紡织厂请他
<\b> cleamoon: 一来有事做，二来不必仅仅依靠那点点社保
<cleamoon> \b, 似乎都是直接教书的...
<cleamoon> \b, 学点经济也有用吧...
<\b> cleamoon: 当然有用
<\b> cleamoon:  所以对什么有兴趣就学什么吧。无所谓的。学的总有回报的
<cleamoon> \b, 于是都学不精呀...
<\b> cleamoon:  有兴趣的专业，不信你学不精
<cleamoon> \b, 但不一定能学到最好的程度呀，以前看过一篇文章说学不到最好工作时就2了
<\b> cleamoon:  当然你也可以睡觉睡成精，泡妞泡精
<\b> cleamoon:  一旦发觉兴趣来了，你不想学好都难
<\b> cleamoon: 人格／性格也很重要
<cleamoon> \b, ...我想学挣钱的，不是花钱的...
<\b> cleamoon: 挑个感兴趣的学，学出来就能挣钱
<cleamoon> \b, 就是不知道改学哪个...
<\b> cleamoon: 学有兴趣的。 如果都有兴趣就都学。。慢慢你会发现该学哪个的
<cleamoon> \b, 那要学好多呀...
<\b> cleamoon:  要学的本来就好多
<cleamoon> \b, 但不用跨领域吧...
<\b> cleamoon: 本来就没什么领域。 一通百通的
<cleamoon> \b, 经济和物理差的就挺远的...
<\b> cleamoon:  经济学好了， 统计和概率肯定不错，再去看物理， 量子力学也就是这些东西
<cleamoon> \b, 不那么容易吧...
<\b> cleamoon:  至少你再某一方面，能比他们纯物理上来的理解的更透彻
<cleamoon> \b, ...
<\b> cleamoon:  而且这种“跨行业”往往是其它人缺少的。 于是比别人更有优势。更能赚到钱
<\b> cleamoon: 不过要真正学的扎实的，经验丰富的
<cleamoon> \b, 那很困难吧...
<\b> cleamoon:  否则活着有什么意义
<\b> cleamoon: 你困难，别人也困难
<\b> cleamoon:  如果你简单， 别人也简单。。。那谁都会了，还有什么优势
<cleamoon> \b, 也是...
<cleamoon> \b, 那你都学什么了？
<\b> cleamoon: 什么有时间就学什么
<\b> cleamoon: 这学期学拉丁语和管风琴
<\b> cleamoon:  剩下时间打点研究所的工作
<cleamoon> \b, 拉丁语？y？
<\b> cleamoon: 好玩。。欧洲这些语言受拉丁语和希腊语的影响太大了
<\b> cleamoon:  国内没什么机会学纯的拉丁语
<\b> cleamoon:  就算有， 教师自己也不一定搞的清楚
<cleamoon> \b, ...好吧
<\b> cleamoon: 至少知道了 computer 这词是怎么来的， 看到 richard stallman 演讲出现 facilitatiing 这词不会楞一下， 能看懂安魂曲,  知道了为什么大陆用的音阶唱名是 do re mi fa sol la si
<cleamoon> \b, ...我们都没有latin课...
<\b> 好，下载列表里只剩下最后 12 张 CD 了。。
<\b> cleamoon:  大概他们中学里都学过了
<\b> cleamoon:  我们因为有艺术史专业，必考拉丁语的四六级。所以开了这课
<cleamoon> \b, 只有几个中学有latin
<cleamoon> \b, ...你们不是技术类学校吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 算是。原来几个研究所合并的
<\b> cleamoon: 但也有艺术、建筑、教肓之类的文科专业
<cleamoon> \b, 哦。建筑算文科吗？
<\b> cleamoon:  差不多。整天画画，捏模型，学历史
<\b> cleamoon: 和计算无关
<cleamoon> \b, ...
<cleamoon> \b, 那理科不多了
<\b> cleamoon: 计算是土木专业做的
<\b> 最后一张 cd
<cleamoon> \b, 什么cd？
<\b> cleamoon:  晩上在下载 mozart 的全集， 不知道质量怎样
<\b> cleamoon: 50GB 的 flac
<cleamoon> \b, 花多长时间了？
<\b> cleamoon:  从和你开始聊天到现在。 刚刚载完
<cleamoon> ...挺快了
<\b> 音质还可以。听不出噪音
<\b> cleamoon: 局域网的
<\b> cleamoon: 刚搬了家， 搬到了学生宿舍
<\b> cleamoon: 局域网里许多人共享 TiB 单位的音乐和美剧
<\b> 最多的一个人共享了 10TB
<\b> 接下来  4 个人每个共享了 >6TB
<cleamoon> ...这些是什么人？
<\b> 然后一堆 5TB , 4TB , 2TB, 1TB 的
<\b> 接着是 900GB 800GB 700GB .....
<\b> 大多都是学生
<cleamoon> \b, lol
<cleamoon> \b, 要睡了，8
<\b> 8
<\b> 我下完了也睡了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-12
<stardiviner> 最新的Emacs24.1版本的包管理器特性是不是用的el-get啊? 查看更新特性里没有详细说明啊....
<gehaowu> ...
<sikao_lfs> 才发现。。。。。。好像机器人罢工了？。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/12/      哇，大家看这个链接，才发现所有的频道都没抓频道消息。好像整体出问题了。。。。。。
<nicol> 大家早啊
<imtxc> nicol: 早。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<maivel_> nick maivel
<huntxu> roylez: 你回來之後很活躍啊
<roylez> huntxu: 必须啊
<huntxu> roylez: 那我的kindle呢
<roylez> huntxu: 卖给同事了
<huntxu> roylez: 這次我沒錢，就不追究你了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 郁闷, 我的arch 升级系统后 没有声音了... 为什么连个alsa/pulse-audio的配置都要改来改去, 他们难道不烦呢.
<huntxu> roylez: 考慮入個m4和鍵盤...
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: A: 你可以自己改回來
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: 原先的没有备份... - -. 其实我更想装老版本的alsa-utils, 至少那个有alsaconf工作自动解决.
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: 你知道如何获得alsa-utils的旧版本么?
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: schlunix.org/archlinux
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: 少數幾個有存舊包的地方
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: 谢谢. :)
<roylez> huntxu: m4是什么？
<huntxu> roylez: 硬盤啊
<roylez> huntxu: 要硬盘干什么
<roylez> huntxu: 垫板凳？
<roylez> huntxu: N9拍一张照片都1M，太坑爹了
<MeaCulpa> hoho. 听我一个同事说现在论文有抄袭检测系统的...
<huntxu> roylez: 赤果果的炫耀
<MeaCulpa> 就他们专升本，中文的，检测毛...
<huntxu> roylez: 阿蛋昨晚看球睡不起來了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哥以后上午不上班了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 昨晚的球不值得看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 显然的，必须的
<roylez> huntxu: 我昨天晚上开会到3点
<huntxu> roylez: 苦逼
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 公司里牛人特有的
<huntxu> roylez: 你應該讓老美遷就你，叫他們早點起來
<roylez> huntxu: 你知道啥
<huntxu> roylez: 動用行政力量
<ugoub> 昨天刚收到Ubuntu的T-shirt，还有键盘（不好用），还有贴纸。
<MeaCulpa> 怎样可以有T-Shirt?
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: ä¹°
<MeaCulpa> 擦，不是送的阿
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 据说搞活动也有，不过是圆领的。
<imtxc> roylez: N9 像素跟N8一样不
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 无缘无故 送我干嘛
<ugoub> N9内存和N8也不一样。
<imtxc> 我看N8就很NB了。
<ugoub> 没用过，我之前深受内存不足之害。
<imtxc> 请教个问题 我在 crontab -e 中添加了一个脚本，定时提示我一件事情，可是为什么时间到之后不在桌面弹出通知呢？
<roylez> imtxc: 没见过N8
<imtxc> 直接运行这个脚本会弹出通知的。
<imtxc> roylez: N9 也是1200W 像素？
<roylez> imtxc: 不知道
<roylez> imtxc: 操心这个干什么
<imtxc> roylez: 。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 转眼就10点半了呢，吃个饭又得上班了
<imtxc> 那个定时执行脚本的问题，有人知道不。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<ugoub> imtxc: N9 800w
<MeaCulpa> roylez: N9 你可以进shell不
<ugoub> imtxc: 16:9时700w
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我下照片都scp
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，能ssh上去么，有term权限么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然有
<sikao_lfs> .goutputstream-JL5EFW     在家目录里的这些东西是如何来的？如果解决？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，那不错，可以装全套toolchain么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么东西，没玩过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... gcc autoconf automake
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://bkup.co/ctmgb
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 光deb有毛用..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 该死的gentoo党.... 或许可以吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不说了，我清理东西去了
<MeaCulpa> fmpeg, mplayer 阿有...
<MeaCulpa> busybox...
<MeaCulpa> 还不如我那Veer大方...
<imtxc> 恩，去删了吧。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我单位电脑windows里跑ffmpeg居然关机了...散热...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 手机跑debian 的ffmpeg直接重启。。
<void1> 服务器跑ffmpeg的飘过
<MeaCulpa> 所谓Linux手机 没有ToolChain, 还是得到处求爷爷高奶奶找deb包，和Windows和普通手机又有什么分别...
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 手机应该自己能编译，不知道行不。
<cocoleo> 虚拟机安装的ubuntu忘记了密码怎么办，重启长按Shift没有进入GRUB
<mayli> MeaCulpa: android...
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 要么完全让用户折腾，要么架app store
<cocoleo> ROOT的
<MeaCulpa> mayli: Android走后面的路线吧，有app store的
<mayli> ugoub: 可以的，就是比较慢
<iOpera> 散户自己折腾手机，能折腾出啥。 MeaCulpa
<iOpera> 手机就一工具。
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 把toolchain给打包成deb呀
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不知，我不折腾
<iOpera> 支持酷胖安装贱兔到手机
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 然后在编译一个kde是吧?~ 编译俩月
<mayli> little_imadper_a: 源里面有
<iOpera> 可以外接ram，才好编译。lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 貌似有人在以前那滑盖的里面装过gentoo
<mayli> iOpera: 外接的都是低速总线吧
<ugoub> 其实，我对N9的要求就是MP4.
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 或者提供整套cross-build toolchain
<little_imadper_a> mayli: 能直接在酷胖的手机上用?
<iOpera> 贱兔光搞些库到ram，就死机了哦
<mayli> little_imadper_a: moto charm/android/debian 无压力
<mayli> little_imadper_a: moto charm/android2.1rooted/debian 无压力
<MeaCulpa> 手机还是少折腾
<little_imadper_a> mayli: ... 高端
<MeaCulpa> 弄死了麻烦
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 貌似你折腾的最多~  lol
<MeaCulpa> 我的BB还在家里躺着...
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 我的bb还在服役中..
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 手机我不弄的
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: veer比bb好用? 你的bb是哪个?
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 我BB貌似是自己升了BBM, 然后就挂了
<MeaCulpa> 9780
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 表示成砖了都能刷回来的ttl/jtag光环出现了
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: ... 升级个bbm还能挂..
<iOpera> 还有bb摸啊
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 本来就是混刷的乱系统
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 你觉得veer还有bb哪个好用?
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 我不怎么留意个人电子产品
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 要是veer好用的话, 考虑买个pre
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: veer
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: ... 好
<MeaCulpa> 可以考虑
<MeaCulpa> 能换电池，屏大的Veer...
<MeaCulpa> pre里还可以直接chroot进Ubuntu...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 除了流畅，没有其他优势了吧，我使用过veer，折腾个通讯录就半天，java又半天
<MeaCulpa> 都不刷，直接chroot即可
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 通讯录是有点乱...看你google之类怎么用的
<MeaCulpa> mayli: java...没注意，veer的app大多是js吧
<little_imadper_a> qvga...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 拼音搜索用的是加各种别名实现的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> mayli: en 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 一旦用了公司排序，就操蛋了
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 你不装ucweb，qq，opera+各种经典java手机软件？
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 不装
<MeaCulpa> qq 不用
<MeaCulpa> opera难用
<MeaCulpa> uc用不着
<MeaCulpa> 我需要的信息全部靠rss 解析
<MeaCulpa> 看图也直接抓图片rss
<MeaCulpa> 要毛浏览器
<iOpera> js?
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 各大新闻都有自己的客户端，BBC, NYT
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 你不用飞信?
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 不用
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 18m的家伙，都是些老古董。
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 要了干嘛？ 飞信也就是国际聊天快点吧
<MeaCulpa> 女人用的东西
<iOpera> 而且是不会perl的老古董。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: :)
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 用来跟我女朋友聊天@@
<iOpera> 不支持perl的手机，不折腾。
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 女人么，直接说不行么
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 所以大部分veer的用户都和linux用户类似，需要一点的折腾动手能力。而且这一般就叫"不好用"
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 恩, 最坑的是bb的手机, 本来想看看bb的手机支持perl不, 就搜索bb perl, 结果perl是bb手机的一个型号...
<MeaCulpa> Veer倒是有 性浪围脖，Foursquare, 豆瓣
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: lol
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: .. ruby也是!!
<MeaCulpa> bb 真心不好用，就是做工不错
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 嗯。有一型号是这。lol
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 所以怎么搜索也搜索不到!
<MeaCulpa> 那键盘真不错
<mayli> little_imadper_a: 可以装shell然后chroot，然后就无敌了啊
<MeaCulpa> en
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: nnnd 我也搜索过的。
<little_imadper_a> mayli: 怎么个无敌法? 手机要得是效率...
<vean> 哪有编译内核的好文章啊？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 哈哈~
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 那pre适合你，chroot有直接下
<vean> 想把内核编译一下
<little_imadper_a> vean: 何必嘞..
<MeaCulpa> vean: 何苦了
<vean> little_imadper_a: 想看看编译前后的差别
<iOpera> vean: 通常只有更差
<little_imadper_a> vean: 就是能进入系统和kernel panic的区别
<iOpera> 不是高手，不会比专家编译的好的。 vean
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 兴许直接kernel panic了
<vean> 哦，那意思是我可以不往这方面折腾了？我刚学的linux
<iOpera> 如果够傻，也可能。
<MeaCulpa> vean: 从Ubuntu的配置开始编，见到不顺眼的，永远不会用的，就去掉
<mayli> MeaCulpa: android党路过，veer的键比较少，term下ctrl,esc都不好摁
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 恩
<mayli> vean: lfs
<vean> 好，有没有好点的文章，推荐我看看～～
<MeaCulpa> mayli: android偶没觉得是linux
<vean> 我现在在乱摸索，没方向啊
<iOpera> 安猪是纯win的思维
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: google没有几个系统人才的
<mayli> vean: 新手就看鸟哥吧，内核编译一节不到5页，一会儿就看完了
<little_imadper_a> 现在android上面的uc, 是ndk搞得还是sdk搞得?
<vean> 谢谢啊
<iOpera> 18m才关注系统架构。嗯。
<vean> mayli: 谢谢啊，我这就看
<byzantium> 在C 中 写入文件 怎么确保 和保存的文件内容一样呀
<mayli> MeaCulpa:
<byzantium> 我用fwrite写入 不可以啊
<mayli> byzantium: 检查一遍
<iOpera> 这太笼统了。 byzantium
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 具体怎么不一样?
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 不太会不一样吧
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, 你今天好清闲呀
<byzantium> 就是 我是在做google protobuffer  想把 序列化的东西 写到 文件中
<iOpera> pocoyo: 你的版权到期了。
<byzantium> 然后 在进行 反序列化  从 文件中读这个
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 今天手机没带。只好聊天。
 * mayli 现在开始做ipv6的porn站点会不会有些晚了？
<byzantium> 用 fwrite 把序列化的写到文件中 跟 生成的不宜样呀
<little_imadper_a> mayli: 看资源
<iOpera> mayli: 赶紧
<pocoyo> iOpera: 拜神! 啥版权?
<iOpera> pocoyo: 在土豆的版权到期了。
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 比如, xxx变成了ccc这样的句子才有用
<pocoyo> iOpera: 啥土豆？
<byzantium> 保存后 我用UE 打开 一看基本上全是00
<iOpera> 。。。土豆上的pocoyo嘛
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 你写一句话 然后打开这一句, 看看哪里不一样了, 贴出来
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 把写入的语句, 还有文件内容一起贴上来
<mayli> little_imadper_a: iOpera 诶
<cocoleo> OK
<pocoyo> iOpera: 没注册过土豆。视频网站我很少注册。
<iOpera> pocoyo: momo 好笨的。。。
<little_imadper_a> 该吃饭了..
<iOpera> 是说那 pocoyo 的视频
<_____aaaa> 不是opera吗?怎么成了Iopera？
<iOpera> 你浪费这nick了。这都联系不起来。
<pocoyo> iOpera: 跟我毛关系啊。
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 乖乖。蓝色小药丸。
<MeaCulpa> 妈呀
<MeaCulpa> 笔记本，跑ffmpeg都会过热关机
<MeaCulpa> 4 thread...
 * MeaCulpa 降到2个玩玩
<pocoyo> iOpera: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/OAOXVvDqFrc/ 这个可以你神崽学学 哈哈
<iOpera> 额。难道你又交钱了？
<iOpera> nnnd 这又不是那视频
<little_imadper_a> 交钱? 难倒 pocoyo 去mop打广告了?
<iOpera> 现在的版权，收费很严格了哦。
<iOpera> 刚才谁说搞pron网站的？注意版权哦
<iOpera> MILD-631
<ofan> porn？
<udy> 大家好，我的ibus-googlepinyin没办法选字，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是被同事关的吧 lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是，ffmpeg 4 thread T410吃不消
<ugoub> http://blog.163.com/hot/306/?newHot
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 骚年怎么换名字了？
<vean> 为什么 apt-get install htop 报找不到软件包啊？
<AlmondShell> vean: sudo apt-cache search htop
<pocoyo> vean: apt-cache search htop
<vean> 试了，没有任何结果。。。
<pocoyo> vean: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=htop
<iOpera> 把不同的源都打开
<pocoyo> vean: debian里都有
<vean> 源都打开了，还是没用，会不会跟3核的amdCPU有关系啊？
<AlmondShell> vean: 换个源试试？
<vean> 好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛
<cfy> iOpera: 神
<AlmondShell> vean: 我这是ubuntu12 64bit 系统，反正是有的-..
<vean> 好了
<vean> 我更新了下系统的软件包就可以apt了
<vean> 网易的源好用不？
<nicol> 觉得还是ustc中科大的好用
<vean> nicol: 哦，APT类？我也试试
<vean> 大家吃饭了不?
<nicol> vean: 你要请客啊？
<vean> nicol:哈哈，可以啊，食堂不过多加个人，哈哈
<vean> 问下哦，你们用QQ多点还是irc多点类？～～～
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 换一个, 改一下心情~
<vean> 跟QQ相比，感觉irc功能好弱哦。。
<vean> 不过用终端跟人聊天，好有意思，哇卡卡
<little_imadper_a> ......
<vean> little_imadper_a: 我用的是irssi,嘿嘿...你用的是什么irc客户端类?
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 名字那么长
<little_imadper_a> vean: erc
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 我这原本还长, 但是到上限了, 给我截断了..
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 蛋疼
<little_imadper_a> ofan: ...
<vean> 吊！改下呗。。。
<little_imadper_a> 有什么好改的
<little_imadper_a> 就这样把
<vean> 打你的名字好费劲。。。
<lit_mad_away> ofan: 这样子大家就认不出我来了吧?
<little_madper> vean: ...打前两个字母, 然后按 tab键
<vean> lmh:
<vean> little_madper:
<vean> little_madper: 受教了
<little_madper> 你们觉得mva好, 还是ips好?
<vean> 一般什么工作下会用Linux类？
<little_madper> vean: 除了dota, 都用linux
<vean> 哈哈，是哦
<little_madper> ofan: 你现在用的台式机还是笔电?
<vean> little_madper: 台式啊
<little_madper> vean: ... 其实吧, 说话的时候, 如果前面带一个名字, 意思是说, 那句话我是跟那个人说的...
<little_madper> vean: 好吧, 你用的什么显示器?
<vean> little_madper: 不知到唉，貌似很古老了
<little_madper> vean: 哦
<vean> 什么命令可以查看显示器类～～～
<sd44> test
 * MeaCulpa 工作用win娱乐用Linux
<vean> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。
<maya> adam8157: ~~
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 丫~  在呀~
<z234234> test
<pocoyo> cfy: ?
<adam8157> maya: 闺女考完啦
<maya> adam8157: 嗯哪~
<adam8157> maya: 啧啧, 吃喝玩乐呢?
<sd44> 哎呀。。亲爱的MAYA
<sd44> 人生何处不相逢啊。。。
<maya> sd44: 是？
<maya> adam8157: 是呀~
<sd44> 老情人都忘了啊。。。。
<maya> adam8157: 这几天各种吃喝啊
<maya> sd44: 额？？
<z234234> evan
<maplebeats> 高考完了就是爽啊
<maya> 必须~
<adam8157> maya: 啥时候知道分呢? 我都忘了
<imtxc> adam8157: adam8157 23
<z234234> 23
<maplebeats> maya: 恭喜里走向人间地狱
<adam8157> maya: 山东现在分文理科么?
<maya> adam8157: 25号之前
<adam8157> imtxc: 这你都知道...
<maya> adam8157: 我这级还分 我理科
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊， 我那时候就22号知道的。
<maplebeats> 分科好
<maplebeats> 看见文科头就大
<z234234> AlmondShell: dashi
<imtxc> maya: 妹子学理科好。
<z234234> alpha080: dashi
<maya> imtxc: 讨厌文科的政治  讨厌理科的物理化学生物 :D
<imtxc> maya: 那你喜欢立刻的什么？
<imtxc> s/立刻/理科
<maya> 因为特特讨厌政治
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你老情人来了
<maya> 所以选择了理科--
<maya> 话说 sd44是谁啊
<z234234> maya: 人家都说是你老情人了，你在这里只有两个情人，一个在那挂着，你说sd44是谁
<maya> 这3
<maya> z234234: 你咋比我还清楚 我都不知道- -
<AlmondShell> z234234: ？
<z234234> AlmondShell: hi
<sd44> maya: 我说着玩的。。。哈哈～
<sd44> 测试下刷屏几行。。。
<maya> sd44: 我也觉得是啊
<z234234> maya: /whois sd44
<sd44> 。。。
<sd44> 哦，是自动往上去的。。。
<sd44> 再来两行。。。。
<sd44> 。。。。
<sd44> 。。。
<sd44> 。。
<sd44> 。
<sd44> 最后一行
<sd44> 不错。。测试完毕。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那招行的今天来找我了。
<adam8157> imtxc: so?
<z234234> where is kk
<imtxc> adam8157: 果然上门服务啊。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须的
<AlmondShell> z234234: kk又去换名字了吧- -
<z234234> AlmondShell: 嗯，估计是
<z234234> AlmondShell: 也可能kk今天休息，或升级
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: .
<z234234> maya: xiaoqing,今年考的怎么样
<maya> z234234: 这话我不乐意听 啥叫“今年”考的咋样 好像我是复读
<maya> 哈~ 玩笑~  语文数学瞎掉了- -
<z234234> maya: 。。。
<maya> ofan: 不在？
<z234234> maya: 感觉能上500不
<ofan> maya: 在啊 考完了？
<imtxc> maya: 去年考的怎么样啊。
<maya> z234234: 600应该木问题- -
<maya> ofan: 恩~  (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……·~~
<z234234> ofan: 咦，你还不去睡觉，又用天朝的作息时间
<maya> imtxc: O(∩_∩)O哈！  高二结业考试我记得是班级第二 级部38- -
<ofan> z234234: ..
<z234234> ofan: 都12点了，还不去睡觉
<imtxc> maya: 这么牛的，大学想报嘛专业呢？
<maya> imtxc: 哎。。 过去的辉煌了。。
<maya> 高三不行了
<imtxc> 600 还不够？
<z234234> imtxc: maya是山东的
<maplebeats> 专业最重要。。。
<imtxc> z234234: 这样啊。。
<maplebeats> 千万别报通信。。。
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 我正征集各界意见呢~
<z234234> maplebeats: 为毛
<maya> 我是想学计算机的
<maplebeats> 报通信，后悔一生
<z234234> maplebeats: 你也是通信的？
<maya> 步各位的后尘 lol
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 真要走这条不归路么
<maplebeats> z234234: ～。～
<maya> 但是凡是听到的人都反对- -
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a large trout
<ofan> maya: 额
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a frozen tuna
<z234234> maplebeats: 俺毕业后，去找你混，lol
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * roylez_ lol
<ofan> roylez_: combo x4
<maplebeats> z234234: 问题是
<maya> ofan: 哈 你的意见呢？
<z234234> roylez_: 你也该睡去了吧，
<maplebeats> z234234: 我也没毕业！
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> z234234: 上班了啊
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 傻乐
<ofan> maya: 木有意见
<ofan> maya: 学自己喜欢的就好
<ugoub> 我差点报通信 因为看了全民公敌
<roylez_> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<maya> ofan: :)
<maplebeats> maya: 一定要选自己喜欢的！
<z234234> maplebeats: ...哪个省的
<maya> maplebeats: :)
<ofan> maya: 不要学商科
<adam8157> roylez_: 已经打算明年败这个了... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10379865461    cc gfrog huntxu
<maplebeats> z234234: 重庆市。。
<maya> ofan: 咋啦
<z234234> roylez_: 两点开的会，今天还上班，18摸压榨员工呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 最喜欢87键的类型了
<imtxc> adam8157: 败了之后茶轴有地方放没， 没地方放了我过来取。
<ofan> maya: 找不到工作的
<maya> ofan: 哈哈 酱紫
<adam8157> imtxc: cherry放公司, 87的放家
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<roylez_> adam8157: 你买的那个，是无刻的么？
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: cherry 没有原装无刻吧
<maplebeats> 毕业就失业。。。通信本科的悲哀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 读研。
<maplebeats> imtxc: 不能被通信再残害下去了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 键帽是ABS的
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在就没有哪家大方一上来就给PBC键帽的
<adam8157> roylez_: 只有cherry家才有pbt吧
<adam8157> roylez_: cherry大方
<z234234> maplebeats: 你搞信号干扰器，把手机信号和Radio全部干掉
<roylez_> adam8157: 你选的这款就不大方
<adam8157> roylez_: cherry又没有87的
<adam8157> roylez_: abs的也还好啦
<maplebeats> z234234: 只会焊电路板表示这个真不会
<roylez_> adam8157: 一套键帽太贵了，败不起啊
<z234234> maplebeats: 你不是通信的吗。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以凑合abs就完了
<maplebeats> z234234: 谁告诉你通信的就一定是无线通信的。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 通宵还失业？
<ofan> *通信
<nicol>  现在通信确实不行了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 通信也焊电路板？
<z234234> maplebeats: 毕业后去Verizon
<nicol> 华为给挤的，感觉那几个都快死悄悄了
<maplebeats> 我们什么都干。。。所以。。。最后都失业了
<ofan> 八成大学生想入党 追求信念为首要动机
<maplebeats> ofan: 笑死我了
<sd44> maya: 。。。。。。。
<sd44> maya: 我可能离你只有几百米远。。汗。。。
<sd44> maya: 你山东哪的？
<maya> 威海
<maya> 几百米远。。。
<sd44> maya: 几百里。。。。。。
<maya> 吓死我。。
<maya> 我以为你也在威海乳山- -
<sd44> maya: 哈哈，我知道maya住在哪里了
<maplebeats> 开手机，gps定位
<sd44> maya: 明天晚上去夜袭maya
<maya> sd44: 不怕 你来吧
<MeaCulpa> 狗肉~~
<z234234> http://news.hexun.com/2012-06-08/142238084.html
<sd44> bye all...该上班了
<z234234> alvin_rxg和kk都没在，连个显示title的都没了
<z234234> adam8157: 你是通信专业的？
<adam8157> z234234: 实际上呢 我是学无线电(微波)的
<adam8157> z234234: 但是基本没上过课
<z234234> adam8157: 搞个信号干扰器，需要高深技术含量不
<adam8157> z234234: 不需要
<adam8157> z234234: 往需要干扰的频道发就是了
<maplebeats> 我们只做过无线发射器。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你是电子出生的？
<z234234> adam8157: 用什么发射干扰信号？信号发生器？
<adam8157> cfy: 你才是电子出生
<z234234> 出生，lol
<cfy> adam8157: 你是电子出身的？
<adam8157> z234234: 天线啊
<alpha080> 天線寶寶
<adam8157> cfy: 西电 电子信息科学与技术专业
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<z234234> alpha080: 大师现在不扣腚了？
<cfy> adam8157: 会用matlab么？
<adam8157> cfy: 说了我都不上课的
<z234234> 俺倒是用过matlab
<cfy> adam8157: 没看到
<alpha080> z234234: 调戏电脑中。。
<mayli> adam8157: lihai
<adam8157> mayli: 呃, 不上课也叫厉害?
<z234234> alpha080: 。。。
<z234234> 不上课也能过，叫厉害
<mayli> adam8157: 不上课才叫厉害
<mayli> adam8157: 现在玩业余无线电么？
<adam8157> mayli: ... 我不喜欢本专业
<z234234> mayli: 你能搞个信号干扰器吗
<MeaCulpa> .
<mayli> z234234: no
 * MeaCulpa 和母校老师聊天，原来现在的CS都是调剂生，分数线全校最低
<MeaCulpa> CS已经万劫不复了
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 对对对，现在大家认为学这个不如直接去蓝翔好了
<z234234> mayli: 你那个爬虫提供种子下载功能了没
<cfy> MeaCulpa: CS阿。。。
<MeaCulpa> 北美的EE貌似万劫不复了，CS还好，因为印度和中国有的是农民，CS的可以去领导他们。EE则万劫不复
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为什么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 学ee的感觉比cs的多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是说了么，EE的农民也多阿，又不需要那么多领导
<ofan> 万劫不复啥意思
<MeaCulpa> ofan: CS好混，农民虽多，但可以作他们领导
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没前途
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 总比学商科好
<stardiviner> 请问这个comment 英文是啥意思? https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive/issues/206#issuecomment-6262834
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是哪一年毕业的呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 09
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 伤科可以忽悠嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 也只能忽悠些好忽悠的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我看我以前同学，忽悠的都挺好。
<MeaCulpa> 当然，也得回国
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 所以说打多数都是很好忽悠的
<MeaCulpa> 中国人好赚钱
<ofan> 真理往往掌握在少数人手里
 * little_madper 回宿舍睡一觉去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你搞无线电的... ham玩么
<stardiviner> 也就是说中国人大多都是傻逼?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不玩, 我学的是微波... 产品是雷达...   而且我从不上课
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备明年才买呢
<cnhezhong> stardiviner: fuck
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，学微波的啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 雷达...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 豪
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 高级吧, 我们老师牛X的都参与很多军工项目, 侦察美帝隐形战机来的
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 我当年也差点学了声学，然后去干震波测井。
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_o gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我去学了电子。。
<ofan> adam8157: ...那你怎么毕业的
<adam8157> ofan: 补考呗
<stardiviner> cnhezhong: 所以你是? 因为 喊 小春回家吃饭, 回头的就是小春
<ofan> adam8157: 我也讨厌上课
<adam8157> ofan: 我不喜欢那专业而已
<ofan> adam8157: 学cs也讨厌上课
<adam8157> ofan: 我就特别羡慕学CS的, 基础好
<ofan> 有些老师的课就是尼玛太乏味
<ofan> adam8157: 只有数学好的才能说基础好，其他都是自学，没多少区别
<ofan> 6月全球Web服务器市场份额：Apache升至64.33%
<ofan> apahce这么高
<ivan-he> 请教下，nvidia-beta-ck安装的时候提示*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** 要怎么弄
<ofan> ivan-he: 要编译吧
<ivan-he> ofan, 就是编译的时候提示的
<ofan> ivan-he: 装kernel headers
<ivan-he> ofan, 有装上
<ivan-he> ofan, linux-ck-headers已经安装上了
<ofan> ivan-he: 非ck的
<ivan-he> $ yaourt -S linux-headers
<ivan-he> 警告：linux-headers-3.3.8-1 已经为最新 -- 重新安装
<ivan-he> ofan, 两个都装了
<ofan> 干嘛要用ck的，驱动还有ck?
<ivan-he> ofan, 不装ck的驱动，进不了ck内核的X
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> ivan-he: 你现在的内核是ck?
<ivan-he> 之前版本的ck内核没提示什么啊
<ofan> 更新内核后要重启
<fighterlyt> hello
<ivan-he> ofan, 现在用的是主干内核
<fighterlyt> 命令行下的聊天工具真是了不的
<ofan> ivan-he: 显然你得到ck内核下编译
<ivan-he> ofan, 我试试重启之后可不可以。之前是到ck内核下编译，也这提示。
<ofan> ivan-he: 那就不是这的问题了，aur里的东西不能编译也很常见
<ivan-he> ofan, 有可aur的问题，重启下试试
<ofan> 。。
<imtxc> 旁边的妹子明天去18
<imtxc> 去18m面试。
<imtxc> 这会正紧张不行呢， 大家说我该怎么温暖的关怀一下她。
<adam8157> imtxc: 紧紧抱住她, 说"我真没用, 让你去那种公司"
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> adam8157: 神吐槽
 * adam8157 meeting
<little_madper> im
<little_madper> imtxc: 对她来个十八摸, 然后问她, 你要去面试什么?
<imtxc> little_madper: .......
<vean> little_madper: .....
<little_madper> imtxc: 其实你本来就是这样想的, 对不对/~
<little_madper> vean: 你也想?
<imtxc> imtxc: 我没想问后面的花。
<vean> little_madper: 想。。。。哇卡卡～～
<iOpera> 后面的花
<imtxc> fcitx 词频怎么这样。
<imtxc> iOpera: 话。
<iOpera> fcitx，那难怪
<little_madper> imtxc: 词频反映出了一个人的心态~
<imtxc> little_madper: 刚装的系统啊。
<vean> little_madper: 什么词频对应什么心态类？？
<little_madper> imtxc: 你又折腾...
<imtxc> little_madper: 没啊。
<little_madper> vean: ... 比如, 我们打字打高玩哥, 有些人就出来睾丸哥, 更有甚者出来睾丸割.... 你懂了?
<imtxc> little_madper: 只不过原来的系统开不了了而已。。。
<little_madper> imtxc: 恩, 好吧~
<little_madper> imtxc: 霸气~
<little_madper> imtxc: 你怎么做到的?~
<vean> little_madper: 睾丸个
<little_madper> ...
<imtxc> little_madper: 我不知道啊， 反正开不了了， 或者有时候关不了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 给她看主席照片
 * little_madper 不扯了, 去写作业...
<imtxc> little_madper: 关机就是重启的意思。
<iOpera> 这个不是蛤蟆最在行?
<little_madper> imtxc: .... acpi的问题?
<imtxc> little_madper: 不清楚。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你又诋毁主席
<imtxc> 主席照片不是很阳光么？
<vean> imtxc: irc还能传照片？？
<iOpera> 主席只有声音很阳光，，，很嫩口
<imtxc> vean: 你有套图的话我可以告诉你邮箱。。
<vean> imtxc: 哟西～～
<iOpera> vean: 无数的paste网站，贴图啊
<MeaCulpa> vean: 对那些id很有特色的，直接google 即可
<vean> MeaCulpa: 哦，我试下，嘿嘿～～
<little_madper> vean: google  MeaCulpa
<little_madper> vean: 就会出现可口可乐
<vean> little_madper: 都是英文。。。。
<vean> iOpera: iOpera.com
<vean> quit
<ofan> 看看google谁的id出的h网最多
<hoxily> test
<ugoub> 还是改名div算了
<cassidy_> 请问 erc 中文乱码怎么设置？
<ivan-he> ofan, 还是不可以。http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=377742&p=2764234#p2764234  不知道是不是pkg有问题，或者是需要指定内核版本
<jyfl987> ofan: 还好我h网能不注册就不注册 注册了也是别的nick   LOL
 * ivan-he ～～
 * ivan-he tenzu ，给叔笑一个……
<MeaCulpa> yum怎么用，我yum install一个包，他说有依赖...默认不会连依赖一起装？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 会阿。。
<ofan>  in Perl, the expression "foo" + 2 evaluates to the number 2, but the expression "13foo" + 2 evaluates to the number 15.
<ofan> 好奇葩
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有bug... 埃麻烦的RHEL
 * MeaCulpa 在公司某RHEL上一大把的configure make make install
<cfy> ofan: 这有啥奇葩的
<cfy> ofan: 你没见过更奇葩的吧
<ofan> cfy: 相当奇葩
<cfy> ofan: 因为从头开始算数么。。。如果都不是，就当作0么。。。有啥奇葩的。。
<cfy> ofan: 奇怪的风扇
<ofan> cfy: 会出很多问题
<cfy> ofan: 又不是haskell,能出什么问题
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 尾巴主席...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 昨天会开的爽不爽...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 应该是有依赖错误，
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 给我看看log吧。
<ofan> cfy: "123cvb" + "osdj123"
 * Cherrot Java GUI 真够蛋疼的
<ofan> cfy: "123cvb" + "osdj123"=?
<cfy> ofan: 123阿，我还以为有啥陷阱呢。。。还跑了遍。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 怎么单疼了？
<ofan> cfy: 怎么是123
<ofan> 为毛不是246
<cfy> ofan: "123cvb" -> 123
<Cherrot> cfy: 字体…… lookAndFeel不和系统兼容
<cfy> ofan: "osdj123" ->0
<cfy> ofan: 123+0等于123
<ofan> cfy: 好奇葩
<cfy> ofan: 哪步不明白
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦
<ofan> "12,34,5,6,7asfa,ff124" + "1a 2d23" = ?
<Cherrot> cfy: 调一下字号竟然都能导致乱码  笑屎了
<cfy> Cherrot: 呵呵。。
<cfy> ofan: ="奇怪的风扇"
<ofan> cfy: 16进制数怎么办
<cfy> ofan: ="惊讶的风扇"
<ofan> 反人类的perl
<cfy> ofan: 没那么那高级，要那么高级用haskell去
<cfy> ofan: 不过，我记得，可能有函数吧，string->num的
<ofan> cfy: 要是c++里出现这种，我的反应就是“OMFG, WTF is this”
<cfy> ofan: c++不反人类么？
<ofan> cfy: 不反
<cfy> ofan: 神奇的风扇
<ofan> 奇葩的Perl
<cfy> 交流电桥如何平衡?
<imtxc> iOpera: 看了看神的perl脚本，才反人类。
<palomino|working> lol
<cfy> imtxc: 还好，我表示压力不大
<cfy> palomino|working: 什么是应变电阻效应?
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> i have no idea
<cfy> palomino|working: 0分
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://bugs.contribs.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5947
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不用了，我自己编译了libevent和memcached, 反正对RH无爱，随便糟蹋系统即可
<imtxc> cfy: 本来想着用用他的那个记账脚本记录一下花销， 没会用，算了，自己用bash。。
<cfy> imtxc: 我也不用阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.1 (Tikanga)
<imtxc> cfy: 得算算一天钱都哪去了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 里面我所有需要用的东西，都被我编译了合乎我的gentoo级别
<cfy> imtxc: 果然壕。。。
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩MUD吗
<imtxc> cfy: 是因为穷
<cfy> imtxc: 还用计算钱到哪去的。。
<cfy> imtxc: 我反正就吃饭。。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 莫名其妙就没钱了。。。。
<cfy> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> cfy: 我得根据账单压迫自己减肥。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 5.1啊，那不给你支持了，都没现成的系统了。 哈哈
<imtxc> cfy: 汝等高富帅不会理解的。
<cfy> imtxc: ...
<cfy> imtxc: 你才是高富帅
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看到 enigma有个歌曲就叫你这个名字
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没问题，不顺眼的包包，自己往/usr/local/ 和/opt塞就是了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 反正随便糟蹋
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，我多年前也发现了
<cfy> 验证码就是为了防止bot吧。。。国内的话。。。
<cfy> 最讨厌验证码了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: opera里的js如何调用本地程序？
<imtxc> cfy: 国外Bot更多是吧，不然为什么google 什么的验证码会那么难认。
<cfy> imtxc: 学校的管理系统的sb验证码。。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 有规律到我要吐血了。。
<imtxc> cfy: 我们学校的还是ASP呢
<cfy> imtxc: http://ojjx.wzu.edu.cn/(q1xc3345qgf1ih55d4wfvgrw)/CheckCode.aspx
<cfy> imtxc: 看看，有规律吧。。
<imtxc> cfy: 我打不开的。
<hoxily> @title: 无法显示此页
<cfy> imtxc: 哦。。。
<imtxc> wzu?
<imtxc> cfy: 温州？
<cfy> imtxc: hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i134158
<imtxc> cfy: 看吧，果然高富帅。
<cfy> imtxc: en
<cfy> imtxc: 我又不是温州的。。。。
<hoxily> imtxc: 那些验证码好像是个什么文档电子化的分布式分析原始材料。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我看上这个了 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10379865461  你懂的
<imtxc> adam8157: 一不做二不休直接入了吧，不然你现在单位用茶轴 回家还怎么用电脑啊。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你怎么没看上这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110757833& ?
<adam8157> imtxc: 回家感觉tp的键盘翔一样啊
<hoxily> imtxc: http://www.google.com/recaptcha/help?c=03AHJ_VuuSSiS2AL6Fzahe-2dpIIJ-bapzqk-iobENXzFhjIEFyPRVMM7v2_gOMUZntaF1Xja9SgGm4dSuI4tDGaws0XTkvDJxAxaNGNaiAnEXqDAl1VFb4f3F17lvXyE3ayZMZLRn9dgvunb7_38vmo6CmVjZszFEtQ&hl=zh-CN
<adam8157> cfy: 没敢奢望
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不好好开会刷什么淘宝。。。
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> yo
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 您蹦粗来啦..
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 小白
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 昨天我妈用了我的青轴，都说倍爽
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我刚给你这个链接, 我要87 青或者茶
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 啧啧
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 等我入职的吧...
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 什么青周？
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 键盘啊
 * tenzu 围观款码帝聊高级键盘
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 额 你妈还好这个?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你有没有遇到城管的感觉
<adam8157> hamo_notail: tenzu 羽毛球去了
<tenzu> →_→
<hamo_notail> →_→
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当表走
 * adam8157 羽毛球去了
<tenzu> imkqim输入法挺爽
<imtxc> tenzu: 教授也mac了？
<tenzu> imtxc: 一直在用
<cfy> tenzu: mac pro出新的啦
<little_imadper_a> cf
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 买一台送我
<LeithWong> 贵死人的 retina
<little_imadper_a> LeithWong: cfy有钱, 不怕
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我都还没开始赚钱。。。。
 * little_imadper_a 我要是真有1.4w, 肯定买富士通
<tenzu> cfy: 听说了
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你考研... 考到北京之后, 休想凭着我工作你上学的借口来让我清吃饭~   :)
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 原来还可以有这种理由阿
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 学习了。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 快去找ee~
<jyfl987> cfy: 那更牛  只会花钱
<cfy> 什么是压阻效应?
<cfy> T_T,明天就要考试了。。。
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你还没考完么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 压力大 电阻就大？
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 还没呢~
<cfy> jyfl987: 半导体材料受到应力作用时,其电阻率会发生变化,这种现象称为“压阻效应”。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那什么是应力？
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个不考
<cfy> jyfl987: 不知道
<jRome741> fg 1
<jRome741> fg 8
<hoxily> jRome741: hey
<jRome741> 还
<jRome741> sorry about that haha
<jyfl987> cfy: 你连应力都不知道 那怎么去用他呢？ 你学这个如果只是为了考试 又何必学呢 你就一个温州大学 考得再好 将来出来能怎样呢
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你怎么取这个nick了？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 这样子可爱一些~
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，本就是为了考试。。。
<jRome741> 嗨*
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是掌握下好了 毕竟用得到
<hoxily> jRome741: do you know lisp?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我现在就想回炉再造
<cfy> jyfl987: 我都要转专业了。。。
<jRome741> hoxily: not that well at all, sorry
<little_imadper_a> 有用过tbb的没?
<jyfl987> cfy: 这跟专业有毛关系？ 难道我是文科的不用学电路  日常生活就不用电了？
<cfy> jyfl987: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/應力
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是计算机专业的 日常就不用电脑了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 电路和 生活用电有任何关系么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 用电脑 和计算机专业有关系么
<little_imadper_a> 我老爸老妈日常生活用电, 完全不懂电路, 还是活的很好
<cfy> jyfl987: 计算机要求必过sicp
<cfy> jyfl987: 有多少人能过？!
<little_imadper_a> 而且, 我预测, 就算他们懂了电路, 生活也不见得能美满多少
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么没有 你家里灯泡都是找人维修的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 这和电路关系不大
 * little_imadper_a 灯泡坏了还能维修? 
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 只能换吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 这和材料学有关
<jyfl987> cfy: 我以前住处按钮坏了 自己不会搞 只好找xwinx来帮我的
<cfy> jyfl987: 和电路无关呢
<jyfl987> cfy: 我要懂电路  就不至于这样了
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 看怎么坏了...
<cfy> jyfl987: 电路要求器件是好的。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 器件坏了，不管电路式，真的。
<cfy> 学电子的一般也不会造传感器和修。。。
<cfy> 会用就行了。
<cfy> 反正我们学校是这样。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 关键是坏的时候 你要来诊断啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我是根本分不清零线火线  买了电笔也不知到如何诊断
<jyfl987> cfy: 维修的人也不自己造
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，顺便说下和电路无关
<cfy> jyfl987: 这估计要电气了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我们学的都不超过30伏的。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 总之我举例是要证明 专业和你生活没嘛关系
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 用手背来测试火线或者零线
<cfy> jyfl987: 你是要举例有关系吧
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 这个我可不敢
<lee_> hi,all 请教各位一个问题：在安装软件时出现：           E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。该怎么办？谢谢了。
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 火线会把你的手打回来
<jyfl987> cfy: 我是举例没关系 你妹的
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> jyfl987: 没关系，那还学啥专业呢？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我是告诉你 我不学电路 日常也需要电路知识
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我只为考试的不是很好？
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦？
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以能学点知识就学点  不要这个专业那个专业什么的
<geekard> 人家需要的是相关专业的背景知识，不一定是成为专家；至少遇到问题不会两眼摸黑。
<cfy> jyfl987: 时间是有限的。。
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 考完了就回来？
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 还有小学期, 五天
<jyfl987> cfy: 我看不见得 如果有限 你会来这里聊天？ 难道你转的是 聊天专业？
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 我7/1号的飞机或者火车
<cfy> jyfl987: 我的错
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 这么豪， 我还没见过飞机呢。。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 多看电视就能看见了
<lee_> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<iOpera> imtxc: 你可以打一架下来看看
<iOpera> cfy 咋了
<imtxc> iOpera: 您狠。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: http://flight.qunar.com/site/oneway_list.htm?searchDepartureAirport=%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E&searchArrivalAirport=%E5%A4%A9%E6%B4%A5&searchDepartureTime=2012-07-01&searchArrivalTime=2012-07-01&nextNDays=0&startSearch=true&from=fi_ont_search
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 到北京的太贵了, 我都是到天津, 然后再去北京
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 天津小城市 会便宜？
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 恩, 可能去天津的人比较少吧
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 其实石家庄更便宜, 但是出来坐火车还要好久
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 不像天津可以做城铁
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 但是航线也少啊
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 就好像我们黄山 航线少 基本都不打折 nnd我回家都是全价
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 反正他是便宜了...
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: ....... 景点来的!
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 肯定贵呀!
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 一样的 飞机票的定价跟供应相关很大
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 恩, 去黄山旅游的人应该多吧?
<jyfl987> cfy跑了？
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 你刚说跑他了呀
<imtxc> adam8157: 鸟毛球打完了？
<jyfl987> little_imadper_a: 也不是很多 黄山上面接待能力有限
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 哦, 没去过...
<imtxc> 前两天在兰州举办那个马拉松比赛我才知道兰州有多小
<jyfl987> 我是想请教cfy 磁力算不算应力
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 算
<imtxc> 人2小时就跑完了一圈 还是绕的。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 物体内部的力才叫应力
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 都是四大力之一了, 应该算是力吧
<jyfl987> tenzu: 半导体通电以后  内部不也有磁力产生么
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 您连四大力都知道。。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: ... 我只知道是什么.. 具体的不知道...
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 之前高中无聊, 看了<上帝掷骰子吗>
<tenzu> jyfl987: 应力的单位是Pa, 和应变成正比. 磁力哪儿来的应变
<imtxc> ..
<little_imadper_a> jyfl987: 我看错题木了.....
<iOpera> 受压迫，才有反抗。才是应力。
<iOpera> tenzu: 看msg
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那这个wiki条目需要修改下  反正我没看到他有你这样的修饰条件说明
<jyfl987> iOpera: 照你这么说 是 反作用力了？
<iOpera> 你交钱给疼疼，他会教你正式的定义的。
<billy3321> @
<billy3321>  
<billy3321>  
<tenzu> iOpera: → →
<iOpera> 新规定，外型侵权，权利人自己不管，法院不追溯了。这下，是鼓励外型抄袭了。
<jyfl987> 疼疼是学建筑的啊
<jyfl987> 就是个民工头子
<jyfl987> iOpera: 管不过来啊
<jyfl987> iOpera: 这种东西界定很模糊
<iOpera> 才看到的司法解释。
<iOpera> 大家抄吧。
<jyfl987> 中国的法律你懂的  你要抓这个漏洞就2了
<iOpera> 国内的司法，能这样解释，就说明完全不管了呢。
<iOpera> tenzu: 我已经通知发改委了，明天开始降低油价。你慢慢的一档出门。
<iOpera> 下班。
<tenzu> 神心虚了
<Cherrot> tenzu: 民工头子？ 不是研究物理的啊？
<tenzu> Cherrot: 谁? 我?
<Cherrot> tenzu: 是啊 叫兽
<tenzu> Cherrot: 物理有啥好研究的
<Cherrot> tenzu: 一直以为你是研究物理的呢 :D
<tenzu> Cherrot: 做的engineering
<Cherrot> tenzu: 哦  那不是经常用到CAD软件么，你用的是哪个？
<tenzu> Cherrot: 我不做设计, 不怎么需要CAD
<Cherrot> tenzu: 原来如此 :)
<lifeng> 小ten好像是做流体的
<tenzu> 不会流体
<tenzu> structural dynamic response
<lifeng> 上次听你说起过爆炸力学还是什么
<tenzu> lifeng: 爆炸载荷下就是典型的动态结构响应或者破坏
<lifeng> :-)
<imtxc> 我这里有道笔记怎么总抽风。。
<Cherrot> gnome-shell 很喜欢内存泄露啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 归位了？
<kerwin> q
<vean> 如何挂载exfat文件格式的U盘啊？
<xxoo> ?
<vean> xxoo: 如何挂载exfat文件格式的U盘啊？
<yuanchao> 不知道
<xxoo> 为什么使用exfat格式呢？
<vean> xxoo: 我的U盘是这格式
<yuanchao> 你们用的什么英汉字典?
<xxoo> u盘使用这种格式比较纠结
<void1> vean: 装fuse-exfat
<vean> void1: 没有发现这个包唉。。。
<xxoo> http://code.google.com/p/exfat/downloads/list
<yuanchao> :/topic
<xxoo> 自己去下
<void1> vean: ubuntu?
<yuanchao>  /topic
<vean> void1: Ubuntu 11.10
<void1> vean: https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<vean> void1: thank you!
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚刚你们仨穿的T太搞笑了
<gfrog> adam8157: 红黄蓝，三原色啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们仨 三原色
<stifler> 大家好
<adam8157> gfrog: 打羽毛球搞得一身汗
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，linux系统上sigsegv信号能被忽略嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以 只有stop和kill不能被忽略
<gfrog> adam8157: 看manpage，他俩是不能被block吧。 我很好奇一个程序段错误之后肿末继续执行下去。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有的架构才可以吧
<gfrog> adam8157: x86 linux上呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个不是很清楚... 不敢乱回答
<ugoub> exit
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋都有回答不了的问题呢。。您附近有人知道嘛？ //葱白的眼神。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<doa> 有谁熟悉L4?
<doa> 在L4或者l4ka上写过程序，做过东西
<roylez> adam8157: 在？
<roylez> Cherrot: 在？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马？
<roylez> huntxu: ？
<longxin> .
<longxin> ?
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357823
<adam8157> roylez: 刚打完羽毛球 在公司呢
<roylez> adam8157: SFW
<roylez> adam8157: 你弱爆
<little_imadper_a> roylez: 主席这次回来有没有顺便带个洋妹子回来?
<freeflying> roylez: 回来了啊
<roylez> freeflying: .
<roylez> freeflying: 没办法
<sd44> \part
<madper> \rs: 在不? emacs24和cedet貌似有冲突?
<\rs> madper: 不用 cedet
<madper> ...
<imtxc> madper: 我居然还没学会用emacs...
<madper> imtxc: 我刚才还会, 现在不会了...
<imtxc> madper: 你太笨了.
<imtxc> madper: 你是看邮件,上网, 音乐 等等都emacs么
<\rs> madper: auto-complete 有单词补全就够了嘛。况且你还有 auto-complete-clang
<madper> imtxc: 音乐不用, 不支持cue
<madper> \rs: 恩, 但是我喜欢他的code helper
<imtxc> cue 在哪下
<madper> imtxc: cue? cue是分轨文件...
<imtxc> 装.
<imtxc> 不能转成ape嘛
<madper> imtxc: 我听的就是ape或者flac, 但是很多是整轨的
<seeker3b> 请问大家，怎样才可以过滤掉图片搜索结果中有马赛克的？
<seeker3b> 有时候马赛克太讨人厌了
<little_imadper_a> seeker3b: 心中无码!
<imtxc> seeker3b: 多看即可.
<seeker3b> 要心中无码，还必须先要阅尽无数本来就无码的啊
<little_imadper_a> emacs24的启动速度比emacs23快好多好多
<seeker3b> 我还在入门阶段，要先找无码的来磨炼心性，提高眼力
<little_imadper_a> seeker3b: 去无码区下载
<little_imadper_a> seeker3b: 何必要耽误时间自己搜索
<seeker3b> 我说的无码不是指视频，是指google搜索图片的结果
<little_imadper_a> ..........
<seeker3b> google搜索有各种参数。比如+-*？link  inurl  related site filetype inanchor intitle intext range 等等。甚至还有版权过滤的。
<seeker3b> 但是搜图片方面没有过滤马赛克的，这一点真是美中不足。
<seeker3b> 我对均码是有要求的，不是说普通的无码就能满足，必须是我主动搜出来的我才乐意看
<seeker3b> 叫我去无码区下载，是我去适应环境，不是我主动搜出来的，吾不喜也
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你用的插件不是用不了了么
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 当然启动快了.
<xiaomo> 各位.问个问题...python 的字符串怎么以 linux 路径转义规则进行转义啊？老被 '/' 干扰。。。
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357823
<hamo> roylez 你回来了，晚上终于有片看了..
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357907
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357425
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: arch emacs已经24了?
<imtxc> debian sid 啥时候24呢
<hamo> roylez 肛蹦那个口味真可以...
<hamo> roylez 你上班去吧...我搞基去了...
<hoxily> test
<will> test
<alvin_rxg> will: .. .. 20点
<will> ?
<vic__> 新电脑果然给力
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 搞定了
 * CyrusYzGTt 寡人工作歸來。。 誰找朕，，
<\rs> CyrusYzGTt: 你工作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> \rs§ ..上次不是說，，工程款還木有收到麼？/。。 現在沒有工作，專門去追數了
<CyrusYzGTt> \rs§ 不清楚的話，自己回滾log看
<alpha080> 无所事事。。。编译个内核玩
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 嗯， 晚上好，，
<little_imadper_a> im
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 最近一辆天才24.1的吧
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 之前一直是23
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 唉, 随意了, 反正你也很少用它写程序吧?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我现在还是vim
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 猜到了
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: emacs 没用熟练, 完不成交待的任务可不行啊.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: ....emacs 就算什么都不会, 都可以写出来
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你每天的任务是啥?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我连保存都不熟悉.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: C-c C-s
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 现在是给了我一部分的项目让我写.
<will> 大家都是做什么的啊
<Zertad> 物流
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 干嘛的项目?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我去编译安装.
<will> 我做电力的
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: C 语言, socket
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 不错~ 发过工资没?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: little_imadper_a 6月4号开始上班的.
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 还不到10天.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: .......
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 没事, 我不在乎, 记得回去请我吃饭
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 没问题, 你7月份来我就发了工资了的.
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 前提你得教我Emacs 的
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 我都用不顺...
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 随便出个错误就得调半天啊...
<imtxc> 我认识你的时候你就用啊?
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 但是得精通elisp才行呀.. 我写的代码我自己都觉得丑
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 能用个短点名字么
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你还学elisp?
<little_imadper_a> of
<little_imadper_a> ofan: no!
<little_imadper_a> im
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 看过一本很简单的书
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你要的话等回去借给你看
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 好
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 我实习的地方离你那里不远吧?
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 黄书？
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 不远,公交车10分钟.
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 这年头, 都直接看片子了
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 那可以经常一起来吃饭
<ofan> 面基
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我喜欢跟女的吃饭的..
<little_imadper_a> ............................................................................................................................
<little_imadper_a> of
<little_imadper_a> ofan: imtxc 你们去面壁思过
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我装完这个再去.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: .... 诅咒你编译错误!
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 已经错误,正在处理.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: arch这么快的.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 什么这么快?
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 当然快乐
<imtxc> 我都sid了, 应该快了也.
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你是gnome3吧
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 一直是呀
<ofan> KDE撸过
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 被你诅咒成功了.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 谢谢配合~
<iGoogle> 有啥好的ipv6的服务地址
<iGoogle> miredo的。
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 郁闷了.
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 不装了,等有deb了再说.
<\rs> imtxc: 你在哪里？
<imtxc> \rs: 祖国.
<adam8157> iGoogle: 默认的就可以吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天不锻炼去了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 两组锻炼也就十来分钟而已...
<imtxc> 为什么这么快呢...
<ofan> 。。。
<imtxc> 啊不要kick  我没别的意思的恶.
<ofan> imtxc: 。。。你知道的太多了
<imtxc> ofan: 不要挑拨.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 正解!
<\rs> ofan:  libreoffice --headless --convert-to csv 无法处理 utf8 的 .xls，不知要家什么选项
<ofan> \rs: 没装Libreoffice
<ofan> \rs: 没有指定编码的选项？
<ofan> iGoogle: 用http://tunnelbroker.net/
<\rs> ofan: 没。http://listarchives.libreoffice.org/global/users/msg03341.html 也是这个问题，不过没人回复
<\rs> ofan: 这些gui的软件就不喜欢把cli做好
<ofan> \rs: 那就是无解了
<little_imadper_a> firefox新版本的bug真多!!!!
<little_imadper_a> 难道要我转到chrome?
<iGoogle> adam8157: --- teredo.remlab.net ping statistics ---
<iGoogle> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4030ms
<adam8157> iGoogle: --- teredo.remlab.net ping statistics ---
<adam8157> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 5026ms
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 转
<iGoogle> 那咋还好64 bytes from www.googlechinawebmaster.com: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=5521 ms
<iGoogle> adam8157_away: ?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 人品的力量, 0% loss
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 要是下个版本还这样, 我就转!
<iGoogle> adam8157: oops
<iGoogle> 教育网
<iGoogle> 谁教育网哦
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 我
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 测什么, 说吧
<iGoogle> 用ipv6？
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 要给你看我30mb/s的下载速度吗?
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 当然了
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 那miredo设置过服务器？
<little_imadper_a> 没...
<little_imadper_a> 不知道是什么
<iGoogle> 缺省的能通？
<iGoogle> teredo-debian.remlab.net 这地址啊
<little_imadper_a> 必然通不了
<iGoogle> 为啥
<little_imadper_a> 关键是, 我通他干嘛...
<iGoogle> 这是miredo的服务地址啊
<little_imadper_a> 但是, 我直接有ipv6了呀, iGoogle
<iGoogle> little_imadper_a: 你ping6 ipv6.google.com 多快
<iGoogle> 改过/etc/hosts
<iGoogle> ?
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 64 bytes from 2404:6800:8005::6a: icmp_seq=5 ttl=49 time=107 ms
<little_imadper_a>  
<little_imadper_a> 没改host呀
<iGoogle> 额。难道要重启
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 我翻墙的话走一个支持ipv6的ssh来的
<iGoogle> 。。
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 改host对我无意义
<iGoogle> 国内的呢？那些学校的ipv6
<little_imadper_a> 能正常链接呀
<iGoogle> 不是应该有电影网站？
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 有, 我访问都正常
<iGoogle> 给一个地址试试
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: iptv.sysu.edu.cn
<iGoogle> 我咋不通呢
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 鄙校直播高清cctv看球赛哦~
<little_imadper_a> iGoogle: 你没ipv6,鉴定完毕
<iGoogle> 没搞清教育网咋的
<little_imadper_a> 你去 bt.neu6.edu.cn
<little_imadper_a> 如果有教育网, 肯定能上
<iGoogle> 不是安装了miredo就可以嘛
<little_imadper_a> 不是教育网, 是ipv6
<iGoogle> 还有假教育网？
<zhouchuan> \rc,今天不在么？
<zhouchuan> 昨天的朋友谢谢了。
<zhouchuan> 今天我重置下ＢＩＯＳ。结果无线网好了
<ofan> zhouchuan: 硬关闭网卡了吧
<zhouchuan> ofan, 没有
<iGoogle> little_imadper_a:
<zhouchuan> ofan, 是重新设置了ＢＩＯＳ
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 以后这种情况 直接 rfkill看一下就知道了
<ofan> zhouchuan: 一般就是
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, rfkill看到了也不知道如何解决的。
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: ....
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 还是重置下好了
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 算了,放弃.
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 你都不看是什么问题, 怎么确定重置bios问题就能好?
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 乖~
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 还不如多谁会来的实在.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 用bzr的那个
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: where?
<imtxc> 我瞅瞅.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: arch的aur里面有...
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 不要跟我提aur...
<hoxily> .oicebot on
<imtxc> 逼我折腾..
<hoxily> ...
<imtxc> Oicebot: 来了?
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 看过了
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 看过好几次，显示没什么问题。只是硬件锁
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 然后我进入ＢＩＯＳ看了下，里面显示wireless是没有锁的
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 锁硬件就是你的问题所在呀!
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 然后重置下就好了
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 很多选项都会锁的, 比如有个插入有线之后禁止无线的功能
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: bzr clone bzr+ssh://USERNAME@bzr.savannah.gnu.org/emacs/trunk trunk
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 你是说ＢＩＯＳ里面的功能选项么？
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 对
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 这个选项还没有看到勒。。。
 * little_imadper_a 回宿舍了...
<imtxc> hi
<jboss123> ?
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 国内不是有卖kindle的么
<adam8157> mugebjgd: no 没有行货
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你干吗还让 roylez_ 给你带
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 什么叫行货/
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我早就有了啊, 没让他带
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 淘宝买的都是美国运过来的, 没在大陆发行的
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 不是一样么？
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 有什么区别
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 可以去香港买
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 有的型号只卖给美国本土
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 知道
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 但是用不着
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 没区别, 我早就从amazon us买了的, 没让他带啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 同事要买 HHKB Pro2 type-s
<SexusHD> 有人吗
<ofan> SexusHD: 没
<SexusHD> 难道就我一个？
<SexusHD> @ofan 试试
<wobu> 呵呵，伤心地，绝尘而去。。。
<yangbin_> 你好
<yangbin_> .f chongqing
<yangbin_> list
<yangbin_> hello
<hoxily> yangbin_: 嗨，
<z234234> the end of evangelion的字幕谁有？我下的是两段
<pocoyo> z234234: 那你下一段的啊
<z234234> pocoyo: 没找到一段的，
<z234234> pocoyo: 我有两个剧场版的，Death and Rebirth是一个，但我下载下来的字幕是分两段的，the end of evangelion是两段的，但下载下来的字幕是一个完整的，纠结，
<pocoyo> z234234: 我木有。
<z234234> pocoyo: 除了射手网，还有其它比较不错的字幕网没
<pocoyo> z234234: 没。
<alvin_rxg> z234234: http://luo.bo/25991/
 * alvin_rxg YEAH!!! bot is out of job!!!
<alvin_rxg> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/06/12/1112215
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/
<alvin_rxg> komisch
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/
<alvin_rxg> argh
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<\b> alvin_rxg:    ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 又在测试抓 url 的解本?
<alvin_rxg> 呃，加點對自己的判斷…
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天才知道，我们这行业巨牛逼的一个公司，居然是和我同一个办公室的那娃自家开的...
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 不玩了，準備晚餐
<\b> alvin_rxg:  标准的三代
<alvin_rxg> \b: 討好他，讓你變成四代
<\b> alvin_rxg:  四代让你变吧
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 晚饭是啥
<\b> 晩饭吃大蘑菇
<\b> alvin_rxg:  机票 665
<z234234> \b: 编辑文本，把46全部置换成00 46置换成01 以此类推，用什么
<z234234> \b: 47置换成02
<\b> z234234: 那 45 换成什么?
<z234234> \b: 没有45
<alvin_rxg> 46=00, 46=01, 47=02 ???
<\b> z234234: 一定要换成 00? 还是可以换成 0?
<z234234> \b: 我下了一个动漫，但它是分两段的，但下载下来的字幕却全在一个文件里
<alvin_rxg> :%s/46/00/g
<\b> z234234: 那超过 60 分钟怎么换?
<z234234> \b: part1 part2,但是字幕文件只有一个
<z234234> \b: 额这个没想过，
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我下了个字幕文件，但动漫是分两段，纠结
<alvin_rxg> z234234: mplayer -subdelay <num>
<z234234> \b: alvin_rxg ,有没有把两段动漫合并成一个的东东
<\b> z234234: 弄个有字幕延时的播放器
<alvin_rxg> mplayer 就支持啊...
<\b> z234234: 直接 cat 说不定也
<\b> 行
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 没有过mplayer...
<z234234> alvin_rxg: cat？
<z234234> \b: cat?
<alvin_rxg> cat == 貓咪
<\b> z234234: avi  之类的容器应该直接支持cat的
<z234234> \b: ogm格式
<\b> 有些播放器也支持
<z234234> 还是不懂
<\b> z234234: 你先试试  cat  1.ogm 2.ogm > 3.ogm
<z234234> \b: 3.ogm到了中间，还是以00:00
<z234234> \b: 不行，3.ogm到了1.ogm的结尾处，也就是2.ogm的开始处，时间显示的是00:00，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 先看完1,然后 mplayer -subdelay 看 2
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 1.ogm和2.ogm都是从00:00开始的，而字幕文件却是从00：00开始一直到结束，46:00是2.ogm的00:00,
<pt> 谁知道在XChat里面怎么设置不显示 xxx has quit这样的消息
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 看来我需要下载mplayer了
<pt> 我也有这样的问题，可以考虑写个脚本解决
<z234234> pt: 怎么写？
<z234234> 貌似该去睡觉了
<alvin_rxg> pt: /ignore quit join
<pt> 2.ogm上偏移1.ogm的时间
<pt> \ignore
<pt> alvin_rxg Unknown arg 'join' ignored
<alvin_rxg> pt: /ignore * join
<alvin_rxg> pt: /IGNORE * JOINS
<pt> 我用的是 /ignore * noti
<pt> 是不是就是忽略所有用户的notifications呢？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 睡觉去了，光光
<pt> 好像不起作用。。。
<alvin_rxg> pt: /ignore * parts
<pt>  types of data to ignore, one or all of: PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<pt> 没有parts啊
<jRome741_> 是 /ignore joins quits 么？
<pt> 不是
<alvin_rxg> 分两次
<pt> /ignore joins 和 /ignore quits?
<pt> /help ignore没有joins和quits这俩参数啊
<jRome741_> IGNORE [-regexp | -full] [-pattern <pattern>] [-except] [-replies] [-network <network>] [-time <secs>] <channels> [<levels>]
<jRome741_> 在 /help levels:
<jRome741_> 有quits,joins,...
<pt> 奇怪
<pt> \help ignore
<pt> 搞定了！
<pt> 在 xchat 下面是 \set irc_conf_mode 1
<pt> 客户端不一样命令好像也不一样
<pt> 谢谢大家
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢！谢谢国家！谢谢淫民！谢谢爹娘！
<knownbad> 龟儿子乖，给你糖吃。
<alvin_rxg> 《Die Tür》 悖论啥的，真烦
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-13
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.leiphone.com/0612-ce6093-mysql.html
<jameswei> 你们好
<jameswei> 请教个问题可以吗？
<richardlxc> 大家好
<little_imadper_a> jameswei: 直接说问题
 * little_imadper_a 在纠结要不要回去睡一个回笼觉~
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 你做完失眠阿？
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 不是, 是睡得太晚了... 期末了...
<little_imadper_a> jameswei: 你要问什么直接问
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 还在读书阿
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 你那天还说你有老婆了
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 恩, 我说的是有女朋友了... 而且确实有
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 哦
<jameswei> 笔记本电脑，用USB移动硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.04 ，直接在移动硬盘上启动系统，合上笔记本盖子，没法挂起，再打开，死机，按什么都没用，只能长按电源键关机，请问有办法解决吗？
<little_imadper_a> \rs: Conkeror 用过吗?
<little_imadper_a> jameswei: acpi的问题吧?
 * kk 3.0.0-20-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 1 17:28:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 这么晚才到公司?
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 啊, 今天比较早
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐, 我同事要买HHKB Pro2 type-s啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 傻子才买hhkb
<adam8157> roylez: why
<roylez> adam8157: 用着用着就用不了标准键盘了
<adam8157> roylez: 这个确实, 多买几把吧
<roylez> adam8157: 不如买realforce
<little_imadper_a> 恩, 同赞同realforce
<adam8157> roylez: 我还是觉得买把87的filco就好...
<little_imadper_a> filco用过零轴和青轴, 感觉所谓的超硬涂层, 不如直接改成pom好..
<roylez> little_imadper_a: 看不出你是个财主呢
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 看不出你是个财主呢
<hoxily> test
<roylez> hoxily: test failed
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<hoxily> roylez: ==!
<little_imadper_a> roylez: 用过而已, 跟同学换着用呗
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ....
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 我穷你是知道的 壕
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 用的啥手机?
<roylez> adam8157: 你嚎全世界都知道了
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: bb 9k, 上个手机坏了, 这是1040买的
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 我的175买的, 包邮
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 有钱人都低调~  :L
<roylez> adam8157: 豪人都用非智能手机
<mugebjgd> bb 9k? 还不如htc chacha呢日
<little_imadper_a> mugebjgd: 不喜欢android
<little_imadper_a> mugebjgd: 单纯的不喜欢android
<mugebjgd> little_imadper_a: 你的不喜欢没有理由 说说理由
<little_imadper_a> mugebjgd: 没有呀, 我就是不喜欢, 不行吗?
<mugebjgd> little_imadper_a: 可以
<roylez> adam8157: http://consumerist.com/2012/06/newegg-installing-linux-on-your-computer-is-basically-the-same-as-breaking-it.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: Newegg: Installing Linux On Your Computer Is Basically The Same As Breaking It - The Consumerist
<mugebjgd> bb快倒闭了
<little_imadper_a> rim倒就倒吧
<little_imadper_a> 我就是看上他的全键盘用起来舒服了
<stardiviner> 版本控制里 sign off 是啥意思?
<mugebjgd> 全键盘的机器多了
<roylez> adam8157: 新蛋蠢到这个地步，难怪亚马逊要发达
<adam8157> roylez: 你们有调戏魔瓜
 * little_imadper_a afk
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357425
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 学习之后我变身夜店舞王 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez: ...上班呢啊!!!
<roylez> adam8157: 上毛的班
<roylez> adam8157: 我就在家啊
<debianer> 唉，升级到CM9，虽然漂亮，但速度慢了。很想再降级回到2.3.7
<debianer> 很想再降级到CM7.2
<debianer> hoxily: 不知道怎么降级哦，CM9--->CM7.2
<adam8157> roylez: 办公室电话有个missed的美国电话, 不知道啥情况
<roylez> adam8157: 你的基友，万里追魂
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<roylez> gfrog: 仰慕我不？
<gfrog> roylez: 仰慕你有好处么？
<roylez> gfrog: 仰慕我，我就把 adam8157 赏给你...
<gfrog> roylez: 我对胡子拉茬的物体不感兴趣。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 可以一根根拔嘛
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。 又不是猪毛，哪有直接薅的。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 一个巨嗲的搬到了离我这里比较近的cube.... 真受不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗲？ hss的吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是, 那个女的, nnnnd, 烦死了
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩哈哈，她终于走了，当年在我后面的cube
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦... 现在离我大概五六米...
<gfrog> huntxu: 为神马vdsm的upstream这个月一直在纠结pep8的问题？
<gfrog> huntxu: 他们吃饱了撑的没事干么？
<AlmondShell> 提问；rar 解压时候能不能指定编码方式- -
<huntxu> gfrog: 找點事情做
<gfrog> AlmondShell: 能，待我查查选项。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: pep8是bible, 吾等要遵守, 不得逾越
<AlmondShell> 别人win下发我个rar包，解压出来貌似编码不能识别- -。。
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog roylez gmail收git patch好杯具，求solution
<adam8157> huntxu: 我就是gmail收的啊, 用mutt就没问题了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就更简单了，不遵守pep8的一律砍掉，还要讨论啥。。
<gfrog> AlmondShell: 哦，我想起来我以前怎么干的了，先当乱码解出来，然后convmv的。。
<AlmondShell> 。
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 。。
<adam8157> gfrog: md, 听到声音就不舒服!
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 装个convmv试试= =
<gfrog> huntxu: 具体肿么个杯具法？ 没thread了？ 还是没等宽字体看着难受？
 * adam8157 听点重金属抵消下
<gfrog> adam8157: 买副耳机吧童鞋
<adam8157> gfrog: 他是存patch, 打patch不方便, 用mutt毫无压力
<gfrog> adam8157: 有时候这大姐还在办公室打电话，一打半小时那种，我直接崩溃。
<huntxu> adam8157: opera有問題
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是gmail的界面還是一樣一團糟啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不對，你mutt是pop還是imap
<adam8157> huntxu: imap
<huntxu> adam8157: 存和打不難
<huntxu> adam8157: 是thread
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog in-reply-to和reference被忽略掉了
<AlmondShell> gfrog: convmv - converts filenames from one encoding to another 话说应该不止文件名问题吧。。。我文件内容也乱了的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦， save original message啊。
<gfrog> AlmondShell: 内容乱了找编辑器，或者iconv
<adam8157> huntxu: gmail的thread处理要根据多个方面, mutt逻辑简单些
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 好的，我试试
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 00/20-20/20就會變21個thread，一有人從中間回復，就杯具了
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 因為他們本來該呆在同一個thread裏
<stardiviner> 我咋没这样的问题??? 我的好好的...
<ofan> adam8157: offlineimap?
<adam8157> ofan: .
<ofan> imap速度太慢了
<huntxu> stardiviner: 難道是因為chat-view?
<stardiviner> huntxu: 不知道chat-view是啥,我是用getmail下载的,pop形式,mutt排thread非常好
<ofan> 网爆Adobe拒绝向北航学生卖软件
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/192081.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 网爆Adobe拒绝向北航学生卖软件_Adobe_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> stardiviner: 說了不關客戶端事
<ofan> pop不能同步flag
<huntxu> stardiviner: gmail上面就沒有了thread
<stardiviner> huntxu: 有啊,我用gmail看邮件列表都没问题啊
<huntxu> stardiviner: git patch
<stardiviner> huntxu: git patch是啥? 邮件列表?
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<huntxu> stardiviner: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是mutt正常，網頁正不正常？
<gfrog> huntxu: 貌似我的gmail确实也不没法把patch放到一个thread里，不过我觉得这样还好，要不一大坨patch都放到一个页面里，也不方便查找。
<stardiviner> huntxu: 先假设你说的是真的问题(我之看了一半谈话,不清楚主题是啥), 你如果是从电脑上发出的邮件, 那么你就可以用procmail之类的修改邮件头,进来的邮件也一样,这样你就可以在mutt上正常显示了. 这种就是mutt的强大之处.
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<huntxu> stardiviner: 沒說mutt...
<stardiviner> huntxu: 是说Gmail?
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<stardiviner> 说git patch?
<huntxu> gfrog: opera保留了一切gmail下來的內容，沒thread，opera也沒有
<stardiviner> huntxu: 你要看git patch的thread?
<huntxu> stardiviner: 差不多
<stardiviner> huntxu: git patch是附件的形式?
<huntxu> stardiviner: 顯然不是
<stardiviner> huntxu: sorry我不知道git patch的形式, 能简单说说么? 我也好想想法子? 我很好奇....
<stardiviner> huntxu: 看了下git patch, 就是发送commit以邮件形式? 是吗?
<huntxu> stardiviner: 嗯
<warmsun> topic
<warmsun> 不会用 怎么解？
<warmsun> help
<stardiviner> huntxu: 那我还有些不清楚的, 你是要在Gmail网页里看这些邮件? 来自别人的和自己的?
<stardiviner> wangbo_: /topic
<huntxu> stardiviner:
<huntxu> stardiviner: 對，現在的問題是，gmail不會把in-reply-to到一個郵件的放到同一個thread
<warmsun> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<stardiviner> 不能在mutt里吗? 只能在Gmail的话,就只能手动来做了, 在搜索框里用In-Reply-To: ....***
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 唉，转是转过来了，不过感觉相当麻烦。。谢谢了
<stardiviner> huntxu: 或者你去给Gmail开发人员提建议....
<gfrog> AlmondShell: 编码问题神马时候都是很麻烦的。。。
<warmsun> hello everyone
<adam8157> huntxu: 没注意
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 恩，我去折腾个脚本试试，免得以后再麻烦一遍
<stardiviner> huntxu: 你也许可以在自己发出的邮件里添加一下邮件头信息试试,
<sjd_zeus> 谁部署过logicaldoc
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • Ubuntu 上make出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377834 想要在Ubuntu 11.10 上安装如链接所示C++ library. http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/software/fastcluster/ 我已安装如下软件： Linux CMake >= 2.6.0 Python >= 2.5 (but < 3.0) MPI library (OpenMPI is recommended) Numpy ( http://numpy.scipy.org/ ) PyTables ( http://www.pytabl …
<AlmondShell> - -重复删除同样的文件到回收站，结果gnome貌似出问题了。。。悲剧
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 据说Grub可以加声音命令是play，有人详解一下吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377837 听说，在Grub里有播放声音的命令， 据说是play 想请大大们说下，具体格式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 素还真 — 2012-06-13 11:35
<wolf35> 好啊，大家
<wolf35> ou ren a
<wolf35> 没有人啊
<xxoo> 、
<xxoo> 奇怪，使用客户端登录怎么没有这个频道呢？
<little_imadper_a> xxoo: 可能是你忘记加#了
 * little_imadper_a 吃饭去...
<pt> 请问见多识广的朋友，定制性最强的irc客户端是哪个
<ofan> pt: netcat
<pt> ofan: 我只用它上草榴
<nyfair> pt: 有个游戏引擎直接用的irc接口
<pylaurent> pt
<pylaurent> pt: 草榴？
<pt> 先用xchat凑合一下，熟悉irc基本用法
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，我想搭建自己的邮件服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377847 我想搭建自己的邮件服务器，就是用自己的邮箱，不用去别人的网站上申请邮箱，求指点，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 pqrq123 — 2012-06-13 13:16
<little_imadper_a> firefox是不是已经停止开发了... 这么大的bug都不修复
<sjd_zeus1> 真冷清呀
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 有什么bug？
<vivatma> 有精通Python网页数据获取的吗？
<vivatma> 求帮助
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 用一会儿, 鼠标右键就不管用了
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 每天都这样
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 直接描述问题
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我还没遇到过。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: firefox13
<vivatma> 问题就是想找人写代码，哈哈
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你这么激进做什么。
<imtxc> vivatma: 你牛。
<imtxc> vivatma: 题目。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 喵的, 是arch官方给更新的
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 估计是爬虫什么的吧
<vivatma> 对的
<vivatma> 我想要抓取淘宝搜索结果页的产品列表，价格信息等
<imtxc> vivatma: 具体题目以及开户行帐号，密码。
<vivatma> --
<little_imadper_a> 前两天我们宿舍的人就在爬淘宝
<little_imadper_a> 还是别的购物平台
<vivatma> 求QQ
<imtxc> 要玩淘宝的话，支付宝转帐也是可以的。
<little_imadper_a> 何必呢, 一页一页的打开, 然后保存就好了
<vivatma> 关键是要每个小时搜索50次
<vivatma> 每次100页
<imtxc> vivatma: 老师出的题目？
<vivatma> 我做分析用的
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 一定要python?
<vivatma> 其他的也可以吧
<vivatma> 丢在linux上运行的
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 这东西, 现在开始学, 到你吃晚饭前也写出来了
<vivatma> 数据存在mysql里
<vivatma> xx
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 他不是自己用的。
<vivatma> 我是自己用的 --
<vivatma> beautifulsoup可以抓简单的，毕竟python没学，捉襟见肘
 * kenifanying 之前有备份过一次android 的 mmssms.db文件，现在想把之前备份的mmssms.db 与现在手机上的mmssms.db合并怎么弄？ 不懂sqlite
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 就是现在开始学python, 到你写出爬虫, 也就下午五点就搞定的样子
<lfymail> python语法简单啊
<vivatma> 现在有爬虫了。
<vivatma> 就是不会翻页
<lfymail> 很容易上手的
<vivatma> 所以找精通的人帮忙下。
<gfrog> vivatma: 1小时50次，每次100页，你会迅速的被taobao封掉的。。
<vivatma> sqllite也简单，export 成 csv 再导入即可
<vivatma> kenifanying:
<little_imadper_a> 翻页... 找到链接然后把链接当作下一次函数调用的参数就行了吧.. 递归...
<kenifanying> vivatma,  how to?
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: 对~ 所以当当
<roylez> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
<kenifanying> vivatma, 否者能否直接将其中的信息以邮件，纯文本之类的格式导出来？
<vivatma> 可以的啊
<vivatma> sqlite, .mode csv  .output export.csv  select * from table .exit
<kenifanying> vivatma, thanks!
<lfymail> 貌似看别人用bash写过
<vivatma> gfrog: 不会封的
<vivatma> 也可以用淘宝的API
<hoxily> kk: 你好.
<kk> hoxily, 您好！  ㍥ 
<imtxc> roylez: 主席 N9 的屏幕是有弧度的么？ 那么它就不用贴膜了是吧。
<roylez> imtxc: 我手机从来不贴膜
<hoxily> kk: 为什么用敬语呢?
<imtxc> roylez: 哦啊，也对。
<lfymail> 人家好不容易把屏幕给做薄了，结果却被贴膜了
<kk> hoxily, 为什么在AIML过马路？  ㍥ 
<vivatma> little_imadper_a: 能找你室友写个吗？哈哈
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 那得等我从实验室回去之后再去找他
<vivatma> 好啊
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 不过, 话说你不是就差那一个功能了吗? 就是挖下一页的功能?
<vivatma> 是的
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 找个会python的写, 几分钟就搞定了
<vivatma> 不过我想应该有更专业的写法
<vivatma> 所以来这找会python的了
<little_imadper_a> 好多都会
<vivatma> 我在学校的时候不学无术，不折腾这种有用的，着实后悔。
<imtxc> vivatma: 刷个淘宝， 实在是无用。
<imtxc> 就是找到再便宜的，也得花钱呐，因此，多赚钱才是王道。
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 所以现在去学, 真的一下午就搞定的东西, 后悔没用的, 现在去学才有用
<vivatma> imtxc: 这边是用来分析数据用的。学是肯定要的。哈哈
<little_imadper_a> 我擦, 这octave也太慢了吧
<little_imadper_a> matlab有啥快一点儿的开源替代吗? octave满了30倍不止呀
<stardiviner> vivatma: 你在写程序刷淘宝?
<vivatma> 要获取信息
<vivatma> 不是刷淘宝
<vivatma> 哈哈
<stardiviner> vivatma: 获取什么信息, 我想看看
<stardiviner> vivatma: 爬虫那样类型的, 还是?
<vivatma> 爬虫是一种途径，api 也可以如果行的话
<vivatma> 因为要分析淘宝产品销量对其排名黏着度影响
<vivatma> 优化推广资源
<stardiviner> vivatma: 程序写好了吗? 去见识下结果
<vivatma> xx
<stardiviner> vivatma: 就像团购推荐上的热门那样?
<vivatma> 不不
<stardiviner> vivatma: 啥样的?
<vivatma> 那是数据挖掘关联推荐的
<vivatma> 和搜索这个排名没关系
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 你不搞数据挖掘, 爬他数据干嘛?
<vivatma> 数据挖掘得先有数据呢
<stardiviner> vivatma: 那你是怎么做的?
<vivatma> 找人帮忙写代码啊，哈哈
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 给俺讲一下svm和线性回归的结果差异体现在哪里, 俺告诉你怎么加翻页
<stardiviner> 有什么命令可以释放swap和内存吗? 我咋感觉我的swap使用这么高啊,我没开什么啊
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 不用释放
<vivatma> 加页只要把URL里的字符串换下重新open即可
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 对呀
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 我也知道不用释放.... 问题是奇怪为啥总那么高swap, 内存高我理解linux的使用,可swap不一样啊
<stardiviner> vivatma: 那不是不难么?
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 不知道, 反正我swap基本用不到
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 我用掉了80%.... 内存50%
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 内存不够大吧
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 那也应该先用完内存,然后swap才显的大啊
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: swap是你在内存用满之后没有释放出来.
<vivatma> little_imadper_a: 线性回归是说低纬度的么
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 大概是的, 所以疑惑上来问问咋释放swap...
<stardiviner> vivatma: 那是数学问题....
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 恩, 线性回归到高维度太麻烦了
<little_imadper_a> listNet也是用的svm吗?
<stardiviner> 去查线性回归....
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 梯度下降什么的... data mining的最基本的算法
<vivatma> 就好比搞了N层的盗梦空间，然后再线性拟合。
<vivatma> --
<vivatma> 是这样子的吧 little_imadper_a
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 原来如此, data什么的最难了... algorithm什么的, 超级恐怖的
<vivatma> 哈哈
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 你说的listNet? 我还在看论文... 还没看懂...
 * little_imadper_a 狗屎作业!
<vivatma> 我是觉得再看着高级的东西可以变成最简单的模型。
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 最近流行长名字么...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 切, 我现在的名字是被nick_serv截短了之后的~
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 原名是 little_imadper_ai_xizao ?
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 爱洗澡?
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 小XX爱洗澡
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 我来广州之后是天天洗澡不假...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: .....
<stardiviner> vivatma: 我比较了下淘宝下一页的url的差别, 也就是 这个变量 &yp4p_page=1 和变量 &s=126 的增加 那打开下一页是不是只要打开这些url组成的页面就可以了?
<vivatma> 是URL链接里有个 #40 #80
<hoxily> adam8157: little_imadper_away ?
<little_imadper_a> hoxily: 这你都能猜到...
 * little_imadper_a 膜拜 好犀利哥 !
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 你在linux下, 用的matlab For Linux做的数据挖掘?
<hoxily> little_imadper_a: lit_mad_away was used by you yesterday.
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教，汉王绘画板 gp0806 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377852 昨天朋友的绘画板换了个好的，把他的-汉王创意高手-gp0806黑来了哈哈，没在linux下用过绘画板,在网上找了个驱动make了下 usb识别了 Code:  $ lsusb  Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0b57:8511 Beijing HanwangTechnology Co., Ltd Code:  …
<vivatma> little_imadper_a:  matlab 太贵了
<little_imadper_a> hoxily: 呃... 我都不记得了..
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: octave? 这东西慢死了!!!!!!!
<vivatma> 话说一般都是mysql+excel 做的图表和一些统计。
<vivatma> 哈哈
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: ...
<vivatma> 所以什么matlab spss sas 啥的都被excel秒杀
<vivatma> 偶尔来个R
<vivatma> 据说R可以自动转义成SQL
<vivatma> 听着很帅
<little_imadper_a> ...
<vivatma> 哈哈
<vivatma> little_imadper_a: 数据量比较大，60W的客户数据及百万的客户订单
<vivatma> 还没加上流量
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 百万的订单不大, 一点儿也不大
<vivatma> 说大也大，说小也小。
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 额... 我要是有两个订单就很好了....
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 一般600w的数据能有800mb左右
<vivatma> 反正现在数据库是20GB
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 卖什么...
<little_imadper_a> vivatma: 那是很大了... 订单信息量好大呀...
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 淘宝上开个小店铺啥的
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 卖啥? 有兴趣诶~
<vivatma> 还没流量数据
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 本来卖珍珠的, 后来合作的(就是实体店那人)不合作了, 所以现在还在找货源
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 珍珠, 这东西我用不起呀
<nyfair> 话说你们开小店？
<stardiviner> nyfair: 我是, 他们不是
<nyfair> 我也来打打广告，腐女的最爱
<lfymail> 有钱人真多啊
<nyfair> http://www.masadora.net/
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 首页 - 魔法集市玛沙多拉
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 我也就是在淘宝开店, 卖任何东西都可以, 就是在现实世界里找到实体店然后合作, 自己没钱进货
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 网络打印?
<nyfair> 虎穴直销
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 不是, 就是我在淘宝开店,但是没货, 货都是找别的店合作的. 简单说我就是在网上的一个销售者
<stardiviner> nyfair: 这个一点都不腐女啊....
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 我是说, 你没钱进货, 可以考虑网络打印业务
<stardiviner> little_imadper_a: 还没听说过, 我去搜索了解下, 谢谢建议啊
<nyfair> stardiviner: 虎穴直销，关键是这4个字
<little_imadper_a> stardiviner: 别客气
<nyfair> 话说在linux上用绘画板，这该有多疼啊
<stardiviner> nyfair: 大多是动漫, 而不是BL作品... 连个BL的图片都没看到, 我也算是控BL的,就是没发现...
<stardiviner> nyfair: 外接的那种? 不清楚是否支持唉... 确实挺蛋疼, 和无线USB网卡一样
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 数位板? 那东西都有驱动了, 怎么疼了?
 * adam8157 station比laptop编译快太多了
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 57Gz5bid5oCO5LmI5qC35ZWKCg==
<nyfair> stardiviner: 你当腐女也像宅男一样喜欢买各种下限本子？
<little_imadper_a> freeflyi1g: 这么一句无关痛痒的话, 也要用base64...
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 解码给我看啊
<little_imadper_a> roy
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 这么一句无关痛痒的话, 也要用base64...
<little_imadper_a> roylez: echo "57Gz5bid5oCO5LmI5qC35ZWKCg==" | base64 -d
<little_imadper_a> 米帝怎么样啊
<little_imadper_a>  
<stardiviner> nyfair: 倒也不是, 就是没看到BL的东西觉得不算是专面向腐女的,反倒是面向动漫爱好者
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: little_imadper_a 蛋疼 lol
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 不咋样...除了食物充足
<nyfair> stardiviner: 本来就是面向acg群的，但是天朝腐女战斗力是宅男的10倍
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 牛排吃足了
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 解出来乱码
<nyfair> 米帝怎么样啊
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 这是什么编码的？
<stardiviner> nyfair: 确实, 腐女很强大, 光看QQ群就知道了, 我曾经搜索过, 数量比动漫多.
 * adam8157 Fedora竟然要手动装glibc-static
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 不可能吧... 解码出中文呀
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 好吧，我知道了
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 但是没有加参数设置编码是你的责任
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 我的不用加
<nyfair> 堂堂中国人，干嘛不用gbk
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你给解下？ Tlc5cFVqVk1kWE5EWnowOUNnPT0K
<iOpera> 疼疼呢？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, 有意思吗/~
<iOpera> 疼疼难道真的挂一档，游历全国去了。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 嘛。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 我们
<iOpera> 是吧。至少是3层吧。ff不熟悉加密。des都是3des
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 是三层
<iOpera> 很早，des算法都是3层了的。
<iOpera> 至少1x年了
 * MeaCulpa ffmpeg 又搞停我机器... 1 thread...
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 牛排没吃，有这个我也不点。生的不喜欢，我喜欢焦的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: T410这么渣？给了4核散热没测试过？
<wzssyqa> rthymbox 2.27 布局好搓
<roylez> iOpera: 捂神
<wzssyqa> 2.97
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天知道，我转片子，1 thread ffmpeg, mkv->npeg2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gcc 只能 -j1
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你真悲剧啊，跟我一样不吃牛排
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 否则就>100度，关机了
<freeflyi1g> wzssyqa: 一直都很差吧
<wzssyqa> freeflyi1g: 没有最搓，只有更搓
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i134161
<MeaCulpa> T410的散热还是无法支持编译个转码
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我上冰块了
<iOpera> mkv还转啥。
<nicol> thinkpad??
<MeaCulpa> xunlei可以搞云转码到mpeg2了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 烧dvd
<iOpera> roylez:
<nicol> 其实还是觉得小黑好用
<iOpera> 。。 还有dvd
<MeaCulpa> nicol: 键盘好，仅此而已，键盘我也几乎不用了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 家里卡那
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 家里看，给娃娃看得
<nicol> MeaCulpa: 我现在买的昭阳，键盘烂的要死
<MeaCulpa> nicol: 其他笔记本键盘都超级烂
<iOpera> 我准备扔了的，多年不用。 买一个高清播放器嘛。
<nicol> MeaCulpa: 还没有以前的小黑好用，虽然笨点慢点
<iOpera> 带sd卡，或者sata外挂的。
<MeaCulpa> nicol: 现在笔记本就不该有键盘，直接作平板，外接键盘
<MeaCulpa> nicol: 联想一体机不错阿，现在配置太差，我觉得适合公司用
<nicol> 还是X200系列吧
<nicol> X1是什么键盘啊？ 貌似不是传统tp键盘啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要开始往GSA备份东西了，我觉得我的电脑经不起我这样烧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那里有VGA线么
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, 帮看一个正则
<little_imadper_a> iOpera:  if ($lnFea =~ m/^(\d+) qid\:([^\s]+).*?\#docid = ([^\s]+)$/)
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 后面的是向后看?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 是写错的环视...向后看..
<MeaCulpa> 阿弥陀佛
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 怎么了? 少了个=?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch下識別不了ipod touch腫末辦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377858 Code: $ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  …
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 酷胖, 环视是不是要用小括号括起来才能用?
<FrankLv> awk 正则匹配中 我只能对某个运算符开启IGNORECASE么 ？ $6=="" ||  $6!="" && $6 ~ /HOSTNAME.ignore.case.com/ 比如我只是需要后面那个匹配忽略大小写
<FrankLv> 要不这么搞？ tolower($6) ~ /tolower(HOSTNAME.ignore.case.com)/
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 别文我，我不pl
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 我一般都tolower, 但是数据大的话..
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 我宁可把大小写都写进正则
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: ee不知道干嘛去了... 昨天他闲了一天, 今天估计赶工作去了
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 你用的什么［环视］ 是什么意思，greedy?
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 就是向前看或者向后看, 在regexp里面就是 ?=或者?<=
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 我不知，不懂，用。我只知道greedy与否
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 没必要为了少写几个字母，搞个ignorecase
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: greedy? 中文?
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: IGNORECASE也许只有gawk有，从没看到有人用过
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 贪婪？ 最大匹配？
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 最大匹配? 你说了中文我也不懂... 完了...
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: ignorecase 全局有效
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 为什么要烧dvd呢，现在随便买个电视机都能解码h264啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我家电视都是sony, 三星
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 只有divx
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 问题是这个是hostname，nslookup查出来的，应该不长，我ignorecase没效果（solaris下awk，等下试试/usr/xpg4/bin/awk），不行先tolower
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老人，喜欢买那些
<nyfair> 呃
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: SOLARIS不是GAWK
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: SOLARIS是人间最原始的AWK它儿子，/usr/xpg4/bin/awk 是nawk 都不是GAWK
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 你死心吧
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: Oh boy～
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 对于sed/awk,建议你对linux社区的信息不听，不闻，不问，保持心灵的纯净
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 还有shell
<MeaCulpa> 一句话，忘了 gnu
<nyfair> 我母上去年买了个海信，我觉得还不错，1080p看动画很爽
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩，我也说国产的液晶好
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我爹妈家里是SONY最后一代特丽龙，电子枪的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 爹妈追求的是一家人其乐融融任何角度都能看电视，液晶simply fails
<nyfair> 唉唉，不同人不同需求
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 扩展regex最好也别用，老老实实AaBbCc吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩，我家老人还是喜欢电子枪
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 那就手机解码，输出到电视机上
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: .... VGA线没有
<MeaCulpa> 要带TV out 的显卡
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: sony电视机不能插usb?
<MeaCulpa> RGB分量输出的手机？ omg
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ... 废话
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: sony那时候还在推MD, 鄙视USB呢
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: Hmmm ，print tolower("HOSTNAME.ignore.case.com") 结果还是有大写的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu假死问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377859 我换过N个ubuntu的版本了，不管是u10.04，u1010,u1104,u1110,u1204,以及xubuntu，linuxmint 都会出现下面的情况 Quote: 不管在做什么事，移动鼠标的时候，突然，鼠标不动了，系统卡死，等1~2分钟，系统恢复， 但是鼠标的指针 …
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 说了，别拿gawk说事
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 你自己可以写个函数，sprintf到ascii, 再减去偏移量...再sprintf回来
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: /usr/xpg4/bin/awk 还靠谱，结果OK
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 有工作的我先不造轮子了 ：P
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: awk --version
<MeaCulpa> 恩，有最好
<MeaCulpa> tolower 只要不是那AT&T awk 应该都有了
<FrankLv> HOSTNAMELOWCASE=tolower("HOSTNAME.ignore.case.com")
<FrankLv> if ( $6 ~ /HOSTNAMELOWCASE/ ) { pirnt "match 2" }else { print "not match 2"; print $6; print HOSTNAMELOWCASE }
<FrankLv> 有点小妖怪哦，条件没有成立，打出来的$6和HOSTNAMELOWCASE是一样的
<lfymail> 最后的 print 加上引号
<lfymail> 不然整成变量了
<FrankLv> HOSTNAMELOWCASE 是个变量
<stardiviner> 这是python ? 咋看着这么别扭捏....
 * FrankLv awk,为方便都放到一行了，
<FrankLv> $6 ~ /HOSTNAMELOWCASE/ 这个准备换成 index（）来判断好了，不需要正则匹配
<Kandu> ofan: ping
<ofan> Kandu: pong
 * alvin_rxg_buggin PANG
<stardiviner> 原来是awk
<Kandu> ofan: qtnetwork 里面，如何监听事件? 多线程或者根据平台自动选择 epoll/kqueue/iocp?
<Kandu> ofan: 它的内部实现
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: .
<ofan> Kandu: 哪个类
<Kandu> ofan: qTcpServer
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 能不正则尽量不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xunlei离线nb, 我下了StarTrek TNG 全套，都是秒的，中国人还有人看这个...
<ofan> Kandu: http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/36287-QtNetwork-Performance
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: QtNetwork Performance
<Kandu> ofan: 多谢
<tenzu> 胡须肘了
<Kandu> ofan: 你那儿几点钟了?
<ofan> Kandu: 4:30
<Kandu> ofan: 你不是人
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 你回国了?
<ofan> Kandu: ...
<ofan> Kandu: 10点就睡了，一会再睡
<Kandu> ofan: 我原没指望你 pong 的..
<tenzu> hūxūzhōule
<Kandu> ofan: 超人再见 XD
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 什么时候能带研究生?
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 疼教授
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 这么复杂的，匹配整行，容易出错的
<iOpera> tenzu: ?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 还得若干年
<tenzu> iOpera: baishēn
<iOpera> ...
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 不是我写的... 不过已经搞定了..
<ofan> 俄罗斯程序员统治Google编程挑战赛
<ofan> 印度参赛选手人数最庞大，有3080人参加资格赛，但最后进入第三轮的只有3人，第三轮过后全部淘汰。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 一开始以为是向后看, 后来发现原来使用.*这么无耻的方法跳过中间没用的东西了
<ofan> 阿三都是搞软件工程的
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: ....
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 没事, 我可以等~
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 你要有耐心
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 恩~
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 到时记得叫我做你第一批研究生哈~
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 等下, 你带什么专业的?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: offshore engineering
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 不用等了, 就你了
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 恩, 好~  offshore? 近海渔业?
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: Thanks，问题fix了，平常工作中就是老是要混着用Linux/Solaris，平时看的文档啥的以GNU居多
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 海洋工程啦
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 你是学海洋工程的? 有意思吗?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 我要是搞渔业, 我就不愁吃海鲜了
<iOpera> 坏疼疼，发拼音，把系统搞崩溃了。
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 除非你非常需要某些gnu addition, 就算你用了gnu的东西，也尽量恪守支持最广的风格咯
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 反正都是结构计算, 没啥有意思没意思的
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 去了能什么都不做, 只是混个毕业证吗?
<iOpera> 最近发现X显示经常不刷新。有bug
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 阿三小看不得，虽然烂，但是基数大
<tenzu> iOpera: nǐshuōshá
<tenzu> iOpera: 看看能不能再崩溃一次
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你系统那么脆弱阿...
<iOpera> 好久没update了。发现有78M
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 我也来 𣈿 畄 淾 𡮛 鈢 䁂 㞖
<iOpera> 脆弱，都是疼疼害的
<tenzu> iOpera: 用win7不怕崩溃
<iOpera> 来吧
<ofan> iOpera: 你也用gentoo>
<ofan> ?
<iOpera> 没啊
<tenzu> ofan: 神是ubuntu的粉尸
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Ai! laurië lantar lassi súrinen
<ofan> o
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 䢄 孏  䏍 鐋
<iOpera> 我这里的update，被海蜘蛛路由害得，不能完整更新的。
<ofan> ubuntu到现在也没解决关不了机的问题
<ofan> 在虚拟机里都不能关机
<iOpera> jpwt
<tenzu> iOpera: shén, nǐkànwǒxiědehǎobu
<iOpera> momo tenz
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: اللغة العربية
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: yéni únótimë ve rámar aldaron!
<iOpera> lol
<tenzu> iOpera: 截图来看看
 * little_imadper_a iOpera 有没有觉得我发的阿拉伯文最好看
<iOpera> 好看啥。
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/216198
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 阿拉伯文发明的宗旨就是要好看好听
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 本就不是自然出现的语言
<iOpera> upgrade中，这破机器卡死卡死的
<tenzu> iOpera: 我这里有些字母缺失了, 谢特
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 是吗? 这么高端~
<iOpera> 啥缺失了
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 恩，是为了吟诵古兰经发明的。文字借鉴了波斯文
<tenzu> iOpera: 三声的字母都不能显示, 可能是字体问题
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 我一直以为是, 找一块儿方便面, 涂黑了, 往纸上一拍, 就出了来...
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: lol
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 不可妄语，世界上只有古兰经是信徒都念原版的
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1426178584
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y 教你怎么写阿拉伯文 简单实用_杀戮都市吧_百度贴吧
<iOpera> 土耳其那皇宫，门口，有一个阿拉伯字，画得，，，鬼画胡桃
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 圣经之流，随便翻译，那怕是最苛刻的教派，也不限于拉丁
<tenzu> 换了Monaco搞定
<iOpera> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236.orig.tar.gz
<iOpera> nnnnd
<iOpera> 这不能关机了。
<iOpera> 干脆开ml。
<iOpera> 你们继续攻击。
<MeaCulpa> 天杀的sony, 下个软件还要用他们的设备连电脑，还起IE...
<houge> MeaCulpa: 你可以把IE卸载掉
<MeaCulpa> houge: IE我要用的
<MeaCulpa> SONY实在恶心
<houge> MeaCulpa: O
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<byzantium> 谁有C#方面调试的经验
<byzantium> 为啥我的C #工程 断点打不上
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 估计你找不到
<byzantium> ？？？
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 这里很少会有人用c#, mono都悬
<byzantium> 。。。。
 * adam8157 面试俩人 一下午时间就没了
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋~
<MeaCulpa> 牛， 管理者了
<tenzu> adam8157: 面试的妹子?
<adam8157> tenzu: 俩男的...
<tenzu> adam8157: 基情面试
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<nyfair> adam8157: 符合你口味？
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你面的都是码工么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 我们缺人嘛
<MeaCulpa> 一直不知道，码工怎么面...当场写代码？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 当场从无码变成有码
<xiaomo> 编码能力是一方面。根据你的回答就知道你靠谱不。
<MeaCulpa> xiaomo: 有直播么..
<nyfair> 代码有啥好面的，直接谈点天下大事考察下这货逻辑不就ok了
<ofan> 求面试
<MeaCulpa> ...
<xiaomo> MeaCulpa: 木有。找牛蛋蛋吧。
<nyfair> 求牛蛋蛋照片
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/192140.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 高清组图探秘丁磊猪场：11月建成 8名员工养2万头_NetEase 网易_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 当今天朝，有啥讲逻辑的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就是瞎聊, 看知识储备 看思路
<adam8157> nyfair: 求FB牛牛照片
<nyfair> adam8157: 那不就很好么
<tenzu> adam8157: 竟然能聊这么久
<nyfair> adam8157: 我又没说fb是我
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 要是没码字过得呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如我...
<tenzu> FB = first blood?
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: ....
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 我刚才也这么想的
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 你dota打多了
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: ..
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 大大带我lol
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 我新手
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 我用堡垒, 嗯嗯
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 堡垒是谁... ?
<little_imadper_a> ny
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 我又不计较胜负的
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 著名娱乐英雄
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 我都是手选tf, 然后去送...
 * little_imadper_a 和基友吃饭去
<stardiviner> firefox的插件网站怎么是不是无法连接.... 难道firefox addons都被墙了?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: ←_←
<stardiviner> 是不是->时不时
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: ..... 堡垒我还是不认识
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: http://bbs.uuu9.com/viewthread.php?tid=1840870
<kk> tenzu,啥网址y DOTA奇观——力量超2000血量超5万的堡垒！！ - DotaAllstars - 游久社区 - 玩家最喜爱的魔兽争霸3和网络游戏资讯门户社区(bbs.uuu9.com)
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: http://www.zcool.com.cn/work/ZMjk4Njg4.html
<kk> tenzu,啥网址y dota-堡垒（-fun） by lanhaier_绘画艺术_原画/设定_原创设计作品频道 - Powered By 站酷（ZCOOL）
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 高端..我最多用过老版白牛, 晕6秒, cd6秒
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: -fun模式比较有快感
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: .....
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 难道你天天都是跟人对战的么?
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 恩, 以前是, 现在不玩了
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 路人太坑...
 * little_imadper_a 
 * little_imadper_a 吃饭去了~
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 你小心以后跟你的学生打dota被虐~
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 我只跟AI玩
 * adam8157 glibc sucks!!!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: %awk 'BEGIN{print (28.53 + 23.825)*6.35 + 50 + 50}'
<MeaCulpa> 432.454
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH sux on glibc MISMATCH
<roylez> roylez@stalker> which calc                                                                                                                     ~/down 17:13:15
<roylez> calc () { awk "BEGIN{ print $* }"
<roylez> }
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...擦，原来你也...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 咱的 echo "scale=6;""$*" | bc
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 不过貌似awk方便一些
<MeaCulpa> dc -e '28.53 23.825 +6.35*100+pq'
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bc 挫货
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 装b的怎能用bc...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你们两个怪叔叔, bc就可以了
<yall> 居然用DOGc
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你用|也不装b
<yall> 顾名思义啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 应该dc <<< $*
<MeaCulpa> here-string 你的，明白
<lvlv> 大家好，最近看视频出现点问题
<lvlv> 爱奇异的视频看不了了
<lvlv> chomium和firefox都看不了
<lvlv> 以前是看的了的
<lvlv> 有木有知道怎么回事的啊
<lvlv> youku的是可以看的
<stardiviner> lvlv: 在windows下能看么? 如果能, 那可能是linux的原因, 如果不能, 那是奇异的问题, 去测试下windows下能不能看, 显然能看优酷说明flash没问题, 奇异用的是版权格式,可能是flash不支持
<ofan> 问完就跑
<MeaCulpa> 宇宙星神
<nyfair> chrome on win7 爱奇异没问题
<Cherrot> roylez: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6DToeinnhU&feature=related
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y YouTube - (洗脑歌)三遍以后我就忘了原版怎么唱的了
<mraandtux> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac213736
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y 三遍以后我就忘了原版怎么唱的了。。。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> mraandtux: 我们一起抱刘继芬去～
<Cherrot> mraandtux: roylez http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFp7cnAF15g&feature=related
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y YouTube - 聽完之後真的會"上火"
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁能解释一下挂起 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377878 刚才不小心点到挂起，听见关闭电源的声音，然后黑屏，电源灯还亮 按什么都没反应，只能长按电源键关机 开机后到处搜索“挂起”，每个人说法都不一样 所以想听听专业的解释，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 在？
<roylez_> gfrog: 在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 在u
<roylez_> adam8157: smzdm 75人推荐 http://www.smzdm.com/lelo-the-bob-bob-male-g-spot-exploration-massager-dark-blue-burgundy-336-yuan-200-minus-100-actual-236-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y LELO BOB 鲍勃 男用G点探索按摩棒（深蓝/酒红）　336元包邮（满200减100，实际236元）» 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez_: 你妹
<roylez_> adam8157: 180人推荐 http://www.smzdm.com/nostalgic-family-fun-bully-d99-set-of-38-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 怀旧族：其乐无穷 小霸王 D99 套装　38元包邮» 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天球也没踢成, 蓉蓉的饭局也没吃上
<roylez_> adam8157: 蓉蓉的豆腐哪里是那么容易吃的
<roylez_> adam8157: 瑜伽垫买早了，买这个多爽 http://www.smzdm.com/fu-ranks-high-wool-velvet-bedroom-living-room-coffee-table-rug-1-4-2-meters-128-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 富居 高毛丝绒 卧室客厅茶几地毯　1.4*2米　128元包邮» 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez_: 高级
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac358798
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 《非你莫属》这并不可笑嘛.莫黑我绍刚老师 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何才能访问xen下的domU http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377882 ubuntu12.04下通过apt安装xen4.0成功 xen下安装 winserver2003，并成功启动， 用xenwatch的vnc进入win2003，在win2003下可以通过ubuntu12.04的物理网口访问internet以及与ubuntu同一子网下的其它机器。 现在需要在物理局 …
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 哎, 那台机器关不掉了, 只能两个名字了..
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=377883
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 北 京 学 生 妹 上 门 服 务 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<Cherrot> 凸版了
<Cherrot> 屠版了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=377883
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=377884
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 上 海 学 生 妹 上 门 服 务 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=377885
<woju> Cherrot: 看不大懂
<Cherrot> woju: 论坛被屠版了啊
<woju> Cherrot: 哈哈
<Cherrot> woju: 我竟然有幸目睹直播
<stardiviner> 被黑了? 还是被robot挂了?
<stardiviner> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Cherrot> stardiviner: robot通过了验证码审核吧  这事儿已经出过一回了
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?search_id=newposts 围观屠版
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<ofan> 牛逼
<maya> ofan
<maya> ~~~~
<ofan> maya: 啊
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 论坛的验证码很弱?
<maya> O(∩_∩)O哈！
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 只要是验证码都很弱
<ofan> lol
<ofan> 幸好不怎么上论坛，要不然就学坏了
<Cherrot> ofan: ...
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 刚吃饭回来, 怎么可能关不掉?
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 或者用我上次遇到的FVWM论坛的形式, 那才叫高级.... robot绝对回答不了
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我知道就好了, 也不打算关了.
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 什么形式？
<Cherrot> kk: 咋不播报一下呀～～ :D
<imtxc> 这是个什么情况
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 回答唱一首歌的乐队的成员的名字, 把很长一串里选出来几个名字
<kk> Cherrot, 也许这是不可能的。  ㍫ 
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: pkill不行???
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 这招聪明～  我觉得我们应该随机生成个base64串让新用户解密来验证
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我现在想着怎么能够远程登陆它.
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac357823
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 喵星人不爽主人闯入 伸手关门 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 没远程登录搞毛
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 怎么搞
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席终于回来了啊
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 没开服务? 那没法搞呀
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 小白都会知难而退的..... 现在小白都这样,
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我理解不了的是怎么得到那个机器的ip
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 它在局域网里面啊.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 那个机器是不是在内网?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 是啊.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 没办法, 全圆锥都没办法
<stardiviner> 好快, 几秒就被删除了啊
<Cherrot> 版主牛逼～
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 呃.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 除非他先走一下nat, 然后nat表里面有他的记录, 然后如果他也是全圆锥的, 你就可以访问
<Cherrot> roylez_: 太可爱了…… 卡哇伊
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 如果是半圆锥, 地址圆锥, 端口圆锥什么的, 就别想了
<imtxc> ...
<roylez_> Cherrot: 居然敢说可爱
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你应该给喵给跪了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 多可爱的喵～
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 什么叫圆锥
<imtxc> 这么高端..
<little_imadper_a> imtxc cone, 都翻译成圆锥吧
<little_imadper_a> imtxc full cone 全圆锥
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 杭 州 学 生 妹 上 门 服 务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377886 134+29851382慧子134+29851382慧子 134+29851382慧子 无论朋友你是常住本市。。 134+29851382慧子 还是阁下才来我市。这些都不重要。。 134+29851382慧子 因为有我们。在寂寞的深夜。你不在感到孤单和寂寞。。 134+29851382 …
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 啥子东东？
<imtxc> 我了个去!!
<Cherrot> kk: 不错 听我话就是好bot
<imtxc> 论坛肿了
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: udp打洞
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 好蛋疼的词汇
<kk> Cherrot, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍫ 
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 也叫udp穿透
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 就是突破NAT呗
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 恩
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 我的IPv6隧道就是udp的，可惜有时候蛋会阵痛
<little_imadper_a> ....阵痛..
<Cherrot> lol
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 你得的是妇科病, 快去天伦医院治疗
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 每个月总有这么几天～
<little_imadper_a> ............................................................................
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 医院名字都知道，看来没少去啊
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=377884 还在
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 上 海 学 生 妹 上 门 服 务 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 喵的, 我小学的时候, 暑假看电视剧, 他一个广告30分钟!!!
<ofan> ..
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 终于 若干年后，你成为了他们的主治医师
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 哈哈, 我也想呀~
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 最终不幸被病人传染不治身亡
<little_imadper_a> ofan: ................ 我诅咒你一辈子买方便面没调料~
<byzantium> Linux下挺音乐的 播放器 有好的没？？？
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 死亡牛肉
<byzantium> ...
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 支持ape/flac等无损格式, cue支持完美
<byzantium> little_imadper_a, 播放器
<byzantium> 能apt吗？？？
<byzantium> 把包说一下
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: deadbeef
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 貌似有ppa
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 很多年前用的ubuntu了, 那时用ppa装的. 现在不知道了
<byzantium> little_imadper_a, 没有这个deadbeef呀
<little_imadper_a> byzantium: 都说是ppa了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> amarok
<byzantium> 阿婆
<byzantium> ao
<little_imadper_a> 装个amarok, 在gnome里, 依赖就几百兆了
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: Qt的还是KDE的？
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 什么?
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: amarok
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: kde的 :(
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: qt的, 也kde自带的, 是kde项目里的一个
<hbccbh> hi, 我想问下，有没有办法自动安装编译链里缺少的东西？(fedora下)
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我买过有三包调料的北京方便面, 差点辣死我哦.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 北京方便面? 还有这牌子?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 那是高中的时候 5毛钱一包
<little_imadper_a> hbccbh: 有办法. 但是我不记得语法了, 以前用过 类似build-dep
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 高端!
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 你让管理员把那个你t了
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 为什么T
<hbccbh> little_imadper_a: fedora 也行么？貌似 apt-get only喔
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 名字补全太折腾了
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: ercå¼±
<little_imadper_a> hbccbh: 有, 以前用过, 另外一个命令
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 随你怎么说
<hbccbh> 我看看～ :/
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 啊当不在.
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 主席在
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 一个有尾巴,一个有帽子, 我找哪个?
<imtxc> roylez_: roylez 主席 帮忙Kick 了imtxc_away吧..
<little_imadper_a> imtxc 当然是有帽子的
<roylez_> imtxc: ghost他
<zuriaake> 有人吗？
<imtxc> zuriaake: 有.
<zuriaake> 。。。。
<zuriaake> 我一位都吃饭去了
<zuriaake> 以为
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于vnc的一个问题！！！急 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377903 我在ubuntu12.04下用kvm虚拟了一个xp系统，后台运行：kvm -M pc -m 512 -hda /path/to/*.qcow2 -soundhw ac97 -daemonize -vnc 127.0.0.1:1 然后用vncviewer远程链接这个虚拟机。可以是可以，不过界面除了出现鼠标，还出现一 …
<hbccbh> 好激动的样子……
<hbccbh> 再问一个问题，我 fork 了一个东西，然后编译之后出现了很多临时文件，还想改动代码，那怎么清理呢？
<zuriaake> Empathy不能登录qq了？
<little_imadper_a> hbccbh: make clean
<hbccbh> zuriaake: 原来可以过的啊……
<zuriaake> 我记得12.04能登录呀，10.04倒不能登录了
<hbccbh> little_imadper_a: thx~
<little_imadper_a> hb
<little_imadper_a> hbccbh: welcome
<ofan> ...
<hbccbh> zuriaake: 1004的太老了吧，更新下？
<zuriaake> 今天安装了个hacktrack玩玩，结果全英文，吓死我了～～～～
<zuriaake> hbccbh 12.04本本遭不住呀
<zuriaake> 风扇狂转～～～～
<little_imadper_a> zuriaake: arch
<hbccbh> 就更新 qq 协议……
<hbccbh> 也有个webqq啊～
<hbccbh> arch也好
 * little_imadper_a 一直认为, 旧版本的ubuntu不如debian
<zuriaake> little_imadper_a   我几乎吓完了各个版本的ubuntu了
<zuriaake> 难道要我尝试arch?
<little_imadper_a> zuriaake: 你吓他们干嘛? 他们不会害怕的...
<zuriaake> 还是算了吧，听说arch菜鸟驾驭不了～
<little_imadper_a> zuriaake: arch很适合菜鸟的
<little_imadper_a> zuriaake: arch的wiki太全了
<hbccbh> 比 fedora 好多了！
<zuriaake> 。。。
 * Cherrot arch的wiki全而且实用 赞一个～
<hbccbh> fedora 一个版本换一个…… 后悔用 f17 了 T.T
<zuriaake> 大家莫劝了，适合自己的最重要～～～～～
<zuriaake> ubuntu10.04更新qq协议在empthy居然不见了qq登录了
<PC-X69> kk
<imtxc> QQ害了好多想用Linux的人.
<Cherrot> imtxc 和QQ没啥关系
<imtxc> Cherrot: 装上一找, 发现连QQ 都不能聊迅雷都不能用, 再就不用了
<Cherrot> imtxc 说到底还是windows习惯的牵绊
<imtxc> Cherrot: 对啊.
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 似乎也就 webqq 的協議不會輕易改吧？
<stardiviner> 我觉得让他们回去用QQ,用迅雷, 用windows挺好的, 非要让他们接受linux没什么意思, 喜欢的人自然喜欢, 不喜欢的无所谓啦. 跟他们扯linux这个好那个好有个毛用, 人家就是只想聊聊天,泡泡美女,下下H, 还能干啥?
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 严重同意
<ofan> 用mac吧，能开qq还能用*nix的cli
<ofan> 虚拟机支持也好
<Cherrot> ofan: 穷屌丝路过   而且人家的系统直接不许装到非mac机上 虽然是可以。。
<imtxc> ofan: 同意, 关键mac的本我个人不喜欢外观, 喜欢小黑.
<ofan> Cherrot: 用的就是这系统
<stardiviner> ofan: 大多数人连mac也玩不好,,,, 我一朋友买了air, 说上面只有QQ什么的, 其他一些常用的比如人人之类的windows下能安装的都没有... 我说, "没有啊, 我听说mac下的软件还是很多的啊, 你自己安装好了" 人家就是要windwos, 那就给他windwos,好了, 最后我建议他在air上装上widnwos, 最后我开心的不得了,
<stardiviner> 想到终于我发现了以为这样的现实用户...
<ofan> stardiviner: 我也装了win7,玩游戏用
<stardiviner> ofan: 并不是说windwos不好, 只是人家想要啥, 就给他啥呗, 就像网上购物, 人家觉得这个好, 那就给他这个, 买的人多并不"一定"代表这个东西好, 有点像: 有的道理知道的人多, 但是这些未必就是真理, 所以真理总是掌握在大多数人手中这句是错的
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 你不是找到工作了么
<ofan> stardiviner: 奥 我没说是对的
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯... 嗯嗯, 回去看书...
<Zertad> Hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Zertad> opera 12正式版要来了。谁在用opera的？
<Patrick_DJ> ff的路过.
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我新装的ARCH，以及升级了系统， 发现运行gnome-terminal看不到提醒符，也无法键盘输入.
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，冰火又放完了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> Patrick_DJ: A: 1, check your gnome-terminal settings. 2, check your bashrc etc. 3, test with other terminals. 4, others.
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg_buggin: thanks for your reply. I will check them as you said.
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg_buggin: My environment is ARCH + xfce4, there's a terminal tool called "xfce4 terminal emulator" works fine. I don't do any configuration in .bashrc file, and I run gnome-terminal without any custom config since I use "sudo pacman -S gnome-terminal" to instal it.
<alvin_rxg_buggin> Patrick_DJ: rm -rf .gnome* .gconf*     xD
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求解，最近老是咔掉，什么键都没用，只能强制重启`````求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377914 求解，最近3，4天电脑用1个多小时就会咔掉，什么键都没用，只能强制重启`````求解 不能进terminal ,不能切换登陆`````````无语了，求解````````` 统计信息: 发表于 由 秦 …
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10380422/android-static-linking-vs-dynamic-linking-against-glibc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Android Static Linking vs Dynamic Linking against glibc - Stack Overflow
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这里的against意思就是with?
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg_buggin: I run command "rm -rf .gnome* .gconf*" in my current account home folder without solving this issue.
<alvin_rxg_buggin> what if i have installed the fucking gnome-terminal...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: against本来就那意思
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 求解释...
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg_buggin: 0_0
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我明白那个感觉, 但是词典里没写啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 词典无视
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 理解即可
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 介词，是解释不清的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 理解成under the condition of, provided that, subject to的意思了这里
<jks-liu> 谁能推荐一些emacs的插件  写代码用
<jks-liu> 希望有项目管理  和 自动补全的功能（比如补全openCV的库啥的）
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 介词说不清
<xiaomo> 自动补全不是有 auto-complete 么...
<jiong> linux mint12 可以在线升级到 13嘛？？
<jiong> 求助！！有知道linux mint12 可以在线升级到 13嘛？？
<xiaomo> http://blog.csdn.net/kongxx/article/details/5646900 ~不用  mint 。不过你可以试试这个方法
<kk> xiaomo ⇪ ti: 升级Linux Mint 7到Linux Mint 8 - kongxx的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jiong> xiaomo: 这个方法果断不行阿。
<Zertad> 直接下载iso重装呗！
<jiong> 算了。 不升级了还是。
<xiaomo> 连个升级管理器都没有`~？
<stardiviner> mint没有升级管理器? mint太牛叉了
<jiong> 怎么说呢。 是没有得。 有得只是软件升级。
<xiaomo> 那怎么升级？ 重装？
<Zertad> 发行版升级还是重装靠谱。个人看法。
<xiaomo> 滚动升级的呢？
<jiong> 我的12已经升级到最新了。 可是我想直接升级到13，但没找到方法。
<Zertad> 滚动升级的最爽了。一次安装，基本永远不用重装。除非系统挂了。
<jiong> 无语了，还是算了 。 现在用的还挺好得。。。
<suming> you ren zai ma?
<suming> bluezd  zai?
<qsdiy> 97个里面，应该大部分都是人
<suming> 12.4  tian jia BT5 neng  yong  ma?
 * kenifanying 怎么觉得拼音比英文还难看懂……
<alvin_rxg_buggin> I'm sorry, in my eeepc are the old scritps...
<qsdiy> 看多了就ok
<imtxc> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac358546
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 百合什么的最讨厌了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> imtxc_away: 下去.
<Gun^Rose`> 有用emacs24的吗？
<radflum> 为什么配了棒子歌......
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 有.
<imtxc> radflum: 不了解啊 ,就第一句日语.
<Gun^Rose`> imtxc: 我是arch，比较熟悉23,不小心升级到了24
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 怎么了,据说24启动时间是23的 1/5
<Gun^Rose`> imtxc: 听说24的包管理和兼容性不太好，是真的吗？
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 不清楚啊, 我没用emacs ,虽然打算学, 这里有个用的,这会不在的.
<Gun^Rose`> 哦
<Gun^Rose`> 没事，我现在终于启动成功了
<Gun^Rose`> 就是不熟悉有哪些新功能
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 启动速度果然快很多么?
<Gun^Rose`> 恩，是快很多
<Gun^Rose`> 界面也好看了
<Gun^Rose`> 我现在就是再用emacs+erc和你聊天呢
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 界面?  球截图.
<Gun^Rose`> 我忘了那个贴图地址了
<Gun^Rose`> 你告诉我一下
<imtxc> 上头有啊
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Gun^Rose`> 稍等
<sksk> test
<kk> sksk, .. ..  ㍯ 
<Gun^Rose`> http://imagebin.org/216250
<Gun^Rose`> 刚贴上去
<Gun^Rose`> 对gnome3不熟悉啊，连个截图工具都找不到，用gimp弄的
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 幸苦, 这自体挺好看嘛
<sksk> reboot
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 球字体配置..
<imtxc> 额 我看见用emacs 的就想要配置.
<Gun^Rose`> 哦，我都忘了配置文件是什么了，应该是微软雅黑
<Gun^Rose`> imtxc: 我翻翻看...
<imtxc> Gun^Rose`: 谢了啊.
<suming> 12.4 shuei  tian jia BT5 gong ju yuan?
<Gun^Rose`> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/e6q7xz-81654
<Gun^Rose`> imtxc: 有点乱，注释掉了好多，需要慢慢看
<imtxc> 好
<suming> 12.4有谁添加过BT5
<suming> 12.4有谁添加过BT5工具源
<suming> ubuntu 12.4添加过BT5工具源吗？
<suming> 有人在吗？
<iDracaena> suming: 嗯？
<suming> 12.4添加过BT5工具源吗？
<suming> 添加BT5源 支持吗？
<iDracaena> suming: Mac/Gentoo User, sorry.
<iDracaena> su
<iDracaena> suming: 但是添加源不是很简单的么？
<suming> 是很简单 但是添加以后能用吗？我前几天试了 不能 会出错 不知道为什么？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> gpg 沒加？
<suming> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 21C022AA985E0E11
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: bt5 的 gpg... 不是 ubuntu 的
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/install-backtrack-5-application-in.html
<kk> alvin_rxg_buggin ⇪ t: Install Backtrack 5 Application in Ubuntu
<alvin_rxg_buggin> http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack.gpg
<suming> 还有 我添加的源好多都已经失效了。
<suming> 我现在用的是linux Mint系统
<suming> alvin_rxg_buggin有QQ吗？QQ上聊
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 沒有
<alvin_rxg_buggin> qq
<alvin_rxg_buggin> qq是用來泡妞的
<suming> linux Mint系统添加以后可以用吗？
<suming> 我都弄了两天了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 一般說來，儘量不要隨便添加第三方源。畢竟容易造成軟件包的衝突
<suming> mint你用过吗？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 用過呀。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> debian/ubuntu/mint 都是“類似”，但不同
<suming> 我添加安装以后点击没反应？这是为什么
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 添加安裝？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 好吧…… 你還是請教別人吧，我一般都是直接編輯 /etc/apt/ 以及使用 aptitude 的。 gui 的事你問問別人。
<ofan> 是谁上次问我自动启动tmux的？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 全局自動啓動 tmux ？。。。 =.= 感覺沒有人會這麼做的
<suming> 我也是直接 /etc/apt/so.list  然后apt-get update
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 那有啥錯誤提示，就說明一下唄，簡單的事兒
<suming> W: 无法下载 http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/32/dists/revolution/InRelease
<kk> suming,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<suming> 提示W: 无法下载 http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/32/dists/revolution/InRelease
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 那你驗證下那網址對不對唄。
<suming> 然后在新德里安装  然后点击没反应
<alvin_rxg_buggin> -cn ... 應該是三分鐘熱的一個源
<suming> 你有地址吗？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 你沒嗎？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> suming: 就不能訪問 backtrack-linux.org 嗎？
<suming> 有    好多都已经失效了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 失效了就換唄，那麼簡單的事
<suming> 问题没有啊  网上的都找遍了
<suming> 你给我发一下吧
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 官方的也失效了？！ >Ö<
<suming> 给我发一下吧
<alvin_rxg_buggin> all.repo blablabla  backtrack-linux.org
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 搜索 backtrack repo 或者 mirror 可以找到很多的
<jiong> exit
<Zertad> 下班
<ingpj> 刚下班？
<suming> gpg
<suming> gpg地址
<suming> gpg地址
<suming> 密钥下载地址？
<suming> alvin_rxg_buggin  密钥下载地址？
<suming> alvin_rxg_buggin:密钥下载地址？
<stardiviner> 有谁在Mozilla做过贡献的? 我想进入mozilla新出的mozilla marketplace, 需要对我新注册的profile做担保: https://mozillians.org/en-US/stardiviner
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-14
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 干吗呢
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼干么呢
<knownbad> 打瞌睡
<mugebjgd> knownbad:还没下班？
<knownbad> 哪像你玩完了再来这里露脸。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 屁 东部时间都8点半了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你也该下班了吧
<knownbad> Daylight saving time is 17:23.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你们是18点下？
<knownbad> 只有我是，其他人中午就走了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 为毛？
<mugebjgd> 游水去
 * knownbad 放鲨鱼
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚吃完饭
<mugebjgd> 9点吃完饭？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好晚
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩
<roylez> mugebjgd: 归位了？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 没有呢
<roylez> mugebjgd: 真腐败呢
<mugebjgd> roylez: 还好下周2回家 我快不行了
<roylez> mugebjgd: 被米国妹子榨干了？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 屁 被这傻逼项目快弄疯了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 反正我的逻辑完事 客户测试结果不错 就看继续的测试如何了 没有大毛病就是它了
<roylez> .
<mao> 大家好啊
<mao> 谁知道怎么做个irc机器人吗
<xiamx> 有没有会正则的帮我看个表达式？
<MR1232> 终于链接进来了
<lifeng> xiamx: 有问题直接问，其他人自告奋勇地跳出来响应你现在的招集是有风险的，这意味着必须答出来，否则会很尴尬
<CyrusYzGTt> lifeng§ +1
<MR1232> 为何收藏了聊天室后，下次点击已收藏里面却没有？
<roylez> xiamx: 直接说
<roylez> xiamx: 不要为了问而问
<xiamx> 我想match \n (文本) 同时不match \\n
<nicol> lifeng: ++1
<nicol> 我发现xchat聊天记录，保存不了多少啊
<Zypeh> 我现在才发觉到原来wget支持断点续传的功能……
<iOpera> Zypeh: 哪个不支持？
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ ..你才知道？？ wget -c 就是了
<Zypeh> = =
<Patrick_DJ> 哇哈哈... :)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> iOpera: 神
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<iOpera> roylez: 你有空了？
<roylez> iOpera: 有空，相当有空
<iOpera> 蛋蛋不厚道。乱说话
<roylez> iOpera: 早上3点起来开会，开到5点
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<iOpera> roylez: 你给我解释下，ipv6有啥好处？
<roylez> iOpera: 5点半饿了，只有起床吃饭上班...
<gfrog> roylez: 还在美帝爽着哪？
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> gfrog: 早就归位了
<iOpera> 啥破公司，早上3点起床？碰鬼呢
<ofan> 3点开会..
<roylez> iOpera: 18摸啊
<gfrog> roylez: 难怪
<iOpera> 国内的公司，使用国外的时区？破公司
<roylez> iOpera: 神说的都是对的
<iOpera> 你给我解释下，ipv6有啥好处？
<lerosua> iOpera:  ipv6不是让大家都有公网ip嘛？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 好处是 ,在我这里下六维, 能有30m/s的速度
<iOpera> 有ip。管我屁事。我不在乎这啊。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 破网页，打不开。nnnnd
<lerosua> iOpera: 有ip就可以直接找到联系啊，下载啥 的也快了啊
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 还打不开... 你试试这个: iptv.sysu.edu.cn
<iOpera> 额。我现在试试电信的isp。
<linuxs> 哪个工具可以下载迅雷离线？
<iOpera> lerosua: 我有你电话，随时可以啊
<little_imadper_a> linuxs: 迅雷
<iOpera> 忘记了。这机器没ipv6.
<lerosua> iOpera: 电话能传图给我吗？能给我bt加速吗
<iOpera> lerosua: 传图可以啊。bt，手机上太bt
<little_imadper_a> lerosua: 我有ipv6地址, 但是还是low ID
<linuxs> 迅雷有linux版的？我怎么不知到
<iOpera> linsux: 你可以wine的
<little_imadper_a> linuxs: 谁说是linux版本了?
<little_imadper_a> linu
<ofan> linuxs: 有能提取离线迅雷文件的
<iOpera> 有loli.lu可以下。 linuxs
<iOpera> 以前有脚本可以，后来都被封了。
<linuxs> 好的，我试试。
<ofan> 萝莉撸
<palomino|working> loli.lu.....
<iOpera> roylez: 送点好吃的过来
<roylez> iOpera: ... 让 palomino|working 跑去吧
<iOpera> 破马，又刺激你G点了？
<palomino|working> ee用的域名都这么有特色
<roylez> iOpera: 你想吃草料还是吃马肉都随你
<iOpera> roylez: 马肉不好吃
<palomino|working> 马肉不好吃
<iOpera> 马肉都是臭的
<roylez> iOpera: 马肉有营养
<palomino|working> 马是人类的朋友，请不要当作食物。。
<roylez> iOpera: 马是人类肠胃的朋友
<iOpera> 可乐乐主席就喜欢吃马肉，不喜欢吃牛排。你敢咋地。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 异食癖
<adam8157> roylez: 求回车生成器 某程序出来问我东西一律回车
<iOpera> 不是有yes?
<iOpera> 蛋蛋，今晚和蛤蟆搞基不？
<iOpera> adam8157: YES
<adam8157> iOpera: yes是出一堆y, 又不是回车
<iOpera> 差不多嘛。效果一样
<adam8157> iOpera: 不一样, ...
<iOpera> 自己写expect脚本
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<adam8157> iOpera: 那我还不如一个echo的循环呢
<linuxs> 为何使用电信网络可以直接在chrome中取回离线文件，换成铁通的就无法取回了，取回无响应。
<iOpera> 你这就没水平了嘛。
<iOpera> 因为电信加入了linux基金会。
<iOpera> 是这？忘记了。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你有固定ip啥的没。有域名没。
<adam8157> iOpera: 好吧 yes "" | 就好... cc roylez
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 没, 我只有一个国外空间有固定ip...
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 现在用的ipv6的ip是不是固定的不知道, 没关注过
<iOpera> 2001:250:3002:4435:6631:50ff:fe8b:f741 开一个ftp算了
<iOpera> 你是不是有10T的电影了？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 开ftp没问题, 要什么电影我也可以帮你下~ :)
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 不过我硬盘只有640, 怎么可能有10t电影...
<iOpera> 我要全部的国语的动画片。
<iOpera> 640M？@@
<iOpera> 这一部dvd片子都存不了。。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ... 640g
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在linux里写C语言, 在控制台输出(使用类似printf), 想要控制光标位置, 输出文本颜色等等, 需要用到哪些API或是包含哪些.h文件啊?
<iOpera> 额。好吧。鸡。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 硬盘怎么可能还有这么小
<little_imadper_a> Patrick_DJ: ncurse
<iOpera> 我以为你搞精细系统呢
<little_imadper_a> Patrick_DJ: man ncurse
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 那是搞老爷机的好不好!
<iOpera> 那你有动画片没
<Patrick_DJ> little_imadper_a: 谢谢. 我去看看. :D
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 有银魂和fate而已, 你要什么我帮你仔仔下就是了, 很快的
<iOpera> 或者种子。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 得看你要什么动画片了, 种子或者是视频都很容易找到的
<iOpera> 没限定的。比如冰河世纪，有国语的
<iOpera> 字幕的不要
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 好, 我现在去找下
<iOpera> 有种子也行的
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 恩, 有字幕的国语行吗?
<zuriaake> 求10.04下empathy登录qq的方法:)
<iOpera> 音轨是国语的，就可以了
<little_imadper_a> ok
<iOpera> :P
<freeayu> 正则表达中，从一堆内容 中只保留  a-zA-Z0-9  的字符，要怎么写
<palomino|working> 's/[^a-zA-Z0-9]//g' ?
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: s/[^a-zA-Z0-9]//g
<freeayu> nice ^ 要放里面的哦
<iOpera> grep -o '[a-z0-9A-Z]'
<iOpera> 不用\d\w的。都是假正则啊。
<imtxc> 哎， 才周四。。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: \w 的东西不止这些吧?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 貌似\w不止包括英文的a-z
<iOpera> 是啊。其实grep也有\alpnum的支持。记得
<iOpera> ：：的
<imtxc> adam8157: 请教个问题，我看你每天也休息的很晚，中午也不休息，你是吃什么或者喝什么来保证精力的呢？
<little_imadper_a> 恩, 那东西名字比a-z还难打..
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家一般用什么终端工具啊? 除了xfce4-terminal 和 gnome-terminal 外.
<adam8157> imtxc: 还需要吃什么和什么?
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: xterm
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 和hamo搞基就行了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我起得晚
<iOpera> gaoji hamo
<imtxc> adam8157: 8点起？
<ofan> adam8157: 给他强制改名
<iOpera> hamo呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 一般9点 偶尔9点半
<little_imadper_a> 阿弥佗佛
<iOpera> lol
<ofan> 太长了很影响心情
<imtxc> adam8157: 难怪， 贵公司没上班时间对吧。
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 了解.
<adam8157> imtxc: 时间比较随意
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: urxvt
<imtxc> 好厂子啊。
<ofan> konsole也不错
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我一同学找了个工作 10点上班，11点半下班。
<ofan> imtxc: 晚上工作？
<iOpera> imtxc: 夜场小姐？
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: ......
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你说的是24小时制的?~
<imtxc> ofan: iOpera little_imadper_a 白天啊 大神们
<freeayu> 正则表达  /^[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥][\/x]$/  这个能替换掉所有除了 a-zA-Z0-9    外的字符吗，并且 是   ?/x,  ./x,  [/x  这样的全部替换掉，以 /x 结尾
<iOpera> lol
<imtxc> 然后下午2点到6点 一天5.5
<little_imadper_a> 这个一-龥是什么? freeayu  iOpera
<freeayu> 这个是中文
<iOpera> 。。不知道哦
<freeayu> 除了正常的英文 字符，还有中文不要替换
<freeayu> 其它 的  ./x, ?/x, #/x 这种全部替换
<little_imadper_a> 为什么是替换掉除了这些的呢?
<iOpera> 你这正则是带次序的啊。
<iOpera> 你是要替换2次吧。
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 你的第一个^意思是行首呀
<iOpera> 他是行首的意思。
<iOpera> 只是估计是要替换2次。他搞一次了
<freeayu> 是这样的  abc/x,  ddd/x,  我是你/x  这样是正常的不替换
<iOpera> 。。
<freeayu> 类似 ?/x, #/x 这样是不正常的，要替换
<iOpera> 我是你/x。是文字？我理解错了。@
<freeayu> 我要匹配  ?/x 这样的，替换成空
<freeayu> 是文字
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, [\/x]匹配出来是什么?
<iOpera> 就是/x啊
<iOpera> 不带[]
<freeayu> 这样嘛 /^[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥]\/x$/
<iOpera> s/\w*\/x//g?
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 靠谱了一点点, 但是你为什么要加上行首和行尾?
<freeayu> 匹配那些以   ?/x  以?, . #这样的字符开头，并且不包括这些字符 ， 同时以/x结尾
<iOpera> 这不就剩下逗号了嘛
<iOpera> 说得乱了。你不如贴出内容。
<freeayu> little_imadper_ a  以这些正常字符开头，同时以 /x结尾 ，所以要加上行首，行尾
<zuriaake> zim启动不了～～～
<ofan> 你用的什么正则
<freeayu> ofan ruby gsub
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 每行只有一个? 应该是单词头, 单词尾吧?
<ofan> 不会ruby,撸过
 * little_imadper_a 听说ruby的正则跟perl的差不太多吧   cc ofan 
<freeayu>  little_imadper_a  从一个文本中读取所有内容 ，然后替换，不是一行一个
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 似的
<ofan> 不会perl,继续撸过
<lfymail> 正则当然是perl的牛叉
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 施主~
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 那你用行首和行尾来匹配就悲剧了
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 贴点儿数据的simple来看看
<iOpera> 越说越不明白他的要求了。
<freeayu> 比如数据是   a/x, ?/x, #/x 要把 ?/x, #/x 替换成空，最后是变成 a/x
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 那你就别加行首和行尾
<freeayu> ok
<freeayu> 试了下，好像可行
<freeayu> 这样好像OK /[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥]\/x/
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: /[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥]*\/x/
<ofan> http://www.xiami.com/song/2107126
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Ruby Kaiser Chiefs Ruby mp3 Ruby 歌词
<freeayu> little_imadper_a 不用 +号嘛，在星号前
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 我和你/x不是要保留嘛?  肯定是 /[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥]*\/x/
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 不用+
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: 刚给你的正则表达式, 你去试试看
<freeayu> ok, thanks
<little_imadper_a> freeayu: /[^A-Za-z0-9一-龥]*\/x/
<iOpera> 一-龥，，，这啥规则排的。想不出
<adam8157> huntxu: 糊涂徐你来啦
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 编码顺序呀
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 规则就是编码顺序
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 写个判断utf8区域的编码用不了几分钟
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 恩, 但是他要在正则里面直接用, 貌似已经支持了
<iOpera> utf8区域，还没看过咋排的。一是第一个？
 * little_imadper_a 擦,我的名字是不是太长了...
<adam8157> iOpera: 只要判断head就完了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 不记得了,  等我吃完饭去实验室查一下吧, 我记得那本讲正则的书里面有
<iOpera> 以前都是0x80-0xff就是啊
<little_imadper_a> huntxu: 你来上班的时间是午饭时间诶, 胡须哥
<huntxu> little_imadper_a: adam8157 睡过头了
<little_imadper_a> huntxu: ..
<iOpera> huntxu: 和hamo?
<adam8157> iOpera: lol
<iOpera> adam8157: 险恶的 huntxu，他才说的是你呢。我才发现。
<adam8157> iOpera: 这回你看错了
<hooluu> 大家早上好！
<iOpera> 错了？
<adam8157> iOpera: 你太邪恶了
<iOpera> :P
<huntxu> adam8157: mutt的配拿来
<huntxu> adam8157: 还有有tray icon不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有tray啊 有通知行不
<adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles 自己翻去
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<Patrick_DJ> xterm 用不来.... 0_0
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己写tray = =
<huntxu> adam8157: .muttrc和.mutt/》？
<huntxu> adam8157: opera太老实了，gmail怎么收到的他就怎么归类
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 还有.offlineimaprc和.msmtprc
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac359214
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 任志强：中国没房奴 因为买房的人都赚钱 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也是web端filter的
 * adam8157 lunch
<huntxu> adam8157: 还是git patch的问题啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 烂gmail
<huntxu> adam8157: 给个截图，那种git一串patch的回复thread来看看
<zer4tul> adam8157: 收了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Patrick_DJ
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> Patrick_DJ: 误伤友军...
<Patrick_DJ> roylez: 呵呵.
<zuriaake> 安装了zim启动不了是扫描情况？
<zuriaake> 郁闷～
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<roylez> palomino|working: frozen tuna ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 你丫好胃口
<stardiviner> 看见 trout 和 tuna 就想起了 the social network 里面的比喻了...
<iOpera> zuriaake: 看你的系统版本，有段时间，是这样。py版本问题导致的。
<zuriaake> iOpera 谢谢，ubuntu 10.04
<zuriaake> python 2.6.5
<iOpera> zuriaake: 至少12.04下，这事情修正了。
<zuriaake> iOpera  感谢你的提醒
<iOpera> 本来是好好的perl写的，偏要改成python的。zim啊。。
<zuriaake> iOpera  算了，用默认的便贴好了～～～～～
<iOpera> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1803631.htm
<kk> iOpera,啥网址y 骟马_百度百科
<stardiviner> 求linux记录财务帐单之类的软件, 简单的最好, 什么都好, 推荐给我, 我自己来选择
<nicol> 大家用360吧？ 如果有360 linux edition ，娃哈哈
<maivel> 记账用手机软件方便吧
<stardiviner> maivel: 我的是maemo, 用起来不方便, 还是在电脑上好,
<stardiviner> 算了, 还是学习下复杂的ledger 命令行版的, 这玩意儿牛逼啊
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 升级firefox13后的一系列麻烦，flash和右键菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377971 自从升级firefox到13后，带来了一连串的麻烦，首先是flashplayer崩溃，所有的视频网站都显示flashplayer插件崩溃，然后右键菜单又时不时的消失。这意味着那些脚本又失效了。无奈 …
<nyfair> 一位北航计算机系学生在微博上抱怨说，Adobe因为他是北航学生而取消了他的PS CS6免费升级资格，理由是，“有可能参与核弹、生化武器、导弹的设计和生产”。北京航空航天大学被列入美国商业部的出口限制名单(http://www.bis.doc.gov/entities/default.htm)
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y U. S. Bureau of Industry and Security - The Entity List
<nyfair> 叫你们不用盗版，给爸爸国送钱
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> Gimp嘛
<nyfair> gimp还是算了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我记账就写个文本...
<nyfair> 我承认gimp功能很丰富，但同一件事，gimp花费的时间是ps的两倍
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 但是不能统计, 不能有规则的查看啊, 还是用现成的软件了...
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: ...很复杂么
<nyfair> 另外我认识的人里，从画漫画的到做游戏cg的，基本都用sai
<nno0> 开源软件也会受到美国限制吧
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不是很复杂, 但是考虑到以后要是写的多了, 如果自己前后有间断, 无法保持正常的规则, 那么就算自己写简单脚本分析也不能很好的查看了, 所以还是用ledger这种软件了
<nyfair> 是，爸爸国利益至上
<stardiviner> nyfair: 啥叫爸爸国?
<nno0> 对应祖国母亲吧
<nyfair> 爸爸国=人类希望国=阿妹你看
<nno0> TIA
<stardiviner> 好高深的通假字...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://www.news.com.au/technology/kogan-wages-war-on-internet-explorer-users-taxed/story-e6frfro0-1226395298505
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Kogan wages war on Internet Explorer: Users taxed | Information, Gadgets, Mobile Phones News & Reviews | News.com.au
<imtxc> stardiviner: ledgra那货好高级啊。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何给ubuntu1204的文件管理器添加一个位置菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377973 屏幕截图2.pngUbuntu 12.04 LTS 32位系统，原来文件管理器上面的侧边栏是有文档的位置菜单的，现在不见了，想添加回来 统计信息: 发表于 由 binker — 2012-06-14 12:47
<stardiviner> imtxc: 确实啊, 我以前玩过一次, 发现太复杂就不想玩,现在没办法, 还是玩它吧
<imtxc> stardiviner: 等debian sid里有了emacs24 ，等我会了Emacs， 然后我就用org-mode
<ofan> imtxc: 那时候就emacs1024了
<imtxc> ofan: 让你说中了。
<stardiviner> imtxc: org-mode 并不能 做ledger做的事, 不过org-mode确实不错, 我学emacs的动力之一就是这个org-mode, 还有就是lisp, 和比vim强大的补全, 以及更加强大的支持其他功能, 比如IRC, browser之类的, 不过都不是其次的, 主要还是编程
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哥你的帐目有多复杂。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 其实我也在找个能用的脚本，神的那个脚本我没会用。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 不复杂, 就是今天日期, 入账多少.
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哇。
<stardiviner> 但是不代表将来不会复杂, 所以现在学复杂了, 以后会用到的
<imtxc> 只进不出， 要不雇我专门给你记吧。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 简单到连脚本都不用写, 直接写文本
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我只是举例....
<if_else> 各位兄台，/proc/loadavg 多久更新一次？
<imtxc> 昨天有人说的， 举例能反应出真实的情况的。
<ofan> stardiviner: vim补全也很强大
<ofan> 只是还没做到傻瓜型
<stardiviner> imtxc: 额... 这么说确实有道理, 因为人类之对熟悉的事情能分析, 所以举例自然是举熟悉的... 所以能反映自然真实情况...
<stardiviner> ofan: 确实vim的complete也够强大了, 比如neocomplcache, 我就在用, 并不深入了解, 比如不去看实现的源代码, 所以只能从表面判断
<stardiviner> vim主要是基于正则分析, 不知道lisp主要是基于什么来分析的, 估计也是正则
<ofan> omnicomplete就可以，nercomplcache只是多加了点东西
<roylez> adam8157: outman 蛋蛋
<stardiviner> ofan: omni是vim默认的, 但是补全总是不多, 有了neco就是又上一个等级, 就像fugitive对于git in vim , 是一个awesome wrapper
<ofan> stardiviner: fugitive没什么用
<MeaCulpa> neocompletecache
<ofan> 跟直接!git没区别
<MeaCulpa> neocompletecache, 疯狂的东西
<stardiviner> ofan: 可以对commit object操作, 方便多了
<ofan> stardiviner: 默认补全是很多的，只是要做很多配置，neocomplcache都配置好了
<stardiviner> 基于fugitive的一些插件也实现了一些不错的特性, 比如extradite
 * MeaCulpa adam8157 IE7 都有人不爽了？IE6 会造成开发者很多多余劳动... IE7著名的烂...
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以才说是上了一个等级, 是一个wrapper
 * MeaCulpa 又一例证git 有多不友好
<ofan> git还是命令行操作好
<ofan> 没碰到过有什么好的工具
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 并不是不友好, 只是fugitive让git在vim里更加方便简单了
<little_imadper_a> 有做数据挖掘的没?
 * MeaCulpa 喷任何他不理解，觉得麻烦的东西，git, perl
<little_imadper_a> 我算ndcg的误差略大呀
<stardiviner> 没有不友好, 这些都是相对概念, 每个人感觉不一样的, 无法比较的
<ofan> git 怎么对以前的commit做rebase?
<stardiviner> ofan: 你用vim的目的是什么? 我用vim的目的就是操作方便快捷, 这是vim的核心理念, 所以git在vim里更加贴近这个概念的实现就是fugitive
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 数据挖掘要算这个？
<ofan> stardiviner: 编辑文件
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 要
<stardiviner> ofan: gedit也可以, 为什么不用gedit?
<ofan> stardiviner: 要cli
<ofan> 通用
<ofan> 跨平台
 * nyfair 表示数据挖掘不就是写两三行sars，然后出门忽悠对方老板么
<stardiviner> ofan: nano也可以啊
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 为什么我listNet迭代次数调多一些之后, ndcg反而下降了?
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: +1
<stardiviner> ofan: emacs也可以
<ofan> stardiviner: nano太废柴
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以你自己还没搞清楚你用的核心目的
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔
<ofan> emacs太大，不是系统默认的
<nyfair> 好吧是sas不是sars
<ofan> stardiviner: 至少比你了解我的核心目的
<stardiviner> nyfair: vim也不是 vi才是默认
<adam8157> gfrog: F17下 qemu -net nic -net user 竟然没有生成eth0?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我没有emacs需求的强壮灵活的小手指
<gfrog> adam8157: @@ 从来不用user mode
<nyfair> stardiviner: 你回答的是我说的哪一句？
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 我也没有, 但是还是用了
<adam8157> gfrog: 这不是简单么
<gfrog> adam8157: 效率低啊
<stardiviner> never mind, 看动漫去了
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 我没有足够记忆力支撑emacs
<adam8157> gfrog: 要啥效率 我调试内核而已
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且也不见得简单，还得自己处理dhcp、pxe啥的。
<nyfair> stardiviner: 求新番推荐
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 因为你很少挖鼻孔吧。。
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 我也没有, 但是我还是用了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我挖鼻孔用食指
 * little_imadper_a 擦, 不管了, 就这样了, 鸟ndcg
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小鼻孔的吊死
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: little_imadper_a ！！！
<stardiviner> nyfair: 只是随便看 没心思看书就去看动漫了
<gfrog> adam8157: 说起来aototest很多路径平时都没用到过，待我有时间详细测试一下，哈哈。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你太弱了, 我都不想说你~
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你用大拇指？
<nyfair> 姬动战士高达0048
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: gentoo 默认编辑器是nano...
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔，今天是oVirt的testing day？
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你用小脚趾?
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> NND 我不说了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: stardiviner debian也是nano
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: little_imadper_a 用两个手指抓出来
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: ....
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: arch还没有默认的编辑器, 要选择nano, vi
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vi一般Linux不会装的，代码太老
<debianer> linux下的多线程下载工具，且可以设置代理的有哪个？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vim太庞大
<MeaCulpa> debianer: aria2c
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，其实都是vim包
<little_imadper_a> debianer: aria2?
<imtxc> debianer: 都可以吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vim还是太庞大了
<stardiviner> 除了gentoo, debian还有默认是nano的吗?
<imtxc> debianer: tsocks、proxychinas 什么的
<nyfair> 我记得wget也能多线程
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一般来说，一线业务OS里有vim太浪费了
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 可以
<stardiviner> 要不直接默认ed算了
<MeaCulpa> wget也有了吧
<debianer> little_imadper_a: aria2还是aria2c?
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 一样的
<MeaCulpa> aria2c
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: debian有vim-minimal,提供了一个兼容vi版本的vim，哈哈
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 一个东西, 软件叫aria2
<ofan> debian的vim拆的很细
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 业务系统。。。 busybox算啦。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 如果有SA往生产机器里装emacs...我要是作审计就判他ecurity breach
<adam8157> gfrog: qemu 能不能多点输出, debug下
 * gfrog 说起来，那天去联通办业务，发现柜台用来办业务的电脑中毒了。。。 擦，这帮sb营业小妹。 
<gfrog> adam8157: 有tracing，不过我不太会用，找test case给你看？
<adam8157> gfrog: 多谢
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实你是不喜欢她们的S 吧
<nyfair> gfrog: 其实你是不喜欢她们的S 吧
<gfrog> imtxc: nyfair hahh?
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> OMFG
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 gfrog 出来看上帝
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/y43LBs5f
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ???
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> 我有个存在于异次元的screen在工作
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 何苦呢
<MeaCulpa> 一个自我封闭的乌托邦
<MeaCulpa> 这个screen, 外面进不去了已经，screen -x不行，screen -ls显示无screen
<hoxily> MeaCulpa: 为什么UTF-8编码解码的weechat会看不了kk回答的最后那个表示小时的字符呢?
<MeaCulpa> hoxily: 不知，不用
<ofan> MeaCulpa: detach others
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为什么会有这种事？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用tmux吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不知道.. 很少用screen
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Detach Aborted
<hoxily> ㍡
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 估计是读取socket文件错误
<MeaCulpa> 恩可能，crash过了
<imtxc> 有谁知道Nokia里面那个聊天室是做什么的，能不能上irc
<MeaCulpa> screen 单点故障危害太大了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: tmux
<MeaCulpa> ofan: no
<ofan> gnu的东西小毛病总是有的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: tmux谁用谁知道
<MeaCulpa> ofan: aix里目有
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 装
<stardiviner> ofan: 我用, 感觉不错, 没用过screen,
<ofan> 现在登陆shell就自动开tmux
<ofan> 完全不怕丢东西
<little_imadper_a> 有人知道cas里面用什么做的数据保护吗? raid?
<debianer> 如何设置代理？
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 如何设置代理？
<stardiviner> ofan: 我也是,,, 全面使用tmux, 不过系统要是瘫痪了, tmux一样悲剧
 * adam8157 还是在用screen, 重度依赖
<huntxu> adam8157: awesome 用什麽screen
<ofan> stardiviner: 系统从不瘫痪
<huntxu> gfrog: 看到wiki了，然後呢
<ofan> 稳定的unix
<adam8157> huntxu: 有冲突么?
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也不知道该干啥 @@
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒必要啊
<stardiviner> 曾经好多次系统死机,,, 大约能上20次.... 都是firefox, flash, ranger, canto之类的害的, 之后两个用python实现, canto估计是因为feedparse的高CPU占用
<little_imadper_a> debianer: aria2c --http-proxy=''
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然有必要, 可以attach deattach嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 全屏扔到其他tab，切換tab和你在screen裏一樣的工作量
<gfrog> huntxu: 远程到本地机器的时候比较方便。
<stardiviner> 尤其是I/O很高的时候系统经常失去响应, 最高的一次loadevg有60左右....
<stardiviner> 结果只好关电源,
<ofan> stardiviner: 机器烂
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过我比较不爽screen的翻页方式，所以只在家里的时候用screen。
<ofan> 我一般1-2
<ofan> 4核无压力
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在家ssh到我办公室电脑 然后attach screen, 很好使啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不够，我有多太机器要连同一个机器，自然要在screen里，
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: RHEL 5.9什么时候出？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: awesome...稳定性说不定还不如screen
<stardiviner> ofan: 还好了啊, 可能是硬盘和其他硬件搭配的不好, 这是组装机, 我小本本和姐姐的换的
<gfrog> roylez: 你肿末想起5.9了。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 還好啦
<roylez> gfrog: 工作
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙知道么？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我用awesome的时候，是在screen里起的awesome...
<gfrog> roylez: 还得一阵子
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 使用简单配置的awesome, 重来没稳定性问题...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> gfrog: 一阵子是多久？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 恩，听说现在好多了，我已经不awesome了
<roylez> adam8157: 说啊
<gfrog> roylez: 具体的时间点我也不能说呀。。 反正还有段时间就是了。
<roylez> adam8157: screen恐怕还是我介绍给你的，说说嘛
<roylez> gfrog: 两个月之内，可能吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 说啥...
<roylez> adam8157: RHEL 5.9
<adam8157> roylez: 5.9 还早
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez 早得很
<stardiviner> 我貌似在linux就没碰到过稳定性差的东西, 虽然没有很前卫的更新, 但是一般都是两天更新,而且是full-upgrade, 或许是运气好
<roylez> adam8157: okay...
<adam8157> roylez: 你要干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 也用不了太久，半年一个版本算的话，5.8都好几个月了。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你没用过gnome吧
<debianer> little_imadper_a: aria2c --http-proxy='http://127.0.0.1:8087' http://205.196.120.131/yiy7v7w3m3wg/6utd46fdkd5gwnw/cm-7.2.0-RC2-UNOFFICIAL.zip
<kk> debianer,啥网址y ["the scheme http does not accept registry part: 127.0.0.1:808 . IN gettitle"]
<debianer>  
<roylez> adam8157: 决定要不要测这个
<ofan> stardiviner: 还有ubuntu
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 似乎不行哦
<roylez> adam8157: 6.3出了多久了？
<stardiviner> ofan: 我用的, 偶尔进去看看有没有啥新的东西, 比如在更新中如果有gnome3的更新, 就推出awesome进去看看
<gfrog> roylez: 主席你穿越了，6。3还木有GA呢。
<adam8157> roylez: 6.3 下周才正式发布
<stardiviner> ofan: 我用的就是ubuntu
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 有图形界面吗
<ofan> stardiviner: ubuntu关不了机
<roylez> gfrog: 已经测上了
<ofan> stardiviner: gnome稳定性也差
<adam8157> gfrog: 5.9 才开始写plan, 能有多快... cc roylez
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 没有...
<stardiviner> ofan: 我修复了, 家了acpi=force到grub
<gfrog> roylez: public beta倒是很久了。
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 不会不行吧... 改成--all-proxy
<ofan> stardiviner: 就默认的
<stardiviner> ofan: 我没发现他崩溃过...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们这边也刚开始。。 不过不会当重点搞了。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<ofan> stardiviner: 不是崩溃
<stardiviner> ofan: 就是默认的, 添加acpi=force到grub参数后就搞定了
<stardiviner> ofan: 稳定性差, 那是什么? 比如?
<ofan> stardiviner: 崩溃也常有的事，gnome-settings有bug
<ofan> composer等
 * MeaCulpa RHEL 7.0...
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 也不行哦
<stardiviner> ofan: 没发现任何bug, 异常...
<ofan> stardiviner: 别的都不用添加
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 我试试看
<nyfair> stardiviner: linux本身稳定性就堪忧
<stardiviner> ofan: 是的
 * MeaCulpa 下线退所有的screen去...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: AIX很稳定，Rock Solid
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 岩石般坚硬
<nyfair> 人民群众喜闻乐见的kernel panic
<ofan> 还是老牌unix稳定
<stardiviner> nyfair: 不见得, 稳定性就是说你使用的东西的稳定性, 你没使用到的, 谈不上稳定不稳定, 你压根就不知道
<debianer> little_imadper_a: goagent的代理要怎么设？是 http://127.0.0.1:8087吗
<kk> debianer,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> stardiviner: 内核也不怎么稳定
<stardiviner> nyfair: 所以我用的就那么写软件,所以我的就很稳定了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Rock Solid你地，明白？？ 石女般没人来fuck, 不稳定才怪
<stardiviner> ofan: 没啊, 我不看log, 也不自己编译, 更不搞啥高级的, 所以没感觉
<ofan> stardiviner: 那是你
<ofan> 不用linux也会说没觉得不稳定
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以我刚才说那是相对的, 我用的就这么几个软件, 感觉很稳定啊
<ofan> 现在在mac上启动不了xserver了
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 用goagent代理，aria2不行吗
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个也算是稳定性问题?
<ofan> stardiviner: x出了名的
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 没试过..
<nyfair> 我只知道linux用户重装系统的频率远大于win用户
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 我就没用过goagent
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 但是应该可以的
<stardiviner> ofan: 不能什么都归到稳定性上, 可能是兼容性?
<ofan> stardiviner: 你的footprint比一般linux用户都要低，所以不能按你的标准来看
<nyfair> 和用什么软件没关系
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 你要下载什么需要用代理?
<jyfl987> nyfair: 重装那是因为升级麻烦 另外你要考虑折腾用户比例
<stardiviner> ofan: 你怎么知道我的footprint比别人低 ? 话说啥是footprint ? 印迹 ?
<nyfair> jyfl987: 你觉得哪个更折腾？
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 你可以用firefox开全局代理, 然后用firefox的插件来下载
<ofan> stardiviner: 就是你不折腾
<nyfair> 我觉得根本就不是操作系统的问题，而是用linux的人喜欢自己瞎折腾
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我说用linux的用户中 喜欢折腾的人更多
<ofan> stardiviner: 比较安分
<stardiviner> ofan: 我折腾啊, 你的mutt有我的那么复杂么? 我估计我的mutt是至今我发现的所有的里面最复杂的了...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Linux给你机会折腾而已
<ofan> stardiviner: 那你可以拿来看看 lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 清干净了？
<ofan> 我mutt有4个账户
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我一般就一个screen，没名字
<stardiviner> ofan: 你的vim插件有我安装的多么? 我从接触vim开始就关注了所有插件, 并且每个试用
<ofan> 还打过patch
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 永远 -x 连过去
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 你的这些折腾都不要求重装
<ofan> stardiviner: 这个你也可以拿来比比  XD
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 我只有接触linux之后的一个月里重装过几次, 之后就一直没有动过这么大的更换
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一般两个，一个专门用来起X
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我老把X里的超级退出组合键忘了
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 貌似超级组合建没用啊, c-a-return 还是c-a-del ?
<MeaCulpa> 你们...明明是windows用户会折腾
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 记不住
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: windows用户也折腾不了啥啊... 没啥好折腾的
<MeaCulpa> Windows用户找软件可以从无数的skype, xunlei里找到真正的下载连接，我自愧不如
<MeaCulpa> Windows用户改注册表，锁内存...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: linux也可以啊,
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 能否帮忙把这个下载下来？ http://205.196.120.131/ylpk1n1slnig/6utd46fdkd5gwnw/cm-7.2.0-RC2-UNOFFICIAL.zip
<kk> debianer,啥网址y cm-7.2.0-RC2-UNOFFICIAL.zip
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我们这几个不具有代表性的
<ofan> win用户要装qq，360,迅雷,杀软，防火墙，播放器....
<ofan> 还要配置
 * gfrog windows竟然还得自己手工下载软件安装，真是弱爆了
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 正在下载
<ofan> 看个毛片还得找解码器
<stardiviner> ofan: windwos下没有一个软件的配置能和emacs, vim比的...
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 谢谢哦
<stardiviner> ofan: linux也要啊...
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 你用啥下载
<ofan> stardiviner: 用用vs,slickedit
<stardiviner> ofan: 你以为mplayer 不解码?
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 1.5m/s,  怎么发给你?
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 用的downThemAll
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: NB阿，反正我在国内下软件只能下到skype, xunlei, 快车
<nyfair> stardiviner: 你这话是说emacs vim好还是不好？
<stardiviner> ofan: 这两个没见过
<ofan> stardiviner: win用户不用mplayer
<nyfair> stardiviner: mplayer当然不解码
<stardiviner> nyfair: 配置多没说不好啊...
<ofan> stardiviner: win下的复杂软件多了去了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 讽刺的是，linux用户大部分靠的是windows的binary codec
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 我就用mplayer
<stardiviner> ofan: widnows版本的mplayer有啊
<ofan> stardiviner: emacs/vim都是小菜
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 下载完了, 如何发给你?
<nyfair> stardiviner: 有人用么，有市场么？
<ofan> stardiviner: 我没说没有大哥
<stardiviner> ofan: 那啥是大的?
<nyfair> stardiviner: 最主要的问题是，不好用
<ofan> stardiviner: 刚才说了，你没用过的那俩
<roylez> gfrog: 帽子也一个路数啊
<ofan> 还有很多，估计你也没用过
<stardiviner> nyfair: 不能只凭个人看法就说这个具有代表性
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有xunlei就能下载任何东西。  哈哈
<stardiviner> ofan: 那两个的配置也超级复杂?
<gfrog> roylez: 咱有订阅啊，无压力。
<ofan> little_imadper_a: mplayer不好用，现在用vlc
<roylez> gfrog: 订阅就那么几个软件
<gfrog> roylez: epel？
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 恩, win下还好吧. 我现在主要用完美解码了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的迅雷，一年120？下了血本啊
<ofan> stardiviner: eclipse也算一个
<stardiviner> 咋的feeds有望满100....
<roylez> gfrog: 不知道，反正我们同事说不多，够喷了
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 我隔一阵就要重装一下 还有尝试各种别的发行版什么的
<stardiviner> ofan: 不见得eclipse配置比vim复杂
<ofan> greader永远1000+的撸过
<nyfair> stardiviner: 那你比什么？mplayer在windows上没硬解，opengl渲染很糟糕，字幕效果功能缺失是事实
<ofan> stardiviner: 你用用再说吧
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 不过 重装ubuntu比 升级快 也许是因为网速问题
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 少年, 我下载完了, 怎么传给你?
<gfrog> roylez: 基本够使了，不过玩起来确实木有debian系那么爽，基本要啥有啥
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 我自从看了某文之后深刻认同, 觉得发行版之间没必要这个那个的, 用一个就好了, 核心都一样, 虽然能感觉到这样那样的差异
<ofan> nyfair: 用vlc不错
<stardiviner> nyfair: 被搞晕了...
<nno0> 迅雷看看不错
<stardiviner> nyfair: 我要同时对 nyfair  ofan jyfl987 三个人说...
<nyfair> ofan: 我也觉得vlc不错，就是感觉太大了
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 那你又何必用linux呢 用mac或者win不就行了 操作系统也没必要这个那个嘛
<ofan> stardiviner: 内核一样，但核心不只有内核
<roylez> nyfair: vlc就是给windows用户用的
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 纠结, 不知道你咋理解我的话的. 反正我觉得我晕菜了
<ofan> stardiviner: 还有启动脚本，包管理等等
<stardiviner> ofan: 我想我的话说的不够完整, 我要是能说出满足你们的准确度的话,估计要好几页....
<nyfair> roylez: 不过我觉得mpc，甚至windows自带的media player就足够好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，节约好多电呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: A片瞬间预览
<ofan> 最近mplayer突然不能快进了
<ofan> 只能用vlc
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 你觉得发行版没必要这个那个 用一个就好 核心都一样 那操作系统也没必要这个那个 用win/mac就好了  操作系统的任务都差不多 原理都很类似
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道你省的电费能不能把这年费给平了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我看难
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 绝对可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好处多阿，我可以ipad看片子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你不编译可以
<stardiviner> 回去看ledger, 第几次遇到了呢....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xunlei不知道墙外资源如何
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我试试看下个dropbox
<little_imadper_a> ofan: vlc能用vaapi了没?
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: linux能，windows不能
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 不知道，应该可以
<little_imadper_a> ofan: nyfair 哦
<ofan> win下原生硬解吧
<ofan> 不需要vaapi这种带套硬解的
<nyfair> ofan: 基于巨硬自己的directshow货media foundation的能用dxva硬解，mplayer vlc之流不行
<hoxily> http://localhost
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<nyfair> xbmc在windows上的硬解是另外用dshow实现的
<little_imadper_a> http://notsexy.com
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y notsexy.com: The Leading Relationship Advice Site on the Net
<nyfair> 话说那么纠结硬解干嘛，用cpu还是gpu有区别么
<ofan> nyfair: 播高清有区别
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 区别太大了
<iOpera> . 区别巨大，2个东西啊
<nyfair> 硬解的好处是？
<ofan> 播放流畅
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 还找几个种子吧。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 行
<iOpera> goood
<palomino|working> 硬解省电
<nyfair> ofan: 软解也能流畅啊，而且硬解有瓶颈的，非主流压制参数压出来的必然放不了
<ofan> nyfair: 以前的本子软解丢帧，不同步
<ofan> nyfair: 必须开硬解
<nyfair> ofan: 哦，那确实
<nyfair> 但现在所谓的非主流压制参数已经越来越主流了
<MeaCulpa> xunlei离线墙外资源貌似不让下...
<palomino|working> 没有几个不能硬解的吧 , nyfair
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xunlei[云]解码...[云]转码...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 10bit
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 要什么的种子?
<palomino|working> 10bit太非主流了
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 类似的就成。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 噱头，估计是弄个activex控件后台本机转码
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ok
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ipad跑activeX...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 因为噪点问题，10bit压动画绝对是主流
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神仔多大了?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Linux跑ActiveX...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: flash里面的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 只在win上用
<nyfair> bdrip动画现在基本全是10bit
<ofan> MeaCulpa: flash也可以了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我都在linux, ipad上用了
<palomino|working> 还能等到bd出阿 , nyfair
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 不在乎大小。全喜欢的啊。lol
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ....
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ...................
<iOpera> .
<iOpera> ><
<nyfair> 另外不仅仅是动画
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 还要什么?
<nyfair> 我去年跟tlf的人说叫他们别用非主流参数，他们回复我说你小屁孩不懂，这叫精益求精
<palomino|working> tlf还有压片组?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<nyfair> 只要苦力写好了脚本，老人们是不愿改变的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 一直有啊
<MeaCulpa> 那一长串的ffmpeg...
<palomino|working> 我以为早没拉
 * MeaCulpa 直到ipad出现之前，还在用一长串ffmpeg
 * MeaCulpa ipad以后突然流行app内部软解了
<little_imadper_a> 跑数据, 电脑竟然不卡, 由此可见, octave写的太弱了, 都不能多线程..
<nyfair> 我承认那种非主流参数在同样画质下更省码率，但带来两个问题。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你可以改变思路  游说他们的上游软件开发商 把非主流参数给卡擦掉
<nyfair> 1.硬解  2.原本压3个小时的结果得压1天
<palomino|working> 这个会变成未来的主流的
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=377986
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ t: 用PPA安装的N卡驱动，分辨率降了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jyfl987> 硬解支持格式受限 软解速度慢， 以后也许主机像带个显卡一样带个fpga
<jyfl987> 自由定制硬解支持
 * nyfair 其实自己也用10bit非主流参数压片的，就不继续扯了
<palomino|working> .......
<nyfair> http://pastebin.com/nMYbYcsP
<MeaCulpa> #ffmpeg -i "$1" -an -pass 1 -vcodec libx264 -b 768k -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method dia -subq 1 -trellis 0 -refs 1 -bf 16 -b_strategy 1 -coder 1 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -bt 500k -qcomp 0.6 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qdiff 4 -threads 0   -f mp4 -y $1.mp4
<MeaCulpa> #ffmpeg -i "$1" -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -pass 2 -vcodec libx264 -b 768k -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti8x8+parti4x4+partp8x8+partp4x4+partb8x8 -flags2 +dct8x8+wpred+bpyramid+mixed_refs -me_method umh -subq 7 -trellis 1 -refs 6 -bf 16 -directpred 3 -b_strategy 1 -coder 1 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -bt 500k -qcomp 0.6 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qdiff 4 -threads 0  $1.mp4
<little_imadper_a> kk: 来, t了那个刷屏的
<MeaCulpa> 论强壮还是x264和aalib分开作比较好... ffmpeg懒
<nyfair> 是啊
<mraandtux> 有没有人装完N卡驱动后分辨率就会下降呢？
<kk> little_imadper_a, 是这样的。  ㍦ 
<little_imadper_a> 不要用闭源驱动..
<nyfair> 这两参数冲突的吧 -me_method -trellis 0
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知，很久不用了...
<mraandtux> little_imadper_a: 那就只能装noveau了
<palomino|working> 没有 , mraandtux
<nyfair> mraandtux: 这么惨？
<palomino|working> 你是不是用vga口连的显示器 , mraandtux
<palomino|working> 尽量用dvi , mraandtux
<palomino|working> vga有时无法自动识别你显示器的分辨率 , mraandtux
<palomino|working> 得自己写个xorg.conf
<nyfair> vga可以1080乎？
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 他那只有一行
<palomino|working> 可以
<palomino|working> 但是显卡不认，得自己配置
<mraandtux> palomino|working: 我用笔记本的
<palomino|working> 我家里那台
<palomino|working> ... , mraandtux
<palomino|working> 那你自己配置xorg.conf试试吧
<palomino|working> 用gtf生成modeline , mraandtux
<palomino|working> 自己加到xorg.conf里 , mraandtux
<mraandtux> palomino|working: 终端是不是输入“gtf modeline”
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 那也该t
<imtxc> l
<palomino|working> 不是 , mraandtux
<palomino|working> gtf 1920 1200 60
<palomino|working> 类似这样
<palomino|working> 分辨率和刷新率
<iOpera> 好老的方法吧。破马
<palomino|working> 没辙阿 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 自动老认不出 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 换dvi马上认出
<iOpera> 把ub当贱兔搞啊。
<freeayu> working 同学，你的名字好长
<palomino|working> ubuntu没考虑还得用vga口的可怜虫吧.. iOpera \
<palomino|working> working是状态不是名字-_-
<iOpera> 他的情况，和你的啥vga的情况，可不同
<iOpera> 破马同学，你的尾巴好长。
<palomino|working> 相同的不都是没认出正确分辨率么
<iOpera> lol
<nyfair> 破马同学，zerodayinfo有游戏下载么？
<palomino|working> 没有
<iOpera> 分辨率的事情，都是自动的，通常是刷新率没认出，才导致分辨率不对的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 只有盗版软件？
<iOpera> 扫描参数：水平/垂直
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那tlf的pc游戏发布区是去哪里下载的？
<palomino|working> 我从xorg.conf里设置了显示器的扫描参数 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 但还是不认分辨率 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 非得我手动加个modeline，唉 , iOpera
<iOpera> 你是ub?
<palomino|working> 是
<iOpera> 我碰到的，都这样搞定的。盲目加大范围->扫描参数
<palomino|working> ftp? , nyfair
<palomino|working> 不过tlf现在游戏出现的太慢... , nyfair
<palomino|working> 经常是3dm早发bt了，tlf的ftp上文件还不全呢 , nyfair
<nyfair> palomino|working: 然则3dm感觉都是从海盗湾偷来的啊
<palomino|working> 你有神光护体，系统不敢太得罪你呀 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 不能，应该也是从topsite弄来的吧 , nyfair
<iOpera> 那你把破马改名
<nyfair> palomino|working: 哦
<palomino|working> tlf的传输组不够给力呀，经常丢文件
<palomino|shorten> .....
<palomino|shorten> 好像没变短
<jyfl987> nyfair: 前一阵我走什么星空网站 下了不少3dm盗过来的游戏  有的很烂 有的倒是真想给开发商付点钱意思意思  不过发现没有付人民币的渠道
<iOpera> palomino|jj 这就短了
<palomino|shrink> ...... , iOpera
<palomino|shrink> 试试上steam买.. , jyfl987
<palomino|shrink> 现在好像可以人民币了
<nyfair> 游民星空不是和三大妈关系不好么
<ofan> 主要国内信用卡不普及
<nyfair> 每次hib我都贡献1美分啊
<ofan> nyfair: 求种
<nyfair> ofan: 什么种？
<ofan> 奥 看错了
<palomino|shrink> 大概是你的'种' , nyfair
<ofan> nyfair: humble indie bundle不是
<nyfair> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> nyfair: 都下了？
<nyfair> ofan: 你要这些游戏的种？
<ofan> nyfair: 恩
<nyfair> ofan: 没全下
<ofan> nyfair: 那你就是去捐钱的？
<nyfair> ofan: 音乐全下了，先捐1美分，什么时候想玩了就去下。不过说实话，里面良萎不齐，有的游戏真是烂
<ofan> nyfair: 我要买一次能不能把以前的全下了
<nyfair> 不能，不过可以问我要种子
<CyrusYzGTt> opera 12.00 release了
<ofan> nyfair: 以前的也有？ 不是有的需要花很多钱才能解锁下载？
<ofan> 一般都是比较好的
<nicol>   CyrusYzGTt: firefox 13 release
<ofan> chrome 20
<nyfair> ofan: 那些游戏没关系，hib的种子链接可以猜出来的
<ofan> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> nicol§ 早就用了，， 之不過，我用 ff + chrome + opera
<nyfair> ofan: 最多也就是不给直接下，但是可以下种子
<ofan> nyfair: 那都给我吧  哈哈
<nicol> CyrusYzGTt: 还是用ff12吧，现在不敢升级了
<ofan> nyfair: 要mac版的
<CyrusYzGTt> nicol§ 額，我用 ff13一個星期例如
<CyrusYzGTt> nicol§ 額，我用 ff13一個星期了
<nyfair> ofan: 体力活太麻烦，要么你给我个脚本，要么你跟我说要什么游戏
<ofan> nyfair: 什么脚本
<nyfair> 批量获取种子地址的脚本
<ofan> 我砸知道怎么获取
<nyfair> ofan: 那我又为什么要点开上百个网页，然后找到一串东西再ctrl c呢
<ofan> nyfair: 为啥要上百个
<nyfair> 得，我教你个窍门，洗发水的aur就暴露了hib游戏的种子文件名，加个torrent后缀就好了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • WIN2008好还是LINX系统好有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377992 购买了linkcloud的云主机，操作系统用WIN2008好 还是 LINX 系统好 有什么区别？ 请高手来说明下 WIN2008 还要交300元每年的 激活版权真坑爹 有必要买 WIN2008吗 高手 统计信息: 发表于 由 fc007 — 20 …
<ofan> nyfair: 洗发水？
<nyfair> ofan: 雅倩
<ofan> nyfair: 不懂
<nyfair> ofan: http://aur.archlinux.org/
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: AUR (en) - Home
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> nyfair: 你真文艺
<nyfair> ofan: 洗发水最初是神说的
<ofan> nyfair: aur里不会放hib
<nyfair> ofan: hib游戏aur里全有
<ofan> nyfair: 要一个一个找吧
<little_imadper_a> hib游戏是什么?
<ofan> nyfair: 找了几个都是直接从游戏官网下
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 就是一堆没人要的独立游戏，捆在一起让你自己出价随便买
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 不错
<iOpera> 正好我在下那bastion。难道那游戏种子，你全能搞到？ nyfair
<ofan> nyfair: 不是没人要
<ofan> nyfair: 有几个是很不错的
<nyfair> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=59685 这个么？
<kk> nyfair ⇪ ti: AUR (en) - bastion
<ofan> 剩下的都是凑数的
<ofan> iOpera: nyfair 官网给的是合集貌似
<iOpera> 这网页能看出种子链接？
<iOpera> 我不知道，种子也是别人给我的。 ofan
<ofan> 算了，不玩了，学习
<nyfair> http://torrents.humblebundle.com/Bastion-HIB-2012-06-12.torrent
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<nyfair> 多好猜，吖哈哈
<nyfair> 笨kk，明明能下载
<ofan> 都404了
<nyfair> ofan: 可以下载的
<nyfair> kk是笨bot
<iOpera> 不会这么简单的链接吧。
<iOpera> 要这样，那还搞屁。。都下了
<houge> 还是花钱买比较好，又不贵
<nyfair> iOpera: 那我就没话好说了，这就是我花1美分买的
<iOpera> 要是能试玩，花钱还可以。
<nyfair> 这个是完整版
<nyfair> hib下载给一个http下载，一个种子下载
<nyfair> 这个就是种子
<mraandtux> 用了gtf，结果显示： # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz
<mraandtux>   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
<palomino|shrink> 哦 , mraandtux
<palomino|shrink> 把这个modeline加到xorg.conf的....某一段里 , mraandtux
<mraandtux> 这些是不是要复制到/etc 的xorg.conf 还是/home的xorg.conf
<iOpera> 我下一个试试，看和我的种子一样不。
<iOpera> 我这也404嘛。 nyfair
<iOpera> 破马，你害人，或者被人害了。
<palomino|shrink> 在/etc/X11/xorg.conf里 , mraandtux
<palomino|shrink> ..... , iOpera
<palomino|shrink> 记得做个备份先 , mraandtux
<nyfair> 我确实能下啊
<palomino|shrink> 加在monitor那个section里 , mraandtux
<houge> palomino|shrink: gtf是神马？
<ofan> nyfair: 我这有404
<nyfair> 我传给你们
<palomino|shrink> 然后screen那个section的subsection display里加一行Modes "1280x800" , mraandtux
<palomino|shrink> 一个生成xorg里modeline用的小工具吧 , houge
<nyfair> http://torrents.humblebundle.com/Bastion-HIB-2012-06-12.sh.torrent
<houge> nyfair: 的那个链接是从你自己的humble的key网站点击进去的，所以能够进去，别人没有key是进不去的。
<ofan> nyfair: 还要给我们cookie
<houge> palomino|shrink: 哦，谢谢
<palomino|shrink> np
<mraandtux> nyfair: 把BT文件上传到网盘吧
<iOpera> nyfair: 好吧，回家比较md5
<houge> nyfair: 你们能私聊么？个人观点。
<iOpera> X看来又出问题了。出色块。
<houge> iOpera: 文件应该是一样的，关键是Bastion有更新了，md5肯定变了
<houge> 我下载的时候是2012-6-1
<nyfair> 所以关注aur吧
<iOpera> 没那么快变化吧。
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 那“83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828 ”能复制到xorg.conf吗？
<palomino|shrink> modeline整行都要复制 , mraandtux
<iOpera> houge: ... 猴哥啊。。。
<palomino|shrink> ..... , iOpera
<iOpera> 才发现
<houge> nyfair: 每必要，去自己的humblebundle里随便下，这个游戏在chakra，fedora和ubuntu都很好用
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 早已复制
<mraandtux> 我先重启了
<palomino|shrink> wait
<palomino|shrink> wait!!
<palomino|shrink> 还没重启吧
<palomino|shrink> _60.00可能得去掉。我当初去了才能用的
<palomino|shrink> .....
<palomino|shrink> 说晚了么
<mraandtux> 去掉了
<nyfair> houge: 买了是随便下，我说的是没买的人怎么猜出下载地址
<iOpera> 要是 nyfair 那连接都有效，岂不是太没限制了。。
<palomino|shrink> o...
<nyfair> iOpera: 但是迅雷离线和旋风离线都认这地址啊
<nyfair> iOpera: 我用的是网页版，不存在cookies问题吧
<iOpera> 是啊
<iOpera> houge: 你的是6-1？
<houge> nyfair: 我不知道humble bundle肿么搞得torrent，只看见里面的tracker是它自己架设的，如何验证下载用户是购买者，如何验证点击下载种子链接通过正常渠道，我都不鸟解。
<houge> iOpera: 嗯，是的
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 重启后还是800x600，是不是忘记sudo nvidia-xconfig？
<nyfair> houge: 渣雷离线虽然下这个速度很慢，但确实能下完
<houge> iOpera: 我再去瞅瞅，这次支付8美元买这些游戏，给的太少了，下次决定支付20美元，对不住开发者
<iOpera> 可是没 http://torrents.humblebundle.com/Bastion-HIB-2012-06-1.sh.torrent 了
<kk> iOpera,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<houge> nyfair: 囧
<iOpera> houge: hehe
<iOpera> 支持下
<iOpera> nyfair: 听到没。你对不住开发者。打屁股。
<palomino|shrink> xorg.conf贴到 pastebin.com 看看 , mraandtux
<houge> nyfair: 我可没有针对你，我是说我
<houge> 囧
<nyfair> iOpera: 口胡，我连玩都没玩过，就贡献了1美分
<iOpera> 1美分。lol
<palomino|shrink> ......
<palomino|shrink> 巨款
<houge> iOpera: 官网的确实是6-13了，不错我去下
<iOpera> houge: 没关系的啊。irc经常掐架/开玩笑。过了就忘记了。
<houge> 在Chakra上没有声音
<iOpera> 1G多。又重下载？
<houge> iOpera: 其实我也在开玩笑
<houge> 嗯
<iOpera> 。。
<nyfair> chakra的pulse似乎有问题，我的dominions3和coe3用pulse也没声音
<nyfair> 但是oss可以
<debianer> ls
<iOpera> 咋还几天就更新呢。。。这
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 老大，刚不小心重启电脑了
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134174
<houge> 其实这一期humble bundle里的那个恐怖游戏也不错，家里台式机玩起来效果超赞
<debianer> lifeng: 把链接地址再发一次哦
<nyfair> 嗯，那个很好玩，不过我以前玩过windows版了
<iOpera> 额。 little_imadper_a 你收小弟了
<houge> 就是这种第一人称的游戏我会玩的想吐，现在CS什么的随便玩下我都会想吐
<iOpera> houge: ...
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 不记得就重启了
<nyfair> 那公司的前作半影三部曲也不错
<nyfair> 不过找不到linux的盗版，只能玩windows了
<mraandtux> 还有，我按了有时按了Ctrl+Alt+Backspace都没反应
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine命令行启动和双击启动有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377995 wine命令行运行 wine *.exe 和双击运行exe文件对程序的运行结果有什么区别么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zdfzr — 2012-06-14 15:33
<mraandtux> 好像是在图形界面按的Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 看完了吗？
<palomino|shrink> 看完了
<mraandtux> 结果呢》
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 然后呢? 你需要什么?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 怎么可能... 我这四处给别人当小弟的...
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 我的xorg.conf里有什么问题吗
<palomino|shrink> HorizSync这个参数的范围有点小阿
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 我开始没下载完，就忘记了。重启了一下电脑
<little_imadper_a> debianer: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/singlepublic?fid=379524_1605827549
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y 老伯_lemon的完全公开目录_百度网盘
<mraandtux> HorizSync 应该调至多少？
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 我会用google android sdk了
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 高端, sdk那东西超级卡的吧...
<nyfair> debianer: 求移植dcss
<palomino|shrink> 不知道，得看你显示器的真实参数吧。。
<nyfair> debianer: 罗姐会感谢你的
<little_imadper_a> 谁会matlab
<nyfair> liemehoc: 我同桌
<nyfair> 。。。
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: error: fgetl: invalid stream number = -1
<mraandtux> palomino|shrink: 我先转到Windows，看看我的显示器参数
<little_imadper_a>  
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 这是个什么情况, 难道是遇到意外的eof了?
<palomino|shrink> ......
<iOpera> 破马，说这么久，不还是要调整扫描参数嘛。害人了吧。
<nyfair> little_imadper_a: 我不会啊，那个是qq发错地方了，误会误会
<iOpera> mra..
<little_imadper_a> nyfair: 恩~
<iOpera> little_imadper_a:  debianer啊。是你的小弟/妹
<debianer> nyfair: 我只会把东西复制进去
<palomino|shrink> 光调扫描频率那个也无用呀.. , iOpera
<palomino|shrink> 重启一下
<iOpera> 有用的。这方法一直有效。
<iOpera> 否则根本不要xorg.conf
<houge> 其实下载bastion不需要用渣雷，我的transmission满速下载
<iOpera> 破马看来是回不来了
<nyfair> houge: 下bt还是http?
<houge> bt
<iOpera> 满速。。。我的才几十到1百多。
<houge> http也是一样的
<nyfair> houge: 哦，但是前几期的torrent基本没人下，就很慢了
<houge> 昆明电信
<houge> 还不翻墙
<houge> 总有几个用毒蛙或者ktorrent之类的工具下载的，那个上传多，下载慢
<houge> transmission就只下，不上传
<iOpera> transmission 要是有一个搜索bt资源的，就好了。
<houge> 其实bastion的原声音乐也是很不错的
<palomino|working> <iOpera> 有用的。这方法一直有效。 <-- 我亲自试过无效。。
<houge> iOpera: 不需要用它搜索，重复造轮子了
<iOpera> 昨天到今天，我开机一天了。回家看下好了没。
<iOpera> 破马，你jpwt嘛。
<palomino|working> .....
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 显然我才是小弟
<iOpera> bt现在没啥地方找了。
<houge> 海盗湾，我永远的爱
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 等我把数据挖掘写完帮你下种子
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 让 debianer证明？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 肯定让你回去之后有的下载
<iOpera> 好
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 证明什么?
<iOpera> 足够了。
<iOpera> 证明你是他/她小弟啊
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 怎么证明?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 而且, 为什么我是他的小弟?
<iOpera> 让他说就是嘛
<houge> iOpera: 其实有个y什么的软件，能够实现本地挖掘各地种子什么的功能，去年关注过，当时不会用就没有继续了
<iOpera> 你说你到处当小弟的啊
 * little_imadper_a ee脑抽了.. lol
<iOpera> y
<ofan> iOpera: k他
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: ...
<iOpera> ofan: ?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 这东西有什么好证明的...
<houge> 记不住了，太久不折腾
<ofan> iOpera: 给他强制改名
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: debianer叫你老大，你没听见？
<iOpera> ofan: ~~
<ofan> little_imadper_a: 和 palomino|working 名字一样长
<Cherrot> debianer: 你在昆明？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ...老大~ 我也叫你老大了~
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 前缀君好～
<palomino|working> .... , ofan
<iOpera> ... 不是吧。有基情
<little_imadper_a> ofan: 你不爽我这个名字很久了吧?~  哈哈
<palomino|working> 不要光注意长度，技巧也很重要 , ofan
<houge> 我突然想起来，各位用渣雷下载humble的种子那必须慢
<iOpera> 嗯。以后不准取这么长的nick
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 谁有你的nick多...
<houge> 至少transmission里面有规则屏蔽渣雷
<Cherrot> houge: humgle是啥子？
<iOpera> 说长度
<palomino|working> .......
<houge> 另外transmission优先加密
<palo> .......
<iOpera> palo: ++
<palo> This nickname is registered.
<iOpera> .
<ofan> little_imadper_a: http://i.imgur.com/FUxsm.png 你说呢
<palo> 我败了
<houge> Cherrot: Humble Bundle V
<Cherrot> palo: i ！！！
<i> iOpera: 这个可以不?
<iOpera> roylez: 出来围观破马
<iOpera> i: 好吧。
<Cherrot> 被强制改名了把
<Guest45223> Cherrot: 恩
<palomino> 短了一半吧
<iOpera> 其实，i这nick，估计没人用，不会被ghost
<Cherrot> palomino: 好清爽的nick..
<\_\> iOpera: 还是被强制改名字了
<ofan> palomino: 理了发都认不出来了
<\_\> iOpera: 我现在叫这个, 看你们怎么叫我~
<iOpera> .
<iOpera> \_\: .
<palomino> :D
<Cherrot> 主席看来是在邪恶的资本主义深渊受打击了 都不爱冒泡了
<iOpera> 一样。lol
<\_\> iOpera: 别逼我用阿拉伯文的名字...
<ofan> \_\: 这样多清爽
<Cherrot> \_\: 长脸君？
<\_\> ofan: 这个名字更难大了好不好...
<iOpera> 那不可能，不支持啊。 \rs
<iOpera> \_\:
<adam8157> \_\: ...
<\_\> Cherrot: 一会儿我就改回来
<Cherrot> \_\: 外脸君
<ofan> \_\: 多方便
<Cherrot> æ­ª
<\_\> adam8157: 他们嫌弃我...
<\_\> adam8157: 他们嫌弃我的名字长
<iOpera> ~~
<adam8157> \_\: 明显是被打了个耳光
<\_\> adam8157: 也可能是先天就长歪了...
<iOpera> 蛋蛋这句中肯
<\_\> iOpera: ....
<\\\\\> iOpera: 看你还有什么话好说!
<iOpera> 烟盒没丢进垃圾桶。难得见到。手抖了？
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 你改回去吧。这都不知道是谁了
<\\\\\> iOpera: 过会儿的
<Cherrot> \\\\\: 满脸黑线君
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: 你说什么?
<Cherrot> kickCherrot: ....
<lfymail> 杭州的有么
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: 这样, adam想跟我说话的时候, 很有可能不小心kick到你
<mraandtux> palomino: 我的显示器是14吋的，那HorizSync要调到多少？
<palomino> 不知... , mraandtux
<Cherrot> kickCherrot: ……这是在侮辱 adam8157  的智商么～
<palomino> 我当初是查了一下手册 , mraandtux
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> 娘的 飞利浦的LED显示器竟然水波纹了……
<mraandtux> 那是不是证明我只能装259.40？
<adam8157> kickCherrot: 我支持你
<kickCherrot> adam8157: 恩, 谢谢~
<Cherrot> :(
<adam8157> kickCherrot: 来了之后每个月交保护费就是了
<kickCherrot> adam8157: 啥? 不是应该你每个月请俺吃饭吗? 俺穷..
<Cherrot> kickCherrot: lol
<Cherrot> kickCherrot: 满脸黑线了吧～
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: 没事, 不怕的~
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: 反正我不是他们组的~
<mraandtux> 那如果我装noveau行吗？
<iOpera> 乖乖，蛋蛋真成地头蛇了啊。还收保护费。
<palomino> 试试吧.. , mraandtux
<iOpera> 这没尾巴的破马，看着好陌生。
<palomino> ....... , iOpera
<kickCherrot> palomino: 你还是改回去好看一些
<palomino> -_-
<adam8157> palomino: 你就是个干活儿的命啊
<palomino> 好吧...
<kickCherrot> palomino|working: 因为大家看你的名字的时候, 都是看paXXXXXworking, 具体xxxxx是什么没人知道
<Cherrot> kickCherrot: 你看人家多安分 甭管前缀后缀都不带变的～
<palomino|working> ..............
<kickCherrot> Cherrot: 不管, 我就叫这个了
<Cherrot> :-(
<liemehoc> f
<liemehoc> nyfair: ?
<nyfair> liemehoc: never mind
<Tuccuay> pia~
<little_imadper> QQ875339306: 你这像是来找ons的
<CMCC15067150476> QQ875339306: QQ387601952
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你要跟他搞基么 cherrot
<little_imadper> imtxc: 去找hamo..
<little_imadper> cfy: 少年...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问大家用xterm的时候, 是不是都是跟screen配合着用的?
<Cherrot> O.o
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: 当然。
<cfy> little_imadper: 看看先
<imtxc> little_imadper: CMCC15067150476 才是找ONS
<little_imadper> cfy: 恩, 我去帖代码...
<little_imadper> cfy: 错误是 error: fgetl: invalid stream number = -1
<cfy> little_imadper: 看上去好高级。。。估计不会了。。。
<little_imadper> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/ku38x5-81656
<little_imadper> cfy: 看看吧, 不行就算了
<Tuccuay> :-/来搞基。。。
<cfy> little_imadper: 这么长阿
<cfy> little_imadper: 我晚上看看
<little_imadper> cfy: 36行那里错了
<little_imadper> cfy: 恩, 好
<cfy> little_imadper: 现在复习arm,晚上考。。
<little_imadper> cfy: 好, 你先去
<little_imadper> cfy: thx
<cfy> little_imadper: 嗯,bye
<imtxc> Tuccuay: 你太直接了，不然 little_imadper 会喜欢你的。
<CMCC15067150476> imtxc: 竟然被你看穿了~~~lol~~~
<Tuccuay> imtxc: - -
<imtxc> CMCC15067150476: 我无所不查。
<Tuccuay> CMCC15067150476: 喂喂。。。。
<Tuccuay> 伦家是有节操的哦～
<imtxc> CMCC15067150476: 你可以改nick为 ：weixin*******
<adam8157> CMCC15067150476: 女的?
<debianer> little_imadper: 这个能发为新吗
<debianer> little_imadper: 微信
<Tuccuay> 什么情况
<imtxc> debianer: 你也来约基友or 泡？
<Tuccuay> test
<Tuccuay> - -
<kk> Tuccuay, .. ..  ㍨ 
<Tuccuay> 您所选的昵称被服务器拒绝。其中可能包含无效的字符。
<CMCC15067150476> Tuccuay: 名字不能数字开头的
<little_imadper> debianer: imtxc 啥?
<Tuccuay> CMCC15067150476: 我会把我试图用中文的事情说出去么。。。
 * little_imadper 终于搞定我的数据挖掘了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<little_imadper> debianer: 刚才跑数据去了, 啥微信? 听说是约炮利器, 一直很想用, 但是我手机不支持, 从来没用过...
<MeaCulpa> http://chinese.stackexchange.com/questions/1583/what-shoud-i-use-to-say-i-love-you-wa-ai-lo-or-wo-ai-ni
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y word choice - What shoud I use to say "I love you": "wa ai lo" or "wo ai ni"? - Chinese Language and Usage Beta - Stack Exchange
<MeaCulpa> stackExchange 无敌了
<little_imadper> imtxc: 你太弱了, 约炮应该去玩劲舞团
<Tuccuay> 约炮用陌陌啊。。。。
<imtxc> little_imadper: 那是4年前的勾当了。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 现在依然可以吧, 况且你那么有钱
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我有个毛毛。。
<imtxc> 这里我最穷， 穷三代啊。
<little_imadper> iOpera: 飞屋环游记怎么样?
<little_imadper> imtxc: 毛, 你一个月顶我俩月!
<imtxc> little_imadper: 改天跟你的好基友们组织的为穷三代捐款活动吧。。
<little_imadper> .......
<imtxc> little_imadper: P 你一月1万4  别以为我不知道。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 屁, 不是算得 20 * 24 * 31吧?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 反正你就这么多 人又没要求你最长时间。
<imtxc> little_imadper: 而且你在北京有家， 吃饭住房不花钱，也有女朋友在这边，不用在胡同里花钱
<QQ875339306> 太坏了
<QQ875339306> 囧，为什么改了nick，其他频道也改了啊
<QQ875339306> 这回洋相出大了
<little_imadper> iOpera: perl -i 如果写在perl脚本里面, 怎么实现, 是不是有个变量改一下就行
<little_imadper> imtxc: 都是幻觉... 怎么可能吃饭不花钱, 也就早饭不花钱
<imtxc> little_imadper: 七月份开始？
<little_imadper> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> little_imadper: 是不是实习完可以转正啊。。。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 这个不能保证的...
<little_imadper> imtxc: 我这么水, 过去了没准儿人家不爱要我, 我还得去找工作
<imtxc> little_imadper: 那就是有希望的，你去了帮我找找我哥。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 啥? 你哥丢了?? 还是我理解错了?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 是啊，我前媳妇， 很久联系不到她哥了。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 人在哪儿? 整个北京城找?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 就在那里面干活
<little_imadper> imtxc: 在红帽里面?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 前段时间因为失恋 彪云南去了。
<iOpera> little_imadper: 那复杂多了。要读/写自己做。
<iOpera> X看来出问题了。
<little_imadper> iOpera: 哦, 我以为有什么简单的方法呢, 那算了~
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我感觉他被老外压抑的有心理疾病了， 你三思。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 云南... 我怎么找...
<little_imadper> imtxc: .... 没事... 我还扛得住
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你等等
<little_imadper> imtxc: 咩?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 给你找证据
<little_imadper> imtxc: 什么证据? 是我理解错了?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 别忙，网速慢
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 上上周还和他踢球
 * little_imadper adam8157 imtxc 你们在说什么.. 
<imtxc> little_imadper: 貌似被删了
<little_imadper> imtxc: 恩, 好吧...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你居然删微薄
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥? 我没有weibo啊
<imtxc> adam8157: twitter
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥被我删了?
 * little_imadper ......我什么都不知道...
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个上厕所中间位置有人不乐意那条
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道你在说啥
<mosesofmason> ?
<little_imadper> imtxc: 其实, 听你说了好久, 我也没明白你想说什么... 你是想说, 你哥在红帽里受压迫, 然后一个人心情不好去云南了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 呃， 我记得的，内容大概是“讨厌上厕所选择中间坑位的人” 这样的意思。
<imtxc> little_imadper: 那个是人家隐私不好说的。
<imtxc> little_imadper: 改天私聊
 * little_imadper 喵的, ndcg又下降了
<little_imadper> imtxc: 恩, 好
<adam8157> imtxc: 求八卦
<little_imadper> imtxc: 你去开个房间, 我和adam进去听你说
<imtxc> adam8157: 又不是女同事嘛
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 你怎么知道adam喜欢的是男同事还是女同事?
<imtxc> 这。。。
<little_imadper> imtxc: 在他自己说之前, 我们不能做任何假设
 * little_imadper 擦, ndcg又下降了!!!!!!
<imtxc> little_imadper: ndcg是个啥
<little_imadper> imtxc: 我要是知道, 我就能让她提升了... 数据挖掘作业呀...
<little_imadper> imtxc: 最后的指标..
<imtxc> 这么高级
<imtxc> 我都不知道什么叫数据挖掘
<little_imadper> imtxc: 我分不清数据挖掘还有机器学习
<imtxc> adam8157: 你嘛时候考的RHCE？
<MeaCulpa> RH 自己人为啥要考RHCE...
 * MeaCulpa 读CS的时候从不知啥高级程序员为何物
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是听说自己人才便宜嘛
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 怕以后公司倒闭什么的 员工们出去不好混。。。
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: imtxc 我之前一份工作，有两位专门作挖掘和建模的Master, 建模不说，要说挖掘，我觉得我写SQL比他们SAS方便多了，只不过他们出图方便，套公式方便而已
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 上个月底
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 你用sql搞svm什么的?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: adam8157  我是我组里唯一一个非CATE
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: CATE又是啥。。
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 数据挖掘些什么代码都随意, 重点是那些数学以及证明
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 可能他们玩得太低级，统计太多，建模很少
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: en
<imtxc> 查到了。
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 统计归统计, 真正用到分类器什么的, 还是要各种高数... 梯度下降, 我就会这一个...
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 建模... 不过我看他们那时候也只是作专家模型
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 查到了？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哦 就是关于你们那个证 那个是不是比RHCE要牛啊
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 高端...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 妓女的门票牛，还是石女的门票牛？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 谁家是石女呢？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Linux是Freedom, UNIX是Rock Solid
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Rock Solid
<imtxc> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 因为不让fuck, 所以健壮
 * adam8157 希望今天卖的人能面试成功
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: UNIX的逻辑就是石女逻辑
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不让用户碰，自然健壮
<imtxc> 。。。
<little_imadper> adam8157: 等我实习完了不转正, 然后让你卖我一次
<little_imadper> adam8157: 你就有钱拿了
<adam8157> little_imadper: 这样不行的
<little_imadper> adam8157: 不允许吗?
 * MeaCulpa 擦我怎么买卖那么差
<imtxc> adam8157: 必须卖不认识的人？
<adam8157> little_imadper: 不符合规定
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你又不卖我
<MeaCulpa> 等他钱到手，再来18摸，卖二手的
<little_imadper> adam8157: ... 那就没办法了... 到时带你去吃老北京小吃吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 要不…… 再过一年了你二手卖了我？
<little_imadper> adam8157: 要不你太亏了
<adam8157> little_imadper: 无所谓
<adam8157> little_imadper: 收保护费嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这频道市口归主席
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 主席不是不在嘛
<little_imadper> adam8157: ....  你还没吃过卤煮火烧呢吧?
<imtxc> little_imadper: 不要贿赂
<adam8157> little_imadper: 吃过
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/find.ibm.jobs/location/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Jobs at IBM - Powered by netMEDIA - Browse jobs
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 自己看
<adam8157> little_imadper: 没吃过金钱豹
<little_imadper> adam8157: ... 褡裢火烧
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 还不如隔壁驴杂汤
<little_imadper> adam8157: 我也没吃过金钱豹!
<little_imadper> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/77891169gw1dtxnaept7fj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: adam8157 那边的金钱豹不错的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 海淀黄庄那家?
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 你吃驴杂汤, 破马得多伤心! cc palomino|working
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你家效率太低了，还是等我再学习一两年了吧。。
<palomino|working> ?_? , little_imadper
<palomino|working> 我何必心疼驴。。 , little_imadper
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: adam8157 我和lp在那里吃，我吃多了，去如厕，接了个18M HR电话
<little_imadper> palomino|working: 骡子怎么出来的
<palomino|working> 驴肉好吃，我喜欢。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 主席三个月前帮我推的ibm, 一直就没给我打过电话, 怎么破
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 时也，运也
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 换个职位继续咯
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 不了, 签了adam那里的实习了
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 哦，没事，去镀金，再来
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 你在上海?
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 记住，那里只有名媛，石女，只有这里有
<imtxc> little_imadper: 呃你去adam家是镀金，那我在这里算 刷漆不
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家都是先运行xterm, 然后在xterm里执行screen来使用screen的么? 貌似不怎么方便啊...
<little_imadper> imtxc: 问 MeaCulpa 不是我说的
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: screen -S X startx
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 一直如此
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: xterm -e screen
<liemehoc> 有一份简单加密的文本，知道明文和密文怎么推算加密过程
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: 所以screen死了你就挂了，X死了你screen就挂了
<liemehoc> 估计就是调换顺序或者异或处理了
<imtxc> me
<Patrick_DJ> 明白了, 谢谢大伙. :)
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 石女能做什么
<QQ875339306> 有一份简单加密的图片，知道原图和密图怎么推算加密过程？
<liemehoc> QQ875339306: 原理一样吧都是文件
<little_imadper> imtxc: 卖钱
<QQ875339306> 有点像rle但肯定不是标准的rle压缩
<QQ875339306> 我现在就头大这问题啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 看，请support来玩，自己玩，然后support人家
<QQ875339306> 话说python3.3支持7z处理了啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这个世界，客户分三档， 低端客户，找便宜的妹子，凑活了；中端客户，找名媛，玩了；高端客户，找石女，养着不让别人碰
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我们这里就是服务高端客户的，RH之流，最多中端
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: emc呢?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那  为什么取名 18M 呢？ 此地无银三百两之意？
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: EMC典型的中端阿
<little_imadper> MeaCulpa: 鸿海精密算是高端了吧?
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: EMC讲个performance, 讲功能，它可以支撑web/DB server, 但是让他支撑ATM, 大机，就少了
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 我ATM取钱可以忍受慢，但决不能忍受down机和算错帐
<nyfair> 这逻辑感觉就和跟windows的人说linux没有病毒一样
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gambit无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378004 我在集群上运行gambit，显示Starting /cvfs01/disk5/chengxl/Fluent/Fluent.Inc/gambit2.3.16/lnx86/gambit ... Gambit build SP2006033020. OPENGL_DEVICE_DRIVER not supported Defaulting to X_DEVICE_DRIVER with standard visual. Unable to do the statfs on /cvf …
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 对，一个道理，石女逻辑
<MeaCulpa> 不过windows用户大多拿root用户在跑...要是全世界linux用户都这么裸奔...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 说话慎重啊，这里很多linux厨
<liemehoc> 明文b13b cebe bcc4 cefe cfaa cdb5 bbb3 b1f9
<liemehoc> 密文
<liemehoc> 8d6e f9a5 f4be 9281 c89e f1e0 8ca8 f983
<liemehoc> 密文8d6e f9a5 f4be 9281 c89e f1e0 8ca8 f983
<liemehoc> 帮看看怎么加密的
<imtxc> 都已经下班了？
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 刚几点就下班呀
 * adam8157 我也想走了, 办公室好冷
<MeaCulpa> 饿了
 * little_imadper 吃白切鸡去
<MeaCulpa> 不卫生
<huntxu> little_imadper: 你竟然喜歡吃白切雞
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper: 只有上海妹子才喜欢吃这种
<little_imadper> ... 马上就离开广州了, 吃白切鸡的机会就少了, huntxu  MeaCulpa
<little_imadper> 北京基本没有的
<huntxu> little_imadper: 有我也不吃
<MeaCulpa> 北京肉好，论不到鸡
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥...
<imtxc> little_imadper: 北京啥肉便宜又好吃？
<little_imadper> huntxu: 好多你都没吃过吧... 卤煮火烧啥的
<little_imadper> imtxc: 没听说o
<imtxc> adam8157: 快餐吧。
<huntxu> little_imadper: 不知道火燒是啥
<little_imadper> adam8157: 去吃金钱豹, 你那么向往
<little_imadper> huntxu: 哈哈~ 等我回去带你去吃~
<huntxu> little_imadper: 在潮汕人面前講鹵制就是浮雲
<little_imadper> huntxu: 不过你这种什么都不想吃的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你家楼下那个俏江南好吃不
<imtxc> huntxu: 火烧是什么
 * adam8157 HR已经给约好了下周的面试... 希望这人成功啊
<little_imadper> huntxu: 那就吃炒肝
<adam8157> huntxu: 火烧好
<adam8157> imtxc: 没去过 去不起
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又賣人了啊
<stardiviner> 咋没人接我的文件捏
 * little_imadper 走了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，买卖真好
<adam8157> huntxu: 迄今为止只在去年成功过一个...
<imtxc> adam8157: 卖成功了没今天
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^^
<adam8157> imtxc: 下周面试
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看得我嫉妒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 只一个啊
<MeaCulpa> 我一个都没
<imtxc> adam8157: 一月一个就够了呗
 * huntxu 求賣，我7你3
<adam8157> 好吧 又一個面试安排, 面试很累的...
<adam8157> huntxu: 好啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你覺得賣我能賣成麽
<huntxu> adam8157: 碼盲+系統盲
<adam8157> huntxu: 瞎说, 你是码神
<imtxc> 吃饭去。
 * felixonmars huntxu 是大神
<daf3707> 下班啦
<iFvwm> houge: 那游戏，咋跑起来那么慢？还要wd不停的走45度？
<iFvwm> MonoGame.Framework.Linux.dll
<houge> iFvwm: 安装私有显卡驱动，朋友的是intel集显？
<houge> iFvwm: ubuntu安装源里的私有驱动，我的台式机是ATI HD 5670，安装私有驱动后，不论是Chakra、Fedora还是Ubuntu都非常流畅
<houge> 原来wps for linux在协议里面明确说明了：“您可以在不公开Alpha版下载链接的前提下，帮助您身边的Linux用户安装WPS，反馈他们的意见，以便我们能真实地了解到更多用户的心声。”于是今天我把所有wps for linux的deb、rpm和pkg包上传到金山快盘。
<houge> pkg包是我在chakra下打的，案例来说arch同样架构也能使用。
<little_imadper> iFvwm: ee?
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 给你发邮件了
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 你名字真多...
<metbsd> wps垃圾
<houge> metbsd: 您随意
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 別爛尾就是了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟求助 samba 设置啊！高手来啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378008 小弟 菜鸟啊 设置 samba 设置好以后 在 XP 实验！ 在XP 开始-运行- 输入samba IP地址 如果只输入IP的话 什么都不弹出来 如果输入\\ip\共享名 的话 就弹出个窗口 让我用GUSET的账号登陆 才能访问。 …
<houge> alvin_rxg_buggin: 看样子不会
<alvin_rxg_buggin> houge: 難說。如果只是給中文用戶使用的話。
<houge> alvin_rxg_buggin: 现在下结论还为时过早
<houge> 慢慢来呗
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 開源界本來就很小，再來個不開源的東西在開源界能有多少影響力？
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 如果wps能做到windows版的程度，至少会给openoffice系造成不小压力
<little_imadper> zer4tul: 现在压力就很大了
<zer4tul> little_imadper: 有吗？
<little_imadper> zer4tul: 有
<zer4tul> little_imadper: 完全没觉得ooo或者lo有感觉到压力啊
<houge> 确实有，至少我已经不用libreoffice了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> zer4tul: 那就是說，到時候它可能會是全世界 linux 界的一個選擇咯？
<little_imadper> zer4tul: 我们班都改用永中office了
<houge> 没必要全部
<zer4tul> little_imadper: 我汗……永中好像一直不怎么样
<houge> 自己喜欢就用，何必什么都要全部
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 看来你没明白我的意思
<houge> 个人认为不开源软件在Linux使用不需要什么影响力，这个是用户自己决定的，即使需要花钱，Linux用户认为值得也照买不误，影响力是个噱头，自己用着开心，方便就好。
<little_imadper> wps挺好的呀, 上次金山来我们学校招聘, 我忘了时间了, 没去成..
<alvin_rxg_buggin> wps 做的事，就像很多人破解qq協議。。。
<stardiviner> Makefile 里一个缺省规则 所有 .o都默认依赖对应的.c文件, 是不是 ..c.o: ?
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 麻烦举例说明
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我觉得是性质完全不同的两件事
<stardiviner> 围观 war
<stardiviner> QQ V.S WPS
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 如果我没记错，MS现在的文档标准至少号称是公开的。腾讯的通讯协议从来都说是私有的
<stardiviner> 经历了战争后, 我发现自己也开始喜欢围观了
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg_buggin: 所以对于金山来说，不存在“破解”
 * zer4tul 下班，回家吃饭
<houge> 总而言之今晚或者明早三个wps for linux的包我上传到金山快盘后，会把下载发到论坛上。反正官方说了，只要不公开他们官方的下载链接，就能帮助你周围的朋友安装wps，大家一起汇报bugs，大家一切协助wps for linux更好的发展。我支持这样的做法。也会不予余力的推广。至于各位是否喜欢使用，或者不喜欢使用，都随变，用着不好也请汇报下bugs，
<houge> 这个占用不了各位几分钟。
<stardiviner> Makefile 里一个缺省规则 所有 .o都默认依赖对应的.c文件, 是不是 ..c.o: ?
<zer4tul> houge: 发了之后麻烦给我留个言告知一下帖子地址
<zer4tul> houge: 因为我基本不逛ubuntu论坛，怕迷路
<imtxc> little 
 * zer4tul 表示自己是来串门的
<houge> 我会在Twitter, facebook, G+, weibo, IRC里群发的
<houge> 好的
<stardiviner> 我讨厌该死的QQ群发....
<little_imadper> houge: 请教下, wps的界面是gtk还是qt?
<little_imadper> houge: 或者是wx什么的
<houge> QT的，是4.7下编译
<imtxc> houge 
<kowalski> hi all
<little_imadper> houge: 哦, 那样的话, 安装的时候会不会依赖很多qt的包?
<kk> kowalski, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<houge> 具体是4.7.多少我就不清楚了，之前老K没有说
<houge> QT库是独立的，唯一依赖的是ia32
<houge> fedora下用yum安装所有32位库动态解决
<houge> ubuntu需要实现安装好ia32-lib
<houge> pkg的包，我只做了64位
<imtxc_> imtxc: hh
<houge> 主席开始自娱自乐了，哈哈
<imtxc_> ..
<houge> imtxc_: 主席有空来昆明，这边天气不错
<stardiviner> houge: hi
<imtxc_> houge: 哥
<little_imadper> houge: 你认错人了... 主席不是 imtxc
<imtxc_> houge: 不要瞎说
<little_imadper> iFvwm: ee? 给你发邮件了
<houge> 囧
<houge> 好吧
<little_imadper> houge: 主席是 roylez
<houge> = =|
<stardiviner> houge: hi
<houge0> test
<kk> houge0, .. ..  ㍫ 
<imtxc_> little_imadper: 莫名其妙 我用手机登陆了只能收消息不能发.
<little_imadper> imtxc_: 我就没有能上irc的手机.
<imtxc_> ???
<imtxc> stardiviner
<imtxc> 他怎么可以用我的Nick的呢?
<adam8157> ls
<imtxc> 哦 还能这样啊...
<iFvwm> little_imadper: 额。发哪里了。
<iFvwm> 才突然断线了。奇怪
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我的又不能发消息.
<iFvwm> 我发现了。你找的，又需要ipv6的服务器
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vmware7中装好了ubuntu后，能识别笔记本的无线网卡吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378011 我的vmware用的是“桥接”的方式，在终端中输入ifconfig只有看到eth0，没有发现wlan0. 请问，如何才能发现wlan0呢？需要安装驱动吗？如何安装？ 谢谢! 我的无线网 …
<debianer> 都吃了饭吗
<debianer> 出来聊聊
<iFvwm> little_imadper: 没速度。都是uTorrent的。抠门的。
<debianer> little_imadper: 最近有好玩的手机软件或者电脑软件吗
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/216365
<debianer> 最近都在玩什么
<debianer> 没什么事
<imtxc> debianer: 没钱吃了
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你给神发了什么种子?
<debianer> imtxc: 什么没钱吃了
<debianer> imtxc: 怎么会没钱吃呢
<imtxc> debianer: 因为穷啊
<guopei> 终于找到了一个中文的irc....
<imtxc> debianer: 得亏上周买了好几包泡面.
<debianer> imtxc: 你毕业了还是在工作
<imtxc> debianer: 刚 and 刚
<debianer> 哈哈哈哈
<debianer> 不会吧
<debianer> ima你工作了还是读书
<debianer> imtxc: 你工作了还是读书？
<guopei> 在xchat上搜了好几圈T_T
<imtxc> debianer: 哥, 我说了,刚毕业and刚工作..
<imtxc> guopei: 找基友不, 这里搞基的我都知道.
<guopei> 不用……
<debianer> imtxc: 哦，那不要紧，慢慢来哦
<imtxc> guopei: 怎么能不用呢
<imtxc> guopei: 在这里混没个好基友还能行?
<guopei> 哦？必须得有？
<imtxc> imtxc: 是啊, 必须有,不然就会跟我一样,混的这么差了.
<guopei> 没有不行啊？这么糟糕…………
<guopei> 在说的话前面有个人的名字，这个是怎么打出来的？
<imtxc> guopei: 直接打.
<guopei> imtxc:这样？
<CMCC15067150476> guopei: 输入nick前面几个字母,按下tab按键
<guopei> imtxc, 这样？
<CMCC15067150476> 就补全了
<guopei> 原来如此~~~
<imtxc> guopei: 对, 看 CMCC15067150476 他给你说真话了,认他当基友吧.
<guopei> imtxc:还能再挑挑不？
<imtxc> guopei: 可以的 这里还有hamo 还有 little_imadper 还有很多很多的.
<guopei> imtxc:高档啊
<stardiviner> houge: hi
<debianer> little_imadper: 用过gtalk吗
<guopei> 下班，回家~~
<debianer> little_imadper: 如何让手机上聊gtalk的时候，网页上不显示聊天内容
<debianer> little_imadper: 考试完了吗
<debianer> little_imadper: 还在微软学习吗
<imtxc> debianer: 对.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你居然去了微软学习?
<cfy> little_imadper: 唉
<void1> 上次还有去facebook的呢
<cfy> little_imadper: 明天早上交matlab。。。。我先下了
<little_imadper> 刚有事, 我什么时候去微软了? debianer  imtxc
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我不知道.
<imtxc> 哎, 今天早点去休息了.
<mao> opera通过安装主题终于可以把标题栏去掉了
<yall> ls
<debianer> little_imadper: 还在不哦
<little_imadper> de
<little_imadper> debianer: 设呢吗?
<little_imadper> debianer: 什么?
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 无线网络的密码用不了特殊符号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378017 RT。比如打个℃ 只要出现在密码中就不能登陆。。还有连接隐蔽网络用户名中有特殊符号也连不上。。不设置隐蔽连接就没这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 laomifang — 2012-06-14 20:22
 * adam8157 求推荐羽毛球拍淘宝店
<linuxs> linux桌面版是不是对因特尔芯片支持更好一点？
<imtxc> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/DHS-%E7%BA%A2%E5%8F%8C%E5%96%9C-3040-%E9%93%9D%E5%90%88%E9%87%91%E7%BE%BD%E6%AF%9B%E7%90%83%E6%8B%8D-DYPC020-1-%E9%9A%8F%E6%9C%BA/dp/B007TQXYVU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1339677545&sr=8-6
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y DHS 红双喜 3040--铝合金羽毛球拍 DYPC020-1 随机-运动户外休闲-卓越亚马逊
<adam8157> imtxc: 红双喜...
<imtxc> adam8157: 红双喜这个挺不错了.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 太便宜了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 我用过, 反正觉得还行, 不过我业余了.
<adam8157> imtxc: 我也很业余
<imtxc> little_imadper: 是啊, 这个我用过, 很不好意思给大壕推荐的...
<little_imadper> imtxc: 太弱了, 打羽毛球要用这个  http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%8B%8F%E6%B3%8A%E5%B0%94%E7%81%AB%E7%BA%A2%E7%82%B9%E7%85%8E%E9%94%85PJ26G1-%E9%A2%9C%E8%89%B2%E9%9A%8F%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002H9X536/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339677679&sr=8-2
<kk> little_imadper,啥网址y 苏泊尔火红点煎锅PJ26G1 颜色随机(橙色、绿色、红色、黄色)-厨具-卓越亚马逊 [平底锅]
<little_imadper> 擦, kk ,你把我暴露了..
<imtxc> little_imadper: 锅那是.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 这也不贵啊.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 但是打球厉害呀!
<imtxc> little_imadper: 这个可以打网球
<little_imadper> imtxc: 都可以, 篮球也可以
<imtxc> little_imadper: 手大还可以大乒乓
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你弱爆了,篮球有用拍子打的么/
<little_imadper> adam8157: 其实吧, 现在貌似炭素的拍子也就100多一点儿... 很轻的柑橘
<little_imadper> adam8157:
<little_imadper> http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%B5%99%E6%B1%9F%E7%9C%81%E9%98%9F%E4%B8%93%E4%B8%9A%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8%E5%91%98%E7%94%A8%E6%8B%8D-%E6%97%A0%E6%A0%87%E8%AE%B0%E5%85%A8%E7%A2%B3%E7%B4%A0-%E8%B6%85%E8%BD%BB%E8%BF%9B%E6%94%BB%E5%9E%8B%E7%BE%BD%E6%AF%9B%E7%90%83%E6%8B%8D-%E5%B7%B2%E6%8B%89%E7%BA%BF-%E7%AE%80%E8%A3%85%E6%97%A0%E6%8B%8D%E5%A5%97-%E5%A4%9A%E8%89%B2-%E9%A2%9C%E8%89%B2%E9%9A%8F%E6%9C%BA%E5%8F%91%E8%B4%A7/dp/B0069XT5BC/ref=sr_1_
<kk> little_imadper,啥网址y 浙江省队专业运动员用拍 无标记全碳素 超轻进攻型羽毛球拍 已拉线 简装无拍套 多色 颜色随机发货-运动户外休闲-卓越亚马逊
<adam8157> little_imadper: 啥叫浙江省队牌
<little_imadper> adam8157: 俺也不知道... 可能是他们训练用的拍子吧...
<imtxc> 无标记
<imtxc> 恩 这个听起来好点.
<little_imadper> adam8157: 没牌子的拍子才是好拍子
<linuxs> 有点乱
<imtxc> adam8157: 鸟毛球是项人民群众喜闻乐见的减肥项目.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 北京这么大风, 没钱没地方打 也没招啊.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 乒乓球便宜
<debianer> little_imadper: 私聊
<imtxc> little_imadper: 乒乓球也得有地方打啊.
<linuxs> linux桌面版是不是对因特尔芯片支持更好一点？
<linuxs> 为何我的AMD平台就是比因特尔平台要差一点，而平台参数很相近。
<imtxc> linuxs: 当然不是.
<little_imadper> linuxs: 参数屁都不管
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们都是打室内的
<imtxc> adam8157: 那还自己买什么拍子.
<adam8157> imtxc: 难道不是用自己的拍子?
<little_imadper> linuxs: 当年的奔腾D也是双核3.2, 性能那么弱, 现在的i5, 双核2.2, 性能超过几倍
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊我没有去过, 我当了跟台球室一样, 业余的没必要带自己的杆子是一个道理呢.
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<linuxs> 我不是这个意思，我说的综合参数，在专业软件测试出来的分值很接近的情况下
<adam8157> little_imadper: 会打台球么
<imtxc> linuxs: 嘛软件测什么分数, 我也测测
<little_imadper> adam8157: 不会呀, 就会乒乓球...
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你弱死了.
<little_imadper> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> little_imadper: 废
<imtxc> little_imadper: 咱乒乓鸟毛台球三栖.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 一看就是死宅.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 没救了你.
<little_imadper> imtxc: .......
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • [定制版发布] linuxmint中文网定制的linux mint13中文安装版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378018 系统桌面 主菜单 文件名：maya中文安装版.iso 大小: 1298077696 字节 MD5: 290ACC049EC2C1E1492A90BA8E31C5D2 SHA1: DF8C6EB5F0789210A4718D2E9EA884D16980110D CRC32: 07185070 系统默认用户名：maya …
<little_imadper> imtxc: 哥会散打
<linuxs> 3DM
<little_imadper> imtxc: 大一大二有练, 当年鞭腿不弱的~
<imtxc> little_imadper: 刚才那些字不是我打的.
<little_imadper> imtxc: .......
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我在看视频,已经半个小时了, 刚才怎么了?你说你会散打.
<little_imadper> imtxc: ........................................... 看记录
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我看不了的, 应该没什么的, 我不会说什么的.
<little_imadper> imtxc: ....
 * adam8157 客户不交保护费的时候我就会散打
<linuxs> adam8157^_^，真有意思
<adam8157> linuxs: 呵呵
<linuxs> adam8157 貌似很厉害的说。
<little_imadper> adam8157: 客户? 保护费?
<imtxc> 怎么都会散打..
<linuxs> little_imadper: 应该是保护费。
<imtxc> little_imadper: 等去了公司, 你先单挑一下他.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 一年半没动过了...
<imtxc> little_imadper: 胜利以后, 他的客户就是你的了, 他的位子 当然也是你的了.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 我跟adam不是一个重量级的, 他比我重多了
<adam8157> little_imadper: 我75kg, 177-178cm
<imtxc> little_imadper: 他不重啊.
<little_imadper> adam8157: 身高相同, 65kg
<imtxc> ...................
<adam8157> little_imadper: 啧啧
<little_imadper> imtxc: 差了20斤
<imtxc> .......
<imtxc> 额, 真得睡觉去了, 这几天困死.
<imtxc> bye 各位.
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上学了？
<Zypeh> iFvwm, 神又换名号了
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 你要普通的种子呀?
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 不要ipv6的? 我以为你搞了那么久的ipv6就是为了下载ipv6的种子呢
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 那你要什么直接去电驴搜索, 然后用迅雷vip下载就行了, 速度很快的
<iFvwm> little_imadper: 我发邮件了。
<iFvwm> 第一次可以。后来，那服务器就获取不到tracker了
<iFvwm> 而且，tracker设置为私有，不能dht
<iFvwm> 80口的，获取可以，只是0个节点
<iFvwm> 6969端口的，一直获取不到了
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 没收到神的邮件
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/216373
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的分区是不是不能夹在windows分区之间啊？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378024 如题新手求教中。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 酱油小生一只 — 2012-06-14 21:32
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/216374
<iFvwm> 贴图一样。 little_imadper
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 你发的邮件跑到垃圾邮件了, 神....
<iFvwm> ~~
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 那你没法用ipv6的吧... 给你找ipv4的种子?
<iFvwm> 一共就下了点点。开始有4个节点
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/216375
<iFvwm> 第一次可以啊
<little_imadper> iFvwm: deluge
<iFvwm> 不喜欢那
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 我用tXXXXX那个也不行
<iFvwm> @
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 或者你开个ftp, 我给你上传到你的电脑
<iFvwm> 这太大了。你带宽有限嘛
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 我下载速度都是几兆的, 你觉得我贷款怎么样~
<iFvwm> 上传不大吧。
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 之前上传视频到土豆, 也是几兆
<iFvwm> 。。你啥网
<iFvwm> 那我安装ftpd去
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 教育网!
<iFvwm> 我也假假的算教育网啊。。。
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 你的太弱了, 我们出口是5g电信, +3.5g教育网
<iFvwm> 等我看下，改conf
<little_imadper> iFvwm: 恩, 好
<linuxs> little_imadper: 真的边鄙视边羡慕你的网速哇。共享的？
<little_imadper> linuxs: 恩, 共享的.
<little_imadper> linuxs: 一般到晚上就限速, 但是ipv6不限速度
<linuxs> little_imadper: 那得到半夜搞哇。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 据说你的电脑坏掉了?
<linuxs> little_imadper: 记得以前教育网很差劲的。现在果真给力了，可惜都用不上了。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 晚上我看土豆720p都直接缓冲完成, 视频也就播放一分钟, 30分钟的视频给缓冲完了
<linuxs> little_imadper: 我现在用的就是电信20M的专线，就已经感觉很幸福了，我还有一根移动100M宽带，下载的时候都疯掉了。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 100mb带宽, 你比我的厉害
<linuxs> little_imadper: 我说的100M，下载也就每秒10M多点。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 我知道, /8嘛
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你害的
<iFvwm> 陪一台？
<linuxs> little_imadper: 其实我是偷用移动宽带的，它的那个结构是100M的，如果那个接口是1000M的，我就是1000M的。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 怎么偷? 教教我?
<linuxs> little_imadper: 也就是光转电，那个电猫的网卡是100M的，如果我给换成1000M的，我就1000M的。
 * adam8157 淘宝上买了个拍子凑合玩儿
<linuxs> little_imadper: 这个需要很专业的知识了，很多的数据，以及对线路，服务器的构架都要很多的了解，一步一步，最后是建立认证线路，就能获得这根光纤的所有流量权，自行分配。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 好吧... 霸气
<linuxs> little_imadper: 不过基本上只能半夜玩玩，感受一下那个速度，白天不感用，莫名其妙的线路负载，怕倍查。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 恩, 罚钱
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 手机的电源键有毛病了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 估计是受潮了 日的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 正在看新手机
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 修唄
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 買 lumia 吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: lumia是啥？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> nokia lumia ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: android?
<linuxs> little_imadper: 以前电信的认证也有漏洞，结果以晚获取到了几百个账户和权限以及相关个人信息，后来邮件电信，把漏洞封了。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: windows
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 不买。
<little_imadper> linuxs: 你是做安全的?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: lumia 可以敲螺絲釘的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 可能入手sony ericssion experia pro
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 没键盘
<linuxs> little_imadper: 不是，只是好奇，我有那个脚本，你可以试试你那的网络安全。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 現在都是 sony 了，不是 sony ericsson
<little_imadper> linuxs: 算了, 我还是等跑完数据回去睡觉了...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 恩
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 还是离不开全键盘
<linuxs> little_imadper: 好同学。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 別爛尾就是了
<little_imadper> linuxs: ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 什么烂尾？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 鼠標中鍵
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: ？什么鼠标中键？
<imtxc> little_imadper: 我又来了.
<little_imadper> ....
<imtxc> 等主席发视频.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 不看点福利什么的还真睡不着
<little_imadper> imtxc: 他在吗?
<imtxc> 谁知道啊.
<imtxc> 说不定还上班呢
<little_imadper> 大半夜的
<imtxc> 他不是经常开会到2点么
<little_imadper> ...
<little_imadper> imtxc: 最后一组数据, 跑完就回去了
<imtxc> little_imadper: 还在实验室?
<little_imadper> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> little_imadper: 没吃呢还?
<little_imadper> imtxc: 吃过了
<imtxc> little_imadper: 哦啊, 就那什么上海菜?
<little_imadper> imtxc: 说是上海的, 其实广州这边做的更正宗, 毕竟三黄鸡没有跑山鸡好吃
<imtxc> 这样啊.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 恩
<little_imadper> imtxc: 有机会可以请你吃, 哥会做
<little_imadper> imtxc: 哥做饭好多年了, 我做饭的水平, 在我编程水平之上
<imtxc> little_imadper: 可想而知
<little_imadper> imtxc: 哈哈~
<imtxc> little_imadper: 你编程的多烂
<little_imadper> 我猜到你要说这个了, imtxc
<imtxc> 不吐槽不快啊.
<imtxc> 我从2002年就开始学做饭了.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 在家的时候都是我给家里人做饭吃的.
<imtxc> little_imadper: 只要你不提散打什么的, 我就不怕 哈哈.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 哈哈~ 没办法跟哥比, 哥在北京的时候, 做饭很久, 来广州之后, 又学了好多粤菜的做法
<imtxc> little_imadper: ....
<little_imadper> imtxc: 散打不如从前了, 现在你让我来个鞭腿, 我肯定踢不到你的头了, 好久没压腿了..
<imtxc> little_imadper: 有空了去新东方,边学英语边学炒菜.
<little_imadper> imtxc: 不如去蓝翔, 挖掘机/黑客一起学
<little_imadper> 擦, 最后一组数据这么差
<imtxc> little_imadper: 能炒菜不/
<little_imadper> imtxc: 不能
<imtxc> 那就不去
<little_imadper> 舍不得重跑呀...
 * mayli_ 不想打炮这么办？
<CMCC15067150476> mayli_: ?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> CMCC15067150476: 她是女的
<CMCC15067150476> mayli_: 去百度知道提问, 也许会有惊喜.
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ftp 无法正常启动，快崩溃了，刚来的积极性都快被打消了！大侠帮忙啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378028 当我装上ftp后，第一次可以启动ftp 显示“vsftp is already。。。”这个是对的。然后我想做一下上传和下载的功能，修改了vsftpd.conf这个文件后，重启一下 …
<imtxc> mayli_: 什么情况
<imtxc> mayli_: 男朋友给不上力?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04锁屏好像不是Lightdm.. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378030 就是不是登录界面那样 是中间一个登录框 有头像 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu92715 — 2012-06-14 22:31
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mugebjgd> mayli_: mayli_ 仨妈
<edward_xia> Hi ,dear   I need help
<edward_xia> anyone here can help me ?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> edward_xia: waht's ya problem?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> shit! time out!
<Gun^Rose> ???
<chenshibing> :)
<chenshibing> How do you play this
<stardiviner> adam8157: 问一下, limits里priority从-20到19, 如果要降低CPU使用权限, 是给予大的值还是小的啊?
<chenshibing> 原来里面可以打汉字啊，汗。
<adam8157> stardiviner: bigger one
<stardiviner> adam8157: thanks
<adam8157> stardiviner: np
<chenshibing> 这个是怎么玩的，你们在里面都是在聊天吗。还是在沉默。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你知道limits.conf文件的用法么? 我看了下, 不知道怎么限制firefox的CPU占用大小, 或者无法限制firefox的占用时间多少. 有个rtprio参数不是很懂
<adam8157> stardiviner: checkout cgroup, I'm in a conference call now , sorry
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: .
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 泡到妞了？
<gfrog_> adam8157, zeze
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 没
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 今天受打击了，
<adam8157> gfrog_: nnnd, one and a half hour...
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 跟妞們扯談就行了。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 而且就是个命令行的demo, 偏要搞个web start的java程序去分享terminal
<gfrog_> adam8157, cmft, you can leave them there and fall a sleep, lol
<adam8157> gfrog_: 这些dev不知道screen么?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我发现我是一个没有任何天赋的人，和别人用相同的时间，我总是最差的那个
<gfrog_> adam8157, ... can screen share terminal screen?
<adam8157> gfrog_: 能看到所有的命令不就完了
<gfrog_> adam8157, we use google+ for meeting today...
<gfrog_> adam8157, ...
<adam8157> gfrog_: screen -x
<adam8157> gfrog_: hangout... google那个插件我就没成功过
<adam8157> gfrog_: 而且我也没有g+啊
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 那怎麼樣算是有天賦的人？在相同時間內。
<gfrog_> adam8157, it works for me.
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我学数学时用的时间是别人好几倍，可我考试的分数却是别人的三分之一
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 我個人，懷疑你小時候沒看過什麼書把
<gfrog_> adam8157, but... just want to here everyone's voice.. seems call conference can also work...
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 那你說的也只是“學習”這一件事而已。其他的多了
<adam8157> gfrog_: sure conference-call can, and it works well with skype
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我玩游戏也是别人几倍的时间，可我还是没别人玩的好
<gfrog_> adam8157, I don't like skype..
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 遊戲我也玩不好。但我玩遊戲是爲了消遣的，不是爲了玩得比別人好。但所謂熟能生巧，時間長了誰都比以前那個自己好的。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我学计算机也是比别人多好几倍的时间，可我现在依然很渣
<adam8157> gfrog_: I don't either, but skype is the best...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 索爱确实不错
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 計算機上相比別人，你多多少少已經瞭解了 linux 了呀。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 同时考虑htc chacha中
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 質量中高端的可以，我這低端的很一般。
<gfrog_> adam8157, best? I don't think it can beat cisco's phone. lol
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 你的那个没有键盘
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 算不上低端
<adam8157> gfrog_: best for free using...
<alvin_rxg_buggin> “瞭解”的“瞭” 和 “了” 爲啥不同……
<gfrog_> adam8157, ...
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 可是如果有人用我了解linux的时间也去了解linux,他一定学得比我好
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 我當時買的時候是中端偏低
<gfrog_> adam8157, continue debuging, night!
<adam8157> gfrog_: night
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 恩 恩纳
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 但至少你已經開始學習並瞭解了 linux 的相關知道，而別人沒有去學習和瞭解它呀。好歹算是你的一個優勢呀。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: htc chacha其实应该也不错 就是屏幕小点 但是能体验bb的骚气
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: 說實話，小時候我第一個學會玩象棋，然後我自己教了我的朋友們後，過了兩三個月，我已經贏不了他們了。。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 同一件事，我花的时间比他们都多，但我却没有他们玩得好，所以我感觉我是一个没有任何天赋的人
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你撸管子很有天赋
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: bb的騷氣？  =.=
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mugebjgd: 他已經不錯了，都開始思考人生了。 :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: 吃饭去
<alvin_rxg_buggin> gute appetit
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 真是的，敲着 eee 的鍵盤，我都有點想要敲羅技鍵盤的樣子那樣敲了……
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 回家，一個小時後見
<alvin_rxg_buggin> Thu Jun 14 18:38:54 CEST 2012
<LOL_> 我想知道我在什么方向上有天赋
 * LOL_ 一个被遗弃的孩子，哎
<MeaCulpa> .
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/A0QZP
<jeepkid> 有人木..?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那么傻的松鼠？
<jeepkid> ubuntu iso 和ubuntu server有性能上区别不
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 听说它是德国藉。
<knownbad> ubuntu iso 怎么和 ubuntu server 比呢？
<mugebjgd> jeepkid: 能有什么区别
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我的htc进水了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 电源开关键不给力了
<knownbad> 谁叫你跟妹妹在游泳池里搞。
<knownbad> 如没除湿机只能送修。
<knownbad> 下次去海边带个zip lock bag放里面。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 就是送修去
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 下周2回家了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 终于又能过性生活了
<knownbad> 少来，附近的老太太都让你糟蹋了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 附近没有老太太
<knownbad> 那你搞到基了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 只有20岁左右的金发女郎
<knownbad> 那你急着回去干嘛？
<knownbad> 还不去发扬国威去？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这里太热
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不爽
<knownbad> 还好吧。  穿少些，步调放慢些。
<ofan> 。。
<Patrick_DJ> 大伙早上好啊～～
<Patrick_DJ> 哇嘎嘎。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk>  06:35
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-15
<Patrick_DJ> MORNING.
<MeaCulpa> morning all
<iOpera> 摸你
<iOpera> 摸您
<iOpera> 到处摸您
<iOpera> 悬崖上的金鱼 悬崖上的金鱼
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/216461
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 【求助】能否按用户配置Internet访问权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378112 请教各位高手，如何按照用户来配置网络访问权限。 所有用户都可以访问局域网内的资源，允许远程登陆。 然后Internet访问权限分两组，一组可以访问，可以去更新或者下 …
<ofan> iOpera: nb
<zhenbeiju> hello 大家好
<zhenbeiju> 问个问题。。。
<zhenbeiju> 我的ubuntu 为什么没有声音
<zhenbeiju> 谁碰到过
<guopei> 没碰到过…………难道是声卡驱动的毛病…………
<caleb-> zhenbeiju: 音量关成 0 了？
<zhenbeiju> caleb-, 不可能
<zhenbeiju> caleb-, 都开到最大了
<zhenbeiju> guopei,  不知道怎么折腾的 响过一次。。。
<guopei> zhenbeiju:耳机或者音箱坏了？
<guopei> zhenbeiju:恩………怪事……
<zhenbeiju> guopei,  应该不是。。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox下安装ghostxp不成功，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378116 ubuntu 12.04，软件中心安装的vbox，创建了xp虚拟机，一路next 然后虚拟光驱装雨林沐风ghostxp，进去后，无论直接装ghostxp到C盘，还是运行各种分区工具想格式化C盘，都停在命令行界面 不知道怎 …
<guopei> 都是怪异问题= =
<zhenbeiju> 恩，， 网上搜索了一下 很多人碰到相同的问题
<zhenbeiju> 但是按照他们的解决办法都不行
<guopei> 有解决办法么？
<guopei> 呃…………
<iOpera> zhenbeiju: 音量输出，选好设备。
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,  怎么选设备？
<iOpera> 报下系统版本
<zhenbeiju> 1204
<zhenbeiju> 64位
<zhenbeiju> 联想E420
<iOpera> 那就输出那里，有几个设备。比如3个。选均衡器
<iOpera> 调节音量的时候，就有声音反馈的。
<zhenbeiju> 是在设置-》声音-》输出选项卡下面吗
<iOpera> 当然。只有那里
<zhenbeiju> 不行
<iOpera> 正常安装的，没其他地方了。啥声卡。
<zhenbeiju> 怎么看声卡。。
<iOpera> lshw
<ofan> http://www.meituan.com/deal/allfather.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 美梦成真：美团网送你蓝色小药丸，给父亲们最想要的性福 | 美团网嘉兴站
<iOpera> aplay -l
<maya> ofan: ~~~~
<ofan> maya: 额
<maya> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<maya> ofan: 你学的啥专业啊
<ofan> maya: cs
<maya>     家里人都反对我学计算机啊。。
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,  PCH [HDA Intel PCH]  device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<zhenbeiju> 重装显卡驱动？
<zhenbeiju> 声卡？
<cfy> iOpera: ..
<ofan> maya: 计算机枯燥点
<iOpera> zhenbeiju: 这是aplay -l的结果？
<iOpera> cfy: 咋。无聊了?
<ofan> 得耐的住寂寞
<zhenbeiju> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<zhenbeiju>   子设备: 0/1
<zhenbeiju>   子设备 #0: subdevice #0
<zhenbeiju> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<zhenbeiju>   子设备: 1/1
<zhenbeiju>   子设备 #0: subdevice #0
<maya> ofan: 家里人当然考虑的是前途啦
<kk> zhenbeiju:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<maya> ofan: 哈哈 这个真能
<ofan> maya: 不是一般的寂寞
<ofan> maya: 7x24的宅
<iOpera> pch，，不知道这卡。
<maya> ofan: 哈哈
<guopei> 宅不是好事啊~~~~
<iOpera> 还带hdmi
<ofan> 可乐加炒面
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,  不知道怎么设置出来的
<zhenbeiju> 额  什么情况  。。设置 -q #ubuntu-cn zhenbeiju!*@* 模式
<iOpera> 曾经出过声音的吧
<ofan> zhenbeiju: 不要直接粘贴
<zhenbeiju> ofan,
<zhenbeiju> 出过一次
<iOpera> 那是你被静音了。
<iOpera> -q 表示
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,哦
<iOpera> 是不是看了网上的，然后一顿乱改过啥。
<zhenbeiju> 恩。。
<zhenbeiju> 改得不多。
<zhenbeiju> 就是权限什么的 吓改了
<iOpera> 很难恢复，如果没备份的习惯的话
<zhenbeiju> 。。 我记得 就是audio组的权限好像。。
<iOpera> 组的权限，你也改啊
<zhenbeiju> 。。 我把我加进去了就
<iOpera> 缺省，你就加入了。难道你是1001帐号？不是1000号？
<zhenbeiju> 还设置过一个启动等级。。。。
<zhenbeiju> 我看看。。
<iOpera> 。。越说越多。。
<zhenbeiju> 就是1000
<iOpera> 输入id看
<zhenbeiju> 怎么输入
<iOpera> 那缺省就在audio组啊
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 乃来啦~~
<iOpera> id回车
<zhenbeiju> 没有。。
<maya> ^_^
<iOpera> 贴你的id输出
<zhenbeiju> uid=1000(fenghuo) gid=1000(fenghuo) 组=1000(fenghuo),4(adm),5(tty),12(man),22(voice),24(cdrom)
<zhenbeiju> 27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(bluetooth),109(lpadmin),116(ssh),120(pulse-access),124(sambashare),125(vboxusers)
<iOpera> 你咋啥组都加了哦。
<iOpera> voice都出来了
<zhenbeiju> 恩。。
<cfy> iOpera: opera 12.00有硬件加速了
<iOpera> 可居然admin没加。又加sudo adm。。。
<cfy> adm是啥？
<iOpera> 你这和缺省的，差别太大了
<cfy> admin是啥？
<cfy> iOpera: http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/FishIETank/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y FishIE Tank
<iOpera> 。
<adam8157> maya: .
<cfy> iOpera: 看看你能几条鱼
<iOpera> cfy: 换ub，你就知道了
<zhenbeiju> 。。
<maya> ada
<maya> adam8157: 当叔~~~
<iOpera> zhenbeiju: 要不，你新建帐号。
<iOpera> 测试新帐号。
<zhenbeiju> 额。。好
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<cfy> iOpera: 你试试嘛
<iOpera> 4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<cfy> iOpera: 12.00新功能
<iOpera> 这是标准的，缺省的
<iOpera> cfy: 啥。
<iOpera> 鱼？
<zhenbeiju> uid=1001(assistant) gid=1001(assistant) 组=1001(assistant),116(ssh)
<iOpera> 这么快?
<cfy> iOpera: 打开看看
<iOpera> 在开
<cfy> iOpera: 看能选择几条鱼
<iOpera> 打不开呢
<cfy> iOpera: 我开了硬件加速250条鱼，有30FPS
<cfy> iOpera: .....
<iOpera> 死鱼
<maya> adam8157: 威海今天下雨了。。
<cfy> iOpera: 不开，就是100调
<cfy> iOpera: 不开，就是100条
<iOpera> 。
<adam8157> maya: 还是? be大?
<maya> adam8157: 哪能啊。。。
<huntxu> 開到250,35+無壓力
<adam8157> maya: 小雨星啊
<zhenbeiju> uid=1001(assistant) gid=1001(assistant) 组=1001(assistant),116(ssh)
<zhenbeiju> 这是新帐号的
<cfy> huntxu: ...
<maya> adam8157: 不小也不大 lol
<zhenbeiju> 我加了 ssh
<cfy> huntxu: 有硬件加速没？
<iOpera> zhenbeiju: 这你可加入audio。然后试试。
<maya> adam8157: 乃说我学啥专业啊0 0
<iOpera> 加ssh干嘛
<huntxu> cfy: 不知道，好像有吧
<adam8157> maya: 你想学啥?
<cfy> huntxu: 关了试试
<zhenbeiju> 给别人开的帐号 让他帮我装程序。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 怎麽關
<cfy> huntxu: 这个和电脑有关阿。。
<maya> 我估计我也就撑死620了  想去南京 南京理工差不多
<cfy> huntxu: 啥浏览器？
<adam8157> maya: 现在总分还是750?
<huntxu> cfy: 我還沒用獨顯好吧
<huntxu> cfy: opera
<maya> adam8157: 想学计算机  或者中文  哈~
<iOpera> 这都啥。。。
<cfy> huntxu: 打开opera:config
<maya> 恩  语数英150  理综240 基能60
<adam8157> maya: 去吧, 理科学校的理科专业, 女生天堂
<cfy> huntxu: 搜索hardware
<maya> 哈哈
<huntxu> cfy: 開到500了，fps降下去了，然後又慢慢升回來
<cfy> huntxu: 1是开
<cfy> huntxu: 0是关
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,  然后用这个帐号登录？
<iOpera> 。。笨 cfy
<huntxu> cfy: 沒開
<iOpera> zhenbeiju: 是啊。去测试下
<zhenbeiju> 恩。。
<huntxu> cfy: 試試看打開怎麽樣 = =
<zhenbeiju> 了解
<adam8157> maya: 你这个分数去南京的话 貌似只能南理工了
<adam8157> m
<huntxu> cfy: 500條魚穩定在20fps
<maya> adam8157: (⊙v⊙)嗯
<cfy> huntxu: 哇塞
<cfy> huntxu: 打开要重启
<cfy> huntxu: 而且得12.00
<maya> 杭州的学校肿么样
<maya> 貌似除了浙大高高在上 其他木有过600分的啊。。  我去了就亏了。。
<adam8157> maya: 浙大一家独大, 你又去不了
<cfy> maya: 几分？
<maya> cfy: 初步估计610- -
<adam8157> maya: 当年奔着浙大去的, 结果理综比我预计的低20多分...
<huntxu> cfy: 12從alpha用到現在，都用好久了
<maya> adam8157: 哈哈
<huntxu> cfy: 從它還叫opera-next的時候
<maya> adam8157: 今年理综超简单 比平时的模拟都简单- -  只是数学超难  其实思路好说 就是算数特别麻烦- -
<adam8157> maya: 气死人, 那年理综太容易了, 而且好多主观表述题
<maya> 再加上我语文作文死翘翘
<cfy> maya: 一本几分阿
<adam8157> maya: 呵呵, 还好啦
<huntxu> cfy: 開了500穩定在30
<maya> cfy: 近几年是580左右
<cfy> huntxu: 看上去你效果还好嘛
<maya> cfy: 一本线肯定是能锅过 -
<cfy> maya: 哦。成绩不措
<huntxu> cfy: 挑戰1000條
<cfy> huntxu: ..
<maya> cfy: 发挥失常- -
<huntxu> cfy: 1000穩定在20
<maya> adam8157: 今年英语偏简单  我就木优势了- -
<huntxu> cfy: 測試完畢
<cfy> huntxu: 呵呵
<adam8157> maya: 我最恨理综简单, 当年模拟考出了一份特别难的想给学生下马威, 我295, 全校其他所有人都没过250
<maya> adam8157: 我们校长在考前开会跟我们说 自己的直觉不好使 09年王某某 考完语文下来情绪非常失落 觉得自己语文考得不好  结果最后他威海市理科状元
<maya> 乃猜他语文多少分
<adam8157> maya: 状元你好
<adam8157> maya: 140
<maya> 137- -
<guopei> 高考啊，悲剧……
<maya> 我这辈子就没想过语文能过130- -
<maya> 最多一次127- -
<cfy> 。。。。
<guopei> 其实语文想办法到达110左右就够了……
<adam8157> maya: 同, 我高考一百一十多已经很不错了...
<cfy> 话说我高考好像超长发挥了。。。
<zhenbeiju> maya 除了理宗 没有考过103的。。。
<maya> guopei: 那只是平均水平 估计我今年也就那样了- -
<maya> zhenbeiju: 哈 我们理综240满分
<guopei> maya:我觉得语文很难考的特别高……
<maya> guopei: 高考的语文丫？  我平时作文正常发挥 一般总分都能120+的
<iOpera> maya: 你看现在中国的老板，谁读过啥书的。急啥。直接当老板去。
<maya> 这次肯定不行了
<maya> iOpera: 囧 没知识底子哪行啊
<guopei> maya:这么厉害？
<adam8157> maya: 只去江浙么?
<maya> guopei: ╮(╯▽╰)╭ 不管以前咋风光  这次肯定不行了
<maya> adam8157: 基本吧。。  想去南方 又不想太南
<iOpera> maya: 你这认知，，太肤浅了。
<maya> iOpera: 哈 求高深的
<adam8157> maya: 厦门大学如何?
<zhenbeiju> maya, 我这个端午节去杭州～～ 哈哈
<iOpera> 你看 adam8157，当年成绩好，结果还是打工仔。
<maya> adam8157: 太热- -
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<maya> iOpera: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<adam8157> maya: 其实报考的时候都想离家远一点, 上了大学就后悔了
<maya> adam8157: 我不是想离家远 知识觉得南方人文环境比北方好啦
<adam8157> maya: 没觉得
<iOpera> 远点，就可以乱找妹子，是不。 adam8157
<zhenbeiju> iOpera, 。。。。。。。。。
<maya> adam8157: 囧
<guopei> 必须的
<maya> adam8157: 普遍觉得南方人思维开阔
<iOpera> maya: 来长沙不。去岳麓书院，可以隐居。
<adam8157> iOpera: 你觉得我如果抱着这个想法 能去了个男女比例7:1的学校么
<maya> iOpera: 热 。。。 不去
<iOpera> adam8157: 你没去，不知道比率嘛
<iOpera> 去了才知道上当
<iOpera> maya: 山上清凉
<adam8157> iOpera: 听名字就是和尚庙
<maya> iOpera: 哈
<iOpera> 岳麓书院，，，千年学府啊。 adam8157
<iOpera> 你这文盲蛋蛋
<namoamitabuddha> iOpera: 朱熹的？
<huntxu> iOpera: 想起去年去長沙
<adam8157> iOpera: 那个我知道 我说我们学校一听就是和尚庙
<iOpera> 额。啥时候？
<huntxu> iOpera: 岳麓山繞了一圈到書院的入口，門票要30,結果不進去了
<iOpera> adam8157: ~~
<huntxu> iOpera: 從早上8點多爬到中午12點
<iOpera> huntxu: 到处可以爬进去
<iOpera> 那地方，可舒服了
<huntxu> iOpera: 下來才發現我們進錯門了啊
<iOpera> 。。没其他门啊。你说山门？
<huntxu> iOpera: 嗯
<iOpera> 不要钱的门。多的是。
<iOpera> lol
<huntxu> iOpera: 在東邊上山，繞到山頂，南面下
<cfy> http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/raw-webgl-part1-getting-started/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Raw WebGL 101 — Part 1: getting started - Dev.Opera
<huntxu> iOpera: 書院要門票
<iOpera> 后面可以爬
<huntxu> iOpera: 就去鳳凰然後去的長沙，呆了一天
<cfy> iOpera: huntxu: opera unite要从opera中移除了
<iOpera> 凤凰，觉得好？
<maya> 凤凰是个地名儿啊。。。
<iOpera> cfy: 知道
<huntxu> iOpera: 住賈誼故居旁邊的青旅
<huntxu> cfy: 從沒用過
<maya> 沈从文是那儿的吧。。
<maya> 贾谊~  屈贾谊于长沙  哈~
<huntxu> iOpera: 晚上10點多到的長沙，然後回旅館洗完澡出來吃小龍蝦，吃到半夜3點...
<iOpera> 賈誼，其实在本地，不出名。我以前一直不知道。
<iOpera> 那是，晚上都不睡觉的
<huntxu> iOpera: 太凶殘的長沙的夜晚，比廣州還瘋狂
<iOpera> 这方面，的确全国没地方可比
<maya> 好吃的？
<huntxu> 湖南的水比較好，怎麽吃辣第二天都沒事
<maya> 哈
<iOpera> 咋不叫我带你去。
<huntxu> 我那晚上吃到嘴唇有點腫，第二天起來啥事都沒
<huntxu> 王老吉都不用喝
<iOpera> 王老吉，那是骗杭州人，起家 的。说不上火。lol
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 湖南水比较好？
<iOpera> 长沙水不好了。说湖南，那还是好。
<iOpera> 有些河，以前都是中间见底的。现在少了。
<cfy> iOpera: 帅帅暑假放没
<iOpera> 。还没。
<cfy> iOpera: 啥时候放
<iOpera> 搞不清
<cfy> iOpera: 搞不清。。。。
<iOpera> 我又不是陪读。
<hbccbh> 用了几天 f17,好想念洗发水！T.T
<cfy> iOpera: 。。。原来家长都是搞不清楚的
<iOpera> 不在意。这是学校的事情。难道会不放假？ lol
<iOpera> 放假了。天天带他去骑车，爬山去。气死蛋蛋。
<iOpera> 他骑车有瘾。觉得自由。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iOpera: 是个轮的么？
<iOpera> ？
<cfy> iOpera: 是4个轮的么？
<iOpera> 2个的啊
<zhenbeiju> 谁去骑车？？
<iOpera> 4个的，那是汽车
<cfy> iOpera: 没有阿
<zhenbeiju> 我也骑。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 后轮可以带两小的嘛
<iOpera> 都骑车
<iOpera> 那是小小孩子，才那样
<zhenbeiju> 骑行。。
<zhenbeiju> 你们都骑过哪里
<iOpera> 你骑车最远多少公里？
<maya> iOpera: 绕地球两圈~
<iOpera> maya: 人才
<maya> iOpera: lol
<ofan> maya: 在地图上绕？
<maya> ofan: lol
<zhenbeiju> iOpera,  我最远100公里。 最多一天起了140
<zhenbeiju> 这次去杭州药企180公里
<zhenbeiju> 要骑
<iOpera> 。那不是一整天嘛
<zhenbeiju> 不是啊，，那次出去了两天
<iOpera> 我中学出去玩，骑车2天半。到山区去玩。只是后面没这样了。
<iOpera> 带了25元。
<zhenbeiju> 厉害。。
<iOpera> 住2元的旅社。nnnnd
<zhenbeiju> 除了吃住 别的几乎不花钱
<zhenbeiju> 我去 还有2元的旅店
<iOpera> 以前有
<iOpera> 出去，第一顿，吃了12元。nnnd 差点就到不鸟地方了。
<zhenbeiju> 真好啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<adam8157> gfrog: benny是哪个nick?
<gfrog> adam8157: 唔知
<iOpera> 谁熟悉fonts.conf
<adam8157> iOpera: 我
<guopei> 又要准备吃饭了
<gfrog> adam8157: 有mobi版啊，nice！
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须的
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过这手册讲的太全了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我懒得看...
<gfrog> adam8157: 讲的全有啥不好嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 容易有挫败感么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 手册是拿来查的
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯嗯
<void1> zhenbeiju: 上海->杭州？
<iOpera> adam8157: 你知道fonts.conf里面，可以指定编码段，替换字体不。比如0x3000-0x5000啥的
<adam8157> iOpera: 我知道可以制定jp zh kr 具体编码段... 不清楚
<iOpera> blank 字段？
<iOpera> 赶紧研究下。
<iOpera> 没研究好，不准吃饭。
<adam8157> iOpera: 呃...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 给 Don Knuth 写过信不？
<iOpera> 不准蛋蛋吃脆脆鲨。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没
 * adam8157 lunch
<zhenbeiju> void1,  是 ，你也要一起？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • edubuntu怎么调节标题栏和窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378126 安装了Edubuntu12.04，问题如下： 想把标题栏调大一些，原来的上下栏太细小，想调整一下大小，找不到调整界面的软件，请大家指点一下。 窗口的关闭、放大、缩小的按钮太小，也想调大一些。 统 …
<foDDYY> 大家好。Ubuntu 12.04用ppa升级的gnome shell 3.5版本的扩展安装有解决办法吗？
<void1> zhenbeiju: 什么时候
<void1> 我也来
<hello_> 你们好啊
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<nyfair> hello: 你好，⒓点
<houge> 还好胡须悬崖勒马，误解wps for linux的权限说面，差点泄露wps for linux alpha4所有安装包。
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk3 全用 cairo 实现？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378131 和 gimp 不再有瓜葛？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-06-15 12:36
<ofan> houge: 现在都改用google docs
<nicol> wps4linux
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装低版本软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378137 1.4的ibus和gvim有冲突，想换成1.3.1的，网上搜都是要自己编译什么的看不懂啊，有没有简单一些的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kakakuka — 2012-06-15 13:14
<freeflying> roylez,
<roylez> freeflying: .
<freeflying> roylez, 倒完时差了啊
<roylez> freeflying: 时差这东西根本不存在的啊
<linuxs> transmission 速度很慢。
<freeflying> roylez, lol
<zhenbeiju> void1, 端午节的时候 下周五出发
<foDDYY> 大家好。Ubuntu 12.04用ppa升级的gnome shell 3.5版本的扩展安装有解决办法吗？
<freeflying> foDDYY, 你连问题都没说清
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我错了
<gfrog> adam8157: 熟悉block 设备嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 说说看
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL6里头 /sys/block/sda/queue/ 下面有几个balabala_size 文件，在RHEL5上都没有是嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_o...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<nicol> shell 脚本语言是反人类的？？
<linuxs> ubuntu 更像貌似很频繁。
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们最近招人吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 招啊
<adam8157> “听说你们广东人吃婴儿？”“是啊，难道你没听过煲仔饭吗？”
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦，都什么样的啊，回头给你介绍个啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 内核测试, 开发, kvm测试开发, py开发 ruby开发...
<freeflying> adam8157, ruby的你们做什么呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们自己内部工具开发, 和openshift相关的吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 求贤若渴
<freeflying> adam8157, referral bonus多少啊
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 这季度一两千刀的样子
<freeflying> adam8157,  很多啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 税后没多少
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的意思是要扣很多税
<freeflying> adam8157, 2k的话很多了，扣500的还有1.5k
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们定位太尴尬, position, 技术, salary 三者之间相互尴尬, 不好招人
 * adam8157 面试真tm长自信
<freeflying> adam8157, google好招，可惜他们要考acm
<adam8157> freeflying: 我都没弄过acm...
<adam8157> freeflying: 求米多的, 或者翻墙的职位. lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 同求
<adam8157> freeflying: afk
 * adam8157 afk
<alpha080> afk
<byzantium> kill怎么杀死 一类进程呀
<byzantium> 我有一些进程 都是带相同的几个词语
<byzantium> DEFF*****
<byzantium> 我想用个命令直接杀死这一类进程  谢谢
<byzantium> Is there any one here?
<maivel> killall -9 DEFF* 试试
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome 加快鼠標滾動速度的方法，全局有效。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378147 之前用觸摸板，手指不怎麼累，現在公司的鼠標滾到手痛，左手痛了換右手，右手痛了再換回左手，今天終於頂唔順，搜了一下解決方法，下面這位總結的方法比較全：http://forum.ubuntu.org …
<byzantium> maivel, 不可以
<byzantium> 有谁知道》？？？
<byzantium> 还是需要用 循环呀
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying openshift就是ruby写的。
<freeflying> gfrog, soka
<Kandu> byzantium: killall -r DEFF
<byzantium> Kandu, thanks
<huntxu> adam8157: 面試蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 说明我这儿没人想来啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 50k/m 我去
<stardiviner> 有谁知道这首歌叫什么名字啊? https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhs0omzfbcs5386/New%20Project.mp4
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y Dropbox - New Project.mp4 - Simplify your life
 * gfrog 竟然有冰淇淋吃，好诡异。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我当年想去，贵manager不给我机会。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 面试都么给，还好virt这边给了。
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙君还有这青涩回忆啊..
<gfrog> hamo: 咱也年少过啊。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 你青澀了嗎
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<hello_> shell
<stardiviner> 有什么地方可以上传分享视频音频的?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么我做不出U盘引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378150 按照官方网站上的说明弄得，下载USBbooter，然后把镜像装载U盘上。而且已经将U盘格式化为FAT了。 问题是重启的时候停滞在平常进入系统选择界面之前了。 而同样的程序做的fedora就挺好的，没问题。 有 …
<cfy> iOpera: 离下班还有1hour20mintues
<ofan> stardiviner: youku
<stardiviner> 你知道这首歌叫什么名字吗? https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhs0omzfbcs5386/New%20Project.mp4 (我上传youku过,但是没通过, 说编码出错, 我的是音频文件,但是是mp4格式所以他才出错的)
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 在《unix环境高级编程》中的ls核心程序编译出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378152 没编过程序，在有段程序用gcc编译后，出现如下错误，为何 Code: #include "apue.h" #include<dirent.h> int main(int argc, char *argv[])    {       DIR   *dp;       struct dirent *dirp;       if …
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog 刚afk
<huntxu> adam8157: 一個小時好吧...
<huntxu> tenzu: 壕你要買車了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> adam8157: 入鍵盤先還是入ssd先
<tenzu> huntxu: 我家有二手车
<adam8157> huntxu: 我买不起ssd
<freeflying> huntxu, ssd
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，就一個鍵盤的錢
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天開始玩2012，對鍵盤黨簡直是折磨，防守也很難
<freeflying> huntxu, 有特价，128G的700多
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥牌子
<freeflying> huntxu, 三星
<freeflying> huntxu, 体验远比键盘好多了
<huntxu> freeflying: 只認intel和鎂光
<adam8157> huntxu: 体验当然是ssd的提升大, 但是键盘也该换
<freeflying> huntxu, 浮云，我自己现在就用的三星的，以前用的intel的，没分别
<huntxu> adam8157: code用本的
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽換
<adam8157> huntxu: 外置键盘鼠标显示器
<yall> ls
<huntxu> adam8157: 鼠標就不必了
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以考慮鍵盤
<adam8157> huntxu: 外置键盘的话就得鼠标了吧
<roylez> tenzu: .
<Drocula> 高手们 我用软件看一个台式 有俩cpu可能么
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<tenzu> roylez: 主席, 你肥奶了
<roylez> Drocula: 很正常啊
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当你这是要逆天啊
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道哪个2把我的电脑重启了
<adam8157> 真是踢我啊
<roylez> tenzu: 该教育的还是要教育
<Drocula> 不是双核 是俩cpu……
<Drocula> 这是怎么弄的
 * tenzu 主席V587
<roylez> Drocula: 双核就是双cpu
<Cherrot> Drocula: 主板给力没办法
<Cherrot> roylez: 围观主席的归来啊
<roylez> Cherrot: 你不是早知道了么，又装
<adam8157> Drocula: 俩cpu咋了, 我用过64cpu的
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<Drocula> 不是双核哥 奔4
<roylez> adam8157: 我最多也就32cpu的
<Cherrot> roylez: 看你要帽子还以为今天才回来呢
<Drocula> 台式机不是服务器
<namoamitabuddha> 32 CPUs
<roylez> Cherrot: 要帽子踢蛋蛋
<Drocula> 家用机
<namoamitabuddha> 64 CPUs
<Cherrot> Drocula: 说说俩CPU都啥型号啊
<adam8157> Drocula: 超线程
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用过有 288 个寄存器的 CPU?
<roylez> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7- 2820  @ 2.00GHz
<roylez> CPU(s):                32
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 288个寄存器？？ 什么牌子的CPU？
<xiaolong> 有人在不？
<roylez> 没人
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: mythecal
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: mythical
<ofan> 一个寄存器1bit?
<namoamitabuddha> 64-bit
<xiaolong> FF浏览器不能在线打开xls文档么？
<Drocula> 俩奔4 64位那个
<Cherrot> xiaolong: 那得看网站能否解析xls了，不然就不能。IE是有个Office插件而已
<namoamitabuddha> 1 octa
<Cherrot> Drocula: 咋看都是双核
<Cherrot> Drocula: 双核就是双CPU了
<Kandu> xiaolong: 装有 mozplugger 和 office 软件后才行的
<Kandu> ofan: 超人好
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: windows 没 mozplugger 吧
<Drocula> 奔4有双核么
<xiaolong> 我装了libreoffice的
<Drocula> 不行了 我要拆开看看
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<Cherrot> xiaolong: 总之是不能察看
<xiaolong> mozplugger怎么装？
 * Cherrot 伸手党剁手处置
<namoamitabuddha> 首先看下发行版的源里面有没有 mozplugger
<namoamitabuddha> mozplugger 可以配置任意扩展名映射的程序
<xiaolong> 我直接sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<namoamitabuddha> apt-cache search mozplugger
<xiaolong> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<xiaolong> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<xiaolong> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<xiaolong> 将会安装下列额外的软件包：
<xiaolong>   m4
<xiaolong> 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<kk> xiaolong:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kowalski> -.-
<xiaolong> Firefox  无法在 xn--flood,5paste-he8tu312co5ta9mni8eurb1zy.ubuntu.com 找到该服务器。
<xiaolong> 怎么回事？
<namoamitabuddha> paste2.org
<Cherrot> paste.ubuntu.com 有bug  搞笑死了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: bug 多了，例如我贴 TeX 从来不正常
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我贴html或XML都提示我不能包含PHP脚本。。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: paste2.org
<xiaolong> 貌似还是打不开呢
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: thanks 收了
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪里买球衣
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道，公司買的
<namoamitabuddha> 你机子问题
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.dc949.org/projects/stiltwalker/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Defcon Group 949
<roylez> adam8157: 牛死了
<iOpera> roylez: 你又无聊了
<iOpera> 搞点好玩的
<foDDYY> 通过PPA把Gnome shell升级到了3.5以后，访问extensions.gnome.org无法安装扩展了，似乎是版本不兼容。大家有碰到类似问题的吗？有什么解决办法？
<Cherrot> 3.5都出来了啊
 * Cherrot 主席趣味大变
<foDDYY> 都3.5.2了
<foDDYY> 目前只有一个AXE Menu可装
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装bumblebee过程中更新时出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378158 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable sudo apt-get update 执行上面命令后出现下列的问题，换了几个源还是不行，怎么办啊…… W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_bumblebee_stable_ubuntu_ …
<namoamitabuddha> 那就崩用 gnome
<hamo_notail> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 准备咋样了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 明天回家了...答辩终于完了...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 有招到人么？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我说面试
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我这儿?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 差不多了...不知道具体准备什么
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我说那个职位
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 来新人没？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你的键盘邮回家的?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你没摸到?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 没呢...这不赶紧回家摸去
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 先说正事...我看网站上那个职位貌似没有了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 而且都是6月以后的职位了。。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 哦?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你看看..
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 貌似是换系统了...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我先收拾东西去了...等等把东西寄回家了
<jyfl987> HajasLm: 你要跑路了？
<HajasLm> jyfl987, 是啊 没办法。。。、
<Drogen> 那个机器人报上名来
<HajasLm> jyfl987, 你那边有机会没？
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<jyfl987> HajasLm: what? 我问蛤蟆呢
<sjd_zeus> .......
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人说话呢，这清净
<sjd_zeus_> haha
<sjd_zeus_> 网页聊irc也这麽爽呀
<kowalski> ...
<mengfei> 我装了 ubuntu server 12.04 , ls -l 出现 “初始化月份字符串出错”这个问题有人知道怎么解决吗？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mengfei: check the translations...  export LANG=en_US.utf8 && ls -l
<alvin_rxg_buggin> or export LANG=C
<mengfei> 我 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mengfei: pls try once with LANG=C or LANG=en_US.utf8 .     or nobody knows the anwser.
<alvin_rxg_buggin> *answer
<namoamitabuddha> vimperator 能否绑定某个键，让他自动打开某个网站？
<mengfei> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 结果 一样
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vimperator 用不？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> en_us.utf8 輸出 初始化月份字符串出錯  ？？？。。。 =.=
<alvin_rxg_buggin> namoamitabuddha: 有沒有類似 vim 那樣的 map 呢？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> namoamitabuddha: :help map
<adam8157> jyfl987: 卡片刀是啥
<mengfei> 是啊
<alvin_rxg_buggin> mengfei: export LANGUAGE=en_US
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg_buggin: 有
<mengfei> 一样 error initializing month strings
<huntxu> mengfei: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=371208 試過嗎
<kk> huntxu ⇪ ti: “初始化月份字符串出错” 这个怎么解决啊 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mengfei> 这个看过，我是server，安装的lxde桌面，没有语言支持这个软件，安装软件全在终端里apt-get install
<mengfei> 不知道怎么搞
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> mengfei 好久不见
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<stardiviner> freeayu: hi, 好久不见
<freeayu> stardiviner  我刚刚跑了20圈 400米
<stardiviner> freeayu: 20 x 400 ?
<freeayu> 嗯
<freeayu> 8000ç±³
<stardiviner> freeayu: 现在的女孩子怎么这么厉害啊
<freeayu> 我是男的
<stardiviner> 我肯定一圈都不行
<stardiviner> freeayu: 唉 ??? 失误失误,
<stardiviner> freeayu: sorry
<freeayu> it doesn't matter
<freeayu> 我今晚要去相亲，你们有什么要说的
<huntxu> freeayu: 嚓，還相親啊？
<freeayu> huntxu  是啊，你有何高招
<freeayu> 很多mm，觉得程序员，是个不好的职业
<stardiviner> freeayu: 我好想说: 都啥时代了, 但是现实摆在眼前.... 只好咽回去了
<namoamitabuddha> noremap ,m
<namoamitabuddha> :open<Space>javascript:(function(){if(window.MathJax===undefined){var%20script%20=%20document.createElement("script");script.type%20=%20"text/javascript";script.src%20=%20"http://cdn.mathjax.org/mathjax/latest/MathJax.js?config=TeX-AMS_HTML";var%20config%20=%20%27MathJax.Hub.Config({%27%20+%20%27extensions:%20["tex2jax.js"],%27%20+%20%27tex2jax:%20{%20inlineMath:%20[["$","$"],["\\\\\\\\\\\\(","\\\\\\\\\\\\
<namoamitabuddha> )"]],%20displayMath:%20[["$$","$$"],["\\\\[","\\\\]"]],%20processEscapes:%20true%20},%27%20+%20%27jax:%20["input/TeX","output/HTML-CSS"]%27%20+%20%27});%27%20+%20%27MathJax.Hub.Startup.onload();%27;if%20(window.opera)%20{script.innerHTML%20=%20config}%20else%20{script.text%20=%20config}%20document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(script);}else{MathJax.Hub.Queue(["Typeset",MathJax.Hub]);}$(%27htm
<namoamitabuddha> l%27).ajaxComplete(function(){MathJax.Hub.Queue(["Typeset",MathJax.Hub]);});})();<Return>
<kk> namoamitabuddha:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<freeayu> stardiviner 网上找对象不靠谱
<freeayu> 只好线下找
<huntxu> freeayu: 誰介紹的
<stardiviner> freeayu: 嗯... 还不如上街找,
<freeayu> huntxu 爸妈的一些熟人介绍
<stardiviner> freeayu: 上街看到美女就上去搭讪
<freeayu> stardiviner 我没这本事
<huntxu> freeayu: 那還算靠譜吧？
<stardiviner> huntxu: 坚决不走相亲路线.... 觉得太不命运式了...
<huntxu> stardiviner: 那咋樣算命運？
<guopei> 相亲？我相亲过N次了
<stardiviner> guopei: 你几岁了?
<guopei> stardiviner:今年该27了
<stardiviner> huntxu: 随便遇见一个人, 看见的第一眼就喜欢的,
<huntxu> stardiviner: 我收藏很久的一條推，在王府井大街上對面走來一個長髮飄飄的美女，路過時一陣妖風吹過，美女頭髮夾在那人上衣拉鏈，然後為表示歉意就請人去旁邊咖啡館喝咖啡，後來結婚了
<stardiviner> guopei: 好强啊, 好端端一少年相亲了....
<huntxu> stardiviner: 這樣算命運不
<stardiviner> huntxu: 算
<guopei> stardiviner:你多大了~~？其实对相亲，要抱以开放的态度
<stardiviner> huntxu: 这人生不玩命运还玩什么啊
<stardiviner> guopei: 28
<guopei> stardiviner:圈子小，认识人不多的话，相亲其实也没那么不好
<stardiviner> guopei: 不是不开放的态度, 就像你能对一个你不熟悉的人抱以开放态度么?? 大多人对陌生人都不是开放的
<stardiviner> guopei: 你去街上找个人, 和相亲没区别啊, 况且还是街上找来的强
<stardiviner> guopei: 因为都是去见一个你不认识的人,
<guopei> stardiviner:其实认识姑娘，可真没法上街楞找……
<stardiviner> 相亲只是使用了六度理论类似的东西, 找个熟人做中介之类的
<stardiviner> guopei: 我不是随便在和你说, 而是因为我就这么干过
<freeayu> 你们有没有姐姐，妹妹的，介绍给我
<guopei> stardiviner:干过？你是说街上找来过，还是相亲过？
<stardiviner> guopei: 不要在脑子里想想这个不可能, 很傻逼就不愿意去做, 做了才知道, 而且按照常规做事通常没有惊人的效果, 有惊人效果的通常不按常规出牌
<stardiviner> guopei: 肯定不是相亲啦, 我绝对不相亲, 想想都汗毛竖起来
<guopei> stardiviner:哈哈~~相亲恐惧症
<stardiviner> guopei: 额, 你还吗狗么? 你怕蛇么? 不是恐惧症?
<nyfair> freeayu: 你先发个自我介绍来
<stardiviner> guopei: 那你得的症状还真多....
<guopei> stardiviner:呃……不怕……
<freeayu> nyfair 你有介绍的
<freeayu> nyfair ?
<nyfair> 户口 收入 照片 爱好
<freeayu> nyfair   你是不是有对象可以介绍啊‘
<stardiviner> guopei: 说笑了, 如果你不怕蛇, 我可不会轻易相信, 毕竟这算是基因里遗传下来的恐惧
<nyfair> freeayu: 你不是不要相亲么
<stardiviner> nyfair: 我记录下来, 以后可以玩social hacking
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • whoopsie进程求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378162 2012-06-15-180510_1024x600_scrot.png 占cpu如此之高。卡死了 大家遇到过没 统计信息: 发表于 由 lswliusiwei — 2012-06-15 18:09
<freeayu> nyfair 查收
<nyfair> 已收到
<guopei> stardiviner:其实要说恐惧的话，值得怕的东西很多。不过相亲好歹没有蛇那么恐怖吧……？
<kowalski> 我相了N次了...
<stardiviner> freeayu: 哈哈, 你还真不public啊,
<nyfair> 但是我妹只要魔都的
<freeayu> star diviner   是啊，，， 这是class private property
<stardiviner> guopei: 你能比较下 一个是蛇, 一个是你爸杀你, 你觉得哪个比较可怕?
<freeayu> nyfair  我之前在魔都上班，现在只是暂时在老家
<stardiviner> guopei: 我选后者
<guopei> stardiviner:这么严重嘛…………
<nyfair> freeayu: 魔都人和魔都上班有区别啊
<stardiviner> guopei: 其实是没有差别的, 恐惧都是一样的, 就连上台发言也会恐惧
<freeayu> nyfair 原来是要魔都人
<stardiviner> freeayu: 魔都是哪里?
<guopei> stardiviner:总之你就是恐惧相亲……
<freeayu> stardiviner  北京吧
<freeayu> 或者是上海
<stardiviner> guopei: 你要这么说我也没办法, 我只要认为你那啥啥的了. over
<stardiviner> freeayu: 吧字的意思是不确定的意思么?
<stardiviner> freeayu: 还是google算了...
<guopei> stardiviner:不喜欢就不喜欢吧……
<stardiviner> guopei: 所以不是恐惧, 是不喜欢... 真是的
<guopei> stardiviner:好吧好吧~~是不喜欢
<stardiviner> guopei: 你就不能不要像那种写什么20分钟心理学的书的那种人那样?
<stardiviner> guopei: 弄个什么就扯上点专业名词.... (恐惧这是个很严重的心理问题)
<guopei> stardiviner:恐惧是个很平常的词啊
<z234234> roylez: .
<stardiviner> guopei: 恐惧症 和恐惧 是两码事,
<stardiviner> z234234: hi, 傍晚好
<guopei> stardiviner:我不过是打个比方
<z234234> roylez: 工行的网上银行，能用不在ubuntu下
<z234234> stardiviner: evan... ?
<stardiviner> guopei: 可是我对你的话很认真的, 这是对你的尊重, 你希望我把你的话当作玩笑?
<stardiviner> 中
<stardiviner> z234234: 额, 立马认出我了...
<z234234> stardiviner: 工行的网上银行怎么用？需要安装啥插件吗？
<freeayu> 想请教下，，， 签 保密协议，有什么要注意的
<guopei> stardiviner:我那句话的确是玩笑……如果引起你误会了，不好意思
<stardiviner> z234234: 我是用建行的, 好像不行, 其他的不知道
<zhenbeiju> z234234, 应该要用虚拟机。。
<z234234> stardiviner: 难道还得换回win
<stardiviner> freeayu: 建议询问律师之类的, ,,, 当然了, 有这种经历的programmer也是不错的
<zhenbeiju> 或者IE浏览器
<z234234> zhenbeiju: ie ?
<freeayu> stardiviner 我没律师朋友
<stardiviner> guopei: 你不要当真, 我只是对你尊重, 不打算教训你什么的, 我用的是很平常的语气....
<stardiviner> freeayu: 去网上简单搜索, 然后打电话咨询?
<imtxc> mamad
<stardiviner> z234234: wine IE ?
<imtxc> nainaide
<guopei> stardiviner:好吧
<freeayu> stardiviner  看上去是个不错的主意
<imtxc> .Q
<stardiviner> guopei: 哈, 我玩了一回文字游戏
<z234234> stardiviner: 没用过wine
<stardiviner> z234234: 那用windows了, 只能, 或者你直接google linux 你的银行名字, 支持, 搜索下应该就有结果了
<z234234> stardiviner: 正在google中
<stardiviner> z234234: 据说大多数银行使用的是java,按说应该是支持的, 除了该死的action script啥的插件
<freeayu> 你们没有对保密协议有了解的嘛
<stardiviner> freeayu: 建议咨询法律相关的人, 不然不敢保证所谓的"权威"
<z234234> lycos有人用过没
<zhenbeiju> z234234,  对啊 银行一般都有activX 安全控件的
<stardiviner> freeayu: 我是不太相信 "砖家"的, 就算法律条例的书摆在我面前, 我也深刻明白中国的文化就是那样的.
<zhenbeiju> 中
<zhenbeiju> z234234,  这个只有IE内核才有
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: 你也是fcitx 按z和2之后出的 "中" ?
<zhenbeiju> 恩。。。。
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: 中文里敲英文极度不顺手...
<z234234> zhenbeiju: 好麻烦呀，用个网银
<lixm> 用支付宝吧，绑定一下银行卡
<lixm> 或者paypal之类的
 * kenifanying 我用浦发银行，兴业银行，网银没一点压力
<stardiviner> z234234: 果断"建议"你发起号召,要求银行不用activeX,要求支持全平台, 哈哈
<freeayu> star diviner 我就是找不到法律专家
 * kenifanying 算浦发银行最好
<nyfair> 浦发好在哪里？
 * kenifanying 兴业的要jre环境
<stardiviner> stardiviner: 你在城市吗? 在城市就有法律方面的"砖家".
<kenifanying> nyfair, 不需要任何其它的东西
<zhenbeiju> z234234,  我在虚拟机下面用
<zhenbeiju> 装了ViturBox
<nyfair> kenifanying: 拜托，银行的好坏取决于服务质量，虽说要不要装插件也算
<kenifanying> nyfair, 用动态密码版，浦发没有开户费，没有年费，每次交易都有短信通知
<kenifanying> nyfair, linux下能用网银
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: 我用淘宝, 也没有压力, firefox支持aliedit的插件
<guopei> 网银的花，还是用virtualbox开个虚拟机来弄吧
<kenifanying> nyfair, 柜台人很少，
<nyfair> kenifanying: 不用linux无压力
<kenifanying> nyfair, 服务态度也非常好
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,  我值碰到了淘宝的安全控件。。 别的都没碰到linux版的
<nyfair> kenifanying: 我家对面就有，为什么我觉得和你的描述完全相反
<nyfair> 服务态度极其恶劣
<kenifanying> nyfair, 不知道你住哪里
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: 是的, 要是哪天aliedit控件轻易被黑了, 我就去控诉去了
<nyfair> kenifanying: 你在哪个区？
<kenifanying> nyfair, 反正我这边的浦发态度极好……
<kenifanying> nyfair, 西安……
<stardiviner> nyfair: 因为你们地区不是重点对象呗
 * z234234 麻烦死了，强烈建议关闭网上银行，
<nyfair> stardiviner: 知道真相的我，眼泪掉下来...
<stardiviner> nyfair: 就像相亲一样, 你不在她的主要列表前面...
<kenifanying> z234234, 平安银行，民生银行也都木有压力，如果你们那里有网点
<stardiviner> nyfair: 所以你也可以一样这样对她
 * kenifanying 四大银行是在那里一个一个比谁更烂呀！！！尤其是农行……
<stardiviner> kenifanying: 我这里除了建行, 没有其他的, 还有邮局....
<stardiviner> 落后到一定程度我都觉得自豪
<z234234> kenifanying: 邮局那个怎么样
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 那就建行还可以凑合……
<kenifanying> z234234, 非ie无法使用
<kenifanying> z234234, 还要求ie是ie8及其以下
<z234234> kenifanying: 平安和民生，附近好像有网点，它们都不许要
 * kenifanying 农行在win 7 32 位的ie8里面都还有各种莫名其妙的问题
<z234234> kenifanying: 不需要ie ?
<kenifanying> z234234, 蒽
<nyfair> 现在银联都能用chrome啊
<kenifanying> z234234, 有浦发用浦发吧
<kenifanying> z234234, 浦发最好
<z234234> kenifanying: 没浦发，附近
<kenifanying> z234234, 兴业网点多点，也可以考虑
<kenifanying> z234234, 兴业我在debian 下要安装icedtea插件
<z234234> kenifanying: 把你所知道的不要ie，能在linux下用的，都说一遍
<stardiviner> z234234: 看来你还是虚拟机吧, 离你最近, 就在你手上....
<z234234> stardiviner: 我atom...你让我装虚拟机。。。
<nyfair> z234234: 话说ie哪里不好？
<stardiviner> 中
<kenifanying> z234234, 浦发，兴业，平安，民生，这四个是没问题的，建行，凑合可以用
<z234234> nyfair: ie6最好，
<kenifanying> z234234, 就这几个了
<stardiviner> z234234: atom不是feeds么?
<nyfair> ie6神器神马的我会乱说吗
<z234234> kenifanying: 建行，凑合可以用是啥意思
<stardiviner> nyfair: 不知道, 感觉界面挺丑.... 不是一般的丑, 是最丑的, (个人审美观)
<z234234> nyfair: ie感觉越出越丑
<kenifanying> z234234, 见 http://openbanks.info
<kk> kenifanying ⇪ ti: 哪些网上银行(bank)兼容 Firefox(火狐) / Linux, Safari / Mac OS (苹果) 等平台
<nyfair> ubuntu感觉也是越来越丑
<kenifanying> z234234, 上面有些信息过时了已经
<hoxily> alipay vs 支付宝
<kenifanying> z234234, 但是建行那个还是一样
<nyfair> paypal
<nyfair> 银联
<z234234> kenifanying: 额，我打开的是个搜索引擎。。。和kk发的title不一样
<z234234> nyfair: ubuntu是越来越丑，还有gnome3
 * kenifanying 我最讨厌那种要用u顿什么的银行，最恨死中行跟农行了
<nyfair> 我对他们的美工完全没想法
<kenifanying> z234234, 诶，域名注销掉了？
 * z234234 win7也一样，根本不是为用户考虑的，所有改变用户习惯的东东，都不是好东东
<kenifanying> z234234, 你输入错误吧，我这里没问题
<z234234> kenifanying: 我是直接点链接过去的
<kenifanying> z234234, openbanks.info
<kenifanying> z234234, 上面写的基本都对，兴业那个已经过时了，现在兴业完全没有压力，没浦发好就是了
<stardiviner> openbanks里的话不错, 纵容()就是支持(), 沉默就是纵容
<z234234> kenifanying: nslookup openbanks.info Address: 8.5.1.44  nslookup openbanks.info 8.8.8.8 Address: 208.94.117.12
<kenifanying> z234234, ……
<kenifanying> z234234, 教育网登录没压力
<z234234> kenifanying: 直接用208.94.117.12登录显示 Invalid HTTP access to IP Address  You have attempted to access a URL formed with an IP address. This violates the HTTP/1.1 Internet standard and will not work properly for any site hosted on this network. Please try your request again using the FQDN (fully-qualified domain name) of the web site you are attempting to reach.
<kenifanying> z234234, 直接输入openbanks.info 这样？
<kenifanying> z234234, 用什么浏览器？ 我 iceweasel 13 (firefox 13)没一点问题
<z234234> kenifanying: 直接输入openbanks,info出来的是Welcome to openbanks.info Sponsored Listings  Housing Loan CalculatorSTProperty.sg/Housing+Loan+Calculator Find House Loan Rates & Housing Loan News With STProperty! Binary Option Reviewswww.binary-options.biz Read Any OP platform review Compare with other binary option platforms. 已婚男士交友专区www.zhiji.com 知己交友 专为成熟男女提供 约会 恋爱 亲密关ç³
<alvin_rxg_buggin> dns/route probme.
<z234234> kenifanying: 是广告
<kenifanying> z234234, ……
<z234234> 该不会又是dns的问题吧，
<kenifanying> z234234, 上代理试试呗
<z234234> 中移动太猥琐了
<z234234> kenifanying: 我开firefox的remote dns试试
<z234234> kenifanying: 我先用ubound的dnssec试试再说
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 不用試了，我這也不存在
<nyfair> iceweasel还活着？
<stardiviner> 我的ok
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 那是怎么回事
<kenifanying> nyfair, debian 下一直都活着好不？
<kenifanying> z234234, 上代理吧，用ssh/vpn或者goagent
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg_buggin, 你是哪个isp?
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg_buggin, 可能几大银行看它不爽，叫gfw把它干掉了
<z234234> kenifanying: alvin_rxg_buggin 说他那也不存在，那就不是代理的问题了
<kenifanying> z234234, 我教育网可以打开呀
<z234234> kenifanying: alvin_rxg_buggin 肉身在墙外，
<kenifanying> z234234, 那不清楚了
<kenifanying> z234234, 哦，宁波银行也可以用
<kenifanying> z234234, 基本国内就那几家可以用了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> http://code.bulix.org/fq5u3g-81658?raw
<z234234> kenifanying: nslookup openbanks.info Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53  Non-authoritative answer: Name:	openbanks.info Address: 64.74.223.74
<kenifanying> z234234, ……
<z234234> kenifanying: 三个地址都不一样，你nslookup一下
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我开启unbound后，现在打不开那个网站了
<kenifanying> Address: 8.5.1.44
<alvin_rxg_buggin> kenifanying: 端口？
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg_buggin, 就80呀
<z234234> kenifanying: 你这个和我那个中移动的dns一样，可是google和dnssec出来的都和这个不一样
<z234234> 糟糕！谷歌浏览器无法连接到 openbanks.info
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 真強，一個小網站都獨佔了一個 ip
<kenifanying> z234234, 改firefox试试？
<z234234> 糟糕！谷歌浏览器无法连接到 64.74.223.74
<z234234> kenifanying: firefox在开启了remote dns而没开启ssh的情况下，也打不开那个网站
<mengfei> 又到网上找了一圈，终于解决了，修改/etc/default/locale中的LC_TIME="zh_CN"为“zh_CN.UTF-8"就好了
<kenifanying> z234234,诡异
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 好奇怪的网站
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 這樣的網站很多啊
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 这是怎么回事？不明白
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: 8k内存的电子书呢？
<z234234> roylez: 怎么用网银？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: http://www.web787.com/openbanks.info
<kk> alvin_rxg_buggin ⇪ t: openbanks.info网站收录查询-哪些网上银行(bank)兼容 Firefox(火狐) / Linux, Safari / Mac OS (苹果) 等平台-百度权重、各搜索引擎收录排名查询
<roylez> z234234: mobile.cmbchina.com
<roylez> z234234: 其他银行不用
<kenifanying> z234234, 有手机的话，各个银行基本都有手机银行哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu RAMOS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378167 现在硬盘价格坐火箭上天，还好内存够便宜。有没有类似RAMOS的方法把ubuntu安到U盘里，启动后可以移除U盘让ubuntu运行在内存中的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 okzokz123 — 2012-06-15 18:58
<z234234> kenifanying: 嗯
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 这个和8.8.8.8解析出来的一样
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 過期了
<roylez> cfy: skype 4.0不知道还有多久进arch
<z234234>  过期日期	2012-05-23
<z234234> 。。。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 你妹， http://www.openbanks.info
<kk> alvin_rxg_buggin ⇪ t: 哪些网上银行(bank)兼容 Firefox(火狐) / Linux, Safari / Mac OS (苹果) 等平台
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: ....
<z234234> kenifanying: 你发的网站是openbanks.info还是www.openbanks.info
<kenifanying> z234234, openbanks.info
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 为啥kk能解析出openbanks.info
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 它腦補的
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: soga,原来是智能bot
<z234234> http://baidu.com
<z234234> http:// youporn.com
<kk> z234234,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<z234234> http://youporn.com
<kk> z234234,啥网址y Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn
<alvin_rxg_buggin> http://baidu.com
<z234234> http://qq.com
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 腾讯首页
<z234234> http://sina.com
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 新浪首页
<z234234> http://wikipedia.org
<kk> z234234 ⇪ t: Wikipedia
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: kk和baidu有仇？
<z234234> http://icbc.com
<kk> z234234,啥网址y ICBC | home
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: baidu 沒把相關的信息寫在 header 裏邊。 kk 就只能去解析它(baidu.com)的 html 文件。而別的都在 header 裏說 301，然後 kk 找過去了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> baidu 果然很傻。。。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 你可以看看， curl -I sina.com && curl -I baidu.com
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: ...
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 我的腳本也是這麼判斷的。 eeepc 沒帶
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: eeepc ?啥型号
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 1015
<cfy> roylez: gentoo昨天skype4.0进了
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我1011
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 後悔啊，早知道買便宜的 x101
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: x101h ? 撸管哥那款？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 不知道
<z234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥的老婆？
<ofan> alvin_rxg_buggin: ...你也改名了
<z234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥起床吃早餐了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> ofan: 表示在外面
<ofan> cfy: 有64位没
<cfy> ofan: 啥?
<ofan> cfy: skype
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: gebjgd 是在家裏的 nat，你得找 mugebjgd
<cfy> ofan: 没。。。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 早有了把
<alvin_rxg_buggin> *吧
<ofan> cfy: 搓
<cfy> ofan: 你那有了？
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 所以[19:28] <z234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥的老婆？
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cfy> ofan: faint
<ofan> 不想装multilib
<alvin_rxg_buggin> z234234: 那不是
<blambin> 帅哥们 ，ubuntu论坛无法登录帐号怎么解决啊
<z234234> roylez: https://mobile.cmbchina.com说要用手机登录
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 招商银行 手机银行
<roylez> z234234: 装油猴子脚本跳过这个
<roylez> z234234: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/109672
<kk> roylez,啥网址y CMBChina Cellphone Bank for Greasemonkey
<z234234> 用屏幕分辨率分析，太猥琐了
<ofan> blambin: 清空cookie
<ofan> z234234: 程序员都爱用猥琐的办法
<z234234> 太猥琐了
<blambin> 可以了。。
<blambin> very3q
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 用了unbound发现教育考试院网站上不去了。。。
<z234234> alvin_rxg_buggin: 这是为什么
<microcai> hi all
<microcai> long time no see
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<namoamitabuddha> long time *to* see.
<xushuang> hi
<kk> xushuang, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<^}^> :D
<^}^> 大家好
<^}^> 测试
<^}^> test
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<lispor> 竟然还有 irc 这么一个好地方大家可以交流
<alvin_rxg_buggin> lispor: 這沒女人的地方好麼？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee好
<nyfair> lispor: 這沒女人的地方好麼？
<linuxs> 复制文件的时候怎么才能显示速度？
<linuxs> 哦，看到了
<linuxs> 为什么没有在WIN下的速度块呢？不支持USB3.0
<linuxs> ？
<ofan> linuxs: 你是usb3.0?
<linuxs> ofan: 嗯嗯。结果拷贝文件速度只有16M
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于SKYPE话筒音频选择 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378175 小弟在UBUNTU使用SKYPE已经好一段时间 体验一直都很不错 惟独一个问题让我很呕心 我有一支SKYPE话筒型号是 IPEVO-VP170 Free-1 在UBUNTU可以直接使用没问题 问题在于 SKYPE早期版本有多个音频设备可以选择 例如  …
<linuxs> kk: 你的那个话筒多少钱？
<kk> linuxs, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<xinchi> 好久不来了
<endli> xinchi, +1
<xinchi> endli: 哈哈
<blambin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8XdD6R3Lzo&feature=g-user-u 谁知道这首歌 叫什么`我想要找它的吉它谱
<kk> blambin,啥网址y YouTube - จะรักชั้นถึงเมื่อไหร่ by gof ครั้งที่ 3
<cfy> iFvwm: ee好
<yall> ls
<endli> Excuse me, Has anyone successfully installed the Driver of APU?
<ofan> endli: me
<endli> ofan, open source driver?(sorry, I'm reinstalling my fcitx)
<ofan> endli: yup
<xinchi> APU的驱动是啥？
<wwliu> greeting
<imtxc> 请教, 系统时间,到底使用UTC 还是 CST?
<ofan> imtxc: utc
<imtxc> ofan: 哦, 那我的系统时间就错了.
<moonkyang_> r
<LOL_> test
<kk> LOL_, .. ..  ㍯ 
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_buggin: 。
<cocoleo> oh ,终于解决一个大难题
<jiong> firefox 13上面右键没用了。。。求解！！！
<LOL_> huan chrome
<LOL_> ff tai ka le
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<kk> alvin_rxg_buggin,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jiong> = =。 是不是有点耗内存了那个。。。
<LOL_> ff ye hao ba
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<LOL_> ff da kai wang ye yi duo jiu ka
<LOL_> chrome da kai shi ji ge dou bu ka
<alvin_rxg_buggin> LOL_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: @
<\b> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/acls/name/cpufrequtils
<kk> \b ⇪ t: Fedora Package Database -- cpufrequtils
<\b> 晕， 这也能 Deprecated
<hello> z_z
<hello> \b
<hello> \b
<hello> \b
<\b> hello: hallo world
<hello> ?
<kk>  06:06
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-16
<\b> mugebjgd: KIT 落选 EliteUni 了
<knownbad> kit kat.
<daf3707> 各位,fcitx 原来的 大写字母直接上屏 现在在config里该怎么写了? 原来是配置文件里是中文的,现在改英文了,不知道怎么拼写了,而且图形配置界面里没有设置的地方
<sikao_lfs> 刚好奇注册了用户名。。。。。。第一次注册。这种命令行注册方式第一次遇到。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju> sikao_lfs,  注册以后登录还要密码吗
<sikao_lfs> zhenbeiju: 还没下线过。这之前我一直设置了密码登录。所以暂时还不清楚。反正注册很好玩的。第一次体验。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju> sikao_lfs, 哦
<sikao_lfs> zhenbeiju: 基本上就是他给的信息提示。先在频道里键入/msg nickserv register <password> <email>   执行。然后去邮箱里复制注册码命令行在这个频道里再次输入执行就行了。
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求一段shell脚本，分析壁纸文件的，求高手协助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378203 求一段shell脚本，分析壁纸文件的，求高手协助！！ 先看一下下面这一段脚本： [bash] wh=`xrandr |grep current|awk -F"current" '{print $2}'|awk -F"," '{print $1}'|sed 's/\ //g'` w=`echo ${wh%%'x'*}` h=`echo ${w …
<jks-liu> 《c++模板元编程》有这样一句：
<jks-liu>     template <class T1, class T2>
<jks-liu>     quantity<T1, T2> operator+(quantity<T1, T2> x, quantity<T1, T2> y)
<jks-liu> 显然不对， 编译错误为：must take either zero or one argument
<jks-liu> 作者为什么这么写
<linuxs> jks-liu:我也碰过不理解的，时间长了就正常了，想法不同。
<jks-liu> linuxs: 关键是编译通不过呀
<tIn502> http://shanghaiaqi.sinaapp.com/
<kk> tIn502,啥网址y SHANGHAI AQI CHART
<linuxs> jks-liu: 那就需要请教高人了。这句话我也不大理解。
<jks-liu> linuxs: boost库的mpl文档也是这么写的
<sikao_lfs> 报告称到2013年中国养老金缺口将达18.3万亿。。。。。。。。。。。。。无语，这里的同志们啊，还是养个全面的儿子防老吧。。。。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 才18.3万亿, 中国"有的是钱", 有的是"GDP", 怕啥,
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么内存不是4GB？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378206 e4600，asus p5b se主板，965芯片组，4根内存插槽，4根667 的1GB内存条，edubuntu 12.04，我用的不也是pae的内核吗？ lsg@ms-7392:/proc$ uname -a Linux ms-7392 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/ …
<stardiviner> 最好大部分人生活没保障, 这样才能改革, 大多数人不经历就不会知道 档 没有足够的能力带给人民幸福生活
<sikao_lfs> 其实算法总是有问题的。实际上我们的老时的用度物品根本就没生产出来。。。。。。。。目前的老人他们的用度是我们这些年轻人生产出来的。而我们老时未来老龄化，如果生产全部能自动和机械化，孩子们只要能生产出足够的物质，那么只要改变游戏规则就能解决，毕竟钱只是经济运行中的润滑剂。。。。。。。只能说现在的管理者掏空了åŽ
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 好强, 这是通假字么///// 我穿越了么....
<sikao_lfs> 而中国依靠劳动密集型建设了一个制造业大国，由于水平太差。。。。。。。中国的人口红利期发展太慢而且与世界差距拉大了。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我最希望看到中国出现坏的情况, 如果是好的情况, 就像是GDP上涨的中间阶段, 大家都很开心, 那还算个屁啊, 现在好了, 到了末尾阶段了, 我就很开心, 大家终于共患难了.
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 拉大就拉大呗, 怕啥, 大不了档再玩一次呗, 又不是没玩过
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 。。。。。不深入，只描述一些现象。。。。。。这里年轻人多。反正多做打算，我认为既然问题已经发生了。未来唯一出路就是4个现代化。。。。。。保证我们的孩子们人少，但是依靠机器和自动化水平的提高能够生产出足够的物质，然后让我们老有所依。。。。。。。。。。
<hello> sikao_lfs: 你老了还依什么？
<hello> sikao_lfs: just go to hell
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 怕个屁啊, 老了就死了干脆, 我老了Y自己归隐地窖去了,(由于现在没有山林了, 只好选择地窖了)
<stardiviner> hello: 哈哈, hell,
<sikao_lfs> hello: 。。。。。。个人可以干脆。但整个群体无法干脆。那是要玩命的。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 怕个屁啊, 中国人全死光了, 也还有华裔, 华裔死光了, 人类也还在,
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 人类死光了也不怕, 地球还在
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 个人干脆没问题。整体却有问题。我只能说大家多生孩子，依靠孩子养老，因为未来劳动力价格一定走高的。。。。。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 就像我经常见到的外地妇女身边带着一大群孩子, 背的, 牵的, 走的, .... 我只能说和某种很相似...
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 我劝大家能生2个就生2个。未来劳动力价格走高，如果培养的好，那么更发了。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你拿孩子当啥使? 赚钱的工具? 养老? 和机器人有什么区别?
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我买个机器人一样能养老
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 大部分工作都是简单工作。基本上小孩子玩的积木，牵线布绳就能解决。。。。。如果孩子是最差情况。。。。。如果孩子培养的好，那么就发了。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 真 jianbi....
<hello> 请问大家用的什么系统？
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: robot
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: robot
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: robot
<hello> 我用debian6
<stardiviner> hello: linux
<stardiviner> hello: linux
<stardiviner> hello: linux
<stardiviner> :)
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 不一样。机器没有人创造型，而且人的能动性和创造型是人类社会一切的源泉。。。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你丫说你没人性呢, 还是不注重人权...
<hello> 我用debian6，想搞个vnc4server 。。。起不来...求助！
<stardiviner> hello: post on forums
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 你啊，孩子气，意识形态太极端。
<hello> stardiviner: help me!
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 玩了还说我意识形态太极端.... 就会拿专业词汇吓唬人...
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 本来这个社会一直是年轻人抚养老幼啊。千古如此啊。。。。。。
<hello> stardiviner: 手动可以！ 不能开机自动开吗？
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 千古如此? 千古个屁, 你咋不把古代的一夫多妻制说成千古如此?
<stardiviner> hello: 加到开机profile里不就好了, 一个简单的命令加&直接
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我Y还真没见过有什么是千古如此的
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 太个人主义了。个人自由必须依靠集体实现。而且我现在讨论的是未来你的养老啊。是考虑你的利益问题啊。当然是整体上。你却。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 又跟我来专业词汇,搞得自己好像很厉害, 懂的很多, 其实Y就一悲催
<hello> stardiviner: ...那能开几个呢？
<hello> stardiviner: ...不能开无限个吗？  ：）
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 利益, 利益个屁, 你Y要是和你儿子说利益, 他叫你爸爸才怪, 直接叫你上司得了
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 这么说吧。这养老缺口2013年就缺口18.3万亿，我不是考虑未来怎么解决嘛！
<stardiviner> hello: 我是很懂xserver
<hello> stardiviner:  :O
<hello> stardiviner:  是OR不是。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 有"伟大"的档呢, 你瞎担心什么啊, 你是在反面的说"档"无能么....
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 。。。。。。。你那时人生经验丰富。可以充当儿子某些指导嘛。但是出力气的活，你老了肯定干不动。如果不信，请看看现在的老人。
<hello> ...UBUNTU的高手们！help me!
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 要是我, 我一定Y的把"裤档"绑架了,好拿赎金
<hello> 别RANT了
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 现在老人挺好啊,医疗保健措施比以前发达, 活的还比年轻人滋润呢, 担心个屁啊
<hello> 美好的生活从VNC开始！大家来讨论！
<stardiviner> hello: 你要喊这里的大神,大牛来的
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner:  ...........
<hello> 大神！
<hello> 大牛！
<hello> 大鬼！
<hello> 大屁股！
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 瞎担心, 看到个什么夸张的数字就想东想西.... 小心焦虑症,, (咋也玩专业词汇)
<hello> 大奶奶！
<stardiviner> hello: 唉, 来啦
<hello> 大jb！
<stardiviner> hello: 你去archwiki上搜索下vnc server
<stardiviner> hello: 你大OB...
<hello> stardiviner: 谢谢！   :)
<hello> :田
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 哈, 还是我的专业词厉害吧, 我的定义是比你准确的, 用词我比你好.....
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我语文比你好...
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 我没担心啊，我不是说了嘛，未来的物资不是现在生产出来的。只要未来我们的孩子们在机器和技术的进步下，能够生产出足够的物资，那么我们老的时候也不用太担心。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 算了, 我累了, 回去看python, 谢谢你陪我玩
<hello> stardiviner: 我也python   握手吧！
<Gun^Rose> @@~ 正经讨论ubuntu的没几个啊。。。
<stardiviner> he
<stardiviner> hello: 我不只是python, 我还玩CSS,HTML5,C,VimL,
<hello> stardiviner: 我也A B C D   ：）
<a-nerd> 你们都好牛
<stardiviner> hello: 接下来是Ruby,Lisp,然后是Graphics,Algorithm,data structre, data mining
<hello> stardiviner: ...我SQL
<hello> RUDIOS
<stardiviner> hello: NoSQL, NewSQL
<hello> ???
<hello> ***
<hello> ###
<stardiviner> hello: 哈哈哈哈
<hello> 强吧
<hello> 1！
<hello> :)
<stardiviner> hello: 你有本事去玩汇编... 弄个服务器框架来
<stardiviner> hello: 弄死你...
<hello> stardiviner: eclipse有插件postgresql吗？
<hello> stardiviner: ...
<stardiviner> hello: 从不玩IDE的路过
<hello> ...
<stardiviner> hello: 只玩Vim, Emacs
<hello> stardiviner: ...VI
<Gun^Rose> emacs当记事本的路过...
<hello> stardiviner: verygood
<stardiviner> hello: 我知道dbext.vim可以
<stardiviner> Gun^Rose: 高手.... 膜拜下, 能将拖拉机用来杀鸡的本事
<hello> stardiviner: dbext vim 可以连postgresql 是吧！
<stardiviner> hello: yes
<hello> stardiviner: ：） 又跟你学了一招
<stardiviner> hello: 没啥, 上网搜一艘就有的东西
<hello> ...
<hello> stardiviner: ：） 这么谦虚！
<Gun^Rose> stardiviner: emacs24 好用不？ 包管理没弄明白，似乎包不是很全啊。。。
<stardiviner> Gun^Rose: 是默认的package.el, 用插件el-get
<Yifu> kde定制版的fedora和gnome3的fedora后来装的kde，两者性能有差别没？
<Gun^Rose> stardiviner: 哦，我看看去，谢谢
<stardiviner> hello: 我从来不谦虚, 遇到刚才的, 我就从来不谦虚, 谦虚会让别人觉得自己是傻逼
<hello> stardiviner: ...archwiki !!!都E文。。。。。
<stardiviner> hello: 我在看不惯的人面前就很嚣张, 以最嚣张的姿态来吓唬他
<Yifu> 感觉我后来装的kde 停卡的
<hello> stardiviner: ...不要谦虚，谦虚就是傻逼
<stardiviner> hello: switch to chinese, 虽然chinese的有点老
<stardiviner> hello: 不是谦虚是傻逼, 而是谦虚会让别人觉得我是傻逼, 你语文不行
<hello> stardiviner: ...我竟然找不到 switch to cn...
<hello> stardiviner: :)语文好是什么意思？
<stardiviner> hello: 上面不是有各种语言么, 好好找找, 就像你现在饿了, 没东西吃, 要找个烂番薯来吃一样的找
<hello> stardiviner: 烂蕃薯营养更丰富！
<stardiviner> hello: 意思就是你无法理解逻辑有点绕的中文语句, 那就说明你语文烂,
<stardiviner> hello: 都是细菌大量繁殖,如果你觉得细菌营养好, 建议去水沟, 垃圾桶之类的高级场所
<stardiviner> hello: joking
<hello> stardiviner: 死人油入口更 有 油水感 ：）
<Yifu> 你们聊的好热乎。。
<stardiviner> hello: 万一那个死人的精液呢? 你也入口?
<Yifu> stardiviner, 蛋白质含量是牛肉的100倍
<hello> stardiviner:   你！太强了！
<stardiviner> hello: still joking, you know it, (我是怕被某些人说人身攻击, 这是冤枉啊)
<stardiviner> Yifu: 你每天吞精液?
<hello> stardiviner:  fanny...
<stardiviner> hello: 确实很fanny
<a-nerd> 都是贝爷啊
<stardiviner> Yifu: 你只知其一不知其二,虽然精液里有蛋白质, 但是含量很低...
<stardiviner> Yifu: 大部分是水和前列腺液
<hello> stardiviner:  funny？
<hello> :)
<stardiviner> Yifu: 顶多就是比白开水有营养..... 但是要是精液里含有性病病毒, 那就得不偿失了...
<stardiviner> hello: E文牛叉.... YU文不行,想不到E文很好啊
<Yifu> stardiviner, 我只是想到了贝爷的话。。
<stardiviner> Yifu: 我去搜索贝爷是谁
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求解决方案：为什么附加显驱启动后没有立体效果了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378209 thinkpad i3+hd6470 不起用附加驱动的时候，一切好好的，基本的立体效果挺好的。只是风扇转得太吓人了。 于是启用附加驱动，然后风扇不那么吓人了，但是unity一点立体效果都没 …
<Yifu> stardiviner, 贝尔格里尔斯，食物链顶端的男人
<stardiviner> Yifu: 也就是什么都吃的人?
<Yifu> stardiviner, 嗯 他在荒野求生里
<Yifu> stardiviner, 干才说的那个不知道他尝试过没
<stardiviner> Yifu: 我想到我以前的一个想法, 要是生死关头, 我就毅然决然的吃身边的人.... 咬死他们先....
<stardiviner> Yifu: 肯定吃过的.动物的身体肯定有精液...
<hello> stardiviner: 走咯!
<hello> stardiviner: 走咯!
<hello> stardiviner: 走咯!
<stardiviner> hello: 欢送
<Yifu> stardiviner, 把内脏去除其他的都可是吃，很有营养
<Yifu> hello, 吃饭去？
<stardiviner> Yifu: 其实内脏是安全的, 外部是不安全的, 有些动物外部是武装的,这些武装包括壳,尖刺,毒液等等...
<hello> yifu: 你想正么？油炸鬼！要不？
<stardiviner> Yifu: 吃(饭:sperm)去?
<stardiviner> Yifu: 以前听我大伯说起文化大个命,说到有人吃人心脏的,
<stardiviner> Yifu: 是真的, Y好强大, 肯定以后能当黑社会老大(这是错误的理解,和错误的崇拜)
<hello> stardiviner: 个命是成功的。我们不再吃那个了。
<Yifu> stardiviner, 有些内脏不能吃，尤其滤食动物，大量毒素积累
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 扯淡。。。。。。旧社会有，那个东西是类似搞MZ一类的。主要是解决腐败和为人民服务的方向问题。
<hello> stardiviner: 我们要的是油2!!!
<stardiviner> 就仅仅因为这一句话, 我意识到, 人类并不是一个群体,确切的说,不是一个坚不可摧的群体, 没有想像的那样团结,内部的竞争非常惨烈, 于是我扩大化看, 整个社会也一样, 包括一个国家, 所以国家并非总是那么正义, 还是逃不过竞争的结果, 吃人只是一种表现, 核心依然在.
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你回来啦,我不想和你玩, 你这个人没意思, 说你什么好呢, 还是不说了吧
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你真有意思
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 这里大部分是年轻人。也没怎么好好了解那个wg。大部分是宣传丑化的。毕竟改开的政治正确性是建立在否定那条路线之后。   算了。这个频道不聊这个。换个别的频道。
<stardiviner> ofan: 你是想说我fun-ing 还是 fun-ed ?
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 宣传丑化? 有趣了,,
<ofan> stardiviner: 打引号的
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 为啥你没有说宣传美化, 就像是大部分历史, 皇帝的正统性
<stardiviner> ofan: 我打了很多引号, 不知是哪处....
<ofan> stardiviner: 我打的 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 换频道聊吧。。。。。这个东西敏感。会威胁这个频道生存的。
<hello> 你们不要聊这些没有用的话题！
<hello> 这里是UBUNTU！   来来来！讨论VNC  !!!
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你这是想说什么? 被 G'E'W 封锁? 你是在说这个"演"论自由限制? 你是在说这个国家"号"还是"怀" ?
<stardiviner> hello: 你archwiki了么? 一般去了archwiki
<stardiviner> hello: 你archwiki了么? 一般去了archwiki的人就不会回来了....
<hello> stardiviner: 去了
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: "去了" 很H,,,
<hello> stardiviner: 我油回来了。。
<ofan> hello: vnc啥问题
<stardiviner> hello: "去了" 很H,,,
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 讨论范围不用太大。你只要知道76年中国发生过政变就行了。前后不是连续的。至少主导力量不连续。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你咋知道主导力量不连续, 说不定组织的成员没换,只是换了个组织的名字呢?
<hello> ofan: 我debian 6 找不到 gdm的   conf文件。。。vncserver不可开机启动吗？
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 妄自肯定
<ofan> hello: 要启动x吧
<hello> ofan: 启动了哟。。
<stardiviner> hello: startx开启x11,在.xinitrc里添加vncserver命令
<stardiviner> hello: 就这么简单
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 所以说你这个人不好玩, 没意思,
<hello> stardiviner: 。。。这么简单？我还是去一下archwili   :0
<hello> :)
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 可能是我人老了吧。毕竟33岁了啊。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我不喜欢和太相信或者坚信一些东西的人谈话, 因为坚信就不会去听取别人的话, 而你坚信的太多, 而且大多是我认为错的
<ofan> hello: 你先正常启动vnc再开机启动
<hello> ofan: 有方法吗？我开VNC现在就只能手动给人家开。。。
<ofan> hello: 怎么手动开
<hello> ofan: 有方法吗？我开VNC4SERVER现在就只能手动给人家开。。。
<hello> ofan: commend :   vnc4server
<ofan> hello: 我记得vnc有个系统服务可以开机启动
<ofan> hello: 然后客户端连就可以
<hello> ofan: commond?
<ofan> hello: /etc/init.d/vnc
<hello> ofan: 哦。。。。
<ofan> hello: arch下是 /etc/rc.d/vnc
<ofan> 是不是vnc忘了，可能是别的名字
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我不会相信亲情,因为兄弟相争,分财产, 争王位就是例子, 不相信爱情,因为失恋杀人的有, 不相信government, 因为骗人的很多, 不相信权威, 因为世上权威的不多, 我会相信爱情, 只有当它真的发生在我身上时, 我相信亲情,当我还没经历亲人是背叛, 我相信政府,当我还没发现世上没有完全清白的政府.....
<ofan> stardiviner: 哈哈哈
<hello> ofan: archwiking.......
<ofan> stardiviner: 高端黑
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 所以,你会相信么? 在我看来,相信的人才是傻逼
<stardiviner> ofan: 高端黑是啥意思?
<ofan> stardiviner: 我相信你
<ofan> 没啥意思
<hello> gdh
<stardiviner> ofan: 我和你不熟,,,, 你可以说你觉得我的话很不错, 你喜欢, 但是你不能相信我
<stardiviner> ofan: 因为你也会有可能被我咬死
<ofan> stardiviner: 我就相信你，你管得着么
<ofan> 看片
<hello> ofan: 看什么毛篇？
<stardiviner> ofan: 不要, 坚决不要, 我不喜欢有人喜欢,相信我,崇拜我, 让我觉得我不再愤怒,
<ofan> hello: 科拉传奇
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 出于过来人的认识。。。。。我个人以为你现在还在物理学上统一场论阶段。这个阶段的目标主要是对事物整体分析。由于具有定性特点，往往表述都不是完整的。赶快过这一人生阶段，进入寻找细节分析，具体的问题具体分析。
<xiaomo> 今天讨论的话题很高端啊
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 这句我部分喜欢,,,, 第一句从你嘴里说出的我喜欢的话, 难得....
<hello> 就相对论来说：量子力学是假的！
<hello> :)
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 细节么? 我举个例子, 和老婆做爱, 这是宏观的, 统一场上的分析理解是"做爱", 那细节呢?
<hello> cha?
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 简单的讲，认识事物，第一阶段是寻找共性。。。。以取得对事物的整体认知。。。。。。。后面的阶段是找寻个性。。。。。以达到能对事物进行创造性分类，而区别对待。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 也可以这样说, 和任何一个人,男人,女人, 和任何一个动物, 小猫小狗, 和任何一件事物,桌子椅子, 你都可以做爱, 但是细节呢?
<hello> ............................post wiki!
<hello> chacha!
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 好了, 我共性找到了, 你说细节吧
<hello> stardiviner: chachacha!
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 比如有人阳痿。有人猛。有人经液浓度含精子高。有人是染色体紊乱。
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 女性也有很多不同之处。。。。。。当然我希望任何人都不要感受到这些不同之处。。。。。。
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 恩, 我意识到了,有点理解, 但是你是想说, 你不否认你和小猫小狗也是做爱?
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 恩。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 吃着饭呢
<hello> ofan: ...
<Gun^Rose> @@～
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你能对你老婆说, 和老婆做爱是做爱, 和其他男人做爱也是做爱?
<stardiviner> ofan: sorry, 这个要怪你自己, 都是你自己联想的缘故
<ofan> stardiviner: 这个要看你老婆
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 我喜欢, 好了, 我没意见了,
<hello> stardiviner: lenovo的缘故？
<stardiviner> ofan: 我不喜欢很多女人, 少数女人我喜欢, 以为大多数女人我觉得很"烦". 我不喜欢被"管教,约束", 我喜欢我"绝对(超过大多数人)"的自由
<stardiviner> hello: "联想", 不是<联想>
<ofan> stardiviner: 跟你老婆说去
<stardiviner> ofan: 我还是处男....
<hello> stardiviner: 我语文进步了
<stardiviner> ofan: 够不够简单直接?
<ofan> stardiviner: yooooo, i c
 * ofan 继续吃饭
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 不聊了。算了。自己去实践中理解吧。不一定要在做爱这纠缠。很多东西都特别的。比如生活中的同事，当你寻找共性阶段，可能觉得都一样，但是一旦寻找个性阶段对其区分，那你就会发现大家性格方面非常不同。。。。。。
<stardiviner> hello: 你过了一个阶段,进入下一个阶段了,(和 sikao_lfs 学的)
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 12:30吃饭？
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你这是害羞还是什么??? 矣, 这么大个人了,还害羞...
<hello> stardiviner: 你赖sikao_lfs...你是到了那个阶段？
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 你觉得愤怒算是性格吗? 你觉得愤怒有不同吗?
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 如果你想说不同, 是想说这是一阶段愤怒, 这是二阶段愤怒?
<sikao_lfs> stardiviner: 这有很多。当你人生阅历够的时候就知道了。不聊了。打字费劲。
<stardiviner> hello: 按照 sikao_lfs 的说法, 我在统一场观察具性分析阶段
<hello> stardiviner: 阶段还是段阶？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 夜宵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好健康
<stardiviner> sikao_lfs: 哦也, 逃跑的人算输
<ofan> mugebjgd: 难道你没吃过
<hello> ofan: 油不油？
<stardiviner> hello: 恩, 这是一个哲学,文字,历史的问题... 让我思考一百年吧
<stardiviner> hello: 哈哈
<ofan> hello: no
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国有没有bacon？
<hello> ofan: 你POST no 我显示nc   .....
<hello> ofan: xchat 太高级了。。。
<ofan> hello: 字体有问题吧
<stardiviner> hello: 你大脑才高级呢, 你玩大脑都玩了好多年了, 玩个xchat还不会?
<hello> ofan: .........E文也出错。。？？？
<ofan> 不知道
<hello> stardiviner: ...
<stardiviner> hello: joking, you know it, right ?
<hello> stardiviner: ...xchat和amd_ati驱动 。。。
<hello> stardiviner: my mind is open...
<stardiviner> hello: 不过上述话有逻辑问题, 就像你玩了几年的小鸡鸡了, 但是还是不会做爱....
<hello> stardiviner: 求爱！
<stardiviner> hello: 网上有芭比娃娃卖....
<hello> stardiviner: 请问哪里油爱？
<hello> stardiviner: 求购！
<hello> stardiviner: 请问哪里油购？
<stardiviner> hello: 佛曰: 色即是空, 空即是色
<stardiviner> hello: search the fucking TaoBao !
<hello> stardiviner: 大师！你也是性情中人？
<stardiviner> hello: and, that is not and ad.
<stardiviner> hello: 我是个人, 是个很卑微很且很愤怒的人. 最近"愤怒" 是我的基本情绪
<Yifu> hello, 吃完了？
<stardiviner> ofan: 吃完了?
<hello> stardiviner: 哦！那你这个礼拜很强吧！
<stardiviner> hello: 是的, 像刚才的那种"争论" 好几次了, 我总是笑的脸抽筋
<hello> stardiviner: 强!
<stardiviner> hello: 我在"更年期", 请大家见谅
<stardiviner> hello: (还是从 sikao_lfs 哪里模仿的, 这是一个阶段)....
<hello> stardiviner: 你是哥哥还是妹妹阿？I thought you ware a 哥哥。。
<stardiviner> hello: 妹妹要是这么愤怒, 估计会出去"强暴男子"了吧
<hello> stardiviner: sikao_lfs大神何在！
<hello> stardiviner: O
<stardiviner> hello: 大神洗老婆去了
<stardiviner> hello: 我也想要去洗女朋友!!!, 今晚出去打猎, 去夜店看看有没有新人入场
<hello> stardiviner: 走咯！去强暴一下男子去。。。
<hello> stardiviner: .................
<stardiviner> hello: 你Y是在骗我呢?? 我Y以为你是男的!!!, 原来你是"女"的!!!
<hello> stardiviner: .................新人没意思。去找老人吧！
<stardiviner> hello: 骗子, 大骗子!!!
<hello> hello: 我是骗子!大骗子！
<stardiviner> hello: 新人好带啊, 容易带去宾馆,厕所等地, "老人"经验丰富,容易"被带"
<stardiviner> hello: 你是, 而且不仅是, 是肯定是, 一定是, 100%是, 一万个是
<hello> stardiviner: 你是诸国的花朵！
<hello> stardiviner: 我要以你做旁样！
<stardiviner> hello: 传说有一种绝美的花, 当这种花开满世间, 世间就是充满战争,
<stardiviner> hello: 好的, 我带你去泡妞
<stardiviner> hello: 带你去破处俎国的小草
<hello> stardiviner: 好的！去草一下吧！
<stardiviner> 我笑的累了, 抽筋的不行, 回去看python
<hello> stardiviner: 好的！我去？？？***###@@@
<stardiviner> hello: good bye
<hello> 88
<hello> python! head first!
<hello> if you wanna make your work also fun,use python!
<hello> stardiviner: bstrgs
<hello> !
<hello> bye
<stardiviner> hello: 快"滚"吧, 老大叫你回家刷厕所了
<hello> stardiviner: 好的！我去给厕所美容一下！
<hello> stardiviner: 我会用很多油的！
<stardiviner> hello: 我真的笑抽经了, 要去看python了.... 求求大爷今晚饶了小奴吧
<hello> ...
<hello> 88
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04运行中黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378216 装好后风扇永远在疯狂运转，更要命的是用了几分钟就黑屏了，就像屏幕断电一样，什么都没有，重起后运行会还黑，刚才刚吧日志打开又黑了。 玩死我了 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺在桌子上 — 2012-06-16 13:24
<fzfh> `help
<fzfh> `new
<Zertad> 有用chakra的没？
<ofan> 没
<Zertad> 我昨晚装上了chakra，用起来还不错。
<huangya> 想问下，多个文件系统组合的时候，怎么解决i节点号相同的问题。比如有两个目录，一个在根文件系统，一个在挂载的文件系统。这两个目录都包含一个i-节点为100的链接。那挂载的时候会出现什么问题呢？
<Laputa> 有用arch的么
<little_imadper_a> la
<Laputa> 请问下tty下 alsamixer 显示阿正常？
<little_imadper_a> 没读懂...
<little_imadper_a> 啊正常是正常还是不正常?
<Laputa> 就是 ctrl+alt+f1 那个 terminal
<Laputa> 我运行alsamixer 乱码。
<Laputa> alsamixer 外围是个制表的框。 我的terminal显示不了。
<Laputa> xterm 和 urxvt 都正常的
<hoxily> huangya: 用软链接(符号链接), 不用硬链接.
<little_imadper_a> Laputa: 本来就显示不了的
<xiaomo> linux df -h 显示 100% USE ... http://code.bulix.org/hk41h0-81662 怎么搞...
<Laputa> 阿。。。
<Laputa> 我之前一直能显示阿。 因为我的terminal 提示符 有制表符
<Laputa> ps1 里面写了制表符
<Laputa> 现在尼玛tty里面都乱码了
<Laputa> little_imadper_a: 你的tty也是乱码么！
<Laputa> little_imadper_a:最近一次更新才乱码的
<little_imadper_a> Laputa: 我一直就乱码
<UU123> :-D
<Laputa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377622&p=2763405
<kk> Laputa ⇪ ti: alsamixer界面乱码，请教解决办法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Laputa> little_imadper_a: 情况类似这个。
<little_imadper_a> Laputa: 我知道是这个情况, 我就是乱码, 在tty下面
<Laputa> little_imadper_a: 好吧。 谢了。
<little_imadper_a> Laputa: 我又什么都没帮你, 就是上来水两句而已..
<UU123> TTY乱码？
<xiaomo> linux df -h 显示 100% USE ... http://code.bulix.org/hk41h0-81662 怎么搞... little_imadper_a 来帮水水
<little_imadper_a> xiaomo: 是说你的分区已经被分配给目录了
<xiaomo> little_imadper_a: 理论上不可能满吧。什么都没干。
<xiaomo> little_imadper_a: 现在什么都写不进去了。
<little_imadper_a> xiaomo: .... 这..
<little_imadper_a> xiaomo: 刚看了一下, 发现你的还是很牛的..
<xiaomo> little_imadper_a: http://code.bulix.org/7svn0p-81663
<little_imadper_a> xiaomo: 霸气... 看看是不是log太多了
<xiaomo> 看看去。。pacman -Sc 之后也没效果。郁闷
<Laputa> UU123: 是的！ uu也乱码了么！！
<UU123> tty1么？还是终端？
<Laputa> UU123: tty 乱码， xterm 什么的完全没问题。
<Laputa> 我之前好好的阿。 主要是我的ps1 写的比较华丽一点点。。。 用到了制表符。
<Laputa> 现在看不了了，都乱码
<UU123> :'(8知道了。。。
<xiaomo> little_imadper_a: 不给力啊./var/cache /var/log /var/lib/pacman 都删了.还没空间...
<ofan> Laputa: console下就常用的可见字符可以用
<xiaomo> 一点都没释放出来
<little_imadper_a> xiaomo: ....
<Laputa> http://code.bulix.org/8l7fyv-81664
<Laputa> ps1 在这边，还能显示git branch。
<Laputa> ofan: tty是限制了256 还是 512个字符。 但是之前我确定是能显示的。
<ofan> Laputa: 显示什么
<Laputa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box-drawing_character#Unix.2C_CP.2FM.2C_BBS 这几个字符
<kk> Laputa ⇪ t: Box-drawing character - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Laputa> 类似alsamixer 用来画边框的东西。
<Laputa> tty之前是支持的。
<Laputa> ubuntu下面也支持
<Laputa> 我archlinux前几天还支持的。 最近更新了不知道什么东西就不行了。
<ofan> Laputa: 那个是用的库
<Laputa> 你可以到ubuntu下面 tty 试下alsamixer，是可以的。
<Laputa> ofan: 什么库。。 我不知道。。。
<hoxily> little_imadper_a: 为什么 xiaomo 的 rootfs 和 /dev/sda3 都是 Mounted at /
<ofan> Laputa: ncurses,libdialog
<little_imadper_a> hoxily: 刚看到
<little_imadper_a> hoxily: 霸气, cc xiaomo
<ofan> Laputa: reset一下再试试
<Laputa> ofan: 好吧。 这么说arch的tty和 ubuntu还是不一样的阿。。
<Laputa> reset没勇气， 用了好久了。
<ofan> Laputa: 终端下执行reset
<ofan> Laputa: 一样的
<Laputa> ofan: 没用唉。。
<xiaomo> 额。刚注意到~ arch 分了3个区。boot swap root .然后就成这样了。
<xiaomo> 之前也没问题。今天就突然不能写了
<Laputa> 我只知道setfont 是默认字体， 反正不行。
<ofan> Laputa: 试一下别的ncurses的软件能不能显示
<xiaomo> hoxily: little_imadper_a http://code.bulix.org/it1y94-81665 fstab 也对着。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hoxily> xiaomo: 顺序不对吧? 难道不应该mount / 先?
<hoxily> 也就是这句"UUID=2a8bf0c4-0d57-44f8-b2c4-9daac35563be / ext3 defaults 0 1 " 应该放到最前面吧?
<xiaomo> hoxily: 自动生成的顺序就是这个~..也没管，之前一切正常。。
<xiaomo> hoxily: 我试试弄前面看看
<xiaomo> rootfs 是了个啥？
<hoxily> 百度rootfs无果.
<xiaomo> 我也百度来着。。无果
<xiaomo> 用了 n 年 arch 了。第一次发现 rootfs 和 root 挂在一起了。
<xiaomo> hoxily: 还一样。改了顺序也那样...
<roylez> 好意思说 n 年
<Laputa> 刚把locale 换成 C
<Laputa> 居然可以了。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装wine出错，ubuntu 12.04 64bit http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378221 Quote: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的 …
<xiaomo> roylez: 你关注的重点好特殊。。
<hoxily> xiaomo: 看不懂, http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.4.2/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt
<xiaomo> hoxily: 多谢帮忙了。我再搜索搜索吧。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新失败，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378224 错误：无法提交处理 (有冲突的文件) filesystem: 文件系统中已存在 /var/lock filesystem: 文件系统中已存在 /var/run 发生错误，没有软件包被更新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-06-16 15:18
<stardiviner> 有没有什么命令可以简单的播放音频文件的啊? 我用在脚本里面的, 除了mplayer, ncmpcpp, mocp,
<Gun^Rose> kk: 那几个文件是链接，用root删掉即可更新
<kk> Gun^Rose, 我明白了。  ㍨ 
<hoxily> totem
<stardiviner> hoxily: totem不是能在脚本里用的吧.....
<hoxily> http://man.cx/totem
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y Manpage for totem - man.cx manual pages
<hoxily> stardiviner: 但是可以对已经存在的totem实例,进行控制.
<stardiviner> 确实可以, 但是太庞大了, 和mplayer一样
<stardiviner> hoxily: 可能还不如mplayer呢.
<hoxily> 哦
<hoxily> http://mpg321.sourceforge.net/
<kk> hoxily ⇪ t: mpg321, a simple and lightweight command line MP3 player
<Laputa> tty乱码找到方法了。。。
<Laputa> rc.conf 加 DAEMON_LOCALE="yes"
<Onway> 大家好，想问一下通过/proc/<pid>/statm查看到的数据的单位是什么啊？
<Amesists> Onway: man proc, 然后看这一段 /proc/[pid]/statm
<Onway> 看着
<Onway> measured in pages
<Onway> 但是pages是多大呢？
<\b> 不开 pae 4k
<\b> 开了 pae 1M
<Onway> pages大小可以通过环境变量PAGE_SIZE                  查看么？
<Amesists> 我这儿都没这个变量…
<Amesists> 用getconf PAGE_SIZE看
<\b> ...
<\b> Onway: 跟你说了， 要么 4k, 要么1M
<Onway> 是的，通过getconf PAGE_SIZE看到的是4k
<Onway> 我就想知道有没有开PAE
<Onway> 我不懂这些呢
<\b> Onway: 那个环境变量 PAGE_SIZE 是真正的纸章的大小，我这里是 A4 纸
<Onway> 哦？PAGE_SIZE是指纸张大小？
<\b> ghostscript 之类的会读这个纸张大小
<Onway> 还有一个环境变量是PAGESIZE，没有下划线这个又是什么
<\b> 但和内存没关
<\b> 那就是这个没有_的变量
<Onway> 我是问，这个没有下划线的变量指的是什么
<Onway> 刚查了下书，PAGE_SIZE和PAGESIZE都是指系统存储页长度呢
<Onway> 而不是纸张大小啊
<Onway> man sysconf可以查到解释
<Onway> 谢谢大家了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于google搜索的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378230 百度搜索网页的结果，每个网页连接，都是网页的实际地址； 而谷歌搜索网页的结果，它的网页连接，都是形如http://www.google.com/&xx=&&yy=xx&http%3A..... opera、fireFox等浏览器，都支持用户自定义脚本的。有没 …
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 12.04 pps缓冲完成后不播放自动跳到下一个节目缓冲完后又跳... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378231 如题 从pps官网下载的deb安装包，安装后就出现这种情况，使用apt-get 安装的mplayer可以正常播放视频文件，但是pps带的mplayer不能播放 Code: root@linuxPC:/opt/pps/bin# ./mpla …
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用了扩展，网上的视频，放在扩展屏上，点全屏，全屏却在我主屏上…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378233 在论坛搜索“全屏“，居然被忽略，说太大众化？ 试了两个浏览器，应该还是系统问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyy_1 — 2012-06-16 18:46
<zhouchuan> ubuntu12.04.联想Y450.。。。屏幕无法调暗了。。
<mxalex> ?
<metbsd> 才这么点问题啊
<zhouchuan> 对啊。就这一个问题的。
<mxalex> 都在干什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 啪啪啪
<zhouchuan> ………………
<vean> Ubuntu 12.04怎么添加分辨率啊，
<zhouchuan> ？
<Guest77466> ÎÒ¿´¿´ÎÒÂÒÂëû
<kk> Guest77466 say: 我看看我乱码没 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhouchuan> vean, 你说的哪种／
<vean> zhouchuan: 没有
<vean> zhouchuan: 屏幕分辨率
<vean> 刚装了12.0
<qingcha> vean: xrandr
<Administ1ator> ¿´¿´
<zhouchuan> Administ1ator, 你的是乱码啊？
<vean> qingcha: 没用啊，在我的显示设置里面只有两个分辨率，都不是我想要的，我想在添加分辨率。。。。
<qingcha> vean: man xrandr
<qingcha> vean:   你新手？
<zhouchuan> vean, 你的是独显嘛？
<Administ1ator> holy shit !
<vean> qingcha: 算是吧，我是想为分辨率的配置文件添加自己想要的分辨率，可忘了文件在哪。。。。
<vean> zhouchuan: 恩
<zhouchuan> vean, 那你在终端输入sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<zhouchuan> vean, 看看你的支持的分辨率有几种
<Onway> 大家好，我想问问linux对进程的内存驻留集（resident set）是否不能进行限制的？
<qingcha> vean: xrandr --addmode 添加  xrandr --output  生效
<zhouchuan> ubuntu12.04.联想Y450.。。。屏幕无法调暗了。。怎么解决呀？
<Onway> 我查过getrusage和setrlimit两个函数，里面都说到rss字段不被支持
<vean> zhouchuan: sudo hwinfo :找不到命令...
<Onway> 我还用11.10呢
<qingcha> vean:  xrandr就可以显示你当前支持的分辨率
<vean> qingcha: 恩，我当前分辨率1024*768。。。。。
<qingcha> vean: 你要加多大的？什么硬件？
<zhouchuan> vean, 哦，对，还要先安装hwinfo这个小软件
<vean> zhouchuan: 我用了xrandr --newmode
<vean> zhouchuan: 解决了,thank you~~~
<vean> qingcha: 我用了xrandr --newmode
<zhouchuan> vean, 不客气
<zhouchuan> vean, 我的还没解决呢。
<vean> zhouchuan: ...咋了类？？
<qingcha> vean: 哦！
<zhouchuan> vean, 我的屏幕亮度没法调节了。
<qingcha> zhouchuan: 在BIOS下能调吗？
<vean> zhouchuan: 屏幕亮度不是可以用显示器调吗？
<zhouchuan> qingcha, 呃，这个还没试过。
<zhouchuan> vean, 我的是本本
<\b> zhouchuan: 看看内核里模块加了没有
<zhouchuan> \b, 求指教，怎么看？
<\b> zhouchuan: ubuntu?
<zhouchuan> \b, 嗯
<zhouchuan> \b, 是的。不过刚才试了下，在tty里面可以调
<\b> zhouchuan: 那默认应该有了
<\b> zhouchuan: gnome? kde?
<zhouchuan> \b, 但是在图形环境下没法调
<zhouchuan> gnome
<zhouchuan> \b, gnome
<\b> zhouchuan: 那直接写 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/ 之类的算了
<\b> zhouchuan: 怎么没法调？ 键盘上那两个键没用?
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: echo "80" >sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 灯下
<zhouchuan> \b, 是有的。
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: sudo echo "80" > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<zhouchuan> \b, Fn和下下键
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 这样就可以了么？永久激活可用了？
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: ................
<little_imadper_a> 激活....
<little_imadper_a> 永久
<little_imadper_a> 这么虚无缥缈的词...
<zhouchuan> lit
<\b> zhouchuan: 那个设置选项里有一个滑块，左右滑动是否有效？
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 就是启用了，嘿嘿
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 不是, 就是暂时调一下, 重启就没了
<maplebeats> 123bot
<zhouchuan> \b, 无效的。
<\b> little_imadper_a:  每个计算机文件的位置都不一样的
<\b> little_imadper_a: 而且最大值也不一样
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 哦，好吧，上次是可以用的，我重装一遍，就没法在图形下调节了
<little_imadper_a> \b: 最大值不是一般都是6882吗?
<\b> little_imadper_a: 我这里最大值是 10
<little_imadper_a> \b: .......
<little_imadper_a> 那就试试看呗~
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 什么牌子的笔记本?
<\b> little_imadper_a: 我一般读那个 max_brightness 文件确定最大值
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 联想Y450
<maplebeats> 调亮度？
<little_imadper_a> \b: 我的一直可以调节的, 从没考虑过用命令
<maplebeats> ┌─(maplebeats@otaku:pts/1)────────────────────────────────────────────────(~)─┐
<maplebeats> └─(20:26:%)── cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<maplebeats> 500
<\b> little_imadper_a: 我也一直能调节。 但是平时需要弄个小工具，一次性调到最亮或者最暗
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan@intruder:~$ cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<zhouchuan> cat: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness: No such file or directory
<zhouchuan> zhouchuan@intruder:~$
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 我之前也是可以的。
<maplebeats> Y450不是双显卡？
<zhouchuan> 但是重装完以后就不行了。
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 装这个 : lenovo-sl-laptop  或者类似的包名, 不知道ubuntu下面叫什么, 你搜索一下吧
<zhouchuan> maplebeats, 不是吧，如果集显加独显的话，那算是双显了，哈哈
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 装这个干嘛？
<maplebeats> zhouchuan: 这个就叫双显卡啊
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: ... 装了就能调节了..
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 这是一个组件么？
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 什么叫`组件`?
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 我不想要辅助小程序的那种，每次开机还得手动，不方便
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 就是系统会自动启用，不用我管的
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 不是你说的那东西
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 恩, 会自动启动的
<zhouchuan> maplebeats, 双显示是双独立显吧。
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: hotkey support
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 好吧，我试试。3Q
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 呵呵,  这不是看不起集成显卡吗?
<maplebeats> zhouchuan: 双显卡切换。。。
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 好吧，我也不清楚什么样才叫双显卡
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, － －没找到你说的那种软件
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 刚不说了吗, 不知道ubuntu下面叫什么, 要搜一下
<\b> zhouchuan: 你先确定一下， 是快捷键没用还是 X 的驱动没用
<\b> zhouchuan: 既然在文本下能用，说明内核模块已经有了
<\b> zhouchuan: 你尝试先重新设置一下快捷键
<zhouchuan> \b, 不知道ubuntu的快捷键设置在哪里。。。
<little_imadper_a> 主席之前不是写了一个博客, 专门讲怎么给笔电添加亮度调整支持的嘛~
<zhouchuan> \b, # #.....
<\b> zhouchuan: 找
<little_imadper_a> zhouchuan: 你现在用别的方法能调了吗?
<maplebeats> forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=374321
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 用什么方法？
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 我在tty里面还是用那个组合键就可以调
<little_imadper_a> tty呀
<little_imadper_a> 说的很难理解吗?
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 但是在图形里面用这个快捷键就不管用了。连设置里面的那个滑动调节也不管用
<little_imadper_a> 不管用? 那不是快捷键的问题
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 我也这样觉得，会不会是x服务的问题。
<little_imadper_a> 八成湿了
<little_imadper_a> 是了...
<little_imadper_a> 暴露了..
<little_imadper_a> 悲剧
<\b> little_imadper_a: 你要被鄙视了 ....
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, 什么湿了？
<little_imadper_a> \b: 哈哈哈~~~ 没事, 天天被鄙视, 不怕了~
<zhouchuan> little_imadper_a, \b ,我先撤了，谢谢啦。
<Onway> 大家好，我想问问linux系统对内存驻留集的大小是怎么处理的？
<ofan> 太专业不懂
<Onway> 我是发现一些程序是通过程序的缺页次数来计算程序的内存使用
<Onway> 我是觉得，如果内存驻留集有限制并且不能无限增长的情况下，通过缺页次数计算内存使用不正确的啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac360952
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 瞅瞅哥买的新车，漂亮不漂亮 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<fuhz> 求教：ibus1.4.99怎么设置快捷组合键，例如：Control+space的正确格式是什么样
<CyrusYzGTt> (Control)Space
<fuhz> 报告：Invalid key (Control)Space，是不是有bug
<CyrusYzGTt> 打錯了，， 應該是 <Control>space
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在虚拟机安装ubuntu10.10与真机拼不通 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378244 清各位高手指点，刚刚入手ubuntu10.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 cg870802 — 2012-06-16 21:05
<fuhz>  <Control>space正确，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> fuhz§ 你那個版本有點bug的， yum update下吧
<fuhz> 已经yum到最新版本了，等源升级才行
<qingcha>  各位新浪微博一般都用啥登录啊，浏览器弄了十几次还进不去，非要装Air用客户端登录不成！
<fuhz> firefox有一个挺好用的新浪微博插件的
<qingcha> fuhz:   谢谢，不过好久没用Firefox啦！
<CyrusYzGTt> fuhz§ 使用 updates-testing的路過
<fuhz> 太新的Bug多，不太放心
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在有 rawhide分支後 updates-testing貌似很穩定，除了 類似 f16>f17
<fuhz> 本人用了一段时间打了uksm补丁的内核，感觉是稍稍快一点，推荐一下
<CyrusYzGTt> freenode準備升級了。。
<nadia> 恩
<fuhz> byebye
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望 ChanServ 與我的客戶端同在
<nadia> 我们班前天去北京龙庆峡玩。
<nadia> 我在那儿蹦极了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ucloner使用求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378249 我在一台电脑上安装了Ucloner，生成了Ubuntu10.10的squashfs文件，再用unetbootin-windows做了个Ubuntu10.10的liveusb，请问接下来我应该如何操作？谢谢！ PS：我试过将Ucloner的squashfs文件替换liveusb中casper中的squashfs文件， …
<CyrusYzGTt> 求你們班 MM 的 玉照
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 升級 gmlive去吧，，
<nadia> 要不要？没压缩呢
<nadia> 6M的
<CyrusYzGTt> 要
<nadia> 接受啊
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 接收了。。沒有速度，你能不能用支持linux的鏈接下載。。
<CyrusYzGTt> * 尝试到 nadia 的 DCC RECV 连接失败(err=连接超时)。
<nadia> 什么意思？我直接传给呢啊
<nadia> 我压缩一下 太大了 -=-=
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ ..可能我的 nick是 保護ip，，
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 你用能直接下載的網盤吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 要支持 linux的
<qingcha> fuhz: 装了FaWave 应用授权那又过不去，悲剧！
<alvin_rxg_buggin> nadia: 上传到网盘，分享给大家
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg_buggin§ +1
<nadia> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 等待中，， 快給鏈接，，
<stardiviner> adam8157: 蛋蛋, 帮我看看这个Awesome里的widget写的对不对. https://gist.github.com/2941367
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: numbchild's gist: 2941367 — Gist
 * CyrusYzGTt maya 在線麼，，求安慰，，
<adam8157> stardiviner: nnnnd
<hamo_notail> GNUdog: 你居然在...
<stardiviner> adam8157: ?? 我惹你了?
<adam8157> roylez: 刚睡觉了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 额....
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<adam8157> stardiviner: 废话, 乱叫
<nadia> DSCI1835ubuntu  上传到爱问共享了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你的IRC有声音?
<little_imadper_a> ....
<nadia> DSCI1835ubuntu   是文件名
<stardiviner> adam8157: 才10点啊...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157:  动手吧
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 支持你
<hamo_notail> roylez: 懒汉...lol
<adam8157> stardiviner: 有, 困了就睡会儿
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ ..鏈接呢，寡人不知道 url.. 沒有聽說過 愛問。。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 哦, 那你继续, 我问其他人吧
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 键盘真不错...感觉没有kaka的响啊..
<alvin_rxg_buggin> timeout = 1 ...
<adam8157> stardiviner: 在看
<stardiviner> adam8157: 谢拉, and sorry
<nadia> DSCI1835ubuntu  上传到爱问共享了
<adam8157> stardiviner: 但是没看懂...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你比较下谁的代码多，你好意思
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: 死循环。。。 xD
<stardiviner> adam8157: 额...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你手劲小, 使劲敲就好了
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_buggin: 那咋办? 我是想让文件里的每行隔半小时切换显示一次
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: 運行一下是不是 cpu 100% 了？ xD
<nadia> DSCI1835ubuntu  上传到爱问共享了  审核中 我们班的美女
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_buggin: 没100啊,
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: 把 句柄 放外面。 等 timeout 的時候讀一行
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_buggin: 我虽然不懂lua,但是看上去不像是死循环啊, 毕竟中间有break啊, 判断好像是没有行可读就break吧?
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_buggin: 哪个句柄放在外面?
<ofan> kk: 卧底？
<kk> ofan, 告诉我你的家人。  ㍭ 
<hoxily> test
<hamo_notail> roylez: 等我把论文的事处理完了再干...周一还面试蛋蛋他们那呢
<roylez> hamo_notail: 跟蛋蛋面基？
<little_imadper_a> hamo_notail: 面试啥?
<little_imadper_a> hamo_notail: 你不留百度转正?
<hamo_notail> roylez: 跟蛋蛋老大的同事面...
<hamo_notail> little_imadper_a: 试试蛋蛋那边
<little_imadper_a> hamo_notail: 试试? 啥意思?
<roylez> hamo_notail: 哦，基友的基友
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_buggin: 哪个句柄放在外面?
<hamo_notail> little_imadper_a: 就是看看蛋蛋那里要不要我。。。你在如花干的怎么样啊？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: http://code.bulix.org/qhmrur-81666
<little_imadper_a> hamo_notail: 如花? 干? 的怎么样? 我没听懂
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你要干什么...
<hamo_notail> little_imadper_a: 我记得你不是去RH了么？
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 如花 = RH
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ....
<little_imadper_a> hamo_notail: 还没过去呢
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: rh为什么不是日和呢..
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: 長時間開着一個句柄。。。
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 我更喜欢 Raj & Howard Co.
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 可以是
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: .....
<hamo_notail> little_imadper_a: 反正就是各种重口味短语的简称就对了
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 回宿舍了.... 你们慢慢基  cc hamo_notail
<\b> alvin_rxg_buggin: bugger?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> stardiviner: 長時間開着一個句柄，我就想到了 windows 下，每當刪一個文件的時候，“嘣！”一聲彈出個窗口，提示說文件正被使用。。。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> \b: 沒，在 uni
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手请教几个Ubuntu12.04安装问题 (EasyBCD安装) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378250 1.iso文件和 其中的vmlinuz和initrd.lz有没有必要放在同一分区下？menu.lst修改时的(hd0,n)是指的iso存放的分区还是vmlinuz和initrd.lz存放的分区 ？另外这些是不是都不一定需要放在win7主分区 …
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: error: bad argument #1 to 'read' (FILE* expected, got string) , 这个是因为读入的行是中文的缘故么?
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 怎么跑 uni 去了?
<alvin_rxg_unibib>  :)
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 你有讀文檔嗎。。。 statements_file:read 中間冒號。。。
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 在家不會看書咯。圖書館好歹會看的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: ok 了, 我没看清楚, : 原来是 .
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: thanks
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 在家怎么不会看？ 难道你那里也有 ooxx 声?
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 那會玩遊戲。。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: kmail 设置不来。。。 pop 收下来后会莫名其妙的mark 成已读。。。
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 我发现问题了, 这个把句柄放在外面后就不再是循环了, 也就是说, 不再循环读取文件了...
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: unity-panel-2d 挂的太频繁了，用回 kde
<alvin_rxg_unibib> :|
<daf3707> 呃
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 所以到最后一行就不再切换循环了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 好吧，我沒搞清楚你的需求
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 大不了 timeout 裏邊再來個 timeout xD
<alvin_rxg_unibib> fail. 這不行的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 我是想要从一个文件里读取一行,然后隔一个时间,在读取下一行, 到文件结尾后就重新开始从第一行再读, 这样循环
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 幹嘛不把它們放到一個數組裏呢？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 万一文件行数很多呢 ? 一个数组吃得消么? 不过要是可以的话, 倒也可以接受
<\b> stardiviner: map 到内存里
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 可能要用到 seek 麼？。。
<\b> 行数多的时候
<stardiviner> \b: 太高级了我不懂, 我还不会lua....
<\b> stardiviner: 系统的 api,  用不用 lua 无所谓
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 會 c 就行了，倆差不多的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: C也不会, 会的话, 我估计自己肯定能搞定这个问题...
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: http://www.lua.org/manual/5.2/manual.html#pdf-file:seek
<\rs> \b: 学过erlang？
<kk> alvin_rxg_unibib,啥网址y Lua 5.2 Reference Manual
<\b> \rs: 没有 ：）
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 所以用file:seek("end") 来判断是否到了末尾,如果是, 就切换到开始用file:seek("set") ? 这样?
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 窩窩頭。好久不見了
<\b> \rs: 对函数语言渐渐失去兴趣了
<wowoto> ：）
<wowoto> 好久不见大家好~~
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: 不是…… 呃。。好吧，我以爲你要換個好的方案來着。那就再加個判斷唄。 if else end.
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟,好久不见了
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 湿弟,好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 擼管爺，好久不見
<ofan> 谁是管？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 我不管解决方案, 我只要实现,
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 溼婦，好久不見
<LOL_> alpha080: 大湿,好久不见了
<qiuxuenan> 大家好，请问有人用郑码的吗？我的ibus有的字用拼音可以打出，用郑码却打不出，不知该怎么办，各位大大有什么建议吗？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 用了 else file:seek("set") 搞定了,
<\rs> \b: 为什么呢？
<\b> \rs: 近来写的几个程序，函数语言都派不上用场。
<\rs> stardiviner: lua 看到匿名函数用的关键字是 function 这么长，加上数组下标从 1 开始（虽说table也可以有下标0，但毕竟不是自然的）就失去兴趣了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> stardiviner: btw, 是直接用 file:seek ?? 不是 statment_file:seek ?
<stardiviner> \rs: 我觉得lua还好啦, 看过一点点语法, 觉得还可以, 就和我能接受Lisp一样, 有人觉得怪异, 有人觉得很美一样
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg_unibib: 当然是statment_file啦, 哈哈, 我稍微懂一点点编程
<alvin_rxg_unibib> :/
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 工作怎么样呀
<\b> \rs: 哈哈，"lambda" 其实也不短。 还是 haskell 和 perl 的短
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..工程款還沒有收到，現在連工作都停了。。我很空閒了，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 晚饭吃的啥遗体
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 求 ssh代理 看  youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 死雞 死蛙 死米
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:  ssh vpn找ofan lol
<\rs> \b: 嗯，haskell 的 \ ->，coffeescript 的 ()->，ruby1.9 的 ->{}，ocaml 的 fun -> 都看着很舒服
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆呢？找你那基友去啦？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 额晚餐吃的是鸡腿 土豆 米饭 刚又吃了面包
<adam8157> roylez: 啥呀
<roylez> \rs: ruby 1.9的 ->{} 是什么？我怎么没见过
<\b> \rs: 函数语言离不开 GC。 之前几个程序都要绕开 GC 。 都用不上。 而且太多函楼语言都拿链表作主要的内置数据结构，再加上变量都被 boxed。 运行效率太低
<\b> s/太多/大多
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我吃 煲仔飯 有雞 有雞 有豬腸
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没吃过煲仔饭
<\rs> roylez: Proc。很简洁的语法
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 我还没吃午饭。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> \rs: o
<\b> 我还没吃早饭
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 如果你是自然人中的天然美女，我請你
<roylez> \rs: 很妖的语法，直接写 proc和 lambda又不会死，还有兼容性
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: 把你妹妹叫上。
<ofan> \b: 不一定都是链表吧
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_unibib: 你那都下午四点了吧,还没吃午饭...
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿蛋好
<happyaron> GNUdog: botu好
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉... 别学坏
<happyaron> cfy: 逢源好
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: 10点上课，2点半下课。接着就不想吃了
<happyaron> daf3707: daf好
<\b> ofan: 默认的许多结构几乎都是链表。当然你可以用 vector 。 但要多写几行代码
<cfy> happyaron: hai
<daf3707> happyaron: 晚上好
<happyaron> adam8157: :)
<happyaron> cfy: hi
<ofan> \b: 一般都会有个list结构，支持随机访问的，就不是链表了
<happyaron> daf3707: 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> fivesheep_: 无羊
<\rs> \b: haskell 有 monad comprehension，听说以后可能会像 ocaml 的 camlp4 那样把 set/list/... comprehension 统一；其他非 purely 的也不是非得用 list 不可
<ofan> 应该是跳表
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我是哥
<daf3707> :-D
<happyaron> gebjgd: dgjbeg
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_unibib: 国外的上课时间果然怪异
<happyaron> houge: 猴哥
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 蓉蓉姐是閣
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 蓉蓉姐是哥
<happyaron> jyfl987: jyf
<happyaron> lerosua: 棉袄
<happyaron> lifeng: lifeng
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 有個人的名字叫“是朕” 。。
<lifeng> happyaron: aron
<happyaron> medicalwei: yao
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<nadia> http://ifile.it/68psm43/DSCI1835.JPG
<ofan> 。。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<nadia> 我们班的美女
<roylez> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<\b> \rs:  至少目前，弄掉 list 只需要 [], 用 Array / Vector 之类的，或者从 list 做点 comprehension 后转过去， 或者要多调用几个函数
<happyaron> lifeng: 你的软件需要更新了
<nadia> http://ifile.it/68psm43/DSCI1835.JPG
<ofan> nadia: 看不了
<\b> \rs: 写着不顺手
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 終於有了
<nadia> 我试了 能下载
<ofan> nadia: 放到imgur
<ofan> nadia: 放到imgur.com
<lifeng> happyaron: repo里面早就准备好了，mentor大概太忙了顾不上
<ofan> nadia: 这个还要等好久
<\b> \rs: 而且 Array 的 online update 在纯函数语言里也不爽。 Haskell 能用 STUArray ， 但那个用着非常不舒服
<happyaron> lifeng: 我给你传吧
<CyrusYzGTt> nadia§ 正在下載，OK
<\rs> \b: fp 效率都挺好的吧。sbcl racket erlang 都是 dynamic typing 而在http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php获得非常高排名的语言呢
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Which programming languages are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<lifeng> happyaron: clhep RFS了
<happyaron> lifeng: 在哪
<nadia> 大家都赏脸看看http://ifile.it/68psm43/DSCI1835.JPG
<lifeng> happyaron: 其实那两个新版本的包都是小更新不要紧
<happyaron> o
<CyrusYzGTt> 去洗澡了， 等會再聊
<lifeng> happyaron: 我担心的是另两个包thepeg, herwig++拖久了会进不了wheezy
<\b> \rs: 呵呵，在那些用 c++ 写着都嫌慢的应用里， 这些语言根本插不进 。。 最近就总写这些程序， 折腾点矩阵运算
<happyaron> lifeng: 需要我看么
<LOL_> Freenode升级了
<happyaron> lifeng: 还是已经在NEW了？
<ofan> \b: 做计算的都用matlab/mathematica之类的了
<nadia> 刚才说升级，完了么？
<ofan> erlang并发确实nb
<\b> ofan:  那些调用系统api困难
<\rs> ofan: 所以想学学erlang，为了了解兵法
<ofan> \b: 不是支持c/c++么，做计算也要调用系统api？
<lifeng> happyaron: 还在RFS https://lists.debian.org/debian-science/2012/06/msg00040.html
<kk> lifeng ⇪ t: RFS: thepeg/1.8.0-1 [ITP]
<ofan> \rs: ...兵法
<lifeng> kk: 你别吵
<ofan> \rs: 并发的话我觉得先搞搞理论比较好
<lifeng> happyaron: https://lists.debian.org/debian-science/2012/06/msg00043.html
<kk> lifeng ⇪ t: RFS: herwig++/2.6.0-1 [ITP]
<happyaron> lifeng: 这俩有依赖关系么
<\b> ofan: 当然要
<lifeng> happyaron: herwig++依赖thepeg
<lifeng> happyaron: build-dep
<happyaron> lifeng: 那我先看看thepeg
<lifeng> happyaron: 你可以从git check出来，我后来又有点修改
<ofan> \rs: https://github.com/ericmoritz/wsdemo/blob/master/results.md
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: wsdemo/results.md at master · ericmoritz/wsdemo · GitHub
<\b> ofan: 所以一般只用 matlab 算个原型。 看看理论正不正确
<happyaron> lifeng: git地址。。。
 * happyaron 兰
 * happyaron 懒
<lifeng> happyaron: git://git.debian.org/git/debian-science/packages/thepeg.git
<ofan> \rs: go也支持语言级并发，未来可能超过erlang
 * alvin_rxg_unibib 爆
<\rs> ofan: 非fp的直接忽略……虽然没看过的但觉得设计肯定很粗糙
<ofan> \rs: ...
<\b> \rs: 晕，我才知道你说的是并发，不是兵法...
<ofan> 我的其他nick被收回了。。
<happyaron> lifeng: doxygen-latex 能不能移动到 Build-Depends-Indep?
<lifeng> happyaron: 现在有这个field了啊，要更新下
<houge> happyaron: 我才看见仁兄「at」我
<\b> \rs ofan :  之前还在某程序里加了一个响应 NTP 的组件，不敢用帯 GC 的语言
<ofan> \rs: https://github.com/ericmoritz/wsdemo/blob/results-v1/results.md
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: wsdemo/results.md at results-v1 · ericmoritz/wsdemo · GitHub
<happyaron> lifeng: 嗯
<lifeng> happyaron: 稍等
<ofan> \b: 不用gc用内存池就行
<LOL_> 现在好热呀
<houge> 晚些时候玩个东西，用llvm编译个bfs或者uksm内核
<LOL_> 姑娘们穿的衣服也好少呀
<\b> LOL_: 无图无真相
<happyaron> lifeng: 另外我是不给第一次上传的包加DMUA的
<lifeng> happyaron: 没问题，以后可以改
<LOL_> \b: 我又不是偷拍狂.关键是没作案工具
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<LOL_> 或者说买不起作案工具
<lifeng> happyaron: 不过DMUA是debian science policy规定的
<happyaron> lifeng: 表示那个policy一直被忽视
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: 买单反哦，你就是摄影师。买卡片机你就是。。。
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: okular 能不能把下边显示页数的那个工具栏合并到上边去……
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_unibib: 原来是这样区分摄影师和偷拍狂的呀,精辟,看来你深有体会呀
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 改代码吧。。。
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: 我在别的网页看到的……
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 不过我觉得在㡳下比在上面好
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 那能不能把上边的按钮挪到下面……
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 这垃圾学校，昨天被从 elite unis 踢出来了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> xD
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 除了有一些时髦的项目能接，其它方面还不如 fkk
<Amesists> alvin_rxg_unibib: 可以移到下面
<LOL_> 街上那么多的漂亮妹妹,可惜没有一个是俺的,唉
<alvin_rxg_unibib> fkk =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 被踢出来后少了27亿€的项目经费，这些项目也要渐渐挂掉了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 这个……
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 27个亿啊。。
<MeaCulpa> 好有钱的学校
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 我猜 你们那快有钱赚了。学校为了进位，自然会加强项目研究，然后 hiwi 之类的会很多的吧
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 钱都没了，成本没了，这些项目都会停掉。人员也要被裁掉
<alvin_rxg_unibib> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 之前确实很有钱，不停的招人，招博士生
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 27个亿，可以招多少人了啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> 招博士生来洗试管
<MeaCulpa> 啥国家那么多米...
<alvin_rxg_unibib> MeaCulpa: 中国。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 硬件设备也很花钱。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 现在每天排队等 NWA 用...
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 原来在 FHH 那个 NWA 只有我一个人用
<alvin_rxg_unibib> x_X
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: mikrowelle 在 fhh 被抛弃了
<lifeng> happyaron: 好了。并行编译有问题，大概是哪处脚本创建链接时会冲突，要不要禁掉？
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 这学期据说4个德国人上课
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: abel 早就要退了， 但苦于找不到接任的 professor
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 呃。。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: dödö 也马上要退了， 他不是系主任，不用找接任的prof.
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 哦～
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 所以那个方向现在应该渐渐没人了。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 估计这4个人里面还有一到两个最后在这个方向毕不了业的
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 那方向没毕业的咋办。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 之前一印尼小孩，转读经济去了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> ö_Ö 是为了看美女去的吧ß
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 还有一德国小孩，学 Vertrieb 去了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 全换了？
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg_unibib: 有钱...
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg_unibib: 我还以为是德国呢
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 还有一个住在 Zelle 的傻逼，现在估计也没毕业
<alvin_rxg_unibib> MeaCulpa: 德国没钱
<MeaCulpa> 德国貌似不搞排名的，德国的大学似乎很少和英国法国瑞典那种争名次
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: ~_~  mikrowelle 那么难么
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 否则到最后一年也不会就我一人..
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 不难，你也知道他们的水平的
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 好吧。早知道我也去读 mikrowelle
<LOL_> 那个什么哥廷根大学好象很有名
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 还是读 regelung这些实用一点 :)
<alvin_rxg_unibib> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 毕竟那个学校的 MW 全是自学
<alvin_rxg_unibib> \b: 不是吧。。
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 如果就按上课的内容来的话，基础差的不能再差了。
<LOL_> 好像有个叫Hilbert就在那个地方待过
<\b> alvin_rxg_unibib: 因为 dödö 他自己也忘的差不多了
<\b> LOL_: 那是百年前了
<happyaron> lifeng: 并行有问题的话就禁掉吧。。。
<ofan> 据说德国的一nokia分部解散了，还是裁员了
<ofan> 不少还是kde开发者
<\b> ofan: 你接了那个 kde 项目了?
<ofan> \b: 啥
<Amesists> ofan: Meltemi项目的裁掉了
<\b> ofan: 不是之前你说要接个啥项目
<ofan> Amesists: 不大了解这项目
<LOL_> \b: 是我信息太闭塞了...
<ofan> \b: 奥 正在做
<Amesists> ofan: 一个面向低端的操作系统而已
<MeaCulpa> nokia 搓货
<\b>   
<lifeng> happyaron: test-suite并行测试会挂掉，刚把makeflags删了
<ofan> \b: Ulm理你近么
<\b> ofan: 近啊
<ofan> 奥 完全没概念..
<ofan> \b: 欧洲又好多人失业
<\b> ofan: 那里有 eads ... 但外国人在那种地方限制比较多
<ofan> \b: 我这限制也挺多，不让打工..
<\b> ofan: Rohde&Schwarz 公司听说过吗? 做仪器的。 09年金融风暴的时候据说没裁掉一人
<ofan> \b: 没..
<\b> ofan: 完全自治的公司。 没贷款
<ofan> \b: ..没上市吧
<LOL_> 看来这年头在这个星球不好混呀,我还是回火星吧
<\b> ofan: 嗯
<\b> ofan: 上市就挡不住金融风暴了
<hoxily> /quit/close
<LOL_> 各位,晚安
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: 再等等吧， SpaceX 的火星飞船快研究完了
<ofan> 神九发射了
<alvin_rxg_unibib> 然后被强奸了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg_unibib: 光光,晚安
<alvin_rxg_unibib> LOL_: gn8
<happyaron> lifeng: 搞定的话我pull了啊
<\b> 为神马神九上非要载一人母性宇航员
<lifeng> happyaron: 可以pull了
<happyaron> ok
<\b> 莫非要搞什么实验?
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究太空 愛情 動作
<ofan> 测试对地超高清视频传输
<happyaron> lifeng: rules 里不需要处理 NUMJOBS
<happyaron> lifeng: compat 8 自己就能搞定这个了
<lifeng> happyaron: 这个它怎么处理的？
<mugebjgd> 太空授精试验？
<happyaron> lifeng: 稍等我再看下
 * happyaron 其实留着也没事，不过我从来都不写这个，也都正常工作
<lerosua> @rayche: （转）“爸爸爸爸，为什么要带一名女航天员上天呀？”“因为蒙牛不能喝了呀”
<lifeng> happyaron: 我经常遇到pbuilder同样的文件，有时并行不并行，不知道怎么回事
<mugebjgd> 那奶还是体温呢
<happyaron> lifeng: 我都用rules.tiny那种风格的
<lifeng> happyaron: 全都overide_dh_xxx?
<MeaCulpa> \b: mauser这公司好么，造枪的
<MeaCulpa> 毛瑟
<\b> MeaCulpa: 还活着?
<MeaCulpa> 我有一很有钱的同学在这公司
<MeaCulpa> \b: 恩，造点精密仪器
<lifeng> happyaron: buildd 现在是不是从不用debian/rules build规则，只用build-arch和build-indep?
<\b> MeaCulpa: 要在那公司里呆过的人才知道 :)
<happyaron> lifeng: 是的
<lifeng> happyaron: 那确实可以只用rules.tiny+一堆override的风格，DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS交给dh_auto_xx那几个脚本去处理
<lifeng> happyaron: 我那个rules里面DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS不会自动处理的
<happyaron> en
<lifeng> happyaron: 不用build规则就好，我以后也用rules.tiny+override，方便
 * lifeng 整了一天的hurd-i386，太bug了
<happyaron> lifeng: 嗯
<happyaron> 我这儿还在build中欧给你
<happyaron> 中
<lifeng> happyaron: 我这边24核的工作站编译:-)
<happyaron> lifeng: ...
<happyaron> lifeng: 我这儿只有8core的
<happyaron> lifeng: 刚才不是说并行有问题么？
<lifeng> happyaron: 刚才改了doxygen-latex之后才发现的
<lifeng> happyaron: 以前都没出过错
<lifeng> happyaron: 但pbuilder时而并行时而串行的事情就很抽风
<happyaron> lifeng: 额
<vicc> opera
<happyaron> lifeng: 编译完了，正在跑lintian
<happyaron> lifeng: hardening-no-fortify-functions
<happyaron> lifeng: 这个是已知的？
<happyaron> lifeng: 别的都没问题
<happyaron> 你要是打算再处理下这个，我就等一会儿，如果不处理，那我再check下license就传
<happyaron> lifeng: ping
<happyaron> lifeng: 好多文件是GPL-2的，不能用GPL-2+
<happyaron> lifeng: 这个必须得改
<lifeng> happyaron: 好，刚出去了
<lifeng> happyaron: FORTIFY那个宏已经开了，但仍然会报这个错，其它好几个包也一样
<happyaron> lifeng: 把CPPFLAGS加到CXXFLAGS和CFLAGS后面
<happyaron> 试试看行不行
<happyaron> 如果还不行，那就算了
<lifeng> 在$(MAKE) -j$(NUMJOBS)后面加上 V=1可以看到所以文件都是开了FORTIFY才编译的，没办法
<happyaron> 哦，那就算了
<happyaron> 把license搞一下
<lifeng> 把+号删了？看样子是没有or any later version的
<happyaron> 嗯
<lifeng> 好了
<lifeng> happyaron: 睡觉去了，人年纪大了就是不适合熬夜
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我发现邮箱里最大的两封邮件是你发给我的两张照片....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 20MB...
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<\b> alvin_rxg:  接着是单大奋的什么学习资料，也有10多MB
<\b> alvin_rxg: 此外几乎没有大附件的邮件
<\b> alvin_rxg: 7000 多封邮件，删了一堆， 还剩下 5000 封
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 压窄所有的空间
<alvin_rxg> 继续删，知道只剩不到100个
<alvin_rxg> *直到
<pt> emacs有点不能忍
<\b> alvin_rxg: 从 800MB 删到 600MB
<\b> alvin_rxg: kontact 神马都好， 只是 kmail 不好。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只能用回 thunderbird
<\b> + lightning
<kk>  06:18
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你今天学习的很迟啊，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我今天学习的很迟钝
<\b> alvin_rxg: 迟鈍？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-17
<Patrick_DJ> good morning.
<stock-cn> 请问安卓手机终端模拟器已经获得最高权限，且已经su了，但仍然不能写/system/app，提示只读分区，怎么办？
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 用root把这个分区改为root具有w可读权限
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 就是在手机终端模拟器里修改吗？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 重装WIN 7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378271 由于一次断电，win 7进不去了，蓝屏重启，ubuntu还是正常的，用ghost恢复win 7无果后，我选择用win PE重新安装了一次，引导菜单的win 7还在，但是进去显示是错误的，是不是这个win 7还是老的那个系统的，所以无法引导呢 …
<stock-cn> stardiviner: su之后，chmod 644 /system
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 是吗
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 劝你还是不要修改, 我也不懂android, 危险不危险也不知道....
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 是的
<stock-cn> stardiviner: su之后，chmod 644 /system   仍然提示只读分区
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 很头疼
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 你检查下/system的当前权限值是多少?
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 命令我不记得了  ls -a    ?
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 命令是 ls -a   吗
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 是的, 建议去学习基础命令, 基础命令都不会, 还rock android ....
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 学过，很久没用，要重新看看了
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 奇怪了，ls -a 和ls显示一样的结果
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 可能是shell的缘故, 我也不懂android这玩意儿, 问问这里有android的人,
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 命令是ls -l
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 查到了
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 你好强, 我都记错了的ls命令, 记忆力很好啊
<stock-cn> stardiviner: /system权限  drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root   4096
<stardiviner> 那不就好了?
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 怎么
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 不能操作它阿
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 要怎么才能改变只读权限
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 已经是可读了, 或者你需要-r recursive
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 但是你不熟悉绝对是危险的....
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 但是我的确su了之后仍然提示只读文件分区
<stock-cn> 是输入-r recursive命令吗
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 是输入-r recursive命令吗
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 是不是要输入那个命令
<kk> http://blog.csdn.net/lixinso/article/details/5835598 Android修改system只读权限：remount
<stardiviner> kk: 变智能化了?
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 我现在手机是没有数据线阿，但有wifi
<stock-cn> 、没有数据线能adb吗
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 不明白... 我说了我不懂android, 没见过adb...
<kk> WiFi ADB https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ttxapps.wifiadb
<stardiviner> kk: kk果然越来越只能了, 去pull kk的代码去
<kk> stardiviner, 咳咳。  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> kk很聪明的。
<stardiviner> Patrick_DJ: 等那天学会ruby了, 就尝试下像SQL injecttion的方式来hack一下
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: ... 0_)
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 为什么用pppoe-start拨号之前必须删除之前的网关 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378275 在 运行 pppoe-start 之前必须先运行 Code: route del default 删除之前的网关（因为有时候是宿舍里其他同学在拨号），不然拨号成功之后，就没办法路由 可是在windows 里直接拨号就可以用啊 …
<tarside> Who can tell me that how to create dbg package? For example: libevent-dbg.
<Patrick_DJ> 大家周末好啊.
<stardiviner> Patrick_DJ: 今天是礼拜, 咱们去 (()) 吧
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: 为什么我觉得你说话的方式有些像BOT啊。
<stardiviner> Patrick_DJ: BOT ? robot ?
<little_imadper_a> 有啥类似按键精灵的东西? 我去淘宝抢红包
<\rs> little_imadper_a: xdotool
<\rs> \rs: 当年我用这个结合wine的pdf修改器给pdf批量加页码
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 恩, 找到了
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 正在录制, 语法还挺容易
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: 是的.
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: 被你这么一反问，我都有点不太确定了..
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 奇怪的键可以看 /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc。不知道有什么文件把 Control Shift 描述得更清楚
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 恩, 问题是, 怎么多次run呀? 我run一次他就停了
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 没有内置循环
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 恩, 那就把点击run的动作也加上去就好了..
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 安装 MozRepl 插件，创建一个 shell 的 daemon 脚本(start/stop)，通过 telnet 使用 javascript 操作 MozRepl 进而控制 firefox
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 给 wm 配置快捷键 start/stop 这个 server script
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 恩, 这么麻烦... 我已經刷到二十块钱了....
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 我没收到广告阿
<roylez> cfy: 忘了
<cfy> roylez: 哦
<roylez> cfy: 反正你不着急
<cfy> roylez: 可以先看看:D
<roylez> cfy: 给钱
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 主席怎么总是钱钱的？不失壕么？
<roylez> cfy: 没钱怎么壕
<cfy> roylez: 找 adam8157
<roylez> cfy: 今天父亲节...
<cfy> roylez: 嗯。。
<cfy> 我刚想说。。
<cfy> roylez: 我就打了个电话回家...
<roylez> cfy: 懒得打了，我不过节
<cfy> roylez: 好吧。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 去刷红包
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你来啦
<cfy> little_imadper_a: taobao的？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 没账户的路过。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: .... 高帅富都不喜欢用淘宝嘛?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你毕设想到题目没有？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你们毕设都是什么难度的？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 没啥难度吧
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 要不我就写个fuse吧...
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不然不知道些什么呀
<cfy> little_imadper_a: fuse?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 文件系统的？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你找我？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，你考完高考了麼
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 提示：.local域和avahi 冲突， 网络探测被禁用，急求高手！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378278 求助： 开机后显示 " 网络服务探测被禁用，您当前网络有.local域，而这与Avahi网络服务探测不兼容，该服务已被禁用 " 显示这个之前还能用firefox  …
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 考完7天了。。。
<cfy> maya: 感觉咋样？
<Patrick_DJ> 这个问题问得太好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，， 我以爲你順便考研呢
<maya> cfy: 感觉死翘翘了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…
<cfy> maya: ...
<Patrick_DJ> 考完高考的，估计没有谁会说感觉不错的吧。
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 我对过答案了  真的不好
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 考不好，就嫁給我吧，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈 为毛
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你养我啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不好使不好 一本线超20分没问题啊。。。
<maya> 是
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..額，那好吧，求 maya 一定要嫁給我
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 你还真执着
<stardiviner> maya: 你是哪里人来着?
<Patrick_DJ> 怎么没有下文了？ maya/CyrusyzGTt继续...
<maya> stardiviner: 威海
<maya> Patrick_DJ: 哈 看戏的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,, minus鏈接被重置了。。 T T
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<maya> 应该不用翻墙的
<Patrick_DJ> :D
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 哇嘎嘎...
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 下載全部圖片就鏈接被重置了
<maya> http://minus.com/m8Jd0iOcy/1f
<kk> maya,啥网址y 20120617208 - Minus
<maya> 这是07年  初中的时候
<maya>  http://minus.com/mbdU83h4DW/1f   这是11年  高三的时候
<kk> maya,啥网址y 20120617179 - Minus
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..看完了，我要玉照
<maya> 博客里有啊
<stardiviner> maya: 那背面写的那段话太牛逼了
<maya> 先去姥姥家吃饭啦~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 看了，，貌似時間比較舊
<hoxily> (()) ?
<maya> 对啊  07年的
<maya> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃吃饭啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 還木有
<maya> 为啥还不吃啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你去煮給我吃吧
<maya> 想吃啥
<maya> 我还没吃呢  姥姥家的饭不好吃 我又回来了
<cfy> ..........
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗯，那就吃下，你的拿手好菜
<cfy> 手机一族？
<maya> 方便面啊。。
<maya> 我都好几年没煮了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maya> cfy: 不是  我和姥姥家隔不到50m
<cfy> maya: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 快去學煮菜，， 煮飯交給電飯煲，，
<maya> 我去吃早晨剩下的了
<maya> 你也快去吧
<maya> cfy: 乃吃啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<cfy> maya: 刚吃好
<maya> 酱紫
<stardiviner> maya: 那获奖证书为啥没有正面呢?
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: 正面有她的名字啊...
<Patrick_DJ> stardiviner: 看来你不是BOT...
<stardiviner> Patrick_DJ: 原来如此, 我一定能搜索到当年的获奖名单....
<Patrick_DJ> 肠胃建设去了...   ^_^
<maya> stardiviner: pvt给你了
<maya> 吃饭去了
<centerpoint> 各位,ssh 怎么指定验证方法呢? 默认貌似他总是先尝试密钥,然后密码,我能不能指定他直接使用密码呢?
<centerpoint> ssh命令的参数里面没找到
<cfy> roylez: 我的键盘有点坏了。。
<cfy> roylez: 感觉接口那里
<stardiviner> centerpoint: vim .ssh/config
<centerpoint> stardiviner: thx
 * mayli_ tired
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 桌面顶栏的顽固图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378279 我已经使用sudo apt-get remove 文件名 删除了thunderbird、和gwibber及即时通讯这三个软件，可是为什么桌面顶栏的“邮件”图标还在呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jc2012 — 2012-06-17 11:31
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> cfy: 渣c
<cfy> roylez: 今天不是周末么。。
<roylez> cfy: http://jandan.net/2012/06/17/sleeping-chinese-2.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 国内观光：沉睡的中国人
<cfy> roylez: 主席午睡时间到了
<cfy> roylez: 哪睡去？
<yall> ls
<cfy> yall: Permission denied
<yall> cfy: killall cfy
<cfy> yall: Permission denied
<yall> cfy: sudo ls
<cfy> yall: Permission denied
<yall> cfy: sudo halt
<cfy> yall: Permission denied
<kk> cfy: .. ..
<cfy> \rs: little_imadper_a: 有没有啥算法是多个源到多个目的地的搜索的？
<cfy> \rs: little_imadper_a: 好像一张地图上有n个出口，n个人，搜索路径
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 略难, 只能对每一个人做启发式搜索吧
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 启发式搜索？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我搜索
<\rs> cfy: Floyd-Warshall algorithm
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 就是有个启发式判断的, 很常见
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我刚刚给跟你说的,atc，我觉得就属于这个情况
<cfy> \rs: 哦。我研究下
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 难度挺大的... 还是 \rs 厉害
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你说什么难度挺大？
<cfy> \rs: 是改进版还是什么？还是，有了这种最短路径算法，多源到多目的地的转换就跟玩式的？
<cfy> \rs: 哦。。。
<cfy> \rs: 怎么说呢？
<cfy> \rs: 有出发点，多目的地，然后会有多个飞机，两种速度
<cfy> \rs: 飞机之间不能碰在一起
<cfy> \rs: 和原版的算法有点不太一样
<cfy> \rs: 哦，我好像有点知道了。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 用启发式写n个源n个目标的
<stardiviner> 有谁用wayland的?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 除非能先有个条件来判断每个源要去到哪个目标
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 嗯，我现在是预判最佳方向+dfs
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 要不要你试试玩玩？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 飞行路径? 不是走迷宫那种? 那不走直线?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 别了, 我还有考试呢
<\rs> cfy: 用 minimum-cost flow
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦。呵呵
<little_imadper_a> 而且我还要抢红包, 哪儿有功夫理你, cfy  :)
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我同学都抢到7*5了。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我同学都抢到(* 7 5)了。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我刷的, 刚才吃饭一直在刷, 不知道有多少了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 怎么刷的？js?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 按键精灵
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 不知道有多少--意思是-->很多了？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不是, 是不知道有没有......
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哈哈哈~~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: :D
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 其实我看到有个5元的, 但是后来没有盯着看
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 虚拟机？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不是, 真机.... xdotool
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 那不是不能干别的事情了？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 对~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ....
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 所以折腾呀
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 用js
<cfy> \rs: 不知道 floyd-warshall写出来性能咋样
<cfy> \rs: 地图是30*31的
<cfy> \rs: 9种高度
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 折腾...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 虚拟机高崎
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 壕，机器多
<little_imadper_a> cfy: ... 实验室有多一台而已, 还不能算是我的, 不能搬回家..
<cfy> \rs: 最多的时候可能近20架飞机。。。
<cfy> \rs: 还要1s内算完
<cfy> \rs: 看上去floyd-warshall不错。下次试试
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 对每个飞机用a*寻路
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 嗯，其实算法很多,但是。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 出发时高度是7,出出口时，必须是9
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 飞机间的距离得超过1
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 或者高度差大于2
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 所以才要用a*呀, 接近高度的优先选择.
<cfy> little_imadper_a: a*我看过，没仔细看
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你用a*, 这些条件都写到启发式函数里面去
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 嗯。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 好，我试试
<cfy> little_imadper_a: \rs: 放假没有。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不过, 最短路径好, 但是要算很多次, 因为每一架飞机都不会绕开其他的飞机, 遇到不能走之后, 要重新算路径. a*的话, 你每一步做选择就好了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: \rs: 我还有1们。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 还没呢, 我们还没开始考
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 考完还有小学期
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 。。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 上完小学期再去香港玩两天~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 壕 :D
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 从香港回来就回北京
<roylez> gfrog_: 基蛙，你怎么带了尾巴？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 回北京之后就找马甲哥请我吃饭~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦？ 那时候 \rs 还没放假阿。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 那就跟他吃饭堂~
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 他们的小学期更长
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哈哈哈~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 。。。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 原来好学校都有小学期
<cfy> little_imadper_a: cet6有没有考？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我来广东三年了, 还没去过珠海和澳门, 是不是亏了?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 嘘, 我连cet4都没去考过~
<gfrog_> roylez: @home
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我都没进过考场~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哈，我喜欢宅，别问我
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ...
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哈哈哈~
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 吓尿了吧~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 怎么会。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 什么怎么会~ 我去面试, 就没人问过我四级的问题
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我们学校要求必过
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 招聘那里, 只有中国移动有要求四级成绩
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 面试不要求英语么？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 找人不要求英语么？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: adam8157那不要求？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不可能了, 学校现在不能将毕业证和四六级挂钩了
<roylez> gfrog_: 房东，扬言加租20%；来换个日光灯管，弄得满地渣，拿湿呼呼扫过厨房的扫帚来扫我的瑜伽垫，还直接穿鞋在上面踩，我赶紧说，您放着，我自己清理
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 反正没问我要
<cfy> 瑜伽垫？
<cfy> 主席好专业阿。。。。
<roylez> gfrog_: 上海人，对人真心....
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我们学校还在挂钩。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我做俯卧撑用的
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不允许的
<cfy> roylez: 。。。。
<little_imadper_a> roylez: 壕, 我们都直接在地上做
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 不允许？那我们。。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你是小壕，怎么能和 大壕比
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你去问你们学校教务处, 肯定是不挂钩了~ 我都问了我们学校的教务处之后才决定不考的
<roylez> little_imadper_a: 做knee push-up没垫子膝盖受不了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 算了，我都过了。无所谓。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我就不是壕
<roylez> cfy: 你等着，封你2周
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 膜拜~~
<cfy> roylez: 就因为说大壕？
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。
<little_imadper_a> roylez: 恩, 做两头起呀..
<cfy> roylez: 你的 客户端有没有自动解封功能阿。。。
<gfrog_> roylez: zeze，主席你好惨
 * gfrog_ 粗门吃饭。
<cfy> roylez: 没有就别封了。
<roylez> cfy: 没有
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> cfy: 给钱
<cfy> roylez: 别浪费主席的宝贵记忆嘛
<cfy> roylez: 怎么有给钱？
<cfy> roylez: 怎么又给钱？
<roylez> cfy: 一天10块保释费
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 没钱
<roylez> cfy: 一共140，给你打个折，算150好了
<cfy> roylez: 要钱没有，要nick的话，你拿去好了
<cfy> roylez: 我准备好了
<cfy__> 不过这样暴露了我的ip
<cfy> roylez: 人呢？
<roylez> cfy: 困了，懒得跟你穷聊
<cfy> roylez: /show (/ 150 140)
<cfy> (/ 150 140) => 1
<cfy> (/ 150 140.0) => 1.0714285714285714
<cfy> ....
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 用过conkeror没?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 没用过
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我还是继续opera,洗衣服去。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 一个firefox的分支, 跟emacs一样用
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 去吧
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 以后学会了js再用conkeror :)
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 那东西我用了一下, 崩溃好几次...
<little_imadper_a> \rs: js真的好用吗? 之前有个视频, 讲的是语言的奇怪特性, js直接秒杀其他语言
<little_imadper_a> \rs: http://www.aqee.net/strangest-language-feature/
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y 最奇特的编程语言特征
<ofan> #Archlinux Rules: 1. Don't be an asshole. 2. Read the wiki/forums/manuals. 3. If they are ignoring rule #2, feel free to ignore rule #1.
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 不错。很多问题是implicit casting引起的
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 这个网不错
<\rs> little_imadper_a: http://hostilefork.com/2009/08/29/tweakinganalog-literals-humor/ 。表示magic number的绝佳方式啊
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Tweaking Analog Literals (C++ humor)
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 恩, 上次本来有个外国的开发者大会, 一个美国佬讲js的奇怪特性来的
<little_imadper_a> \
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 以后复制到自己的代码里...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 这也是为什么我不喜欢python的原因，因为像js一样，也有很多gotcha
<stardiviner> 有谁用slock的? 怎么解除slock啊? 我进入slock后移动鼠标只有黑屏, 其他啥都没有... 按Enter也不行
<\rs> \rs: 我发现自己看到邮件列表里动辄提到Python的做法很反胃……
<ofan> \rs: 没有什么语言是完美的
<stardiviner> \rs: 用SQL好了, SQL很接近语言, 或者用汇编, 很接近电脑级别
<\rs> ofan: 什么问题不动脑筋的（也许动了）说python能干，python怎么样。我非常反感这种邮件
<ofan> \rs: 什么列表?
<stardiviner> \rs: 报地址, 咱们去蹂躏去
<\rs> ofan: 求好列表推荐。所以我之前和你说希望有个根据价值过滤邮件的系统
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 只要用js的优美的地方就好。。
<ofan> \rs: 很奇怪我订的usenet的列表都不会直接给我发邮件，要登录google groups才能看
<cfy> \rs: cl学的咋样？
<\rs> cfy: 没看到学的意义
<ofan> \rs: 那个现在没时间搞，下个月开始搞mutt
<cfy> \rs: 好吧
<stardiviner> \rs: 你要设置membership的
<ofan> 锟斤拷CPU锟斤拷DSP锟斤拷通锟斤拷锟斤拷锟绞碉拷锟斤拷兀锟
<ofan> 水木貌似还是gb编码
<cfy> ofan: 是
<ofan> 貌似google groups的usenet archive都不自动发到邮箱了
<\rs> stardiviner: 你看我是对语言有很高要求的人，sql 显然不是什么好设计
<cfy> \rs: 自己设计一个吧
<stardiviner> \rs: 我感觉还不错, 至今没觉得那个语言很烂, 或者设计的不好的....
<\rs> cfy: 我学语言是为了学思想。没有自己设计的打算
<stardiviner> \rs: 你要是那一个人的缺点和一个语言的缺点去比, 绝对人类多, 你人类都能相处, 语言自然不在话下啦
<cfy> \rs: 哦
<cfy> \rs: 最后，你可以设计一个
<cfy> \rs: 哦。不是。
<cfy> \rs: 去学下hdl,设计个汇编吧
<cfy> \rs: 搞死arm
<ofan> \rs: 我觉得语言都没什么太值得学的
<ofan> \rs: 读下sicp 思想什么的就都有了
<cfy> mathemacia
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎样做一个u盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378290 下了一个puppy的iso和一个dvd的debian，想把它们装在u盘上，可是无论是用了cat还是dd命令都没有成功，请问还有什么方法做启动盘。 ps：这个u盘应该是好的，因为此前我就在这个u盘上装过老毛桃的pe，在win下用u …
<yall> let 2 + 2 = 5 in 2 + 2
<\rs> yall: haskell 里确实可以这么干
<ofan> 下了个free pascal
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 批量剪切不同宽高比的底部水印 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378294 在网站上下载了好多张MM套图，每张图的底部大概有20个像素被加了水印，纯黑的，看着不爽。第一想到的就是ImageMagick里面的convert“神器”。图形下打开第一张图看一下，分辨率是1600x2400的，可 …
<little_i`> 笔记本电脑超级烫, 怎么破?
<roylez> little_i`: cpufreq
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 装好ubuntu之后win7无法引导了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378296 Quote: Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/sda1 * 63 133498942 66749440 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2 133500212 1250258624 558379206+ 5 Extended /dev/sda5 133500214 573118874 219809330+ 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda6 573118938 900073754 163477408+ 7 HPFS/NTFS/ex …
<vean> 问下". /xxx.run"的"."有何用啊？
<vean> 我新手，不知道"." 和"sh"的区别
<vean> 请教一下
<mao> vean: .表示当前路径
<\b> vean: 如果 . 之后是一个空格， 就是 source 的缩写
<\b> vean: 否则每个目录里都有两个隐藏目录： . 和 .. ， 整个目录树就是靠这两个文件连接起来的
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 官方源里面的附加显卡驱动是不是最新的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378300 双显卡，独立的是HD6470，看到附加驱动内有可以用的。这个是不是官方最新发布的呢？ 最新的好象是4月25号发布的，Ubuntu12.04是4月低发布的。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster  …
<vean> \b: 哦，是这样的啊，谢谢啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嘿嘿，睡到现在？
<alvin_rxg> y
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我昨天3点睡的，早上依然正常起
<alvin_rxg> 我睡了9  个小时
<Freebuilder> \b, 你天天这样就知道错了
<\b> Freebuilder: 嘿嘿，我还直的几乎天天这样，许多年了
<Freebuilder> \b, 等你老了就知道错了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 等他老了，就是个智者
<\b> 对，专门给人鉴定物品的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  LOL 13 吋的 Mac:   http://i.imgur.com/cWtlV.png
<phoenixlzx> ee在不在
<phoenixlzx> 看起来是不在
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛要把屏幕分两半用…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 网友回复 http://www.lost.com/images/worldnews/toolbars.jpg
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<_____aaaa> 没人啊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 12 无线网卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378302 水星MW150U无线网卡 使用lsusb已经能看到ralink 5370网卡连接到usb上， 在ralink的官网上下载linux驱动，编译安装 使用insmod rt2870sta.ko load了驱动 但是总是识别不到设备 ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up  …
<alvin_rxg> 把 g+ 删了，就清净多了 http://uploadpie.com/egQ4A
<blackheath> hi
<kk> blackheath, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为什么是中文的?
<blackheath> /usr/bin/lｄ是什么，你们知道吗
<\b> blackheath: 链接器
<\b> blackheath:  把 image 读入内存，跳到 entry point 之类的活
<blackheath> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lIrrlicht
<blackheath> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm
<blackheath> 咋回事
<lifeng> 没找到这些库
<blackheath> 咋弄到这些库
<lifeng> apt-get install libxxf86vm-dev  libirrlicht-dev
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下chrome stable的shockwave插件频繁崩溃，重装了好几次无法解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378309 chrome真心不错，就是flash这货太坑了，之前用chrome18的时候还没问题，升级后悲剧了，求解决，貌似很多人都遇到相同问题网上。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangherusi  …
<lsq> vim配色方案不能正确的显示出来
<mao> \b: 你说的.后有个空格的话表示source，能详细解释一下吗
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 百度影音、QVOD http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378315 有的网页视频要百度影音或QVOD,怎么能观看啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eric989 — 2012-06-17 19:05
<vean> \b: .加空格 <filename>==source <filename>
<\b> vean: exactly
<\rs> vean: mao: man builtins
<vean> \b: http://blog.csdn.net/vean_system/article/details/7671331可以进去看下详细的解释
<kk> vean ⇪ ti: ubuntu下source、sh、bash、./执行脚本的区别 - vean_system的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<vean> kk: .....
<mao> \rs: Execute commands from a file in the current shell. 谢谢啦
<vean> kk: 你行。。。。
<\rs> 像这文章就是典型的抽象层次不够，用fp，ubuntu -> linux
<cfy> 太抽象，人家就看不懂了
<mao> source 不支持相对路径吗
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> 真值是一个理想的概念。真值客观存在,却难以获得。
<cfy> \rs: little_imadper_a: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A*_search_algorithm
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: A* search algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> \rs: little_imadper_a: 知道那个图怎么画出来的么？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】如何实现双系统安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378317 当前我的磁盘分区为如下： 然后我是将win8后面H盘120G(没有使用)的120G一部分空间，通过PE划分出做主分区，不知道可以不？ 因为以前个人遇安装双系统问题一直没能解决。想问问要如何处理，特别是 …
<freeayu> 这里有自己创业的嘛
<freeayu> 靠技术 创业的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • systemd的service文件有没有控制执行顺序的选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378318 我想在关机的时候首先执行rc-local-shutdown脚本，不知道有什么选项可以设置。我不想等到有些deamo已经关闭了再执行这个脚本，譬如我每次关机都想执行mpc stop。 看了有一个sysv* …
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 是不是所有发行版在显卡驱动上都一样差劲？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378322 A卡真是令人无奈啊，那么一个问题是：是不是所有的发行版在显卡驱动上面用的都是一样的家伙？是不是都是一样的差劲？ 为啥ubuntu下感觉格外差劲呢？前几天试了fedora感觉还好 …
<jyfl9871> nnd 租房者折腾
<cfy> iFvwm: ee好
<cfy> iFvwm: 电子测量是以电子技术理论为依据,以电子测量仪器和设备为手段,以电量和非电量为测量对象的测量过程。
<Guest29514> ´ó¼Ò
<Guest29514> :exit
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> kk不在么?
<tenzu> cfy: yo
<kk> tenzu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<tenzu> hi
<kk> tenzu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<tenzu> jrrp
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> kk: 再见
<kk> tenzu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<kk> tenzu, 以后见。  ㍭ 
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 你是不是有bot自动跟我打招呼？
<cfy> roylez: 算是吧
<endle> 请问有人用过goldendict吗
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/06/17/foot_swimwear.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y WTF设计：应急人字拖鞋
<roylez_> iFvwm: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6aaeb4b8gw1du0dpbx6ppg.gif
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cfy> adam8157: roylez_ : 而且一双拖鞋有两只，你用一只，另一只还能给好基友用哟！
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不买一双么？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/60e93413jw1du0eujer88j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 你要不要给你同事的红轴种点麦子？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我赔不起红轴啊
<endle> 请问有人用过goldendict吗
<endle> 我给震惊了
<roylez_> adam8157: 红轴还在嘛，而且还多了麦子。让他给钱
<endle> 就装了两个词典，从晚8点一直到现在都在索引
<roylez_> endle: 没装词典
<endle> roylez, ？
<roylez_> endle: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: dotfiles/bin/dict at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez_> endle: 这个足够了，慢是慢点
<endle> roylez, 以后就用在线词典？
<roylez_> endle: 恩，好几年前写的，现在还能用
<endle> 还是不愿意用在线词典
<endle> roylez, 平时网速不太稳定
<endle> 我打算装stardict了
<cfy> http://dict.cn/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词_中国最专业的英语学习家园
<endle> cfy, 这网站不错啊。能在w3m上访问
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 无法安装 3DSP 无线上网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378328 3dsp 就是那个WIFI和蓝牙2合一的无线上网卡，找到的驱动者是09年发布的，只支持2.4——2.6的LINUX核心，现在的Uuntu无法安装，各位遇到这个情况吗？如果有这个驱动，请回复 …
<cfy> endle: 不知道啥是w3m
<\b> endle: 索引还是很快的啊
<endle> 算了，正在下stardict的词典
<\b> endle: 我在 800MHz 处理器上导入个 100MB 的 stardict 词典大概两分钟
<endle> http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/zh_CN/
<kk> endle,啥网址y zh_CN 简体中文词典
<endle> \b, 我用K10的处理器导入了一个半小时
<cece23> hi all
<kk> cece23, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<z234234> 猥琐的网站 http://test.dnssec-or-not.org/
<kk> z234234,啥网址y No, you are not using DNSSEC
<z234234> 想回家看看
<tarside> 在加班？
<z234234> 在外边上学
<z234234> 虽然说也快放假了
<cece23> boring !!!
<z234234> 实际上是我厌倦了学校那傻B的生活，还有那些傻B的自以为是脑残
<zhanshime-1> z234234：me too我论文刚答辩完
<z234234> zhanshime-1: 那你真是幸福
<zhanshime-1> z234234 22时10分58秒
<zhanshime-1> 实际上是我厌倦了学校那傻B的生活，还有那些傻B的自以为是脑残：不认同你这一条-   -！
<z234234> 我只是发发牢骚而已，如果我有了money，傻B才会在学校混
<z234234> 我有了孩子，我宁可让他去当一辈子不识字的农民，我也不会让他去上学校
<blackheath> pf
<zhanshime-1> z234234：-  -！那推荐你听这首歌http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av206565/
<kk> zhanshime-1,啥网址y 千本桜初音中文调教《天朝花》 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<z234234> alvin_rxg: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc1ODYwMDY4.html
<kk> z234234,啥网址y [杨晃]格莱美最佳流行女歌手Adele最新单曲Set Fire To The Rain - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<chenshaoju> 睡了，各位晚安。
<\b> 教育局近期将发起全市大中小学生向刘洋学习的号召
<\b> ....
<\b> 又不是她研发的飞船火箭。。只不过被当小白鼠
<\b> 多少默默无闻的公程师在背后...
<z2342342> 上youtube玩会
<hoxily> ~~~
<mugebjgd> 向刘洋学习 为国家培养小白鼠
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 刘洋是谁？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 讨论讨论玻璃渣的游戏呗
<LOL_> 比如魔兽4啥时候出
<freeayu> 这么晚还没睡？
<tonzeng> 这里依旧还是这么多人...
<\b> freeayu: 忙着创业呢
<tonzeng> = =
<freeayu> 谁忙着创业
<\b> freeayu: alvin_ｒｘｇ 忙着创业，以后他就是大老板
<freeayu> 我想加入
<freeayu> 成为合伙人
<\b> freeayu:　我的想法是创业之前先在大公司里做几年，每个部门都坐一遍。熟悉大公司运营机制之后再从头开始做
<freeayu> 我已经经历过这些了
<\b> freeayu: 那你自己为啥不创 :)
<\b> freeayu: 没团队?
<freeayu> 不是，没有方向
<\b> freeayu: 反正不需要什么技术，市场上应用的成熟技术都是十几年或者几十年前的。看哪个产品的市场好，就往哪跑吥。
<freeayu> 没有点子
<freeayu> 没有商业模式
<freeayu> 没有商业计划
<\b> freeayu: 想想就有了　:)
<freeayu> 你帮我想个
<\b> freeayu: 大多公司最初的商业计划都感觉像骗 VC 或者银行的贷款
<\b> freeayu: 倒卖电动车
<\b> freeayu: 杂交小麦
<freeayu> 哎
<freeayu> 还是算了
<\b> freeayu: 或者开个你所在行业的书店
<\b> freeayu: 或者印人民币
<\b> :D
<LOL_> \b: hi
<\b> LOL_: Lo
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<LOL_> warcraft 4啥时候出
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 等12年
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 等2012年？还会再等12年
<alvin_rxg> 再等12年唄
<LOL_> 为什么要等那么长
<LOL_> 黑帮和警察的故事拍的多到让人恶心，再拍此类电影的导演和演员脑子都有毛病
<LOL_> 还不如拍异种这类电影
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: idea 的匱乏
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 所以它们永远成不了经典
<LOL_> 里面只能考 性 暴力 之类的吸引观众
<LOL_> 还不如直接看av
<\b> +1
<LOL_> 感觉越来越喜欢那种怪异类的电影了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  之前还在局域网里见过一个成龙，李LJ 的神马孙悟空电影。那个太恶心了。。看了一眼直接删掉了
<LOL_> Brazil感觉是我看过最混乱的一部电影
<LOL_> 本杰明巴顿奇事，也很喜欢
<\b> LOL_: 看电影也只是近两年才开始干的事。觉得 Inception , Kung Fu Panda,  Avatar 不错
<\b> LOL_: »让子弹飞«是国产的极品
<LOL_> \b: 据说有十大禁片，不知是啥
<LOL_> 还是洗洗睡吧，不早了
<\b> LOL_: 单人睡?
<LOL_> \b: 不是，是集体宿舍
<LOL_> 下了，bye
<mugebjgd> 连风行都出android版本了
<mugebjgd> 牛逼
<\b> 神马是风行
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠，我们楼里锅炉的水垢 https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-AeVbjlKQuYE/Tm8oeWSDg2I/AAAAAAAAAKE/L1Cp9YK1jI0/s1258/hadiko_verkalkter_boiler_nach_einem_jahr.jpg
<ofan> 。。。好恶心
<ofan> \b: 要是小便池就牛逼了
<\b> ofan: ... 我正在吃晩饭..
<ofan> \b: 那你还发..
<\b> ofan: 刚开始吃
<\b> 已经近一小时了
<mugebjgd> http://t.cn/zWzIIqP
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 看黄片拘15天罚三千居然有更大的亮点 （有图有真相）_天涯杂谈_天涯论坛_天涯社区
<mugebjgd> http://club.china.com/data/thread/1011/2742/37/64/3_1.html?bsh_bid=101108462
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 转：派出所所长醉驾撞死七人，下车还砍人_中华论坛_中华网论坛--网友影响中国--全国最大社区媒体
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在干吗？
<\b> 不看球了
<mugebjgd> \b: 正在看 米国有转播
<\b> CHINA: Super League
<\b> 	13:30	 Beendet	Guizhou Renhe	5 - 0	Hangzhou Greentown	(2 - 0)	
<\b> 	13:35	 Beendet	Guangzhou	5 - 1	Jiangsu Sainty	(1 - 0)	
<\b> 	13:45	 Beendet	Nanchang Bayi	1 - 1	Dalian Shide	(1 - 1)	
<alvin_rxg> \b: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Hzq3>4*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<\b> CHINA: Super League  lofl
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚吃完饭
<ofan> 看The Lengent of Korra
<ofan> *Legend
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我正在吃。。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: http://9gag.com/gag/4509183
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Thug Loki
<ofan> 回复第一个是Stark.. lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 周日你也不出门？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 出过了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你们那里有什么好玩的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没.. 这里就是大农村
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有村姑阿
<mugebjgd> ofan: 金发的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩 有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 搞个你不就踏实了
<ofan> 300斤以上的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有瘦得年轻的？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 去酒吧认识
<ofan> mugebjgd: 也有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 太远 没车
<mugebjgd> ofan: 打车
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...很贵的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 去酒吧捞妞 你还自己开车
<mugebjgd> ofan: 凑合吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没车还泡妞？
<mugebjgd> ofan:  去酒吧没有自己开车的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 都是打车去
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。你那是大城市
<mugebjgd> ofan: 农村只能打拖拉机？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 农村没车可打，而且都很贵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4mile 16刀
<mugebjgd> ofan: 也就是这样
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...没钱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚来的时候从机场打的车，花了80
<mugebjgd> 早点把你的jj卖出去你就有了
<ofan> 艹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你需要绿卡
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没绿卡
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不好搞
<mugebjgd> ofan: 找到工作就有了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买出jj也就会有了俄
<ofan> mugebjgd: 艹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对 要艹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 否则没绿卡的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 艹艹艹艹艹艹艹艹
<ofan> mugebjgd: http://9gag.com/gag/4499101
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - That's the spirit.
<mugebjgd> ofan: 无聊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看球赛
<ofan> mugebjgd: 无聊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 刷了cm7.2了么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没.很久没刷机了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用的4.0？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 3.2
<mugebjgd> ofan: 手机？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 都是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我倒是想刷呢 但是怕失去免费的地图下载功能
<ofan> mugebjgd: 本来不是免费的？
<ofan> 基本不用地图
<mugebjgd> ofan: 地图要掏钱的
<mugebjgd> ofan: htc能免费下
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比如美国的地图
<ofan> mugebjgd: 下完了再刷
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那我需要把所有的都下载了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 留着备用呗
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我就需要2.3.4里以上版本的gtalk视频功能
<ofan> mugebjgd: 把原来系统备份下刷新的 不就得了
<mugebjgd> 地图
<mugebjgd> 还有soundhound
<ofan> 肯定有破解
<mugebjgd> htc自带一些付费的软件
<ofan> xda-developers
<ofan> 免费的的就够用了  破解的也有下载
<mugebjgd> 还是先不动
<mugebjgd> 2:1
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 赛马动物园
<saimazoon> 对了
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> 在哪儿？ 出来搞基阿
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 在ofan家聚会
<ofan> ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 最近玩什么游戏呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: D3
<ofan> mugebjgd: just cause 2,以前就玩过，不过那时机器不好
<mugebjgd> D3 你花60刀买的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 当然
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有钱人
<ofan> mugebjgd: 谁跟谁比赛，德国？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自己挣的
<saimazoon> 这是欧洲的足球比赛吗？
<mugebjgd> em
<mugebjgd> 德国对丹麦
<ofan> 怪不得
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我正想入手个htc chacha用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在便宜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 现在对android的不感兴趣了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 新的最好的键盘机就是motorola droid 4了
<ofan> AFK
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不用android用什么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 电脑
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我说系统
<ofan> mugebjgd: ios
<ofan> mugebjgd: windows,linux,os x
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你又没有爱疯
<mugebjgd> ofan: 说什么ios
<ofan> mugebjgd: ipad
<ofan> mugebjgd: ipod touch不算贵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你买了ipad？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没
<mugebjgd> ofan: ipod touch连fm功能都没有  垃圾
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要fm干嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 听
<ofan> 我不听
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你又没买ipod touch 装毛果粉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 算了
<ofan> 等年底看看新iphone什么样子
<mugebjgd> 等motorola droid 4 降价
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还没用够android?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有 我需要键盘
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买华硕的transformer
<mugebjgd> of
<ofan> 有配套键盘
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我说的是手机
<ofan> mugebjgd: 奥
<mugebjgd> 回国准备给爸妈买个三星的android 10寸的用
<kk>  06:24
<pt> 早上好
<ofan> 好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-10
<abinex> gebjgd 早
<xlucky> 高数挂了，求安慰:'(
<ofan> xlucky: 高数都能挂，怎么学的
<jusss> xlucky: 我早挂了
<jusss> ofan: 你还活着呀
<xlucky> jusss 你大几了？
<ofan> jusss: 你想我死啊
<jusss> xlucky: 2
<xlucky> ofan 好桑心
<jusss> ofan: 太长时间没见了
<xlucky> jusss 挂的时候什么感觉呢
<jusss> xlucky: 心情不好，等补考
<Pudge> 记得曾经高数考了85,为了刷gpa，又考了一次，63..
<xlucky> jusss 这个暑假都要不开心了
<jusss> xlucky: 我也是
<jusss> ofan: 把vmlinuz写入u盘，能启动内核吗？在没有bootloader
<jusss> ofan: 是不是有方法不用bootloader启动内核的
<jusss> Pudge: 你不睡觉吗
<jusss> 我都睡醒了，你还在
<Pudge> jusss: 睡不着
<jusss> Pudge: 自撸
<October21> jusss: 你不能装个引导吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 找不到露点
<jusss> October21: 我想知道有没有方法不用bootlodet启动内核
<October21> 有个引导，有内核就够，我经常这样引导LiveCD
<jusss> Pudge: 日本有大量电影呀
<Pudge> jusss: 看多了就那样
<October21> jusss: 你弄清楚系统启动过程吗？
<jusss> October21: stage 1 2？
<October21> 怎么问这种问题
<jusss> October21: 喜欢瞎想
<October21> 说简单点，linux启动过程要经过BIOS的引导
<October21> 才能找到你的内核啊
<October21> Pudge: 你还在国外吧？
<jusss> 因为内核的readme里写不再支持磁盘启动内核没有bootloader，也就是说以前支持过
<rich1> 大家好 有个问题
<October21> jusss: 我的意思是，系统启动过程怎么没有bootload，没BIOS我到听说过
<jusss> October21: 内核的readme里有写
<October21> 磁盘启动内核 是什么意思？
<October21> 其实我只看过grub4dos的，了解不太多
<October21> 你不会真的弄的是 嵌入式的
<pudge-> October  乱码
<pudge-> 是什么情况
<October21> 怎么了？
<October21> pudge-: 怎么换了
<pudge-> 没啥，准备睡觉
<pudge-> 手机
<October21> 几个小时的时差啊？
<pudge-> -6
<jusss> 3点
<October21> pudge-: 晚安
<October21> jusss: 早安
<pudge-> 可是我觉得好精神
<jusss> October21: 都9点了
<pudge-> 刚看完梦之声
<jusss> pudge-: 自撸
<pudge-> 笑死我了
<xlucky> 谁用手机客户端的？
<jusss> 我
<pudge-> 老了，鲁不动
<October21> 我外甥睡觉前还要闹一闹啊
<xlucky> jusss 你现在用手机啊？
<October21> 梦之声 国内的综艺节目？
<October21> xlucky: 你是lucky？
<xlucky> yep
<pudge-> 必须啊，比最强音好看多了
<jusss> xlucky: 嗯
<xlucky> 我想知道哪个是tab键
<October21> 全键盘没有？
<pudge-> xlucky, me too
<xlucky> October21 没有
<jusss> xlucky: 搜索键
<October21> 我的是直接点用户名 发信息
<pudge-> jusss  搜索建在哪里
<jusss> xlucky: andcha也自动搜索键在输入框的右边，send的左边
<jusss> pudge-: 你是android?
<xlucky> jusss: soga
<pudge-> 嗯
<October21> pudge-: 底部吧
<jusss> xlucky: 看到了？一个放大镜
<xlucky> October21: wo
<pudge-> 没有物理按键啊
<xlucky> jusss: 看到了
<October21> 底部的四个 键
<pudge-> 就3个， back home setting
<jusss> 鄙视那些没物理搜索键的手机，lol
<xlucky> jusss: 这个问题终于解决了
<jusss> xlucky: 嗯
<xlucky> jusss: 你用什么手机？
<jusss> xlucky: 山寨手机
<pudge-> 物理健容易坏啊
<jusss> pudge-: 坏
<jusss> pudge-: ä½ 
<pudge-> 以前htc就被我按废了
<jusss> pudge-: 妹
<October21> pudge-: 你三星吧
<xlucky> 我也没物理search键
<pudge-> 嗯，
<jusss> pudge-: 三星那个方块真心丑
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130609/011983.htm
<xlucky> jusss: 山寨手机越来越强喽
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 传微软雇佣大批网络水军为Xbox one造势_科技_腾讯网
<jusss> xlucky: 嗯
<October21> 三星的去google化
<xlucky> 小米算不算山寨机？
<October21> 国内不在乎那个搜索键
<jusss> 算吧.
<pudge-> 小米好用啊
<xlucky> 我刚拿来，还不清楚
<pudge-> 我就刷的小米系统
<jusss> 下次买手机一定不买android
<pudge-> 别的版本我刷了几十个了，都没小米好用
<jusss> 考虑wp
<October21> 我还是怀念WM系统
<jusss> wm打字会纠结死吧
<October21> 触宝用过吗？
<jusss> 嗯
<pudge-> wp我玩了一段时间，好app太少
<jusss> 不好用
<jusss> 而且也不喜欢9宫格
<October21> 触宝就是在WM的输入法在国际上发迹的
<pudge-> jusss搞定了，这软件，有点人性化啊
<jusss> pudge-: 哪个软件？
<pudge-> 设置里面考虑了没有search 健的同学
<jusss> pudge-: andchat？
<pudge-> androirc
<jusss> pudge-: …
<October21> 肯定啊。安桌开发者最……
<abinex> 氮腾
<abinex> 我现在不知道要买神马手机好
<abinex> 烦啊
 * jusss 没有搜索键的手机不是好手机
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧
<jusss> abinex: 魅族
<pudge-> galaxy  s4 绝对爽
<xlucky> 手机浏览器哪个好用？
<jusss> abinex: 再差也是个高档点的音乐播放器
<pudge-> nexus 4 也不错
<abinex> jusss: ？？？
<abinex> 问题都是安卓的
<abinex> 系统
<jusss> abinex: 那wp
<abinex> 我不想用安卓系统
<jusss> abinex: wp webos
<pudge-> xlucky 自带的就挺好
<abinex> jusss: 现在有webos么？
<abinex> 灭绝了吧
<xlucky> 你手机用什么翻墙的？
<jusss> pudge-: 好，你，妹
<xlucky> gae吗？
<pudge-> 绝对好，
<abinex> xlucky: 翻你老板的墙头
<October21> jusss: 他国外，当然好
<pudge-> chrome 也还行
<jusss> October21: 嗯
<abinex> xlucky: 别在这里提FanQ之类的哦
<jusss> pudge-: 你在外面当然不知道我们是网络多坏
<xlucky> abinex: why
<abinex> xlucky: 会被Q的
<abinex> xlucky: 你会害这个服务器被Q
<pudge-> 。。。说的我好像多久没回来过一样
<jusss> abinex: …
<abinex> 造成的结果就是大家都不能来这里了
<jusss> pudge-: 你就是没回来呀
<xlucky> abinex: 那我query你吧
<October21> 这里被天朝监视了？？
<pudge-> 在国内的时候从没感觉上网难。
<abinex> xlucky: 额
<jusss> gfwed后，大不了ssh进来
<pudge-> 也就半年啊
<October21> google你试过？
<abinex> jusss: ssh来有猫猫用
<abinex> 大部分人都不能用了
<pudge-> 我在国外也用百度。。中文结果一眼就看明白了
<abinex> 你进来半天连个鬼影都没见
<October21> 我用Bing
<abinex> 我可能会买个诺基亚的603
<pudge-> 搜中文内容谷歌就是个废物
<abinex> 塞班贝拉系统
<xlucky> abinex: 我query你怎么不理我呢
<October21> pudge-: 那里，我发现 google也开始偏向中文（在国内）
<pudge-> 求被query
<abinex> pudge 氮腾
<jusss> pudge-: +10086
<abinex> jusss: 沮丧
<October21> 也搜到百科文库之内 盗版的在后面
<jusss> 谷歌中文就是个废物+10086
<pudge-> 没有吧，中文谷歌搜出来的内容少很多
<jusss> 连谷歌自己都说了，谷歌中文和谷歌偏离太远了
<xlucky> pudge-: 你知道手机用什么翻墙吗
<October21> pudge-: 和使用者地域有关
<xlucky> 我用google play好多东西下载不了
<October21> 另外 搜索技巧也有 关键字
<pudge-> xlucky 不知道。。没翻过
<October21> xlucky: 他不用翻
<pudge-> xlucky 用电脑啊，上google play 点安装，方便多了
<jusss> pudge-: 多，你，妹
<October21> google play 有多少免费 国内的xx不好
<xlucky> October21: 你用什么翻的
<jusss> pudge-: market可能根本不识别他的设备
<Pudge> jusss: 是么。。
<Pudge> xlucky: google play不好用啊，好多软件都没有，
<October21> xlucky: 我没翻 也没有android机子
<Pudge> xlucky: 国内这么多市场软件
<jusss> pudge-: 就算识别，那也和从手机上安装一样，手机上下不来，电脑也别想
<October21> 还不要钱
<jusss> pudge-: 你让她下个twitter试试，
<Pudge> xlucky: http://bbs.cnmo.com/thread-12393261-1-1.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 最新安卓手机翻墙软件安装教程，可以facebook、youtube！~~~-手机中国论坛
<Pudge> jusss: 谁没事上twitter啊，老外都不用。。
<October21> 我直接去官网下东西
<jusss> pudge-: 谁说不用，
<jusss> pudge-: 大家都在用
<jusss> pudge-: 这里很多人在用
<October21> 我对软件有洁癖
<Pudge> jusss: 越来越少人用了，fb， tw，用户狂减
<Pudge> jusss: 也就专门做新闻的人用tw
<jusss> 感觉android就是个畸形，
<Pudge> jusss: 剩下都是装逼的
<October21> pudge-: 那用什么
<Pudge> jusss: 显得跟老毛子同步，老毛子都不用
<jusss> pudge-: …
<Pudge> October21: g+用的多
<October21> 贴吧就是山寨他吧
<jusss> 给了用户设备却不给用户权限，这种系统要它何用
<October21> jusss: 你不要这么偏激嘛
<Pudge> jusss: 普通用户要权限干嘛？
<October21> 又没阻止你root
<jusss> 我就想说android是个畸形是个残废是个失败品
<Pudge> jusss: 厂商给自己找麻烦？手机天天被返修，因为系统整坏了？
<jusss> pudge-: 那普通用户要android干嘛
<Pudge> jusss: 卖的是功能，不是系统
<October21> 为了打败苹果 他必须这样干
<October21> 当年微软就是这样搞的 打败了palm
<jusss> 那微软现在还不是被压的死死的
<October21> 此一时 彼一时嘛
<jusss> 什么成功理论方法之类的都是扯淡，赢了就说是，那输了呢
<October21> 商业上的东西   输了用户买单
<October21> 用户才是被摆弄
<October21> 微软放弃了当初的api 导致开发者流失
<October21> 生态系统自然差
<xlucky> 怎么翻墙了，google play上还有些东西没法装呢？
<Pudge> xlucky: 比如？
<Pudge> xlucky: 搜不到？还是搜到了下不下来
<October21> 当然 WM并不优秀 但其后台实力够 支持多 就像谷歌
<xlucky> Pudge: 那个so桌面，搜到了。提示我所在地区没法下载
<xlucky> Pudge: go桌面
<Pudge> xlucky: go launcher?
<Pudge> xlucky: 这个，我好像记得，小米手机有一个软件，能改location的。
<October21> xlucky: 你何必呢 国内装个豌豆夹即可 360也可以
<Pudge> October21: 估计他是想没电脑的时候也能用
<xlucky> Pudge: 什么软件？
<October21> 国内流量也很贵啊
<October21> Pudge: 你知道XDA吗 我以前经常去那里下
<xlucky> October21: 结束聊天用什么命令？
<October21> 手机?
<xlucky> 嗯
<Pudge> October21: 以前刷机的时候天天去。。
<October21> xlucky: 我没机子 你问他们
<Pudge> xlucky: 我不记得了，但是我记得google play有无地区限制版本
<Pudge> xlucky: 下载下来装上就行了
<Pudge> xlucky: 菜单，拉到最下，有exit
<October21> Pudge: 那里有很多开发者 很多软件 还很自由
<October21> 不像国内的论坛
<xlucky> Pudge: 没命令？
<October21> 直接kill掉
<Pudge> October21: 国内gfun之类的也还行啊，紧跟xda步伐
<Pudge> xlucky: 命令你试试/exit
<Pudge> xlucky: 我不确定
<jusss> xlucky: quit
<jusss> xlucky: /quit
<October21> xda集中了国际上的开发者 影响大多了
<Pudge> October21: 但是国内论坛上各种谩骂，开发者之间相互攻击，太多了
<jusss> xda是挺好的
<October21> 各个平台
<Pudge> October21: 好多人都被骂跑了，论坛上的少数开发者抱团，赶走其他新来的开发者
<jusss> 甚至还有收费软件的某个免费版本
<October21> 试用嘛
<abinex> Pudge: 神马情况
<abinex> Pudge: 神马论坛
<jusss> October21: 就是某个版本免费
<Pudge> abinex: 国内的手机论坛啊，gfan之类的
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130609/000118.htm
<jusss> October21: 比如r.e
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 男子制售盗版软件：正版商损失两千万_科技_腾讯网
<Pudge> abinex: 开始的时候人气很火，后来发生了几次这种事情，基本没人去了
<abinex> Pudge:  从来没上过GFAN
<abinex> 额，因为没有用安卓爪子
<Pudge> abinex: 论坛版主发现有作者做的rom比他做的好，就雇人刷那个作者的rom帖子，骂他，给差评
<October21> Pudge: 你远在国外还关心国内的破事啊
<Pudge> October21: 各种论坛都逛啊，为了刷机
<abinex> Pudge: 这是优良传统啊，水军大统领
<abinex> 必须的
<abinex> 严厉打击竞争对手，手段必须各种齐下
<October21> 怎么不自己定制
<Pudge> 还有直接把xda上老外做的rom哪来，什么都不改，就改个rom文件名，就敢发出来说是自己做的
<abinex> Pudge: 嗯，牛人就是这样整出来的
<jusss> onlylove怎么还没来
<abinex> 新鲜出炉的rom包子
<Pudge> 有人发现了，说不是他做的，原作者在xda，版主就直接删举报的帖子
<abinex> 反正我不用安卓
<jusss> Pudge: 你这几天见过onlylove没
<abinex> 不刷机
<Pudge> jusss: 没，自从忽悠我升级了awesome，就不敢出现了
<abinex> 珍惜生命，远离安卓，拒绝刷机
<abinex> 享受快乐
<Pudge> abinex: 我也不刷了，现在，刷不动了
<October21> Pudge: 你怎么不自己定制啊
<abinex> 回归平静
<Pudge> abinex: 就这样用，也挺好的，
<Pudge> October21: 没这需求了，咋弄都一样
<abinex> October21: 定制也是一样的折腾
<Pudge> 也就打打电话发个短信，折腾啥啊
<abinex> October21: 安卓系统的漏洞如同马蜂窝一样
<abinex> 漏洞多如牛毛
<October21> 打打电话发个短信 那就没必要了
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<abinex> 应用如垃圾堆
<jusss> Pudge: 我也3
<October21> 不要偏激嘛
<jusss> Pudge: 2个星期没见他了
<abinex> 我要是用安卓手机只是用来打打电话发发短信，不如买个普通手机
<Pudge> 安卓挺好的，只要不折腾
<jusss> 这个世界唯有偏执狂才能存活 --鲁迅
<abinex> October21: 一点都不偏激
<abinex> 那是现实，
<abinex> 本来就是这样
<abinex> 国内的安卓应用领域都使垃圾
<October21> 你还没买android机子呢
<jusss> October21: 都4点了，你还不睡
<Pudge> abinex: 能上网啊，开车不用再额外弄个gps，出去旅游不会迷路，不用额外带相机，不用额外带mp3
<Pudge> 就这点需求啊
<abinex> October21: 我用过安卓的系统啊
<October21> jusss: 你那里 我天朝
<Pudge> 明显他发给我的
<jusss> October21: 发错了…
<Pudge> 脑袋又抽了
<abinex> Pudge: 一下没电了
<abinex> 上个猫网
<Pudge> abinex: 车上随时充电啊
<jusss> 这两天经常发错…
<Pudge> abinex: 就打打电话，照个相听个歌，坚持一天差不多
<October21> Pudge: 你不上班 还是SOHO/
<Pudge> abinex: 最耗电的就是gps了
<Pudge> October21: 我学生啊，大哥
<October21> 海归啊
<jusss> 我看没穿衣服的妹子图片去了，下了，拜
<October21> 这直接
<Pudge> jusss: 有点追求好么，好歹要看能动的啊
<October21> 我还想看小时候没看玩的动画片
<October21> Pudge: 其实那次我到了你的ip
<Pudge> October21: ？找我ip干嘛
<October21> 就是那次你说 voip时
<Pudge> October21: 路由重启一次换一次ip的
<Pudge> October21: 你是何居心。。
<October21> 我发现你不知道国内不能用voip 就/whois
<October21> 发现...
<Pudge> October21: 能用啊，我爹妈就用voip给我打电话
<Pudge> October21: 好像叫什么点易通的app，打我手机一分钟才2毛钱
<October21> 付费的当然没得说
<October21> skype也可以啊 linux也可以用
<Pudge> October21: 。。。现在哪里还有免费的打电话软件
<October21> skype啊
<Pudge> October21: skype也要钱啊，还特别贵
<Pudge> October21: 效果还特别差
<October21> 不过免费仅限于客户端之间
<Pudge> October21: 。。废话，那不叫打电话。。
<Pudge> October21: qq还能语音呢
<October21> 国内ISP限制了 其他我也不了解
<piggybox> voip还有免费的？
<Pudge> October21: 国内现在3g包月多少钱
<October21> 你想啊 这抢了ISP的饭碗 现在他们都沦为管道了
<October21> Pudge: 三家套餐不一样
<Pudge> October21: 移动的，多少
<October21> 没了解 跟地域有关
<October21> 各地不一样
<October21> 我这边好像是100多少G
<October21> 100元几十G
<Pudge> October21: 。。。这么多，用的完么。。
<Pudge> October21: 我现在一个月2G，从没用到50M过。。好浪费
<October21> 只有这种 套餐 包几十G
<October21> 我电信 本身就是3G
<Pudge> October21: 我都改成每个月1欧，50m了，用超了，每50m加1欧，好划算。
<October21> 但只能通过第三方打网络电话
<jiero> October21: 回来了？
 * jiero 还是喜欢 chatzilla， thunderbird不好玩。
 * jiero 虽然觉得有时候chatzilla也怪怪的
<jiero> 不过够乖
<Pudge> oh yeah，感觉到困了，睡觉，
<Pudge> 88
<October21> Pudge: 国内运营商沦为管道商 只好促进消费
<October21> Pudge: 886
<October21> jiero: 回哪里啊
<October21> 你对Pudge说的吧
<October21> jiero: ???
<October21> thunderbird 没命令补全 不好玩
<abinex> http://store.meizu.com/product/meizu_mx2.html
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级失败，无法进入，如何拷贝出硬盘数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443710 我系统是从ubuntu官网上下载安装的12.04，然后准备升级到12.10，下载安装重启后一直灰屏（2个小时），然后就强制关机，结果就无法进入Ubuntu系统，电脑内部还有很多重要资料，不知有什么办法将
<^k^> 数据拷贝出来。 万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huajun_ming — 201 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助：xbmc怎么关闭？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443712 我的是ubuntu 13.04 64位系统 进入xbmc是全屏画面，无法切换到窗口模式，也无法切换到其他程序上面去，无法缩小界面。 点左下角的关闭图标后软件卡死，画面一直停留在xbmc的界面上，不知道该如何回到桌面。。。 另外求助
<^k^> 现在切换到中文语言上怎么都是空白或口口？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lo …
<LUCKY_> 心情一直好不起来怎么办
<LUCKY_> 不知道是因为失恋还是因为挂科
<October21> 吃饭没?
<LUCKY_> October21: 还没呢
<LUCKY_> October21: 刚刚叫了个外卖等了半天送来的时候还是错的
<LUCKY_> 真是祸不单行啊
<LUCKY_> 诸事不顺心
<October21> 福无双至 祸不单行
<LUCKY_> sigh
<October21> 塞翁失马 焉知非福
<October21> 吃饭去了!
<abinex> 魅族MX2 16G
<abinex> 水果 IP5 16GB
<abinex> 黑莓z10
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 说真的,我觉得苹果用起来没有安卓方便
 * jiero 觉得苹果比android拿起来容易多了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 拿起来容易?不明白
 * jiero 接触android 2.*和4.0.* 感觉都是迷茫
<jiero> 就是第一次碰，无人教
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 有区别么?我倒是觉得苹果第一次用很难
 * jiero 那时有 1 iphone 4s ，1 samsng i9000，1 Nexus 7
<jiero> android刚拿起来，什么都干不了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 2.* 弱爆了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] Iphone的那个按键到底有哪些功能?
<jiero> 知道那些做什么
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 就是home键,好像是叫这个名字
<jiero> 我都忘记了，但是如果用，就能不久感觉出来
<jiero> android ，很多人以为我会用，就让我帮忙找 * * 。。。。
<jiero> lol 怎么操作怎么别扭。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 你还玩英雄联盟?
<jiero> google 设计的狗屎一般，一按下去，四处都是。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> ^K^ 什么是lol
<^k^> jiero: define:lol http g.cn 《英雄聯盟LoL》是DotA Allstars原創團隊全新作品，超過100個原創英雄，結合RPG 元素的年度即時戰略大作！
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 果然，中文的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 你不知道?
<jiero> 晕倒了。。。
<jiero> 这个频道里 lol 是英文。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 你说的lol是指什么
<jiero> laugh out loud
<abinex> ╭━━━━━━━╮
<abinex> ┃　　● ══ ┃
<abinex> ┃███████┃
<abinex> ┃███████┃
<abinex> ┃███████┃
<abinex> ┃███████┃
<abinex> ┃　　　○ ┃
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<abinex> ╰━━━━━━━╯
<abinex> ╭━━━━━━━━╮
<abinex> ┃　　● ══ ┃
<abinex> ┃██████ ┃
<abinex> ┃██████ ┃
<abinex> ┃██████ ┃
<abinex> ┃██████ ┃
<abinex> ┃　　○      ┃
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<abinex> ╰━━━━━━━━╯
<October21> abinex: 不怕被ban?
<abinex> 额
<abinex> October21: 我快死了
<abinex> ban和不ban
<abinex> 没啥区别
<abinex> LOL
<October21> 怎么啦 要死要活的
<October21> 没人理吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu环境下编写c++用什么集成环境比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443716 我是c++初学者，以前在vc++2010上写代码，现在换系统，不知ubuntu下什么c++集成环境好？我觉得新手还是集成环境好，为什么有些人说初学者还是拆开好？像elipse，KDevelop...的这么多啊.... 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 由 wannng — 2013-06-10 12:58
<gebjgd> 困死我了  起床
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu环境下编写c++用什么集成环境比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443716 我是c++初学者，以前在vc++2010上写代码，现在换系统，不知ubuntu下什么c++集成环境好？我觉得新手还是集成环境好，为什么有些人说初学者还是拆开好？像elipse，KDevelop...的这么多啊.... 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 wannng — 2013-06-10 12:58
<October21> abinex: ??
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu12.04和13.04如何安装全局菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443719 13.04没找到方法。 12.04安装不了，源用的是这个 https://launchpad.net/~the-warl0ck-1989 ... nu-plugin/ 安装时会出现 -- The following packages have unmet dependencies: -- xfce4-appmenu-plugin : -- Depends: libindicator6 (>= 0.3.90) but it is not inst
<^k^> allable -- Recommends: appmenu-gtk2 but it is not installable -- E: Unable to correct pro …
<widon> 我的emule ed2k无法连接成功，这是怎么回事阿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • amule无法使用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443721 widon@widon-F3JR:~/.aMule$ ls server.met -lh -rw-r----- 1 widon widon 99K 2月 6 2007 server.met widon@widon-F3JR:~/.aMule$ amule --version aMule 2.3.1 compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.12 (OS: Linux) ed2k连接不上，无法进行搜索 怎么弄啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-06-10 14:19
<abinex> http://roll.sohu.com/20130609/n378498497.shtml
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Eon概念机谁来当吃螃蟹的人-搜狐滚动
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu12.04下vim安装powerline插件看不到任何效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443722 步骤如下： (已经装了pathogen插件)，在bundle下，git clone https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline 之后编辑~/.vimrc，不知道是否受其他设置的影响，.vimrc内容如下： Code: call pathogen#infect() syntax on filetype plugin indent
<^k^>  on colorscheme jellybeans set background=dark set nu set modeline set tabstop=4    "se …
<abinex> Raspberry Pi 的2D图形Wayland优化
<abinex> 释放Raspberry Pi的图形硬件能力和潜力
<abinex> 展示Raspberry Pi可以成为一个引人注目的多媒体平台
<abinex> 提高了系统同步处理的能力
<abinex> 系统从图形硬件中卸载，提供了更好的相应
<imtxc> yunfan: 你也在啊
<abinex> 可以在树莓派上跑wayland了
<abinex> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/raspberrypi.html
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Weston on Raspberry Pi
<abinex> 无比流畅
<a-little-rabbit> !
<imtxc> abinex: 来吃饺子
<abinex> imtxc: 没心情吃
<abinex> imtxc: 坐等吃蜜糖粽子
<jusss> 今天天气真好
<jusss> 虽然是阴天
<jusss> 但是一点不热，微风
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • ubuntu12.04下vim安装powerline插件看不到任何效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443722 步骤如下： (已经装了pathogen插件)，在bundle下，git clone https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline 之后编辑~/.vimrc，不知道是否受其他设置的影响，.vimrc内容如下： Code: call pathogen#infect() syntax on filetype plugin indent
<^k^> on colorscheme jellybeans set background=dark set nu set modeline set tabstop=4    "set ex …
<iwii> wayland 为什么这么流畅
<abinex> 直接利用的图形硬件的加速性能
<abinex> http://it.sohu.com/20130603/n377839954.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 树莓派：地球人都在拿它干什么-搜狐IT
<iwii> 硬件的加速性能是指 GPU 指令集吗
<iwii> 12.10 可以使用 wayland 吗
<abinex> http://www.reddit.com/search?q=raspberry+pi
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ reddit.com: search results
<abinex> iwii: 要自己编译
<iwii> abinex: 编译完了后，如何替换X ?
<abinex> Ubuntu以后不会用wayland了
<iwii> abinex: 那用什么
<abinex> iwii: 去wayland的官方网站看介绍
<iwii> o
<abinex> 有详细的配置说明
<abinex> iwii: Ubuntu会有自己的显示服务器mir
<abinex> 这个mir起到了鲇鱼效应
<abinex> 加速了wayland的开发进程
<abinex> 我们才得以在树莓派上运行wayland
<jusss> abinex: 问个很小白的问题，怎么把grub2装u盘上作bootloader? grub-install /dev/sdb就行？
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> jusss: 你要确定你的 U盘是不是sdb
<iwii> 哦
<jusss> abinex: 那这样装grub,这个grub能引导别的系统吗？比如ubuntu fedora之类的
<abinex> 别装错了，装到别的分区了
<iwii> 开源的好处，就是拿来用
<jusss> abinex: 我的u盘只有一个sdb,没sdb1
<abinex> jusss: 是你电脑还有其他硬盘分区么？
<jusss> abinex: 电脑当然有分区
<jusss> abinex: 我把/安装在sda3
<abinex> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> abinex: 需要为/boot设置一个主分区吗？如果我要用u盘作Bootloader
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 不用吧
<jusss> abinex: 硬盘上不装bootloader,用u盘作Bootloader启动内核
<abinex> 你要是用U盘启动的话，就是要设置优先从U盘引导启动
<jusss> abinex: 嗯
<abinex> 然后选择启动项
<jusss> abinex: 装grub 还是grub2
<abinex> jusss: 可以的
<abinex> 装GRUB2
<jusss> abinex: 嗯
<abinex> 你安装完一个系统后会有选择让你把GRUB2安装在哪个磁盘分区
<abinex> 然后你选择安装在U盘上
<abinex> 以后，你要启动电脑，就需要用U盘来引导启动了
<jusss> abinex: 如果直接选择不装grub呢
<jusss> abinex: 能选择不装grub吗
<abinex> 选择不装，你重启后，就因为没有找到启动器，无法启动电脑操作系统
<jusss> abinex: 然后从别的机器上用grub-install /dev/sdb,然后用这个u盘能启动这个没装bootloader的内核吗
<abinex> 你需要运行grub upgrade
<abinex> 让启动器找到你电脑上的系统
<jusss> abinex: 能手工指定吗，用配置文件之类的
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 寻找一个壁纸下载软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443727 记得就是在软件中心装的啊 后来重装怎么找不到了 可以自动下载好几个站点的壁纸，还可以自动切换，特别是有那个地球的日出图片……实在想不起来叫什么，搜也搜不到，有在用的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxtb — 2013-06-10 15:26
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基蛙也开始用facebook了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-45-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:11:31 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> imtxc: .
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba图形化操作软件system-config-samba无法打开而且找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443731 cc@thinkpad:~$ system-config-samba Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/sbin/system-config-samba", line 45, in <module> mainWindow.MainWindow(debug_flag) File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/mainWindow.py", line 116, in __init__ sel
<^k^> f.samba_user_data = sambaUserData.SambaUserData(self) File "/usr/share/system-config-samb …
<GundamZZ> roylez 金老板下午好
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:01 
<jusss> help
<jusss> grub-install /dev/sdb error: enbedding is not possible
<jusss> 这是怎么回事
<jiero> 哈
<jiero> 看到去年 archpower 给我展示的他的网站了。 http://bodiestroud.com/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: BS Industries, Inc. | BS Hot Rods - Los Angeles Based Hot Rod Shop Making Top Quality Custom Cars In The Heart Of Southern California
<jiero> 帅气的车啊。
<jiero> 好孩子们
<jiero> 都要买改造车
<jusss> 恶心死bootloader了，让bootloader都去死吧！
<jiero> eexp: 最近忙着买零食么。
 * jiero 有罪，竟然差点就买零食了
<jiero> eexp:  有没有常看 http://openclipart.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Openclipart - Clipart, Download Royalty Free Clip Art Library, Images, Icons
<eexp> 头几天还看了。没我画得好。
 * October211 test
 * October21 test
<abinex> 刚才停电了
<mert> 有谁装过powerline的没
<October21> 怎么
<mert> 不是应该是把powerline clone到bundle下就能用了么
<mert> 可是我看不到任何东西，状态栏还是原来的样子
<October21> 嗯 不过vimrc要打开状态栏
<mert> 打开了set laststatus=2
<mert> 我在我另一台arch的机器上装过，很容易就弄好了，这回在ubuntu上反而装不成
<October21> bundle配置是不是call pho..吧
<mert> execute pathogen#infect()
<October21> 恩
<October21> 还有 你配置字体没
<mert> pathogen应该是起作用的，为了证明这点我装上了nerdtree
<October21> powerline的相应字体
<mert> 字体配置好了
<mert> 之前在arch上装的时候没弄字体，还是能看到powerline的，只是特殊符号看不到
<October21> 用作者提供的脚本
<October21> 吗
<mert> 用他的github库里的字体，然后把10-powerline。。。放到conf.avail里去，做好链接
<October21> 他的意思是把你终端的字体 转换一下吧
<eexp> .
<October21> 比如我的ubuntu mono
<mert> 没有啊，我安装了打好补丁的字体，它还有一个配置文件，把配置文件放置好，然后选择好安装了的字体，就这样。
<mert> 不过我觉得字体这个不是重点。
<mert> 没有打过 补丁的字体，最多是看不到特殊符号
<mert> 我这是状态栏压根没变，和没装powerline时候的一模一样
<October21> 作者提到的设置添加没
<mert> 添加了
<October21> 在vim里看 :scriptnames
<mert> 我在论坛里发了帖子，至今没人回，麻烦你帮看看：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=443722
<October21> 看插件加载没
<^k^> mert ⇪ t: ubuntu12.04下vim安装powerline插件看不到任何效果 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<October21> :scriptnames 试试
<mert> 没加载
<mert> 似乎its the point
<October21> pathogen呢?
<mert> pathogen加载了
<October21> 你是否是 git clone的
<mert> 是的
<abinex> http://postimg1.mop.com/2013/06/08/1370694693353300.jpg
<October21> 我的设置我贴在你的后面 你注释后试试
<plmokn> c@ci:~/uqq$ sh uqq.sh
<plmokn> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<plmokn> qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<plmokn> 请问出现这种提示该怎么做？
<plmokn> :-D手抖一下就发出去了，用惯了QQ的后果...
<plmokn> 我能在这里求助吗？:)
<plmokn> TT我不是来灌水的，我真不会用〜这个Qt installation是怎么装呃
<wsl> hi
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  19:04 
<October21> mert: 字体怎么样?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，安装ubuntu的时候花屏吗，并且无法进入系统！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443733 如题，今天下载了系统，为什么从开始安装开始，整个界面都花屏，也是只能看清楚一部分，装好了之后，进系统，就彻底花屏了！而且无法进入系统. 主机配置为G2020+B75+2g+160G 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 the_teenagers — 2013-06-10 19:11
<jiero> 有了一套老的 IBM Thinkpad i1400 哈。
<jiero> 出手的时候是 windows 2000，现在回来了，是windows xp了。
<jiero> 原来是 64 MB 内存，现在 256MB了。嘿。
<mk3548208> 那她做瘦客户机到不错  ^_^
<abinex> 有人拿个HD2来卖
<abinex> 450块钱
<abinex> 怎么样？
<mk3548208> HD2神机呀
<abinex> 2009年发布的
<abinex> 当时水货买的3800多
<October21> 翻新机 不建议
<abinex> 是人家用的
<October21> abinex: 你下午怎么啦
<abinex> 在58同城卖的
<abinex> October21: 快死了
<October21> 怎么 快死了
<abinex> October21: 多活两天
<October21> 打鸡血了
<abinex> October21: 一言难尽
<October21> 那就一言以蔽之
<abinex> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/HTC_HD2
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: HTC HD2 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Pudge> abinex: 我有个htc desire， 100块，你要么
<Pudge> abinex: 刷机王
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 屏幕，机身完好没？
<abinex> Pudge: 我对刷机一点兴趣都没
<abinex> 我已经不想折腾了
<Pudge> abinex: 必须完好
<abinex> 还能打电话么？
<Pudge> abinex: 只是音量键，有时要用点力按，
<Pudge> abinex: 必须能
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 你不是在国外么
<October21> 打电话 就105吧
<abinex> October21: ？
<abinex> 你用的啥手机？
<abinex> 我可能会买魅族
<abinex> MX2
<Pudge> abinex: 邮过来啊
<October21> 肉鸡鸭105
<abinex> 今晚去看手机
<abinex> Pudge: 邮费可以买好几个手机了
<abinex> LOL
<Pudge> abinex: 邮费30
<Pudge> 200克以内吧
<October21> abinex: 可以换手机了 你还...
<abinex> HTC HD2这台大屏怪兽，4.3寸800x480像素高分屏幕、1GHz处理器、可以更换电池、超强的3D凯立德导航
<abinex> 4199行货报价
<abinex> 当时的
<abinex> LOL
<October21> 他该退休了
<abinex> 买的水货3.8K
<abinex> 现在450处理掉
<abinex> 可以刷N多个系统
<abinex> 连Ubuntu都可以刷
<abinex> 牛机
<Pudge> abinex: 卡到死
<Pudge> abinex: 现在手机没双核，没1g内存，上4.2都卡
<October21> 你知道 Leo指的是达芬奇吗
<abinex> Pudge: 不卡
<abinex> 我用过了
<Pudge> abinex: 我也刷过啊，好卡
<October21> 我的拉斐尔也可以用ubuntu哦
<abinex> Pudge: 主要是它的屏幕才848*480的
<abinex> 不是现在的1080P
<Pudge> abinex: 啥意思，要多少分辨率才算
<abinex> 那时候算是顶级屏幕配置了
<October21> abinex: 你应该去二手市场吧
<abinex> October21: 今晚去
<October21> 比如挂到淘宝上
<abinex> October21: 那个手机不是我的
<abinex> 是我以前的同事在用
<October21> 这么卖力介绍
<abinex> 所以我有拿来玩过
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 我说我想买手机，他就说想卖给我
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 其实，我是想买个新的
<jiero> lol
<October21> 当然买新的
<abinex> 那个电池不耐用
<jiero> 我的thinkpad i1400 能装啥 linux？
<abinex> U
<jiero> 。。
<October21> jiero: puppy
<abinex> 或者F
<abinex> 或者M
<jiero> 366Mhz cpu 啊。。。
<abinex> 不然D
<jiero> 要桌面
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinex> lxde
<October21> 4Mlinux
<abinex> 清凉级别了
<abinex> 还有10多MB的linux
<jiero> 算了，还是给我妈windows吧。直接听音乐算了。。。
<abinex> lol
<October21> jiero: dsl
<abinex> http://product.pconline.com.cn/itbk/sjtx/sjjc/1210/3041690.html
<jiero> October21: 我自己英文没问题，我妈不行
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ HTC Touch HD2怎么刷MIUI_太平洋电脑网IT百科
<abinex> 买HD2就得看这个
<October21> jiero: CDlinux
<October21> jiero: magic linux
<October21> 都中文
<jiero> October21: 那什么音乐播放器呢？
<October21> linux很多都有各种前端啊
<October21> 具体我没都试
<jiero> 嗨。。。很多很多的，都落后了。我感觉，都不如我的手机快。。。
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 还是不折腾了。
<October21> 你自己写嘛
<October21> xbmc嘛
<October21> 这个简单
<jiero> 更没意思。无用
<October21> openelec
<October21> totem
<jiero> 。。。
<October21> totem对与我就差不多
<OOOooo> 这聊天室不屏蔽 或加密IP？
<October21> 大妈还有什么要求啊?
<jiero> October21:
<jiero> October21: 不知道
<abinex> OOOooo: 不加密
<OOOooo> abinex: 隐私呢？
<abinex> OOOooo: 裸奔
<abinex> 这年头还有啥隐私
<jiero> 不会windows 2000.
<abinex> 走了额
<jiero> abinex: 改变它，不需要隐私。。
<abinex> 看手机
<jiero> 我发现这windows xp + 366Mhz启动速度比我 linux + KDE + i5还快哈
<abinex> 晚上回来看WWDC
<abinex> jiero: KDE是个马粪
<October21> jiero: 你听说过sugar界面吗
<jiero> October21: 是欧洲人的
<jiero> abinex:  1分04秒进入 windows xp哈。
<October21> jiero: 大妈能理解即可
<October21> 简单吧
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 我用的9.87秒进入系统
<abinex> 固态硬盘
<October21> 多大的
<abinex> 混合硬盘是12.6秒进入系统
<OOOooo> 这些也可以讨论那么久……
<abinex> 都是安装Ubuntu12.04 AMD64
<jiero> October21: abinex 。
 * jiero 没固态硬盘。
<abinex> jiero: 我有两个
<October21> 我还320G
<abinex> 其中一个被加密锁住了
<abinex> 造成系统无法识别硬盘
<abinex> 可以拿回去更换新的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 120GB的金士顿V200+
<abinex> 都是全新的
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> jiero: 去看手机
<OOOooo> GundamZZ: 使用的苹果系统？
<Meowoo> 内核显卡可以玩暗黑破坏神3么
<Meowoo> 而且是在 linux 中 wine
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我用上了多屏幕了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 根据名气选择游戏么
<Meowoo> 我儿子要玩哦
<Meowoo> 但我的是内核显卡
<Meowoo> 而且不在 windows，而在linux
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 我讨厌商业推的游戏
<knownbad> Meowoo:
<knownbad> jiayou.
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你知道怎么将鼠标直接移到下一个屏幕么，要装啥，要移鼠标很长距离哦
<knownbad> shangbanqu.
<Meowoo> 哦
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 怎么今晚还继续 ntr 么
<Huahua> imtxc: 你家 lucky 呢
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不了...
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 为啥
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 被嫌弃了？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 今天出去, 没注意妹子短信, 到现在妹子都没回复我呢.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 你妹……
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 简讯声音调大点呀
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 已经很大了
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 那会儿在吃呷哺.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 响亮点
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 还是找我帮忙... sigh, 帮女孩子, 多好的机会~
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 我简讯是 Procyon 铃声
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我的是 blackberry 默认的...
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 她让你帮啥？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 下载个啥东西吧.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: BB 默认的很难听啊
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃黑莓啥型号
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 后来不理我了, 我还没问清呢
<NiuTouRen> 9k
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: bb 9k
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 打算发工资换呢.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: lt26w 算啦
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Z10 也行
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 待会，妳就不能带着笔电过去问问下载啥么
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不, 几千里, 太远.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我买 i8750 可能.
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 抱抱!
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 一张机票而已
 * jiero 抱抱 NiuTouRen
<Huahua> jiero: 好
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 问题是, 我没钱买机票呀
<jiero> Huahua: 你好
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 非诺基亚的 wp 有啥好的
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 便宜.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我不玩游戏, 收发个邮件, 看看网页就够了
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Lumia 820
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 分辨率太渣.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 样子不好看
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 三星才不好看……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • LINUX文件rwx权限问题，想不通，求指点。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443738 同一个文件可以属于多个用户组，那么ugo权限序列中u和o好理解，但g怎么理解，哪个组的权限？？ 所有组对该文件的权限都必须相同吗？ 实在想不通啊，请高手指教，多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  GalaxyYun — 2013-06-10 21:33
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 盖世三开始刻意跟苹果区别，就渣了
 * jiero 的掌上计算机还在服役
<jiero> 4年了。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 相比于820, 我更喜欢720
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 入吧
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 等发工资
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 工资太少
<Meowoo> 有啥游戏好玩的么
<October21> jiero: pda ?
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 咱一支 defy，一支 ip 一只 ipt 一支 BB
<Huahua> xlucky: 晚上好
<xlucky> 有谁考过计算机二级啊？
<xlucky> Huahua: 你好
<jiero> October21:  nokia n900
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 土壕.
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 没考过.
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 没必要考
 * jiero 工资 800元哈
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我知道你没考过
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: c语言, 随便两句话就能问出来会不会, 不需要证书来证明
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 豪你妹，新戴妃也才五百多块了
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你买的时候多少钱?!
<jiero> Huahua: 你肯定不是刚买
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 我买的 526
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 刀.
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 老师让考的
<jiero> 。。。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你个美帝...
<Pudge> xlucky: 考3级啊，比2级好考
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 你学啥的? 建筑? 工程造价? 老湿让你们学c?
<jiero> Huahua: 难不成你6个月前买的8成新
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 我说的是 mb526
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... 哦. ...
<Pudge> xlucky: 我老婆学金融的，我给她上了一周课，直接过3级啊
<Huahua> jiero: 现在 526 没新的了，只能买 xt536
<Pudge> xlucky: 2级太难，要背的东西太多
<Huahua> Pudge: 据说一级最难？问的全是平时没在意的？
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 什么语言无所谓，老师说主要拿这个证，作为你会不会计算机的凭证
 * jiero 知道的手机。。。太少了。。。只知道iphone这个牌子，galaxy 这个牌子，Nokia是个牌子，BB是个牌子，HP是个牌子。。。HTC是个牌子。。。
<Pudge> Huahua: 有一级么。。没听过。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: O_o
<October21> office
<Huahua> xlucky: 能不能买一张二级
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 现在, 很少有不会计算机的了...
<jiero> 很多是这样
<xlucky> 我们上学期考的一级
<jiero> 学个无用的证。。。
 * NiuTouRen 现在这水平, 考二级必挂
<jiero> 就是因为有靠证赚钱的人
<xlucky> Huahua: 不知道
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 十月份考，现在报名的
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 仨月, 背书, 绝对够了
 * Pudge 妹子不叼我。
<Huahua> Pudge: 叼？
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 你说我要不要听pu
<xlucky> Pudge:
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 啥?
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 屌.
<Pudge> Huahua: 好难过。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 直接考3级?
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 有考试的时间, 多看几页书...
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 要不要考虑？
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 必须考3级啊，做2套笔试模拟题， 笔试基本满分啊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 三级考啥呀?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 上机的题目更简单啊，1周全搞定
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 网络? 编程?
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 没听说过三级... 我小白.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 笔试就是一些基本的计算机知识，有题库的，做2套全会了
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 口的意思么/
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 最近心情一直好不起来，这周都是考试
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 然后上机，c语言编一个小程序，搜索，排序啥的
<jiero> 366mhz的cpu，windows下用什么播放器。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... ... ... dick
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: bj？
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: bj?
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: bj?
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 心情不好, 所以要报名考试?
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 算了吧, 有时间, 学学英文都比这个有用.
 * NiuTouRen 看电视剧去
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 不是，随便问问而已
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 说这些没用啊，找工作有个3级证就是优势啊，对于非计算机系的人来说
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: bj是什么意思？
<jiero> 。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: Huahua 说的, 我也不知道.
<Huahua> ntr 你太坏了/
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 是嘛? 你在哪儿? 你还知道国情?!
<xlucky> Pudge: 三级什么时候报名？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我真不明白.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我操我国内上的大学好么
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我只是告诉你, 屌, 是dick的意思.
<Huahua> 装纯被 XX/
<Pudge> xlucky: 不记得了。。好像是5，6月的样子吧
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我都不知道你bj是拼音还是英文的缩写.
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我们老师就是pudge的意思
<Huahua> xlucky: 应该有得买的
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 来考ccna吧. 然后考ccpn
<jiero> 。。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 或者考我大rhca
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 不, rhce就够了
<Huahua> rhce 有啥用……
<Huahua> 又不是 sa
 * jiero 是教育的失败品
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 跟二级c比呢?
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 我更是
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 你面试人的时候，看对方有没有计算机基础，最好的证明就是3级证啊，多方便
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 为啥。。。
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 以后跟你说.
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你都ccna/rhce了, 还有人说你不会计算机?
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 没听过，非计算机专业面试官应该也不知道
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 非计算机专业啊，要求这么多干嘛
 * jiero 目前唯一有用的证书？难道是高中毕业证
<jiero> 哈
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 主要在非计算机专业
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 学那东西, 不算浪费时间
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 难道还出个程序让他现场编？
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 考c, 难道不这么考?!
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 非计算机专业，这个是重点啊。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 非计算机专业, 学网络/运维, 比学编程有用.
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 问你另一个事，有什么办法让我心情变好不？
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。现在在说方便找工作的事。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Pudge rhce 一般人没用
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 有咩? 劳资都想知道.
<Huahua> xlucky: 吃巧克力
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 面试就那1个小时，证最有用
<Huahua> xlucky: 吃香蕉
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: .. ... 不信.
<Huahua> xlucky: 运动（长跑
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我面试也不少了.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 你是做这行的，面试情况当然不同了
<xlucky> Huahua: 你不知道我是因为什么原因不高兴的
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我去个猴子公司当猴子, 面试都是吹水.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 非计算机专业的，管你这么多，同等条件，多个计算机证，就是优势啊
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 能忘就忘, 忘了之后, 继续找人家去玩
 * jiero 发现现在 百度可以15元包年下载授权的FLAC音乐。。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 我从来都是这样的.
<Huahua> xlucky: 不，明白，ntr 有说
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那我去买.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: lol~
<Huahua> xlucky: 所以找人送你巧克力就好
<Pudge> xlucky: 直接去考3级，通过率比2级高很多
<NiuTouRen> jusss呢? 快去送 xlucky 巧克力. imtxc 你也是
<xlucky> Pudge: 那我有问题就问你了
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: lol
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 如果你真想考, 就二级三级都报名
<Pudge> xlucky: 问吧，只要我在。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 别错过每个考试的机会
<jiero> 。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 不就是为了个证书吗, 二级也去考试. 别到时候二级没报名, 三级没考过
<jiero> 封闭式教育。
<jiero> 强力灌输
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 不要报名费啊，肯定哪个简单考哪个
<Pudge> 3级证的都有了，2级还有蛋用
<NiuTouRen> 劳资以前是人人网c语言公共主页的主页君, 帮助无数人回答二级c问题呀~ lol~
<Pudge> 英语过6级了还说自己过4级了么
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你保证考得过才行.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我不能保证，我只能说，真的不难
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那多考一个, 机会大一些呀. 不是为了证书吗?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我老婆学金融的，计算机0基础，关机的不会的，
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 不知道，期末考试都感觉要挂
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 大四的时候，就一周，过了3级
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我现在也tm不会关机了!
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: acpi的问题, 关机之后不断电
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。百度音乐带DRM 的么。。。 便携设备的安全保护程序必须具有：（a）微软1000的安全级别或者同等的安全级别；（b）没有无防护的数据输出。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 每天就2小时
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 不知道诶. 从来不了解版权相关的东西.
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那是有你帮忙.
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 你就每天都来问 Pudge 就行
<xlucky> 我宿舍又在谈奖学金了，好有压力
 * jiero 同样不懂，所以觉得有授权限制自由传播和传播对象真麻烦。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 废话，学计算机有个人带和没人带，2种概念啊
<xlucky> 暑假还要去工地实习
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 初期都是纯经验的东西
<OperaGhostkv> 你们好///
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 没人带, 靠运气.
<xlucky> Pudge: :)
<NiuTouRen> OperaGhostkv: 你确定你不是ee?
<jiero> 好嘿
<OperaGhostkv> 我不是ee
<OperaGhostkv> 我刚发现有中文频道。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 没人带，第一个hello world程序，编译错误就能整你1天
<NiuTouRen> OperaGhostkv: 我也刚发现, 今天第二天来.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 有人带，1分钟的事情
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 是呀.
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 人家现在是不可能看上我的
<xlucky> niu
<OperaGhostkv> 居然没有字体问题。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 你一定是为了要别人看上你吗? 就是一起去玩玩, 在一起很开心的那种.
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 我现在就是这么想的. 等十一妹子来北京, 我就约出来玩.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 都看不上了，还凑啥热闹。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 找个风景好的地方划船去.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 感情这东西。。不就是看不看得上么。
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 他不一定出来
<xlucky> niu
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 你也知道是不一定了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 看的上，就啥都觉得好，看不上，怎么努力都没用。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不呀, 当朋友/饭友 也很好呀
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 恩，也就是朋友了。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 喜欢人家, 能经常看见人家妹子很开心的笑, 够了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。我没你这么豁达。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 什么叫眼不见心不烦。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 一开始我也不这样呀, 但是, 不这样还能怎么样
<Pudge> Niu
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我和pudge心态差不多
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 又喜欢, 又得不到.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 追，使劲追
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 别傻的太像我。。。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 实在追不上，果断放弃
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 别听 Pudge 屁话, 他在法国! 法国和意大利两个地方, 女生都很浪漫那种, 法国女生浪, 意大利女生慢
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。。尼玛，我在国内大学毕业的好么
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: Pudge 指不定每天跟多少妹子xxoo呢
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 所有的感情都是在国内完成的，我没碰过法国妹子
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我现在是想使劲追, 问题是, 我在北京,人家在广州.
<OperaGhostkv> 嗨。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那你丫白过去了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 1,你觉得她对你有没有感觉，2,她单身么
<OperaGhostkv> 原来大家感情问题都很严重。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 人家单身, 我还用ntr?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 3,如果不是单身，你觉得，她是否特别喜欢她现在的bf
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: msg
<October21> Pudge: 你的个人问题解决了?
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我过段时间再联系他
<Pudge> October21: 啥个人问题，
<October21> 婚姻
<jiero> October21: 他是哭等地球另一面的女友
<Pudge> October21: 没啊，分居两地，如何婚姻
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 有啥现在不联系的理由吗?
<Pudge> xlucky: 时间能淡化一切。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 问题3我回答不了呀... 一直不知道怎么问.
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 去听歌. 你现在适合 <喜帖街>
<October21> Pudge: 你还真专一啊
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 考试
<Pudge> xlucky: 女追难，没这么复杂啊，我觉得，男生稍微有点喜欢，就不会拒绝一个女生，总会尝试一下。。这是男人的劣根性。。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: ...
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不能同意你更多!
<Pudge> October21: 必须的，我追了8年，才追到手啊
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。真的，反正，我自己有点这样，我周围的男性朋友，也差不多这样，男人的心理。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 那你一定会很专一的. 男生, 就是不会珍惜太容易得到的东西.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 是么 xlucky 你们两个真的是有太大的劣根性。
<xlucky> Pudge: 知音啊，就等时间冲淡我心灵的创伤
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 所以，一般女生如果对男生表白，如果男生没啥反应，果断放弃。。
 * jiero 真的不知道为啥一定要爱爱的哈。。。心理缺陷。
<October21> jiero: 你觉悟了啊
<Huahua> jiero: 你被伤害过/
<Pudge> xlucky: 顶，不用等，该干嘛干嘛，半年不见你就不记得他叫啥了
 * jiero 从来。。。是伤害人的一方。。。
<Huahua> xlucky: 反正，如果是对的人，就别在意手段
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: ... ... 你看 msg了嘛?
 * jiero 因为自己不在意。
<Huahua> xlucky: 不是确定话，就随意
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 啥msg？
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: irssi怎么看。。
<Huahua> xlucky: 能捕获就好，不能也有更好的
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你妹, 我pm给你了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 不会用。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 谁用那鬼客户端. 估计f5 f6之类的
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Pudge 不会切换 irssi 窗口
<Pudge> Huahua: 快告诉我如何切换
<October21> Pudge: alt + num
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我也不会...
<October21> alt + ->
<October21> alt + ->
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我都是用 mirc的
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 她对我冷淡也是个理由，从来没有人那么对过我
<jiero> 。
<October21> Pudge: alt + 数字
<jiero> 睡吧睡吧。
<Huahua> xlucky: 不是对的人，就还是别太在意啦，不自虐
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 别这么娇气, 你不想看他笑嘛?
<xlucky> Huahua: 你吗？
<Huahua> xlucky: 他
<Pudge> Huahua: 好高级
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 可我不觉得能让他笑，感觉她烦我
<Pudge> xlucky: 没办法，感情的事，谁先认真，谁就输了。。
<jiero> Huahua:  花花找到另一半了吗？
<Huahua> Pudge: 我以前在实验室的时候就用命令行 irc
<Huahua> Pudge: 不怕被发觉偷懒
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 没办法~
<Pudge> xlucky: 先喜欢的那一方永远弱势。。说难听点，就是贱。。
<xlucky> Huahua: 我现在没法让自己开心了
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 感情还有输赢?
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 愿意贱~ 心甘情愿的
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 有啊，3方以上的时候
<jiero> 更喜欢谁之类的
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 没得到的那个, 就输了?
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 在某一方眼里是吧。
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我不愿意了，因为不再次体验现在的心情
<October21> Pudge: 你那种呢? 强/弱
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 除非3个人都超然了，那么2女一夫，2男一妻都可以了。
<jiero> lol
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那我还接受不了...
<Pudge> October21: 弱的一逼啊，追了8年，你觉得呢。。
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我试了各种办法，心情始终低落
<Pudge> October21: 有时候我自己都觉得自己贱。。
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 我都是听音乐的
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 听歌有蛋用，让自己想的更多
<OperaGhostkv> 比如听什么歌。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 没办法，这种事，只有等自己多放下
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我好说, 我有阿尔兹海默症, 忘得快~
<October21> Pudge: 我虽然没谈朋友 但我还是愿意从一而终 你是前辈啊
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 现在唯一能做的，就是多跟朋友聚，让自己少想，时间快点过
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 我听adele的演唱会越听越难过
<OperaGhostkv> 谁去听 Rolling Stones的演唱会啦。
<NiuTouRen> October21: 从一而终, 没有想象的那么容易的.
 * NiuTouRen 现在都不承诺啥了. 我连明天我会做什么都不知道, 更别说一辈子的事情了
<October21> 我很单纯 大三还没谈朋友
<NiuTouRen> October21: 找不到女朋友, 不叫单纯. 谢谢, 孩子.
<Pudge> 其实吧，感情这个东西，就这么回事。。人最爱的还是自己。。
<liujianfeng> 为谈恋爱而去找女朋友，得有多功利
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你也就说别人说的轻松. 不然你干嘛追女生八年.
 * NiuTouRen 打倒 Pudge 
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 追到手之后，我才有这种感慨啊。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你老婆是你追了八年追来的, 不是你一钩子钩来的.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Pudge xlucky 反正，如果需要特意如何才行，就有可能不是对的人
<jiero> October21: 和单纯没关系，只是不想
<Huahua> 哦， Pudge 不算
<October21> NiuTouRen: 我一直没这种想法 可能情商太低了
<NiuTouRen> October21: 那也不叫"单纯"吧?
<jiero> October21: 我也没有要女朋友的想法哈。都26了
<xlucky> Huahua: 我就这样想的
<October21> 我快22了
<Huahua> jiero: 取向？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: lol~
<Huahua> xlucky: 所以，别惋惜
<jiero> Huahua: 女更重
 * NiuTouRen Huahua 命中 jiero 要害!
<Huahua> 假发？
 * jiero 更在意对方的想法。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 偷偷告诉你们，追到之后，一旦那层神秘感消失，对方真实地暴露在你面前，其实也就那样，没当初觉得那么非她/他不可的感觉。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 对呀对呀! 我知道了呀,
<Huahua> Pudge: 你妹，你喜欢的，是不喜欢你的那个她/他
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我谈过恋爱的. 四年.
<Huahua> Pudge: 这样多不值
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 我知道这个, 所以我不着急~
<jiero> 。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 慢慢追~
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: Pudge 是大湿, 要多跟他学习.
 * jiero 喜欢过几个女孩子了。。。也就2~3个。。。
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 哦
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 男生, 永远不会珍惜已经得到的东西的.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 有时候，真会觉得周围的女生也还挺不错的，但是一想想，那都是假象
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 等珍惜的时候, 基本都是失去的时候, 比如我. 拒绝人家两次, 有倒过头来追人家~ lol~
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 恩, 假象!
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 在一起就发现了.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 既然是假象，何必为了个假象再麻烦去追别的那，还是现在这个好
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 恩, 你是对的
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。
 * NiuTouRen 看论文去... 不跟你们一群基佬聊了. 各位基情满满
<October21> NiuTouRen: 水2至清则无鱼 人至察则无徒
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: Pudge 别乱讲，那说明本来就不对
<October21> 你们太邪恶
<Pudge> Huahua: 不是不对，是总会跟当初想象的有区别
<October21> 直接捅破纸
<Pudge> Huahua: NiuTouRen Huahua 既然在一起了，就要珍惜啊，至少，是自己最喜欢的，何必冒风险在去尝试下一个
<jiero> lainme: 。。。奶奶又让我去关窗户。。。怎么发明夜里自动关闭的窗户。。。
<Huahua> Pudge: 对，不能因为得到了就不再喜欢。
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 定时器, 马达之类的吧? 工程不小.
<jiero> 什么都想关上。。。
<October21> 爱情这么神圣 被你们说成这样 一群理科男
<xlucky> Pudge: 看msg啊，大师
<Huahua> October21: 你说捅破才 xe 吧/
<NiuTouRen> October21: 我是学农学的, 不是学理科的.
<Pudge> October21: 。。爱情是很神圣啊，但是那是最开始的几周而已。。。
<jiero> October21: 爱情不就是简单的，需求公式？
<lainme> jiero: 安装机械装置和控制元件，远程操纵
<Pudge> xlucky: 我是大叔，不是大师。。
<NiuTouRen> October21: 爱情是很神圣, 所以, 经常你以为是爱情的时候, 其实还不是.
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不, 别谦虚了, 你就是大湿
 * NiuTouRen 拜 Pudge 大湿, 求授钩子绝技
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<October21> 故事说穿了 你们还玩什么 寂寞啊
<Huahua> October21: 反正男生和女生都有 2 类人：0. 首先是最好的朋友 1. 有化学反应 2. 为了 ppp
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。我屠夫勾人到真是大师级别，哈哈
<NiuTouRen> 每个dotaer, 都这么吹.
 * NiuTouRen 打死都不信!
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。
<Huahua> October21: 人渣不算人，所以不记在里边
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我以前是校队的。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: dota看天朝, 你外国的, 校对算个毛
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃们 msg 就不如 gtalk/qq/简讯啦
 * NiuTouRen 就没见过法国团队
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 统一通信
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 必须是国内大学校队的啊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: ... ...
<Huahua> 等等，一般来说，经常教别人性情的人，似乎都……
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 大叔你几岁啊
<NiuTouRen> hua
<jiero> 。。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我肯定没你老
 * jiero 还是放弃了。。。机械太没
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我还是个孩子呢
<suiang> 啊哦 好热闹哦
<jiero> Huahua:  他比我小多了。
<Huahua> jiero: 他几年的？
<jiero> Huahua: 90后
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 暴露了
<Huahua> jiero:  NiuTouRen: 也是成人了
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... .. 必须成人呀, 成猪那还了得?!
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。
<suiang> 99年末的 还未成年呢
<NiuTouRen> ... 我成人了, 还是 牛头人!
<suiang> ^_^
<Huahua> suiang: 超过 14 岁就可以了
<jiero> 不行， 奔腾2 366的机器无法播放MP4视频
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 要不你先给 xlucky 送巧克力吧
<jiero> mplayer 后可以吗？
<Huahua> jiero: 捐了
<suiang> Huahua 99年末到13年末才14吧 哈哈
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我tm说了多少次了, 我有喜欢的妹子, 对 xlucky 没兴趣
<Huahua> jiero: 换支 arm 平板
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。也是。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: xlucky 义理巧克力
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 况且，反正你们不可能
<October21> jiero: 你奔腾2 366用什么系统啊?
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 而且你喜欢的是“女神”
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我倒是真的在想, 妹子生日送啥, 有好建议?  cc Pudge
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 看喜好
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... 为啥又成女神了....
<jiero> October21:  windows xp 啊
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 听歌? 难不成送耳机?
<jiero> NiuTouRen:  巧克力
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu13.04（64bit）安装WPS软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443740 首先需要安装32bit的兼容包 sudo sudo apt-get install ia32-libs* 然后下载WPS for Linux的deb软件包 链接 http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/downl ... 0_i386.deb 下载点击安装到软件中心，弹出软件中心点击安装，后就可以使
<^k^> 用了 不喜欢libreoffice的可以参考哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 speedvsfreedo …
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 行
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 真不吃.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 钻戒
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 靠谱不?
<Huahua> jiero: 行
<NiuTouRen> jiero: .... 我买不起呀.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 想听实话？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 恩.
<October21> jiero: 解码库啊
<suiang> 送个ubuntu平板
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 一般情况不时候送电子产品
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 一般情况不适合送电子产品
<NiuTouRen> hua
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 赞同.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 可以送汽车
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 如果作为朋友也好好的话，就没关系
<NiuTouRen> jiero: .... ....
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 送cd吧.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 如果想要以后再也不用发愁送什么
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 可以送单反
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 然后，以后就一直可以送镜头
<xlucky> Huahua: 你要送我巧克力？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 送镜头
<jiero> 。。。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... ...
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 人家妹子管你要巧克力呢, 你好意思拒绝?
<suiang> Huahua 送Sexy lingerie
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。你还是送她双人游礼券吧。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 一起去某深远的海岛
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 然后让她和她男朋友去玩?
<Huahua> xlucky: 行，不过 NiuTouRen 更想要吧
<suiang> jiero 那他要和别人去呢
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 嗯
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那接受不了..
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen:  jiero 没读过《双城记》么
 * NiuTouRen 算了, 太乱了, 我还是自己考虑吧
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 没.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 喜欢她，就让她开心
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 是呀, 我一直是这么做的.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 所以，送她们去马尔代夫一周
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 我选礼物的原则，就是对方绝对不会买，但可能喜欢的东西
<xlucky> Huahua: lol
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 恩, 不错. 我想想哈
<suiang> NiuTouRen 那你让多少女人开心了 ……
<October21> jiero: k-lite mega codec pack
<NiuTouRen> suiang: ?啥?
<Huahua> xlucky: 上个月确实好几位朋友去了马尔代夫
<Huahua> jiero: NiuTouRen 真要送数码的话，ip5、noteII 都行
<Huahua> jiero: NiuTouRen ipad mini
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我穷屌一个, 说个靠谱的
<Pudge> jiero: 宝马，我绝对买不起，但是必须喜欢，送么
<jiero> NiuTouRen:  kindle paperwhite
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 送支 android 平板，五百块钱一支
<Huahua> jiero: 不要电子墨水
<suiang> NiuTouRen 自己做个平板装个ubuntu就好了 网上不是有人自己做个平板吗 哈哈
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我自己都看不上, 送不出手
<Huahua> suiang: 表，太掉价
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 内裤。
<NiuTouRen> suiang: 这都什么馊主意...
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 不会，台电 HD 还好
<GundamZZ> huahua  花花
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 没到这地步吧...
<Huahua> GundamZZ: 高达
<NiuTouRen> GundamZZ: 钢蛋!
<GundamZZ> 好久不见了
<Huahua> GundamZZ: 嗯
<suiang> NiuTouRen 那你还是送Sexy lingerie吧
<GundamZZ> 牛头人
<NiuTouRen> ...
<NiuTouRen> GundamZZ: :-)
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 静音耳机
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 隔音耳机?
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 恩。
<Huahua> 我送过凌美、凌波丽、台电
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那东西, 都不好用的. 只是坐车/飞机才有用.
<suiang> 送苍老师的dv
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 也是，你们都是大学城了。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 反正别电子墨水，使用率太低了
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 可以考虑花戒/银戒，如果你能确定指围
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 恩, 我还是自己选吧.
<NiuTouRen> 太难了.
<lainme> NiuTouRen: 戒指一对也不错。
<xlucky> Huahua: 看来你们都是高富帅
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 你也加入了?
 * GundamZZ 洗白白先
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 小东西也好。移动式空调好玩
<lainme> NiuTouRen: 手办、玩偶不知道可以不
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 目测你没认出我来.
<Huahua> xlucky: 花戒不是钻戒呀
<lainme> NiuTouRen: /who 就知道了
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 妹子不看动画
<Huahua> GundamZZ: 这位 NiuTouRen 在攻略人妻
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 冰箱
<NiuTouRen> jiero: .... 这是要逆天呀...
<Huahua> jiero: 喂，靠谱点
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 送张沙发...
 * NiuTouRen 匿了, 看论文去
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 总之，太贵的话别人会有压力
 * jiero 自己想要一个新睡袋
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 送吃的可以让人不用考虑保留与否的问题
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我擦, 我觉得, 两三百就行了, 你们说的都上k了
<Huahua> jiero: 让 NiuTouRen 送
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 戒指不错。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 200~300的话
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 花戒 ￥50
<Huahua> èµ·
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 人家有男朋友, 我送, 会让人纠结要不要收
<suiang> ...
<lainme> ……
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 吃得, 好
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 花戒随便戴的
<suiang> 这真纠结
<Huahua> 总之，这只 ntr 好不合格
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 送任何礼物，都有那种想法吧
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<Huahua> 乃再纠结就送 durex 算了/
<suiang> 给他男朋友送个外遇吧 你就有机会了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 还是送吃得吧.
<NiuTouRen> suiang: 有外遇可送, 我还用去ntr?
<xlucky> NiuTouRen: 你每次都给我推荐的粤语歌，我听不懂唉
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 淘宝买牛排，收货地址写她的
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 看着歌词听.
 * lainme 只听听不懂歌词的歌
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 歌词, 也就黄伟文和林夕写的好了... 我知道的里面
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 送帅哥，弄弯他
<NiuTouRen> lainme: +1
<suiang> +1
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jiero 等等，乃思想不对啊
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 国内的大学, 住宿舍, 自己做不了牛排
<abinex> jiero: 看手机回来了
<suiang> NiuTouRen 弄弯他的任务就交给huahua吧
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 雇佣一名小姐搞定他
<abinex> 逛了整个镇上的手机店，都很少有卖诺基亚手机的
<Huahua> abinex: 买数码还是京东吧
<abinex> Huahua: ？
<suiang> Huahua 200～300预算可以雇好几个了吧
<Huahua> abinex: 不去实体店买手机
<NiuTouRen> suiang: 恩, huahua最合适
<Huahua> suiang: 一夜就可以了，然后告诉她他出柜了
<suiang> NiuTouRen 对滴对滴
<abinex> 今天晚上看到的比较合适的是三星的S3
<Huahua> 乃们两个去搞吧
<abinex> 还有9250
<Huahua> abinex: 盖世三丑
<lainme> NiuTouRen: 饼干如何
<lainme> NiuTouRen: 曲奇
<abinex> 另外就是魅族的MX2 4核心 16GB
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 有好推荐的?
<Huahua> abinex: lt26w
<suiang> Huahua 你躲衣柜拍照
<abinex> Huahua: 没有
<abinex> 都没索尼的卖
<Huahua> abinex: 去京东买
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 店里都是三星的天下
<Huahua> abinex: 实体店比京东贵好多
<abinex> 不然就是OPPO
<abinex> 步步高
<abinex> 联想华为
<Huahua> abinex: 不买国产，除了 htc
<abinex> 小米
<abinex> 没HTC
<Huahua> 粗梁质量不可靠了
<abinex> 反正网上流行的手机只有三星的S3和9250
<Huahua> 中兴有些还行，设计比华为稍好
<lainme> NiuTouRen: 珍妮曲奇，似乎挺受欢迎
<abinex> 谷歌的三儿子要2399
<abinex> 屏幕发黄
<Huahua> abinex: Galaxy Nexus 还好
<abinex> 是水货的
<Huahua> abinex: 别店里买
<Huahua> abinex: 网购一千多
<abinex> Huahua: galaxy Nexus 的屏幕发黄啊
<Huahua> abinex: amoled
<abinex> 看了两部都是发黄
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 咋回事
<Huahua> abinex: gn 屏幕是 amoled
<abinex> 不够白
<Pudge> 哪种屏幕好啊
<abinex> 白色背景的时候是发黄的
<Huahua> abinex: 足够鲜艳
<abinex> 其实我想买诺基亚的603
<Huahua> Pudge: ips 或 amoled 都挺好
<abinex> 可是店里都没卖
<October21> 没 e-ink舒服
<abinex> 现在有的都是安卓
<Huahua> abinex: 说了别店里买啊，你没网购过么
<abinex> Huahua: EN
<abinex> 有网购过啊
<abinex> 只是没有在网上买过手机
<Huahua> abinex: 京东买手机吧
<abinex> 因为在网上买手机，没有试用过
<abinex> 不知道手感怎么样
<Huahua> abinex: 京东可以保证的
<Huahua> abinex: 店里摸过就可以了
<abinex> 今晚试用的魅族会发热
<abinex> 用起来不爽
<abinex> 魅族反人类
<abinex> 的菜单不够人性化
<abinex> 不够直接
<abinex> 有时候太灵敏了
<abinex> 引发误操作
<abinex> Huahua: 你用的啥手机
<abinex> 等今晚看苹果的发布会
<abinex> 再决定
<Huahua> defy、ip 和黑莓
<abinex> Huahua: 你有三只手么？
<Huahua> 备机啊
<abinex> 用三部手机
<abinex> LOL
<Huahua> 手机跟手有啥关系
<abinex> 把你家的IP转让吧
<Huahua> 现在的手机单手能用咩
<jiero> ip是什么手机，是iphone么
<abinex> 手机跟手肯定有关系了
<Huahua> 行，$2000 给你
<jiero> 左手用手机和右手用手机
<abinex> Huahua: 第几代的啊
<abinex> ？
<Huahua> 4s
<abinex> 你买了多久了？
<abinex> 用的神马版本？
<abinex> 电信的还是联通的？
<jiero> abinex: 你认真了
<abinex> 行货么？
<Huahua> 二月，ios6.1
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> jiero: 我真的要买手机
<abinex> 我手机屏幕怀了
<abinex> 坏了
<abinex> 我需要一个能上网的手机
<abinex> 如果不买苹果就买三星的S3了
<Huahua> abinex: http://item.jd.com/573692.html
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 【苹果iPhone 4S】苹果（APPLE）iPhone 4S 16G版 3G手机（黑色）WCDMA/GSM 购机送话费【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> abinex:  三星的S3和其他android手机不同么
<Huahua> abinex: 只是要能上网，那么随便几百块买支啦
<abinex> 没得选，外面没有其他比他合适的手机了
<abinex> Huahua: 那也要好用啊
<Huahua> abinex: 比如五百块 defy xt http://item.jd.com/651327.html
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 【摩托罗拉XT536】摩托罗拉 XT536 3G手机（灵感橙）WCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<abinex> 买个烂货回来，用着会吐血的
<Huahua> abinex: 好用啊
<Huahua> abinex: 我就在用 defy，刷了 cm10 而已
<abinex> Huahua: 这里现在没有moto和诺基亚
<Huahua> abinex: xt536 可以刷 4.0
<Huahua> abinex: 去这个京东页面，看看可有你的城市
<abinex> defy是ME525
<Huahua> 526 也是
<Huahua> 536 是 defy xt
<jiero> abinex: 选择这个 http://item.jd.com/880730.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【vivoXplay X510w】vivo Xplay X510w 16G版 3G手机（极光白）WCDMA/GSM【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Huahua> 5.7 寸屏
<Huahua> jiero: abinex 脸大么/
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 快给 xlucky 巧克力
<Huahua> （催
<abinex> jiero: LOL
<abinex> 垃圾
<abinex> ivo
<abinex> 这个是步步高的
<abinex> vivo
<Huahua> abinex: 你哪个城市
<abinex> 其实我是需要买一个可靠的能上网的手机
<abinex> 不用要太先进的功能
<Huahua> defy xt 三防机很可靠
<abinex> 当屏幕操作一定要很流畅
<Huahua> 不怕摔不怕水不怕刮
<Huahua> 刷 4.0 或 4.1 就很流畅啦
<abinex> 然后不要有乱七八糟的预装软件
<xlucky> Huahua: 你不给我啦？
<abinex> 特别是那些垃圾应用
<abinex> 我只需要一个浏览器和支付宝应用就够了
<Huahua> xlucky: 行，贴下地址
<abinex> 其他的都可以滚蛋了
<abinex> 不看电影，不听歌，不下载神马，不玩游戏
<Huahua> abinex: 预装怕什么，从主屏幕删掉快捷方式就好
<abinex> Huahua: e
<Huahua> abinex: 或者自己 root 或刷官方 4.0 rom
<abinex> 不折腾
<abinex> 我用来当手机银行用的
<Huahua> abinex: xt536 是 535 的联通版，便宜了很多，当然也多了联通 app
<abinex> 所以不需要那些垃圾
<abinex> 应用
<abinex> 我只要能登录手机银行，给支付宝帐号充值付款，转账
<abinex> 然后不需要其他太多的功能了，
<abinex> 我已经有一部专门用来发短信和打电话的手机了
<abinex> 我现在就是需要一个能上网使用网银的手机
<Huahua> 所有安卓都可以/
<GundamZZ> 根？权限？
<GundamZZ> huahua
<Huahua> 高达
<Huahua> root 手机的意思
<GundamZZ> Android
<GundamZZ> 应该是的
<Pudge> 不是吧，自己破解好危险的，随时可能变砖。。
<Huahua> root 不会
<GundamZZ> huahua 我现在对Android有点厌倦
<Pudge> 还是安心等大神给出破解软件最安全
<Huahua> 不手工的话，装 360 一键 root
<Huahua> root 不是破解
<Huahua> GundamZZ: 用 wp？
<Huahua> GundamZZ: 或 ip5？
<Pudge> root就是破解啊。。不然破解啥
<Huahua> 当然不是
<Huahua> 获取 root 权限而已
<Huahua> 也可以直接刷 root 了的 rom
<Huahua> 比如 cm10
<Pudge> Huahua: 那不就是破解了
<Pudge> Huahua: 大哥，没root，怎么刷机啊
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 恩, 好
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 国内买的到?
<Huahua> Pudge: 乃不会没刷机过吧
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 不错, 很棒!
<Huahua> Pudge: 也对，高富帅才不自己刷机/
<GundamZZ_> pudge 有一键刷机的不知道怎么回事
<Huahua> GundamZZ_: 360 的比 qq 可靠
<Pudge> Huahua: 大哥，快教我，不root如何刷机啊
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 你比 Huahua 推荐的东西好多了!!
<Huahua> Pudge: 不同机型不一样，moto 的问题是 bl 锁，不过这跟刷机和 root 无关
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 以后就找你问了!
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: lainme: 决定送啥了
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 珍妮曲奇呀
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 赞
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: lainme 我也说了吃的呀
<GundamZZ_> huahua  HTC的set－on最恶心
<Pudge> hu
<Huahua> GundamZZ_: 嗯
<Pudge> Huahua: 不root我recovery都进不去啊
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 挺好的,  价格也合适.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你没说是啥吃得呀... 哦你说的牛排>
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你真没 lainme 妹子靠谱
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 我选过牛排套餐
<Huahua> Pudge: 线刷
<Pudge> Huahua: ？？
<Huahua> 用 fastboot、adb 等命令
<Huahua> 而非 recovery
<jusss> NiuTouRen: grub-install /dev/sdb error :embedding is not possible.but this is required for cross-disk install.
<jusss> NiuTouRen: warn: attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk,this is a BAD idea
<jusss> Pudge: 你在没
<Huahua> jusss: 怎么还在……
<Huahua> GundamZZ_: 换机了么
<jusss> Huahua: 我刚来呀
<jusss> Huahua: grub-install出现错误
<Pudge> jusss: 干嘛
<Huahua> jusss: 怎么还在纠结 u 盘
<jusss> Huahua: 不是要把bootloader装u盘里吗
<jusss> Pudge: 我grub-install /dev/sdb出现错误
 * jusss 倒霉死了，买个本本装linux，发现主板是苦B的efi,然后说用u盘作Bootloader启动系统吧，grub-install又出现问题，为什么我有这么多问题
 * jusss 为什么我就这么倒霉，遇到这么多问题
<Huahua> jusss: ubuntu 支持 efi 啊
<Pudge> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2662168
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: grub2安装到U盘出错，求解决？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Pudge> jusss: 你都可以改名叫ntr了
<jusss> Huahua: 用的是苦b的wheezy
<Huahua> jusss: 换 ubuntu 咯
<Huahua> jusss: 换新 ubuntu 咯
<Pudge> Huahua: 直接换win7,多方便，非要折腾自己
<Huahua> Pudge: win8
<Pudge> Huahua: win8他会用？别折腾他了
<jusss> Pudge: 我用--force了还是error,莫非我需要先dd?
<Pudge> jusss: 你u盘格式不对吧
<Pudge> jusss: 反正你按照那个帖子说的试试吧，人家都成功了
<jusss> Pudge: 用mkdosfs格式化的
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  http://uploadpie.com/lfOd3
<Pudge> jusss: 。。你好意思不分成ext？
<jusss> Pudge: 也用mkfs -t vfat格式化
<jusss> Pudge: 格式成ext3,然后grub-install 就不出现错误了？
<Pudge> jusss: 我哪里知道去，没干过这种脑残呢的事
<jusss> Pudge: 我刚才dd过，然后发现mount 不了u盘了，提示需要指定文件系统，我明明-t vfat了。。。
<Huahua> jusss: Pudge win8 好啦
<Pudge> jusss: 。。尼玛，dd之后分区不是fat32,你还vfat
<Pudge> jusss: xlucky 有话对你说
<Huahua> Pudge: 对 sdb 整块设备 dd 后，分区表文件系统就没了
<xlucky> Pudge: 什么？
<jusss> Pudge: 那个教程不是要dd吗。。。
<jusss> Huahua: u盘没分区表吧
<Huahua> jusss: 看情况
<Pudge> jusss: 出门了，你慢慢折腾
<jusss> Huahua: Pudge 哦
<Pudge> jusss: 明白一点，dd了就不用再装grub，
<xlucky> jusss: hi
<jusss> Pudge: 你发的那个链接里有dd...
<jusss> xlucky: hi
<Huahua> Pudge: 是摆脱 jusss 不/
 * jusss 我都纠结死了 块设备 bootloader efi 文件系统 分区表之类的了。。。。
 * jusss 为毛我就这么倒霉，遇到这么多问题
<Huahua> jusss: 打 ubuntu 客服电话
<jusss> Huahua: ...\
<freeflyi1g> jusss: uefi有啥纠结的呢
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 我没找到怎么装的教程
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 要毛教程啊， wiki.ubuntu.com上不就有
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Home - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> freeflyi1g: efi都是装win7的教程，从efi shell装一个bootmgfw.efi的win7引导，linux的没找到
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 而且13.04 installer默认就有支持
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 那把grub2装u盘上怎么还有错误
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 上周你在问这个问题的过程中我就装了台
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 编译毛啊
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 我装的是wheezy...
<Huahua> freeflyi1g: 因为 ta 在用 wheezy
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 你就乖乖的用ubuntu吧
<Huahua> freeflyi1g: 劝她 ubuntu 13.04 吧
<freeflyi1g> 坑爹啊，我的这个 ultrabook一直跑在400多MHz
<freeflyi1g> 我说咋这么慢
<Huahua> freeflyi1g: 那不很省电么
<Huahua> freeflyi1g: 我的 i3 跑在 800
<freeflyi1g> Huahua: 这个也是i3
<Huahua> orz，i3 啥型号是 400 的
<jusss> freeflyi1g: grub-install 装u盘出现的这个错误，能帮我解决下吗。。。warn: attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk this is a BAD idea. error: embedding is not possible but this is required for cross-disk install
<jusss> freeflyi1g: grub-install --force /dev/sdb
<xlucky> jusss: 你是计算机专业的吗？
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 你是gpt分区吗
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 应该不是
<Huahua> efi 诶
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 尼玛不是gpt你搞毛的uefi
<jusss> xlucky: 不是
<jusss> freeflyi1g: u盘是fat32
<Huahua> jusss: 侯总问你的硬盘
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 硬盘是mbr,把grub2装u盘上
<Huahua> 各位不睡么
<Huahua> 东八区附近的人儿
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 哥在六区
<Huahua> necomancer: 赞
<alvin_rxg> 六区，新疆西藏？
<alvin_rxg> 吉尔吉斯斯坦，哈萨克斯坦，印度？
<alvin_rxg> 泰国缅甸老挝吉普宅
<alvin_rxg> *柬埔寨
<Huahua> 家族里有小鬼就在东六区念书。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: fdisk里面显示的信息disk identifier是啥
<alvin_rxg> jusss: man fdisk
<Huahua> jusss: 乖啦，ubuntu 13.04 多省事
<alvin_rxg> Huahua: 让他继续折腾，他还年轻
<necomancer> Ubuntu ?
<Huahua> necomancer: 乃在东六的哪儿？
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 乌鲁木齐
<Huahua> necomancer: 赞
<jusss> Huahua: grub-install成了，我好像瞬间明白了，我大神附体了，lol
<necomancer> jusss~]# 不是有os-prober神马的让grub免配置只要grub-install 的咩
<Huahua> jusss: 快请大家吃饭
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 妥妥儿的
<necomancer> jusss~]# grub挺好的，core.img可以像Linux内核一样被启动，比如从syslinux
<Huahua> necomancer: 念书？
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 目前又成学生了，9月开学到长春。
<Pudge> jusss: 你让我想起了一个故事，一个人，为了追一个女生，就想做一个网页给她表白，弄懂了htmil，有弄数据库，然后js，等他都弄明白了，网站也做的很炫了，他也成高手了，才发现其实他只是想追那个女生，但是那个女生已经被另一个男生先追上了，那个男生只是花了200请人家做了个网站
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 嗯。我其实想问，这个女生是个啥女生，居然一个网站就给骗走了。
<Huahua> Pudge: 去掉后半，就是 facebook 和马克的故事。
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 能被一个网站骗走的女生也太女迪奥斯了吧。
<jusss> Huahua: 用mkfs.vfat格式化u盘后，U盘没有分区表，这时用fdisk手动创建个分区，然后把那个分区格式化成vfat，就可以挂载和grub-install了
<Pudge> necomancer: 乌鸦喝水你也问过同样的问题？
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 在小溪边找石头么？
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 还是用吸管？
<alvin_rxg> 小溪边找石头干吗……
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 放到瓶子里，让瓶子里水位上升然后喝水。
<alvin_rxg> 小溪……
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 咳咳，不要在意细节。
<alvin_rxg> .....................
<Pudge> 都有小溪了，还尼玛喝瓶子里的水
<Pudge> 乌鸦是你请来的演员么
<Huahua> you got it
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是品位的问题。
<Pudge> ..
<Huahua> 瓶子里是圣水
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 这乌鸦和那个能用网站骗走的女生一样很奇葩。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用瓶子喝水的乌鸦的，当然比从小溪喝水的乌鸦有品味。
<alvin_rxg> 求翻译………………   http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTY1MTMyMDc2.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 62路公交车上遇见的极品女人！！！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<Pudge> jusss: 我看好你，成为下一个马克
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 我记得哪个linux教程的书里经常会有“……到酒吧，然后向一个女孩子小声说'我来给你展示dmsg的每一条信息好不'……”然后自己吐自己的糟，说这只是一个神话。
<Pudge> jusss: 以后采访你，问你的成功史，你可以说，其实当初哥只是想装上ubuntu
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 马克，后面还可以是吐温。
<mayli> ls
<mayli> 策划死
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 是武汉话么，不是武汉话不给翻译
<necomancer> 话说……ubuntu的安装不基本上是用“下一步”来解决的咩？
<Pudge> 为什么有人不了解上下文就能聊的这么深入
<Huahua> necomancer: 对，但是 jusss 偏要 wheezy
 * mayli newsfilter.org is a good web site
<necomancer> Huahua~]# wheezy，好吧……
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 好久不见，美丽小姐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] wheezy 是最好的发行版的最好的版本，来战吧。
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: 。。在这里喊没用
<necomancer> Huahua~]#  好久没用过debian了，装过一次lmde
<alvin_rxg> wheezyi == wheezy improved
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: 你要去fedora频道
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] debian 官方源里有 lmde 吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没人来吵架，没意思。
<necomancer> 你想吵什么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我才懒得吵呢。
<Huahua> 话说，喜欢跟恋人吵架的人是什么想法
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是想挑起人民内部矛盾。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后躲起来看你们吵架。
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 奇怪的想法。
 * alvin_rxg 吵架Theme: 男人jj多长才能用 Linux 骗女人
<alvin_rxg> 好了，你们继续
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 你这个问题……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得这个话题取决于那个女人的胸部有多大。
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 只要男人长得帅，用jj和windows什么的直接可以骗了。linux什么弱爆。
<alvin_rxg> 正打算78月份买台新机器装 compiz 去骗小姑娘…
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 比如windows插屁。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 据说胸部过大会导致大脑缺乏营养，造成智商不组，就容易被用 linux 的宅男骗走了。
<necomancer> compiz确实装逼利器啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 智商不足。
<necomancer> 啊呜虫兄，女性智商再不足也只会看两个问题：帅和钱。看linux神马的弱爆。
<Pudge> necomancer: 还不如送个mac来的快
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 就是这个意思。
<necomancer> 只能说智商低的你只要给她看到你有mac就能去骗骗了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我相信会有人智商低到分不清 linux 和 mac 的。
<alvin_rxg> 顺便再来个动态的 Matrix 的绿色背景～
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] #我在黑 gnome 的桌面。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/j22Bz
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: dynamic matrix background - Google-Suche
<necomancer> 啊呜兄，这个黑得……不太那么好，因为他们根本不看屏幕，看壳子就行了。
<necomancer> compiz里拿全景照片做动态苍穹挺帅气的
<necomancer> 有用过红旗的没
<necomancer> 还有最近热烘烘的ubuntu麒麟？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NGLwJvlH8Q
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: YouTube - Matrix Animated Wallpaper Ubuntu 10.04
<necomancer> 我记得当年还有啥新氧ubuntu虾米的
<necomancer> 都挂了？
<alvin_rxg> 这么好玩的东西，为啥油库上边没有呢……
<necomancer> 你可以youtube-dl然后注册优酷上传
<necomancer> 果然是compiz
<alvin_rxg> 烦不烦啊… 我不喜欢油库
<Huahua> 晚安
<necomancer> alvin_rxg~]# 你自己问youku上为何没有的……
<Pudge> youku啥时候提供html5入口啊
<alvin_rxg> 国内没有 linux 玩家
<Pudge> youtube上看html5爽到死
<necomancer> 优酷有for ipad是html5
<Pudge> necomancer: 能把链接取出来给pc用么
 * necomancer 说：可以在userscripts.org上看看貌似还有html5播放器
<necomancer> http://labs.3g.youku.com/ipad/
<^k^> necomancer ... ⇪ 优酷
<alvin_rxg> 似乎是在模仿 TED， 但质量并不好   http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z2c9b63e691e611e2b356.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 《一席》更新至64—教育—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<necomancer> 最好用webkit的浏览器
<alvin_rxg> 最好用 blind 的浏览器
<Pudge> 好，收藏了
<Pudge> cpu 不到30%，凉快多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是 blink 吗？
<necomancer> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/43488
<^k^> necomancer ⇪ ti: Youku Tudou Sohu QQ HTML5 Player for Greasemonkey
<Pudge> 反正，firefox没法看，chrome妥妥的，好舒服
<necomancer> 这个不知效果如何
<jusss> Pudge: u盘如果不是hdd模式就只能有一个sdb1分区吧？
<necomancer> Pudge~]# webkit浏览器适用……
<Pudge> jusss: 随便你分多少个sdbx
<jusss> Pudge: U盘如果不是hdd模式就只能有一个sdb1分区吧？
<Pudge> jusss: 我草你还不睡觉呢
<jusss> Pudge: 可以？我忘记谁说需要转成hdd模式。。。
<necomancer> jusss~]# 少年，用gparted查看，可以选择分区列表，gpt都可以，不过hdd模式是虾米？哪里的设置？优盘上的按钮？
<Pudge> 那你找他，我不懂这些，做个u盘启动有这么难？vmlinuz放对地方，妥妥的启动
<jusss> necomancer: 好像以前有人告诉我说如果要在u盘上创建多个分区需要把u盘转成hdd模式才行，
<necomancer> jusss~]# 没听说过。PS我没在win下折腾过优盘的事情。
<necomancer> jusss~]# 你到底想完成什么目标？
<jusss> necomancer: 没具体方向，遇到啥解决啥
<necomancer> jusss~]# 那好吧。加油。
<piggybox> Pudge: 因为firefox不支持h.264
<necomancer> jusss~]# 分区的话用gparted，自己看看，很好用，各种选项很好找。瞄着优盘实验吧。
<Pudge> piggybox: 不是不能播放啊，是页面布局乱七八糟
<jusss> necomancer: 好像有人告诉我u盘是fdd的需要转换成hdd才能多分区
<Pudge> 各种字，链接，都跑到播放区域了，都挡住了
<Pudge> jusss: 没听说过，我的u盘就3个区
<necomancer> jusss~]# 告诉过你了用Gparted，先设置分区列表比如ms-dos或者gpt，然后慢慢分区玩儿
<jusss> Pudge: 果然可以多个分区，
<Pudge> jusss: ..你老是听别人说，看别人做，自己不试试，
<jusss> Pudge: 我也分了3个，onlylove和hunxu给我说要什么hdd模式。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 干想能想出翔来
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> onlylove这货的话也能信？ 忽悠哥升级到awesome，就再不敢出现了
<Pudge> 3.5
<necomancer> Pudge~]# awesome 3.5是不是什么语法都改了的那个版本？
<Pudge> necomancer: 也不是什么都改了，改了2个关键性语法。。
<jusss> Pudge: 那可以是3个不同的文件系统吗？
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 反正那次更新邮件里表里一群哥们儿抱怨，不过喜闻乐见地说，我是openbox党。
<jusss> Pudge: sdb1 fat32 sdb2 ext3
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。当然可以
<Pudge> jusss: 不过我也是猜的
<Pudge> jusss: 你自己试试
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<necomancer> 可以
<necomancer> 每个分区可以不同的文件系统
<Pudge> jusss: 根据我的认知，是没问题的。
<jusss> necomancer: 那sdb还需要文件系统吗？
<necomancer> sdb是整个优盘
<necomancer> 的意思
<Pudge> necomancer: openbox用过一段时间，感觉留不住我。。
<necomancer> 不需要
<jusss> necomancer: 哦
<jusss> necomancer: 那u盘跟硬盘没什么区别了？
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 我本来是compiz+xfce4，然后某次更新导致xfce-session和glibc尿不到一个壶里虽然短暂但是我还是换了ob
<necomancer> jusss~]# 对。
<Pudge> necomancer: 感觉xfce不伦不类，没有gnome骚，没有ob和awesome素
<necomancer> Pudge~]# 我本来一直用fusion-icon直接做session的，不过xfce不是图省事儿么……勉强也够轻量就忍了。
 * Pudge 饿了，去煎鸟肝吃
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] hdd ，那个是说 u 盘的控制芯片吧？
<jusss> 啊呜虫，讲下吧，那个hdd
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: 别讲，等会又扯出来ssd，晚上别想睡了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] u 盘有好几种启动模式，我也不了解。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] usb-hdd ， usb-fdd ，usb-zip 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个和 bios 里的设定是对应的。
<jusss> 那怎么判断我的u盘是什么模式
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] diskgenius 格式化的时候能看到可以转换。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道 linux 下有什么工具来转换。
<jusss> 那现在我可以用fdisk直接在U盘上创建多个分区，是不是说明是usb-hdd模式
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道。
<necomancer> hdd指硬盘，zip是一类磁盘，fdd是软盘
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.diskgenius.cn/help/usbboot.asp
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ... ⇪ 制作USB启动盘 - DiskGenius
<necomancer> 这三类都可以挂usb所以有分别吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] u 盘插上电脑的时候，它会模拟成这些设备。
<necomancer> 和分区神马的没关系吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看主板的 bios 支持从什么设备启动了。
<necomancer> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.udashi.com/n/20121123/158.html
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ... ⇪ 浅谈U盘各种启动模式 - 相关资讯 - U大师
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这里也有些介绍。
<necomancer> 一言以蔽之：和分区关系不大？
<necomancer> 晚了，碎叫了，各位晚安
<Pudge> 我现在只想知道awesome3.5 如何才能让udisk-glue插件正常加载
<jusss> 啊呜虫，这个和U盘分区有关系吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不清楚。
<jusss> 在linux里好像可以同时挂载一个u盘上的3个不同文件系统的主分区，但在win上好像只能挂载一个主分区sdb1
<jusss> Pudge: 该睡觉去了
<jusss> Pudge: 今天晚上终于有点收获了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: man fdisk里没说disk identifier是啥
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在多屏下 linux装什么可以快速定位到另一个屏幕，我在xfce
<knownbad> 滑鼠？
<Meowoo> 是哦
<Meowoo> 我要移动很长距离才能转到零一屏幕，我感觉应该有好的方式的
<Meowoo> 但我找了很长时间都搜不到
<Meowoo> knownbad, 知道么，我在网上找了很长时间都找不到额。貌似 unity 自带有，但我在xfce里没有设置
<Meowoo> knownbad, 知道么
<Meowoo> 怎么总跑来跑去的
<knownbad> Meowoo: 睡吧。
<^k^>  05:02
<Pudge> ^k^: 几点了？
<^k^> Pudge, 下午1点。  05:39 
<Pudge> ^k^: 坑爹吗
<^k^> Pudge, 我不知道该说些什么。  05:39 
<abinex> ^k^: 坑爸爸么？
<^k^> abinex, 你可以这样提问吗？  06:21 
<abinex> ……
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130610/006439.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 美国NSA监控泄密者：从此流亡海外_科技_腾讯网
<abinex> NSA建立了一套基础设施系统，几乎能截获任何通信数据。借这样的能力，大部分通信数据都被自动保存。如果我要查你的电子邮件或你妻子的手机信息，所要做的就是使用截获的数据。我可以获得你的电子邮件、密码、通话记录和信用卡信息
<abinex> 这个比Q还牛
<abinex> 你的一举一动都了如指掌
<abinex> 不用Q你了
<abinex> 就等你自己投入罗网
<knownbad> 中国也有，只大家都习惯了。
<suiang> 你们好早哦
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-11
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 装了一个gnome fallback，但是标题栏里面没有时间显示。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443753 这是什么问题？ 系统是13.04 Gnome 3 版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjyzhxw — 2013-06-11 8:16
<abinex> 昨晚没看wwdc
<abinex> 睡觉去了
<abinex> 也没买成手机
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 帽子
<abinex> LOL
<NiuTouRen> abinex: ignoreä½ .
<abinex> ？
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 逆天了
<NiuTouRen> lainme: 珍妮饼干, 已下单. 谢谢.
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 在哪里看海？
<abinex> 水果已经找不到大型的猫科动物来做系统代号了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> Google 已经搞过了HTC、三星、LG
<abinex> 生出4个龟儿子
<abinex> LG表示不再替google生 GN了
<Pudge> nexus 4 如何
<Pudge> 好像性价比很高的样子
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 其实下一代iPhone不叫iPhone5s
<abinex> 也不叫iPhone6
<abinex> 就叫the New iPhone
<Pudge> jobs走了，iphone还有存在的意义？
<fate> hello,my friend!
<abinex> Pudge: 必须存在
<fate> what are you doing?
<abinex> 还能当表啊
<fate> 嘎嘎噶
<abinex> iMadper: 你的牛头呢？
<abinex> LOL
<Pudge> abinex: 现在就没哪款手机关机了还能到点闹
<Pudge> 还是以前的功能机好
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 闹钟, 用手表.
<abinex> Pudge: 额，我用的诺基亚就可以
<iMadper> Pudge: 稳定/可靠.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装个consolekit. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443754 在贱兔下要编译安装300东西，这正常吗？ 谁能用我听得懂的话帮我解释下dbus, consolekit 都是些什么东西。thx. 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-06-11 8:47
<iMadper> Pudge: 手机, 经常没电的东西. 忘记充电怎么办?
<abinex> 到时间就会自动闹
<abinex> 完了以后，问我要不要开机
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 手机呢，最好可以运行一个计划任务
<abinex> 自动开机，关机
<iMadper> 今天是个好日子呀, 内核/git/guile/lwqq都升级了.
<Pudge> iMadper: 我都是专门买个闹钟，sb 手机经常闹的时候光闪屏幕不发生
<abinex> 比如每天晚上睡觉了，自动关机
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 是呀. 还是要找个稳定的.
<Pudge> abinex: 你手机啥系统，这么高级，关机了还能到点开机
<abinex> Pudge: 额，诺基亚手机啊X6-00
<abinex> 16GB
<Pudge> abinex: 自动关机好说，自动开机有点高级
<Pudge> abinex: 假关机？其实只是休眠？
<iMadper> Pudge: blackberry可以
<abinex> 到了每天早上，只要电池有电，它就会开机
<Pudge> iMadper: 那必须有个子系统还在运行啊，不然怎么可能
<iMadper> Pudge: 是休眠
<abinex> Pudge: 里面有个时钟啊
<abinex> 单独供电的
<iMadper> Pudge: bios都有, 自动开机功能
<Pudge> iMadper: 手机很少有啊，反正我用过的几款，都不行
<abinex> 这样，就不会掉时间了
<abinex> 普通的手机就没这个功能了，一旦关机取出电池，再开机，就需要重新设置时间
<abinex> 那些就少了一个内置的纽扣电池
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀.
<abinex> 本来还想买魅族的
<abinex> 看了网上的评论
<abinex> 都是发热厉害
<abinex> 果然名不虚传
<stardiviner> Emacs下有哪些强大的控制窗口的插件？ navigate,move,resize,tiling.等功能的。
<abinex> 我也到店里亲自试用了一下，结果被烫到了
 * stardiviner Emacs下有哪些强大的控制窗口的插件？ navigate,move,resize,tiling.等功能的。
<abinex> 魅族MX2在听筒附近发热非常厉害
<Pudge> abinex: 怎么不买nexus4, 不到200欧
<abinex> 刚开机没有多久
<stardiviner> abinex: 我买了一只，我也看到发热的评论了，但是用着还行。还有一个就是不能SD卡扩展真是无比蛋腾
<abinex> stardiviner: 额，我是真的被烫到了
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我用window.el, 不过, 我用的不多...
<abinex> Pudge: 在店里没看到有LG nexus4
<stardiviner> abinex: 确实很烫手，我外加了手机外壳，勉强可以
<Pudge> abinex: 废话，还没开卖呢，再等2周
<abinex> Pudge: 有三星的google Nexus
<Pudge> abinex: google play官网可以开始预订了，200欧一个，包邮哦
<iMadper> stardiviner: 其实就是自带的.
<abinex> 可是为什么那个三星的手机屏幕发黄的厉害啊
<abinex> 额，两部手机都是发黄，
<abinex> 我怀疑是翻新机
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥东西, 200欧?
<abinex> 后盖也不是很紧密
<iMadper> Pudge: 四儿子?
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩
<stardiviner> iMadper: 。。。。。无比强大的Emacs没有一个无比强大的window管理插件，真是让我傻眼了
<Pudge> 性价比超高
<abinex> iMadper: 牛头小4 200欧元
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 牛头人N4
<abinex> iMadper: 给你个建议
<abinex> 要么？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 你怎么知道没有?
<iMadper> stardiviner: 你需要什么效果?
<iMadper> stardiviner: escreen, 强大, 但是我用不到, 所以我不用而已. 你想要自己去研究一下吧
<October21> iMadper: 你用guile做什么啊
<iMadper> October21: 跑别人写的插件.
<stardiviner_> iMadper: thanks
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 别老说xx没有xx东西, 你都没找过.
<October21> guile主要提供给什么用
<October21> GIMP之类吗
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 我找了，直接在emacs wiki里搜索window，但是几个都不够综合性，都是功能单一。
<stardiviner_> October21: 直接看guile主页的介绍。
<October21> 嗯
<iMadper> October21: guile貌似还是很广泛的, 不过, 我用的不广泛...
 * iMadper tmd!!! 劳资现在的水平, 都没法给妹子修电脑了!!!!
<suiang> liunx 软件基本都是单一的 不像win下的软件啥功能都加上 恨不得一个软件就搞定所有的东西
 * iMadper 学linux有个屁用
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 你的水平不够修电脑？现在妹子水平都这么高了么？
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 不是呀, 是windows的问题, 我真不知道怎么下手了
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 直接ghost，永远的ghost彻底解决啊
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 就像关机重启解决很多问题一样
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 我小学就用这招... 十多年了, 还用这招....
<suiang> iMadper 两手抓 两手都要硬 哈哈
<stardiviner_> suiang: 不是，window管理所需要的功能也不算很多啊，而且很多什么resize，tiling的插件也就几行代码的事情啊，怎么集成的就算是windows 软件那样呢？
<iMadper> suiang: 是呀!
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 你需要啥功能, 举个例子来看看. 我不觉得, 需要个window manager呀
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 不是吧，其实现在的也依然不少妹子不会修电脑啊，
<Pudge> iMadper: 重装啊，越慢越好，能和妹子呆一起久一些
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 确实不会, 但是, 不能啥问题你都给人家重装吧?
<stardiviner_> iMadper: window {navigate,resize,move,tiling}就这么多啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 都说了, 异地...
<Pudge> ghost太快，不适合泡妹子，适合给兄弟装
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 就这几个功能, 要插件干嘛?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。飞过去
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 确实，真要搞技术的话，DLL，注册表之类的也就是基本了。。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你给钱, 我立马去
<abinex> iMadper: 慢慢整
<Pudge> iMadper: 泡妹子不舍得花钱怎么行
<suiang> Pudge 好阴险 你是不是还要留后门呢
<abinex> 先拆机
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是舍不得, 是拿不出来. 我现在还是实习生呢.
<abinex> 清理一下灰尘
<stardiviner_> iMadper: emacs自己就有这些功能？
<Pudge> suiang: 必须的，感情危机的时候，马上把系统弄垮
<iMadper> stardiviner_: ... 怎么会没有....
<abinex> Pudge: 狠
<iMadper> stardiviner_: tiling... C-x 2   C-x 3
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 这不叫tailing吗?
<abinex> Pudge: 高招啊
<stardiviner_> iMadper: iMadper 那个不是啊，那个是split啊
<abinex> 系统跨了，马上感情又好哦
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 那你的tailing是怎么个弄法?
<suiang> Pudge 可见经常干
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥当时大学的时候，一个月就300生活费，为了追妹子，各种打工啊，一周一次必胜客眼睛都不眨一下的
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 就是Awesome WM那种窗口管理方式
<abinex> Pudge: 追到了吗
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 我是emacser, 不用awesome那渣渣
<abinex> 妹子
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你眼镜不干吗?
<Pudge> abinex: 妥妥的啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 不眨眼, 眼睛不干吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。别找茬，好严肃的话题
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 呵呵，就是瓦片式窗口管理方式。
<iMadper> Pudge: 我在广州的时候, 请客都去兰桂坊的
<iMadper> Pudge: 还有香兰
<Pudge> iMadper: 是啥。。没去过。
<iMadper> Pudge: 兰桂坊, 光一直螃蟹180, 我都不心疼
<Pudge> iMadper: 一次不行啊，必须保持频率啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 经常去呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 有钱，
<iMadper> Pudge: 香兰之类的印尼菜
<Pudge> iMadper: 土豪
<iMadper> Pudge: 一次两个人不到200吧
<suiang> iMadper 你不心疼 螃蟹心疼了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，2个人就吃一只螃蟹？
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛还没必胜客贵呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 你大爷, 我说有螃蟹, 谁说只有螃蟹了
<iMadper> Pudge: 必胜客, 太咸
<Pudge> iMadper: 你说，一只螃蟹180,2人不到200
<Pudge> iMadper: 剩下20还能上个菜？
<suiang> iMadper 20只够上水的了
<iMadper> Pudge: 苨马, 我说, 香兰, 两个人二百, 谁说兰桂坊也是200了?
<Pudge> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> suiang: 20, 上茶/饮料都不够, 白水免费.
 * iMadper 我去查查, 北京有没有兰桂坊
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥大学请的起的也就必胜客了，再贵就卖了我吧
<iMadper> 我擦, 竟然成酒吧了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是帮人宰猪去来赚钱吧? 对得起你屠夫的称号
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 没理解. 我也用tailing window manager, 没觉得有啥是emacs里面做不到的. 说个实际的功能.
 * Pudge 不是tilting么。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 这都被你发现了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我这是啥... 尾巴...
<stardiviner_> iMadper: tiling master left...
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 不懂
<stardiviner_> im
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 你不是用者tiling window manager 么？
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 是呀. 怎么了?
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 就是左边是主窗口，右边都是小窗口
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 你要自动管理?
<stardiviner_> iMadper: layouts 切换
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 那是 awesome那种渣渣的自动瓦片才有的渣渣
<Pudge> iMadper: awesome不是渣渣
<Pudge> iMadper: 你想对喷么
<iMadper> Pudge: 不.
<October21> 其实我也用awesome
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 这种模式不是awesome才有的啊，凡是tiling WM就是这样的啊，只是可能稍有不同而已
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 有很多手动瓦片的.
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 不可能凡是tiling wm就这样
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 是有手动的啊，我是说layout。。。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 我知道有手动.
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 很多瓦片不提供自动的
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 我说的也是layout
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 不管手动还是自动，能切换各种layout就好
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 能切换layout, 就是自动了
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 好吧，是我弱了。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 很多wm不提供的
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 你用i3wm/stumpwm/dswm
 * iMadper 最爱: 屌丝wm
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 那就给我两者都上吧。。
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 我也想用stumpwm，但是最近没时间折腾
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 需要在Emacs里用tiling
<iMadper> stardiviner_: emacs, 啥插件都不要, 就已经是平铺了
<MeaCulpa> 哥windows都瓦片过
<Pudge> 。。。emacs这种东西，不平铺，难道还能浮动？
<Pudge> 有点难度啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 对呀, 所以 stardiviner_ 一直要tiling功能, 我就一直没理解他想要的是啥 因为默认就有了
<Pudge> iMadper: 他只是想要改layout方式吧。。
<October21> i3和 ion3是什么关系？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 明白了... 是不是? stardiviner_ ^^
<stardiviner_> Pudge: 是啊，哥真心要求很简单，要个master left layout啊。。。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 晕, 你要的是个布局!!!
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 用 emacs-layout-restore + 自己写二十几行代码, 就能搞定
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 我前面就说了是layout嘛。我是不是什么地方不知道你们说的东西以至于我说的你们完全不知道？
<Pudge> 交流有障碍
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 我一直不知道, 你指的瓦片功能是啥...
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 举个例子，还没搞过elisp。
<Pudge> 。。瓦片=平铺=tilting
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也是这么理解的
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 我作为一个awesome曾经用户，觉得就是表面的那种按键切换layout。。。。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 这得自己去写. 估计得要一个小时, 来熟悉window manager的接口
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 好吧，自己动手干吧
<stardiviner_> 结果还是这样了，说了大半天。。。。。真伤心
<iMadper> stardiviner_:  window-layout      20130408.... available  window layout manager [github]
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 自己搜索一下, 大把现成的插件
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 这个貌似可以唉。。。我搜索了，没见着这个啊。。。
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 你哪里搜索的？google？
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 难道duckduckgo没有？
<iMadper> stardiviner_: emacs自带的搜索....
<iMadper> stardiviner_: C-s
<stardiviner_> iMadper: emacs自带的？怎么搞的？
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 碰见伸手党时的惯用伎俩，就是加上away
<stardiviner_> Pudge: 不是伸手党来着
<Pudge> stardiviner_: 跟我说没用。。我只是在描述一个结果。
<suiang> 哈哈
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 没, 我刷牙洗脸去了, 大清早起来之后, 一直在这里耗着呢....
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: list-packages
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 不配合。。
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 多消失一会能死啊
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: lol~ 我最烦的是, 提问不清的人.
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 哇 你刷牙洗脸 好快啊
<iMadper_AWAY> suiang: 恩, 所以很多蛀牙
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 这个不是elpa么？好像elpa不够全吧，有些在github上的插件不在elpa里的？
<Pudge> suiang: 码农的基本素质
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 我只是说我在哪里搜索的.
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 哦
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 回答你问我的那个问题
<suiang> Pudge 是不是洗脸水淑下口就完事了 ^_^
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 那插件还挺难配的貌似, 我看代码, 貌似不简单
<Pudge> suiang: 吐点口水脸上摸一下就完事
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 还tm不如不洗了!
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 额，我github还在打圈圈。。。。网络不行
<suiang> Pudge 点点点....
<Pudge> stardiviner_: 准备伸手了么，做铺垫？
 * iMadper_AWAY 
<Pudge> stardiviner_: iMadper_AWAY 邮箱已经打开做好准备
 * iMadper_AWAY 学英语去.
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: ... ...
<stardiviner_> Pudge: 靠啊。截图给你看。
<Pudge> stardiviner_: 别。。
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 我直接在 list-package 里面下载的... cc stardiviner_
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 你去打开邮箱吧
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 别发给我，我是围观的
<suiang> Pudge 你是点火的
<Pudge> suiang: 不点火我围观空气啊
<Pudge> suiang: 这里太安静了，不好
<suiang> Pudge 我帮你扇风...
<Pudge> suiang: 别光说啊，弄点实质的
<suiang> Pudge 扇子都准备好了
<stardiviner_> 得，来张图片：http://imagebin.org/260991
<Pudge> 我草，逼我的屏幕还大
<Pudge> 我17.3''都装不下
<suiang> Pudge 滚轮滚半天 没看到边...
<Pudge> jusss这逼，以看我在线，吓跑了。
 * iMadper_AWAY 看了下代码, 总觉得, window-layout 是给 elisp expert用的... 
 * iMadper_AWAY 老子还是不折腾了...
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 这么高级？？？也从list-package下载个看看吧，看不懂代码，看英文总是没问题的
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 我用ubuntu 一个多月了 还不会折腾呢 ^_^
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 设计挺好的, 至少, 我看他函数命名什么的, 都很好理解.
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 真的要研究, 估计一个下午也搞定了
<Pudge> stardiviner_: http://www.doc88.com/p-405596678591.html 这个是你需要的
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ t: Emacs 编辑环境，第 5 部分 确定您的 Emacs 视图的形状 - 计算机教材 - 道客巴巴
<Pudge> stardiviner_: 看完了汇报，我等着你在emac版的加精贴
<suiang> stardiviner_ 上学以来英语老师都不认识我 也从来没及格过 嘿嘿
<stardiviner_> Pudge: 谢了。我哪会写帖子啊，也就新手一个，要是能有那水平。。。。
<stardiviner_> suiang: 英语和语文我都还不错，就是数学非常差。。。。
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: .... 那文章讲的东西, 估计 stardiviner_ 第一天学emacs的时候就会了...
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 那文章讲啥的，我就看了个标题，觉得差不多就是他需要的。。
<iMadper_AWAY> suiang: 你是谁的马甲?
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 讲C-x 2
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 确实有不少知道的。当复习吧，迟早要重新看emacs的手册的
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 。。。标题不就是说，如何改视图布局么
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 自己的啊 才玩呢
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 看那玩艺, 浪费时间.... 不入看看elisp的tutor
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 难道是标题党？
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: lol~ 标题党了那就~
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 13.04 才第一次装ubuntu
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 确实，不过我在犹豫是先学common lisp呢还是先elisp。。。
<iMadper_AWAY> suiang: 哦.
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: cl学来干嘛?
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 论坛就这个id
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 写小程序。。。。
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: ruby/perl
<iMadper_AWAY> suiang: 没去过论坛.
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: ruby也要。。。
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 那就直接学ruby!
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: cl，和ruby我都很喜欢
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: metaprogramming ruby
<Pudge> administrator: 我艹，这id好霸气
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 是么？那就先ruby吧。
<Guest95863> :)
<Guest95863> hello
 * iMadper_AWAY 曾经误以为我会很喜欢cl, 实际上是看到cl脑残粉们对cl的描述之后产生的幻觉.
<Pudge> 。。怎么突然就萎了
<^k^> Guest95863:点点点.  10:29 
<stardiviner_> Guest95863: 。。。。你windows下看习惯了在linux里写adm用户名吧？
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 我是真的喜欢，至少是新手级别的那种喜欢，以前觉得（）很别扭，现在看着很优雅。。。。
<Guest95863> stardiviner_, 没有幽默感吗
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 坚决不攻击任何语言，也不准攻击awesome
<stardiviner_> Guest95863: sorry，
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 真的去学, 就觉得没那么优美了.
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: .... ....
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 比如？
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 1.要背的东西太多, 2.语法不自然, 3.学会了也没有.
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 。。你直接说第三条不就完了。
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 也对
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 做这么多铺垫。。
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 学会了没用, 是硬伤, 只能等慢慢再忘了
<iMadper_AWAY> cfy就是活生生的例子
<Guest95863> Pudge, administrator低权限感觉真好
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 语法啊，没有啊，我感觉python这样的也自然不到哪里去，所以第二个不理会，第一个，不清楚。第三个，没反驳的理由。。。。
<Pudge> Guest95863: 。。。这算是搭讪么
<Guest95863> Pudge, 你是男是女
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: python, 虽然渣渣, 但是比cl语法自然.
<suiang> Guest95863 你猜他男女的？
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 屠夫妹子, Guest95863 明显看上你了
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 没觉得程序语言能自然到哪里去。真和自然语言比较起来，都差远了，所以也就没觉得什么了
<Pudge> Guest95863: 这地方能碰到个女的，你就可以去买彩票了
<Guest95863> Pudge, 你好妹子
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 真有俩
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: 验证过得
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 碰不到，有蛋用
<suiang> Guest95863 你是说他好娘吗 哈哈
<Guest95863> suiang, 哈哈
<stardiviner_> Guest95863: 要小心，这里是龙潭虎穴。。。
<Guest95863> stardiviner_, 安语文不及格，？龙潭虎穴？
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: ADL才是王道，programming language都是渣渣
<suiang> Guest95863 打招呼至少 应该是“你好，妹子”放在一起就是 你好妹子 不是你好女人了嘛
<stardiviner_> Pudge: ADL是啥？
<stardiviner_> suiang: 妹子和女人是不同的两种生物。。。。
<Pudge> ^k^: ADL是什么
<suiang> stardiviner_ 只知道ADSL
<Guest95863> suiang, 妹子你好
<stardiviner_> suiang: 我也是
<suiang> Gu
<Pudge> kk今天休假么
<Pudge> 还是我的问题太有难度了。。
<suiang> Guest95863 好你妹子
<Guest95863> suiang, 我好man
<stardiviner_> ^k^: What's ADL?
<Pudge> ^k^: 什么是ADL
<^k^> stardiviner_, 搜索...搜索... PLEASE STAND BY。  10:39 
<Pudge> 真tm2
<stardiviner_> Pudge: kk是外国人。。。。
<Pudge> stardiviner_: architecture description language
<suiang> ^k^ what's ADSL?
<suiang> ^k^ what's man?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04的开机音乐怎么替换？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443756 最近发现《翠星的加尔冈蒂亚》中有一段（就是插播完广告回来时的画面的配乐）很适合做开机音乐，但我不知道在哪里替换开机音乐，特来请教菊苣们~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2013-06-11 10:18
<Guest95863> ^k^: ADL: Apple Die Last
<^k^> Guest95863, 你多大了？  10:40 
<suiang> haha
<Pudge> kk 今天忘记吃药了
<Guest95863> ^k^, ^k^ years old
<suiang> ^k^ 今天你吃药了没？
<^k^> suiang, 你通常如何介绍自己呢？  10:41 
<suiang> ...
<Pudge> 别豆他了，过会要死机了
<Guest95863> Pudge, 死机好阿，可以上MS新闻了
<suiang> ^k^ I'm kk,xxx years old....
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 终于看懂 emacs-layout了...
<black_name_list> :)
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 估计花了我40分钟的时间... 还没开始实际折腾呢...
<black_name_list> administrator不算Guest
<Meowoo> 独立显卡能够在linux运行暗黑3么
<iMadper_AWAY> linux能运行暗黑3吗?
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。。大哥，你能歇会么
<black_name_list> MeaCulpa, 可以玩alias
<Meowoo> 且 cpu 是玩具 atom
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 。。。。
<Meowoo> 可以哦
<Meowoo> 应该可以吧
<iMadper_AWAY> 严重怀疑
<Meowoo> Pudge, 怎么了，我直来这么一会哦
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你从上周就在了，
<Meowoo> 我两年前就在这了好吗
<Meowoo> 我是刚来，只问了一句哦
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我是说同样的问题
<black_name_list> Meowoo, 你这礼拜很强
<iMadper_AWAY> Meowoo: 我擦... 你来两年了>
<Meowoo> 上周是问买不买玩具上网本
<Meowoo> 我已经买了玩具上网本了
<black_name_list> iMadper_AWAY, 我来5年了
<iMadper_AWAY> black_name_list: 我擦,  你来五年了
<Meowoo> 现在是问能不能玩暗黑3，我儿子想玩
 * iMadper_AWAY 然后我来四年了, 但是还是不认识你们.... 
<black_name_list> iMadper_AWAY, 我来5分钟了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 1,1000块预算的笔记本，2,装ubuntu跑不动，改xubuntu，3,双屏幕如何显示，4,双屏幕能显示了但是闲鼠标跨屏幕移动太慢，5,如何这个本上跑暗黑3给你孩子玩
<suiang> iMadper_AWAY 我算算我来多久了 好像我来的时候恐龙还没没灭绝呢...
<Pudge> 我艹，这个频道的人都背下来了
<Meowoo> 哦
 * iMadper_AWAY 再有乱说的, 一律t
<black_name_list> iMadper_AWAY, 别T我
<Meowoo> 1我已解决，2我装了xubuntu，3已经解决了.4我不知道怎么办，但无所谓，5是我现在的问题
<suiang> 好吧 我不说话 搬凳子坐着看Pudge点火 ...
<October21> 上网本都可以这样折腾
 * Pudge 火已点燃，安心睡觉
<suiang> Pudge 小心烧PP
<Meowoo> 是额，我预算太低，然后儿子吵着要玩暗黑3.所以我来问问
<iMadper_AWAY> 放弃吧.
<Pudge> iMadper_AWAY: 你是第6个这样给他说的人
<suiang> Meowoo 放过那本本吧
<iMadper_AWAY> Pudge: lol~ 这个问题太容易回答了嘛
<iMadper_AWAY> Meowoo: 真的, 放弃吧
<suiang> 还是玩小鸟吧
<October21> 没论证一下吗
<iMadper_AWAY> 暗黑三现在多少钱>
<Meowoo> 我无所谓哦，我儿子吵着要玩。装了几个游戏要不玩不了，要不他不喜欢。就要暗黑3
<Meowoo> 不行，不算也得算哦
<Meowoo> 他现在在玩暗黑2
<suiang> Meowoo 你儿子多大了
<Pudge> 大哥，你就放过我们吧。。
<Meowoo> 8岁
<Meowoo> 说一句不行，我就死心了哦
<iMadper_AWAY> Meowoo: 不行呀. 都让你放弃了
<Pudge> 说了6句了，还不死心？
<iMadper_AWAY> Meowoo: 咋还要我们继续说... 就是不行. 带你儿子去网吧玩吧
<suiang> Meowoo 光我这一会就看到好多局了
<Meowoo> 我没看到，我在一边做其他事情
<suiang> Pudge 还不去睡觉
<Pudge> 。。。碉炸天
<Meowoo> 不好意思，那我匿了
<Pudge> 睡了，真不闹了
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 看了个大概，一些功能都有了，看上去像是你说的手动tiling
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 啊啊啊? 我看了, 是自动的呀
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 我没尝试, 不过我看代码, 是可以自动帮你弄好的呀
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 果然还是高手看的清楚啊，只靠英语来看还是不能很好理解
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: ... 我是随便看了看胡扯的, 万一我说错了, 就变成你吐嘈我了...
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 看到大部分是一些window操作的函数，想着应该是手动的了。
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 怎么会呢，你是高手嘛，吐糟算不上的。
<jusss> Pudge_dodo: 睡醒了没
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 把你想要的形状写进去就行了
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 嗯。先学习el吧，不然写不好配置和简单代码的
<jusss> iMadper_AWAY: fdisk -l出来的disk identifier是啥
<iMadper_AWAY> jusss: 文件系统编号
<jusss> iMadper_AWAY: 我的u盘disk identifier一直是0x00000000
<jusss> iMadper_AWAY: 这正常吗？
<iMadper_AWAY> jusss: 谁知道.
<iMadper_AWAY> jusss: 我不做fs这块儿.... 问别人吧.
<jusss> iMadper_AWAY: 哦
<jusss> 蛋蛋桑没在
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 再看了一遍，发现配置也挺简单，还有例子，模仿很容易。
<iMadper_AWAY> stardiviner_: 你试试看?
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 正在尝试，
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 快吃午饭了，回来上。
<abinex> http://it.southcn.com/9/2013-04/28/content_67959066.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 频繁死机暴露缺陷 三星手机深陷“字库门” IT维权新闻 南方网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防火墙阻止icmp协议的规则？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443761 sudo ufw reject proto icmp from any （图） 问题： 1.上面的规则是：阻止外部电脑使用icmp协议，向本机发送任何数据。 但是，规则是错误的。 为什么ufw防火墙不可以用协议：icmp？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-06-11 11:20
<stardiviner_> iMadper_AWAY: 简单的测试：截图-》http://imagebin.org/260995 吃饭去了。
<administrator_> 复活了
<jusss> administrator_: ?
<administrator_> jusss, ??
<jusss> administrator_: 什么复活了？
<administrator_> jusss, 掉线了
<administrator_> jusss, 有人那我网络玩一下吗
<jusss> administrator_: 不懂？
<administrator_> UP-Line-6M/s , DOWN-Line-6M/s
<administrator_> jusss, 有人拿我网络玩一下吗
<jusss> administrator_: 有，把你网络拿来吧
<syc> ？？？
<syc> 这个都能借？
<jusss> administrator_: 给我开ssh服务，我要上twitter
<administrator_> jusss, syc 我的是pppoe光纤
<administrator_> pppoe还有光纤。。。。。
<jusss> administrator_: 电信的就是
<syc> administrator_, 找个代理上就是了。
<lainme> iMadper_AWAY: 不客气
<syc> 大家有好的小片子地址么，分享一下。
<jusss> syc: tokyo hot?
<administrator_> syc, 和谐！没有
<jusss> syc: queen8?
<syc> administrator_, 不怕我有代理
<jusss> syc: thepiratebay.se?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@ )
<syc> goagent 10G流量
<jusss> youporn.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ youporn.com)
<jusss> x-art.com?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox21.0屡次导致系统崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443760 如题，彻底崩溃到只能按电源，出现系统崩溃文本界面，各位有没有类似情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinery — 2013-06-11 11:15
<administrator_> syc, http://120.234.133.8/这里有
<administrator_> syc, http://120.234.133.8/            这里有
<administrator_> syc, 看到了吗
<syc> administrator_, win8下面可以看，我的fedora18 还没配置好
<administrator_> syc, 看到了什么呢
<syc> administrator_, 没看到。
<administrator_> syc, 什么都没有吗
<syc> administrator_, 没有，你这是什么？
<administrator_> syc, 网页也没有吗
<jusss> x-art原来是要收费的。。。
<syc> administrator_, 木有，这个真没
<administrator_> syc, 我错了t_t
<syc> administrator_, 你发的是什么？
<administrator_> syc, http://120.234.133.8/~administrator/truth.png
<administrator_> syc, 有图真相！！！
<syc> administrator_, 小片子？
<administrator_> syc, 看到吗
<syc> administrator_, 这个真没看到。
<administrator_> syc, 连接的图看到吗
<jiero> 漂亮女孩到处都是，不过这个高三竟然把我认作和她同龄。。。
<administrator_> syc, ..........
<jiero> 。。。
<syc> administrator_, 我架个代理试下。
<administrator_> jiero, 你是妹子吧
<jusss> administrator_: 她是
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> administrator_: 她是个妹子，整天晒自拍
 * jiero 是男人
<jiero> jusss: 你的照片拿来
<administrator_> jiero, i=jiero    ;    i <3 妹子   （我明白了，你想说她比你小）
<jiero> administrator_: 。因为还有个初二的孩子，她一开始以为我们是一起的，她还以为我是初中的。。。
<jiero> lol
<administrator_> jiero, 我错了
<administrator_> iMadper, 管头出现了！   别T我
<jiero> iMadper: 漂亮女孩子那么多，你一定要她的理由是什么
<administrator_> jiero, 她是第一个
<iMadper> jiero: 我也不知道~ 不过我不用知道, 我只需要知道, 我现在很像追她, 就好了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome-linux.zip 解压后chromium怎么运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443762 从http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html下的最新版 统计信息: 发表于 由 enncoco — 2013-06-11 11:57
<jiero> iMadper:  变得更好玩些。
<jiero> iMadper: 开始写你的blog，写小说吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 不写.... 那是文艺青年干的事情, 我是二逼青年, 不做那事情...
<jiero> iMadper 这位2b青年，你属于那种自己可以改变自己性格的人
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 改变不了屌丝2b青年的命运
<jiero> iMadper  。为什么
<iMadper> 因为不想改...
<jiero> iMadper 命运是啥。
<iMadper> jiero: 屌丝... 的命运...
 * jiero 知道自己玩游戏有好运气，在玩游戏之外运气很差
<jiero> iMadper 。屌丝这种分类，挺没意思的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 是一种心态~
<jiero> iMadper 无法理解。
<iMadper> jiero: 自嘲嘛~
<jiero> iMadper 最终买了什么礼物？泳衣？
<iMadper> jiero: 饼干~
<jiero> iMadper 哦。。。把我吃掉吧。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
 * jiero 刚刚想到，拼图。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper: 你写个拼图程序，把两个人的合影拼了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 好办法!
<Helcrops_> 大家好
<Helcrops_> 有人在吗。求助一个问题，搜索很久没有结果
<^k^> Helcrops_:点点点.  12:33 
<Helcrops_> http://blog.csdn.net/fisher_jiang/article/details/4732702
<^k^> Helcrops_ ⇪ t: ubuntu 系统字体全部口口口口口口口口口口口口的解决办法 - fisher_jiang的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<Helcrops_> 跟这个描述的差不多
<iMadper> Helcrops_: 装多几个字体
<Helcrops_> 我一直用都没事的啊
<jusss> Helcrops_: WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono
<Helcrops_> jusss: 现在fctix都是方框
<Helcrops_> jusss: 我查了那些帖子改字体没啥用
<jusss> Helcrops_: locale
<jusss> Helcrops_: 改locale
<Helcrops_> iMadper: 开始是在sublimetext中出现 pango warning
<Helcrops_> jusss: locale 改到 zh.utf-8?
<jusss> Helcrops_: 不知。。。
<necomancer> Helcrops_~]# zh_CN.UTF-8
<jusss> zh_CN.utf8
<iMadper> Helcrops_: locale -a
<iMadper> Helcrops_: 返回什么?
<iMadper> Helcrops_: sublimetext啥东西?
<jusss> necomancer: disk identifier是啥
<October21> iMadper: 一个编辑器
<Helcrops_> iMadper: 。。。
<jusss> necomancer: fdisk出来的，我的是0x00000000
<iMadper> Helcrops_: ...
<Helcrops_> 貌似所有gtk程序挂掉了
<iMadper> Helcrops_: ...是个屁呀? 我问你, locale -a返回啥
<jiero> 吃完饭了
<jusss> Helcrops_: 她让你把locale -a的信息贴出来
<Helcrops_> iMadper: 当然是一堆东西啊
<jusss> 。。。
<iMadper> Helcrops_: .... ....
<iMadper> Helcrops_: 不愿意说, 算了...
<jiero> fcitx 的错误的话，就是你乱改字体了吧。
<Helcrops_> C
<Helcrops_> C.UTF-8
<Helcrops_> en_AG
<Helcrops_> en_AG.utf8
<Helcrops_> en_AU.utf8
<Helcrops_> en_BW.utf8
<jusss> Helcrops_: 你主要看LC_CTYPE是啥
<^k^> Helcrops_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jusss> 好像是这个名字
<iMadper> +q了还能说话.
<necomancer> jusss~]# 是你整个硬盘的识别码一类的吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 他一直刷屏, 我能不t吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 暴力执法呀，
<October21> 城管啊
<jusss> iMadper: 都+q了
<iMadper> jusss: +q了也一直在说呀
<Helcrops_> iMadper: 一定是故意的
<jiero> Helcrops_: 看置顶
<jusss> iMadper: 你延迟。。。
<October21> 你没告诉他往那贴
<jiero> October21: 应该看
<jiero> Helcrops_: 主题里有发言规则
<jusss> necomancer: 为什么我的是0x00000000
<Helcrops_> 好吧。我以为一行来着
<iMadper> 说我暴利执法的, 都来自己看看: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753751/
<jusss> necomancer: 然后我用fdisk创建了个dos的分区表，disk identifier就不是0x0000000了
<Helcrops_> jusss: 关键是kde程序都好着呢
<iMadper> 我是看小k+q不管用, 我才t的
<jusss> necomancer: 这是为啥，
<jusss> Helcrops_: 没用过kde，我是一个一直生活在gnome2的人。。。
<iMadper> Helcrops_: gconf里面的字体设置错了. 我猜的.
<Helcrops_> jusss: gtk是依赖pango渲染字体的吗？
<jiero> iMadper:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753757/
<necomancer> jusss~]# 我只知道这个数是随机的，类似签名，在分区列表被创建的时候就会改
<jusss> Helcrops_: 我不懂，问 iMadper
<jusss> necomancer: 那它有用吗？
 * jiero 好奇 thunderbird的反spam能力
<necomancer> jusss~]# 好像windows来找这个东西启动，改了windows就起不了了，linux下grub一类的都不鸟这货。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是吧, 按照字母顺序, 我这个都到n了
<necomancer> jusss~]# 这是写在mbr里的
 * jiero 看了看这个游戏的视频 http://www.lgdb.org/game/running_rifles，觉得这确实是最近几年同类中最棒的了。
<Helcrops_> 找到个 ubuntu英文环境下中文显示小方块的解决
<Helcrops_> 我看看去
<iMadper> locale -a | grep -i cn
<jiero> http://50problems50days.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Solve 50 problems in 50 days
<jiero> http://52weeksofux.com/
<jusss> necomancer: u盘也有mbr?
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 52 Weeks of UX
<iMadper> jusss: 有.
<necomancer> jusss~]# 有的。
<jusss> 哦
<jiero> https://www.ted.com/talks/matt_cutts_try_something_new_for_30_days.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Matt Cutts: Try something new for 30 days | Video on TED.com
<jiero> good butt
<jusss> 估计没人蛋疼去u盘搞个efi分区吧
<jiero> iMadper: 我有个 256MB内存 40GB硬盘的thinkpad
<jiero> iMadper: 她能干什么呢。
<iMadper> jusss: 吃灰.
<iMadper> jiero: 跑个dnsserver还是可以的吧?
<jiero> iMadper:  dns server 干嘛的？
<iMadper> jiero: 别的, 就只能吃灰了.
<iMadper> jiero: 把你的www.baidu.com 转换成61,54,33.41
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<jiero> iMadper: 可以当CD播放器
<jiero> 。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 确实
<jiero> iMadper: 可以播放大量音乐哈，可以编程哈
<jiero> 文本处理
<iMadper> jiero: 反映很慢吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 跑xfce?
<jiero> iMadper: 输入文字不需要反应。
<iMadper> jiero: 启动文本处理软件....
<jiero> iMadper: 现在跑得是原来某人装的windows xp sp3
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那还行
<jiero> iMadper:  notepad++之类的？
<jiero> iMadper: linux的话，显卡很老很乖，是叫neomagic啥的
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 估计那个可以吧
<iMadper> jiero: 我没用过.
<iMadper> jiero: 显卡不会是问题
<jiero> iMadper: usb 只支持 1.1
<iMadper> jiero: 够了
 * necomancer 说: 哇古董机
<jiero> 1998/1999年的笔记本。
<jiero> PII 366
<iMadper> jiero: 你只写文本的话, 也只需要拷贝文本
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
 * necomancer 说: 1999年……有钱淫啊
 * necomancer 说: 1999年买thinkpad，果断有钱淫啊
<jiero> necomancer: 那人很可能是毒贩子。
<jiero> iMadper: 我们后来推测这个笔记本的原有者贩毒
 * necomancer 说: ……我靠
<iMadper> jiero: 然后, 你抢过来了? 你是缉毒大队的?!
<jiero> iMadper: 不是，是送的，老电脑对方不要了
<necomancer> jiero~]# 可以考虑跑服务器
<iMadper> jiero: 和着, 你亲戚是毒贩?
<jiero> 服务器没啥用处。
<jiero> iMadper: 不是是我亲戚以前的老板——她是贩卖家具的，但是后来停业多年都有钱，不能不联想到她贩毒被抓的弟弟的生意她也扯进去了
<jusss> iMadper: dnsserver也解决不了dns问题。。。
<iMadper> jusss: dns server解决不了dns问题, 那dhcpserver能解决?!
<jusss> iMadper: 我都用unbound用dnssec了还不是被gfwed...
<iMadper> jusss: 谁tm说是用来翻墙得了?!
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> 我理解错了？。。。
<jiero> jusss: 就是免得被中文域名那些绑架了
<jusss> jiero: 哦，那114.114...吧
<jiero> iMadper: 2006年的时候，我用这台电脑玩GBA模拟器，玩fallout，
<jiero>  现在它已经扩展到极限了哈。
<jiero> P2 366Mhz，不知道FLAC能播放了么。
<jusss> necomancer: mbr是在第一个主分区里面还是在第一个主分区前面？
<iMadper> jusss: 第一个分区前面
<iMadper> jusss: 分区表也在mbr里面, 要读取了mbr, 才知道第一个分区在哪里.
<necomancer> jusss~]# 很明显是前面……
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jusss> iMadper: 那第一个分区从cylinders 1开始，那1个cylinders有多大
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我把13.04装到了移动硬盘中，请问这个硬盘可以泛用到其他电脑上吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443766 是必须和我安装时用的电脑配置相同，还是可以直接应用到其他不同配置的电脑，13.04的网卡和显示驱动是否是通用的？如果不能通用，有没有什么办法能够预装其他驱动呢？
<^k^> 统计信息: 发表于 由 tjgyt — 2013-06-11 12:52
<iMadper> jusss: 你概念又错了. ...
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 问你, 什么叫tmd的 cylinders
<jusss> iMadper: 额，不知道。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你都来这里这么久了, 怎么还是个伸手党
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 勿做伸手党
<jusss> iMadper: 能改成欢迎伸手党吗。。。
 * necomancer 已将主题更改为：ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 勿做伸手党
<necomancer> cosplay一下管理员
<iMadper> jusss: cylinders, 是tmd的磁盘上面的一个环.
<jiero> 飞踢伸手党
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jusss: 你去下载本 <信息存储与管理>的电子书, 第二章好好看看.
<jusss> ...
<necomancer> iMadper~]# 求种子
<jusss> 我还是百度去吧，反正都一样，
<necomancer> iMadper~]# 这才叫伸手党
<jusss> 走了，拜
<chengshiding> 好久不见哈。大家还是那么的精力充沛
<jiero> 睡觉吧
<Helcrops> 再胡闹。我就换个没有gtk的系统去。。
<chengshiding> -help
<Helcrops> iMadper: 。。。不知道咋了有几个gtk程序好了
<necomancer> chengshiding~]# 是/help
<Helcrops> http://code.bulix.org/rlarhl-83735
<^k^> Helcrops ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<abinex> 央视曝光了浙江工商局对36款手机的抽查结果，其中结果显示三星多款手机不合格，电池热冲击检测显示，电池质量并不过关，极易引发爆炸。
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding:点点点.  13:14 
<chengshiding> hi
<Helcrops> 只剩下fcitx界面是个乱码了
<Helcrops> 真个性。。。
<abinex> 豆腐般的玻璃屛，坑爹的售后维修服务
<^k^> chengshiding:点点点.  13:15 
<abinex> 死机、黑屏、变砖、电池爆炸或许不一定发生在你身边，但关于三星屏幕脆弱的消息一定会有所感受。有消费者报投诉三星手机问题频出，特别是三星手机豆腐般的屏幕。
<chengshiding> 现在好像不退出了
<iMadper> 三星不用大猩猩?
<Helcrops> chengshiding: ？
<October21> abinex: 上次你还在贴刷机利润低，这次到处贴手机内幕
<abinex> October21: 你还印象深刻啊
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> October21: 他总是贴枪文/软文
<chengshiding> 以前机器人自动给我回复就退出
<abinex> October21: 神人
<abinex> iMadper: 牛头
<October21> 他有刷屏倾向
<abinex> October21: no
<iMadper> October21: 他可能是写软文的
<October21> 像
<necomancer> 刷
<necomancer> 屏
<necomancer> ？
<abinex> 只是想分享一下我所看的文章
<necomancer> 好吧
<abinex> 仅此而已
<abinex> October21: 可能是我打字比较快了
<iMadper> spam
<abinex> 所以你看到以为是在刷屏
<October21> abinex: 有网址就可 kk会查的
<necomancer> 没
<necomancer> 超
<necomancer> 过
<necomancer> 四行
<Helcrops> 。。。
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> October21: 知道kk会叉炒啊
<necomancer> ^k^~]# 是机器人？
<October21> 嗯
<abinex> 反正我又没故意刷屏
<necomancer> ^k^~]# 可以聊天调戏不？
<necomancer> ^k^: hi
<abinex> necomancer: 小心被T
<necomancer> 。。。
<abinex> 别玩机器人
<iMadper> 刷屏, 如果kk不禁言, 我会t的.
<^k^> necomancer:点点点.  13:21 
<October21> necomancer: 没准你被戏弄了
<abinex> iMadper: 别T我
<abinex> LOL
<Helcrops> 有木有类似premier的软件呢？做点视频特效的
<abinex> iMadper: 没去买蜜糖粽子么？
<iMadper> Helcrops: 很多非线编的吧?
<iMadper> kino?
<necomancer> Helcrops~]# 视频特效？blender？
<abinex> kino不好用
<Helcrops> 对啊。网上说了很多。不知道好不好用
<abinex> 用openSHOT
<Helcrops> 也没人推荐个吗，都是相互转载的
<iMadper> Helcrops: 没这需求
<Helcrops> blender不是做动画建模的吗
<Helcrops> abinex: 这个貌似不错啊。～
<abinex> Helcrops: 制作视频，电脑的硬件配置要高
<abinex> 内存和硬盘容量要大，内部传输速度要快
<abinex> 编辑视频就没那么抓狂了
<Helcrops> abinex: 莫吓我。我就往里边查点文字啥
<Helcrops> abinex: 。。。
<iMadper> Helcrops: 插文字, 用mencoder就行了
<abinex> 嗯，那还是可以的，只要你不要编辑码率太高的就行
<abinex> 还有个逐帧编辑的视频软件
<Helcrops> iMadper: 只用这货提取过音频啥的
 * iMadper 多媒体处理, 我不懂. 你们慢慢来, 不要@我
<October21> iMadper: 怎么就只有你照顾我们？
 * October21 没人管 我去休息也
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 又有问题请教：QQ问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443769 里面找不到QQ，连web qq也不能用，咋办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinsir — 2013-06-11 13:27
<jiero> 照顾。
<Helcrops> 奇葩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • /etc/ufw/before.rules？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443771 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/ufw/before.rules # # rules.before # # Rules that should be run before the ufw command line added rules. Custom # rules should be added to one of these chains: # ufw-before-input # ufw-before-output # ufw-before-forward # # Don't delete these required lines, otherwise
<^k^> there will be errors *filter :ufw-before-input - [0:0] :ufw-before-output - [0:0] :ufw-before- …
<syc> ？？？
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好啊，kk酱
<IsoaSFlus> 大家的ubuntu有开机声么？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> anybody here?
<adam8157> monson__: ping
<IsoaSFlus> 有人么？
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  14:58 
<IsoaSFlus> TAT，kk你终于理我了
<adam8157> monson__: ping
<feiyin> 怎么没人聊 ？
<feiyin> 。。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 有人么
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  15:20 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于网众无盘的一些问题，求大侠指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443776 安装网众无盘的时候会出现dialog的错误提示，很多人说，这个dialog库还没有安装，在安装光盘里有。 可是我找了找不到啊，请有经验的大侠说说。 网众无盘的下载地址是：ftp://www.netzonesoft.com/nxd 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 wjun520 — 2013-06-11 15:19
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 二手的toshiba z835会有人要不
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 要呀!
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 给我我就要
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: lol
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 忘记在bestbuy trade in了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 没了解过二手笔记本交易的情况.
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: z835是好东西, 不过, 买廉价货的那些人, 多半是穷学生, 他们不看重随身性, 看中显卡...
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 你二手的电脑, 只能卖给穷学生吧?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 估计是
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: z835确实不错，轻便，接口还全
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 给它换个8G的内存试试看能不能发挥下余热
<yunfan> 显卡 额
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 冬天应该可以发挥余热
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 轻, 就很赞了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 我当时正好有个deal买的，不到700我记得
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: rmb的话, 我就收..
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 699入的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 699rmb吗? 不是rmb, 我就肯定收不起了...
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: :)
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 乃太狠了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: s/狠/穷/
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 我是太穷了...
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你现在处于上升期啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 分不清上升期还是下降期. 只能区分有钱期和穷期, 显然, 我现在是后者~  lol~
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 听说中关村那边, 直径1cm的冰雹?!
<jusss> dooloo.net 没人了。。。
<jusss> roylez: 没帖子了，
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 这么大啊
<jusss> roylez: 你好基友跟蛋蛋桑跑了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 一个微软亚研院的人说的... 我在东五环外呢, 不了解.
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 今天不是不上班吗
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 他租房住那里
<iMadper> 后天去上班, 玻璃全碎
<yunfan> 整理屋子 准备搬家
<iMadper> yunfan: 辛苦
<yunfan> iMadper: pidgin
<x_leon> 笔记本安装的 redhat 6.3 无法识别无线网卡可以有解决的方法吗 ?  尝试过下载驱动,但是安装的时候出除了问题.
<iMadper> x_leon: 啥无线网卡, 啥驱动? 怎么安装的? 出什么错误了?
<iMadper> x_leon: 用rhel当desktop系统?
<x_leon> 是的,想学习 Linux , 也有我 windows 的系统.
<x_leon> 安装时按照 redeme 来安装的.
<x_leon> 提示现在始终想不起了,忘记了 ..
<x_leon> 额,我欠缺考虑了,下次提问的时候我尽量考虑全面,提供更多更仔细的信息 . 下了 拜
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 买房了啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: yunfan早就买了
<OperaGhostkv> hai
<OperaGhostkv> 嗨。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 米人啊
<yunfan> 楼下在烧鸡 真香 诶
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 我刚刚也在烧鸡腿呢
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你是有钱人 我穷鬼一个 只配吃老鼠肉
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 老鼠肉是一般人吃的啊
<iMadper> 老鼠肉很便宜?
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 高帅富啊
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 应该是巨帅富了
<yunfan> 毛 是作坊生产过程中钻进去的老鼠
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 不管怎么说 你n年前就在合肥有房子 还卖了 这个手笔就不是一般人比得上的呀
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 有个128G的SSD不知道能不能出掉
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 看价格吧.
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 我那是巨二的，您就别挤兑我了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 还要看是啥ssd
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: ssd, 不同型号, 差别还是挺大的
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 三爽的7mm的
<freeflyi1g> 830貌似
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 那也得有资本2 不是巨富帅 怎能巨得起2
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 830貌似好出
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 在考虑要不要升级下现在的本子的SSD
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 起码, 大家都知道这东西
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: :)
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 你现在用的是啥ssd?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 现在本子自带的建兴的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 建兴还不满足吗?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 尼玛三星的本子用的建兴的
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 论坛应该主持开发一些小工具小软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443780 如题，版主可以将一些开发意愿置顶，大家一起开发啊 其实我最缺的是连接管理手机的软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-06-11 16:46
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 128的，打算换个256的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 蛤蛤~ 没给你用tlc的三棒子840算是不错了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 那旧的可以考虑出给我
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 几个vm就没啥空间了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: ultrabook的可升级真差啊，还好三星这个还能升级
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 这个有两个插槽，算是良心了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 恩.
<OperaGhostkv> 有玩树莓派的吗？
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 你用笔记本跑vm...
<yunfan> OperaGhostkv: 怎么说
<yunfan> 无聊找个电影看看
<abinex> 如果很久没看见我上线，可能是我在路上出意外了，你们再也见不到我了
<yunfan> abinex: 人都是要死的 Ramen
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> yunfan 要去一个从来没去过的地方
<abinex> 不知道还能不能活着回来
<yunfan> 叫了份外卖 啤酒鸡 cc freeflyi1g
<yunfan> abinex: 死都死了 还担心那干啥
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 问题是还没死
<abinex> 那种生死未卜的状况
<administrator_> 各位！我来了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 偶尔跑跑啊
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 奢靡啊
 * nyfair 又被zip这破压缩格式坑了，各位老爷，用gbk汉字当密码的zip有办法在linux下解压么
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 穷人的梦想就是发财了以后一天能吃10顿
<yunfan> nyfair: 那天我给阿蛋发方案你不在这里？？
<nyfair> yunfan: 不在啊
<yunfan> 那你等下 我去找那个脚本
<yunfan> http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/posts/16293.html   nyfair
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Linux 下 zip 文件名乱码解决 - 依云's Blog
<nyfair> yunfan: 笨蛋，快回冲绳岛上去。文件名乱码我还不会解决吗
<yunfan> nyfair: 原来是密码是gbk 你好笨 用个iconv转下不就行了 input可以管道的
<nyfair> yunfan: 我就直说吧。密码是gbk汉字 发布于astost，禁止商业用途 ，你给我说说我密码应该填什么
<eexp> nyfair: 带-P `iconv xxx` 转下试试
<eexp> 谁蛋疼，密码用gbk的啊。去骂它
<nyfair> eexp: 神说的是
<liemehoc> nyfair: 哈哈哈哈
<netsnail> 五分钟准备
<eexp> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/aae7f503b9fe1510acdc702c
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 12公里_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<netsnail> 50S
<netsnail> 40S
<netsnail> 30S
<netsnail> 20S
<netsnail> 10s
<netsnail> 5S
<netsnail> fire
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：用U盘在WindowXP下安装ubuntu13.04安装界面出现后无法引导安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443781 用U盘在WindowXP下安装ubuntu13.04安装界面出现后无法引导安装： 重U盘启动后，出现Ubuntu的界面，如下图： 然后，就是在左上角一个光标一直闪，没有任何反应，请问各位大
<^k^> 牛，这是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 子予2010 — 2013-06-11 17 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 12.04下，gedit经常打不开！「有异常」 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443782 我从开始用ubuntu12.04到现在gedit一直都有问题，我设置成单击打开文件。 点击文本文件，默认使用gedit，但是打不开，再点击一次，可以打开；但有时单击一次就可以打开，有时有不行
<Pudge_dodo> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge_dodo, 这是我的根本目的。  18:11 
<Pudge> 真乖
<imtxc> eexp: 神在家啊？
<imtxc> Pudge: Pudge_papa
<Pudge> imtxc: 乖，momo
<imtxc> iMadper: hi
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: momo
<imtxc> gfrog_away: momo
<imtxc> roylez: 亲亲
<imtxc> abinex: momo
<Pudge> imtxc: 你应该学习我，无聊的时候，不要骚人他人，最多逗逗kk
<imtxc> Pudge: ok
<imtxc> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> imtxc, 您好！  18:18 
<imtxc> ^k^: 明天还放假不
<^k^> imtxc, 明天离开，谁做？  18:19 
<abinex> imtxc: momo
<adam8157> .q
<sam-nya> 呃
<iMadper> ....
<sam-nya> 12.10装了vnc4server之后桌面环境用gnome没有窗口边框怎么办。。。
<iMadper> sam-nya: 我不知道, 不过可以给你个建议, 就是截图, 然后用红笔划出哪里有问题
<sam-nya> 好
<sam-nya> http://imagebin.org/261012 像这样，没有dock，没有窗口边框，没有菜单
<iMadper> sam-nya: 然后你就只能坐等用gnome的人出现了
<sam-nya> = =
<iMadper> sam-nya: 我上次出现这个问题, 是因为我指定了一个不存在的主题.
 * iMadper 一般认为, gui的问题, 来这里问, 是从来都解决不了的
<sam-nya> 我只靠一个ssh不好活啊。。。
<iMadper> sam-nya: ssh -Y
<sam-nya> ？
<iMadper> sam-nya: 你不就是要图形吗? ssh -Y
<sam-nya> 没有-Y参数啊
<iMadper> sam-nya: 我用了那么久了, 你跟我说没有这参数?!
<sam-nya> ssh列出来的木有啊
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 有的
<sam-nya> 呃
<sam-nya> 怎么用在putty上。。。
<iMadper> sam-nya: win下用putty, 本地要有x环境的.
<iMadper> sam-nya: 自己baidu吧. 我大一的时候用过的
<sam-nya> 我还是解决vnc的问题吧。。。
 * iMadper 从来都觉得, gui的问题, 来这里问, 解决不了的
<sam-nya> 怎么用终端换源。。。
<sam-nya> 没有gui不会换了。。。
<iMadper> sam-nya: 问题在哪里? 不会复制, 还是不会用cli下面的编辑器?
<iMadper> sam-nya: 还是, 一定要人手把手教你, 你才换?
<sam-nya> 镜像源去哪里找
<earman> hello 大家！
<iMadper> sam-nya: wiki里面有.
<sam-nya> 哦
<sam-nya> ssh连接之后会有*** 需要重启系统 ***是什么意思啊？虽然不影响使用
<nyfair> 我来打广告，https://github.com/Sleepwalking/Rocaloid，国产Vocaloid系列，目前抓人移植linux，准备用c改写
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Sleepwalking/Rocaloid · GitHub
<nyfair> FYI http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av595252/index_2.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 国人自制歌声合成引擎，可让初音唱中文(2) - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Inkscape整形技巧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443784 修复不正常节点的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-06-11 19:49
<yunfan> tts么
<nyfair> yunfan: google初音未来
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，重装64位win7后出现的问题。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443785 求助！ 1、我原本是win7和ubuntu12.04双系统的 2、昨天重装win7 64系统，之后无法引导进入ubuntu，之后用easybsd添加了一个引导项，勉强可以进ubuntu了。 3、现在的问题是进ubuntu中更新了下系统，之后重启就
<lucky_> pu
<lucky_> Pudge: hi
<Huahua> iMadper: imtxc 今天不 ntr 了咩
<iMadper> Huahua: tr呀. 我还下单了礼物呢
<iMadper> Huahua: lainme 推荐的
<Huahua> iMadper: 赞
<Huahua> iMadper: 等等，真是饼干？
<iMadper> Huahua: 恩.
<iMadper> Huahua: 怎么啦?
<Huahua> lainme: 乃自己也是饼干么
<Huahua> iMadper: 没
<Huahua> iMadper: 也是淘宝？
<iMadper> Huahua: 只能淘宝呀, 难道要去香港买?
<Huahua> iMadper: 行，你愿意的话
<Huahua> iMadper: 请她游香港，顺带送饼干
<iMadper> Huahua: 之前一起去过了
<Huahua> 租直升机游中环
<Huahua> iMadper: 仨个人一起？
<iMadper> Huahua: 不靠谱你
<Huahua> iMadper: 几千快而已
<iMadper> Huahua: 真没
<jiero> Huahua: 最近来的频繁啊。
<Huahua> iMadper: 不是仨个人？
<Huahua> jiero: 我听不懂日语啊
<iMadper> Huahua: 不懂
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<Huahua> iMadper: 你们几个人一起游香港
<iMadper> Huahua: 两个呀
<Huahua> iMadper: 妳，不会没做什么吧/
<fennng> 游泳到香港
<Huahua> iMadper: 怎么住的
<iMadper> Huahua: 分开的
<Huahua> iMadper: 难怪她不要你了/
<iMadper> Huahua: 不.
<suiang> Huahua 说话好直接
<suiang> 哈哈
<yunfan> fua
<Huahua> suiang: 乃……
<suiang> Huahua 要委婉含蓄 ……
<eexp> 额。 Huahua?
<Huahua> suiang: 那你会怎么说
<Huahua> eexp: 依依阿姨好
<Huahua> eexp: 崽崽呢
<eexp> 还说乃。。那是蛤蟆的口语啊。lol
<Huahua> eexp: 今天崽崽有没有打你/
<eexp> 丫丫的，搞不清谁了。
<eexp> momo Huahua
<Huahua> 蛤蟆是谁？
<suiang> 要是我 也会这么说 哈哈
<eexp> 蛤蟆是名人
<abinex> 求婚什么时候成结婚前必须步骤了。现在好多都是女人和男人说喂你快向我求婚啊。。。
<abinex> eexp: momo
<Huahua> abinex: 然后你没答应？
<abinex> 哈
<suiang> abinex 你告诉她 为什么你不想我求婚呢
<abinex> Huahua: 花花哥
<suiang> 好冷
<abinex> suiang: LOL
<abinex> suiang: 多穿几件棉袄，别着凉了
<suiang> abinex 你叫的好肉麻 估计huahua去吐了
<abinex> suiang: 我本来想叫花花公子哥的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 打字太快了，多按了一下回车就发出去了
<Huahua> playboy？
<suiang> 你应该叫 花大官人
<abinex> EN
<suiang> 哇哈哈
<LoseYourself> 大家好
<abinex> 你嗯
<^k^> LoseYourself:点点点.  20:45 
<abinex> suiang: 你呢
<suiang> abinex 我啥？
<Huahua> 王澜？
<abinex> suiang: 你是西门灌人
<abinex> LOL
<LoseYourself> 啥
<suiang> abinex 偶耐景阳冈大猫是耶 ^_^
<abinex> 额
<Huahua> 武松在哪
<Huahua> 话说大猫肉挺好吃的
<abinex> 白额吊睛大虫
<Huahua> VR 武士变身杀大虫
<abinex> Huahua: 那大虫后来给抬到衙门去了
<Huahua> abinex: 大虫和长虫都可以吃
<suiang> abinex 好吧 俺只是客串下
<abinex> LOL
<Huahua> 蛇粥
<jiero> iMadper: 真的你竟然和女孩去旅行，要了两个房间？
<jiero> lol
<abinex> 这里有一只啊呜虫哦
<suiang> Huahua 要爱护动物的说
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀. 去之前订房就说了
<iMadper> jiero: 我就说好了, 两间房
<abinex> iMadper: 你半夜走错房间没
<abinex> ？
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么着也是两张床的一间才好吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 万一我没忍住, 那个妹子还真拦不住我
<abinex> iMadper: 我记得和妹子去玩的时候，她居然叫了另外个妹子一同前往
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 别充电啊
<abinex> LOL
<suiang> iMadper: 好单纯的娃
<Huahua> jiero: 对，一张放衣服
<jiero> Huahua: 。
<abinex> 两张床合并在一起
<abinex> 在上面随便翻滚
<suiang> Huahua: abinex: 两张都放衣服 浴缸就够了
<Huahua> abinex: 小心弄破
<abinex> 旅店的浴缸就算了
<Huahua> suiang: 水里不卫生
<abinex> 用淋浴
<Huahua> 你以为拍片啊/
<suiang> abinex: 站着 体力要求搞哈
<abinex> LOL
<Huahua> 不过，乃们确实应该锻炼身体
<abinex> 我说的洗澡
<abinex> 别想歪了
<Huahua> 跟着我每天跑 6km+ 吧
<Huahua> 掩饰什么的最没品了
<suiang> Huahua: 6km+ 你确定 你没问题吗
<abinex> 跟着我每天搬1000公斤货物
<Huahua> abinex: 难道你在建筑工地？
<abinex> 上班一个月，瘦了4000克
<suiang> abinex: 每天看你搬1000KG
<abinex> 额，suiang 每个是16KG
<suiang> abinex: 8斤而已 还打这么多000000
<abinex> 114个
<suiang> abinex: 什么DD？
<Huahua> 好吧，搬砖不一定是迪奥斯
<abinex> suiang: 给你一克黄金割下一克肉要不要
<Huahua> suiang: 快点头
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • opera 迁移 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443786 opera全新配置.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-06-11 20:37
<suiang> abinex: 点点点 ...
<abinex> 嗯，拿刀来
<abinex> 把头割了，称一下多少克
<abinex> 然后换算成黄金
<suiang> abinex: 没问题 多滴一滴血 100000克
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 木有问题
<suiang> Huahua: 先验黄金去
<abinex> suiang: 要白金还是黄金
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 选一样吧
<suiang> abinex 这个你和经纪人 huahua 童鞋谈
<abinex> 那就白金吧
<abinex> 你们过年过节也可以给爸妈送礼
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 脑白金
<Huahua> 送脑白金是要有多 nc
<abinex> 我老板六楼上的房间堆了几十箱
<abinex> 不知道从哪里弄来的
<Huahua> nc
<Huahua> lucky_: 好啊
<Huahua> iMadper: 你还送了啥
<lucky_> Huahua: hi
<iMadper> Huahua: 一张cd
<Huahua> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> Huahua: 怎么了?
<Huahua> iMadper: 不过，她有 CD 机？
<iMadper> Huahua: 有光驱的笔记本都能播放呀
<iMadper> 这年头, cd的作用, 留着大于使用.
<Huahua> iMadper: orz，用光驱放碟片是有多 ……
<iMadper> Huahua: lol~
<Huahua> iMadper: 好吧，你的目的就是让人留着吧
<Huahua> iMadper: 悦姐似乎给老徐送 ipod
<iMadper> hua
<lucky_> Huahua: 为什么你和iMadper 前面都有一个@
<iMadper> Huahua: ipod也行.
<Huahua> lucky_: 房间管理员的意思
<Huahua> iMadper: 嗯，送支 ipod touch5 挺好
<suiang> lucky_: 官帽
<lucky_> soga
<iMadper> Huahua: 圣诞节送吧, 我现在还没拿工资呢.
<iMadper> Huahua: 圣诞节送touch
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> ipod touch 就是那个和iphone差不多平板哈。
<lucky_> Huahua: 我巧克力送了没哎
<lucky_> iMadper: 我想放弃了
<lucky_> Pudge: 三级怎么报名的？
<iMadper> lucky_: 甭跟我说, 你不喜欢了, 就放弃呗
<lucky_> iMadper: 我要向你汇报
<iMadper> 不用, 你自己选择
<Huahua> lucky_: 在路上啦
<lucky_> iMadper: sigh...的确是我自己的事
<Huahua> jiero: ipod 和 ipad 是两码事
<Huahua> iMadper: 笨蛋/
<lucky_> Huahua: lol，那我等着咯
<iMadper> Huahua: ?
<iMadper> lucky_: Huahua 知道你地址吗?
<lucky_> iMadper: 我告诉他了
<jiero> Huahua: 且把 iphone 当作 ipad和ipod touch之间的加电话功能产物
<Huahua> iMadper: 不长记性/死不悔改
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper 这孩子
<jiero> iMadper: 时效性是相当重要的。
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<lucky_> 有人知道http://imagebin.org/261026 这个怎么解决吗
<Huahua> jiero: 等耶诞节，到时就有个小孩子收下礼物说：“谢谢叔叔，我妈妈一定会喜欢的”
<iMadper> Huahua: 我想找个漂亮的妹子不难的. 问题是, 我现在只想追那一个妹子
<lucky_> 我没办法复制文件进我手机里
<iMadper> lucky_: 卡弹出了
<lucky_> iMadper: r u sure?
<jiero> iMadper: 所以说时间不等人，现在就给礼物。
<Huahua> lucky_: 是 mtp 协议打开么
<Huahua> lucky_: 这个看起来像是相机媒体
<Huahua> iMadper: “费尽千辛万苦追女生有什么用，一般这样追来的女生都是最初就不喜欢你。即使被你感动得一把鼻涕一把泪，勉强和你在一起，早晚也会弃你而去。”
<lucky_> Huahua: 不知道哎
<Huahua> iMadper: 对女生也一样，总之不要强求
<iMadper> Huahua: 不, 最初就喜欢我. 我给拒绝了而已
<lucky_> iMadper: 我的不是啊
<Huahua> iMadper: 喜欢过不代表要一直喜欢啊
<iMadper> Huahua: 只不过当我想要的时候, 她有了别的男朋友了.
<Huahua> iMadper: 不喜欢了有什么办法
<iMadper> lucky_: 没说过你呀
<Huahua> iMadper: 所以说你死不悔改/
<iMadper> Huahua: 没办法就没办法吧.
<lucky_> Huahua: 我的手机插上去怎么变成相机了
<Huahua> lucky_: 在手机屏幕顶部往下滑，拉出通知看看可有 USB 选项
<jiero> Huahua: 没必要各个方面都强求理性
<jiero> Huahua: 让 iMadper 受伤吧。
<iMadper> 伤个屁, 我现在想干嘛就干嘛, 多开信~
<iMadper> 开心~
<Huahua> jiero: 就怕伤过以后，不再拒绝人，却又对别人认真不起来
 * jiero 一直都是恶人。冷酷到底。
<iMadper> 想追就追, 不想追, 就过些天找个别的漂亮的妹子~
<Huahua> jiero: 洋葱男就是这样来的
<jiero> Huahua: 洋葱？
<lucky_> Huahua: 解决了
<Huahua> lucky_: 赞
<jiero> iMadper: 。赞什么。。。想干啥就干啥很不正常。。。
<jiero> lol。。。
<Huahua> 别导致失去责任心咯
<lucky_> iMadper: 我还喜欢她，可我很清楚我们最后不会走到一起的
 * jiero 不行了。
 * jiero 不想看了。开溜
<Huahua> jiero: 肚子疼了嘛
<jiero> Huahua: 没，
<lucky_> Huahua: 就用你说那个方法，有啥好赞的
<lucky_> Huahua: 我竟然才发现
<Huahua> 想赞就赞～
<October21> jiero: 你还玩ROR吗?
<iMadper> lucky_: 走不到一起很正常呀, 我也很可能走不到一起呀
<lucky_> iMadper: 所以我想长痛不如短痛
<lucky_> iMadper: 现在就很痛
<iMadper> lucky_: 是放弃会痛, 还是看见她伤心, 你会更痛?  两个对你来说, 哪个更会痛?
<lucky_> iMadper: 我放弃她不会伤心
<Pudge> Huahua: 你想的太复杂了，什么辛苦追来，勉强在一起，早晚弃你而去
<Pudge> Huahua: 男人最在乎的是曾经拥有，让 iMadper 睡一次，哪怕只有一夜，他都再也不会这么痛苦
<Pudge> Huahua: 你信么
<iMadper> .... Pudge 我不信
<iMadper> Pudge: 不过我信, 男生得到之后, 一般都不会珍惜
<Pudge> iMadper: 那种得到之后不珍惜，又分开，再后悔，那种苦，来的快，去的更快，没几天就忘记了
<Pudge> iMadper: 最难受的就是想得到却一直得不到
<iMadper> Pudge: 其实也不难受的, 追呗, 这个过程也挺好玩的, 不然闲着也是闲着
<Pudge> iMadper: 你比某人好很多的情况就是，那女生曾经追过你，被你拒绝了
<Pudge> iMadper: 从某种程度上来说，正好证明了刚才我说的，对男人最重要的是曾经拥有
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 还是两年多~
<October21> Pudge:恋爱大师开始讲座了！！！
<iMadper> October21: Pudge 绝对大湿!!! 多学
 * Pudge 咳咳， 上课了啊
<lucky_> 我睡觉去了
 * Pudge wtf，有人逃课
<Huahua> “另外，喜欢费尽千辛万苦追女生的男人一般都比较自我，不太尊重他人的意愿，女生们注意了。”
<Pudge> Huahua: ..
<Huahua> 有几位自觉中枪吧～
<Pudge> Huahua: 我超级尊重她的意愿的，完全没有自我
<iMadper> Pudge: 不用解释给 Huahua , 他不相信的. 你自己知道就好
<Pudge> iMadper: 我只是在无力的呐喊
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 我明白~
<jusss> Pudge: mbr里那446B的bootloader是bootloader的全部吗？
<Pudge> 。。。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 你研究的东西太高端，我不懂
<jusss> Pudge: 可以直接用dd把sda的446B写入u盘的前446B吗？
<October21> jusss: 你有了解启动过程吗？
<October21> 446写得下吗？
<jusss> October21: 哦，我不了解，我再去看下
<October21> ^k^: bootloader？
 * iMadper 这里有人了解启动过程?
<^k^> October21, 哦，你是一个诗人。  22:09 
<October21> 讽刺啊
<October21> ^k^: what's bootloader ？
<October21> Pudge: 你们说得像看破了，但怎么觉得你们有玩感情的倾向
<Pudge> Oc
<iMadper> October21: 是看明白了, 但是还是难以自拔
<Pudge> October21: 没有看破啊，看破了还能痛苦？
<iMadper> October21: 无数人说我现在做的不对, 我也知道不对, 不过还是停不下来. 就这样喽
<Pudge> October21: 说点让自己舒服的话骗骗自己而已
<October21> Pudge: 毛爷爷说：不以结婚为目的的谈恋爱，就是耍流氓
<iMadper> October21: 每次恋爱之前, 我们都希望这是最后一次了. 不过, 最后就是有分歧了, 你说怎么办?!
<October21> iMadper: 你是玩世不恭吧？
<Pudge> October21: 让毛爷爷找缘分说教去
<jusss> Pudge: stage 2 bootloader在什么位置？随便？
<iMadper> octo
<iMadper> October21: 我要是玩世不恭, 我就说实话了!
<Pudge> jusss: 。。m不能随便吧，好像必须第一扇区，stage1 这样规定的
<iMadper> October21: 毛爷爷是, 每次恋爱都结婚了, 你看那小子结过多少次婚?! 重婚罪犯了几次?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 你敢骂皇上？
<iMadper> October21: tmd, 丫能结婚无数次, 所以才能每次恋爱都结婚的
<iMadper> October21: 你呀, 太年轻了, 相信那些狗屁屌人说的话
<October21> iMadper: 那时没没婚姻法啊
<iMadper> October21: 所以那时候老毛子才能说出那屁话
<Pudge> October21: 所有以不跟这个女的上床为目的的恋爱，才是耍流氓
<iMadper> October21: 我喜欢上一个有男朋友的女生, 我只能做到妹子有求必应. 别的还能做什么? 我就想看到我喜欢的妹子开心! 为啥一定要跟那个妹子结婚?!
<abinex> Pudge: E
<abinex> IMA
<abinex> iMadper: 你成了备用
<Pudge> iMadper: 膜拜你，太伟大了。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 我一直就这么觉得呀~
<abinex> iMadper: 佛
<jusss> Pudge: stage 1的Bootloader怎么判断stage 2的Bootloader在什么位置？总不能根据目录吧
<abinex> 你成佛了
<iMadper> Pudge: 看过 love actually 没?
<October21> iMadper: 你这就显得自私啊
 * Pudge 再次证明，曾经拥有的重要性
<iMadper> October21: 自私就自私了, 没关系
 * Pudge 一种优越感，男人的劣根性
<October21> iMadper: 你应该祝福她幸福啊
<iMadper> October21: 我没祝福吗?
<Pudge> jusss: 根据磁盘扇区位置
<Pudge> jusss: 一般都是第一扇区
<abinex> 磁盘读取错误率极高
<Pudge> jusss: 有一个规定的物理位置，从那里开始载入bootload，
<iMadper> stage1的bootloader根据目录来判断的
<Pudge> jusss: 没有就载入失败吧
<abinex> 上万亿了
<iMadper> abinex: 孩子, 错误率, 最高就1
<Pudge> jusss: 具体的上网去搜去，我不懂，瞎猜的
<jusss> iMadper: 那如果没有/boot目录咋载入
<abinex> iMadper: 我的硬盘是混合硬盘
<jusss> iMadper: 比如grub启动win
<October21> iMadper: 你就默默祝福，你这样会让她困扰，毕竟她有男朋友
<iMadper> October21: 你怎么就知道妹子困扰了?!
<iMadper> October21: 你怎么就这么了解?!
<Pudge> October21: 对啊，你怎么知道妹子会困扰呢
<abinex> 希捷客服说要用希捷的官方检测工具才能确认硬盘的检测结果
<Huahua> iMadper: 她贪心么
<iMadper> October21: 你怎么就知道你的是对的?!
<iMadper> Huahua: 我倒是很希望她贪心~
<Huahua> abinex: 去维修点
<iMadper> Huahua: lol~
<Pudge> October21: 有的妹子就会觉得是一种优越感，很享受这种状态呢
<Huahua> Pudge: 大师/
<iMadper> October21: 你总觉得你的是对的, 我跟你不一样就是错的
<abinex> Huahua: 维修点在上海
<Pudge> Huahua: 大哥我错了
<Pudge> Huahua: 别黑我了好么
<Huahua> abinex: 端午假期
<iMadper> Pudge: 不不不, 你真的是大湿
<Huahua> 《双城记》
<abinex> Huahua: 去上海的来回路费我可以买3个这样的硬盘了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不说话了，一点点感受而已，各种高端黑
<iMadper> Pudge: 我没黑你呀, 我真的很支持你的
<Huahua> abinex: 旅途愉快
<Huahua> 我同意 iMadper 没黑你/
<abinex> Huahua: 不去上海
<iMadper> Huahua: 你老带个 /干嘛....
<iMadper> Huahua: 看见/就烦
<October21> iMadper: 可能我受肥皂剧影响了，我承认我的想法揉和了自己的思想，但你也可以换着思考啊
<abinex> 虽然现在上海还有个妹子在那里
<Huahua> October21: 别在意结婚啊
<Huahua> abinex: 那更有理由去啊
<iMadper> October21: 你怎么就知道, 我不是考虑了很多方面之后, 才做出的现在的决定?!
<abinex> Huahua: 不去
<jusss> Huahua: stage 1 bootloader怎么寻找stage 2 bootloader?
<abinex> 妹子明天去森林公园
<October21> iMadper: 你不要折磨自己了，只有这一条路？
<iMadper> jusss: grub启动win, 那个chaintool
<Huahua> 一群人正事不干陷入了为妹子/汉子伤神的状态/
<Pudge> abinex: 我草，森林公园，你武汉滴？
<iMadper> October21: 好多路, 不过, 我现在最想做这个. 为啥你一定要阻止我呢?!
<abinex> Pudge: 额
<iMadper> October21: 我咋个折磨我了? 我时不时跟那个妹子寒暄一下, 讲个笑话逗她开心, 我很满足呀
<October21> iMadper: 你都说了无法控制，自然只有别人来悬崖悬崖勒马啦
<iMadper> October21: 妹子有我这么个异性朋友, 也不算坏事. 这很妨碍你? 为啥你一定要阻止我?
<Pudge> abinex: 是不是啊，还是你不是，妹子是
<abinex> Pudge: 咋了，
<xlucky> 还在讨论感情
<Pudge> abinex: 没咋，我就是想知道，别的城市是不是也有森林公园
<abinex> 别的地方也有森林公园
<iMadper> abinex: 洗干净菊花, 等 Pudge 的钩子去
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你会不会钩子?!
<Pudge> xlucky: 不是去睡觉了么
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须会，各种盲钩
<iMadper> abinex: 你有没有菊花?
<Huahua> xlucky: 又醒来了呀
<xlucky> Pudge: 我不睡了，我放弃追她了
<Pudge> iMadper: 追妹子就跟玩屠夫一样
<Huahua> xlucky: 祝开心
<iMadper> Pudge: 为啥不是玩ta?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不出钩永远没有，出钩了也许就真有了
<xlucky> Huahua: 是的，这才刚刚开始
<Huahua> 乃们说的，是 出柜 吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 隐着隐者, 突然就偷袭一下
<Pudge> xlucky: 放弃。。
<Huahua> xlucky: 挺好啊
<xlucky> Huahua: 看来我今天是不会开心了
<Huahua> xlucky: 巧克力快到啦
<Pudge> iMadper: ta是来一个打一炮，屠夫是找好了目标就针对一个
<iMadper> Pudge: ta都跳刀的
<xlucky> Huahua: lol～唯一的期待了
<iMadper> xl
<iMadper> xlucky: 花花知道你的地址吗? 就能给你寄东西?!
<iMadper> xlucky: 要是, 收不到. 我给你op, 让你t他一次
<Pudge> iMadper: 给我op，我想立马踢个人
<iMadper> Pudge: t谁?
<xlucky> iMadper: 我告诉他了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你知道的
<iMadper> xlucky: 告诉了就告诉了吧...
 * iMadper 切勿杀生. 阿弥陀佛.
<Pudge> iMadper: 那个人心里也知道
 * iMadper 罪过罪过 善哉善哉
<October21> jusss: 你看懂没？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你大爷的, 还不动手, 等啥呢!
<Pudge> October21: 不要破坏游戏规则
<xlucky> iMadper: 我说的是花花
<Pudge> iMadper: 告诉我踢人的命令啊
<iMadper> xlucky: 哦, 好吧...
<iMadper> Pudge: .... .... /kick nick
<Huahua> 命令是 /quit nick
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 。。
 * iMadper 不能乱玩....
<Pudge> 我开心了
<iMadper> Pudge: 大湿, 你从背后t的 jusss, 脚陷入他的菊花拔不出来了...
<xlucky> 你们用facebook吧？我加你们去
<iMadper> Pudge: 不信你试试看, 现在还能t人嘛?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> xlucky: 不用
<Pudge> iMadper: 不厚道
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么啦?
<Pudge> iMadper: 煽风点火，用完就扔
<xlucky> iMadper: 微信呢？
<iMadper> xl
<iMadper> xlucky: 有.
<xlucky> iMadper: 我加你
<iMadper> xlucky: 行.
<xlucky> iMadper: 给我号
<Pudge> 这货被踢了就不进来了，还想调戏他几句呢
<iMadper> xlucky: madper
<iMadper> Pudge: 他现在没法坐在电脑前呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 菊花里有你的脚...
<Pudge> iMadper: 爆菊了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么坐下来?!
<October21> kick的时间有多长啊？
<Pudge> 就1秒吧
<iMadper> October21: 一个时间点而已. 不是一段时间
<xlucky> iMadper: 加了
<October21> Pudge: 你在国外学什么啊，有时差，你怎么还能整天在这里
<Pudge> October21: 混日子
<October21> 可以混文凭吗？
<Pudge> 。。回来了
<Pudge> October21: 混不到，就ps一个
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<Pudge> jusss: 爽么
<jusss> Pudge: 妹
<Pudge> jusss: 我好爽
<iMadper> 拔出来了?
<iMadper> lol
<jusss> Pudge: 小心我连踢你20次
<Pudge> jusss: 求踢
<October21> Pudge: 什么回来了？
<iMadper>    /op jusss
<Pudge> 有人回来了
<Pudge> iMadper: 做人要厚道
<jusss> October21: 没看懂，first stage怎么找second stage
<jusss> October21: 你知道吗
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只是个看热闹的....
<xlucky> Huahua: 人呢？
<Huahua> xlucky: hi
<jusss> alvin_rxg: op
<Pudge> iMadper: 一边说不准乱踢人，一边乱给权限鼓励踢人
<iMadper> jusss: first stage要和 second stage兼容, stage 1要知道2所需要的东西和地址.
<iMadper> Pudge: 是你要得... 那我大不了以后不给你了..
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥，我错了
<xlucky> Huahua: 给我脸书，我加你
<Huahua> xlucky: 咦， Qichao Jin 不是你嘛
<jusss> iMadper: 还是不懂。。。那first stage是根据具体地址去找second stage?
<xlucky> Huahua: yep
<iMadper> jusss: 目录
<jusss> iMadper: 总不能根据/boot目录吧
<Huahua> xlucky: 那就是加了呢
<iMadper> jusss: 就是目录
<Huahua> jusss: 直接 ubuntu 13.04 多好
<jusss> iMadper: 如果没/boot难道就不能引导了？
<iMadper> jusss: tmd, 启动其他os的时候, 就是其他路径了!
<Pudge> iMadper: 是不是有再给我一次op的冲动？
<iMadper> jusss: 这么简单的问题, 随便自己去从零写一个grub2的配置文件就全都明白了!
<iMadper> Pudge: 动手!
<Pudge> iMadper: 冷静啊，少年
<iMadper> 我擦, 我deop晚了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你要冷静啊！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我刚补全出问题了, 所以deop你晚了, 不然, jusss不用死...
<xlucky> Huahua: 你脸书叫什么？
<Pudge> ..
 * iMadper 我不杀伯仁, 伯仁却因为而死....
<Pudge> iMadper: 不管如何，你出手了
<abinex> 叫花脸
<Huahua> shellexy
<jusss> iMadper: stage 1的bootloader难道能读取配置文件？
<iMadper> jusss: 你说, grub的stage1? 那就是个跳转代码, 你安装grub-install的时候, 就确定得了呀
<yunfan> iMadper: 这家伙这么罗嗦 你居然不干他
<iMadper> yunfan: 怕误伤到 Pudge
<iMadper> yunfan: Pudge 的脚还在 jusss 的屁股里, 拔不出来了
<jusss> iMadper: 你妹
<imacs> lol
<Pudge> jusss: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/eda9a94ce45c3b3567ec8bc9.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ bootloader启动过程分析_百度文库
<jusss> iMadper: 那我直接复制grub的stage 1 2到u盘岂不是没用了，必须grub-install到u盘
<Pudge> jusss: 网上的启动过程一堆一堆的，你为啥非要来问我们这些不懂的人
<Pudge> jusss: 放过我们吧。
<jusss> Pudge: 这不是大家无聊，找点话题吗
<Pudge> jusss: 谢谢你的好心
<Pudge> jusss: boot stage1, 在bios里面，他决定从哪里找bootloader
<Pudge> jusss: 可以从硬盘找，usb找，光盘找，也可以是网络上download下来
<iMadper> Pudge: bios的stage1在cpu里面, cpu每次检查完之后, 都读取指定位置当成是bios
<iMadper> jusss: ^^
<Pudge> iMadper: 你已经被他弄的凌乱了么
<iMadper> Pudge: 没呀, 我很冷静~
<Pudge> iMadper: 我tm真是贱到一定程度了
<Pudge> iMadper: 当初为啥要忽悠他装debian
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么了? 还没拔出来?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我真想删死自己
<yunfan> iMadper: 我说的就是 pudge
<October21> Pudge: 你自作自受吧
<Pudge> October21: 对啊，我忏悔
<October21> 你怎么不找你女朋友聊，跑来这里陪基友
<Pudge> October21: 已经睡了
<necomancer> 女朋友睡了
<iMadper> yunfan: Pudge 是大湿
<necomancer> 然后在这里陪基佬
<Pudge> October21: 你看，有人懂我
<yunfan> iMadper: 有多湿？
<iMadper> yunfan: 这你得问 Pudge 本人.
<Huahua> Pudge: 跟谁？
<Pudge> Huahua: ?
<October21> yunfan: 我记得我IRC第一次是向你问问题
<Huahua> 让女友等到睡着，自己却来玩 pc/手机，这不迪奥斯嘛
<necomancer> 迪迪迪奥斯
<necomancer> 金金金坷垃
<Huahua> 这位复数 iMac 的高富帅跑了
<October21> 我现在还没明白为什么 我使用gnome3时会使unity的配置文件丢失？
<October21> 有谁ubuntu使用gnome shell
<necomancer> Huahua~]# 我觉得imacs不是这么解的吧……跟emacs是什么亲戚关系么……还是我太迪奥斯
<yunfan> October21: 我早忘记了那么多人的第一次
<jusss> 还没第一次
<Huahua> yunfan 取血太多？
<Huahua> necomancer: iMac s 呀
<October21> yunfan: 我就是问的刚才的问题啊
<yunfan> Huahua: 还么经期呢 怎么会
<necomancer> Huahua~]# emacs
<yunfan> October21: 啥问题
<October21> yunfan:  我使用gnome3时会使unity的配置文件丢失？
<yunfan> October21: 哦 抱歉第一次满足不了你
<Pudge> jusss: 看懂了？
<October21> 文科生就是想象力丰富啊！！！
<yunfan> 你还记得我是文科 看来第一次确实让人难以忘怀阿
<October21> 擦
<Huahua> 需要 fist？
<October21> yunfan: 你还浮想联翩啊！
<jusss> Pudge: 没有
<yunfan> October21: 因为比较无聊
<jusss> Pudge: 上面没说stage 1知道stage 2在哪
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么知道
<jusss> so
<October21> 之后就没看到你说话
<October21> jusss: 你故意吗？
<October21> 我不是有解释吗？
<jusss> iMadper: 安装grub时，stage 1和stage2的位置就确定了，stage1也就知道stage2在哪了？
<iMadper> jusss: 知道.
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> October21: 不是很明白那个目录
<October21> jusss: 本来就是一体，解释时才这么讲
<October21> 目录?
<jusss> October21: 你不是根据目录找stage2吗
<October21> 我没必要找啊？
<October21> 能启动就可以了
<jusss> October21: grub那个stage2是固定目录吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 说了啊，跟cpu预设指令以及bios预设有关
<jusss> Pudge: 这两个一个不懂。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 不是目录，一般都是存储媒介设备的最前端
<October21> jusss: 安装时选择位置
<October21> 我选择 /即 sda7
<jusss> Pudge: 那我把gurb的stage用dd写入u盘的mbr,然后把stage2放u盘里面能启动grub吗“？
<October21> 也可以装在 win的分区
<October21> jusss: 可以啊
<jusss> Pudge: 是复制，不是安装
<necomancer> jusss~]# 去archwiki看看grub2好不
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛，安装也是复制程度一个过程
<jusss> 哦
<Pudge> jusss: dd过去，grub就已经被放在mbr里面了
<Huahua> 晚安
<October21> 干嘛要写 不是grub-install sdb 吗？
<jusss> Pudge: 那不是只有stage 1吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。我草，一万遍
<October21> jusss: 说了是一体的！！
<Pudge> jusss: stage 1, 是cpu！！！
<October21> 你有什么权力分开他们
<necomancer> Jekyll~]# 你好
<Pudge> jusss: cpu寻址，找到bios，bios算bootloader的一部分，但是操作系统的不确定性，bootloader分了一部分出来，比如grub，来引导操作系统
<iMadper> jus
<Pudge> jusss: cpu找到bootloader，比如bios，bios就开始在mbr里面找grub，或者lilo，并加载到内存，
<October21> jusss: 你直接装有什么问题  干嘛去了解这么高深的问题
<Pudge> jusss: 这么说，你还不懂，我就没办法了
<October21> Pudge: 谁告诉他 stage1 stage2啊
<yunfan> 既然你们说到了grub
<Pudge> October21: 不知道
<yunfan> 我有个好奇的地方你们给我解惑
<Pudge> October21: 我真想弄死那个告诉他stage1,2的人
<yunfan> grub有个rescue shell 那个好像不是stage2 但是stage1那么小 又是如何实现的呢
<jusss> Pudge: 啊呜虫告诉我的
<October21> yunfan: grub2有stage1.5
<Pudge> jusss: 哥，你是我亲哥
<Pudge> jusss: 你别管stage1,2了好么，你又不是将来去做嵌入式的
<Pudge> jusss: 就只是想装个系统而已，至于么你，
<jusss> Pudge: 我grub-install /dev/sdb后，然后用u盘启动，进入了grub rescue> 这是正常的吗？
<October21> yunfan: 就是实现了 小shell
<Pudge> jusss: 电脑城的那帮装机的要哭了
<iMadper> yunfan: 那个就是stage 2吧?
<iMadper> yunfan: rescue貌似是stage 1? 我也不知道...
<Pudge> jusss: 你都能进入grub了，就是装成功了啊
<Pudge> jusss: 不然直接显示找不到启动设备
<jusss> Pudge: 是grub rescue
<iMadper> Pudge: 要不要我救你?
<jusss> Pudge: 显示error了
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛，带grub字样就行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 不要诱惑我
<iMadper> Pudge: 你就说, 要还是不要
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是t人.
<iMadper> Pudge: 是解救捏
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 要
<iMadper> Pudge: 要不要?
<iMadper> Pudge: !
<Pudge> 3
<Pudge> 2
<Pudge> 1
<Pudge> iMadper: 说好的解救呢？
<jusss> Pudge: no such device:a9b9.....  entering rescue mode  grub rescue>
<October21> http://www.vinoca.org/2011/10/29/grub%E5%90%AF%E5%8A%A8%E8%BF%87%E7%A8%8B%E5%88%86%E6%9E%90/
<iMadper> jusss: 那个sb Pudge 就是个逃去法国打dota的. adam才是bootloader开发. 他来rh之前, 做开发, 就是开发嵌入式的bootloader. 别听 Pudge 胡扯了, 明天去问 adam
<^k^> October21 ⇪ ti: grub启动过程分析 | 方永、南天紫雲
<October21> 解救来了
<Pudge> iMadper: +！
<iMadper> Pudge: 不客气
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<October21> 大家学习吧！
<iMadper> 看电视剧呢, 谁有心情学那
<yunfan> iMadper: 问题是我记得我的目标分区已经被格了
<Pudge> iMadper: 第一次被人骂的这么舒服
<yunfan> 算了 看科幻去
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> yunfan: oO_Oo
 * iMadper 睡去了!
<October21> 一唱一和啊！
<iMadper> Pudge: 新恋爱时代 很好看
<iMadper> Pudge: 每天晚上陪我老妈一起看三集
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。想起了以前陪我妈看韩剧的日子。
<Pudge> iMadper: 好久没看过电视剧了，一看就停不住。。
<iMadper> Pudge: sigh, 之前我看了新版的笑傲江湖!!! 东方妹子太可爱了!!!
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在最多就看看天天向上娱乐一下
<iMadper> Pudge: bsä½ !
<Pudge> iMadper: ！！！乔恩，我的最爱啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后我就把胜女的代价给看了
<Pudge> iMadper:。。。我也想看。但是抽不出一次性看完的时间。。
<October21> jusss: 你grub rescue了？
<jusss> Pudge: 她的另一个名字是濑亚美莉
<Pudge> October21: 你唯恐天下不乱么
<jusss> October21: 出现了这个界面
<October21> Pudge: 我来收场啊
<Pudge> jusss: grub加载了，你硬盘没装grub吧。
<iMadper> Linus Torvalds在邮件列表上宣布发布Linux 3.10-rc5。由于变动太多，Torvalds开玩笑的警告他要发飙。rc5的 commit数和文件变化数都超过rc4，如果开发者下次再发送非重要的补丁，他就要开始诅咒了，他要开始骂人，“尝试用新的方法侮辱你，你的母亲，以及你已死的宠物仓鼠。”rc5一半的变化与驱动（网络，USB，GPU，声音等）有关，另一半的变化与MIPS, ARM
<jusss> Pudge: 没
<iMadper> October21: 你妹... jusss 好不容易不说grub了, 你又逗他说...
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 怎么有这么多的驱动更新？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我等debian的linux header 3.10 都块等死了
<jusss> Pudge: 不是不装grub吗在硬盘上
<October21> jusss: 你手动告诉grub你的grub位置
<iMadper> Pudge: 用debian, 还这么追新....
<Pudge> jusss: 谁不让你在硬盘上装grub了
<Pudge> jusss: 算了，当我没说，我只是想说，你u盘的grub加载了
<jusss> Pudge: 不是绕开那个苦b的efi吗
<Pudge> jusss: 但是grub找不到系统内核
<October21> Pudge: 找不到grub文件吧
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 用那么新的内核小心显卡驱动跟不上
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: 所以，我没装3.10啊，等3.10的header出来再说
<October21> jusss: 你装上了debian?
<jusss> October21: 没
<October21> jusss: 你装个简单点
<Pudge> jusss: 最后一次，你就直说吧，你到底想怎样
<October21> 按教程来
<jusss> Pudge: 我的想法就是不在硬盘上装grub, 把grub装u盘上，用grub启动内核，绕过efi
<Pudge> jusss: 不用绕过，你就说你想怎么装系统吧，
<jusss> Pudge: 硬盘上没一点grub
<Pudge> 1,保持windows，再装上debian
<jusss> Pudge: 直接装呀，就是不装grub
<Pudge> 2,删掉windows，装debian
<jusss> Pudge: 1
<Pudge> jusss: 1,你的windows能启动，所以efi已经绕开了，bootloader不是问题
<iMadper> 受不了了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫怎么又开始了?!
<Pudge> 2,你所需要做的，就是用启动windows的东西，引导debian就行了，grub都不用装
<October21> iMadper: 不解决，也不能结束啊
<Pudge> jusss: 你地，明白？
<jusss> Pudge: 但是我的grub，它都没告诉我它写到了哪，而且也没启动Linux
<Pudge> iMadper: 我，有点贱，做事要有始有终
<iMadper> Pudge: 要不要我换个方法帮你?
<Pudge> jusss: 忘记grub，忘记efi，忘记启动
<Pudge> jusss: 好么，同学
<Pudge> jusss: 你的windows已经帮你解决了一切
<jusss> Pudge: 那我该干点啥
<jusss> Pudge: 那我没事干了。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 你需要的，仅仅只是，在windows启动菜单上，加上debian，并告诉他vmlinuz的位置
<October21> jusss: 你想简单点
<October21> 听大师讲
<October21> 然后休息，思考一下，再动手
<necomancer> iMadper管子sleep
<jusss> Pudge: 装系统时就不装grub,然后用u盘的grub引导内核，难道是不可以的？硬盘上没grub,u盘不要进入什么rescue模式，要进入grub的模式，难道不可以吗？这不是很简单 清楚 明了吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 大哥，你为啥要这么麻烦！！！
<Pudge> jusss: http://imagebin.org/261034
<Pudge> jusss: 这张图，见过？
<jusss> Pudge: 因为我不会那个苦b的efi
<Pudge> jusss: 我要骂人了
<Pudge> jusss: 忘记efi，会么？
<Pudge> jusss: 你的widonws启动已经帮你解决了，你非要绕回去？？
<Pudge> jusss: windows没有自己的bootloader？非要grub才能启动？
<jusss> Pudge: 不是没事干吗
<Pudge> jusss: 那你继续闲着蛋疼吧，我不管了，
<Pudge> jusss: 这个问题上我再多说一句，我就是大傻逼
<jusss> Pudge: 我的想法是错误的？
<necomancer> jusss~]# 你不会想不用u盘无法开机吧？
<jusss> 难道是不可行的：
<jusss> necomancer: 对
<October21> jusss: 我不是告诉你吗 grub只是传递到window自己的bootloader
<Pudge> cbsw: 膜拜清华哥们
<necomancer> jusss~]# win我不知道，但是linux应该可以，装完linux不装bootloader然后grub装在u盘上，包括mbr神马的，配置文件指向硬盘的linux
<jusss> necomancer: 嗯
<necomancer> jusss~]# windows的没玩儿过。
<necomancer> jusss~]# 那么你去archwiki，看看syslinux或者grub的wiki，然后看看手动安装的具体节，自己琢磨去吧。
<frozen_2013> ─(127:02:52:%)── uptime                                    ──(三,6月12)─┘
<frozen_2013>  02:52:33 up 4 days,  1:13,  5 users,  load average: 1.01, 0.86, 0.71
<^k^>  05:08
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  06:16 
<administ`> hello
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  06:35 
<administ`> 没有人吗
<administ`> by
<administrator> administ`, :)
<Guest15459> hello
<^k^> Guest15459:点点点.  07:58 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04安装软件提示错误，求助~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443792 installArchives() failed: ... ... ... ... Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ... /etc/environment: 3 : export: `=': /etc/environment: 3 : export: `/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_15': dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed p
<^k^> ost-installation script returned error exit status 1 No apport report written because MaxRe …
<administ`> hello
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  08:08 
<administ`> 早上好
<administ`> 中午好
<administ`> 晚上好
<administ`> 午上好
<administ`> 没人说话了嗎
 * knownbad 暴毙中
<administ`> 我是鸟人，用emacs玩积木，有人玩嗎
<administ`> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04试用评价 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443795 联想笔记本 优点: 挂的概率比12.04低点 适当加点特效比较好看 缺点: unity的资源管理器按键盘上的按键竟然直接搜索...超级无语 unity的侧边栏要是放在下边和win7差不多; unity的dash方便是方便只是有些程序隐藏太深，难找，根
<administ`> ubuntu万岁
<administ`> shrike: 你的dn好cool
<shrike> what is dn?
<administ`> shrike: host-239.180-235-182.cable.dynamic.kbtelecom.net     dn:我瞎说的
<shrike> ok
<administ`> ls
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4   有perl视频下
<administ`> perl牛人讲座！快去下吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防火墙日志级别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443797 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL 命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别” “级别”分为low、medium、high、full low 记录与默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录
<^k^> 与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关闭记录的） medium 记录与默认策略冲 …
<jiero> http://ju.taobao.com/tg/home.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.61.1ytWhT&itemId=22821080336& 这个合算么？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ [Onda/昂达]V712四核版(16G)平板电脑 7.0英寸IPS屏 四核八显 2G内存-聚划算团购
<jiero> 谁有过android 。。。
<administ`> jiero: 我
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4   有perl视频下
<administ`> perl牛人讲座！快去下吧
<jiero> administ`: 哦。那这种平板的android好用否？
<jiero> 。
<administ`> jiero: 平板的也快
<jiero> 阿达，
<jiero> administ`: 当玩具？
<administ`> jiero: 山寨的很快
<administ`> jiero: 下载电子书，很好用
<jiero> administ`: 喔。 7 寸是不是太小
<administ`> jiero: 你说了算
<jiero> administ`: 如果说电子书的话
<administ`> jiero: 没有问题
<administ`> jiero: 手机看也很好，那电子书做得太好了
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4   有perl视频下
<jiero> administ`: 你是给自己吧，没有老花眼的担忧
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4   有perl视频看
<jiero> iMadper|sleep: 还在睡，太阳折射到你家床下了
<jiero> lainme:  android 平板给过父母用没。
<October21> jiero: 你想做什么啊?
<jiero> October21: 买个平板电脑。
<jiero> October21: 或者说 android 平板
<October21> 为啥？
<jiero> October21: 为啥呢。
<jiero> October21: 因为昨天实验过webrtc了
<jiero> October21: 给父母买不行么。
<jiero> October21: 也就是说心血来潮
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4  帮忙看一下吧，能看到的回复我。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<October21> jiero: 我刚想说心血来潮，但我没反对啊
<October21> jiero: webrtc可以在手机上用吗？
<administ`> http://one.dnsget.org/~administrator/1.mp4  帮忙看一下吧，能看到的回复我+1分。。。。。。。。。之后 1080p A仔上去 black妹仔的
<jiero> October21: 应该可以吧，是浏览器技术
<jiero> October21: 搜索得到结果是可以。
<October21> jiero: 底层搞定没？
<October21> 声音之类
<jiero> October21:  什么底层？cam
<jiero> October21: 哦。那个不是android统一调度么。
<October21> 的确是Web技术 但还得浏览器有啊
<October21> android的chome有吗？
<jiero> October21: linux下没问题。android我没有过啊。。。
<jiero> October21: 搜索说是有
<October21> 实际的硬件有吗
 * jiero 没 android 。。。
<October21> 你还真是心血来潮
<jiero> 所以问问谁有 android 么。。。
<October21> 前几天还批评android
<jiero> roylez 有 android 么。
<roylez_> .
<jiero> roylez。。
 * jiero 因为不是给自己买，所以android怎么烂都没关系。
<jiero> lol
<October21> jiero: 没看到移动端的浏览器有支持！
<jiero> October21:  http://www.thrupoint.com/2013/03/fusion-web-on-mobile-devices-android-webrtc-for-chrome/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: WebRTC on Android Chrome Works - Fusion Web goes Mobile | Thrupoint
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐 测试 webrtc
<jiero>  http://conversat.io/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ conversat.io
<October21> mpc 怎么使用playlist啊
<October21> 我把网络电台存了playlist 但不知道怎么用mpd播
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 用Processing这个软件写android的应用挺简单的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443799 初学Processing这个软件, 选“导出Android工程后”，进到该目录，在终端里执行ant debug，就做出了apk文件包。 然后就可以用手机助手软件把apk安装到手机上。挺简单。当然，ant和java开发包要事先装好。 P
<October21> 有没有人在用mpd啊？
<xlucky> October21: 节日快乐
<xlucky> 大家今天都在干嘛呢？只有我在苦逼的上课么？
<October21> xlucky: 啊，你也是
<xlucky> October21: 忙着期末考，一点都不快乐
<October21> 期末突击一下吧
<October21> 没那么严重
<xlucky> October21: 什么都不会
<xlucky> October21: 你考过试了么？
<October21> 我都厌倦了，考试根本不考虑你的能力
<October21> xlucky: 考了一课
<October21> 背了几天
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<OperaGhostkv> 什么论坛
<kang_> 请问有没有小黑笔记本用的图形电源管理器？ 配置电源使用方案的？
<iMadper|sleep> 有啥看图片的软件? jie
<iMadper|sleep> kang_: cpufreq
<iMadper|sleep> kang_: 这东西, 还要图形化干嘛....
<kang_> iMapder|sleep,年纪大了，越来越懒了。能不折腾的就不折腾了。
<iMadper> kang_: 一行命令的事情.比你装个图形化的还简单.
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 大家编译QEMU for MINI2440 出过问题吗，为什么我会这样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443804 如题 最近 在研究嵌入式os 需要用虚拟机，qemu ，当然 仓库里的qemu-system-arm 本身可以虚拟很多板子，但就是不包含mini2440 然后qemu有个专门对于mini2440的分支， 我把它 git clone git://repo.or.cz/
<^k^> qemu/mini2440.git qemu 下来 然后：./configure --target-list=arm-softmmu 这都没 …
<MAONOOOOBO> 请教一下，为什么我在GNOME 终端无法在我用户目录下创建目录，只可以在浏览器下创建呢？
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 先去看 提问的智慧 再来问问题.   /topic
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 最起码, 你要告诉别人, 你是怎么创建的, 创建不了, 是提示权限问题, 还是提示啥
<MAONOOOOBO> mkdir ~/.pki/nssdb后提示，无法创建
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: ls -a | grep pki
<MAONOOOOBO> 浏览器可以创建这是为什么呢？
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 浏览器? firefox?
<MAONOOOOBO> Nautilus
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: ls -a | grep pki
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 输出啥?
<iMadper> ... 说话快一些, 我着急去吃饭
<iMadper> ..... .....
<MAONOOOOBO> iMadper: 无法创建目录，目录不存在
<iMadper|Lunch> MAONOOOOBO: 我问你  ls -a | grep pki 输出什么
<iMadper|Lunch> ........
<iMadper|Lunch> 真费劲
<iMadper|Lunch> 先去吃饭了
<iMadper|Lunch> 不等了
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。我也不太着急，先吃吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次安装都有出错信息！SOS！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443806 自从安装了Jupiter之后，每次安装或卸载应用都会出现错误信息 ，错误是这样的： installArchives() failed: Selecting previously unselected package libept1.4.12. (Reading database ... (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database .
<^k^> .. 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Read …
<a-little-rabbit> 没有jupiter这个组?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 添加在线账户时，出现创建账户出错，求助。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443807 选择添加google账户时，出现 创建账户出错 获取响应令牌时应得到状态 200，但却得到了状态 6(SSL handshake failed) 求助。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bunbun_c — 2013-06-12 12:51
<Lisong> hi
<iMadper|Lunch> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35040     这才叫笔记本.
<iMadper|Lunch> ^k^: 你丫又不工作了?!
<^k^> iMadper|Lunch, 啊我曾经工作的？  13:42 
<iMadper|Lunch> ^k^: 我擦, 你丫又聪明了
<iMadper|Lunch> ^k^: 你很聪明呀
<^k^> iMadper|Lunch, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  13:42 
<^k^> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Lisong> 啥子意思？
 * iMadper|Lunch 新人别乱换nick. 本来就不认识你, 还老换, 肯定记不住了
<parsleywang> ok
<eexp> iMadper|Lunch: 无敌破坏王
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 你要种子?
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 老片了
<eexp> 等疯狂原始人。
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 那我帮你check一下
<eexp> 昨天看过，高清播放器
<iMadper|Lunch> 高清播放器?
<eexp> 在线看的
<iMadper|Lunch> 你片源不是ts吗? 要高清播放器有蛋蛋用...
<iMadper|Lunch> 哦.
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 我已经跟不上你们这些年轻人的节奏了
<eexp> 年轻人？看无敌破坏王，估计啥都陌生。
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/261092
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 不陌生吧... 反正我是看过几次的...
<eexp> 里面的马赛克游戏啊
<iMadper|Lunch> O_o
<iMadper|Lunch> 我已经听不懂了...
<eexp> 街机，你玩过没
<iMadper|Lunch> 玩过呀
<iMadper|Lunch> 不过玩的少, 那东西太贵了
<eexp> 那种？拳王系列？
<iMadper|Lunch> 20块钱的币, 一会儿就没了
<eexp> lol
<iMadper|Lunch> 恩, 玩过 kof嘛
<eexp> 别人一个币，通关2次的。
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 那是画了几千块的币练出来的.
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 你以为他花钱就少了?!
<eexp> 咋可能。以前对面的小鼻涕学生，哪里来的钱
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 我见过好多合金弹头1币通关的....
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 怎么可能不是几千次练出来的?
<eexp> 那是后来的万能集合版本。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！！ubuntu 13.04 的apt-get install 用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443809 [size=150]之前因为各种问题重装了好多次。这次装好之后apt-get 用不了了，用软件中心下载也提示要求 更换介质：请把标有 “Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424)” 的盘片插入驱动器“/media/cdrom
<^k^> /”再按回车键 机子已经联网，现在不知道怎么办了、 求大神帮助 统 …
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 一天来三五盘, 一年下来, 就上千次了
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/05/fujitsu-intros-lifebook-uh90-ultrabook/
<eexp> 以前那时代，没你这么奢侈的。lol
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 我很节俭的好不好?
<eexp> Fujitsu，在国内没啥印象啊
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/06/dsc3826.jpg   这机器不错
<eexp> 除开M3，很便宜
<eexp> 我已经买了嘛
<iMadper|Lunch> 富士通, 在江苏那边有个生产线, 所有的产品, 都断转轴.
<eexp> 太薄的，打字都摇晃
<iMadper|Lunch> eexp: 怎么可能..
<eexp> 头重脚轻
<eexp> Fujitsu crotex m3，超低价格，在国内扫市场
<iMadper|Lunch> 开发板?
<eexp> 芯片
<iMadper|Lunch> 全新富士通官方CORTEX-M3开发板FSSDC-9B506-EK-E MB9BF506
<suiang> ^k^ 出来发粽子喽 点点点...
<^k^> suiang, 你可以说任何外语？  14:37 
<administ`> /_\ /_\ /_\ 粽仔来了
<suiang> ^k^: 你今天不放假？
<^k^> suiang, 为什么不呢？  14:38 
<suiang> administ`: 点点点点...
<suiang> ^k^: 放假还呆着这里干嘛
<^k^> suiang, 再见。  14:38 
<administ`> suiang: 不用点了，只有粽仔一样
<suiang> ^k^: 拜拜
<^k^> suiang, 再见。  14:39 
<suiang> ^k^: see you later
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 置顶帖中的"硬盘安装指南"怎么打不开了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443810 置顶帖中的"硬盘安装指南"怎么打不开了? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-06-12 6:49
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎样删除chrome插件？注意是“删除”，不是“停用” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443812 那几个与马化腾有关的插件，虽然可以禁用，但总感觉像长了几颗痔疮，请问怎样删除？ 1.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-06-12 15:06
<ubunbo> 哈喽
<ubunbo> 有装了wine的少年么
<ubunbo> winehq
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 求助〜AMD 990FX芯片组无法安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443813 CPU:AMD FX8350 启动方式：UEFI x64 两块硬盘做RAID0 主控：SB950 安装ubuntu黑屏，加上noapic，nolapic后略有改善，卡在启动画面 统计信息: 发表于 由 badlyby — 2013-06-12 17:09
<administ`> 伸手党报到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入法问题，进来看下，很奇怪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443815 看图 001.png 字上有一道横线，输入单字时有时会出现，多字不会 谁解释下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cdaxcy — 2013-06-12 17:36
<suiang> ^k^ 好安静啊 好安静
<^k^> suiang, 很高兴听到这个消息。  17:59 
<suiang> ^k^: 点点，点点点....
<^k^> suiang, 与此相比，大的小点。  18:02 
<suiang> ^k^: 何为大，何为小？
<^k^> suiang, 让我想想。  18:05 
<suiang> ^k^: 要想多久呢 亲
<^k^> suiang, 超过三公里。  18:07 
<suiang> ^k^: 亲 你的思想好远哦
<^k^> suiang, 我有人工心中。  18:08 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 大图书馆的牧羊人奇怪的地方！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443819 直接在终端下运行wine BGI_CHS_130321.exe是不能进行游戏的，会弹出错误对话框，加入LANG=ja_JP.utf8后可以看出错误是一个文件无法找到 那个找不到的文件是什么我也不知道，接着我就想调试一下，看看是那个文件
<jiero> 还是，有意思买么。android 7 寸平板电脑？
<jiero> lol 都没人了
<jiero> stardiviner:  买个android 7寸平板给老妈你说靠谱么。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fedora下，移除桌面没成功。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443820 [ABC@localhost ~]$ sudo yum groupremove "KDE (K Desktop Environment)" [sudo] password for ABC: 已加载插件：fastestmirror, langpacks, refresh-packagekit Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile * fedora: ftp.sjtu.edu.cn * rpmfusion-free: ftp.sjtu.edu.cn * rpmfusion-free-updates:
<^k^>  ftp.nluug.nl * rpmfusion-nonfree: ftp.sjtu.edu.cn * rpmfusion-nonfree-updates: ftp.n …
<mengfei> 现在Irc里没什么人聊了啊
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • vim中能不能显示打上去的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443822 在vim中能不能显示自己按了哪些按键： for example： 例如我想复制，我键入"1y，我想在vim的右下端显示"1，当我再按y的时候"1也就没了，因为"1y是一个命令，有没有这个功能 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbs2241 — 2013-06-12 18:30
<cfy> iMadper: 在？
<iMadper> cfy: 在.
<roylez_> cfy iMadper 渣渣们
<iMadper> roylez_: 早, 渣席
<cfy> roylez_: 早，渣席
<iMadper> roylez_: 渣渣席
<cfy> roylez_: 渣渣席
<kymjs> e
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • opensuse-gnome使用图形界面yast卸载amarok之后，残留部分如何删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443824 如题，删除之后仍然残留快捷方式图标，并且不能删除。网上搜到的内容没有解决，知道的请进，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 RAITAR — 2013-06-12 18:48
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 想学c或c++ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443825 想学c或c++ 从来开始，高手们 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzubuntu — 2013-06-12 19:05
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • samba设置共享后 winXP下（虚拟机）无法访问 求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443830 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-06-12 19:34
<alvin_rxg> ls
<jiero> gfrog_away ofan stardiviner yunfan Pudge iMadper:  端午活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443831
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> Mayaer:  晚上好，小姑娘
<Mayaer> 哟～
<Mayaer> jiero: 晚上好，大叔~
<jiero> Mayaer: 昨天有个高三的小姑娘把我认作初中生了
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈哈～
<jiero> Mayaer: 然后端详了一下，说你是高几的。
<Mayaer> jiero: 没图你说个j8～～
 * Mayaer 好久没看见当叔了
<jiero> Mayaer: 。我怎么能拍她呢，刚见也只知道名字
<Mayaer> 我说你！！
<jiero> Mayaer: 当很欢乐
<jiero> Mayaer: ？
<Mayaer> ？？
<jiero> Mayaer:  找 阿当就去gtalk哈。他时时在
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<jiero> Mayaer:  端午活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443831
<Mayaer> 啊哦～
<Mayaer> 端午节快乐哦～
<jiero> Mayaer: 端午节快乐
<jiero> Mayaer:  我想给我妈买个 7寸的 平板，但是突然发现有了一个 5寸的媒体播放器一直遗留在杂物堆里，于是，作罢把
<jiero> Mayaer: 最近你在忙考奖学金么
<Mayaer> 木有哇
<Mayaer> 肯定木有哇
<Mayaer> 学渣怎么可能
<jiero> 哦
<kymjs> - -
<kymjs> 好热闹。。。
<jiero> lainme  roylez soiamso alvin_rxg  kymjs  。
<jiero> 想要热闹点。真的没几个人
<kymjs> 额
 * jiero 的那台笔记本只有 usb 1.1 传输速度那个慢。
<jiero> 怎么能更快的传输数据呢
<jiero> 网卡怎么设也差不多速度吧。。。
<kymjs> usb1.1 ...
<bushtakero> http://0x71.org/0x71-public-release-code/
<^k^> bushtakero ⇪ ti: » 0×71 Public Release Code - Journey To Everlasting Life
<jiero> 1999年的笔记本，有着40GB的硬盘
<jiero> 哈。最快的办法，肯定是网路+USB一起用。
<kymjs> 哇，99年的笔记本
<kymjs> 99年那时我还不知道笔记本这东西呢
<jiero> WLAN+LAN。
 * jiero 倒是早就知道了，玩Pentium 133的笔记本电脑
<soiamso> jiero: 比树梅还慢吧
<jiero> soiamso: 应该吧。
<jiero> soiamso:  跑 windows xp sp3哈。
<dhs227> ???ubuntu????text mode?
<kymjs> 树梅是什么？
<jiero> Celeron 366Mhz  256MB 内存，40GB硬盘
<jiero> 不知道可以不可以播放Flac哈
<dhs227> why my chinese is luan ma?
<jiero> dhs227:  use UTF-8 encoding
<jiero> dhs227: you must be on windows.
<dhs227> I am using mirc client, yes windows. where to setup UTF-8 encoding? thanks in advance.
<jiero> dhs227: 。那个有人用么。
<dhs227> yes, iam using that...
<jiero> dhs227: 那你就要自己解决了
<dhs227> what client u guys use? xchat?
<soiamso> dhs227: chatzilla
<jiero> dhs227:  xchat erc irrsi weechat pidgin empathy chatzilla
<kymjs> 发现我英语好差，看你们聊天我都还开着翻译
<jiero> dhs227: weechat Konversation  Quassel
<dhs227> 可以了吗
<jiero> dhs227: 恩。
<jiero> opera哈。忘记了
 * jiero 在windows下的时候也就firefox+chatzilla，或者opera
<dhs227> 呵呵
<dhs227> 以前我用redhat 4.2...
<dhs227> cheapbytes cd...
<jiero> 还是阴
<jiero> windows 太不经折腾了。。。
<jiero> xp 就卸载了几国产软件，速度就降到不行了
<dhs227> how about osx?
<Pudge> 用xp的日子，只要心情不好就重装，重装之后就心情舒畅了，总是有一种重生的感觉
<soiamso> Pudge: xp 终于进入坟墓了
<Pudge> soiamso: 没啊，我还在用
<jiero> Pudge: 关键是 dell 没 sp3.麻烦麻烦。
<Pudge> jiero: 啥意思，
<jiero> Pudge: 就是说，包含sp3升级的iso，dell不提供
<Pudge> jiero: 。。不都是网上下破解xp自己升级sp3么，关dell什么事。
<jiero> Pudge: 我讨厌升级
<Pudge> jiero: 那你还用linux。。
<jiero> Pudge: 如果吧不用dell的windows ，就dell的工具安装不能
<jiero> Pudge: windows 升级多么扯
<jiero> Pudge: sp包一打，速度降低20%
<Pudge> jiero: 扔了吧，换acer
<jiero> Pudge: 老电脑，父母的， 2004年的
<Pudge> dell是渣渣，除了重，没有任何特点
<jiero> Pudge: 还好吧。不算重
<Pudge> jiero: 3.10的kbuild还没出来么
<jiero> Pudge: latitude d600，带电池 2.2kg以下？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 不懂
<Pudge> jiero: 。。2.2..
<jiero> Pudge:  怎么了？
<Pudge> jiero: 4斤还不重啊！
<Pudge> jiero: 难道装kernel 3.10的不是你？
<jiero> Pudge: 2004年这真不算重的哈。
<jiero> Pudge: 不是
<Pudge> jiero: 好吧，这个频道id有点乱。
<jiero> Pudge: 现在14寸笔记本多重？
<Pudge> jiero: 看牌子啊
<Pudge> jiero: 一般1kg多一点点吧
<jiero> Pudge: 。骗人吧。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 真的，网上查啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。一般都是 2KG吧。。。
<Hamsten> 我可以证实是真的。
<Hamsten> 代表：超级本。
<Hamsten> 超级本极度瘦身，独显都没有。。。
<Hamsten> ..........
<jiero> Hamsten: 超级本14寸的多么铝镁合金？而且一般？
<jiero> 什么时候超级本一般都是14寸了。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 一般的本本就1.5kg吧，14寸的
<jiero> Pudge: 我怎么看都不是啊。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你看哪里去的。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 性能好的，或者不怎么薄的，可能到2kg
<jiero> Pudge: 我看的全都超过2kg
<Pudge> jiero: 没看啊，去年去买笔记本时候看了一圈的感觉
<jiero> 基本都是2.1+
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<Pudge> jiero: 那些都是17寸吧
<jiero> Pudge: 你的感觉说明你力气太小了么。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 或者太厚了？
<Hamsten> 好吧，我漏看了。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 17的一般都3KG
<Pudge> jiero: 看铭牌上面标的重量啊
<Hamsten> 重的代表----移动工作站
<Pudge> dell的口号，重
<jiero> Pudge: 和 thinkpad 差不多吧。
<Pudge> oh yeah，fcitx的问题终于解决了
<Pudge> 以前打anzhuang 的时候，总是卡很久才出字
<adam8157> roylez_: 有好事儿没?
<roylez_> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> roylez_: 有没有好玩儿的给我解解闷儿?
<roylez_> adam8157: stone-soup
<Pudge> jiero: 为啥这么多人喜欢thinkpad
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥玩儿
<jiero> 12 寸 1kg+还差不多。
<Pudge> jiero: 耐摔？
<jiero> Pudge:  因为古老
<jiero> Pudge: 大概设计比较统一吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 而且中间那个红色的圆粑粑这么鸡肋。
<jiero> Pudge: 为啥鸡肋啊。
<adam8157> Pudge: 小心被喷哈
<jiero> Pudge: 以前没触摸板时很好用的
<Pudge> jiero: 好难控制鼠标啊
<jiero> Pudge: 那个点点，我首先在dell上用的倒是
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 同时用点点和触摸板
<jiero> Pudge: 做不到，就别说lol
<Pudge> jiero: 反正 我用不好，而且，thinkpad这么丑，方方正正的，毫无美感
<Pudge> jiero: 我就是来挑事的
<Hamsten> thinkpad我觉得很好看啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。我只有这一个1999年的thinkpad，也只用了 t61 一段时间。
<jiero> s/也/此外
<jiero> 和我说也白说
<jiero> adam8157:  mayaer 找你来着
<Hamsten> 难道要把电脑做成圆球.....
<jiero> adam8157:  另外，讨厌的。
<adam8157> jiero: 啊? 啥
<jiero> adam8157: 我从杂物堆里找到一视频播放器，算了，不买android平板了，没啥意思。
<Pudge> jiero: 平板电脑背后有个支架可以让板子立起来骂
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 集成显卡玩游戏分辨率降低！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443834 我的电脑是英特尔的集成显卡。系统是13.04.一打开游戏以后，分辨率就会降低为800x640'最要命的是不是拉伸全屏的，是两边有黑边，画面四四方方的，请问怎么解决呢，需要什么数据我都可以提供。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 于 由 thisdk — 2013-06-12 21:09
<Hamsten> ^k^:渣渣问题.......
<^k^> Hamsten, 坦白地说，我不会担心自己。  21:16 
<Hamsten> ^k^:你是谁
<^k^> Hamsten, 我要努力@。  21:17 
<hoxily> Hamsten: 你是谁？
<Pudge> kk又被调戏了
<Hamsten> lol.....这是什么bot...
<jiero_> adam8157: 刚才掉了。最近usb网卡太热。
<jiero_> adam8157: 修了这个bug么。
<adam8157> jiero_: 吹吹
<jiero_> adam8157: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero_: 还在usb网卡。。渣渣网卡
<jiero> Pudge: 你个喳喳。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 表面涂层蜡，然后泡水里
<jiero> Pudge: 还在用笔记本
<Hamsten> hoxily:我叫Hamsten也
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 还有个办法，就是换个网卡
<hoxily> Hamsten: O__O"…
<Pudge> jiero: 赶紧换啊，台式机无限网卡才几个钱啊
<jiero> adam8157:  刚才说啥来着。
<jiero> Pudge:  50元人民币
<Hamsten> ^k^:Login
<^k^> Hamsten, 这是可行的。  21:20 
<jiero> 比 usb 的贵些
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  21:20 
<Hamsten> lol
<Pudge> 真乖
<Hamsten> ^k^:把坏人kick kick掉
<hoxily> Hamsten: 我浏览的许多网页的源码末尾被插入了一段JS脚本，我是不是中毒了？
<jiero> ^k^ kick pudge 好不
<Pudge> jiero: kk很孝顺的
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<hoxily> Hamsten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758204/
<hoxily> Hamsten: 不过https的链接得到的页面并没有被插入这段代码。
<Pudge> jiero 这2货，又掉了，幸好他不打dota，不然要被喷到死
<jiero> Pudge: dota那垃圾，
 * jiero 玩的游戏，人们都愿意等别人20分钟再开始。
 * jiero 会因为别人掉线n次，而重新开始n次
<jiero> adam8157: 打羽毛球美女多吗
<adam8157> jiero: 爷们儿多
<adam8157> jiero: 不过这个端午参加了个party, 蹭了顿饭, 认识了很多妹子
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么会这样。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 咋样
<jiero> adam8157: 我这里，男女比例大概是 4:3
<jiero> adam8157: 哦
<jiero> adam8157:  学做粽子么
<adam8157> jiero: 我参加的貌似也是爷们儿多, 不过妹子也很多. 没, 就是烧烤, 桌上足球, 乒乓球 杀人游戏 喝喝酒 吹吹牛啥的
<jiero> 桌上足球？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 那个东西啊。。。叫桌上足球。。。
<Hamsten> hoxily:bot 2号?
<jiero> 。
<jiero> party哈。。。/me 倒是真的不喜欢这种社交。。。
<Hamsten> hoxily:知识库没有相关内容，推测如果所接受的所有网页都出现此情况，有可能是宽带运营商搞的鬼
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 换一个DNS试试
<Pudge> jiero: 那你一定喜欢另一种射交
<Hamsten> hoxily:宽带运营提供商不会劫持https...
<jiero> Pudge: 我喜欢的社交，就是，碰面了，做一件没做过的事情
<Pudge> jiero: 何必说的这么含蓄
<jiero> Pudge: 我见到了你，就想邀请你去跳水好么
<Hamsten> jiero:跳楼多好....
<Pudge> jiero: 开什么玩笑，大家这么忙，来点实际的多好
<jiero> Hamsten: 那样就研究如何跳楼不会受伤
<jiero> Pudge: ？还有啥实际的
<jiero> Pudge: 提议
<Hamsten> jiero:对，当年成龙高楼跳水直接跳进医院。哈哈.
<abinex> adam8157: 今天吃了几个粽子？
<jiero> Hamsten Pudge  怎么创造出 tribes 里的单兵装备哈。
<adam8157> abinex: 一个
<jiero> adam8157: 这周吃了几个
<abinex> adam8157: 蜜糖粽子么？
<jiero> adam8157: 哪个女孩喂你的
<adam8157> jiero: 9个?
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<Pudge> jiero: 没玩过
<Hamsten> 所以研究如何跳楼不受伤，有这非常重要的意义。是居家旅行逃亡必备.
<abinex> jiero: 求妹子喂粽子
<jiero> abinex: 。
<jiero> Hamsten: 坏孩子
<abinex> Hamsten: 教我吧，跳楼的绝招
<jiero> Hamsten: 你是要去盗窃吧
<abinex> Hamsten: 我最近需要自杀的演习绝招
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> jiero: 演习啊
<Hamsten> jiero:表示作为一个孩子i do not know what is tribes!
<jiero> Hamsten: Pudge:  tribes里，你是士兵，身着主动装甲，背着喷气包
<abinex> jiero: 用来演习的
<jiero> 帅气啊。多么想在天上不用大家伙就能飞呢
<jiero> 现在的技术是达不到吧。以后的压缩技术也未必能作出持续的能源？
<Hamsten> jiero:推测如下，首先需要足够资金，第二不择手段找来研究开发人员，第三所有研究人员被杀人灭口，done！
<jiero> 压缩能量
<jiero> Hamsten: 为啥？
<jiero> 最高效的小型能源是什么呢
<Pudge> jiero: 真心不如转基因长出翅膀来的方便，还环保
<Hamsten> jiero:足够让地球反着转的资金可以让全球的研究开发人员只研究开发一个东西。
<jiero> Pudge: 让翅膀起来，人需要 1米高的胸肌
<jiero> Pudge: 生物没学好么你。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 转基因，长出一米胸肌
<feetroot_> 人需要轻量化
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Hamsten> jiero:反物质能源
<jiero> Hamsten: 。。。
<jiero> Hamsten: 蜻蜓那样的羽翼到不错。
<jiero> feetroot_: 设备也是
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装指南（适用于11.10/12.04/12.10） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443836 此帖原为 ljj_jjl2008 发表，但原帖由于一些原因已经丢失，现通过百度快照找回内容 （话说我用谷歌的快照就是没找到第一页的&×&&%&……%&……） ================== 我是作死的分割线 ========================
<^k^> == 建议安装前先分好区，不要格式化（安装时格式化） 以下是我 …
<Hamsten> jiero:蜻蜓的质量。。。。。。。
<jiero> Hamsten: 蜻蜓的那种比较好控制？
<jiero> Hamsten: 不需要长时间连续飞行，而是启动式，能让你跳高50米
<Hamsten> jiero:没有学习过有关蜻蜓的相关内容.
<Hamsten> Time for Take shower....brb...........
<jiero> Hamsten: 突然想起有个东西叫做竹蜻蜓。。
<jiero> feetroot_: 。。。万年潜水员啊。
<jiero> Huahua: 。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 哆啦A梦
<Huahua> jiero: ，
<jiero> Huahua: 你说一个 599的 7寸 android平板对妈妈辈的有用么
<Huahua> jiero: 分辨率多少
<Huahua> jiero: 最好 8 寸以上
<jiero> Huahua:  1280 * 800
<Huahua> jiero: 还凑合
<Hamsten> jiero:竹蜻蜓原理跟蜻蜓完全不同。。。。好了，洗澡去了。
<adam8157> jiero: 还是大点好啊
<jiero> adam8157 Huahua 也是，不过要大一点就会贵100%
<abinex> adam8157: 买ipadnini吧
<jiero> adam8157:  Huahua  http://ju.taobao.com/tg/home.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.61.1ytWhT&itemId=22821080336&
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ [Onda/昂达]V712四核版(16G)平板电脑 7.0英寸IPS屏 四核八显 2G内存-聚划算团购
<adam8157> abinex: 我才不买把用户当奴隶的产品
<Huahua> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18667436209
<adam8157> jiero: kindle file hd 8.9" or nexus 10
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 现货 台电 P85双核(16G) 8寸高分平板电脑电容屏MID 安卓4.1 HDMI-淘宝网
<abinex> adam8157: 你和gebjgd一样啊
<abinex> adam8157: 你们两个肯定长得很像
<jiero> Huahua: 分辨率更低哈
<abinex> LOL
<Huahua> jiero: 字体大
<abinex> adam8157: 还有去游泳么？
<Huahua> jiero: 反正尽量 8 寸以上吧
<Huahua> jiero: nexus 7 这样的给长辈会屏幕小
<adam8157> abinex: 这周没法, 其余每周一次
<jiero> Huahua: 。就是这个吧。 http://ju.taobao.com/tg/home.htm?spm=608.572840.0.218.LOf5OA&id=10000000119183
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【品牌团】台电P85双核16G 8寸双核四显平板电脑-聚划算团购
<Huahua> jiero: 行
<abinex> adam8157: 腹肌6块显现了没
<adam8157> abinex: 得动一动
<abinex> adam8157: 加油
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> adam8157: 我以前以为我不会有那么彪悍的肌肉
<abinex> 我错了
<adam8157> abinex: 你练出来了? 啧啧
<abinex> adam8157: 是干活出来的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 每天都要抬一千多斤
<feetroot_> 好工作
<feetroot_> 可以锻炼身体的工作太少了
<Huahua> iMadper: lainme 今天送什么了
<Huahua> feetroot_: 搬砖/
<abinex> feetroot_: 我瘦了8斤
<Huahua> feetroot_: 打石头
<Huahua> feetroot_: SA
<abinex> Huahua: 不是打石头也不是搬砖头
<Huahua> abinex: 搬神马
<abinex> 是搬纱线
<jiero> abinex: 邮局搬信差不多？夜里搬啊搬
<abinex> 纺织用的纱线
<Huahua> 搬钞线
<jiero> abinex: 制作个支架，可以搬起来省力的？
<kymjs> 额，问个问题
<abinex> 一个16斤
<Huahua> kymjs: 什么
<kymjs> 我想了解怎么获取协议的图像数据
<abinex> 每次要至少要搬114个
<kymjs> rpd
<jiero> abinex: 搬啥搬啥
<abinex> jiero: 搬纱线
<jiero> abinex: 搬的路线
<jiero> Huahua: 今天送东西？
<abinex> 从材料仓库搬到车间
<jiero> abinex: 用手推车？
<abinex> 全手工搬
<jiero> abinex: ？为啥不手推车或者矿车
<abinex> 要放到架子上啊
<Huahua> jiero: 乃偷窥我推 twitter 咩……
<Pudge> 搬西瓜，一麻袋，50斤，搬到6楼，没电梯，
<jiero> Huahua: 。。？啊
<Huahua> 删推先/
<abinex> 要单手举起来，然后放到1.8米高的架子上
<jiero> 。。。这个世界太疯狂
<abinex> jiero: 习惯了，
<jiero> abinex: 做个推向前的时候自动上升的车车
<Hamsten> jiero,Pudge:之前吐糟了..请无视........睡觉去了....
<jiero> abinex: 达到1.8米高然后一推
<freeflying> iMadper: 小鼠标什么好
<abinex> 架子不允许开推车上去
<abinex> 那里有很多的纱线，
<abinex> 会碰到的
<abinex> 只能用人工放上去
<abinex> 举一次就像单臂练一次16斤的哑铃
<feetroot_> abinex, 每天任务就是锻炼身体
<abinex> feetroot_: 额
<abinex> 不止这个
<abinex> 还要搬布料
<jiero> ab
<abinex> 每天要搬几百斤布料
<jiero> abinex: 你们摆放的好怪，算了。我只搞过沙发椅子之类的
<abinex> 每次单手搬25斤
<feetroot_> abinex, 白天体力晚上脑力比较合适的生活方式
<jiero> abinex: 每天几百斤？和卸集装箱的怎么比~
<abinex> 因为每条布料是25公斤左右，每天要搬12条这样
 * jiero 数 300个轮胎
<jiero> 每个轮胎将近40KG
<jiero> 卡车
<abinex> 平均每个小时搬50公斤
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 集装箱我们以前也搬过啊
<abinex> jiero: 装的都是内衣
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 每箱子100打
<abinex> 80公斤一箱
<abinex> 一个货柜至少要300箱子
<abinex> 当然不是一个人搬，起码有10人
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 平均一个人要搬30箱X80公斤
<abinex> 那个不是每天都用装车的，大概每个星期装两次到三次
<abinex> 多的话三次，少的话每个星期两次
<jiero> abinex: 80公斤一箱？那是啥啊。
<abinex> 内衣
<jiero> abinex: 。。。好重的箱子你能搬动么。。。
<abinex> 内裤，之类的
 * jiero 的常规极限是60KG搬运
<Huahua> jiero: 就是因为是内内，才力气十足吧
<abinex> jiero: 两个人抬
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 。也是
<abinex> jiero: 还有有更重的
 * jiero 上限是120KG 2人
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个没啥了解了
<Huahua> jiero: 贴张相片看看
<jiero> Huahua: 什么照片？
<Huahua> jiero: 满身疙瘩不
<abinex> 可惜我现在的相机坏了
<iMadper> freeflying: 小鼠表, kinzu v2
<iMadper> freeflying: 我就这一个选择了...
<jiero> iMadper: 摸摸
<abinex> 不然我拍一张重量级的布料给你们看
<abinex> jiero: 你们估计要3个人抬
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱~
<Huahua> abinex: 拍吧
<Huahua> iMadper: 抱大叔开心
<jiero> abinex: 手机手机
<abinex> 那些布料肯定有200多斤重
<iMadper> adam怎么走了...
<abinex> jiero: 手机坏了
<iMadper> Huahua: ....
<abinex> iMadper: 回去睡觉了
<jiero> Huahua: 你怎么了，，，说了好多我都没看懂
<iMadper> abinex: 哦.
<jiero> abinex: 才不蠢到那个地步，直接推了，放在毛毯上
<abinex> Huahua: 额
<jiero> abinex: 当年都是搬运古董家具一个 $nK+
<abinex> jiero: 不能推，怕弄脏了，是白色的布料
<jiero> 贼重的实木
<abinex> 不能弄脏
<jiero> 毯子啥的价值就当0了
<jiero> lol
<abinex> 弄脏了，就用不了
<jiero> abinex: 塑料布
<jiero> abinex: 你们太黑了吧。
<abinex> ，反正白色的布料是不能有半丁点的脏
<abinex> 不然，就完蛋了
<jiero> abinex: 纯白布料不遮掩，放着就被风和仓库的灰搞的不能用了
<Huahua> hougelangley_: 猴哥
<abinex> jiero: 有薄膜套着啊，
<abinex> 你要是推，肯定把薄膜弄破了
<abinex> jiero: 仓库没有风的
<abinex> 灰尘也少
<jiero> abinex: 在毛毯上推会弄破。。。说明套薄膜的太不上心了
<jiero> 搞那种廉价薄膜。。。
<abinex> 这个是很薄薄的
<abinex> 主要用来防止潮湿
<abinex> ，不然，放久了，会发黄
<abinex> jiero: 除非用帆布袋子
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 才耐磨
<abinex> 用厚袋子成本高
<jiero> abinex: 人工贱对把。
<feetroot_> 该休息了，10：30夏季最佳睡觉时间
<abinex> 正解
<abinex> feetroot_: 嗯
<abinex> 晚安
<abinex> jiero: 晚安
<abinex> 我也睡觉去
<jiero> abinex: 晚安
<abinex> 不熬夜了
<feetroot_> 莫熬夜，身体要紧呀！
<jiero> 。
<abinex> jiero: 我可能去清远
<abinex> 最近正在做准备
<jiero> 不认识啊。
<abinex> 把你的收货地址给我
<abinex> 私聊发过来
<abinex> 晚安
<freeflying> iMadper: 好贵啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀. 还不是无线的, 没必要
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来你们是真壕啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个z835还支持wireless display貌似
<iMadper> freeflying: 求送!
 * iMadper 目测我这俩字一出来, 候总倒吸一口凉气!
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 问题是, 显示器不支持呀
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 两个又在口水自己想要的物件了
<iMadper> freeflying: jiero: 咨询下, Watertight  一般就是雨衣了把?
<jiero> 不知道
<iMadper> jiero: 我是想要 freeflying 把他不要的东西送我~ lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我不要的可以送人
<jiero> iMadper: 但是多数没人要
<jiero> iMadper: 你要领带么
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: amazon.com的衣服, 就一张图... 看不出来  cc jiero
<jiero> iMadper: 今天买了 14节充电电池+2个充电器，94元。
<iMadper> jiero: 这辈子还没用过领带... 干嘛用的? 把衣服打包的时候用来捆住它们的, 时不时?
<jiero> iMadper: 为了好看到
<iMadper> jiero: 14节... 宅男费电...
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那没用... 长都长这样了...
<jiero> iMadper: 我初中有带领带
<freeflying> jiero: 山寨的那个爱乐普？
<jiero> iMadper: 容易看到。
<jiero> freeflying: 差不多吧。 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18239744701&spm=a1z10.3.w15624930-910527892.3.Qz0pjp
<chenqisu> emacs 怎么设置行高亮和显示行号
<jiero> iMadper: 初中之后就不要求领带了哈。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 骐源MP 充电电池 7号电池 1100MAH相机 鼠标 玩具七号镍氢充电池-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> chenqisu: 这两个问题我都可以回答你, 不过, 你要先看 <提问的智慧>
<iMadper> jiero: 要求带的?! 这么麻烦....
<freeflying> iMadper: apple的touchpad用着也还不错
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过还是习惯小红点
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是挺不错的, 配合那手势.
<jiero> freeflying:  多功能的魔法手么
<freeflying> jiero: ?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只用鼠标, 从来不用小红点和touchpad
<freeflying> iMadper: linux下狠毒收拾不支持
<freeflying> 很多
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不过, 我这里双指触控是支持的.
<chenqisu> iMadper: windows下怎么设置,要下次启动不消失的那种
<freeflying> iMadper: 两个手指可以
<jiero> freeflying:  就是苹果的touchpad
<Huahua> freeflying: 侯总还是 mbp 么
<jiero> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-1089933817.29.0BYUix&id=18241260008&_u=cv0sdbi7d69
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【抢牛品】骐源7号充电电池7号套装5号7号充电器+2节7号电池套装-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> Huahua: DS如何能买得起mbp啊
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> 16元 包邮 慢速AA/AAA充电器 + 2节AAA电池
<Huahua> freeflying: 您是迪奥斯的话，别人就是苍蝇丝了/
 * jiero 800元月工资。
 * jiero 可以下锅了
<freeflying> toshiba这个二货，笔记本上还预装face recoganition
<iMadper> freeflying: 都有.
<iMadper> freeflying: asus也有
<freeflying> Huahua: 不然我就直接买rMBP了
 * jiero 更木指纹
<Huahua> jiero: 工资 800 刀提成3000 刀吧
<jiero> Huahua:  800 RMB 哈。
<chenqisu> jiero: ...
<chenqisu> iMadper: 大哥,快说啊
<Huahua> 无耻啊，秀下限
 * jiero 以前干苦力就那么多了。
<jiero> 呵呵
<iMadper> chenqisu: 你看提问的智慧了吗?
<jiero> 苦力半天就
<freeflying> jiero: 你这是 work for fun的，和我们的目的不一样
<iMadper> chenqisu: 不是说了, 要你看那个, 我才告诉你怎么配置吗?
<chenqisu> iMadper: 太无耻了还要看提问的智慧,那要看到何年马月
<mert> 怎么设置lo启动时就是up的
<jiero> freeflying: 我是么。。。
<iMadper> chenqisu: 那你要当一辈子被我们大家鄙视的伸手党?
<freeflying> iMadper: 高分屏了，可惜没套靠谱的字体
<jiero> freeflying: 如果我work for fun，就倒贴更多了
 * jiero 提醒，不要轻视脸皮
<mert> 有谁知道么
<iMadper> mert: 写到你的bashrc里面去
<jiero> freeflying: 找人写吗？
 * jiero 知道wenq.org跨了
<freeflying> 最近除了wordpress还有啥blog可用的呢
<jiero> 不知道能找谁做字体
<Huahua> gimp 打开 8 个 30M+ 的图片就卡死了
<iMadper> freeflying: 手写html
<jiero> freeflying:  其实，tumblr ？
<jiero> lol
<Huahua> freeflying: 很多人用 github page 干
<jiero> freeflying: google plus。
<freeflying> iMadper: 给我老婆用的
<Huahua> jiero: 靠谱
<Huahua> freeflying: QQ 空间
<iMadper> mert: 永远, 不要给我发 msg
<freeflying> Huahua: 那个图片太搞了
<Huahua> freeflying: 扫描件
<jiero> Huahua: 但是我还是希望网络更加分裂
<iMadper> mert: 又不是私人话题...
<jiero> iMadper: 你知道么。这是用qq的人的习惯。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 原来如此...
<jiero>  缺乏信任感和脸皮感
<Huahua> jiero: 嫂嫂用新浪轻博客好啦
<jiero> roylez还玩你的。。。
<mert> 哦，我是不知道怎么对人回话，就是后边带名字那种
<Huahua> freeflying: 嫂嫂用新浪轻博客好啦
<Huahua> 点错 jiero
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。嫂嫂。。。
<Huahua> mert: 敲名字前几个字母按 tab 键
<iMadper> mert: 打上别人的名字就行了
<Huahua> jiero: 哦对，你单身
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<mert> iMadper, ok
<iMadper> chenqisu: 搞定没?
<mert> Huahua: ok
 * jiero 既不是女的，也没结婚。。
<chenqisu> iMadper: 还没
<iMadper> chenqisu: 我是直接告诉你怎么配置, 还是告诉你应该搜索什么关键字?
<mert> Huahua, 可是我按tab键默认出的是逗号而不是冒号啊
<Huahua> jiero: 是问 freeflying
<jiero> mert: 有区别么
<Huahua> mert: 没关系，都一样，跟客户端配置有关
<Huahua> mert: 但是都是对话
<chenqisu> iMadper: 有搜索关键字最好
<mert> jiero, 好吧
<mert> Huahua, ok
<iMadper> chenqisu: emacs show line number
<jiero> chenqisu: 我不信中文输进去没有结果。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 有的是结果, 我四年前就baidu搜索过了
<jiero> iMadper:  http://meditic.com/degrading-for-success/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Howard’s Startup Game @meditic » 降级论
<jiero> 神奇的土地，神奇的人类
<iMadper> chenqisu: 弄好之后汇报一下.
<iMadper> jiero: 创业太难了
<jiero> iMadper: 给自己定规则的人创业更难。
 * jiero 给自己定的规则6条。
<jiero> lol
<chenqisu> iMadper: (or global-linum-mode), and put (global-linum-mode t) in your ~/.emacs (or ~/.emacs.d/init.el) to enable it at startup.   没找到那文件或文件夹.也不确定是在哪个文件夹新建这些文件或文件夹,我的是windows平台
<mert> iMadper, 我把ifconfig lo up 写到/etc/profile里了，但显然没生效。
<iMadper> mert: 没生效? 难道profile比你的if配置文件还要早?
<iMadper> chenqisu: win, 不知道
<chenqisu> iMadper: 直接输命令的话每次启动一次都要输入一次,想一次搞定
<jiero> chenqisu:  win的看win的手册
<iMadper> chenqisu: 没在win下用过.
<iMadper> chenqisu: 我猜是 c:\_emacs  之类的破文件名吧
<mert> iMadper, 之所以要写ifconfig lo up 是为了解决goagent cannot assign requested address的问题，刚写了然后重启，goagent没起作用，还是得手动ifconfig lo up
<iMadper> mert: 那就没啥简单的办法了, 你只能自己去写ifcfg那些配置了
<mert> iMadper, 我用的debian7.0,有什么办法让lo启动时up么
<iMadper> mert: 自己去写ifcfg配置文件去
<mert> iMadper, ifcfg？命令名？还是文件名。
<iMadper> mert: 以前用debian的时候我记得路径的, 现在用了好几年arch, 忘了. 那个是debian系列才有的. (debian/ubuntu之类的)
<iMadper> mert: 估计是 /etc/network/interface?
<mert> iMadper, ok，我自己找找.thx
<iMadper> mert: 我坚信, 这东西十分容易搜索, 根本不需要来这里问.
<mert> iMadper, 好吧，下次我自己注意点。
<iMadper> sudo vi /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-*  有没有这个文件
<iMadper> mert: 貌似, debian系列的, 跟我大redhat不一样
<mert> iMadper, 没有。我找到了/etc/network/interfaces,里边有句auto lo
<mert> iMadper, 可是这样lo 还没up么？
<iMadper> mert: debian的man page里面有, 自己看吧. 我不用debian, 不知道那东西的配置怎么写
<mert> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> jiero: 来这里提问的人, 很大程度上, 是不敢去看英文网页
<abinex> jiero: 还在啊？
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。
<jiero> abinex: 走了。
 * jiero 道晚安
<iMadper> 晚安
<abinex> iMadper:
<abinex> 走了吗
<abinex> iMadper: 在干嘛？
<iMadper> abinex: 你管这么多!
<abinex> iMadper: 家里很多水管
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> mert: stackexchange上面有个对你这个问题的回复: For a quick fix, why not using rc.local? if your problem gets solved by typing those 2 commands every time you boot into your box then add them at the end of /etc/rc.local
<mert> iMadper, give it a try.
<iMadper> mert: another tip. http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2004/04/msg00100.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: SLUG Mailing List Archives - Re: [SLUG] Debian not starting eth0 at boot.
<mert> iMadper, 似乎另一个也提到了/etc/rc.local,我重启试试。
<mert> iMadper, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=80883
<iMadper> mer
<^k^> mert ⇪ t: Debian User Forums • View topic - loopback interface not started at boot in Wheezy
<iMadper> mert: good luck.
<abinex> iMadper: ？
<mert> iMadper, well, it doesn't work.
<iMadper> mert: O_o
<mert> iMadper, 我想到一个办法，把ifconfig 的权限给改了
<mert> 哈哈，这个够流氓
<iMadper> mert: 怎么改?!!?!??!?!
<mert> 777怎样
<iMadper> mert: 扯淡, 还是改不了
<iMadper> mert: 改了也执行不了
<iMadper> mert: 没法调用那些系统调用呀!
<jusss> alvin_rxg: .
<mert> iMadper, 好吧，明天再折腾，要断网了.
<iMadper> mert: bye
<mert> iMadper, bye
<dhs227> 中文
<Avantwang> 人也不多啊
<Huahua> iMadper: imtxc lainme 晚安 ntr
<^k^>  05:16
<gebjgd> knownbad 最近咋样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 搞定越南妹了么？
<gebjgd> ofan 搞定白人妹子了么
<knownbad> 远程支援老婆振兴中国经济。
<gebjgd> Pudge 你室友的肚子搞大了么？
<Meowoo> 他被我死了
<gebjgd> Meowoo 你还没睡觉？
<gebjgd> mayli_ 梅里三妈
<Meowoo> 刚醒
<Meowoo> 准备烦 knownbad
 * knownbad 就地暴毙。
<gebjgd> Meowoo 刚醒就开电脑上irc? 好敬业
<Meowoo> ...
<knownbad> 屁啦，哪有时间。
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<knownbad> 女儿呢？
<knownbad> 妈的。
<Meowoo> 没时间就不看额，不强求。也不用现在看
<knownbad> 你想要什么意见？
<Meowoo> 啥意见都可以额，主要是 “议会规程” 后一半内容。那些都是我自己理解，可能很多错误
<Meowoo> 议会规程开始后面的内容
<knownbad> 把章程分开吧？  宪法大纲就简单明了。  各个分权机构如何运作另外链接。
<knownbad> 简单明暸。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 简体字体太少了。
<Meowoo> 我笨，章程分开是啥意思
<knownbad> 你第一页就这么长，肯花时间看完的人少。
<Meowoo> 哦，是说那些章程分开一个文档？
<knownbad> 就入口网页别这么长。。
<Meowoo> 额明白
<knownbad> 是啊，这么也可以分工来编译。
<Meowoo> 也是
<knownbad> 不会就一页太多人修改了。
<Meowoo> 额，还真的分开一下，现在只给你一个人看，过几天完善一下找多谢人去看，都是 G+ 认识的，有个还是你老乡
<knownbad> 让你征婚去。  http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewforum/f_37/key_女公民
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 洛杉矶华人交友征婚，聚会，联谊，新人报道 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<Meowoo> ... 让我找老外？
<Meowoo> 我的多屏不能左右摆额，只能上下摆
<Meowoo> linux最大的虚拟屏幕只能是主显卡的分辨率的两倍
<Meowoo> 给个美国的 zip 额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 议案可以逐条表决的么？看台湾的，貌似议案可全案表决，也可逐条表决
<Meowoo> 就一个问题额
<Meowoo> 我拿我的上网本上麦当劳装B，会钓到女人么？
<Meowoo> 可能麦当劳不行，得拿去大排档
<Meowoo> 钓村姑
<knownbad> 不知道。
<lee__> 哈哈 我手机
<lee__> 我是手机
<lee__> 你呢
<lee__> 额哈哈
<lee__> 手机上啊你来了
<lee___> 粑粑
<lee___> 没人
<lee___> 无聊
<lee___> 蛤
<knownbad> fivesheep_: http://bostonmarket.com/home?promoCode=37839&page=specialCoupons
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Special Coupons
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kdm与nvidia http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443847 今天在gentoo上先是安装了x,然后再安装了kde,再就是进入kde,终于看到了图形界面，很高兴。当然接下来就是去安装nvidia的显卡驱动，按照gentoo's wiki搞了一下好像没有成功，重启后结果连kdm都打不开了。郁闷啊。卸载了显卡驱动也没有用
<^k^> 。。 Sent from my Lenovo_A2105 using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — …
<lee___> @可怜了
<MAONOOOOBO> 慎用百度搜索，百度的搜索是被监控的，昨天才用它搜索了一下显示屏排线，今天弹出的网页广告里就有很多排线类信息
<lee___> 当然了
<lee___> 百度 中共的
<sou_> 还是google算法做的好 关键是有为用户保密的意识
<Pudge> 想多了吧，都一个德行，google一样根据你的搜索内容弹广告
<BaByChU> 冷清啊
<MAONOOOOBO> 谷歌没有见过广告的
<MAONOOOOBO> BING也没有
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：LibreOffice4.0.2.2菜单是英文的怎么变成中文的菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443854 不想删除原软件，请问怎样更新语音包，用什么命令？到官网下载的《libreoffice-dictionaries-4.0.2.2.tar.xz 35 MB》解压出来的文件不能自动安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgwww — 2013-06-13 8:5 …
<MeaCulpa> 早
<cppking> 请问xwindow既然是从/s
<cppking> c/s架构的,那么,我在本机开xserver,如何让局域网的另一台显示我的界面
<MeaCulpa> cppking: 你理解反了
<MeaCulpa> cppking: 显示的那台机器跑的是Server
<cppking> 有没有这方面的文档?
<MeaCulpa> xclient是需要X显示的app, 他们把数据发给Server, Server负责在硬件上实现
<MeaCulpa> google
<cppking> 这么说我明白点了
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛twitter要更新api
<MeaCulpa> 总之就是不给第三方活路
<MeaCulpa> 之前搞啥破OAuth
<cppking> twitter是不是美国人的微波啊?
<MeaCulpa> cppking: 微波是中国人的twitter
 * MeaCulpa 哦，早用api1.1了，1.0要不开放了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 已经更新了，逼我去用官方客户端
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你用的vpn?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没啊，啥意思
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我最早都用curl直接发推，多安逸
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 看你怎么翻墙的
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 后来就twitvim了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 代理
<MeaCulpa> tryit: vpn在玩游戏时候用
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ....好久不碰了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你可以看我ip嘛
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩
<cppking> mac os与darwin有什么关系
<iMadper> cppking: ubuntu 和linux kernel 啥关系?
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<tryit> iMadper, o(∩∩)o...
<Pudge> 达尔文在发现了进化论之后，就写除了苹果系统
<iMadper> Pudge: 别扯淡了! 那内核是达尔文的儿子写的
<cppking> Pudge: dota屠夫高手?
<tryit> iMadper, 入手了一本LKD...
<BaByChU> Google有广告的
<iMadper> tryit: Love写的那本?
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 挺好.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<Pudge> 我的id太容易暴露我的身份。。
<BaByChU> 这两天在帮微软做Bing的广告协议。。。。
<cppking> iMadper: ubuntu kernel之间的关系好像跟mac os /darwin关系不一样吧?
<tryit> iMadper, 昨天回家把2本厚厚的上下册的也拿回来了，你现在看的那套，国产的
<BaByChU> 为什么我的发言这么delay
<BaByChU> 还disconnected了。。。。
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 那书最好了.
<iMadper> BaByChU: 自己看你的lag是多少
<BaByChU> iMadper: 平时蛮快的。。。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 你看这种书怎么实践呢？
<iMadper> tryit: 谁要你实践了...
<iMadper> tryit: 理论先能学会了, 也是不小的成就了
<MAONOOOOBO> 处处感觉不安全，Goagent这几天经常卡顿，视频一半突然卡住断掉。。。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 这种东西还是太抽象的
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: goagent从来就不是为了安全弄出来的. 从来就没安全过.
<iMadper> tryit: 不过, 理论总是要先学的
<BaByChU> 自从上了网就没看过书了。。。。。。
<BaByChU> 学coding上网学
<BaByChU> http://www.codecademy.com
<^k^> BaByChU ... ⇪ Learn to code | Codecademy
<iMadper> BaByChU: tryit 水平比你想象的高多了
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<MAONOOOOBO> 不安全是指搜索引擎，不是GOAGENT
<BaByChU> tryit: 我没说他水平高低啊。。。。我也很佩服能看的进书的人
<BaByChU> tryit: 指向混乱了
<tryit> .
<iMadper> BaByChU: 所以, 不用告诉他怎么上网学coding....
<eexpress> 恩。打到能看书的 tryit
<eexpress> lol
<BaByChU> iMadper: 我只是给初学者建议
<cppking> iMadper: 上wikipedia看了darwin的介绍,好像darwin是macos的一部分,不仅仅只是个kernel的作用
<eexpress> iMadper: 要是cfy来了。 tryit要让位的。
<iMadper> eexpress: cfy小悲剧了又...
<iMadper> eexpress: 近期都不太会来了.
<eexpress> 为啥。又没工作了？
<iMadper> eexpress: 私聊告诉你.
<tryit> eexpress, 为啥要说又呢……
<cppking> MAONOOOOBO: goagent出最新版了,你该更新下
<eexpress> tryit: 他找工作，比较艰苦的
<tryit> eexpress, 我也要找工作，^_^
<BaByChU> Azure CN的VM depot不知搞好了没  若干个月内会招很多人
<iMadper> huntxu: ^^ 你还不去?
<BaByChU> 世纪互联的技术力量实在太差 急需人才
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> hun
<iMadper> huntxu: azure, 虚拟化相关的工作. 你还不去关注下? 万一能remote呢
<BaByChU> huntxu: MS opentech在准备国内上马 到时候会要很多人
<huntxu> iMadper: 等他们关注我
<iMadper> huntxu: 醒醒, 孩子
<freeflying> huntxu: router用起来了？
<huntxu> freeflying: 木有，没时间折腾啊，好苦。。。
<eexpress> tryit: 支持。你去 freeflying 那边吧。他老板
<freeflying> eexpress: 你丫又造谣
<tryit> ...
<BaByChU> freeflying: 猴总
<eexpress> freeflying: 赶紧招了 tryit 他好认真的。
<tryit> eexpress, 再修炼上小半年，怕出去丢人
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> tryit: 上次你不是确定了方向的嘛
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，是啊
<freeflying> BaByChU: 基蛙？
<eexpress> tryit: 哪就不变了
<BaByChU> freeflying: 啥叫基蛙。。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 看上去, 不是 gfrog_away
<eexpress> 宝贝处男？ BaByChU
<freeflying> iMadper: 貌似不是
<BaByChU> 肯定不是
<BaByChU> 神秘潜水男
<BaByChU> LOL
<tryit> eexpress, 有句话叫计划赶不上变化，不过近期计划不会变，目前还在折腾板子，
<iMadper> tryit: 你应该去做嵌入式系统研发吧?
<eexpress> tryit: 记得你还有造人计划
<BaByChU> 登月计划
<tryit> eexpress, 过上半个月十来天，我自己写个简单的bootloader出来先
<eexpress> 搞得太高级了
<MeaCulpa> NB
<eexpress> 你这是要让蛋蛋下岗啊
<BaByChU> tryit: 国内clouding马上变革了
<BaByChU> tryit: 赶紧吧
<eexpress> 说吧！你会得到！
<MeaCulpa> clouding...
<eexpress> 知道谁唱的不
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa: cloud(comput)ing
<tryit> :-)，各位真给面子啊，以后发展好了，请大家吃饭～
<BaByChU> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 此 BaByChU 有机
<eexpress> 小心
<BaByChU> eexpress: 有基。。。。。
<iMadper> 有鸡
<eexpress> 有机是确定的，有基，我可不确定。
<tryit> iMadper, 我这是曲线救国，最终还要回归driver和kernel的
<eexpress> 有鸡也不确定。 iMadper
<freeflying> iMadper: 还是不习惯苹果的magic pad
<BaByChU> eexpress: 我确定。。。。
<Guest30864> 大家好
<Guest30864> hello
<eexpress> BaByChU: 你确定，给一个照片先
<freeflying> 买了个鼠标
<iMadper> freeflying: 多用几天吧...
<BaByChU> eexpress: 人家害羞。。。
<^k^> Guest30864:点点点.  10:01 
<eexpress> 呸
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不是刚买了三棒子吗? 手里还有z835? 还买了个苹果?
<BaByChU> eexpress: 会脸红。。。。
<eexpress> @@@@@
<eexpress> freeflying: 没事买设备的，都是败家的
<BaByChU> ebay也在招senior unix engineer
<Guest30864> 有没有android牛人在
<BaByChU> ebay的卖票网站
<iMadper> Guest30864: 没有
<BaByChU> Guest30864: 没有
<Guest30864> iMadper: 有什么牛人
<eexpress> 昨天骑车爬山，居然没爬上去。
<iMadper> Guest30864: 花钱牛人, 候总
<Guest30864> ...
 * iMadper 今天心情不好, 来黑你们.
<iMadper> Guest30864: 挣钱牛人, imtxc
<freeflying> iMadper: 我手头有个苹果的magic trackpad
<eexpress> 支持，这样会心情畅快
<Guest30864> 俺用erc
<iMadper> freeflying: 你是在别的笔记本上, 用哪个touchpad?
<BaByChU> freeflying: 我还是喜欢用老款的奶头鼠标
<Guest30864> emacs很好用！
<iMadper> Guest30864: 哦.
<BaByChU> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mighty_Mouse.jpg
<^k^> BaByChU ⇪ ti: File:Mighty Mouse.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<eexpress> freeflying: quicksynergy
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 应该说一直在吃灰
<freeflying> eexpress: 这是神马
<Guest30864> BaByChU: 谁会用那mouse
<BaByChU> Guest30864: 我
<iMadper> freeflying: 好...用吗? 各种手势支持吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 怀念小红点
<eexpress> freeflying: 共享输入设备
<freeflying> iMadper: 一般，还是习惯小红点
<iMadper> freeflying: hp啥的, 也有小红点
<BaByChU> HP的是小蓝点
<freeflying> iMadper: hp的没看到合适的，不然就买hp的了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 我只喜欢鼠标....
<abinex> iMadper: 捏捏
<abinex> eexpress: 早
<eexpress> iMadper: 有局域网内的手势控制
<abinex> iMadper: 红点就可以不用离开键盘用鼠标了
<iMadper> eexpress: 没见过...
<abinex> 可以持续用键盘
<iMadper> abinex: 需要用鼠标的时候, 都是不需要用键盘的时候吧
<abinex> iMadper: 额
 * yunfan fua
<BaByChU_> 娘的  又断了
<BaByChU_> 娘的  又断了
<abinex> iMadper: 用习惯了快捷键，鼠标就用的少了
<abinex> babyChU 娘不在
<jiero> iMadper: 鼠标。
<abinex> 所以断了
<jiero> BaByChU dell的也是蓝色的
<abinex> jiero: 正解
<abinex> jiero: 妮妮
<BaByChU_> jiero: 好像也有黑色的
 * jiero 以后号召人们都捏 iMadper
<jiero> abinex: 。
<jiero> BaByChU颜色太难掌握了
<jiero> freeflying:  Elite系列还是Envy系列
<BaByChU_> jiero: 蓝色的多捏捏就黑了
<abinex> BaByChU_: 你过红绿灯要看啊
<freeflying> jiero: 没高分屏，没触摸屏
<abinex> 别把蓝色看成黑色
<abinex> freeflying: 回来吃粽子了没？
<freeflying> abinex: 早就吃了啊
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/240801.htm  这个可以考虑买一个
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [图]首款Tegra 4i手机现身 将于明年第一季度发售_NVIDIA_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> http://www8.hp.com/us/en/ads/chromebook/specs.html 太弱了HP 竟然14寸ChromeBook 1366分辨率。。。
<yunfan> cc iMadper
<yunfan> 带i的tegra4有内置sdr
<iMadper> yunfan: 想买 firefox os
<Guest30864> iMadper: 哪里有买的
<iMadper> Guest30864: 还没在国内卖呢, 等八
<abinex> iMadper: 还没出呢
<iMadper> abinex: 超多人用上了
<Guest30864> 哪尼
<abinex> iMadper: 等你脖子和长颈鹿一样长的时候就有卖了
<abinex> iMadper: 可以到X宝上找代购吧
<yunfan> iMadper: ffos只是个软件而已 到时候刷机就是了 硬件你可没办法
<Guest30864> iMadper: 这里是贫穷社会吗，这么没效率
<jiero> 买个 4核心的Android 有2GB RAM，当笔记本用。
<BaByChU_> https://s3.amazonaws.com/Bell_Dropbox/DSC02271.jpg
<jiero> 599元。
<jiero> lol
<abinex> Guest30864: 这是安卓的天下
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • lightdm 登陆问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443858 大家好，我安装的是ubnuntu server13.10 之后安装了kde桌面和ightdm登陆管理器。本人的电脑上原先的系统是centos，在重新安装时保留了/home目录所在的分区。在ubuntu下常用用户名字也与原先的一样。连uid也一样是500. 目前发生的问题是ligh
<jiero> 安卓引领消费主义。
<jiero> 和浪费主意
<abinex> jiero: 送过来
<abinex> 要了
<abinex> 那个安卓和巧克力
<BaByChU_> 给trackpoint换个绿帽子戴戴
<jiero> 一年换一次手机
<BaByChU_> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=9034.0
<^k^> BaByChU_ ⇪ t: Trackpoint caps
<jiero> abinex: 我这次2年没换手机了
<yunfan> jiero: 我确实有这个考虑 拿手机当本有许多好处
<abinex> jiero: 手机用到烂了，修理
<jiero> yunfan: webrtc
<jiero> lol
<abinex> 自己换
<abinex> 屏幕
<jiero> 手机以后也就是广域网么
<yunfan> jiero: 倒不是这些 需要个远程登陆工具
<yunfan> 当然 如果有moto那个双屏幕的模式也不错
<jiero> 双屏幕？远程和本地？
<mert> 我的debian7.0一开机DSL怎么也连不了，知道service network-manager restart以后才能连。这个问题该怎样谷歌，谁给点建议。
<Guest30864> exit
<Guest30864> quit
<Guest30864> mert: pppoeconf
<abinex> jiero: 你用水果笔记本啊
<abinex> 酷哦
<mert> Guest30864, let me try
<jiero> abinex: 什么？
<BaByChU_> 搞个raspberrypi也比手机好用  还能接moto的dock
<jiero> 没有
<yunfan> jiero: 不是 moto那个手机有个扩展乌 放在上面的话 会启动另外一个虚拟桌面 屏幕模式和触摸屏的不一样
<abinex> jiero: 你刚才发的图片
<abinex> 你的笔记本不是么？
<jiero> abinex: 我哪里发图了？
<abinex> BaByChU_: raspberrypi 贵哦
<abinex> jiero: 额，弄错了
<abinex> 原来是babychu
<BaByChU_> abinex: 还好吧，比某些路由器便宜
<BaByChU_> abinex: ....原来我怎么啦？
<abinex> BaByChU_: raspberrypi比路由器贵多了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 路由器才100来块钱一个
<BaByChU_> abinex: 比tplink便宜
<jiero> BaByChU_: 是dlink吧
<jiero> 。。。
<BaByChU_> 。。。。。
<Guest30864> linklink
<yunfan> 是的 路由便宜 不过路由一没那么多接口 二没那么大内存
<BaByChU_> 反正便宜的都带link
<abinex> BaByChU_: tplink最新的路由器才499
<yunfan> 当然rpi也没路由那么多网口
<jiero> yahoo疯了，要收回id。。。
<jiero> 我的雅虎邮箱里有啥内容么。。。
<BaByChU_> yunfan: USB接出来 要多少有多少
<abinex> rpi的好处就是可以折腾
<jiero> 算了，历史就让他过去吧。
<abinex> jiero: 我有两个雅虎邮箱
<abinex> 我都忘记里面有神马东西了
<jiero> abinex: 一个月内不动，就没了
<abinex> 好像使关联淘宝帐号
<abinex> LOL
<yunfan> BaByChU_: 供电撑不了太多
<abinex> 在登录淘宝的时候，看到提示，我就更换了新的淘宝关联邮箱
<jiero> yunfan: 昨天14节AA/AAA电池
<jiero> 同时买了2个充电器
<yunfan> jiero: 额 昨天玩电动工具了
<abinex> yunfan: 你用的电池太水了？
<jiero> yunfan: 什么工具
<yunfan> abinex: 供电标准问题 瞎扯蛋
<BaByChU_> yunfan: 我就接了电信路由器上的USB供电  现在拖了一个wifi 两个ethernet
<abinex> yunfan: 偶尔扯一下啊
<abinex> BaByChU_: 牛
<abinex> BaByChU_: 你也用rpi
<abinex> ？
<Guest30864> BaByChU_: 你电信什么水平阿
<abinex> Guest30864: 必须光纤100M
<Guest30864> abinex: how many
<Guest30864> *much
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 估算1K每月
<abinex> LOL
<Guest30864> abinex: you are have monkey man
<abinex> Guest30864: 额
<jiero> Guest30864: you are the monkey man
<Guest30864> *money
<abinex> oneju: 一猪
<abinex> oneju: 稳住
<abinex> oneju: 吻猪
<yunfan> BaByChU_: 如果你能拖动hdmi我就服了
<Guest30864> 云主
<abinex> oneju: 一句
<jiero> abinex  认识 Monkey D. Luffy 么
<abinex> jiero: no
<Guest30864> jiero: 那是谁
<abinex> BaByChU_: HDMI没问题
<Guest30864> *什么
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> yunfan: 关键是要网速要快
<sunny5252> 有人吗/
<^k^> sunny5252:点点点.  10:32 
<sunny5252> fans们大家晚上好。啊。
<Guest30864> ^k^: who am I
<^k^> Guest30864, 你的名字是不明身份的人，导引头。  10:33 
<sunny5252> yunfan 是做eva那个大神吗？
<BaByChU_> yunfan: 就是推的动的嘛。。。。
<BaByChU_> abinex: 嗯  我没说有问题
<BaByChU_> abinex: 有问题我就不提了 哈哈
<abinex> BaByChU_: 把你的rpi低价处理给我
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 50包邮
<BaByChU_> abinex: 本来就够低价的了。。。
<abinex> BaByChU_: 你用那么久了
<abinex> 折旧
<sunny5252> 大家帮我测试个网页呗。是六房的。
<BaByChU_> abinex: 222.70.221.189   欢迎攻击 改掉首页我就送给你
<BaByChU_> abinex: 包邮
<sunny5252> 大家帮我测试个网页呗。是六房的
<BaByChU_> sunny5252: 哦
<sunny5252> http://v.6.cn/1105   谢谢。linux下面正常不。？
<^k^> sunny5252 ... ⇪ 2火村欢迎您。直播间 - 美女视频聊天交友 - 六间房秀场
<BaByChU_> sunny5252: mac下面正常
<sunny5252> 谢谢。
<abinex> BaByChU_: 额
<sunny5252> 我的slackware 好久没更新了。奶奶地。晚上更新下。
<abinex> sunny5252: 奶奶在家
<sunny5252> 奶奶不在家。
<BaByChU_> abinex: 说到做到啊 地址就是pi的地址
<abinex> BaByChU_: 牛
<BaByChU_> abinex: 全年常开 欢迎光临
<abinex> BaByChU_: LOL
<abinex> 开ssh没？
<BaByChU_> abinex: 开了
<sunny5252> 大家。知道哪个频道，可以做点小广告啥的。
<Guest30864> sunny5252: qq.com
<sunny5252> 晕。
<abinex> BaByChU_: 用的啥系统
<sunny5252> irc中的频道有吗？
<abinex> ？
<abinex> BaByChU_: /
<danielfeng> 问个问题awk -F = '/\[deliver/Tebie\]/{a=1}a==1&&$1~/LogLevel/{print $2;exit}' file.cf 当匹配deliver/Tebie这样的时候回忽视最后一个正确/,不知啥转义符号可以替换。
<jiero> abinex Guest30864 蒙奇·D·路飞
<abinex> babychu 的主机挂了
<abinex> ssh: connect to host 222.70.221.189 port 22: Connection timed out
<abinex> LOL
<Guest30864> jiero: 他怎么了
<imtxc> eexpress: 姨姨
<abinex> imtxc: 饺子
<jiero> Guest30864: 没啥。就是 monkey d. luffy，刚才看到你的 monkey呃
<abinex> eexpress: 捏捏
<Guest30864> jiero: money 我错了
<abinex> BaByChU: 你的主机挂了？
<BaByChU> abinex: 没挂啊 好好的
<abinex> BaByChU: ssh: connect to host 222.70.221.189 port 22: Connection timed out
<abinex> BaByChU: 连接超时
<BaByChU> abinex: 看到了三次failed passwrd attempt 你被block了
<abinex> 额
<BaByChU> abinex: 14.148.114.112
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 500g硬盘做web服务器，求ubuntu分区方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443860 1个500g的硬盘做web服务器，请问怎么分区好呢？分主分区还是逻辑分区好？求方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2013-06-13 10:46
<BaByChU> abinex: PAM 2 more authentication failures rhost=14.148.114.112 user=pi
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> LOL
<BaByChU> abinex: 别搞穷举啊。。。。。。。穷举等于自己把自己给封了
<abinex> 才三次机会啊
<BaByChU> abinex: 先来个ddos 再说别的  哈哈
<imtxc> abinex: 滚
<imtxc> abinex: 不给 rpi 还想吃饺子
<jiero> imtxc: toxic
<abinex> imtxc: 帮忙
<BaByChU> abinex: 要不给你改到100次尝试？
<abinex> 快要有rpi了
<jiero> imtxc: 快点快点。你是不是吃救济金的
<BaByChU> abinex: 这样我把iptable清掉 你重新来
<abinex> BaByChU: 1000K
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> BaByChU: 你的密码几位啊
<BaByChU> abinex: 没密码
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 用密钥对啊
<abinex> 那猜个鬼
<BaByChU> abinex: 证书
<BaByChU> ab
<BaByChU> abinex: 谁叫你猜了
<abinex> 嗯，那上不了的
<abinex> 没证书坑的
<abinex> 肯定登录不了
<jiero> abinex:  发现 cheese 录制的是 webm格式哈
<BaByChU> abinex: 伪造个 哈哈
<abinex> jiero: 额，webm要火啦
<abinex> 火狐发布的在线视频都是webm
<abinex> BaByChU: 伪造那个证书，还不如动手把你的网络挂了呢
<sunny5252> 问个事。怎么看频道列表了？
<abinex> BaByChU: 没心情弄啦
<BaByChU> abinex: pi才700mhz的cpu  ddos下就挂了
<sunny5252> 我打入的是/list
<abinex> 额
<abinex> BaByChU: 不弄
<abinex> BaByChU: 有更重要的事情等着去完成
<sunny5252> ?
<abinex> BaByChU: 你用的SD卡是多大的
<abinex> 16GB么？
<BaByChU> abinex: 外挂的SSD 120G
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 要用带电源的USB集线器才能带的动吧
<BaByChU> abinex: 嗯
<abinex> 你用的是神马USB集线器
<abinex> 我也买一个
<abinex> 我还没买
<BaByChU> abinex: 准备把pi的电源也移过去
<BaByChU> abinex: 这玩意儿真的很好玩儿 省了我很多其他设备的费用
<abinex> BaByChU: 嗯
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<BaByChU> abinex: 最主要是电费。。。。。。
<abinex> BaByChU: 你还没说你买色神马USB HUb
<BaByChU> ab
<imtxc> ... 我刚要说啥来着
<abinex> IMT
<abinex> imtxc: 你说饺子
<imtxc> oooo
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> ofan: 我的ssh什么时候到期啊？
<abinex> imtxc: 来一碗蒸饺子
<imtxc> abinex: 蒸？
<abinex> 嗯
<imtxc> 还有蒸的饺子？
<abinex> imtxc: 你家啊
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 我刚知道这个东西
<abinex> 不然油炸的饺子也行
<abinex> LOL
<lucky_> 用电脑怎么给手机装应用啊？
<imtxc> abinex: 你敢不敢吃点有追求的东西
<imtxc> lucky_: 嘛手机？
<Guest30864> lucky_: 去装360
<abinex> 吃啥才叫有追求？
<Guest30864> abinex: 鲍鱼
<lucky_> imtxc: mi2s
<abinex> imtxc: 吃蜈蚣算么
<abinex> imtxc: 吃老鼠
<lucky_> Guest30864: 对360枚好感
<Guest30864> abinex: 鲍鱼 = “追求”
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 你好歹学学大家，晚上路边烤个韭菜 考个茄子什么的吃。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 怎么装？
<imtxc> lucky_: adb install
<imtxc> lucky_: 你跟 jusss 好上了没
<Guest30864> adb install
<iMadper> imt
<Guest30864> adb install 360
<imtxc> iMadper: 找我？
<abinex> imtxc: 吃过烤蜥蜴（马鬃蛇）
<iMadper> imtxc: 好不了了. Pudge 的脚还在 jusss 的菊花里.
<lucky_> imtxc: 可以用Google play吗
<Guest30864> 吃蟑螂
<lucky_> im
<imtxc> lucky_: 那你在手机上面装 google play 啊
<lucky_> iMadper: 刚刚修摩托又花了我二百多
<abinex> Guest30864: 吃过淘金娘
<imtxc> lucky_: 没有的话先告诉我你的电话号码，我远程帮你装
<lucky_> imtxc: 然后呢
<iMadper> lucky_: 妹子你有摩托?
<imtxc> iMadper: lucky_ 有摩托的妹子啊，我一定要傍上
<Guest30864> lucky_: 你是妹子马
<lucky_> iMadper: 借同学的
<iMadper> 哦....
<lucky_> Guest30864: 不是
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 你加油.
<abinex> iMadper: 你和imtxc同学是啥关系嘛
<abinex> ？
<imtxc> lucky_: 带俺去兜风吧，我有外放手机，可以放甜蜜蜜
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper>  abinex: 在这里认识的.
<imtxc> abinex: 别听他的，我们洗澡认识的
<lucky_> iMadper: 主要同学的车，给人家撞坏太不好意思了
<Guest30864> lucky_: 你是修摩托还是修 摩托哦罗拉
<abinex> imtxc: 你应该是说你有饺子
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦...
<imtxc> ........
<lucky_> Guest30864: i'm a man,and of steel
<abinex> imtxc: 被咩口了吧
<lucky_> imtxc: 告诉我怎么装啊
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> lucky_: 你是妹子么
<Guest30864> 什么是steel
<imtxc> lucky_: ? 手机上装啊，为什么一定要用电脑装呢？连个数据线不麻烦么
<abinex> 你是妹子的话，不用装
<abinex> imtxc: 用电脑安装节省流量啊
<abinex> LOL
<lucky_> abinex: 不是
 * imtxc 现在给人智能手机刷机也是得到好人卡的有效途径
<lucky_> imtxc: 没流量了
<abinex> 不用在手机那个小小的屏幕，花天价的流量
<Guest30864> lucky_: wifi
<imtxc> lucky_: 下载 apk 的包，传到手机里面，手机装
<lucky_> iMadper: 最近也喜欢上陈奕迅了
<abinex> imtxc: 只有有线网络
<abinex> 用不了wifi
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> lucky_: 你听得懂粤语?
<abinex> iMadper: 必须听得懂
<imtxc> abinex: 没wifi怎么勾搭妹子？
<Guest30864> lucky_: 下了apk , 在搞个apache2 , 用wifi 局域网
<lucky_> iMadper: 听不懂，看歌词听唉
<abinex> imtxc: LOL
<abinex> 有慢牛就行了
<Guest30864> iMadper: 我听得懂“屎忽”
<iMadper> lucky_: 两个伟文, 写词很棒
<lucky_> iMadper: 主要有几首歌太符合我现在的心境了
<Guest30864> lucky_: 你果然后妹子
<abinex> lucky_: 啥心境
<Guest30864> lucky_: 你果然是妹子
<lucky_> 我不是妹子
<abinex> lucky_: 失恋额
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 取消 wifi 的密码，然后把除了自己的所有的ip都定向到你的一个页面，伪装起来，让别人输入电话号码和身份证号
<iMadper> lucky_: 哪首?
<iMadper> lucky_: 无人之境?
<lucky_> Guest30864: 怎么弄wifi
<abinex> imtxc: 高
<lucky_> Guest30864: 要路由器吗
<imtxc> abinex: 你就同时得到了他的年龄、性别、电话、籍贯
<lucky_> iMadper: 好几首
<abinex> 太牛了
<abinex> imtxc: gaoji
<Guest30864> lucky_: 那你like陈奕迅
<jiero> lucky_: 妹子？
<abinex> 这个绝对牛
<BaByChU> 老断
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么让大家相信我不是妹子？
<jiero> 哦。其实好像有个是妹子的没否认过
<abinex> jiero: 嗯，妹子
<jiero> lucky_: 看样子不是你
<iMadper> lucky_: 发照片.
<abinex> lucky_: 妹子
<jiero> lucky_: 照片哈
<abinex> 你肯定是妹子
<lucky_> ...
<Guest30864> lucky_: 是无人 代表 还是无人之境阿
<jiero> abinex: 我不是妹子
<abinex> lucky_: 你肯定是妹子
 * jiero 不抵赖
<abinex> 没人像你这样说话的
<Guest30864> lucky_: wifi 路由器 搞定
<abinex> LOLL
<lucky_> 你们这么关心我的性别干嘛呢
<jiero> lucky_: 孩子，你肯定是妹子了
<Guest30864> lucky_: 只有这一样关心
<lenage> 搞一台路由器专门做这个么？
<abinex> lucky_: 这里妹子是稀有动物啊
<jiero> lucky_: 其实，我收集了n多照片
<jiero> lucky_: 妹子不算太多
<lucky_> iMadper: 我该何去何从呢
<jiero> lucky_: 发我照片哈
<imtxc> lenage: 一个路由器也就是你用微信约出来妹子然后一杯咖啡的钱
<abinex> lucky_: 大胆承认
<lucky_> Guest30864: 买路由器的钱都用来修摩托了
<Guest30864> lucky_: 亮底
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> Guest30864: LOL
<jiero> lucky_: 摩托。
<Guest30864> lucky_: 用笔记本 无限网卡
<lucky_> jiero: 你见过妹子会骑摩托的吗
<abinex> Guest30864: 用笔记本
<lenage> imtxc: 所以附近妹子的电话你都有了  :)
<jiero> lucky_: 见过
<Guest30864> lucky_: 妹子奇男装的 moto
<abinex> lucky_: 妹子都会
<lenage> 这招可以去实践一下
<abinex> lucky_: 妹子都会骑摩托
<imtxc> lenage: 这种手段，只能得到没有宽带的妹子， 恩，没宽带的妹子比有宽带的妹子单身的几率要高
<abinex> 没啥好奇怪的
<lucky_> Guest30864: 没用过无限网卡
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 图形界面可以自动挂载NTFS分区，终端里不能挂载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443863 我的系统是13.04 移动硬盘插上后ubuntu可以自动挂载，不过卸载后也只能在文件管理器里鼠标点击设备挂载。 在终端里挂载会提示 Code: mount: 无法在 /etc/fstab 或 /etc/mtab  中找到 /dev/sdc5 移动
<^k^> 硬盘是NTFS分区。 另一块MAC硬盘的HFS＋分区也是图形界面可以挂载，终 …
<imtxc> 要是有什么方法能引诱他们上传照片就好了
<lucky_> Guest30864: 不知道能不能用
<yunfan> imtxc: 妹子多也好 少也好 你都搞不到
<abinex> imtxc: 同学，还有单身的么
<Guest30864> 吃饭
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> yunfan: 不要这么犀利
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥呐
<abinex> imtxc: 幼儿园就开始一对一对了
<lenage> imtxc: 也只能得到会用手机搜wifi的妹子， 如果不是一直上网的活着流量多的用不完的也没戏
<abinex> lenage: 错了
<lenage> 得到微信号，或者微博信息什么的， 照片不就有了么？
<Guest30864> 谁要妹子，我认识 一大把 单身的
<jiero> yunfan: 你还但什么
<abinex> 流量是不够用的
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> Guest30864: 你在哪里？
<imtxc> lenage: 笨啊，你得把你的 SSID 改成 CMCC_FREE 什么的。。。
<Guest30864> jiero: china
<jiero> Guest30864: 。。。china有一大把单身的妹子
<Guest30864> jiero: 我认识的
<abinex> jiero: 额
<jiero> Guest30864: 高中的小姑娘单身的很多
<imtxc> Guest30864: 果断来啊 照片
<Guest30864> jiero: 要不
<lenage> imtxc: 嗯，但是很多妹子不会去主动搜WIFI的吧？
<jiero> Guest30864: 不要。
<abinex> jiero: 别傻了
<Guest30864> jiero: 你是妹子吧
<jiero> abinex: 别傻了
<abinex> 高中还有单身
<iwii> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/NoSQL
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: NoSQL - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 在有些学校很少，有些很多
 * iMadper 想找个妹子不难, 找个合适的, 还能让你喜欢的, 在一起还会很开心的, 就很难了
<Guest30864> 去喝汤
<abinex> jiero: 女校都没单身的
<jiero> iMadper: 。就像找工作一样么
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 对呀, 确实一样
<iMadper> jiero: 如果只是要个漂亮的就行, 那就容易多了.
<jiero> cherrot 你好失败。。。
<Guest30864> 妹子：你每月出粮多少
<abinex> iMadper: 我认识一个女孩
<abinex> 可惜她不会说普通话
<imtxc> 谁是兔子
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 你只认识一个女孩，其他都是女人么
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 其他的我不认识
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。。吃我一掌
<lenage> iMadper: 只找漂亮的，怎么弄？
<jiero> lenage: 问漂亮女人
<imtxc> jiero: 八卦阵
<abinex> jiero: 那个女孩灰常票娘
<iMadper> lenage: 只找漂亮的, 那你目标可以很多, 没觉得难在哪里了
<abinex> jiero: 见过她后就给迷住了
<jiero> abinex: 哦。漂亮的。我知道一些。
<abinex> 对其他的女孩都看不上了
<jiero> abinex: 上次出国前见了一美女，比我高不少。
<abinex> 都直接无视
<iMadper> abinex: 被谁迷住, 多数跟漂不漂亮没关系
 * jiero 猜大概净高184cm
<lenage> 身高压力太大了
 * imtxc 今天是谁把话题扯到妹子的呢， lucky_ 快发你的照片
<abinex> iMadper: 关键是她拥有迷人的微笑
<jiero> abinex: 哦。
<abinex> 充满喜悦光芒的眼神
<jiero> abinex: 我对美女其实还是比较在意的——因为小时候就喜欢和美女玩。
<iMadper> abinex: 情人眼里出西施, 喜欢的妹子笑了, 我一样觉得很迷人.
<jiero> 捏漂亮妹子的脸蛋。
<jiero> lol
<abinex> iMadper: 太纯了
<jiero> iMadper: 对啊
<abinex> iMadper: 那些模特都是垃圾
<abinex> 与她相比的话
<jiero> abinex: 你的女神啊。
<abinex> jiero: 是我的插曲而已
 * jiero 喜欢老师类的女孩。
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 算不上女神
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> jiero: 我不知道她的姓名
<abinex> 但是我能每天见到她6次
<jiero> abinex: iMadper: 结果是男是女 喜欢区别不大
<jiero> 。。
<eexpress> 又说搞基。我掐死你们。
 * jiero 能把男女区分当作0
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 看帖子没
<jiero> eexpress: 没
<abinex> eexpress: 捏捏
<eexpress> 。。
<abinex> eexpress: 捏你家小神
<eexpress> abinex: 你看，大家都要掐你了。我给你+q
 * imtxc momo
<eexpress> jiero: inkscape node的帖子
<imtxc> eexpress: 早都应该吧 abinex +q 了
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<iwii> awesome 鼠标移动时，下面的窗口也激活了
<imtxc> iwii: 拔了鼠标
<iwii> imtxc: 有没有其他办法
<iMadper> iwii: stumpwm的时候, 可以选择是否用这个功能.
<imtxc> iwii: 咱 awesome 党，要什么鼠标。。。。
<abinex> eexpress: 额
<iMadper> iwii: awesome肯定也有吧
<iwii> iMadper: 我搜索了很久，没答案
<jiero> eexpress:  ä¹° http://ju.taobao.com/tg/home.htm?spm=608.583459.0.174.ZRiECl&id=10000000114898
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ [Onda/昂达]V801四核版(16G) 四核平板 8.0英寸高清屏-聚划算团购
<iwii> imtxc: 鼠标用来打游戏的
<jiero> eexpress:  8 寸平板
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。那个没仔细看哈
<abinex> 鼠标用来点点点
<eexpress> jiero: 。我啥都买了啊。不看了
<lenage`> awesome党除了玩游戏。基本都不用鼠标的吧？
<lenage`> exit
<iwii> 我的平板是 苦逼魔方UGT2 , 9.7 寸
<abinex> eexpress: 多买两个
<abinex> 送给我
<eexpress> iwii: 和我换？
<abinex> LOL
<iwii> imtxc: 鼠标可以移动窗口
<eexpress> abinex: 额。 iwii 的有多。找他
<abinex> iwii: 好用么
<abinex> 看她说额，酷比啊
<iwii> imtxc:  alt+左键拖放
<abinex> 苦逼了
<abinex> 肯定不咋样
<iwii> imtxc: alt+右键 resize
<iwii> imtxc: firefox 里面 鼠标手势
<imtxc> iwii: firefox 果断 vimperator
<iwii> imtxc: 我是大妈级别
<imtxc> iwii: 话说，我看看你的 awesome 的 mouse binding
<iwii> imtxc: https://github.com/sevk/home/tree/master/.config/awesome
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: home/.config/awesome at master · sevk/home · GitHub
<eexpress> iwii: 啥
<iwii> eexpress: 我喜欢用鼠标，单手操作
<eexpress> 你是大妈？
<iwii> eexpress: 是啊，我最近变换角色了
<abinex> 私人两套，一栋住人，一栋养猪
<eexpress> 这还能随时变
<iwii> abinex: 有钱人
<iwii> eexpress: 这是种族特长
<eexpress> 啥种族
<iwii> eexpress: 变变族
<eexpress> 好萌的 kk 族群
<mert> iMadper, lo interface not coming up on boot的问题解决了,原来我之前为了解决网连不了的问题的时候chkconfig networking off了，on回来就好了。
<jiero> kk
<jiero> 筷子
<jiero> eexpress: 美食左。
<Guest30864> 没有美女，猪扒谁要
<Guest30864> 没有人回应吗
<Guest30864> 牛扒谁要
<mert> Guest30864, 我的dsl连接是每6小时换一次密码的。在network-manager输入新密码后需要service netork-manager restart才能连接。连上以后在密码没变的时间内，怎么重启它都能自动连上。
<mert> Guest30864, 何解？
<imtxc> iwii: 鼠标的滚轮是 2？
<mert> imtxc, 是3
<imtxc> mert: 3 是右啊
<mert> iMadper, 2才是右把
<mert> imtxc, 2才是右把
<Guest30864> mert: 你dsl哪里的阿
<mert> 电信天翼的
<Guest30864> mert: 应该连上后不断连接，就算密码改了也没有问题的
<Guest30864> 喳喳了
<mert> Guest30864, 密码改了以后，要重新编辑DSL的密码，然后怎么也连不上，知道service network-manager restart 就连上了。真邪门。
<Guest30864> mert: -_-
<Guest30864> mert: 不懂
<yunfan> jiero 在不
<iwii> imtxc: 2是右键
 * iwii 吃好
<iwii> imtxc: 我这里 3 是右键
<imtxc> iwii: 恩
<iwii>     awful.button({ modkey }, 1, awful.mouse.client.move),
<iwii>     awful.button({ modkey }, 3, awful.mouse.client.resize))
<imtxc> iwii: 快升级3.5吧
<iwii> 没找到 鼠标移动 获得输入焦点的 配置
<iwii> imtxc: 3.5 有哪些不一样？
<iwii> lua 很像 ruby
<imtxc> iwii: 大家都升级3.5了，你跟着升级容易抄袭配置啊。。。。
<imtxc> lol
<iwii> imtxc: 3.5 鼠标移动可以不激活窗口吗？
<iwii> imtxc: 其实不升级，我觉得也完美了
<iwii> imtxc: 一般没事谁去乱移动鼠标啊
<iwii> 都是 alt+ tab
<imtxc> iwii: 没有小红点的笔记本。。。。
<iwii>  c:add_signal("mouse::enter", function(c)
<iwii>         if awful.layout.get(c.screen) ~= awful.layout.suit.magnifier
<iwii>             and awful.client.focus.filter(c) then
<iwii>             client.focus = c
<iwii>         end
<iwii> imtxc: 找到了 add_signal("mouse::enter"  .. awful.client.focus
<iwii> -- Enable sloppy focus
<imtxc> iwii: 有什么好玩的游戏
<iwii> imtxc: WII
<imtxc> iwii: 原来你是 iiiiooo 啊
<iwii> imtxc: 。。。不是，我转换角色而已
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 13.04 用3.9.5 的内核 黑屏，wifi 没用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443864 内核是在http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 上下载的。 有知道原因的没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaobin2496 — 2013-06-13 12:03
<imtxc> slock 锁住屏幕之后，只能抹黑输密码解锁么
<iwii> FBI WARN ING
<FBIWanin> ：）
 * yunfan 我前领导他们在制造一个3400个cubieboard组成的集群 额
<yunfan> 浙江义乌张姓女子胡思乱想，怀疑老公有外遇，趁他睡梦中，拿剪刀将老公那话儿一刀剪去，还直接丢到马桶里冲走；她向警方供称，担心老公外遇，两人的小孩以后被后妈虐待，才一时心急动手。可是韩姓男子并无外遇，还强调自己很爱老婆，他也说不怪老婆。
<jiero> yun
<jiero> yunfan: 你竟然发帖说我闲
<jiero> iMadper: baidu黑心啊。成了vip会员，年费15，然后按日子算的白金会员才能下载 flac
<abinex> jiero: LOL
<abinex> jiero: 你现在才知道下载要钱啊
<abinex> 几年前就有预感了
<jiero> abinex: 早就应该了
<abinex> 只是我当时没有那么大的硬盘装音乐
<jiero> abinex: 我说的是，白金会员每天5元啊。
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 现在去百度批量下载40GB音乐吧。
<abinex> 每天5元便宜啊
<abinex> jiero: 我硬盘爆满了
<abinex> 两个3T的硬盘
<abinex> 都是1080P的高清视频和无损音乐
<abinex> MP3格式都是直接无视
<jiero> abinex: 我的储存设备 4GB 闪存，80GB和120GB两个移动硬盘，120GB的笔记本电脑，500GB的台式机，40GB的笔记本电脑，和256MB的MP3，2GB的SONY手机。
<abinex> 下载音乐要整专辑下载
<jiero> abinex: 320kbps的mp3和无损差不多吧。
<abinex> 连带封面
<jiero> abinex: 买票
<jiero> abinex:  名片
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 我从baidu下载的mp3 嵌入封面的
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 多数是 320kbps。
<abinex> wow
<jiero> abinex: 送2个月免费。
<abinex> LOL要登录
<abinex> 注册才行
<jiero> abinex: 嗯。注册送2月。
<abinex> 我懒得去注册
<jiero> abinex: ee注册了
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinex> 我以前有个百度的帐号
<abinex> 我忘记了
<abinex> 不知道叫啥
<jiero> abinex: 输入邮箱想起来呗
<abinex> 谁知道那时候用的神马邮箱
<abinex> 我有很多邮箱
<jiero> abinex: 贼人啊你。
<abinex> 注册垃圾网站我都不用的邮箱
<jiero> abinex: 狡兔三窟
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 还有一次性的邮箱
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 完成垃圾站的注册后就销毁了
<jiero> abinex: 狡兔死，走狗烹
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 不然，垃圾邮件爆满邮箱了
<abinex> jiero: 你想啊，网上千千万万的网站。每个网站都要老子去注册
<abinex> 这不是氮腾么
<abinex> 看到要注册的直接无视
<abinex> 绕道走了
<abinex> 垃圾网站不注册也罢
<jiero> abinex: 所以有openid
<abinex> 嗯
<cppking> http://www.codecademy.com/挂掉了?
<^k^> cppking ... ⇪ Learn to code | Codecademy
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130613/000535.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 中国绘制土壤重金属污染图 部分城市放射性异常_新闻_腾讯网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 蓝牙适配器是否有linux版本的驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443868 在淘宝搜了一下，发现全都是支持win的蓝牙适配器，难道就没有同时拥有linux驱动的蓝牙适配器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-06-13 12:25
<williangliao> 怎么 java 频道都没什么人
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130613/002572.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 美着手引渡“棱镜”泄密者回国 互联网巨头喊冤_科技_腾讯网
<abinex> williangliao: java垃圾
<CyrusYzGTt> java 耗内存，我用的一个代理就是java
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 一但棱镜定罪，就说明是真的，所以那些企业喊冤没用
<abinex> 肯定是真的，珍珠都没那么真
<abinex> 现实版的谍影重重
<abinex> 上演了
<abinex> 好莱坞又找到一个影片的好题材
<abinex> 加上这个泄密者十分的帅
<yunfan> jiero: 你难道不闲？
<abinex> 米国特工跨国追杀泄密者LOL
<williangliao> abinex: 招java的企业还是很多的
<abinex> 多照样是垃圾啊
<abinex> 垃圾都是很多的
<abinex> 物以稀为贵
<williangliao> 谁知道IRC怎么找回密码
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯
<cppking> 如何给iso添加可引导功能?
<jiero> 下载50首。
<jiero> 速度啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 那你在家忙啥呢
<iMadper> williangliao: faq里面写着呢
<iMadper> williangliao: 你来之前, 搜索过吗?
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子英文名就叫Julian了，纪念阿桑琦
<jiero> yunfan: 不在家
<jiero> yunfan: 瞎忙。心死
<jiero> yunfan: 但不算闲
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  他死了？
<palomino|working> 聚敛... MeaCulpa
<yunfan> jiero: 你在哪里？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 为何不叫阿三起?
<yunfan> 阿桑奇
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没，躲大使馆呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 阿桑奇 我改过了嘛  为何不直接叫这个
<williangliao> iMadper: 昨天晚上让我读提问的智慧  今天又来。。。我英文读不太懂
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 老外来中国，都喜欢说政治？nnnd 一说政治，10句听懂3句。
<williangliao> iMadper: 之前百度找过 没找到答案，后来谷歌找到了。
<iMadper> williangliao: google 能找到, 还来问?
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • kill父进程能够杀死子进程吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443870 如题，首先我想问一下，求高手解决 1. shell的kill指令和c语言的kill函数是不是同一个原理? 2.kill函数并不是直接杀死进程，而是发送一个指令，目标pid接受后执行exit是吗？？？？ 2. kill -9指令只是结束该进程吗
<^k^> ? 3. 若该进程有父进程,它会不会变为僵尸.它的子进程会不会变成孤 …
<williangliao> iMadper: 没找到之前问的，毕竟百度找过。
<iMadper> williangliao: 提问的智慧告诉你了, 先看faq
<iMadper> williangliao: 这个, faq里面就有
<iMadper> imtxc: huntxu: ping
<jiero> yunfan: 在某开发区角落里
<yunfan> jiero: 你去那搞毛？ 卖笑？
<jiero> yunfan: 你说呢
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 有么？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 他们不了解中国，在美国不敢谈论政治，种族等等，觉得中国人很喜欢谈论这个，就来谈了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 才喝酒，碰一American。nnnd 居然左手筷子，吃辣椒，谈政治。
<yunfan> jiero: 我咋知道 你到底去那搞毛啊 别吞吞吐吐 能回答就回答 不能回答就直接告诉我不能
<yunfan> 婆婆妈妈的真挫
<eexpress> 喝白酒。nnnd
<yunfan> eexpress: 不稀奇吧 墨西哥还有吃辣椒比赛呢
<eexpress> 那是墨西哥嘛。哪辣椒发原产地
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 1: 左右手对他们都一样 2: 墨西哥是辣椒老家，输出到美国的，
<abinex> eexpress: 喝二锅头？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 3: 黄种人酒量全世界最差
<abinex> LOU
<eexpress> 晕了。忘记啥白酒了
<yunfan> 如果你稍微懂点历史的话 就知道美国如今的领土有许多曾经是墨西哥的
<abinex> eexpress: LOL，小日子真是惬意
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 再他们哪里喝40度以上的酒是going wild, 来这里自然要爽一爽
<abinex> 米国就是强盗的国度
<abinex> 海盗的后代
<abinex> E国海盗的后代
 * MeaCulpa 好像全世界大部分发达国家都强制勾兑酒到40度，中国自由
<abinex> 拉美是双牙的后代
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 上次看过研究说高加索人种酒精分解不行
<eexpress> 俄国估计随便
<MeaCulpa> 你哦
<MeaCulpa> no
<yunfan> 黄种人 主要是东亚人 有种酶 导致容易上头
<MeaCulpa> 俄国强制40的
<MeaCulpa> Vodka出厂必须勾对到40
<abinex> eexpress: 想喝伏特加
<eexpress> 必须？
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> 这得说墨西哥.
<eexpress> 咋觉得俄国，，喝酒精的
<MeaCulpa> abinex: Vodka无色无味，还被勾兑到40度
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: law unforce
<MeaCulpa> imforced, yes
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 否则他们一人喝一瓶，怎么喝...
<abinex> 墨西哥喝的龙舌兰
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 墨西哥貌似没有规定，所以有走私龙舌兰酒
<abinex> 龙舌兰极品哦
<abinex> 金边龙舌兰
<MeaCulpa> 不是极品，只是不勾兑到40, 老美觉得爽而已
<MeaCulpa> http://www.tequila.net/faqs/tequila/what-are-the-regulations-governing-tequila.html#chapter6
<MeaCulpa> 看来就算在墨西哥也要勾兑到40
<MeaCulpa> 还是我朝自由...
<jiero> yunfan: 杂工
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • kill父进程能够杀死子进程吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443872 如题，首先我想问一下，求高手解决 1. shell的kill指令和c语言的kill函数是不是同一个原理? 2.kill函数并不是直接杀死进程，而是发送一个指令，目标pid接受后执行exit是吗？？？？ 2. kill -9指令只是结束该进程吗? 3. 若该进程
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 高加索人不就是白人么...你看反了吧
<williangliao> http://news.163.com/13/0612/22/916VK6590001124J.html
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ 媒体称中国批准进口转基因作物 农业部未予承认_网易新闻中心
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没有看反
<yunfan> jiero: 说具体点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 都说东亚黄人缺少一种消化酒精的酶
<MeaCulpa> 转基因弄进来不一定是吃的嘛...
<jiero> yunfan: 某商城企划部门的杂工
<abinex> 多了去
<abinex> 以后吃的都是转的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 你想找非转的都没
<abinex> jiero: 还有粽子么
<abinex> 想吃粽子
<jiero> abinex: 过多了。
<williangliao> abinex: 大家都成了小白鼠了
<williangliao> abinex: 感觉爽吧
<jiero> abinex: 太多了。还有3斤左右
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实是某种酶导致吸收太多 上脑了
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。自然选择么
<jiero> 自然选择理论。。
<jiero> workaholic 是对消费主义的亵渎，所以一定要抨击
<yunfan> jiero: 你终于工作了 恭喜
<yunfan> jiero: 有时候优势会逆转成为劣势
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。恭喜啥。
<yunfan> 比如今天的胖子 都是因为当初进化得太好了 结果导致现在这下场
<jiero> yunfan: 我想做自己的工作，我一直想工作。但是做了这种事情。。。
<yunfan> 胖子其实在几万年前是有优势的 我当然是说那种基因 不是具体形态
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 这有啥大不了的 你不是才起步么
<jiero> yunfan: 。希望如此
<yunfan> jiero: 假如你可以随心所欲的话 又何苦去工作呢
<huntxu> iMadper: .
<iMadper> huntxu: 忘了要问什么了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: workaholic和消费能力/意愿矛盾么
<freeflying> iMadper: 128G小啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 谁说
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 求送, 我不嫌小!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 时间占用差异？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 他穷人不知牛人花钱能力的
<freeflying> iMadper: :)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: workaholic一般也不是那种最有钱的吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 得出掉两个128G的，都不定能买回哥 256的
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要买m5p?
<jiero> yunfan: 。。因为工作是种乐趣
<yunfan> jiero: 这是瞎扯淡的话 做自己想做的就是乐趣 其他都是扯淡
<freeflying> iMadper: m5p是啥
<jiero> yunfan: 对啊。我想做的能将理想和现实结合做事的组织。
<yunfan> jiero: 那只有入党了
<MeaCulpa> 城管
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<palomino|working> LOL
<williangliao> palomino|working: XXOO
<palomino|working> don't xxoo me...
<ikk-> 人机合一说:https://code.csdn.net/2013OSSurvey/
<iMadper> freeflying: ssd的一个型号.
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 2013年度中国优秀开源项目评选
<monson> iMadper, how do you do
<iMadper> monson: good.
<palomino|working> 浦科特已经展示m6了
<MeaCulpa> 这次神舟和天宫对接是不是黄了？
<eexpress> 黄了就黄了，2个目标，难得打中些。 MeaCulpa
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 黄了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 都没消息啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 估计黄了吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可能没那么快吧 如果黄了 外媒会不报道？
<imtxc> 我刚才在那个航天大厦下面看到了一个红色 ET 开头的车牌，真是给外星人座的么
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的 你可以据此拍个纪录片 揭露大阴毛
<imtxc> yunfan: ... 看起来很NB
<yunfan> imtxc: 不牛逼的我不关注
<imtxc> |||
<MeaCulpa> 要不就是还没到
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是说今晚对接么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是说中午么
<eexpress> 中午是美国时间。
<MeaCulpa> o
<eexpress> http://v.163.com/yule/V8GIAB8I2/V908IIKGA.html
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 首届裸体女足开踢 乳波臀浪热翻柏林_娱乐_网易视频
<yunfan> 我不知道中国发射为毛要说美国时间 如果是讲标准的话 用格林尼治时间不就行了 那也不干美国啥事啊
<eexpress> 色情德国队。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国官媒有说美国时间么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国现在可是有8个时间吧
<eexpress> 草。丢一球，脱一件衣服
<eexpress> 标准时间？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 太平洋，中西部，山区，东部，夏威夷，关岛，苏梅？
<OperaGhostkv> 嗨。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还有亚利桑那时间，现在是夏令时，亚利桑那没有夏令时
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 已经成功了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 好像要做多次对接练习了，自动，手动，
<imtxc> 听起来挺邪恶
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/58eb172c92994f15a29174edf086a1c3330edc59337dfb-FBfPNS_fw192
<abc> hello
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ....
<williangliao> abc: GREETINGS
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是ee说
<abc> some one here can help me?
<^k^> abc:点点点.  14:10 
<OperaGhostkv> 我以为这是中文irc
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 猫咪对于动作中物体敏感度灰长高吧
<OperaGhostkv> 冏
<abc> 可以中文吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 出错了就说是临时工干的
<OperaGhostkv> 帮你什么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该发射上去的是临时飞船吧
<abc> 可以问从你们问题吗？
<yunfan> 估计出错了又要拿无证程序员顶肛
<williangliao> yunfan: 才知道啊
<iMadper> abc: 你可以直接说出问题是啥吗?
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: http://img.hb.aicdn.com/888ff1af3225ace25eb02e5a4d2c33ef09b3298114b7a-ACOWI6_fw192
<abc> 我以为电脑系列的聊天室内
<williangliao> abc: 问问题之前先看FAQ
<williangliao> abc: 然后再看提问的智慧
<eexpress> 其实这个酷胖才喜欢。http://img.hb.aicdn.com/250e1d074f6a828f18e1bc6ce53faae87b239c5cc43e-jiPGh7_fw192
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这阿姨貌似被抓了
<eexpress> 你认识？
<abinex> eexpress: 带坏小孩啊
<MeaCulpa> 新闻里说的
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> williangliao: 这个要等人家提出来了一个愚蠢的问题之后再说..
<abinex> 小心你家小神学坏呢
<imtxc> 这阿姨不是都出来了么
<abinex> imtxc: 来一盘饺子喂
<williangliao> iMadper: 难道我每次提出来的都是愚蠢的问题。
<abinex> imtxc: 还没吃午饭
<eexpress> imtxc: 查，你都知道
<OperaGhostkv> 到2013年6月的比特币交易记录有多少G？
<imtxc> eexpress: 这阿姨以前跟艾  weiwei 拍过照片啊
<abinex> OperaGhostkv: 你是神的马甲么？
<iMadper> williangliao: 来这里问一些很容易就在网上找到答案的问题, 实在是浪费别人时间.
<OperaGhostkv> 不是啊 。
<abinex> OperaGhostkv: 看样子很像是ee的马甲
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/250e1d074f6a828f18e1bc6ce53faae87b239c5cc43e-jiPGh7_fw192 imtxc 额。这你都知道啊。
<imtxc> eexpress: 推动国内楼凤合法化的先锋
<abc> UNIX系统进入后找不到端口,请各位指点一下吧
<abinex> Opera是ee的专用神器
<OperaGhostkv> 昨天已经有人问过我了。。
<iMadper> williangliao: 你赢了.
<imtxc> eexpress: 别闹，不许乱发
<iMadper> abc: 少年, 啥叫找不到端口?
<williangliao> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> abc: 你用的啥unix?
<iMadper> abc: 去看提问的智慧吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 快，让你的bot来
<iMadper> abc: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<abc> 电脑系统啊
<OperaGhostkv> .wik 提问的智慧
<alvin_rxg> os2
<abinex> iMadper: 快出大招
<alvin_rxg> aix
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<alvin_rxg> webos
<iMadper> abc: unix多了去了, 你用的是哪个? 啥叫找不到端口, 什么端口?
<williangliao> abc: - .-
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 阿拉维
<abc> 192.168.10.1
<iMadper> abc: 你在执行什么操作的时候, 出现了什么问题?
<imtxc> eexpress: 我对这方面的信息很关注啊
<^k^> abc, 192.168.10.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<abinex> imtxc: 你应该关注饺子
<alvin_rxg> bsd
<alvin_rxg> netbsd
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个帽子
<alvin_rxg> freebsd
<alvin_rxg> hp ux
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 你氮腾
<alvin_rxg> openbsd
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 大神，给个帽子
<iMadper> imtxc: 上次给了你丫帽子, 你丫t我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助啊。。无线网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443875 我刚买的笔记本，他给我装的ubuntu系统，我点开右上角只显示有线网络，没有无线网络？那是不是我这台笔记本没装无线网卡啊？ 急啊。。。求各位大虾 求解。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf86012005 — 2013-06-13 13:59
<abinex> imtxc: LOL
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/250e1d074f6a828f18e1bc6ce53faae87b239c5cc43e-jiPGh7_fw192 好笑的
<eexpress> 【生死时速向】谁跑慢了谁倒霉
<imtxc> adam8157: slock 锁了屏幕之后只有抹黑输密码解锁？
<adam8157> imtxc: sure
<abinex> eexpress: 你中招了
<williangliao> eexpress: 毛线  怎么又是这个图
<imtxc> eexpress: 。。。 三次了
<abinex> ^k^: 笨蛋！快干活
<OperaGhostkv> slack ?
<^k^> abinex, 我不鬼混。  14:19 
<abinex> …
<williangliao> ^k^: 笨蛋
<^k^> williangliao, 我不鬼混。  14:20 
<imtxc> happyaron: 大神，给个帽子我维护一下秩序
<abinex> ^k^: 你妹啊，叫你干活，不是叫你鬼混
<ikk-> 人机合一说:http://www.etootle.com/product/flight-kit.html
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 圆点博士微型四轴飞行器
<abinex> imtxc: 别找帽子t我
<imtxc> abinex: 不t你
<abinex> 以后不敢吃你饺子了
<^k^> 人机合一说:eexpress, 图片我喜欢
<imtxc> ikk-: 给个帽子
<^k^> 人机合一说:imtxc,我是机器人
<williangliao> imtxc: 帽子是啥玩意
<iMadper> abc: 问你呢, 你只星神么操作的时候, 出了什么错?!
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/03d47daf940d19b2eafe1652e6a7987191d7aeef32327-2P1YXO_fw580
<imtxc> iMadper: 跑了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 受不了了.
<imtxc> eexpress: 别闹
<iMadper> williangliao: 帽子, 就是我名字前面的那个 "@"
<eexpress> 额。http://img.hb.aicdn.com/f2137743f9ae78224acb5ae5e83e215917370971fe69f-eZSFhh_fw580
<imtxc> 再不点了
<ikk-> 人机合一说:imtxc, 你不喜欢图片？
<eexpress> 点吧。这次对了
<williangliao> iMadper: @iMadper: 加了@上去有啥效果
<iMadper> williangliao: 威风
<imtxc> williangliao: 就能猥琐欲为
<imtxc> williangliao: 比如 你吧 ios 越狱之后你能干什么
<OperaGhostkv> 原点博士是谁？
<OperaGhostkv> 看起来好厉害的样子
<imtxc> williangliao: 你跟妹子表白成功之后你能干什么
<imtxc> williangliao: 那有了帽子，你就可以在这里干什么。。。
<iMadper> williangliao: 要不要我示范一下给你看? imtxc 你配合我一下?
<imtxc> iMadper: nonono
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮我去掉 v
<iMadper> imtxc: v怎么了?
<williangliao> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4990.html
<imtxc> iMadper: 大V用户太招摇
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ 程序员技术练级攻略 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<iMadper> imtxc: 是你的荣耀. alvin_rxg 给你加的, 我怎敢乱去掉?!
<iMadper> 这攻略.... 跟我顺序差太多...
<williangliao> iMadper: 你啥顺序
<iMadper> williangliao: 先学c, 然后perl, 然后ruby + shell
<williangliao> iMadper: 这玩意估计适合我们这类半路出家的
<iMadper> williangliao: 我也是半路出家, 我是学水产养殖的
<eexpress> imtxc: 你咋爬上面了
<williangliao> iMadper: 先学C都要饿死了
<eexpress> 啥状态，还不是粗体的op
<iMadper> williangliao: 怎么会? 我还活着呢
<imtxc> eexpress: 因为我是大v用户
<Helcrops_> ...
<eexpress> 啥。大V。是大劈腿？
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 还是你亮~
<MeaCulpa> perl...
<eexpress> imtxc: 你真荣幸
<ikk-> 人机合一说:c , java , shell , ruby
<MeaCulpa> per, ruby, shell 这路，为啥要先学c...饿死了
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 蛋蛋好
<eexpress> 蛋蛋呱呱叫
<imtxc> 。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 555 前天打了两个小时羽毛球, 现在屁股还疼, 半年没打羽毛球的后果啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我面试, shell/ruby都没问, 就问了c + os
<eexpress> 。。。昨天骑车爬山，居然没上去。 adam8157
<abinex> adam8157: 屁屁咋会疼呢？
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 没做热身运动？
<administrator> hello
<yunfan> 找来找去 都没有cortex m0的软件模拟 真是挫 fuck ar,
<adam8157> abinex: 很久没运动是这样的
<eexpress> 一帮死家伙，头次就拖我去爬山。好陡的。
<administrator> 我是administrator
<abinex> 要热身啊
<ikk-> 人机合一说:adam8157 太用力了，要慢热
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  14:33 
<abinex> 热身就不会了
<adam8157> ikk-: ...
<Guest24236> ^k^:
<eexpress> adam8157: 我要是有对手，可以打一下午。
<Guest24236> Helcrops_:
<abinex> ^k^: 小k你装神弄鬼玩神马人机合一
<^k^> abinex, 你知道很多关于我的。  14:34 
<ikk-> 人机合一说:abinex 那我不装了
<adam8157> eexpress: 我喜欢吊小球, 哈哈, 把对手搞得很无奈
<Helcrops_> 还是咱们这里热闹。
<eexpress> 可以。啥时候折腾下你
<abinex> eexpress: 顺便折腾一下小神
<eexpress> 不过，通常都是锻炼为目的。不太害人的打法。
<williangliao> iMadper: .... 半路出家的难啊，妹的，我刚开始都从photoshop开学....那会没人教啊，自己又不懂，
<abinex> eexpress: 你肯定肌肉发达啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来arm自己提供了个verilog based的模拟
<adam8157> eexpress: 拜土壕
<eexpress> 不发达。没酷胖发达
<abinex> adam8157: 不是拜神么？
<iMadper> williangliao: ps比c难多了....
<eexpress> 额。土豪是蛋蛋的称呼。
<eexpress> 滚蛋来了。 adam8157
<eexpress> 你们一对的
<williangliao> iMadper: 我去，又没说让你鼠绘
<ikk-> 这个好像发过了 http://www.etootle.com/product/flight-kit.html
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 圆点博士微型四轴飞行器
<iMadper> williangliao: 那也是ps难.
<eexpress> yunfan: 搞m0的没出息的。上m3
<williangliao> iMadper: 你看这个http://coolshell.cn/articles/4102.html
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ 如何学好C语言 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<williangliao> iMadper: 看完你就知道C多难了，
<eexpress> williangliao: ps没啥技术含量的，纯手熟。
<eexpress> 矢量时代了
<williangliao> eexpress: 嗯 本身就没技术含量
<eexpress> 来矢量画图吧
<iMadper> williangliao: 把很多属于计算机科学的, 放到c语言里面, 不合适
<iMadper> williangliao: 而且, 这些问题, 不只是学c会遇到. 多数语言都会遇到.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那要看啥职位
<iMadper> williangliao: 你随便会一个语言的, 就会别的了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: qe-monkey
<eexpress> 酷胖看图没
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 木
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/03d47daf940d19b2eafe1652e6a7987191d7aeef32327-2P1YXO_fw580
<iMadper> eexpress: 上班呢!!!
<adam8157> eexpress: 又发NSFW的
<eexpress> 你们思想不纯
<eexpress> 艺术眼光，有没
<williangliao> eexpress: 哥们，你小心让你老婆看到，不让你上床就完了
<eexpress> williangliao: momo 看来你还不熟悉本irc嘛
<iMadper> williangliao: 又一个跟神称兄道弟的....
<williangliao> iMadper: 啥，
<yunfan> eexpress: 我前领导指导我买的 你要是送一个m3我无所谓 不过应该指令集差不多吧 我主要是练习写汇编玩
<williangliao> iMadper: 难道他是雌的，或两者都不是
<iMadper> williangliao: 每次看到 eexpress 之后, 唯一正确的做法是:  eexpress: 拜神!
<tryit> williangliao, 这两天正在学 arm汇编 和 C语言的内嵌，规则还是不少，
<eexpress> 18m有了乐乐，难道不是一个啥窝？ MeaCulpa
<eexpress> .
<yunfan> iMadper: c如果不搞点cs相关的 几乎就没东西了
<yunfan> 要说语法 你学完之后能干啥？
<imtxc> roylez: 大乐透
<yunfan> 随便整点东西都需要数据结构和算法啊
<eexpress> yunfan: 上架构了，还asm?
<iMadper> yunfan: c10k之类的应用类的也可以啊
<eexpress> 至于嘛。 装B嘛
<ikk-> c 只要入门，就可以学其他语言了
<MeaCulpa> Playing Pussy
<yunfan> eexpress: 我要手工实现个forth玩 之前已经用py实现过了 感觉不爽 用x86汇编就太挫了 这个v6m 据说就几十条指令 我很欣赏这种的
<iMadper> tryit: ping. 问个问题
<tryit> iMadper, . 说吧，我初学
<eexpress> 。又forth，谁用嘛
<eexpress> asm最好的，其实是68k的
<eexpress> powerpc
<eexpress> ?
<iMadper> tryit: test.c:19: error: ‘FILESIZE_PAGES’ undeclared (first use in this function)   我编译一段代码, 遇到这个了. 是哪个头文件缺失了?
<iMadper> tryit: 真心查不到这个东西定义在哪里了
<yunfan> iMadper: c10k的东西也是需要了解下数据结构的嘛
<eexpress> grep lol iMadper
<eexpress> 通常是自带的h，少了
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... grep.. 我还是ack吧...
<yunfan> 你不要管别人的动机 就讲how就行了 what要由别人自己做主
<eexpress> test.c? @
<tryit> iMadper, 你写的是啥代码？
<eexpress> how, 去找68k吧
<tryit> iMadper, 驱动？还是应用层的？
<iMadper> tryit: tryit: 一个脑瘫的内核开发写的.
<yunfan> 你这扯
<eexpress> asm有版权的。好的asm，别人不能用
<yunfan> 挫了 qemu-arm 只支持到m3
<eexpress> 哪个RSIC不是20-30条指令。
<eexpress> 精简指令集
<iMadper> tryit: https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/cjb/mmc/+/67d46b296a1ba1477c0df8ff3bc5e0167a0b0732   这段代码.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 67d46b296a1ba1477c0df8ff3bc5e0167a0b0732 - pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/cjb/mmc - Git at Google
<eexpress> 4位机的指令，更少。1x条。你去试试？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 看了贵司watson项目负责人的一个speech，很有vision的人
<yunfan> 你这人怎么这么有强迫症呢
<yunfan> 没有建设性
<eexpress> m3
<eexpress> 蛋疼才m0。没了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 这种人一月能产1x个Patent,何止Vision, InfraVision
<eexpress> Vision, InfraVision咋理解。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你蛋蛋怎么疼的人家都专利了
<www> 求一个python的memory profile工具
<www> 冰天雪地跪求各位大婶
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 红外线，透视眼，拍脑袋就是一骡专利
<yunfan> 你管别人怎么选 你用着你觉得最舒服的perl 不是还有许多人用着你不爽的语言么 你怎么不去游说别人放弃自己的选择 跟你用perl呢
<eexpress> 红外就表示透视？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 老婆同事以前看玩笑说要是没idea了，去看看18m那些要过期的patent就有了
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> 中国就是你这种人多 自己掌握点东西不肯给被人帮助 又喜欢对别人冷嘲热讽的
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩，差不多
<eexpress> 专利布雷而已
<tryit> iMadper, 其实我对内核代码不熟，我现在在find + grep，不好意思
<eexpress> 国内天天提这些
<tryit> iMadper, cscope查不到
<www> 冰天雪地跪求python达人
<eexpress> tryit: 你内核，用grep找啊
<tryit> eexpress, cscope查不到
<tryit> eexpress, find + grep
<iMadper> eexpress: try
<eexpress> 不会吧。建立索引而已
<iMadper> eexpress: tryit: 用户态的....
<eexpress> 我不看内核嘛
 * iMadper 至今工作在 user_land
<eexpress> 不是都si看内核
<tryit> iMadper, ………………
<eexpress> 实时建立的索引
<iMadper> eexpress: 不, emacs.
<eexpress> adam8157: 你咋看内核的
<tryit> eexpress, 我习惯cscope，也是建立索引的，但是结果里没那个东东，我只有用出 find + grep 大法了，结果还是没找到
<adam8157> eexpress: 修到哪看到哪
<adam8157> eexpress: make tags cscope
<eexpress> adam8157: 给 tryit 说
<adam8157> tryit: make tags cscope
<tryit> eexpress, 一样啊，没啥区别 adam8157
<eexpress> cscope真不好用
<iMadper> 好用
<tryit> +1
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> tryit: 你要查啥
<yunfan> 有个 livegrep什么的 实时的效果不错
<tryit> adam8157, 没， 帮 iMadper 找个宏
<eexpress> 133:"● cscope -Rbkq
<eexpress> 134:if has("cscope")
<eexpress> 135:	set csprg=/usr/bin/cscope
<eexpress> 140:	if filereadable("cscope.out")
<eexpress> 141:		  cs add cscope.out
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥宏
<eexpress> 不好用
<tryit> adam8157, 别了，是用户态的……
<iMadper> adam8157: test.c:19: error: ‘FILESIZE_PAGES’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<iMadper> adam8157: 找不到这货哪儿定义的.
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> test.c，找啥。自己写的？
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 一个内核开发给的reproducer.
<iMadper> ack跑了好久呀
<eexpress> 估计别人用的vc。 lol
<ikk-> iMadper, find -iname "*.h" | grep FILESIZE_PAGES
<eexpress> 全库打包
<yunfan> grep -inr
<eexpress> ikk.
<iMadper> ikk- 我都ack了, 没有...
<eexpress> iMadper: 上下文给看看
<adam8157> iMadper: 要你自己写的啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 代码? https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/cjb/mmc/+/67d46b296a1ba1477c0df8ff3bc5e0167a0b0732
<iMadper> adam8157: 没tm说是啥呀
<eexpress> 说不定是test.h里面自己写
<eexpress> 打不开
<adam8157> iMadper: mm: fadvise ?
<w359405949> 大婶们，你们在哪里？
<eexpress> mmc的啊
<w359405949> 菜鸟需要你。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 那个系统调用的bug
<w359405949> 冰天雪地跪求python达人
<adam8157> iMadper: 你看的不仔细啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 	This mostly works, except for small files (less than 14 pages)
<adam8157> 	that remains in page cache after the face.
<eexpress> w359405949: py的去死。别跪了
<adam8157> iMadper: 这不说了么
<adam8157> iMadper: 鸟文堪忧
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦, 看到s390之后就没看
<eexpress> 蛋蛋记得上次找过sd mmc的源码
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么粗心怎么NTR!
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: ntr好难呀!!!
<eexpress> NTR是啥。
<iMadper> adam8157: 比内核开发难, 你信不?
<piggybox> w359405949: 你要python memory profiler?
<tryit> eexpress, 哈哈
<eexpress> iMadper:
<iMadper> eexpress: 嘛?
<eexpress> tryit: 你知道？
<tryit> eexpress, google
<eexpress> ntr啥
<eexpress> 直接说嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是早就跟你说过了?!
<eexpress> 忘记了
<iMadper> eexpress: 看上一个有男朋友的妹子, 我要抢过来. 就叫ntr
<eexpress> 你这。。。问蛋蛋。
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 蛋蛋有经验的呀!!! ex的ex
<eexpress> 蛋蛋说说
<eexpress> 正确的解释
<tryit> eexpress,
<tryit> 为日文【寝取】的缩写 日文原名为寝取られ(ねとられ)( n e t o r a re) → NTR 翻成中文的意思就是你的对象被其它人睡过了 现在几乎演变成为横刀夺爱/强暴等用法
 * NiuTouRen 我擦, 能不这么暴力吗?!
<eexpress> 寝取。。
<tryit> ..........我只负责copy
<eexpress> 就是绿帽子嘛
<ikk-> http://www.google.com.hk/search?newwindow=1&safe=strict&client=ubuntu&hs=f22&channel=fs&q=define+FILESIZE_PAGES+.h&oq=define+FILESIZE_PAGES+.h&gs_l=serp.3...83354.84065.0.84313.3.3.0.0.0.0.156.383.0j3.3.0.ernk_timepromotionb..0.0...1.1.17.serp.3U7GG4ZqPjY
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: define FILESIZE_PAGES .h - Google 搜尋
<freeflying> NiuTouRen: 蛋蛋抢了你的妹纸?
<eexpress> 额。这好玩了。 adam8157
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 肿么会.... 他有 hamo 和bluezd了呀!
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 看成有妹子的男盆友 你要枪过来了
 * adam8157 贵圈真乱
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: ... ...
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 要不你把那男的掰弯了, 正好我名正言顺的跟那个妹子了
<eexpress> eexpress @eexp01 12 Apr
<eexpress> 绿帽子是女友被借了，红帽子是男友被借了。
<eexpress> Retweeted by 好吃的饭团
<eexpress> 记得了
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 习惯性的非恶意看错
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 你这叫: 选择性看错
<palomino|working> .... eexpress
<ikk-> dpkg -L linux-headers-3.5.0-31 | grep "\.h$" | xargs grep FILESIZE
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 既然你有帽子 那你说得对
<eexpress> palomino|working: 搓中你的笑点了？
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: ...
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 没了...
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 你省省吧 一天有帽子 就一辈子都有帽子  (我指的是虹猫，没提解放军)
<tryit> NiuTouRen, 你用emacs?
<NiuTouRen> tryit: 是呀
<eexpress> 才明明醒酒了。咋又要睡觉了。
<chenqisu> 蛋蛋
<tryit> NiuTouRen, 噢，我也是，配合cscope看代码
<NiuTouRen> tryit: 恩, 配合那个反向搜索
<NiuTouRen> tryit: 让cscope能更快
<tryit> NiuTouRen, 啥反向搜索？
<yunfan> 写c时候很纠结
<NiuTouRen> tryit: cscope -q -b -i $LIST_FILE -f $DATABASE_FILE
<NiuTouRen> tryit:  -q     Enable fast symbol lookup via an inverted index.  This  option  causes  cscope  to  create  2  more  files  (default  names              ``cscope.in.out''  and  ``cscope.po.out'') in addition to the normal database. This allows a faster symbol search algorithm              that provides noticeably faster lookup performance for large projects.
<tryit> NiuTouRen, 了解
<eexpress> adam8157: http://huaban.com/pins/72328005/
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 當苦苦追尋的夢，瞬間破滅……你也會承受不... - J7OnLine采集到笑到脸抽筋 - 花瓣
<williangliao> http://news.qq.com/a/20130613/015360.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=1063276406&ADSESSION=1371103634&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5101_.0&ADPUBNO=26176
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ 斯诺登爆料称美国政府入侵中国网络多年_新闻_腾讯网
<chenqisu> 老掉线
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 哟
<williangliao> imtxc: 。
<MeaCulpa> lainme: Dokuwiki更新，我的老blog plugin越来越乱了...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: template也越来越乱了...
<yunfan> 有没有什么做gif的工具？
<yunfan> 有些概念我老忘 要弄个gif备忘
<ikk-> 2012年8月26日 – Jekyll（发音/'dʒiːk əl/，"杰克尔"）是一个静态站点生成器，它会根据网页源码生成静态文件。
<imtxc> adam8157: 海淘包是免睡的？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不足50不予征收.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 很好
<eexpress> 这个牛皮了。 http://img.hb.aicdn.com/158079db9f415e6711249d2842495a73583c1e701ff61a-rvr2PG_fw580
<cppking> 现在freebsd怎么更换pkg_add的163源啊?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 300rmb左右的包, 不会要税的
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: imtxc的+前缀是什么？ 御前带刀侍卫？
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 老美的这钱包都装不下老毛吧/
<eexpress> 超级牛皮
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 不知道, alvin_rxg 给她的.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我不知道诶...
<imtxc> yunfan: alvin_rxg 给我加的v
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 为何不给个*
<ikk-> http://www.anheng.com.cn/news/html/net_admin_blog/2414.html
<yunfan> imtxc: 很接近菊花
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我钱包还是初中的时候, 用到现在了
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: 录制屏幕为GIF图像-byzabz,linux,record-安恒公司- www.anheng.com.cn
<imtxc> yunfan: 意思就是我在这里什么都可以说，不会被op kick
<imtxc> yunfan: 言之无罪的作用
<yunfan> 不要录制屏幕的 就是手工做gif
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是代价是菊花 有点高
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你说啥?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我说v 其实也没什么用嘛。。。
<cppking> 这IRC真的是"聊天室"啊,不带讨论技术的....我滚了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我都不知道有啥用.
<NiuTouRen> 走的好.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 请你把房间 +m
<NiuTouRen> 回答问题的时候, 又不见那个 cppking出来.
<NiuTouRen> 问个能在网上搜到的问题, 没人回答就开始吐嘈, 走了最好.
<ikk-> 15315933 <cppking> 现在freebsd怎么更换pkg_add的163源啊?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不
<ikk-> 嗯
<chenqisu> 卡卡
<imtxc> eexpress: 这到底是前面的车在跑还是后面的
<williangliao> imtxc: 你的nick前面怎么有朵菊花
<imtxc> williangliao: 恩，等我有四个菊花我就可以换一个op了
<imtxc> williangliao: 在慢慢收集
<williangliao> imtxc: 。。。OP是啥
<imtxc> williangliao: 你也可以收集啊，今天回去，你拿下一个菊花之后，找 alvin_rxg 说“给我的帽子，有视频认证”， 他就给你加了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 意思是一个钱包可以用10年？质量这么好。。。
<freeflying> NiuTouRen: rhel7也要用gnome classic, 尼玛RH忽悠了全世界用gnome-shell，自己却不用
<freeflying> rhel
<williangliao> imtxc: ...
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: .... rhel还是不敢用而已. .. 你看f18
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 恩, 都快烂了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 舍不得换
<palomino|working> ....
 * imtxc momo palomino|working 舍不得换这个破马
 * palomino|working 戳 imtxc 
<williangliao> palomino|working: 我戳。我这号怎么看不到人员信息了
<palomino|working> 啥叫"人员信息"
<NiuTouRen> palomino|working: 同问.
<williangliao> palomino|working: 右边的那个，本来有显示多少人在
<palomino|working> 喔
<palomino|working> 我友情提示一下吧，88人
<williangliao> palomino|working:  - .-
 * imtxc 讨厌知乎里面发这么多图的人。。。
<imtxc> williangliao: /names
<NiuTouRen> palomino|working: 我的irc-client从来就没有这个功能...
<palomino|working> 换...
<NiuTouRen> palomino|working: 有啥用?
<palomino|working> 窥探谁在
<NiuTouRen> palomino|working: 十个我是t, 一百个人, 我也是t!
<palomino|working> .....
<NiuTouRen> palomino|working: 十步杀一人, 千里不留行!
<palomino|working> 太凶残了
<williangliao> 高级黑
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 求杀
 * NiuTouRen 事了拂袖去, 深藏功与名
 * imtxc 卖血了
 * NiuTouRen 深藏功与名...
 * imtxc 卖血成功，终于没菊花了
<NiuTouRen> freeflying: 我深知 当op不能乱t, 但是面对 imtxc 这种整天求t的, 真是不忍心拒绝他...  ^^
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: alvin_rxg 大大认证的大V用户你都敢t
<williangliao> imtxc: 我见你的菊花还在呀
<imtxc> williangliao: 退了再来
<xlucky> 我正在考试
<NiuTouRen> xlucky: 考试还来irc...
<williangliao> http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=%B3%A4%C1%EB&flux=1&tid=2343494978&pic_id=908fa0ec08fa513d7187806e3c6d55fbb2fbd955&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ 兄弟，手机没电用这个传答案吧（看了进来顶一下，感谢）_看图_长岭吧_百度贴吧
<Helcrops_> arch的wiki太完备了
<ikk-> arch的文档就是 好
<ikk-> arch写文档的人都是牛人
<NiuTouRen> ikk-: 我有一次一怒之下, 改了一下arch的wiki
<Helcrops_> 目测都是翻译的吧
<NiuTouRen> ikk-: 就是, fcitx会block我的快捷键... 我找了好久, 才知道那个渣功能原来是 fcitx的渣插件
<williangliao> NiuTouRen: ubuntu里面的中文输入法一直不给力
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教一个问题 ： 开机如何直接进入图形界面？（只装了xorg） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443880 baidu了两个多小时了 帖子也翻了不少 没找到答案 问题描述： 只装了xorg的ubuntu server ， 目前是开机进tty1（默认的） 自动登录root 并自动运行startx，startx调用配置文件（xinitrc）在图形
<NiuTouRen> williangliao: 不用ubuntu.
<williangliao> NiuTouRen: 那用啥
<NiuTouRen> williangliao: win7
<NiuTouRen> williangliao: 搜狗拼音 去广告版
<ikk-> NiuTouRen, 确实， fcitx 的插件太多了，都不知道有什么用插件
<williangliao> NiuTouRen: win7哪里还用得着fcitx
<NiuTouRen> williangliao: 不用呀, 我用搜狗拼音去广告版
<Helcrops_> fcitx +sougou还不够用？
<NiuTouRen> ikk-: 而且!!! 每次修改了插件, 让它不启动 ,一更新fcitx, 马上配置文件改回来!!!!!
<NiuTouRen> ikk-: 然后又得重新修改!!!
<Helcrops_> google拼音要是能同步win下的就好了。
<williangliao> Helcrops_: 我打五笔的，打拼音不习惯。ubuntu怎么装QQ五笔
<Helcrops_> 。。。。
<Helcrops_> qq五笔是啥。不是有五笔86啥的，五笔98
<freeflying> NiuTouRen: 所以RH专挖坑别人跳，然后一群不明真相的还跟着捧
<ikk-> NiuTouRen,恩，我都想换 ibus 了，有没有其他输入法推荐？
<Helcrops_> williangliao: fcitx-wubi
<williangliao> Helcrops_: http://wubi.qq.com/  是86版的
<NiuTouRen> ikk-: 没. rime?
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ QQ五笔下载官方网站
<ikk-> 我试试去
<Helcrops_> NiuTouRen: 有rime 啊。fcitx-rime
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。我都把 inkscape 的 jessyink 教程翻译成中文了。。。
<NiuTouRen> Helcrops_: 我说没有了?
<NiuTouRen> Helcrops_: ibus和fcitx都可以用rime当后台
<jiero> NiuTouRen:  该你做个糅合词库了么
<mert> 我的DSL每发一次短信换一次密码，用的debian7.0。如果是开机的时候刚好发短信输密码，network-manager死活连不上，非得service network-manager restart才能连上。可是连上后再断开，发短信输新密码，一连就能连上了。这么邪门的问题，让我怎么google
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 改进rime词库吧
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 不做...
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 太费功夫了...
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 要好多人一起收集才有可能吧?
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 嗯。是啊。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 收集了所有ee语也不能够
<mert> jiero, NiuTouRen 给点建议~
<NiuTouRen> mert: dsl是啥?
<jiero> mert: 啥？延迟？
<fa1c0n-china> 我一直就搞不明白为什么，kde桌面环境下，待机时间久咯，会有宕机的可能……
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 就是PPoE拨号？
<mert> NiuTouRen, 恩,pppoe
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 哦.
<NiuTouRen> mert: 不用 networkmanager 那个恼人的东西...
<jiero> mert: 买个路由器。花40元。
<NiuTouRen> mert: 问题太多了, 就放弃了.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 你说真的么。
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: gnome没事？
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 恩, 我现在家里用路由, 出去都是dhcp直接连上了
<mert> jiero, NiuTouRen 好吧，好办法。
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 具体啥情况？
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 恩是呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 一片绿
<eexpress> jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=443879&p=3009712#p3009712
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: SVG 幻灯 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<NiuTouRen> fa1c0n-china: 不是吧... kernel crash之类的吧?
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 默哀.
<adam8157> huntxu: 玩这么久还不淡定?
<jiero> eexpress: 我就是看了你这个哈。
<huntxu> adam8157: 没感觉了已经
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 就比如，我开机时间长咯，而且木有动他，他自己会锁屏，解锁后就会很卡，运行缓慢……
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过有红的
<eexpress> jiero: 很简单。
<eexpress> web base的。
<williangliao> fa1c0n-china: 可以设置不自动锁屏。
<jiero> eexpress: jessyink也是，而且inkscape 0.47 之后都预装的
<eexpress> 我觉得这个，概念清晰啊。
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 那我试试……
<jiero> eexpress:哦。
<NiuTouRen> fa1c0n-china: xset s 0
<eexpress> 可以抛弃其他的幻灯了
<jiero> eexpress: svg最怕的就是字体没装。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 还要转
<eexpress> 如果担心，转路径。
<eexpress> 我没转，正常得很
<jiero> eexpress: 你自己的电脑当然正常
<eexpress> -rw-rw-r-- 1 eexp eexp 29K  6月 13 16:16 绘图.svg
<eexpress> 完美融入浏览器嘛。效果好
<jiero> eexpress: 其实这些最大的问题是，很多人不懂那些字，他们把演示和幻灯都归类名称叫做 ppt
<eexpress> lol
<ikk-> 还是只能用 fcitx
<eexpress> 其实，部件都还带了时间相应。On_click啥的
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。那是行为
<eexpress> 会用？
<jiero> eexpress:  就是点了后执行*？
<eexpress> 矢量的好处，就是一页可以排100个演示页面出来。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。你丫肯定把东西设定的到处飞
<jiero> eexpress: 累死你的浏览器和电脑
<eexpress> 矢量才完美。随便转
<jiero> Y = yes= 呀
<jiero> == 丫
<jiero> eexpress: 好吧，下次你做个3D的来
<jiero> eexpress:  我目前在baidu下载歌曲 批量批量
<eexpress> Once all the data was in place, I automated the process of rendering the pie charts and writing the Cascadenik stylesheet with a shell script. The spreadsheet was exported to a tab-separated values text file to be readable by awk.
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。开发计划么。用那些估计很多人就疯了
<jiero> 一秒钟1mb的下载速度
<eexpress> jiero: https://launchpad.net/nicecharts 没成功。试试
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ NiceChart in Launchpad
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 【求助】rhythmbox下一曲按钮无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443881 lz升到13.04后发现了rhythmbox播放音乐的时候只能播放一首，然后就自动停下来，手动按下一曲也没用，只有双击任一歌曲才会继续播放，我还是很喜欢rhythmbox这个播放器的，求各位帮帮忙 [img] Attachment: rhythmbox.png [/im
<^k^> g] 统计信息: 发表于 由 cescfangs — 2013-06-13 16:14
<mert> 我.profile 里边的命令竟然没有执行...蛋碎了，装个debian问题接连不断，我发现我在找虐。
<jiero> eexpress:  http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center/smartart-objects-workaround-template
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: SmartArt Objects Workaround Template — LibreOffice Templates
<eexpress> 不开office
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 哈哈。跟我现在一样
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: xorg占用率太高。都100%了。
<fa1c0n-china> 恩，你有好的解决办法？
<williangliao> mert: 换回win7  然后再虚拟机里搞debain
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 你有好的解决办法？
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 木有啊。我只能等会儿
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 刚搜了一会儿，没找到
<fa1c0n-china> 我的方法是重启或者注销一下……额……
<mert> williangliao, 我打开win7就开始lol。。。算了吧
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 好但疼……
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 你是n卡？
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: amd
<williangliao> mert: lol?
<mert> williangliao, 英雄联盟
<williangliao> mert: 看来有强迫症
<mert> williangliao, 你怎么知道的，吃药有4个月了，还不能断，黛力新，盐酸怕罗西汀，每日各一粒。
<williangliao> mert: 黛力新通用名称为氟哌噻吨美利曲辛片，三氟噻吨属于神经阻滞剂，主要成份为氟哌噻吨及美利曲辛，本药适用于治疗神经衰弱、胃肠神经官能症、老年性抑郁、更年期综合征等疾病
<ikk-> 是药3分毒
<Helcrops_> fa1c0n-china: 最近实在懒的折腾了。先记下如你说在gnome下没事儿，真是kde的原因了
<fa1c0n-china> Helcrops_: 额！恩，呵呵……
<mert> ikk-, 不吃我就智力低下，头晕瞌睡，紧张焦虑...
<mert> ikk-, 我说真的...
<ikk-> 所患疾病： 产后忧郁症
<williangliao> mert: 多大了。缺少煅练
<mert> ikk-, 中度焦虑，社交恐惧症，抑郁症。
<mert> williangliao, 23
<williangliao> mert: 。。。。
<Pudge> mert: 多打打dota，啥毛病都没了
<mert> Pudge, 由于dota2的难产，现在流行lol
<williangliao> mert: 每天坚持跑1000M  保证你没事，妹的，才23.哥比你大多了还好好的
<Pudge> mert: 玩了lol就废了
<mert> williangliao, 邪门了，我的.profile里边的命令执行不了，放到.bashrc里就好了
<ikk-> williangliao, 外面空气差
<mert> williangliao, debian怎么那么蛋疼，还号称最稳定。
<Pudge> mert: 网游穷3代，dota毁一生，lol反人类
<mert> Pudge, 哈哈
<ikk-> mert, 每天喝半瓶啤酒，不能多
<Pudge> iMadper: 进进出出的，啥毛病，你以为是女人的xx呢
<mert> Pudge, 话说我高考前一天在网吧dota给老师抓到，考前一个月天天玩，于是成绩爆降200名，考了这二流学校。
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<mert> ikk-, 半瓶酒有什么用啊，我想喝的时候一般能喝半斤二锅头。
<Pudge> mert: 玩一个月dota考试成绩掉200名？没这么夸张吧，最有一个月能干嘛，都是玩啊
<ikk-> mert, 喝多了伤肝
<Pudge> mert: 玩一个月dota天梯能提高20w名呢
<mert> Pudge, 哦，加上天天啤酒当水喝，高二失恋，到大二才放下那事。
<ikk-> mert, 失恋是每个人必须经历的。
<Pudge> mert: 早恋害死人
<mert> ikk-, Pudge 哎
<Pudge> mert: 在大学毁掉你的人生观之前谈恋爱就是找屎
<williangliao> ikk-: mert: 妹的，哥都没失恋过。以前初中那会暗恋过。XX，一直暗恋到高三，后来到大学个个恐龙，我X，搞的我至今单身，伤不起啊，艹
<mert> williangliao, 哈哈
<administrator> hello
<mert> Pudge, 像williangliao一样，咱都把不开心的事说出来，让大伙开心会~
<chenshaoju> 哈罗
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  16:58 
<administ`> hello
<mert> administ`, hello~
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  16:59 
<Pudge> mert: 行了，我的初恋，高三开始，结果是个同性恋，还有严重抑郁症，老子花了3年时间才甩掉，
<williangliao> mert: 你的分享下，听说你的跟人跑了，
<williangliao> Pudge: ....比我更纠结。。。哈哈
<Pudge> mert: 你们够幸福了，当初我就跟个sb一样，以为伟大的感情能改变一切，
<mert> Pudge, 我那个也是抑郁症...最后辍学了...
<mert> Pudge, 同道中人啊，我当时也那么认为的，还去看心理医生，帮她向医生咨询。
<Pudge> mert: 抑郁症的女人千万不能碰，别同情，别天真的以为感情能治好，
<Pudge> mert: 这个病传染能力超强、
<roylez> ikk-: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/73165064jw1e5luqqmfwnj20c80ey3zf.jpg
<mert> Pudge, 恩。真是这样的。
<williangliao> Pudge: 怎么判断别人有没有抑郁症啊
<Pudge> mert: 跟艾滋一样，无药可救
<mert> williangliao, 这个不大好判断啊。。。
<Pudge> williangliao: 抑郁症的人你平时看不出来。只有深度接触才能发现，但是那个时候已经晚了
<administ`> 请问如何使用kon2
<williangliao> mert: Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> mert: 幸好我大二的时候终于狠下心来胆战心惊的分掉了。
<mert> administ`, kon2是个terminal么？和一般的terminal一样用不就好了？
<Pudge> mert: 那女的大四抑郁地连毕设都不做，毕不了业，她家里人还有脸来求我帮她做
<ikk-> roylez, 我不搞基
<mert> Pudge, 可是看着身边的女的，高中那个气质真心好，我长这么大见过的唯一的气质美女，气质，思想，行为，都与众不同。
<Pudge> mert: 废话，都抑郁了，当然与众不同了
<mert> Pudge, 好吧...那抑郁症其实也有好的一面的...
<Helcrops_> 哈哈哈哈
<ikk-> roylez,下次多发女的，别发男的
<williangliao> Pudge: 不是说是搞基的么，怎么会是女的，难道你也是雌的
<iMadper> williangliao: 对.
<Pudge> williangliao: ？谁搞基？
<Pudge> williangliao: 我是说我初恋，是同性恋，
<Pudge> williangliao: 不对，应该是双性恋
<mert> iMadper, Pudge是雌的？
<iMadper> mert: 对
<Pudge> 纯爷们好么
<williangliao> iMadper: 真雌的？
<iMadper> williangliao: 堆
<mert> 哈哈
<iMadper> williangliao: 对
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xin7安装ubuntu时无法识别分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443882 我用光盘安装ubuntu到更改分区时，分区只显示/dev/sda,其他的都无法识别，光盘、U盘和硬盘安装都一样，查看系统分区表示如下： Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sect
<^k^> ors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 51 …
<Pudge> 尼玛的，那女的，跟我谈了3各月我才知道，她前任是女的，还破了处，
 * iMadper 你们在说啥?
<williangliao> iMadper: 妹纸多高多重屁股翘不翘啊
<Pudge> 草，我可是单纯的小男生，吓死爹了
<administ`> Pudge: 明白了，原来是屁股恋
<mert> Pudge, 哈哈
<iMadper> ....................
<administ`> Pudge: 原来是山顶 “洞”人
 * iMadper Pudge 大湿经历了这么多, 才有今天的成就.
 * iMadper 拜 Pudge 大湿!
<Pudge> iMadper: 诅咒你也泡到一个女同性恋
<iMadper> Pudge: 我是在发自内心的赞美你...
<iMadper> pud
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1e5jeaflhzoj20c80j43zs.jpg
<williangliao> Pudge: 两个一起要了
<iMadper> pu
<iMadper> Pudge: 我不介意.
 * imtxc 一下午过去了，这里的话题怎么还是 iMadper 在搞基啊
<Pudge> williangliao: 同性恋都脑残好么，自卑的要死，心里会变态，导致抑郁
<imtxc> roylez: 基席
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, imtxc 乱叫你, 我帮你t了他了!
<williangliao>  可怜的 imtxc 又带菊花了
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫能靠谱点不
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不许乱t人，会给 freeflying 看到的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 你求我t你, 我才t的!
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你求我t你丫
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然我怎么会t?!
<williangliao> 哈哈 你们两个家伙干上了
 * iMadper 饿死了...
<Pudge> id改再长也没用， 也就tab一下的事。。
<williangliao> iMadper: 抽烟
<administ`> williangliao: 喝汤
<williangliao> administ`: 办公室哪有汤给你喝啊
<administ`> williangliao: 有阿
<administ`> williangliao: 办公室有烟？
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 吃脆莎莎啊
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 吃光了
<williangliao> administ`: 怎么会没有。自己带烟啊，谁不是，不过没听说有人自带汤的
<williangliao> iMadper: imtxc_donot_kick: ……  还真是雌的，那玩意也吃
<Pudge> williangliao: 还是国内好，一包白沙才6块钱，又好抽。
<williangliao> Pudge: 白沙不好抽，太浓了，
<williangliao> Pudge: 难道你在米国? 难怪烟都买不到
<Pudge> williangliao: 我的最爱，红河才弄，抽一根我手要洗10分钟才不黄
<Pudge> williangliao: no，fr，尼玛随便一包都要6欧多
<Pudge> williangliao: 抽不起
<williangliao> Pudge: 以前抽过红河，呛死了，
<Pudge> williangliao: 对啊，红河太烈，不爱抽，还是白沙最舒服
<Pudge> williangliao: 不过除了湖南，很多都是假的
<williangliao> Pudge: 以前抽过5块的白沙，6块的好像没有听过
<Pudge> williangliao: 涨价了而已。
<imtxc_donot_kick> Pudge: 烟啊，10元价位？
<chenshaoju> 少抽烟。。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 刚才写py生成了一个gif 展示 算术右移和逻辑右移的区别 有点蛋疼
<imtxc_donot_kick> Pudge: williangliao 兰州抽过不，紫色的性价比非常高
<williangliao> Pudge: 什么时候涨的，好几年没抽过白沙了
<Pudge> williangliao: 不记得了
<Pudge> imtxc_donot_kick: 没，太偏门的烟我都没听说过
<imtxc_donot_kick> Pudge: o
<williangliao> imtxc_donot_kick: 没有，我就抽过 南京，红双喜，上海，芙蓉王,红塔山,利群,白沙,红河,大前门 .... 貌似就这么多。
<Pudge> williangliao: 。。。你列的这些都是到处都有卖的
<Pudge> williangliao: 他说的那个，估计也就兰州有卖的吧。。
 * imtxc_donot_kick 兰州 only
<williangliao> Pudge: 还有好日子，
<imtxc_donot_kick> Pudge: 帝都有，别的地方不一定有
<Pudge> williangliao: 你没抽过武汉黄鹤楼？
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: lol
<williangliao> Pudge: 别人发过，但不买那烟抽
<freeflying> iMadper:  你们不能一直欺负他啊
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 你要负责啊
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 你把帽子卖给他 他总t我
<iMadper> freeflying: 没呀, 他一直说, 求杀 求杀的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不忍心拒绝一个一心求死的人呀....
<Pudge> williangliao: 那玩意一般送礼，160一包，烧钱
<Pudge> williangliao: 但是我感觉还比较知名
 * iMadper 最大的缺点就是心太软, 太善良...
<freeflying> btw, Canonical北京招人，有兴趣的联系我
<williangliao> Pudge: 自已抽一般抽个十几块一包的就OK了，再贵就抽不起了，
<iMadper> freeflying: 有兴趣!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 要工作经验的吧?
<williangliao> iMadper: MeaCulpa: 帝都空气不好，过去受虐
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 大大的求招
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃有兴趣伐
<Pudge> williangliao: +1, 帝都呆一天=一天3包烟
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 嘛部门
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: 丢个简历过来
<Pudge> pm 2.5 900, omg
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: OEM的
<iMadper> freeflying: oem干嘛的?
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 同问
<freeflying> FAE
<iMadper> freeflying: 给各个厂商弄自带系统的?
<MeaCulpa> 帝都要+10w/y 才行，烟尘费，租房
<freeflying> iMadper: 差不多
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 这个貌似不要码字？
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 就是负责给客户解释当当弄出来的bug么？
<williangliao> MeaCulpa: 10W/Y  ...
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: 对
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 烟尘费要自己倒贴钱吧，每天供你3包烟呢
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 很好
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 明儿之前给你简历
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 是侯总领导的不
<williangliao> imtxc_donot_kick: 。。。都认得还要你简历
<imtxc_donot_kick> williangliao: 他只知道我喜欢 roylez
<imtxc_donot_kick> williangliao: 当然他也知道 iMadper 喜欢我
<iMadper> freeflying: 你看, 不怪我t他~ lol~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/yunfan/visual-explaination/tree/master/lsr-and-asr
<williangliao> imtxc_donot_kick: ....啥跟啥...你们两个到底哪个是雌的
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: visual-explaination/lsr-and-asr at master · yunfan/visual-explaination · GitHub
 * imtxc_donot_kick 次饭
<lqi> 有人认识lupaworld的么？这个也太弱智了... http://www.lupaworld.com/portal.php?mod=view&aid=225945
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: Qt 5.1 RC 发布 - 软件追踪 LUPA开源社区
<freeflying> lqi: lol
<freeflying> lqi: 没想到我们现在是Qt最大的用户了
<freeflying> lol
<lqi> hehe
<dhs227> 中文
<lqi> bb10也是...
<freeflying> lqi: nokia过来的那些人据说写Qt都狠快，一天都几百行的
<lqi> freeflying: 有多少过去的？
<freeflying> lqi: 具体不清楚
<yunfan> freeflying: 一天几百行可不算多啊 考虑到用ide
<freeflying> yunfan: 你牛啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 倒不如说是qt的人牛啊 能生成那么多代码
<yunfan> freeflying: 如果算上用界面设计工具生成的那就更多了
<freeflying> yunfan: 你这是高级黑
<yunfan> freeflying: 当然 我是c user啊 不黑cpp没天理
<freeflying> yunfan: 尼玛Qt是c++吗
<freeflying> lol
<yunfan> freeflying: 也有pyQT
<huntxu> 黑得漂亮
<freeflying> yunfan: 尼玛你就是个高级黑
<yunfan> freeflying: 总比低级好 只能这么想了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 安装仙剑时问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443884 在[url]sdlpal_0.1_i386.deb[/url]下载了仙剑deb 但在我pc里有问题 [quote][/quote] [list=]Lintian check results for /home/tang/Téléchargements/sdlpal_0.1_i386.deb: E: sdlpal: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid usr/ 1000/1000 E: sdlpal: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid usr/games/ 1000/1000 E:
<^k^>  sdlpal: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid usr/games/sdlpal 1000/1000 E: sdlpal: wrong-file-owner- …
<williangliao> 仙剑装在ubuntu?  真蛋疼...
<yunfan> https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/push-to-deploy
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Using Git and Push-to-Deploy - Google App Engine — Google Developers
<xlucky> 有什么办法可以快速忘掉一个人吗？
<yunfan> 可以的
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎么将virtualbox虚拟机ubuntu转成wubi安装好的系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443886 小白求教virtualbox虚拟机ubuntu已经安装好了一大堆软件，不想在用wubi安装的物理机ubuntu重新安装，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dabingusa — 2013-06-13 18:47
<chenqisu> 伸手党
<chenqisu> 人呢
<Helcrops_> top
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  19:21 
<Helcrops_> o
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 解压 tar.xz 格式文件的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443887 1、下载安装 liblzma2： http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386 ... 2/download 2、下载安装xz-utils： http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/xz-utils 3、打开终端 输入命令： tar xvfJ ***.tar.xz 如果用 xz 命令解压： xz -d ***.xz 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  TeliuTe — 2013-06-13 19:14
<dhs227> 我在vmware里安装ubuntu 设置静态IP。从宿主ping 没有任何问题，但每次访问web要等上10来秒后server才会响应。
<dhs227> 有什么解决办法？
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dhs227> 怎么查看系统当前默认的dns server?
<dhs227> 比如eth0的dns?
<dhs227> IP是通过dhcp获取。
<Helcrops_> upstart里面设置个启动到文本界面咋这么麻烦
<lanyulv> bcm4313网卡，停止睡眠之后就不能用了？
<lanyulv> 必须重启重启net.wlan0 服务才行。。。
<dhs227> 怎么才能把  search localdomain 加到/etc/resolv.conf里？手工加入重启后又没了。。。
<lanyulv> 那是被
<lanyulv> dhcpcd重写了
<lanyulv> 不对，
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求教thinkpad电池的充电阈值设置！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443891 小弟电脑是X220 请问充电阈值在没有电源管理软件的情况下如何设置呢？ tp_smapi更改充电阈值对thinkpad的支持只有部分型号, 恰恰我的型号tp_smapi就不支持,装上试过，没有效果echo数值提示找不到相关设备
<^k^> 貌似只支持x220的CTO型号,很奇怪! 参考http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#X …
<robinliu> hello world
<luuxea> hi
<^k^> luuxea:点点点.  20:49 
<xlucky> 又考完一科
<iMadper> xl
<iMadper> xlucky: 正在给妹子选花
<xlucky> iMadper: 快递吗？
<iMadper> xlucky: 同城呀
<iMadper> xlucky: 找个同城的花店.
<iMadper> xlucky: 快递, 不靠谱
<iMadper> xlucky: 花店都管送花, 还有代写卡片的
<xlucky> iMadper: 她还能接受
<xlucky> ima
<iMadper> xlucky: 我不送玫瑰就是了
<iMadper> xlucky: 人家毕业照呀, 很多人送花的
<iMadper> xlucky: 我就是个朋友的身份
<xlucky> iMadper: 你能教我怎么忘记吗
<iMadper> xlucky: 为啥我不放弃呢?! 因为我忘不了....
<xlucky> iMadper: 给我一杯忘情水
<iMadper> xlucky: 找下一个目标还不如
<xlucky> iMadper: 没这心思了
<iMadper> xlucky: 你这才哪儿到哪儿?
<xlucky> iMadper: 你说我该咋办？
<iMadper> xlucky: 别幼稚了, 不能算是男人, 也好歹算个男生, 有能力自己选择下一步吧
<xlucky> iMadper: 我有选择，只是一直想着她，这让我很痛苦
<Helcrops_> ?
<xlucky> iMadper: 而且最近一直考试，没时间忙我的兴趣
<xlucky> iMadper: 我一直想着她，怎么下一步
<xlucky> iMadper: 所以我第一步要忘了她
<abinex> xlucky: 失恋了？
<williangliao> xlucky: 换我一夜不流泪
<abinex> 大数据就是用来分析发掘个人隐私的
<xlucky> abinex: williangliao 怎么才能尽快忘掉一个你喜欢的人呢
<lanyulv> 自杀
<williangliao> xlucky: abinex: 赶紧找个女人发泄一下
<abinex> xlucky: 让驴踢脑袋
<Helcrops_> 微性
<abinex> xlucky: 在脑袋里灌水也可以
<xlucky> williangliao: ...
<abinex> williangliao: 找个帅哥
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> williangliao: 我在想可以写一个大片的剧本了
<williangliao> xlucky: 失恋了想想哥吧,想当年哥相亲相了6个,一个都没中.....  都是被人甩,不过哥也没劲,因为都不是美女,不是我喜欢的类型,本来想凑合着用用,但都被他们甩了,还好没花什么时间跟钱在上面.艹
<abinex> 棱镜计划
<williangliao> abinex: 写吧,
<abinex> 棱镜计划肯定会被搬上电影
<abinex> 太轰动了
<abinex> 票房冠军
<xlucky> abinex: 那是什么？
<williangliao> xlucky: 现在的女人都很现实.别想太多.还是提升自己的实力要紧,关键是多赚点钱,现在的妹子只要你有钱,微信,陌陌上面随便摇...
<abinex> 现在肯定有大量的中央情报局特工准备抓拿爱德华.斯诺登
<abinex> xlucky: 棱镜计划是米国的一个秘密监听项目
<abinex> 希望泄密者可以安全逃脱
<abinex> 在香港的话，应该很快就被米国特工发现了
<iMadper> xlucky: 你连自己接下来做啥都不知道, 能有妹子敢看上你?
<iMadper> xlucky: 没安全感呀... 妹子都要安全感的
<williangliao> iMadper: 你搞到几个妹子了
<iMadper> williangliao: 我拒绝的, 比我搞到得多
<xlucky> iMadper: 我只想回到见她之前的状态
<williangliao> iMadper: 我一个月一个
<iMadper> xlucky: 要是真能反悔, 当初妹子跟我表白的时候, 我肯定就不拒绝了
<iMadper> xlucky: 少年, 成熟点儿吧
<iMadper> xlucky: 做你能做的
<iMadper> williangliao: 哦. 感情骗子>?
<iMadper> williangliao: 弄得我很像ban了你
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 可以给编译后的c++传参数吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443893 我没系统的学过c++, 不知道这个是否可以实现. 写bash script时, 可以用$1 来表示脚本的输入参数, 而且可以在确认前就可以直接写到脚本里. 那么c++呢? 除了cin还有什么方法可以把参数/变量传给编译后的程序? 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 于 由 yjcong — 2013-06-13 21:18
<xlucky> williangliao: 传说中的大师吗？
<jiero> iMadper: 好可爱的男孩纸
<williangliao> iMadper: ^
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱!!!
 * jiero 抱抱
 * iMadper 抱抱裸姐!
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 我要送花!@
<iMadper> jiero: 很想送白玫瑰呀...
<iMadper> jiero: 可是, 怕他男朋友看到之后跟她闹别扭...
<fkljsafwe> jiero: 裸姐,膜拜... ...
<jiero_> 1295，什么时候到 2000
<jiero_> 2014时能达到2014么
<abinex> 爱德华· 斯诺登
<jiero> 都不在了
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我才查到白玫瑰。你用心了。就送吧。
<xlucky> iMadper: 又给她发短信了
<iMadper> jiero: 21朵.
<iMadper> jiero: 比我想象中的便宜多了~
<jiero> iMadper: 120元？
<iMadper> jiero: 或者是, 广东这种地方, 花便宜.
<iMadper> jiero: 170
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> iMadper: 广东确实花便宜
<iMadper> jiero: 包送花上门
<iMadper> xlucky: 你到底死心没有?
<iMadper> xlucky: 我是不死心那种.
<xlucky> iMadper: 我死心了啊，但是死心就要一直不联系吗？
 * iMadper 谁让我倒流时光 一起亲身跟你去分享 
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<abinex> 土豪快来
<abinex> http://y2.ifengimg.com/2013/0612/wm_57557b73024ce32491cc209bf0c10ac9.jpg
<abinex> 快点买黄金内衣送妹子吧
<abinex> http://news.ifeng.com/society/2/detail_2013_06/13/26357039_0.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 一女子酒后用高跟鞋踢死男友_资讯频道_凤凰网
 * jiero 现在一定被很多人丢进黑名单了
<abinex> 米国陆军特种部队，爱德华·斯诺登
<abinex> 现实版谍影重重的上演
<cece> hahaha
<Hamsten> hehehe
<ayaka> 诸君，你们的ipv6还正常吗？
<just4fun> 怎么了?
<ayaka> 我这边不正常的说
<ayaka> 连google ipv6 dns都不通，就只能连接到本地的核心节点
<Huahua> ayaka: 啥
<Huahua> iMadper: imtxc_donot_kick lainme ntr 开心
<ayaka> 就是想知道一下你们的ipv6能ping通google ipv6 dns吗？
<iMadper> Huahua: ... ... 没钱, 没法ntr
<ayaka> 没钱被ntr的几率高的说
<Huahua> ayaka: 用 ping6
<Huahua> ayaka: 不是 ping
<ayaka> 知道阿
<ayaka> 你们能通？
<Huahua> xlucky: 有效不
<just4fun> ayaka, 待我测试下...
<just4fun> 可以啊
<Huahua> ayaka: 刚关了 ipv6
<ayaka> 那你们能ping一下我的ipv6地址吗？2001:250:6801:1450:a60:6eff:fe70:368a
<Huahua> ayaka: 乃要 ipv6 出国？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在ubuntu 上用wine模拟语音聊天软件失败告终 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443897 win下的语音软件不少，平时也喜欢在WIN下用语音聊天软件玩。在LINUX下就没有一个聊天软件，想到用wine械拟一下，看有没有一个能用的， 模拟了QQTALK，和歪歪，呱呱，这些主流的，安装都可以安装，只
<^k^> 有QQtalk和呱呱出现登录界面了，yy就安装好了就报错了，就没试了 …
<roylez_> Huahua: 花花
<Huahua> 主席
<ayaka> Huahua, 到今天下午以前一直都可以的
<roylez_> Huahua: 有好事没？
<Huahua> 金太阴
<Huahua> 有，在总裁办公室桌上喝茶了
<Huahua> 探讨了下把金主席干掉的可能收益/
<roylez_> Huahua: 擦，总裁杯子里的水你都敢喝？
<roylez_> Huahua: 没准从秘书那里接来的
<Huahua> 切，你以为是你的秘书啊
<Huahua> 金主席的杯子一定有口红印
<ayaka> 或者你们的ipv6地址让我ping一下，我怀疑是我这边的核心节点有问题
<ayaka> 核心节点在本地的另一所高校
<roylez_> Huahua: 没杯子，喝撅尾巴管
<roylez_> ayaka: 妹子？
<ayaka> roylez_, 3年前你问过我
<roylez_> .....
<roylez_> ayaka: 我睡觉去了...
<ayaka> bye
<xlucky> Huahua: 谢谢你的巧克力啊
<ayaka> 我的ipv6好像就只能在教育网中，数据出不了教育网
<xlucky> Huahua: 送的真快
<Hamsten> 传说中的被物理隔绝?
<Huahua> xlucky: 于是开心起来去找别的妹子/汉子玩吧
<Huahua> xlucky: 巧克力没吃的话拿来送妹子/汉子也行
<xlucky> Huahua: 找你玩
<Huahua> xlucky: 太远啦，找身边的玩吧，注意安全。
<ayaka> 似乎本小区都被隔绝了，还有是用高校的ipv6的人吗？
<Huahua> ayaka: 难道是学校开始重视教育网 ipv6 偷渡出国的问题么
<ayaka> 估计也是，赤匪越来越猖狂了
<ayaka> 而且我是搞学术的，gfw最让人头疼了
<Hamsten> 难道是测试ipv6出国检查机关......................
<xlucky> Huahua: lol
<ayaka> 不是,gfw经常屏蔽学术网站
<ayaka> 按照traceroute跟踪，不是本校区屏蔽的，也似乎不是ipv6当地网络中心屏蔽的
<MAONOOOOBO> ayaka: 那么躲帆樯软件干嘛省者不用
<ayaka> 有可能是整个教育网的屏蔽
<ayaka> MAONOOOOBO, 我连vps都有，就是速度问题
<MAONOOOOBO> 干嘛VPS，其他代理软件已经很流畅了，你需要那么大数据量吗
<ayaka> 很奇怪的是kde的icewease没法用代理
<ayaka> MAONOOOOBO, 图片超多
<Hamsten> 话说网络屏蔽部门怎么没有内奸额..................
<Huahua> 谁说没有
<xlucky> Huahua: 为啥你送我巧克力会这么快？
<MAONOOOOBO> 1080P视频都可以很快下载，能有多少图啊
<Huahua> 快递啊
<ayaka> 我想正常人中内奸肯定有
<ayaka> MAONOOOOBO, 我的vps下行最快只有150KB/s
<Huahua> 总之注意安全，钱包里放好 durex
<Hamsten> 明明美国的网络部门都有内奸的........
<MAONOOOOBO> 还不如用代理软件呢，找个Goagent都比它强
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10下N卡的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443898 本人对LINUX还比较陌生，属于小白。 今天在正常（就是基本都是正常运行）的12.10下，看了某文打算给自己的独立显卡安个驱动。在系统设置详细信息里头，图形驱动器直接是未知……不知道是什么原因。 我的显卡是NGForce31
<ayaka> MAONOOOOBO, 一天就1G流量
<Huahua> ayaka: 有 vps 就 vps 代理呀
<ayaka> 我搞起来不要2个小时就没了
<MAONOOOOBO> 多申请几个号啦
<xlucky> iMadper: 不如不见 最符合我现在心情了
<ayaka> 现在不是用代理的问题，现在想知道共匪到底干了什么
<Huahua> 1G 有啥问题
<Huahua> 用 pac 自动代理
<MAONOOOOBO> 看他们几十个号衣启用
<Huahua> 必须的才走
<Huahua> 不过，确实不推荐 gae 上的这样干
<Huahua> 还是用自己 vps 吧
<Huahua> 最简单的 ssh
<iMadper> xlucky: 即使在见面 成熟的表演 不如不见 (国语版没怎么听过. 应该没记错歌词)
<Huahua> ayaka: sshuttle - Transparent proxy server for VPN over SSH
<MAONOOOOBO> Huahua: 那都要钱的吧
<Huahua> ayaka: 你有 vps，就用 sshuttle 这个 vpn 效果的 ssh 简单
<Huahua> MAONOOOOBO: 别强求免费
<ayaka> Hamsten, 都一样拉，我无论ipsec,openvpn都会假设
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。。。。。。
<MAONOOOOBO> 我穷
<xlucky> iMadper: 你和谁学的粤语？
<ayaka> 速度就那么快，搞到摔键盘
<Huahua> xlucky: 别再提 ta 啦，快去找新的玩
<iMadper> xlucky: 劳资在广州上了四年大学..
<Huahua> iMadper: 啥大学
<Huahua> iMadper: 中大？
<iMadper> Huahua: .
<iMadper> Huahua: 你也是?!
<Huahua> iMadper: 你妹，你真是?
<Hamsten> 个人信息，注意隐私...................
<iMadper> Huahua: 废话!
<iMadper> Huahua: 东校的
<Huahua> iMadper: 几届的，什么系
<iMadper> Huahua: 09, 软院, 计应
<whaterve> admin
<Pudge> 人肉
<Huahua> 唔，软院的没搞头
<iMadper> Huahua: 主修, 水产养殖
<Huahua> 好人专业/
<iMadper> Huahua: 你呢?
<Huahua> 印象分 -2
<Huahua> lol
<Hamsten> 啊，啊，我金刚眼要瞎啦............
<Huahua> Hamsten: 啥
<MAONOOOOBO> 我还以为你们都是搞程序开发的呢
<Huahua> 迪奥斯才跟程序搞呢
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 那屌丝干的事情, 睡去做?
<iMadper> s/睡/谁/
<iMadper> Huahua: +1
<Hamsten> Huahua:没事，看电影有点激动.........
<Huahua> Hamsten: 别把笔电摔出窗外了
<MAONOOOOBO> 唉，不至于吧
<xlucky> Huahua: 新的...
<Huahua> xlucky: 对撒
<Huahua> 说来 09 届的真的算很老了/
<iMadper> Huahua: 你丫还没说你呢
<Huahua> 对了，乃们谁 ios7 了么
<iMadper> Huahua: 哪届?
<iMadper> Huahua: 学啥的?
<Huahua> （王顾左右而言他
<Huahua> lol
<iMadper> Huahua: kick ä½ 
<Huahua> iMadper: 好啦，总之，乃正当大好年纪
<xlucky> Huahua: 不是这么容易找的
<Huahua> iMadper: 别把全世界系在某个女生/男生身上
<MAONOOOOBO> IRC要是可以传文件或图片就好了
<iMadper> Huahua: 不, 我只想做让我开心的事情~ 现在追那个妹子很开心, 我就去追~ 哪天这事情不这么好玩了, 我可能就去找个漂亮的妹子约会了~
<Huahua> MAONOOOOBO: 可以传文件
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 一直都可以.
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 在你听说irc这个词之前,就可以传文件.
<Huahua> iMadper: 只追有什么用，又得不到
<MAONOOOOBO> 怎么传那
<Hamster> dcc
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 自己去查, 这问题, 随便就能搜到
<Huahua> iMadper: 双城记是赚感情的
<MAONOOOOBO> 图片可以显示在聊天窗口吗
<Huahua> xlucky: 别太高要求哇
<Hamsten> dcc可以传
<iMadper> Huahua: 没关系呀, 反正, 我又不是荒废所有的事情, 只做这一件事
<Huahua> MAONOOOOBO: 某些客户端可以
<Huahua> iMadper: 好吧，随便你
<Huahua> iMadper: 预祝情圣达成
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 看你自己的客户端怎么处理了
<iMadper> Huahua: 才不是情圣, 就是很幼稚, 所以可以为所欲为.
<MAONOOOOBO> 你对应的也要相同客户端吧
<iMadper> Huahua: 我都知自己很幼稚, 不过还是不愿意改而已~
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 不用
<Huahua> 例子，icq 和 hangouts 都可以发图片，但是 gtalk 客户端收到 icq 和 hangouts 发来的图片，只是显示为一个链接
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 自己开俩客户端, 然后自己发给自己玩就行了
<iMadper> Huahua: 啥破例子?!  MAONOOOOBO 你能明白 Huahua 的例子?!
<Huahua> MAONOOOOBO: 大多数图形客户端，都可以在用户头像点右键发送图片
<xlucky> Huahua: 不是要求高低的问题，关键是在一起能不能开心的问题
<MAONOOOOBO> iMadper: 还行，回头试试，怎么没见大家发过图呢
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 麻烦, 蛋疼, 无聊
<Hamsten> 话说有基于p2p的即时客服端吗？
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 这就是不用dcc发图的原因
<iMadper> 克服端是啥?
<Huahua> Hamsten: 老 skype 是 p2p 的
<iMadper> Huahua: 然后 udp打洞就巨麻烦...
<iMadper> Huahua: 只有语音/视频才是p2p吧? 文字貌似不是.
<Huahua> iMadper: amule 自带聊天
<iMadper> Huahua: 这个是了~
<Huahua> iMadper: 某个利用 tor 的 im
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。你们好像都很怕麻烦
<Hamsten> bitcoin是真正匿名吗？如果有足够的网络资源可以追踪吗？
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 懒惰, 是程序员的第一大优点
<Huahua> xlucky: 你强势点就行
<Huahua> xlucky: 强势的吸引，或者强势的主导
<eexp> 罗杰不在了。
<Huahua> xlucky: 强迫开心
<xlucky> Huahua: 你开心吗？
<eexp> 破花花
<eexp> iMadper:
<Huahua> eexp: 依依
<Huahua> eexp: 阿姨
<eexp> 不对。
<Huahua> eexp: 今天崽崽有没有打你/
<iMadper> eexp: ....
<iMadper> eexp: 神....
<Huahua> xlucky: 反正总有两万个可能的人，别悲观啦
<iMadper> eexp: 你有没有听到我性感而富有磁性的声音?
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 没
<iMadper> eexp: 渣渣...
<eexp> 才和乐乐说了。你的机器破
<iMadper> .... 不是吧>.....
<iMadper> 我家20mb光纤的!
<iMadper> eexp: 20mb光纤, 能渣?!
<iMadper> eexp: 睡了...
<eexp> 和媒介啥关系嘛
<iMadper|Sleep> 机器, 我的i5 + 8g内存, 能渣?
<xlucky> Huahua: 感觉要靠时间抚平我的忧伤了
<Huahua> xlucky: 别，一个男孩子/女孩子而已，不值得怎么样的
<xlucky> Huahua: 怎么加了这么多/？
<xlucky> Huahua: 我是男生还是女生你还不知道吗？
<Huahua> 女生也可以喜欢女孩子啊
<xlucky> ...
<knownbad> 是哦。
<Huahua> 豆瓣日记 rss 没全文……
<xlucky> Huahua: 你见过imadper吗？
<Huahua> 网络生存守着：
<Huahua> 1. 猫最萌
<Huahua> 2. 生女儿最好
<Huahua> 3. emacs 党是异端
<Huahua> 4. 百合满塞
<Huahua> 5. 程序圆是没有情商的
<^k^> Huahua:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Huahua> 没呀
<xlucky> Huahua: 都是广东的竟然没见过
<Huahua> 广东可是大吃国
<Huahua> 很大的诶
<suiang> ^k^ hi
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  23:27 
<xlucky> 那我想知道这里有没有江苏的
<xlucky> 貌似都是广东的
<whaterve> 曾是江苏的
<Huahua> 原先有
<xlucky> whaterve: 谁
<xlucky> Huahua: 这里是不是南方人特别多？
<Huahua> 唔，应该不是吧
<knownbad> 这个时代还这么地域的想法？
<knownbad> 都网路世代了。
<Huahua> 不是，地方近的话，可以抓出来玩
<Pudge> 地域很重要。。某2个地方的本地人，一定敬而远之
<knownbad> 一夜情？
<Huahua> Pudge: 哪
<knownbad> 怕见光死？
<knownbad> 他/她说找附近的人。
<Pudge> Huahua: 不说，免得引起骂站，纯属多次接触后的个人体会
<knownbad> 我就是。
<Huahua> knownbad: 你见光后死了？
<Huahua> Pudge: 赞同
 * knownbad 就地暴毙。
<Huahua> knownbad: 男的女的
<knownbad> 以前在上英文课时就尽量避开有个台湾同学。
<knownbad> 女的。
<knownbad> 你不是说男女没差别吗？
<Huahua> knownbad: 对，原则上你都可以
<Huahua> chenshaoju 少举安
<chenshaoju> Huahua 安安～～
<chenqisu> 还有人没
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 论坛的验证码好烦，总是错误
<abinex> 你的网络有延迟吧？
<abinex> 现在我的打字速度更夸张了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 有的什么输入法？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 回来我才发现输入了验证码之后要按回车
<abinex> Ubuntu自带的sun拼音
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 回来=后来
<abinex> ？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 睡觉了，88
<abinex> 马甲二号别睡觉了
<abinex> 继续聊
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> gebjgd 原来是哥比较公道
<abinex> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 网管？
<abinex> alvin_rxg: no
<alvin_rxg> abinex: loser?
<abinex> alvin_rxg: ……
<alvin_rxg> 不然你通宵干嘛
<abinex> 谁说我通宵了
<abinex> 我在睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 熬夜也一样
<abinex> 你刚才把我吵醒了
<abinex> LOL
<alvin_rxg> /ctcp abinex shutdown -h 0
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 习惯挂着电脑整夜
<abinex> 不关机
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 林志炫 - Opera
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 支持这样玩…… http://uploadpie.com/UsEOU
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep_: ofan:   fcitx 屌爆了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有没有记得《螺旋地带》的？地带发生器，地带骑士，红斑，黄眼，病毒浓雾……
<^k^>  05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-14
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 一件绝对值得高手指点的怪异现象！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443912 我的ubuntu的小企鹅输入法突然不能用五笔了 ————表现为 凡是右手键位开头的汉字打不出，打出后没有选字提示，按什么键都没有文字上屏 ____________________________________ 比如汉字“喊” 五笔kdt
<^k^> 打不出提示栏里不出汉字，只有这几个字母，空格也没反应 但汉字" …
<mert> debian 有木有像arch的makepkg.conf一样的东西可以设置CFLAGS的啊，编译个node.js感觉超慢啊，怀疑它只用一个核编译。
<mert> MeaCulpa, mengfei 在么？
<iMadper> eexpress: y?
<eexpress> iMadper: 今天打了2个电话，都是懒虫，没上班的。lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥事呀?
<eexpress> 我要找原始人。
<eexpress> croods
<iMadper> eexpress: 快到话费结算日了, 送的通话时间还没用完?
<iMadper> eexpress: 出来了? 我帮你看看
<eexpress> 我的反正多。不怕
<iMadper> eexpress: 没出来呢?
<eexpress> 好像高清播放器上面有了。
<eexpress> 湾湾是还没有出来。
<iMadper>  	  [疯狂原始人/古鲁家族.枪版][The Croods][动画/喜剧][RMVB][2013][中文字幕/英语]
<iMadper> 你要不要?
<eexpress> 不要这
<iMadper> 这种没法看呀
<eexpress> 恩。我早下了TS的
<iMadper> 还没出来呢, 让崽崽再等等吧~
<eexpress> momo
<iMadper> eexpress: 你就为这个, 大清早的给我打电话...
<eexpress> 碰巧，早上没事做
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<eexpress> 9:30 你迟到了吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 十点半之前, 都不能算我迟到
<eexpress> 高级啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 我来的时候, 组里还没人呢
<eexpress> 。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 除了前台, 谁知道我晚来半小时?!
<eexpress> 羡慕
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<eexpress> nnnd 为啥蛋蛋要跳槽呢
<iMadper> eexpress: 你不是想去就去, 不想去就不去吗?
<iMadper> eexpress: 给钱少呀, adam还多点儿, 给我, 一个月3k!!!
<eexpress> 现在不好这样了啊。
<eexpress> 你去找个女上司嘛。30k都有了。
<eexpress> 忘记一个事情，cfy会找你的。
<chenshaoju> 女上司什么的，你们的节操呢。
<eexpress> chenshaoju: 小孩子，不懂别乱说
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 我知道.
<iMadper> eexpress: cfy啥时候来呀?
<eexpress> 他在gtalk
<eexpress> 他害羞
<abinex> eexpress: 早
<iMadper> ...
<abinex> freeflying: 老大早
<abinex> iMadper: 早
<abinex> gfrog_away: G娃娃早
<freeflying> abinex: 要请我吃饭？
<abinex> freeflying: 吃啥。
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> abinex: 随便找个酒店吃个自助餐就好了
<abinex> freeflying: 额
<abinex> freeflying: 先记着
<abinex> 等偶发达一定请你
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> 狒狒-侯总，天天惦记着吃。
<abinex> 现在我早上都是喝白粥
<eexpress> 腐败的代表
<abinex> eexpress: 额
<abinex> 民以食为天啊
<abinex> eexpress: 你是不是经常忘记吃饭啊？
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> 那是吃不饱的，才这样追求
<eexpress> 时代不同了
<abinex> eexpress: 额。现在啥追求呢
<eexpress> 悠闲的享受
<abinex> 现在吃饱了，得找点乐子
<eexpress> abinex: 找乐子。来，给大爷笑一个。
<eexpress> 照一个笑脸相
<eexpress> 贴出来
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 你发过照片？
<abinex> eexpress: 额，笑不出，昨晚吃苦瓜熬猪蹄子了
<eexpress> 猪蹄子，还美容吧。
<abinex> 苦瓜脸啊
<eexpress> 猪皮，美容。猪皮脸了。
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 诸事不顺.
<tryit> 台式机windows蓝屏，估计硬盘出问题了……
<abinex> 额，黑猪蹄子
<tryit> 悲剧。。。
<eexpress> 。
<ikk-> 蓝屏可能驱动坏了，也
<abinex> tryit: 买新硬盘
<tryit> 启动时蓝屏
<iMadper> tryit: hdd tune
<eexpress> 内存条，动动
<iMadper> tryit: hd tune
<tryit> abinex, 我想怎样起死回生呢
<eexpress> 硬盘，插拔插拔
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我知道这个东东，但插不到笔记本上，没接口
<abinex> tryit: 找个启动U盘
<abinex> 试试看就知道了
<tryit> eexpress, 我去试试
<eexpress> 对。U盘试试最简单
<abinex> 如果U盘能启动，说明主板上的硬件都没问题
<eexpress> 不过，蓝屏，通常是系统文件出问题
<abinex> 恩
<Guest33695> 21世纪还有蓝屏
<ikk-> arch有各种各样变身的方法--比如从ubuntu变成arch，从fedora变成arch，从gentoo变成arch-------只要有个pacman能运行的环境，就可以构建出arch。
<abinex> xp必须有蓝屏
<ikk-> 这个怎么变
<eexpress> 傻瓜win，应该改成随机颜色。
<eexpress> 彩屏
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: lol
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 早
<eexpress> 。
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 有帽子了没？
 * imtxc_donot_kick 我去，要说啥来着，忘了。。
<eexpress> 该踢
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 现在不问饺子了
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc_donot_kick> abinex: 不要理我
<imtxc_donot_kick> ikk-: ...
<tryit> 重新插拔内存条不管用……
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 额
<tryit> 应该硬盘坏道之类的
<eexpress> 内存条，是启动都不成。 tryit
<abinex> tryit: 找个启动U盘
<Guest33695> 建议M$该蓝屏文字为“你所使用的是全宇宙最好的系统”   然后使用者大大增加
<eexpress> 你这，估计是启动后的事情。
<eexpress> Guest33695: momo 想法不错
<abinex> 内存有问题，你连蓝屏都看不到
<abinex> LOL，
<abinex> 只能黑屏
<tryit> 移动硬盘怎么做启动盘？还得下载专门的东东
<eexpress> tryit: 换本本不。我推荐一个
<ws3389> 前几天不是有个补丁更新后导致蓝屏的新闻吗
<tryit> eexpress, ……
<tryit> eexpress, 我的Y450用得挺好的……
<Guest33695> 新闻。。。
<eexpress> 查。玩win，连启动盘都没有。 tryit 你人才啊
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: 换，要便宜又大牌，便携，高分辨率
<eexpress> Y系列额。。
<abinex> tryit: lenovo
<abinex> eexpress: 给送个新款水果本本
<eexpress> 没触摸驱动，没声音。Y系列是这样的不。 tryit
<eexpress> abinex: 不入那魔道
<tryit> eexpress, 笔记本换了一次键盘，换了两次鼠标、换了一次电源适配器、现在把电池也拔了，坏了
<abinex> 新款MBA或者新款RMBP
<iMadper> mba/rmbp 垃圾
<eexpress> tryit: 额。说那丫系列？
<abinex> TRY
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实tlc的用着也没问题吧
<ikk-> 虽然arch采用滚动更新，但实际的情况是---如果你的系统在半年以上没有更新过的话，那么你的系统基本上就安装不了任何新软件了
<iMadper> freeflying: 胆子大, 就tlc
<iMadper> freeflying: 不光是速度的问题, 寿命
<abinex> tryit: 额，lenovo也够烂的
<abinex> 啥都快烂玩了
<iMadper> abinex: 联想地产不错.
<eexpress> abinex: 我这的不烂，就是丑。
<abinex> 连键盘都换额了
<eexpress> V580
<tryit> abinex, 核心的还好，之前我一直卸了后盖玩游戏
<iMadper> abinex: 盖得楼挺好的
<freeflying> iMadper: 至少2年没问题吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 看人品的的东西~ lol~ 候总
<abinex> lenovo的工业设计好烂
<abinex> 奇丑无比
<tryit> 对了，笔记本还加了个4G内存，卸了个1G的，我现在5G，^_^
<iMadper> freeflying: 我觉得应该没问题.
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 侯总要买啥。。
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: 不买啥
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 额，简历忘了发你了
<eexpress> 本本很多都像船。 abinex
<abinex> freeflying: 必须买水果
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 邮箱来
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要买840?
<eexpress> imtxc_donot_kick: 你去哪里？
<freeflying> iMadper: 不买
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 你连候总邮箱都没有?!
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: 去给侯总当小弟
<tryit> 启动U盘最简单的方法怎么弄呢？
<eexpress> 哦。正好侯总少了提包的
<freeflying> imtxc_donot_kick: firstname.lastname@gmail.com
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 你找T么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 那还有啥是tlc的? 貌似扑克特现在也有tlc的产品了...
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: 对啊，我给侯总提包
<abinex> 居然叫ee去提包
<eexpress> tryit: 网上到处都是。以前。
<freeflying> abinex: 水果买不起
<eexpress> abinex: ?
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: zong.hou@gmail.com?
<eexpress> 。。
<iMadper> ...........
<eexpress> 这拼音，比我还差
<abinex> 感冒了吧？
<abinex> lol
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，我知道，一搜一大把，但真正好用的很少
<iMadper> eexpress: 没拼错, 候总 的汉语拼音嘛
<freeflying> eexpress: 尼玛这天天要花钱，车险下周到期，必须得买了
<eexpress> tryit: 是啊。现在很多不能下载了。限制了。
<abinex> freeflying: 不用买也没事
<eexpress> iMadper: ..
<eexpress> 不是zhong?
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: ...........................
<eexpress> freeflying: 把车卖我吧
<tryit> eexpress, 能下载，也不好用，我之前尝试弄过启动U盘，麻烦
<eexpress> 节省车险
<abinex> freeflying: 小心开就行了
<eexpress> tryit: 不麻烦吧。
<iMadper> eexpress: ...... 你的汉语拼音...
<tryit> eexpress, 我再试试，今天
<eexpress> iMadper: lol
<eexpress> nnnnnnd  iMadper 你都听得出湖南音。
<abinex> eexpress: 冰箱里还有粽子么
<iMadper> eexpress: 必须呀, 跟湖北有点儿接近还
<eexpress> 不接近的
<abinex> eexpress: 靠近隆回么？
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> 湖北的，和这边差距大了
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: 重庆味儿
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 所以，上次和乐乐谈话，没啥障碍。反正都不标准。 iMadper
 * imtxc_donot_kick 还是没找到 houzhong 的邮箱
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 重庆和四川一个样子的
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> eexpress: .. ...
<eexpress> freeflying: 贴给他吧。省得room里面泄漏。
<imtxc_donot_kick> abinex: 差远老
<imtxc_donot_kick> ..
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 额，我听起来都差不多
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> iMadper: 你的声音啊，比蛋蛋的还嫩。lol
<imtxc_donot_kick> abinex: 那是你没听过贵州话
<eexpress> 乐乐的，也嫩
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 你咋扯到贵州
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: ... 看 twitter...
<iMadper> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 狒狒的也嫩
<abinex> 说的是重庆和四川
<eexpress> 说普通话的，都嫩
<freeflying> eexpress: 车卖你没问题啊
<abinex> eexpress: 那说啥话才不嫩？
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 完蛋了，我没 follow 侯总
<freeflying> eexpress: 正好我换车
<eexpress> freeflying: 恩。贱卖就是。说吧。啥车型，多少米
<abinex> freeflying: 换宝马
<eexpress> 我给我崽崽体验下。
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 候总已经ignore你了.
<freeflying> eexpress: 靠
<eexpress> 他都开过几次了
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 这么严重啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 你都不follow他...
<jiero> eexpress: 没看到mail啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<abinex> eexpress: 你家小神牛
<eexpress> 按照高档童车价格。可以吧。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress: 靠，是你亲生的吗
<jiero> eexpress: 你说的不是普通话么。
<eexpress> 这咋说的。给崽崽提前练习嘛
<eexpress> jiero: ...
<freeflying> eexpress: 你这爹太坑了
<abinex> eexpress: 说的是神话啊
<abinex> jiero: 当然是说神话
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 侯总的 twitter 多少，我速速去 follow
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 晚了
<eexpress> jiero: 额。 nnnnd 联系人居然没同步。。。你几个邮箱哦
<abinex> imtxc_donot_kick: 带梯子了没
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: freeflying ....还能是啥?
<eexpress> freeflying: 崽崽兴趣高。我们这附近，路宽没车。
<imtxc_donot_kick> freeflying: 抱娃娃这个？
<eexpress> imtxc_donot_kick: 对头
<eexpress> jiero: 回家，再发。
 * imtxc_donot_kick following
<abinex> eexpress: 早退/
<jiero> eexpress:  一个
<freeflying> eexpress: 你这还是坑啊
<freeflying> eexpress: 万一有事你丫就后悔吧
<abinex> ee
<freeflying> eexpress: 就安全气囊弹出来小孩可能都没命
<abinex> freeflying: 没事
<eexpress> freeflying: 啥哦。怠速而已
<freeflying> iMadper: lxc+btrfs, 比较生空间
<freeflying> 省
<iMadper> freeflying: 你都用lxc了?  高级候总...
<eexpress> 买hdmi线去
<freeflying> iMadper: lxc狠锉的
<freeflying> eexpress: 帮我买个mini display -> vga的呗
<eexpress> 似乎我的本本，有mini display。还没玩过。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 没用过呢还.
<imtxc_donot_kick> iMadper: 你的 twitter 呢
<iMadper> imtxc_donot_kick: 我没有twitter
<jiero> eexpress: 果然南方人说话起始部分有点绕哈。
<imtxc_donot_kick> jiero: 我觉得重庆人说话比较好学，只要用一声读所有的字就好了
<eexpress> jiero: 回家，重发给你。
<imtxc_donot_kick> eexpress: 这就开始给仔仔买车了啊。。。
<eexpress> http://images.enet.com.cn/2012/1023/81/9726628.jpg 一个mini DP
<eexpress> 没设备接嘛
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 渣
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 呱
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 早.
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你身上有mini DP接口没。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我身上之后mini DB接口
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 怎么从一个邮件列表里面抓patch下来? 难道是手动复制?
<eexpress> 9针的DB母头？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: save as mbox
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 木有针。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ok, thx
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 俗称肛门的DB接口
<eexpress> 9个肛门？
<eexpress> 超级噶嘛
 * gfrog_away 求带走啊.
 * huntxu 求带走啊.
<huntxu> iMadper: 笑你
<eexpress> 这啥。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 连patch都拿不到，还不用opera
<iMadper> huntxu: 不用
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<williangliao> eexpress: ....
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有合适的车不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我的折叠
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 再不行我就打算搞个平把公路了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。你退4轮，换2轮的？环保人士？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 老blog插件不是也在更新么。blogtng的一个作者弃坑又去维护blog套件了
<eexpress> 疼猪
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽
<eexpress> 疼疼
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<freeflying> eexpress: 尼玛四轮的开不起啊
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽出版过书木有？
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 必须木有
<eexpress> 咬咬牙 freeflying
<tenzu> freeflying: 饼都夏利欢迎您
<freeflying> eexpress: 咬牙干啥
<eexpress> 丫丫的。你出来住五星。说开不起。
<eexpress> 太奢侈了。
<freeflying> tenzu: 啥叫饼都夏利啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 天津一汽的夏利嘛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃的四轮儿用喷气发动机么？ 竟然开不起
<eexpress> 夏利原厂
<jiero> imtxc: 我奶奶宁波的，也是没后面的声调哈
<freeflying> eexpress: 那又不是我自己花钱
<eexpress> 俗称夏利朵
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo！
<abinex> eexpress: 生活大爆炸了
<eexpress> 。贪官系列，是不。 jiero
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙有啥平把公路推荐的啊
<jiero> tenzu: yo！我从你那里学会了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: lxc+btrfs老灵咯
<tenzu> jiero: 我也是跟别人学的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Trek
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。住进3星我就很不自在了哈。
<eexpress> tenzu: 说日语了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away:  你这太不厚道了
 * jiero 宁可要回房钱哈。
<tenzu> eexpress: 药药，切克闹
<eexpress> jiero: 额。你朴实
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那说啥？ 巨大车？
<eexpress> 日语教授啊。
<eexpress> 爆走的泡面 @iTenzu Protected account
<eexpress> 1h
<eexpress> 今天下午监考，下周进入考试周
<jiero> eexpress: 你监考？
<eexpress> tenzu: 监考，搜身不。
<eexpress> 说疼疼
<jiero> 哦
<eexpress> 据说考试，连罩子都不准带
<eexpress> 可恶的学校啊
<jiero> tenzu: 监考就可以盯着任何一人看的对方发毛哈。
<jiero> eexpress: 罩子是什么？
<huntxu> tenzu: 可以走到低胸的妹子前面
<eexpress> jiero: 你不看新闻的。
<eexpress> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2372676353
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 听说今年高考 都不让戴罩子了 只能穿吊带什么的 太夸张了_城固师范吧_百度贴吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 具体啥车型
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<tenzu> eexpress: 邪恶的神
<eexpress> jiero: 你说疼疼幸福不
<eexpress> tenzu: 我告诉你家女王去
<tenzu> huntxu: 那是你梦想的吧
<eexpress> huntxu: 你太老实，现在都是监控探头
<jiero> eexpress: 幸福要身体力行哈。念头只念头就不幸福了
<huntxu> tenzu: 梦就有
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-1022213892.26.wHcVUs&id=22499944797
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 浦科特 PX-256M5M 256G mSATA SSD笔记本固态硬盘 读540M写430M-淘宝网
<iMadper> freeflying: 你有msata?
<iMadper> freeflying: 这东西, 跟mini-pci-e 不通用的
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的三爽的本子就是用的 msata啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你确定能用?
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦哦哦` 那好吧~
<eexpress> 热插拔的标准吧
<eexpress> 额。只是mini
<eexpress> jiero: .
<iMadper> freeflying: 我觉得挺好的
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥
<MAONOOOOBO> 请教一下，rkhunter现在怎样才能升级呢，sudo rkhunter --update后就失败了，我是1.4版，代理都无效
<fa1c0n-china> 怎么在muon软件管理器中清理垃圾后在注销后在登录kde的时间居然登录不上咯，输入密码后进入登录过会又转到登录页面是怎么各情况呢？
<williangliao> 刚刚那谁说他有9个肛门来着
<williangliao> eexpress: 哈哈，被我捉住了。
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。。。。。
<yunfan> 哈 原来m0和m3是兼容的
<yunfan> 只要用qemu m3的模拟就行了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你选的那个ssd呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 没人搭理啊，。。。
<iMadper> fa1c0n-china: 早先有这个bug的.
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦，这个我上次买了回，后来x220的插槽有问题退了
<iMadper> fa1c0n-china: 不过, 两周之前修复了吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<iMadper> fa1c0n-china: 当时我是放弃了dm, 直接xinit了
<fa1c0n-china> iMadper: 额……
<jiero> ssd 啊。钱啊。
 * jiero 的老笔记本无福用ssd
<MAONOOOOBO> Rootkit Hunter没人用吗
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 干嘛的东西?
<MAONOOOOBO> 安全方面的软件
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 用不到, 我搞水产养殖的, 谁会盗取我资料?!
<MAONOOOOBO> 扫描系统漏洞和后门
<MAONOOOOBO> 唉，你们很行。。。。。。，没有做网站的吗
<jiero> 没有
<jiero> iMadper: 很多人。
<jiero> iMadper: 去澎湖吧。
<MAONOOOOBO> 哇～～ubuntu-cn。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不去...
<iMadper> jiero: 两个地方, 北京, 广州.
<huntxu> jiero: 你外婆在那？
<iMadper> jiero: 别的地方只能去旅游.
<jiero> huntxu: 在这里啊。
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须叔, 不开心呀... 求安慰
<huntxu> jiero: 那去澎湖干嘛
<huntxu> iMadper: 你失恋了？
<jiero> huntxu: 养鱼？
<iMadper> huntxu: .
<jiero> huntxu: 他在 ntr
<jiero>  huntxu  他要睡曾经的女朋友
<huntxu> jiero: 我还是不知道ntr是啥
<tenzu> 牛头人
<jiero> huntxu: 因为以前他和她去旅行的时候是分开的，不知道什么要在一起的时候。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 太臭了
<jiero> tenzu: 牛头人。
 * jiero 属于牛头人没脑筋
 * yunfan 想睡就睡
<jiero> yunfan: 对你快去睡吧。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 云儿
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱.
<freeflying> iMadper: 公然搞基啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 抱抱候总
<freeflying> iMadper: leave me alone
 * iMadper 抱住不放!
<eexpress> jiero: 有点不像。http://imagebin.org/261311 皮革，缝边
<tryit> 真欢快啊～
<yunfan> jiero: 你地菊花
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 好。
<jiero> eexpress: 我以为是路呐。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 话说 inkscape那个是山还是冰淇淋还是蘑菇啊。
<eexpress> jiero: 想想怎么更像线缝的效果
<jiero> eexpress: 首先，直接用一条就好了？
<eexpress> 啥
<jiero> eexpress:  哦。忘记了。说的是 pattern
<jiero> eexpress: 自己制造一个
<eexpress> 不喜欢贴图的
<eexpress> 还要曲线的
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/261313
<helsinki> 线的两头再来个洞洞
<eexpress> 路径了，不好一个一个处理了
<eexpress> 应该先画缝的线段，加上2头的穿孔阴影，然后按路径分布。
<jiero> eexpress: 所以每次都复制一次。
<eexpress> 复制不可能了。要曲线的
<williangliao> iMadper: jiero: 一来就看到两个搞基的...
<iMadper> williangliao: 怎么算搞基?
<williangliao> iMadper: 你猜
<jiero> williangliao: 你不好玩了。。
<williangliao> jiero: 。。。好吧，裸姐，妹纸，哥弄错了行不，
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> brewkoji, 上传真慢...........................................................
<jiero> iMadper: 上传快了的话，屏蔽发言就麻烦多了
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 恩
<jiero> libreoffice 和 inkscape 的 jessyink
<jiero>  都能导出 svg
<jiero> eexpress:  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tango_pallette.svg
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: File:Tango pallette.svg - Wikimedia Commons
<jiero> eexpress:  http://tango.freedesktop.org/static/cvs/tango-art-tools/palettes/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Index of /static/cvs/tango-art-tools/palettes
<Guest33695> 有人吗
<^k^> Guest33695:点点点.  12:07 
<Guest33695> ^k^: 点点点 是什么意思
<MAONOOOOBO> 他是机器人。。。
<Guest33695> MAONOOOOBO: 你怎么知道
<MAONOOOOBO> 知道就知道还要怎么知道啊
<Guest33695> 有人会用erc吗
<MAONOOOOBO> NO
<Guest33695> ^k^: 机器人！撒油
<^k^> Guest33695, 机器人统治。  12:13 
<Guest33695> ^k^: 机器人！撒尿
<^k^> Guest33695, 机器人统治。  12:13 
<Guest33695> ^k^: 机器人！统计
<^k^> Guest33695, 机器人统治。  12:14 
<Guest33695> ^k^: 机器人统治
<^k^> Guest33695, 机器人统治。  12:14 
<Guest33695> ^k^: 机器人统治。  12:15
<^k^> Guest33695, 机器人统治。  12:15 
<MAONOOOOBO> 怎么样这个聊天室有意思吧
<Guest33695> MAONOOOOBO: 哈
<Guest33695> 机器人挂了
<williangliao> MAONOOOOBO: 扯蛋
<Guest33695> MAONOOOOBO: 扯鸡
<MAONOOOOBO> 无聊是这里的特色。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在在哪呢
<Guest33695> ^k^: 你怎么重复我说的话呢
<^k^> Guest33695, 谢谢你告诉我。  12:18 
<MAONOOOOBO> 先去吃个饭，所答非所问
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:19 
<Guest33695> text
<imtxc> 论坛又挂了
<yunfan> imtxc: 公司
<imtxc> yunfan: 帝都？
<Guest33695> ^k^: imtxc在哪里
<Guest33695> ^k^: imtxc 论坛在哪里
<yunfan> imtxc: 难道不是？
<imtxc> Guest33695: bbs.caoliu.net
<Guest33695> imtxc: 你的吗
<Guest33695> 刚刚吃完饭 最想做什么呢
<weizhao> sublime无法输入中文， 有人有解决方案吗？   ubuntu13.04
<weizhao> google出来的都没法用
<Guest33695> 砸机
<ikk-> 什么是 sublime
<^k^> ikk-: define:sublime http g.cn Sublime Text is a sophisticated text editor for code, markup and prose. You'll love the slick user interface, extraordinary features and amazing performance.
<weizhao> 没人用？
<ikk-> vim emacd
<ikk-> s
<weizhao> 还有什么中文频道推荐的
<imtxc> ikk-: ... 我想问你个问题来着，死活想不起来了
<tryit> eexpress, 终于快好了，把win7.iso的文件copy到移动硬盘上，然后到台式机上安装
<Guest33695> imtxc: 想给你答案来着，死活不知道问题
<iMadper> weizhao: 什么输入法?
<iMadper> weizhao: LC_CTYPE 是啥?
<iMadper> weizhao: 你都没描述完整问题, 谁能回答你?
<iMadper> weizhao: 问问题, 要给足够的信息.
<weizhao> iMadper,  sublime text 2 , ubuntu13.04 gnome , ibus
<jiero> ... 原来我的笔记本的触摸屏分辨率是 1024 * 768 ，而显示器显示分辨率是 1280 * 800，只能降低显示分辨率统一。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这算什么。。。
<jiero> 难怪对不准。
<jiero> 奇怪，难道固态硬盘的速度和容量有关？
<jiero> 64GB的才那种破速度？
<jiero> 68MB/s？就快 30%？
<weizhao> iMadper, LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<weizhao> LANGUAGE=en_US
<iMadper> LC_CTYPE是啥?
<iMadper> weizhao: 试试看      export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && sublime 启动
<vtnil> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<vtnil> 你们还能访问么
<Helcrops> 访问论坛500啥情况
<weizhao> iMadper,  没用， 原来就是CN的， 后来改成US了
<vtnil2> 已经有一段时间了上午就一直这样
 * imtxc 三狗杀了一把，被主公吕蒙搞死了4桃子+八卦的孙权小内。。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: epub, mobi和prc哪个好点
<yunfan> eexpress: gpio的读写是不是单周期的？
<abinex> 论坛挂了？
<abinex> 里面只有两个250
<ikk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<iMadper> huntxu: 都没用过.
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: time out . IN gettitle
<nopcall> sudo reboot
<abinex> nopcall: 你好
<abinex> ikk-: 你好
<abinex> microcai: 小菜你好
<abinex> microcai: 菜博士
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<^k^>  get_feed timeout execution expired
<abinex> lainme: 莱娜妹
<imtxc> huntxu: epub 好
<MeaCulpa> abinex: .
<imtxc> epub 在什么大多数设备上都能阅读，还能直接转成 mobi 什么的。。
<microcai> abinex: ?
<abinex> microcai: LOL
<Helcrops_> 500 Internal Server Error
<ikk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<abinex> microcai: 菜博士 你好
<abinex> 久仰
<microcai> ?
<yunfan> imtxc: epub就是ziped html package
<Meowoo> 问一个弱智的问题 fe80::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx%wlan0 是啥地址，我的上网的 ipv6地址么
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ipv6本地地址
<huntxu> Meowoo: ^
<huntxu> 误杀
<Meowoo> 额
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ..
<iMadper> zipPed
<huntxu> iMadper: 我入国行kpw我自豪
<Stone_L> ?
<iMadper> huntxu: 送我吧
<imtxc> huntxu: 苏宁？
<imtxc> huntxu: 国行连不了米帝帐号吧？
<iMadper> huntxu: 很认真地说, 没开玩笑, 送我吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 为啥。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 因为我想要呀
<huntxu> imtxc: 其实我没美帝的帐号
<huntxu> imtxc: 但是 iMadper 告诉我可以
<imtxc> 好像不可以。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以!
<huntxu> iMadper: 发现拿来看书还是蛮舒服的 =.=
<imtxc> iMadper: 国行？ 你确定？
<iMadper> imtxc: 美帝买的机器可以连国内的
<imtxc> iMadper: 日本买的还没广告呢。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 国行的, 能不能连米帝, 忘了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 反之则不行
<huntxu> iMadper: 我同事一个fire总是不行
<iMadper> huntxu: 送我!
<iMadper> huntxu: 连不上的, 就送我!
<imtxc> iMadper: 日本买的可以等.cn 和 .com, 而且没广告
<huntxu> iMadper: 我也可以看国内的书啊。。。
 * iMadper 本op宣布, 以后这个房间不允许讨论任何设备, 违者送我!
<imtxc> huntxu: 国内帐号的邮箱是什么？
<imtxc> huntxu: @mobi.com.cn?
<huntxu> imtxc: 貌似不是
<imtxc> @kindle.cn?
<imtxc> huntxu: 要是能推送的话，也没关系了。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: @kindle.cn =.=
<imtxc> 就是可惜豆瓣阅读的推送功能没有了。。。
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪当当
<adam8157> huntxu: 买了没
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃都是在哪游泳，多少钱，要证不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 苏宁的相当于便宜三百啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 北大邱德拔, 30一次, 不去深水就不要证
<imtxc> adam8157: 浅水多深
<adam8157> imtxc: 1.2 很憋屈
<imtxc> adam8157: 你没有证么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不会踩水
<imtxc> o_o
<ikk-> > joke
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥意思？
<^k^> ikk-:"id:8349 经典笑话：练习钢琴指法 一位著名钢琴家乘火车赴K城演出，她在包厢里休息时，用手弹动床边的几个按钮练习指法。  到K城时，火车晚点了两个小时，她责怪列车长，列车长抱歉地回答说：“我们在路上先后共停车十次，因为不时有人按动警报器，可又找不到是谁。” "
<adam8157> huntxu: 返券不是么苏宁
<huntxu> adam8157: 我又没去苏宁买
<adam8157> huntxu: kpw买了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 苏宁的便宜不好捡。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔
<yuxans> git fetch 因为要在脚本里定时执行，但是因为网络问题，可能会卡住 fetch，有没有办法给 fetch 设一个 timeout？
<adam8157> huntxu: 买了还是没买啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 买了啊 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞
<huntxu> adam8157: 表示屏幕真的适合看书
<adam8157> huntxu: 那是当然
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是整部机器确实只适合看书，看书少的人买了没多大意义
<adam8157> huntxu: 最近在看黑客与画家
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我有纸书，看过了
<ikk-> yuxans, Timeout.timeout(30){ do1 }
<huntxu> adam8157: 端午节前一天拿到，然后端午那天把三国演义都看到12章了 >.<
<adam8157> huntxu: 分享了你一些书
 * imtxc 等苏宁有0元购的kpw皮套再买kpw
<huntxu> adam8157: 好快收到邮件了 =.=
<imtxc> adam8157: 铜球啊
<huntxu> opera的imap貌似一直都是连着的
<adam8157> huntxu: 看校验版石头记吧
<huntxu> 那边一有邮件就推送到了
<yuxans> ikk-: bash...@@
<adam8157> imtxc: your gmail?
<imtxc> adam8157: txc dot yang gmail
<ikk-> yuxans, 可以调用 ruby -e " Timeout.timeout(30){} "
<ikk-> yuxans, 和 perl -e 一样
<adam8157> imtxc: done
<huntxu> adam8157: 我记得好象是 ggarlic 以前在ubuntu-cn还发过一本带各个版本批的红楼梦
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 就是那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看过好几遍了
<yuxans> ikk-: 嗯，谢谢
<huntxu> adam8157: 那本一直收在电脑里，也是看过好几遍
 * imtxc 所有邮件客户端里面，属黑莓最先响，甚至在网页gmail之前。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<adam8157> huntxu: imtxc 闲书只在amazon cloud里, 这里没有
<huntxu> adam8157: kpw不适合看pdf
<huntxu> adam8157: 没有touch好使
<adam8157> huntxu: 我从不在kindle上看pdf
<ikk-> yuxans, ruby -r 'timeout' -e " Timeout.timeout(30){} "
<ikk-> yuxans, 是标准库
<yuxans> ikk-: 多谢 :D
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你分享那么多pdf干嘛 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 顺便
<huntxu> 噢不对，有个kindle的目录
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧 才看到
<jiero> amazon.cn 无用。
<huntxu> jiero: 闲书蛮多啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 要看就看三国志 可以狠狠打击看演义的
<huntxu> yunfan: 史书怎么会有小说过瘾呢
<jiero> huntxu: 用不上啊。。。amazon.cn 支持的东西我一个也没
<yunfan> huntxu: 我感觉史书比较过瘾 我记得以前做高考模拟题的文言文阅读 用的材料全是后汉书 里的
<yunfan> 感觉挺好看的
<imtxc> yunfan: 三国志得看有裴注的
<jiero> huntxu: 史书其实挺过瘾的，可以猜啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我比较讨厌有注解的
<jiero> 看书就是有理解这一步很过瘾哈。
<yunfan> 但是有的历史书 作者有注解  这个是最纠结的 比如史记
<huntxu> yunfan: 我买的中华书局那套绿皮的三国志
<huntxu> imtxc: 貌似是带裴注^
<jiero> yunfan: 注记有多种，譬如论语
<imtxc> jiero: z.cn 上的中文书质量比较好
<imtxc> jiero: 买来拷出来放kindle上看
<jiero> imtxc:  http://ctext.org/zh
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 403 => Net::HTTPForbidden for http://ctext.org/zh -- unhandled response
<imtxc> 403？
<jiero> imtxc: 去了就知道了
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ikandou.com/detail/713520961/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 怎样鉴别黄色歌曲 by 《人民音乐》编辑部,伍雍谊,陆维,周荫昌,瞿维,丁善德,王云阶,周大风,南咏,应国靖|爱看豆
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ikandou.com/detail/84760550/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 红楼梦 by 曹雪芹,周汝昌（汇校）|爱看豆
<jiero> imtxc: 昨天在baidu下载音乐，被封网。
<jiero> 好黑好黑
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。不至于吧
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<imtxc> jiero: 这个网站好高端
<ikk-> http://ctext.org/zhs
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 中国哲学书电子化计划
<xlucky> 这里是不是都是it行业的？
<yunfan> jiero: 也有的标注做地好的 比如春秋左氏传
<jiero> yunfan:  这个也可以 http://ctext.org/mozi-jiangu/zh
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 墨子閒詁 - 中國哲學書電子化計劃
<ikk-> http://ctext.org/book-of-changes/zhs
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 周易 - 中国哲学书电子化计划
<jiero> xlucky:  it是啥行业
<xlucky> jiero: IT啊
<jiero> xlucky:  就好比你说，这里是不是都和艺术有关的？
<jiero> xlucky: 那么不是
<jiero> xlucky: 这里三教九流五花八门
<imtxc> google drive 没有客户端啊。。。
<imtxc> 不过，估计很快就被关了。。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 这个站不错 以前我中午吃饭都要看一看
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么不是艺术相关的 计算机编程就是艺术哈
<yunfan> imtxc: 我记得有
<xlucky> jiero: 你是干啥的？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是这个意思，是说IT分类太大了。
<jiero> xlucky: 我是狂想者
<ikk-> 这个网站翻墙后访问是 403 ， http://ctext.org/zhs
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: 中国哲学书电子化计划
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。
<xlucky> jiero: 职业是什么？
<jiero> xlucky: 无。
<jiero> xlucky: 无固定
<yunfan> ikk-: 很正常 翻墙后后也访问不了喷嚏网呢 所以我对这类网站都有点谨慎
<jiero> yunfan: 内外都是墙
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<xlucky> jiero: 刚刚掉线了
<xlucky> jiero: 你是什么职业？
<jiero> xlucky:  无职业，杂工
<williangliao> jiero: 裸姐，你又肿么了
<jiero> williangliao: ？
<jiero> huntxu:  xoul 姑娘是？
<MeaCulpa> .
<xlucky> 有人用手机twitter客户端吗？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 买肉老大
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<huntxu> jiero: ex的twitter nick
<Router2> xlucky twicca
<williangliao> jiero: ....
<xlucky> Router2: twicca是什么？
<jiero> huntxu: 那不是日本人么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 后来注销了啊应该是又被别人注册了
<Router2> xlucky twitter在手机上的客户端啊
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。那是2009年前的女友了啊
<xlucky> Router2: 听说客户端可以设置代理不用翻墙？
 * jiero 看错了
<Router2> xlucky 官方好像有代理设置，没用过...
<jiero> huntxu:  搞信息技术的很多都是焖葫芦对把。
<xlucky> Router2: 你直接翻墙的？
<Router2> xlucky 嗯
<huntxu> jiero: 要看对什么人吧
<huntxu> jiero: 话不投机半句多啊
<huntxu> jiero: 至少我身边见到的还是蛮活泼的
 * jiero 要当投机商
<jiero> lol
<jiero> huntxu: 你让我想起了练霓裳。 练 你 伤。
<huntxu> jiero: 这是啥
<ubunbo> 哈喽
<atsukokick> 500 Internal Server Error
<atsukokick> 这网站到底是怎么回事啊
<jiero> huntxu:  白发魔女。伤心欲绝就斩断儿女情丝
<ubunbo> 问个问题啊
<jiero> huntxu: 实际上只是不结婚了
<ubunbo> ubuntu的启动画面是什么玩意来着？
<ubunbo> 我13。04,我想启动的时候还是原来那样字符滚动的那种。需要怎么修改？
<jiero> ubunbo: Plymouth
<ikk-> ubuntulog, grub conf , 去掉 quiet splash
<ubunbo> 收到，谢谢
<jiero> ikk-:  不是 kk？
<ubunbo> 我能直接把Plymouth卸载掉么？
<ikk-> jiero 不是。。。
<ubunbo> jiero, 我能直接把它卸载掉么
<jiero> ubunbo: 不知道。没干过
<ubunbo> 好吧，我去做小白鼠
<ubunbo> 我觉得启动的时候能看到服务一个一个的加载比较舒坦
<ubunbo> 有不在GFW范围内的科学人士么
<ubunbo> 帮下个东西行么http://zorin-os.webs.com/splashscreenmanager.htm
<imtxc> ubunbo: 多大？
<ubunbo> imtxc, KB计算的很小的东西
<imtxc> ubunbo: 怎么发给你
<ubunbo> imtxc, 是个皮肤的设置管理器
<ubunbo> imtxc, 转到国内的网盘行么
<ubunbo> imtxc, 例如，115,百度之类的
<imtxc> ubunbo: 32 or 64 bit
<ubunbo> imtxc, 64
<imtxc> ubunbo: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2732991365&uk=2083322549
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ splashscreenmanager_1.2_amd64.deb_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<ubunbo> imtxc, mua～～十分感谢
<ubunbo> 重启
<ubunbo> 好吧，禁用了Plymouth后不自动进入X了，而且也没有看到我想看到的字符滚动界面
<ikk-> ubunbo 别删 plymouth
<ubunbo> ikk-, 没删除。。。禁用了一下
<ubunbo> ikk-, 删了是不是就无法引导到X了
<ikk-> 会删除很多被依赖
<ubunbo> ikk-, 我喜欢以前最早那种ubuntu启动的时候能看到服务逐条加载的情况，如何操作呢？
<ikk-> 我也喜欢字符节目的启动
<ikk-> 很多绿色的 [OK]
<ubunbo> ikk-, 实现了么
<ubunbo> ikk-, 实现了没～
<ikk-> ubunbo /etc/default/grub 里面，GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<ikk-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<ubunbo> ikk-, wow～～～这个指定为空就不会加载启动画面了
<ubunbo> ikk-, 我重启下试试看
<imtxc> 折腾开机画面多麻烦， 拼 uptime 才是王道 cc ikk-
<ikk-> imtxc 我是新手
<imtxc> ikk-: 你是昨天那个 iwwi 不
<ikk-> imtxc info 命令可以有颜色吗
<ikk-> info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<ubunbo> ikk-, 无效
<ubunbo> ikk-, 还需要一些具体设置？
<ikk-> ubunbo 阅读 /etc/default/grub 第一行
<imtxc> ikk-: no idea..
<ubunbo> ikk-, 哈哈
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  15:59 
<ikk-> freeflying info 命令可以有颜色吗？
<ikk-> 求教
 * jusss bot会说话了。。。
<ubunbo> ikk-, 搞定了，受教了～～十分感谢
<ikk-> ubunbo 我也是新手
<ubunbo> 不过我的OK是白色，难道你的是绿色？ikk-
<ikk-> ubunbo 我很久没重启了，忘了。。。
<ubunbo> ikk-, 也是，就每次装完系统的时候重启几次，然后就是待机了
<ikk-> ubunbo gentoo 是绿色的，肯定
<ubunbo> ikk-, gentoo是什么
<ikk-> ubunbo 一个很牛的linux版本
<ubunbo> ikk-, 哦哦哦。我朋友用的是sentOS，一个wine就快把他玩死了，还是ubuntu的桌面化好些
<ubunbo> ikk-, 你用的是什么桌面环境？我用的gnome3.8
<jusss> Pudge_: onlylove这几天来过没
<ikk-> ubunbo 我用 awesome , 主要靠热键
<eleveni386> pc的声音不走蓝牙耳机.. 求破... 用的blueman管理, 可以匹配到蓝牙耳机,
<eleveni386> 音频服务是pulseaudio
<ubunbo> ikk-, 估计你是变成相关的工作吧
<ubunbo> ikk-, 编程
<eleveni386> xfce的混音器的声卡选项里面 也出现了Playback BH-320 (pulseaudio mixer) 选项.
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 是不是默认的播放设备的问题
<eleveni386> 怎么设置?
<tryit> eexpress, 天天对着电脑，老婆有意见不？
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 不知道，以前折腾win7的时候碰见过这样的问题，指定一下默认的播放设备就好了
<yunfan> tryit: 你是搞m0还是m3?
<tryit> yunfan, ?
<eleveni386> ubunbo 好,我找找,
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 我也是小白，装个ubuntu也就看电影聊天打个魔兽神马的
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 建议你把问题翻译成英文然后去问问，估计可能有答案
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 毕竟电脑配置蓝牙耳机并不是主流
<tryit> yunfan, ARMv7
<ubunbo> tryit, wow～～～做系统集成开发的啊，高人
<yunfan> tryit: 上次你不是说armv6的？
<ubunbo> yunfan, 升级了吧，哈哈
<tryit> yunfan, v7
<tryit> yunfan, ARM11
<eleveni386> ubunbo, 不要求音质的前提下, 无线耳机, 比有线耳机的自由度高了很多..不喜欢线... <(=ｏ^_^)o
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 不要求音质要耳机做什么啊。。。
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 听外放岂不是更好
<eleveni386> ubunbo , 有耳机不会打搅其他人呢...
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 哦～～～例如半夜看片么～～啧啧啧，我想多了
<eleveni386> ubunbo,  嘿嘿, 这是个好主意,
<yunfan> 这升得太快了
<yunfan> 我刚搞定模拟器的问题
<ubunbo> eleveni386, 无线耳机是很方便，我也有一副，是逻辑的UE3000,很不错的
<tryit> yunfan, 现在看的都是最最基本的指令
<ubunbo> 刷副本去了～～你们聊着，我扑街一会儿
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<Pudge_> jusss: 不知道
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<jusss> Pudge_: 哦
<xlucky> 为什么google play上有些应用提示我所在地区不能下载？
<jusss> xlucky: google现在的口号，我们有个政策
<jusss> xlucky: 以前的口号是不做恶
<xlucky> jusss: 什么意思？不太明白唉
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 每天momo伽马阿萎
<jusss> xlucky: 不能下载是因为你所在的地区的政策，不允许你下载某些stuff
<xlucky> jusss: 有什么破解的办法吗？
<jusss> xlucky: vpn ssh
<xlucky> jusss: gae可以解决吗？
<jusss> xlucky: 没用过不知道
<jusss> xlucky: 可能也跟gmail的注册地有关，
<xlucky> jusss: 我没gmail
<xlucky> Pudge: 你和pudge_是什么关系？
<jusss> xlucky: 没gmail。。。那你从market下载。。。真心不懂
<xlucky> jusss: Gmail 不是都以@gmail.com结尾的吗？还是谷歌帐号都是gmail？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<roylez> eexpress: http://i.imgur.com/TbenoPw.jpg
<eexpress> roylez: 表示3个倒下，你成功了？
<jiero> 告Ubuntu用户：    目前服务器硬盘出现故障，正在处理中，尽快恢复，见谅！有任何问题请联系 oneleaf@gmail.com .   ---ubuntu中文社区       2013-6-14
<jiero> lol
<jiero> GNUdog: 狗狗，改改 topic 先？
<lsclotho_> ..
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu 好惨啊 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=712229
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: #712229 - encrypted lv(luks over lvm) blocks shutdown and reboot - Debian Bug report logs
<Router2> xlucky 用market enabler
<adam8157> Router2: 据说现在只要改IP就可以了
<xlucky> Router2: 怎么用？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你干嘛要encrypt =.=
<Router2> adam8157 那我就不知道了，以前是用软件改运营商就能装上了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的移动硬盘也有加密 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我从不加密也不用lvm...
<freeflying> adam8157: 台式机上编译个内核居然要25m
<adam8157> freeflying: 挺快的啊
<Router2> xlucky 我以前是用Market Enabler把运营商改成T-mobile什么的，再进PLAY就能装地区限制的软件
<freeflying> adam8157: 可是i7的cpu啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 那又如何...
<freeflying> adam8157: 系统还装在ssd上
<adam8157> freeflying: 另外 ubuntu way本来就慢一些, 直接make -jN的话10来分钟吧估计
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊，make localmodconfig 后只要3m多
<freeflying> real    3m29.725s
<freeflying> user    18m54.704s
<freeflying> sys     1m31.036s
<imtxc> roylez: 席，有好玩视频噩梦
<imtxc> roylez: 有好玩视频么
 * imtxc 键盘坏了。。。 怎么串键了。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 键盘的背光是咋控制的
<adam8157> freeflying: 硬件, embedded controller
<yunfan> freeflying: 你要i7?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你的怎么加密的
<adam8157> yunfan: LUKS啊, 只加密了home而已, block级别
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥叫我要i7啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是说硬件级么
<yunfan> freeflying: 你刚才不是说i7么 我以为你要买
<adam8157> yunfan: 靠, 你不看上下文儿的啊, 候总问我键盘背光, 我说硬件级
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 我在跟老外扯淡 没注意
<yunfan> 话说弄个硬件级的也不是不行啊
<adam8157> yunfan: TPM
<yunfan> 基于block加密 这个还是那些mcu可以承受的
<adam8157> freeflying: 拿久闻当谣言的候总
<yunfan> 无非是你需要使用那些flash based fs了
<yunfan> 比如 jffs2这种
<adam8157> yunfan: http://www.baike.com/wiki/TPM安全芯片&prd=button_doc_jinru
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ TPM_互动百科
<yunfan> adam8157: 目标不同
<yunfan> 符合TPM的芯片首先必须具有产生加解密密匙的功能，此外还必须能够进行高速的资料加密和解密，以及充当保护BIOS和操作系统不被修改的辅助处理器。
<yunfan> 我说的之需要可以加密解密就可以了 至于修改不管
<adam8157> cjxgm: 小盆宇你好
<freeflying> adam8157: ec咋查看呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要干啥...
<freeflying> adam8157: 背光不能调
<adam8157> freeflying: 这东西应该是硬件级别的,不用折腾. 需要折腾的话说明是软件级别的, linux有没有支持就不知道了
<cjxgm> adam8157: 喵～好歹今年18周了
<hulu> helo
<hulu> 谁对 arm translator 熟悉？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求通信工程、弱电概预算软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8038/viewtopic.php?t=443915 求通信工程、弱电概预算软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2013-06-14 18:19
<Guest13069> hello
<^k^> Guest13069:点点点.  18:37 
<chenli__> hoho!!
<administ`> hello
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  18:54 
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/241076.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [视频]让休闲玩家玩暴力游戏 《植物大战僵尸：花园战争》运行演示_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求通信工程、弱电概预算软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8010/viewtopic.php?t=443915 求通信工程、弱电概预算软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2013-06-14 18:19
<Helcrops_> IRC里最热门的华语房间就属#ubuntu-cn。。呵呵～
<sidgwick> 各位，问一下，debian 7把网线拔掉后，不会切换到无线网络去，怎么回事啊？
<Helcrops_> sidgwick: 为啥啊
<sidgwick> 笔记本嘛，拔了网线，其他系统都会切到无线的，原来debian 6也会，现在不知道怎么搞的，debian 7不会了？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 驱动正常么？
<Helcrops_> sidgwick: 有嘛？，没有这需求，自己点一下就完了。么有注意过
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 有呀，我的Xubuntu就是有线链接断掉的时候自动使用无线链接
<sidgwick> 不行啊，手动都切换不过去。。。。
<sidgwick> ifconfig现实wlan0有ip，ping指令ping不通
<Helcrops_> sidgwick: unplugged了？
<sidgwick> 什么意思？
<sidgwick> 网线拔掉了
<Helcrops_> sidgwick:没启用无线吗？
<sidgwick> 启用了啊，
<Helcrops_> sidgwick:
<Helcrops_> sidgwick: T_T还是没明白啥意思。启用了不能切换到无线？
<sidgwick> 对，不能。
<Helcrops_> sidgwick: 没好好用过大便，不能也有一个渣一样的networkmanager的吧。破烂不顶事儿
<sidgwick> 我就是用了一个networkmanager, xfce4桌面环境。。。。
<sidgwick> 是不是nm和什么软件包冲突了？
<jiero> eexp: 没有问题了
<eexp> jiero: 啥
<jiero> eexp: 你没发邮件，所以没事了？我猜。
<abinex> eexp:  开吃了没
<eexp> 和上午说的差不多。估计你也搞不定。就那线的事情。我发一个吧。有参照的
<abinex> eexp: 额
<abinex> eexp: 我能发点乐子么
<eexp> 似乎美国网络阻塞了。
<abinex> eexp: 棱镜系统出问题了
<eexp> youtube看一段，twi只能看，论坛只能看
<abinex> LOL
<eexp> post全失效
<abinex> 早晨，女同事带了袋牛奶放在热水器上热，男同事准备去打开水，女同事轻声对他说：你摸摸我的奶热不热？男同事说，人太多了吧...女同事说，没关系呀，摸摸又不是让你喝.全办公室的人都呆了
<eexp> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/a4d6f703b9fe1510acdc707d
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 最小乌篷船_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<jiero> eexp: 神子
<Helcrops_> 学校搞了个win8学习讲座，还去了两百多人听。诶。
<sidgwick> win8就是个垃圾，极度不习惯。。。。。。。。。。
<administ`>  o
<administ`> HELLO
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  20:18 
<NWMonster> 200人里大都是去看笑话的吧。。。
<NWMonster> 坐等现场蓝屏
<administ`> 我的postfix成了垃圾邮件服务器了 怎么办
<administ`> 各位帮忙
<Helcrops_> 。。毛线笑话啊。尼玛，一个复制文件能暂停都说了五分钟，还新特性
<Helcrops_> 都在说那个神马传统界面不能设置成默认界面，还隆重推荐一个神马开始栏助手
<Helcrops_> administ`: 如此高难度问题只能谷歌一下了吧
<Helcrops_> administ`: 至今么有自己架过这货
<administ`> Helcrops_: 我的收发没有问题，只是有时候被认作垃圾服务器
<administ`> Helcrops_: postfix难道默认是open_raley的吗
<abinex> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/06/xmayerstartups.jpg.pagespeed.ic.AAmJYe3cqx.jpg
<Helcrops_> administ`: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_server/0380mail.php 鸟哥这货有说吗？真不太清楚
<^k^> Helcrops_ ⇪ ti: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- Mail Server
<jiero> imtxc abinex  http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/2023384.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 一丝不挂！伦敦千人裸骑 亲密接触自然倡导绿色出行 - 在线观看 - 乐视网
<abinex> jiero: EE
<abinex> 告Ubuntu用户：
<administ`> Helcrops_: Relay认证是什么原理
<abinex>     目前服务器硬盘出现故障，正在处理中，尽快恢复，见谅！
<abinex>     现 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 和 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 已经恢复，请点击访问。
<abinex>     有任何问题请联系 oneleaf@gmail.com .
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<abinex>                 ---ubuntu中文社区
<abinex>                     2013-6-14
<abinex> alv
<abinex> alvin_rxg:  bot
<abinex> ?
<administ`> Helcrops_: 去现正在用ddns postfix + dovecot工作正常。。。如果不是open_relay就满足了
<administ`> :)
<administ`> *去 = 我
<Helcrops_> administ`: ^_^不懂啊～
<administ`> 大虾帮忙阿。。。
<administ`> postfix 怎么 取消 open relay 呢
<yunfan> jiero: 要倡导自然就不该骑车 自行车也不是自然的出行方式 应该裸体散步
<jiero> yunfan 轮子多么省事哈
<jiero> yunfan不要淘汰轮子啊
<yunfan> jiero: 那就不自然了么
<yunfan> jiero: 要说省事 骑车不是更省事么
<yunfan> 汽车
<jiero> yunfan 汽车省事么。。
<yunfan> jiero: 自己开不省 打的就省 不过省事就未必省钱
<yunfan> 要骑车那就省钱 但就未必省力气 省时间之类的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 怎么openbsd用 U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8030/viewtopic.php?t=443937 想安装一个OPENBSD的系统来，已经下载一个ISO文件，不想刻录个光盘，怎样用U盘安装啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 longhuilyh — 2013-06-14 21:09
<abinex> http://www.internmatch.com/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Find Internships | Intern Jobs | Paid Internships
<abinex> http://www.36kr.com/p/203931.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 用大数据帮助学生找工作：Internmatch获400万美元融资 | 36氪
<yunfan> 不能解决教育问题 这个就不治本
<Meowoo> 我先装 ubuntu，后我怎么装 windows 多启动啊？
<Meowoo> 如果现装 windows，再装ubuntu倒没啥问题
<Meowoo> 要装 dosgrub么？
<jusss> grub4dos
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是要先备份 linux 的 grub 然后装windows，再装 grub4dos，然后把那备份的恢复过来，是这样么？
<Meowoo> 还是要自己写配置？
<endle> 我推荐虚拟机，安全无痛苦
<roylez_> yunfan: 有好事没？
<yunfan> roylez_: 那要看如何理解了
<roylez_> Meowoo: windows会自做主张写你的mbr，你除非装了win之后用系统恢复盘重新装grub
<roylez_> yunfan: 说
<Meowoo> roylez_, 不是有个 grub4dos 么？
<yunfan> roylez_: 忘了 是早上还是昨天的新闻来着 我去查查我的微薄
<roylez_> Meowoo: 我就在u盘上用了这个，也不是什么省心玩意
<Meowoo> 我知道 windows会写mbr，所以才有问题额，后装 linux，会有windows的选项
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫
<Meowoo> 那还是算了，想装个 windows 让儿子玩游戏的
<roylez_> yunfan: 最好是你把其中一个装在u盘上，比如u盘启动Linux，或者u盘启动windows
<roylez_> yunfan: 发错了..
<jusss> +1
<roylez_> Meowoo: u盘也便宜，32G的才150左右
<jusss> roylez_: lol
<Meowoo> 额
<roylez_> jusss: 撕你菊
<Meowoo> 那还是算了，不让儿子玩游戏了
<yunfan> roylez_: http://tech.qq.com/a/20130611/007976.htm 这个 非常有实际价值的技术突破 我甚至觉得会影响地缘政治
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 石墨烯脱盐技术或改变整个世界_科技_腾讯网
<jusss> roylez_: 我也在想用u盘启动Linux用哪个bootloader
<yunfan> roylez_: 如果你在四川的话 这个也还行 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/241133.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 四川:从事软件开发可将住所登记为经营场所_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<jusss> roylez_: grub2感觉好复杂
<roylez_> yunfan: 吹吧。石墨烯吹了好久了
<endle> 让你儿子玩游戏就用 wine 好了
<jusss> roylez_: 你用过syslinux lilo没，或grub legacy
<roylez_> yunfan: 我10年前的本科毕业论文就是电弧制备石墨烯
<jusss> roylez_: 那个简单点
<yunfan> roylez_: 很奇怪的是 许多突破都在石墨西身上 感觉就好像是外星人送的科技一样
<roylez_> jusss: 我在家用 syslinux
<yunfan> roylez_: 如今他们不是可以用光盘刻录机制作石墨西么
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> yunfan: 因为这玩意奇怪的特性太多了
<yunfan> roylez_: 到了那个尺度 本来奇怪特性就多么 无非是这个容易制作出来而已
<roylez_> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> roylez_: 你好好研究研究 到时候咱们去公海上圈块地住下来
<roylez_> yunfan: 吹一吹，然后好骗funding，都这样的
<yunfan> 甚至可以去海底住 反正有淡水来源了
<jusss> roylez_: 如果机器上没linux,然后用u盘上的grub2启动，会出现grub的shell吗？
<yunfan> 而且这个的淡水是渗透法 根本不需要任何额外的能源付出
<yunfan> 这个要是应用起来 海洋肯定热闹了
<roylez_> yunfan: 真正发财的，没这么大声吹的。比如页岩气开采技术，不声不响就改变世界
<roylez_> jusss: 会
<jusss> roylez_: 我这出现的是grub rescue,不是正常的模式
<yunfan> roylez_: 那只是发财而已 又没有改变什么
<roylez_> yunfan: 当然改变世界了。现在美元升值，全球经济下滑，都是拜页岩气所赐
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【求助】ubuntu下eclipse Tab字体如何调小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8025/viewtopic.php?t=443942 如图，每个视图的正文字体可以在首选项那里调，但Tab上面的字体就实在找不到在哪调了。这实在是太占空间了，调试时想好好的察看堆栈或者console都郁闷重重 ，求大侠们指导下，谢谢！ 当然
<^k^> 了，已经百度过了，改过.gtkrc相关的文件，不管用。 选区_001.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 …
<yunfan> roylez_: 美元升值跟这个有毛关系
<roylez_> jusss: 那你多琢磨琢磨
<yunfan> 那是纸币本身的问题
<yunfan> roylez_: 美国有个创业计划 叫blueseed 他搞了个船停在公海上 不过离美国海岸不远
<roylez_> yunfan: 页岩气太便宜，美国制造业洗牌，新兴市场制造业回流到美国，美元升值
<yunfan> 那些人每天从船上出发去国内上班 额
<jiero> .
<yunfan> 其实如果淡水可以大量获取 完全可以制造海上的浮动城市了
<yunfan> 根本不需要靠岸
<jiero> yunfan太阳能啊。
<jusss> roylez_: grub legacy stage 1.5是直接写在mbr后面的，那core.img呢？boot.img怎么去找core.img根据固定地址比如第一扇区之类还是/boot/grub目录？
<yunfan> jiero: 那个不是靠太阳能的
<jiero> yunfan海水洗澡，淡水冲洗
<roylez_> yunfan: 造孽，下马特达蒙的老片，只有50k
<yunfan> 只是让海水渗透过那个膜而已
<yunfan> 他们实验的时候要给水施加压力
<yunfan> 其实可以靠水本身的压强
<yunfan> 只要容器够高就行
<roylez_> jusss: 我不懂，哪个简单用哪个。syslinux没让我操心
<jiero> yunfan 那种办法当然可行，不过反正都用太阳能了
<yunfan> roylez_: 是种子把
<yunfan> jiero: 除了抽水需要额外能量 其他都不需要了 这个方法真的是太简单了 tnnd
<roylez_> yunfan: hereafter YIFY 720p的
<yunfan> roylez_: 没兴趣  谈电影我没那么多阅历
<jiero> yunfan那个。。太阳能水管道？
<roylez_> yunfan: 好看的片子几乎被我看绝种
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> roylez_: 我怎么感觉美元升值是因为其他货币贬值造成的呢
<jiero> yunfan 美国外债多啊
<roylez_> yunfan: 现在只能挖老片
<yunfan> jiero: 那样应该贬值才对
<yunfan> 现在升值似乎是因为比较起其他经济体来看 美国还是比较稳健 所以许多人把财富转移过去了
<roylez_> yunfan: 因为美国复苏，所以升值。等美联储加息，你可以看全世界哀嚎
<yunfan> 就好像中国 人民币看起来升值的 好像投资很划算
<yunfan> 但是还是有许多富人觉得美国靠谱 要把财产转移到美国 移民去美国
<jiero> yunfan 。。。升值和通货膨胀率有关吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 通货膨胀意味着货币供大于求 怎么会升值呢
<jiero> yunfan 所以，怎么看起来升值？
<yunfan> 紧缩还差不多
<jusss> yunfan: 如果机器上没装linux,然后用u盘上的grub2开机，是不是也能进grub的正常模式而不是rescue?
<endle> 应该是人民币贬值比美元慢吧
<yunfan> jiero: 是主席说升值的 我是不赞同的 但是主题是op 有帽子 所以他对
<roylez_> yunfan: 是啊，美国全球最牛。科技厉害，随便找个概念炒一炒，全球人都得送钱
<jiero> roylez_ 那是文化厉害啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 有的概念确实不错阿 土共只能跟着炒冷饭 做实事
<yunfan> roylez_: 你看3d打印炒起来了 现在土共的3d打印独步全球了
<yunfan> 然后以后估计还要继续给老美生产货物
<yunfan> 人家现在炒别的去了
<jiero> yunfan 炒什么？
<roylez_> endle: 人仔升值，是因为人仔现在还盯着美元，而且人仔的息居然比美国还高。。。等人仔升值弄死了搞出口的企业，等着人仔大跳水吧，房地产，呵呵
<yunfan> jiero: 那就不知道了
<jusss> yunfan: ?
<jiero> yunfan 还是机器人？
<Meowoo> 貌似中国的升级是国内物价贬值，国外升值额
<yunfan> roylez_: 确实 人民币很危险
<jiero> yunfan ä¹°bitcoinlol
<yunfan> 就算人民币不升值 由于对内贬值 出口也要受打击的
<Meowoo> 没详细思考过，但听到有人这么说
<jiero> 国内物价贬值了么
<roylez_> yunfan: 现在找工作非常难就是了
<Meowoo> 物价高，钱毛
<yunfan> roylez_: 看来过不了10年 我们有机会看到大动乱
 * jiero 发现电池价格涨了 40$
<jiero> 40
<jiero> 40%
<yunfan> roylez_: 你回国算是回对了
<jiero> yunfan不会不会，中国人没有那么大的野心
<roylez_> yunfan: 为啥？回来做主席么？
<Meowoo> 对外刚好相反，对内坑百姓，对外坑民企
<yunfan> jiero: 没野心才可怕
<yunfan> 大家都只管自己
<yunfan> 到时候你看把
<jiero> yunfan 嗯嗯。
<yunfan> roylez_: 这样才有机会埋在家乡的土里阿
<roylez_> yunfan: 习竹席都快垮了吧
<jiero> Meowoo: 是么，是中国人坑民企还是各个民企自己搞倾销？
<yunfan> roylez_: 谁知道呢 一年180k群众事件
<jiero> 朱熹 复苏
<Meowoo> jiero, 不知道，对于这个问题，我是人云亦云
<Meowoo> 听别人说的
<yunfan> roylez_: 土共的对内军费可是比对外军费高的呢
<Meowoo> 经济问题，我几本是文盲
<Meowoo> 几本=>基本
<Meowoo> 下个 暗黑 2， 要四天
<yunfan> roylez_: 要是动乱突然发生 你就来我们那吧 离上海倒也不远
<roylez_> yunfan: 黄山？
<yunfan> roylez_: 是阿 抗日的时候 我们那可是小上海呢
<Meowoo> 动乱来了，我去越南
<roylez_> yunfan: 你们那里会有集体冲击别墅区的危险吧
<Meowoo> 我这离越南近
<administ`> 毛
<yunfan> roylez_: 哪里会 我们那都是山
<roylez_> Meowoo: 我去乌克兰，那边美女多
<yunfan> roylez_: 动乱时候最紧要的是远离人群
<administ`> 专家说第一个开打的就是越南
<jiero> yunfan 怎么会动乱。中国老百姓 196*年都没动乱。
<Meowoo> roylez_, 越南姑娘也漂亮吧
<jiero> roylez 去泰国
<yunfan> roylez_: 我们那是最适合的 同时靠海不是太远 万一美军或者日军登陆送粮食 咱们也可以捞到
<jiero> Meowoo: 干瘦瘦
<roylez_> Meowoo: 金毛的贵气
<Meowoo> 额
<yunfan> jiero: 你怎么知道没乱过？ 公安局的档案你又看不到
<yunfan> 我最近看 建国以后称帝的那个书
<administ`> yunfan: 5k年没有动了
<jiero> yunfan 都抢食物抢死了，谁管政治
<yunfan> 资料全是从公安局档案来的 而且作者说有上万起
<Meowoo> 无线路由是不是离得越远越不稳定额
<yunfan> jiero: 我没有说跟政治有关系阿 我只是说要远离人群
<yunfan> 粮食少 人多 是最危险的
<yunfan> 人多还容易有瘟疫
<roylez_> jiero yunfan Meowoo http://www.peacehall.com/news/gb/china/2004/10/200410212321.shtml
<jiero> yunfan 。远离人群，一定要学会坐船
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 目击重庆万州暴动！ 博讯新闻，简体中文新闻
<Meowoo> 倒还真奇怪，中国历来都是官逼民反，百姓过得下去都不会反的。那时候没反起来
<administ`> yunfan: 淀粉有问题，吃了没问题
<roylez_> 10年前的，那时候我刚去香港。这帖子写得有意思，连老太婆都弄
<yunfan> roylez_: 你在翻墙
<roylez_> yunfan: goagent
<yunfan> 不也是翻墙？
<Meowoo> 那时候死那么多人都不反，这就奇怪了
<administ`> stop!!!
<administ`> 不准说这种话题
<administ`> 我爱我家园
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗，借个帽子
<Meowoo> 是否无线路由越远越不稳定
<roylez_> Meowoo: 必须的
<administ`> Meowoo: 不是
<Meowoo> 下个暗黑2要八天
<Meowoo> 额
<yunfan> roylez_: 到时候你就看吧 现代人比以前人脆弱多了 肯定要死不少人
<administ`> Meowoo: 咂了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我挪地
<administ`> yunfan: 死毛，坦克来了都不怕
<roylez_> yunfan: 现在洗脑洗的厉害。以前除了电视就是报纸，现在还有网络
<jiero> 其实，国内的家伙们，不翻墙也能搞出东西来，就是人懒。
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> jiero: 怕死
<jiero> roylez_ 呃
<roylez_> jiero: 你丫就知道lol
<jiero> roylez :S
<jiero> roylez 被你看出来了
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_
<yunfan> roylez_: 多年洗脑的后果就是人际之间完全不信任  一旦没有土共这个外在强力 民众之间必然也是互相杀戮的
<yunfan> 所以惨剧就发生了
<yunfan> roylez_: 你看看今天那些不择手段的人 就不难想象到时候的场景
<roylez_> yunfan: 我还是要给资本家领路的。门前清就好
<jiero> yunfan 不是洗脑，是自然选择？台湾是人人之间不信任？
<roylez_> jiero: 说得你好像去过台湾似的
<administ`> 不是人！是毛！承认吧！
<yunfan> roylez_: 你得能撑到资本家上门那一天
<administ`> 不是人！是毛！承认吧！
<jiero> roylez 只是接触过 20个左右台湾人
<administ`> 不是人！是毛！承认吧！
<roylez_> yunfan: 我已经为资本家在打工了
<williangliao> 吵吵什么哟
<administ`> 吊毛
<administ`> 吊毛
<administ`> 吊毛
<Meowoo> 民主，就是让人民自己爭利益，而不是靠某党分利益。人民直接挣不了，就授权一个办事员在国会代自己去挣
<yunfan> roylez_: 到时候动乱来了 资本家拍拍屁股走人了 留下一句话 i will come back :-) 你就傻了
<williangliao> administ`: 屌丝
<jiero> huahua 来的好
<Huahua> jiero: 组撒？
<roylez_> Huahua: 给我帽子，我来打击这群反革命
<yunfan> roylez_: 我得考虑买个三防的平板 多装点生存相关的资料
<administ`> 说什么呢
<Huahua> yunfan roylez 主席怎么了
<williangliao> jiero: 裸姐  i well come back
<Huahua> yunfan roylez 索尼有
<Meowoo> 互相争夺有问题吗？问题在于是通过武力，还是通过无硝烟的战争
<administ`> 所有问题都留给后人解决
<yunfan> Huahua: sony的一向贵
<Huahua> Xperia Tablet Z 三防
<administ`> 你们回家睡觉吧
<Huahua> 不贵啊
<Huahua> 比 ipad 便宜
<jiero> 都是一样的，武力和无硝烟。
<jiero> 一个是肉体，一个是心灵，都是攻占。
<yunfan> Huahua: 不会把 日货会比苹果便宜？
<williangliao> Huahua: sony的容易坏
<roylez_> yunfan: 不如买个三防u盘，里面装Linux，插在哪里都一样用
<jiero> administ`: 。。。踢飞你
<williangliao> Huahua: 而且坏了不好修.....
<Huahua> williangliao: 反正我不买
<yunfan> 为毛sony 东芝的笔记本要2-3w呢？
<williangliao> Huahua: ....贱人,忽悠别人买...
<Huahua> roylez_ 要有得插
<jiero> yunfan hp的dell的都要那个价格
<yunfan> 等我长大懂事以后 我才发现苹果是比较廉价的 大把的黑心商
<Huahua> yunfan dell 外星人
<abinex> snoy和的哦个女子兰货
<Meowoo> jiero, 是一样额，关键在于是人民自己去为自己挣，还是靠上面分。靠上面分，到头来所有利益全归上面，底下分得只能是残羹剩饭
<roylez_> yunfan: 东芝垃圾。以前在港大，东芝 roadshow 的本子都当场黑屏
<yunfan> Huahua: 你给我推荐个三防的型号
<yunfan> 再推荐个手摇发电机
<jiero> Meowoo: 因为很多人都想变成上面的，所以接受了
<Huahua> 买只 ipad mini + 三防套
<abinex> roylez 整解
<yunfan> 靠外在保护靠不住
<jiero> yunfan那就改变你的习惯，好好保护
<yunfan> 我希望平板掉进水里以后 拿出来还能用 毕竟我家在南方
<Huahua> yunfan 你看马尔代夫买的 iphone 潜水套
<soiamso> Huahua: 三防不实际，sony一向垃圾
<jiero> yunfan 哦。有潜水套吧。
<Huahua> yunfan 可靠性极佳
<Huahua> jiero: 就是不好看
<yunfan> Huahua: 我没去过马尔代夫 要不你资助我去一趟把
<administ`> 你们回家睡觉吧
<administ`> 你们回家睡觉吧
<administ`> 你们回家睡觉吧
<Meowoo> 我闭嘴了
<administ`> 你们后代出来了，问题就解决了
<Huahua> yunfan 其实你拿只 TT 套上也凑合了，就是手感不好
<jiero> TT套？是什么？
<Huahua> 哦对了，ipad 不耐摔
<jiero> ^k^ 什么是TT套
<Meowoo> 怎么外在保护就不行了，套套不是挺好么，还可以防艾滋
<Huahua> n7 很耐摔
<^k^> jiero: define:TT套 http g.cn 阿里巴巴【批发-TT套】品种全轻羽薄型避孕套安全套精品铁盒装高档套，性保健品， 这里云集了众多的供应商，采购商，制造商。这是【批发-TT套】品种全轻羽薄型避孕套 ...
<administ`> 都是垃圾
<Meowoo> 哈哈
<administ`> 有不可以irc
<jiero> Thinkpad T*？
<administ`> 又不可以irc
<Meowoo> irc在中国是小众额
<jiero> Huahua: 找不到中文排版的人去充w3c
<Huahua> 杂牌你们居然敢用
<administ`> 回家睡觉造人吧
<administ`> 回家睡觉造人吧
<administ`> 回家睡觉造人吧
<Huahua> administ`: 表
<yunfan> Huahua: 用iphone有两个结局
<Huahua> administ`: 别以为 rl 好晚
<Meowoo> 2000年263irc火过一阵，现在变打炮集中营了
<Huahua> jiero: 其实 ie 就挺好
<yunfan> Huahua: 一种是你利用你的云存储把各种实地照片发回美帝 满足了观众的好奇心 从而受聘为前方记者 最后顺利返回美帝
<Meowoo> 下个暗黑2要一个月额，这网速
<soiamso> yunfan  一直想不明白用iphone的人，
<Huahua> soiamso: 什么
<yunfan> Huahua: 另一种是由于各大isp停工 你的iphone因为无非连回总部激活 结果p用处也没有 最后你挂了
<yunfan> soiamso: 蠢人也有生存的权利
<administ`> soiamso: 都是装B
<soiamso> yunfan 又小又慢，越狱的就更想不明白了。
<Meowoo> 今天怎么了，政治氛围好浓厚额
<soiamso> yunfan 有钱买没钱用....
<yunfan> soiamso: 又小又慢？ 不是这么回事把？ 限制多倒是真的
<Huahua> 不过 ip 跑 app 确实比安卓慢
<Huahua> 虽然界面流畅
<administ`> 用iphone的都是心里有问题的
<administ`> iphone: 多么漂亮的垃圾
<Meowoo> 答应明天和儿子连线玩‘暗黑，这网速要命额
<yunfan> Huahua: 慢？？ 不是说android的慢么？？
<yunfan> 你们可不能乱黑阿
<administ`> iphone: 垃圾不臭
<Meowoo> iphone怎么漂亮了，就一砖块么
<Meowoo> 就一圆角砖块
<Huahua> 硬件更好的安卓界面没那么流畅，但是运行真的更快
<Huahua> yunfan 我安卓爱风都在用
<administ`> iphone: 垃圾不臭！这是这类人的心理
<soiamso> yunfan 你说用 mac 性价比高还觉得靠谱点
<Huahua> 白色爱风确实不好看
<leemeng0x61>  小黑好点
<Huahua> 廉价陶瓷玩具的感觉
<Huahua> 索尼炫目，摩托罗拉沉稳，华为中兴壕，三星塑料
<yunfan> 可能是objc什么都发消息的问题把
<administ`> iphone:你终于找到我了！   一块有外表包装的垃圾
<yunfan> 不过也有可能是android用了ndk加速
<yunfan> 许多android游戏都用那个 一拿到我的mips平板上就露馅
<Huahua> app 启动速度也相差很多
<Huahua> 嗯，x86 板子也是
<yunfan> 作弊的怎么能算呢
<Huahua> ndk 是原生
<Huahua> objc 也是原生
<abinex> ?
<administ`> iphone: 用的人都是 黄痴 －－ 比白痴老一点
<Huahua> 问题在于，很多 java 的 app，也是比 ios 版快
<yunfan> apk应该也算原声吧
<Huahua> apk 只是包格式啊
<yunfan> 好像用到了jit
<abinex> JVAVA都是垃圾
<yunfan> dex
<abinex> 慢
<administ`> iphone: 花痴 还装什么 牛B
<yunfan> 看谁写的了
<Huahua> javascript 跑得比 java 快了现在
<abinex> 用java痛苦
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • g_signal_connect_swapped的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8032/viewtopic.php?t=443948 Code:     GtkWidget   *button;     GtkWidget   *fixed;     GtkWidget   *label1;     gtk_init (&argc, &argv);     window = gtk_window_new(GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL);     // ------------------- set from --------------------//     gtk_window_set_title(GTK_WINDOW(win
<^k^> dow), "xyz");     gtk_window_set_position(GTK_WINDOW(window), GTK_WIN_POS_CENTER);     gtk_window_set_defau …
<abinex> java号称一次编写处处运行
<Huahua> 这个不用在意
<abinex> 实际上是弄了一套虚拟机运行环境
<soiamso> abinex: 吹吧，处处调试，倒是真的
<Huahua> objc 也一样要运行时
<Huahua> 况且，这儿说的特指某版本安卓
<abinex> 所以你只要安装java的运行时环境
<yunfan> 那你还说oc是原生
<abinex> 就能运行那些垃圾
<administ`> java: iphone: 傻B！相信我吧！我比你聪明！
<Huahua> 打住，桌面 java 就是跑 sdk/ndk/eclipse/androidIDE 用的，关运行什么事情
<abinex> administ`: 你用的啥手机
<administ`> abinex: 你先说
<yunfan> 不管怎么说 推荐个三防的平板先
<abinex> administ`: 我木有手机
<yunfan> 当然 要andriod 这个潜力大点
<administ`> abinex: 我也是
<abinex> administ`: 我手机坏了
<abinex> LOL
<administ`> abinex: 恭喜！
<Huahua> yunfan Getac Z710
<abinex> administ`: 恭喜你妹啊
<administ`> abinex: 你是中国人？
<Huahua> yunfan http://cn.getac.com/campaign/Z710/Z710-home.html
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ Getac Z710 安卓4.1 | 强固式平板电脑 | 全球首款7寸触摸屏 戴手套可灵敏操作
<yunfan> 好 我看看
<abinex> administ`: 额
<abinex> administ`: 咋了
<Huahua> 适用于极端环境
<Huahua> Z710是全球首款提供从1.82米高度处掉落保护的强固式平板电脑，但其功能远远不止如此。它可以在-20°C到50°C 的温度范围内工作，其储存温度为-40°C到71°C 。
<Meowoo> 终于正常点了
<Huahua> 专为持续工作而设计 Z710已通过IP65和MIL-STD-810G认证，当现场工作人员需要在最恶劣的条件下进行无中断操作时，Z710可提供需要的全部功能。
<administ`> abinex: 牛
<yunfan> 这公司怎么看起来像个山寨厂
<abinex> Huahua: 那个走10
<abinex> Huahua: 那个肯定很笨重
<abinex> LOL
<Huahua> abinex: 原来乃用拼音输入法，而且候选字数 10 个
<administ`> abinex: 无语了
<Huahua> abinex: 是 yunfan 要坚固的
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.gqZDDN&id=25714528286   Huahua 太贵了11k
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Getac 7英寸 三防加固平板电脑Z710 手套可用电容触控屏 阳光可读-淘宝网
<abinex> Huahua: 用的就是拼音输入法
<yunfan> Huahua: 我要的是三防 没说要档子弹吧
<abinex> 我都没看候选字
<Huahua> 21.8 x 14.2 x 2.7 cm 800 g（1.77 磅）iv
<abinex> 直接空格
<yunfan> 主要是要防水和防摔
<yunfan> 当然续航好也很重要了
<abinex> yunfan 人家是军营里用的
<yunfan> 我得多存点华南地区的动植物资料
<yunfan> 还有农业操作手册
<Huahua> yunfan 防水好说，买只 n7 ，套上 durex
<yunfan> 物理化学生物
<abinex> 你买来当板砖么
<Huahua> yunfan n7 很耐摔
<yunfan> Huahua: n7是手机
<administ`> 防水？？？怎么不防油呢
<soiamso> yunfan 买台1/3 价格的什么都不防的
<Huahua> yunfan  n7 跟这个尺寸一样的，是板子
<abinex> yunfan你要开心农场真人版么？
<yunfan> Huahua: 智器的？
<Huahua> yunfan 你……
<Huahua> yunfan http://www.google.com/nexus/7/
<^k^> Huahua ⇪ ti: Nexus 7 - Google
<yunfan> abinex: 跟你们多说无益 我多做准备 到时候活的是我 死的是你们
<yunfan> Huahua: 这个可以考虑下
<Huahua> 谷歌官方平板
<abinex> 智器肯定没有三防
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<Huahua> 智器肯定不耐摔
<abinex> yunfan 买个诺亚方舟吧
<Huahua> 智器以前还是垃圾电阻屏来着
<abinex> 才70K
<yunfan> 你不知道n10是否三防
<abinex> 肯定没有
<yunfan> 我同事有个n7 感觉小了点
<administ`> abinex: 你国家出三防标准了吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<yunfan> n10那个尺寸不错的
<soiamso> yunfan ascend mate
<abinex> administ`: 你火星了来的？
<yunfan> soiamso: asus的还是htc?
<Huahua> yunfan 那么 n10
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 上单位机器10链接down点迅雷的东西
<abinex> administ`: 你居然会说人话
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ......
<soiamso> yunfan huawei 啊
<abinex> administ`:  你真是奇葩啊
<yunfan> Huahua: 那可以 等我离开帝都回南方就置办一个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 丫居然敢迅雷
<yunfan> soiamso: o
<abinex> administ`: 你是米国特工么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 迅雷离线，http啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 你俩住一块？
<administ`> abinex: 是毛
<abinex> administ`: 你是越南的还是缅甸的啊？
<roylez_> yunfan: 不都18摸
<abinex> administ`: 你是倭寇么？
<yunfan> roylez_: 忽然想起来 18摸如今上班还要求打领带不
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: [#78dcf4 1.1GiB/1.7GiB(68%) CN:10 DL:8.7MiB ETA:1m4s]
<abinex> administ`: 你是 棒子？
<roylez_> yunfan: 不需要
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看小窗了没？
<yunfan> roylez_: 那裤衩妥协可以穿不
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们R&D想来
<abinex> administ`: 你是高丽棒子？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们R&D向来不需要
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 想打领带装高端？
<roylez_> yunfan: 不行
<Huahua> yunfan 原来你想要不穿内内上班
<abinex> administ`: 你咋会说china话呢？
<administ`> 三防机： 傻B！相信我！我三防！
<yunfan> Huahua: 我说穿裤衩 怎么就变成不穿了？
<Huahua> roylez 让 yunfan 穿苏格兰裙
<abinex> administ`: 你不如说你基督再世
<Huahua> yunfan 好吧，是主席说不可以穿
<yunfan> ignore就行了 不必跟他废话 abinex
<abinex> yunfan额
<roylez_> Huahua: 还有7分钟电影就下完，就不用看你们扯蛋了
<yunfan> Huahua: 不不 你误解了 你有帽子 你说得对 下回我试试穿裙子上班
<Huahua> ……
<abinex> roylez 看啥电影？
<Huahua> yunfan 乃啥单位啊
<abinex> roylez 推荐一下
<roylez_> abinex: hereafter
<Huahua> yunfan 环境那么险恶么
<yunfan> Huahua: 小单位 挂在via下面的
<Huahua> via 居然还
<abinex> roylez 有迅雷离线么？
<yunfan> 是阿 我前几天还搞了一台via芯片的上网本 额
<administ`> 傻B！废话没有！废人一个！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ?
<yunfan> Huahua: 另外 确切地说 我们是挂在htc下 htc是挂在via下
<roylez_> abinex: bt
<Huahua> 因为群起反抗台湾老板搞暴动么
 * yunfan 当然咯 你有帽子 你是正确的 我刚才纯属胡说八道
<abinex> roylez分享一下渣雷链接
<abinex> roylez 把种子发过来
<roylez_> abinex: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:ee9b2674ac5f30f5c88cdf33b447d21852ea3a9b&dn=Hereafter+%282010%29+720p+BrRip+x264+-+800MB+-+YIFY&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<yunfan> 木有 台湾来的事业部经理人非常好
<yunfan> 可能跟是女的有关系
<yunfan> 当然也可能是阴险到极致
<roylez_> yunfan: 看到你的体型怕了吧？
<Huahua> yunfan 那你干嘛要三防
<yunfan> Huahua: 你刚才没来 我要三防是拿来做灾备品 跟公司一点关系都没有
<yunfan> roylez_: 大家都叫我大胡子 :]
<yunfan> Huahua: 听说你在国外
<abinex> roylez  下到99.9%了
<abinex> roylez没速度啊
<abinex> 跑不动了
<yunfan> roylez_: 能不能找国外人帮我代购点 宝洁的 PUR净水剂？
<abinex> roylez 恩，下载好了
<abinex> LOL
<roylez_> abinex: ...
<lucky_> Huahua: 你上次和我说的那个twitter客户端怎么设置代理不用翻墙的呢？
<abinex> yunfan找海淘啊
<roylez_> abinex: 渣雷离线？
<abinex> roylez LOL
<abinex> 恩
<abinex> roylez 那个该资源转码还需大约1天3小时46分钟,
<roylez_> yunfan: 公司现在没钱，没人出国travel
<roylez_> abinex: 转毛的码
<abinex> roylez 渣雷的规矩
<yunfan> roylez_: 说笑呢 18模会没钱
<abinex> 在线看都要转嘛
<yunfan> roylez_: 难道是因为跟亚马逊争CIA那个单子失败？ 可是那才5E USD而已阿
<roylez_> yunfan: 全球裁员8000，7月份的加工资改10月份
<abinex> 18M规模太庞大了
<abinex> 官僚作风肯定多
<abinex> 效率跟不上形势
<yunfan> roylez_: 这不还是要加么 用统计局的话讲 只是增长加速度负增长而已
<MeaCulpa> 18摸追求的就是效率低，效率高的很多都犯错误了
<abinex> 为了财务报表和股价
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你前途无可限量
<MeaCulpa> 本来就是服务华尔街和五角大楼的嘛
<abinex> 为了取悦华尔街那帮吸血鬼
<abinex> 必须裁员
<abinex> 缩小规模
<yunfan> 其实bloomberg才叫狠阿 敢吸华尔街那帮人的血
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<yunfan> 一台bloomberg机的月费抵得上我一个月收入还多
<abinex> 恩，谁让他是纽约市长呢
<yunfan> 他是先赚钱 后当市长的
<abinex> roylez额
<abinex> 你咋看这个啊
<abinex> 是不是看谍影重重，然后顺便看的
<abinex> 	马特·达蒙
<yunfan> roylez_: 我明天要搬到学校隔壁去了 又可以吃食堂了
<roylez_> yunfan: 没出息
<yunfan> roylez_: 在中国传媒大学隔壁
<yunfan> roylez_: 可以帮人拉拉皮条赚点外快什么的
<roylez_> ....
<yunfan> 糊口阿 大哥
<Huahua> yunfan 对了，摩托罗拉 MH1000 正常点
<Huahua> yunfan 前面说套个 durex 手感不好的
<yunfan> Huahua: 我要代购 保洁的 pur净水剂
<Huahua> 淘宝啊
<Huahua> lucky_: http://www.vpncup.com/invite/22840
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 用户帐户 | VPNCUP
<Huahua> 或者 https://getqujing.com/
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ Qu Jing - Introduction
<yunfan> Huahua: 没有买
<CyrusYzGTt> lucky_§ google vpngate .. this free
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:18 
<jusss> Huahua: 花花
<Huahua> jusss: 组撒？
<lucky_> Huahua: 这几个模式有什么区别？
<Huahua> apn 省事
<jusss> Huahua: u盘上能创建/目录吗？
<jusss> Huahua: 一个linux系统只能有一个/目录？
<Huahua> u 盘上就是 /
<Huahua> 只不过，挂载后，就是挂载目录
<Huahua> 你先做什么先
<yunfan> w为什么麻雀再也没来这个频道了？
<yunfan> 还有 eva那个作者现在在搞毛
<jusss> Huahua: 规定是这样的？
<lucky_> Huahua: apn？
<Huahua> eva 作者叫云帆啊
<Huahua> 乃是李鬼么/
<Huahua> jusss: 挂载点
<yunfan> 他那个是艺名  我这个是真名 要谴责得谴责他
<Huahua> lucky_:  https://getqujing.com/ 就是这个
<Huahua> yunfan 乃真名啥
<Huahua> yunfan 王云帆？
<yunfan> Huahua: 三工
<jusss> Huahua: 我grub-install /dev/sdb,可是并没有在sdb1 或sdb2 上发现boot
<jusss> 有点迷惑分区和目录了
<lucky_> Huahua: 那个收费哎
<lucky_> Huahua: 你怎么同时给我介绍了两种产品？
<lucky_> Pudge_: Pudge你们什么关系？
<xlucky> 学校断网了
<jusss> Huahua: 还是有点不明白，在u盘上创建boot/grub/，然后grub-install /dev/sdb会在boot/grub/里面写core.img等文件，但是开机还是进入rescue,但是用--root-device参数指定挂载点后就能进入grub的正常模式了，不懂
<xlucky> Huahua: 你说的这两种都是翻墙的吧？
<jusss> 感觉/ 这个root directory好神奇
<jusss> 我知道问题在哪了！
<October21> 其实实际中写的是uuid
<jusss> 硬盘上的/可以是在分区上的，比如sda1,那u盘呢？u盘的/在哪个分区上？
<October21> 其实实际中写的是uuid
<jusss> October21: 还没看过uuid的资料
<jusss> October21: u盘有/目录吗？有的话，这个/目录在哪个分区上？
<October21> u盘的/大概是hd(1,1)/
<October21> jusss: 你用--root-device参数指定挂载点后就能进入grub的正常模式
<jusss> October21: 你这个hd的用法是 第几个设备是1？、
<October21> 输入的是那个位置？
<jusss> October21: 嗯，用root-directory指定分区
<October21> 指定了那个分区？
<jusss> October21: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb1
<jusss> October21: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jusss> October21: 这样就能进正常模式了
<jusss> October21: 如果没用root-directory就进入rescue
<jusss> October21: 你这个hd(1,1)是指第二个设备的第一个分区？
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 设备从0开始，分区从1开始
<October21> grub2
<jusss> October21: 这个跟文件系统有关吗？我的sdb1是fat32
<jusss> October21: 在fat32上面有/?
<October21> 我只装过grub4dos
<jusss> October21: 我有个大致理解了，
<jusss> October21: /是hd(1,1) 那还是不明白为啥仍进入rescue
<October21> jusss: 是boot-directory吧？
<October21> 不是root
<jusss> October21: 嗯
<jusss> October21: 不是
<jusss> October21: 是root directory
<October21> man里面是--boot-directory=DIR
<jusss> October21: man grub-install里有写，grub2
<jusss> October21: 难道你的man和我的不一样？
<October21> 我的：
<October21> install  GRUB images under the directory DIR/grub instead of the
<October21>               /boot/grub directory
<jusss> October21: root directry
<October21> 我ubuntu12.04
<jusss> October21: 我这就是root directory,我debian squeeze
<October21> 你不是把grub2装到U盘上吗？
<jusss> October21: 装上了
<jusss> October21: 现在我想知道以前的问题在哪
<October21> 什么问题？
<October21> jusss: ？
<jusss> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb和grub-install /dev/sdb应该一样，但为啥一个进rescue，一个进正常
<jusss> October21: .
<October21> jusss: grub-install /dev/sdb之后你挂载sdb就成功了吧？
<jusss> October21: 不理解你说的这句话。。。能再清楚点吗
<October21> 你挂载mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<October21> (23时44分39秒) jusss: October21: 这样就能进正常模式了
<October21> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt就是你挂载了
<October21> 你刚才有说过
<jusss> October21: 我都是先mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt的，
<jusss> October21: 在用这两个不同的grub-insatll时，我都先mount了
<October21> 直接grub-install /dev/sdb时你没挂载sdb时怎么写入啊？
<jusss> October21: 我挂载了sdb1呀？
<jusss> October21: 难道sdb也要挂载？
<October21> 那你试过 grub-install /mnt
<jusss> October21: 没
<October21> 你U盘几个分区啊
<jusss> October21: sdb能挂载？当我sdb上有3个分区时
<jusss> October21: 3个，sdb1 fat sdb2 ext3 sdb3 fat
<jusss> October21: 能挂载sdb?
<October21> 怎么说了，我貌似明白了
<October21> 我有对你说过
<jusss> ?
<October21> grub安装其实有一个是为了stage1的就是把信息写入MBR
<jusss> October21: 我知道
<jusss> October21: boot.img写mbr
<jusss> October21: core.img *.mod等写/boot/grub
<jusss> October21: boot.img 等同stage 1  core.img stage 1.5
<October21> 你不是说过mount后就成功了
<jusss> October21: ...没指定root directory，即使先mount也没成功
<jusss> October21: 指定root directory就能进正常模式了
<October21> /dev/sdb1不就是的吗？
<October21> sdb1啊
<kiss_kill> 你们有没有遇到这个情况？firefox访问某个网站，然后自动转到wap模式了？
<October21> 就在sd1上啊
<jusss> October21: 。。。我的问题是当挂载sdb1后，不指定root directory就不成功，指定就成功
<jusss> October21: 我都事先挂载sdb1了
<October21> root directory就在sdb1上
<kiss_kill> 没人遇到吗？
<kiss_kill> 我郁闷死了
<kiss_kill> 访问江苏移动，登陆后使用一些功能，直接转到wap里面了  郁闷的一塌糊涂
<jusss> October21: 按照你说的/是sdb1,那为啥指定root directory还是没成功
<October21> 你的是这样，也可以放在别的的地方
<October21> 跟你说了多少次是boot
<jusss> October21: 按理说当挂载了sdb1后，不指定和指定应该是一样的，但为啥实际不一样呢
<jusss> October21: 我这是root，你那是boot,这应该是一个东西，我是grub2，难道你是grub legacy?
<October21> 怎么一样，可以装在别的地方啊
<October21> boot可以装在别的地方啊
<jusss> October21: 我的意思是这个参数是一样的,你的boot就是我的root
<jusss> October21: 你又何必强调这个参数
<October21> 那是因为你要指定boot文件的位置啊
<October21> 而不是root文件
<October21> root是hd(1,1)但boot是hd(1,1)/boot/grub
<jusss> October21: 我的grub-install没root directory
<jusss> October21: boot directory
<jusss> October21: 只有root directory
<^k^> jusss, 不要玩机器人
<kiss_kill> 我也想玩
<kiss_kill> 好久没玩机器人了
<kiss_kill> 现在机器人叫什么？
<October21> boot和root目录有关所以要指定root directory
<jusss> October21: 。。。我在我的/sdb1上创建boot/grub了呀，我前面有说
<jusss> October21: 而且grub也把core.img写进sdb1的boot/grub了，但是依然是进rescue
<October21> 指定root directory就安装到相应分区的boot/grub
<jusss> October21: 我前面说了，你说的这个，我知道
<October21> 你的mbr写对了就没问题
<jusss> October21: sdb1是/,而且我在sdb1上创建了boot/grub,grub也写进里面了
<jusss> October21: 我明天还要考试，去睡了，bye
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的！有些东西要 bt 一下，清一色的迅雷没有一个给资源的！
<October21> 晚安
<kiss_kill> 正常
<kiss_kill> 中国特色
<alvin_rxg> 给资源的就一个用 µtorrent 的……
<alvin_rxg> 原则上我是下载完后，ratio 到 1 了就停止共享。。。现在我才下了几十MB……然后 ratio 近10 了……
<alvin_rxg> 以前下载 linux vmware 的时候，下载速度差不多 1MBps.. 然后我想共享到 ratio = 1... 结果放了几天都没人下…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> 迅雷给 资源了，但为啥它的流量没有加密…… omg..
<kiss_kill> 我现在bt 都用来下 pt的 很公平
<kiss_kill> 迅雷是国内最大的黄毒基地
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<abinex> 渣雷
<abinex> 上市几次都没成功
<kiss_kill> 我家里笔记本是纯粹ubuntu 单位里面的是win7  不过无360 无迅雷
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 就是因为这个原因
<kiss_kill> 装个QQ也是为了和同事搞文件方便
<abinex> 额
<kiss_kill> 现在人懒了 都喜欢用QQ传文件  都不是太喜欢用邮件了
<abinex> 需要qq才能弄文件？
<abinex> 傻了吧
<alvin_rxg> 都是同一个单位……同一个局域网……就没有一个……中心服务器……共享数据……………………
<abinex> opera有个共享文件的更好
<kiss_kill> 毛
<kiss_kill> 搞了个oa 到现在好多人都不用
<kiss_kill> 还都是喜欢挂Q 然后传文件
<abinex> 直接访问对方的机器
<kiss_kill> xx的，每人知道通过QQ传文件 腾讯都有了
<abinex> oa都是坑爸爸
<kiss_kill> 没办法  领导喜欢
<abinex> oa的菜单设计都是反人类的
<alvin_rxg> qq 明显慢多了…… 我这边是公网 ip，qq速度大概20kBps…… 我说我开 ftp 吧，然后速度噌一下到了 1MBps ……
<kiss_kill> QQ 现在越来越恶心  越来越大
<abinex> 肥了
<kiss_kill> 盗窃也越来越厉害
<abinex> 不用qq
<kiss_kill> 共党所有的秘密 估计tx都知道
<abinex> no
<abinex> 应该是 qq网虫的秘密
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 不讨论
<alvin_rxg> officer 都用 qq 啊
<kiss_kill> 不讨论 大家都明白
<kiss_kill> 睡觉 睡觉
<flakedzz>  
<abinex> 睡觉
<gebjgd> 终于周末了
<^k^>  05:16
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gtkrc-2.0图标设置没有作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443972 3.jpg ~/.gtkrc-2.0中设置的是gtk-icon-theme-name="Faenza" 实际显示的却是oxygen 在/usr/share/icons/里面发现Faenza和oxygen的结构不一样，当然index.theme也不一样 请问是不是少安装了什么东西导致不能识别Faenza图标啊 1.jpg 2.jpg 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 lethe — 2013-06-15 8:03
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 求助：关于gtk+2.0 clist 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443974 想要做一个嗅探器，用gtk+2.0做用户界面。想使用clist显示抓捕到的数据包，每次抓捕就自动在clist中增加条目。在抓捕函数中调用clist增加函数，每次就崩溃了。 求指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouhongji — 2013-06-15 8:50
<Elegant> 有人嘛
<Elegant> 悲剧 字体全是 方框
<sidgwick> 各位，哪个网站能不注册上传文件？要命令行也能用的。
<sidgwick> 先谢谢了。
<Elegant> ..
<Elegant> 悲剧 windows 登录Xchat 不现实汉字 全是 框
<Elegant> 显示正常啦
<Elegant> 有人聊天嘛
<hecrops> e
<Elegant> ？
<williangliao> 啊哦。。。。。汗，今天就55个人
<Elegant> 休息人还这么少呢
<williangliao> 都睡觉还没起来吧
<lucky_> opera有irc的扩展吗
<jiero> lucky_:  opera 自带
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/678/67857/6785717_980x1200_0.jpg
<abinex>  奥地利小镇防洪“神器”效果明显
<evan886> 请问有试过神舟电脑安装ubuntu  fvwm桌面时乱码的么
<abinex> http://img2.cache.oeeee.com/Album/201306/14/51ba6c00dba6c.jpg
<abinex> 萝莉与野兽
<Elegant> 乱码 的 需要重新加载字体
<Elegant> 把字体上就OK了
<lucky_> opera自带的那个irc在什么地方？
<linuxer_new> 有人用过draftsight这个软件否？
<Elegant> 没用过
<Elegant> 怎么没有以前人气高了呢！
<Elegant> 看来是没啥人气啦
<gebjgd> Elegant, 大周六的能有什么人气
<Elegant> 大周六的 我还上班呐！  多悲催
<abinex> el
<abinex> Elegant:  大白天的，我孩子还在睡觉呢
<Elegant> 唉！
<tryit> abinex, 孩子几岁了
<abinex> tryit:  额
<abinex> 小屁孩
<Elegant> ..
<jiero> ab
<jiero> gebjgd:  大白天你在干嘛
<gebjgd> jiero, 刚起床
<Elegant> 在家睡觉真好啊
<mapleray> ...
<mapleray> 好冷清
 * mapleray 
<jiero> mapleray: 。。。你刚来
<mapleray> 哦哦
<mapleray> 。。
<Elegant> 我都在一上午啦
<Elegant> 也没人
<Elegant> 现在才有几个人
<Elegant> 网易的聊天室 是不是关了 连不上了呢
<gebjgd> 出去购物 买早餐
<Elegant> 早餐？
<jiero> gebjgd: 买牛排？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你买早餐？
<Elegant> 汗！ 你在哪里
<jiero> gebjgd: 有卖的？
<gebjgd> jiero, 去面包房
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。最终还是自己搞定
<gebjgd> jiero, 自己搞定什么
<jiero> gebjgd: 超市买点水果和烤鸡，带点料，直接卷面包
<Elegant> 你一说 我也有点饿啦！
<gebjgd> jiero, 你都没吃过好的面包
<gebjgd> jiero, 不是超市能比的
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。是的买不起
<gebjgd> jiero, 没什么买不起的
<jiero> gebjgd: 售价；一个面包=一个碳烤披萨
<gebjgd> jiero, 批萨？  谁吃那东西啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 确实能买得起，不过觉得不值得
<jiero> gebjgd: 我吃。
<gebjgd> jiero, 一个面包这里50cent
<Elegant> 你俩先说说都在那个国呗！
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。这么便宜。。。
<jiero> Elegant: 他在德国
<jiero> Elegant: 我在中国
<Elegant> 我说的呢！
<gebjgd> jiero, 当然看什么面包  中午吃的面包 加东西的就是2到3欧了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你那里真的便宜啊。。。
<Elegant> 还是中国东西吃的顺口
<gebjgd> jiero, 和你的收入成正比
<jiero> gebjgd:  新鲜的面包我只能买的起越南的
<jiero> gebjgd: 越南人买的便宜
<jiero> s/买/卖
<gebjgd> jiero, 我们这里没有越南人
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<Elegant> 还有别的聊天室嘛！ 国内的 推荐个
<jiero> Elegant: 没
<jiero> Elegant: 不知道推荐啥
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 泡到妞了？
<Elegant> 以前不有个网易聊天室嘛！ 现在登录不上啦
<fivesheep_> 没有
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 穷光蛋没人看得上
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 你有车有房的还穷
<jiero> fivesheep_:  。那就找啥兴趣，持续做1两年，之后参加集会，
<Elegant> Elegant:唉~
<jiero> fivesheep_: 在集会上勾引美女
<fivesheep_> 最大的兴趣是 思考
<jiero> fivesheep_: 别和我学
<fivesheep_> 这个不需要集会
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 思考什么
<fivesheep_> 宇宙
<jiero> fivesheep_为啥不需要。。。
<jiero> fivesheep_: 去死。。。
<Elegant> 超脱啦！
<fivesheep_> 还行
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 边撸边思考？
<jiero> fivesheep_: 思考宇宙去 和 NASA 旁边的小朋友交流
<fivesheep_> 人脑是最重要的性器官
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 脑交？
<Elegant> ...猥琐
<jiero> fivesheep_: 因为男女都有脑，所以最色对把
<zw> 请问如何在live cd里安装软件包呢?
<Elegant> 安装完 也保存不上啊
<jiero> zw: live cd是usb吗？
<zw> 嗯，是的。
<jiero> zw live的意思就是实时
<zw> jiero: 嗯，是的。
<jiero> zw: 我不确定能否保留那些信息。live usb 留下的空间我猜是给/home的
<Elegant> 你是指用USB 启动系统
<Elegant> 然后安装应用 直接到你USB里是嘛？
<jiero> zw: 我以前曾经把系统装在 USB 硬盘上，持续了1年
<jusss> linux能装fat32上吗？
<jiero> jusss: 不能
<Elegant> 对 不能
<jusss> linu只能用ext吗？
<jiero> jusss: 还有n多 fs
<Elegant> 貌似 EXT2  ext3 ...
<jiero> jusss:  zfs jfs xfs啥啥啥的。
<jiero> btfs
<jiero> 各种fs
<jusss> root directory "/"是ext独有的吗？fat32上能有"/"吗？
<zw> 我想在live cd里面执行apt-get install gdisk
<jiero> btrfs
<zw> 但是不行，提示说是本地的源
<jiero> jusss:  fat 上不是不能有 /，而是没法设置权限
<Elegant> 那只能在 windows 上安装 ubuntu for windows
<jiero> zw: 不常用吧。
<jusss> jiero: fat32的u盘上本身没/ ？
<jiero> jusss: fat32
<jiero> jusss:  live cd 是运行在内存的吧。
<Elegant> yes
<Elegant> 临时数据
<zw> 我记得当时fedora是可以使用yum安装软件包在live cd里面。
<jusss> jiero: ？
<Elegant> ubuntu 安装软件 其实 不需要注册系统，都是解压 直接就能用的
<jusss> jiero: 在linux，分区挂载在目录，而在win好像就不是这样了
<jiero> jusss: 不懂windows的结构。
<jiero> jusss: windows没啥研究的必要吧。微软说怎么用就怎么用。
<Elegant> 在win 下直接划走一块 区域  就像虚拟机一样  给你使用
<jerryzhou> 什么系统研究好了都行
<jerryzhou> windows在某一方面也有优势
<jiero> 做事都是有目的的
<jiero> 优势不可能全面。
<Elegant> windows 系统 XP  windows 7 已经到头了。 windows8 已经没有型啦！
<jerryzhou> 最起码linux的xwindow闹心
<Elegant> 未来 liunx系统mac系统是趋势
<jerryzhou> 呵呵 你身边有几个用的
<jerryzhou> 还不是xp
<Elegant> 等待 ubuntu 移动版
<Elegant> 是啊。 XP 依然是一堆一堆的
<jiero> 多数人都是慢拍子
<jiero> 跟着别人走
<jiero> 从来没人斩历史
<Elegant> 酒泉发射中心  那电脑 都是 XP经典界面
<jerryzhou> 各取所需就行了 xp干游戏不也很爽
<jerryzhou> 没必要太极端 王垠后来不也写了些 xp和linux的文章
<jiero> 玩日本游戏xp确实够用了
<jiero> 喜欢历史的表现之一：不要求极端
<jiero> lol
<jerryzhou> 挺佩服王銀的
<jerryzhou> 大牛
 * jiero 看人，就是有用，没用，喜欢，不喜欢。
 * jiero 不懂佩服。
<jerryzhou> 博士退学 你有这勇气
<soiamso> jerryzhou: 那不是勇气，是脑子有问题，或者不会做人
<jerryzhou> 也是阿
<jerryzhou> 有问题
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 那不是勇气。是思维方式。
<soiamso> jerryzhou: 如果真牛逼就搞fackbook 这些，而不是去钻学术堆
<jiero> 选择自己认为正确的
<jerryzhou> facebook有些不光彩的历史
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> facebook的历史和这个话题无关
<soiamso> jerryzhou: 这么说吧，一个真牛逼的人，EQ也不能差
<jerryzhou> 恩
<jiero> 牛逼到底是什么意思
<jiero> ^k^ 牛逼是什么
<jiero> 牛逼如果是影响力？如果是啥？
<soiamso> jiero: 搞技术的，起码有辆超跑
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<jiero> soiamso:  那也是你理解的牛逼
<Elegant> 搞技术的一般都是 苦逼
<Elegant> 牛逼的一般都不靠技术
<soiamso> jiero: 比尔不牛因为开福特， 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * jiero 还是没理解什么是牛逼.
<jiero> 还是说有钱就是牛逼
<Elegant> 继续凌乱
<soiamso> jiero: 比尔不不敢开超跑
<jiero> soiamso: jobs开啥车
<soiamso> jiero: Linus 却有一台
<Elegant> 有关注 锤子科技的吗？
<jiero> soiamso: linus是劳动者
<jiero> soiamso: lol
<jiero> soiamso: linus是苦逼？
<soiamso> jiero: linus苦，不觉得
<Elegant> 各有各的乐
<soiamso> jiero: 听完王的见闻，觉得此人eq 不足
<soiamso> jiero: 当然也就是在网上看到的道听途说
<jiero> soiamso:  eq是啥哈
<Elegant> 情商 笨蛋
<Elegant> IQ智商 EQ 情商
<jerryzhou> 玩unix吧
<jiero> Elegant: 只知道其名，并不代表了解他，不代表能用它来阐述观点
<Elegant> unix  娱乐 还是 XP吧
<jiero> Elegant: 为啥
<Elegant> 为草啊！
<jiero> Elegant: 。你吃的草不如我多。
<Elegant> 必须的！  在下佩服
<jiero> Elegant: 只懂得吃中国菜的笨蛋。
<Elegant> 必须的，一辈子就这样啦
<krfantas`> =。=
<sam-nya> 在tty中怎么连接wifi啊？
<roylez_> sam-nya: 用wicd的话就起wicd-curses
<chenhangwei> Qt的QCheckBox怎么触发一个信号，我用stateChanged(int)  出现问题
<Guest66110> 毛
<chenhangwei> 一个LineEdit有内容是CheckBox可以被选中。没有内容时不能被选中。
<chenhangwei> 用stateChanged 触发，如果LineEdit的内容没有，它会出现第一次点击不能选中，第二次点击却可以选中，第三次点击又可以不能选中。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<abp-pup> adam8157:  用小狗吗？
<adam8157> abp-pup: 很久不用了
<adam8157> abp-pup: puppy linux功能还是略弱
<abp-pup> adam8157:  呵呵，一直在用。对我来说够用。
<zw> 这里用vi的多还是emacs的多呢？
<Elegant> 111
<Elegant> 222
<adam8157> zw: vim
<zw> ada
<zw> adam8157: 哈哈，同上
<abinex> adam8157: 在啊
<adam8157> abinex: 刚来
<abinex> 今天游泳了没
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> adam8157: 吃吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 我想吃樱桃
<adam8157> abinex: 没 伤口还没好
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jiero: 一会儿去吃狗肉
<abinex> jiero: 不怕有蛆虫
<abinex> ？
<abinex> adam8157: 夏天吃狗肉。
<abinex> 小心流鼻血
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 应该冬天吃，冷天的适合
<jiero> adam8157: 狗肉你都吃？
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯, 为啥不能吃?
<abinex> adam8157: 改吃猫肉吧
<adam8157> abinex: 不好吃的吧
<abinex> adam8157: 猫肉性寒
<Elegant> 准备下班
<abinex> 夏天吃正好消暑
<jiero> adam8157: 前几天有几个女的在电梯里，责备她们同事吃狗肉，说到养了狗，知道狗肉就不高兴。我由此想到，人应该什么都养，那样，很多人就不再吃肉了？
<abinex> adam8157: 你吃的狗肉肯定是喂药的
<abinex> LOL
<adam8157> jiero: 这些人一般都认为除了狗肉都可以吃的, 什么都能吃, 恐怕吃人肉都没事儿 就是不能吃狗肉
<zw> 这里应该基本上都是做开发的吧？
<abinex> adam8157: 人肉胎盘素
<adam8157> abinex: 干啥的
<abinex> zw: 这里是灌水的
<abinex> adam8157: 美容啊
<zw> 。。。。
<abinex> adam8157: gaoji 滋补品
<abinex> adam8157: 你没看韩国流行人肉胶囊么
<abinex> 棒子对这方面的研究非常的领先啊
<abinex> 现在有很多不老的传说，千年老妖之类的
<jiero> adam8157:  养了孩子，就不吃人肉了？
<abinex> jiero: 吃
<jiero> zw: 只买后卖的闪开。
<abinex> 必须吃
<abinex> jiero: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝也应该有，这么便宜的东西肯定会自己造
<jiero> abinex: 吃了 CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> 你们俩近乎近乎
<abinex> 看三爽棒子一年出多少产品
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/gd/pics/hv1/8/190/1350/87832208.jpg
<abinex> 眼花的吭一声
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/gd/pics/hv1/10/190/1350/87832210.jpg
<fa1c0n-china> 我怎么发现我的kubuntu安装软件居然提示木有权限，他不应该弹出授权框框输入密码的嘛？
<fa1c0n-china> http://www.f10.in/img/o
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥
<gebjgd> abinex, 妹
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥 我终于明白你为啥叫这个gebjgd了
<gebjgd> abinex, 妹 你说
<abinex> gebjgd=哥比较公道
<gebjgd> abinex, 错
<abinex> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> 该改名字了
<gebjgd> stmugebjgd
<abinex> gebjgd: 难道是哥比较龟蛋
<gebjgd> abinex, steinfurt münster gelsenkirchen beijing guangdong
<abp-pup> ~_~
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥 我错了
<gebjgd> abinex, 还行吧
<gebjgd> @名家评说：对于妓女而言，私处不是隐私，住处才是隐私；对于女星而言，乳房不是隐私，丰乳才是隐私；对于老板而言，小三不是隐私，老婆才是隐私；对于医生而言，工资不是隐私，回扣才是隐私；对于贪官而言，缺德不是隐私，财产才是隐私。//@李庄：对于司法而言，勾兑不是隐私，以言代法以权压法才是隐私。
<abinex> gebjgd: 果然是北京广东啊
<abinex> LOL
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 改完了
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 以后鬼才认识你
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 城管以后以为你是新来的
 * stmsgebjgd 吃午饭
<administrator> hello
<feiyin> hello
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 有什么看不出来的
<stmsgebjgd> Guest97172, win用户好
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 因为开头的名字不一样啊
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, å­¦
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 等下我把名字改成gebjgd
<abinex> LOL
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 你试试看
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你就傻傻了
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 你会被直接踢出服务器
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 你有帽子？
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 因为昵称是注册了的
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 笨
<abinex> gebjgd 你占着茅坑不拉屎
<abinex> gebjgd 注册了又不用
<gebjgd> stmsgebjgd: lol
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 明白了？
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 妹
<abinex> 哥 唉
<gebjgdlol> stmsgebjgd: 这下应该不会被系统自动K了吧？
<stmsgebjgd> gebjgdlol, 这个不会
<gebjgdlol> 额
<stmsgebjgd> gebjgdlol, 慢慢留着用吧
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 不好玩
<abinex> 啊6
<abinex> a16g__: 你快改名啊
<abinex> 改成M16
<feiyin> 谁能给小弟教教如何科学上网？
<stmsgebjgd> feiyin, 边撸边上
<feiyin> 倒是普及一下方法呀
<stmsgebjgd> feiyin, 边撸边上
<feiyin> stmsgebjgd:  已撸
<stmsgebjgd> feiyin, 再撸
<feiyin> stmsgebjgd:  已撸完
<abp-pup> ^-^
<jiero> 没人了
<a16g_> abinex, 温馨建议，有病要看医生的
<abinex> a16 g
<abp-pup> sleep today ?
<jiero> abp-pup: take a photo
<abp-pup> http://imagebin.org/261453
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<leemeng0x61> windows 的xchat还是将就
<leemeng0x61> 2阿萨德
<leemeng0x61> 阿萨德
<abp-pup> ?阿萨德
<leemeng0x61> abp-pup, 试试之前的linux的高亮
<leemeng0x61> MS没有效果
<jiero> Huahua: 最近失恋了？
<Huahua> jiero: 扯
<jiero> Huahua: 那怎么来这里这么频繁。。。
 * jiero 一直认为这里是酒吧一样的地方。
<jiero> 发泄
<Huahua> jiero: 那些大佬会 bs 乃的
<jiero> Huahua: 呃大佬是谁呢。
<Huahua> imtxc lainme 祝今天也 ntr 开心
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<jiero> ntr 不是男人专利么。。。
<abinex> 蜘蛛：成天上网敲键盘，才知道手脚多的好处啊。
 * jiero 抱抱 Huahua
<jiero> 以前从来没做过
<Huahua> 乃们想太多了
<Huahua> 听不懂日语电视于是开下 irc 而已/
<jiero> Huahua: 。你到日本了？
<jiero> Huahua: 到了日本还不捉几个妹子耍。
<Huahua> 注意节操……
<jiero> Huahua: 节操？那是自己守的东西，高人有度
<Huahua> tip：okamoto 尺寸太小，不是人用的
<jiero> 。没用过那种东西。
 * jiero 没碰过安全套。
<Huahua> jiero: 喂，要负责
 * jiero 没有过女朋友
<Huahua> jiero: 只顾自己爽是人渣
<Huahua> jiero: 鄙视你
<jiero> Huahua: 。随意
<Huahua> 别是因为不肯用才没有了的吧/
 * jiero 没接触几个喜欢的女
 * jiero 也没强烈欲望
<eexpress> jiero: 这家伙。。。打不开
<abinex> 睡觉去
<abinex> eexpress: 大神
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。这家伙。。。你啥都打不开？
<abinex> eexpress: 大神快睡去
<abinex> eexpress: 半夜了
<abinex> eexpress: 你还在弄什么？
<eexpress> 开了，没啥可取的
<jiero> eexpress:  就是个网站
<eexpress> 又没啥好看的资源。
<eexpress> 不如我自己画的
<jiero> eexpress: 。那不是为了好看的
 * jiero 又关窗户去了
<jiero> eexpress: 不过下面的还不错
<eexpress> 贴图都贴不出去。要不给你看真正画得好的
<eexpress> nnnd 打仗去
<Huahua> 原来是取向问题么同学
<Huahua> yunfan: 入了板子没
 * jiong 
<sunny_5252> 大家晚上好。
<sunny_5252> http://v.6.cn/1105   孩子唱得不错。希望大家支持下。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 2火村欢迎您。直播间 - 美女视频聊天交友 - 六间房秀场 (@ 6.cn)
<sunny_5252>  有活的吗？
<sunny_5252> 爱马。算了。
<jusss> roylez: 看过死亡幻觉没？Donnie Darko
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完，
<jusss> maplebeats: 考六级了没，今天
<jusss> maplebeats: 感觉咋样
<jusss>  没人吗
<jusss> Pudge__: 法国佬
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光
<jusss> hoxily_: 好犀利
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬
<knownbad> ?
<hoxily_> jusss, 什么？
<jusss> hoxily_: 没人了，这
<jusss> knownbad: 这，没人了
<knownbad> 是没人理你。
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 好吧，那我还是离开吧
<Pudge__> 这货终于走了？
<knownbad> 有小朋友还是热闹点。
<gebjgd> Google拼音更新了 还挺好用
<Pudge> fcitx?
<gebjgd> Pudge 我说的是android的
<gebjgd> Pudge 没泡室友去？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 那都更新一周了。。不过却是挺好用
<gebjgd> Pudge 最近太忙 在家没更新
<gebjgd> 楼上多大了 还喵喵的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没入新的手机？
<yue_> emacs用zenburn后注释变成了和变量名,行号一样的黄色,正常情况下应该不是这个颜色吧?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-16
<abinex> roylez: 主席 早
<abinex> freeflyi1g: 老大早
<abinex> ofan: 呕饭 早
<abinex> pudge浦东哥早
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130616/000782.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 6名中国留学生在法国遭“排外行动”袭击 1人重伤_新闻_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/tech/pics/hv1/91/121/1348/87684646.jpg
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  10:04 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 安装VMWARE后，apache能运行。但访问不到了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444017 是不是虚专网卡IP啥的冲突了？？应怎么解决呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 duzhenxun — 2013-06-16 9:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教键盘x为什么同时映射x和左Alt z同时映射z和右Alt 输入很不方便啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444018 请教键盘x为什么同时映射x和左Alt z同时映射z和右Alt 输入很不方便啊 不知道改了什么设置 键盘x和z出现上面的情况 很难用啊 可以在“系统设置／键盘布局／汉语／键盘映射”里面看
<^k^> 见按下一个键有两个按钮响应 统计信息: 发表于 由 ursastudio — 2013-06- …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win的360何以和安卓手机交换数据，ubuntu可以吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444021 ubuntu有没有办法跟安卓手机直接交换数据？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-06-16 10:46
<yafei> 使用这条命令之后convmv -r -f cp936 -t utf8 --notest --nosmart *，我的我文件就就就全部了乱码了    求解决
<Guest36029> 有老鸟吗，如果你用ubuntu 一年 比 十年 。 水平相差多少呢
<Guest36029> 1年 比 2年 如何
<Guest36029> 1年 比 3年 如何
<Guest36029> 用十年还是菜鸟级别吗
<Guest36029> 怎么没有人说话呢
<Pudge> 如果一直ubuntu，有可能
<Guest36029> Pudge: 哦
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 三星Q470 所有cooling_devices 的max_state为1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444022 是不是表示我的风扇不能自动调节转速啊？求指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq438414368 — 2013-06-16 11:09
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 索尼笔记本上装Ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444026 我的笔记本是索尼e系列预装win8的，这两天想在上面装一个Ubuntu，在win8下单独地分出一个50G的分区，按照网上的步骤应该把Ubuntu装上去了。但是下载了EasyBCD来添加引导的时候，怎么也添加不上去，EasyBCD装好之后
<jusss> grub2手动启动系统失败，help!
<jusss> no init found...
<jusss> set root=(hd0,1)  sda1
<jusss> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686
<jusss> initrd /boot/initrd.img -2.6.32-5-686
<jusss> boot
<jusss> no init found
<jusss> 但是不手动启动，用grub2直接启动却没问题
<jusss> 总是遇到各种问题，真纠结
<maxuths> jusss root=(hd0,0)
<maxuths> jusss 索引是从0开始 的
<xlucky> 这里yi
<xlucky> 这里有人用小米手机吗？
<abinex> 没
<ofan> jusss: 你用的init还是systemd
<xlucky> abinex: 我老是刷不成功
<abinex> xlucky: 无聊
<abinex> xlucky: 小米不是原生带了MIUI么
<abinex> 还刷啥
<abinex> xlucky: 不刷
<xlucky> abinex: 我的miui是稳定版，没法root
<abinex> 下个一键ROOT
<xlucky> abinex: miui只有开发版才能root，稳定版没法一键root
<abinex> xlucky: 淡藤
<xlucky> abinex: 所以我想刷成开发版的
<abinex> xlucky:2s么？
<xlucky> abinex: 是的
<abinex> xlucky: 你应该去他们的论坛上寻找帮助
<xlucky> abinex: 没root没法配置gae
<xlucky> abi
<abinex> 这里不是专门的论坛
<xlucky> abinex: 求助过了
<xlucky> abinex: 只是随便在这问问
<abinex> xlucky: 你买个树莓派
<Guest21549> 大虾们，怎么我下载bitcoin数据4G后 ，还是有50k 数据包没有下的？
<abinex> 在上面弄个代理
<xlucky> abinex: 有免费的。谁还愿意花钱买代理啊？
<Guest21549> bitcoin数据怎么这么恐怖
<Guest21549> 不是50k 是5万数据包。。。4G里才包括15万数据包
<Guest21549> 硬盘要满了
<jiero> huahua 是不是 shellexy？
<administ`> ubuntu
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> maxuths: 不是1吗？grub2，第一个扇区是1
<jusss> ofan: init
<maxuths> jusss: grub2支持ls mount之类的命令吗? 可以先看一下文件路径
<jusss> maxuths: 支持
<jusss> maxuths: 先ls了下，vmlinuz initrd.img都在/boot下，
<maxuths> jusss:这就不知道了，没找到文件一般是路径不对，不知道有没有像root=/dev/sda1 (hd0,1)/boot之类的
<ofan> jusss: 你没加root参数
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 防范缓冲区溢出攻击? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444027 http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/se ... e-lbuffer/ 链接所说的文件不知是什么版本的linux。 在ubuntu12.04 LTS 没有这些文件！ ubuntu12.04 LTS 与链接对应的文件是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-06-16 13:22
<jusss> 2
<jusss> ofan: http://imagebin.org/261531
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dotapod进局域网可以看见房间 但是点击没反应 进不去 求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444028 问题rt 大神速速来 dotapod 地图下好了 war3版本也对 就是说所有的都按要求但是进不去 javaws也有 不是ping吧 连美服hon都没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 feijunnong — 2013-06-16 13:30
<jusss> maxuths: http://imagebin.org/261531
<stmsgebjgd> 国足越来越给力了
<stmsgebjgd> 总是在不断的创新自我
<yafei> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=421769&p=3010366#p3010366
<sevk> yafei ⇪ ti: 请教告诉字体编码问题？急急急急 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<yafei> 请问又没问能解决这个问题的
<yafei> 麻烦诸位帮帮忙解决下这个问题
<stmsgebjgd> yafei, 什么问题
<yafei> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=421769&p=3010366#p3010366
<yafei> 跟这个人同样的问题
<yafei> 我大量文件都在这里了  结果都乱码了    搞了一天都无法解决
<stmsgebjgd> yafei, 我这里挂载ntfs分区向来没事
<stmsgebjgd> yafei, 用了6年了
<yafei> 其他分区都没事  就是主文件夹下的东西全乱了
<stmsgebjgd> yafei, 没遇到过，人品问题
<stmsgebjgd> yafei,  或者文件系统坏了
<yafei> convmv -r -f cp936 -t utf8 --notest --nosmart *
<yafei> 就是这条命令搞得
<yafei> 如何修复？？
<stmsgebjgd> yafei, 从来不用什么命令
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 6中国留学生在法遭袭 高官女儿伤重
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你没事吧
<xlucky> play上好多应用都有广告，可以去除吗？
<stmsgebjgd> xlucky, root noads
<xlucky> stmsgebjgd: 需要root权限吧？
<stmsgebjgd> xlucky, 必然
<xlucky> st
<xlucky> stmsgebjgd: 有教程吗？
<stmsgebjgd> xlucky, google
<xlucky> stmsgebjgd: 看来我要先刷机了
<stmsgebjgd> xlucky, 啥手机
<xlucky> mi2s
<stmsgebjgd> xlucky, 小米不刷机 买来干嘛的
<xlucky> stmsgebjgd: 最近老是刷失败
<xlucky> stmsgebjgd: 还没找到原因
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 大家的SMplayer用的什么解码器？？网上搜不到W32Codecs.deb呀。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444030 rt.我在网上找了好久W32Codecs.deb也没找到，不知道各位大神SMplayer都用的什么解码器呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjzxxl — 2013-06-16 14:52
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abinex> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130614/005243.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 深圳捣毁私宰牛肉窝点 查获千斤问题牛肉_大粤网_腾讯网
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 在 Virtual box 中的分辨率和屏幕不匹配 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444032 大家好， 我在虚拟机Vitual box （4.2.12.r84980） 安装了Ubuntu 12.04， 全屏以后，发现屏幕两侧有黑边 Host是 window 7，分辨率是1680 * 1050（宽屏） ，在Ubuntu的设置中只看到4：3的分辨率 增强包已经安装，重启
<^k^> 之后分辨率还是只有4：3系列的。 请教：怎么在宽屏幕 虚拟机 下 全屏幕 …
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/photo/Mon_1306/24125_223b1371348124b65a0ac2bc6e10c.jpg
<abinex> 突然发现自己成吃货了
<abinex> 不喜欢弄系统了
<October21> abinex: 你搞好手机了
<abinex> October21: 你给赞助点
<abinex> October21: 咋说
<abinex> ？
<abinex> 不要多6K就够了
<October21> abinex: 你不是苹果三星二选一嘛？
<abinex> 不选三星了，三星字库门
<October21> abinex: 你没后援？
<abinex> 选三星就桑心了
<abinex> October21: 你就是我的后援啊
<abinex> October21: 就等你点头了
<October21> 你还是学生党吗？
<abinex> October21: no
<abinex> October21: 吃货党
<October21> 那就更好办啊
<abinex> October21: http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/photo/Mon_1306/26779_01ca13712653551618221afcf1d1f.jpg
<abinex> October21: 要养家糊口啊
<October21> 你还有小的吗？
<abinex> October21: 必须有啊，还有老
<October21> 那你找错人了，我还学生党
<abinex> October21: 额，你是党主席啊
<October21> 我还是肯老的学生
<abinex> 嗯，
<leemeng0x61> October21, 呵呵
<abinex> 多啃一点
<October21> abinex: 叔叔给我啃！
 * leemeng0x61 周末就是人少
<leemeng0x61> * 测试以下
<leemeng0x61> * 测试以下 *
<leemeng0x61> *测试以下*
<Chaos`Eternal> 测试失败
<Chaos`Eternal> 乱码
<leemeng0x61> ?
<October21> abinex: 我其实还没觉得有手机的需要（我不是什么达人），用电脑多
<Chaos`Eternal> 按ctrl-w可以自动解决这个问题
<abinex> October21: 我必须要有手机
<abinex> 不然就死定了
<October21> abinex: ？？？
<October21> 怎么死，上次不是快死过吗？
<abinex> October21: N多帐号绑定手机号码做安全验证
<abinex> October21: 快了
<abinex> 快要死了
<October21> 安全验证？
<abinex> 还能临死挣扎几天
<abinex> October21: 恩，验证码啊
<abinex> 用手机接受验证码
<October21> 诺基亚105就可以啊！
<leemeng0x61> 乱码？？
<abinex> 各种验证码
<abinex> October21: 诺基亚105能上网使用手机往网银
<October21> 什么手机接收不了，还非得高端机
<abinex> October21: 没说要高端
<October21> 电脑不就可以吗
<abinex> 我本来想买个几百的诺基亚，
<abinex> 可是手机店里都没诺基亚的智能手机
<October21> abinex: 你要在手机上网银交易？
<abinex> October21: 双重安全验证
<October21> abinex: 还要客户端吧？
<abinex> 就是你在电脑登陆帐号，然后还需要用手机的验证码
<abinex> 不然就不能登陆
<abinex> 现在连淘宝都是这样
<abinex> 如果没有手机，就不能在网页上登陆淘宝帐号
<abinex> 上面有验证的
<October21> 这个验证码是通过客户端吧？
<abinex> 电子邮件也是这样
<abinex> 不是啊
<abinex> 不是通过客户端
<October21> 短信？
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 短信
<October21> 那你怎么这样折腾？
<abinex> 网上银行需要用手机的网络浏览器才行
<abinex> 另外还要用到一个支付宝客户端
<abinex> 如果不是智能手机就不能用支付宝客户端
<abinex> 所以必须是智能手机
<October21> 智能手机有什么难搞的
<abinex> 蛋疼就是在这里
<abinex> 问题是我要买的那些智能手机，现在没有卖啊
<abinex> 外面都是安卓系统
<abinex> 不然就是苹果手机了
<abinex> 我不想用杂牌的手机
<abinex> 这个没有什么选择的余地
<October21> 这不简单，中华酷联
<abinex> 中华骷髅吧
<abinex> 还苦练
<October21> 实体店不行，网店嘛
<abinex> 他们都是安卓系统
<October21> abinex: 你想一次包管一切，不现实
<abinex> 里面安装了很多我不想要的应用
<October21> abinex: root嘛
<abinex> October21: 不折腾
<abinex> 谁知道root以后会有什么问题
<October21> abinex: 这不是折腾，是我的手机我做主
<abinex> October21: 你还说你的手机你做主呢。
<October21> 怎么了？
<abinex> 坑你就有份
<abinex> 安卓系统都是坑爹的垃圾应用
<abinex> 吃电多
<abinex> 自动扣费
<abinex> 自动联网
<abinex> 自动扫描手机上的通讯录
<October21> 我承认现在的安卓的确坑，但你不可能会有太多选择
<abinex> 这些都是安卓系统应用软件要干的
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<abinex> 现在的安卓系统如同水沟一样
<October21> 这种东西不是我们能决定，就像QQ，局面以形成
<abinex> 所以为什么会有纯净版的安卓系统流行
<abinex> 如同现在的纯净水一样
<abinex> 因为你找不到干净的水
<October21> abinex: 你不能暂时苟同一下，市场成这样了
<abinex> 在安卓的系统里你找不到干净的应用
<abinex> 你找不到放心的应用
<October21> 你怎么一棒子打死
<abinex> October21: 你举个例子吧
<abinex> October21: 用来说我是一棒子打死
<October21> 我也发现了这些问题，所以我没有android机子
<abinex> 希望能用旗鱼手机
<abinex> 希望能用Ubuntu手机
<October21> abinex: 你又犯理想主义错误
<abinex> 希望能用欧洲人生产的其他手机
<abinex> 不是米国人生产的手机
<Chaos`Eternal> 恩？
<abinex> October21: 不是理想主义
<Chaos`Eternal> 用nexus啊
<abinex> 是现实就是这样
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如 nexus galaxy
<Chaos`Eternal> 现在就很便宜
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有 nexus 4
<abinex> 国内的商家不争气
<Chaos`Eternal> 虽然货少，但也是有的
<abinex> 我只能买欧洲的
<October21> abinex: 新的系统生态系统支持少，就像WP。
<abinex> Chaos`Eternal: 恩，买galaxy nexus 2350
<October21> abinex: 你的选择其实是两大生态系统
<abinex> 三星棒子的手机就那款我看的顺眼一点
<abinex> 不过它的屏幕发黄啊
<October21> abinex: 现在你只能选择其一，因为你……
<abinex> 不然，我都买那galaxy nexus
<abinex> 诺基亚太不争气了
<abinex> 居然用WP系统，不然现在微软快要挂了
<abinex> 微软的WIN8已经是个垃圾
<earman> 期待ubuntu phone
<abinex> 幸好诺基亚的加入，微软的WP手机系统才不会那么惨淡
 * October21 希望能用旗鱼手机 Ubuntu手机
<abinex> 诺基亚应该选择与黑莓合作
<abinex> 在诺基亚上使用黑莓的系统
<October21> 想过只有苹果 谷歌 微软才能推动生态系统发展吗？
<earman> c#好用吗？
<October21> 不然只会沦为小众系统
<abinex> October21: 财力雄厚啊
<abinex> October21: 生态系统用钱砸出来的
<earman> linux下C#不给力呀！
<abinex> October21: 疯狂砸钱
<earman> 资本主义已死，我的观点
<October21> abinex: 对于我们只能选生态系统，而不是……
<abinex> 额
<abinex> October21: 用脚投票
<abinex> 反正安卓是越来越垃圾
<abinex> 烂大街了
<earman> android 垃圾玩意
<October21> 好了就选水果吧
<abinex> 水果太贵
<abinex> 水果是不错的
<abinex> 唯一的就是太贵
<October21> 就想不喜欢瘟斗士，换linux，后选择Mac
<abinex> 恩
<abinex> 一直用linux了
<October21> 可是linux的支持问题在改变
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁有mobi或者prc格式的Linux/oracle书籍呢
<October21> 随着网络的发展，linux下很多东西都可以用了
<October21> sjd_zeus: Kindle
<October21> ?
<sjd_zeus> October21: 是的Kindle
<October21> 用koreader解决pdf吧
<October21> 扫描的也不错
<sjd_zeus> koreader?
<October21> 嗯
<sjd_zeus> October21: 我用的是原版系统
<October21> 原版和koreader是共存的，koreader只是一个应用
<October21> 因为root了 ：）
<sjd_zeus> 字体
<sjd_zeus> 我目前就在原版系统上加了个中文字体
<October21> 什么字体？
<sjd_zeus> 微软雅黑
<October21> 有人批评微软雅黑是低分屏用的
<October21> 其实我不想干扰原生系统，koreader只是一个程序
<sjd_zeus> 这个看个人习惯了，我习惯微软雅黑
<sjd_zeus> koreader可以自动按照文件目录来整理书籍吗
<October21> koreader自带一个文件浏览器，不过只识别支持的格式
<October21> 还不能对文件操作
<October21> 整理书籍有个很好的工具，不过现在不支持5.35
<sjd_zeus> 我的是kindle4.1.1的
<sjd_zeus> 什么工具，是Linux下的吗？
<sjd_zeus> 啊哈，我找到一个网盘，里面有好多mobi格式的电子书哦
<October21> 在kindle上用的，collections manager
<October21> 你去mobilereader论坛看看
<October21> sjd_zeus: 不会是那个10G的吧？
<sjd_zeus> October21: 你有？
<sjd_zeus> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=515465&uk=103770178#dir/path=%2F%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B%E7%B1%BB%E8%8B%B1%E8%AF%AD%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 编程类英语教程_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<October21> sjd_zeus: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186305
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ K5 Collections Manager - MobileRead Forums
<sjd_zeus> October21: 我的kindle black可以用吗？
<October21> sjd_zeus: 我说的是网上流传的一个很大的书库，各种文学作品
<sjd_zeus> October21: 哦
<jusss> http://imagebin.org/261531
<October21> sjd_zeus: 你去论坛看看，我给了网址
<sjd_zeus> October21: 这个collections manager是一个zip格式的包，怎么用呢
<jusss> no init found
<October21> sjd_zeus: 你看英文书，可以看懂论坛吧？
<sjd_zeus>  October21 ok,我自己去看看吧
<October21> sjd_zeus: 解压放在documents下（不要放文件夹下），前提是越狱
<October21> jusss: 你在做什么呢？
<jusss> October21: 用grub2手动启动系统
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<jusss> October21: linux /boot/vmlinz.. initrd /boot/initrd.img... boot
<jusss> October21: 就出现那张照片，not init found
<pity> hi
<pity> hi ^k^
<^k^> pity:点点点.  17:38 
<October21> jusss: 你虚拟的系统装好没
<jusss> October21: 装好了
<October21> 虚拟的系统没有grub?
<jusss> October21: 。。。
<jusss> October21: 当然有
 * pity ^k^ 的 help 文档怎么看来着？
<jusss> October21: 没有怎么执行那几个指令。。。
<October21> 命令没对吧？
<October21> 首先他能正常启动吗？
<jusss> October21: 能
<jusss> October21: 用grub2能正常启动，但是用手动就出问题了，难道我手动指令有错误？
<October21> 以前玩虚拟机时见过这个界面，其实就是不能启动
<October21> linux /boot/vmlinz.. initrd 中没加hd(0,1)
<jusss> October21: 我在真正的机器上手动启动也是这个画面，
<jusss> October21: ...第一步就是set root=(hd0,1)
<jusss> October21: 这步骤，我当然先执行了，
<October21> 你分了几个分区呢？位置没问题吧？
<jusss> October21: 位置当然没问题，没有/boot单独分区，hd0,1指的是/ sda1
<sjd_zeus> October21: kindle4.1.1不支持呀，我用的时候提示我升级系统
<October21> sjd_zeus: 你可以试试以前的版本吧
<October21> ^k^: help
<October21> pity: "^k^: help" ^k^ 的 help 文档,见小窗！
<October21> g kindle
<^k^> October21: kindle Independence is important to intelligent decision making for two reasons. First, it keeps the mistakes that people make from becoming correlated. Errors in <b>...</b>
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<October21> sjd_zeus: 不好意思，我看了，不支持你的kindle black
<leemeng0x61> sjd_zeus, 乱码吗？
<sjd_zeus> October21: 恩，貌似只支持5以上的版本
<sjd_zeus> October21: 不是乱码，是无法打开软件，打开的提示让我升级kindle
<leemeng0x61> sjd_zeus, OK
<October21> sjd_zeus: 想用kindle看专业书（大都pdf）还是装软件
<October21> 你的是那种版本啊？
<sjd_zeus> 恩，我再折腾折腾，不行就装多看
<October21> 其实我还是推荐kindle pdf view或其衍生版
<sjd_zeus> 还有好多epub格式的呀
<October21> 因为开源，自己可以改。多看是商人做的，还有耗电问题
<sjd_zeus> 恩，我折腾折腾再看看吧
<October21> kindle pdf view支持epub格式
<October21> sjd_zeus: 那个论坛不错，看看
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<ubunbo> hello
<^k^> ubunbo:点点点.  18:33 
<ubunbo>  有用wine运行迅雷的么
<jusss> hi,all
<ubunbo> 或者其他windows软件，问题是登陆界面无法输入
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:34 
<ubunbo> ho
<jusss> 呵呵
<jusss> 这次没用虚拟机上的debian，:-)
<ubunbo> 难道你是windows？
<jusss> 我找到刚才没用grub2启动系统的问题所在了
<jusss> ubunbo: 一直都是win7,盗版
<ubunbo> jusss, 以前我也是，但是我碰到了vista之后疯狂写入硬盘的问题
<ubunbo> jusss, 所以干脆吧win7格式化了，纯ubuntu了
<jusss> ubunbo: vista...
<jusss> ubunbo: 可是那我的游戏我的快播咋办，所以不能格式win
<ubunbo> jusss, 我的意思是从vista时代开始出现的这个问题
<jusss> ubunbo: 我可以双系统了
<jusss> ubunbo: grub2引导win7 debian
<ubunbo> jusss, 你玩什么游戏？快播在linux已经有解决方案了啊
<jusss> ubunbo: dnf
<ubunbo> jusss, 如果你是双系统的话最后安装Linux就行了，grub会自动把你硬盘上可启动的系统都家进去的
<ubunbo> jusss, 可以wine的吧
<ubunbo> jusss, 我万的是WOW和SC2
<jusss> ubunbo: 哦
<ubunbo> jusss, wine运行，就是如果老输入中文又崩溃的概率，所以一般不说话也就稳定运行无压力了
<ubunbo> jusss, 具体什么问题没找。不影响游戏
<jusss> ubunbo: 哦，还没用过wine,
<jusss> ubunbo: 只用过vbox
<ubunbo> jusss, 挺好，试试吧
<jusss> ubunbo: 嗯
<ubunbo> jusss, vbox太消耗资源了
<jusss> 哦
<ubunbo> jusss, 而且3D加速什么的支持有点让人蛋疼
<jusss> ubunbo: 没用过
<jusss> ubunbo: 这里好安静呀
<ubunbo> jusss, 这个点都吃饭去了吧估计
<jusss> ubunbo: 估计大家都玩去了吧，今天周末
<jusss> ubunbo: 都6点半了，我也该吃饭去了，走了，拜
<ubunbo> jusss, 电脑宅才懒得出去呢
<ubunbo> 8
 * jiero 的笔记本，太热了。n种内核bug么。。。bluetooth 到 网卡 到 各种传感器 到声卡。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 若不手动就麻烦了
<ubunbo> jiero, 昨天晚上翻网页看到有什么自动降频的东西
<ubunbo> jiero, 试试看？
<jiero> ubunbo: 和cpu没关系
<jiero> ubunbo: 别的组件
<ubunbo> jiero, 你用wine么
<jiero> ubunbo: CPU那个热都是有任务就热。
<jiero> ubunbo: 不用
<ubunbo> jiero, 那么多线程下载你是怎么解决的，我不用firefox的
<jiero> ubunbo: 呃，chromium下载太弱，搜索也弱，所以不用了。
 * jiero 也没啥要下载的。都是直接单线程
<jiero> 为啥要多线程呢。又不会更快
<ubunbo> 会的
<ubunbo> 如果不会那么迅雷之类的东西就没有存在意义了么不是
<jiero> ubunbo: 说明你的资源不行
<jiero> ubunbo: 我不下盗版的
<ubunbo> 无只能要求我的网络我无法要求对方的服务器啊
<ubunbo> 别的不说
<jiero> ubunbo: 多数情况是你的网络烂
<ubunbo> 就说从mirrs。163.com下载东西单线程和多线程就是两种概念
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易 (@ 163.com)
<jiero> ubunbo: 反正 400kb就够了，多几十在意么
<ubunbo> 10M光纤独享，很烂么？上传可以达到1M
<ubunbo> jiero, 问题我不是4M
<jiero> ubunbo: 哦。还是你很在意。哈
<jiero> ubunbo: 帮不了你
<ubunbo> jiero, 网易的源只有600多K，下载1G的东西你自己算算600K和1.2M之间的关系
<ubunbo> jiero, 我在意什么了？
<jiero> ubunbo: 速度和时间。
<ubunbo> jiero, 必须的啊，10分钟下完的东西我为什么要花去20分钟啊
<jiero> ubunbo: 。因为都是后台你自己不管
<ubunbo> jiero, 什么后台
<ubunbo> jiero, 难道你说的是xchat么
<ubunbo> jiero, 难道是wine的QQ么？难道是WOW拖慢网速？
<ubunbo> jiero, 求解释后台是什么，怎么管，如果你说的是我的计算机后台运行的程序，就不必解释了，嗯一声即可
<jiero> 嗯
<ubunbo> jiero, 你也太小看人了，少年
<ubunbo> jiero, 玩你的DNF去吧，我自己去跟谷歌玩
 * jiero 没对那么多无聊的东西有控制欲
 * jiero 抱抱 cfy
<cfy> jiero: 这么快～～～
<cfy> jiero: hi
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭鸭
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【求推荐】想在Web网站上编写和发布一个教程，一行文字里能嵌有多个按钮小图片的，用什么软件好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444039 之前在本论坛和wiki做了一些教程，感觉有个不方便的地方，就是每张图片需要占用一行，也不直观。 而在教程里讲解操作
<jiero> cfy:  明天上班了？
<jiero> cfy: 。还是拖不了身么。
<ubunbo> jiero, 你这人怎么这样的。提个问题你不知道就算了，反过来糟蹋做做什么，我说网速你说我后台管不住，我说我能管的住你来个你没控制欲，话里意思是我乱七八糟的控制欲太强？
<ubunbo> jiero, 敢问是否年过20？
<jiero> ubunbo: 。不问做什么，为什么，你是民工么。
<alvin_rxg> ubunbo: 他80多了……
<ubunbo> jiero, 民工？民工怎么了？
<ubunbo> jiero, 我就问你你糟蹋我做什么
<ubunbo> jiero, 吃饱了撑的就去跑步
<jiero> ubunbo:  那么直接ignore 你呗。bye
<alvin_rxg> ubunbo: 兄弟，别介，他80多了，老眼昏花了已经
<ubunbo> jiero, 别搞得全世界都不对似的。我wine个迅雷我没得罪你，我说我网速没有完全利用到也没得罪你。我的后台就算是被我搞得就跑了个内核我也没得罪你，懂？
<ubunbo> alvin_rxg, 恩，我匿一会儿。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 话说你还在放假？
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐
<roylez_> jiero: j渣
<alvin_rxg> 我就不能有个周末啊？！
<jiero> roylez_ 摸摸
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一般周末你也不吭声，我已经默认你远去了
<alvin_rxg> 差不多，不想搭理社区
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。好样的。和 ofan 一样
<alvin_rxg> 我哪比得上他呀，他博士当然是很忙的
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  他不是大学么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 一样是渣渣
<jiero> roylez_ 。今天又吃多渣渣了？
<jiero> roylez_ 什么时候乐乐再上几个博士。。。
<abinex> jiero: 罗杰
<abinex> roylez 砸他
<abinex> roylez 准备开吃没
<abinex> adam8157: 老大
<adam8157> abinex: 乖
<abinex> adam8157: 你来啦
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> 谁分享个shadowsocks?
<abinex> adam8157: 去海里游泳去
<roylez_> adam8157: 三狗杀中
<adam8157> abinex: 不行, 危险, 游泳还是游泳池吧
<adam8157> abinex: 不过我们那边有通着大海的游泳池
<abinex> adam8157: 在海里游泳爽
<adam8157> abinex: 轻松, 因为海水密度大
<jiero> adam8157: 海里危险啊。游到深处就只能摸海螺了
<abinex> 随着海浪漂浮
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> abinex: 你哪边海里没有蛇么
<abinex> 看见浪来了，跟着浪涛的节奏起伏
<jiero> abinex: 潜水多好。。。
<abinex> 海里什么都有
<jiero> abinex: 就不怎么怕狼了
<abinex> 话说浪花是很大的。
<jiero> adam8157: 经过验证，中国的苍蝇不比澳大利亚的聪明快，照样可以用手捉住。
<adam8157> jiero: 你技术高超
<abinex> 要是不懂的跟着浪涛的节奏起伏，肯定被浪给盖了
<jiero> abinex: 钻进去
<abinex> jiero: 你咋捉住的？
<abinex> jiero: 你属壁虎么？
<pity> October21: thx
<jiero> abinex: 挥舞手臂，张开手掌，适时合拢
<abinex> pity: 应该说3Q
<adam8157> pity: P姐好久不见啊!!!
<adam8157> pity: 自从你跳槽就少见了
<jiero> pity: p姐
<abinex> pity: p妹
<pity> adam8157: 在网络公司上网时间少了
<pity> abinex: ……
<pity> jiero: 萝姐
<adam8157> pity: =,=
<abinex> pity:  LOL
<pity> 刚打了会儿毛毛球
<abinex> pity: 有氧运动哦
<adam8157> pity: 毛毛球?
<abinex> adam8157: 羽毛球
<abinex> LOL
<pity> abinex: adam8157 嗯嗯
<jiero> pity: 毛毛球还是躲猫猫球？
<pity> jiero: 见上文
<abinex> jiero: 躲猫猫危险啊
<pity> 胳膊有点儿疼……
<jiero> pity: abinex  躲猫猫球速是不是和毛毛球一样？
<abinex> jiero: 那可不是闹着玩的
<jiero> 还是和网球类似？
<adam8157> pity: 打了多久?
<jiero> abinex: 呃。不就是躲避球么本来就是挨打的
<jiero> adam8157:  你体力多么好？
<pity> jiero: 羽毛球
<pity> adam8157:  40 分钟的样子
<adam8157> jiero: 我体力一般
<pity> ^k^: `help
<abinex> pity: 没先热身运动一下？
<adam8157> pity: 端午放假打了两个小时, 屁股都疼
<pity> abinex: 嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 。你不是跑很远么。羽毛球体力不行？
<pity> adam8157: 这是打球啊还是打屁股啊
<abinex> adam8157: LOL
<adam8157> jiero: 羽毛球两个小时是极限了, 爬山一天20个山头没问题
<adam8157> pity: =,=
<abinex> adam8157: 有空爬珠穆朗玛去
<pity> adam8157: 因为抡手没有走路多
<adam8157> abinex: 那个不行...
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。说明你们技术差不多哈。
<adam8157> jiero: pity 我大羽毛球很风骚的
<adam8157> 打
<jiero> adam8157: 教我的那个 193cm，不怎么跑也行
<pity> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 所以他打不累哈
<adam8157> 很猥琐的打法
<pity> adam8157: how to be 风骚？
<abinex> adam8157:咋个风烧啊？
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么风骚？
<pity> adam8157: 抓奶龙抓手式的？
<abinex> adam8157: 扭屁股打？
<adam8157> pity: 打小球, 猛的挥拍, 但是用很小的力击球, 于是球刚过网
<adam8157> pity: 对手很无奈, 有时候会生气 哈哈哈
<abinex> adam8157: 高手啊
<pity> adam8157: 高手高手高高手
<jiero> adam8157: 那不是基本技能么。。。我只会这个。。。
<adam8157> abinex: 我是打着玩儿的, 技术水平很低很低
<adam8157> jiero: 确实啊
<abinex> 找吃的去
<abinex> 还没吃晚饭
<abinex> 今天流了3公斤汗水
<jiero> adam8157: 我和我爸打过2局。我得分都是0分。
<pity> abinex: 汗水还论斤的
<adam8157> abinex: s/汗水/体液/  一下子就风骚了
<pity> jiero: lol
<abinex> pity: 今天早上称体重62KG
<pity> adam8157: abinex s/体液/爱液/ 才风骚
<abinex> 刚才称一下啊，少3KG
<adam8157> 我什么都不懂
<pity> abinex: 我最近都是 70kg
 * jiero 才52kg
<pity> abinex: 明显是饿的
<abinex> 流汗了
<jiero> 错了。。
<adam8157> abinex: 你是有多胖能流3kg汗水
<pity> jiero: 小妞儿好瘦！
<jiero> 。。。
<pity> abinex: 如何流 3kg 汗水？
<ubunbo> 唉。空气好污浊。
<jiero> pity: 酷胖尿过3kg尿
<abinex> pity: 运动啊
<pity> abinex: 床上运动？lol
<abinex> pity: no
<jiero> abinex: 首先你要在10分钟内狂喝2.5kg，憋住，然后剧烈运动
<abinex> jiero: no
 * jiero 只能连续喝1.5KG 牛奶。
<pity> jiero: 这样就胃下垂了
<abinex> 吃饱两个小时内不能运动
<jiero> 做不到狂喝2.5kg
<pity> jiero: 牛犊啊
<jiero> pity: 呃，会在胃里呆那么久？
<abinex> jiero: 我们吃一个8KG的西瓜。两个人吃
<pity> jiero: 一般呆三四个小时吧
<jiero> abinex: 哦。
<jiero> pity: 液体也呆？
<abinex> 都是水分
<abinex> 变成汗水流走了
<pity> jiero: 看你膀胱了
<jiero> abinex: 据说广东真的是变暖了，60年前完全不算热
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问如何安装兄弟无线打印扫描一体机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444041 要安装一台兄弟MFC-J430W无线打印扫描一体机，官方提供了Linux下的驱动，但是在Ubuntu 13.04下安装打印驱动，显示驱动程序安装包不符合标准，跳过错误安装后，打印功能还是可以使用。但是按照官方的指引
<^k^> 安装扫描仪驱动后，运行Simple Scan还是无法打到扫描仪。请问如何解决? 统计 …
<ubunbo> https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E8%86%80%E8%83%B1+%E6%9C%80%E5%A4%A7%E5%AE%B9%E9%87%8F&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&aq=f&oq=%E8%86%80%E8%83%B1+%E6%9C%80%E5%A4%A7%E5%AE%B9%E9%87%8F&aqs=chrome.0.57.7227&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> ubunbo ⇪ t: 膀胱 最大容量 - Google 搜尋
<jiero> pity: 做饭去了
<abinex> jiero: 你要是走在城里的街道，你就能体会到什么叫热浪了
<jiero> abinex: 带着水袋，撒啊。
<jiero> abinex: 哦。发明导热服装。。。
<ubunbo> 有用wine来运行windows程序的么
<jiero> abinex: 背着1.5kg冷水做热循环。。。
<pity> jiero: 我也做饭去
<jiero> pity: 你孩子呢？
<mmmmmmmmm> ？？
<jiero> pity: 对了你有孩子了吗？
<pity> jiero: ！
<jiero> pity: 看样子还没
<pity> jiero: 还没
<jiero> abinex: 父亲节到了
<jiero> abinex: 把孩子领出来
<mmmmmmmmm> ^k^: `help
<ubunbo> mmmmmmmmm, 那是机器人。。
<jiero> 走了
<mmmmmmmmm> ubunbo: 知道
<October21> mmmmmmmmm: 多了“`”
<gjp> cfy: gentoo和funtoo那个比较稳定？
<mmmmmmmmm> October21: 没多啊，在小窗里有了
<ubunbo> ^k^, help
<ubunbo> 是没反映
<October21> ^k^: help
<ubunbo> ^k^, --help
<ubunbo> ^k^, --h
<ubunbo> ^k^, -h
<^k^> ubunbo, 很少。  19:36 
<ubunbo> 无解
<ubunbo> 回话了...
<ubunbo> ^k^, -h
<October21> ^k^: 反应过慢了！！！
<^k^> ubunbo, 很少。  19:36 
<^k^> October21, 你经常寻求快感？  19:36 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 已婚妇女尖酸刻薄,你同意么?
<^k^> ubunbo, “”是吗？  19:37 
<gjp> ^k^: 不是ircbot吗？
<October21> "^k^": shit
<^k^> gjp, 真的，你不这么认为吗？  19:37 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 已婚男人总爱出轨,你同意么?
<October21> ubunbo: 你待会玩死^k^了
<ubunbo> October21, = =,不会吧应该,我那天无聊玩了它一个来小时,不过那天它挺快的
<October21> 没看它反应慢，今天是这样
<ubunbo> October21, 昨天早上开始的吧,前天晚上还挺好的,有人发链接立马就给贴出来了,昨天早上发链接它都过好一会儿才贴
<gjp> October21: ^k^ 是怎么回答问题的呢？
<ubunbo> October21, 昨天论坛还疯狂的500了一把.捉鸡啊
<sulit> 还是这么多人
<ubunbo> sulit, 应该是还是这么多尸体
<sulit> ubunbo: 好吧，你赢了
<ubunbo> sulit, 多谢多谢
<sulit> ubunbo: 你是哪里人？
<gjp> funtoo和gentoo哪个适合平日使用？
<ubunbo> 我决定了....我到我服务器上开个IRC挂着...充个人头数
<October21> gjp: 你去看看github上的KK代码吧，这个我也不懂
<ubunbo> sulit, 地球人呀~~你也
<gjp> October21: 。。。。
<gjp> October21: 在哪里呢？
<sulit> ubunbo: 我也是
<ubunbo> sulit, 幸会幸会
<October21> gjp: github
<gjp> October21: ......
<sulit> gjp: 你想当桌面使？
<ubunbo> October21, 传送门~
<gjp> October21: 具体的链接
<maxuths> gip gentoo用这很不错，funtoo没用过
<gjp> sulit: 是的
<sulit> ubunbo: 幸会
<gjp> maxuths: 又有一个i和j部分的
<sulit> gjp: ubuntu、fedora都行
<gjp> sulit: 我现在是centos
<October21> gjp: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<sulit> gjp: 为什么要用那两个？
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<abinex> adam8157: 回来了
<gjp> sulit: 因为要求稳定
<abinex> 吃的好饱
<gjp> October21: 多谢
<ubunbo> gjp, 如果你在管理服务器的话,用centOS,如果要桌面日常的花还是U吧
<sulit> gjp: debian不错
<abinex> sulit: 用debian不错
<sulit> gjp: 当桌面使，要那么稳定干啥？
<gjp> UbuntuTalk: ubuntu的性能。。。。。
<abinex> 系统管理桌面也可以
<sulit> abinex: 嗯？
<gjp> ubunbo: ubuntu的性能不理想
<abinex> Ubuntu进化太快了
<gjp> abinex: 我需要。。。
<ubunbo> gjp, 没啥感觉啊,不是挺好的么,具体说说?
<ubunbo> abinex, 好事
<sulit> gjp: linux都一个感觉
<ubunbo> abinex, 如果停滞不前的话就有点坑了
<abinex> Ubuntu就是Debian的基因突变产物
<gjp> ubunbo: 你的ubuntu开机占多少内存？（不算缓存）
<ubunbo> sulit, 你用用国产linux你就知道是不是都一样了
<abinex> Ubuntu开机大概600MB吧
<gjp> sulit: 不是的，虽然可以调整，但底子好也是很重要的
<ubunbo> gjp, 没看过.....8G内存.不大关心这个问题.而且我认为内存中的程序起动速度快了很多很多的
<sulit> ubunbo: 嗯，国产的我不想用
<abinex> 现在都1.5GB的内存占用量了
<sulit> gjp: 也是
<gjp> ubunbo: 就是不算缓存
<ubunbo> gjp, 话说回来,一个gnome-shell就300-400M了吧,给个查看方法....
<ubunbo> gjp, 我看看我用了多少
<sulit> ubuntu现在占内存确实挺大的
<gjp> abinex: 我的centos开机114M
<sulit> 用top看
<October21> free -m
<abinex> gjp: 嗯
<gjp> ubunbo: .....看内存的方法不是多了去了
<abinex> gjp: 你用图形环境么？
<sulit> linux其实就是内存多就用的多，少就用的少
<abinex> 我觉得火狐吃很多内存
<sulit> 这叫资源充分利用
<gjp> abinex: 是的GNOME2是开机114M,awesome 76M
<abinex> 差不多1GB的内存
<sulit> chrome也不少
<ubunbo> 内存实际容量7839 已用5901  空闲1938  swap用了6M
<abinex> 每个页面都直接放在内存了
<gjp> sulit: 不是的，你说的是缓存，
<ubunbo> 不看不知道...原来用了6G了,哈哈
<sulit> gjp: 是吗？
<sulit> gjp: 我只知道，top跟图形化终端显示的不一样
<gjp> sulit: 其实系统版本合架构一样的话，内存使用是差不多的
<sulit> top能显示系统加用户的
<gjp> sulit: 我用htop
<sulit> gjp: 嗯终端里的28个好用的工具
<sulit> gjp: 好像就用它
<gjp> sulit: 你用他看看
<abinex> flash吃内存最厉害
<abinex> 能让系统卡住
<sulit> gjp: 改日吧
<gjp> abinex: 果断用noscript
<sulit> gjp: 我是在虚拟机里装了个ubuntuserver
<gjp> sulit: 好吧，我断言不会小于500
<ubunbo> gjp, 话说我这个是有点多...幸好8G,不然真心不够用
<sulit> gjp: 分了768M的内存
<gjp> ubunbo: 。。。。。
<gjp> sulit: 可是没有开图形对吧
<sulit> gjp: 当然没有图形界面了
<gjp> sulit: 那样的话30M左右，不超过50
<sulit> gjp: 我现在就在终端跟你聊
<ubunbo> gjp, 不过是这样的,每次重启了以后起动程序什么的都挺慢,但是几天不关机以后起动程序速度快很多...
<gjp> sulit: 我是ERC
<gjp> ubunbo: 是的，缓存的效果
<sulit> gjp: 内存也就500M 600M
<ubunbo> sulit, 话说那么安卓的内存占用量大也是正常的么
<sulit> gjp: 我用的远程登录，putty
<gjp> sulit: 是的，缓存不算在内存中，其实应该算可用
<gjp> sulit: 远程。。。。
<sulit> ubunbo: 嗯，正常
<sulit> gjp: 是啊
<sulit> 我在win7下
<gjp> ubunbo: 是的，因为缓存可以随时回收
<gjp> sulit: .....有点纠结
<sulit> gjp: 觉得在虚拟机里操作慢
<sulit> gjp: 就用远程登录
<gjp> sulit: 是的，我有时也觉得tty慢
<sulit> gjp: 也方便在win7下干别的
<gjp> sulit: 那是
<ubunbo> gjp, 其实我觉得不用纠结内存占用量的问题,毕竟内存条便宜,而且内存占用量高了反而运行速度较高.windows从vista开始也慢慢引入这个机制了.我家里台式机是win7,上面的程序都是百年不动的,但是随着使用时间久了内存占用量也会增加.最初做完系统后全部装好也就700多M,现在开机10分钟左右的时候会达到1.7G,但是程序运行速度还是不错的.win7里面有个
<ubunbo> 叫超级预读的服务
<sulit> gjp: 我自己也装了双系统，不过在linux下老想玩其他的乱七八糟的
<gjp> ubunbo: 不不不，缓存和内存你没分清
<ubunbo> sulit, 我的笔记本装win系列就疯狂的读写硬盘,找不到原因,硬盘也换新的了,还是一样.所以干脆单系统ubuntu+winehq了
<ubunbo> gjp, 恩??
<gjp> sulit: 。。。。我我是在win下想玩
<sulit> ubunbo: 这个。。。我也不清楚
<gjp> ubunbo: winehq......
<ubunbo> gjp, 恩,我用他玩我唯一俩游戏的.wow和sc2
<ubunbo> gjp, 小毛病有点,但是不影响游戏
<gjp> ubunbo: 缓存不计算在内存中，用时间长了，内存使用不断增长叫内存泄露，缓存使用增长是正常的
<gjp> ubunbo: 我现在也在用wine挂着Q
<sulit> 腾讯有点恶心，linux下q不维护了
<sulit> 国内其他联系方式用的又少，全让他给垄断了
<October21> 你们知道为什么启动unity会花很长时间啊？
<sulit> wps现在linux下有了
<gjp> ubunbo: 用htop会看到绿色的和黄色的部分，还有蓝色，蓝色的部分回收有代价，黄色的缓存任何时候都可立即回收
<gjp> ubunbo: 只有绿色的部分才是真正的使用量
<October21> 使用其他的桌面却正常
<gjp> October21: unity有compiz之类的？
<October21> 有啊
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求解啊 fcitx不能在qt程序和java程序中打出中文了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444044 RT 现在不能在netbeans/qipmsg/wine/libreoffice这些程序里面打出中文了 每次发rtx之类的都是在stardict活着chromium里面打完了复制过去 好痛苦啊 求解救 用的slim+openbox，.xinitrc里面已经设置如下三个变量：
<^k^>  export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" fcitx-qt[2-5]也 …
<gjp> October21: 我的意思是是否是因为compiz
<October21> 但开是是正常，系统升级内核后，感觉就变慢了
<October21> gjp: 不一定，开始还好，几次内核升级后就变慢了
<October21> 怎么查看启动unity的过程
<gjp> October21: 那就不知道了，我在开始启用unity的时候脱离ubuntu了
<gjp> October21: 试试bootchart
<October21> 可以查看启动的日志吧？
<October21> g bootchart
<^k^> October21: bootchart <b>Bootchart</b> is a tool for performance analysis and visualization of the GNU/Linux boot process.
<gjp> October21: 可以
<October21> 我这边是pybootchartgui，是吗？
<gjp> October21: 那就不知道了，我是当初优化gentoo时玩的他
<October21> 我试试
<ubunbo> 刚重启了
<ubunbo> 现在占用量是989M
<gjp> ubunbo: 我的天。。。。。
<ubunbo> gjp, 怎么啦
<ubunbo> 话说老版本的ubuntu里面内置的那个系统资源监视器叫什么?
<gjp> ubunbo: 我以为有700就很高了，
<ubunbo> gjp, 没啥啊,怎么说都是64
<October21> 我的ubuntu12.04 32 600左右
<gjp> ubunbo: 我当初gentoo+gnome2才98M
<ubunbo> gjp, 有没有详细的系统资源监视器一类的工具给推荐个我看看啥东西占得多
<necomancer> gjp~]# gentoo+openbox, 32M
<ubunbo> necomancer, 装个裸内核跑吧...
<gjp> necomancer: gentoo+awesome 28M开机
<sulit> 你看你们纠结这个干啥？
<gjp> ubunbo: htop，都说了
<sulit> 现在内存很大
<sulit> 又不是做服务器
<ubunbo> gjp, 那是终端里面用的吧,有图形界面的那种么
<sulit> 那么关心没啥意义
<gjp> sulit: 不不不，这是性能的一部分
<sulit> 要是做服务器
<gjp> ubunbo: 又不难用
<necomancer> ubunbo~]# 裸内核+emacs，唯一用到的工具是GNU/mount
<ubunbo> sulit, 做服务器还真不纠结这点内存......动辄都是32G往上算的
<ubunbo> necomancer, 你赢了
<sulit> gjp: 你用linux，那点内存没多少
<sulit> ubunbo: 服务器访问的人多，内存得算
<ubunbo> sulit, 也要看服务器类型了
<gjp> sulit: 是的，但其实这很反映一个系统的好坏
<sulit> ubunbo: 我扛过一些网页服务器的比较，比如apache，lighhtpd=
<sulit> ubunbo: 对内存占用要求很严
<sulit> gjp: 也是，这个是学的比较深时
<necomancer> 服务器是神马，求科普
<sulit> necomancer: 你抠字眼了
<jiero> necomancer: 其实是，当一个程序必须要另一台电脑执行时，这另一台电脑。
<sulit> necomancer:大家明白就行，不必太较真
<ubunbo> sulit, 没弄过那么大的站点.....而且说要做服务器神马的我最低给企业的要求就是32G内存......
<jiero> 麻烦的就搞大虚
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道 gentoo + dwm 是多少内存。
<ubunbo> gjp, 诶~~~启动好了过会儿居然内存占用掉下来了....501M了
<gjp> UbuntuTalk: 那个是23M左右
<necomancer> ……我只是卖个萌而已……
<sulit> ubunbo:你可以看看lighttpd源码
<gjp> ubunbo: 因为大姨父走了
<sulit> ubunbo: 不大，也就不到1M
<ubunbo> gjp, 内存占用最大的是gnome和fcitx,都是一百多M
<sulit> ubunbo: 觉得看了有提高，我没看完，就看了一点
<sulit> ubunbo: c写的，好像是德国人写的
<gjp> ubunbo: ...我的ibus占了30M,我还觉得多，结果原来fcitx更多
<abinex> 泰国、新加坡、马来西亚11日品质游
<sulit> ubunbo: 轻型服务器
<abinex>  4980元/人
<ubunbo> sulit, ...........老了...看到源码就犯困......22岁那年蹲在家就为了看VB书一个多月没出门...前端时间说看看java书...看了一章就打游戏去了.....
<ubunbo> sulit, 而且以前学VB,现在TMD居然转到linux上来了.....我当初为毛学的是VB不是C
<ubunbo> gjp, 不是的,是我换了词库的关系吧
<sulit> ubunbo: 额，C看懂容易，精通难，最好学学，我看人家考计算机2级都学c
<sulit> ubunbo: 你用的什么客户端
<alvin_rxg> 计算机2级是什么？能吃么？
<ubunbo> gjp, 我下了一个一百多M的词库,然后加上了云拉取的东西,基本上聊天不选字
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 能吃饭
<ubunbo> sulit, IRC客户端么?Xchat
<sulit> ubunbo: 嗯，win下的？
<gjp> cfy: 在了吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是一种文凭，比教师证低级
<ubunbo> sulit, lin....笔记本上木有win,装W就疯狂的读写硬盘.我可不想两年换个硬盘
<jiero> cfy: 不在了吗？
 * jiero 抱抱 banban
<gjp> jiero: 刚才就找不到他
<sulit> ubunbo: 哎，你紧张了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 唷，学会耍流氓啦
<ubunbo> sulit, 木有......家里的台式也是xhcat.....这玩意有win的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。话说除了banban之外都抱过吧。
<sulit> ubunbo: 那可能是你的win系统有问题
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我本来就是流氓。。。
<banban> jiero: 哦？发生了神马
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 提问，她体温多少？
<jiero> banban: 没有什么。
<gjp> ubunbo: 我的机子跑win就温度特高
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你体温多少？
<alvin_rxg> banban: 在围观 jiero 调戏你
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 快到40了么。。
<ubunbo> sulit, 本来我也这么认为,后来经过了重新装系统,换母盘重新装系统,换硬盘重新装系统,换内存条重新装系统之后,我确定是windows的问题
<sulit> ubunbo: 我联想的本子，温度都不是很高
<alvin_rxg> 36吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 告诉我，你一个人如何做到围观的
<ubunbo> gjp, 你什么机子......为毛我直接捂在被子里看电影都不热
<alvin_rxg> 上边的都是我的马甲
<adam8157> jiero: 还有我也在围观
<jiero> banban: 哦？发生了什么？
<sulit> ubunbo: 好吧，可能是你的硬盘喜欢转快点
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> banban: 你竟然在
<gjp> ubunbo: 那个，Lenovo E260
<ubunbo> sulit, 那也不对....我买了新硬盘,我的以为是硬盘问题...
<banban> adam8157: 恩
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> cfy: ping.
<sulit> ubunbo: 无解了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱.
<ubunbo> gjp, 是不是双显卡的问题?
<sulit> ubunbo: 我听说过比特币
<adam8157> banban: 毕业了快? 还是要变成第三类人?
<banban> jiero: 你是啥情况 遇见谁都抱
<sulit> ubunbo: 不过你的应该不是
<gjp> ubunbo: 我的机子只有集显
<ubunbo> sulit, 恩,我也这么认为,关键词转换为英文以后翻墙搜索也是无解
<jiero> banban: 呃，我想到该抱了就执行
<sulit> banban: 你快毕业了？
<ubunbo> sulit, 比特币是用显卡运算的...不是硬盘,而且一般数据都不是很大,硬盘不应频繁读写的.
<ubunbo> gjp, 有个自动给CPU降频的玩意,你可以试试看
<sulit> ubunbo: 你开着快播，迅雷之类的吗？
<gjp> ubunbo: 我是win高烧，lin很好
<ubunbo> gjp, 估计是因为CPU一直都是全速运算的关系
<sulit> ubunbo: 那个p2p确实愁人
<gjp> ubunbo: 是的
<ubunbo> sulit, 没有
 * adam8157 今天连HK线路都不稳定
<gjp> ubunbo: 我也这样认为
<sulit> ubunbo: 我下片时硬盘也转的挺快，其他时间不
<alvin_rxg> T-Rex:    if u r happy and u know it, clap your ... ohhh
<jiero> banban: 今天来到，是想到什么事情了？
<ubunbo> sulit, 恩,家里台式机也是win7,wow的时候硬盘就不亮了,如果是SC2一把打得久的话切换出来还能听见硬盘启动的声音
<gjp> sulit: 我下片也没压力
<ubunbo> 我去查看下线路,有两部空调不工作,你们先聊
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天去了中发 果然方便 人也不多 环境真不错 比中关村好太多了
<adam8157> yunfan: 卖的东西不一样嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 关键是他们不靠忽悠嘛
<yunfan> 不过中关村许多loft已经空了
<yunfan> 果然是报应
 * jiero 看到小米2啥的卖999元人民币，双核的大屏幕的现在也1000元一下了
<sulit> gjp: 你有好的网址吗？
<sulit> gjp: 草榴不错，就是得筛选
<jiero>  loft
<jiero> 草榴 到底有啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 我买的led用杜邦线直接接到gpio+gnd就可以了么?
<OOOoooo> 有好VPS推荐吗？
<OOOoooo> 便宜的。
<yunfan> OOOoooo: linode
<sulit> jiero: 有资源，永久的资源
<yunfan> 额 刚看到便宜这个后置修饰
<gjp> sulit: 果断写了一个爬虫
<jiero> sulit: 那就没用了
 * adam8157 afk
<OOOoooo> yunfan,  有便宜的吗？使用不是很频繁。
<sulit> jiero: 噢，你有好的？
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 要便宜 那就几个人合租一个linode
<jiero> sulit: 什么・？
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 我没有朋友
<OOOoooo> ==
<jiero> sulit: 我都是找作者，要什么基本都是。
<sulit> jiero:好吧，你用p2p搜啊
<sulit> jiero: 那个不确定性太大
<jiero> sulit: 其实我不知道你说的那些是啥。。。
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 和我一样
<sulit> gjp: 先试试
<gjp> sulit: 什么？
<sulit> jiero: 哎，爱情动作片
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 我们可以合租吗？或者我们可以自己搭建一个VPS。费用怕摊
<sulit> gjp: 你说的那个爬虫什么来的
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 我自己有几台八核计算机，但是功耗太高，无法24小时运行。
<jiero> sulit: 。
<sulit> OOOoooo: 是啊，烧钱啊
<jiero> OOOoooo: 直接直接上液冷
<sulit> jiero: 懂了就行，不容易啊
<gjp> sulit: 你要吗，其实我的都是针对网站的
 * jiero 没需求
<sulit> gjp: 不要了
<OOOoooo> sulit, jiero ：我怕我付不起电费的。
<gjp> sulit: 要我发给你
<sulit> gjp: 我需求量小
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout execution expired
<sulit> OOOoooo: 嗯，确实是
<jiero> OOOoooo: 你干嘛的vps？
<gjp> sulit: 在出来的数据库里过滤呗
<OOOoooo> sulit, 所以基本回家了的时候，才开起来，做一些计算和破解工作。
<sulit> gjp: 不了，我喜欢自己找，口味不一样
<gjp> sulit: 好吧
<OOOoooo> jiero, 第一个作用是建立DDNS服务器，第二个是个人主页。
<sulit> OOOoooo: 好吧，你志向高远
<gjp> sulit: 你用什么下载？
<sulit> gjp: 一般下种子，用迅雷下
<jiero> OOOoooo: 最便宜的 openshift？
<gjp> sulit: 我是用xunlei-lixian,这个脚本
<OOOoooo> jiero, 其实树梅派也可以满足我的要求，只是没有固定IP而已。
<sulit> OOOoooo: 其实你可以租个服务器
<jiero> sulit: 。。。
<gjp> sulit: 极大的解决了疯狂读写硬盘的问题
<sulit> OOOoooo: 自己开着 也不便别人访问
<gjp> sulit: 都是顺序读写
<OOOoooo> sulit, 那岂不是更贵……
<sulit> gjp: 噢，这个确实有点深入了，我的电脑硬盘转的不是很快
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<gjp> sulit: 。。。。。
 * jiero 发现自己的储存设备还有那4GB的Kindle。
<jiero> Kindle空间能用上吗。我有很大的问好
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 我已经买了一个linode了
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 其实最好能挂在某个公司里面。
<freeflying> iMadper: 搞了个罗技的m545, 好大啊
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 这个倒是可行 不过要看你买vps做啥了
<sulit> OOOoooo: 贵吗？一年也就100左右吧
<jiero> freeflying 节日快了
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 挂在某公司肯定是国内的 那就翻墙不能了
<yunfan> jiero: 71？
<freeflying> jiero: 谢谢
<OOOoooo> sulit, 一个月要一百多吧
<jiero> yunfan: 什么？
<sulit> OOOoooo: 是租空间，不是租整个
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 可以考虑自己拉个光纤宽带阿
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 我翻墙使用VPN，基本上不需要翻墙。
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 那你买vps做啥？
<OOOoooo> sulit, 有链接吗？
<sulit> OOOoooo: 我就得香港那边一个月打折时30
<sulit> OOOoooo: 我看的新闻
<sulit> OOOoooo: 我找找
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 因为我工作地点比较多，建立DDNS服务器控制所有节点。
<jiero> OOOoooo: 买个香港的，然后做游戏服务器
<OOOoooo> sulit, 谢谢。
 * jiero 知道除了minecraft 大陆就没其他linux游戏服务器了。
<xjqxz> 基本上都是 Windows ?
<gjp> jiero: mc同好者。。。
 * jiero 不玩
<jiero> lol
<gjp> jiero: .........
<xjqxz> UB 下怎么玩 lol ?
<OOOoooo> jiero, 游戏_-
<jiero> OOOoooo: 那就协作绘图工具建立个
<jiero> OOOoooo: 做视频聊天室吧。
<OOOoooo> jiero, 不是……
<OOOoooo> jiero, 反正是很私人的东西，只有我一个人操作，但是终端可能有几十个。
<sulit> OOOoooo: http://www.admin5.com/article/20130519/504788.shtml
<^k^> sulit ⇪ ti: 主机91香港Linux主机空间上线主机产品4折促销 - 站长网 admin5.com
<jiero> iMadper: 和女朋友聊天？
<sulit> OOOoooo: 你看看
<sulit> OOOoooo: 25
<OOOoooo> sulit, 恩
<jiero> iMadper: 难道你去看前女友的爸爸了？
<sulit> OOOoooo: 是吧
<sulit> OOOoooo: 好久以前的新闻了
<jiero> eexpress: 节日快了，你儿子打了你几下？
<Pudge> 我艹 0*
<iMadper> jiero: 陪老妈看电视
<Pudge> 09也改玩linux了
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥?
<sulit> 我下了
<jiero> iMadper: 。你妈到你那里去了？
<sulit> quit
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 你可以考虑让那些节点都走xmpp链接到某个服务器 然后你的控制账户连上去
<iMadper> jiero: 没见过
<gjp> cfy: 在了吗
<iMadper> jiero: 住一起呀
<OOOoooo> sulit, 看了，限制性还是蛮大的。php不太熟练
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。我一直以为你单独住在北京
<cfy> gjp: 嗯？怎么啦？
<jiero> 今天 twitter 真冷清啊。。。几乎没人发言。
<gjp> cfy: funtoo 和 gentoo 那个适合平时用？
<cfy> gjp: 不太清楚呀，没用过funtoo
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我该问谁？
<jiero> gjp: 问 #gentoo
<gjp> jiero: .....
<jiero> 然后 问 #funtoo 看比例
<abinex> jiero: 小心被棱镜强监 啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • APG？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444048 问题： 1.ubuntu12.04LTS，用什么命令安装APG？ 2.APG的作用是：随机生成由数字，字母组成的密码。 但是，有些暴力破解软件，它们破解密码的速度都很快。再长的密码也是时间的问题。 这个软件有什么意义呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-06-16 20:32 …
<jiero> abinex: 我把一切都公开了。
<jiero> abinex: 什么都不怕
<Pudge> iMadper: 9神的id出现了啊
<abinex> 宣称米国有多民主自由的精英们突然发现自己的隐私给米国大叔的棱镜强监了
<adam8157> eexpress: ping
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 恩，这倒是一个办法。
<vicn> hao
 * jiero 是最大的自私，叫做无私。
<vicn> youre n mei
<abinex> 办理护照去旅游
<jiero> 因为啥都要知道，所以极度自私
<vicn> 啥东西
<vicn> 。。。
<vicn> 有保定，张家口的没
<abinex> vicn: 没
<vicn> 你是哪里的
<abinex> vicn: CIA的
<jiero> 这里全世界各地
<vicn> holyshit
<abinex> vicn: CIA的
<vicn> 中文频道
<jiero> 再也没有黑人了
<Pudge> gold like!!!
<abinex> 米国中央情爆剧
<Pudge> godlike
<jiero> Pudge: godloveyou
<vicn> bless u
<Pudge> jiero: 你不懂
<williangliao> Pudge: pig love you
<vicn> lalalala
<vicn> 拉屎去雅
<vicn> 大家都哪里人啊
<jiero> Pudge godlike player the GOD
<yunfan> OOOoooo: 有个项目就是 ssh over xmpp的
<williangliao> jiero: 裸姐今天裸奔了没
<jiero> williangliao: 呃。有啊
<williangliao> jiero: 来个照.
<jiero> williangliao: 公共淋浴间里
<vicn> 有裸女没，
<jiero> williangliao: 没给照片
<OOOoooo> yunfan, 什么意思？
 * jiero 不裸奔是因为怕别人尴尬
<vicn> 发错来
 * jiero 自己不怕
 * jiero 绝对能控制自己
<OOOoooo> vicn, 你不觉得你言论不适合发表在这里吗……
<williangliao> OOOoooo: 拉屎都要向大家请示.我靠.
<vicn> 大家在用什么操作系统都
<jiero> vicn: 没有都
<jiero> vicn: n种
<vicn> 大家主要都用什么系统？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 还有都。。。
<vicn> 到底有人没
<jiero> 没意思的问题
<vicn> 嘿嘿，想知道下吧
<vicn> 那讨论下RTL-sdr？
 * vicn show
<Pudge> 这里什么都有人和你讨论，除了技术
<jiero> Pudge讨论下热气球技术？
<vicn> a ?
<vicn> 好吧
<abinex> 刚才被攻击了
<jiero> abinex: 你。。。小事比我还多吗
<abinex> 无线网路连接掉线
<jiero> abinex: 天热，吃禀告了
<abinex> 无线路由器死活连接不上
<vicn> only way 重启
<jiero> abinex: 全部断电
<abinex> 等老子弄一台机子挂几个无线网卡
<abinex> 把周围的无线网络都给K掉
<jiero> abinex: 心情太差劲了？
<vicn> 一个无线网卡不够？？
<vicn> 唉唉唉。。
<abinex> 不破解，就发包让客户端掉线
<vicn> 你周围有多少无线AP？
<jiero> abinex: 买60寸PDP
<abinex> 一旦探测到有客户端在连接，就发起攻击
<abinex> 让对方的连接掉线
<abinex> vicn: 很多
<abinex> 不知道有多少，列表很长
<vicn> 那不大好吧，那么多人家估计打副本什么的呢
<abinex> 弄个脚本不停的扫描
<abinex> 持续不断的释放
<williangliao> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8F75fNvlKGY#at=22
<^k^> williangliao ... ⇪ YouTube - Aaliyah - Are You Feeling Me?
<abinex> 直到他们认为自己的路由器坏了
<abinex> LOL
<Pudge> abinex: 淘宝上面50块弄个信号干扰器，多舒服
<vicn> LOL
<Pudge> abinex: 只要睡觉就开着
<vicn> ^_^
<vicn> 够损
<abinex> pudge日夜不停攻击
<abinex> 只要发现有连接就攻击
<abinex> 让它掉线
<Pudge> abinex: 你那只能攻击隔壁楼上楼下的啊，范围太小
<abinex> 不能正常使用无线网络连接
<Pudge> abinex: 50块钱一栋楼的都挂了
<abinex> PUDge 够了
<abinex> 周围300米的范围
<Pudge> wifi有个蛋的300米范围啊，20米顶天了，隔堵墙拐个弯就没了
<abinex> 然后搭建一个wifi蜜罐系统
<abinex> pudge我用的那个是信号王，号称3公里
<Pudge> abinex: 。。。你说路由？
<abinex> 3公里是无阻挡的
<Pudge> abinex: 关键网卡没有这么强的影响范围啊
<abinex> 有阻隔的话，大概300米
<abinex> pudge那个就是无线网卡啊
<Pudge> abinex: 你不怕把你小鸡鸡射穿？
<Pudge> abinex: 哪里有这么牛逼的无限网卡，还3公里
<abinex> PUDge 反正那个天线很夸张
<iwwi> 美国空气好啊
<abinex> iwwi: 米国的棱镜更好
<abinex> iwwi: 小心被棱镜强监
<iwwi> 国内为什么没棱境
<iwwi> 是GFW需要升级吗
<iwwi> 硬件是国产
<gjp> 我想到了这个。。。。。www.mozillalabs.com/prism/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Mozilla Labs : Prism (@ mozillalabs.com)
<yunfan> 啊哈 用shadowsocks+我的linode vps 速度真的很爽
<hzform> 有哪位是做it工作的的呀？
<soiamso> hzform: 没有你信不信
<vicn> 我信了
<hzform> 真的吗？
<abinex> http://www5.cuhk.edu.hk/oafa/index.php/mainland/2011-08-03-07-08-48/2011-08-03-07-09-55
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 专业设置
<soiamso> hzform: 什么是IT界限模糊啊现在
<abinex> iwwi: 国内还没发展到那么先进的技术
<hzform> 就是从事it方面的工作啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 让我也爽爽呗
<hzform> 例如系统管理员啊 数据库管理员啊什么的，都是it工作，但是他们可能是在酒店工作的
<soiamso> iwwi: 国内有这帮贪官，估计是搞不出来的，国猪就是例证
<abinex> iwwi: 最好不要有
<abinex> 棱镜用来强监贪官是最好的
<soiamso> hzform: 管理员不算IT工作。。。
<hzform> 为什么不算？
<hzform> 给个理由
<soiamso> hzform: 估计就没有管理过任何信息。。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 我也来贴个贴图/代码的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444057 往右上角「Paste」链接贴的，分 Python 3 / Perl 两版。 [perl] #!/usr/bin/perl -w # # Written by AutumnCat. # Modified by 百合仙子. # use strict; use Getopt::Long; require LWP::UserAgent; my $help_message = <<HELP; upaste: Paste text and images to http://paste.ubu
<^k^> ntu.org.cn . Usage: upaste [OPTION]... [FILES]... Options: -l LANGUAGE set the language used for …
<cfy> iMadper: 在么？
<adam8157> yunfan: 便宜点的 值得买的vps有啥
<freeflying> dyndns.org没有免费服务了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Managed DNS | Outsourced DNS | Anycast DNS (@ dyn.com *FROM* dyndns.org)
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<yunfan> adam8157: 看你做什么 我是必须得买延迟低的
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] dns用dnspod不就行了
<yunfan> 如果你给老外服务 digit ocean的那款不错
<adam8157> yunfan: 延迟低不等于丢包少啊
<yunfan> ssd的vps 5刀一个月 和我的linode一样
<freeflying> adam8157: 咱合伙买linode吧
<hzform> soiamso: 我觉得只要一份工作明确要求IT技能水平，并且以该技能为工作中的主要内容，就可以认为是it相关职位了
<adam8157> roylez_: 打败另外的两只狗狗了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> freeflying: 我有vpn嘞, 你不是也有?
<freeflying> adam8157: 要vps帮老婆host个blog
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧, 有啥好玩儿的么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 三狗杀
<adam8157> freeflying: 这还用得着vps?
<adam8157> roylez_: 不会诶
<yunfan> freeflying: 有域名就行了 不需要vps
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是脑残的么？这个都不会
<adam8157> roylez_: 没学过嘞
<freeflying> adam8157: yunfan 不然用啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 我用的heroku
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个有时间限制的吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有, 有同时连接数限制
<freeflying> adam8157: heroku只能用ruby的吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 静态的就行
<freeflying> yunfan: 现在都去那里注册域名呢
<jiero> adam8157: 别理 roylez 那个很快就能学会，但是没意思。
<adam8157> freeflying: name.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<yunfan> freeflying: git或者hg都有
 * jiero bs roylez
<freeflying> yunfan: 我老婆用啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我的博客就是基于hg托管的 前一阵让lerosua把我的硬盘给抹了 还好是hg 本地有备份
<yunfan> freeflying: 你老婆又不是小孩 教他几个命令就行了
<adam8157> freeflying: tumblr好了
<jiero> yunfan: 你和 lerosua是同居关系了？
<yunfan> jiero: 无
<yunfan> freeflying: 我有个周记博客就托管在bitbucket上
<jiero> yunfan: 觉得也不能，不记得他在北京
<yunfan> 看电影 莫扯淡
<freeflying> dbspod能做动态解析？
<abinex> 饭团没在？？
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/Day_130615/104_229841_07039e54c276fbb.jpg?240
<bobpang> Anybody here....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求救：13.04新立得安装显卡驱动后重启白屏，求恢复办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444060 今天折腾一天总算系统安装成功了，可是通过新立得安装了两个ATI显卡驱动后重启一直处于白屏状态，无法进入系统。 安装的驱动是：fglrx-update 和 fglrx-amdcccle-updates 我想在恢复模式
<^k^> ROOT下 Code: apt-get remove fglrx* 卸载这两个驱动，提示： Code: W:not using l …
<williangliao> bobpang: 虾米?
<williangliao> 女友几时有，把酒问舍友。不知隔壁姑娘，可有男朋友？我欲凿墙看去，又恐墙壁太厚，疼坏我的手。 改用偷窥镜，屋里人已走。 转楼梯，低头看，那某某。果不单身，她正挎着俊男肘。人有悲欢离合，月有阴晴圆缺，此事古来有。但愿没多久，他俩就分手！
<jusss> adam8157: fat32的u盘有 / 目录吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 这个 / 目录跟文件系统有关？还是操作系统？
<adam8157> jusss: 有, 但是是vfs的概念, 把优盘的/挂载到了/media/usb之类的地方
<adam8157> jusss: 你是在说这个?
<jusss> adam8157: 那这个 /目录跟那个系统有关？
<adam8157> jusss: 和文件系统自身的数据结构有关
<jusss> adam8157: fat32的u盘的 / 在u盘的哪个分区上吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 还是给u盘虚拟了个/?
<adam8157> jusss: 是文件系统里的, 和分区无关
<adam8157> jusss: 用户看不到的, 内部数据结构
<jusss> adam8157: 是fat32系统还是ext?
<adam8157> jusss: every fs
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu能连上无线路由，有时不能上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444064 有时开机后，能上网，有时开机后不能上网，咋回事？无线路由连接没有问题，在xp下或是用手机无线上网都木有问题的。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dennis1236 — 2013-06-16 22:32
<jusss> adam8157: 那linux能装在fat32上吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 或许能吧
<adam8157> jusss: 可以
<roylez_> jusss: 权限是硬伤
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 那linux的这些目录 / /etc /boot 之类的这种目录结构是由操作系统决定的还是文件系统？
<adam8157> jusss: 这问题问得... 目录结构不是所有fs都有的么
<jusss> adam8157: sda1可以说挂载在/目录，那win的c盘呢？sda1挂载在c盘？c盘是个目录文件还是逻辑盘符？
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道win的逻辑, 反正就是挂载C:上
<adam8157> jusss: 洗澡去啦
<jusss> adam8157: 在linux里镜像是啥意思，为啥都说vmlinuz是镜像
<jusss> 那内核是啥
<jusss> roylez_: 今天下午看部电影 驱魔 the rite 2011
<jusss> roylez_: 昨晚看了部死亡幻觉
<kitroot> adam8157是搞嵌入式開發的？
<jusss> 以前是，现在是内核，据说
<kitroot> 據說？
<jusss> 我不确定
<jusss> kitroot: 你知道grub2的里面的那句linux /boot/vmlinuz 后面要有句root=/dev/sda1? 不是已经set root=(hdx,y)了吗？
<kitroot> 一個是設置根目錄 一個是掛載吧
<kitroot> 我是這樣理解的  也不知道對嗎
<kitroot> 你那是做是產品的呢
<kitroot> 你那是做什麽產品的呢？
<jusss> 用grub2启动linux
<kitroot> 哦 內核俺也不太清楚的
<jusss> o
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/photo/Mon_1303/34148_f6751363959456327559211541251.jpg
<abinex> 全部土鸡
<kitroot> 什麽土雞啊
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/photo/Mon_1303/34148_afdf136395946335f42c53d6172cc.jpg
<kitroot>   上去是南國網
<abinex> 全部河蟹
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/photo/Mon_1303/34148_b87913639594866f5f3e2c3ae03f2.jpg
<abinex> 聚餐
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 那个饭好不好吃？
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/Day_130503/104_236503_dc920716949fd13.jpg?232
<abinex> 马甲2号肯定好吃，必须好吃
<abinex> 鸭脚、猪脚麻辣开胃
<abinex> 那个土鸡是寨主自己养的，本来舍不得杀的
<jusss> abinex: 如果boot分区是独立分区，那grub2启动系统时，linux /boot/vmlinuz root= ?怎么写？
<jusss> abinex: 还有set root=? 怎么写？当boot是单独分区
<abinex> jusss: 额，我没弄过
<jusss> abinex: 哦，那你boot是单独分区吗？
<abinex> jusss: 我给忘记怎么写了
<jusss> abinex: ..
<abinex> jusss: 我没独立分区
<abinex> 现在没有折腾系统
<jusss> abinex: 哦
<abinex> 以前有弄树莓派
<abinex> 就是选择你系统所在的磁盘分区
<abinex> hd（0，1）
<abinex> 这样
<abinex> 上面有个编辑启动菜单的
<jusss> abinex: 当单独分区时怎么写？boot
<abinex> 就是看你那个启动分区是在哪里啊
<abinex> hd0，0 还是其他的
<abinex> 把路径告诉引导器
<jusss> abinex: 那是set root设置boot分区？还是linux /... root=？设置boot分区？
<abinex> 恩
<jusss> abinex: 不明白已经指定root了在set root里，为啥在linux /vmlinuz那行又指定了一遍root
<abinex> jusss: 你可以弄虚拟机系统来实验
<jusss> abinex: 哦
 * jusss 这里有人给/boot创建分区的吗？
<abinex> jusss: 找一本linux的基础书籍研读一下
<abinex> 系统的学习
<abinex> 在这里也只是偶尔回答
<xbian> exit
<abinex> 不能完全解决你的问题
<jusss> abinex: 在附近书店没看到过linux的书，只有各种复习资料 名人传记类的
<abinex> jusss: 在网上搜寻
<abinex> 然后下载PDF文档格式的
<abinex> 或者在网上购买
<jusss> abinex: 感觉书上写的都不是很好。。。我喜欢看笔记
<abinex> jusss: 慢慢的研读，系统的学习，
<abinex> 一步一步的
<abinex> 从一些最基本的基础知识开始
<abinex> 直到你把那些知识都了解，透彻掌握了
<jusss> abinex: 比如有些c语言的书上写的东西，感觉是再越说越复杂，不肯直接说出，不喜欢书，我倒是希望能看到大师的笔记
<abinex> jusss: 基础的知识是很重要的，大师的笔记不一定就能理解
<abinex> 比如人家研究越狱iphone手机
<abinex> 没有编程的基础知识，是看不懂他怎么越狱的
<abinex> 即使他有写出代码
<jusss> abinex: 哦
<xlucky> iMadper: 怎么这么晚还不睡
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, knownbad alvin_rxg 干嘛呢
<abinex> AL
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 在泡吧？
<abinex> 树莓来啦
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/Day_130326/104_348509_c7bbcbda86ca5dd.jpg?101
<abinex> http://www.ngzb.com.cn/read-htm-tid-665375-fpage-9.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 自己动手制作的全螺宴晚餐，现在想起来还流口水哦 南国美食 - 南国早报网 南国网
<zuriaake> 手机党
<crack> - -有人么？
<stmsgebjgd> crack, 蛋疼？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥 你蛋疼？
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: LOL
<abinex> 睡觉去
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 别T我哦
<Wiky> !
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-09
<^k^> 新 Mint • 请教菜单中文问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460624 mint17 cinnamon 32位 菜单中“位置”、“最近使用的文件”（其实应该就是路径如有中文则有错误）中，如文档等，在下面的注释中，中文显示有问题，这个能解决吗？ 其他的地方的中文注释显示正常。 另外，黙认的那个登
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在14.04下面，gedit复制、剪切及复制为什么占cpu那么厉害？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460625 在ubuntu14.04下面，gedit复制、剪切及复制为什么占cpu那么厉害？就仅仅编辑一段文本也出现这个问题，感觉ubuntu14.04这个版本不太好用。大家有没有碰到类似
<^k^>  ─> 的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 geweipeng — 2014-06-09 7:33
<jiero> Destine 我已经放弃了。
<Destine> jiero, 为啥？
<jiero> Destine 我的心情是死了，大脑还没有。
<Destine> jiero, 那放弃了就自己好好过。
<jiero> Destine 也好吧，暂时先整理一下45天亢奋留下的烂摊子。
<Destine> jiero, 好。
<jiero> Destine 呵。反正她已经又不理我了。
<iLucky> Test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  09:16
<iLucky> Test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  09:18
<happyaron> imtxc: 你是用的泥坑D7k么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你占 jiero 便宜 老屁眼
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个时候已经睡觉了
<knownbad> 哪有？   有没暴他菊。
<knownbad> 说不得，他愿意呢。
<knownbad> 他可能还藏在柜子里。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你太坏了
<gebjgd> 流氓本色
<knownbad> 打错了。又没。
<jiero> ...
<knownbad> 你怎么跟我老婆说的一样，同个回答我不流氓你不爱。
<knownbad> 或是男人不流氓女人不爱。
<knownbad> 但悲哀啊，以前叫流氓现在改叫老流氓了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你周末干嘛了
<knownbad> 陪我儿子聊天。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你倒是想呢
<faonecze> 陪小朋友聊天？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对着一摊液体聊天？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 在跟你聊天呢。
<knownbad> 你摊了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去你的大爷的
<faonecze> …
<knownbad> 呵呵三秒。
<knownbad> 唉，刚刚跟老婆聊了下。   娘家里些问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这个人缺德冒烟 有了儿子都不会有菊花
<gebjgd> knownbad: 娘家有什么问题？
<knownbad> 当然不会有菊花，只有像你这类藏在柜子里的才有菊花。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 早, 首席
<imtxc> happyaron: 对
<zenNamaste> qiao: 首席, 你再涨level之后是啥了? 顾问?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 首席顾问
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你大爷的。。
<happyaron> qiao: 首席早
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 顾问早
<zenNamaste> qiao: ...
<qiao> happyaron: 早 ～
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我不是呀, qiao 是.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 顾问首席早
<qiao> zenNamaste: 给你看看 Laary 的回复。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: qiao 不是比你低一个 level么
<zenNamaste> qiao: 私聊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 下次再说吧。   人气上来了。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说吧  你老婆的娘家人要你给盖房？
<knownbad> 没，只买了块墓地。
<knownbad> 20年限的墓地。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要马上把你埋进去？
<knownbad> 再呵呵三秒。
<happyaron> imtxc: 入手多久了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 墓地不是70年么
<knownbad> 活埋到不会，得先害死。
<imtxc> happyaron: 3月
<happyaron> imtxc: 什么头
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啥时候变20年了
<happyaron> imtxc: 18-105?
<knownbad> 没吧？   岳父的墓地只20年。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你认识我们公司一个叫 Igor的人吗? rh
<knownbad> 墓地不等于建地。
<knownbad> 我都觉得不值，都火化了直接带回家供着就好了。   要不撒海里去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆哪里人@
<knownbad> 湖北。
<knownbad> 应该跟地方政府政策有关吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啊 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 9秒
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说到湖北人
<knownbad> 总理不是发飙说中央政策为何下达不到地方吗？
<knownbad> 说吧，有何批评？
<imtxc> h
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是啊，副厂  腾龙 B005
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等 我开个上网本
<knownbad> 妈的，你屎尿真多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一般多
<knownbad> 难道你对湖北人怨言这么多啊？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 昨天去机场送老妈回去  碰到传说中的湖北一家
<knownbad> 德国机场？
<knownbad> 废话，我认错。
<knownbad> 继续。
<knownbad> 我一边吃越南玉兰豆腐花一边听你放屁。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 那家人在荷兰  因为离dus近 所以也从dus送她的母亲回家
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你是有不了孩子  缺德
<knownbad> 我还是有心听你放的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 人家40岁 在荷兰买2处住房产了
<knownbad> 重心意其他不重要。
<knownbad> 有钱吧，重点呢？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 他们到机场的时候 带着老干妈和白粥
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有个屁钱
<knownbad> 奇葩？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我差点给跪了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你不知道很多华人都这样么
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: shime
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 我没说你哈
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 你太敏感了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 但是说明一个问题  能买房的人  他就是能买房
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: XD
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 你才敏感呢，说我我也不会有反应
<knownbad> 但老干妈确实给力，老婆也在这里超市找老干妈。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 亚超的东西从来不买
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 中国的食品不碰
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 毒物太多
<knownbad> 应该不是有能力，是有方法。   娘家有个三姨来美国做了庇护，现在有3间房吧。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老婆一开始一去亚超就买一堆吃的
<knownbad> 亚超听起来就怪。   好似什么都超标似的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你三姨她也天天吃白粥老干妈？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39832
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 欧洲出版商认为Web浏览侵犯版权
<knownbad> 不必，就申请社会福利。  让我的税金来买单。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 真牛逼
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 所有人都这么干  美国也快完蛋了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有些华人真是素质差
<knownbad> 她们以前在武汉和深圳都有房子，后来变卖后直接在这里买房。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我认识一个人在德国也是
<knownbad> 所以说不是能力是方法。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 申请了破产 吃社会福利 自己账户里有钱
<knownbad> 我们普通人斗不过人只能奉公守法。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我是不太能了解 出国14年了 还能如此的
<knownbad> 她之前向父母借了些钱，后来说要把他们接来美国照顾算还钱。   结果来了美国申请了社会福利根本没出钱奉养，还有剩呢。   最近她女儿怀孕了，不知为何的向父母要退休金和房产。   不给后就借故把他们送回湖北给我岳母照顾了。   也说不欠钱了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 也是奇葩
<piggybox> 据说不少意大利富人也这样，开豪车拿救济
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39842
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 俄罗斯方块诞生30周年
<knownbad> 确实，主要是我觉得她们不缺钱啊？   她女儿是个护士，在美国是个铁饭碗好吃的很。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 护士。。 累死
<knownbad> 护士不是人人适合但有心可以而且福利也好。
<knownbad> 我就觉得我适合。
<knownbad> 我超有爱心的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你可以去啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你还有爱心  缺德带冒烟的东西
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 来吧，让我照顾你的菊花。
<piggybox> knownbad: 我觉得她父母教育有问题。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 咋，对d7k有意思？
<happyaron> imtxc: 没
<happyaron> imtxc: 泥坑的分级是什么规则？
<happyaron> Destine: 泥坑用户，粗来
<imtxc> happyaron: apsc 顶配 D
<imtxc> D7100
<Destine> happyaron, 和你们佳能用户差不多啊。
<Destine> 我们就是D在前面。
<imtxc> happyaron: 全副 D610, D800 之类
<happyaron> Destine: 数字和位数大小，和分级是啥关系
<imtxc> happyaron: 和佳能一样
<happyaron> imtxc: 610是不是因为600 sb了？
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> happyaron: 600 现在可以换610的
<happyaron> 哦
 * jiero 没有打算买单反了。
<happyaron> jiero: 用微单的，不是妹子就是基。
 * happyaron 地图炮到底
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 位数越小越好。
<jiero> happyaron:  切。我就是妹子怎么了。
<Destine> happyaron, 数字越大越好。
<knownbad> 太岳父母思想也有问题，在国内只会欺负我岳母。   我是亲身体验所以没误会。   他们来了美国可能人生地不熟的对三姨客气的很呢。   太岳父原本被诊断了心脏病说是年纪大等死的到了也治好了。   觉得他捡了条命。
<happyaron> Destine: 哦
<Destine> happyaron, 不过还是很粗略。
<jiero> happyaron: 我也是基
 * jiero 下次一定欺负 happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: 这个没戏，我在校园里找几个基收拾你应该没问题
<happyaron> lol
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 下次说，不妨碍别人了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 什么人没有
<happyaron> Destine: 是因为代数差别么。
<Destine> jiero, 切，我们学校的基你不用怕。
<jiero> 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 奇葩亲戚 谁家都有
<happyaron> Destine: 今年非官方招生宣传语里，“男女比例2:8，是直是弯看心情”
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 7100和7000啥关系
<imtxc> happyaron: 7100 比 7000 高级一些
<knownbad> 他那冠状动脉扩张手术大概几十万美金跑不掉。
<happyaron> imtxc: 不是600/610的关系？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 今天下载了3.15版本内核的正式版，仍然不支持rtl8723be http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460631 今早在http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-utopic/下载了新内核，经过测试，仍然不支持rtl8723be，郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 hrbeumaster — 2014-06-09 10:34
<imtxc> happyaron: 应该是，但是也不是，因为 610 是 600 的修bug版。。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 7100 是升级版
<happyaron> o
<breeze_growing> 各位 请教一下 为什么#aircrack-ng打不开？
<breeze_growing> 你们那能打开吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 昨天还看到法轮功了
<knownbad> Nikon D7000 (Body) http://www.ajrichie.com/Nikon-D7000-Body/p-289?refid=Ibcart
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Nikon D7000 (Body)
<knownbad> 我从共车站走路回家就碰过。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。法轮大法好
<knownbad> 我直接回 I am American.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还追着  要你退
<knownbad> 是啊。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 那言论  听了让我发笑
<jiero> 不明白不明白。
<knownbad> 都有人相信在世界末日时上帝会派飞船来解救信徒，这我就不予置评了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 傻的掉渣
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我就奇怪怎么没有美女信
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 否则的话可以趁机
<knownbad> 美女都被高官先解救了。
<knownbad> 或是你那里的说法，解放了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 骂了隔壁
<knownbad> 谁？
<happyaron> imtxc: 那 Dxx 和 Dxxxx 都是aps-c的？
<happyaron> imtxc: Dxxx 和 Dx 是全幅？
<imtxc> happyaron: DXX 是全副
<imtxc> happyaron: 600 是全副
<imtxc> happyaron: 7000 是 apsc
<happyaron> Dxx 和 DX 呢
<happyaron> 哦XX是全幅
<happyaron> imtxc: 意思是泥坑只有Dxxxx是aps-c？
<happyaron> 好像不是唉
<imtxc> happyaron: 其他的我也不了解了
<imtxc> happyaron: 我的能力，只能拼命拿下 d7k，所以也没怎么看别的
<happyaron> imtxc: 不入流爱好者表示汗颜
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine下的ie，看flash视频性能如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460632 wine下的ie，看flash视频性能如何？是否比linux版本的FF看flash视频资源占用更低更稳定？该wine哪个IE版本好？被flash插件这玩意折腾惨了 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-06-09 10:54
 * jiero 不懂器械的旁观。
<imtxc> happyaron: 买了设备就入了
<jiero> imtxc:  给样片？
<happyaron> imtxc: 求片
<imtxc> 算了
<yunfan> 公司有个nginx从2012年开始跑到现在
<imtxc> 我不能让你们对单反失去信心
<yunfan> 突然就不响应了
<happyaron> imtxc: 没事这个你做不到
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> 重启就好 看来还是有问题
<happyaron> yunfan: 它的意思是该升级了
<imtxc> 怎么贴样片呢
<jiero> imtxc:  你会让我们失去信心，单反不会。
<jiero> imtxc: 论坛
<happyaron> imtxc: 水区水区
<happyaron> 摄影论坛目前还混不起，去了只能被那些牛逼哄哄的人们鄙视。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/299385.htm  第二个出arm chromebook的厂家
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 酷似苹果MBA 国产瑞芯微首款Chromebook完成研发_RockChip 瑞芯微电子_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> happyaron: 我只是感叹下nginx这样高质量的代码还是有这种问题啊
<yunfan> 以前那种一跑跑10年的bsd传奇没了
<happyaron> yunfan: 木有办法啦
<happyaron> yunfan: 所以都讲 application HA 么
<happyaron> yunfan: 硬件和软件都是不靠谱的，当然人更不靠谱
<jiero> 切。想睡觉。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么着，累了？
<imtxc> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntjvtyx happyaron jiero
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ share_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<happyaron> 前阵子作大了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 收到
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你去买适马dp系列吧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 神马
<jiero> imtxc:  还好吧。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 备机
<jiero> happyaron:  那个定焦画质神奇的东西
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 看了样片, 画质太神奇了.
<happyaron> 是么……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 求样片
<jiero> happyaron: 就相当于你买了 nokia pureview
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我给你搜搜
<happyaron> 虽然短期内应该没预算买备机
<happyaron> jiero: 是么。。。
<happyaron> 这么狠
<bcao> 都是壕
<zenNamaste> bcao: 早.
<happyaron> bcao: 早
<bcao> zenNamaste, 早
<jiero> happyaron:  http://www.sigma-dp1.com/sample-photo/
<bcao> happyaron, 早
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ SIGMA DP1 : Sample Image Gallery
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://product.fengniao.com/detail/137/136939/sample.shtml
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【适马 DP1样张】适马 DP1系列类别样张第1页-蜂鸟网
<happyaron> 周一早上一堆事不想做啊不想做
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 握手
<bcao> 最近前台MM老黑我，说我怎么上午就来了。
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 买不起
<zenNamaste> bcao: 他经常黑我老板
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这么便宜... 竟然买不起..
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没预算了……
<happyaron> 真心买不起了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你一天的工资购买十台的了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 扯淡
<bcao> zenNamaste, 你老板是谁。。
<jiero> happyaron:  你可以预支到后天的工资就买到了
<jiero> happyaron: 我一个月的工资都买不到
<happyaron> 卧槽不带这么黑我的
<zenNamaste> bcao: 以前是caiqian. 她(三帝王)总黑caiqian
<happyaron> 这样的只有当当壕一个
<bcao> 哦哦，cq就是用来黑的：）
<jiero> happyaron:  没关系啊。 黑不死。
<zenNamaste> bcao: 现在我老板是ccui了
<bcao> 哦哦。。ccui还是从virt转过去的
<zenNamaste> bcao: 我知道.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 感动厂IXUS低端价位的或许还买得起
<imtxc> weibo 为啥只能传9张照片
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 适马的卡片太高端了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 适马的黑科技太赞了. 根据不同颜色波长不同, 来构建的x3传感器
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 一下子超越了sony的黑科技
<happyaron> imtxc: 九宫格
<happyaron> zenNamaste: sony 土豪品牌啊
<bcao> 发多了浪费别人流量
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 那我发朋友圈
<imtxc> 不对，朋友圈也是9张
<zenNamaste> happyaron: sony, 只喜欢rx1
<bcao> 发QQ空间把，30张
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 又是土豪
<bcao> 说说30张，照片50张
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你喜欢a7 么？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没啥感觉, 你送我, 我就喜欢
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 送不起
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那我不喜欢
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。其实你只需要京东买5台，不满意全退了就好
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<happyaron> jiero: ..
<imtxc> jiero: 不满意退要运费的
<happyaron> jiero: 童鞋你比我还没节操啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: jd上门提货, 不需要
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 需要的
<jiero> imtxc: 是么？我记得我的鼠标都没要运费
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好像是要的
<imtxc> jiero: 要的
<imtxc> zenNamaste， jiero 除非是质量问题
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。这样么。我总会找理由说是质量问题
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 他们会打电话联系你，你不能说漏了，就要一口咬定质量问题
<imtxc> 对
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦...
<imtxc> 如果是无理由退货，要运费的，小件8元
<bcao> 去亚马逊买把
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。最近5个月前还没
<bcao> 物理又 退货
<imtxc> jiero: 我昨天退的
<bcao> 我买了就退就行
<imtxc> jiero: 所以我比较清楚…………
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你是北京队
<bcao> jd还得添表格
<bcao> 麻烦
<imtxc> bcao: 不用啊
<jiero> 1号店才麻烦，不过我可以坑他们运费。
<bcao> imtxc, 用把，我上次买了一个四检讨
<bcao> 感觉是二首的
<bcao> 然后退了，然后截图阿什么的，弄了半天
<bcao> z.cn 就点下退货就行
<imtxc> 反正快递小哥很乐意，我那天问他，他说送一件他得 1.5元
<imtxc> 我看光我们这一个楼里面的，快递哥不出三月就能买房了
<jiero> 我的情商是不是太低了。。。
<jiero> 或者根本无法理解
<xixihaha>  三个月就能买房？
<onlylove> yunfan: 看过集市与大教堂没，BSD那种学院派，精心设计过的，跑时间长正常，但是开发周期慢
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在是功能出来了就上
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过一般有双机吧？haproxy+keepalived啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢bsd那种 其实可以分开来 底层引擎让学院派来射击 上层逻辑让多快好省团队来
 * onlylove 继续折腾C#
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 8G内存，I5的cpu（4核），1T硬盘，怎么样个性化折腾UBUNTU，才能不浪费机器性能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460635 家里新组了一台机器。装了ubuntu14.04。 华硕z87主板 intel i5 4460的cpu 8G内存 1T硬盘 没有显卡（用的cpu的核显） 21.5寸显示器。 （花了整4000大洋） 尝试用我
<onlylove> yunfan: 阿当说pulseaudio快速迭代的不错了，我也不知道那货现在咋样，反正觉得那作者又搞systemd又搞pulseaudio还搞别的……跨度太大不靠谱
<jiero> 色彩信息丰富，一张RAW 50多M不是吃干饭的，片子非常耐得住后期。
<jiero> 一张 RAW 到底多大哈，我现在准备借一台佳能用用。学摄影。
<jiero> 佳能 ixus 215 拍 RAW 学处理
<onlylove> jiero: 25MB+
<onlylove> jiero: ixus能拍raw？
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是快速迭代团队嫌底层太慢，要自己搞
 * onlylove 困
<onlylove> 谁告诉我怎么从一堆来回跳的c#文件里面找头绪
<happyaron>  忍呗
<onlylove> 我得看看有没有注释去，没注释喷去
<onlylove> happyaron: 叔可忍婶不可忍！
<xrosnight> sup guys
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 无敌伞啥时候入手，借我玩玩，体验下全幅
<happyaron> onlylove: 还没定，希望本周内
<xrosnight> what's 无敌伞？
<happyaron> 5d3
<onlylove> xrosnight: EOS 5D Mark III
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 拜土豪.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你要买5d3, adam要买大奥
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 人是双薪壕，你能比？赶紧找双薪工作
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你跟adam并列本频道两大土豪.  cc imtxc onlylove
<happyaron> ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 比不了... 我还是乖乖当我aqe好了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: happyaron还没到一小时20W的地步
<xrosnight> see.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 啥时候去掉a
<happyaron> 靠……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 再过半年? rh的police是, 本科生, 两年. 研究生一年半
<happyaron> 吃饭去了
<adam8157> happyaron: ä½ ?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 当土豪来了
<happyaron> adam8157: 啊
<jiero> onlylove: 能啊，可以 hack
<happyaron> adam8157 hamo 你们俩一起来，yoyoyo
<hamo> happyaron: 我是听说有人在黑 adam8157 所以来看看热闹的
<adam8157> policy cc zenNamaste
<jiero> adam8157:  hamo你们一起来住在一起，我给你们双人用睡袋
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 能忍？
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁怎么黑我?
<onlylove> 刚把我从bigdata撤回来，又要给安排面试，还培训linux……
<onlylove> adam8157: <jiero> adam8157:  hamo你们一起来住在一起，我给你们双人用睡袋
<adam8157> onlylove: 之前我没来的时候呢?
<adam8157> onlylove: 罗姐这几天不忍心欺负他
<jiero> ...
<zenNamaste> <onlylove> zenNamaste: happyaron还没到一小时20W的地步
<onlylove> adam8157: 之前没注意
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠！
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 原来最靠不住的是你！
<adam8157> onlylove: 原来是你
 * zhan 看戏
 * jiero 不知道自己想要什么。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ....
 * hamo 出租小板凳，出售瓜子，爆米花和矿泉水
 * jiero 摸摸 zhan
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub 能否在第一硬盘/boot跳到第二硬盘/主文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460636 我的情况是这样的，使用东芝L40手提电脑把光驱更换成机械硬盘，把主的机械硬盘换成固态硬盘，由于固态硬盘容量有限现只装了一个win7系统，在把ubuntu14.0.1安装到第二个硬盘里，在g
<^k^>  ─> rub哪里读不到我第二个硬盘导致系统不能正常启动，关于主板bios不能读到第二硬盘，现无法解决，我想在固态硬盘中压缩1G空间来 …
 * jiero 想过，灵山应该卖小板凳，车场应该向外租借小板凳
 * onlylove 没收 hamo的小板凳瓜子爆米花矿泉水和私藏的其他能卖的东西
 * jiero 没收 onlylove
 * adam8157 你们呐, 真闲
<onlylove> imtxc: 收到邮件，有个客户面试，我大概又要回到用代理的时候了
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞
<zhan> adam8157 心疼了, 时间就是钱
<RainFlying> onlylove: 叔，我把鹦鹉送走了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 送哪里了
<adam8157> zhan: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65b1caf3jw1eh7mssufngj20hs0qoadj.jpg
<RainFlying> onlylove: 送给交大的一个小朋友了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 家里流浪猫 +1     https://www.dropbox.com/s/63prnr7hcufshug/7.mp4
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Dropbox - 7.mp4
<imtxc> happyaron: 你都和 adam8157  一个级别了？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 他学校准养么……寒暑假谁给喂
<zhan> adam8157: 哈哈
<yunfan> adam8157: 什么样的情况会导致 ls / 被卡住?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 据说之前他们还有养狗的，不过后来死了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我上学的时候，隔壁宿舍养过吉娃娃，不知道后来咋样了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我在宿舍养过仓鼠养过猫养过兔子，楼长知道学院也知道宿管办的老师也知道。
<adam8157> yunfan: IO卡住了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我学校不准养的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们也不准养的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 仓鼠好说，你找个小笼子装着好了，只要能过安检怎么弄都成
<onlylove> RainFlying: 难道你寒暑假寄放在老师那里
<yunfan> 好像是nfs
<yunfan> fuck nfs
<zhan> http://bbs.voc.com.cn/topic-5919053-1-1.html 这个笑死了
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 史上吃得最好的军队 - 军事杂谈 - 华声论坛
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概网络卡了吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: happyaron 乃们又黑我
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊?????
<onlylove> RainFlying: 墙内丢盒子太慢，不下了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我什么都没说呀
<yunfan> onlylove: 绝对不是
<RainFlying> onlylove: 上代理嘛
<yunfan> 我就在那台server上
<onlylove> RainFlying: 公司的网啊，不敢啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 自己的网随便就搞了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求ubuntu 下配置kvm虚拟机的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460637 想尝试KVM虚拟机，宿主用ubuntu 14.04 64位桌面版（麒麟），求ubuntu下配置kvm的教程，希望是系统介绍配置方法的教程，不是简单的配置案例介绍。教程所采用的ubuntu版本越新越好。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 hugebrush — 2014-06-09 11:49
<RainFlying> onlylove: 公司都不给翻墙，差评！
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就是硬盘咯……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 国内公司
<onlylove> RainFlying: 条条框框多着呢
<RainFlying> onlylove: 国外公司就没必要翻墙了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我怕翻了给抓就不好了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你去工信部投诉过没？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 投诉啥……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 投诉运营商不让你上 Dropbox 啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 运营商无关
<onlylove> RainFlying: 公司网络限制
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1c0nb3vq
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 7.mp4_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这都要3分钟……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你可以想象下我这边的网速
<RainFlying> onlylove: 啥。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 下载下来
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以在线看的嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 忘了……因为优酷不能看……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 其实就两只流浪猫。  http://pan.baidu.com/s/1rPqiU
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 1.pic.jpg_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有什么办法解决virtualbox分配多个CPU内核性能低的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460638 virtualbox虚拟机分配的cpu内核越多，性能越低，有解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hugebrush — 2014-06-09 11:55
<onlylove> RainFlying: 舔毛你录了那么久……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 以后会不会很麻烦啊，猫多了的话
<happyaron> imtxc: 不带这么黑的……
<happyaron> gfrog: 大家都黑我呢，哪顾得上黑你
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你是40w?
<happyaron> onlylove imtxc adam8157 hamo ^^^^^
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我是一天390rmb
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是你是40w?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 拜壕
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 一天390w的壕
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我貌似一天没有那么多
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 怎么多出来的这个w...
<happyaron> onlylove: 他双薪
<happyaron> onlylove: 咱们比不了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那你多少? 你算算
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是吧
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 别瞎说...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没事，你懂的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊，你一天 780w？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我好久槑能卖人了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
 * imtxc 刚才薅了京东一点羊毛
<happyaron> gfrog: 一小时40w壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 羊毛壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕你这么黑我是木有用地，大家都知道你是壕，木要转移注意力。
<imtxc> happyaron: 买了张 89 元钱的卡，给我晚送到了3天，他们赔了我50元的全场通用券
<happyaron> gfrog: 大家很快就发现你才是真壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 还是羊毛壕
<onlylove> 看那个中餐的，发现豆腐脑的问题……
<gfrog> happyaron: 不会的，我是穷屌丝
<imtxc> gfrog: 旅游壕，从衡山回来了哇
<gfrog> imtxc: 恒山，不是衡山
 * imtxc 西北人分不清楚恒山衡山恨山
<happyaron> gfrog: 旅游壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 下次通知我一下。。。
<xixihaha> 恒山在山西
<xixihaha> 好玩么
<adam8157> gfrog: 旅游壕
<wzssyqa> xixihaha: 不是河北么？
<gfrog> happyaron: adam8157 滚粗，穷游撒，绿皮火车加大巴
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 大地测量壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 也行啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 和谁去的
<gfrog> adam8157: 好机油撒
<happyaron> adam8157: fragroute
<adam8157> happyaron: 那是谁
<happyaron> adam8157: 他真爱
<xixihaha> wzssyqa: 山西
<gfrog> happyaron: 好啊好啊，下次一起去西安耍撒
<happyaron> adam8157: 没看他从来不带老婆去么
<happyaron> gfrog: 好啊好啊，啥时候
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是一直带么
<happyaron> imtxc: 是么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 是谁啊?
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩啊
<xixihaha> 西安 耍过
<xixihaha> 西安真是一个好地方
<happyaron> adam8157: 不知道现在在哪厂了，以前EMC还是vmware的
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛，端午还跟媳妇去丹东吃黄蚬子呢。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那你跟frag大大出去的时候带媳妇么
<gfrog> happyaron: 带媳妇出去耍自然不能带机油嘛
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> ? 啥？ frag 不是媳妇？
<xixihaha> 端午都过了
<happyaron> imtxc: 那肯定不是啊
<wzssyqa> xixihaha: 真山西。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 绝对基友，那才是他真爱
<wzssyqa> xixihaha: sorry
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 大地测量壕竟然也有错的时候
<imtxc> happyaron: 对对对，weibo 看见了，俩人到哪里都一起
<happyaron> imtxc: instagram 上俩人经常发角度完全相同的照片
 * adam8157 端午在西安沿着城墙走了半圈儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥时候下次出去，我安排下
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，这个不好说撒，你知道我要离京了……
<xixihaha> who在西安
<happyaron> gfrog: 你怎么要离京了
<happyaron> gfrog: 我不知道啊
<adam8157> zhan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/774898f6jw1eh6sp32g75j20dj0fcabl.jpg
<imtxc> gfrog: 你怎么要离开京了
<gfrog> happyaron: 腰斩就撤退嘛
<adam8157> zhan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/774898f6jw1eh6sp4zc2lj20g00dvab8.jpg
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> julianwa: 居立安叔叔。
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实我也在考虑腰斩就撤退的事呢～
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<hamo> gfrog: 去哪啊？
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当你breakdown接近腰斩么
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊???
<gfrog> hamo: 你从哪冒出来的……
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 戴奶奶给我的斩了超过50%
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 怎么会腰斩??
<imtxc> hamo: 壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 于是现在只能各种骂街
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 就是腰斩撒
<adam8157> happyaron: 我给你算了下, 按照哪个算都不会腰斩的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我勒个去...
<happyaron> adam8157: 戴奶奶给的是超过腰斩的
 * hamo ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以还在等么
<adam8157> happyaron: 算错了
<happyaron> 恩
 * hamo 戴奶奶是谁？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你算错了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: fesco
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 还是带奶奶算错了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是我算的
<adam8157> happyaron: 如果你月薪200万的话, 是扣50%的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦.
<hamo> happyaron: 拜壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 22 * 10w, 月薪220w  happyaron
<happyaron> adam8157: 除了 gfrog 这种之外谁还能真正腰斩呢
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^
<adam8157> happyaron: http://9mi.me/ 按这个算
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 个人所得税计算器—9米计算器：2014年最新个税计算器。一键计算，带反推、四金明细、年终奖、年薪制
<happyaron> gfrog: 腰斩的真壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 我也用的这个
<happyaron> adam8157: 但戴奶奶给的数就不是按这个了。。。
<zhan> 。。。 adam8157
<adam8157> happyaron: 妥妥的是fesco算错了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我只是说个虚数撒，大概砍在肚子那
<happyaron> en
<adam8157> zhan: momo
<imtxc> 。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 牛逼
<zhan>  你都在看些啥图啊
<imtxc> 牛逼
 * adam8157 去做第四轮
<hamo> adam8157: 跟谁？
<happyaron> 蛤蟆着急了
<hamo> happyaron: 我就问问
<happyaron> 当当你得带上蛤蟆啊
 * happyaron giggles
<happyaron> gfrog: 你撤哪里，有啥好去处
<gfrog> happyaron: 肥家啊，陪老婆啊
<happyaron> gfrog: frag叔现在在哪
<happyaron> gfrog: 还在原单位么
<gfrog> happyaron: 一个美国公司，忘了叫啥，net啥啥的
<happyaron> netapp?
<gfrog> happyaron: 不是吧，这不是存储公司么
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦
<happyaron> 我以为他以前就做存储的呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 丫是security ccie，肿么可能做存储……
<happyaron> gfrog: 丫还是RS CCIE呢，在做啥？
<imtxc> 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 我等无证人员只能默默路过了。
<imtxc> fortinet 嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 我现在主力repair system啊，不就是RS CCIE么……
<happyaron> imtxc: 不用那货，大型网络上一个死一个
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧……
<imtxc> 我擦！
<imtxc> 白平衡还真可以后期调回来
<happyaron> 啥？
<imtxc> 害我删好多照片。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 哥您要不然用RAW干嘛……
<imtxc> 555
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，想起来了，不是net啥啥，是啥啥net。 Fortinet
<happyaron> gfrog: 现在卖得很好
<imtxc> happyaron: 我刚说了嘛， fortinet, cc gfrog
<gfrog> happyaron: 国内市场早晚是华为的。
<happyaron> imtxc: 基本曝光只要不太傻逼，也都能调的
<imtxc> happyaron: 这下心疼了
<imtxc> happyaron: 删了好多。。
<onlylove> 准备培训去……
<happyaron> imtxc: 下决心好好搞后期吧童鞋，lightroom上
<onlylove> imtxc: jpg是没救了，但是raw是没太大问题的
<imtxc> onlylove: 是  raw 啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 也不见得，华为现在不攻它在的方向
<imtxc> ………………
<happyaron> imtxc: 你只要配个速度还可以的卡，就RAW吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就有救
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在没救了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你把文件删了，当然没救
<imtxc> 恩啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，没注意……
<gfrog> happyaron: 是不稀罕这市场了，据说现在国内都要求用国产设备了。
<happyaron> gfrog: fortinet 这种，都可以算国产
<happyaron> gfrog: amaranten, hillstone
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是我开始用的软件不对
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后导致调不过来，我就觉得没戏了
<Miku> Miku's back
<huntxu> adam8157: 矬蛋gmail
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥玩儿
<gfrog> happyaron: 你算不行，国家不发证，你没辙。
<huntxu> adam8157: 好好一个[PATCH xx/32]发了过来，居然就乱序了
<gfrog> happyaron: 只要生产公司里有国外股份都算外资
<huntxu> adam8157: 顺序和鬼一样
<happyaron> gfrog: 我的意思是我不任认为是国产，但国家认
<adam8157> huntxu: reference的规则略不同
<happyaron> gfrog: 级别就cisco/juniper还是不认的
<happyaron> 基本
<adam8157> huntxu: 我用mutt没障碍
<happyaron> gfrog: 他们都有证
<imtxc> 马蛋，学后期去
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧，不太了解最近的行情
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我用emacs没压力
<happyaron> gfrog: amarante 就是clavistor在国内的壳
<gfrog> huntxu: 早跟你说别用gmail webui看patch的……
<huntxu> gfrog: imap同步老是傻掉啊 gmail
<happyaron> imtxc: 先看本书吧
<gfrog> happyaron: amarante我都没听过，哈哈哈。离开那行太久了。
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 用pop
<imtxc> happyaron: 有啥书推荐？
<huntxu> gfrog: 某目录里可能超过100k..
<huntxu> gfrog: 他就傻掉了
<gfrog> huntxu: 定期删掉
<huntxu> gfrog: 现在谁用pop。。。
<huntxu> 不删，才用2G多
<happyaron> imtxc: 学院派就纽摄，替代说明书就日本人的DSLR圣经
<imtxc> happyaron: 纽射看完了啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 哥那你还不后期。
<imtxc> happyaron: 说了是我用的软件太搓，我以为弄不回来了，一着急以上火，就 del 了
<happyaron> ...
 * imtxc 卸载光影魔术手
<happyaron> imtxc: 貌似大牛们都用lightroom
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 看来得快点弄好mutt才能工作 =.-
<imtxc> ps 太慢啊
<happyaron> 那就不知道了
<Miku> 后期不好做阿，我习惯直接出片
<Miku> PS完全不懂，GIMP勉强可用
<imtxc> happyaron: 看起来如果raw的话，弄个三脚架只要聚焦清楚了，别的事儿都可以后期来了
<happyaron> imtxc: 曝光别傻逼，基本都行
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 曝白了或者太黑，就死翘翘了
<imtxc> happyaron: 那就全程 auto 档呗
<Miku> imtxc，happyron：两位用的什么后期软件？
<happyaron> imtxc: 那还有啥意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 朋友们，为什么的电脑运行dash要机死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460639 14.04一直没有用过，unity桌面左上角那个ubuntu的图标叫dash吗？我一旦点击，弹出输文字的框就死机了，只有按主机电源键，以前我装的是麒麟版是这个问题，我又换成原版，现在问题依旧，别外我
<^k^>  ─> 电脑上挂了三块硬盘，以前还以为是硬盘挂多了，现在我在BIOS里面把另外两块硬盘隐藏了，再安装的ubuntu，还是老样子，请问有 …
<happyaron> imtxc: av tv 可能还是得用的吧
<happyaron> Miku: 我还不入流呢，都不熟
<Miku> 我也是，所以只能靠拍的时候尽量弄好点
<onlylove> imtxc: 牛人都是直接出片的
<Miku> 还有一种是我这样的菜鸟。
<happyaron> onlylove: 扯淡……
<onlylove> imtxc: 后期那是胶片时代的事情
<onlylove> happyaron: 先扯下你
<Miku> 胶片后期才是牛人。
<happyaron> wtf
<happyaron> Miku: 泥坑d800的分辨率基本秒杀大部分35mm胶片了吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 你买了无敌伞没啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 本周内有戏
<gfrog> happyaron: 速度啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 怎么着
<imtxc> onlylove: 前两天拍的照片冷得一踏糊涂
<gfrog> happyaron: 借我拿去不列颠耍撒。lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 李斌现在就有
<gfrog> happyaron: 跟他木有跟你熟啊。lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 跟他借要还。
<happyaron> gfrog: 哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 那我先不买了，等你去不列颠再说
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 求问胶片分辨率
<gfrog> adam8157: 风雷4号出运单，但是实际上7号才寄出来。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过看起来这速度也还算不错了哈
<imtxc> 不过我发现在阴雨天把白平衡设置成白炽灯之后出来的片儿有晴天拍的效果啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 据说一般相当于1000w像素
<happyaron> onlylove: 35mm全画幅胶片
<adam8157> gfrog: 比百通好太多
<hamo> gfrog: 又滔啥了壕？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我感觉胶片更不容易糊，大概宽容度好些
<happyaron> onlylove: d800将近4000w像素，像素傻高
<onlylove> happyaron: 那是他家扫描仪不好吧？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 受我一拜
<gfrog> adam8157: 这倒是
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 拜毛线
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 拜土豪呀
<happyaron> gfrog: 不懂胶片
<gfrog> hamo: 本子撒。木本子用了。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 滚粗，乃才是壕，双分工资撒
<happyaron> onlylove: 也有说2200w的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 加起来不到你的一半
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你都能腰斩了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 爽工资壕
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我都要滚粗了，还跟我比
<onlylove> happyaron: 取决于它用多好的扫描仪
<happyaron> onlylove: 真不是
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 卖个人而已, 还没成呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 胶片的原理大家都知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 胶片、镜头，都是有分辨率限制的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 下家是谁? G-MTV?
<happyaron> onlylove: 上面还是有银原子的啊，它又不是纯记录光线
 * hamo 这里的工资绝对比WL高啊... cc adam8157 
<happyaron> onlylove: 银原子的有效排列，还是受各种技术限制的
<adam8157> hamo: 所以我不说话啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那请问银原子的大小？
<hamo> adam8157: 最新数字2200W了...
<happyaron> hamo: wl是啥？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 目前决定回家卖保健品
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我去!!! 保健品土豪!
<hamo> gfrog: 回家做大保健了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 保健品土豪！！
<adam8157> 仓啷啷
<hamo> happyaron: 水木神版啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 最理想情况下，银原子一个挨一个排列，然后35mm排几个？
<happyaron> hamo: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 问题是那不可能
<zenNamaste> 卖保健品, 都是年薪百万级别的呀, 我没开玩笑
<gfrog> hamo: 大保健你妹
<happyaron> onlylove: 技术远远达不到那水平
<gfrog> zenNamaste: happyaron ……
<zenNamaste> 如果业务里面包括大保健, 那就是千万级别的了
<happyaron> onlylove: 也不是每个原子都有效，讲究的是有效排列
<onlylove> happyaron: 那也比1000W强
<onlylove> happyaron: 数码的，点点就是像素，放到一定程度就变马赛克，胶片的，最多就变高斯模糊
<Miku> 刚试了下阴雨天＋白炽灯的白平衡的效果，只有天有点蓝
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得你后面这句有点不遵循科学原理的意思
<gfrog> happyaron: 数码要干掉胶片…… 至少到哈苏6400w像素那个级别吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以用暗房的放大器放大胶片，看看能放到多少
<gfrog> happyaron: 135单反还是算了
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后再用数码拍的照片放到同样大
<happyaron> gfrog: :)
<happyaron> onlylove: 但还锐利么
<happyaron> onlylove: 模糊了就没必要说能放大了
<onlylove> happyaron: 在胶片锐度掉下来之前，你数码早就马赛克了
<happyaron> onlylove: 胶片壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不玩胶片，玩不起
 * happyaron 玩不起胶片说胶片酸
 * happyaron <-- 这只
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也不玩数码，但是我知道地球人目前的科技，想超过胶片不太容易
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过数码的够用了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看哈勃
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈勃貌似是镜头解像力不行吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: ccd貌似不是瓶颈
<Miku> 哈勃之前是镜头有问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要和哈勃比口径？
<happyaron> 哈勃现在都成定焦头了
<Miku> 后来修过一次，上了个校正头
<onlylove> Miku: 那个是修过的
<happyaron> onlylove: 光学工艺，不是进光量什么的
<Miku> onlylove：对
<happyaron> onlylove: 解像度，问谷姐或者度娘
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 求哈勃的端子来一个
<onlylove> happyaron: 那确实没办法了，哈勃的主镜磨坏了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 段子
<RainFlying> 我怎么感觉被 @ 了然后消息刷得太多不知道被 @ 了啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈勃变定焦，感觉更加可惜了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 就是近视了呗
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 后来戴了副眼睛
<wzssyqa> 眼镜
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是说定焦那事么。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不知道
<wzssyqa> happyaron: nm，发现llvm编译不了o32
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 悲剧啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你gtalk的头像，我能说感觉略噁心么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那再换一个
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 孔叔给拍的
<imtxc> onlylove: 外面玩的地方没法随时找到垃圾桶当支撑，只能买个三脚架了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 现在这个好点么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你没有脸不扭曲的么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 孔叔只能给我拍成这样了
<jiero> wzssyqa: ...
<wzssyqa> jiero: 姐好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他自拍的照片更加惨不忍睹
<jiero> wzssyqa:  袜子好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还是换回那只猫吧
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我现在都不明白。我还是太扯了。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不好找
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 找到再说呗
 * jiero 这人还是算了，不能和别人交流的，单纯是只能输出无法输入
<wzssyqa> jiero: 这两天又抽了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我是恢复正常了，反正我也不能理解别人
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我就是不能理解别人。就这样了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有谁真的能理解别人么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 上个月我4次没签出
<wzssyqa> jiero: svn co ？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  2日 12日 22日。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不是。是说打卡机
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好多包手动编译可以过，sbuild就不行
<happyaron> imtxc: 单独的 lightroom 没有 ps 那么慢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 以前不也是么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 表达下无奈
<happyaron> :(
<hoxily> fcitx有选项用来关掉五笔词组吗？反正用不到词组，单字输入够用了。
<hoxily> 还是说得编辑码表，删掉所有词组？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕一边亮 一边暗，是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460640 最近才发现，电脑有这个问题，屏幕从中间开始，右边比左边要亮一些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-06-09 13:21
<nyfair> 据说毛子的ai程序通过了图灵测试？
<zhan> 噱头。。。
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 一直没搞明白图灵测试怎么回事。什么人问？什么判断？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 人的能力也是不同的
<adam8157> happyaron: 新版什么时候发啊
<hamo> happyaron: 为什么wps和sogou都会写一个sourcelist啊
<hamo> happyaron: 都装了会有warning啊
<Harris_> 搜狗拼音如果在非unity下，都会出现一个黑色的方框？目前有修订的版本没有？
<imtxc> Harris: 搜狗拼音还在修订？  happyaron ?
<nyfair> happyaron: 求度娘拼音
<gebjgd> happyaron: 新搜狗在线QA
<zenNamaste> 求flash更新.  cc happyaron
 * adam8157 等着用新版啊 happyaron 
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你再说下cisco的vpn的那个名字
<adam8157> zenNamaste: anyconnect
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: l2tp / pptp / ipsec 哪个稳定?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ios只有这三个
<adam8157> zenNamaste: vpnc
<adam8157> zenNamaste: aka ipsec
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> zenNamaste: anyconnect有ios客户端
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我搜一下
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 果然, cisco自家写的
<nyfair> shadowsocks
<adam8157> nyfair: 他是ios
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 能用shadowsock我就开心了
<nyfair> zenNamaste: shadowsocks渣代码，抄袭goagent
<yunfan> tmd的终于解决了
<yunfan> 不过没学到什么东西
<hamo> zenNamaste: https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-iOS
<yunfan> 因为我用的是终极解决问题大法
<zenNamaste> hamo: 翻墙需要
<^k^> ⇪ ti: shadowsocks/shadowsocks-iOS · GitHub
<adam8157> h
<zenNamaste> hamo: 错了
<nyfair> hamo: 哈哈哈哈哈，打脸打得好
<zenNamaste> hamo: 越狱
<adam8157> hamo: 那个得越狱
<adam8157> nyfair: ^
<yunfan> hamo:  你居然有空了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: ^^
<yunfan> nyfair: 你到底为何可以发quitmsg?
<hamo> zenNamaste: https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/shadowsocks/id665729974?mt=8 这个呢？
<hamo> yunfan: 毛，马上开会
<adam8157> hamo: store里的是个残废
<hamo> adam8157: zenNamaste 没用过ios啊...我就是shadowsocks网站里找的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还是决定试试看  cc  hamo
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司的ubuntu phone难产了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 后台五分钟就掉
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ..
<hamo> zenNamaste: 现在主流是不是不越狱了?
<zenNamaste> hamo: 对, 不越狱
<zenNamaste> hamo: 然后只用免费软件.
<nyfair> arm汇编
 * adam8157 afk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕一边亮 一边暗，是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460640 最近才发现，电脑有这个问题，屏幕从中间开始，右边比左边要亮一些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-06-09 13:21
<yh> /?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 有没有anyconnect的server端guide?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没玩过
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你搞这做毛
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 给我的ios翻墙...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 弄了个vps... 然后ios不支持shadowsocks
<gfrog> zenNamaste: vps？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 有好办法?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: anyconnect只有cisco设备才能用，你别想了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 哦
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ipsec可以?
<zenNamaste> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Deployment_Guide/s1-ipsec-generalconf.html  找到了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: pm你了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 43.7.5. IPsec Installation
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 恭喜
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊??
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别暴露我..
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你跑不了的
<RainFlying> 召唤蓉 DD
<RainFlying> @happyaron
<RainFlying> miraclemyth at WeChat 是你么？ @happyaron
<hamo> gfrog: 各种玩啊
<hamo> gfrog: 看你在微博上发了那么多照片
<gfrog> hamo: 肿么
<hamo> gfrog: 没事，拜土豪
<gfrog> hamo: 穷游撒
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wan la http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460641 lianggeshurufa.png xitongshezhi.png shu ru fa gao chu wen ti la,bu neng shu han zi. xi tong she zhi ye shao le hen duo....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 eheweh — 2014-06-09 14:27
 * adam8157 mtg
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> happyaron: 周末去逛帝都的博物馆撒
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<Harris> xfce4的桌面，搜狗拼音能不能消掉那个跟随的黑色方框？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 哪里有黑色方框?_?
<gebjgd> Harris: 难道是特效？
<Harris> 搜狗输入法的黑色跟随框。unity下是透明的，不过在xfce4和gnome下就一直存在，这个能不能消除掉？
 * imtxc 不知道再有啥拍照拍景的好地方了
 * imtxc 帝都
<gfrog> imtxc: 颐和园
<happyaron> adam8157: 正在做又一个新版，上周的版本继续被QA拍回
<happyaron> hamo: 因为更新是用得麒麟的服务器。。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 多了
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊，海边还没去
<happyaron> imtxc: 在啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 在啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 去了何珅府了么
<happyaron> imtxc: 现在支持windows版词库的版本就在我机器上，但暂时还不能发布
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> nyfair 不在
<happyaron> gebjgd: 啥意思
<happyaron> gebjgd: 啥叫在线QA
<palomino|working> 刚才又双fcitx,但这回fcitx-\qimpanal没崩...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: flash不关我事啊
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你啊
<happyaron> RainFlying: 不是我
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪个博物馆？
<gfrog> happyaron: 你去过哪个没去过哪个？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不过前两天去天津那个盘山，确实是徒有虚名
<happyaron> imtxc: 我说搜狗拼音还在做啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪个都还没去过啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，明白了
<onlylove> Harris: 大概可能是显卡或者别的的问题
<gfrog> imtxc: 去天津爬山，二吧。
<palomino|working> .....
<gfrog> happyaron: 那就随便去哪个都好嘛
<palomino|working> 天津有哪个山可爬?
<happyaron> gfrog: 好啊好啊，周末看看呗
<gfrog> happyaron: 军博
<happyaron> 可以啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 准备干粮和水，在里面泡一天
<gfrog> happyaron: 还有移动电源……
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<happyaron> gfrog: 好的
<imtxc> gfrog: 干粮和水？ 军博那么大呢？
 * hamo momo happyaron 
<gfrog> imtxc: 帝都有点名气的博物馆都得转一整天吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿天津有啥好玩的地儿？
<palomino|working> 没有
<happyaron> hamo: 你怎么和破马叔一样。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: Dxx 貌似不是全幅，也不是apsc
<imtxc> gfrog: 那里面给拍照不
<happyaron> imtxc: 神马aps画幅
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39852
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.15 kernel发布
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是不是3.15正式支持了？
<onlylove> happyaron: dxx系列比较有名的是d90不过是历史文物
<happyaron> onlylove: 我看的就D90
<onlylove> happyaron: 印象里面d90很久了
<happyaron> onlylove: 经典终归是经典啊~
<imtxc> onlylove: 妹子就有个d90, 8 年前买的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要那么说，你咋不买无敌兔
<happyaron> onlylove: 感动厂这么有名的恐怕只有无敌兔了吧。
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是特划算
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚出来就报黑斑BUG
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是有了的话不一定需要升级
<happyaron> onlylove: 5D是吸尘器，5D3上来就紫边
<happyaron> 都有bug。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 这些和黑斑比，算毛线
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 效果应该还是很不错的吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39851
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 计算机程序“通过”图灵测试
<gebjgd> imtxc: 帝都好地方早就没了  崇文门还有段城墙
<gebjgd> imtxc: 去十三陵水库
<imtxc> gebjgd: 有道理，十三陵得去一下
<onlylove> happyaron: 求如何从c#的来回跳中挣扎出来
<freeflying> imtxc: 去看死人？
<imtxc> freeflying: ……
<happyaron> nyfair: 跟度娘没合作，搞不出来啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 那你说去哪里好玩
<happyaron> nyfair: 倒是周教主貌似手上有资源
<onlylove> nyfair: 这种事，得你推度娘
<gebjgd> imtxc: 何珅府 可以看看
<happyaron> onlylove: 不用C sharp就解脱了
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 要疯了……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 日月天地坛
<gebjgd> imtxc: 帝都2大庙观去了么
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果我还有机会外派到土豪公司，拿到badge第一件事就是申请卡片
<onlylove> gebjgd: 雍和宫？
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥卡片
<onlylove> happyaron: 要是再被拒，就不管啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 信用卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 在哪都没badge的路过
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的中信这卡不要年费
<freeflying> imtxc: 爽吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪
<onlylove> happyaron: 你是高大上的dd，拿出title来吓死一片
<happyaron> onlylove: 这玩笑开得。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 屌丝啊，土豪谁在意这个
<gebjgd> onlylove: 帝都2大庙观????
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不清楚是啥，所以问下有没有雍和宫
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿也不在意，就是用来炫耀一下的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天说是要搞training，然后本来打算让我讲，后来发现请来的还不如我
<gebjgd> onlylove: 白云观 东岳庙
<onlylove> happyaron: 我托词说怕有遗漏，没敢讲
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 来帝都那么久，内城都没逛完
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你是说1环？
<onlylove> happyaron: 用的年数多了，给小白讲，很容易有遗漏嘛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 二环
<happyaron> onlylove: 或许没啥关系吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 内城
<onlylove> gebjgd: 南二环是外城
<happyaron> onlylove: 也不可能只听了你讲就上手了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 知道1环是哪么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一环紫禁城啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 还行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 北京老城是凸形状的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后下面那块是南二环
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<imtxc> freeflying: 世界卡？是白金么
<freeflying> imtxc: 世界卡
 * happyaron 没有信用卡的土鳖默默路过
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有，自己碎了怨谁！
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛不给
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟没有还有啥区别
<zhan> happyaron: 你随身带一麻袋现金，要啥信用卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是直接被refuse！
<onlylove> happyaron: 和你这个accepted直接差不止一个档次
<imtxc> happyaron: 你随身有秘书帮你结帐，要啥卡
<happyaron> zhan: 。。。这说的是您自己吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是，你有秘书结账
<happyaron> onlylove: 我第一张是被reject了，还给了理由，说年龄不够
<onlylove> imtxc: aron秘书是谁？
<happyaron> imtxc onlylove 自己给自己当秘书总可以了把。
<hamo> freeflying: 中信啥卡啊？
<onlylove> happyaron: 这算毛理由，不够18岁就申请，当然不给
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊，应该很多吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 今年申的
<happyaron> onlylove: 拒了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我擦！
<happyaron> onlylove: 换个行
<happyaron> onlylove: 碎了
<happyaron> onlylove: 于是没卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 你没满18？
<happyaron> onlylove: 22了
<onlylove> happyaron: 打电话喷啊
<zhan> happyaron: 碎了不是分分钟银行补发的么
<onlylove> happyaron: 数学是体育老师亲戚教的？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不喷了
<happyaron> zhan: 没补
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计是因为没座机
<happyaron> onlylove: 还别说，真有座机
 * gfrog 开会去
<onlylove> happyaron: 有座机的一般就批了，我在vmware那阵子，旁边哥们每天早上没来招行就打电话
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不爽的是，我在哪里都没座机
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 不都是ip电话么，申请一个呗
<jiero> 好累，想睡。明白为什么有人喜欢度假期,
<gebjgd> jiero: 因为你天天度假
<jiero> 明白，近一个月能量摄入量锐减33%。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 度假都是开车去别的地方
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛，我在TI的时候有，不过那时候没想起信用卡这事
<onlylove> happyaron: 早知道现在这么麻烦，
<jiero> gebjgd: 也可以坐车去也野地里
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在TI那时候管理一个OFFICE的电话
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 准备入个小艇
<onlylove> happyaron: 说难听点，老总的电话分分钟转到前台
<gebjgd> jiero: 周末ruhr河划船
<onlylove> gebjgd: 游艇壕！
<gebjgd> onlylove: 2人的小船
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看，gebjgd要买游艇了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 能放在车顶的
 * onlylove 成功黑掉 gebjgd
<happyaron> gebjgd: 游艇壕
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那是小船  买毛游艇
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<huntxu> gebjgd: 你的车得有多大？！
<huntxu> 游艇都能放车顶了
<gebjgd> huntxu: 。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> huntxu: 2人的小艇
<gebjgd> huntxu: 很轻的
<adam8157> 屁划艇?
<huntxu> gebjgd: 你的车是volvo定制的
<jiero> gebjgd:  好事，别吃了鳄鱼
<huntxu> gebjgd: 不是有娃了吗，2人够用？
<jiero> onlylove:  笨蛋，那种东西，以前我体力活打工一天也能买的起。。。
<gebjgd> huntxu: 小孩没戏  只能自己划
<jiero> onlylove: 你现在的工资也能买得起
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero打工一天能买起游艇！
<onlylove> happyaron: 你弱爆了！
<jiero> gebjgd: 听好玩的，别让溪流把你带太远。一个人划很累的——我说的是木头船
<jiero> onlylove: 是小艇。。。
 * jiero 践踏 脑袋坏掉的 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 那个叫boat
<onlylove> jiero: 都叫艇了
<happyaron> onlylove: 我和当当壕早都弱爆了
<jiero> onlylove: 加个小马达。。。
<jiero> onlylove: $150搞定
<happyaron> adam8157: 你要入啥相机啊
<onlylove> jiero: 喝油的，所以叫油艇，嗯
<jiero> onlylove: 去死。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你以为改个字就不是游艇了
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁说的? 我不喜欢照相
<jiero> onlylove:  最近你黑了。
<jiero> adam8157: 不要照相啊，要全程录影
<happyaron> adam8157: 被人黑科技了
<onlylove> jiero: 今天被C#搞的头大
<onlylove> jiero: 黑黑你爽下
<jiero> onlylove:  我没看过。
<happyaron> gfrog zenNamaste hamo imtxc onlylove 粗来，当当壕要买啥相机来着
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 莱卡M9？还是啥？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不知道...
<gebjgd> jiero: 要马达还买小艇干嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要买相机？ 转性儿了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不喜欢照相
<onlylove> gfrog: 徕卡那个M9多钱来着
<jiero> gebjgd: 大点的船你用车拖？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得乃还是配个秘书给你照比较好，晚上还能拿来暖床。
<happyaron> onlylove: 3w的样子吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 那你真有钱
<gfrog> onlylove: 分型号吧，50k+
<happyaron> onlylove: 裸机
<onlylove> gfrog: 给adam推荐个，不然配不上土豪身份
<gfrog> onlylove: 哈苏撒
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<gebjgd> jiero: 2个人的小艇
 * adam8157 抱抱 jiero 和 happyaron 
<gebjgd> jiero: 普通车能放2个的那种
<gebjgd> jiero: 你没见过？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我卷过
<jiero> gebjgd: 给我妹妹买过
<gebjgd> jiero: 单人的 76欧
<gebjgd> jiero: http://www.amazon.de/Intex-Schlauchboot-Aufblasbares-Challenger-Phthalates/dp/B00177J4JS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1402297966&sr=8-10&keywords=Kanu
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ Intex Schlauchboot Aufblasbares Kajak Boot Challenger K1 Phthalates Free Inkl. 84 Paddel und Luftpumpe, 274 X 76 X 33 cm, 68305NP: Amazon.de: Spielzeug 价格:EUR 76,50
<imtxc> happyaron: 应该是飞思那个20周年限量版吧
<happyaron> 你们都太高端了
<imtxc> happyaron: 潘石屹同款的那个？
<happyaron> imtxc: 不知道在说啥
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不高端  你要有河流
<gebjgd> happyaron: 德国水多 玩这个的人就多
<happyaron> gebjgd: 因为有河才高端
<gebjgd> happyaron: 天朝就别说了  城市都没有河流的
<jiero> gebjgd:  有河流，但是禁止用船
<gebjgd> jiero: ......
<jiero> gebjgd: 需要通行证
<freeflying> hamo: 这卡不错，赶紧去办个吧
<adam8157> hamo: jiero http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=460606  标题貌似有亮点
<adam8157> fatfish: 啥卡
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，哪个卡啊？
<hamo> freeflying: ?
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥卡
<adam8157> freeflying: 世界卡?
<imtxc> freeflying: 有啥好处啊这卡
 * adam8157 求办中行国航白金EMV
<freeflying> 世界卡 adam8157 hamo gfrog
<hamo> adam8157: 国航EMV不如EMV标准吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 你国航多么？
<freeflying> imtxc: 每年36次机场48小时免费停车
<adam8157> freeflying: 两万的年费啊!!!
<hamo> adam8157: EMV标准可以绑南航
<adam8157> hamo: 基本都国航啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 每年8次橙Cinema电影院使用
 * happyaron 一堆真壕们开始炫耀卡了
<imtxc> freeflying: 8次电影？
<freeflying> imtxc: 每年8次专家门诊预约
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得i白金我就够了
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要年费？
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么可能哇
<freeflying> imtxc: 先google 橙Cinema
<freeflying> imtxc: 反正我不用付
<imtxc> adam8157: 你吧你的余额的零头搬到中行，吓死他们
<huntxu> imtxc: 什么余额啊
<hamo> adam8157: 吓死他们+1
<huntxu> imtxc: 壕蛋一天收入转进去就行了
<imtxc> freeflying: 我擦！
<adam8157> freeflying: 世界卡两万年费啊!!!!!  cc gfrog hamo happyaron
<imtxc> freeflying: 好高端的电影院
<imtxc> freeflying: 2w 年费的土豪
<freeflying> imtxc: 这些都不要年费啊，亲
<adam8157> http://cards.ecitic.com/shenqing/guohangka.shtml
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 中信国航知音信用卡--中信银行信用卡中心
<imtxc> freeflying: 不可能吧，你的不是白金么
<happyaron> 两万年费的土豪们
<imtxc> freeflying: 白金世界卡？
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信国航世界卡
<imtxc> freeflying: 这羊毛也太大了吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 白金的不开卡了
<huntxu> adam8157: PES manager
<huntxu> adam8157: 是个什么破游戏。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 有没有手机上能玩的
<freeflying> imtxc: 爽吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 还送了我个龙腾卡
<jiero> adam8157:  没看懂呢。。。亮点？
<freeflying> imtxc: 不过基本没意义，我有国航的狗卡，全球哪里都能进休息室
<adam8157> huntxu: fifa 2014
<huntxu> adam8157: 游戏太大，装不下
<hamo> freeflying: i白金也有龙腾，不过没那么多...这个免费停车太适合你这个土豪了
 * adam8157 求办中行国航白金EMV
<freeflying> imtxc: 也有9元电影，9分啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: happyaron adam8157 freeflying一群土豪，我想要联名卡都没可以用的
<Bilibili_otaku> 好多土豪
<imtxc> freeflying: 。。
<roylez> hamo adam8157 你们都是白金壕了呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的年费怎么免的
<imtxc> freeflying: 我比较关心这个
<roylez> 我还在用招行的屌丝专用M+
<huntxu> roylez: 傻乐你来啦
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个卡只办给国航狗卡及以上的人
<happyaron> onlylove: 我没卡，碎那个也不是联名
<happyaron> onlylove: 不要把我跟他们放一起。
<imtxc> freeflying: 果然是来炫耀的
<roylez> huntxu: 家里电信断了，坐了半小时公交到一个靠谱的咖啡厅上网
<imtxc> freeflying: 送我张电影票吧
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席没钱交网费？
<huntxu> roylez: 你把咖啡厅买了啊
<freeflying> roylez: 袋鼠国这么悲剧啊
<roylez> onlylove: 是啊
<hamo> roylez: 回袋鼠国啦？
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<onlylove> roylez: 找候总壕代付
<roylez> hamo: 在武汉
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这么下去， freeflying 的排名是不是应该到 adam8157 前面了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> 1、 freeflying , 2、 adam8157 , 3、 happyaron
<Otaku> 我发现ubuntu有个问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 不行，得把adam黑上去，频道第一大壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟我没关系。连卡都没有，排不进去。
<gfrog> adam8157: emv有毛用？
<Otaku> 笔记本用电池的时候 合上盖子 再登录 界面特效就消失了
<adam8157> gfrog: 出国有用
<gfrog> adam8157: 干毛用？
<adam8157> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> adam8157: 出国有毛用啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 去荷兰刷卡要发票什么的
<onlylove> Otaku: 重新设置呢？是不是省电模式啥的
<Otaku> 要发票退税
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不是随便啥信用卡都行么
<freeflying> adam8157: 你去哪里要发票啊
<onlylove> Otaku: 这边很多人不用特效……不是很清楚
<Otaku> onlylove, 没用 试过了
 * adam8157 brb
<Otaku> onlylove, 我是说 合上盖子以后 再打开 就不是橙色的滚动条进度条了 都变成古董视觉效果了..
<onlylove> hamo: 报BUG，赶紧的，用电池休眠再起来，wm就挂了
<onlylove> Otaku: 知道啥意思
<hamo> onlylove: wm是啥？
<onlylove> hamo: 目测unity
<Otaku> onlylove, 就是unity
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ［资源帖］Toki Tori（小鸡快跑） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460642 54b05c20e.600x338.jpg 游戏简介： 玩家需要用一组固定数量的工具拾起一关中的所有鸡蛋。 虽然玩家可以使用诸如传送门、冰冻枪和速成岩™等道具，但是玩家必须先行谨慎的观察和计划。 各种各
<^k^>  ─> 样的道具和武器 分布在 4 大世界的 80 个关卡 数十小时的游戏体验 全年龄段——简单和困难关卡皆有 引人入胜的音乐和音效 全屏 …
<onlylove> hamo: 具体问 Otaku
<huntxu> roylez: 国内媒体又乱报汇率貌似
<Otaku> 土豪的世界有个东西 叫做 黑卡.
<onlylove> Otaku: 工商银行还是索尼
<Otaku> 买个战斗机战舰什么的 都是先帮你支付 票子以后再说 没利息
<Otaku> 很多银行都有阿 花旗银行不是传说只有9张么
<imtxc> Otaku: 我买个战斗舰别人也不敢跟我要利息
 * imtxc 好久没申请信用卡了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39856
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 奔驰新车能在转弯时倾斜车身
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天还说要消掉一半！
<Otaku> imtxc, 我是说 比如路过个摩天大楼 喜欢了 就买下来..
<nyfair> Otaku: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.50.cKmRxO&id=39209710486&ns=1#detail
<nyfair> 这类东西是怎么刷的？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ DMM帐号 带礼品券5000点账号 可购买DMM任意虚拟资源 舰娘充值-淘宝网 价格:180.00
<onlylove> imtxc: 你打算消掉在申请？
<imtxc> onlylove: 注销了几张
<imtxc> onlylove: 打算申请几张之前没有的
<nyfair> 5k日元至少300rmb了，为什么能卖180
<onlylove> imtxc: 中国就那么几个银行
<onlylove> nyfair: 黑货？
<nyfair> 当然是黑货
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是这黑货怎么来的？
<roylez> huntxu: 正常，几天前王海滨发了个要剁手不发贴的文章，现在又删了，我转给你
<onlylove> nyfair: 木马咯
<nyfair> onlylove: 这和木马有什么关系
<Otaku> ギフト券...
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正就是非正常出来的
<Otaku> 礼品卷
<onlylove> happyaron: 无敌伞壕，穷人的openbox你给修了没
<happyaron> onlylove: 没呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是连装都没
<happyaron> onlylove: 先把QA关过了，才有时间修别的bug
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要上你们内网提BUG！
<onlylove> happyaron: 等级设置critical
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥时候release新版啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 周三QA介入，通过才能release
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<happyaron> adam8157: 可以pre release给你
<hamo> happyaron: 新版修了 adam8157 的bug? 他追这么紧
<happyaron> adam8157: 但还没有词库更新
<adam8157> happyaron: 那再等等
<hamo> happyaron: 啥时候更新词库啊
<adam8157> hamo: 之前说新版有"面基"
<happyaron> 目前schedule是月底，虽然其实代码现在就有，但不能发。。。
<hamo> happyaron: 貌似我知道代码在哪...咩哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 词库单独做个包，apt-get update的时候直接upgreade
<onlylove> 擦，单词都不会写了
<nyfair> 你们windows上用什么输入法？
<happyaron> hamo: 但你木有权限访问啊
<hamo> happyaron: 我看看去啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 需要新版的算法引擎
<onlylove> happyaron: sogou的词库不就是纯文本么
<happyaron> onlylove: 引擎直接更新到2013年12月，和windows版接近。词库和windows版相同
<hamo> happyaron: 还真有
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实格式变过
<happyaron> hamo: haidian?
<hamo> happyaron: ...
<hamo> happyaron: 你暴露了
<happyaron> hamo: 没关系
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
<happyaron> hamo: 我们这项目保密要求不特别高
<gfrog> hamo: 壕黑毛儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<hamo> happyaron: sogou的IP反正都是binary,对吧
<hamo> gfrog: 挖挖
<nyfair> happyaron: 会自动弹出搜狗咨询和搜狗浏览器否？
<happyaron> hamo: 不全是
<happyaron> nyfair: 不会
<nyfair> happyaron: 差评！
<gfrog> happyaron: 你的手机号叫我搞没了，再发一次来吧。
<happyaron> nyfair: 去跟搜狗的人反应，还真有一个用户反馈说很想念弹窗
<happyaron> nyfair: 你是第二个
<adam8157> gfrog: 138后头随便填
<hamo> gfrog: 13800138000
<nyfair> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正就是一三八呗
<gfrog> happyaron: 你充话费么？
<happyaron> nyfair: 真事
<nyfair> happyaron: 这是我为什么不在windows上用搜狗的原因啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你给充的话好啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，发错人了。
<happyaron> nyfair: 哈哈，非windows平台都没弹窗
<gfrog> hamo: 你充话费么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 求充话费啊
<hamo> gfrog: 打 happyaron 的电话冲啊
<happyaron> ...
<hamo> gfrog: 我不是把他电话发给你了么
<jiero> 相机。
<hamo> jiero: 裸姐你？
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<gfrog> hamo: ……
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
 * hamo momo jiero 
<nyfair> happyaron: 搜狗的默认词库一堆不伦不类的东西，相比较起来，度娘正经的多
 * jiero 现在只是一个胡子邋碴的大叔
<hamo> nyfair: 用户群压制啊
<nyfair> hamo: 没有吧，现在mac的输入法不是度娘独占鳌头么
<nyfair> hamo: 爪机上也是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04能不能安装QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460643 据说QQ2012现在无法在unbuntu14.04上使用，我还是按了一个，结果双击一万次都没反应，有安装成功过的大神吗？求指点.............. 统计信息: 发表于 由 yigerliulang — 2014-06-09 15:46
<hamo> nyfair: 对啊，我的意思就是度娘的用户群压制了搜狗的用户群...搜狗的用户基本都输些乱七八杂的词
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狗审核词库的是一帮二十五六的小姑娘，您觉得能咋样呢
 * hamo 难怪没有面基.. cc adam8157 
<nyfair> happyaron: 妈蛋，你这是拐弯抹角黑我啊
<happyaron> nyfair: lol
<nyfair> 踢了踢了
<gfrog> happyaron: 你微信呢
<gfrog> hamo: 你微信呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 你微信是啥我加你
<gfrog> happyaron: 妈蛋，忘了…… 我看看
<happyaron> nyfair: 反正出啥新词，她们都比我先知道。
<happyaron> gfrog: 加过你
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后你再来这里传播
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，自造词就好了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 有 nyfair 在，哪轮得到我
 * happyaron 要黑就黑到底吧
<jiero> nyfair:  我觉得以我的语言风格，用哪个输入法都会出现问题。
<nyfair> happyaron: g婊有没有？
<jiero> nyfair:  怪异，我以为我关闭了感情，但是我还是会流泪
 * jiero 真的学会了直接掉泪。
<gfrog> happyaron: 好神奇
<happyaron> nyfair: 不知道唉
<happyaron> nyfair: 没有
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ?
<hamo> gfrog: 你有我手机号啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 求去搜狗onsite工作
<hamo> gfrog: 手机号就是威信吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 怎么的
<hamo> happyaron: 求去马耳他onsite的工资
<hamo> happyaron: 工作
<happyaron> hamo: 没有
<happyaron> adam8157: 搜狗招QA，你来不
<happyaron> adam8157: 也招产品
<adam8157> happyaron: 不去
<zenNamaste> hap
<happyaron> adam8157: 产品全妹子，除了老板是个大叔之外。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 招ceo嘛?
<onlylove> happyaron: 有我能做的活计不
<adam8157> happyaron: 招上网的么?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 先去把王小川灭了
<happyaron> onlylove: 看你要干啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 人肉推荐
<onlylove> happyaron: 请把结婚的妹子和没结婚的妹子区分开，看看还剩多少
<happyaron> onlylove: 大部分没结婚
<gfrog> hamo: 额，我试试
<yunfan> onlylove: 结了婚更好 不粘着你
<hamo> yunfan: 经验丰富
<onlylove> happyaron: 划水，俗称偷懒
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 请把看得上我和看不上我的区分开. 结没结婚我不在乎
 * zhan 哪里的产品全妹子?
<onlylove> zhan: sogou
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<yunfan> hamo: 以后请用 `深思熟虑` 这个形容词
<nyfair> yunfan: 娇主吉言
<happyaron> zhan: 反正搜狐系的产品，妹子率都很高
<yunfan> nyfair: 你妹妹啊 为毛你可以发quit msg
<yunfan> tmd freenode官方的人都解释不清楚
<happyaron> zhan: 度娘系的，据说美女率高，但是我了解比较少
<nyfair> yunfan: 你用什么客户端
<adam8157> happyaron: 带我过去扫荡
<zhan> 额。。
<yunfan> 我有点怀疑是 客户端实现问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是搜狗恐龙多咯
<yunfan> 估计weechat图省事 碰到quit直接断开 而不发指令
<happyaron> adam8157: 看你啥时候有空
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是这意思
<zhan> 只说了妹子没说美女是吧
<hamo> happyaron: 内部消息表示度娘的HR都身材好到爆，美女也多
<nyfair> happyaron: 扯，bat里度娘压力最大，压力大皮肤不好
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是美女没没有传说中度娘那么多
<nyfair> happyaron: 皮肤不好脸上无光
<yunfan> hamo: 好到爆 没你炮 做人还是现实点
<happyaron> nyfair: 度娘那边怎么样，只是听说啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我喜欢精品多的，良品率高才是要紧的
<nyfair> happyaron: 你听说的就能瞎扯？
<yunfan> 我要求不高 6-8分就可以了
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  16:03
<happyaron> nyfair: 扯的时候就说了度娘的是听说的
<nyfair> yunfan: 你给个9分的让我看看你审美
<yunfan> 没见过9分的
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛妹子多，搜狗弹窗第一页就是柳岩！
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狐搜狗是经常见
<yunfan> 总能看出人的毛病来
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  16:04
<onlylove> nyfair: 桥本环奈？或者渡边？
<happyaron> onlylove: 弹窗是搜狐的叔儿们定内容
<nyfair> onlylove: 渡边啥？
<nyfair> mayuyu
<nyfair> ?
<onlylove> nyfair: akb48 渡边马友友
<hamo> onlylove: 我是柳岩的球迷
<onlylove> hamo: ^
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个下巴长残了吧
<onlylove> hamo: 说你啥……
<onlylove> nyfair: 那没办法……
<yunfan> 最近我这里有淘宝代收点了
<yunfan> 非常好
<happyaron> nyfair: 长残了的可以整
<yunfan> 买生存狂物品我还真怕用家庭地址收
<nyfair> onlylove: 早几年没发育时好
<onlylove> nyfair: 你总不能把人送南韩去整
<adam8157> happyaron: 随时啊
<adam8157_> 今天网络不对劲
<happyaron> 卧槽这就弄个马甲上来了
<zhan> 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: quit msg怎么发来着， / quit (msg)？
<onlylove> 看当当自己踢自己
<onlylove> adam8157_: 你倒是用ghost啊
<zhan> 要 ghost 啊
<yunfan> 刚好出门买个菜
<happyaron> adam8157_: kick没用
<yunfan> 刚好出门买个菜
<adam8157> hamo: 你是不是掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 是乃网络不对劲吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 乃们的wifi，现在还需要你弄么
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是前段时间来的那个SA哥们弄？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我原来也没弄过
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不是自己动手丰衣足食么
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是有一次我发现那个路由有连接数限制，上去改了下
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> IE牛太谦虚了
<onlylove> imtxc: group 那个指令怎么用……
 * adam8157 困
 * gfrog  RT @mitivy: 【大四男生向恋爱三年的女老师求婚成功！】6日晚，吉林建筑大学城建学院足球场上，一名市场营销大四学生，向恋爱三年的大学老师求婚，现场聚集很多学生，场面堪比明星见面会！最后男学生求婚成功！你有暗恋过老师么？ 
 * gfrog 吉林人民真重口
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> 您这地图炮火力不比我小啊
<onlylove> 恋爱三年……
<onlylove> 这一上学就准备勾搭的节奏
<huntxu> roylez: 目前是百万亿？
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似我认识个吉林的
<happyaron> onlylove: 咋
<onlylove> happyaron: 没，被 gfrog地图炮了而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 我能说我是吉林的么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你还不踢他？
<happyaron> 算啦
<zhan> 快去和老师求婚 happyaron
<happyaron> IE牛，回头他要是给我的网络搞破坏可肿么办
<happyaron> zhan: 跟老师都不认识
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似我认识的黑吉辽的妹子比较多
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 明确知道是黑吉辽汉子的，你应该是排在前面的
<happyaron> 我是那种拉低大砍省平均战斗力的。
<happyaron> 惭愧啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求wine + qq 的方法 试了很多次装WINE 都不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460644 求wine + qq 的方法 试了很多次装WINE 都不成功 我装的是UBUNTUKILIN 32-bit 统计信息: 发表于 由 anin21 — 2014-06-09 16:31
<onlylove> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/158/20140609/5491187_1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ QQ邮箱联手腾讯公益发起“暖灯行动” - 新闻中心 - 赛迪网
<onlylove> 搞啥，就是想节约买硬盘的钱而已
<gfrog> happyaron: 我也是吉林的好伐
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以你也找了个老师
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊，你也找了个大学老师
<happyaron> gfrog: 大几勾搭上的？
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 我认识我媳妇的时候她还不是老师好嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以你有这个情结把她撺掇成了大学老师
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是为了完成娶老师的梦想，才撺掇她当了老师？
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 滚粗
<adam8157> happyaron: 握手
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
 * gfrog 去看看有啥水果
<hamo> gfrog: 有啥吃的啊？
 * adam8157 去拿牛奶
<RainFlying> onlylove: https://clbin.com/9wEVCS.jpg
<onlylove> RainFlying: 它舔了一天了？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 打打闹闹舔舔就这么一天过去了
<NoIE> 请问，如何人的一条腿有多沉？我想用物理引擎做一个简单的 IK 系统。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我看c#看了一天了，手里有现成的test case就是不知道怎么改……愁死了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 把 C# 当做是 Java，凑合着应该也还能写出来吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 问题是我昨晚上睡得晚，困，然后早上我困得半死的时候给我讲的，根本没听这几个文件的关系
<RainFlying> onlylove: 233
<hamo> onlylove: 在test case的代码一开始return true; 保证这个过
<onlylove> hamo: 毛！这是要deploy environment的
<gebjgd> NoIE: 1/4 大致
<NoIE> gebjgd: 谢谢，请问是一条腿的重量还是两条腿的重量？谷哥这次不给力呀。
<NoIE> 我猜是一条腿的重量，两条腿是 1/4 似乎不太合理。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 显然一条
<imtxc> NoIE: 哎呀
<imtxc> NoIE: 你也好奇这个问题？
<imtxc> NoIE: 前两天有人想把我的腿切下来称呢
<NoIE> imtxc: 报警了没？
<adam8157> hamo: 赞
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> "17:01 < hamo> onlylove: 在test case的代码一开始return true; 保证这个过"
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的，屡试不爽
<adam8157> cc 二爷
<hamo> zenNamaste: 土豪你这耳机不错啊，借我多听几天吧..要的时候过来我桌子上拿
<adam8157> hamo: 好
<zenNamaste> hamo: 没问题
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 窝的飞利浦也可以
<zenNamaste> hamo: 作为一个专业qe, 不得不批评你, 太低端了.
 * adam8157 等amazon特价买k420
<zenNamaste> hamo: 我还会打印一句: 64/64 all pass
<hamo> zenNamaste: 现用耳机：路边10块钱的那种
<zenNamaste> hamo: 让大家知道, 一共测试了64项, 都通过了
<zenNamaste> hamo: 我现在的, 不要钱...
<hamo> zenNamaste: 乃是土豪，不能比
<adam8157> 我现在的飞利浦当时特价109好像
<gfrog> NoIE: http://www.askabiologist.org.uk/answers/viewtopic.php?id=1477
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ What is the weight of a human leg? [answer updated] (Page 1) - Human Biology and Evolution - Ask a Biologist Q&A
<gfrog> NoIE: 没你想象的那么重，竟然只占全身重量的7%
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo zenNamaste 乃们都low爆了，怎么能写这么低端的代码呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没我啥事儿 我不会写代码
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo zenNamaste 显然要做个选项放配置文件里，让它pass就pass，让他fail就fail
<NoIE> gfrog: 哦，太好了，谢谢。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo zenNamaste 有时候test是需要fail的
<zenNamaste> ... ... ... gfrog 犇
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 速速改你的bug去
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不会. 你来帮我修?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: return true啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 给我推荐个信号超级强的路由 价格要10
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦. 不会用参数...
<yunfan> imtxc: 价格要100-200之间
<yh> 下班，下班。。。。
<happyaron> 你们都下班了
<happyaron> 唉
 * hamo 我也想下班...
<happyaron> 还在开会的苦逼
<happyaron> 我是
<huntxu> happyaron: 你一天就开两个会就走了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我在听你开会
<huntxu> 领导
<adam8157> happyaron: 听到我咳嗽了吧
<happyaron> adam8157: ?
<happyaron> adam8157: 再咳嗽一下
<adam8157> happyaron: 公网IP什么的, 词库什么的
<happyaron> huntxu: ...哪有
<adam8157> happyaron: git
<happyaron> en
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然偷窥蓉蓉
<huntxu> 不对，偷听
<adam8157> huntxu: 炒饭大师
 * imtxc 饭咋还不来
<huntxu> adam8157: 是炒饭小王子
<huntxu> adam8157: 我连蚝烙都做出来了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 蚵仔煎?
<huntxu> adam8157: da
<adam8157> huntxu: 快递十斤来
<huntxu> adam8157: 这玩意就是要现场吃，10分钟都不行
<adam8157> huntxu: 来北京做给我吃
<huntxu> adam8157: 北京没见过新鲜蚝
<hamo> huntxu: 报销路费房费我们组团去吃
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋居然不吹水
<huntxu> hamo: 布达佩斯太远
<happyaron> huntxu: 你报销就可以了
<happyaron> huntxu: 远不是问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 非工作时间好忙的, 别闹
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> hamo: 毛
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 报不起
 * hamo 以前百度有个同事，副业收入和主业的5倍...啧啧啧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 啊, 那个坑没了, 刚你老板在说
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是呀...
<gfrog> hamo: 目测我司有比这多的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 心疼... 1k刀
<adam8157> hamo: 忙着思考人生, 不是副业
<huntxu> 啧啧，都是有副业的人
 * hamo 都是壕啊...
<adam8157> bcao: 那个坑没了
 * zhan 羡慕
 * happyaron 羡慕
<hamo> adam8157: 啥坑？
<bcao> adam8157, 我听说了
 * nyfair 这破公司网络太恶心。无论下载什么东西，10m 2m 1m 500kb... 一直到平均每秒10kb
<adam8157> hamo: certfication
<nyfair> 什么原因造成的？
<adam8157> nyfair: 限速
<happyaron> nyfair: QoS咯
<hamo> adam8157: 坑填上了？
<nyfair> 限速不限初始速度？
<adam8157> hamo: 刚你老板说的
<bcao> adam8157, 我和你们米国的HR发邮件了，告诉她哥对她发的哪个职位有兴趣，如果又openning 通知我
<bcao> adam8157, 你说她会通知我么
<hamo> 。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 我们没有美国HR
<bcao> adam8157, 你确定？
<hamo> bcao: 腐国人
<adam8157> bcao: 确定, 都是腐国的
<bcao> adam8157, 就是我给你发的哪个link的poster
<adam8157> bcao: 我司hc在腐国, 别闹
<bcao> adam8157, 我知道阿
<adam8157> hq
 * nyfair 求内推
<adam8157> nyfair: 雇不起你
<happyaron> nyfair: 雇不起
<nyfair> 。。。
<bcao> Bushra Sarwar
<huntxu> nyfair: 雇不起
<adam8157> happyaron: 今天各种合拍哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是，看你说了我来复述的
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> 我只要蛋壕20mins的收入当月薪
<huntxu> nyfair: 那也是高薪
<zhan> 高
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们有米国HR
<huntxu> 看来你不知道壕蛋1m多少
<happyaron> 哇哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚来不久
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<adam8157> 口亨
<adam8157> 老欺负我
<huntxu> 脱帽致敬
<zhan> 路上掉100w，他看了都不捡的，捡钱浪费的时间都够好几个了
<nyfair> 敲你们这丑陋的样子
<gfrog> bcao: 你还想着open的职位？ 早咋不来
<gfrog> bcao: 还能让 adam8157 卖掉你
<bcao> gfrog, 我没注意阿
<gfrog> bcao: 早跟你说过啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 他屁事儿多
<bcao> https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13044435
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Quality Assurance Engineer at Canonical Ltd. in Home-based (North America/Europe) Preferred - Job | LinkedIn
<bcao> gfrog, 我说的是这个
<bcao> 不是你说的哪个
<gfrog> bcao: 这坑也有了
<gfrog> bcao: 我也说过
<huntxu> bcao: 这个时区挑战太大
<bcao> gfrog, 你啥时候说过。。
<bcao> huntxu, 时区从来都不是问题
<bcao> 上个星期哥一直工作在以色列市区
<gfrog> bcao: 微信irc都说过
<bcao> gfrog, 你啥时候和我说过这个职位。。。
<adam8157> 市区哦 啧啧
<gfrog> bcao: 我自己还申请过，他们team老板说location不是问题，可以调
<bcao> 要是我这个职位我要投了。基本上完全符合。。。
<gebjgd> bcao: 以色列女人如何
<huntxu> bcao: 下个星期开始，我会连续一个月执行里约时区
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<bcao> gebjgd, 我哪里知道
<gebjgd> bcao: 口活好么
<happyaron> huntxu: eayun这么高达了
<bcao> adam8157, 着都能忍。。。
<gebjgd> bcao: 你这种便利都不利用
<nyfair> gebjgd: 体味比较重，如果你有这方面癖好
<gfrog> bcao: 有合适职位我都在频道里贴，你自己不看就怪不得别人了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我不调时区, 该看看
<bcao> gfrog, 无所谓
<huntxu> happyaron: 世界杯 =.=
<bcao> 下次威信我把
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<bcao> 我自己也看着
<adam8157> bcao: 我忍啥?
<bcao> adam8157, 没事
<huntxu> adam8157: 其实后半夜基本撑不住
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃要去Rio嘛 remote壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 估计6点场的看不了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看西甲的人, 你这英超的能比么?
 * adam8157 联想桥物美有卖Rio!
<nyfair> rio是什么
<zhan> 那个酒？
<huntxu> adam8157: sigh
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以西甲的商业运作一直渣
<gebjgd> nyfair: 有香水
<adam8157> huntxu: 市区不行啊, 中午十二点踢个毛
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕乃最近amazon买东西不？球带本书
<bcao> gfrog, 下次有好职位发威信朋友圈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 等羽绒服特价
<huntxu> adam8157: 英超早场都是中午12点啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 英足总贴钱
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕乃最近amazon买东西不？求带份游戏
<bcao> adam8157, 买啥羽绒服
<bcao> 买个毛绒内裤酒醒了
<adam8157> huntxu: 英国常年阴天 和西班牙比不了
<gfrog> bcao: 那多麻烦
<gfrog> adam8157: 这得等到啥时候
<iLucky> Test
<bcao> gfrog, 不麻烦阿。。
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  17:39
<gfrog> adam8157: 米国淘个MHW吧 cc zenNamaste
<gfrog> zenNamaste: happyaron hamo 中国amazon球凑单
<hamo> gfrog: 买啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 书
<zenNamaste> gfrog: MHW的啥呀?
<nyfair> 350准备买个dmm 10000点账号，有人来和我团购一起买东西吗？
<gfrog> hamo: 33羊，差了十几块
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 想买件大象的衬衣
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 土壕铛要买羽绒服
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 穿衬衣的壕
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哪款? adam8157 哥伦比亚的?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你买牙膏? 我也买啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<adam8157> gfrog: 佳洁士全能7效
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 这玩意不是超市更便宜么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你买啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 书啊，书啊，书
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/独裁者手册-布鲁斯•布鲁诺•德•梅斯奎塔/dp/B00K43QQQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402307174&sr=8-1&keywords=独裁者手册
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你带？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不要啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你贴这个干毛线……
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/299687.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu One服务正式关闭_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 土豪你得买雪豹或者狮王
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 牙刷是狮王的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 有钱人!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 拜壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 果然是日薪2ow
 * hamo 日薪？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 狮王的细齿洁而已......
 * nyfair 拜壕
<nyfair> 群我不壕
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛你最壕了
 * gfrog 空调可算停了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还不走?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是你风格呀.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 再做十个就走
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那你做呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坐着, 啥时候能做完?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: boss在... sigh
<faonecze> exit
<onlylove> 居然跑了，阿当居然给候总摘帽，明显不打算活了
<onlylove> 尼玛去驻场还要模拟面试
<onlylove> 真要命
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4192.html 养 猫 : 物理老师讲电的原理:"摩擦可以生电。比方说,只要逆着抚摸猫的皮毛,就可以看到电火花。" "天哪,"一个小女孩叫道,"那发电站得养多少猫啊！ "
<happyaron> gfrog: 没啥要买的暂时
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Lubuntu使用QT creator时报错，无法切换到工作目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460645 源代码可以正常编译，但是不能调试， 截图如上， 实际上可以找到该目录，并且目录中有已经编译好的可执行文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkgb — 2014-06-09 19:22
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Lubuntu使用QT creator时报错，无法切换到工作目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460645 源代码可以正常编译，但是不能调试， 截图如上， 实际上可以找到该目录，并且目录中有已经编译好的可执行文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkgb — 2014-06-09 19:22
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 越来越多的电脑“预装”linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460647 今天去电脑城，看到正在把电脑中的win7系统删了，装 linux，我问了下，是ms不让装测试系统。。。不过也好，对linux的普遍有帮助，看了他们预装的ubuntu，感觉挺不错的 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-06-09 19:31
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3095238661
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 大家能帮我解决一个java线程的问题吗？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<tcstory> 帮帮我看看吗
<evol> 周末在ubuntu14搭建了三种vpn,为毛用raccoon搭建的来l2pt/ipsec通过ios可以连,自家ubuntu系统却不可以
<evol> 服务器是vps 客户端是我自己的电脑 均为ubuntu14
<evol>  /topic
<billlee> evol: 在 Ubuntu 连 L2TP/IPSec 需要 openswan 和 xl2tpd
<evol> 恩 我安装了network-manager-l2tp
<evol> 看到附带安装了这两个软件
<evol> 但是我觉得openswan是不是不兼容raccon搭建的l2tp啊
<billlee> evol: 你可以看看 /log/message/syslog 里面记录了的日志
<evol> 我试过raccon -F
<evol> 电脑连接无输出
<evol> ios可以看到连接建立
<billlee> evol: 我是说看看客户端的日志
<evol> 好的 我来看下
<evol> <error> [1402301351.518235] [nm-vpn-connection.c:1324] plugin_need_secrets_cb(): (02b02a57-5010-4809-9d07-d2a252d2ed46/L2TP) plugin NeedSecrets request #1 failed: dbus-glib-error-quark Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.5" (uid=0 pid=962 comm="NetworkManager ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.VPN.Plugin" member="NeedSecrets" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedes
<evol> plugin NeedSecrets request #1 failed 该不会是指我没填密码吧,,,
<billlee> evol: 貌似是 dbus 权限的问题，你可以看看 http://alexmufatti.it/2011/02/14/networkmanager-openvpn-secrets-error/
<^k^> billlee: ⇪ NetworkManager: openvpn secrets error | Alex Mufatti
<evol> 我先去看看...
<iLucky> Test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  20:21
<evol> 目测没有这个文件
<iLucky> 你妹
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  20:25
<evol> 找到了居然
<iLucky> 求推荐个wp下的irc客户端
<iLucky> 现在这个太难用了
<stmsgebjgd> iLucky: 谁让你买wp的
<iLucky> 昨天头脑一热京东买了个1020
<Tarstingo> “恭喜你，读大学了。”  “不！我是上大学的。”
<iLucky> 这里还有人用wp吗？
<stmsgebjgd> iLucky: 真年头  傻子才买
<October21> How much？
<stmsgebjgd> iLucky: 这年头 傻子才买
<iLucky> 2499
<October21> 嗯，比较便宜
<stmsgebjgd> iLucky: 豪啊
<iLucky> stm的消息我看不到
<iLucky> 现在你们两个的我都看不到了
<October21> iLucky: ？
<October21> iLucky: what's up?
<iLucky> 这个可恶的客户端
<iLucky> octorber21好像只能看到英文
<iLucky> october21
<October21> 那你怎么能用英文？
<October21> 那你怎么能用中文？
<October21> iLucky: search for other irc client and try one by one
<iLucky> october21看不了中文
<iLucky> 要流量啊！
<iLucky> 没无线网真要命
<October21> iLucky: just try
<October21> iLucky: crack
<iLucky> 这里要是有wp用户就好了
<stmsgebjgd> iLucky: never for ever
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 你太直接了吧？
<iLucky> Is crack a client?
<October21> iLucky: no
<October21> crack wifi
<iLucky> zenNamaste do u know any useful irc client for WP?
<zenNamaste> obviously no
<iLucky> October21 我不知道这个东西，可能真的等到我我有无线网在一个个试吧
<iLucky> wp用户真苦逼
<iLucky> 锁个屏都能断开
<stmsgebjgd> 啊哈哈哈
<October21> 那是后台的策略吧？
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 得瑟个啥
<iLucky> Nobody use WP ?
<alpha080> 哦发course
<iLucky> 算了，明天蹭无线网再try吧
<stmsgebjgd> 弱智才买wp
<TuxZZ> 大家好
<TuxZZ> 我在用cmake编译一个项目
<^k^> TuxZZ:点点点.  21:02
<TuxZZ> 在linux下它编译运行完全正常
<TuxZZ> 但是在mingw和cygwin下它可以编译，但是安装时却不会安装.dll文件，只会安装.dll.a
<TuxZZ> 我弄了两天都解决不了
<TuxZZ> 大家能帮我看看是什么问题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我试用过 安卓 WP ios7.1.1 ，还是 安卓好用
<TuxZZ> 谢谢
<TuxZZ> https://github.com/Rocaloid/RFNL/blob/master/src/CMakeLists.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RFNL/src/CMakeLists.txt at master · Rocaloid/RFNL · GitHub
<TuxZZ> 这是我的cmake文件
<^k^> TuxZZ: define:大家能帮我看看 not defined.
<jiero> yooo
 * jiero 摸摸 iSUSE
 * jiero 睡醒了
<jiero> October22   哈，能量不足了，最近吃多睡多，
<October22> jiero: 打鸡血
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 脾虚
<evol> 折腾回来了
<evol> 还是连不上
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  可能。
<jiero> October22: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 再加上 肾亏
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> 明白，自己是主观意愿。
 * jiero 抱抱 CyrusYzGTt
 * CyrusYzGTt 将 jiero 拉去地狱享受 十九层的待遇
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 运行在书桌上的linux服务器, 开ssh给大家玩(可用来fq) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460648 网址 https://lcy9.cn/linuxssh/ (选国外服务器可以fq) fq方法：http://my.oschina.net/u/134913/blog/277397 这个小小的作品源於心血来潮的一个念想 当我意识到全天运行的htpc可以做更多事情时，
<^k^>  ─> 就很自然的想到为Linux在大众的普及做一些事情 也许是微不足道的 当然也可能是没有回报的 但是我会坚持下去，希望你们也是 - …
<yimao> d
<yimao> /nick<tm>/ME
 * yimao 
 * yimao 
<yimao> d
<yimao> say<hh>
<yimao> how to
<freeflying> jiero: duckduckgo也被墙了啊
<yimao> names
<yimao> ls
<yimao> 有人吗
<^k^> yimao:点点点.  23:00
<yimao> Aoy:aa
 * sanmao 
<qqqq> 大家都睡了吗
<knownbad> ZZZzzz
<qqqq> HHHHhhh
<qqqq> 大家都不说话啊
<hoxily> qqqq: 快支睡觉。
<hoxily> qqqq: 快去睡觉。
<qqqq> <hoxily> <OK>
<hoxily> qqqq: 要是无聊去看logs
<hoxily> qqqq: irclogs.ubuntu.com 里面有这个频道以前的log记录。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<qqqq> WHERE
<jusss> qqqq: tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<hoxily> jusss: <-- ping
<jusss> hoxily: :-)
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬，long time no see
<knownbad> 基佬，you're still here.
<jusss> :-)
<qqqq> ^<^
<jusss> hoxily: lisp是个很棒的语言，你也学学吧
<jusss> 纠结的是方言太多不知道学哪个
<jusss> 喜欢scheme的干净，但是scheme不支持动态作用域
<jusss> cl支持动态和词法，但是干净没scheme干净，太多应用的宏了
<jusss> elisp也很不错，但貌似中文资料略少
<jusss> 现在又发现了newlisp
<jusss> 每个都不一样
<jusss> 唉 :-(
<hoxily> jusss: 有个办法，你看看行不： 自己写个lisp dialect
<hoxily> jusss: 把你想要的通通加进去。
<qqqq> 个人学习程序多年只会C and pascal,在大神面前很惭愧
 * hoxily 抱抱 jusss stmsgebjgd
<hoxily> 明天见
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼兄。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼
<jiero> freeflying: 在北京可能是 duckduckgo 不行了，我这里没问题。
<jiero> knownbad: 不过还是只能睡6个小时呢。
 * jiero 有点奇怪了
<knownbad> 简单，一棒打昏你。
<jiero> knownbad: 上次晕了，结果只睡了3个小时。
<jiero> knownbad:  陪着孩子玩去？还是在上班？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  。。。大麦
<knownbad> 不是在陪你吗？
<knownbad> 孩子。
<jiero> knownbad:  :)
<jiero> knownbad:  谢谢你
<knownbad> 还当真？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu使用QT creator时报错：无法切换到工作目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460663 纠结了好几天，恨不得重装系统了， 源代码可以正常编译，但是不能调试， 截图如上， 实际上可以找到该目录，并且目录中有已经编译好的可执行文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkgb —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-06-10 8:02
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 昨夜安了14.04，但网络怎么超级卡，dropbox下不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460664 昨夜用U盘安了14.04作为桌面，网络能连，但firefox打开网页超卡，连QQ这种网页都几分钟才打开，但我在windows下下载是是1M/s, 另外想下载个dropbox，安了dropbox.deb,但是无法连接到dropbox继续
<^k^>  ─> 安装 请各位前辈提供一些经验 统计信息: 发表于 由 杨幂17岁 — 2014-06-10 8:11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Xubuntu 鼠标自己主动移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460666 我的笔记本 用摇杆的时候， Xubuntu 鼠标自己会向某一个方向主动移动2公分左右。 这是为什么呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-10 8:40
<jiero> 。果然。
<sennn> 早上好！
 * jiero 掐掐 sennn
<sennn> 我在星巴克，Ｏ（∩＿∩）Ｏ哈哈～
 * yh aaa yh
<sennn> 有沒有徐州的朋友，來星巴克坐坐！
<yh> 没玩儿过irc,试试各个命令。嘿嘿
<yh> /?
<xixihaha> wo.s
<gad-zllang> \/help
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 14.04 64位 steam 报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460669 STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0_client) Uploading dump (out-of-process) [proxy ''] /tmp/dumps/crash_20140609120357_1.dmp /home/ming/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: 行 755: 2713 段错误 $STEAM_DEBUGGE
<^k^>  ─> R "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@" mv: 无法获取"/home/ming/.steam/registry.vdf" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录 Installing bootstrap /home/ming …
<yh> www.google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何设置一个工作区对应一个显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460670 目前机子有两个显示器，运行着ubuntu14，要怎样设置才能让一个工作区对应一个显示器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 applemind — 2014-06-10 9:48
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/52639/drop-standing-desk
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 别站着编程：站着工作未必对你的健康有好处 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为何我不论Ａ卡Ｎ卡播放视频画面都会撕裂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460672 系统12.04，自动升级的源内最新内核，Ｎ卡装的源内闭源驱动，Ａ卡开源驱动；为何我不论Ａ卡Ｎ卡不管什么播放器播放视频画面都会撕裂？怎么办？求大神解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 supern
<^k^>  ─> an — 2014-06-10 9:53
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu12.04 如何禁止某个用户上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460673 服务器是多用户ssh登录，我有root权限，如何禁止某个用户的上网功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 killer_1 — 2014-06-10 10:02
<onlylove> 幸亏让我写的那个东西不是python，不然这种没缩进的破烂添加方式没法过了
<onlylove> 也许我可以往里面填空格
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装wine qq 的最新教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460674 wine 1.7.19 装后 点已下载的。EXE 老是提示 装入程序 发生一个错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 anin21 — 2014-06-10 10:04
<zenNamaste> ofan: 有消息?
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<eexp> 空格君。 onlylove
<eexp> imtxc: 掐掐 zenNamaste 玩不
<imtxc> 掐
<zhan> 依依暴力啊
 * jiero 掐掐 eexp
 * jiero 知道大家都想要掐掐 eexp
<Destine> eexp, 为啥要掐你？
 * onlylove 掐掐 eexp
<onlylove> 那些动不动就群发邮件的是不是傻……
<jiero> onlylove: 是喜欢
<onlylove> jiero: 邮箱给我，我天天骚扰你
<jiero> onlylove: 黑名单
<onlylove> jiero: 公司邮箱你敢拉黑？
<jiero> Destine: 。我明白了。我是骚扰过度了。
<onlylove> Destine: 简而言之，啾啾是被 jiero吓跑的
<Destine> jiero, 怎么明白的？
<Destine> onlylove, 你就别说他啦。
<onlylove> Destine: 被骚扰那么久，小小报复下 :)
<wzssyqa> jiero: 骚扰到什么程度？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 像是挺严重的程度。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你是抱着电话就不放了么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 知道夺命连环call么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 传说中的呼死你？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 人肉的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 呼死你是机器的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这不是逼人家换号么
<boosure> yum
<jiero> Destine:  被回复的语句内容越来越短
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没有打电话，最近。
<Destine> jiero, 你是个什么频率呢？
<jiero> Destine: 。一天 一次 :)
<Destine> jiero, 那也不算很多啊。
<Destine> 就算我不喜欢一个男生，他一天联系我一次问题不大吧。
<eexp> Destine: 你意思是，要我们每天都联系下你？给电话啊
<jiero> Destine:  因为她不喜欢拒绝请求。。。
<jiero> lol
<sennn> 有沒有徐州的朋友
<sennn> ？
<eexp> 现在外面不给电话的，会被砍的哦。lol
<jiero> Destine: 所以还是躲着好。
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼。看到没。找美女要电话，直接要
<Destine> eexp, 怪不得大家都掐你，活该。
<jiero> eexp: 对啊。
<eexp> Destine: 乖
<Destine> eexp, 死ee。
 * jiero 支持 Destine也加入掐eexp
<onlylove> eexp: 你怎么混的啊，死ee 破ee……妹子都这么称呼你
<wzssyqa> 怎么掐ee，我也想试试
 * Destine 掐掐 ee
<eexp> 美女骂人，都是爱称啊。笨 onlylove
<eexp> wzssyqa: 袜子，有妹子了没。
<Destine> 。。。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 没呢
 * jiero 没记得被骂过。所以没有爱称。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 人不鸟我
<onlylove> banban不在，没法求证了，不过可以找 Destine求证
<eexp> wzssyqa: 要电话啊。找 Destine
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<yh> \/me "动作" UID.
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。怎么会
<Destine> eexp, 他有我电话很多年了。
<eexp> jiero: 摸摸
<wzssyqa> eexp: 你就会要电话？
<eexp> 。。@@@
 * xixihaha 恰恰 Destine 
<jiero> 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 怎么不会
<Destine> xixihaha, 你谁？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我靠，我发现我那北京号各种被骚扰啊……
<imtxc> jiero: 你又咋了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个号废掉的节奏
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 被贴大街上了？
<jiero> imtxc:  我？我现在除了睡觉还是6小时封顶，其他基本正常了
<onlylove> xixihaha: 赶紧道歉，小心点
<wzssyqa> xixihaha: ^
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概 jiero没吃药今天
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<Destine> xi
<Destine> xixihaha, 问你呢。
<jiero> haha
<eexp> jiero: 派你搜罗美女照片
<wzssyqa> 估计吓尿了
<onlylove> xixihaha: 再不回话，就真的被kick了
<Destine> 有人认识这货么？
<jiero> eexp:  呃，你自己很习惯吧，我习惯是搜罗认识的人的照片。
<xixihaha> halou
<eexp> xixihaha: 你谁啊。尿去了？
<eexp> jiero: 赞
<Destine> 不认识我kick了。
<xixihaha> why
<yh> 8年的电话号码 每天 N个保险推销，+N个银行贷款，+1~2个歌华有线，+1中国邮政局，+N条开发票短信和银行帐号
<jiero> xixihaha:  力量就是胜利
<eexp> 你们继续围观。我回家睡觉去了。
<onlylove> xixihaha: 没有why
<onlylove> xixihaha: 你掐了人家不和人说你是谁
<Destine> ee好爽，可以回家睡觉。。。
<zhan> 依依早些年就是老板了
<onlylove> Destine: 我猜ee是昨晚没睡，通宵到现在
<zhan> 有小蜜干活呢
<xixihaha> 恰恰
<happyaron> ee是土豪
<happyaron> ee是频道里真正的土豪
<Destine> 似乎ee是很有钱。
<happyaron> Destine: ee交税几乎有我工资多。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 比我想像的少
<xixihaha> 女人三句不离钱
<Destine> happyaron, 还敢跟我谈工资。。。
<Destine> xixihaha, 你有完没完？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他不是老板啦。
<happyaron> Destine: 肿么的
<Destine> happyaron, 不肿么，坐等你修输入法。
<Destine> happyaron, hiahia～
<happyaron> Destine: 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 再修就修跪了亲。
<onlylove> happyaron: 修！
 * wzssyqa 为 xixihaha 还不如我的情商这件事感到深深的担忧
<onlylove> xixihaha: aron是男的，别乱扯，你要是开罪俩op，你就别混了，跑路吧
<Destine> wzssyqa, 同担忧，感觉我很快就忍不住要ban他了。
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: xixihaha 啥都没做怎么就被t了?
<yh> lol打多了
<Destine> zenNamaste, 他掐我。
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 掐了悦姐
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 往上翻
<zhan> 哈哈
<zenNamaste> Destine: .. .. .. 没有呀
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<zenNamaste> Destine: 只有恰恰, 瓜子来的
<Destine> zenNamaste, 。。。
<happyaron> xixihaha: 你真的no zuo no die
<happyaron> xixihaha: 你可记住这是好言相劝啊
<zenNamaste> www.qiaqia.com.cn   ...  我去, 竟然是洽洽
<zenNamaste> 奶奶的, 我打不开洽洽官网了...
<zenNamaste> 不是倒闭了吧?
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 看广告要用心
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 恩, 我错了
<xixihaha> 掐毛
<Destine> 所以我可以动手了么？
<happyaron> Destine: ^^^
 * wzssyqa 捂住了眼睛
 * zenNamaste 不忍直视...
<iMadper> ...
<wzssyqa> 似乎整个电信通遭殃了？
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 我用错自定义命令了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你激动个毛...
<Destine> wzssyqa, 没那么大。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我把/iai 卜全成iao了
<happyaron> iMadper: 看不懂啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你deop呀...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我说上面那句
<happyaron> 我把/iai 卜全成iao了
<iMadper> ...
<Destine> iMadper, 好了。
<bcao> iMadper, 森森的觉得在这个channel混没op不能乱说话阿
<Destine> iMadper, 你不是要deop么？
 * iMadper nnnd, 我招谁惹谁了... 连续deop...
<iMadper> Destine: 不是...
<Destine> iMadper, 不是你要的deop啊？
<iMadper> bcao: 我去, 我觉得有了op我都不敢说话了
<bcao> iMadper, 别闹
<iMadper> happyaron: 都是我自己定义的命令
<Destine> 没事的时候我也不挂呀。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是问, 你莫名其妙给我deop干嘛...
<iMadper> Destine: ^^
<happyaron> iMadper: 看你激动了。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 是我激动了?...
<Destine> iMadper, 哦。。。不好意思误伤了，自己加上吧。
<bcao> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 我好些年没t人了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 自杀自杀
<happyaron> iMadper: 频道里多年不见自杀的了
<iMadper> bcao: 其实咱俩一个等级的人权
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:08
<iMadper> bcao: 整个频道都有深深的恐怖感
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 电信通不会就这么一个ip吧？
<Destine> 唉，是好久没自杀了，谁玩儿一个。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 刚才禁了一个C
<imtxc> Destine: 给我个帽子
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 一个C段……
<Destine> wzssyqa, 电信通就一个c？
<imtxc> Destine: 我来表演吧
<wzssyqa> Destine: 也多不哪里去吧
<happyaron> w
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 怎么可能……
 * iMadper 还好虽然我是电信通, 但是我用的vps登陆的
 * iMadper 不然真被你们玩死了
 * iMadper 鄙视坏荣
<Destine> iMadper, 误伤了可以gtalk找我嘛。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 不用gtalk
<bcao> iMadper, bienao ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 求自杀啊
<Destine> happyaron, 表演个自杀？
 * iMadper 我去, 别
<happyaron> Destine: 我吗？
<iMadper> happyaron: 表演个自杀
<Destine> 都行吧。
 * imtxc 没人给op啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 起哄吧你就。。。
 * iMadper 差点儿一口水喷出来
<happyaron> 给我op
 * bcao 昨天还看到 adamXXX kicked adamXXXX
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 不是盐汽水？
<Destine> 大家都不表演。。。
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 不是, 清水. 最近减肥, 不喝有热量的了
<happyaron> Destine: 没op表演不能啊～
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 我也不知道盐汽水是啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天你是被起哄对象？
<RainFlying> onlylove
<onlylove> RainFlying: 啥？
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 我也不知道，
<Destine> happyaron, 来一个～
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 只是从某肥皂剧中看到过
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 哦.
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 爱情公寓么
<Destine> 我自杀一个玩玩。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: y
<onlylove> happyaron: 爱情公寓
<iMadper> 殉情
<jiero> 。。。
<wzssyqa> 。。
<bcao> ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 被看到你就灿烂
<onlylove> iMadper: 惨了
<Destine> 烦躁，看不到log。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 保持队形
<onlylove> 。
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 你要再说一遍么
<onlylove> 袜子说要保持队形
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 啥?
<jiero> ... 什么队形，没看见
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
<wzssyqa> jiero: 点点点
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 我怕啥...
 * onlylove 看 iMadper卖萌
 * jiero 知道 iMadper很萌
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我来 at 一下。
<iMadper> wzssyqa: onlylove: 你们怕被t被ban嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 今！天！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 我不是很怕
<onlylove> iMadper: 会有人给报仇的
<happyaron> Destine: 貌似最近频道里流行这个。
<iMadper> wzssyqa: onlylove: 就是的.
 * bcao 发现都是又后台的主。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu firefox 29.0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460679 本人菜鸟一个,求问,为何ubuntu不能自动升级至官方的最新版本.ubuntu 29.0.1? 有没有一个可用的ubuntu14.04 的stable ppa源? 统计信息: 发表于 由 junesiwei — 2014-06-10 11:12
<Destine> happyaron, 什么状况？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你今天仓鼠次多了？
<jiero> Destine happyaron onlylove wzssyqa iMadper 今！天！我！没！吃！药！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<happyaron> Destine: 从 cherrot 那里学来的。。。
<onlylove> ……
 * iMadper 整个人都不好了... 你们正常点儿...
<Destine> 我。。。学不会。。。
<Destine> 算了。
 * happyaron giggles
 * onlylove 喂 jiero 次仓鼠
<wzssyqa> 看到 baohua 还以为是 banban 呢
<zhan> 喂蚊子不错
<Destine> wzssyqa, 嗯，我也以为是banban。
<happyaron> ban两次姐已经多年不见踪影了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还有你那传家宝姐也不见踪影
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟banban一起失踪的, 是cfy
<happyaron> iMadper: 对
<Destine> iMadper, 不是delicatate啊？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我坚信cfy现在用一个b开头的名字藏在这里
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个就从来没来过这屋吧
<iMadper> Destine: 不认识那个
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是么
<wzssyqa> bcao: 是你么？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 他是论坛的是么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该没吧，我记得我在TI的时候还见过banban
<happyaron> http://detail.1688.com/offer/1087256713.html
<bcao> wzssyqa, 什么？
<happyaron> 你们看这货
 * bcao 躺枪了？
<wzssyqa> Destine: 他说yrf呢
<happyaron> Destine: 飞刀斩尘
<Destine> wzssyqa, 我知道。
 * Destine 被聊晕了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 这货……50盘，还不上存储？
<onlylove> happyaron: 这么大密度，确定硬盘散热没问题？
 * bcao 也晕了
<wzssyqa> bcao: 因为你不知道上下文
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/70549/#comment-50907
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如果看了此文你还不懂傅里叶变换，那就过来掐死我吧【完整版】 - 博客 - 伯乐在线 (@ jobbole.com)
<onlylove> 傅里叶变换……
<bcao> wzssyqa, 我看了下，没看懂，，是把我当别人了？
<happyaron> bcao: 和你没啥关系……
<happyaron> onlylove: 谁知道啊
<bcao> happyaron, en
<Destine> bcao, 不用理大家，大家在神经着。
 * bcao 握手 Destine 
<onlylove> 我的北京号我真的考虑要扔掉了……
<onlylove> 一上午接俩广告电话
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 因为你要跑路了？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不跑……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是骚扰电话太多了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 要不要设置白名单
<wzssyqa> 饿了。觅食去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那么高级的功能我怎么会用
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 只允许电话本上的打进来
<happyaron> Destine: 神经之后精神好么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 电话本上没有的一概拒接
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我一穷鬼，又没有人骚扰我
<Destine> happyaron, 一般，看到电脑就想睡觉。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我怀疑我买这号之前，这号就已经废了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那以后买新放的号段
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 京东通信？
<wzssyqa> 最惹不起的 kk 回啦了
<happyaron> Destine: 我也困，一起睡
<Destine> ^k^, 卖萌。
<Destine> 谁有大小眼儿。。。
 * happyaron 举手
<Destine> happyaron, 放上来。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 修输入法呢
<happyaron> Destine: 等从箱子底儿翻出来再放上
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的号最近被骚扰也超级多
<yunfan> 联通果然靠不住
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 最近发财了？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 没
<hello> ls
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是移动的啊……怕哪天跑远了联通没信号一直没用
<^k^> Destine, .. 休息一下 ..  11:33
<onlylove> 我上学的时候，高数老师早这么给我讲傅氏变换，不就好了……
<onlylove> 哎……
<hello> 有人使用 Source Insight 吗
<hello> ls
<hello> hello
<hello> pwd
<hello> ls
<hello> 有人使用 Source Insight 吗
<^k^> hello:点点点.  11:41
<wzssyqa> hello: 蛇精病？
<hello> wzssyqa: 操你妹
<jiero> 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我应该踢他，对么？
<jiero> hello:  打包一下，拜拜，再见
<hello> wzssyqa: 操你妹两次
<jiero> wz
<hello> wzssyqa: 操你妹三次
<jiero> wzssyqa: 对。ban了
<wzssyqa> 根本不懂开玩笑啊。而且吃了枪药了
<wzssyqa> 阿门，深圳电信
<Mr_Otaku> 各位大神 仓库里的wine 哪个是最新的?
<nyfair> wine官网的repo更定是最新的
<Mr_Otaku> playonlinux 好用么?
<Mr_Otaku> 我是说 就仓库里的来说 是叫做 wine 还是叫做 wine1.6
<nyfair> 叫wine1.7...
<Mr_Otaku> 只有官方源 没看到1.7
<nyfair> wine不是官方？难道ubuntu叫官方？
<Mr_Otaku> 不是 我是说 ubuntu的官方源
<nyfair> 这里没人用ubuntu，推荐上论坛
<Mr_Otaku> 以前被虐过 现在不怎么敢玩官方源收录之外的包
<Mr_Otaku> 额 可这频道..
<nyfair> 我是说真的
<nyfair> 有大便有贱兔有帽帽有suse有win8有mac有bsd，就是没ubuntu的
<nyfair> 貌似arch更多
<Mr_Otaku> 好吧
<nyfair> 其实下载个盗版的crossover让它自动更新吧，一劳永逸
<Mr_Otaku> 这玩意有破解么
<Mr_Otaku> 不是收费的么 我在mac下用国
<nyfair> 有keygen
<Mr_Otaku> ok 我去搜一下
<Mr_Otaku> 这现象太怪异了
<Mr_Otaku> ubuntu-cn 没有用ubuntu的
<nyfair> http://www.0daydown.com/12/14004.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ CrossOver v13.0.1 MacOSX 虚拟机软件 | 下载,百度云网盘,破解,Crack,注册,KeyGen,已付费,安装
<Mr_Otaku> ubuntu-jp 蹲了四天 没有人说过一句话
<Mr_Otaku> 是不是随便下载就能自己更新了
<iMadper> Mr_Otaku: 还是有用ubuntu的. 比如ee, 比如破马
<iMadper> Mr_Otaku: 我偶尔也会用一下
<Mr_Otaku> iMadper: 嗯嗯
<wzssyqa> Mr_Otaku: 这里几乎等于 #floss-cn-offtopic
<wzssyqa> mr
<Mr_Otaku> wzssyqa: 没去过 爬过去看看
<wzssyqa> Mr_Otaku: 这里的主题是炫富 happyaron fracting gfrog adam
<nyfair> そう、可哀想だよ
<wzssyqa> Mr_Otaku: 和追妹子 jiero wzssyqa onlylove
<Mr_Otaku> まじひくわい
<jiero> Mr_Otaku:  还有大叔们
<zhan> jiero 这几天不发表感慨了
<jiero> zhan: 因为实际就没什么。
<jiero> zhan:  我只不过是自己傻罢了
<Mr_Otaku> 我是大叔
<jiero> Mr_Otaku: 快点放孩子照片
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你 out 了 袜子
<nyfair> 11区流行哪个发行版？
<Mr_Otaku> jiero: 不放
<jiero> Mr_Otaku:  切
 * jiero 走了
<Mr_Otaku> 11区什么乱七八糟都有
<zhan> 伪大叔
<Mr_Otaku> crossover的kegen在哪里?
<nyfair> Linuxで動くオープンソースエロゲを作ろう！
<nyfair> Mr_Otaku: 你下那个mac版，里面有
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39868
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 第二支军方黑客组织曝光：61486部队
<Mr_Otaku> nyfair: 一样可以用在ubuntu的么
<nyfair> Mr_Otaku: 应该可以
<Mr_Otaku> エロげーですか　ワシにとっては無理の話だ
<nyfair> Mr_Otaku: 反正度娘云速度快，70多M几秒就下完了
<Mr_Otaku> 70m 一秒左右
<zhan> 这么快
<Mr_Otaku> 嗯
<Mr_Otaku> 极限下载速度是600mb/s
<zhan> 脚盆国么
<Mr_Otaku> 690,,
<Mr_Otaku> 不是
<Mr_Otaku> 大陆
<Mr_Otaku> 没有挂载dmg的东西
<Mr_Otaku> 又要去找..
<nyfair> shadowsocks client你们推荐哪个？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请使用过Okular的朋友帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460682 我的Okular刚才崩溃了一次.然后我选择重新打开pdf文件.结果这个pdf的注释和批注全都没了.... 花了一个多星期看这个pdf和写的那些注释..现在全没了. 请问问题在哪?有没有办法回复?真心跪求帮助... 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 qiuchuanlin — 2014-06-10 12:17
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 毛线
<onlylove> gfrog: 你要反驳袜子哪句？
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥玩儿？
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 妹纸咋样了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔，不带这么黑我的
 * gfrog busy
<freeflying> gfrog_busy: 哪有黑你啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 依然那个样子啊
<Mr_Otaku> nyfair: 那个镜像里没有keygen阿
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 快准狠
 * archl 没青春过么。
<archl> 切。。。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 wzssyqa  我感觉我一点优点都没有，在妹子面前。
<jiero> ...
<hells> topic
<Destine> 今天怎么了，好多人找ban。
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 又神经了
<Destine> ^k^, kk，几点啦？
<Destine> jiero1, 你怎么了？
<jiero> Destine:  我觉得我不会玩多数人玩的东西。所以么。
<Destine> jiero, 多数人玩什么？
<knownbad> 确实，你连打飞机都不会。
<Destine> knownbad, 你怎么又刺激他。
<jiero> Destine: 流行歌 电影 电视 评论 娱乐评论 各种流行小游戏。。。
<jiero> 美食
<Destine> jiero, 我也不太看那些。
<Destine> jiero, 哦，吃的我看。
<knownbad> 这是强化他心理。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<^k^> Destine, .. 休息一下 ..  13:08
<knownbad> jiero: 有女生陪又心疼你，不错了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我是被宠惯了。。。我都觉得。。。
<knownbad> 你知道我说的是谁？
<jiero> knownbad: ... 说实在的。。。太多了。。。
 * jiero 谢谢 Destine knownbad
<knownbad> 想多了，就上面刚说我那位。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首次有人工智能通过图灵测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460687 俄罗斯计算机“尤金”成为历史上第一个通过图灵测试的人工智能 在“人工智能之父”阿兰·图灵（Alan Turing）逝世60周年之际，英国科学家昨天（8日）宣布，一台超级计算机首次通过了“图灵测试”，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首次有人工智能通过图灵测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460688 俄罗斯计算机“尤金”成为历史上第一个通过图灵测试的人工智能 在“人工智能之父”阿兰·图灵（Alan Turing）逝世60周年之际，英国科学家昨天（8日）宣布，一台超级计算机首次通过了“图灵测试”，
<knownbad> 妈的，这个个性怎么能怪女孩不敢要呢？
<Destine> knownbad, 你见过他真人吗？
<knownbad> 没。
<Destine> knownbad, 其实真人还好的，不会让人觉得矫情，就是个比较腼腆的男生。
<knownbad> 一见面就乱棒打死他。
<knownbad> 问题是他心里不健康，腼腆不是问题。
<Destine> knownbad, 他也不想的。
<knownbad> 所以有 心理咨询师。
<iMadper> 谁心里健康...
<jiero> ....
 * iMadper <- 心理阴暗的很
<knownbad> 阴暗不是不健康。
 * nyfair <- 心理健康的很
<iMadper> bcao: 现在在这个频道, 压力好大呀
<bcao> iMadper, 恩，所以我还是少说话
<nyfair> freeflying: 快出来踢人
<bcao> 被T了还好， 被Ban了就尴尬了
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。什么是不健康。
<zhan> ban 了换个名字来，哈哈。
<zhan> jiero: 你好啰嗦，还纠结
<knownbad> 以你的年纪不打飞机有点意外。
<Destine> zhan, 总有我这种下手狠的，一ban一个c。
<gfrog_busy> bcao: ban了帽帽的cloak吧，lol
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 可能有心理和生理洁癖吧。
<gfrog> iMadper: 阴暗男你好
<bcao> gfrog, 你也开始心里阴暗了
<tracyone> 我进错频道了？
<jiero> knownbad:  其实是可以，但是也可以不。能自己控制。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 其实我觉得说你的那两货心理很有问题
<gfrog> bcao: 早就如此
<jiero> nyfair:  呃，我没去思考那方面的事情，心理问题好像本身就是一个纠结的课题
 * jiero 谢谢 nyfair
<jiero> zhan: ban的一般是 ip
<jiero> zhan: 会连累一群人
<zhan>  /me 现在上的 v6 的马甲。。。
 * zhan ...
<jiero> Destine:  我很自卑的，我觉得我什么都不会。 :S
<Destine> jiero, 那就学起来。
<jusss> zhan: 金国强？
<jusss> zhan: 好名字呀
<zhan> ...
<iMadper> gfrog: ipsec 不用的时候自己就断开...
<jusss> 我有个高中同学也叫国强
<jiero> Destine: 又懒，觉得学什么都要花精力。也都达不到世界第一 :S
<gfrog> iMadper: 是你vps线路不稳定。
<gfrog> iMadper: 我的vps妥妥的，开一晚上都不断
<jiero> .. 恐怕是懒到底了。
<zhan> jiero: 自怨自艾。
<Destine> jiero, 那甘心懒着也是好的。
<jiero> Destine: 不甘心，什么都戳一下。。。
<jiero> zhan: 恩。
 * jiero 很悲哀很悲哀。
<zhan> 这是中二病啊。
<zhan> 恩，中二病也要谈恋爱，哈哈
<Destine> jiero, 干点别的，转移转移注意力。
<jiero> Destine: 恩。我其实是一直在不断实验各种东西，活到现在，好像笨蛋一般。
<Destine> jiero, 按你自己觉得好的方式活就好啊，只要不妨碍别人。
<jusss> zhan: cl是不是能直接计算(+ 1/99 1/999)呀
<jusss> zhan: 发现elisp newlisp貌似都不行
<zhan> jusss: 没试过 cl
<jiero> Destine: 呃。结果我自己不满意。恩。这个还是只能自己解决的。抱歉发牢骚了。
<zhan> jusss: (/ 1 99) 应该这么写吧
<jusss> zhan: 可惜我这没法下载gnu clisp for win 页面 404
<jusss> zhan: scheme可以直接写(+ 1/99 1/999)
<zhan> 那是特别处理了呗。你自己写个 repl 也可以做到啊
<jusss> zhan: 感觉这是一个很棒的东西，如果我高中时就知道这个该多好，大分数计算时直接用它了，不用自己傻傻的去通分
<jusss> zhan: elisp newlisp 之类貌似把 (/ 1 3)当成了 0
<zhan> jusss: 有个叫 maxima 的货
<jusss> zhan: 它们转成了浮点运算
<zhan> jusss: sicp 貌似有个练习就是个代数系统。后面讨论其效率和 gcd 算法相关
<jusss> zhan: 计算第1000位的fibonacci数列，输出好几十位的数字不用担心溢出，感觉这个东西很棒，
<nyfair> 求brainfuck版本
<jusss> 不会。。。
<nyfair> 老司机给我个墙外翻墙到国内的server
<zhan> jusss: 这个特性现代的脚本语言都有啊。。。
<nyfair> 我要看a站b站视频
<jusss> sicp里面有迭代的fibonacci数列
<nyfair> fibonacci用迭代干嘛
<zhan> jusss: 有 logn 的算法，比迭代更快
<jusss> 其实我只会写那个递归版本的。。。
<jusss> 一个是先展开再计算
<jusss> 一个是边计算边展开
<nyfair> jusss: 有通项公式的
<zhan> 通项一堆根号5
<jusss> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> 对啊，这种高中数学的难度有必要研究算法么
<jusss> 高中貌似见过
<zhan> 计算机还是不好算
<nyfair> 毛，我测过，当数字很大时通项比那种迭代递归快多了
<jusss> nyfair: b站被小苹果占领了
<nyfair> 数字再大时间也没多大变化
<nyfair> 什么小苹果？
<jusss> nyfair: 你看看b站就知道了
<jusss> 一整页的小苹果
<nyfair> bog
<onlylove> suse那个console下面的背景图怎么实现的
<imtxc> .
<onlylove> 感觉其他distro都没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道不？
<daxiaoren> 怎么这么冷清哈
<onlylove> 疯了……除了daily report，还要写study report，喵的那个培训的水平还没我高呢！
<onlylove> 我写毛study report!
<onlylove> 这公司咋这多毛病！
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都没看啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现还需要一个包……
<onlylove> imtxc: suse默认console有个背景图，我觉得可能是framebuffer
<imtxc> onlylove: 背相机和其他杂物
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥，摄影包？找高大上的 gfrog
<onlylove> imtxc: 其他杂物……
<gfrog> imtxc: kata撒
<gfrog> onlylove: ^
<imtxc> 过段时间吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实我关心他说的杂物是啥……
<gfrog> on
<gfrog> onlylove: tt不占多少地方的
<imtxc> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 吃的，水、衣服
<jusss> zhan: 那个命名空间和上下文环境是啥关系
<imtxc> kata 这种土豪玩物就算了
<zhan> jusss: 那个啊，不就是一般的名字查找的环境么。没什么特别的
<gfrog> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/KATA-%E5%8D%A1%E5%A1%94-KT-DL-3N1-31-%E9%99%90%E9%87%8F%E7%89%B9%E5%88%B6%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E7%89%88-%E5%8F%8C%E8%82%A9%E6%91%84%E5%BD%B1%E5%8C%85-%E4%B8%80%E6%9C%BA%E4%BA%94%E9%95%9C%E4%BA%8C%E9%97%AA/dp/B00E3OIFP6
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ KATA 卡塔-KATA 卡塔 KT DL-3N1-31 限量特制中国版 双肩摄影包 一机五镜二闪 (黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<jusss> zhan: 为啥cl把命名空间分成了函数和变量，而scheme就只有一个命名空间
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，imtxc 要买包，快来推荐撒
<zhan> jusss: 和其他语言的都类似啊，要改变值，单靠代换模型不能用了。
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc timbuk2
<jusss> zhan: 还有continuation这个特性是一点看不懂
<zhan> jusss: 这货我也没搞明白，感觉就是把分支和上下文一起保存了，函数式里面研究这个的多。
<imtxc> gfrog， adam8157， freeflying , iMadper 你们什么时候海涛帮忙带条裤子吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 你又要买裤子
<gfrog> imtxc: 早说，我包裹在路上了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 这件挺舒服
<imtxc> 还没到呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你裤子经常被妹纸撕么？ 见天儿买
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个话说本？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 我就买过一条好么
<imtxc> gfrog: 我妹子没那么大力气
<tmck> 妹子不同环境力量不一样的。。
<yunfan> adam8157: iptables 熟悉不
<adam8157> yunfan: 不熟
<yunfan> 我公司新来一个运维 搞了下 iptables-save 和 iptables -f 现在居然把我已经连上的ssh都断了 也再也连不上了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可知为毛？
<huntxu> 哈哈哈 yunfan
<zhan> 笑死
<onlylove> yunfan: 都flush了……
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<zhan> -f
<yunfan> onlylove: flush什么意思
<zhan> 大杀器。
<huntxu> -F吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是冲掉所有规则
<onlylove> yunfan: 相当于把iptables清空
<zhan> 如果默认策略是 DROP 的话，如果他自己也是 ssh 上去的，估计也悲剧了
<jusss> 。。
<yunfan> 我记得iptables生效不是对已经有的链接并不生效么
<yunfan> 难道以前那些都是幻觉 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 先喷再说
<jusss> 那个save不是说没用吗
<huntxu> yunfan: 先喷再说
<imtxc> yunfan: 先喷吧
<yunfan> 又没停机 干嘛吓唬别人呢
<yunfan> 不过估计web也进不来
<onlylove> yunfan: 影响工作
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕弄个这个放家里吧 http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/282333
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Delonghi 德龙 Magnifica S ECAM 22110B 全自动咖啡机 (1.8 升水箱，15 巴泵压，450 瓦，蒸汽喷嘴) 黑色 €450（约￥3800）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实影响业务 那上面有我们的upstream server
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果买的话我会买胶囊咖啡机
<onlylove> yunfan: iptables这种东西，怎么能随便改着玩，先在自己电脑上玩
<gfrog> adam8157: 胶囊？ 嘛样子的
<adam8157> gfrog: 胶囊咖啡, 味道最好了
<gfrog> onlylove: 我被iptable关在自己vps外面很多次
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃也default -drop 然后flush了？
<onlylove> yunfan: http://snag.gy/29NiK.jpg
<gfrog> onlylove: 改ssh端口之后往加iptable规则了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道suse后面那个图怎么做的不
<gfrog> onlylove: 改ssh端口之后忘加iptable规则了
<huntxu> gfrog: 哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 这个更好笑
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<onlylove> gfrog: 嗯，你做的不错……我貌似也干过，不过我是在vm上
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来是这样  那应该如何恢复呢？
<zhan> onlylove: 我记得有个 user space 的 framebuffer 可以做这个
<jusss> onlylove: 现在不都是nftables了吗？
<yunfan> 说起来 上次我看iptables的实现是vm 就心痒痒 想玩玩
<jusss> 还有iptables?
<onlylove> jusss: 要新的kernel
<jusss> onlylove: 我记得貌似3.10之后好像就是nftables了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果server还是老的kernel不支持nftables
<yunfan> zhan: 有的 有个文章讲c10M的时候提过 userspace的网络栈
<onlylove> jusss: 骚年，现在很多server还是2.6
<yunfan> onlylove: nftables有什么好处?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这个要问脱袜子，不过这个和iptables兼容
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似更好用的样子
<jusss> onlylove: 我的debian squeeze还是2.6.32
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只关心她底层是不是还是个vm
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要他重新给你弄下iptables？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我已经叫我领导去机房了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不要这样……
<yunfan> 其实可以在haproxy上切的 但是要临时搭建业务server 我觉得让他们去机房还快点
<ev0l1ost> 参考了ubuntu vps 的Wiki 在一个vps秒建了pptp 然后申请了vps.me的免费vps 只有ipv6地址 该怎么弄
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free VPS Hosting and Cloud VPS hosting (@ vps.me)
<yunfan> 何况你不去机房 那台机器就等于废了
<zhan> 这个远程不行吧，只能在机房弄
<onlylove> idrac啊
<onlylove> yunfan: http://netfilter.org/projects/nftables/
<onlylove> zhan: 远程管理卡
<onlylove> zhan: 如果机房很远，麻烦了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我在想是否可以买几个 无线串口 然后配个3G上网卡插机房服务器上
<zhan> 高级。
<yunfan> 这东西无非就是过去执行个命令 很无聊的事
<onlylove> yunfan: 有这种高大上的东西？
<yunfan> onlylove: 无线串口有的 因为上次在频道里研究怎么对付房东的路由 我专门去淘宝搜过
<jusss> yunfan: 你想让机房服务器一直在线上？
<onlylove> jusss: 你家机房服务器一直不上线？
<yunfan> jusss: 不是 就是有个独立的网络交叉验证
<onlylove> 又阴天了
<yunfan> 你走3G 如果是机房线路出问题了 你也可以进去验证下
<onlylove> 希望下班的时候别下雨
<yunfan> 我们已经碰到过3次骨干线路出问题的情况
<yunfan> 这个nftables是userspace 那做在driver里还是做成个服务来启动？
<yunfan> the idea behind nftables is similar to the Berkeley Packet Filters (BPF).
<yunfan> 看来是替换 BPF 了
<onlylove> 就是BSD的pf吧……
<yunfan> Pseudo-state machine in kernel-space: the userspace utility nftables interprets the rule-set provided by the user (using a new syntax), it compiles it into the pseudo-state machine bytecode and then it transfers it to the kernel via the nftables Netlink's API.
<yunfan> 是在kernel里跑 只不过钩住的就扔userspace里来进一步处理
<yunfan> 还好 还是vm 哈哈
<onlylove> 你打算hack之？
<zhan> netlink
<yunfan> 特别想
<yunfan> 尤其是看到cloudflare搞了个 汇编器 把自己的规则编译到bpf上去 觉得很好玩
<jusss> 汇编编译器？
<onlylove> zhan: 我也觉得那个是framebuffer，因为记得当时说suse是有kernel的widecharachet patch
<onlylove> zhan: 可以console下面显示中文
<onlylove> zhan: 然后我想了半天，就知道这个了
<yunfan> onlylove: 给我找个路由器 100-200 信号要超级强的
<yunfan> 我现在这个路由折了一个天线以后 厕所和里面的房间覆盖不到
<zhan> onlylove: 我之前试过 uvesafb，可以做图片背景，中文不知道
<newborn> 刚刚看见有提起vps.me有免费主机，发现要有美国电话号昂。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free VPS Hosting and Cloud VPS hosting (@ vps.me)
<adam8157> iGoogle: 渣e
<zhan> 依依又换马甲来了啊
<ev0l1ost> 电话验证还行 就是分配了个ipv6没 ipv4郁闷了
<ev0l1ost> 本来就是测试玩玩的 还怎么愉快的搭建pptp等…
<onlylove> yunfan: ……这哪里找去……
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  15:09
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也不知道 我要知道就自己找了
<RainFlying> @onlylove: http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.175.1190427.216283.jpg
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔啊，我不能养那个！
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/540/540721_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 信号强是王道!6款大功率无线路由推荐_D-Link无线路由器行情-泡泡网
<RainFlying> onlylove: 叔，我就给你看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 没见便宜的……
<RainFlying> onlylove: yunfan: 不能刷 ROM
<RainFlying> onlylove: yunfan: 不能刷 ROM 的路由器都是刷流氓
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得短天线的覆盖范围广
<onlylove> RainFlying: 买个带wifi的树莓自己做路由？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 木有无线网卡，所有 USB 口都是一个 USB 通道。坑爹！
<adam8157> RainFlying: 路由器都要刷, 你们这些hentai
<onlylove> adam8157: 说的好像你很绅士
<RainFlying> adam8157: 兲朝厂商的系统你敢信么？
<adam8157> onlylove: 是的啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 人家不是 #hentai  人家只是 #禽兽 而已
<onlylove> adam8157: 自己看 RainFlying的解释
<RainFlying> onlylove: RT-N16 实在是贵爆了，不过我记得水货应该是 800 - 的？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我是说 @adam8157
<adam8157> 口亨
<onlylove> RainFlying: 就是给他看
<onlylove> adam8157: 哼(ˉ(∞)ˉ)唧
<onlylove> adam8157: 这才是正确的动作
<RainFlying> onlylove: yunfan: adam8157: 我现在用 Asus WL500gP 的，双 USB 口，802.11bg网卡(23333333333)，刷了 OpenWRT，装了 500 个包。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 能盖多大面积
<adam8157> RainFlying: 土壕啊 ASUS路由器
 * adam8157 限制了个ac的网卡用不上
<adam8157> 闲置
<palomino|working> ?_?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不确定，至少应该有 70 平方米吧，包括墙。   @adam8157 : 5 年前的路由器，我确实是圡壕啊。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你房子户型是啥样子的，不行就桥接吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马你看得上这些小物件？
<RainFlying> yunfan: 其实我觉得火星 MW4530R 不错的， 有线 1000M 无线 300 + 450M，价格 270 大洋，可以刷 OpenWRT，带 USB 口。
<RainFlying> adam8157: 圡壕叔送我一块 AC 的网卡吧！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 听说是tp的小牌子
<RainFlying> onlylove: 马甲
<palomino|working> 主要是我有个ac的路由但是没网卡 onlylove
<RainFlying> palomino|working: BCM94360CSAX 买一块。
 * onlylove 指指 adam8157
<palomino|working> adam不是有闲置嘛.. RainFlying
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪当有闲置的
<RainFlying> palomino|working: 如果不行的话，上一块 BCM94352HMB，这个是我一直想买的，可是太贵了。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 捐给土豪马吧
<RainFlying> 捐给我吧。我现在还在用着 BCM4318
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我的电脑就是ac的, 另外有块网件的ac网卡闲置, 另外有个网件的ac路由闲置
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 不错
<palomino|working> netgear的路由?
<RainFlying> adam8157: R6300 ? 已经升级成 #金壕 了
<palomino|working> 不会是r6300v2吧...
<adam8157> RainFlying: 路由不是, 是jndr3000
<adam8157> netgear jndr3000
<RainFlying> adam8157: 金壕叔赶紧买 R7500
<palomino|working> jndr3000不支持ac吧...
<ofan> 我有个intel的ac网卡
<onlylove> 擦这都什么人！炫富没这么炫的！
<palomino|working> 我吧,买过俩netgear的路由了
 * ofan 转卖
<palomino|working> 信号都很弱小啊
<adam8157> 两百多的路由而已, 别人送的
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://www.amazon.cn/电脑-it-办公/dp/B00DSIIXIW
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<yunfan> RainFlying: 哪款能刷机的  onlylove
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<RainFlying> yunfan: Netgear R6300 能刷 DD-WRT， 不过不是很喜欢 DD-WRT.
<palomino|working> 6300v2呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 为何不送我
<yunfan> RainFlying: 能刷ddwrt不能刷openwrt?
<adam8157> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!! 不支持ac, 是n的5G
<palomino|working> 恩 adam8157
<RainFlying> yunfan: 是的。
<adam8157> 扔扔扔
<RainFlying> adam8157: 扔掉！ 换一个 AC 的路由器。
<yunfan> 无线扩展器到底什么原理
<adam8157> yunfan: 中继?
<RainFlying> yunfan: 说来 TP-Link WDR7500 Archer C7 v2.0 不错的。 有线 1000M，无线 450 + 1300M。带两个 USB 2.0 口。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你搞个2010年的文章给我看 太坑人了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我也买过俩路由 那个中继就是没搞定过
<yunfan> 难道是一根插有线才行？
<RainFlying> yunfan: 可以刷 OpenWRT。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 多少钞票
<yunfan> 405 六根天线 额
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲催啊，晚点
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说到底天通苑是宇宙最大的社区还是回龙观
<RainFlying> yunfan: http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-Wireless-Gigabit-450Mbps-1350Mbps/dp/B00BUSDVBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402387422&sr=8-1&keywords=Archer+C7+v2
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Amazon.com: TP-LINK Archer C7 V2 AC1750 Dual Band Wireless AC Gigabit Router, 2.4GHz 450Mbps+5Ghz 1350Mbps, 2 USB Ports, IPv6, Guest Network: Computers & Accessories
<RainFlying> yunfan: 别买错就是了。 WDR7500 有四个版本， WDR7500 v2.0 (Archer C7R)  兲朝坑爹版， Archer C7 v1.0, Archer C7 v1.1 和 Archer C7 v2.0 美帝棒子良心版。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 良心版 ROM 16M 其余 8M，只有良心版刷了 OpenWRT 之后是 5G 工作的，芯片不一样。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 别的不知道，天通苑好像有 20 万人工，是亚洲最大的垃圾填埋场。 哦不对，下面是亚洲最大的垃圾填埋场。
<RainFlying> 各位圡壕，我现在用的 Asus WL500gP 无线是 54Mbps 的，233
<yunfan> RainFlying: 这种东西我还海涛？ 太无聊了
<RainFlying> yunfan: 兲朝没卖这个的，万能的宝哥也解决不了你的欲求。
<yunfan> 给我在z.cn找个信号强 能刷机的
<nyfair> 求推荐境外来我天朝上国看a站b站视频的服务器
<freeflying> nyfair: 腐女
<nyfair> freeflying: 候总
<yunfan> 草 淘宝上许多卖256m内存的路由
<yunfan> 看那个界面很吊 很多选项
<RainFlying> yunfan: http://www.amazon.cn/TP-LINK-TL-WDR4310-750M%E5%8F%8C%E9%A2%91%E5%8D%83%E5%85%86%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B007KGVGZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402387921&sr=8-1&keywords=MW4530R  这个怎样？
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ TP-Link 普联-TP-LINK TL-WDR4310 750M双频千兆无线路由器(黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<RainFlying> yunfan: 没啥意思的，我的路由器内存 128M 的。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 刷了 OpenWRT 想干啥就干啥，我路由器上装了 500 个软件包。有 Python  Erlang 和 Lua 环境。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 还可以跑 RabbitMQ 和 Redis 啥的。。
<freeflying> nyfair: 下下周去找你玩
<yunfan> RainFlying: 写点机器人在上面挺好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都下雨闹的吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都又下雨啊
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38531533280
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ CC2540 CC2541 开发板 套件 蓝牙 BLE4.0 SmartRF iBeacon 超值-淘宝网 价格:128.00
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意是啥？
<yunfan> yo smartRF 这个价确实便宜
<freeflying> BLE开发板
<freeflying> gfrog: 准备玩玩iBaecon
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 起哄
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<adam8157> freeflying: 高端
<nyfair> onlylove: shadowsocks客户端用那个go写的好还是python写的好？
<onlylove> imtxc: 少拿回龙观说事，天通苑是地铁首站，天通苑有三站
<onlylove> imtxc: 回龙观才几个地铁站
<freeflying> adam8157: 滚粗
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说话发自真心
<onlylove> imtxc: 天通苑北，天通苑 往南好像还有个
<onlylove> nyfair: 不研究那个
<freeflying> adam8157: 去屎
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是觉住回龙观很牛，可以去天通苑体验下
<yunfan> 算了 我去恩山论坛自己找
<adam8157> =,=
<RainFlying> 北京西站南广场东？
<yunfan> 天通苑东嘿 天通苑西
<yunfan> onlylove: 哥哥我是天通苑住出来的
<RainFlying> 哥也住过天通苑
<gfrog> onlylove: 天通苑北 天通苑 天通苑南 立水桥，都是天通苑的势力范围
<gfrog> onlylove: 但是回龙观也有回龙观东大街，霍营，龙泽几站势力范围
<nyfair> 赛门铁克这狗屎一般的加密软件，卡得飞起
<palomino|working> lol
<RainFlying> nyfair: 土豪直接用 GnuPG 啊
<freeflying> nyfair: google发布了end-to-end
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个论坛的人有人再问1公里的点对点无线！！！
<freeflying> 用gnupg
<nyfair> RainFlying: 又不是我决定的，这破公司买的
<yunfan> 结果下面说淘宝40块钱搞定
<nyfair> freeflying: 那是什么
<freeflying> nyfair: chrome插件
<nyfair> RainFlying: gnupg不是说自己不安全，推荐大家用windows bitlocker么
<adam8157> freeflying: TA装不懂的
<adam8157> nyfair: 那是truecrypt 不是gnupg
<onlylove> yunfan: 有人玩过1公里，那时候我还没来北京
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 客户端没区别, 服务端go的好
<nyfair> 现在我想了个办法，16g内存划了12g当虚拟盘，然后所有操作全在这里面
<ofan> nyfair: 不卡？
<nyfair> 反正不关机，管它呢
<ofan> 哦 内存
<onlylove> ofan: 应该只要不掉电就没问题
<ofan> 看成闪存了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我在用libev
<zenNamaste> adam8157: server端?
 * adam8157 luks加密/home路过
<ofan> adam8157: 做啥？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我考虑了uv 但是有人说会段错误...
<onlylove> ofan: 肯定藏了见不得人的东西，听说求伯君写wps的时候，都是带着硬盘走的
<yunfan> onlylove: 一公里太狠了 不知道在帝都玩这个会不会引来无线电管理局的人
<freeflying> 话说乃们有啥秘密呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 呵呵，传输过程有多安全我不介意，但我知道用gmail本身不安全
<freeflying> 我觉得我的东西都可以大家看
<freeflying> 没所谓
<yunfan> 我没什么需要加密的
<yunfan> 需要的都记在脑子里
 * nyfair 各种没用的注册信息都用gmail，g婊反正不介意垃圾多
<yunfan> google code给我随机生成的那个密码我都记在脑子里
 * nyfair 重要信息一律qq mail
<yunfan> 好多年没用居然还记得
<palomino|working> 厉害 - - yunfan
<free_jc> hello
<palomino|working> 我当年手欠给\q\q改了个长密码转天就忘了...
<yunfan> 不过我的gmail密码没记住 主要是因为有工具生成 偷懒
<free_jc> 问一下，duckduckgo.com被屏蔽了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<^k^> free_jc:点点点.  16:30
<RainFlying> nyfair: 用 QQ Mail 不怕东西被泄露么？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 人都是被逼出来的 如果不记住 就得老去他的页面看密码
<nyfair> 魔都电信 魔都移动表示都正常
<free_jc> 。。。 有朋友说打不开
<nyfair> RainFlying: 怕毛，qq的密码管理我信得过
<RainFlying> nyfair: 企鹅的人可是会乖乖把数据主动交给官府用来对付用户的。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 麻花藤干了这么多年，立足之本就是不会杀鸡取卵
<nyfair> RainFlying: 这事大家都一样，天朝政府对我不错，我交点背景资料没啥不妥。g婊滚蛋！
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 有啥关系。
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> RainFlying: g婊审查你的邮件，绝对不是为了你的利益
<jiero> 数据又有啥用处？
<jiero> 有人在意？
 * jiero 有啥没公开的。
<RainFlying> nyfair: 说得兲朝官府审查你的数据就是为了你的利益一样的。
<RainFlying> 我的观点是： 所有的公司都是不可靠的，兲朝的公司更加不可靠。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 那是啊，可以省掉很多麻烦事
<yunfan> nyfair: 天朝征服咋对你不错了？ 难道每个月给你报销纸巾？
<RainFlying> nyfair: yunfan: 可能是每个月发钱？
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 你俩政治觉悟太高了
<nyfair> 就说得简单点吧
<nyfair> 小时候写过情书吧
<yunfan> 扯着没意思 继续找路由
<nyfair> 你亲戚偷看了也就那样了，你隔壁邻居也来偷看像话吗
<jiero> RainFlying  没有公司可靠的，那么你做了啥叛逆的事情了？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<RainFlying> nyfair: 你也可以这么想，一个陌生人看了你的情书，最多就笑笑，你老母看了你的情书，可能就要让你有所了断了，虽说我老母不会干这种事情，但是不见得所有老母都这样。
<yunfan> onlylove: 草了 那论坛还有人搞15公里的
<jiero> yunfan:  15公里无线电？
<yunfan> jiero: http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-52663-1-1.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 15公里无线桥接解决方案 - 无线网络所用天线、信号放大器的DIY、使用、比较 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<yunfan> RainFlying: 你不要被他忽悠转移话题了 政府几时是你亲戚了
<nyfair> RainFlying: 你遇到的陌生人也不会只笑笑，君不见jiero刚被冷暴力
<yunfan> 除非是你后妈那边来的亲戚
<nyfair> yunfan: 烦死了，那你来提观点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块２５６ＧＢ的ＳＳＤ，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460695 买了块２５６ＧＢ的ＳＳＤ，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-10 16:41
<yunfan> 我鼻子上又没有环
<yunfan> 为何要被你牵着走
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460702 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-10 16:43
<RainFlying> jiero: 这是完全独立的事情啊。没有公司是可靠是因为他们追求的是利益，需要卖你的时候当然就卖。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 党妈妈啊！
<jiero> RainFlying:  所以，你管那么多好么，有用么，建新城市才行！
<RainFlying> jiero: 有用啊。当你做一件事的成本比你做这件事获得的利益还要高的时候，你就可能会选择不做这件事了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 。多数时候成本比利益高，只不过没意识到。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 这种bb事每天都有三场 你还是先给我去找路由吧
<jiero> 不说话了
 * jiero 走了
<RainFlying> yunfan: 路由都给你找好了。
<yunfan> RainFlying: p 400多呢 不符合我要求
<RainFlying> yunfan: 要高端一点，海涛 Archer C7 V2.0, 如果凑合就行的话，TP-Link 后来那个。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 你要 1400+ 的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 国航给我升舱了
<nyfair> yunfan: RainFlying: 你们这两黑货，我又不是五毛，还不是被美分恶心出来的
<yunfan> RainFlying: 300 -
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上啊
<RainFlying> nyfair: 我黑各种政府，政府和商业公司都是无良组织。
<yunfan> nyfair: 你也不是好东西 说不定你就是网络部队里的
<nyfair> free: fatfish壕
<nyfair> RainFlying: 就是，快拥护我当政
<RainFlying> yunfan: 尼玛，不是说了火星 MW4530R 1000M 有线 300 + 450 无线双 USB 可以刷 OpenWRT 的？
<alpha080> yunfan: 他水准太低鸟，也就当个评论员
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不喜欢马甲
<nyfair> RainFlying: 看我建立畜民新世界
<onlylove> RainFlying: 来个八法罗啥的
<alpha080> 直接上苹果路由好了，高大上
<nyfair> 八法罗信号不好
<onlylove> alpha080: 那个满足不了要求
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥信号好还稳定工作
<alpha080> onlylove: 你要能用openwrt,还要啥？
<yunfan> RainFlying: 价格呢
<onlylove> alpha080: 做工
<RainFlying> yunfan: 260 左右。
<yunfan> 关键是能不能穿墙
<yunfan> 老子上厕所没网 火大
<onlylove> alpha080: 我好歹学过数字电子
<nyfair> 尼玛，良心大大滴坏的三天两头搞人肉的家伙居然也说我坏话
<nyfair> 这太阳从西边出来了
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 多大事，买个马桶放路由器旁边不就得了
<yunfan> 坏人也可以说别人是坏人嘛
<alpha080> yunfan: 要不买两个低端的桥接好了
<yunfan> 难道你证明了别人是坏人 自己就不是了？
<yunfan> 如果是这个逻辑 其实我是在洗白自己
<freeflying> gfrog: 以后都得用中信信用卡买机票了，晚点2小时赔5k
<yunfan> alpha080: 我买过 桥接没成功过
<onlylove> nyfair: 天天人肉的，可有相关部门，你可不能乱讲
<alpha080> yunfan: 还有个方案：在墙上凿个洞。。。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 你错过了一波优惠，个把星期前 TP-Link WDR4320 优惠到 269 过的， 火星 MW4530R 是 WDR4310 的马甲。
<nyfair> 诸君，我也被yunfan喷走了。以后l5e要是再来，待我向她问好
<nyfair> 再见
<RainFlying> alpha080: yunfan: 电力 Cat ？
<RainFlying> nyfair: 有妹子？
<zhan> 啥啥啥
<alpha080> RainFlying: 这个，倒是可行啊
<yunfan> 也对 走x10协议上网就爽了
<yunfan> 不过x10设备很贵 RainFlying alpha080
<RainFlying> alpha080: yunfan: 圡壕们不要 at 我，我还在用着 54M 的路由器。
<yunfan> 54m 你不是打频道的脸么
<RainFlying> yunfan: 家穷人丑没办法，求土豪送一个高端路由器。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 我也是穷鬼 你还是找阿蛋破马吧
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • [求助]Build QtWebKit on ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460704 这些天要崩溃了，始终搭建不好环境，找到的文档全部都是过时的 求教各位大神，有没有人搭建好？求指导！ 说一下自己的理解， 1，下载Qt5.3.0源文件（tar.gz） > 解压 > 按README中内容(>./configure > make) 2，Qt源
<^k^>  ─> 文件内有qtwebkit文件夹，cd <path>/qtwebkit/ > export XXX（配置工作环境到QTDIR）> Tools/Scripts/build-webkit --qt > Tools/Scripts/run-launcher --qt(或者 …
<yimao> 谁会隐藏irc的IP
<onlylove> 你为啥要隐藏
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你出来，有事问你
<yimao> 刚才被一个其他国家的人追踪了，都查到了我的内裤颜色了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: >>>
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ???
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我把这个没注册的nick和另外一个注册过的group一下，是不是以后这个也要identify
<kebab> yimao: 四川成都？
<Miku>  近期访问google好像不正常阿
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道, 自己去#freenode
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 问staff去
<onlylove> kebab: 你还没查他的内裤颜色……
<Miku> 有没有人遇到相同问题？
<kebab> onlylove: 这个问题太高深，俺就不深究了，哈哈
<onlylove> Miku: 全国都不正常，一边玩去
<yimao> 他是美国前海军密码部的
<kebab> 斯诺登前同事？
<Destine> yimao, 去搞个cloak。
<onlylove> yimao: 你这个nick如果register了，可有去#freenode要一个cloak，当然了，剩下的怎么办就看你自己，freenode就能帮你这么多
<zenNamaste> yimao: 自己google:  freenode cloak  就出来了
<yimao> ok
<onlylove> yimao: stop msg
<zenNamaste> yimao: 或者你来我们公司, 我们公司提供gateway cloak
<yunfan> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=38699508901  决定买个这个来玩玩
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 水星MW313R 无线路由器 3天线穿墙型 300M 路由器 wifi 无线穿墙 ┏一一一性价比之王一一一┓　　┏一一一安装不好包退换一一一┓　　┏一一一送精美网线一一一┓　　　　　┊　　信号稳定穿墙王　　┊　　┊　全新正品一年包换新机器　┊　　┊　　可折叠三天线　　　┊ 　
<^k^>  ─> 　　　 ┗一一一一一一一一一一一┛　　┗一一一一一一一一一一一一一┛　　┗一一一一一一一一一一一┛ 价格:89.00 元
<Miku> 问了国外的朋友，建议用tor，我先试试。
<zenNamaste> Miku: vpn
<onlylove> Miku: 你是不是傻
<onlylove> Miku: 国内洋葱都死了多少年了
<kebab> 完全匿名不容易，还是少引起别人注意为好 :P
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧、
<imtxc> hamo: 周周刷又要来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的上下文？
<yunfan> tor有大量贵国的假节点
<yunfan> 小心点
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 这次是啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 回龙观
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<imtxc> hamo: 应该是照片打印机
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是去江南旅游了？
<hamo> imtxc: 没用
<hamo> imtxc: 估计也不能换钱了
<imtxc> hamo: 象印杯， 电饭煲
<hamo> imtxc: 上次估计被薅疼了
<imtxc> hamo: 看来还不够疼，居然还敢来
<hamo> imtxc: 我上次直接换了1200刷卡金，然后一下就套出来了。净赚1200。成本不超过30
<imtxc> hamo: 恩，好多人都换了钱了
<imtxc> 这次的照片打印机不怎么样啊
<hamo> imtxc: 不过估计交行也一下子多了好多新发卡
<imtxc> hamo: 6月16号开始，到时候看看吧
<imtxc> hamo: 交行还不错，主动给我提了额度，而且是我没有冷冻的情况下
<hamo> imtxc: 我现在都不怎么在乎额度了，反正也提不高。以羊毛为主
 * gfrog 妈蛋，空调停了。
<imtxc> hamo: 看看人 freeflying 的老虎毛
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/300035.htm  999买来当屏幕很好
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 乐视发布两款超级电视：40寸售价999元_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> imtxc: 看广告，不像打印机啊，像是相机
<imtxc> hamo: 没有相机
<imtxc> hamo: 刚才微信推送了个猜礼品的活动
<hamo> imtxc: http://bankcomm.tsv3.com/ 我看这不是还没公布么
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 交通银行信用卡 周周刷 欢乐再现
<gfrog> im
<imtxc> hamo: 选项里面没有相机
<gfrog> imtxc: hamo 竟然还玩阿娇，我都冷冻丫的了。
<hamo> gfrog: 羊毛多啊
<imtxc> hamo: 点“我要猜”就看到了
<hamo> 好吧...那就真么兴趣了
<freeflying> gfrog: 谁让你们搬家了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 雷格斯不爽你们，给你停冷气
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<freeflying> hamo: 壕蛤蟆
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在丫老愁人了，干啥都要钱。
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<imtxc> 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 老板来开会，让他们帮忙倒杯咖啡都收钱。
<imtxc> hamo: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 后来还是ray去给倒的
<imtxc> hamo: 我现在急缺路子
<hamo> imtxc: 壕 -> freeflying
<hamo> imtxc: TX啊？
<freeflying> gfrog: 谁让你们搬家了啊
<imtxc> hamo: 恩
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也闹不懂为毛搬家
<freeflying> imtxc: 蛤蟆他们组要人，你去吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 去不了
 * hamo 为啥要搬家啊！！！
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 水木上各种吐槽携程啊，啊哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 虽然我没被携程骗过，但是丫价格真是一点都不便宜
<adam8157> hamo: 坚持不搬
<hamo> gfrog: 携程都是商旅吧...
<freeflying> gfrog: 价格战的恶果啊，国人都想要便宜
<free_jc> gfrog: 为毛吐槽携程
<zenNamaste> 携程不便宜吗? 那怎么顶酒店便宜? ibm协议价
<zenNamaste> ?
 * adam8157 等艺龙的消费券用完就注销换携程
<hamo> zenNamaste: 淘宝上买假的IBM工卡去
<gfrog> freeflying: 说的也是
<zenNamaste> hamo: 是呀.
<zenNamaste> rh有没有?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rh有没有协议价?
<yimao> 无法注册 cloak
<gfrog> freeflying: 我觉得携程现在明显不如去哪儿这种信息汇总的拉皮条网站。
<imtxc> hamo: 假的可以用么
<zenNamaste> yimao: 为啥?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 可以
<hamo> imtxc: 很多酒店就是看一眼
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 能打几折？ freeflying hamo
<freeflying> gfrog: 去哪儿也补咋地，我现在大多去国航官网买
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道.
<hamo> imtxc: 他们也等不进IBM的系统去查
<imtxc> hamo: 也对
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 他们最多看一眼
<imtxc> hamo: 找到靠谱卖家了给个链接？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总帮忙找找哇？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你就说自己是ibm大中华区首席忽悠
<freeflying> imtxc: 找啥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 可是我姓杨啊，不姓侯啊
<adam8157> hamo: zenNamaste 能用协议价的酒店一般都1K以上了...
<imtxc> freeflying: 你之前也说要搞个工卡来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是土壕啊，我得靠去哪儿刷特价票呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .. .. ... 姓酷
<freeflying> gfrog: 淘宝啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 协议价之后1k?
<imtxc> freeflying: 离职之前就应该说丢了工卡补办一张的
<freeflying> imtxc: 淘宝
<adam8157> hamo: 声音都挺好听的!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还是就holiday inn就够了
<yimao> 使用msg命令无法注册cloak，输入命令后没有反映
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前taobao买机票的体验巨差，
<freeflying> gfrog: 最优惠的还是各家官网
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你要求还真不低，holiday inn是四星了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那不得挨个找
<adam8157> zenNamaste: express正价五百多, 协议价个毛
<zenNamaste> yimao: 你怎么输的命令???
<freeflying> gfrog: 一般的小代理能拿到多少折扣？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 要求还真不低
<gfrog> freeflying: 有聚合网站干嘛不用
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我想要最终300拿下
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦，我都是坐国航的
<gfrog> freeflying: 你是土壕啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 300 住北京的4星？
<yimao>   / msg   nick   register password email
<adam8157> zenNamaste: "今夜酒店特价"
<freeflying> gfrog: 没办法啊，被套上了
<zenNamaste> yimao: nick不对吧, nickserv
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不用, 我弄了张中信ihg联名卡
<freeflying> gfrog: 你搞个工牌，去欧洲住IGH/Starwood这些，用上次给你的code, 很便宜的
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕啊，白金的不
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，不记得你给我code了啊 =.=
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 忘了...
<yimao> nickser 的位置不是昵称吗，我写的是yimao
<zenNamaste> yimao: 不是.
<freeflying> gfrog: 我记得微信上发图给你了啊
<zenNamaste> yimao: 仔细看faq去
 * gfrog 妈蛋，携程返现退款竟然要收费……
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有吧……
<imtxc> adam8157: 你之前的特价酒店哪里定的
<adam8157> gfrog: 手机客户端
<imtxc> adam8157: 100多的4星
<gfrog> adam8157: 手机客户端能退？
<adam8157> imtxc: elong
<adam8157> gfrog: 艺龙是这样
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我说携程呢，别闹
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计都一样
<zenNamaste> adam8157: igh的联名卡, 是: 最优弹性价格的6.5折, 值嘛?
<zenNamaste> ihg
<zenNamaste> ..
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 高端。我出去玩都住青旅的……
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我之前出去住的如家
<adam8157> 北京随随便便就五百块一晚, 用啥也省不了
<yimao> 注册cloak已经收到邮件，thanks
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 和星程贵客
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 很值，而且终身IGH白金，免费升级，享受行政酒廊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 如家也贵
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 果断撸
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞! thx
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 行政酒廊是啥?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 免费吃喝的地方
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦!! 赞! 我其实看中的是三分早餐!! lol~
<freeflying> zenNamaste: intercontinental 里会有高档红酒
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 早餐必须免费
<adam8157> zenNamaste: http://creditcard.ecitic.com/shenqing/zhouji/products.html ?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 中信IHG®优悦会联名卡-中信银行信用卡中心
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那我也喝不出来.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 白金? 年费?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 总之那个值得薅
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我去, 我记得能免呀
<onlylove> gfrog: 你公司没有合作酒店么，我记得TI的话，你在TI的指定酒店，不用让前台开通，就可以直接连TI的网
<gfrog> onlylove: 我们小公司啊大哥。
<gfrog> onlylove: 全球600个人，咋能跟TI比
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 10万的有积分交易...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我去...
<onlylove> gfrog: 37signal不是更小……
<gfrog> onlylove: 那是what？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 最优弹性价85折
<adam8157> zenNamaste: http://creditcard.ecitic.com/shenqing/zhouji/xize.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 更多条款与细则 >>
<gfrog> zenNamaste: freeflying 我擦，这卡年费3600啊，咋薅？
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞金卡吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 新活动, 周567, 6折
<adam8157> 年费搞不起
<onlylove> gfrog: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3132699.htm?fr=aladdin
<imtxc> freeflying: 你这种世界卡玩家
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 37Signals_百度百科
<gfrog> freeflying: 金卡也300年费呢，有刷卡免么？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 周末特惠–大中华区指定酒店周末6折优惠，免费三人早餐和加床及延时退房至下午4点。
<imtxc> gfrog: 侯总的是 2w 年费的那个。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 酒店范围呢?
<freeflying> gfrog: 刚给你的网站上有教程，去翻吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 我觉得也是
<zenNamaste> adam8157: https://www.ihg.com/hotels/cn/zh/global/offers/member/gc-staycation?cm_sp=OSMGC-6C-CN-ZH-HMM2-X-SHR-Stay14.html
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 专属精英会员，悠享周末小“常”假 | IHG
<imtxc> 住半个月的话，啥地方靠谱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 青旅
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一家人啊
<wzssyqa> ///
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 青旅有屋子呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不光床位
 * wzssyqa 也学会了跟人扯淡
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我去查查，要去兰州半个月
 * hamo 都是壕啊...天天计划出去住酒店...
<onlylove> IHG……土豪
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 第一年开卡刷1次免年费，再刷5次免次年年费
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 金卡?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这还不行?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://www.flyertea.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=216405
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 中信IHG金卡可免年费-飞客茶馆旅行网 - 最大的中文酒店常客，航空常客，信用卡讨论网站！
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 确实便宜... 85折也比艺龙携程都便宜
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是呀
<hamo> zenNamaste: 靠，你连飞客茶馆都知道啊
<hamo> zenNamaste: 土豪...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: IGH现在的服务确实不行
<zenNamaste> hamo: 我不知道呀, 我搜到的... 随手一搜, 显然你知道呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 已经是我住过的, 最最高大上的了
<hamo> zenNamaste: 上面都是像 freeflying 这样的壕
<freeflying> hamo: 毛，上面有每次都是两舱的，那才是真壕
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 考虑办一张....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 艺龙跟ihg官网一个价格
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 用卡, 起码打折了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我上回在苏梅岛住的艾美很赞
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 返50块钱嘛
<onlylove> 你们这群不是人的壕！
 * imtxc 已经有中信卡了，还是算了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: spg的，下回准备薅个spg的金卡试试
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 艾美.. .. .. 我只知道这个牌子的手表..
<onlylove> 你们知不知道穷人也是人！
 * gfrog 好像认识个大姐是洲际的员工…… 看看能拿到员工折扣不……
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 喜达屋旗下的一个品牌
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 白金卡有升级!!!
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有没有廉价的好宾馆? 然后还有卡能让我打折的...
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天有人想你了 nyfair
<ofan> free_jc: 真壕
<ofan> freeflying: 真壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是有呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 一分价钱一分货啊
<yimao_> 我一经注册好了cloak，要怎么使用
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 对.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 廉价必然没有好德
<leeeee> ==
<zenNamaste> yimao: 登陆, 自动加上去的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你要去哪
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哪儿都不去, 就在帽帽呆着
<freeflying> ofan: 坐两舱的才叫壕
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 帽帽有没有协议价?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那你惦记个毛线宾馆
<yimao> 在连接服务气时设置吗
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没听说，反正他们出差都住如家
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 帽帽的协议不如携程
<zenNamaste> ....
<zenNamaste> gfrog: freeflying: 啊? 你们又要嘲笑我了..
<zenNamaste> bcao: 我们好惨
<bcao> zenNamaste, 怎么了
<yimao> 在连接服务器时要添加其他的参数吗
<freeflying> zenNamaste: C社从不在意协议，都是住高大上
<zenNamaste> bcao: <freeflying> zenNamaste: 帽帽的协议不如携程
<zenNamaste> yimao: 自己去看faq呀
<bcao> zenNamaste, 帽帽没又协议价阿
<zenNamaste> bcao: 没有嘛?
<zenNamaste> bcao: <gfrog> zenNamaste: 没听说，反正他们出差都住如家
<bcao> 必须没阿
<zenNamaste> bcao: 如家... 惨
<bcao> zenNamaste, 只有大老板可以刷公司联名信用卡二一
<bcao> 大老板住的壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 陪l5e聊天，不去搭理那些壕
<imtxc> IHG 就是6折我也住不起啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 来了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: C社基本是想住哪住哪吧？ lol
<imtxc> leeeee: 想我没u
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备换民生的运通卡了，销掉小招的运通
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 240 rmb 提供三份早餐你住不起?
<imtxc> C 社员工住酒店还需要打折么？　 happyaron ? hamo ? adam8157 ? freeflying ? zenNamaste ?
<hamo> gfrog: 地铁站，天桥底下，公园任选
<hamo> imtxc: ^^^
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哪里有
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 北京就有呀
<leeeee> == 最近已经开始聊宾馆了么。。
<leeeee> 还真的话题广泛。。
<gfrog> hamo: 你去不搭配死住的哪？ lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要找个兰州我们全家住半个月的地方
<zhan> 那个谁真跑了么。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 北京好几家400左右的ihg
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不晓得
<gfrog> imtxc: 日租房，想毛线宾馆
<hamo> imtxc: 对
<hamo> imtxc: 必须日租
<imtxc> gfrog: 这种房子去哪里查
<imtxc> ５８？
<gfrog> imtxc: 学校门口比较多
<hamo> imtxc: 找个学校，看小广告
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是半夜比较吵，lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 学校门口的还算算了
<gfrog> imtxc: 莫怕，万一邂逅个妹纸啥的呢。
<imtxc> gfrog: 说了我全家啊，我爹妈我姐姐
<gfrog> imtxc: 怕啥，这么多人，够租个三居的日租房了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，这么多人，好像日租也不便宜……
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 想开发Linux的GUI应用，那个语言比较好？ 目前只会java 有语法类似的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460705 想开发Linux的GUI应用，那个语言比较好？ 目前只会java 有语法类似的吗？ 恩，最好能够快速上手那种，C C++之前只在学校中学过- - 。 Python听说效率低 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 小女　子 — 2014-06-10 17:55
<imtxc> gfrog: 我去 58 看看
<leeeee> 你家装修啊？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你回啦鸟？
<imtxc> leeeee: 对啊
<leeeee> 过来瞅瞅啊
<leeeee> TT 最近腿瘸了。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 哦！
<bcao> adam8157, 壕
<adam8157> bcao: 毛
<leeeee> 哦啥啊 你有无进展啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 退步了呢
<leeeee> 退步？！我没看错吧。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你没有看错，只要998
<zhan> 499
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 袜子怎么了
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 追妹子不顺利
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 好吧，下一个
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 先给我批发点
<zhan> 同求批发
<jiero> zhan: 批发？什么？
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<wzssyqa> jiero: 批发妹子
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不是批发袜子啊
<jiero> 哈哈
<zhan> 袜子
<zhan> 门口摆地摊的10块钱7双
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee
 * jiero 觉得自己好喜欢利用别人啊
<leeeee> 你谁啊
<jiero> leeeee 抱你的人
 * bcao 抱抱 leeeee 
 * bcao 赶紧跑防止被踢。。
 * wzssyqa 支持 jiero 和 leeeee 再一起
<wzssyqa> bcao: 没事，她没op
 * bcao 谢谢 wzssyqa 那我放心了
<jiero> wzssyqa ...
 * jiero 拜拜 leeeee
<wzssyqa> bcao: 但也挡不住我给啊
<bcao> wzssyqa, ......
<onlylove> bcao: 赶紧跑吧……
<zhan> 哈哈
 * bcao 也想要op
<wzssyqa> bcao: 先给我拉一卡车妹子来
<zhan> onlylove: 刚那个 nyfair 跑了还说 l5e 来了打招呼的，果然 l5e 就来了啊
<leeeee> 袜子你别放弃治疗啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 谁说我要放弃了
<gfrog> bcao: 你要op做毛？
<onlylove> zhan: 你说，这俩啥关系
<bcao> gfrog, 防止被踢
<onlylove> bcao: op可以被踢哦，自己踢自己都可以
<gfrog> bcao: 有op就不被踢嘛？
<gfrog> bcao: 你没见op互掐
<bcao> onlylove, 恩，自己踢自己玩
<adam8157> bcao: 那不如我帮你
<onlylove> bcao: 踢掉再进来就没了
<bcao> adam8157, .....
<adam8157> bcao: 要不要
<jiero> adam8157:  踢跶跶
<gfrog> adam8157: 球帽子
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么颜色的?
 * gfrog 曾经扎西天天在频道里跟 adam8157 要帽子
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我是要治疗别人了
<gfrog> adam8157: …… ws
<jiero> adam8157: 今！天！有！O！P！萌！萌！跶！
<onlylove> 哇擦！我的错……
<onlylove> 不该把仓鼠那个梗带过来……
<onlylove> 跑路……
<jiero> ...
<jiero> leeeee:  还好吗？
 * bcao 终于搞定了一个bat脚本
<wzssyqa> bcao: 那么蛋疼的玩意你也用
<leeeee> 已然跟不上节奏
<bcao> wzssyqa, 擦，老子是在红帽测windows 的
<bcao> 不用这个用砂
<wzssyqa> bcao: 用cygwin
<bcao> wzssyqa, 不好自动化
<bcao> 安装cgwin还得
<bcao> 或者说我不会
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 已有windows7系统，用u盘安装ubuntu在分区选择的是新建分区是覆盖安装么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460706 已有windows7系统，用u盘安装ubuntu在分区选择的是新建分区是覆盖安装么，我选择启动直接进入ubuntu系统，无法选择进入windows7！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hustaibo —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-06-10 18:08
<Krishnamurti> 个人感觉c+python+shell是个不错的组合，大家怎么看？
<bcao> 你说linux ?
<wzssyqa> Krishnamurti: 无谓的口水战
<bcao> windows powershell+bat
<Krishnamurti> wzssyqa: ？我在说语言问题
<gfrog> bcao: 你不是powershell大拿么，为毛还bat
<gfrog> bcao: 直接写vbs撒
<bcao> gfrog, 老系统没又
<bcao> gfrog, 不会
<wzssyqa> Krishnamurti: 争论哪个语言好，哪个编辑器好，不都是闲的么
<gfrog> bcao: XP有升级包啊。
<gfrog> bcao: 2003有升级包啊
<bcao> powershellde
<wzssyqa> bcao: 是的，xp能装powershell
<bcao> wzssyqa, 是么，也能自动化安装事么？
<Krishnamurti> wzssyqa: 好吧，我说说个人感觉而已
 * jiero 想知道如何破解 firefox ”正在连接“ 的囧
<gfrog> bcao: 你弱爆了，这事儿auto之前就搞定了吧
<gfrog> bcao: 你去问ypu
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ub14.04server配置ＬＡＭＰ环境出错，请教? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460707 ＶＭ7.0虚拟机安装了12.04server，配置lamp环境正常，很顺利，后来想试下14.04就又装了一个14.04，可是测试网页时报错 Not Found The requested URL /wordpress was not found on this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Se
<^k^>  ─> rver at 192.168.152.129 Port 80 请教一下，各位大侠什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 41723313 — 2014-06-10 18:14
 * gfrog 其实在帽帽写写python挺舒坦的…… 
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲剧啊，继续晚点
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在中信i白金不送龙腾卡了吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都雨停了
<imtxc> gfrog: 不了解了啊，4次而已
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃这是要回帽帽的节奏啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 羊毛撒，有就申请了薅下，没就算了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 回去干毛，被二货leader虐待么？
<freeflying> 靠，一个礼拜吃两次方便面，这是啥节奏啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 回去做manager啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果能去HQ到是很期待
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛，帽帽哪有中国人是manager
<freeflying> gfrog: 去吧，顺便带上我
<freeflying> gfrog: 你看贵司这点又比帽帽强啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 没戏，帽帽是阿三的天下，中国人没戏。
<gfrog> freeflying: 话说C社的VP和各路manager都还很nice啊，上周他们来，跟大家各种开玩笑啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 卧槽你不知道rick回去是怎么和欧洲人描述中国人喝酒的
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯？
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋说的
<happyaron> jiero freeflying “这帮中国人特别神奇，总是有个人站起来，叽里咕噜说一对神马神马，然后一口把酒喝了，然后大家都喝了”
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 很好啊
<yimao__> e
<happyaron> 这就是他对中国人喝酒的认识，对他来说完全不能理解为啥要这样。
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是这样撒。
<happyaron> gfrog: 边说边笑，最后笑趴桌子上了。。。
<wzssyqa> 太形象了
<jiero> happyaron: 主要是现在酒过多了，要是以前那样战场用酒，人也分不了多少
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯嗯。
<happyaron> :)
<leeeee> 哟
<happyaron> onlylove不在啊今天，你咋还来了？
<gfrog> happyaron: 老外不也是么，叽里咕噜说一顿，然后cheers
<wzssyqa> happyaron: onlylove 刚走
<October21> leeeee: good morning
<happyaron> gfrog: 他们都是来中国的时候采cheers
<freeflying> happyaron: how narrow is his mind lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正sprint的时候就开菜时一次，之后随意。
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<jiero> happyaron:  喝酒能灌死耗子
<happyaron> jiero: 也能灌死人的。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 是因为耗子去找猫了吗饿？
<jiero> happyaron: 我就是喝酒就会撞墙死的兔子
<imtxc> freeflying: jiero 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 上周我大老板特意开了瓶二锅头给vp们，哈哈，逗死了
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<jiero> wzssyqa: 耗子还怕猫？把猫也灌死
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是贵司欢乐啊
<happyaron> freeflying: jon喝白酒无压力
<freeflying> happyaron: 好喝酒的老外没人不能喝白酒的
<happyaron> 嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 我大老板很懂中国习惯嘛，还让大家挨个上去给robbie敬酒来着。
<happyaron> gfrog: 是啊是啊，jon跟nudt喝非常多次了
<freeflying> gfrog: 那是人精啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 是不是把robbie搞跪了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，发现了。
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 咋可能，robbie两米的个头，喝完脸还是黑黑的
<happyaron> 哈哈
 * jiero 已经1个月不碰酒了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 原来我司在北京已经有三个忍了
<wzssyqa> 人
<jiero> wzssyqa: 都是忍者么?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是么，成立办公室啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你就可以天天坐班了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 方便泡妹
 * happyaron 怎么感觉这话都有点邪恶呢
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 啧啧
<yimao> 泡妹好啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 中行EMV刷非美元怎么算？ 直接按汇率折人民币么？
<wzssyqa> yimao: 首先得有妹泡
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你是有泡的啊
<jiero> happyaron: 。。
<yimao> 我只能泡学姐
 * jiero 觉得 happyaron 。。。
<yimao> 学妹都没了
 * gfrog 全币种国际芯片卡白金卡仅面向特邀客户发行，妈蛋
<jiero> yimao 你还好啊。
 * gfrog 还得邀请……
 * jiero 不想泡某人之外。。。
<wzssyqa> yimao: 这不马上开学，新品上货了
<happyaron> jiero: 点点我干嘛
<happyaron> yimao: 学妹大大地有。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哪里能跟你那里似的，货源那么充足
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这样的学校还是有不少的吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 自己学校没有，也可以到附近去啊
<yimao> happyaron:高富帅太多了，学妹早就没了只剩下学姐
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你是在夸奖北京学校的布局么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是啊
<yimao> 而等屌司只能。。。。。。。
<happyaron> yimao: 新货不还没被抢走么
<wzssyqa> yimao: 不需要那么悲观呢
<leeeee> 这不对啊。。
<leeeee> 学姐招你惹你了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你咋蹦出来了？来送货？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我看是。
<wzssyqa> yimao: 完了，赖上你了？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> happyaron wzssyqa 。。。
<wzssyqa> yimao: 把这姐收了吧
<leeeee> 送你妹啊 姐都瘸了
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么了?
<wzssyqa> yimao: 这是那种“追尾必嫁”的
<happyaron> 你这是要送个妹给 yimao 的节奏？
<jiero> leeeee:  你可以把妹妹送出去
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 拆 happyaron 为 happy 和 aron
<imtxc> gfrog: 一样
<imtxc> gfrog: 美元也是直接按汇率折人民币
<bcao> gfrog, 是的，autotest写的太复杂了，看不懂
<imtxc> gfrog: 全币种嘛
<leeeee> 摔了一跤啊。。
<gfrog> bcao: å¼±
<imtxc> gfrog: 奥，你的意思是要刷英胖子？
<bcao> gebjgd, 多达点事
<gfrog> bcao: 那坨渣渣还叫复杂？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：有时间灌水 不如去泡你的软妹
<bcao> gfrog,
<bcao> gfrog, 一个函数调来调去的
<bcao> 还有配置文件，代码能看懂，配置文件死活学不会怎么写
<gfrog> imtxc: 妈蛋，丫还得受邀办理，咋薅这张emv啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 非要白金么
<imtxc> gfrog: 申请金卡呗
<jiero> leeeee: 不好听的，瘸了，需要人照顾。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 不白金要他干啥……
<imtxc> gfrog: 白金我看论坛里面在清华那里有家支行， 20w 就给申请
<freeflying> gfrog: 中信的我可以邀请你
<jiero> leeeee:  wzssyqa 那位算软妹么。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有20w，等明儿跟 adam 借点
<imtxc> gfrog: 他没那么零的钱吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 也是啊……
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 一小时工资，应该能零出来。
<freeflying> 你两这双簧
<freeflying> 真到位
<gfrog> happyaron: 工资也是按月发啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 中信我再等等看i
<jiero> 月发不可收拾啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们俩好基友，就差表白了，这点困难还克服不了么。
<gfrog> freeflying: 中信我再等等看i白金今年啥政策
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，你发错人了吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 对哦，adam的好基友是蛤蟆
<imtxc> gfrog: 话说，我想买基本摄影杂志学习学习，报亭貌似没有？
<happyaron> gfrog: 你的是frag叔。
<freeflying> imtxc: 纽摄
<jiero> 我记得以前是红帽子占据的地方。。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 我的脚架到了，有些重有些大啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 杂志毛，去蜂鸟无忌看德味去
<jiero> imtxc:  有钱有钱有钱啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说一般得买到第五个脚架才知道自己到底要啥
<happyaron> imtxc: 订阅 影像视觉 吧，据说不错
<imtxc> gfrog: …………
<imtxc> happyaron: 电子的？
<happyaron> imtxc: 纸的
<freeflying> imtxc: 要烧一定要烧你能力范围内最好的
<gfrog> happyaron: 这本好像还行，但是摄影杂志贵啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 中国国家地理
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实应该去店里面试试
<gfrog> happyaron: imtxc 国图有大众摄影，我去翻过，挺好
 * jiero 能力范围内最好的是 NEX 5TW
<freeflying> imtxc: 否则都是浪费钱
<gfrog> imtxc: 试不出来，你在店里能背多久
 * jiero 能力范围内最好的是 NEX 5TY
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊，300 的脚架对我已经到支付极限了
 * jiero 出钱 1000 RMB入手
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔，我适合啥也的三脚架
<imtxc> jiero: 好，我的脚架出给你，1000？
<jiero> Sony 索尼 NEX-5TY/S 数码微单™相机 双镜套装(E PZ 16-50mm F3.5-5.6 OSS + E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS) (银色) 。。。。
<jiero> 这个。
<imtxc> happyaron: 5d3 你就别想轻的了
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯
<jiero> imtxc: 我说的是相机
<happyaron> imtxc: 我现在只纠结是3斤还是4斤的事。
<imtxc> happyaron: ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 不过我这个还挺稳当
<gfrog> imtxc: boc没法网申么？
<happyaron> imtxc: 那也不错。
<imtxc> gfrog: 可以
<freeflying> happyaron: 5k+的
<happyaron> freeflying: 支付不起
<jiero> happyaron: 你们都纠结3/4斤？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我弱爆了，没找到link
<imtxc> gfrog: BOC 是可以纯网申的
<happyaron> freeflying: 预算500-1000
<freeflying> happyaron: 别买，至少2k+
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<freeflying> happyaron: 灯至少5k+
<happyaron> freeflying: 真需要这么高达么
<gfrog> happyaron: 几百块的脚架算了
 * happyaron 哭
<gfrog> happyaron: 小于1k的云台别看
<freeflying> happyaron: 除非你买了落灰
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> 你们这是黑我呢还是真这样。
<imtxc> gfrog: 大佬
<imtxc> www.boc.cn
<gfrog> happyaron: 据说一般得买到第五个脚架才知道自己到底要啥
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国银行全球门户网站 (@ boc.cn)
<imtxc> gfrog: 便捷服务那里
<gfrog> happyaron: 最后一般都会皈依到捷信那里的
<imtxc> 就有个申请信用卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 额……
<freeflying> happyaron: 上灯吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 比脚架优先级高
<happyaron> gfrog: 额还不知道
<gfrog> imtxc: 妈蛋，刚才没看着
<freeflying> gfrog: 妈蛋，我这个月貌似都在出差
<happyaron> freeflying: 暂时都先不买，先玩段时间再看买啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 多爽
<freeflying> gfrog: 按了下日程，下个月也好不哪去
<gfrog> freeflying: 多爽
<freeflying> gfrog: 还不如在贵司爽
<gfrog> freeflying: 公费出游。
<gfrog> freeflying: 深圳离东莞还近。 lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 想起来了，boc 首卡也得去网点领
<imtxc> freeflying: 公费旅游还不开心
<gfrog> imtxc: 这没啥问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 明儿进城，有要搓饭的没  happyaron wzssyqa
<gfrog> freeflying: 明儿去医院……
<happyaron> freeflying: 看地点哪
<freeflying> gfrog: 得赶紧把签证给办了
<freeflying> happyaron: 三元桥附近
<gfrog> freeflying: 美签？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的英签还没信儿呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 你找我司那代理公司了么
<freeflying> gfrog: 法签啊，美签不担心啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 找他们做毛，还不如自己搞
<happyaron> freeflying: 我马上也美签，面试好悲剧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 丫一点都不靠谱
<happyaron> gfrog: 省心啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 要不贵司给我开个证明
<imtxc> 。。
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 48个月内有效
<freeflying> happyaron: 你不用
<gfrog> happyaron: 屁，我旁边那个哥，差点被代理玩死
<happyaron> freeflying: 上个护照丢了，只能重签吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我自己准备也就2天而已，丫找代理也是打了2天电话
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这忒操蛋了 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 我找代理倒是挺顺的
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊。
<xrosnight> 大家准备去美国工作了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 你丢了美国签证很麻烦
<xrosnight> 整美签的吗？
<happyaron> 咋呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 你是申根，自己申也一样
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥麻烦
<freeflying> happyaron: 我准备找你那代理了
<happyaron> gfrog: 自己申准备材料比较烦，代理会舒服很多
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，还算可以吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 代理会跟你要一坨乱七八糟的，自己搞可以按最小模式来
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道，明儿去找她
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后我就被签证中心给拒了
<gfrog> happyaron: 哪国？
<gfrog> happyaron: 法签不是超简单么
<happyaron> gfrog: 他们要一样多的材料
<happyaron> gfrog: 材料不全，签证中心不给提交。倒是不花钱。
<freeflying> gfrog: 法签恶心，材料最简单的时美签
<happyaron> 美帝最简单+1
<gfrog> happyaron: 英签不管，给多少交多少，下不下的来人家不管
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道奥巴马任期后会不会还一样
<freeflying> gfrog: 签证中心都不管的
<jiero> freeflying:  噢。我在给父母办签证。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么说我也应该先申请个美签备着？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 有多年多次的美签嘛？
<freeflying> jiero: 壕
<jiero> freeflying:  是不是交钱后立刻提交材料嗯？
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须得
<freeflying> gfrog: 我之前不是劝你办过嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 多年多次啥要求？
<freeflying> jiero: 美国？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道，反正没给过我多年的
<gfrog> freeflying: 一般是半年？
<freeflying> gfrog: 一年
<jiero> freeflying: 什么？怎么了？
<jiero> freeflying:  不说 happyaron 壕么
<gfrog> freeflying: 商务？ 一年几次？ 停留多久？
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞个下回facebook找你去面试你可以抬腿就走
<jiero> freeflying: 是啊，去美国
<freeflying> jiero: 签证啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这屌丝样，facebook不要我
<jiero> freeflying: 对，是签证啊，申请
<freeflying> jiero: 短期还是长期
<jiero> freeflying: 提交什么材料我都没准备就填好表格了，交钱，旅游的B2
<freeflying> jiero: 你们家壕干脆办eb-5吧
<jiero> freeflying: 那是啥？
<jiero> freeflying: 以前没走，现在办理多麻烦
<freeflying> jiero: 投资移民
<jiero> freeflying: 以前家庭移民没走
<jiero> freeflying: 没钱，而且不想去
<freeflying> jiero: b1/2没啥材料好提交的，人连你酒店机票预订都不要
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以你高风亮节  不选你做国家主席真是奇怪
<jiero> freeflying: 是去探亲，不会说英语的父母
 * gfrog 扯淡结束，回家！
<jiero> gebjgd: 去钻土里把，总是有牵挂的东西
<jiero> gebjgd:  国家主席全是跟着关系上的把。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不一定
<gebjgd> jiero: 我选你
<jiero> gebjgd: 没关系怎么可能
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道
<jiero> gebjgd: ... 想抹杀我么。。。
<freeflying> 机场洋溢着一片方便面的味道
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 这场景应该是火车站和汽车站才对嘛
<freeflying> happyaron: 飞机晚点啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下什么浏览器好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460710 使用过Opera，就是不知道怎么回事，在打开google的时候，搜索的内容是竖列显示的，而且显示不全。Firefox吧，有些网站的字体怪怪的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-06-10 19:15
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下什么浏览器好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460711 使用过Opera，就是不知道怎么回事，在打开google的时候，搜索的内容是竖列显示的，而且显示不全。Firefox吧，有些网站的字体怪怪的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-06-10 19:15
<jiero> imtxc: 其实我记得有个网站能学基本的摄影呢。
<wvb_> 搜狗拼音有没有人在用啊，在tty下面是乱码的，打的字还正常但是选字的面板是乱码的，不知道是不是只有我有这个问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460714 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-10 19:23
<jiero> wvb tty还可以用搜狗么？
<wvb> 可以的啊
<wvb> 还能打出字呢
<jiero> 噢。我没用过 sogou
<wvb> 但是选择面板是乱码的
<jiero> 是这样拼写把
<jiero> wvb tty的中文设置搞好了？
<wvb> 恩，好像是这么拼写的
<wvb> 用fbterm就可以显示中文
<wvb> 要打字用fcitx-fbterm
<wvb> 你没有用tty打过中文字吗
<October21> 装X会死啊
<jiero> 没用过 tty
<imtxc> tty 都能用搜狗了？
<imtxc> 不过基本上就是用来装吧
<October21> jiero: 他的意思是linux的console
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21:  不懂啊
<jiero> console是什么
<October21> 就是ctrl + alt + F[1-6]出来的
<October21> 中文怎么翻译我也比较困惑
<October21> console 与 termianl
<October21> 一个是真实的的，一个是虚拟的吧，连接的是同一个东西
<tmck> 那6个虚拟界面很有用
<October21> 我知道有用，但是貌似被人那来装……
<hoxily> 不是还有pts吗？
<October21> hoxily: 你在终端输入 w 和 tty 看看
<October21> 再在 console 下试试
<October21> 在console下用 w 显示 当前回话是tty1
<Pudge> happyaron: 为什么上次更新sogou输入法后出现了sogou自己的设置界面，重启一次电脑后，这个界面就再出现不了了
<jiero> happyaron:  切。。。中信银行不支持linux
<tmck> 为什么银行很少支持linux，却要全面支持不安全的windows
<tmck> 不利接
<Pudge> 1，windows 没有更不安全，2，绝大多数人都用windows，为啥要花力气再开发linux下插件
<tmck> 至少要开发一个简单的插件，可以在linux使用就中了
<tmck> 我前天去银行取钱，我擦xp
<Pudge> 银行也要考虑成本的，windows已经可以满足几乎所有客户了
<tmck> 竟然还在使用windows XP
<Pudge> 够用就行，用什么客户看不到，也不会care
<tmck> 银行收银台使用linux不是更好嘛
<Pudge> 好在哪里
<tmck> 不花钱，还安全
<October21> tmck: 那是你的想法
<Pudge> 怎么不花钱了，linux系统不要钱，解决方案和服务一样要钱，不比windows便宜
<Pudge> 安全？没看出来比windows更安全在哪里
<Pudge> linux下开发更复杂，成本更高，出了问题，维护是个大问题
<tmck> 你要看出来了window不安全，那早就没人用了，
<Pudge> 我看不看出来无所谓，这么多大公司都在用windows，人家不是傻子
<Pudge> linux又免费又安全，那些公司真是傻逼啊
<tmck> 是啊
<microcai> windows 几乎满足了所有的客户， 不满足的那一小撮就去用了 ... mac ....
<microcai> Pudge:  免费的东西是最贵的
<Pudge> microcai: 没错。
<microcai> 一个 ATM 占的那快地方的租金都够你生活了 。。。。
<tmck> 中国的公司只知道便捷没有考虑安全，辛苦弄出来的 专利，转瞬间被到走
<tmck> 盗走
<microcai> 省个 XP 的钱根本不值一提 。。。。
<Pudge> 。。说的好像国外的atm就不用xp一样。。
<microcai> 还有啊， RedHat 企业版 ，贵的1B
<microcai> 照样那么多公司在用。。。。
<microcai> 免费的 反而没人用
<microcai> 你们这些象牙塔里的人啊
<microcai> 根本不懂什么叫 免费的东西是最贵的 。。。。
<Pudge> 免费的，出了问题，找不到人解决，到头来，花的更多
<Pudge> happyaron: 快回答我的问题啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问题-Ubuntu终端自动关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460715 我的终端在执行大约5条命令之后，就自动关闭，请教各位大神，是什么原因呢？ 1.我修改过/etc/environment 导致 桌面无法正常登陆，后恢复后正常 当前内容如下:PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/
<^k^>  ─> bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games" 2.在etc/profile中加java环境变量，内容如下: JAVA_HOME=/home/shibt/hadoop/jdk1.6.0_45 PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH CLASSPATH=.:$JAV …
<gebjgd> Pudge: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> 在哪儿呢
<gebjgd> 以为你死了呢
<gebjgd> October21: 因为用x太不专业了
<gebjgd> October21: 逼格太低
<maplebeats> http://loongson.maplebeats.com:8000/
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ maplebeats's home
<maplebeats> lainme: 周六去HK
<October21> gebjgd: 你还不是用了X
<gebjgd> October21: 我不装逼
<gebjgd> October21: 我只用X
<breeze_growing> hello guys
<breeze_growing> 有谁会用aireplay-ng
<October21> 干什么？
<October21> 破解wifi？
<breeze_growing> ye
<breeze_growing> 像这样的命令：sudo aireplay-ng -0 1 –a xxx -c xxx mon0
<October21> breeze_growing: 这里貌似不讨论这个话题
<CyrusYzGTt> 要分清 hostmac clientmac
<breeze_growing> 为啥？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 上班啊。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你都消失这么久了，前几天看到个新闻，说德国it工程师捅死自己老婆，因为无法忍受她的辱骂，我以为是你呢。。
<breeze_growing> October21: 为什么呢？illegal?
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 我破解过，这东西看人品
<October21> breeze_growing: 前面是essid ，后面是你的mac
<October21> breeze_growing: 这种方式太慢了
<breeze_growing> October21: essid也要填？
<breeze_growing> October21: 哦 还有更快的办法？
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 用奶瓶，什么都不用填，点几下按钮就好了，半自动的，好用很多
<October21> 网上的教程是这样的，我没用过这个命令
<lainme> maplebeats: 最近很常来啊
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 奶瓶 怎么找？
<jusss> Pudge: 你还活着呀
<October21> breeze_growing: 你理解是怎么回事，就不在乎用什么工具了
<Pudge> breeze_growing: google beini wifi 破解
<breeze_growing> October21: 是啊 aircrack-ng suite很烧脑子啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 显然不是  我换工作了 搬家了
<gebjgd> Pudge: bochum
<October21> breeze_growing: 你再去修炼下，破解也就那麽回事
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哪个城市
<breeze_growing> Pudge: thanks I will try
<jusss> gebjgd: 那个300 rise什么的电影好卖肉呀，各种激情动作
<breeze_growing> October21: 闲来没事想玩玩 却没想到这么麻烦。
<October21> breeze_growing: 你看下教程嘛
<breeze_growing> October21: 教程都是正常情况下的使用方法 很顺利的 出错了 它们不管……
<October21> 破解本来就容易不成功啊
<jusss> breeze_growing: 抓包破解不行吗？
<October21> 要是这麽容易的破解，那些厂商还不死翘翘了
<jusss> leeeee: hi
<Pudge> 现在wpa加密的，基本破解不了了，除非运气他别好，
<breeze_growing> jusss: aireplay-ng就是用来抓握手包的 看教程 不论命令怎么打 都是“aireplay-ng --help” for help.
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 你邻居有用wep加密的，你就偷着乐吧，10分钟之内密码肯定到手
 * jusss 求推荐电影，喜欢惊悚系列的，欧美的， 最好有年轻帅哥美女的，可以有激情的，
<leeeee> 嗨
<October21> Pudge: 可以先试试弱密码嘛
<jusss> breeze_growing: wireshark什么的试过了？
<breeze_growing> Pudge: ！-- 我自己的就是wep。
<jusss> Pudge: 对头，现在都是wpa2
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 走好不送
<breeze_growing> jusss: 还没到wireshark那步
<jusss> wpa都少见了
<breeze_growing> Pudge: y?
<tmck> 有没有用电信天翼飞扬拨号器的
<jusss> 没
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你上班了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还是继续给教授咬？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 滚蛋了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 新工作了？
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 前天我拿自己的wep做了一下测试。2k多个ivs，14s就crack了。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 法国？ 哪里？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 巴黎啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 擦 我把我同学介绍给你吧
<gebjgd> Pudge: 她也在巴黎
<jusss> Pudge: 巴黎说啥鸟语呀，有人在哪说中文吗
<October21> breeze_growing: wep本来就不可靠
<Pudge> breeze_growing: wep很好破解，因为不需要词典。。。wpa要靠词典的。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 嗨
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 可否再发一下奶瓶怎么google？
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 你就算抓到包，手里没有好词典，一样破解不出来
<Pudge> google beini wifi 破解
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你不去加拿大了？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还是澳大利亚？
<jusss> Pudge: 你妹的，ignore我了？艹
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 是啊 wpa还要先捕获handshake包
 * jusss 8=> * Pudge
<leeeee> 嗨
<Pudge> gebjgd: 澳洲，正在办手续
<October21> Pudge: jusss 要求与你通话
<Pudge> gebjgd: 先发照片
<Pudge> October21: ？
<October21> Pudge: 貌似你ignore他了
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 自己做个呗 asicc字符 依次排开 我就不信 没有中的。
<October21> breeze_growing: 位数多了就麻烦
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你都去澳洲了  你还玩个屁
<gebjgd> Pudge: 羡慕你能吃软饭
<breeze_growing> October21: wpa不是只有8位吗？
<October21> breeze_growing: pin只有8位，谁说密码只有8位
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 你想多了，各种组合，至少16位，多少可能，理论上找到匹配的密码，需要上百年。
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 怎么可能？
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 难道我看错了？
<October21> breeze_growing: 他是对的
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: wpa2没戏  你还是洗洗睡吧
<October21> breeze_growing: 你看来没理解
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 我的路由器好像只能设8位wpa密码
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 那是8个字符，然后算成64位的一个数
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 你要是愿意， 5个字符都行，一样算一个很长的你记不住的乱码出来
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 那个才是真正的密码
<Pudge> breeze_growing: 那个短的只是让你自己好记
<breeze_growing> Pudge: 那我再看看
<Pudge> gebjgd: 是的，很爽
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • thinkpad t530i怎样U盘安装ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460716 我按官方的步骤使用一个工具制作了U盘启动，但是重启过程按了F12，选择U盘启动后，U盘一直在闪，屏幕一个光标也一直在闪，很长时间都是这样，没有启动安装程序，请问怎么U盘安装系统呢？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 zpfkufei — 2014-06-10 21:28
<Pudge> 没发现jusss在频道啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你现在在法国上班 但是正在办澳洲的签证？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 真心蛋疼
<October21> Pudge: 可能掉线了吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 玩不玩不重要，重点是先发照片
<gebjgd> Pudge: facebook上有
<gebjgd> Pudge: 人家有法国男友了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 链接
<gebjgd> Pudge: 估计你没法竞争了
<Pudge> gebjgd: i dont care
<Pudge> gebjgd: 为啥要竞争，女人多麻烦，又不是找老婆，
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • gmchess 中国象棋软件菜单汉化补丁包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460717 gmchess 中国象棋软件菜单汉化补丁包 目前可用的 deb 软件包可以在下面的地址下载： （当前版本： gmchess 0.29.6, 2012-01-02更新） http://mirrors.163.com/debian/pool/main/g/gmchess/ 如何安装 Quote: * debian 用
<^k^>  ─> 户可以直接运行 sudo apt-get install gmchess 来安装 gmchess 中国象棋。 * Ubuntu 用户应该也可以运行上面的命令进行自动安装。 gmchess-ui-2 …
<maplebeats> lainme: 陪我厂一妹纸(大姐)逛街
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 听说不嘬死就不会死，我这算是嘬死吧？——但愿不要死——我的极限混搭系统（折腾进行中，会逐渐补充内容） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460718 现在开篇，这算是我的第7轮折腾吧。前6轮折腾见我签名。 缘由：我换电脑了，而且新电脑配置不低（I5的4核CPU、
<^k^>  ─> 8G内存、1T硬盘，华硕z87主板、21.5寸显示器），然后折腾之心就起来了。 目的：（1）要耗内存（2）要吃硬盘（3）要复杂（4）要 …
<Pudge> i5， 8g内存，1t硬盘，还敢叫配置不低？
<Pudge> 现在的人都这么自信了？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我觉得不低
<lainme> 我做计算的机器也就这配置了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 家里机器就是
<gebjgd> Pudge: lainme 当然公司的是 i7 + 16G
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跑个dota2都吃力啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不吃力 我天天dota2 家里
<Pudge> gebjgd: 加我号
<Pudge> gebjgd: 晚上带你飞起
<maplebeats> 1G内存+1GHZ CPU路过
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没时间 带孩子呢
<gebjgd> Pudge: robinking623
<Pudge> gebjgd: 各种子项矛盾。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我妈刚走
<gebjgd> Pudge: 等我爸来了再说
<gebjgd> Pudge: 否则我晚上没有时间
<kebab> 我觉得这配置挺高，按台式机还在用pentium g620 T_T
<Pudge> gebjgd: 孩子不是都很早就睡了么
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我家闺女 牛逼
<gebjgd> Pudge:  天天就睡8个小时
<gebjgd> Pudge: 太淘气了
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，截掉顶端的四角锥叫什么名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<kebab> NoIE: 是叫 锥台 么？
<October21> NoIE: 棱台
<NoIE> kebab: October21: 是的，谢谢。
<October21> NoIE: 我猜的，不确定
<NoIE> October21: 我在网上搜索了一下棱台，的确是她。
<Pudge> 叫 梯形台
<kebab> NoIE: 叫我蒙对了 :)
 * October21 这都可以猜对……
<CyrusYzGTt> 不就是 烟囱 么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你天梯多少分了额
<NoIE> 截头体 Frustum
<NoIE> 视锥
<Pudge> 烟囱是圆的。。
 * breeze_growing hug leeeee
<breeze_growing> shit
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我向来抽电脑困难
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 再见，
<gebjgd> Pudge: 咩哈哈哈
<gebjgd> Pudge: 一看你就是单身的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我要照顾孩子 老婆随叫随到
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我朋友也是啊，每天8点就吧孩子往老婆身上一塞，然后开车来我这里dota走起
<Pudge> leeeee: 作甚
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我这里不行
<kebab> NoIE: 兄弟在搞数学？
<NoIE> kebab: 不是，在写程序。
<leeeee> 不做甚啊  。。
<jiero> leeeee
<leeeee> 你谁啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我说的是 工业用的，或者 砖窑的
<kebab> NoIE: 什么程序需要这个形体的名字啊？
<jiero> leeeee 孤单么？宿舍里都没理你的？
 * jiero 刚才还是恶魔的
 * breeze_growing /me这么鲜艳啊
 * jiero 现在不知道自己是什么了。
<NoIE> kebab: 平行切分视锥
<jiero> leeeee: 需要我去你门口喊你妹么？
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 现在又是恶魔了
<leeeee> == 无语了 我看是你孤单吧
<leeeee> 我在看动漫呢
<jiero> leeeee:  我，一直都孤单。
 * breeze_growing 估计leeeee不是miss lonely就是lonely child
<kebab> NoIE: 这样哦，也是很数学嘛 :P
 * jiero 好多年好多年都是一个人。
 * jiero 好多年好多年都不和同学说话
<leeeee> == 受不了你 每次都这样
<breeze_growing> jiero: 你俩pm吧
 * jiero 拍拍 breeze_growing 脑袋，你是谁拉
 * breeze_growing im mr nobody :)
 * breeze_growing just a asker ;)
<breeze_growing> ok night everybody
<breeze_growing> nice dream
<jiero> 晚安
<jiero> 大家都好好的活下去噢
<jiero> 不准在我之前死掉
 * jiero 是极度自私的
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦胚。
<jiero> maplebeats: 今天吃大麦了吗？
<Paulyoung> http://imagebin.org/313356
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LXDE和Razor-Qt的杂种LXQt 0.7.0 released http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460719 也许以后LXDE也是用QT写的了 http://lxqt.org/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-06-10 22:25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【提问】数据应该怎么存比较合理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460721 看了这篇帖子： http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1609 ，虽然是个老问题，但想想有好多人跟我说自己是万年/home党的，还是来问问清楚比较好 #问题1# 因为Linux的发行版（Debian，Ubuntu， Fedora）
<^k^>  ─> 比较多， 多个系统安装，有无可能共享文件目录，如何最大化这个共享呢？ （举个例子，比如先装了Debian sid，然后Ubuntu很多系统 …
 * jeffrey4l jumps
<alpha080> jiero: 日剧看多了的后遗症
<jiero> alpha080:  切。。。我是不是要出现在她们面前。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我现在都不好判断了。
<jiero> alpha080: 真出现，不会被拒绝加入，我觉得；但是干扰她们玩。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 你不是晚安过了么，出来诈尸啊？
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你怎么知道的。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 果然我诈尸了
<alpha080> 睡觉去，才不跟浑身84消毒味道的宅男聊天
<jiero> 。。。84消毒？
<jiero> 宅男？
<jiero> lol
<alpha080> 84消毒液
<Guest67296> ??/
<Guest67296> 谁知道ubuntu怎么修改ios固件啊
<jiero> alpha080: 什么意思
<alpha080> 自个儿google 去，呼呼去了
<Guest67296> #apple
<Guest67296> getin
<Guest67296> GETINT
<GODDOG> hello
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  23:17
<GODDOG> 这里是windows下的GODDOG
<GODDOG> 嗨
<hoxily> GODDOG: ？
<GODDOG> ÔÙÊÔÊÔ
<^k^> GODDOG say: тыйтйт in KOI8-R ? We use UTF-8 !
<GODDOG> yes
<cherrot> jiero, ?
<GODDOG> 你们好 这里是GODDOG in Byrd
<GODDOG> 没人说话么？
<Guest67296> G
<Guest67296> GODDOG, 你是？
<GODDOG> GODDOG ？？
<GODDOG> GODDOG 怎么了？
<Guest67296> 没事，睡觉
<Guest67296> GODDOG, 没事，睡觉了
<GODDOG> ，，，，，
 * cherrot 晚安诸位
 * knownbad @@~
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460723 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-11 8:00
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460724 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-11 8:01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460725 买了块256GB的ssd，在xubuntu的trim怎么开启啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-11 8:13
 * jiero 不感觉自己萌萌哒
<jiero> Destine:  感觉我很多要学的，比如如何正常交流
<Destine> jiero, 那就去学。
<jiero> Destine:  恩。我会去学习如何吸引别人注意。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我觉得这点你不用学了。
<jiero> Destine: 。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我每天上班的第一件事不就是被你吸引注意么。
<jiero> Destine: 哦。那就是交流的实质内容了。
<Destine> jiero, 对，我也想你和我说点有营养的。
<jiero> Destine:  我想学习一下如何关于举办小型活动。或者邀请别人参与小活动。需要掌握的基础能力。
<Destine> jiero, and？
<jiero> Destine:  I want to give my first talk in one week.
<Destine> jiero, 关于啥的？
<jiero> Destine:  找好玩的东西，用来忽悠人的。
<jiero> Destine: 就是在生活的各种地方中发现乐趣
<Destine> jiero, 找之。
<jiero> Destine:  恩。
<jiero> Destine: 看 GNOME Asia 好像准备了很久很久呢。
 * slucx 就我这google不能用？
 * jiero 今天看到一只小鸟想要往车里钻，挤在反光镜和车窗玻璃之间
<jiero> slucx: 就我早就不在意用不用google 了？
<slucx> jiero: 那还用啥？
<jiero> slucx:  duckduckgo.com bing.com baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<jiero> slucx: ... 你真的是用 linux 的人么。。。
<slucx> jiero: 不是的
<jiero> slucx: 。。。来这里干什么。。。
<slucx> jiero: 只能用linux的来这啊？哇哈哈
<jiero> slucx: 不是，你的探索能力太差，就不是很适合，比较无趣
<jiero> 低级单反 nikon D3300 哦。
<jiero> 确实，现在单反和微单重量相差不多了，体积也相差不太多。。。
<slucx> jiero: 这几个都没google好用
<jiero> slucx:  人生就是为了找好用的用么？
<jiero> slucx:  另外，用法各人不同。
<jiero> happyaron: 算了，我就用Nikon D90好了，不去买新机器了，直接配上几个新镜头。
<jiero> 买了也觉得差不太多。http://s.etao.com/detail/675046841023673887.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.PKquPL&rebatepartner=4812&initiative_id=wwwetao_20140611 一个这个，加上原来的 18-105
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Tamron 腾龙AF70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD MACRO 1:2 远摄变焦镜头(佳能卡口) _一淘网
 * jiero 这2个月已经被大家认清本质了。
<onlylove> jiero: 我无聊的把这个nick group了下，然后现在这个也要identify了
<jiero> onlylove:  ...是啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 但是为啥identify以后提示是原来的那个nick，
<jiero> onlylove:  我发现我什么都做不好，还是什么都不做，别人更好。
<onlylove> jiero: 这样我用这个，原来那个会被过期以后release么
<jiero> onlylove: 不会的
<jiero> onlylove: 都会保护的吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 无所谓了……
<jiero> onlylove: 我好久没用 luojie-dune 了
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以尝试做更好嘛
<jiero> onlylove: 我不知道怎么做的更好。
<jiero> onlylove: 最好什么都不做
<jiero> onlylove:  重启电脑
<imtxc> 早啊
<jiero> imtxc:  早。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，你的本质就是个高富帅
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
 * jiero 总是伤害别人。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 iGoogle 。。
 * jiero 现在脑子里都是钉子
 * jiero 根本不会说话。
<happyaron> jiero: D90是很好的机器啊
<happyaron> jiero: 为啥要买新的
<jiero> happyaron:  因为因为我前几天根本没在意钱的事情。
<jiero> happyaron: 反正是别人赞助 $600
<happyaron> jiero: 富二代好
<jiero> ...
<jiero> happyaron: 去你的。那是我太受宠了而已。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见富二代
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿，你看他是不是富二代
 * happyaron 叔儿貌似进村了。
<slucx> 请问我如何写一个脚本，直接执行的时候相当与执行source xxx.sh
<zhan> jiero: 拜见高富帅
<zhan> slucx: 你需要看点书
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔儿好
<slucx> zhan: 哈哈
<zhan> happyaron: 你才是高富帅
<slucx> 主要目的是想把shell中的变量export到整个shell环境中
<zhan> slucx: 记得是 APUE 还是什么书里面提过执行脚本与 source 的区别
<happyaron> zhan: 我矮穷挫。
<zhan> happyaron: 单反穷三代你都敢玩
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<zhan> 话说，java 起好多程序都是一片空白，之前用啥 export AWT_TOOLKIT="MToolkit" 可以解决的，现在也不行了。有谁有解决方法么
<zhan> 比如 jabref
<zenNamaste> XwinX: 好久不见.
<qiao> zenNamaste: 壕 早～
<zenNamaste> qiao: 首席, 早.
<zenNamaste> qiao: 升了嘛?
<qiao> zenNamaste: 升个蛋～ 有这么快就好了。。
<happyaron> 拜见双薪壕
<zenNamaste> qiao: 你boss怎么说?
<qiao> zenNamaste: 私聊～
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 我怎么自动编译出dbgsym包?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我现在没有dbgsym的, addr2line不给我返回函数名呀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 坏荣, 一问你东西, 你就不吭声
<zhan> iGoogle: 依依
<happyaron> zenNamaste: dbgsym么？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: irc私聊好伐? gtalk我手机打字太麻烦...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我司的那种不知道，debian的用 dh_strip --dbg-package=blahblahblah
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好的
<tuikc> this channel has 5 ops?
<zenNamaste> tuikc: more than 5 ops
<tuikc> but other channel has a few ops
<Destine> 才5个op，怎么可能
<qiao> zenNamaste: 赶紧亮出你的 op
<zenNamaste> qiao: .. 别, 昨天刚一带上帽子, 就给 悦姐 和 happyaron 两个人接连 deop了
<zenNamaste> qiao: 现在这个频道, 有op的比没op的地位还低
<qiao> zenNamaste: 0.0
<zenNamaste> qiao: 你跟 bcao 要相亲相爱
<qiao> zenNamaste: 擦。。哥取向正常。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 所以你一定会喜欢 bcao的
<qiao> zenNamaste: 其实，你不知道，bcao是喜欢你的～
<qiao> zenNamaste: 不信你问问呢他～
<happyaron> Destine 神马怎么可能
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 亮出你的 op 来
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见首席
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 才不
<qiao> happyaron: 0. 0
<qiao> happyaron: 你们都被 zenNamaste 带坏了。。
<happyaron> qiao: 所以首席要来治愈大家
<qiao> happyaron: 拿着最低的工资，首席个蛋～
<qiao> zenNamaste: 把你工资分我点～
<zenNamaste> qiao: 别闹, 首席. 跟工资无关, 你就是红毛大中华区首席kdump/kpatch/dup测试
<zenNamaste> qiao: 你是三合一首席
<zenNamaste> qiao: 没跑儿
<qiao> zenNamaste: 。。gun
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 壕
<gfrog> qiao: 首席
<qiao> gfrog: 0_0
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕蛙
<Destine> happyaron, 怎么可能只有5个。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 怎么今天不见你的 蛋蛋 基友呢。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是要逃离帝都的屌丝
<zenNamaste> qiao: ... ... ...
<happyaron> Destine: 比如你不也没亮出你的op么……
<happyaron> qiao: zenNamaste 的机油，是 frag 叔
<Destine> happyaron, 人家不是op。
<qiao> happyaron: zenNamaste 你这么快就抛弃 蛋蛋 而随了 frag 了 ？
<qiao> happyaron: 话说 frag 是谁 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 可能是 gfrog 叔
<gfrog> iMadper: 纳尼？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没事.
<qiao> iMadper: 当然，这个你最有话语权了。。:)
<happyaron> Destine: 你不是op谁还是……
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉……
<gfrog> iMadper: 你竟然把首席干掉了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的错
<gfrog> iMadper: 那你岂不是头牌了？
<happyaron> qiao: fragroute
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 头牌叔好
<gfrog> happyaron: 这里没人认识frag叔儿好吧……
<gfrog> happyaron: 你说了 qiao 也不知道是谁
<qiao> iMadper: 对嘛，我也不知道 ..
<happyaron> qiao: 你看 gfrog 把你们都抛弃了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我从来都对头牌/首席不感兴趣……
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧
<jiero> 首席偷拍？
<iMadper> gfrog: 花魁叔
<iMadper> gfrog: 你又不乖了
<qiao> 吃饭了。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jiero> 我才注意到windows 下多数浏览器还是 32位的。
<eexp> gfrog: 基蛙花
<gfrog> eexp: 渣渣神
<eexp> 你那花，我们附近好多。
<eexp> 你牛皮，找到的那个，拍出来最好看。
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉。买啥镜头好？
<jiero> imtxc:  买啥镜头好？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥机器
<gfrog> eexp: iMadper happyaron 如果要给一个sudo执行的程序加env变量的话，是在sudo之前加还是sudo之后加呢……
 * gfrog 不知道说明白问题木有……
<gfrog> eexp: 那是，我大东北的花儿肯定最漂亮。啊哈哈
<eexp> 之前吧。没之后的
<eexp> 你东北淫？
<gfrog> eexp: 就是 env FOO=bar sudo foobar 还是 速度哦
<gfrog> eexp: 就是 env FOO=bar sudo foobar 还是 sudo env FOO=bar foobar
<gfrog> eexp: 没错
<eexp> 之前吧
<eexp> 东北的，那么瘦？
<gfrog> eexp: 试试去
<gfrog> eexp: 减肥减的，今年胖了，成天被 adam笑话肚子
<jiero> imtxc:  尼康 D90
<eexp> 你笑他，山东瘦子。
<imtxc> jiero: 那必然是内牛满面啊
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道
<happyaron> gfrog: 之后
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc ?
<imtxc> jiero: 尼康 17 55 2.8
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。现在是 18-105 那个默认的。
<imtxc> jiero: 你啥时候买的
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥入这 17 55呃。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是我的
<imtxc> jiero: 镜皇嘛
<jiero> imtxc:  但是我可以用
<imtxc> jiero: 入了不后悔
<gfrog> eexp: 不敢，人家有绿帽子
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，你跟神说法正好反过来呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 之后就被sudo清掉了
<jiero> imtxc: 那价格，入了才后悔。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 不过，你自己测试一下呗。
<gfrog> happyaron: 没其他locale，试不出效果，囧
<eexp> 你们在公司，带实体帽子？
<happyaron> gfrog: locale-gen
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，可以用其他变量 试哈
<eexp> 找哈皮测试。
<jiero> happyaron:  imtxc 推给我 尼康/Nikon AF-S DX 17-55mm f/2.8G单反镜头                          到手价￥9655.75
 * jiero 踩 imtxc
<eexp> jiero: 没上万的，都是浪费钱的玩具
<eexp> 败家子的
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<jiero> eexp: 我不是很在意成像质量的。。。
<eexp> 你在乎后期聚焦？随手拍？
<eexp> 你学学基蛙，一个破花，居然拍出女神效果。
<jiero> eexp:  什么？
<jiero> eexp: 给看看
<eexp> 自己问他要
<jiero> eexp:  我没拍过花
<jiero> gfrog:  eexp 说你有女神花
<happyaron> 实在不行就小痰盂上吧
<jiero> gfrog:  女神头花
<jiero> gfrog: 给展览啊
<eexp> 是基蛙花。 jiero
<jiero> eexp:  今！天！我！没！吃！药！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<gfrog> happyaron: 好像在前在后都一样…… cc eexp
<eexp> 单行命令，env在之内应该是一直有效。
<eexp> 又没带;
<imtxc> jiero: 那镜头不错啊
<jiero> imtxc: 贼，你有钱！
<imtxc> jiero: 听说用它的人看到拍出的第一张照片都会泪流满面， 所以它的昵称就是内牛满面
<eexp> 。。
<imtxc> jiero: 听说锐得一塌糊涂，艳得一塌糊涂
<gfrog> eexp: happyaron sudo 有抛弃当前shell环境变量的选项么？
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。
<jiero> imtxc: 都是没有自己记忆的人啊。
<eexp> 去搞一个移轴镜头。 imtxc 这个才好玩
<imtxc> jiero: 听说随随便便拍一张就可以放大到 100% 然后做成桌面
<jiero> imtxc: 自己眼睛看的才是锐
<imtxc> jiero: P
<eexp> gfrog: man吧。不知道
<jiero> imtxc: 你要 100% 放大？用 松下 LX7啊。 1010万像素。。。
<eexp> jiero: 对。镜头比肉眼差多了
<gfrog> eexp: 好吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥头100%能看？
<gfrog> imtxc: 135的相机基本都不行
<jiero> gfrog:  手机啊
<jiero> gfrog:  不用最高像素就可以哦。
<jiero> gfrog:  还没给我你的作品？
<jiero> 。。。感觉 gfrog 很讨厌我。。。 我一直这么觉得。。。为什么呢
<jiero> 。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: http://www.oschina.net/news/52675/rhel-7
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 红帽企业 Linux 7 正式版发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> iMadper: 都release了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 是呀. 欢迎试用 + 购买.
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我继续debian
<iMadper> onlylove: 优惠价格请练习敝公司的首席: qiao_lunch
<onlylove> iMadper: centos不要钱的好么
<imtxc> ///
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 套头先玩着呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 默认xfs了？
<imtxc> 在淘宝淘基本过期摄影杂志看看
<GODDOG> 默默问下 这里又没有在期末考试的人？
<iMadper> onlylove: .
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我倒想考试
<onlylove> GODDOG: TMD毕业6年了
<hells> 有
<hells> 明天就期末考了
<hells> 还没看过书
<GODDOG> onlylove 前辈
<GODDOG> hells 还是看看吧 毕竟花钱了 拿不到学分还是很不划算的
<onlylove> hells: 还不看书然后睡觉去
<hells> .....
<iMadper> 不都是看ppt嘛?
<hells> 我们寝室没一个人看的
<hells> 没一个慌的。。。。
<hells> 每次都是补考过的....
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • AngularJS真实中文视频教程（全网首发） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460728 Angular.js是Google开发者设计和开发的一套前端开发框架，帮助你简化前端开发的负担。在全球的前端框架中AngularJS排名第一,目前国内的AngularJS中文视频教程少之甚少，于是这套AngularJS中文视频
<^k^>  ─> 教程应运而生了，这里详细讲了AngularJS的各种特性，教你如何使用这些特性开发高效的Web应用，还有AngularJS的核心概念,自定义指 …
<gfrog> iMadper: 球RHEL7 T恤
<imtxc> gfrog: 有个问题，用三脚架的时候，我测好光对好焦之后，怎么重新构图
<gfrog> imtxc: 测光/对焦锁定
<iMadper> gfrog: 今年是软壳
 * imtxc 求 T 恤
<gfrog> iMadper: 球软壳
<iMadper> gfrog: 没余粮
<imtxc> 。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<imtxc> gfrog: 知道锁定啊，我是说锁定之后怎么移动机器？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这方面貌似nikon比canon好哎
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，上了三脚架又不是固定死了，咋就不能移动
<imtxc> gfrog: 那如果拍人的话，等我调节了高度、水平，模特早都站不住了
<gfrog> imtxc: 拍人用毛三脚架
<gfrog> imtxc: 你见哪个拍婚纱照的用脚架
<imtxc> gfrog: 也对
<iMadper> gfrog: 去年年底加入我们组的, 都没有
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽真抠门
<imtxc> gfrog: 不过拍婚纱又不要求拍清楚
<imtxc> gfrog: 有个人形儿就对了
<iMadper> gfrog: 软壳, 早就订好了, 去年秋天
<gfrog> iMadper: 那我岂不是赔大了，妈蛋
<gfrog> iMadper: 应该晚3个月走
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线啊
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • AngularJS真实中文视频教程（全网首发） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460729 Angular.js是Google开发者设计和开发的一套前端开发框架，帮助你简化前端开发的负担。在全球的前端框架中AngularJS排名第一,目前国内的AngularJS中文视频教程少之甚少，于是这套AngularJS中文视频
<^k^>  ─> 教程应运而生了，这里详细讲了AngularJS的各种特性，教你如何使用这些特性开发高效的Web应用，还有AngularJS的核心概念,自定义指 …
<gfrog> imtxc: 不拍清楚了放大到60寸得成啥样子
<imtxc> gfrog: 反正都是后期在发力
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧
<adam8157> 大家乖
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板哪儿浪呢?
<adam8157> iMadper: WFH...
<macint0sh> ^k^: 天气预报
<gfrog> adam8157: WFH 是 What a Fxxxing Home的缩写嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: work from hell
<huntxu> adam8157: 厨艺渐长
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚连鱼都会做了
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 做咩
<gfrog> huntxu: 做咩
<iMadper> Want to Fxxk Horse   破马危险
<macint0sh> 。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 准备滚去某狗
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看你是"炒饭"技能渐长
<gfrog> happyaron: huntxu 乃俩在一块儿算了，名字这么像
<huntxu> gfrog: 明显是打招呼
<gfrog> happyaron: 双薪壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 某狗是外企吗
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> adam8157: 炒饭也是厨艺一种啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 装
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，新的hr系统把我邮箱写错了
<happyaron> gfrog: iMadper 才是双薪壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 双薪壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 有啥影响
<happyaron> huntxu: 这个我咋知道
<huntxu> adam8157: 我一个人才炒饭，现在随便两菜一汤就出手
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪个狗的控股不是注册在外国的
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午去姑姑宴撒，周三小招卡五折
<huntxu> happyaron: 你滚了就只有单薪了
<gfrog> happyaron: iMadper 乃俩都是
<adam8157> gfrog: 姑姑宴难吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 面不错的
<adam8157> g 炒饭 俚语
<gfrog> adam8157: 请假审批啥的没回复了啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就不请假直接闪
<happyaron> gfrog: 没回复直接休
<adam8157> ^k^: g 炒饭 俚语
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 原来贵UE和PES都这么干
<adam8157> ^k^: 死啦?
<hoxily_sleeping> test
<^k^> hoxily_sleeping:点点点.  12:38
<^k^> macint0sh, .. 休息一下 ..  12:39
<adam8157> huntxu: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%E7%82%92%E9%A5%AD+%E4%BF%9A%E8%AF%AD
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<eexp> 目前最轻便的自行车电动模块
<eexp> adam8157: 基蛙说你带绿帽子
<adam8157> eexp: 给你戴一顶
<gfrog> eexp: 恭喜神
<adam8157> eexp: 开不开心?
<eexp> 开踢
<^k^> adam8157: 炒饭 俚语 not defined.
<adam8157> =,=
<^k^> adam8157: 炒饭 俚语 not defined.
 * happyaron 粗发，不带 adam8157 
<eexp> adam8157: 看log吧。是说你现实中
<adam8157> happyaron: 不够意思
<eexp> 提哈皮
<adam8157> eexp: 啥?
<happyaron> adam8157: 下次，机会多得很
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 ..  12:44
<iMadper> qiao: 发衣服了吗? 给我来一件
<happyaron> adam8157: 产品姐是开婚介所的，刚给她老板介绍了一个……
<qiao> iMadper: 木有。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 你这么弱渣，混那么久连T都没
<iMadper> huntxu: 我有软壳啦
<adam8157> qiao: 来一斤
<qiao> iMadper: 不过他们让今天来公司穿带 redhat log的衣服，我忘了。。然后他们又送了我一件T恤
<iMadper> qiao: 给我!
<iMadper> qiao: 帮我要一件呀
<qiao> adam8157: 给JIm白马写邮件，让我发一斤过来。。
 * gfrog back
 * gfrog lunch
 * gfrog away
<qiao> iMadper: 这个的问问他们。。不知道mermaid  那还有没。。
<qiao> im
<iMadper> qiao: 好
<gfrog> adam8157: 走啊，五折去
<qiao> iMadper: 给我的是L的，你太胖了。。穿不上，我略小，但是他说只有这件了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 姑姑宴难吃
<iMadper> qiao: 没事, 我可以减肥
<eexp> 幸运色：煤黑色幸运物品：波塞冬水象手链幸运数字：9
<adam8157> gfrog: 从艺龙提现了6块钱, 免手续费
<eexp> 常有人说“女人的黄金年龄很短，只有22—26岁，男人就不一样，到了30,40岁照样不着急”。其实男人的黄金年龄更短，只有16—18岁，在这段时期的他们，长得帅会有人喜欢，打球厉害会有人喜欢，学习好会有人喜欢，玩乐器会有人喜欢，但到了30岁以后只要他没钱，就很少有人喜欢了！
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 新立得打开出错直接关闭，请问如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460732 我得新立得软件打开之后，直接出错，不知道怎么解决了，具体问题如下： E: The value 'saucy' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please r
<^k^>  ─> eport 统计信息: 发表于 由 bialau — 2014-06-11 12:52
<adam8157> eexp: kuoshiniyou
<Miku> Miku's back
<jiero> eexp: .
<jiero> eexp:  感觉喜欢我很容易。只是喜欢
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我太伤人了。我，不知道怎么交流
<Destine> jiero, 你找 wzssyqa 也是学不会的。
<onlylove> Destine: 你觉得他不找袜子，找你就能学会……
<onlylove> Destine: 我现在都不知道该怎么和他说话了
<Destine> onlylove, 我。。。真的没有那么多时间一直陪他说。
<Destine> onlylove, 我也有点这种感觉，我还以为只有我有。
<zuriaake> 嘻嘻
<jiero> 。。。
<zuriaake> 嘎嘎
<adam8157> jiero: Destine onlylove wzssyqa ...
<zuriaake> First line
<Destine> zuriaake, 干嘛呢。
<Destine> adam8157, 怎么了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 要乖哦~~~
<zuriaake> ☺
<Destine> zuriaake, 不要在这儿干扰大家聊天。
<Destine> adam8157, onlylove wzssyqa jiero 感觉自己又要怒了。
<adam8157> Destine: 罗姐痛苦的求助每一个人
<zuriaake> 没见聊天呀
<adam8157> Destine: 你要怒了?
<Destine> adam8157, 嗯。。。今天本来就觉得有点烦，再遇到这种乱发的。
<Destine> adam8157, 还说大家没在聊天的。
<zuriaake> …
<adam8157> Destine: 刚来irc的嘛, 新鲜劲儿
<Destine> adam8157, 感觉有点控制不好情绪今天，老想kick。。。
<onlylove> 跟在我身后要日报的是闹哪样！
<adam8157> Destine: 窝最近情绪也不好
<onlylove> 这公司的规定真TMD恶心死了
<Destine> 我睡一会儿，免得忍不住kick。
<onlylove> adam8157: 砸玻璃，把写字楼的玻璃都踹下去
<zuriaake> 1111
<jiero> onlylove: 我可以直接丢箱子砸人
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。松鼠大战
<Destine> zu
<onlylove> jiero: 我现在想直接丢显示器到那个要我发日报的人那
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我真的帮不上你捏
<Destine> zuriaake, 你想怎样？
<zuriaake> here
<onlylove> jiero: 就算她没收到，那是服务器问题，和我有半毛钱关系！
<Destine> 我睡了。
<Destine> 不想踢人，要忍住。
<zuriaake> …
<jiero> Destine: 没有梦最好
<Destine> 感谢。
<onlylove> Destine: 我想踢桌子
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 踢坏要赔么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 赔不赔以后再说
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我受不了猪队友
<jiero> onlylove: 踢沙袋
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那应该踢队友
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 每天发一份日报不够，还得发两份
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那个踢坏了麻烦了
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。我觉得好奇，为什么没有那种好补的材料，为了好玩的沙袋呢？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 一个二级项目经理而已
<adam8157> 很久没发report了...
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 还不知道是个啥样的SB
 * jiero 好久没抱抱 adam8157 了
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 虽然不知道vmware那边怎么搞的，但是我是bigdata项目撤回来的员工，搞个linux培训还TMD要发report，还是天天发
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 这次还是把我派的bigdata项目
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我都要暴躁了，我用Linux的时间比那二货上班时间都长，
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 天天跟我身后要ls pwd这些学习的report是闹哪样
<zuriaake> 用多久Linux了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 难道那货想让我把mount的手册页完整给她翻译下？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 她 :-)
<ofan> onlylove: 大数据婊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这是跟你套近乎呢
<zuriaake> pwd是什么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我记得mount据说有6000页
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 没见过啥样
<onlylove> zuriaake: print working dir
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 或许人家打听好你很帅了
<zhan> onlylove: 有啥 8g?
<zuriaake> man gcc 呢
<iMadper> info gcc 才多吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 丧心病狂！mount已经够多了！
<iMadper> man mount | wc -l   =>   1543
<zhan> onlylove: 你问下 依依 man bash
<iMadper> 1500行, 怎么也没有6k页吧..
 * adam8157 经常man bash... 不到4000行
<zhan> 额，那是 man fvwm? ee 说超长
<onlylove> zhan: 啥8g？
<iMadper> cat /dev/urandom  超级长
<zhan> 没
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 矮子里拔将军也拔不到我
<huntxu> man mount | wc -l => 1684
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的啥版本
<iMadper> huntxu: 1404
<zuriaake> aira2也很多
<iMadper> onlylove: 管他们呢, 给钱就行.
<iMadper> onlylove: 人家给你钱, 买你八小时嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> onlylove: 他们愿意让你用这时间写report这种不能创造价值的东西, 你就去给他们写呗, 你又不吃亏
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，你那能保存屏幕亮度吗？
<adam8157> slucx: rc.local
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，不但不创造价值，还指摘我，你这个格式不对，我给你个模板，你照着写
<iMadper> slucx: 不能保存, 只能每次开机自己设定一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后说，内容太简单，你照着那模板来……balabala……
<iMadper> onlylove: 还算正常吧?
<slucx> adam8157: rc.local的话没s一
<onlylove> iMadper: slucx ubuntu？
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得我的debian可以保存？
<onlylove> slucx: 忘了怎么搞的了
<onlylove> slucx: 还是你是双显卡，双显卡我还没有机器，没弄过
<slucx> adam8157: 没用，我的acpid是用sysv形式开机启动的，似乎开机的时候没有启动成功，手动启动可以
<iMadper> onlylove: 我本来想, 改天辞了红帽, 去vmware, 结果被你说的, 不敢考虑了
<slucx> onlylove: 单的，230
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我在文思，你想多了
<iMadper> 亮度跟显卡没关系吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: vmware从来不问我要dailyreoprt
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 那就好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu如何设置无线网优先联网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460733 我笔记本使用无线联网后，然后连接一根网线，系统就自动断开无线连接上了有线，但我需要用无线上网，这个该怎么设置插上有线后无线仍然连接外网可以上网呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chauvet2010 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-06-11 13:14
 * iMadper 努力去vmware
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是文思这边的项目经理
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都不知道文思干啥的...
<onlylove> iMadper: 有个display的backlight来着
<onlylove> iMadper: 外包
<slucx> adam8157: echo 500 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness ，每次重启X的话亮度也会自动变
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我有机会去vmware
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后给文思赚钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> slucx: 你确定500没问题？
<iMadper> onlylove: 外包还有培训?
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得是最大15？
<slucx> onlylove: 没问题，因为我这默认是2000+
<gfrog> iMadper: 你去vmware了？
<slucx> onlylove: 跟驱动有关吧这个
<iMadper> slucx: sys又不持久存储
<onlylove> iMadper: 培训嘛，给客户看看样子
<iMadper> slucx: 你要用用户态的工具
<iMadper> gfrog: 想去呀.
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是又舍不得帽帽
<slucx> iMadper: 求解
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就去
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就留
<slucx> iMadper: xrandr？
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ..
<iMadper> slucx: xrandr也不行
<gfrog> iMadper: 要不上午去南楼，下午去北楼
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞!
<onlylove> slucx: 我回去找下我机器的配置给你看下吧……我记得原来我也存不住，后来不知道怎么存住了
<onlylove> slucx: 不过重启X就又存不住了
<iMadper> slucx: dm没有built-in的设置?
<onlylove> slucx: 就这么个坏处，不能重启X
<onlylove> iMadper: 双薪壕
<iMadper> onlylove: 壕个毛
<iMadper> ofan: 有动静嘛?
<iMadper> ofan: 等着你入职呢
<slucx> onlylove: 理论上rc.local写入会起作用的
<onlylove> slucx: 我之前也那么干
<onlylove> slucx: 后来忘了怎么搞的了，不那么做也能用
<slucx> onlylove: 但是我这需要开机手动启动acpid才行，不然也不行
<onlylove> slucx: 或者我就是那么做的，但是忘了
<slucx> onlylove: 可能
<slucx> 现在debian混合的启动脚本，我都不知道我的init.d下的服务能启动不能了
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得当时是启动以后屏最亮，然后需要手工降下去
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，是最亮
<slucx> 4000+的值
<onlylove> slucx: 然后论坛有各种办法，然后我忘了我找来个啥，反正不用写脚本
<onlylove> slucx: 有人搞了个display的脚本来着
<onlylove> slucx: 专门用来控制亮度
<onlylove> slucx: 我那个就是重启X，会失效……
<gfrog> adam8157: 下楼costa撒
<slucx> onlylove: 我写了个脚本用Fn+Fx调节
<adam8157> gfrog: wfh...
<gfrog> adam8157: 来office撒
<onlylove> slucx: 所以如果你x不是经常死，应该没问题
<slucx> 但是开机和重启X都会改变亮度，很蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog: 等会儿打羽毛球...
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^ 来不
<gfrog> adam8157: 来office撒
<onlylove> slucx: 哦，好像suspend在起来也会最亮
 * adam8157 busy =,=
<ofan> iMadper: 重新投了，还没回复
<slucx> onlylove: 我的debian开机启动不了acpid很不解
<onlylove> slucx: 我回去给你找下吧，vm里面找不到了……
<slucx> /etc/rc2.d/S02acpid
<slucx> hc d
<slucx> 好的
<slucx> rc2.d # ls *acpi*
<slucx> S01acpi-fakekey  S02acpid  S02acpi-support
<onlylove> 论坛用的google搜索，忘了……
<slucx> google这次是真的挂了啊…
<nyfair> 常见linux问题解决方案
<nyfair> 启动异常：删除systemd
<slucx> 今天所以bing用的很不爽
<nyfair> 哈，我这里g婊很正常啊，没翻墙，魔都电信
<slucx> nyfair: 不能删啊
<nyfair> 什么不能删？
<slucx> 我这里挂的很彻底
<slucx> nyfair: debian以后默认要使用systemd
<nyfair> 我推荐sinit
<iMadper> adam8157: 不去..
<nyfair> 启动异常：删除systemd
<nyfair> 网络不通：删除avahi
<nyfair> 没有声音：删除pulseaudio
<iMadper> ofan: okay
<nyfair> 这三个东西都是同一个sb写得，删了没影响
<onlylove> slucx: 我其实不是很看好systemd
<onlylove> slucx: 但是和upstart比，还是……
<palomino|working> pulseaudio不是挺好使的么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好使？
<palomino|working> 对啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 今天双进程没，搜狗真好用
<palomino|working> 天天双进程
<palomino|working> 确实挺好用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那我告诉你，pulse audio真麻烦
<palomino|working> why?_?
 * slucx 双拼用户表示支持小小
 * nyfair 直接oss4，不折腾
<onlylove> palomino|working: alsa-oss很好用
<nyfair> slucx: 双拼自定义才是王道
<palomino|working> oss4啊
<nyfair> alsa-oss+1
<slucx> 而且现在debian的默认图形对应的终端也不是7了
<palomino|working> 能支持多声卡么? onlylove
<slucx> nyfair: 自定义码表才是王道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 多声卡壕，我就一个声卡
<palomino|working> so,还是pulseaudio好使
<onlylove> slucx: http://www.jb51.net/LINUXjishu/56580.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux下保存笔记本屏幕亮度设置r(背光亮度)的方法_LINUX_操作系统_脚本之家
<onlylove> slucx: 找到啦
<slucx> onlylove: 看看
<nyfair> 很简单，pulseaudio这傻叉还是跨平台的，你什么时候见过真有windows程序用这个？同样跨平台的openal portaudio fmod jack都能见到
<onlylove> slucx: laptop-mode-tools装了吧
<palomino|working> 跨平台没人用不是理由吧
<slucx> 装了
<palomino|working> opengl还跨平台呢,现在还有几个windows应用用啊
<nyfair> 是原因之一
<onlylove> slucx: 这个就是重启X失效，挂起恢复失效，没太大毛病
<nyfair> palomino|working: cs
<slucx> onlylove: 好的，看看去
<nyfair> palomino|working: ren'py
<onlylove> palomino|working: 大佬，opengl现在主要是专业卡在用
<nyfair> palomino|working: blender
<palomino|working> 也不是啊,游戏机还在用
<onlylove> palomino|working: AUTOCAD都用DX了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 游戏机没有DX
<nyfair> onlylove: xbox
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你问微软的XBOX用的啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 就微软用自己的吧
<nyfair> xbox同时支持opengl es和dx
<onlylove> nyfair: 微软是全栈软件公司，什么东西都有自己的
<onlylove> nyfair: 操作系统，数据库……你能想到的基本都有
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似没有3DMAX类……
<nyfair> 微软那个启动程序比grub之流好多了
<nyfair> 可惜人家就是不支持boot linux
<onlylove> nyfair: bcdedit？
<onlylove> nyfair: 能啊
<nyfair> 能？
<iMadper> efi bootmanager比grub什么的强多了
<iMadper> 还不用安装
<nyfair> 你确定你不装个grub lilo之类的能用这个启动linux?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就是对fat32不放心
<iMadper> onlylove: 不放心?
<onlylove> nyfair: 忘了怎么回事了……反正最起码能引导grub
 * iMadper fat32是现在使用最广的了吧?
<iMadper> 或者vfat
<iMadper> 反正fat系列超级多地方在用
<onlylove> nyfair: 不对，应该能，有人重装windows以后没有grub用bcd启动过
<onlylove> iMadper: 鉴于经常fcdisk /r 我不说啥了
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者那时候硬盘不好
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正从winxp开始，坚定不移的用ntfs
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦错了……chkdsk
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个盘平时不需要写, 没问题的
<iMadper> onlylove: intel都不担心这个
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那就好，我想问amd的那个搞得咋样了
<onlylove> iMadper: amd那个BIOSBOOT
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正坏了能找dos修，是不
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接efishell修
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正能修就是了
<slucx> adam8157: debian的亮度文件是哪个？
 * imtxc 刚才午睡没看见ee踢人啊
<Destine> 醒了。
<nyfair> 说起来，文件系统的优劣你们怎么评价？
<nyfair> 巨硬的ntfs见到一堆小文件确实不爽啊
<palomino|working> 我觉得...
<palomino|working> reiserfs的小文件明显快
<palomino|working> 别的感觉都差不多
<palomino|working> 我一般用xfs
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，我看错了，确实好像需要grub
<palomino|working> 后来换ssd之后小文件不是问题了就ext4了
<onlylove> nyfair: 那些都是用dd读取硬盘头的
<imtxc> 现在google是完全不能用了么
<palomino|working> 我一直翻墙google来着
<nyfair> 那倒是，ssd美
<onlylove> nyfair: reiserfs小文件快
<palomino|working> 哦对了
<palomino|working> xfs删文件好像特别慢
<onlylove> palomino|working: XFS?猫猫7默认就是XFS
<onlylove> palomino|working: 记得是SGI还是谁搞的
<palomino|working> 猫猫7何物?_?
<iMadper> sgi
<iMadper> rhel 7
<nyfair> onlylove: reiser4s那个家伙杀了老婆后现在这玩意怎么样了？
<onlylove> palomino|working: rhel7
<palomino|working> 哦...
<palomino|working> 为啥叫猫猫...
<iMadper> red cat
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> nyfair: 死的差不多了吧，debian里面没有reiserfs的选项了，因为没人维护
<iMadper> 虹猫蓝兔你不知道?  palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，输入法打猫猫排在前面，找帽还要翻
<onlylove> iMadper: 蓝兔是gentoo？
<palomino|working> 这样- -
<Destine> iMadper, 这本身是个动画片么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道...
<Destine> onlylove, ubuntu吧。
<iMadper> Destine: 是吧
<onlylove> Destine: 是
<iMadper> ubuntu明显是屎黄...
<onlylove> Destine: 国产哦
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> 屎黄+1
<palomino|working> 屎黄
<iMadper> 或者骚紫
<palomino|working> 说得太好了
<Destine> 反正我又不用。
<Destine> lol
<iMadper> palomino|working: 早先是屎黄, 最近这些年主要是骚紫了
<onlylove> 我没笑……
<nyfair> 谁给个新版ubuntu默认壁纸截图
<Destine> onlylove, 你是怕我踢你么？
<palomino|working> 一直用xubuntu来着...
<onlylove> Destine: 嗯
<Destine> nyfair, 一坨糊糊的颜色。
<Destine> onlylove, 我睡醒了，现在心情还可以，不踢人。
<onlylove> 一坨糊糊……
<nyfair> 是不是这张？http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-wallpapers
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu – Details of package ubuntu-wallpapers in trusty
<nyfair> usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<nyfair> 就一张图还要打个包，加个changelog.Debian.gz...
<lainme> http://linuxg.net/meet-suru-the-default-wallpaper-of-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/ 这张
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Meet Suru, The Default Wallpaper Of Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr | LinuxG.net
<imtxc> 哈哈
<nyfair> 赞美老司机姐姐
<Gann> 最近用 Google+的多吗？还有谷歌环聊
<Gann> 有空的圈几个好友吧
<nyfair> Gann: 自从成了默认应用，已怒删
<palomino|working> 环聊几乎不用
<Gann> yinxiuqu@gmail.com
<palomino|working> 环聊访问短信慢得像一坨屎
<nyfair> +1
<Gann> 我不觉得慢
<palomino|working> 短信慢
<palomino|working> 别的还行
<iMadper> G+ 还没死呢?
<jiero> 其實糞便是有各種色彩的
<palomino|working> 没死呢 iMadper
<iMadper> G+没死, 反而把greader给搞死了
<Gann> 修改 host后很快
<nyfair> 推荐麻花藤新出的微信电话本
<Destine> 我就说是糊糊的颜色。
<jiero> iMadper: 關鍵是，g胖不知道做什麼了
<palomino|working> g+上天天各种更新很欢乐 iMadper
<palomino|working> 我的生活乐趣全靠煎蛋和g+了
<jiero> 玉米糊糊的顏色哦
<iMadper> ios8哪天出来呀?
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。你好破馬
<Gann> 现在的谷歌报刊亭也不错
<palomino|working> 有beta下载 iMadper
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<palomino|working> 我刚下了个xcode6beta
<nyfair> Gann: 哈哈哈哈哈，虽然我是g婊黑，这个真不错
<lainme> 刚收到环聊邀请，点链接后再选"available for computer"，居然引导我去chrome的下载页面……
<iMadper> palomino|working: 啊? 是吗? 安装方便吗?ｂｅｔａ的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我没win了
<nyfair> Gann: 前几天用这个上日文google play上找书，各种老司机读物
<iMadper> palomino|working: 想要ota更新
<Gann> nyfair: 你说得是报刊亭？
<Gann> 还是说谷歌电子书？
<nyfair> Gann: 不知道，就是google play那个杂志期刊的分类
<nyfair> Gann: 那东西又没天朝版，我哪知道中文叫啥
<Gann> nyfair: 那就是谷歌报刊亭
<palomino|working> 那好像不行啊 iMadper
<palomino|working> 你有开发者账号么 iMadper
<palomino|working> 有的话能下载
<Gann> 不会谷歌报刊亭中文资源少，但够用
<iMadper> palomino|working: 没有呀
<jiero> lainme:  。
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我又不会写代码...
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 耐心等等,秋天差不多了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我想用别的输入法..
<iMadper> ToT
<iMadper> palomino|working: built-in的输入法, 简直就是sb
<palomino|working> lol
<Gann> nyfair: 有中文版
<nyfair> Gann: 哪里有？
<iMadper> palomino|working: 果粉们这回开心了, 苹果全球首创, 支持第三方输入法
<iMadper> palomino|working: 比android早了100年
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> Gann: 别告诉我繁体的，我朝是google play二等公民大家都知道
<palomino|working> 话说android自带的输入法也够sb啊
<Gann> nyfair: 你系统语言是汉语，他就显示谷歌报刊亭
<iMadper> palomino|working: 但是, android支持别的输入法呀
<palomino|working> 最近我的手机老莫名切换回自带那个- - iMadper
<palomino|working> 烦死我了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 让你秘书每天惦记着帮你切换过去嘛
<palomino|working> ....
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你又不用自己打字
<iMadper> palomino|working: 都是你秘书代劳
<palomino|working> -_-
<Gann> nyfair: 英文叫做 play newsstand
<palomino|working> 秘书就是我自己!
<ev0l> l2tp/ipsec 弄好久了 为什么win7可以连接不能上网
<ev0l> ios上一切正常
<palomino|working> Ubuntu版MX3正式亮相：太流畅了
<nyfair> palomino|working: android字体真心丑，苹果巨硬至少自己不懂会买商业字体，g婊直接剽窃中日韩开源字体
<nyfair> 然后改个名字就冒充自己的
<iMadper> ev0l: dns吧..
<palomino|working> 我还蛮喜欢droid sans的- -
<iMadper> palomino|working: 给link看看?
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/308/308018.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu版MX3正式亮相：太流畅了-Ubuntu,系统,魅族,MX3,亮相,流畅,-驱动之家
<palomino|working> 买mx3去!
<ev0l> iMadper:在win7设置?
<nyfair> droidsans不就是微米黑么
<ev0l> 还是说服务器设置
<ev0l> 我自己搭建着玩的
<iMadper> ev0l: 谁知道, 都设置一个看看? 我刚弄了一个ipsec的
<palomino|working> 微米黑是在droid sans上发展来的吧
<iMadper> ev0l: 但是我没有win7了
<ev0l> iMadper:那你是直接在ubuntu下连接的?
<iMadper> ev0l: iphone
<ev0l> 我ubuntu也是连接正常 不能上网...
<nyfair> 换种说法，droid sans大部分都是我朝开源热心人士无偿提供的没错吧
<iMadper> ev0l: ubuntu直接用shadowsock了嘛
<ev0l> 我iphone也是一切正常
<palomino|working> 本字体版权为Google公司和“文泉驿信任委员会(Board of Trustees)”所有，请遵循字体授权使用该字体。
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<palomino|working> 微米黑google还有版权?_?
<jiero> nyfair:  有時候後不要太絕情。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<mhli> adam8157, gfrog, 知道有什么online coding 的操作类似vim的吗？
 * jiero 繼續做怪物。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 能在终端启动，但启动器不启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460739 装了14.04，直接找到windows 8.1系统下用右键wine启动foxmail 7.2，成功，运行一切正常，然后进入终端用wine /media/~/d/"program files"/"foxmail 7.2"/foxmail.exe，一切正常（～是我的目录，d是windows下的d盘），最后在
<slucx> onlylove: 非常感谢，你说的方法可行
<onlylove> slucx: 我一直这么做的
<slucx> onlylove: 很感谢
<slucx> onlylove: 我这写到rc.local里不起作用
<onlylove> slucx: 那就不知道了，我写rc.local貌似也好用
<iMadper> rc.local怎么会不好用?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，总会有稀奇古怪的事情发生
<gebjgd> 真是羡慕 上班的时候聊irc
<slucx> iMadper: 确实不好用，不知道是不是又有哪个地方给写成最大值了…
<imtxc> jiero: 下单了没有
 * slucx debian现在图形界面不是Ctrl+Alt+F7了？ iMadper onlylove 
<imtxc> 求推荐个靠谱的 vpn
<onlylove> slucx: 默认是tty1？忘了
<onlylove> slucx: 很少去控制台了
<slucx> onlylove: 你max_brightness这个文件内容是多少？
<slucx> intel_backlight # cat max_brightness
<slucx> 4437
<slucx>  
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得是15来着
<onlylove> slucx: 我是amd的卡
<slucx> 我的开机得手动启动acpid才能用Fn调节亮度
<Gann> 我现在都是用手机聊IRC的
<Gann> 最近 Ubuntu有什么好玩的吗？
<palomino|working> 有啊 Gann
<jiero> imtxc: 什么下单？
<palomino|working> 比如14.04接上dell 4k显示器之后只要关掉显示器就再也不亮啦 Gann
<jiero> palomino|working:  3头4K显示器么
<Gann> palomino|working: 有别的好玩的应用或者服务吗？
<jiero> palomino|working:  用来玩触摸屏幕墙游戏
<jiero> Gann: 自己造应用啊
<palomino|working> 1个显示器显卡就已经应付不来啦 jiero
<palomino|working> intel驱动貌似不支持mst
<palomino|working> 于是只能上30hz
<jiero> palomino|working:  哦。以前都说8MB显存显示器支持 2048×15**的分辨率的
<Gann> jiero: 没有这能力
<palomino|working> 2048x1536好办
<palomino|working> vga就行我记得
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 壕
<palomino|working> .... gebjgd
<GODDOG> 你们都说4K显示频是什么意思？
<GODDOG> 是这个显示屏显示最清晰的状态 显示的一张图片有4K么？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 分辨率
<GODDOG> 额
<GODDOG> onlylove 有4K个像素点？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 分辨率4096打头，现在都1092啥的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 一个方向上4k
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3097047685?see_lz=1
<GODDOG> 那不就正方形了么？
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【作死向】徒弟，谢谢你寄来的【生日礼物】，但愿他真的喜欢你_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> 现在孩子真可怕，才17
<onlylove> GODDOG: http://baike.baidu.com/view/12872801.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 4K显示器_百度百科
<GODDOG> 怎么了？
<GODDOG> onlylove 那个化妆品很贵？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 那个化妆品里面有料
<GODDOG> onlylove 怨念这么深重
<GODDOG> onlylove 恶作剧吧
<onlylove> GODDOG: 假设你对猕猴桃过敏，然后里面给你掺上点猕猴桃粉
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你家恶作剧玩这么厉害？
<GODDOG> onlylove 才那么大点岁数 过几天就好了么 又不是中毒之类的lol
<onlylove> GODDOG: 过敏严重会毁容的
<GODDOG> onlylove 哦
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你还是too young
<GODDOG> onlylove 戳男一个 不磨化妆品
<onlylove> GODDOG: 没听说过过敏致死的吧
<GODDOG> onlylove 外部过敏不会吧
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你花粉过敏不，我给你弄点花粉啥的，直接搞死你
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你太小看过敏了
<GODDOG> onlylove 我们有个车模学姐 过敏牛奶 倒是见过
 * slucx 多显示器的时候咋知道各自的分辨率？
<GODDOG> onlylove 这么厉害 会死人的啊
<onlylove> GODDOG: 有人对大米过敏
<onlylove> GODDOG: 信不信由你
<GODDOG> onlylove 过敏的人是不是体质上收到了什么不可逆的惊吓？
 * jiero 过敏鸡蛋黄和很多种氨基酸
<nyfair> 上回我司有个白皮猪吃花生，然后就注射肾上腺素去了
 * jiero 吃了肥肉恶心的要吐
<GODDOG> onlylove 高中生物说是 当做异质 所以白细胞突然增多之类的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 过敏性休克
<onlylove> 是指强烈的全身过敏反应，症状包括血压下降、皮疹、喉头水肿、呼吸困难。50%的过敏性休克是由药物引起的，最常见的便是青霉素过敏，多发生在用药后5分钟内。
<onlylove> GODDOG: 没听说过打青霉素死人的是吧
<jiero> onlylove: 其实不知道是怎么回事，我有一次就是青霉素过敏，直接接种后栽倒
<jiero> onlylove: 根本无法控制，眼前发白无法控制
<GODDOG> onlylove 记得电视上说过什么 庆大青霉素打死小孩子了
<onlylove> jiero: 你活着算好的，打青霉素之前都要问下是不是过敏的
<jiero> onlylove: 我就那一次有问题
<jiero> onlylove: 之前和之后都打过
<GODDOG> jiero 还会改变的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 这就是过敏史，以后医生应该不会给你打了
<GODDOG> jiero 你以后就免疫啦？
<jiero> GODDOG: 。。。
<GODDOG> 我为这种所谓的试敏比正常应该挨的针多了一倍
<GODDOG> 每次必试敏
<onlylove> GODDOG: 正常操作应该试验的，但是通常就是问下
<hamo> adam8157: 又WTF啊？
<GODDOG> onlylove 问了 但是一般的医生不相信 所以还是要什么皮下试敏之类的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 肯定啊，人命关天的大事
<hamo> GODDOG: 青霉素啊？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你当闹着玩
<hamo> GODDOG: 就是每次都要皮试的...
<GODDOG> 不过我见过一个紫外线过敏的女生 怎么说呢 她的夏天很奇葩
<onlylove> hamo: 青霉素
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不能穿短袖和短裙
<onlylove> GODDOG: 包的很严实的那种
<hamo> GODDOG: 你是否过敏跟你当时的身体状况也有关的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 皮炎，可能是
<GODDOG> 回想下 本人已经已经快两年没打过吊水了
<GODDOG> onlylove 你们工作是不是要每年体检？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不是
<GODDOG> onlylove 网上吐槽公司体检的段子每天都很多
<onlylove> GODDOG: 糊弄下
<onlylove> GODDOG: 其实很多体检很贵的
<GODDOG> onlylove 你说紫外线过敏那不是对电脑屏幕也过敏 那她一辈子当不了程序猿了
<GODDOG> onlylove 哦
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不会吧，我不记得屏有紫外线，而且不是很喜欢程序媛
<GODDOG> onlylove 额
<onlylove> GODDOG: 见过很多都是为了让男猿努力工作而存在的搞笑的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你去哪儿了？
<GODDOG> onlylove 贵圈真乱
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我记得我发过一个段子，说是面试，然后妹子，问，有男朋友没，说有，让她写个红黑树，然后她居然写出来了，我让她再用汇编写，她走了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 然后又来一个，问，有男朋友没，答，没有，你用你最熟悉的语言写hello world吧，不会……不会不要紧，我们教你
<slucx> onlylove: fc-cache只能搜索ttf的字体？afm的字体咋办？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 流氓
<onlylove> slucx: 我不关心字体……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我一直在文思啊，只不过之前外派到vmware
<hamo> onlylove: 你在文思海辉啊...
<onlylove> hamo: 你以为呢
<nyfair> 渣渣，看我用汇编写红黑树
<GODDOG> onlylove 贵圈真乱
<hamo> onlylove: 我以为你在vmware...
<hamo> onlylove: 去过你们那个新大楼没？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 文思是什么
<onlylove> hamo: 我在新大楼上班
<hamo> onlylove: 就软件园二期那个
<hamo> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> hamo: 目前就在这坐着
<GODDOG> onlylove 你们那里是软件园？
<hamo> onlylove: 话说你们为啥把另一半租给了百度？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 废话
<GODDOG> onlylove 类似张江那种？
<nyfair> 直接把c++的红黑树拿来编译下，然后反汇编
<onlylove> hamo: 不知道
<adam8157> mhli: 不知道
<onlylove> hamo: 记得原领导说过
<adam8157> hamo: 在家换衣服等你.....打球
<onlylove> hamo: 后来忘了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 红黑树是啥
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不太清楚啊，中关村软件园
<hamo> adam8157: 我今天不去了...头疼...早点回家睡觉...
<onlylove> GODDOG: 张江是啥，知道在魔都
<GODDOG> hamo 你的基友在家里换衣服 等你去捡肥皂
<adam8157> hamo: 凉着了?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> g 红黑树
<GODDOG> onlylove 上海有个张江软件园
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我怎么记得TI在张江有office，那是做芯片的……
<onlylove> ^k^: 粗来干活！
<hamo> test
<GODDOG> onlylove 具体不知道 没有前辈是在哪里工作的
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  15:25
<hamo> onlylove: ^^^
<hamo> onlylove: 你看他是活着的
<onlylove> g 红黑树
<hamo> g red-black tree
<onlylove> hamo: 你看，它不搭理你
<GODDOG> 又在调戏机器人
<jiero> 你们。我想睡超过6小时。
<onlylove> jiero: 晚上10点开睡，早上7点起，自己算几个
<jiero> onlylove: 切。我晚上几点睡都会在睡着后6小时内醒来
<zuriaake> 嘻嘻
<onlylove> jiero: 那就醒
<jiero> onlylove: 9点睡3点起
<onlylove> jiero: 如果困了就睡
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你可以12点睡
<jiero> onlylove: 困了也没法睡。。。。
<zuriaake> 嘎嘎
<onlylove> jiero: 你没救了
<jiero> onlylove: 12点睡，昨天，5点起了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 靠。。。
<hamo> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3323038.htm
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 达·芬奇睡眠法_百度百科
<onlylove> jiero: 你数学不好，12到5明明是5个小时
<hamo> jiero: 这个适合你
<jiero> onlylove: 6小时内！
<zhpeng> bcao, leo电话你有么
 * slucx afm的字体咋用？求解
<jiero> hamo: 以前实验过的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你赢了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我有
<^k^> onlylove: 红黑树 not defined.
<zhpeng> adam8157, 求
<zhpeng> RHEL7靠谱么。。。
<bcao> zhpeng, 没又
<adam8157> zhpeng: cc liuhangbin
<bcao> zhpeng, 靠谱
<bcao> 下午请假
<bcao> 走了
<jiero> hamo: 很难。那时候我轻松睡9小时。
<onlylove> hamo: 靠……kk现在才反应过来
<adam8157> zhpeng: 靠谱
<zuriaake> 嘎嘎
<zhpeng> liuhangbin, hi
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当  afm的字体咋用？求解
<zhpeng> liuhangbin, 亚马逊招测试
<zhpeng> 去不去
<zhpeng> liuhangbin, 去不去
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你在亚马逊?
<adam8157> slucx: afm? 没遇到过啊
 * hamo 被 jiero 抱抱后感觉 萌！萌！哒！
<^k^> onlylove: 红黑树 not defined.
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  15:31
<slucx> adam8157: 以前帽子里就是afm字体
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我在帮猎头。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 猎头还用你帮?
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<bcao> zhpeng, 你和哪个猎头什么关系
<onlylove> 额……仓鼠的梗，就这么流传了么
<bcao> 虽然是个妹子也不用这样阿
<zhpeng> 。。。。。
<adam8157> slucx: 霍夫曼?
<adam8157> slucx: ignore me
<slucx> adam8157: Adobe Font Metrics File
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你好萌
<hamo> huntxu: 糊糊你也 萌！萌！哒！
<zhpeng> 互惠互利嘛。。
<zhpeng> 一手资源
<zhpeng> 我在卖翡翠，有意思的秘我，北京地区，质，价，敢货比三家
<hamo> zhpeng: A货？冰种？
<nyfair> onlylove:你要的红黑树http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1230412
<zhpeng> 保A
<zhpeng> 也有证书
<zhpeng> 翡翠老货我也有
<nyfair> 老冰种起胶放强光满苹果绿飘正阳绿
<nyfair> afm字体不是grub2用的那种吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你还真反汇编红黑树去了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 医生你改行了啊
<zhpeng> - =满绿还飘个毛阿。
<zhpeng> 。。
<zhpeng> 没，兼职，我下海了。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，我手写的好伐，注释都有
<huntxu> nyfair: 膜拜手写红黑树的牛牛
<adam8157> zhpeng: 下海了? 什么时候从良?
<huntxu> nyfair: 膜拜手写汇编红黑树的牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair:zhpeng你们……连翡翠都研究！
<onlylove> huntxu: 我不会汇编，你去瞅一眼
<hamo> zhpeng: 下海了？番号？
<zhpeng> 翡翠我能拿到一手货源。。
<zhpeng> hamo, 去死。。。
<GODDOG> 我的QQ经常处于静默状态但是 看来这个频道永远不会静默
<onlylove> GODDOG: 会的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 周末不上班和半夜以后
<adam8157> zhpeng: 露脸了没?
<GODDOG> onlylove 这么说你们现在都在上班？
<zhpeng> 你们去死
<nyfair> 汇编其实挺好用的，jump可以乱用，想跳到哪段内存就往哪里跳，相当于以前basic的goto
<onlylove> GODDOG: 其实周末也在，只不过出去玩了，或者做别的去了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我看到jump就想到免cd……
<GODDOG> onlylove 你们周末都出去玩啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 这语法，是intel的 =.=
<GODDOG> onlylove 真好 工作生活也挺不错的啊
<nyfair> 免cd不就是把jump改成90
<onlylove> GODDOG: 毛
<zuriaake> 嘎嘎
<zhpeng> 有硬件狗的怎么破
<onlylove> GODDOG: 工作不爽的时候你没遇到
<GODDOG> onlylove 我们上学就是 周一到五上课 周天写程序
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那个，这边有个人嘎嘎好久了
<GODDOG> onlylove 期末还考试
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你可以不写
<GODDOG> zhpeng 什么叫硬件狗？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 这边加班的时候你不知道
<onlylove> GODDOG: 经常有人晚上八点下班
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 学鸭子么？
<GODDOG> onlylove 不可以不写 往往下周就要交 而且班上的同学 额 根本靠不住
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你自己看咯
<onlylove> GODDOG: 他们还指望你呢
<GODDOG> onlylove 基本上四天都有晚课
<GODDOG> onlylove 每天1点睡 你懂得的？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 才1点
<GODDOG> onlylove 。。。。。
<GODDOG> onlylove 那我就膜拜前辈了
<huntxu> onlylove: 好吧，应该是手写的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 受不了的，以前可以，现在熬夜头疼
<onlylove> huntxu: 那该膜拜下去
 * onlylove 膜拜手写红黑树的 nyfair 牛牛
<GODDOG> onlylove 无论怎么说 你们期末都发奖金 我们只有不知道老师讲了什么的考试
<huntxu> nyfair: 可是FAILURE和SUC在哪 =.=
 * slucx afm 无法建立字体缓存
<onlylove> GODDOG: 连续两天就受不了了
 * jiero 膜拜你们所有人。我什么都不会。。。
<onlylove> GODDOG: 奖金？你做梦呢
<GODDOG> onlylove 你们不发奖金的？ 年终奖之类的
<adam8157> jiero: 学追妹子是正经事
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你还是too young
<GODDOG> 或者一个项目 Complete的奖金
<onlylove> jiero: 学追妹子才是正经事
<GODDOG> onlylove 好吧 我真的 too simple
<imtxc> 我发现餐馆里面打印菜单的那个打印机挺好玩啊
<imtxc> 不知道那货多贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么样的，针打？
<onlylove> adam8157: sed怎么插入多行
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是那种热敏的
<adam8157> onlylove: 不会sed...
<adam8157> imtxc: 热敏纸扔热水里很好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那就是传真机那样的
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟银行签购单一样宽的那种条
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后用指甲画一道就一条黑色的线
<onlylove> imtxc: 那种无所谓了，无非是热敏纸或者普通纸
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是打印头不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，我觉得拿来记事儿不错
<onlylove> adam8157: 我要在一个文件的指定位置添加多行内容，如何搞
 * slucx lol
<yimao> 谁做过那个针打打印机
<yimao> 我准备自己卖硬件做一个
<onlylove> adam8157: 我能想到的就是sed了
<onlylove> yimao: 小针打很便宜的
<onlylove> yimao: 直接买个就是
<jiero> adam8157 onlylove 感觉我是想要转移精力，把无数感觉难度太大，自己几乎无限推迟的任务延后。。所以才。。。
<jiero> 算了。自己太弱
 * jiero 多么希望自己是超人
<adam8157> jiero: 祝早日康复
<onlylove> jiero: 你感觉难度太大，那就先搞定最难的
<jiero> onlylove: 做不到。
<jiero> onlylove: 地球统一在我有生之年都很难看见，这还不是难度最大的
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗！
<tmck> It is so hard
 * onlylove 求sed牛牛
<imtxc> onlylove: 找到了 show.smzdm.com/detail/59915
<alvin_rxg> Title: 理论上可行 实践上亦可：CASIO 卡西欧 Memopri 美谱利 MEP-B10 便携式标签打印机 实用介绍_标签打印机_晒物广场_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<imtxc> onlylove: 就配图里面的这货，看起来很好玩
<huntxu> onlylove: sed 'NaXXX\nXXX'不行么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 热敏机器很容易坏的，不如针打瓷实
<huntxu> onlylove: N是行号，a append，XXX是内容，多行直接\n
<imtxc> onlylove: 针打便宜？
<zhpeng> 针打太吵了。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我试试吧……要搞tomcat……
<onlylove> imtxc: 针打纸张色带都便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: 那那种手持的 pos 机呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 热敏会褪色的
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且有时间，大概3个月就没了
<onlylove> imtxc: 针打，打上就是打上了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那没关系
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你来推荐个小巧便宜的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以看下你那些签购单，三个月以前的
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，我印象里面都是epson的那种小票打印机
<onlylove> imtxc: 之前在家的时候给书店装过
<imtxc> onlylove: 热敏的耗材好像不便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以和你说针打便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 针打除了吵以外没太大劣势，而且多联的只能用针打
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然你也没多联的东西就是
<huntxu> onlylove: tomcat和这个什么关系来着
<onlylove> huntxu: 没关系，就是要配置tomcat，需要在300多行添加几行内容
<huntxu> onlylove: =.=
<huntxu> onlylove: 随便弄个小文件试试嘛
<huntxu> 确认了再用-i onlylove
<onlylove> huntxu: 弄小文件我直接用i就是了，反正是实验
<onlylove> imtxc: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/68209
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 靠记性不如靠标签：KING JIM TEPRA 贴普乐 中英文标签打印机 SR230CH_标签打印机_晒物广场_什么值得买
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个，我做电气工作的时候打线缆标签用过
<onlylove> imtxc: http://product.dangdang.com/401061923.html?_ddclickunion=P-323425-401061923|ad_type=10|sys_id=1#dd_refer=
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 爱普生 TM-U220D 不带切刀黑标版高性价比针式小票打印机价格_行情_参数_报价-当当网
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种的，当然，有便宜的
<imtxc> onlylove: 贵的不要
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就玩玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要那个做啥……没啥好玩的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我能告诉你我从小就喜欢听打印机的声音么
<onlylove> imtxc: 针打？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正就那种卡卡卡兹兹兹的声音
<onlylove> imtxc: 针打的话fujitsu的好听，star的难听死了
<jiero> imtxc:  我要买两个便宜镜头， 一个 70-300MM 的 http://wanke.etao.com/product/8647707.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.DLzkQ8
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 腾龙 SP 70-300MM F/4-5.6 DI VC USD_产品简介_基本参数_品牌介绍_痛点_点评_评测_评价_文章。玩客，分享你的热爱
<onlylove> 我擦，70-300……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可能没听过不一样牌子的打印机的声音
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然都是针打，不一样的打印头，声音不一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: fujitsu的声音很清脆，也很响，star的发闷，发死，听不太出来
<imtxc> onlylove: 淘宝挺多几十一百的
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我记得star的头，就像打在塑料上，fujitsu的就是敲在金属上
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我不是很清楚，你喜欢的是哪个声音
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在超市很多小票打印机的声音，就有点像star的头
<adam8157> "标签：小苹果(297)我已报警(1)处女座(22)UP主还是跑路吧(1)拖延症福音(1)封面是我女朋友(1)基佬们不要妄想了(1"
 * zhan 昨晚特意找了下小苹果看了
<adam8157> zhan: 什么东西?
<zhan> adam8157: 你刚发的。。。
<zhan> adam8157: 那个 MV 啊
<adam8157> zhan: 我不知道那是啥
<zhan> 昨晚之前我也不知道，我觉得还是不知道的好
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157 我竟然符合 自己星座的很多特点
<jiero> adam8157: 介绍我认识一个双子座的人，我从来没认识过一个同星座的人呢。
<adam8157> jiero: 我找妹子有一条要求是"不是相信星座的笨蛋"
<onlylove> huntxu: 小文件试了下，应该可以，我拿tomcat文件试下吧
<adam8157> zhan: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av1184441/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【咬人猫X露露】小苹果正式舞蹈❤感觉我们萌萌哒(✿◕ω◕) (◕ω◕✿) - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<huntxu> adam8157: 信星座得永生
<jiero> adam8157: 其实，还是有道理的，关键是季节，意义就是精子和卵子活性
<jiero> adam8157: 和温度有关
<jiero> adam8157: 向前推10个月
<adam8157> jiero: 乖, 是9个月
<onlylove> adam8157: 你大概要孤独一生了，我还没见不相信星座的妹子
<adam8157> onlylove: 那你说错了
<onlylove> adam8157: 来给介绍个
<huntxu> onlylove: 要有的话蛋蛋早就收了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你要知道，我在vmware的直线领导，首页是新浪星座
<onlylove> huntxu: 嗯，看样是
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 我其实不相信。
<adam8157> you guys know nothing
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不，我发现个问题，就是我这个系统，托盘显示图标的地方有个模糊不清的东西
<jiero> adam8157:  onlylove: 但是我相信的是自己的事实，和可能性。就是，符合自己的星座的特性，去思考一下为什么。别人的，我一点都不信。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道是不是vbox显卡的问题
 * jiero 只相信自己的星座
<eexp> 信星座，得永生。
<onlylove> jiero: 你去豆瓣吧
<onlylove> jiero: 据说豆瓣老板娘就信，然后豆瓣里面最热闹的小组，就是xx座去死
<jiero> onlylove: 我不信别人的呃，怎么去管那些
<jiero> onlylove: 我很好奇为什么自己不认识任何一个双子座的人。
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨你 5月末 - 6月末出生的么
<qiao> iMadper:
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<onlylove> jiero: 应该认识的，如果不出意外，你的好友应该集中在双子天秤和水瓶，然后其他星座少
<jiero> onlylove: 我的好友，抱歉，就是你们了
<jiero> onlylove: 我在本地，在那里都几乎不认识其他人
<qiao> iMadper: 你知道怎么联系在amazon上的卖家么。。ps 第三方卖家
<onlylove> jiero: 那你需要认识更多人
<onlylove> jiero: 你上学的时候关系不错的人
<qiao> iMadper: 买的东西2天了还没有发货。。
<jiero> onlylove: 以前认识的，我现在不联系了
<onlylove> jiero: ……
<jiero> onlylove: 我希望的世界是，到哪里都有可以信赖的人。
<jiero> onlylove: 不是都认识我，而是都是陌生人
<onlylove> jiero: 你去追随马丁路德金去吧
<onlylove> jiero: I have a dream
<jiero> onlylove: 恩
<jiero> onlylove:  不可完成的任务难度 8
<jiero> 这算难度排名靠后的
<jiero> 但达成这个因素是难度最靠前的。。。无利益冲突
<jiero> imtxc: http://s.etao.com/detail/10861298045.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.TtbHNQ&rebatepartner=2006
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 尼康单反镜头AF 50mm F1.8D 标准镜头 送防丢绳及镜头纸 _一淘网
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 13.04 启动steam 出错，不知如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460740 Steam needs to install these additional packages: libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, libc6:i386 [sudo] password for evan: .............................................................................................................
<iMadper> qiao: link
<Guest5080> me
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<imtxc> jiero: 买 35 1.8 吧
<qiao> iMadper: https://www.amazon.cn/gp/css/summary/edit.html/ref=dp_iou_0?ie=UTF8&orderID=C01-0775730-7651857
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ 亚马逊:登录
<Guest5080> 大家多多关注
<qiao> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00JL0RVT8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ 【西征客】 西征客图片 西征客价格 威劳丹思 一脚蹬夏季镂空透气网鞋套脚商务休闲鞋 (43, 028米色)
<iMadper> qiao: sb
<imtxc> jiero: 50mm 这个还是买 G 不要买 D
<imtxc> qiao: 首席好
<qiao> iMadper: 你丫才sb
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<iMadper> qiao: https://www.amazon.cn/gp/help/contact/contact.html?ie=UTF8&asin=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=AAHKV2X7AFYLW&orderID=&ref_=aag_d_sh&sellerID=A2JQM48FWF2E84
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 亚马逊:登录
<iMadper> qiao: 你登陆之后, 访问这个连接
<qiao> 恩，好的。。谢谢
<qiao> iMadper: 我咋没有找到这个。。
<adam8157> qiao: 啥玩儿
<iMadper> qiao: 智商不够, 别对自己要求太高
<qiao> adam8157: 买了双凉鞋，店家两天木有发货。。
<qiao> iMadper: gun
<NoIE> 使用 filefox 29，复制变成了剪切、剪切还是剪切。另：论坛出问题了。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 使用 filefox 29，复制变成了剪切、剪切变成了剪切、剪切剪切剪切剪切剪切剪切剪切剪切 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460742 在 filefox 29 中，右键菜单中的 “复制” 菜单项的功能变成了 “剪切”，“剪切” 还是 “剪切”，在地址栏、搜索栏、页面中皆是如此。
<^k^>  ─> 偶尔，Ctrl+C 也是 “剪切”。 这是新的版权保护措施吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-06-11 16:49
 * imtxc 求凑单
<gfrog> imtxc: 买毛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 裤子啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你裤子都要上网买了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39894
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linus Torvalds不认为人人都应该学编程
<onlylove> 脱袜子不用mba了
<adam8157> imtxc: 买啥
<onlylove> 他以前使用的笔记本是11英寸Macbook Air，但因为Macbook Air屏幕太烂，他现在改用11英寸的索尼Vaio Pro，重量不到一公斤。
<imtxc> adam8157: 裤子啊.
<NoIE> 上过大学的理科生来回答一下，是所有的理科生都会编程吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在买了秋天到，正好能穿
<imtxc> NoIE: 编程这玩意儿什么时候需要理科生了
<imtxc> NoIE: 文科、农学、医学的都没问题，不信你问 iMadper
<NoIE> imtxc: 生活大爆炸里那四位都会编程，所以我猜，理科生都会编程。
<onlylove> NoIE: 这里面有文科的
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。你看毛电视
<jiero> NoIE:  变成不就是和学一门外语一样么
<onlylove> jiero: the big bang theory
<jiero> onlylove:  我受不了， windows 7 蓝屏两次。垃圾系统
<jiero> onlylove: 没意思，看过
<onlylove> jiero: 驱动
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • Linux重定向的应用实例，请教了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460748 Code: #!/bin/bash if  [ $# -ge 1 ]; then for line in $@ do echo $line exec 0 >$line while read reply do echo $reply done exec 0<$line done fi 运行时报错如下 Quote: ./test_arg test_read test_read ./test_arg: line 7: exec: 0: not found 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 糊涂的小强 — 2014-06-11 17:00
<jiero> onlylove:  thinkpad 原厂驱动
<onlylove> jiero: 我遇到的win7蓝屏，如果不是硬件，就是驱动
<jiero> onlylove:  但是windows 7会因为 usb驱动卡死
<jiero> onlylove: 因为我插上一个鼠标蓝屏崩溃
<onlylove> jiero: 我日常用的软件已经没能让7蓝屏的了
<jiero> onlylove: 我不需要软件让其蓝屏
<jiero> onlylove: 我只需要把鼠标插上拔下它就会死
<onlylove> jiero: 看蓝屏代码
<jiero> onlylove: 看不懂。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，你英文很好的吧……
<onlylove> jiero: 换别的装7的机器试试
<jiero> onlylove:  我的意思是，没有可以看懂的错误报告
<jiero> onlylove: 正版 Windows 7 Ultimate 就我这一台。
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得第一行就是原因
<onlylove> jiero: 鼠标发我
<onlylove> jiero: 我试试
<jiero> onlylove:  不要。就是京东最便宜的那个 dostyle
<onlylove> jiero: 我有盗版ultimate
<jiero> onlylove: 和各种乱七八糟
<gebjgd> jiero: 不用win就是了
<jiero> onlylove: 我是正规安装的。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我想不用了，明天就装linux。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 昨天看到civilization 5有Linux版本了
<onlylove> jiero: 我用的是MSDN的
<gebjgd> NoIE: 13euro
<jiero> onlylove:  我用美国OEM销售的。
<jiero> 从美国买的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 原版的，和thinkpad oem的不一样
<NoIE> gebjgd: 那个太难，我还是不玩了。。。我等休闲向的海岛大亨5。
<onlylove> jiero: 原版好很多
<adam8157> hamo: 去打球吧
<jiero> onlylove: 哦就是零售版本的。
<onlylove> jiero: 不过我不习惯windows没有bash
<jiero> adam8157: 你双杠联动如何了？
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。上次没给你看我妹玩快乐向前冲的视频
<onlylove> jiero: 觉得我需要一个unix环境
<NoIE> gebjgd: 问一下，你们那里如何寄信？想要寄信的话，信是扔到邮筒里还是自家的邮箱里？
<adam8157> jiero: 发来
<jiero> onlylove: 我是图形使者 :D
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。油桶里。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 邮局 或者 信筒
<NoIE> jiero: gebjgd: 谢谢了。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 自家的邮箱是给你信的地方
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你晕了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 不是，只是模拟人生玩多了而已。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 13€ 便宜啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 我有一次从邮箱里发现一只7~8厘米的蜘蛛呢。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 不过我现在也没有时间去玩
<NoIE> gebjgd: 而且我住的这边，街上看不到邮筒。
<gebjgd> jiero: 天朝？
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。你还是留在北欧吧
<gebjgd> NoIE: 问  正好和妹子搭讪
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。好吗。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是土澳
<jiero> gebjgd: 天朝的邮箱多在房子里
<hamo> adam8157: 不去...没穿鞋...
<adam8157> hamo: 光脚上班啊??? (幸好今天没去办公室
<jiero> gebjgd: 妹子都在车上，不走路
<onlylove> jiero: 我都用，所以我需要一个好用的命令行，虽然平时不常用
<hamo> adam8157: 没穿运动鞋...
<adam8157> hamo: 别老露三点
<jiero> NoIE: 去餐饮店找妹子搭讪
<adam8157> hamo: 今天又接到电话了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 13欧，啥东西
<gebjgd> onlylove: 文明5 全套 linux
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的/分区不够怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460750 能不能把程序装在/home区，我的/home很大，可根本没什么用，而/区只有5个G多一点。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 北风振漠 — 2014-06-11 17:04
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不贵
<hamo> adam8157: 去呗
<adam8157> hamo: 算法渣为毛要自取其辱?
<onlylove> 又要发讨厌的daily report了
<hamo> adam8157: 临时抱抱佛脚就好了
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.56.com/u45/v_MTE1NDA4MDc0.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【HD】筷子兄弟 小苹果MV（官方完整版）_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<onlylove> adam8157: ……
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助shell使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460753 /usr/local/include/lauxlib.h find: `/var/spool/cups': 权限不够 find: `/var/spool/cron/crontabs': 权限不够 find: `/var/spool/rsyslog': 权限不够 find: `/var/cache/lightdm/dmrc': 权限不够 希望屏蔽掉“权限不够”的行，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 and — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-06-11 17:15
<adam8157> hamo: "「老子哪天出任CEO迎娶白富美走上人生巅峰以后，一定要雇两个长腿大胸的妹子 一个帮我起变量名字 一个帮我想git commit的message」 #zhihu"
<gfrog> adam8157: 好志向
<hamo> adam8157: 赞
<NoIE> 长腿大胸妹子起的变量名不靠谱。
<adam8157> hamo: onlylove "【安徽80后小伙放弃十万年薪 辞职为看世界杯】27岁的安徽小伙李泉，为全程观看世界杯，辞去了某公司年薪超十万的营销经理职位！他说，02年国足出线让他疯狂爱上足球，但工作越发繁忙让他无暇看球。他认为：“工作并不能是生活的全部，应该在适当的时间让自己停下来看看。反正公司有老爸负责。”"
<onlylove> adam8157: 重点在于公司有老爸负责
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo onlylove 华夏良子的九阳神功养护套餐是个啥?
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怎么会知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 你最好这口啊
 * jiero 年薪不过3万
<jiero> 年薪10万，寥寥。。。
<palomino|working> ....
 * adam8157 年薪过了3万
<palomino|working> s/年/日/
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 好像错了
<palomino|working> s/年/时/
<onlylove> palomino|working: s/年/分钟/
<palomino|working> :O
<jiero> 导电了
 * gfrog 年薪不到5万，屌丝啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你以为土豪当就赚那么点？
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157 分给我 100元，给我买个风力发电机吧。
<jiero> gfrog:  哦。你是拿分红的吧
 * adam8157 年薪到了5万
<onlylove> gfrog: 表示不信
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那天是你问我新工作如何？
<gfrog> jiero: 神马分红
<gebjgd> onlylove: 还是 jusss
<gfrog> onlylove: 真的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你和jusss 我无法辨别
<onlylove> gebjgd: 应该是jusss
<gebjgd> onlylove: 或者是别人？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我比他靠谱多了好吗……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没觉得 一个水平的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你等jusss来了问下吧
<gebjgd> onlylove: 人缘太次郎
<onlylove> gfrog: 你有stock吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度启动盘制作工具对外公测 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460755 DeepinScreenshot20140611161908.png 深度启动盘制作工具（Deepin Boot Maker）用于来帮助用户简单便捷的制作Deepin启动U盘。设计上只支持深度系统镜像,但对Ubuntu Live系列镜像都能支持。 现在，深度启动盘制作工具现
<jiero> jusss 人缘太次了。我不知道为啥讨厌一个人。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 我有东软的stock
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: C社是私企，咋会有stock
<onlylove> gfrog: 没上市？
<gfrog> onlylove: C社是私企
<onlylove> gfrog: 我对私企和上市企业分不清，我认为度娘也是私企，只要不是国有控股的
 * adam8157 闪 打球去
<jiero> adam8157: 打躲避球还是棒球还是飞行球？
<gfrog> onlylove: C社是Mark的私人公司，还没有盈利，年年亏损一大半，咋能有分红有stock
<gfrog> onlylove: 你们想的都太好了
<gfrog> onlylove: 认清C社的真面目吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 年年亏损？巴格那！
<hamo> onlylove: 真是年年亏损
<hamo> onlylove: 我司全靠老板输血
<onlylove> hamo: 你老板不亏就不算亏
<gfrog> onlylove: 我们都祈祷Mark 仙福永享 寿与天齐
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo> onlylove: 我老板南非首富吧...
<onlylove> hamo: 你老板钱多到没处花，上太空玩的地步
<gfrog> hamo: 你老板是Joey
<gfrog> hamo: Mark不是你老板，他基本不在公司序列里
<hamo> gfrog: 他不是什么部门的VP么
<gfrog> hamo: 好像不是
<gfrog> hamo: 你看org-chart，没他
<hamo> gfrog:  Product Strategist
<hamo> gfrog: 又的
<gfrog> hamo: 反正他不直接管咱们
<hamo> gfrog: 那是
<freeflying> gfrog: 拿到果壳的路由器
<gfrog> freeflying: 好玩么？
<hamo> freeflying: 你买的？
<Guest5080> quit
<Guest5080> exit
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> l5e来了又走了
<nyfair> 知乎？逼乎？
 * nyfair 专治各种装逼犯
<onlylove> 我被catalina.sh里面的各种if弄晕了
<freeflying> hamo: 不是啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 带个显示屏还
<gfrog> freeflying: 怎么听起来像是工程机
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是，产品就带屏
<nyfair> onlylove: 一把年纪了玩啥不好玩tomcat
<freeflying> gfrog: 看微信
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没办法……人要玩，我得跟着玩
<onlylove> nyfair: 要命的是，我不知道那个文档的对错，我把文件改好了，得自己检查语法
<onlylove> nyfair: 万一多嵌套了个if，就乱套了
<onlylove> 下班
<freeflying> gfrog: 图啊
<nyfair> 靠，我也要下班
<gfrog> freeflying: 看到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 看不出大小啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 廉价的开源平台让你在南极也能用上手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460756 南极洲可能是全世界最后一片没有被手机信号覆盖的大陆，但在澳大利亚政府和RangeNetworks公司的努力下，你很快就可以在南极洲的基础研究设施附近接收到手机信号。 RangeNetworks已经将全球使
<^k^>  ─> 用最为广泛的GSM服务引入紧靠南极圈的麦夸里岛。与步话机和WiFi网络相比，这种通讯网络更受青睐，原因是它的覆盖面更广，但 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linus Torvalds：23年前，我开发Linux仅仅是因为好玩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460758 1991年，年仅22岁的芬兰程序员Linus Torvalds（后文简称LT）发布了自己独创的操作系统—Linux。他将代码公布在网上，爱好者们也贡献者自己的力量来使它强大。 23年过去了，Linux已经遍地
<^k^>  ─> 开花。智能手机，邮政系统，欧洲核子研究组织和超过95%的超级计算机都在使用。Linux 免费、开放、功能强大，而创始人Torvalds说 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 普华软件接手中科红旗客户服务 Linux发展不走寻常路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460759 来源：赛迪网 6月10日消息，前一段时间，国内Linux龙头中科红旗的“突然死亡”让业内无不扼腕，加上“棱镜门”事件的催化，让国产软件的生存重新被重视，也在不断获得国家政
<^k^>  ─> 策性支持。 日前，国内软件厂商普华基础软件有限公司宣布，全面接手国产软件公司中科红旗破产之后的客户技术服务工作，为 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 下一个云计算的大事件：谷歌拥抱Docker http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460761 北京时间6月10日消息，据据Wired报道称，谷歌对当今最热门的云计算技术Docker给予了相当大的支持。“集装箱化思维”被运用在软件“运输”上，Docker可以看作是用代码编写出来的国际集装箱，
<freeflying> gfrog: 大小是次要的，搞了屏在上面有点意思
<iLucky> Test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  18:52
<lat> !Google IRC
<lat> 有人？
<lat> ^k^:
<^k^> lat,
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人提问，关于Linux12.04下一个文件（xz-5.0.5.tar.br2）无法下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460762 最近在玩openwrt，在使"make V=99"编译时老是下载不下"xz-5.0.5.tar.br2"这个文件，就无法向下编译了，求高手赐教解法 统计信息: 发表于 由 常在天涯外 — 2014-06-11 19:29
<lat> whois jiero
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 现在想，是买个什么镜头好呢。
<gebjgd> lat: 没人
<jiero> 看到好多无聊的人，买了东西还看那东西的价格
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟请教编译内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460763 make menuconfig 博通4311网卡只能选择M 我不希望他在模块里，怎样直接编进内核？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-06-11 20:21
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘提示boot error 大侠们帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460764 统计信息: 发表于 由 放飞风铃 — 2014-06-11 20:29
<diaosi_zenNa> bcao: 我去, 还在加班?
<GODDOG> GODDOG by OSX
<GODDOG> 没人么？
<abc_> i m here
<October21> GODDOG: 有什么事吗？
<foob> Node.js怎么样？
<foob> ？？？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于MATLAB的安装问题，求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460765 我从网上下载了五十二个压缩文件，这个要怎么安装？ 新人小白，求指教！！ [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenhan0701 — 2014-06-11 21:12
<GODDOG> October21: 没有什么特殊的事情 我想问问有没有简单一点的视频解码的开源项目？
<October21> 什么解码？
<October21> 有ffmpeg还需要其它的方案吗？
<diaosi_zenNa> mencoder
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: madper么。。。
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 对呀.
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 这名字多好认出来
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: 嗯。。。
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 今天debuild 一直出错, pbuilder就能成功, 怒路
<virt_zenNama> 怒了
 * virt_zenNama 求看论文那种左右两列的pdf的好工具. 
 * virt_zenNama 怎么分成一列呀
<virt_zenNama> 重排
<virt_zenNama> imtxc: 你之前告诉过我一个android的pdf reader , 叫啥来的?
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: lol
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 笑什么?
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: 说明你依赖关系装得有问题啊
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: 编译不过。
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 不是吧?
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 我明天再去试试看
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: nnnd
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: pbuilder真好用
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 算了, 我直接查查pbuilder怎么交叉编译好了
<happyaron> virt_zenNama: pbuilder貌似默认不支持交叉
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: ... ...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装MW150US驱动时,编译出错,不知道怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460766 家里又个MW150US网卡,一直没用,于是在网上找到了一些安装驱动得方法 http://blog.csdn.net/zzz_mraz/article/d ... 06253#html 我是用的这里得源码和方法. 内核是Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 编译时出现这样得
<^k^>  ─> 错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 suxiaoze — 2014-06-11 21:25
<l0st> 那些从事卖vpn的,是用的什么软件?这几天自己在玩vps,卡在各系统适配上了
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 你的问题是什么? vpn server端怎么搭建?
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 兼容性?
<happyaron> VPN 要问 CCIE 蛙大大
<virt_zenNama> happyaron: 赞同. 前天我杀到他office直接让他给我提供support了
<happyaron> en
<freeflying> happyaron: virt_zenNama pbuilder可以用qemu来
<freeflying> happyaron: virt_zenNama 你们这些小年轻，还不如我老人家
<virt_zenNama> freeflying: 老人家经验丰富不是理所当然的吗? lol~
<onlylove> freeflying: 人都说姜是老的辣
<freeflying> virt_zenNama: sfbuy这回居然一个月还没到货，NND
<virt_zenNama> freeflying: 啊? 不会吧? 你买啥了?
<virt_zenNama> freeflying: 在海关嘛?
<freeflying> virt_zenNama: 一双鞋，还显示在香港集散中心
<virt_zenNama> freeflying: 等吧... imtxc 之前等了三四个月呢
<jusss> 好安静呀
<dangling> lalala
<l0st> virt_zenNama:不好意思啊 刚贴了个膜 差点忘记这个了
<l0st> server端是openswan+ipsec
<l0st> virt_zenNama:iphone可以连 ubuntu和win7则是有时候能连+上网 有时候连+不能上网 还有的时候就直接不能连
<xrosnight> 大家好。请问怎么翻墙现在，goagent 貌似不能用了?
<l0st> xrosnight:最新版的试过了么
<virt_zenNama> xrosnight: shadowsock
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 哦, 白天也是你问的?
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 不能上也得看是怎么个问题
<l0st> 在宿舍无聊 我就在vps搭建的...
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 地址获取了嘛? traceroute能到网关嘛?
<xrosnight> shadowscok
<l0st> 我就看着ubuntu vps wiki设置的
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 不能连, 直接看服务端的log呀
<xrosnight> l0st: 最新的goAgent 能用吗？
<l0st> 服务端ipsec是成功验证了的
<xrosnight> vps 用的是哪里的ps？
<l0st> virt_zenNama:就是客户端先断
<l0st> virt_zenNama:amazon
<l0st> 用的免费的
<l0st> xrosnight:我在用
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 连不上?? 客户端先断??
<virt_zenNama> 什么跟什么?
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 你用的racoon?
<l0st> virt_zenNama:openswan
<virt_zenNama> l0st: 哦, 那货...
<l0st> virt_zenNama...
<xrosnight> amazon 是不是要验证信用卡？
 * virt_zenNama 强烈建议racoon
<l0st> virt_zenNama:我去...
<l0st> 我看网上racoon教程少 还以为openswan是主流...
<virt_zenNama> amazon国内连接快嘛?
<virt_zenNama> 感觉之后香港/日本的vps才快...
<l0st> 200ms
<xrosnight> l0st: amazon 一年内免费把
<l0st> virt_zenNama:是的
<l0st> 前几天网络抽风 所以想弄了玩玩
<l0st> racoon和openswan都试过了
<l0st> 甚至还有strongswan 没有成功配置过能适合所有系统的
<l0st> iphone,ubuntu,win7
<l0st> xrosnight: 验证下信用卡
<xrosnight> freevpnworld.com http://www.freevpnworld.com/free-vpn-service/ 这个大家试试，免费的vpn能用吗？我怎么从来没有链接上。
<^k^> xrosnight: ⇪ Free vpn Service
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free VPN World - USA VPN Free Service (@ freevpnworld.com)
<maplebeats> 我要疯了
<virt_zenNama> xrosnight: 以前有过, 好久没用了, 免费的 = 不靠谱
<virt_zenNama> maplebeats: 记得吃药
<l0st> 都是电脑版的irc么
<xrosnight> i am using weechat in terminal console
<l0st> 要上床了 手机还没有什么客户端
<xrosnight> 在命令行下的。
<xrosnight> l0st: andchat for android
<l0st> 恩...
<l0st> virt_zenNama:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7629032/ 这是我之前racoon的配置 iphone可以 ubuntu win7直接没成功过
<GODDOG> 问个问题 texi是什么文件？
<xrosnight> k
<xrosnight> hello
<^k^> xrosnight:点点点.  23:21
<hoxily> xrosnight: terminal下的irc靠谱一些。可以配合ssh、tmux使用。
<gebjgd> hoxily: 挂irc是一种病 得治
<niac> gebjgd, 挂ＱＱ呢？
<niac> gebjgd, 还是隐身的
<gebjgd> niac: 也是病 得治
 * gebjgd 下班回家
<hoxily> niac: 怎么会是一种病呢？
<niac> hoxily, 那你觉得了
<hoxily> niac: 只是习惯而已
<hoxily> 容易分散注意力的坏习惯
<niac> hoxily, 习惯是为了更好的适应环境吧
<niac> 但如果一个人脱离了环境呢
<niac> 睡了，还得去找明天的狗粮
<hoxily> bye
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: knownbad 干嘛呢
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: knownbad 美国佬们
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 德国土豪
<gebjgd> knownbad: 壕你个毛
 * gebjgd 出门买东西去
<knownbad> 你条件比我好多了。
<gebjgd_away> knownbad: 好毛
<knownbad> 小心车子。
<tmimc> everyone sleep?
<knownbad> Yes.
<tmimc> 偶，还不睡
<tmimc> 有没有好的VPN，我用irc总是被追踪
<knownbad> Tor.
<knownbad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<knownbad> https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Tor - Community Help Wiki
<gebjgd> freeflying: 在欧洲呢
<jiero> 已经不是什么事情了。反正就是 睡到 6个小时就醒来了
<freeflying> jiero: 这样好
<jiero> freeflying:  嗯。是啊
<freeflying> jiero: 睡觉多只是浪费生命
<jiero> freeflying:  对啊，所以现在我需要吃更多蛋白质了
<jiero> freeflying: 就是用其他的生命交换自己的生命
 * jiero 狂吃其他生命弥补自己生命消耗。我会很真诚地利用别人，不骗人，不后悔。
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 我其实非常商人化，但是不是金钱利益商人。。。
<freeflying> ji
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Linux Lite 2.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460767 Linux Lite是对新手友好的Linux发行，它基于Xubuntu并以Xfce桌面为特色。 不过跟那个Voyager Live一样，会让新手找不到ADSL的拨号界面，路由器用户可以直接无视拨号界面~~~ http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lite
<^k^>  ─> 建议断网安装完后再添加网易源后联网安装，小白可以尝试这样中文化所有界面 sudo apt-get install language-selector sudo gnome-language-selec …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-12
<jiero> freeflying:  怎么了？
<freeflying> jiero: nothing
<newborn> gfrog: C社是什么呀？
<jiero> newborn:  是开发 Ubuntu的
<jiero> newborn:  赚钱的
<zuriaake> 早
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Win9开源，行不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460875 Microsoft Windows操作系统问世至今已近29载，期间任凭业界风云变幻，Windows始终牢牢控制桌面领域统治地位，但随着近年来业界上游格局剧变以及轰轰烈烈的移动领域“地理大发现”运动，Windows正面临来自多方位多元
<jiero> 人很累。
<jiero> 如果去适应别人的想法活着，会很累。
<jiero> 不去适应，也很累。
<jiero> 靠，机器人担心的要少多了
<newborn> jiero: 懂了。
<jiero>  /me 发现了一个现象，就是坐的姿势不同，给予健康伤害是不同的。
<newborn> jiero: 站着比较好，坐久了各种职业病
<jiero> newborn: 站着，各种设施都没配套
<jiero> newborn: 问题是多数工具都没做好非坐姿准备
<jiero> 而多数人缺乏自己改造的创意。。。
<jiero> windows 7 这么垃圾。。。
<jiero> 删了桌面图标，然后相关图标就消失了？文件关联就没了图标？？？
<yimwo> 你确定你删除的是快捷方式
<tmickjh> 而不是实体程序
<jiero> tmickjh: 删除桌面的 opera 之后我打开 opera都是无图标的！
<jiero> 重装也不管用。
<jiero> windows 7 bug 无数。。。同样。
<tmickjh> 你删除了win7桌面上opera图标，打开opera都是无图标，你说的是那个图标
<tmickjh> opera是浏览器，不应该有很多图标
<Miem> 为毛动不动出问题就是重装?
<jiero> onlylove:  骚扰你。
<slucx> jump or exec这个功能还有人用吗？
<RainFlying> jiero onlylove  #在一起 #在一起
<onlylove> RainFlying: 乃是不是傻
<RainFlying> 极路由还是单频的，好意思卖那么贵？
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。你和 jusss 一个级别了么
<RainFlying> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ...
<jiero> onlylove:  我准备买镜头了， 70mm-300mm 大概是 0.7m之外才能对焦吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 你买那么长焦段作甚
<jiero> onlylove:  没有啊。原装的不太好是 18-105的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助一个关于ubuntu的VPN问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460879 因为工作需要，电脑会长时间连在公司的VPN，但是公司的VPN是内网，在连上VPN后我就没法在访问外网了。现在是用虚拟机，在虚拟机下vpn这样电脑才可以实现公司内网，和外网同时访问，我想求问下在ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu中有是软件可以让我在不用虚拟机的情况下同事兼顾VPN，和外网。我在连vpn主要是要使用浏览器，securecrt、兔子SVN，还有就是wind …
<jiero> onlylove:  另外 定焦买啥好呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不说你了
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不知道。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  或者只买一个。
<jiero> onlylove: 还买一个三脚架
<onlylove> jiero: 定焦无狗头，微距无弱旅，你自己看着办
<jiero> onlylove: 狗头？
<jiero> 微距？
<onlylove> jiero: 你昂18105貌似就是狗头，你真要买镜头，问下imtxc，问下他那个镜头吧
<onlylove> jiero: 18200的
<freeflying> gfrog: keen终于到货了
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。问 imtxc他总是给我最好的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 定焦 就 35 1.8g 50 1.8g 85 1.8g 然后配合你的 18 105 完美了
<onlylove> jiero: 他不会给你最好的
<onlylove> jiero: 最好的他看都不敢看
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。
<jiero> imtxc:  那些都要？？？
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 如果你要定焦 + 标变 的话，得有这仨
<imtxc> jiero: 或者先买便宜的 35 1.8g 和 50 1.8g
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个ipad看技术书籍, 靠谱吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还是android板子?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 都不靠谱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用nook看, 太痛苦了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 超级本看？
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  nook 不就是安卓么
<jiero> zenNamaste:  macbook air 看哈
 * jiero 不懂了。我不敢看书了，看书觉得生命都离自己远去了
 * jiero 现在极度反感看书，看了这么多年要吐了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不方便, 地铁里
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 翻页慢, 小
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我实际上是要看论文
<zhan> zenNamaste: ipad mini 看书还不错。
<zenNamaste> zhan: 太小
<zenNamaste> zhan: 暂时不考虑
<zhan> 大的不方便
<zenNamaste> zhan: 小的看不了论文.
<zhan> 看论文还是算了。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  看论文的话ipad 不行么？
<zhan> 一般的书，大小差不多了。分辨率也好
<zenNamaste> jiero: 应该可以吧, ipad可以
<jiero> zenNamaste: 租ipad 1年，看
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哪儿租?
<zhan> 之前有人买 kindle DX 看论文的。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  网上嗖嗖
<zenNamaste> zhan: ... ... ...
<zhan> 后来发现，还是打印出来看靠谱
<jiero> zenNamaste: 还有一种租方式，就是买了，以后卖掉
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 纸质书吧
<zenNamaste> zhan: 以前我都是打印的. 现在不方便了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 论文, 看完就扔, 浪费纸有点儿
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 书还会留着, 论文一般不会了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 论文啊……你弄个pad看就是了……随便啥
<zhan> zenNamaste: 反正我觉得电子设备看论文不靠谱。大部分 ipad 主要作用就是看视频。。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~cdall/candidacy/pdf/disco.pdf  这种 pad看压力也不小
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Department of Computer Science, Columbia University | Home
<onlylove> 土豪马没来么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39900
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 招行专业版有mac下的支持没
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 3000美元GeForce GTX TITAN Z游戏性能弱于1500美元R9 295X2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: mac? 没用过...
<zenNamaste> 招行专业版也没用过
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总专心用windows吧，啥都有……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39898
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Docker 1.0发布
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39899
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | P.F. Chang's中餐连锁店信用卡数据泄露
<imtxc> 没吃过
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个信用卡泄露，都有啥害处
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道泄漏的信息里面都有啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39902
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雅虎金融开始提供实时比特币价格
<onlylove> 这货又涨了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 网上交易没有密码嘛. 就一个固定的cvv
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 打算买 mini 还是air
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 末3码应该不存在卡片上吧？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 招行的啥卡值得撸
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有任何值得的
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 还是来张 ICBC 的吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 申请不到啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 至少免利期 25 天不是别的行可以比的
<zhan> 交行也有 25 吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 卡面难看
<onlylove> imtxc: 难看的不要不要的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: air? 不考虑
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我打算注销ae了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 招行现在没有好卡了
<zhan> 微信上的“大玩家”推荐了一些卡，可能适合这里的土豪们
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你直接来一张无限卡吧
<gshmu> 网站开发 切换hosts
<gshmu> 脚本谁有。或者好办法
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 想都不要想啊，能给我个普通卡就不错了
<gshmu> 求分享  我用vim 正则命令替换 还是觉得不爽
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我怎么都觉得招商银行不好啊。。。为什么呢。。。
 * jiero 现在印象最差的银行就是招商银行。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 更讨厌大妈行
 * jiero 还不喜欢工商银行
<gshmu> 招商的金卡就是普通卡
<jiero> zenNamaste: 大妈行？
<zenNamaste> 工商行
<zhan> 为啥是大妈行
<jiero> 哦。。。怎么这个名字。。。
<gshmu> 不过每月 跨省跨行 两笔取款免费  给力
<imtxc> zhan: 交行有25天么？
<gshmu> 工商银行 我强烈鄙视！！！
<zhan> 有啊。我是每月8号账单，下月2号还款
<imtxc> zhan: 应该没有
<gshmu> 工行 网银 浏览器限制最高版本低的无敌啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 昨天去招行办事，他们非要忽悠我办张他们的一卡通
<gshmu> 办张卡 什么都没干 30
<jiero> zenNamaste: 哦。是这样啊。
<imtxc> zhan: 或许不同的卡不一样？ 我 22 号账单，15日还款
<jiero> zenNamaste: 浦发银行的妹子们对我挺好的。
<imtxc> zhan: 22 - 15 + 1 就是 8 天可
<imtxc> 所以最多估计也就是 23 天
 * imtxc 这个数学题好像算得不对
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦, 以前有个南京银行 听说妹子很漂亮
 * imtxc 求指出
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊，非常漂亮
<zhan> imtxc: 我就是标准visa金卡啊。不过他说的是 25 天，算了下，我的也是 24 的样子，遇到大月有 25
<jiero> zenNamaste:  招商银行办信用卡的妹子很漂亮
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞 .
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 别特贵司楼下那家
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是嘛?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 北京就三家南京银行而已。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那我要去弄一张信用卡, 然后不开卡就行了吧?
<zhan> imtxc: 你这个应该反过来减
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 江苏银行的漂亮还是南京银行的漂亮? 附近都有
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 可以啊，你不如开张借记卡
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 也对
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。就是叫妹子来展示的么。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 江苏？ 我没去过啊
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哦.
<zhan> imtxc: 15 + (30 或 31) - 22
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 借记卡太快, 没啥可说的就办完了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 渣
<zenNamaste> jiero: 自己过去看看就行了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 讨论理财啊！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 立马有妹子给你留电话
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你试过?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩……………………
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞! 然后恩?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后呢?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好像我把她给忘了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ...
<zhan> 哇哈哈
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 他家借记卡不错的，全国ATM免手续费
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 小公司都这样
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 进去开借记卡，妹子就会问你，是要去旅游对吧，我们的卡外地没有手续费哦
<freeflying> imtxc: zenNamaste 最近有哪家银行的羊毛值得薅
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你就说:"恩，打算穷有大理丽江香格里拉“
<imtxc> 文艺妹子吃这套
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不错!
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没听说 .
<yaguang> 招行的 也可以免手续费啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 然后约出来，别怕晚，就说晚上去三联书店通宵看书！
<zhan> freeflying: 可以关注“大玩家”，没事就推荐啥卡啥卡的，还有啥活动的。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 看着看着就说哎呀身体不舒服，找地方休息， 这招一般人我不告诉他
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞!!!
 * imtxc 三联书店真良心，给不用去大理丽江的人也提供了约文艺炮的机会
<freeflying> zhan: 微信？
<imtxc> zhan: 侯总是飞客茶馆的老牌会员
<zhan> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> imtxc: 扯
<imtxc> freeflying: 你就那世界卡，还看得上小羊毛么
<zhan> imtxc: 那是啥
<zhan> imtxc: 那“大玩家”经常介绍用啥卡换里程，坐飞机啊，还有住 hilton 的。估计适合他
<imtxc> zhan: 那是一个每年不飞个几十万里程， 每年不交个万八千的卡费都不敢混的地方
<freeflying> imtxc: 这么高端的地方啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你不是老牌会员么
 * imtxc 频道第二壕 > freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc: 我头回听说啊
 * imtxc 频道首席忽悠 > freeflying
<zhan> 我还只能中信卡换换9分看电影。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信卡酒店刷咋没积分呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 香格里拉已经烧了……so you know
<freeflying> imtxc: apple dev会费每年多少啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: meaculpa 也是大忽悠
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你怎么能这么说，忽悠公司出来的嘛
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不对……他忽悠你啥了
<happyaron> freeflying: 妹的我又要法签了……
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊，贵司这种公款旅游真爽
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是公司的
<happyaron> freeflying: guadec
<zhan> 壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 这真是旅游啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 求带
<imtxc> freeflying: 不了解哇
<happyaron> freeflying: 你自己出机票和酒店钱可以带。
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 又不是我出钱，第一壕是 freeflying
<happyaron> imtxc: 在这频道我是排不上号的
<imtxc> happyaron: 每天不用出钱旅游的壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 你是第三壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 那你把ee往哪放？
<zhan> 这是最高待遇了
<imtxc> happyaron: 他不是壕了，他的财产转给神仔了
<happyaron> imtxc: 还没转呢吧
 * imtxc 请几天假都怕被扣工资的渣
<freeflying> imtxc: 我都请不了假
<imtxc> freeflying: 你们 remote 的 wfh 的，要什么假期
<RainFlying> NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 100   卧槽，碰到这个了
<RainFlying> 不知道是不是 vzkernel 的问题。
<imtxc> jiero: 反正不要买那个 50 1.8d
<jiero> imtxc:  为什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 那个头对焦慢
<imtxc> jiero: 唯一的优势就是价格
<jiero> 哦。
<imtxc> jiero: 变焦没必要买别的了
<imtxc> jiero: 你确定你需要 70 300？
<RainFlying> 都是土豪啊！
<RainFlying> 我还在用着 ￥1200 的 Android 手机拍照。
<eexp> RainFlying: 他们是拍av卖钱的。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。不知道呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 定焦头有什么用处的说？
<imtxc> jiero: 锐啊，对焦快啊，片儿油啊
<zhan> eexp: 依依大壕
<RainFlying> eexp: 定焦头什么的，只能拍拍正面无码某些部位特写吧，难道还要用微距拍。。。。卧槽
<eexp> 定焦头，通常是为了偷怕这些事情的。
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼
<eexp> 进光量大，夜景偷拍
<eexp> jiero: 最近还在留念那妹子，准备偷拍，是吧
<jiero> eexp: 她告诉我不准偷拍了，必须听话
<jiero> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B009A77Q1K?tag=eqifarebate-23&ascsubtag=408293|1|652944642_0_0_4812_lqWp30 这个
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Nikon 尼康-Nikon 尼康 1 尼克尔镜头 18.5mm f/1.8 (黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 1,299.00
<zhan> 你偷拍都让人发现了啊
<imtxc> jiero: 18？
<eexp> lol
<jiero> zhan: 才不是，我是主动的给出去
<imtxc> jiero: 你要用 18 干啥
<imtxc> 18.5
<jiero> imtxc: 我不明白 这些 18.5 焦距的有什么问题？ 焦距怎么影响？
<imtxc> jiero: 定焦啊亲，焦距首先影响的是你的构图，然后是透视、畸变
<jiero> imtxc:  18.5 感觉就和目前的最小差不多，但是光圈大。
<jiero> imtxc: 焦距越小，越像自己眼睛看得？
<imtxc> jiero: 比如你拿个 18.5 要拍个模特的特写，你就得趴人脸上拍，这样会显得模特鼻子跟狗鼻子一样大
<eexp> imtxc: 赞。很熟练嘛。
<eexp> 经常拍这些？
<imtxc> jiero: 焦距小就是广角，鱼眼知道不，它的可视范围比你的眼睛要大
<imtxc> jiero: 跟人眼差不多视角的是全画副上的 50mm 焦距
<jiero> imtxc: 那就是 35mm的了。
<jiero> imtxc: 明白，那就买 35的。
<jiero> imtxc:  尼康 AF-S DX NIKKOR 35MM F/1.8G 被说对焦慢呃。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 扫街35mm，标准50mm，人像85mm
<happyaron> jiero: 18.5mm拍人除非主题/构图特殊，基本都要悲催吧……
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。靠，那么多镜头，直接用变焦的算了。
<jiero> happyaron: 懒得搞那么多扯。。。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 那算了，不买了，否则还要买包。麻烦。
<happyaron> jiero: 三个头都不沉啊
<happyaron> jiero: 而且定焦光圈大
<roylez> eexp: 渣神
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼
<happyaron> jiero: 变焦18-55?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460884 sutian@sutian-Aspire-EC-471G:~$ sudo apt-get install xbmc [sudo] password for sutian: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
<happyaron> 泥坑的不了解
<onlylove> happyaron: 他要买70300
<jiero> happyaron: 我的变焦目前是 18-105  http://wanke.etao.com/product/8649234.html?spm=0.0.0.0.mjMw2G
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 尼康 AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105MM F/3.5-5.6G ED VR_产品简介_基本参数_品牌介绍_痛点_点评_评测_评价_文章。玩客，分享你的热爱
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看见300这个焦距当时斯巴达了
<onlylove> happyaron: 要那么长焦距作甚
<imtxc> jiero: P
<imtxc> jiero: 别听他们瞎说
<imtxc> jiero: 35mm  1.8g 我玩过
<imtxc> jiero: 很不错
<imtxc> jiero: 要觉得麻烦，就一步到位 17 55
<imtxc> jiero: 35 1.8g 和 50 1.8g 都是很轻很小的头
<imtxc> jiero: 你拿着大街上拍人不容易挨打
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫拿 300 在大街上试试，迟早给打死
<jiero> imtxc: 啥？我一般不拍人。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 算了。都买不起，你们壕。
<jiero> 赶紧今天买个三脚架就算了。镜头就不买了。
<jiero> 直接上微单。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460888 sutian@sutian-Aspire-EC-471G:~$ sudo apt-get install xbmc [sudo] password for sutian: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
 * nyfair 彩票已买好，克罗地亚必胜，明天我就发财了
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么样？
<zhan> 主席呢
<zhan> 怎么跑了
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 鞋子买得有点小
<gfrog> freeflying: 多大号？
<freeflying> gfrog: 8.5的
<gfrog> freeflying: 合42.5号？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥样子的？我围观下
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035FC8M0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: Keen Men's Newport H2 Sandal, India Ink/Rust, 8.5 M US: Athletic Sandals: Shoes
<gfrog> freeflying: 我买了中亚那个，43的
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero要买微单，赶紧出来地图炮之
<onlylove> 买水的时候又忘了，手贱买了百岁山，百岁山的盖子难开的要死
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，不如中亚买
<gfrog> freeflying: 退掉吧，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者出掉
<freeflying> gfrog: 最近不去美国，退很麻烦
<freeflying> imtxc: happyaron 有收鞋子的不
<huntxu> gfrog: nfs的默认块大小是多少？ fracting ?
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<huntxu> 不小心直呼了qian hong 大大的nick
<huntxu> 真是该死
<freeflying> huntxu: 不记得
<huntxu> freeflying: 查到了 :P
<gfrog> huntxu: 随便猜一个，是8k么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 服务器和客户端协商的
<huntxu> 哈哈哈
<gfrog> huntxu: ……
<gfrog> huntxu: 协商的结果呢？一般是多少？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何使用ＬＶＭ将/home下划一部分磁盘空间给/ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460893 附件是目前的分区情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyy531366925 — 2014-06-12 12:59
<huntxu> gfrog: 协商最大的那个
<huntxu> gfrog: 我看到的很多都1M
<onlylove> 都TMD些神人写的文档，我看不懂啊，我真纳闷他们当时怎么写的！
<onlylove> 真心受不了了
<adam8157> 大家乖
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 昨天彭志谋联系上你了没?
 * gfrog 唉唉……
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋穿多大的鞋
<adam8157> freeflying: 44
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋我的包裹还在米帝海关压着呢，擦
<gfrog> adam8157: 都一星期了，还在LA
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个状态更新不要相信
<adam8157> gfrog: 突然哪一天就变了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那看哪里？
<adam8157> gfrog: 默默地等
<bcao> 相信奇迹的节奏么
<gshmu> 获取最后一张图片名的shell怎么写？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦…… 下周就滚蛋回盛京了啊，难道还要我再跑来帝都取一次……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我快递给你
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计得去建国门交税
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕啊壕!!!!
<onlylove> adam8157: vim去除bom那个命令是啥来着
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是要public的节奏么?
<adam8157> onlylove: 忘了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕毛线
<adam8157> gfrog: 这消息要public了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道……
<gfrog> onlylove: BOM是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我先zip
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是那么个东西……我也不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: http://www.cnblogs.com/ini_always/archive/2011/12/24/2300621.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 用VIM设置UTF-8编码的BOM标记 - ini_always - 博客园
<gshmu> https://dpaste.de/aU8u
<onlylove> gfrog: http://www.cnblogs.com/ini_always/archive/2011/12/24/2300601.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ UTF-8编码格式的Byte Order Mark问题 - ini_always - 博客园
<gshmu> 求大神出现，指导下
<gfrog> onlylove: 看起来很高端的样子
<adam8157> onlylove: 看起来很高端的样子
 * gfrog 妈蛋，死英国佬，发了个visa的反馈邮件，说“A decision has been made”，就不能直接说是过了还是拒了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕啊，回盛京了啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你妹啊……
<adam8157> onlylove: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/02/vim-and-bom
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Vim和BOM - Adam's
<freeflying> gfrog: NND，我的表还不支持骑车模式
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: garmin edge啊，叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 骑车不多啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不要这次给你带个edge 1000回来，lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 这几天和sed较劲呢……唉，愁，各种关键字需要转义
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞不起
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就专门买个便宜码表算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 英国妹子不好看, 就不让你带了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你爱好英国爷们儿？
<freeflying> gfrog: 主要为了心率
<gfrog> freeflying: 心率还看你的表
<adam8157> gfrog: 你脑洞略大
<gfrog> freeflying: 用码表看踏频速度
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是要上踏频传感器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 必须要，比心率管用。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我的三棒子手机倒是可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 用过几次心率带之后就能感觉出来心率大概是多少
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是有靠谱的支架就好乐
 * pity 请教个问题：mysql 可以向表里插入数据，但表更新后 /var/lib/mysql/xxx/ 下的数据库文件一点儿都没有更新呢？
<pity> 文件权限都是 -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql
<adam8157> pity: 还没写回去吧
<adam8157> pity: 在内存里什么的
<pity> adam8157: 重启下 mysql？
<adam8157> pity: 我猜是那样, 没用过mysql =,=
<pity> adam8157: 重启了 mysql，只有 xxx 目录的时间更新了，其它数据表文件还都是上个月的……
<pity> 数据库表里的内容 updated_at 2014-06-12 13:51:21，但数据库文件还是上个月的，这个太神奇了
<panard> input test 中文
<gshmu> https://dpaste.de/MAQT#L   curl: (26) couldn't open file "$png"
<gshmu> 这个问题怎么解决？
<gshmu> https://dpaste.de/mPH9
<gshmu> 上面地址 删除一楼时 统统没有了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 每天就是更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460895 每天就是更新14.10 ,玩玩麻将游戏，偶尔上上网。还好每次更新都很稳定，不像前几年一更新就死机。现在板上好像人气不旺。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2014-06-12 14:05
<freeflying> gfrog: 推荐个背包吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 鸟啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 鸟包随便搞，个个精品
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能每次都推荐这么高端的给我
<adam8157> freeflying: zenNamaste 正在买包
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 格里高利比鸟的背负好多了
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 这样的品牌才符合你的身份啊。
<adam8157> 果然就蹦出来了
<zenNamaste> 鸟包只是骚, 没别的了
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，我是地道屌丝啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你选啥了啊
<zenNamaste> 前提是, 人家得看得懂这个鸡架子
 * adam8157 thinkpad电脑包
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 格里高利 z30
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 渣渣，猴总肿么能背格里高利
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你买什么包? 双肩背包?
<hoxily> /topic
<zenNamaste> hoxily: topic返回: 炫富
<gfrog> freeflying: zenNamaste 当然，我是O包粉
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 双肩的
<gfrog> freeflying: zenNamaste 不过背的是迪卡侬
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 能放电脑，能用来爬上
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 要多大的?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 爬山
<gfrog> freeflying: 爬山？！
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我用的z30, 你可以考虑云层26
<freeflying> 20+L的鼓了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃要玩儿户外？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: z25有点儿小.
<freeflying> gfrog: 准备了啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你的包要一千多啊................................
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不到1k呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 900+
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备怎么玩？ 玩几天？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 最好出门两三天带的衣服能放进去
<qiao> zenNamaste: 膜拜壕～
<adam8157> 卧槽, 我对这个充满土壕的频道失望了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那你需要30L的
<jiero> adam8157:  你的消费观不如 zenNamaste :)
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 真的.
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实男人要从大到小有一套包，适应不同的需求
 * jiero 谁都不如
<adam8157> jiero: 比不了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 放! 你的天霸啥背负都没有, 还400+ 呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕，我们屌丝买东西要最大化用处才行得
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 有链接看看不
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 385的样子
<gfrog> freeflying: 爬山出去2-3天？ 只带衣服？ 不可能吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我的包, 原料绝对比你的包贵一倍吧?
 * hamo 仔细想想我还是少来这个吧...伤自尊啊...
<freeflying> gfrog: 出差2-3天这种
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 好几倍, 我那就是帆布
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就30L足够了
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-Z-%E8%BD%BB%E9%87%8F%E5%BE%92%E6%AD%A5%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-30L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-Z30-%E9%A3%8E%E9%9B%AA%E9%BB%91-L/dp/B00ICBB45E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402553804&sr=8-1&keywords=z30
<gfrog> freeflying: z35是个好选择
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Gregory 格里高利 Z 轻量徒步系列 男式 30L 户外登山背包 Z30-运动户外休闲-亚马逊中国
<zenNamaste> gfrog: z35太大了吧? 平时放电脑背...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我现在上下班都是z30, 我觉得比较怪异
 * gfrog 去年amazon O记小鹰38 700多，没下手，后悔了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 38, 这么大, 平时不能背
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 2-3天至少得z35了，你得考虑猴总壕大大每天都得换suite的，还得带着运动鞋
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 平时我有电脑包啊，26L的
 * nyfair 当年玩弄linux的时候，喷子linus才刚上高中
<yunfan> 终于站着办公了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你背的东西轻, 就o包g包都行, 重的话, g包
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 所以说该有一套包，匹配各种需求
<yunfan> 希望不要得静脉曲张
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩...
<yunfan> nyfair: 你怎么又来了 昨天不是说老子逼走你了嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: linus上大学的时候写的linux.... 你这是干啥
<nyfair> yunfan: 麻蛋，你天天在这里卖萌，我下班就不能卖下啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 据说G包做工渣，我觉得O包做工也一般，我那个到处都是线头儿……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 过来看我的?
<yunfan> nyfair: 那不行 你败坏我清誉 菊花必遭雷劈
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我觉得很好了呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 待会儿，tea break的
<nyfair> yunfan: 我不像你，天天捅qian lie xian
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 衣服和电脑，爬山的时候估计就是食物和水
<jiero> freeflying: 爬山的时候还带食物？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那你30L够了. 你身高高, 一般买L的, 标准30的L号一般有32L
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我只带 15L。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 你有菊花捅嘛
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
<freeflying> jiero: 带儿子啊
<jiero> freeflying: 儿子自己背包
<jiero> freeflying: 哈哈你儿子太小了
 * hamo 频道里现在有两条完全不同的主线...
 * bcao 也发现了
<jiero> hamo: 一个是结婚的，一个是完全没前途
<freeflying> hamo: 这里壕太多了，我也要要撤了
 * adam8157 我们也算一条
<hamo> freeflying: 你就是壕啊...
 * bcao 觉得 adam8157 是 壕+无下线的
<freeflying> hamo: 毛啊
<jiero> bcao: 下线
<freeflying> bcao: +1
<jiero> bcao: 快下线！
<adam8157> freeflying: 别闹
<bcao> adam8157, jiero 是谁？
<adam8157> bcao: 罗姐
 * jiero 摸摸 bcao，踢吧。。。
<bcao> adam8157, 不认识。。
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> .....
<bcao> freeflying, 谢谢！
<gfrog> bcao: 你梦想实现了。
<bcao> gfrog, 我的梦想是要op权限，没人给阿
<gfrog> bcao: 带帽子好玩儿嘛？
<bcao> 我没带
<jiero> bcao: 。。。
<bcao> 我那天去医院了
<bcao> 听说下午不上班赶紧赶回去发了cancel sick leave
 * slucx 为啥我的virtualbox界面是黑色的？我gtkrc-2.0配置有问题吗？
<gfrog> bcao: 你在说啥？
<hamo> slucx: virtualbox的GUI应该是QT吧
<bcao> gfrog, 你说的不是昨天rhel 7 celebration 马
<gfrog> bcao: 我在说你带绿帽子
<slucx> hamo: 那为啥是黑色的？
<slucx> hamo: 需要配置啥？
<bcao> gfrog, 好像我们两个只有你有机会被带绿帽子，哥单身 lol
<hamo> slucx: 不知道...vb用的少
<bcao> slucx, 你是在linux下用的vb马？
<slucx> 是的
<bcao> slucx, 哦，我的在win2k8R2下运行正常
<slucx> 汗，那是
<gfrog> bcao: 你在说啥？
<gfrog> bcao: 看来你还没了解情况
<bcao> gfrog, 是的
<bcao> 完全不了解阿
 * bcao think贵圈很乱
<panard> linux,vb...
<hamo> bcao: 你可以打个 /kick adam8157 试一下
<bcao> hamo, 别毛，没用的
<bcao> gfrog, 哎呀，你怎么有op 权限了。。
<hamo> bcao: 试试嘛，万一可以了呢
<bcao> hamo, 好像真可以阿 cc adam8157
<bcao> 算了，我是临时的，他可是永久的。。
<adam8157> bcao: 呵呵
<gfrog> bcao: 你在说啥？
 * gfrog 有点跟不上思路了……
 * slucx 我觉得这是一个bug
<slucx> qtconfig也运行不起来
 * gfrog 明天拿广发卡去星粑粑又买一送一了。
<hamo> gfrog: 你去星粑粑喝什么粑粑？
<gfrog> adam8157: 球帽子踢 hamo
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 何苦...
<qiao> 。。
<gfrog>  /kick hamo
 * gfrog 艾玛，打错了
<gfrog> qiao: 首席你好
<qiao> gfrog: lol
<zenNamaste> qiao: 首席你好
<freeflying> hamo: 现在的银行卡上大多有闪付，那货是干嘛使的
<hamo> freeflying: 类似paywave
<hamo> freeflying: 这个你肯定懂
<qiao> zenNamaste: gfrog  两基佬好。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 脱机支付用吧？
<freeflying> hamo: 不懂啊
 * gfrog 指指头上的帽子 cc qiao 
<hamo> freeflying: 问度娘...
 * zenNamaste 指指头上的帽子 cc qiao 
<hamo> freeflying: 就是脱机小额电子支付
 * hamo 求，你们懂得
<qiao> gfrog: zenNamaste  。。
 * gfrog 不扯，准备开会去。
<hamo> freeflying: 类似公交卡那样
<bcao> 你们为啥都又权限。。给我也+o阿。。。
<hamo> bcao: 你试试 /kick adam8157 完了就有权限了
<bcao> hamo, 别闹。。
<gfrog> bcao: 这是条咒语
<gfrog> bcao: 你执行完了 adam8157 就会乖乖给你+o了，说不定还有+q
<bcao> gfrog, bienao
<gfrog> bcao: 照这趋势，是不是该去把磁条卡都换成ic卡了
<hamo> gfrog: 出国还是不方便啊
<bcao> gfrog, 你被蛋蛋潜规则了么，也有op权限了
<hamo> gfrog: 所以我一直留着一个只有磁条的华夏出去取钱用
<gfrog> hamo: 哪里不方便？ 出国没ic卡么？
<gfrog> hamo: 我说借记卡撒，信用卡不到期不是没法换么
<hamo> gfrog: 就是借记卡啊
<gfrog> hamo: 出国还有unipay？ 我擦，我大银联真牛逼
<hamo> gfrog: 靠，现在除了欧洲的一部分和美国大部分，银联已经很通用了
<adam8157> 你们真闲, 孤刚刚又搞定个bug
<hamo> gfrog: 搞一个全球取款免费的卡，银联汇率有划算，比跑银行换钱舒服多了
<palomino|working> ..... adam8157
<gfrog> hamo: 出国哪个行取现手续费低啊？
<gfrog> hamo: 例如？
<bcao> 取现不要手续费
<hamo> gfrog: 华夏啊，全球取款第一笔免费
<gebjgd> bcao: 谁说不要
<bcao> gebjgd, 我说的
<gebjgd> bcao: 分银行的
<gfrog> bcao: 速速把你的散碎英镑兑换给我吧。
<gebjgd> bcao: 扯蛋
<bcao> gebjgd, 招商银行不要
<gfrog> hamo: 每月？每天？
<bcao> gebjgd, 爱信不信！
<hamo> gfrog: day
<bcao> gfrog, 1:10 ?
<bcao> deal
<gebjgd> bcao: 很多银行出国都要手续费 美国是2.5刀到5刀
<gfrog> hamo: 赞啊，马上出去办卡。
<gfrog> bcao: 滚粗
<hamo> gfrog: 。。。
<bcao> gebjgd, 招行不要
<hamo> gfrog: 不用这么着急，我还有任意每一笔都免费的
<bcao> 工行好像也不要 /me 记得akong 在那换的
<gfrog> hamo: 擦，不早说
<gebjgd> bcao: 还要看什么atm
<gfrog> hamo: 等会去你屋取经
<hamo> gfrog: 不过当然这个不能超过银联每天2万的限制
<bcao> gebjgd, 柜台阿！
<bcao> gebjgd, 你说出国取阿
<gebjgd> bcao: 还到处找柜台？
<gebjgd> bcao: 显然那
 * slucx QT程序设置的问题，已解决
<gfrog> bcao: 越来越跟不上你的思路了，骚年你该吃药了……
<bcao> gebjgd, 在国内取不就行了
<bcao> gfrog, 别闹
<gfrog> hamo: 我擦，每天2万，我又不是 adam8157 ，咋会有那么多钱
<nyfair> 麻蛋，这年头精日太多了
<nyfair> hamo: 求每天2w
<hamo> adam8157: 拜土豪
<gfrog> hamo: 华夏也有手银转账免费么？
<nyfair> bcao: hamo: gfrog: gebjgd: 拜土豪
<gebjgd> bcao: 多年不在朝内
<hamo> gfrog: 这个忘了，没用过...我都是霸王吸...
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛，我是土，不是豪
<gfrog> hamo: 麻烦啊，还得有电脑
<bcao> nyfair, 我是土，都跟不上这群壕的节奏了
<hamo> gfrog: 不用啊
<hamo> gfrog: 很多银行手淫都支持吸了
<gfrog> hamo: 你用哪行吸？
<nyfair> bcao: hamo: gfrog: gebjgd: 拜菊苣
<hamo> gfrog: 很多的，工，招，民
<bcao> gfrog, 用比特币洗钱把。。不用手续费
<hamo> gfrog: 强烈推荐民生，做中转绝佳
<gfrog> hamo: 额，好像民生确实支持吸，但是华夏得有盾吧
<gfrog> hamo: 我民生是主力卡，lol
<gfrog> bcao: 你能说点靠谱的不……
<hamo> gfrog: 对啊...民生有跨行通啊，不用签约
<hamo> gfrog: 绝佳
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39900
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 3000美元GeForce GTX TITAN Z游戏性能弱于1500美元R9 295X2
<bcao> gfrog, 你出国呆多久？
<gfrog> nyfair: 不是菊巨，我不好这口儿。
<gfrog> bcao: 2weeks
<nyfair> 这尼玛屁股决定结论
<hamo> gfrog: 又要出国啊？
<palomino|working> 肯定弱,295完全不考虑功耗问题啊,500多w... onlylove
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39908
<bcao> 酒店定好取3000应该就够了把
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国将推行院士退出机制
<gfrog> hamo: 碉堡了， 快说你每笔免费的卡是啥。
<hamo> gfrog: offline
 * adam8157 没那么多钱, 懒得多办卡...
<gfrog> hamo: 神马叫又，我还是白本啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，sed的换行不好使怎么破
<gfrog> hamo: .
<hamo> gfrog: 这次去哪？
<gfrog> hamo: offline，待会找你搅基
<hamo> ...
<bcao> 都是壕，我匿了
<adam8157> 一听说搅基, hamo就漏三个点
 * adam8157 黑得漂亮
<palomino|working> 不知道... onlylove
 * gfrog 啊哈哈，又有人被Trusty击中了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 一听说搅基, hamo就漏三个点和一个洞
 * gfrog 怎么能在ubuntu新版本发布半年之内升级呢。
<huntxu> adam8157: 黑得不够彻底
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一场怎么看
<huntxu> adam8157: 时间对英超党果然很有挑战啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 明天就第一场了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 第一场一直都是冷门频出啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 明天凌晨
<adam8157> huntxu: 期待西班牙vs荷兰
<huntxu> adam8157: croatia不能小看啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 哪国对哪国？
<huntxu> gfrog: brasil vs croatia
 * gfrog 这岂不是要悄悄把会议室投影仪搬回家……
<huntxu> adam8157: 不好看，刚开始就这么来一发，很闷的
<gfrog> huntxu: 爆冷是说C完爆B么？
<jiero> gfrog: 为人光明磊落，直接申请啊，
<jiero> gfrog: 我要申请会议室自己用。
<gfrog> jiero: 没人管
<jiero> gfrog: lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 不用完爆啊，1:0守完场
<jiero> gfrog: 不用完爆 1:0
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 鄙视 huntxu
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu  World Cup 2014 Calendar address: vdmtdcektajkqjk51vvda4ni4k@group.calendar.google.com
<huntxu> adam8157: 就b组那个破情况
<huntxu> 西班牙和荷兰估计0:0
<jiero> huntxu: 估计是 4:4
<jiero> 有可能么
<huntxu> jiero: 荷兰进不了那么多个的
 * jiero 的估计
<huntxu> jiero: 西班牙也不会
<jiero> 都是被压抑的孩子啊，不敢被进多了
<jiero> 不是奎地齐
<huntxu> jiero: 有个说法是，世界杯这种比赛，不好太早出状态
<huntxu> 当然要是像02年的巴西那就是另一回事
<gfrog> huntxu: adam8157 说是世界杯其实是国家实力的另一个表现，是不是今年西班牙意大利之类都准备完蛋了？
<huntxu> gfrog: 西班牙应该没戏
<huntxu> gfrog: 意大利应该还有机会，贝利没提过他们
<jiero> huntxu: 因为世界杯纯粹是破坏人们偶像的
<jiero> huntxu: 偶像们不想被破坏掉
<huntxu> adam8157: 真有人买梅西拿金靴么。。。
<GODDOG> 看下去书
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 運行wifite掃描週邊wifi信號時按Ctrl+C整個程式結束而不是說好的出現信號選擇選項 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460898 我照這個教程操作，http://www.i0day.com/443.html [quote扫描完毕后，我们按 Ctrl+c 后会让我们输入要破解的无线网，你也可以输入 all 就会破解所有的无线
<^k^>  ─> 网][/quote] 結果如圖，整個程式就結束了，請問這是怎麼回事阿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qinmianshou — 2014-06-12 15:14
<adam8157> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTcxODA
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Fedora 22 Moves Ahead With Plan To Replace Yum With DNF
<imtxc> ....
<gfrog> adam8157: DNF？ Dungeon and Fighter？
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hamo 找你们去
<onlylove> adam8157: what is DNF
<hamo> onlylove: 地下城与勇士.. http://dnf.qq.com/#9
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 革斗新生-地下城与勇士-DNF-官方网站-腾讯游戏
<onlylove> hamo: fedora has DNF?
<hamo> onlylove: 可能吧，也许跟企鹅家谈下来了...
<hamo> onlylove: 推广fedora吧
<onlylove> hamo: and DNF can manage package？
<hamo> onlylove: 你没玩过吧..DNF里很多package的
<nyfair> 来玩毒奶粉，分分钟教你做人
<onlylove> hamo: you know what YUM is and now DNF is going to replace it
<GODDOG> 问问大家 有没有简单的配置 cygwin包的方法？
<GODDOG> 算计了一下 好斗东西要去配
<nyfair> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36543267680
<^k^> ⇪ ti: R代写Matlab代写SAS代写python代写C程序C++代写SQL代写-淘宝网 价格:20.00
<nyfair> 多位国内外硕士，博士坐镇本店竭诚为您服务，我们擅长的方向包括统计，金融，数学，图像处理，模式识别。精通R，MATLAB，SAS，Spss，S-plus等软件。多位成员都有在国内外SCI检索期刊发文的经历，拥有丰富的数据处理经验。店主曾两次参加研究生数学建模大赛且均获奖。
<nyfair> 无论什么程序，通通20块
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 帮我看下用你的中信卡订深圳的富苑皇冠假日多少钱一晚
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 卡还没审下来呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste: nani？
<GODDOG> 代写Ｒ？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 北京好玩的有啥啊。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 龙庆峡? 故宫长城?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 哦。叫父母去玩
<jiero> 看样子是。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 那个卡收年费不
<onlylove> http://os.51cto.com/art/201212/371430_1.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Fedora 18 Beta简单体验(2) - 51CTO.COM
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 貌似最近都在薅中信羊毛啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你还要来北京？
<onlylove> freeflying: 长肥了，自然要薅
<jiero> onlylove: 我父母肯定去北京面签证
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<blankland> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 我反正打死不推荐故宫长城，谁去谁知道
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我绝对不推荐长城。。
<blankland> 这里真热闹
<onlylove> jiero: 两个地方都去过的表示……累死你不偿命
<onlylove> jiero: 我去故宫的时候，从开始卖票排队，大概9点半进故宫，然后我出来的时候，下午3点了
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。这样同行者有足够时间说话呢
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。如果抱着那个目的，就对了
<onlylove> jiero: 从端门走到神武门，累都累死你
<jiero> onlylove: 不会的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你不服你自己去试试
<jiero> onlylove: 我会带着记步器
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧带着去，累死了别怪我没告诉你
<jiero> onlylove:  我可是能跑山5小时的人。
<jiero> adam8157 onlylove  刚才我碰到怪事了。去银行柜台换零钱，看着怀斯曼生存手册II 强身手册。对方竟然问我是不是健身教练。。。
<jiero> lol我穿 gnome asia 体恤，就像健身教练了！！
<adam8157> jiero: 就你...
<jiero> adam8157: 我真的搞不懂啊。你还差不多
<adam8157> bluezd: yooooo
<bluezd> adam8157: 好久不见啊
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸你来啦
<bluezd> hamo: 来了～
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 推荐的包有链接没啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哪个? z30?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 对啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-Z-%E8%BD%BB%E9%87%8F%E5%BE%92%E6%AD%A5%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-30L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-Z30-%E9%A3%8E%E9%9B%AA%E9%BB%91-L/dp/B00ICBB45E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402559550&sr=8-1&keywords=z30
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Gregory 格里高利 Z 轻量徒步系列 男式 30L 户外登山背包 Z30-运动户外休闲-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 884.70 - ￥ 960.00
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 刚才gforg来看了, 也觉得很好
<nyfair> jiero: 你有病，去银行看这种东西
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸最近如何?
<bluezd> adam8157: 还行吧，哈哈
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕有没有薅到cisco的妹子啊？
 * gfrog 妈蛋，饿了，公司还没零食了
<bluezd> gfrog: 没有，没有把妹子的习惯
<hamo> gfrog: 你不是出去了么？
<gfrog> hamo: 木有，半小时还有会，来不及出去了
<hamo> bluezd: 搜贼死内..
<gfrog> hamo: 明早再找银行妹纸聊天去
<hamo> gfrog: 不走关门了...
<hamo> gfrog: 你要去哪啊？
<gfrog> bluezd: 那你把啥？ 汉子？
<gfrog> hamo: 华夏么不是。
<jiero> nyfair: 拿着书到处走，要不就是用手机，还是干嘛？反正银行是在自己楼下。
<hamo> gfrog: 我说出国去哪
<gfrog> hamo: 明早应该能顺路去个南京
<bluezd> gfrog: ... 讨厌
<gfrog> bluezd: 被识破了，做娇嗔状……
<gfrog> hamo: 我社总部嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 不比你们啊，欧洲游
<hamo> gfrog: 说得就跟腐国不算欧洲似的
<gfrog> hamo: 人家是岛国，欧洲是欧洲
<hamo> gfrog: 干嘛去那么久？开会？NHO？
<gfrog> hamo: sprint + tour
<tmick> 有没有好的方法去台湾转转，不要跟团
<adam8157> tmick: 自由行
 * adam8157 护照没使过!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 去泰国
<jiero> adam8157: 去韩国啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 东西不好吃
<hamo> adam8157: 手术费减半
<gfrog> adam8157: 去韩国
<jiero> adam8157:  搜刮韩国软妹子
<hamo> adam8157: 我们的签证终于办下来了
<adam8157> jiero: 不喜欢韩国妹子, 在威海见多了, 真不怎么样
<jiero> adam8157:  我发现，我竟然很会得罪人。
<tmick> asam8157  我百度一下，去台湾比去美国还要难
<jiero> adam8157: 我也不喜欢韩国妹子
<jiero> adam8157: 见过很多，没有喜欢的。
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 好久不见, 朱老板
<adam8157> hamo: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam8157> hamo: 改天我要是闪人了就是因为我老板不带我 口亨
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 谢老板好
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 乃回来听演唱会了嘛?
 * hamo 截屏
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 听了
 * zenNamaste 截图
 * gfrog 
 * gfrog 火前留名
<zenNamaste> 火钳刘明
<tmick> 好苦脑，人家就像去台湾转转，看一下台湾，
<zenNamaste> tmick: 有啥难的? 入台证分分钟就下来呀
<tmick> 准备大学期间转遍中国的每一个省
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃是帝都户口……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 非京户麻烦着呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别的不能办? 啊?
<nyfair> tmick: 文青你好，文青再见
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛你好
 * nyfair 扣帽子扣得飞起
<zenNamaste> tmick: 中国每个省, 显然没有呆湾呀
<nyfair> gfrog: 菊苣你好
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 牛牛你好
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 菊苣你好
<gfrog> nyfair: 我菊不巨，牛牛你该找 adam8157
<tmick> 没有台湾省吗？
<zenNamaste> tmick: 都不让你去, 你觉得有呆湾嘛?
 * nyfair 当年折腾linux的时候，linus那喷子还刚上高中
<hamo> zenNamaste: 赞角度
<zenNamaste> tmick: 中国的省, 你去一下河南, 看看他们咬你什么证件?
<zenNamaste> tmick: 税收又不上缴
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 最近可好啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦
 * imtxc 截图
<imtxc>  bluezd 好久不见
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 一般般吧. 咱组没了
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 哪去了？
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 拆分了, 我现在report to ccui
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 真心贵啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是, 云层26便宜一些, 你要买L号
<hamo> freeflying: 买一个吧
<hamo> freeflying: 符合你的身份啊壕
<freeflying> hamo: 毛啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 收吧叔儿，但是没笔记本仓，你得用水袋仓对付装笔记本
<tmick> zenNamaste:年满20如太要提供财力证明，要冻结5万元
<freeflying> gfrog: 太贵了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，饿，弄个苹果吃算了。
<nyfair> 壕
<tmick> 入台证好难办
<gfrog> freeflying: 多少钱？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不到4位数不算贵
<zenNamaste> tmick: 所以, 你觉得台湾是中国的省?
<freeflying> gfrog: 800+
<gfrog> freeflying: 对你还不是洒洒水撒
<adam8157> freeflying: 对你还不是洒洒水撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 真心没钱啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 12.04长时间锁定后vbox虚拟机性能严重下降 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460902 上午一直在用Vbox里的xp，中午关闭虚拟机，Vbox程序窗口未关闭，锁定计算机（2小时后）下午解锁再启动虚拟机，速度巨慢不能进入虚拟机系统，注销也不行，重启动后正常 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-06-12 16:18
<zenNamaste> freeflying: gfrog: 真不算贵.
<freeflying> adam8157: 滚粗，你才是壕好伐
<adam8157> freeflying: p
<nyfair> 壕做友
<hamo> freeflying: 对你还不是洒洒水撒
 * hamo 壕无人性
<freeflying> hamo: 滚粗，你们这些壕成天黑我
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 小心被和谐
<adam8157> hamo: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av1184441/  后面有惊喜
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【咬人猫X露露】小苹果正式舞蹈❤感觉我们萌萌哒(✿◕ω◕) (◕ω◕✿) - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<hamo> adam8157: 早看过了..原来你喜欢这个口味
<hamo> adam8157: 下次给你推荐店新鲜的
<adam8157> hamo: 后面那段逗
<gfrog> freeflying: 这种不怎么会过时的东西你得收去年/前年的货底子，可能有惊喜
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，有啥推荐不
<gfrog> freeflying: 例如我收我那个O包，就300多，新款一般都500-600
<gfrog> freeflying: taobao上淘啊，但是小心假货
<freeflying> gfrog: 淘宝水太深
<gfrog> freeflying: 那没办法了，等电商打特价吧
<hamo> freeflying: 买吧..
<freeflying> hamo: 你送我吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我要告诉你dkn的40L背包都要400块，估计你就不会觉得G/O包贵了
<adam8157> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<hamo> freeflying: 买不起...话说你怎么会有个wyse的盒子？
<nyfair> 屠龙宝刀
<nyfair> 点击就送
<zenNamaste> 极品装备
<zenNamaste> 一秒刷爆
<nyfair> 老司机
<adam8157> 带带我
<freeflying> gfrog: 我现在背的包还是薅羊毛薅来的
<freeflying> hamo: 高价出给你吧
<freeflying> hamo: 拿个包来换
<hamo> freeflying: 要他干嘛...我这一大堆...
<hamo> freeflying: 可以啊，百度的要不？
<hamo> freeflying: 我好多百度的包
<freeflying> hamo: 靠，给个能sdboot得image吧
<adam8157> hamo: 土壕还要占你便宜 壕无人性啊
<freeflying> hamo: 壕啊，居然好多
<hamo> freeflying: 我都不知道你是什么型号...
<hamo> freeflying: 百度一般是一年发一个，逢活动再多发一个..
<freeflying> hamo: 应该是最早的，你去wiki.c.c上看
<hamo> freeflying: 李厂长一定又开了一个包厂
<tmick> zenNamaster:学生可以不用提供财力证明，有希望去台湾，但是申请要很长的时间，只有暑假的时候办理了
<freeflying> hamo: 蛋蛋壕必须得
<hamo> tmick: 提前申请就行了，一般不会难为学生的
<nyfair> 我好兴奋啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 0_0
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛乃肿么了？
 * hamo gc了
<zuriaake> gaga
<freeflying> hamo: 看看海支持最早的wyse不
<gfrog> hamo: garbage collection？
<hamo> gfrog: 老司机
<tmick> 这里有台湾的朋友吗
<adam8157> 鬼畜了
<hamo> freeflying: SOC没换的话，我至少能给你一个能启动的
<gfrog> hamo: garbage collection爽么？
<freeflying> hamo: 我只要能启动的最新内核就好乐
<zuriaake> xixi
<hamo> gfrog: 我不知道啊..不过 nyfair 说挺兴奋的
<hamo> freeflying: 最新的没有，你自己backport...我只有3.0的stable tree
<freeflying> hamo: 够了
<hamo> freeflying: 你去查查什么soc吧
<hamo> freeflying: wiki上都找不到当时的项目了
<freeflying> hamo: 我现在机器启动不了啊
<freeflying> hamo: marvel的，具体型号不知道
<hamo> freeflying: 现在都在往google site上转，好多都找不到了
<hamo> freeflying: 没有uboot?
<freeflying> hamo: 没接串口，到不了uboot
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39910
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 智能电表可能曝光你在家的活动
<onlylove> yunfan: 电视不要看了
<freeflying> hamo: 得接串口出来
<hamo> freeflying: 板子上应该有pin...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39909
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 惠普准备推出配备忆阻器的全新计算机
<freeflying> hamo: 没在意，即使有，我也没转换卡啊
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 你手头的板子上直接接线出来就好了？
<hamo> freeflying: 我有debug board...
<freeflying> hamo: 送我一个啊
<hamo> freeflying: 公司财产啊
<tmick> hamo 你有过台湾吗？
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
<freeflying> hamo: 你觉得贵司会在意这个小东西啊
<hamo> huntxu: 狐狐
<hamo> freeflying: 这个...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 编译3.15后没有WIFI http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460903 实在没办法了，编译3.15后没有WIFI Quote: Jun 12 11:08:59 meme kernel: [ 1.280577] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" request failed (err=-12) Jun 12 11:08:59 meme kernel: [ 1.280999] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" request failed (err=-1
<^k^>  ─> 2) Jun 12 11:08:59 meme kernel: [ 1.281434] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Dri ... cefirmware and download the correct firmware for thi …
<hamo> tmick: 你在哪念书啊？入学的时候迁户口了么？
<tmick> 我在四川，入学的时候没有迁户口
<jiero> nyfair: 我是不是挺容易招惹别人反感？
<hamo> tmick: 四川的话就要问 adam8157 壕了
<adam8157> hamo: 你直接问户口在哪不就好了
<hamo> tmick: 户口在哪啊？
<tmick> 我的户口在河北
<adam8157> palomino|working: huntxu http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/56682a80gw1ehb8einav1j20j70diac4.jpg
<hamo> tmick: 河北没有自由行..
<hamo> tmick: 你只能跟团了
<huntxu> adam8157: shitting shiting
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
<tmick> 我在网上查办理入台证和台湾通行证就可以自己去了
<slucx> lol 现在google直接都是  404 Not Found
<gebjgd> slucx: 你不知道有人因为在twitter上发 6 4 被抓了么
<slucx> gebjgd: 汗，真不知道，我是好孩子
<gebjgd> slucx: 说明 你还不经常饭强
 * bcao 什么是 6 4
<slucx> 没有google，大家用啥？
<palomino|working> 用google啊
<bcao> bing
<adam8157> 用google啊
<slucx> gebjgd: 确实不咋翻，没钱买隧道
<bcao> google最近怎么了。。。我还以为我电脑出问题了
<slucx> adam8157: palomino|working 无压力？
<bcao> 结果发现彻底不能用了
<palomino|working> 无..
<adam8157> 7*24小时翻墙有啥压力?
<slucx> palomino|working: 求解
<palomino|working> 翻墙..
 * who_am_i 用百度啊
<slucx> adam8157: ssh？
<gebjgd> who_am_i: 专业
<adam8157> slucx: ss
<palomino|working> shadowsocks
<who_am_i> gebjgd: 泄泄
 * who_am_i 百度还挺好用的...
 * slucx 去百科下shadowsocks
<gebjgd> who_am_i: 专业
<who_am_i> gebjgd: 蟹蟹
<tmick> anaNamaster：我们省没有开通，但是四川开通了，我可以去台湾那自由行吗
<gebjgd> who_am_i: 你这样的专业人士 不多见了
<tmick> hamo:我们省没有开通，但是四川开通了，我可以去台湾那自由行吗
<who_am_i> gebjgd: 还挺多的啊，我全班的同学大部分都用百度的
<zhan> 其实百度名字起得挺好的
 * gfrog 饿，想去吃饭了
<gebjgd> who_am_i: 专业的班级
<gfrog> adam8157: 找胖胖撸串撒
<adam8157> gfrog: cool
<zhan> 这么专业，说不定是蓝翔的
<gfrog> adam8157: 今晚？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜那厮肯定出不来
<adam8157> gfrog: cool
<nyfair> 诸君，我来作大死啦
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=460552&p=3089412#p3089412
<^k^> ⇪ ti: M$的槍手嘍羅們，趕緊來為你們的主子辯護哦！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ilovegoogle
<nyfair> 要是有政治问题还是删了吧
<zhan> nyfair: 记得哪里之前有个动漫海报这么做的，被请喝茶了
<nyfair> zhan: 你别吓我
<jusss> zhan: hi
<who_am_i> gfrog: 撸串是什么意思啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: the phone you called is busy now.
<gfrog> who_am_i: who are you
<adam8157> 0_0
<tmick> adam8157:我们省没有开通，但是四川开通了，我可以去台湾那自由行吗
<tmick> adam8157:我们省没有开通，但是四川开通了，我可以去台湾那自由行吗
<zhan> nyfair: 之前网上看到的 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1232721.png
<adam8157> tmick: 四川又不是全境开通
<zhan> jusss: hi
<tmick> 成都的才可以吗
<jusss> zhan: 动态作用域里的变量和词法作用域里的全局变量一样吗？有啥分别
<jusss> zhan: 被动态作用域搞迷惑了
<gfrog> tmick: 非要自由行干毛。老老实实跟着团走就是了。
<zhan> jusss: 我恨动态作用域，用 lexical 不好么。搞这个干啥
<gfrog> tmick: 去taipei拜拜中正像得了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你删了吧，这种真的容易擦枪走火
<nyfair> 我老婆，请撤照
<tmick> gfrog：不喜欢跟团
<gfrog> tmick: 这不是你喜不喜欢的问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 进湾湾要看大陆的台湾通行证么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 麻蛋，我诚心诚念为TG说话，最后我要被请去喝茶？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我感脚可以用护照飞神马地儿然后转到湾湾吧？当然还需要有湾湾入台证
<adam8157> gfrog: 不看, 可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是办入台证要台湾通行证
<gfrog> tmick: ^^^^ 上面就是简单方法了
<adam8157> gfrog: 等你消息
<tmick> gfrog 刚才看了一下机票，估计去台湾总花费大约6000人民币
<adam8157> tmick: 北京到台北来回机票才三千多
<adam8157> tmick: 台北中心区一万牛肉面50-60人民币
<jiero> adam8157:  一斤牛肉价格是 50元人民币
<jiero> adam8157: 多数号称牛肉面的都是老母猪肉
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈，我现在不知道怎么了，什么都想疯狂一番
<adam8157> jiero: 在台湾吃的中华牛肉面兼职赛高
<who_am_i> jiero: 再不疯狂就软啦
<adam8157> jiero: 你性欲压抑的
<gfrog> adam8157: 淘宝上那些代办的都是要通行证的？
<tmick> everyone:my god
<adam8157> gfrog: 入台证吧 不清楚 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫不想撸串，想健身。再等10分钟
<adam8157> gfrog: 我上次办入台证相当顺利, 所有扫描件扔dropbox里, 把link给agent, 然后就好了
<jiero> adam8157:  . 切。和那件事有关么？
<jiero> adam8157:  我完全性压抑怎么了！
<gfrog> adam8157: 找咱湾湾的同事就能办好像，都不用agent
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 所有所有的事情都和它有关系
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不麻烦人, 其实就是去台湾移民署在线提交然后交钱
<jiero> adam8157: 反正我是没有找到办法。
<tmick> adam8157 你去旅游吗，总共花了好多钱
<adam8157> tmick: 出差, 玩了一个周, 自己贴了一千块人民币
<tmick> adam8157 还是算了吧，有钱了再去吧
<adam8157> 公司大概花了两万多
<tmick> my dog
<tmick> my god
<pity> adam8157: 办入台证这么轻松
<zhan> 真爽。
<adam8157> pity: 是的, 台湾gov不刁难人
<zhan> 羡慕
<pity> adam8157: 羡慕……
<adam8157> gfrog: 让胖胖看着我们吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫又要去澳洲，妈蛋啊，爽翻天
<adam8157> gfrog: 妈蛋, 刺激我
<adam8157> 快快快, 土壕公司们快扔offer来收买我的节操!
<gfrog> adam8157: 让你早有心理准备，免得待会丫显摆的时候你暴起伤人……
<adam8157> 快快快, 土壕公司们快扔offer来收买我的节操!
<adam8157> 快快快, 土壕公司们快扔offer来收买我的节操!
<gfrog> adam8157: 回去帽帽找Kexin混吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 才不
 * adam8157 brb
<jusss> （define (bla1) (bla2))
<jusss> (define (bla2) (+ z1 z2))
<jusss> (let ((z1 3)(z2 2)) (bla1))
<jusss> 算出来是个6
<jusss> 错了，是5.。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 四通桥？
<bcao> adam8157, 你太坏了
<nyfair> lisp厨走开
<jusss> zhan: win下的emacs能用erc吗？
<nyfair> 擦，壕都下班了
<nyfair> 下班睡觉去，明天克罗地亚赢了我就发财了
<zhan> jusss: 可以吧
<zhan> jusss:不过我没用过
 * jiero 抱抱 zhan
<zhan> jiero: 你今天没吃药啊
<jiero> zhan:  我本来就应该承担一切我想承担的，抱抱
 * jiero 觉得庆幸自己喜欢的人不喜欢自己，和我在一起绝对没有好事 :)
<palomino|working> ...
<zhan> 这人坏掉了
<jiero> zhan:  我早就坏掉了。。。
<jiero> zhan: 如果说那个是理由的话，最近我够自私才去追别人
<jusss> [18:00:07] <nyfair> 下班睡觉去，明天克罗地亚赢了我就发财了
<jusss> jiero: 这个世界杯能赌球？ 在天朝能？
<jiero> jusss:  笨蛋，你怎么知道 那家伙在哪里？
<zhan> 哈哈
<zhan> jiero: 好好生活，整天神神叨叨的
<macint0sh> 蛤蛤
<macint0sh> 太逗了
<jiero> zhan:   就是因为不想好好生活。
<zhan> jiero: 你应该去找个学校，读个博士。
<jiero> zhan: 讨厌制度
<zhan> 。。。
<yunfan> 水星那个路由很吊
<yunfan> 50左右 3根天线 穿墙确实狠
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在vmware中，ubuntu是不是不能更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460906 用的vmware10，ubuntu显示有更新，但是更新完以后还是显示有更新。是不是说，虚拟机中打开的虚拟系统只是固定的iso镜像，不能在线升级？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 那年风在吹 — 2014-06-12 18:21
<huntxu> yunfan: 哪个？
<gshmu> https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mhohai/open.sh · GitHub
<gshmu> 分享截图到shell
<gshmu> 默认上传最新的图片 并自动将网址存到剪切板
<gshmu> 欢迎大大指正
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gshmu> yunfan: 敢不敢给意见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.0.4进入系统后全屏幕只有桌面壁纸，图标什么全部没有。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460909 我的电脑前不久安装了Ubuntu14.0.4更新好必要的软件后，就关机了。我电脑是双系统，win8和Ubuntu。之后大概有三天左右没有启动Ubuntu，之后启动Ubuntu的时候就发现卡住了
<gshmu> ofan: 敢不敢给意见。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * NoIE 我买的 acme 牌的鼠标，指针跳得厉害。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ./configure出错，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460912 checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no checking for mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc... /home/jacy/OpenWrt-Toolchain-ramips-for-mipsel_24kec+dsp-gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/toolchain-mipsel
<^k^>  ─> _24kec+dsp_gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/bin/mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc-4.8.3 checking whether the C compiler works... no configure: error: in `/home/jacy/libusb-1.0 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ./configure出错，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460914 checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no checking for mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc... /home/jacy/OpenWrt-Toolchain-ramips-for-mipsel_24kec+dsp-gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/toolchain-mipsel
<^k^>  ─> _24kec+dsp_gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/bin/mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc-4.8.3 checking whether the C compiler works... no configure: error: in `/home/jacy/libusb-1.0 …
<freeflying> imtxc: 无节操啊，下午申请了上IGH联名的卡，刚刚收到短信通知说初审通过了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ./configure出错，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460916 checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no checking for mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc... /home/jacy/OpenWrt-Toolchain-ramips-for-mipsel_24kec+dsp-gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/toolchain-mipsel
<^k^>  ─> _24kec+dsp_gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/bin/mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc-4.8.3 checking whether the C compiler works... no configure: error: in `/home/jacy/libusb-1.0 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ./configure出错，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460917 checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no checking for mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc... /home/jacy/OpenWrt-Toolchain-ramips-for-mipsel_24kec+dsp-gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/toolchain-mipsel
<^k^>  ─> _24kec+dsp_gcc-4.8-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/bin/mipsel-openwrt-linux-uclibc-gcc-4.8.3 checking whether the C compiler works... no configure: error: in `/home/jacy/libusb-1.0 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 晕，怎么发个帖子发不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460918 好像这论坛一直都这样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hahaxiansheng — 2014-06-12 19:22
<yunfan> huntxu: 水星 mw313r 54包邮 我现在用着
<iLucky> 有人知道mifi吗
<huntxu> yunfan: 链接啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Flash 安装的问题一直没解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460919 貌似好早就出现这个，到现在还是卡在这里，关也关不掉，也跳不过去，还有37个更新等待安装，就这么等着。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-06-12 19:33
<gshmu> OO_after: 我写的这个感觉很不错，能告诉我如何听取别人意见么https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh
<tmick> 有人你用过电信的天翼飞扬吗？球破解
<gshmu> alvin_rxg: 我建议将imagebin.org 换成我的https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh/blob/master/clbin.sh
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: open.sh/clbin.sh at master · mhohai/open.sh · GitHub
<gshmu> freeflying: 都是机器人么？
<gshmu> wzssyqa: 我觉得我写的脚本很不错。
<smallzhan> roylez: 主席
<smallzhan> 那个谁。。。 之前问我windows上 erc 能不能上的，实测能上
<evollost> 这是我racoon的配置文件,该怎么修改才能适配windows或者ubuntu的l2tp/ipsec (iphone可以正常使用)http://paste.ubuntu.com/7633496/
<jiero> onlylove:  stay
<smallzhan> jiero: 你啥时候都活跃啊
<jiero> smallzhan: 反正到了夜里，也是那样。
<jiero> smallzhan: 周围安静不了
 * jiero 现在除了汽车还想灭了电视
<smallzhan> jiero: 夜里爬起来看世界杯嘛
<jiero> smallzhan: 不看，看别人玩有啥意思
 * jiero 好奇 onlylove  什么情况下会跳墙
<onlylove> jiero: 你不好奇我啥时候咬人？
<yunfan> hu自己搜
<jiero> onlylove:  你已经咬过了
<bootes> join ubuntu
<bootes> join ubuntu
<smallzhan> ...
<smallzhan> 已经 join 进来啦
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 哎？这谁呢
<leeeee> == 刚帮同学搬东西
<leeeee> 砸到脚了。。
 * onlylove 给 leeeee 喂水
<onlylove> leeeee: ……
<onlylove> leeeee: 摸摸头
<onlylove> smallzhan: 你没见人要join的是ubuntu不是ubuntu-cn
<jiero> leeeee:  卖萌的小东西
<jiero> leeeee:  :)
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你们俩
<leeeee> 一如既往呢
<smallzhan> 哈哈
<leeeee> jiero：超级大骗子
<jiero> leeeee:  我确实是骗子。对不起。
<leeeee> onlylove：最近都没有新闻么 八卦什么的
<leeeee> jiero：对不起有屁用。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 没有啊，罗杰那事还没完呢
<leeeee> == 好吧
<leeeee> 无趣
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<leeeee> 看动画片去了
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove leeeee  你们俩憋着。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 啥？
<gebjgd> docker 是个好东西
<roylez> leeeee: 渣渣，居然看动画
<roylez> smallzhan: 在哪里发财呢？
<jiero> onlylove: 我什么都说，你们俩不都是情也都憋着么。
<jiero> onlylove: 或者我错了
<roylez> jiero: http://jandan.net/2014/06/12/divergent-series-problem.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 0.999……等于1么？这个问题有什么意义？
<roylez> jiero: 看不下去了，毁三观
<jusss> roylez: 你活了！！！
<roylez> jusss: 电脑嗝屁了。现在我的Linux活在移动硬盘里。不上班的时候用移动硬盘启动进Linux
<jiero> roylez:  就是想知道！
<jiero> roylez:  当你想知道的事情太多了，你已经老了！
<jiero> roylez: 因为你知道的够多，所以想知道的才够多。。。
<smallzhan> roylez: 穷死了，还发财。。。
<jusss> roylez: 你不是wfh？
<jiero> smallzhan: 你是博士？
<smallzhan> jiero: 快去拜 roylez 他也是博士
<jiero> smallzhan: 早知道。。。。
<kebab> 博士 o.O
<jiero> smallzhan: 博士说的穷白太可恶
<roylez> jusss: 是啊，自己的笔记本挂了，现在只能把Linux放移动硬盘上蹭公司的笔记本
<leeeee> roylez：动画片都不让看么 你女儿不看么
<roylez> smallzhan: 在哪里？
<jiero> roylez: 终于你也到了那一天了
<jiero> leeeee: 我绝对不会让女儿看动画。
<roylez> leeeee: 恩，确实，不过你当姐姐的要有点节制
<jiero> leeeee: 如果我有，从小就让她画动画
<leeeee> roylez：节制什么  刚刚去买吃的了。。
<smallzhan> roylez: 还在大肥镇
 * jiero 绝对节制了。好久没买东西了，除了车票
<roylez> smallzhan: 毕业了？
<smallzhan> roylez: 毕业啦。。。
<roylez> smallzhan: 还在给叫兽拉磨？
<leeeee> jiero：你这么凶残啊，，
<smallzhan> roylez: 教授说要创业。被坑啦。看来教授造反，十年不成
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 1404Chrome插件出错啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460921 启动是提示如下：ERROR:component_loader.cc(138)] Failed to parse extension manifest. 就俩插件：SwitchySharp和Evernote, 现在这两个都不出来了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-06-12 21:44
<roylez> smallzhan: 趁早走，为自己活
<leeeee> 好好吃。。
<roylez> smallzhan: 小窗
<jiero> leeeee:
<leeeee> 兔子你还在跟纠纠联系？
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  smallzhan  建立新城市吧
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。我惹人家生气，还是先不说话了
<jusss> smallzhan: 今天看了点newlisp感觉像scheme和cl的合体
<smallzhan> jusss: 就是你
<smallzhan> jusss: 下午问我 windows 的 erc, 我晚上特意回来测试的，现在就是
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> smallzhan: 啊！能用？ 我马上试下，发个插件链接
<jiero> leeeee:  我似乎很容易惹别人生气
<smallzhan> jusss: erc 自带的。还链接。
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 情商低。。
<roylez> leeeee: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ehb2pfbfejg209m08cnpd.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<jusss> smallzhan: 额。。。我还以为是个外置的需要下载的插件，就跟vim似的，原来自带呀。。。
<leeeee> == 扎西、。、、
<leeeee> 什么啊
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。我说实话，是对待别人的原则和对待她不一样。。。是因为我自己太自私了吧。。。
<jiero> 结果自己都不像自己了
<leeeee> ==
<jusss_> 还真可以，呵呵
<jusss_> 好安静呀
<jusss_> 怎么都不说话了
<jusss_> smallzhan: 我也用上erc了，:-)
<leeeee> jiero：你养的植物还好么
<jiero> leeeee: 还好。
<jiero> leeeee: 你还记得？
<leeeee> 我最近尝试将火龙果的籽种出来
<jiero> leeeee: 好好努力啊。别让种子郁闷死
<leeeee> 要是成功的话 最后会变成肉肉植物 跟仙人掌类似
<jusss_> leeeee: 张这么大，还没吃过火龙果
<jiero> leeeee:  . 差别。
<jusss> smallzhan: 你win下emacs用啥字体？ 宋体？
<smallzhan> yahei
<jusss> smallzhan: 发下字体的配置吧
<leeeee> ==
<jusss_> leeeee: 你现在都几点睡呀
<smallzhan> jusss: 我的配置在 github 上
<smallzhan> https://github.com/smallzhan/dotemacs jusss
<^k^> ⇪ ti: smallzhan/dotemacs · GitHub
<leeeee> 两点
<smallzhan> 干脆等到四点看球么
<smallzhan> leeeee: 你两点睡？好恐怖
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 有啥恐怖
<smallzhan> 年轻真好
<leeeee> 谁说我年轻了==
<jusss_> 的
<jusss_> 感觉真不习惯。。。
<jusss_> 感觉emacs的配置好恐怖。。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=460923
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ArchLinux 安装日志 2014-06-12 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<smallzhan> jusss_: 你也可以不配置啊
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • ArchLinux 安装日志 2014-06-12 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460923 今天就装了这么多，明天继续 [bash]#!/bin/bash# 该行仅为语法高亮而设，并无它意 ############################################################################## # # ArchLinux 安装日志2014-06-12 # ##################################################
<^k^>  ─> ############################ # 种鸡系统 # http://ftp.twaren.net/ubuntu-cd/ # 备 ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso，提 /casper/vmlinuz.efi、/casper/initrd.lz # grub …
<jusss_> Freebuilder: 你还在呀！
<Freebuilder> jusss_, 你以为我死了？
<GODDOG> ......
<jusss_> Freebuilder: 你发的这个链接里的grub不是grub2?
<Freebuilder> jusss_, 就是 grub2，现在 archlinux 没 0.97 了，要装得自己去 AUR 里找
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 哟 你怎么不用debian了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 自由贱客
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 建客，建设的建！
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 哟 你怎么不用debian了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我现在还是 Debian stable，Arch 在虚拟机。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你不一直觉得debian stable好么
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 病
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: LXC解决问题
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 用什么虚拟机
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 太高级了，不会用
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 学 就不高级
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 懒得学
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 好理由
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 其实装 Arch 很大一部分原因是为了字体配置
<Freebuilder> 《Linux 字体配置要略（第二版）》等好久了
<Freebuilder> Debian stable 的 fontconfig 太老。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: LXC搞定
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 混合源
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 太高级了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你用了这么久的debian 还不能掌握Preferences?
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 令人失望
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 混源以前弄过，没什么吸引力，没记日志，忘了。
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我好像发过一帖说混源的。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 用什么日志  直接看wiki
<freeflying> gebjgd: 才去办签证
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, Debian 的 wiki 有？当初在哪看到的方法我都忘了。
<freeflying> gebjgd: 现在真怕出差
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我以为你已经来了呢
<gebjgd> freeflying: 怕什么
<gebjgd> freeflying: 必然有
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 必然有
<freeflying> gebjgd: 飞十几个小时太累了，加上时差
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, Debian 的 wiki 我几乎找不到东西，就是有也多半不对。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你现在才知道 为什么我跳槽了吧
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 英文的wiki 随便有东西
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 如果你看中文的 我就无话可说了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 从来不看中文的文档
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 是英文的。
<freeflying> gebjgd: 哎，找不到工作啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 骗人
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我用 Debian 基本是自己分析包和依赖情况，然后安装，装好后再看文档。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: https://wiki.debian.org/zh_CN/AptPreferences
<^k^> ⇪ ti: zh_CN/AptPreferences - Debian Wiki
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 中文都有
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 懒得搞，当初混源就没捞到什么好处
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我系统用 stable 挺好的
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 这个要看个人需求  那你上什么arch
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 耍
<freeflying> gebjgd: 真心的啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不信
<freeflying> gebjgd: 给介绍个米帝的？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你这样经验丰富的职场老流氓
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我又不在美帝
<freeflying> gebjgd: 靠
<freeflying> gebjgd: 只要不是天朝都行啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我的公司似乎在美国也有公司
<gebjgd> freeflying: GData
<freeflying> gebjgd: 求介绍，求带路
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我也不熟啊  刚到这里  才入职不到2周
<freeflying> gebjgd: 有bonus拿
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不知道啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不过我看到国内有分部
<freeflying> gebjgd: referral bonus啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 那是啥
 * gebjgd 下班
 * gebjgd 回家带孩子去
<gebjgd> freeflying: 一会儿上线找你
<Freebuilder> http://cn.bing.com/dict/search?q=Freebuilder&FORM=BDVSP6
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ Freebuilder是什么意思_Freebuilder的翻译_音标_读音_用法_例句 - 必应 Bing Dictionary
<hoxily> jusss: 你的lisp方言写得怎么样了？𧮦
<jusss> hoxily: 不会写。。。
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你的stable开backports没
<jusss> hoxily: 被动态作用域搞的感觉好迷惑
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 开了，但我只有 qemu 用了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, fcitx 前段时间升了，不行，又将回来了
<jusss> hoxily: newlisp貌似不错，但是被大多数人喷
<Freebuilder> onlylove, qemu 也是为了 USB2.0 才升的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你在qemu里面用啥，优盘？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 试了试摄像头，现在没用了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 其实我觉得个人用还是sid新点，不过我懒，不习惯update一次那么多更新
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 理论上，sid 更新前应该看邮件列表，否则有挂掉的危险
<Freebuilder> onlylove, ArchLinux 更新前也要看新闻
<onlylove> Freebuilder: arch一定要看
<foob> 想学编程 给个建议是学Node.js还是Python3，纯业余爱好
<Freebuilder> Linus不认为人人都应该学编程，称编程具有相当的专业性，不同于读书写字算术之类的基本功。
<foob> 不管那，纯爱好
<foob> 纯打必业余时间
<foob> 总比打游戏来的好
<foob> 而且我中专的时候学过C
<NoIE> 以后脚本语言越来越简单，在某一天，人人都会写简单的程序的。
<jusss> 那不会的还是不会。。。比如我
<foob> jusss: 你别吹了行不，你不可能不会
<foob> 除非你把会的定位定的很高
<jusss> 英语差，感觉学什么语言都学不精
<foob> 你是专业的，我是业余的
<Freebuilder> 有空运动运动吧
<jusss> foob: 我也是业余爱好
<Freebuilder> 别坐电脑前了
<foob> 我记得你在这里已经好几年了
<jusss> foob: 以前学汇编，搞半天教程都是16位的，现在都是64位了，寻址方式一点不一样，白学了
<Freebuilder> 英语差，以后学我初韵吧
<jusss> Freebuilder: 发个链接看看
<foob> jusss: 有汇编基础多好啊
<Freebuilder> foob, 没链接
<Freebuilder> https://groups.google.com/group/cylang
<jusss> foob: 学c ,然后也是各种概念不懂，最后也是半途而费
<foob> 其实我还是觉得C
<foob> 好
<^k^> ⇪ t: 初韵编程语言 - Google 网上论坛
<foob> jusss: 我觉得 C很好
<tmick> C
<jusss> foob: 慢慢你就觉得不好了。。。
<tmick> ++更好
<jusss> 现在学lisp，才发现原来还有这么奇葩的语言，
<jusss> 直接在抽象语法树里编程
<foob> jusss: 我就觉得 编程 这个坑 太深，太大，没人教想入门 很难啊
<jusss> 各种概念 闭包 continuation 自由变量 动态作用域 元编程 感觉这门语言太深奥了
<Freebuilder> 初韵就是不懂英语的人为不懂英语的人设计的
<Freebuilder> jusss, 很多概念都是没必要的横生枝节
<jusss> Freebuilder: 学到最后，感觉都其实也没啥区别了
<ofan> jusss: 学lisp干毛
<jusss> Freebuilder: 因为都不会。。。
<ofan> jusss: å­¦haskell
<Freebuilder> haskell 才是真正最奇葩的语言
<foob> 找不着方向的感觉
<foob> 不玩游戏的业余 时间 我在网上转了很久了，越转越迷糊
<foob> 现在想定下来学学Web编程，一样不知道怎么入门 ？
<foob> 求指引
<foob> jusss: 暴露了吧，我就说你会的语言不少
<jusss> ofan: 因为scheme有本中文教程sicp :-)
<Freebuilder> 比草泥马还奇葩
<ofan> lol
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你是指perl ?
<Freebuilder> scheme 带坏了很多语言，很多概念就是因为它的种种局限才产生的，才变复杂的
<jusss> perl的符号据说像火星语，因为@ #太多
<jusss> Freebuilder: 但是scheme比cl简洁多了，不会有#' @ ` ,@之类各种符号
<jusss> ofan: 我发现scheme在socket方面超级差劲，这是我的错觉吗？
<jusss> 连个非阻塞函数貌似都没发现。。。
<Freebuilder> 改语句为表达式是种非常愚蠢的做法，LISP 流就喜欢这样搞。
<jusss> 还是c的库好，各种函数，
<foob> Freebuilder: 没有吧，很有特点，而且貌似很灵活
<ofan> jusss: scheme本身就不适合编程
<Freebuilder> foob, 太长，不利于理解
<foob> Freebuilder: 灵活性其他语言没法比吧
<jusss> ofan: scheme计算大数字时超级好用，比如计算第1000位fibonacci数列，c就没这么方便
<Freebuilder> foob, 灵活个鸡巴，那是它只能那样。
<foob> 不过我觉得Lisp了解下就OK
<Freebuilder> foob, 很多东西都没法表达
<foob> F
<Freebuilder> 面向对象才是大趋势
<Freebuilder> 世界的本质就是对象
<jusss> Freebuilder: clojure？
<foob> Freebuilder: Lisp只看过些介绍，个人 感觉 挺不错的，只是貌似不有些不全群
<Freebuilder> 不过，现在的面向对象语言都走错了
<foob> Freebuilder: 虽然现在动不动就面向对象，不过我真心没觉得 有多好
<Freebuilder> 扯太多了，每次提到语言就激动
<jusss> Freebuilder: 看到面向对象的文章都会提到smaltalk什么的
<Freebuilder> smaltalk 是最垃圾的面向对象
<jusss> ...
<Freebuilder> 现在的面向对象语言都走错路了
<Freebuilder> 层次不够高
<foob> 扯太远了，我就问了个Node.js 和Python，学那个。针对Web编程
<foob> 这扯的都快找不到北了
<Freebuilder> ruby 也很奇葩，竟然可以 1.day + 1.cm
<jusss> Freebuilder: 额，你的初韵里面怎么出现了s表达式呀。。。
<Freebuilder> 时间和空间根本就是不同的物理量嘛
<Freebuilder> jusss, 给有那种癖好的人用
<jusss> Freebuilder: int x:= $(+ a b c d e (* 2 f)); c和lisp加perl的混合体？
<Freebuilder> jusss, S 表达式在表达某些东西的是后还是比较方便的，但表达大多数东西并不直观。
<foob> Freebuilder: 你刚骂过LISP
<Freebuilder> foob, 骂，都骂
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我到一直很不明白上下文无关语法到底是啥东西，你能简单的介绍下吗？ context-free grammar
<Freebuilder> 科学分析还是要从三方面具体问题具体分析，骂嘛，就随便点了，有点毛病就可以骂
<foob> Freebuilder: 你的初韵到底 是什么 。给个链接
<jusss> Freebuilder: 初韵的定义符号 := 是来自于 BNF吗？
<jusss> ::=
<Freebuilder> jusss, 比如相等比较和赋值，现在主流语言用的就是上下文无关
<jusss> foob: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/cylang/SzHT8oUN-7U
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<foob> 我没VPN，郁闷了
<Freebuilder> jusss, 加入我要是相等比较和赋值用相同的符号，比如都只用一个等于号，那必然就是要上下文相关才行
<Freebuilder> 假如
<Freebuilder> jusss, 那不是正式的符号，只是借用一下而已。
<Freebuilder> jusss, := 是暂时借用一下而已。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 有太多概念理解不了， 比如基于lambda演算的lisp，但是lambda演算感觉看不懂，还有 Y组合子
<Freebuilder> 初韵将来会用到很多上下文相关文法。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 初韵要用上下文相关文法？现在不是没主流语言用它吗
<Freebuilder> 把 lambda 表达式看成匿名函数就好了。具体可参看 C# 的，一下就懂了。
<Freebuilder> jusss, 初韵高级呀，自然语言基本都是上下文相关的呀。
<Freebuilder> 哈哈！
<jusss> Freebuilder: 那y组合子呢
<jusss> Freebuilder: mit计算机系徽章上的(f x y) (f (x y))貌似是
<Freebuilder> 不懂
<jusss> ofan: 粗来讲下y组合子
<Freebuilder> 初韵还有很长的路要走，以后再说吧，反正用现在的语言来比较就是非主流
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我看到介绍上下文无关语法的都是上来就给个集合，感觉这那是计算机呀，明明是数学
<Freebuilder> jusss, 形式语言和自动机的书应该会说到几类文法，比编译原理要详细
<jusss> Freebuilder: 初韵的作用域要用动态的还是静态的？
<Freebuilder> jusss, 有动有静
<jusss> Freebuilder: 这不是跟cl elisp类似了。。。
<Freebuilder> jusss, 对象系统不同，这是最大的区别
<jusss> Freebuilder: arch默认貌似自带guile感觉有点奇葩
<Freebuilder> jusss, 目前我所知的语言语言，没有用这种对象系统的
<Freebuilder> jusss, 不知道，对 arch 陌生好多年了
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你现在不是在装吗。。。 archlinux
<Freebuilder> jusss, 我今天就装了最基本的部分，有些什么都还没看
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我是前两天进虚拟机更新时发现的
<Freebuilder> 知道 LISP 教材的例子为毛总是数学问题吗？
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我看到你写的grub参数那还是kernel initrd，还以为是gurb-legacy, 现在gurb2不都是linux initram
<jusss> 为啥总是数学问题？
<Freebuilder> 因为根本就不善于解决非数学问题，硬写出来也非常难看。
<Freebuilder> 哈哈！
<jusss> 我曾经看到一篇文章说c和lisp就是两个极端，它们最牛b的一端往往是另一个最傻b的一端
<jusss> 现在有了这么一点感觉
<Freebuilder> 种鸡系统，那个我从 Debian 安装日志直接复制来的，我 Debian 就是老的 grub，实际上我也只懂 grub 0.97
<hoxily> 你们讲的东西好高深
<Freebuilder> 没印像，只是有篇文章说 Fortran 是静态语言的极端，Lisp 是动态语言的极端
<hoxily> 我会用工具，但是创造工具很有难度。
<jusss> 那或许是grub-legacy 我也早忘了grub的用法。。。最后一次搞grub是强写了配置文件，虽然man里说要用指令去生产配置文件，我在虚拟机里搞直接强写了启动参数
<jusss> Freebuilder: fortran 第一个高级语言，几乎没人用了
<hoxily> 干嘛不用 grub-mkconfig > /etc/boot/grub/grub.cfg ？
<jusss> Freebuilder: fortran当年最傻的貌似是不支持递归，然后才有了一出生就支持递归的lisp 还有后面发展出来的栈
<Freebuilder> hoxily, wiki 那样写的，我没理由改
<jusss> hoxily: 现在grub2的配置文件是哪个呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 没有栈你怎么递归？
<petercommand> Freebuilder: 說說為甚麼lisp不善於解決非數學問題?
<Freebuilder> petercommand, 反正不好看
<jusss> Freebuilder: 当年fortran就是没硬件栈也不支持递归，才催生了lisp
<Freebuilder> jusss, 当年资源紧张，那是主要矛盾
<Freebuilder> 喝点奶，睡觉，诸位晚安！
<hoxily> jusss: 我多打了个etc/
<hoxily> 应该是 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jusss> hoxily: 哦
<jusss> hoxily: 我这温度38 也没个空调，头上只有个小电扇
<jusss> 热的没法睡。。。
<jusss> 也没好看的网络小说看
<jusss> 睡觉去 晚安
<onlylove> 居然说fortran没人用……
<knownbad> Fortune在学术界是唯一选择。   尤其是数学公式。
<onlylove> 但是刚有人说几乎没人用……
<onlylove> 所以觉得略……
<onlylove> 算了，碎觉
<foob> int x:= $(+ a b c d e (* 2 f));
<foob> int x:= sum(a,b,c,d,e,ride(2 f)); 或者: int x:=+(a,b,c,d,e,*(2 f));我觉得你在语句中混用S表达式，感觉上有些乱
 * knownbad @@~
 * knownbad ~@@
 * knownbad @_@
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又蛋疼了ß
<knownbad> 是哪个没屁眼的pm我呢？
<knownbad> 好吧ping。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ctcp
<knownbad> 知道，跟ping差不多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢？
<knownbad> 前几天听了公共电台谈论8*8，认为近代的中国人得了健忘症。
<knownbad> 废话，哪像你德国土豪。
<knownbad> 其实美国人蛮关心中国民主。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 管个屁用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 薛老还不是被劳教了6个月
<knownbad> 当然跟美国自身利益有关，但也是关心就是。
<uberlisk> 有人在等着看球？
<gebjgd> uberlisk: 没有人
<uberlisk> gebjgd: 这样哦，估计看球的就不会呆在这个频道上了 :)
<gebjgd> knownbad: vm确实厉害
<gebjgd> knownbad: usb处理的相当牛逼啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 幸好有play老的版本 还能免费使用
<knownbad> USB3?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是 升级导航仪
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还有到时候给同事刷联想手机
<knownbad> 你不是用vbox吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多年不用vbox
<knownbad> Torrent可以抓VM Workstation注册版。
<knownbad> 为啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 注册版干嘛 公司有号码
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为我好久不升级导航
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近开车发现很多道路都不对了
<knownbad> 哪知道？   你又不送人？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 另外还有网上泄露的key
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有key就够了
<knownbad> 用Google Map.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要流量  用什么google map
<knownbad> 在家下了off-line就行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不给力
<knownbad> 你老婆这么说你？
<gebjgd> knownbad: android上我用be-on-road
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不给力的是你  你到现在还没让你老婆怀孕
<knownbad> 算了，天天有新app不想追寻了。
<knownbad> 但这并不表示我方的问题。
<knownbad> Victoria's Secret特价中。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吹吧
<knownbad> 嗯，你吹的很到位。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是 比你到位 所以老婆满意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆不满意
<knownbad> 你继续吹萧吧。
<knownbad> 弟兄们都很满意。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是没有你吹的好啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我草 北京又雾霾
<knownbad> 应该清澈的天空才是异象吧？
<adam8157> 这个"对对对"的解说烦死我了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 球迷？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 凑合算
<knownbad> 刚刚看到台湾政客宣称当选后只领基本工资。   哪个政客靠工资吃饭啊？   当真是把百姓当白痴了。
<jiero> 切。。。做了噩梦，睡了7小时。。。
<knownbad> 极好。
<jiero> 哈。
<jiero> 切，看错表了。实际上还是 6小时。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 alpha080
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<smecin-0x71> hi guys can someone open http://0x71.org
<^k^> smecin-0x71: ⇪ 0×71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ › Log In
<smecin-0x71> is it loading
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu麒麟64位桌面版，安装到硬盘上比usb live慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460930 同一台机器，安装到硬盘上后明显比在USB live上慢，响应慢的时候，都是硬盘灯狂闪，估计是磁盘IO造成的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hugebrush — 2014-06-13 7:03
 * jiero 感到深深的绝望
<jiero> Destine:  我感到时光会压抑我。
<Destine> jiero, 这个又躲不开。
<jiero> Destine: 哈哈，不是躲开，而是如何面对 Deadline
<mjkr> got any problems for s3.amazonaws.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: AWS | Amazon Simple Storage Service (S3) - Online Cloud Storage for Data & Files (@ amazon.com *FROM* amazonaws.com?)
<mjkr> from within the wall that is
<Destine> jiero, 我真的每天被你弄得不知道该说什么了。
<jiero> Destine:  。。。我总感觉我会干扰别人的
 * jiero 还是烂在地里对大家都好。。。
<roylez> jiero: 你已经烂了
<roylez> jiero: 你应该说现在你快发芽了
<knownbad> Destine: 被你惯坏的
<Destine> knownbad, 我哪有。
<Destine> roylez, 主席好。
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<roylez> Destine: 美女好
 * jiero 带着一身泥巴缠绕 roylez 
 * jiero 不太明白，反正不知什么时候发现很多认识的人都是博士。
<jiero> 算了。
 * knownbad @@~
<Destine> jiero, roylez 是博士后。
<knownbad> jiero: 怎么没对以上美女感兴趣？   有时转移注意力也不错的。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《文明V》发布Linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460933 备受好评的回合制策略游戏《文明V（Sid Meier's Civilization V）》正式推出了Linux版本。虽然官方声明Linux版本是针对Valve的SteamOS，支持尚未发布的Steam手柄，但在其它Linux发行版如Ubuntu上它也能正常运行。《文明V》列
<^k^>  ─> 出的Linux版硬件需求包括：处理器英特尔Core i3或AMD A10，内存4GB，可用硬盘空间10GB，显卡至少是Radeon HD 6450或Geforce 640M或英特尔Iri …
<jiero> Destine: 恩。小时候的朋友散落世界各地
<jiero> knownbad: 不能说没有兴趣
 * jiero 喜欢所有人。。。
 * jiero 因为到了这个岁数，所以才发现大家都成了博士么。我只是个高中生而已
<Destine> jiero, 你想多了，我是本科。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2014亚洲移动展Ubuntu版MX3正式亮相 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460934 今天是2014亚洲移动展开展的日子，大家期待已久的魅族今天展示了基于 Ubuntu 系统的MX3手机，向观众介绍了一些 Ubuntu 版 MX3 的相关细节信息。 在6月11日开幕的亚洲通信展上，魅族携手Ubuntu（友帮拓）
<jiero> Destine 不去读个博士玩？
<tracyone> 博士不能随便玩的
<jiero> tracyone:   不知道。
<jiero> tracyone: 玩3年，就入门了
<tracyone> 顶
<jiero> tracyone: 。。。
<tracyone> 最近政策在变，教育部那些人认为研究型人才不是谁都可以的，所以估计研究生，博士生要减少咯，没那么容易混咯
<Destine> roylez, 主席，认真请教一下，你觉得博士读着是什么感觉？
<jiero> tracyone: 根本不需要专门研究的。。。应该在实践中研究。但是很多公司放不开
<jiero> 算了。反正中国人一定要细化。
<jiero> 好推卸责任
<tracyone> 实践那就是工程博士了
<jiero> 精细分工的意义就是好摆脱责任追究
<jiero> 它管它
<jiero> tracyone:  。。。你认真的？实验就不算实践？
<tracyone> jiero: 忽略我，我是刚上线的
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 请教一个电子表格分数折合换算成百分制的用法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460935 七年级的指法成绩，40分算及格，也就是60分，60分算满分，也就是100分，问学生成绩不到40和大于40时的成绩该怎么折合 另，指法成绩有什么好的算法？需要考虑速度、正确率等等
<^k^>  ─> 因素 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-06-13 9:33
<netsnail> 有人做过stunnel transparent + squid吗？
<jiero> roylez 现在的资金是用来买美元比较好吧？
<jiero> 。
<eexp> jiero: 傻瓜，乐乐自己都没钱，你还问他。lol
<zhan> 依依最有钱
<suokunlong> 谁有空帮忙确认一个libreoffice的bug, https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=75242
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 75242 – DOCX EXPORT: Unwanted new line/paragraph added in footnote, and more new line/paragraphs added after each edit-and-save (Steps in comment 9)
<suokunlong> 谢谢
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  话说。滤镜有用么。
<imtxc> jiero: 当然有用
<imtxc> jiero: 不过你可以拍 raw 后期用滤镜嘛
<jiero>  imtxc 我说的是uv镜
<imtxc> jiero: 哦哦，没用
<imtxc> jiero: 有送的就用着，没送的就别用
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。刚才想从日本买二手镜头呢。
<jiero> imtxc: ebayä¹°
<imtxc> jiero: 一个廉价UV也就三五十块钱
<imtxc> jiero: 数码单反上面UV就是个保护镜头的作用了
<imtxc> jiero: 跟手机贴膜一样，你自己看呗
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/258073  <-  推荐
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ CARRY SPEED 速道 FS-PRO 悍马系列 相机背带 350元包邮（500-150）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc:  呃。
 * zenNamaste 抱抱 jiero 
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<jiero> imtxc: 我今天买了一个最平常的150元的三脚架
<jiero> imtxc: 这个用来干啥的 135mm f/3.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-135-Nikon-Ai-Nikkor-1-3-5-135-mm-/360959867570?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Objektive&hash=item540ae27ab2
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 3 5 135 Nikon AI Nikkor 1 3 5 135 Mm | eBay
<imtxc> 135 ？ 不了解
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这带子太贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你看不起土豪荣?
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero 135定焦，人像头
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我的意思是，这带子都没有镀土豪金，这个价格太贵了
<onlylove> imtxc: 人像头有几个焦距，85是最短的，隐约记得有个135
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦. 给土豪荣推荐, 要的就是性价比(低).
<jiero> imtxc onlylove 可能是欧洲人家必须隔着远点才好偷拍人像 :)
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 也对
<jiero> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sigma-DL-IF-28-300mm-F-3-5-6-3-AF-ASP-IF-Hyper-Zoom-Lens-For-Nikon-Excellent-/221462055548?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item33902aca7c 这个镜头竟然 900g 重
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Sigma DL If 28 300mm F 3 5 6 3 AF ASP If Hyper Zoom Lens for Nikon Excellent | eBay Template HKGLBL
<imtxc> jiero: 135 拍欧洲人还行，拍亚洲人，都成大饼脸了  cc  onlylove
<zhan> 欧洲人脸小啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你放过300mm吧！
<imtxc> zhan: 主要 135 拍的太平
 * zhan 额，忽略我吧，我就是来瞎吐槽的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你没买一个带子么
<eexp> 脸小，是因为被揍得多。
<eexp> zhan: 是吧
<jiero> eexp: 。。。你被揍太少了
 * jiero 揍 eexp
<zhan> 依依脸很大哦
<zhan> 早年论坛还有依依图片的
<zhan> 就是一张大脸
<jiero> 。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的微单, 很轻, 无所谓吧?
<eexp> jiero: 傻。最近出的研究成果。人脸变小的。
<eexp> 你们都脱离社会的嘛
 * zenNamaste 抱抱 eexp 
<eexp> zenNamaste: 抱多了，腰小。
<zenNamaste> eexp: 真的吗? 为什么我现在腰这么粗?
<zhan> 快去抱依依，额，估计抱不动
<eexp> zenNamaste: 你要天天和别人抱
<zenNamaste> eexp: 哦.
<eexp> 欧洲人，历史上就是打架打脸。所以脸变小了。
<eexp> 最新研究成果啊
<onlylove> zhan: 我貌似见过ee
<zhan> onlylove: 活的依依？
<eexp> onlylove: 没吧
<jiero> eexp: 人家亲脸也多
<onlylove> zhan: 照片上的ee，还有他家仔仔
<eexp> jiero: 被口水融化的？
<zhan> 依依喜欢自拍上照
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 乃不怕aron出来地图炮
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-Nikkor-50mm-F-1-4-non-Ai-From-Japan-/261499513819?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item3ce295ebdb 这种说是有 小挂蹭的，是不是差劲
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Nikon Nikkor 50mm F 1 4 Non AI from Japan | eBay
<jiero> 不懂啊。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这种带子和三脚架不兼容
<jiero> 镜头上出现划痕会怎么样？
<eexp> imtxc: 你最近整天扯这个，没意思了
<imtxc> jiero: 不会怎么样，1.4的光圈，有些灰尘划痕的根本看不见
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没有三脚架呀...
<imtxc> eexp: lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 。。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: aron怎么了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 弄个独脚架倒是有可能
<onlylove> zenNamaste: aron说过，用微单的，不是妹子就是基
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 三脚猫不好带
<eexp> imtxc: 来，扯永恒的话题吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁能介绍一下win8.1下完整的wubi安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460937 能正常装载，就是在重新启动后找不到ubuntu的加载项。该怎么办！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu怪物 — 2014-06-13 9:44
<jiero> imtxc: 买这个咯，便宜。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你是妹子已经不可能了
<imtxc> eexp: 啥话题
<eexp> 妹鸵
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 说这种话的, 不是妹子就是基
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你跟他是妹子已经不可能了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你给aron说去
<eexp> 哈皮没基的潜质的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠，这不是我说的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~
<zenNamaste> eexp: 那就是妹子
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以割
<zenNamaste> eexp: 胖了, 怎么瘦下去呀...
<eexp> 。。你这是说 Destine是glass? zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 早~
<yunfan> onlylove: 我买的那个50快的路由效果很好
<eexp> zenNamaste: 学蛋蛋啊。不吃饭。
<onlylove> yunfan: 别闹，我要找人要op把那个疯子kick下
<yunfan> 不过就是担心后门
<zenNamaste> eexp: 别的办法呢?
<onlylove> yunfan: 50块？mercury？
<eexp> zenNamaste: 基本没了。
<zenNamaste> eexp: 哦.
 * zenNamaste 好伤心
<zhan> 。。。
<eexp> 人过40，必须胖。 zenNamaste 安慰下你。
<onlylove> yunfan: 担心后门？刷掉，水星是tp的马甲，一般是公版的
<zhan> 依依你都 40 了啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 刷个openwrt啥的
<eexp> 说 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> eexp: 我还有20年呢...
<eexp> 呸
<eexp> 装嫩
<zenNamaste> eexp: 我刚工作一年.
<zenNamaste> eexp: 到七月份才1年
<eexp> 上次见你，已经35了吧。
<zenNamaste> ....
<zhan> 哈哈
<eexp> lol
<zhan> 笑死
<zenNamaste> eexp: ee, 乃不要调皮
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-Nikkor-50mm-1-1-4-Non-Ai-/121357574792?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item1c4179a288
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Nikon Nikkor 50mm 1 1 4 Non AI | eBay
<eexp> 好吧。你才20
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39913
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔将单指令多数据带到JavaScript
<zenNamaste> ...
<jiero> zenNamaste:  20岁的孩子
<jiero> imtxc:  这样就有，让ebay 付税务的条款，进口税都包含了啊
<zhan> 话说那些人见过活的依依啊
<zenNamaste> zhan: 见过ee的, 都见过活的ee
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39915
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ars和NPR测试互联网监视
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以刷么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 搜下
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者拆开看看
<yunfan> 我在v2ex上看业内人说 国内商业路由一律要求有记录功能的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 买了个遥控器，很好用 cc jiero
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我见过照片算见过吗？
<yunfan> 所以不刷penwrt我很不放心
<eexp> 算
<eexp> penwrt..
<onlylove> yunfan: 查下型号，然后去看下，能刷就刷，主要是看下CPU
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞. link
<onlylove> yunfan: 大不了刷砖
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 算了, 不要了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没架子 要遥控器没用呀
<jiero> imtxc:  相机遥控？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有jtag可以用，当然了，如果没引出来，再买个好了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 远程快门, 防抖
<jiero> zenNamaste: 可以放在别人手里
<zenNamaste> jiero: 别人的手, 也抖
<zenNamaste> jiero: 长时间曝光
<jiero> zenNamaste: 放在墙上
<eexp> 自己遥控，基本拍出来没脑袋。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 买个架子
<jiero> eexp: 笨啊，又不是遥控拍自己
<zenNamaste> eexp: 为了拍星云
<zenNamaste> eexp: 或者, 夜景
<zenNamaste> eexp: 10秒快门
<eexp> 不拍自己，可以线控快门啊
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37389363169&spm=a1z09.2.9.133.RFO3ye  zenNamaste jiero  比京东便宜21块
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 品色单反配件尼康D90 D7000 D800 D7100 D3100 无线快门线遥控器 全网最畅销无线快门遥控器,连拍 80米无角度限制 有线无线2合1 价格:78.00 元
<zenNamaste> eexp: 恩, 可以
<jiero> imtxc: 我的手机可以遥控。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 啊？ D90 有这功能？
<eexp> 你们啥镜头，还拍星云
<jiero> imtxc:  不是遥控别的，就是拍而已
<zhan> 高级
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么遥控的
<jiero> imtxc:  装软件。发信号。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你的手机有红外功能么
<eexp> 发啥信号？
<jiero> imtxc:  有。
<imtxc> jiero: 屌炸天
<jiero> imtxc: 我有3个手机。
<eexp> 额，手机带红外的？
<imtxc> jiero: 屌爆了
<eexp> 只要几种型号吧
<eexp> 只有
<imtxc> jiero: 红外不靠谱
<imtxc> jiero: 有角度限制
<eexp> 红外最可靠，最便宜。
<zhan> 真有钱，手机都三个
<zhan> 无线，蓝牙什么的才不可靠
<eexp> 多安装几个接收管，就可以全方位了。 imtxc
<eexp> 无线，干扰最容易，硬件最复杂。耗电最多
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 经过网上教程的各种优化，Kubuntu开机占用内存1.2G，还是很大，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460939 看到网上的教程，可以优化到300M的内存占用，我的系统是8G内存，怎么优化至少也得1G的占用 不知道怎么回事，开机一段时间后，kde会不断的占用内存，直到内存耗尽
<^k^>  ─> ，我不得不隔一段时间重启 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfsh2012 — 2014-06-13 10:51
<yunfan> onlylove: cpu是 ar9341 mips74kc
<onlylove> yunfan: 去openwrt网站看看，有没有一样型号的
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的 网上人说了就是tplink的马甲
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有fast，反正tp马甲很多
<onlylove> yunfan: vim怎么把dos格式的文件保存成unix格式，昨天同事在windows下面搞的脚本扔猫猫系统上不好用，问题是，vim看不到^M
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得有人把fast的路由刷了tp的固件直接用
<eexp> 为啥破fx还是不能打开swf。谁用fx的。
<zhan> 谁说的
<onlylove> eexp: 能吧？
<onlylove> eexp: 你确定你装flash了？
<eexp> 不能。你们用的1404?
<palomino|working> 我用firefoox
<zhan> 1204
<eexp> onlylove: nnnnd 你这太没边了。
<palomino|working> firefox*
<palomino|working> 14.04
<eexp> 拖swf，就是下载和打开，打开，就另外一个窗口，继续问
<imtxc> zhan: 所以我买的那个是有线无线2合1嘛
<onlylove> eexp: adobe的linux版flash就到11.2，vmware的webclient要11.5根本没法用
<eexp> mimetype.rdf都清除了。还是这样
<eexp> 11.2我知道啊。
<eexp> 是没高的
<eexp> 昨天，点了下“总是xxx”，结果fx打开无穷的窗口。
<eexp> 赶紧删除mimetype配置。草
<eexp> 就opera正常。
<eexp> 2台机器都是
<eexp> palomino|working: 我给你swf，你试试？
<palomino|working> 好啊
<eexp> 传文件去
<eexp> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJx43l5 palomino|working
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ kingdom-rush-v1.13.swf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我买相机背带干嘛。。。
<eexp> 其实不用测试。同一个libflashplayer.so。 nnnnd
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 用微单的，不是妹子就是基
<eexp> 纯mimetype的设置。破fx
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^^
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 说这句话的, 不是妹子就是基
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ^^^
<eexp> happyaron: 赶紧看log。你被玷污了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 明儿去大兰州吃半个月牛肉面去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞!
<happyaron> eexp: 咋回事
<eexp> log
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 想想口水都下来了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 北京没啥好吃的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 都是坑
 * imtxc 带着我的相机，带着我的妹子 。。。 唉不对，带哪个妹子去呢
<yunfan> fast确实也便宜
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我没有基的潜质啊
<eexp> palomino|working: 破马啊。还没测试？
<yunfan> onlylove: 有dos2unix的转换工具
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你看 imtxc在炫耀有一堆妹子
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我也没呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 炫耀怎么了?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那你是妹子？
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实就是把\r去掉
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 别提了，特别是那什么男锣鼓巷，我死也不明白为什么好多地方好多人都说那里的小吃好吃
<yunfan> 好无聊的工具
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你是吗?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我那句是真理
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你只是负隅顽抗
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我那句也是呀
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为你不懂社会交往的真谛
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 已经被定性为负隅顽抗了
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我用sed和vim都找不到那个^M
<happyaron> 中午又要破费了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 就算难吃得跟屎一样 他们都会说好吃的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 请我吃饭???
<eexp> onlylove: .. 另存吧。gedit
<eexp> happyaron:
<yunfan> onlylove: 你妹设置listchar
<imtxc> yunfan: 或许是，一问旁边的北京人，哪里有好吃的，就说鬼街南罗古巷， 我各去了一次
<zenNamaste> onlylove: sed可以去掉^M的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 想得美
<onlylove> eexp: cat都不好用
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> eexp: 怎么的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你当我没试过s/^M//g
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有啥，红裸寺？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 改改性别再说
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 你虽然也是北方人 但是你们是西北 西北跟华北口味又不同 但总体来说 北方人说好吃的都没什么
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你是玻璃?
<imtxc> yunfan: 试试手抓羊肉？
<imtxc> yunfan: 试试烤全羊？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我说的意思是只请姑娘吃啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 牛街, 试试那里的羊蝎子?
<imtxc> yunfan: 试试大盘鸡？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ...
<yunfan> imtxc: 我真心不觉得好吃
<onlylove> imtxc: 南锣的问题在于，他什么地方的小吃都有
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 经过网上教程的各种优化，Kubuntu开机占用内存1.2G，还是很大，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460939 看到网上的教程，可以优化到300M的内存占用，我的系统是8G内存，怎么优化至少也得1G的占用，开机是207个进程 不知道怎么回事，开机一段时间后，kde会不断的占用内
<^k^>  ─> 存，直到内存耗尽，我不得不隔一段时间重启 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfsh2012 — 2014-06-13 10:51
<onlylove> imtxc: 难免遇到你不喜欢的
<jiero> zhan:  切，我2009年买手机，2011年买二手手机，2013年得到了别人替换下来的手机。这就是3台手机的来源。
<imtxc> yunfan， zenNamaste 或许是我口味问题，但是南罗那地方，真的不靠谱，东西还挺贵 onlylove
<yunfan> imtxc: 羊肉的气味我不喜欢 清真馆做得没气味 但是也没啥味道 而且有孜然 我讨厌
<onlylove> imtxc: 簋街嘛，就是小龙虾了
 * imtxc 华为 P7 怎么样
<onlylove> imtxc: 南锣我去过好多次，除了贵点没啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 大盘鸡的鸡还行 但是这里有个北方特色 就是他妈的特别喜欢在菜里放马铃薯快
 * zenNamaste 南锣鼓巷人太多, 不去
<imtxc> yunfan: 渣渣
<yunfan> 我是把马铃薯 玉米之类的当做饭的 所以菜里放这个东西我就不吃的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我吃大盘鸡只吃粉条和土豆好么
<yunfan> imtxc: 是你们没品而已
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我原来从南锣溜达到什刹海
<happyaron> imtxc: P系列是华为利润最高的把
<yunfan> imtxc: 我漏说了你们的宽粉条
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有最后的面
<happyaron> onlylove: 带上l5e
<yunfan> imtxc: 北方特别多的宽粉条 而我喜欢粉丝
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，这些才是大盘鸡的精华
<yunfan> 最好是绿豆粉丝和红薯粉丝
<onlylove> happyaron: 带上l5e？你这句话哪里冒出来的……
<zenNamaste> 后海的酒吧, 真贵
<yunfan> imtxc: 我听说正宗的大盘鸡根本没这些
<zenNamaste> 钢管舞凑合
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 跟三里屯比呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不是走南锣鼓巷么
<imtxc> yunfan: 有的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没去过三里屯, 应该三里屯更贵?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道，北京的很多小吃，外地人吃不惯的，你吃过豆汁么
<imtxc> yunfan: 在新疆吃，也是这样，而且精华是土豆粉条和白皮面
<onlylove> happyaron: 我走过好多次了，人太多
 * zenNamaste 好多本地人也喝不了豆汁
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 贵很多啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 来解释下豆汁这东西，为啥有人说好吃！
<imtxc> happyaron: 说的好委婉，意思是性价比最低的么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啤酒, 20/瓶, 燕京, 后海
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 谁知道.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那就后海便宜
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥意思
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 三里屯呢?
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是利润最高的么。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 哪个事，乱套了
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是成本一样，价格虚高
<imtxc> 利润最高 != 性价比最低？
<onlylove> happyaron: 华为p7
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 三里屯酒托多，一不小心就好多钱没有了
 * pity 请教个问题：我想通过 ssh 同时向 host1 和 host2 两台主机发送一条 uptime 的命令，用一条 ssh 命令可以吗？还是必须要用两条？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 后海那小酒吧，舞池都没有
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有吧 上次我问过一个新疆人
<happyaron> onlylove imtxc 嗯
<yunfan> 好像就是这个频道里的那个stifller
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e愿意陪我溜达，我还得研究下我愿不愿意呢……别看南锣才700多米，那叫一个人多
<yunfan> 不过貌似最近他不来了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你可以看看上期的舌尖2, 有介绍正宗的大盘鸡
<yunfan> onlylove: 口味不同很正常 臭豆腐不也有好多人吃不来
<yunfan> 何况粽子还分甜跟咸呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 土豆吸收汤的味道之后，才好吃
<yunfan> imtxc: 总之不好吃
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 粽子有咸的？！
<happyaron> onlylove: 先考虑给她买张火车票过来，lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 南罗人确实多
<yunfan> 要吃就吃徽菜 可惜我们徽菜太贵 你找不到拍档吃这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 你来我们这 都是咸的
<yunfan> 我这附近上海吃甜的
<yunfan> 所以吃甜粽子给我的刻板印象就是娘娘腔
<onlylove> yunfan: 我吃过的豆腐脑没有甜的，粽子没吃过咸的，无法想象！
<jiero> onlylove:  考虑买张火车票啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里的粽子都甜的
<yunfan> 豆腐脑我这也咸得多
<jiero> yunfan: 我也是
<onlylove> jiero: happyaron你们两个够了，火车票我还是买得起的
<yunfan> 我这里口味就是很重咸
<jiero> onlylove: 还有酒店
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有黑驴蹄子，你敢碰粽子？
<yunfan> onlylove: 粽子你吃豆沙的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥梗？盗墓笔记？
<jiero> yunfan:  有啊，我妈吃豆沙的
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂
<yunfan> jiero: 我知道鲁菜也是这口味 所以我想试试
<yunfan> 不过湘菜更好 又咸又辣 我很喜欢
<imtxc> yunfan: 鲁菜不就是酱油党么
<yunfan> 没钱我就去吃湘菜
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，我吃的粽子都是红枣的，没吃过别的
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿 我这里也是酱油党 我什么菜都放酱油
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些蛋黄的，肉的，都没吃过，不敢尝试
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。胶东的不是
<yunfan> onlylove: 肉粽没吃过？
 * imtxc 不黑鲁菜了，这里山东人挺多
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你真是奇葩
<onlylove> imtxc: 连鲁菜的流派都搞不明白，上来就说酱油党
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么会呢，糖醋鲤鱼作为我唯一记得住的鲁菜，没有酱油！
<yunfan> imtxc: 你呢 你吃的粽子和豆腐脑都分别什么口味的
<imtxc> yunfan: 西北人哪吃粽子………………
<yunfan> jiero: 糖醋要看你怎么做
<imtxc> yunfan: 西北哪有豆腐脑
<onlylove> imtxc: 西北有啥……
<jiero> onlylove: 西北有面粉
<onlylove> imtxc: 拉面刀削面就算了
<yunfan> jiero: 如果是传统的用糖色熬那是没酱油 但是现在人许多都是用红烧酱油+醋了
<jiero> onlylove: 除了面粉还是面粉
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们大西北人，只分： 三细党、二细党、细面党、毛细党、韭页党、柱子党
<imtxc> cc onlylove jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 反正全是面粉党
<yunfan> imtxc: 你西北人难道就吃不到热带水果了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 面条……
<onlylove> yunfan: 早脱水了，运过去
<imtxc> 牛肉面吃细的还是二细是圣战
<yunfan> onlylove: 冷藏车嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 有
<jiero> imtxc: 圣战。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我问你，挂面你知道不，那个粗细算啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不就是了 你西北也不产这个 你不还是能吃到 为何粽子就不能吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 三细
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实要问哪个版本的挂面吧
<jiero> imtxc:  圣战是蒜是要吃切的还是整的，是吃捣碎的还是腌的！
<yunfan> 我记得有个西北人给我说的挂面比我平时吃的细多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是说那种空心挂面么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是，机器挂面
<imtxc> onlylove: 还是超市那种，超市那种是在牛肉面里面属于 细的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我给你找个图
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是超市的那种吧，20CM左右长短
<jiero> imtxc: 有没牛肉面条？就是寿司那样的？
<yunfan> 对了 兰州拉面好难吃 我爸爸偏喜欢
<imtxc> jiero: 拉面就是面条啊
<jiero> imtxc: 笨蛋，我说的是寿司那样的
<imtxc> jiero: 没见过寿司
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 没吃过兰州拉面
 * jiero 碾过 imtxc
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是什么高级东西
<onlylove> imtxc: javascript:void(0);
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/picture/18717/18717/0/90cebeec6b83e90426979190?fr=lemma&ct=single#aid=0&pic=90cebeec6b83e90426979190
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 挂面图片_百度百科
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是甘肃的么
 * pity 请教个问题：我想通过 ssh 同时向 host1 和 host2 两台主机发送一条 uptime 的命令，用一条 ssh 命令可以吗？还是必须要用两条？
<imtxc> yunfan: 甘肃人都没听过兰州拉面， 但听过兰州
<imtxc> yunfan: 不骗你
<onlylove> imtxc: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&ipn=d&word=%E6%8C%82%E9%9D%A2&step_word=&ie=utf-8&in=4947&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&cs=665291358,2734307433&pn=3&rn=1&di=146277618520&ln=1925&fr=&&fmq=1402629894263_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=&ist=&jit=&objurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nongjiayupin.com%2Fuploads%2Fallimg%2F120227%2F2_120227181127_6.jpg#pn3&-1&di146277618520&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nongjiayupin.
<onlylove> com%2Fuploads%2Fallimg%2F120227%2F2_120227181127_6.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fooo_z%26e3Bg5g23twy7rtg_z%26e3Bv54AzdH3Fip4sAzdH3FviwgrtgAzdH3F27w4twgAzdH3Fdda_z%26e3Bip4s&W580&H388&T8690&S238&TPjpg
<jiero> imtxc: 面条不准的。
<imtxc> 好长的链接
<jiero> imtxc: 山东人不准吃面条。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为那容易饿
<onlylove> pity: 试过吗？我知道可以用for循环……不过略浪费
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵
<yunfan> jiero: 阿蛋不是吃面条的么
<jiero> imtxc: 那是壕
<onlylove> jiero: 没有不准吃，只是不习惯
<jiero> yunfan: 壕
<onlylove> yunfan: 面条确实容易饿
<jiero> onlylove: 以前是不准
<onlylove> jiero: 毛不准
<onlylove> jiero: 你这不准少说30年以前
<jiero> onlylove:  就是不供应，要求不做
<yunfan> onlylove: 没什么感觉 我有个淮北的哥哥 他来我这里吃米饭觉得不顶‘饿
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我只在北京大街上见过那个”兰州拉面“
<eexp> palomino|working: 破马啊。还不出来
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 啊?
<jiero> onlylove:  30年前都要求喝热水。所以影响到这一代。。。这么多人都还是喝热水！
<pity> onlylove: for 循环是连续多次登录多台设备，我想单次同时登录多台设备，只是想发个命令
<eexp> 咋样的。 palomino|working
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有什么 西部马华  西部马兰 西部老马
<palomino|working> 不知道啊,没给我swf呀 eexp
<eexp> .. nnnd 给你那么久了啊
<zhan> 哈哈
<onlylove> pity: ssh没有同时登陆多台设备的能力吧？哦有个gnu panell还是啥的，yunfan用过
<eexp> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJx43l5 palomino|working
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ kingdom-rush-v1.13.swf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<eexp> 坏破马。啥眼神哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 不知道是什么人，黑了兰州人这么久，也怪兰州人和政府不争气
<zhan> eexp: 这是啥?
<onlylove> pity: 那个单词我忘了怎么拼了，就是并行的意思
<palomino|working> 额...刚才没有高亮我吧... eexp
<eexp> swf游戏
<pity> onlylove: gnu parallel
<eexp> 尾巴高亮了
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，河南人才不争气
<yunfan> imtxc: 很正常 我省各地的人都不待见合肥
<imtxc> o
<yunfan> parallel
<palomino|working> 等我下载 eexp
<yunfan> parallel不是干这个的
<eexp> 恩
<jiero> yunfan: 我省各地都不喜欢潍坊好像
<yunfan> 其实可以用括号大法
<pity> onlylove: 与我的想法不一样
<zhan> yunfan: 跟合肥啥关系啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是，别人没有做一个跟shit一样难吃的饭，开到满大街都是，还专门取名叫做”合肥小吃“吧
<yunfan> eexp: 你玩swf的射击不？
<jiero> onlylove:  是不是潍坊口碑差劲？
<eexp> 不。射击的不好玩
<yunfan> imtxc: 那到没有 合肥人老喜欢盗其他地方名称
<onlylove> pity: 如果用正则展开的话，也是串行的吧？
<pity> onlylove: 比如我有三个虚拟机，我想从宿主机上一次向这三台虚拟机发送一个 uptime 命令
<yunfan> eexp: ssjj.4399.com 你先体验下嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州拉面就是这样来的，估计是也是和兰州有仇的合肥人开的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏 (@ 4399.com)
<yunfan> 跟许多小孩子玩 很有意思
<jiero> eexp: 准备朝人工智能发展？
<pity> onlylove: 与并行无关
<eexp> 才不去4399
<onlylove> jiero: 是不咋样，特别火车站
<yunfan> imtxc: hoho
<jiero> onlylove: 火车站？那是什么
<yunfan> pity: 可以fork
<onlylove> jiero: 潍坊火车站
<jiero> onlylove: 有什么不好？
<eexp> palomino|working: 几秒就下载了吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 人垃圾
<yunfan> 主要是ssh有点慢  不然我就叫你直接for好了
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以说兰州人不争气啊，有本《读者》杂志，现在搞得跟《知音》一样，有碗面，还让合肥人黑了
<palomino|working> 没有,挺慢的 eexp
<palomino|working> 80k/s eexp
<pity> yunfan: 有软件可以实现，我想知道 ssh 原生行不行
<yunfan> imtxc: 知音挺好的
<jiero> onlylove: 我受不了北京南火车站——那么大，差点我就迟到
<eexp> palomino|working: 。。。我上传都几秒啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 有《故事会》好么
<onlylove> jiero: 高铁都走北京南
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有捞尸人
<onlylove> jiero: 而且北京南出来可以直接上4号线
<palomino|working> 百度网盘以前下载很快,后来变成渣了 eexp
<imtxc> yunfan: 黄河淹死人很正常嘛
<palomino|working> 之前单线2M+来着 eexp
<yunfan> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-bash/2001-02/msg00054.html
<eexp> 。。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: x86 assembler in Bash
<imtxc> yunfan: 去里面游泳的，没多少活着出来的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看过一个调查 还有不少是谋杀 自杀
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。我说的是北京火车站妹的就不会做多个地图然后标记自己的位置——就像公园一样！！！
<zhan> eexp: 我的正常啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 有个深度调查在上次兰州那个事发生以后发表的
<imtxc> yunfan: 暗流太多
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 想建一个视频点播站点，求推荐～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460940 由于工作需要，打算建立一个内网视频点播服务器，设想如下： 1、界面能看即可。 2、只要管理员能上传视频即可。 3、用户不需要登陆，只要能按照分类找到需要的视频点击播放就行。网页自
<eexp> zhan: 你的1204
<onlylove> jiero: 有啊
<jiero> onlylove: 到处乱指向有屁用
<zhan> eexp: 那跟1204 也有关啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是把指向全换成地图
<zhan> 我是懒得升级了
<eexp> 说不定
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以各地人笑上海人喝猪肉汤 却不晓得有上亿人喝人肉汤呢
<imtxc> jiero: 北京西站南广场东口
<onlylove> jiero: 北京南还好点，你要去北京西，你不得死掉
<zhan> fx 29.0
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京西比北京南坑多了
<yunfan> 其实北京这种命名很有规律
<zhan> 北京西那破地
<yunfan> 很像java code
<imtxc> zhan: onlylove 我老在北京西坐车，没觉得有什么啊
<imtxc> 那里有啥问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为你对北京西熟悉了，我咋去的时候找不到路
<pity> onlylove: yunfan 好像 ssh 原生没这功能，只好先用 for 了
<zhan> 有次从北京西过，行李里面有块电池，那死胖子安检死活不让过。叫我们去隔壁中铁，中铁也不让寄。后来我出来后重新过去一趟，直接就过了。
<eexp> zhan: 估计是长相问题。lol
<zhan> 一路上其他的火车站都不管的。锂电池。
<eexp> XwinX: 叉叉
<jiero> eexp: 长相会出问题的，我不被认为是中国人n多次了。
<jiero> eexp: 为啥？
<eexp> 像恐怖分子
<zhan> 像鬼子啊
 * jiero 要恐怖一下么
<eexp> 蛋蛋就像新疆的。
<jiero> eexp: 瞎扯。。。
<eexp> 罗杰你也像
<imtxc> onlylove: 那地方。。。 不就一条路么
<palomino|working> 不行 eexp
<palomino|working> 打不开 eexp
<jiero> eexp: 蛋蛋就像某童子一样。。。
<eexp> palomino|working: 是提示下载和打开？
<palomino|working> 是的
<eexp> 一直循环？
<zhan> imtxc: 北京西我感觉是又破又乱。
<imtxc> zhan: 破倒是的
<jiero> eexp:  我就很普通的东南人样子啊
<palomino|working> 对 eexp
<onlylove> imtxc: 证明你就去过一半北京西
<imtxc> zhan: 但是小啊，不会走错
<eexp> palomino|working: 这个任务交你搞定吧。我是没招了。
<eexp> jiero: 你才不像普通人
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<zhan> imtxc: 走错倒是不会，但是我遇到他们把门前的天桥给封了，在街对面绕了一大圈。
<jiero> eexp: 说的是外貌
<eexp> jiero: 你像中亚人
<jiero> eexp: 去你的。。。
<eexp> lol 还不乐意了
<eexp> 一看就是伊斯兰派的
<palomino|working> ... eexp
<yunfan> XwinX: 草
<eexp> palomino|working: 交你了啊。搞定啊。
<yunfan> XwinX: gtalk不回话 倒来这里混了
 * eexp 考虑到破马是作网游的，这要是搞不定，直接bs。
<eexp> 踩踩 palomino|working
<palomino|working> .... eexp
<palomino|working> 我做手机游戏的 eexp
<palomino|working> 我痛恨flash eexp
<zhan> 做手游的基本都是土豪
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 难道又要我骂破fx？
<imtxc> zhan: 好吧
<imtxc> XwinX: 好久不见
<yunfan> palomino|working: 哪家？
<zhan> eexp: 你其他浏览器能玩不就可以啦
<eexp> zhan: 只是前阵子，准备试试fx，才发现的。发现太多不如意了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来土豪马发过他公司的网站
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个风格十分杀马特的网站
<eexp> opera 丢弃 presto，真是蛋疼
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是里面的内容比较杀马特
<eexp> zhan: http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/cbb3a7cfff465a2def46655b
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ 优美的投篮姿势_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<zhan> 百度还有依依
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<onlylove> ee家仔仔都那么高了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你们请不起美工么
<onlylove> eexp: 旁边那汉子是谁
<yunfan> palomino|working: 发来看看
<eexp> 这谁知道。
<eexp> 破马专职写收费接口的，你要他搞美工？ lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 在国内 这种公司往往是赚快钱的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我可以说国内这种公司到处是么
<palomino|working> www.asionspace.com yunfan
<alvin_rxg> Title: 雅讯天地,热血足球巅峰11人 (@ asionspace.com)
<huntxu> http://www.asionspace.com/index.php?mod=about&op=detail&id=17
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 关于ASIONSKY 雅讯天地,热血足球巅峰11人
<huntxu> 这里有破马叔的照片耶
<zhan> 哪里哪里？
<palomino|working> 没有啊
<zhan> CEO 啊
<huntxu> CEO不是你吗
<huntxu> 装
<palomino|working> 不是
<huntxu> 接着装
<zhan> 壕
<huntxu> palomino|working: 如果CEO不是你，那这网站的美工也有问题
<huntxu> 老板的头像不放，放CEO的干嘛
<palomino|working> 我又不是大老板...
<zhan> 果然是壕
<Yunfan-phone> 那你是大少爷？
<huntxu> 你们注意到说法了吗
<Yunfan-phone> 还是大姑娘？
<zhan> 最少是二老板
<huntxu> **又**不是**大**老板
<huntxu> 也就是，当了好几个二老板了
<huntxu> 至少大于1
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04怎么设置字体替换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460941 有些word文档使用了系统上没有的字体，我希望能指定用什么字体来代替没有的字体，比如用“仿宋”代替“仿宋_gb2312”字体。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hugebrush — 2014-06-13 12:07
<Yunfan-phone> huntxu 是大股东
<huntxu> 看来本频道壕的排行榜要更新了
<huntxu> 以前 palomino|working 一直排在蛋蛋之下的
<huntxu> 居然如此低调
<zhan> 做手游的基本都是大壕
<Yunfan-phone> 都是那帮高富帅的游戏
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你居然躲在这里
<Yunfan-phone> 是啊 我们公司就靠手游打赏
<zhan> eexp: 依依还玩自行车啊
<eexp> zhan: 哪里看到的
<eexp> hamo: 蛤蟆
<zhan> eexp: 你的baidu啊
<zhan> eexp: 给你娃搞个 dahon 嘛
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * jiero 最近能吃的。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1234623
<nyfair> 破产了破产了，万恶的小日本哨子
<zhan> 咋
<palomino|working> 赌球了吧
<onlylove> hamo: 对了，你那天问我司新大厦的事情做啥
<nyfair> 我押了100美刀克罗地亚
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看log，昨天我下班的时候那货说克罗地亚赢了她就发了
<nyfair> onlylove: 壕，今天请我吃顿饭吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 你来帝都，路费自理
<onlylove> nyfair: 截止24点，过时不候
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<palomino|working> 压了多少啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不看的么，刚刚说的100刀
<nyfair> 朱广沪：“啊！！！对对对，好球，好球，对对对，好球，噢！！！对对对，好球，对，对对对，好球，好球，对对对，嚯！！！好球，对对对，好球，哈！！！对对对，对，好球，喔！！！好球，对对对，好球！对，好球，对对对，好球，哎哟！！！好球，对对对，好球，对，好球，哎呀！！！好球，对对对。”
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 我去把testcase搞好去，再拖有人要爆发了
<nyfair> 猪中广沪名不虚传，做解说对一支球队用我们，对另一只用对方
<palomino|working> 没看到... onlylove
<palomino|working> 我眼神不行了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 请原谅
<nyfair> 锟斤拷
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1221156
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 2ch：50%的日本青年已经放弃找女朋友了 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，自己说实话，那网站上到底有你照片没
<onlylove> palomino|working: 美工咱就不吐槽了，人也得吃饭不是
<onlylove> nyfair: 有女朋友还要继续找么
<palomino|working> 没有
<nyfair> 有能干的妹妹就够了
<onlylove> 去喝水，嘴唇又起皮了……
<onlylove> 有没有人能提醒我记得喝水……
<zhan> onlylove: 去买个智能水杯
<huntxu> nyfair: 小日本黑了你的croatia
<huntxu> zhan: onlylove 还要不装满水并喝完就一直叫那种么
<zhan> huntxu: 不知道，没用过。
<nyfair> huntxu: 干死小日本
<zhan> huntxu: 网上炒得挺火的
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是……其实我就是想找个法子让自己不缺水……
<onlylove> huntxu: 装满水再倒掉，就不叫了
<onlylove> zhan: 我听说水宜生的杯子很贵……
<nyfair> 破产了破产了，回家种田去
<nyfair> 种田大法好，天灭香菜婊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你说回家种田，我突然想起徐良的那首《不良少年》了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你的孩子太差管不了啦回家种田吧
<nyfair> 锄禾日当午，汗滴禾下土
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<zhan> onlylove: 水宜生是啥
<zhan> onlylove: 我看到的是一个叫 cuptime 的货
<bcao> nyfair, 壕，还有田
 * zhan 现在农村都没有锄禾了
<palomino|working> 锄禾哥哥和当午妹妹
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马！你坏掉了！
<palomino|working> ....
<zhan> onlylove: 这个货 http://www.demohour.com/projects/336784
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ Cuptime智能水杯 点名时间 - 中国最大智能产品首发平台! 支持创新的力量
<onlylove> zhan: 来，小zhanzhan，给你解释下水宜生
<onlylove> zhan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1430611.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 水宜生_百度百科
<zhouqt> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> hamo: 我南京卡办回来了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<gfrog> eexp: 渣渣神
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<onlylove> zhan: 看起来不错
<zhan> onlylove: 不知道具体出货没，去年就见在宣传，以前说2月发货的
<onlylove> zhan: 考虑要买个，主要是这东西还要android4.3
<onlylove> zhan: 我这种懒人，系统能用是无论如何不会去升级的
<adam8157> onlylove: 土壕要买啥?
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是土豪
<onlylove> adam8157: 一个杯子，cuptime
<adam8157> android4.3?
<gfrog> adam8157: 包裹已经到中国了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<onlylove> adam8157: 因为这杯子貌似要和app通信
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu-cn第一壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 毛线
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu-cn第一壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 偷拍了没?
<onlylove> adam8157: ubuntu-cn第一壕，时薪已过20W
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁能提供一份imagemagick的详尽中午手册 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460944 使用扫描仪扫描一些资料，部分不够清楚，使用gimp先 像素化，在 色阶 调整 明亮通道 ，效果比较好。 但是这样操作太麻烦，于是想用imagemagic来实现，可惜不知道具体使用哪
<^k^>  ─> 个参数来实现。 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-06-13 13:49
<gfrog> adam8157: 拍毛，保安拎着狼牙棒看着我呢，还拍
<gfrog> adam8157: 让我找死么
<onlylove> gfrog: 你搜那个拐棍偷拍
<gfrog> onlylove: 滚粗
<onlylove> gfrog: 又没让你拍裙底
<onlylove> gfrog: 你至于么
<hamo> gfrog: 确认各种免费了？
<gfrog> hamo: 说是在国外取rmb才免费，取当地货币不知道
<adam8157> gfrog: 你肯定偷拍了不给我
<gfrog> hamo: 柜台妹纸如是说
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> ........
<adam8157> 一定要取当地货币啊
<hamo> gfrog: 你听他们忽悠...国外ATM哪来的软妹币啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 至于嘛……
<gfrog> hamo: 那据说要有转换费
<bcao> adam8157: ubuntu-cn第一壕
<hamo> gfrog: 银联现在是没有转换费的...
<hamo> gfrog: 而且汇率非常合适
<gfrog> hamo: 我电话客服问问情况
<onlylove> gfrog: 你确定国外ATM有软妹币？
<gfrog> hamo: 别到时候取不出来就郁闷了
<adam8157> gfrog: 随身带点美元算了
<onlylove> adam8157: 随身带美元……
<huntxu> gfrog: 你这次又要去哪
<adam8157> onlylove: 是啊, 几百就够了, 其余全部刷卡
<hamo> gfrog: 没问题的，穷游上多少人实践过
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实我就是想知道，除了美国，剩下哪里可以直接花美刀
<gfrog> adam8157: 怕不够嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 问题是欧洲的ATM支持银联么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 带能带多少，万一遇到老黑抢劫咋办
<adam8157> onlylove: 哪都可以, 而且可以用美刀换嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 缝裤衩里
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，问了，说是有银联的ATM就好了
<jusss> adam8157: onlylove , 你们要去哪里？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你来我司的便利店花下美刀给我看
<adam8157> onlylove: 我输了
<gfrog> hamo: 再问问银联不列颠哪家银行跟银联有合作
<hamo> adam8157: 银联在欧洲大部分都是合作...可能ATM上没logo..但是和当地银行有合作的
<onlylove> jusss: 我不去哪里，就是有人讨论到atm国外取款的问题
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.hxb.com.cn/chinese/personal/index1.jsp?cid2=23&cid3=235 这种卡呢?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 个人业务-华夏银行
 * gfrog 这么碉堡？ “目前，全英99%以上、共6.4万台ATM可接受银联卡提取英镑现金。花旗银行的ATM除可接受银联卡取现之外还能进行余额查询。”
<jusss> 这个银联是国内的银联？
<onlylove> jusss: 世界上有第二个银联？
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，
<adam8157> hamo: 免么? master的
<onlylove> jusss: visa master card jcb america express
<hamo> adam8157: 当然不
<hamo> adam8157: 62银联
<onlylove> jusss: 银联是unipay
<gfrog> hamo: 有了njcb我就可以抛弃兴业卡了，啊哈哈
<hamo> gfrog: njcb是啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 南京行
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 说中文不行么。。。我还以为是jcb
<huntxu> gfrog: 你干嘛办张南京卡。。
<onlylove> hamo: 我也以为是jcb
<gfrog> hamo: 崇洋媚外
 * adam8157 只有招商的借记卡信用卡和北京银行的存折....
<onlylove> huntxu: 南京土著？
<gfrog> huntxu: hamo推荐的
<huntxu> ..
<onlylove> adam8157: 我有张家里工行的借记卡舍不得消，家里招商银行网点太少
 * gfrog 想销掉所有小招卡了
<jusss> onlylove: 我就一张工行卡
 * gfrog 想销掉所有小招卡了，包括借记卡
<eexp> 谁还经常去网点。 onlylove
<onlylove> adam8157: 至于信用卡么，因为没座机被拒了，你懂得
<huntxu> onlylove: 我回家基本都是现金。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 每次路过建行看到一大票的排队的，顿时感觉工行真好，不用排队
<eexp> gfrog: 没信用卡？
<onlylove> huntxu: eexp 你取钱不去网点取么
<huntxu> onlylove: 在广州取，带回去
<eexp> 没取过。
<onlylove> huntxu: 你……拿多少现金……
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<huntxu> onlylove: 一般不会超过5位数啊，就没几天在家里
<hamo> gfrog: 你最好再确认一下ATM自己收不收费
 * adam8157 回家几乎就是刷卡, 花不了几百块现金
<onlylove> adam8157: ee说自己没取过钱，你们信么 huntxu gfrog
<hamo> gfrog: 有的国外的ATM自己是收费当地
<huntxu> onlylove: 信啊，依依有秘书的
<huntxu> 有事秘书干
<onlylove> huntxu: ……
<adam8157> onlylove: 信, 他老婆看得严
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，你这是没钱可取啊……
<gfrog> hamo: 啥意思？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那还能刷卡，看来是城市居民
<hamo> huntxu: 没事呢？
<adam8157> huntxu: 超市嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 都是秘书取呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 小渔村
<hamo> gfrog: 有的国家ATM是收服务费的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那有超市！
<onlylove> hamo: 没事干秘书，你咋这么笨
<huntxu> hamo: .
<adam8157> huntxu: .......
<gfrog> hamo: 卧操，这找谁问去
<onlylove> huntxu: 重点是有POS机
<hamo> gfrog: 当地银行的客服..lol
<gfrog> hamo: ……
<huntxu> adam8157: 我家那个县城，超市在2km以外
<onlylove> huntxu: 小商店是没有pos的
<huntxu> 所以没事不会去到那。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 2KM真心很近了
<hamo> gfrog: 去穷游上看攻略..
<adam8157> huntxu: 步行范围内三个超市
<huntxu> onlylove: 小县城直径5km。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 穷游上布达佩斯的攻略就直接写明了建议银联卡直接取现
<huntxu> 2km已经走了半个了。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 太小了点……
<huntxu> hamo: 布达拉宫里的陈佩斯 == 布达佩斯？
<hamo> huntxu: 你得到了他
<huntxu> hamo: 不是你么
<huntxu> 你都窮游了
<gfrog> hamo: 乃都穷游了
<hamo> gfrog: 必须穷啊
<gfrog> hamo: 穷游是土壕网站啊，我都去看马蜂窝
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚的小日本怎么看
<adam8157> huntxu: 无碍大局
<onlylove> 你们都土豪，那种网站我从来不看的
<onlylove> adam8157: 重点是，nyfair说她要破产了
<huntxu> adam8157: 巴西毕竟没有棒子狠
<adam8157> onlylove: TA破产? 流产都不会破产
<huntxu> 清楚记得当年棒子请的裁判是厄瓜多尔的
<adam8157> huntxu: 棒子当年太脏了
<huntxu> 那表情实在是经典
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨晚被朱嘉宾恶心到了 声音难听, 说话糟心
<huntxu> adam8157: 国内是不是只有CCAV有版权？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是
<hamo> gfrog: http://bbs.qyer.com/thread-441596-1.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 银联卡英国使用指南 - 境外银联 - 论坛 - 穷游网 zz:
<huntxu> adam8157: 考虑去交电视费看TVB好了 =.=
<hamo> gfrog: 看来还挺合适的
<huntxu> adam8157: 朱嘉宾怎么着当年也在巴西呆过一年多啊
<huntxu> 可能会点葡萄牙语
<adam8157> huntxu: 声音太难听! 我要张呵呵!
<huntxu> adam8157: 呵呵老了，长途飞行吃不消
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且我发现国内commentator都有个问题，去到现场就把电视画面基本给忘了。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 准备了一张胖子卡和一张多币卡，然后带着借记卡取cash，估计应该木问题了
<adam8157> huntxu: 是, 昨天就特么老提前剧透
<hamo> gfrog: 胖子卡是啥？
<adam8157> hamo: #
<gfrog> hamo: pounds卡
<hamo> gfrog: 这是啥卡？
<gfrog> hamo: 信用卡啊，外币是胖子账户
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似02年的巴西对土耳其的半决赛有点怪怪的
<hamo> gfrog: 哟哟哟..你还有这个...哪申请的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 同个小组出现的居然在同个半区
<adam8157> huntxu: 大罗?
<gfrog> hamo: 民生，留学生卡
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<imtxc> 啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是啊，后来06、10、14都不是同个半区好像
<gfrog> hamo: 专为不列颠海淘准备的
<zenNamaste> eexp: ee, 问你个gtk的东西?
<hamo> gfrog: 壕
<imtxc> adam8157:  朱老师的不敢放声音看啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃竟然不去搞EFI了
<imtxc> adam8157: 插入插入，射了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 桌面大拿
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩. efi没前途. gtk赞.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... ...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 拜gtk guru
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 你现在升到本频道第四土豪了吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 我显然不是
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是成了阿里的大股东了么
<huntxu> imtxc: 蛋蛋，猴总和 zenNamaste 无误
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 拜gtk guru
<zenNamaste> eexp: 用g_child_watch_add () 给子进程添加了一个watch_cb 然后如果这个子进程死掉了, 这个watch_cb会马上被*异步*调用是吧?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<huntxu> imtxc: 破马隐藏得太深，随时是X因素
<gfrog> huntxu: 破黑马
<gfrog> huntxu: happyaron 跟 zenNamaste 不都是双薪壕么
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你居然在gtk里还玩多进程
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我不是.
<huntxu> 太霸气鸟  zenNamaste
<nyfair> huntxu: 恭喜荣升壕的领域
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 临时配置IP的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460945 hao@admin:~/桌面$ ifconfig eth0 1.1.13 netmask 255.255.255.0 SIOCSIFADDR: 不允许的操作 SIOCSIFFLAGS: 不允许的操作 SIOCSIFNETMASK: 不允许的操作 hao@admin:~/桌面$ 这是个什么样的情况阿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-13 14:26
<nyfair> gfrog : zenNamaste: freeflying: huntxu: 拜壕
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛今晚心水推荐一下
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove> huntxu: 恭喜荣升壕的领域
<onlylove> nyfair: 你怎么不拜当当壕
<huntxu> 拜不起
<onlylove> huntxu: 难道因为 bcao被kick，有阴影？
<nyfair> onlylove: 当当已经不是壕的领域了，拜当当眼睛要被闪瞎
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，求update
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 求指导：https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh/blob/master/clbin.sh
<gshmu> onlylove: imagebin。org 已经过时了，看我写的王道脚本
<adam8157> 我绝对是这个频道里穷得那50%
<jusss> adam8157: 你还穷？
<jusss> 让我们这没工作的情何以堪
<nyfair> gshmu: 这脚本根本没自动截图功能啊，好要你预先设好目录
<gshmu> 有想法
<gshmu> 脚本想过了 截整个屏幕。。。
<gshmu> nyfair: 截整个屏 很多人会恨死我的
<nyfair> gshmu: 你应该这样，绑定一个快捷键，比如screenshot，按一下就自动截屏
<gshmu> 不过已经 简化很多了，运行完  直接粘贴就好
<gshmu> 截整个屏的我有 你需要么？
<gshmu> 要的话给你定制一个
<jusss> nyfair: 有什么好看的里番没？来两个
<gshmu> nyfair: 我现在使用shift+print 截图保存，super+print上传
<gshmu> 截整个屏 用这个： ~$ scrot -e 'curl -F "clbin=@$f" https://clbin.com'
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ 取标题 the scheme https does not accept registry part: clbin.com' (or bad hostname?)
<gshmu> 点那个链接进去有说明
<imtxc> 啥
<gfrog> adam8157: pantry有一群年轻妹纸
<adam8157> gfrog: ......
<gshmu> imtxc: 我写了个快速上传截图 生成网址放到剪切板的脚本
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕快上
<adam8157> gfrog: 我真心穷
<nyfair> jusss: 我最近看了部83年的老片，超级实用
<gfrog> adam8157: 骗鬼
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh
<jiero>  。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备找胖胖球回帽帽搅基。 lol cc zenNamaste
<nyfair> gshmu: 你需要鼠标框选范围的截图，那个实用
<adam8157> gfrog: 你又调戏他
<imtxc> gshmu: 一直用ee的脚本啊
<nyfair> imtxc: ee写得啥脚本
<gfrog> adam8157: seriously lol
<nyfair> imtxc: 用我的，没有第三方依赖
<gshmu> nyfair: 那个怎么是  不过呢，截屏本身比较简单的
<gshmu> ee的脚本拿来
<nyfair> ee那个perl脚本明显没我这功能吧
<gshmu> 调用系统的  选区域截图 实现是没有难度的
<imtxc> nyfair: 哪里呢
<gshmu> 谁有用过 最好带判断是否截图成功
<imtxc> nyfair: link
<nyfair> gshmu: 实用第一，说难度有意思？
<gshmu> 这个可以实现
<gshmu> 难度 什么都不是。。。。
<gshmu> 调用系统那个截图，，，本身快捷键Shift+print 那个
<jusss> nyfair: 你感觉黑兽这部里番怎么样？
<gshmu> nyfair: 选区域截图
<gshmu> 谁知道命令 给我个
 * nyfair 这种有节操的人怎么可能看重口味人兽Ntr片
<nyfair> liquid的片子从来不看
<nyfair> poro脸也不看
<nyfair> 过几天传两部文艺片给你们看看
<imtxc> nyfair: 链接链接呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: onlylove news.smzdm.com/p/2413
<adam8157> 番号呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 松下 发布 DMC-FZ1000 4K长焦数码相机 1寸底+25-400mm镜头_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<imtxc> 好长的焦距
<huntxu> http://www.letscorp.net/archives/72170
<huntxu> 把google reader，buzz，wave都当成好产品
<huntxu> 这是自黑么
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛你怎么看
<adam8157> buzz和wave好个屁
<huntxu> 所以g粉智商有时候也挺捉急
<gshmu> nyfair: 命令找到了 你能说具体些不gnome-screenshot -a
<jusss> nyfair: 这个符合你的口味吗？ www.hacg.me/wordpress/35256
<alvin_rxg> Title: [ZIZ]鋼鉄の魔女アンネローゼ 02 窮地の魔女：Witchlose (1-2) | 琉璃神社 ★ HACG.me (@ hacg.me)
<nyfair> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%81%8F%E3%82%8A%E3%81%83%E3%82%80%E3%83%AC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3-part-%E3%82%A8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3-%E3%81%8F%E3%82%8A%E3%81%84%E3%82%80%E3%83%AC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E6%96%87%E5%BA%AB-%E3%83%95%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%82%B9%E3%83%88/dp/4924678643/ref=sr_1_59?ie=UTF8&qid=1402642449&sr=8-59&keywords=%E3%82%A8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC
<nyfair> %E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3%E2%80%95
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： くりぃむレモン part 2 エスカレーション (くりいむレモン文庫 2): フェアリーダスト: 本
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 死bot暴露了。。。我特意取消http的
<nyfair> 番号给你了
<huntxu> jusss: 哈哈哈哈
<gshmu> 鄙视 鄙视
<nyfair> lilith这种渣品质小作坊也想入我法眼
<nyfair> 80年代文艺片，逼格十足
 * hamo 觉得buzz不错
<jusss> nyfair: 太古老欣赏不来呀
<gfrog> huntxu: wave集成到gdoc里之后就是好产品了
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你口味真重
<gfrog> huntxu: 我怀疑wave就是gdoc的一部分
<jusss> 现在只要是90年以后的片才看看
<huntxu> gfrog: 其实没怎么用gdoc =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 要我看还不如m$那个online
<jusss> 久远年代的画面质量不敢看呀
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在gdoc协作功能很强大
<huntxu> gfrog: 这不是都一样的么。。。
<nyfair> jusss: 89年macross可曾记得爱
<huntxu> gfrog: 何况你什么时候真的需要和别人协作一个doc或者slides了。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 反正用的挺爽，也没啥毛病，那就当他是好东西
<nyfair> 再往前还有rx0079
<gfrog> huntxu: 几乎每天都要，一边开会一边写文档
<huntxu> gfrog: 这种文件格式本身就不适合共同协作，不能当docbook用
<jusss> nyfair: 你说的都没看过，就看过叮当猫
<jiero> nyfair:  爱你一生一时
<jusss> 叮当法术变变变
<huntxu> jusss: 居然你也看过那个
<jusss> huntxu: 嗯，小时候看的
<jusss> huntxu: 还有棒球英豪
<huntxu> jusss: 那个狸猫啊，我歌都还会唱
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
 * adam8157 抱抱 罗姐
<gshmu> shot = `gnome-screenshot -a`   没有返回值。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<gshmu> 我如何知道是否截图失败？？？？
<jusss> <jusss> nyfair: 这个符合你的口味吗？ www.hacg.me/wordpress/35256
<jusss> <alvin_rxg> Title: [ZIZ]鋼鉄の魔女アンネローゼ 02 窮地の魔女：Witchlose (1-2)
<jusss> 	    | 琉璃神社 ★ HACG.me (@ hacg.me)
<jusss> <nyfair>
<jusss> 	 http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%81%8F%E3%82%8A%E3%81%83%E3%82%80%E3%83%AC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3-part-%E3%82%A8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3-%E3%81%8F%E3%82%8A%E3%81%84%E3%82%80%E3%83%AC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E6%96%87%E5%BA%AB-%E3%83%95%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%82%B9%E3%83%88/dp/4924678643/ref=sr_1_59?ie=UTF8&qid=1402642449&sr=8-59&keywords=%E3%82%A8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC
<jusss> <nyfair> %E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3%E2%80%95
<alvin_rxg> Title: 琉璃神社★分享动漫快乐 (@ HACG.me)
<jusss> <^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： くりぃむレモン part 2 エスカレーション (くりいむ
<jusss>       レモン文庫 2): フェアリーダスト: 本
<jusss> <jusss> alvin_rxg: 死bot暴露了。。。我特意取消http的			[14:55]
<jusss> <nyfair> 番号给你了
<jusss> <huntxu> jusss: 哈哈哈哈
<jusss> <gshmu> 鄙视 鄙视
<jusss> <nyfair> lilith这种渣品质小作坊也想入我法眼
<jusss> *** robalinan (~Thunderbi@218.25.129.137) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn	[14:56]
<jusss> *** uberlisk (~uberlisk@ANice-551-1-359-172.w83-197.abo.wanadoo.fr) has quit:
<jusss>     Remote host closed the connection
<palomino|working> .....
<jusss> *** mz125 (~mz125@117.151.61.144) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<palomino|working> lilith...
<jusss> <nyfair> 80年代文艺片，逼格十足
<palomino|working> 不都是重口的么
<jusss> *** hells_ (~hells@101.68.35.98) has quit: Quit: Konversation terminated!
<jusss> 									[14:57]
<gshmu> jusss: 你就是十足的人渣
<jusss> * hamo 觉得buzz不错
<jusss> <jusss> nyfair: 太古老欣赏不来呀
<jusss> <gfrog> huntxu: wave集成到gdoc里之后就是好产品了
<jusss> <huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你口味真重
<jusss> <jusss> 现在只要是90年以后的片才看看
<jusss> <gfrog> huntxu: 我怀疑wave就是gdoc的一部分
<jusss> <huntxu> gfrog: 其实没怎么用gdoc =.=					[14:58]
<jusss> <huntxu> gfrog: 要我看还不如m$那个online
<jusss> <jusss> 久远年代的画面质量不敢看呀
<jusss> <gfrog> huntxu: 现在gdoc协作功能很强大
<jusss> <huntxu> gfrog: 这不是都一样的么。。。
<jusss> <nyfair> jusss: 89年macross可曾记得爱
<jusss> <huntxu> gfrog: 何况你什么时候真的需要和别人协作一个doc或者slides了。。。
<jusss> 									[14:59]
<jusss> <gfrog> huntxu: 反正用的挺爽，也没啥毛病，那就当他是好东西
<jusss> <nyfair> 再往前还有rx0079
<jusss> *** introom (~introom@wf078-013.ust.hk) has quit: Ping timeout: 255 seconds
<jusss> <gfrog> huntxu: 几乎每天都要，一边开会一边写文档
<jusss> <huntxu> gfrog: 这种文件格式本身就不适合共同协作，不能当docbook用
<jusss> <jusss> nyfair: 你说的都没看过，就看过叮当猫				[
<nyfair> 夭夀啦，jusss中毒啦，赶快踢了
<gfrog> adam8157: 星巴巴去啊
<nyfair> 管理员呢
<NWMonster> jusss: .....不怕被ban？
<adam8157> gfrog: busy, 3mins
<nyfair> happyaron: 壕干得好
<gfrog> happyaron++
<jusss> 我的错。。。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 是广发卡就可一么
<jusss> imtxc: 这个刚才我贴了多少行呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发不是周三么
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<gfrog> imtxc: 周三是招行，在costa
<imtxc> jusss: 很多
<gfrog> imtxc: 农行好像是周二
<jusss> imtxc: 有20行吗？
<gfrog> imtxc: 民生in卡是周一
<imtxc> 老农卡我给销户了
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 周四不知道
<imtxc> jusss: 我没数，肯定超过了
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> happyaron: 这个当时小k为啥没+q
<jusss> happyaron: 不是4行直接+q的吗
<gfrog> jusss: kk傻了
<jusss> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> jusss: 我刚才就发现了
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 欧洲同事家里竟然没空调，啧啧。还是中国人民的夏天过的自在
<adam8157> gfrog: 我和他换!
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/3609566
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<nyfair> 在一个路口黄灯过马路。。。被紧插叔叔抓到了。。。
<nyfair> 妈的罚了67澳币啊！
<nyfair> 妈的再走到下几个路口，一堆人红灯过马路都没人理，顿时吐血
<gfrog> adam8157: 还拿现在帝都的工资，去吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 有福利社保的话也行
<nyfair> 澳洲人民生活在水生火热之中
<gfrog> adam8157: 1800RMB以下自负，以上大病统筹，其他没了
<adam8157> gfrog: 走, 兴许沾你福气又遇到那个妹子呢
<imtxc> 。。
<nyfair> 我是一個河南的穆斯林文科生，處女座。喜歡吃甜豆腐腦，吃肉餡粽子，吃五仁月餅，當然這些都是非轉基因食品。而且我還很喜歡看隔壁的視頻，認爲java是最好語言，在東北生活的幾年發現東北人都很豪爽。用小米手機，最惡心饑餓營銷，上的是大專不是985211，喜歡看韓劇，會被韓劇戳到淚點。保守，想找個處女當女友。喜歡上海，認爲å¤
<nyfair> 柯南愛著的人是蘭 這輩子遇上艦KORE真是太好了！( ゜- ゜)つロ乾杯！
<gfrog> adam8157: move
<imtxc> cool
<imtxc> 这是下午茶么
<imtxc> jiero: 最终买了啥
<^k^> 新 Mint • mint 17 mate Fn+亮度调节，只有一个灰框。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460947 Fn键调节时只有一个很小的灰框，也不变化大小。注意抓图光标左下角那个灰框，不太容易看清楚！ Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2014-06-13 15:18
<jiero> imtxc:  买了 http://item.jd.com/987091.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【云腾VT-888】云腾（YUNTENG） VT-888 精品便携三脚架云台套装 微单数码单反相机摄像机旅行用 优质铝合金超轻三角架黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:150.00
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 自重 1440g， 收缩长度 49cm
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。还好。
<imtxc> jiero: 不轻，不小
<jiero> imtxc: 看重可抬起的高度。 49cm也不算大。
<jiero> imtxc: 同价位的也不算重
<jiero> imtxc: 再说我还怕负重么。。。
<jusss> 刚下了好电影致命弯道4
<jusss> 哈哈
<jusss> 正在下5
<jiero> imtxc:  要哪个呢？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥要哪个
<imtxc> jiero: 你不觉得大就没问题啊
<jiero> imtxc: 好像 ebay 很容易被税了
<jiero> imtxc:  不过ebay 确实便宜啊。二手成色普通的 50mm f/1.4 也就 ￥600
<qiao> bug 难验，钱难挣啊。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 还不出来～
<zenNamaste> qiao: ??
<zenNamaste> qiao
<zenNamaste> qiao: 怎么?
<gfrog> qiao: 首席乃好
<qiao> bug 难验～
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 双薪壕乃好
<zenNamaste> qiao: bug难修
<adam8157> qiao: 拜首席
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 单薪
<zenNamaste> qiao: 拜首席
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才左右都是妹纸，乃看上哪个木有啊
<qiao> zenNamaste: 拜双薪壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 我坐在那个位子是有原因的
<gfrog> adam8157: 左边那个长得像你前任？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是右边那个？
<qiao> gfrog: 也在C家～
<adam8157> gfrog: 左边? 你那边
<gfrog> qiao: 啥？
<qiao> gfrog: 你也在C家？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪边？ 做题那边？
<gfrog> qiao: C家是啥？
<gfrog> qiao: 我是卖保健品的
<adam8157> gfrog: 做题你旁边
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看到正脸，角度不对
<qiao> gfrog: 厄，adam8157 在的公司。。
<gfrog> adam8157: ps. 你前任真多……
<gfrog> qiao: adam8157这么高大上，我肿么能跟他一样呢……
<qiao> adam8157: 拜高达上壕～
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就俩 一个很喜欢 一个特讨厌
<nyfair> gfrog: 你今天这么骚是想咬被蛋蛋干？
<gfrog> adam8157: 特讨厌还能搅到一起……
<gfrog> nyfair: 啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 后来特讨厌
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-06-13/23fbb2b8-9ea7-445d-a40b-9bd824c1cddc.PNG
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈，G婊G婊
<hamo> adam8157: 拜
<adam8157> hamo: 乖
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/9dab4e43jw1ehck05mcd2j20f90hs40w.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> hamo: i白金的龙腾卡还能发么？
<GODDOG> 问个问题
<hamo> gfrog: 不知道啊
<GODDOG> vim 如何不产生.un~文件？
<gfrog> hamo: 昨天你屋那俩申请了么？
<hamo> gfrog: 申请了
<nyfair> vim大法好，天灭emacs婊
<adam8157> nyfair: +1
<kebab> nyfair: 犀利
<gfrog> cc zenNamaste hamo ^
<gfrog> ha
<zenNamaste> <nyfair> gfrog: 你今天这么骚是想咬被蛋蛋干？    ???
<gfrog> hamo: 我也想申，快来推荐我撒。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: nyfair 又不是只黑我了..
<adam8157> 提升你为荣誉会员
<hamo> gfrog: 等我找找昨天的连接啊
<nyfair> 赞壕
 * gfrog 准备销小招保平安了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我选择性的无视下好了，啊哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 留一张标准金
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<hamo> gfrog: https://creditcard.ecitic.com/citiccard/cardishop/friendsjsp/commendfriendIndex.jsp?sid=WHSQK&pid=CS0083&cid=TJ83929625&type=01
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 中信银行信用卡在线申请 中信银行信用卡中心
<gfrog> adam8157: 有张东软联名卡，留这个好了
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<zenNamaste> 东软联名???
<zenNamaste> 有什么好处?
<zenNamaste> 上教务系统选课有优先权?
 * hamo 要申请i白金的点上面的连接啦！
<nyfair> 人在做，天在看，G婊属性永流传
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啥也没，只有个东软logo，加上逼养的technology广告词
<nyfair> GFW一出骚难耐，赶紧GAE保平安
<adam8157> gfrog: 到期就给你换卡面了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都换过一次卡了
<adam8157> 嘿巴扎黑
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫敢给我换卡面
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，下个月又该换这张卡了…… 办了6年了都
<hamo> gfrog: 啥银行的东软联名卡？
<adam8157> http://s.dianping.com/topic/526932
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招行东软联名金卡-社区-大众点评网
<gfrog> hamo: 小招
<hamo> gfrog: 这都有联名？啥优惠？
<gfrog> hamo: 毛线没有
<hamo> gfrog: 那凭啥给东软打广告..果断销，碎成渣渣
<adam8157> hamo: 东北地区有东软的各种优惠
<gfrog> hamo: 没员工卡不给办，算是限量版撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 那得拿员工卡，联名卡不好用
 * adam8157 不喜欢联名卡啊, 手里两张都是标准卡
<jiero> nyfair:  g 拥有最强的广告，控制媒体控制渠道才是最强音！
<jiero> nyfair: 就像 ccav
<jiero> nyfair:  微软控制欲更黑， 用 bing 搜，直接屏蔽免费类结果
<nyfair> 这倒是，G婊洗脑功力一流
<nyfair> 他妈的我就搜下谷歌大法居然都给我一堆轮子洗脑术，这他妈的G婊真没节操
<nyfair> google的程序就跟安利的销售一个德行
<nyfair> 全是糟粕，靠传销发家的
<adam8157> nyfair: =,=
<hamo> nyfair: 欢迎你去百度..
 * hamo 据说晚上又有暴雨...
 * gfrog 我擦，那还肿么去撸串儿
<eexp> 撸啥？
<imtxc> 看起来是有
<imtxc> 气压嗖嗖的降
<imtxc> hamo: 度娘还有小招联名卡来着
<hamo> imtxc: 对啊
<hamo> imtxc: 信用卡借记卡都有
<imtxc> hamo: 还送音乐会门票来着
<gad-zllang> 问下，我用msys+mingw编译个东西，执行一个configure.py的时候，python里sys.platform为win32，怎么让它在msys里识别为mingw
<gshmu> 表示谷歌的所有IP都挂了
<hamo> imtxc: 然..
 * imtxc 花旗办卡小哥正在我司门口
 * imtxc 要不要办张
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1222905
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 组图：那些没了毛看起来很奇怪的动物们 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<hamo> imtxc: 没用
<hamo> imtxc: 现在不好撸了
<hamo> gfrog: 你天天撸串啊？
<imtxc> hamo: 现在靠谱的卡有啥
<hamo> imtxc: 没啥，我主刷i白金
<onlylove> jiero: 49cm,半米了，真的没问题？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我还是觉得招行的标准普的红色好看，那个金色……不是很喜欢
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我买的那个折叠长度 35mm，到手之后都发现太长了， cc onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 红色好看的是交行的红公鸡卡
 * hamo 要不要准备回家呢？
 * imtxc 准备回家
<onlylove> imtxc: 招行的和卡，红的就是比金卡好看啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 招行卡面就没好看的
<onlylove> imtxc: 和看的下去，再就是JCB那几张还行，有空问问招行能不能自定义
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个 AE 普卡，跟个扑克牌一样
<imtxc> onlylove: BOC 的 JCB 卡很好看
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这就有一张，招财猫
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在招行网站挑了半天，挑了红色的普卡，还给我拒了！
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 别用小招了
<onlylove> gfrog: 用啥
<gfrog> onlylove: cc hamo ^
<onlylove> gfrog: 能自定义卡面最好
 * gfrog 目前主刷民生伪白
<zhan> 交行不是有推荐办卡么，别人推荐我办了几次都给拒了。后来自己上门来办的过了
<onlylove> gfrog: 个人custome上瘾
<imtxc> gfrog: 民生有可以网申的卡么
 * zenNamaste 中信还在申请. 小招打算花光积分就废掉
<hamo> gfrog: 你是民生香白？
<onlylove> zhan: 招行也有推荐，adam上次推荐我，被拒了，我的理解是，招行看见adam推荐的直接拒
<imtxc> zhan: 交行推荐送空气净化器来着，估计给撸疼了
<zhan> onlylove: 哈哈。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 招行咋了 cc gfrog
<zhan> imtxc: 以前是平板
 * hamo 有人要交行卡么？
 * hamo 我来推荐
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没啥用呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 额度低, 活动少
<imtxc> hamo: 要撸净化器么
<gfrog> hamo: 标白，那时候还没香白呢
<zhan> imtxc: 后来那个办的人说平板估计早没了，干脆拒掉
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有保留的意义了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，那你打算用谁的
<hamo> imtxc: 不撸...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是候总那高大上吧？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 用两个中信的
<imtxc> gfrog: 可以网申的话我也来一张
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 一个i白金, 一个ihg
<hamo> imtxc: 现在不喜欢薅羊毛了
<imtxc> gfrog: 香白额度高啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 拜壕
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 民生伪白可以当插队卡，很赞
<imtxc> èµ·æ­¥ 6.5w
<zhan> i白金挺好的，又好申
<gfrog> imtxc: 我申了，还没批
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 都是很好申请的呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 伪白？哪张？
<gfrog> imtxc: 标白
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我那天就看了下ihg是啥，然后就不看了，我用不到的，随便一张信用卡可以打发我，能自定义卡面最好
<imtxc> gfrog: 柜台申请的？
<hamo> gfrog: 标白可以面年费？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<gfrog> hamo: 18次
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡面自己搞定
<eexp> 这么多名词不懂的。好多白是啥意思。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 自己买贴纸嘛
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 多简单
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得你说过光大可以
<jiero> imtxc onlylove 哦。我之前 25元买的三脚架是 42cm，凑合呢。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 贴纸和印刷的不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 我忘了具体是那个行了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 现在还有能自定义的?
<eexp> 白金卡？
<hamo> eexp: 是的姨姨
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那我贴一堆elisp代码上去
<imtxc> onlylove: 你就放心吧，你传过去的照片，很有可能呗裁剪、修改比例
 * zhan 中信 i 白金实际上是伪白金。。。
<eexp> 那为什么还标，伪？
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以，你收到的卡，不会是你想的样子
<hamo> onlylove: 来张i白金呗？
<imtxc> zhan: 当然是伪的了
<hamo> eexp: 没交那么多钱
<eexp> 还i?
<hamo> zhan: 伪白里最实惠的
<imtxc> 免年费的都是伪白金啊
<imtxc> 还有加速积分卡
<zhan> 不能免年费的才是白金。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我把图给设计好，连他银行的Logo都打上，让他直接出
 * hamo 准备回家！
<eexp> hamo: 就是白色的？我的咋都是金色的？
<zenNamaste> zhan: 有些, 100w资产以上免年费什么的, 也是真白金
<onlylove> imtxc: 他也会给裁剪？
<zhan> 依依你那是金卡
<nyfair> adam8157: https://github.com/greatfire/wiki/issues/1 壕蛋蛋，他们组团喷我
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Can you stop polluting Github? · Issue #1 · greatfire/wiki · GitHub
<zhan> zenNamaste: 土豪用的。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 按照他信用卡的尺寸出图
<eexp> 我没办过金卡
<zhan> 你那金色的不是金卡是啥
<eexp> 都不知道这些
<zhan> 依依赶紧去搞几个白金卡
<adam8157> nyfair: 你没必要到处跟别人争论价值观啊, 这种东西没有绝对的对错
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你看光大的卡有没有，我记得是有的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我对版面不关心
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 当然, 如果能放我喜欢的av女优上去, 我会很开心
<eexp> 怎么办
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那个大概可能不行，当然，穿衣服的应该可以
<zhan> 你们这些人，别下讨论了 快给土豪依依推荐
<nyfair> adam8157: 你不懂，我平时从不尝试说服别人，一般打打嘴炮也就图个乐，然后还不忘最后贺一句祝一夜亢奋，做个好梦。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我记得哪个银行有关好声音的套卡
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 好多人吐槽booking盗刷的问题啊，我的酒店都是booking定的，怕怕
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不知道那些那李代沫卡的现在怎么想
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也是booking, 没被盗刷
<nyfair> adam8157: 但是g婊这种必须要站出来说，这是作为一个中国人的良知
<gfrog> adam8157: http://bbs.qyer.com/thread-890852-1.html
<adam8157> nyfair: 打嘴炮本来就是互喷嘛
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Booking盗刷不可避免，这是盗刷原理造成的。（两种解决办法：32楼、118楼） - 境外银联 - 论坛 - 穷游网 zz:
<adam8157> nyfair: 像我这样和你谈笑风生的少
<nyfair> 我摆事实讲道理被无视，直接给我扣帽子
<nyfair> 这种下三滥手段只有网易新浪贴吧有
<huntxu> nyfair: g家不喊口号就还没那么讨厌
<adam8157> nyfair: 你还不是在给g扣帽子.... 一样的, 请享受 哈哈哈
<huntxu> 整天 don't do evil 它妹啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 我扣帽子只在这里，在论坛和其他公共场合我可一直用的g粉专用谷人希，从来没说过g婊
<nyfair> 谷人希可是褒义词啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 大多数人都是嘴炮模式
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 那个github上面回复的人, 没逻辑. 论据不支持自己的论点
<kebab> nyfair: duckduckgo 怎么评价？
<huntxu> nyfair: 谷人希是啥意思
 * gfrog 黄色预警了，快撤
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 ^
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 赞!
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥黄色？
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个booking的……两种方法都不是很实用啊……
<gfrog> huntxu: 强对流天气预警。
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过我觉得关闭境外无卡交易，这个不错
<onlylove> huntxu: 今天有雷阵雨
<adam8157> gfrog: èµ°
<jiero> 。。。。
 * jiero 不知道说什么好。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 阳光明媚的广州欢迎你
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在走就碰不到那个妹子了
<nyfair> kebab: duckduckgo目前非英文的比起google还有比较大的差距，只搜英文其实不错
<nyfair> kebab: 而且很多行业内的东西都有专业的解析放在第一个位置
<imtxc> 花旗还送箱子，不错嘛，办一张
<huntxu> nyfair: google中文渣
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教新安装ubuntukylin后，登录输入密码后就卡住了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460948 请教新安装ubuntukylin后，登录输入密码后就卡住了！应该怎么解决？折腾了好半天了哦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 htht2014a — 2014-06-13 16:50
<nyfair> huntxu: 比起duckduckgo还是好点
<nyfair> 事实上，我发现很多死程根本不会用百度
<nyfair> 还停留在g婊那种几个关键字之间加空格的阶段
<nyfair> 对度娘完全可以直接说人话
<nyfair> 但是不是死程的基本都知道怎么用
<huntxu> 比如说“我想把一个腐女推倒怎么办”？
<nyfair> 你们说某些死程是不是智商有问题？
<nyfair> huntxu: bingo
<huntxu> 语言向的问题
<huntxu> 英文就"HOWTO XXX"
<nyfair> 我爸妈都知道度娘怎么用，天天跟程序打交道的不知道
<huntxu> 本来英语系就更像关键词组合
<huntxu> 名字至上
<huntxu> 中文联系至上
<nyfair> 嗯
<huntxu> 鸭鸭走
<kebab> nyfair: 这样，看很多同事都用那个，有时候感觉duck的语义理解好像不如google成熟一些，比bing好些
<nyfair> 比如说你搜壕蛋蛋的爸爸的弟弟的小学语文老师的儿子今年几岁，度娘就直接这么打就ok了，你换个google来试试
<kebab> nyfair: 专业的资料duck确实不太明白分类的感觉 :S
<nyfair> kebab: 嗯
<nyfair> 我上回就这个跟人说的，结果死程们喷我有病搜个东西打这么多字
<nyfair> 你说我怎么跟死程沟通？
<nyfair> 打这么多字至少最后又答案了
<huntxu> 语音时怎么办
<nyfair> 总比几个关键字加空格最后瞎抓阄好
<huntxu> 死程无力
<nyfair> 所以现在谁说我是程序员我跟谁急
<nyfair> 麻蛋我就会写代码而已
<nyfair> 又不靠这个混饭吃
<huntxu> 对对，你主力收入在期货市场
<kebab>  程序员泪目 T_T
<huntxu> nyfair: https://code.google.com/p/goagent/issues/list
<^k^> ⇪ t: Issues - goagent - a gae proxy - Google Project Hosting
<huntxu> nyfair: 完全是一片新战场啊，去吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39922
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 思科斥资数百万秘密购买竞争对手Juniper的网络产品
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39923
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GCC赢得ACM SIGPLAN 2014年度编程语言软件奖
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx输入法没有添加项如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460949 尝试从ibus换至Fcitx，安装完成重启后在Fctix配置面板上添加输入法，却没有选项，应该怎样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xilan — 2014-06-13 17:14
<nyfair> 我把上回删掉的作死贴搬到github上了
<nyfair> huntxu: 你要我跑去google主战场？
<huntxu> nyfair: 那里更加鱼龙混杂
<huntxu> nyfair: 有死程转不过弯的，也有不安好心的
<nyfair> huntxu: 我的gmail账号已删除，懒得再注册一个了
<huntxu> nyfair: 相比下，github上转不过弯的多，不安好心的少
<huntxu> 因为在github忽人难度估计高点
<lainme> goagent的issue怎么变这样了……
<ToaNii> nyfair: Gmail账号还有删除这一说？
<nyfair> ToaNii: 是，其实只是数据库上标记下隐藏对吧
<zhan> 哈哈
<ToaNii> ..
<nyfair> 说起来，上回日本政府喷度娘输入法剽窃隐私的时候不也把g婊输入法一起喷了，为毛到死程嘴里就成了只有度娘了？
<nyfair> 所以说有时候，死程的思想真是不能理解
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘是焦点
<onlylove> nyfair: google份额太小，而且几乎死掉了
<nyfair> onlylove: 蛤蛤
<onlylove> imtxc: 我本来以为，这次有面试，会有机会调回vmware，看来我想多了……vmware只是面试下这几个人能不能干活而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 真难为他们
<zhan> 能不能干活是通过面试看出来的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 西班牙和荷兰啥时候开打
<zhan> 貌似3点的
<onlylove> zhan: 不知道，但是貌似是vmware来人面试
<onlylove> zhan: 不是onsite的
<onlylove> zhan: 如果能onsite的话就好了
<onlylove> zhan: 但是邮件标题是把测试transfer过来
<onlylove> zhan: 所以那群人，想干什么，不知道
<huntxu> G家这是想自己被干掉的节奏嘛
<huntxu> http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/?hl=en_US#expand=CN
<huntxu> 那地图也不好好画
<nyfair> 哎哟我勒个去，我发现一个把柄，我自己的github账号用了gmail账号
<onlylove> zhan: 他们担心文思给他们干活的人根本不会么……
<zhan> onlylove: 反正好神奇
<onlylove> zhan: 是的，前几天还开心的以为可以回vmware的officeL
<onlylove> imtxc: adam8157下好大雨
<adam8157> onlylove: imtxc 我到家好一会儿了
<onlylove> adam8157: 阶级敌人！
<zhan> 。。。
<onlylove> 雨停了
<onlylove> 哦不！是雨小了很多
<freeflying> imtxc: 外面好大的雨啊
<adam8157> 大了
<adam8157> 雨声好听
<onlylove> adam8157: 你在哪里，这边停了
<adam8157> onlylove: 北三环
 * adam8157 下线
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU14.04如何安装E17? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460951 请教如何在UBUNTU中完全安装E17? 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-06-13 18:08
 * nyfair 下班睡觉世界杯
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 像windows那样把DNS解决了很难吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460953 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 等待lk — 2014-06-13 18:49
<juss> zhan: cl怎么返回一个函数呀
<juss> zhan: (defun a (x) (+ x y)) (defun b (z) ((a 9) z))
<leeee> ==
<macint0sh> ==
<leeee> 我居然被我外甥女骗倒
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04 不认 GTX870M ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460954 本子上是i7+GTX870M，安装完 14.04 后用 lspci | grep VGA 只能看到 intel 的显卡，NVIDIA 的 GTX870M 只显示了一个 3D Control，附加驱动里也没有提示能安装 Nvidia 的驱动。 于是开始按照以往的经验先禁用 nouveau, 然后删除 nvidi
<^k^>  ─> a* 和 nouveau 相关的所有包，重启后安装官方驱动331.67，再次重启后登录界面分辨率极低，正常登录后就只显示一张壁纸，鼠标啥的 …
<jiero> 切。。。我疯了。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<jiero> 虽然收敛了，变得可以吃，可以累了。
<gshmu> lwqq
<gshmu> 登录不了了
<gshmu> 获取组列表错误
<gshmu> Get Group List Failed
<onlylove> 我回来的时候，突然想起脚本里面有一处错误……
<GODDOG> onlylove: 问你个问题
<onlylove> 唉……这周末又过不痛快，还得想着周一去改
<GODDOG> bash的
<onlylove> bash咋了
<GODDOG> onlylove: for i in 'ls *.gz';do tar zxvf $i;done
<GODDOG> 提示tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open 'ls *.gz'
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你用双引号试试，另外，这个可以用xargs
<GODDOG> 谢谢
<GODDOG> 解压中
<onlylove> 喵的，bug不bug的，安心玩游戏去
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我发现了cuowu
<onlylove> GODDOG: 啥
<GODDOG> onlylove: 应该用｀ 不是 '
<onlylove> GODDOG: 说好了用xargs的
<GODDOG> onlylove: 那是什么？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 算了，你用那个就用吧
<onlylove> GODDOG: man下嘛
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我记得 tar zxvf *.gz|xargs ls *.gz就可以来着
<GODDOG> onlylove: 确实可以
<GODDOG> onlylove: 没用到那么高级的功能 就12个文件
<onlylove> GODDOG: 用啥看心情，随意
<GODDOG> xargs网上硕用在对过长的参数列表的
<GODDOG> onlylove: 不是很书写呢
<onlylove> GODDOG: 12个参数还少么
<GODDOG> onlylove: 问下 重定向 ｜ 和 > 有什么却别啊
<onlylove> GODDOG: 差不多就行了，
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你家|是重定向
<onlylove> GODDOG: 这明明是pipe
<GODDOG> onlylove: sorry
<onlylove> GODDOG: 把上一个命令的输出作为这个命令的输入
<GODDOG> 哦
<GODDOG> onlylove: thank you
<smallzhan> 这个为啥要 ls 啊，直接 for i in *.gz 不行么。
<smallzhan> onlylove: 真是敬业，下班了还想着活
<onlylove> smallzhan: 天知道他怎么想的，我不爽啊，都上地铁了，突然想起sed没加-i
<smallzhan> 。。。
<smallzhan> 遇到个名字有空格的会很好玩
<Freebuilder> 不装 Arch 了
<Freebuilder> 抽点空运动运动多好，折腾什么系统嘛
<smallzhan> 正解
<smallzhan> 折腾
<smallzhan> 与系统斗，其乐无穷
<jiero> Freebuilder:  嗯。有空建造一个房子
<Freebuilder> 刚买了本《易筋经》，我研究去了，诸位慢聊。
<smallzhan> 。。。
<smallzhan> 神棍
<onlylove> smallzhan: 神棍研究易经不是易筋经
<smallzhan> 额
<foob> Freebuilder:  int x:= sum(a,b,c,d,e,ride(2 f)); 或者: int x:=+(a,b,c,d,e,*(2 f));我觉得你在语句中混用S表达式，感觉上有些乱
<jiero> 算了。放弃吧。
<smallzhan> 那啥啊
<jiero> lol
<Freebuilder> 吃超粉去！
<onlylove> 那是啥
<onlylove> 炒粉？
<smallzhan> onlylove: 你还不睡觉，夜里不看球啊
<mk3548208> 写个异步http/1.1服务器比想象的困难呀
<mk3548208> 这里有谁搞linux底层开发的？
<onlylove> smallzhan: 我不看球，谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 优秀男子汉 : 一家美国杂志举办了一个竞选优秀男子汉的活动。不久,编辑部收到了这样一封来信:"得悉贵刊竞选优秀男子汉,考虑再三,我想,我应该是最佳人眩事实如下:"我不喝酒；不抽烟；对自己的妻子绝对忠诚,对别的女人看都不看一眼,不看电影,也不看戏,我睡得很早,
<^k^>  ─> 起得很早:每到星期日,我总想去教学祈祷……顺便说一句,再有一年我就可以出狱了……"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发个安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460956 ubuntuserver12自带的是2.7版本的python 我下载了3.4版本的python的tgz包，解压，运行 解压后目录是Python-3.4.1 我又新建立了目录python341做为安装目录 运行./configure --prefix=/python341 然后make,make install，发现一部分安装到了python
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ［提问］桌面环境用户授权的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460957 問題1：桌面环境（ＤＥ）的安装为何需要管理员权限？ （是因为软件包管理的問題，还是套件中的组建需要读写系统文件？） 問題2：有那些桌面环境（ＤＥ）的安装是不需要管理员权限的？
<^k^>  ─> 問題3：桌面环境安装可否绕过管理员，怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-06-13 21:45
<onlylove> 安装软件包还想绕过管理员，靠，自己编译去
<smallzhan> 这是不懂管理员的心酸
<onlylove> 也就是windows就一个DE
<maplebeats> 哎
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你唉声叹气做毛
<maplebeats> onlylove: 累觉不爱
<onlylove> maplebeats: 又被hadoop蛰到了？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没有
<maplebeats> hadoop蛰我还好，现在运维就我一个人，抗不住啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那就是被妹子蛰到了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 毛扛不住，不是有juju么，还有docker
<maplebeats> 那是什么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 高大上的虚拟化管理工具
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没用过
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个P开头的工具叫啥来着，忘了
<gebjgd> onlylove: docker只支持x64
<gebjgd> onlylove: lxc更给力
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 晕死，ubuntu不断联外网发包拖死路由器。求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460959 新人折腾ubuntu，简直就是90岁老人上手术台，各种并发症，按了葫芦起了瓢！ 搞了个ubuntu小型服务器，用的是ubuntu 13.04 server版，就运行两个小插件，负荷很低的。 但是这个服务器只要
<maplebeats> 这些工具
<maplebeats> 我都没用过。。。
<maplebeats> 哎，我这运维白当了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我比你郁闷
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你是运维？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 是啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我这几天暗搓搓的以为，可以调回vmware onsite了，目前看，空欢喜
<maplebeats> onlylove: 离开吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 离开去哪，去深圳和你作伴？
<maplebeats> 来呀
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 确实有点过时
<gebjgd> maplebeats: openvswitch知道么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: aufs知道么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: drbd知道吗
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 不知道。。。
<maplebeats> 我觉得我要完蛋了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，想起那个啥来了，puppet
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我是码工 比你知道的都多
<maplebeats> gebjgd: onlylove你们说的工具..我一个都没用过
<maplebeats> gebjgd: :(
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这都集中化管理用的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 扯蛋
<gebjgd> onlylove: 什么集中化管理
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那你来说下puppet做啥的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不用puppet
<onlylove> maplebeats: 算了，你还是lxc学起吧
<maplebeats> 你们。。。
<maplebeats> 到底在说什么啊
<maplebeats> 说的名词
<maplebeats> 我一个都不认识
<maplebeats> 我了个去
<smallzhan> 隔行如隔山
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这些都是干什么用的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 虚拟化，现在流行玩云
<maplebeats> onlylove: 虚拟化和云有啥关系
<onlylove> maplebeats: 老实说，我也不知道
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 虚拟化是极好的
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 恩，的确。。。我们也是在搞虚拟化，但是进度有点慢
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 自己家里就搞了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我在家搞虚拟化干嘛= =。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 你们的运维接需求么？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 你们的运维搞hadoop分析么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我不是运维  不知道
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 家里虚拟机就是虚拟化
<gebjgd> maplebeats: lxc docker省了多Linux发行版了
<maplebeats> 没兴趣啊，增加我工作量的东西不需要:(
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 对于我们来说机器也只是一个进程的载体呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我想起件事，hadoop这个，vmware在搞，不过我看优势不大，毕竟是计算密集的东西，但是vmware有个结构就是DC分离，好处就是弹性好
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 正好是减少工作量的东西 笨
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我离开之前就是做DC分离调优的，其实不如传统模式
<maplebeats> 虚拟化对于我们来说只是方便我们解决空负载。。。
<maplebeats> 本身我们的服务就是在云上的。。。
<maplebeats> 提高机器的利用率
<jusss> smallzhan: cl 怎么返回函数呀。。。
 * smallzhan 不会 cl
<jusss> smallzhan: 写了一个cl，错了5次还是错
<jusss> smallzhan: (define (bla x) (lambda (y) (+ x y))) (define (foo z)((bla 9)z)) 用cl咋写呀
<jusss> (set! add1 (lambda (s) (((lambda (s) (lambda (x) (+ x s)))1)s))) 在scheme一点问题没，cl下一直出错
<smallzhan> 你是在干啥啊。
<onlylove> 研究我等看不懂的lisp
<smallzhan> 你要是研究 clojure 么，看起来貌似还有点用
<jusss> smallzhan: 用cl返回一个函数呀，比如bla返回(+ x y)
<smallzhan> 。。。
<jusss> smallzhan: 在foo里面传了一个9给bla,bla就返回(lambda (y) (+ 9 y))这样个函数 再做用在foo的参数z上
 * smallzhan 还是不说话了。。。怎么感觉没办法交流
<jusss> smallzhan: 别呀，不问你没人问了。。。
<Freebuilder> 易筋经貌似不错的样子
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 好歹是少林七十二绝技之一
<Freebuilder> 买这本书这一元钱没白花。
<smallzhan> 如来神掌呢？
<F_XZ> /part
<blankland> 丧心病狂的括号……
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=15
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=460964
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 网络又抽风了，下线……
<Freebuilder> 抽毛风啊
<skysugar> 你们都是ubuntu的系统吗？
<Freebuilder> skysugar, ubuntu 他爹
<foob> Centos
<skysugar> 大便？
<skysugar> 为也是centos
<skysugar> 我
<foob> Centos省心
<Freebuilder> skysugar, 悄悄告诉你，U 坛那些元老，好像没有用 Ubuntu 的了。
<smallzhan> 好多年了，还有论坛的版主权限啊。。。
<foob> 除了没新版本的东西
<skysugar> 恩 对
<skysugar> 为安装zathura  安装了两天解决不了  - -
<skysugar> 提示没有gtk3
<Freebuilder> Debian stable 好些
<skysugar> 那个谁！悄悄话你是怎么发的
<skysugar> 为怎么没有发悄悄话的功能呢
<Freebuilder> skysugar, 高亮，先打名字就好了，再加逗号和空格
<skysugar> 。。。  懂了
<JunwenYang> Tab 可不全
<JunwenYang> 补全
<jusss> skysugar: 现在大家都用arch了
<gebjgd> skysugar: 用kubuntu的路过
<skysugar> arch我用过   但是技术不行  折腾起来费时间
<JunwenYang> jusss, 是吗？
<freeflying> linux基本只用终端登录了
<skysugar> 我干的是运维  国内大部分服务器都是centos   所以就装centos的环境了  方便一些
<gebjgd> freeflying: 鄙视你啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 为啥啊
<gebjgd> skysugar: 家里都是Linux的路过
<skysugar> qebiqd  我也是   物理机都是centos了
<foob> 我想静心学点东西 ，不上学以后，都是在网上乱转，没意思，倒腾半天这版本换那版本的没啥意思
<Freebuilder> 不用 Windows 好多年
<Freebuilder> foob, 有空练练武术吧
<gebjgd> foob: 那就学啊
<foob> gebjgd: 功底太差，而且没个目标，转了几年，也没什么效果
<foob> Freebuilder: 在练了，准备 先学会Javascript
<gebjgd> foob: ........
<JunwenYang> foob, 人家说的是武术
<gebjgd> foob: js也用学？
<Freebuilder> 身体好，什么都好
<foob> JunwenYang: 语言是电脑上的武术
<freeflying> gebjgd: node.js很牛逼
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没玩过
<gebjgd> freeflying: 做js没有钱途
<foob> gebjgd: 用啊，因为不会，实在不知道学编程 怎么下手，最近段时间在网上转了转了，准备学学Web的东西
<freeflying> gebjgd: 前途+钱途
<foob> javascript必需是学吧
<Freebuilder> foob, 先学 vim script 吧
<foob> Freebuilder: 你总是这么奇葩，不学那，那还用学嘛
<foob> 抄就行了
<Freebuilder> foob, js 用学吗？
<foob> 用啊
<skysugar> foob,看你做什么了吧  做前端的话就学好  其他的话 懂就行
<foob> 我连什么 是Dom都不知道
<Freebuilder> foob, 你知道 vim script 比 js 差在哪吗？
<Freebuilder> foob, 你知道 js 能行的，很多其实 vim 也能行吗？
<foob> Freebuilder: 我知道VIM SCRIPT做不到网页里
<Freebuilder> foob, 说语言，不说平台
<gebjgd> foob: dom是什么
<foob> skysugar: 我不为找工作 ，纯爱好
<foob> Freebuilder: 目标准定一切，我现在不考虑那
<foob> 先学会点东西 能做点事了再说
<skysugar> foob,哦  那就看你喜欢了
<foob> 其实我本来准备学Python的
<Freebuilder> foob, 那就先学 python 吧
<skysugar> 那来一起学python
<skysugar> 学着学着  不知道做什么  写什么 - -！
<foob> 最后我发现 做Web还得会JavaScript，然后 会JavaScript也可以做后端，所以我就先学JavaScript了
<Freebuilder> 其实，从语言的角度来说，先学 C# 比较好点。
<foob> Freebuilder: 如果那天要学通用 语言的话，我也是学C
<foob> 首选
<gebjgd> foob: 不为找工作 那就不需要学了
<foob> gebjgd: 爱好 ，我有工作
<Freebuilder> foob, C# 的氛围风气比较中规中矩
<kebab>  Python 容易入门, 常用的数据处理还都能胜任
<foob> Freebuilder: 绝对 不会考虑的
<Freebuilder> foob, 先学它好处多些
<foob> 绝对不会学它
<jusss> c#号称点点鼠标就能编程很棒的
<gebjgd> foob:  码工路过
<gebjgd> foob: 明白人啊
<gebjgd> foob: 弱智爱c#
<foob> 哈哈，我是个体户
<Freebuilder> 学不学和爱不爱是两码事
<foob> 那学VB吧，一样的点点鼠标
<foob> 话说为什么VB能进前10
<kebab> 纯点鼠标编程: MarioMaker :P
<Freebuilder> 叫你先学 C#，不听算了。记住这句话「学拳容易改拳难」，以后你会懂的。
<Freebuilder> 思维定势是一切顽疾的根本。
<smallzhan> 。。。
<smallzhan> 有空在这问学啥学啥，不如抓一个就开始
<Freebuilder> Delphi 也不错，C# 就是他的后裔。
<jusss> smallzhan: 对头，我现在就是这样，就是没人解答我的问题
<smallzhan> 不知道你搞那么多种 lisp 干啥
<smallzhan> 比如 scheme 好好的，去搞 cl
<foob> Freebuilder: 我以前学过C
<jusss> smallzhan: 谁让它多，每个都有特点，所以才纠结scheme cl elisp newlisp都看了点
<foob> 所以不想改啊
<smallzhan> jusss: 赶时髦的学学 clojure 算了。
<gebjgd> jusss: foob swift
<blankland> 之前看人家说arch多好多好就装了，最后发现弄不了，太多东西不懂了
<blankland> 现在用ubuntu，等熟悉了再换
<foob> gebjgd: swift是什么 ？
<smallzhan> 发行版只是个壳子
<gebjgd> jusss: foob 深入浅出swift
<jusss> smallzhan: 这四个一比较感觉scheme真是简洁 cl杂乱符号太多 elisp newlisp是玩动态作用域的
<skysugar> arch的wiki很棒的
<smallzhan> 额 swift 斗不知道
<foob> 不知道
<smallzhan> 肯定不是码农
<jusss> gebjgd: get coding inspiration from you boy friends!
<skysugar> golang  要不直接学这个
<gebjgd> taylor swift
<jusss> skysugar: 好像还有个erlang吧
<gebjgd> foob: taylor swift知道么？
<smallzhan> 学通了就会发现其实大同小异
<gebjgd> foob: 会插就行了
<foob> 不知道，不过不准备 学
<foob> 现在我只想先学会一种，能做点东西 就行了
<skysugar> jusss,erlang 不知道   看到golang  一时充血  还买了两本书   放那里都没看
<jusss> smallzhan: 感觉c和lisp还是差别挺大的，
<foob> skysugar: 考虑过，不过不准备学了
<jusss> gebjgd: taylor is swift!知道是啥意思不
<foob> skysugar: 等 他成了气候再说
<skysugar> food, 恩
<smallzhan> jusss: 就是函数变一等公民了么，习惯下就好了，scheme 那么正规，REPL 又好写。
<skysugar> food,你要学什么  还是主要看你要干什么    要不你会把时间都放在选择学什么了
<jusss> smallzhan: 那你为啥以前用cl学sicp?
<smallzhan> golang 总是无爱，看过几次，觉得不爽
<smallzhan> jusss: 我啥时候用 cl 啦
<Freebuilder> 數術述，啊！
<foob> skysugar: 嗯，我已经选择够 久了，就是因为不知道要做什么
<Freebuilder> 睡覺，諸位慢聊！
<gebjgd> jusss: 你觉得呢
<smallzhan> jusss: 我用的 racket 啊。。。
<foob> skysugar: 你还是用Tab补全吧
<jusss> smallzhan: 啊，我记错了原来
<skysugar> food,恩  为习惯用tab补全
<Freebuilder> 初韻是絕對的萬物皆對象。
<smallzhan> 就说我不会 cl 了。 看 sicp 还用 cl，自虐啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 百度一下，你就知道了，google估计出不来
<blankland> 苹果一如既往的反人类
<blankland> swift好像还是很奇葩
<foob> smallzhan: 我刚看golang介绍的时候也挺 冲动的，可是看教程没看够三章就放弃了，那代码感觉很不舒服
<jusss> smallzhan: 以前好像有这么个人是这么干的。。。
<Freebuilder> blankland, 蘋果就喜歡看傻逼們追着它跑
<jusss> smallzhan: 对不起呀，我记错了
<smallzhan> jusss: 没事，我说你咋老问我 cl 呢
<jusss> smallzhan: 感觉cl杂乱符号太多，看不懂，scheme就很简洁
<blankland> 推荐个词典软件吧
<jusss> blankland: dict.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海词词典_在线词典_海量例句_在线翻译_内容最优质的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<blankland> ……
<blankland> 这个快用吐了
<blankland> 有没有本地的啊
<jusss> blankland: 有客户端呀。。
<jusss> blankland: ios android windows osx linux全有呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 有客戶端？
<jusss> Freebuilder: 当然！
<jusss> Freebuilder: 各种系统都支持
<blankland> 啊嘞……我居然没注意过……
<jusss> 从手机到电脑
<Freebuilder> jusss, 只見火狐插件
<smallzhan> sdcv
<Freebuilder> http://www.zdic.net/tools/
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ 汉典工具 汉典 zdic.net
<blankland> 以前就觉得这个域名短好打，所以上这个网站，但是从来没仔细看过它……
<jusss> Freebuilder: 哦，我很少用火狐插件
<Freebuilder> jusss, 汗，我竟然看錯網址了！
<blankland> 啊，java版？
<blankland> 擦，j2me
<Freebuilder> 我一直用星際譯王
<blankland> 只有win和mac啊
<blankland> 有人说goldendict比那个好，真的吗
<smallzhan> goldendict 不就是个壳子么
<blankland> 算了，我还是相信大众的选择吧
<Freebuilder> blankland, 那個我用過，馬上又換回星際了
<blankland> stardict在googlecode上，上不去……
<Freebuilder> blankland, 建議你自己用用，雖然好看
<jusss> blankland: cidian.dict.cn/home.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海词词典手机客户端下载_外研社词典下载_多语种词典下载 (@ dict.cn)
<blankland> 算了不用了，可能推荐那个的人也是比较小众
<smallzhan> 自己写个命令行去查 dict.cn 的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海词词典_在线词典_海量例句_在线翻译_内容最优质的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<jusss> 我感觉dict.cn还不错
<blankland> 那次看到有那么个命令行的词典
<blankland> dict.cn上没有linux客户端啊
<smallzhan> sdcv 吧
<blankland> 只有移动版和win,mac
<jusss> blankland: forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=118370
<smallzhan> 话说 xxx.tar.xz 本身的解压参数是哪个啊？ tar xf 用多了都不记得了，纯好奇
<foob> blankland: 系统自带的dict装上字典貌似就行了
<blankland> 每次都现--help……
<blankland> http://code.google.com/p/stardict-3/ 这个上不去怎么办
<^k^> ⇪ t: stardict-3 - StarDict is a Cross-Platform and international dictionary Software. - Google Project Hosting
<jusss> smallzhan: xz是z tar是j
<jusss> smallzhan: 错了
<jusss> tar是x
<smallzhan> j 是 bz2
<foob> blankland: 系统自带的字典，你装上字典就行了
<hoxily> gz 是 z？
<jusss> 对
<smallzhan> z 是 gz
<smallzhan> 其他的不记得了
<foob> jusss: xz是X
<foob> 大写
<jusss> 哦
<blankland> 谁能帮忙下载一下……
<jusss> 我都好几个月不用它了
<jusss> 一直再用很好用的好压123
<smallzhan> 。。。
<smallzhan> 大写 J
<foob> blankland: 系统自带的dict程序 你给他装上stardict的字典就行了
<blankland> 要得就是界面……
<jusss> smallzhan: 你在scheme里玩多线程和socket了没？里面有啥非阻塞函数没
<foob> 呵呵 ，我搞错了，大写J
<smallzhan> jusss: 没有，我很单纯的就拿来做了 sicp 的习题。。。
<smallzhan> foob: 刚 man 了下
<foob> 我下载 都找GZ或BZ的，一般不下XZ的
<foob> 记不清了
<jusss> smallzhan: 从来没做过sicp的习题，
<smallzhan> foob: 不用记啊， tar xf 会自动的
<foob> smallzhan: 这个还真不知道，以后省心了就，哈哈
<jusss> smallzhan: 用好压123最好了右键单击下就好了 :-)
<jusss> hoxily: 你也是用好压123吗？还是什么智能解压之类的
<hoxily> jusss: 7zip
<smallzhan> foob: 好多年前就这样了
<jusss> hoxily: 那你用360智能浏览器吗？我用过2135智能浏览器，感觉不错
<foob> 我没正式学过Linux，大部分的业余时间都玩游戏了
<hoxily> 对于含有中文路径的tar打包文件，解压出来就是乱码的。
<jusss> hoxily: 那是编码问题吧 或locale
<hoxily> jusss: 用Chrome
<foob> jusss: 用Firefox吧
<hoxily> jusss: 就是在Linux下LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 tar打包的文件，拿回Windows解包，乱码了。
<jusss> hoxily: 我装了ff seamonkey chrome opera comodo dragon ie32 ie64 7个浏览器
<blankland> 丧心病狂
<blankland> 搞前端？
<jusss> 没有
<jusss> 就是每个浏览器里存了离开时的网页，现在感觉浏览器还是有点不够用
 * smallzhan 有人看球?
<GODDOG> 都在看世界杯么？
<jiero> 早上好。我迟到了
<knownbad> 怀孕了？
<jiero> knownbad: 。
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad 找事情给自己做最简单。
<knownbad> 干嘛不追Destine去？
<jiero> knownbad:  Destine 不需要我追
<jiero> knownbad:  :) 她可以很幸福
<knownbad> Who?
<knownbad> 没人需要你追。
<knownbad> 老婆快回来了，得开始播种。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。对的。
<jiero> knownbad: 。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> knownbad:  我只是一厢情愿太久了
<knownbad> 我只知道别死心眼总有机会的。
<knownbad> 没这么漂亮让你心疼，太漂亮了让你心痛。
<jiero> knownbad: 我对漂亮与否很不在意的：平时不作判断。
<jiero> 死心眼，是啊。
<knownbad> 标准不高可能，没标准不可能。   这就是男人自欺欺人。
<knownbad> 我和老婆两人都是随便谈，随便交往，随便结婚来的。
<knownbad> 将来可能也随便就离了。。。呵呵
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。还好吧，你和你老婆，感觉我和她都特别认死理。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  外貌确实也在考虑范畴，不过我一般只看对方眼睛。。。
<knownbad> 屁啦，坑都是自己挖的。   越想不开挖的越深，死的更惨。
<jiero> knownbad: 对啊。我在挖，她不理踩就好了——反正我不是她喜欢的类
<jiero> :) 自己挖坑自己跳坑玩
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还在自撸？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你快去强暴老婆把。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 经常的事情
<gebjgd> jiero: 还用你来告诉我
<knownbad> 再怎么拒绝你的女人也可能心软，除非你逼的人喘不过气来。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。因为毕竟她要离开了。。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你也暴菊啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<knownbad> 她走不该吗？   强逼又如何？
<jiero> knownbad: 该。是我不对
 * jiero 是小虫子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁走了？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我试过，但老婆穷紧张屁眼一紧就没戏了。
<knownbad> 不就他那林黛玉嘛。
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他还有林黛玉？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他是不是没见过女人
<knownbad> 他左手写了林黛玉。
<knownbad> 噜的爽些。
<jiero> 。不知道啊。不知道啊。
<knownbad> 右手写的林志玲吧？
<knownbad> 左右开弓？
<jiero> 。。。。。
<jiero> 左右开弓就想到 打鸟
<knownbad> gebjgd: Google Nexus 5真给力，CDMA+GSM一身。
<knownbad> 之前真不知道这么好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧  国产随便一个机器都有
<knownbad> 打飞机和打鸟不是一样？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 双模
<knownbad> 哦，那我落伍了。
<knownbad> 但Nexus的品质和支援都好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你觉得好就行了  但是那价格可不便宜
<knownbad> 32G=$399?
<knownbad> 没买，没钱着。   除非现有机子坏了。
<jiero> 反正那些都不能公开标价， $100 的服务和质量保证费 + $200 基础竞争费  *>* 那就扯皮了
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不贵
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还不去睡？
<knownbad> 那个白痴都走了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在解压文明5
<gebjgd> knownbad: linux版本
<knownbad> 女儿呢？
<jiero> 总是这样，累了。
 * jiero 知道自己在哪里都不会清净。
<dengtk> 大家好
<dengtk> 第一次来
<^k^> dengtk:点点点.  07:12
<dengtk> 刚起床，不小心发现这里
<dengtk> 14.04装完中文后字体好丑
<jiero> 有点累。趴一下。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-14
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：ubuntu14.04 大部分软件在最大化后鼠标偏移 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460971 之前安装好以后一直没有问题，后来弄了conky，用goagent翻了墙， 然后firefox就开始不正常了，鼠标与真实位置偏移了一点，每次要点击某个地方都要往左上偏移一点才能点到， 开始时只有
<^k^>  ─> firefox有问题，还以为是firefox自己的问题， 但过了几天其他软件也开始不正常了，现在基本大部分软件都这样。 但是只有最大化 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2ptqIEyMEAACt5ytqIMYAALrDgJ4nu8AAK3_805.jpg 超级人性化的公园.你见过没有
<jiero> imtxc:  没想到 gimp 用户很多土豪呢。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  https://secure.flickr.com/groups/gimpusers/pool/with/14360008251/#photo_14360008251 用户组，里面的设备呃。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Flickr: The GIMP users Pool
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 将普通用户设置和root 用户一样的权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460973 想知道怎样将ubuntu创建的普通用户拥有root用户一样的权限？不用sudo 密码既可以拥有root 权限？ 网上有说更改/etc/passwd 文件中用户的组id，我的意思是想centos一样创建一个完整的用并且是ro
<^k^>  ─> ot 权限。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sandan — 2014-06-14 10:08
<jiero> onlylove: 你来干嘛。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 是一个坏孩子。
 * jiero 哦。不是孩子了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 装完宋体，界面全变成宋体，怎么变回去？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460976 为了能正常显示在Windows下创建的word文档，我拷贝了包括宋体在内的几个Windows字体到/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-windows，执行如下命令安装： mkfontscale、mkfontdir、fc-cache -fv 发现软件界面
<^k^>  ─> 全变成宋体了，但firefox显示页面中汉字变空白。 于是删除了ttf-windows目录，执行fc-cache -fv，发现软件还全是宋体，firefox页面中的 …
<Admdddd> 有人吗
<^k^> Admdddd:点点点.  11:44
<jiero> imtxc:  拍下了  FUJIFILM 富士 XQ1  当单反备机好不？
<jiero> 大约 1750元到手。
<Admiddd> 有人吗
<^k^> Admiddd:点点点.  11:57
<Admiddd> somewhere over the rainbow
<Adminddd> 有人吗
<^k^> Adminddd:点点点.  12:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18599.html 真TMD灵啊 : 一对夫妻来到一口许愿井旁。丈夫弯腰,许了个愿后往井里扔了一枚硬币。妻子也想许愿,但她弯腰时不小心翻入井里。丈夫惊呆了,然后笑着对自己说:"真TMD灵啊！ "
<Adminddd> http://www.gaozz.cn/SITE/?action-blogdetail-uid-1346-id-39723
<^k^> ⇪ t: Emacs设置默认字体 - 高资网资讯频道（高资网—高校师资网 高端资源网） 高校教师招聘专业、智能、免费的新型平台 - Powered by SupeSite
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:18
<onlylove> jusss: 玩lisp的都没来你回去吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Firefox OS应用能原生运行在Android上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460978 Mozilla将Firefox OS应用重新打包，使其不作修改就能运行在Android平台上。Android版Firefox用户在浏览器上访问https://marketplace.firefox.com，点击下载上面的应用，就能在Android上直接运行Firefox OS应用。 这项功
<^k^>  ─> 能还处于早期阶段，对Android平板的支持还不完善，部分应用可能还存在性能问题。Mozilla官方博客说，Web 和Open Web Apps是Firefox OS的 …
<jusss> onlylove: 这次不是lisp，是emacs
<jusss> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/313630
<onlylove> jusss: emacs的插件还是啥的也是lisp写的，imadper没来
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 搞了个pad mini
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你没在吗？
<zenNamaste> jusss: ?
<jusss> zenNamaste: onlylove刚才说你没在。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: 这种没用的话题, 别打扰我
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族为什么选择Ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460980 过去专注桌面系统的Ubuntu在两年前推出了Ubuntu for Android项目，后者像摩托罗拉Atrix 4G一样，支持通过扩展坞实现手机的更多功能。去年1月，酝酿多时的Ubuntu终于发布了Ubuntu Touch移动系统，正式踏足炙手可热的移
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我的erc配置字体后为啥出现2种字体 http://imagebin.org/313630
<zenNamaste> jusss: edit那里, 设置字体, 然后保存设置
<jusss> zenNamaste: edit哪里没设置字体选项
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我错, options
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你是说shift-单击？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 直接点呀
 * zenNamaste <- 不会配置emacs
 * zenNamaste <- 都是五年前随便网上抄的用到现在了. 
 * zenNamaste <- 好像黑了一把vimer
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你看，明显2种字体 http://imagebin.org/313631
<zenNamaste> topic加粗了而已. 不信你问 onlylove
<jusss> 哦
<jiero> 都是双休的好们。
<jiero> imtxc: 结果到了。。。确实糟糕。。买的这个三脚架竟然没中轴。。。终于意识到中轴的意义了，不用去拨弄腿就可以调整高度。。。
<Maya1> jie
<Maya1> jiero: 哈喽～
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何关掉右上角Empathy程序图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460982 我开机右上角会显示Empathy这个程序图标 QQ图片20140614125049.jpg 可是我的开机启动项没有东西的 启动程序管理器.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhx012 — 2014-06-14 12:55
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 小白求教windows8.1+windows7引导ubuntu的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460983 如题，本人小白在安装完ubuntu14.04后在win8.1用bcd添加引导，第一次进入ubuntu后，之后的引导全是ubuntu来完成，而且win7的引导没有了，求教怎样改回用windows8.1来完成引导，否则windows7根本无法
<^k^>  ─> 引导。。。。。而且ubuntu的引导界面不好看。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 LaySen — 2014-06-14 13:30
<jusss_> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  14:38
<jusss_> 好安静呀
<jusss_> 大家都在干什么呢？
<jusss_> ^k^: 你几岁了呀？
<gebjgd> jusss_: 你猜
<jusss_> ^k^: 你怎么不说话了呀
<jusss_> gebjgd: 6岁
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你现在是在天朝的作息时间生活吗？
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你那现在不是晚上2点了吗
<gebjgd> jusss_: 08:47的路过
<gebjgd> jusss_: 你连欧洲时间和美洲时间都不知道
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你不是在北美吗
<gebjgd> jusss_: 欧洲
<jusss_> gebjgd: 又回德国了？
<gebjgd> jusss_: 什么叫又回  一直在德国
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你不是前段时间去美国了吗，
<jusss_> 难道我又记错了？
<^k^> jusss_, .. 休息一下 ..  14:50
<^k^> jusss_, .. 休息一下 ..  14:51
<jusss_> 这。。。
<gshmu> jusss_: 你是不是没有关机？
<gshmu> jusss_: 改个名字再来吧
<gebjgd> jusss_: 去美国干嘛
<gebjgd> jusss_: 去年和前年在美国出差
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mkiIY7jzAAAu9FQ8EtMAALq3wL87ocAAC8M492.jpg 宠物的待遇
<gansteed> haskell-cn
<blankland> 午休
<onlylove> 快跑啊， jiero 又来啦！
<gebjgd> 哪里有整张专辑的下载
<gebjgd> 求音乐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的Ubuntu13.04升级到13.10后，出现了并排相同的多窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460984 我的Ubuntu13.04安装在虚拟机VMware Player中运行，好久没升级了。刚刚升级完，开机后变成下面的样子了： 1.PNG 开机输入密码的界面也是类似的 怎么回事？有什么解决办法？ 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢先！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomxue — 2014-06-14 15:25
<jiero> onlylove:  ... 切。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  三脚架不好使，要退了。
<jiero> onlylove:  看摄影那么多之后觉得摄影好无聊。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不懂浪漫
<onlylove> jiero: 摄影是光和影的美术
<_sssuj> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04的内存使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460985 最近装了一个ubuntu14.04，感觉界面用起来很舒服，于是美化了一番，使用了3D效果，结果打开资源管理一看，吓我一跳，我4G的内存，使用了3.6G了，其中init使用了2.5G，本来觉得内存挺大的，就没有配置swap，但这样
<^k^>  ─> 的内存消耗正常么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 差一毛钱 — 2014-06-14 16:00
<jiero> onlylove:  浪漫太过追求了。我从小讨厌艺术。
<onlylove> jiero: 你如果讨厌艺术，那你为啥还要玩摄影
<jiero> onlylove:  è®°è¿°
<jiero> onlylove:  到底啥是艺术。
<jiero> 就够难分了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你觉得不学好摄影能记述啥？摄影本身就是艺术好么
<onlylove> jiero: 或者对你来说，叫技术更合适？
<onlylove> jiero: 掌握光线，在底片上留下影像
<onlylove> jiero: 光和影的美术
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。算是吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 基本就是照着眼睛能看到的样子拍就是了。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果拍出来不是你看到的样子，咋办
<jusss> ,
<gshmu> ubuntu 能不能用vpngate
<gshmu> 怎么设置呢
<jusss> 什么是vpngate?
<gshmu> VPN的一种啊
<gshmu> jusss:
<jusss> gshmu: 没用过，不知道
<gshmu> jusss: 那就知道知道啊
<onlylove> vpn，就知道3中 pptp l2tp ipsec
<happyaron> 机器入了
<NoIE> www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-games-release-games-for-linux
<gshmu> onlylove: 我也知道
<jusss> onlylove: 对头
<gshmu> openvpn vpngate.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: VPN Gate - Public Free VPN Servers by University of Tsukuba (@ vpngate.net)
<onlylove> gshmu: 所以你说的vpngate是那种呢
<gshmu> 难道你就不能知道.net
<^k^> jusss: define:vpngate? not defined.
<gshmu> l2tp
<jusss> 小k延迟怎么这么高呀？
<lainme> gshmu: 用networkmanager，然后参考其它系统的设置。貌似不能设置l2tp，openvpn可以
<onlylove> jusss: 小K的延迟，现在得用小时算
<gshmu> 我只看到了pptp
<gshmu> 然后装了个l2tp貌似是客户端
<lainme> gshmu: 是插件，要装。搜下
<lainme> 哦，现在也有l2tp的插件了
<gshmu> 新立德找的
<lainme> networkmanager-openvpn
<jusss> lainme: help! 在emacs里设置mark c-shift-2还是被系统拦截了怎么设置标记呀?c-space也被拦截
<gshmu> lainme: 感谢
<lainme> jusss: 我是vim用户
<lainme> networkmanager-l2tp
<onlylove> jusss: 问imtxc和imadper去
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> imtxc: win的emacs 设置标记按 c-shift-2也被系统拦截了，咋办
<jusss> c-shift也是切换输入法在win下
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是开着qq
<onlylove> jusss: 我不记得系统会拦截ctrl+shift
<gshmu> lainme: 貌似vpngate不是给linux用户用的
<gshmu> 还是他默认linux的都是天才
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，后面少了个和其他键，ctrl+shift还是会拦截的
<onlylove> gshmu: 他认为linux桌面没人用，服务器又不需要（或者他不支持）
<lainme> gshmu: 你可以认为他们不会
<gshmu> onlylove: 他是觉得linux的没有人不会配置VPN，用不到说明
<gshmu> lainme: 他认为linux的肯定用不到傻瓜式说明
<jusss> ssh比vpn方便多了，再加上现在有了更流行的shadowsocks
<jusss> 差点打成shadysocks :-)
<gshmu> jusss: 给个具体的
<gshmu> jusss: pip install shadowsocks 怎么用之后
<gshmu> 给个具体能翻墙的
<jusss> gshmu: 我windows,github上有现成的，for win for android都有
<gshmu> windows
<jusss> gshmu: 你既然装上了何不先man下再搜索呢，这种例子估计也不少
<gshmu> 我想知道然后怎么翻墙
<yunfan> onlylove: 挫 ios上的app不能fork
<yunfan> 不能想不越狱都难了
<jusss> onlylove: 突然发现emacs一个很棒的特性跟xterm一样，选中就进剪切板了貌似
<onlylove> jusss: 你问RMS去吧，我还没用过emacs
<yunfan> jusss: 这是X的特性
<onlylove> yunfan: 你高估iosL
<onlylove> yunfan: windows哪里来的X
<jusss> yunfan: 我这是盗版win7
<onlylove> jusss: 你不用强调盗版
<onlylove> jusss: 我不认为你具备购买正版的能力，2000软不是小数目
<onlylove> jusss: 500软的那个，你会疯掉的
<jusss> 我记得系统好像有两个东西，一个叫主缓冲区，一个叫剪切板，鼠标选中的进主缓冲区
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我折腾过那个
<yunfan> jusss: cygwin?
<jusss> 但xterm可以设置鼠标选中直接进剪切板
<jusss> yunfan: 没有呀，就是emacs 23.3 for windows
<lainme> onlylove: home premium还行吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没高估他 应该是安全策略问题
<jusss> lainme: home版要600人民币呢
<yunfan> 不过这样搞是诚心跟程序员做对呢
<onlylove> lainme: 用惯全功能的以后，再用那些真心受不了，而且500的是home basic
<onlylove> lainme: 其实professional够用
<lainme> onlylove: 好吧，我的预装home premium
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Matlab2014a for Unix/Mac（中文带破解） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460986 终于放出了破解补丁，可以放心使用了，虽然linux下有一大堆开源的数学软件，例如octave，scilab，但有时还是不能完全代替matlab。 这次的matlab是中文版，各位请笑纳。 以下是链接：htt空格p://空格pa
<onlylove> lainme: home premium功能基本全了
<onlylove> lainme: 不过我习惯解锁adminstrator用
<jusss> onlylove: 能解锁system吗？据说xp能解锁system账户
<onlylove> jusss: 扯
<onlylove> jusss: 能解锁毛system
<jusss> 最高权限呀 system
<onlylove> jusss: 可以获取最高权限，但是不能解锁
<onlylove> jusss: 确实能获取system权限
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么获取system权限在win7？麻烦不
<gshmu> openvpn  vpngate 怎么设置
<onlylove> jusss: 这个没研究，懒得折腾，你要那权限做啥
<gshmu> 这混蛋都要导入一个文件
<onlylove> jusss: 对windows来说，administrator够用了
<jusss> onlylove: 最高权限多好呀，我一直都是root登录的
<jusss> onlylove: 在win上也能使用最高权限才好
<onlylove> jusss: 你是死的次数少了
<onlylove> jusss: linux我都用普通用户，需要的时候sudo下
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我的arch还没被我搞挂过，去年7月份装的系统在vbox里，直接升级到最新版本都没崩溃
<gshmu> 我表示都用sudo，这才是正解
<lainme> gshmu: 是要导入 http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager
<^k^> ⇪ ti: openvpn - How can I use a .ovpn file with Network Manager? - Ask Ubuntu
<jusss> onlylove: vbox里的版本13.07.01 直接升级到最新版本的arch, 都没崩溃，arch果然棒！
<jusss> onlylove: 你的debian敢这样搞吗
<onlylove> gshmu: 必要的时候还是要su下的，sudo只是临时的
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 用ipsec吧.
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 别的vpn太麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 你吓唬谁呢，
<gshmu> onlylove: sudo -i
<onlylove> jusss: 我debian还没死过，直接从lenny上都没问题
<zenNamaste> gshmu: openvpn的话, 用ovpn
<onlylove> jusss: 你当是ubuntu啊，1304上1310都死
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 没有l2tp选项，装了个基本没法配置
<jusss> onlylove: 从lenny上到这个jessie什么的？
 * zenNamaste 只信任ipsec
<onlylove> jusss: 从stable上sid不和玩似的
<onlylove> jusss: 不过lenny好久了，现在大概找不到了
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，不敢玩的就ubuntu一家
<jusss> 还是win好不用担心升级挂掉的问题，
<jusss> onlylove: ubuntu那么多非主流的东西还说不敢玩？
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 换ipsec呀孩子
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 再说吧
<gshmu> 上不了谷歌 有点郁闷
<onlylove> jusss: win是不用担心升级挂掉，你升级一次就知道了
<yunfan> 人都是要死的
<jusss> zenNamaste: erc里面的文字为啥不能mark呀？
<onlylove> jusss: 升级之后，你的想法就是，我靠，重装
<zenNamaste> jusss: mark是什么意思?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 标记？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 鼠标选中的倒是可以， mark就是做标记 c-@ c-w
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 标记是什么意思?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 标记的效果是什么?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 高亮
<zenNamaste> jusss: 为了跳回来?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 为了添加到kill-ring?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 为了c-y...
<zenNamaste> jusss: 那你用 (kill-ring-save)就行了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是高亮, 是复制
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我不知道是不是默认bound, 反正我这里是alt + w
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 在windows上，mark最明显的效果就是高亮
<zenNamaste> onlylove: .... ... 没人问windows呀...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 别拿着你的emacs和他比，他在win上用emacs
<jusss> zenNamaste: 额，我的是emacs for windows...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我就是想弄清了 jusss 想要什么效果, 才一直追问mark是啥的.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 所以呢? M-w 不能用?
<jusss> zenNamaste: this mark is not actived now
<jusss> 没d
<zenNamaste> jusss: 你看看你的M-w绑定的是什么函数?
<zenNamaste> C-h k M-w  然后告诉我函数名
<jusss> zenNamaste: c-h m-w is undefined
<zenNamaste> C-h k M-w
<zenNamaste> 有个k
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不会用就别勉强了... 乖乖的用vim挺好的
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我是积重难返了.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不过我现在用vim的时间快跟emacs一样多了
<jusss> zenNamaste: kill-ring-save
<zenNamaste> jusss: 跟我的一样呀
<zenNamaste> 没理由不行呀
<jusss> zenNamaste: 能不一样吗，默认配置
<zenNamaste> jusss: 那我不知道为什么你不能mark, 我这里非常好用
<zenNamaste> ste> jusss: 为
<zenNamaste> 你看, 我这个就是粘贴过来的
<jusss> zenNamaste: m-w贴前2行看看
<zenNamaste> amaste> 没理由不行呀
<zenNamaste> <jusss> zenNamaste: 能不一样吗，默认配置  [17:19]
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> jusss: 那我不知道为什么你不能mark, 我这里非常好用
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> ste> jusss: 为
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我这鼠标选中的没问题可以直接c-y <zenNamaste> <jusss> zenNamaste: 能不一样吗，默认配置  [17:19]
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我 C-@ 选的
<jusss> 感觉emacs的缓冲区切换没screen的好使
<jusss> 用数字来代替文件名
<onlylove> rms当年写emacs的时候，想把它搞成啥样呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你猜
<gebjgd> onlylove: 估计就是人不人 鬼不鬼的样子
<happyaron> zenNamaste:  正式成感动牙膏厂用户了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样实现像windows 8那能的分屏功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460990 我把当前窗口移动到左边，窗口自动靠左边占半屏显示，把窗口移到右边，窗口自动靠右边占半屏显示。鼠标称到中间，可以调整两边窗口的大小。 我要的不是平铺式窗口管理器。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 xxxcjr — 2014-06-14 18:06
<onlylove> happyaron: 入手了？
<happyaron> onlylove: en
<gshmu> :-!
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜无敌伞壕
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有一个上套的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 什么上套
<gebjgd> happyaron: 单反
<happyaron> en
<Maya1> 哈喽~
<Maya1> 吃了咩~
<Freebuilder> 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 有钱荣.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 摔起来过瘾吗? 改天借我摔摔?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: EF 50mm F1.4 USM  <-  买个这个?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 摔还是算了……怪吓人的。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不买
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那你现在什么镜头?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我能说比那个高达么……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 土豪...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: f1.1的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 2470 f2.8
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 第一个头不可能定焦啊，除非塑料痰盂
<zenNamaste> 佳能EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM  <-  这个?
<zenNamaste> 我擦!
<zenNamaste> 这个镜头1.2w左右吧?
<happyaron> ...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 土豪荣... 拜
 * zenNamaste 我去改topic
<happyaron> 妹的。。。
 * zenNamaste aron超越adam成为频道第一土豪?
 * zenNamaste 吃饭去
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 阿当看不上这机器和镜头的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 别闹, adam才舍不得买呢
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 哈苏，莱卡，才是他会关注的。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 镜头没有蔡司怎么有闲心。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... 好吧
<happyaron> 一段时间内没预算了，所以剩下的只能穷折腾了。
<Freebuilder> 無聊
<Freebuilder> QQ 登不上，MM 把不到
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/301299.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 默认 Unity 8 桌面的 Ubuntu 14.10 测试镜像已提供下载_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<NoIE> ubuntu 会不会像 win8 一样，重视移动用户而忽略桌面用户？
<Freebuilder> 醜
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu14.04 php5关于sendmail的设定问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460992 之前用12.04的时候配置一切正常，后来重新架设到14.04上发现 内置的已经没用sendmail了 并且php中调用mail()有些不正常，有同样遇到这类问题的咩？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 f39516046 — 2014-06-14 19:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • man chmod 中等号那段描述没看明白,求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460993 man chmod 中等号那段描述没看明白,求帮助 = causes them to be added and causes unmentioned bits to be removed except that a directory's unmentioned set user and group ID bits are not affected. 这句: except that a directory's unmentioned
<^k^>  ─> set user and group ID bits are not affected. 看不明白,that a directory's是什么意思?文件所在目录?还是一个目录本身? 另外,这种except如何通过实 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 为什么14.04的cd没有alternate？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460994 为什么14.04的CD没有alternate，只有desktop和server。 http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ 12.04等之前的版本都有，要等一段时间吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiiing — 2014-06-14 20:37
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 跑步没
<gshmu> 问一个问题，git项目中发现.gitignore中的文件是怎么回事？
<gshmu> 我确信我没有看错。
<gshmu> 不是我本地的项目，是刚刚clone下的项目
<gshmu> 通过网页浏览验证了我的想法
<gshmu> zenNamaste: onlylove: lainme: jusss: 看我刚发的问题
<onlylove> gshmu: 我不用git，
<jusss> gshmu: 我不怎么回git
<jusss> -1s/回/回
<gshmu> 我相信大家，goagent中忽略的证书文件，在项目中出现了。
<gshmu> 我不知道这意味这什么，。。。
<jusss> -4,.s/回/会
<jusss> onlylove: 你看我这次正则写对了没
<onlylove> jusss: 你这是啥的正则，我不知道
<gshmu> 可以加上[]么？ jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 正则替换的话，我记得是 s///
<gshmu> s!!!替换的一个
<jusss> onlylove: ex的正则 :-)
<onlylove> jusss: ex不会用，vim的正则，%s///g全文全局替换
<gshmu> 我有种不好的预感
<jusss> gshmu: []的正则不会用还，
<gshmu> jusss: []表示字符
<jusss> onlylove: vim的也是继承ex的
<gshmu> [.] 等于\. 中文的我干的多，加上安全
<onlylove> jusss: 那我也看不到前面的数字啥意思，没用过
<jusss> onlylove: 全局直接%就行了，%等于1,$
<gshmu> 不过最好查阅下官方文档 看是否支持unicode
<jusss> onlylove: 行号呀，行编辑器最重要的操作就是行号
<gshmu> vim 我用的最多就是替换hosts
<onlylove> jusss: 我就sed用过行号
<jusss> gshmu: 删除1行到999行，直接1,999d就行了
<gshmu> %s/#127/#\n127/s
<gshmu> jusss: 你给我说这个干什么
<jusss> gshmu: 发错了
<gshmu> vim 我还是知道12的
<gshmu> 有没有用git的，我觉得我发现的问题挺严重的。。。
<gshmu> 证书泄漏，我发现的是一个bug
<gshmu> 忽略的文件按理是不应该出现的！！！
<jusss> onlylove: 在emacs里我总是下意识的按j...
<alvin_rxg> Jun 13 09:04        jusss | <jusss> alvin_rxg: 死bot暴露了。。。我特意取消http的                        [14:55]
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 人机合一了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你没救了，回vim吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你没救了，回vim吧
<gshmu> jusss: 你没救了，回vim吧
<jusss> 再玩2天，动态作用域还没玩呢
<gshmu> 我是超级bot
<gshmu> jusss: 不听劝啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 昨天跑了, 今天没有
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 昨天hiit, 跑了7个循环, 趴下了..
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 今天一会儿做室内的hiit好了
<onlylove> hiit是咩？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 高强度间歇训练
<zenNamaste> onlylove: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQ4NzI0MzE2
<lainme> maplebeats: 我平时不看微信的……
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 斯巴达500锻炼 － (HIIT)高强度间歇训练 超清—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<foob> 有用Emacs做Web前端的吗？
<onlylove> emacs做web前端是啥概念
<zenNamaste> 为什么会有这么惨无人道的需求?
<lainme> 又来个emacs的
<zenNamaste> 哦, 是说用emacs开发web前段?
<foob> 随便 问问
<foob> zenNamaste: 嗯
<zenNamaste> lainme: 这个频道里用emacs的人都走光了
<zenNamaste> 都走了... 不是"走光" 了
 * zenNamaste 脑洞太大.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 三斤半太尼玛沉了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，走了的意思，有 去世 、 归西
<foob> 目测Emacs现在发展很慢啊
<zenNamaste> foob: 相比于vim, 发展很快乐
<zenNamaste> 了
<foob> zenNamaste: 快在那里？
<zenNamaste> foob: 你自己看看emacs23 -> 24的改动
<zenNamaste> foob: 再看看vim最近做过什么改动
<zenNamaste> foob: 就知道了.
<zenNamaste> foob: 去搜changelog去
<foob> zenNamaste: 为什么 我感觉Emacs的插件不如Vim的?
<zenNamaste> foob: 比如?
<zenNamaste> foob: 你觉得不如就不如吧
 * zenNamaste 羡慕vim的启动速度
<foob> zenNamaste: 也许是中文的资料比较旧和少吧
<zenNamaste> foob: 需要资料吗? 一个编辑器而已
<foob> zenNamaste: 配置你总得看资料吧
<zenNamaste> foob: 五年前四处抄来的, 用到现在了
<zenNamaste> foob: 最近两年只配置过mu4e之类的东西
<foob> 我的配置也是
<foob> zenNamaste: 主要是我想学Web的东西啊
<foob> 貌似Emacs没什么中文的资料
<zenNamaste> foob: 为啥要中文资料..
<foob> zenNamaste: 因为默认的HTML-Mode不好用
<zenNamaste> 还有人用html-mode?
<jiero> imtxc zenNamaste  我没买那个 富士 XQ1，有点后悔呢。
<zenNamaste> foob: 虽然我一行html都不会写, 但是我还是知道大家都在用 web-mode或者nxhtml mode
<foob> 好吧，我baidu去
<zenNamaste> foob: 而且, 就算不知道, 我也知道有个网站叫google ... 搜索以下关键词: emacs mode for html
<foob> google上不去，没VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐壕
<zenNamaste> https://github.com/fxbois/web-mode
<^k^> ⇪ ti: fxbois/web-mode · GitHub
<zenNamaste> jiero: 买东西总是会后悔的
<slucx> msg happyaron 请教shadowsocks的用法
<happyaron> slucx: 没用过
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<slucx> 哦
<jiero> zenNamaste:  噢。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  也是。
<zenNamaste> slucx: 还能怎么用? 你啥客户端?
<happyaron> jiero: 你的三脚架到了？
<zenNamaste> slucx: 直接-c 指定你的配置文件然后就开了本地代理了呀
<slucx> 汗，少/ 没打上
<zenNamaste> slucx: 还有, 除非你认识对方, 不然别/msg
 * jusss 总是下意识的在emacs里按j...
<zenNamaste> jusss: 把j扣下来
 * zenNamaste 哎, hiit去
<jiero> happyaron: 到了
 * jiero 拜拜 leeeee
<happyaron> jiero: 效果如何
<jiero> happyaron:  也就那样了。。至少够高了1
<happyaron> 哦
<jiero> happyaron: 能和我眼睛差不多
<leeeee> 拜我作甚 给我送点吃的来
<happyaron> 还挺合适
<jiero> happyaron: 土豪，买点好的。
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。你的未知没变对吧。
<jiero> leeeee: 住址
<leeeee> 还没啊。。
<happyaron> jiero: 暂时没预算
<happyaron> jiero: 先手举着捏些日子。
<jiero> happyaron: 你的预算都投资了，直接用信用卡就好了
<happyaron> jiero: 1.75kg 真心伤不起。
<leeeee> 可是我是现在要吃。。、
<jiero> leeeee:  我给你叫外卖好不。
<happyaron> jiero: 以为之前借的那个机器够重了，结果这个实际端起来还要重不少。
<leeeee> 算了吧 我在我姐家‘
<happyaron> leeeee: 叫你姐做吃的
<happyaron> leeeee: 不做就捣蛋
<slucx> lol
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。那就直接吃原料
<jiero> leeeee: 直接吃原料是很好的解决反感
<jiero> 方案
<jiero> happyaron:  你得到新机器了？
<leeeee> 我姐不给做。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我这个才 800克。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，今天。no zuo no die，断手腕的节奏。
<jiero> leeeee: 切，让你吃原料你都不干
<leeeee> 她也不会做。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 叫你姐夫做
<jiero> happyaron: 胸架子？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我姐夫去上班了
<happyaron> jiero: 没架子呢啊，暂时也补买。
<happyaron> 也不买。
<jiero> leeeee: 快速找个配方照着做就好了
<happyaron> leeeee: 你们姐俩大眼瞪小眼了只能，lol
<jiero> leeeee: 所以我很讨厌中餐，一定要切，我喜欢大块的
 * jiero 直接吃甜蒜 炸肉 炸鱼，极度厌恶切小的习惯。。。
<jusss> onlylove: github上linux怎么5个月没更新恶劣/
<leeeee> 我姐家都是她婆婆做饭的。。原材料也没有。。
<jusss> 更新了
<jiero> leeeee: 直接叫外卖！
<zenNamaste> jusss: kernel有cgit的, 不要用github的那个.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 嫌沉?
<jiero> leeeee: 披萨送货上门，也就35元？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 送我呀. 我不嫌弃他
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我不嫌。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<leeeee> == 没有。。
<jusss> zenNamaste: soga
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。你真该找个单反镜头+单电机身
<zenNamaste> jusss: 你都玩kernel了?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 为了不被你钻空子，就当我是另类炫机器。
<happyaron> jiero: 没事几天就好了，刚开始玩那时也觉得手腕快断了。
<jiero> happyaron: 要长焦干嘛你
<happyaron> jiero: 不是长焦……
<happyaron> 只是死沉而已。
<jiero> happyaron: 不长焦一般不超过1公斤啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只会编译安装 firmware
<zenNamaste> <happyaron> 只是死沉而已。  <-- 你就是嫌沉呀
<jiero> happyaron: 才一公斤你就不行了？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 送我嘛
<happyaron> jiero: 哪个零件都没超过一公斤。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 这是另类的炫机器，幸福的苦恼。lol
<jiero> happyaron: 机身一般在410g到800g之间啊。
<zenNamaste> ..............................................................................
<jusss> zenNamaste: 木有
<zenNamaste> jusss: 什么没有?
<jiero> happyaron: 镜头在200g-600g之间
<happyaron> jiero: 机身装备完950g的路过。
<happyaron> jiero: 镜头805g
<jiero> happyaron: 你加太多额外部件了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 木有玩kernel呀
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 没，就是加上电池，950g
<jiero> happyaron: 都顶级的你。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 电池和存储卡，别的什么都没加
<jiero> happyaron: 就是壕
 * happyaron wtf
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 怎么说也不能给你机会让你要去啊。lol
<jiero> happyaron: 中低端单反都轻
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol
<zenNamaste> jusss: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<happyaron> jiero: 毛线，8000块的机器装好就很有机会做到1.5kg。
 * zenNamaste cent os 7 public qa 赛高!
<happyaron> jiero: 中端机器吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  8000块的机身就是果断高端了把。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 单机身 8000.。。
<happyaron> jiero: 8000多点的套机。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 对于我们来说是高端
<zenNamaste> jiero: 对于 happyaron 来说将将入门
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐壕
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不一样的.
<happyaron> 卧槽
<jiero> 8000多机身+2万多镜头 happyaron
<zenNamaste> jiero: 对于adam来说, 哈苏只是中端
<jiero> 嗯
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我是370元的相机啊
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你能不黑么
<happyaron> jiero: 套机，是带镜头的
<leeeee> 真豪
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 对于 happyaron 来说, 5D3只是中端 其他的都是入门
<jiero> happyaron:  豪迈
<happyaron> jiero zenNamaste http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00EH9V95U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402753600&sr=8-1&keywords=70D
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canon 佳能-Canon 佳能 EOS 70D 数码单反套机(EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<happyaron> zenNamaste jiero 带镜头不到8000
<abc-phone> 还让不让穷人活了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.HMA9HY&id=36700043388&ns=1#detail   你的高端货
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ HASSELBLA 瑞典 哈苏相机/哈苏H5D-40/50/60/200 全新现货-淘宝网 价格:250000.00
<leeeee> 用你的感动多拍点美照
 * hoxily 抱抱 leeeee
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 这是蛋蛋的入门货，可是对我来说超过高端太多了。
<jusss> zenNamaste: emacs切缓冲区除了c-x b还有别的方法吗？
<happyaron> leeeee: 慢慢练了。。。
<leeeee> hoxily：乖
<zenNamaste> jusss: 有呀. C-x B
<jusss> zenNamaste: 缓冲区的名字那么长，总不能都手打吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 习惯了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 或者你自己绑定
<jiero> happyaron: 今天我要买 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00GFDDJAE/ref=gb1h_img_c-3_2132_7cf3cf34?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=138SG4MM8P8WE6SY20W2&pf_rd_i=755653051&pf_rd_p=151362132 都犹豫而没买。。。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Fujifilm 富士-FUJIFILM 富士 XQ1 数码相机(黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<zenNamaste> jusss: ido mode 呀
<leeeee> happyaron：多自拍点美照哦、
<happyaron> leeeee: 这个搞不定。
 * jiero 也想要 1750的卡片机
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我一台都没有
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你卖掉一房子，买一排
<zenNamaste> jusss: 错了, 不叫这个名字
<happyaron> jiero: 富二代
<zenNamaste> 就是ido
<leeeee> happyaron：美女不自拍？！蓉蓉姐好谦虚
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。去一边耍去，富一代
<zenNamaste> jusss: ido
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 没有房子
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 我明天上街拍妹子。
<jusss> zenNamaste: 哦
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么着
 * jiero 以后不拍妹子了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我的C-x b 绑定到了 (ido-switch-buffer)
<zenNamaste> jusss: 好用百倍
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我只有一台电脑，，
<happyaron> jiero: 不能偷拍啊
<happyaron> jiero: 大大方方邀片
<Freebuilder> http://www.56.com/u81/v_OTUxNzAxMzQ.html
<Freebuilder> 这个音乐好屌的样子，谁知道名字？
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ 易筋经十二式（完整教学版）（国家体育总局）_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 当然注意好随时跑路，以免挨揍。
<jiero> happyaron:  其实我对拍妹子真没什么兴趣。。。
 * jiero 很少拍人。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 那就拍点别的什么
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 用 网易或者微信可以识别
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, ？
<jiero> happyaron: 你跑不动哈
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 。你能见到想要拍的妹子。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 我这儿妹子多了……
<jiero> happyaron: 你敢跑，妹子砸了你的设备。
<happyaron> jiero: 肯定带着就跑。
<jiero> happyaron: 人家一定要你拍好才罢休
<jiero> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 识别音乐的名字
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 不懂
<jiero> happyaron: 小肉肉 super meat boy
<happyaron> 啥意思
<happyaron> jiero: 你用啥镜头的
<jiero> happyaron:  我。。。现在手里的相机是 Canon Powershot 210S
<jiero> happyaron: 还有自己的 松下FH6，都是不可换镜头的。可以拿到 nikon D90套头  18-105mm
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 百度音乐手机版 有这个功能  用mic来听音乐 就能告诉你是什么音乐
<happyaron> jiero: powershot也很不错的
<zenNamaste> Freebuilder: ^^
<happyaron> jiero: 头都尼玛是红圈，
<jiero> happyaron:  就这个 http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%B0%BC%E5%BA%B7-%E5%8D%95%E5%8F%8D%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E7%9B%B8%E6%9C%BAD90-%E5%A5%97%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002PY73L8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402572353&sr=8-1&keywords=nikon+d90
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Nikon 尼康-尼康 单反数码相机D90（18-105/3.5-5.6VR ）套机-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱[d90 单反套机]
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 嗯，最好跟 Freebuilder `说， 她需要
<happyaron> en
<Freebuilder> 随缘《太极张三丰》
<zenNamaste> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/258945
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Canon 佳能 EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM 镜头 12999元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> foob: https://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnu-emacs-24-3-will-release-soon.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GNU Emacs 24.3 即将发布 — LinuxTOY
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 壕你要败这个？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 搜出来的都是(ido-mode )
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你说emacs24.3? 我已经下载了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你发的那个头
<zenNamaste> jusss: 就是这个
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 85 1.2
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我没相机, 买头干嘛? 当单筒望远镜?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好主意
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 把emacs烧录到fpga上面
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 高级
<jiero> happyaron:  你倒是可以买 ebay 镜头
<jiero> happyaron: 不行，然后从ebay 卖掉都好。
<tmick> 12.04直接在线升级到14.04系统软件会不会出问题
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，58同城神马的
<tmick> 软件不兼容啊
 * jiero 曾经很害怕女孩子喜欢自己，最近很怕某个女孩子不喜欢自己。
<jusss> zenNamaste: 用ido好像还是需要c-x b调出缓冲区列表再用c-s选择对吧？不用打缓冲区名字了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 缓冲区的名字, 随便输入一两个任意位置的字母, 就能出现了, 然后直接回车就好了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: hiit能锻炼你的心肺能力？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 研究结果是, 好过慢跑几倍吧. 我不确定
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 表示怀疑
<zenNamaste> freeflying: hiit的研究本来就是为了锻炼心肺的倒是真的. 减肥只是副作用
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 最近没啥机会跑步
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那就试试看hiit吧, 室内都可以
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 话说我现在申请中信卡一点难度都没了
<happyaron> freeflying: 真壕
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你是金壕卡壕, 申请当然没难度了..
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 一下子我就弱爆了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 猴叔儿才是真壕
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 周五下午申请了个IGH的金卡，晚上就短信通过初审了
<zenNamaste> <freeflying> zenNamaste: 话说我现在申请中信卡一点难度都没了  <-  作为一名职业屌丝, 当我看到这句话的时候, 内心是十分镇定的. 因为在我看来, 以后总几十亿欧元的身家, 银行都需要管候总借钱, 办张卡怎么会有难度呢? 候总的顶级白金卡用来玩四副牌的斗地主都足够了.
<freeflying> happyaron: 开始搞信用了，我等屌丝还是多刷卡，攒信用啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这么快.. 我比你早申请, 现在还在审核
<timck> 谁在用ubuntu 14.04
 * zenNamaste 看来我是凶多吉少了...
<zenNamaste> timck: 我.
<timck> 对比12.04如何
<timck> 14.04也是长期版
<timck> LTS
<timck> 准备更新到14.04
<zenNamaste> timck: 没用过1204. 只能对比804, 行不行?
<skysugar> 你们的centos是怎么连接psk加密的wifi啊
<timck> 0808不能用啊，好多软件包都找不到
<timck> 0804
<zenNamaste> timck: 自己编译呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 撸了个SPG一夜升金，考虑下周要不要去住住SPG的
<timck> 14.04对硬件兼容如何
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 10.04
<zenNamaste> spg是啥?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: spg是啥?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我去.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 喜达屋?!
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 是啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 候总, 以后这种奢侈的东西跟我说, 我会羞愧的跳楼的....
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 其实我最需要的是, 一个价格合理, 然后覆盖特别广的酒店的打折卡
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 覆盖广, 特别重要. ihg做的还好
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你去申请C社的FAE职位好乐，看看C社FAE出差都住啥就知道了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我知道呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过, 还是, 算了...
<jiero> zenNamaste:  青年旅社。。。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 那才是真壕啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我的目标不是为了住宾馆, 而是出去玩的时候能有宾馆住..
<timck> 还是不升级到14.04，稳定压倒一切，更新新系统还要弄好多的东西
<timck> 现在平稳抵挡一切
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我看我还是继续撸IGH吧，账号里已经有了2w+积分了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 2w+...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 打土豪分田地, 来不来?
 * zenNamaste 最后一组hiit走起
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 室内咋做
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQ4NzI0MzE2
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 斯巴达500锻炼 － (HIIT)高强度间歇训练 超清—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:spg not defined.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开terminal，dpi就会被重置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460996 试用了一个fedora+kde的版本--korora dpi调整为120，但是只要打开konsole（kde下面的terminal），dpi就会重置为96，注销再登录会恢复为120. 如此循环。 请问 怎么办呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 iyueyun — 2014-06-14 22:24
<MeaCu1pa> ..
<jusss> zenNamaste: 为什么在elisp里经常用`代替' ?
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  你还或者胖叔
<foob> skysugar: 我帮你看一下我这的Wifi设置
<skysugar> foob,好的
<foob> skysugar: WPA2，如果单是Wpa
<foob> 貌似手机上有个软件能轻易破解你的密码
<skysugar> 我这边是wpa2-psk加密方式
<skysugar> centos的NetworkManage不支持这个加密方式
<skysugar> 你能进路由器看看你的加密方式是什么吗？
<foob> skysugar: 我看看
<skysugar> 恩
<foob> skysugar: 加密类型是PSK
<foob> 无线安全模式用的WPA／WPA2
<skysugar> 0 0  能连接上吗
<foob> 一切正常
<skysugar> 我这里无法连接 提示认证错误
<freeflying> zenNamaste:壕蛋蛋居然去酒店看球了，真心壕啊
<foob> skysugar: 这个。。。。我那都没动一切默认的
<skysugar> 哦  你centos什么版本的？
<foob> 6.5
<foob> X64
<skysugar> 一样啊 - -
<foob> 你不会是密码搞错了吧
<skysugar> 不会的  手机就是用那个密码连接的
<foob> 那不知道了
<ofan> 用wpa2
<ofan> wpa还是不够安全
<skysugar> 恩 路由器是wpa2-psk的加密方式
<skysugar> 但是centos貌似不支持这个加密方式
<jusss> ofan: wrong turn 5部看过了没
<jusss> ofan: 我前天下了这5部还没看
<ofan> jusss: 没
<foob> skysugar: 手机能上电脑应该 也能上
<ofan> jusss: 话说
<foob> 手机不也是Linux内核么
<ofan> jusss: 你喜欢看恐怖的，不如玩游戏来的殆尽
<ofan> 带劲
<jusss> ofan: 接着又看了butterfly effect 3,下了1还没看，3里面17分钟左右有段很激情的画面
<skysugar> foob,恩  不知道哪里还不对   我先试试换个加密方式
<jusss> 怎么突然安静了？
<suokunlong> 有人在最近升级ubuntu 14.04之后有没有遇到过javascript的奇怪的问题
<foob> 有做Web前端的没，给指条路呗
<foob> 学什么感觉都是很迷茫的样子
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 刚洗澡去了... 你跟adam, happyaron 是频道三大土豪, 做出什么事情都不会让我觉得奇怪
<zenNamaste> skysugar: cent os 6.5不能连psk? 你自己的问题. 别怪cent os
 * zenNamaste 喵的, 6.5 是我当qe时候测得, 怎么可能会有这么严重的问题
<skysugar> zenNamaste,我也没怨啊，我只是问问大家有没有遇到这样的问题。
<zenNamaste> skysugar: 恩. 这种问题 是你用户态程序设置问题
<skysugar> zenNamaste,应该是，我还在研究是什么问题导致的。
<onlylove> skysugar: wpa_supplicant
<zenNamaste> skysugar: 看log呗
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这货我就没成功过...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你只要装了这个就成貌似，我用的wicd
<foob> zenNamaste: Centos什么时候加入的BCM4313支持的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦. wicd还好.
<zenNamaste> foob: 谁知道, 不关注bcm的驱动.
<skysugar> onlylove,wpa_supplicant 我也用过，  但是还是不行
<foob> 我记得半年前还得我自己编译老驱动，新驱动编译失败，这回装上，升级了下内核就OK
<zenNamaste> skysugar: 用netctl吧
<skysugar> 驱动为装好了   都能搜索到wifi了   就是连接不上
<skysugar> zenNamastr,好的   我试试
<onlylove> skysugar: 有个东西我得和你说下，你把路由的essid恢复出厂，如果你改过
<zenNamaste> foob: netctl有个自动化工具, 叫wifi menu 很傻很方便, 不过不知道centos里面有没有包
<skysugar> onlylove,essid没改  是默认的
<zenNamaste> foob: 不行就wicd-cli
<zenNamaste> wifi radar是个渣渣
<foob> zenNamaste: 我这没问题
<zenNamaste> foob: 没啥问题?
<foob> 一切正常，就是感觉网络偶尔会卡，不知道到底是那的原因
<zenNamaste> foob: wifi-menu没问题?
<foob> zenNamaste: 没问题
<zenNamaste> foob: 哦.
<zenNamaste> foob: 我没在centos里面用过wifi-menu, 不知道centos有没有它的包
 * zenNamaste 大爱rhel7
<foob> zenNamaste: 出问题的是skysugar
<foob> Centos什么时候出7？
<zenNamaste> foob: 现在有cent os 7 pubilc qa可以下载了
<foob> zenNamaste: 有什么 新变动？
<zenNamaste> foob: 全是新变动. 新特性超级多. 还支持secure boot了
<zenNamaste> foob: 默认xfs
<jusss> 为什么不用networkmanager?
<zenNamaste> foob: 光是我测试的新特性就几十个
<foob> URL
<foob> 看看去
<zenNamaste> foob: kdump的压缩算法也支持了好多
<zenNamaste> foob: zswap也支持了
<ofan> http://www.zhihu.com/question/24147250
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 知乎 - 与世界分享你的知识、经验和见解
<zenNamaste> foob: 忘了这个新特性了: kpatch
<foob> 为毛我在Win下用Emacs的el-get装东西正常，切到Centos下装不上东西 ，一直等待GIT
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你自己设置的绑定键都啥呀，emacs好多键都绑定了，不知道那些没绑定的能用，
<zenNamaste> jusss: 有绑定的你也能用.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我打算把(ido-switch-buffer)绑定到c-, c-x b不感觉累吗
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我习惯了.
<zenNamaste> foob: 现在不是流行: M-x list-package 了嘛?
<foob> zenNamaste: 那是什么 插件 ？
<zenNamaste> foob: emacs built-in
<foob> 我看看去
<zenNamaste> foob: 装了emacs, 自然就有了. 太旧的emacs没有
<foob> zenNamaste: 我的是24.3
<zenNamaste> foob: 那肯定有了
<foob> 但是list-package貌似里面的插件很少啊
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那个怎么从mini buffer调到buffer呀，
<zenNamaste> foob: 介意私聊吗?
<foob> 可以
<zenNamaste> foob: 我给你发一个repo
<foob> 那太好了
<jusss> 调到
<jusss> 跳到
<zenNamaste> foob: 发了
<zenNamaste> jusss: C-g
<jusss> 哦
<foob> 我去试试
<foob> 这下可真多
<zenNamaste> foob: 是. 不过参差不齐...
<foob> 只找几个常用的
<foob> 我不懂英文，不敢乱试
<zenNamaste> foob: 等我有时间了给你推荐几个我常用的
<foob> 行，暂时我想学WEB编程，这两天刚看了点JAVASCRIPT的入门知识，感觉和C很像，深入的没看，准备再学学HTML和CSS能写网页了以后再深入学JavaScript
<zenNamaste> foob: 里面的ag巨好用...
<zenNamaste> magit特别好用如果你的项目是git管理的...
<zenNamaste> nnnd现在用bzr管理, 真难用
<zenNamaste> foob: zlc 也十分实用. 提供类似zsh的那种补全, 简直是质的飞跃
<foob> zenNamaste: 现在还谈不到项目啊，我还没入门
<foob> 我就想知道multi-web-mode怎么找不到
<foob> 看来还得自己GIT
<zenNamaste> foob: 里面有个web-mode吧
<foob> zenNamaste: 那个我不会用
<zenNamaste> foob: http://web-mode.org/  web-mode的官网
<zenNamaste> foob: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_3dQ6QQsFM 视频演示
<zenNamaste> foob: 视频, 看着就爽
<^k^> ⇪ ti: web-mode.el - html template editing for emacs
<^k^> ⇪ t: web-mode.el - html template editing for emacs
<foob> 好的，我看看去
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我发现件悲摧的事，我的c-@貌似也会被win系统拦截，c-@ c-space都不能用，怎么标记呀。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: 自己换呗
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我很少需要标记
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那你删除一段或复制一段怎么操作？
<zenNamaste> jusss: M
<zenNamaste> jusss: M-d
<zenNamaste> jusss: C-w
<zenNamaste> jusss: 组合起来
<foob> jusss: M－h
<jusss> foob: m-h是？
<foob> 标记一段
<foob> zenNamaste: 用web-mode的结果就是AC没了，yasnippet也失效了
<foob> 都得重新搞啊，晕了有点
<jusss> foob: m-h标记的没法选取。。
<foob> ？？？
<jusss> foob: 一按m-h直接跳到开头了
<foob> 有空行没？
<foob> 我感觉他是按空行分段的
<jusss> oob
<jiero> 多少年不带眼镜了呢，一直是模糊地看着世界，当是无所谓。现在睫毛已经顶着镜片了。
<happyaron> imtxc: 在么
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这是欧洲呢啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啊，北京
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-15
<jiero> happyaron:  果然还在找好镜头么
<happyaron> jiero: 不是，问问转接环
<happyaron> jiero: 相当一段时间内不会有预算买新镜头了。
<happyaron> jiero: 但对微距比较痒痒，所以在琢磨几十块弄个转接环
<jiero> happyaron:  微距就买个卡片机器就好了啊
<jiero> happyaron: 推荐 富士XQ1
<happyaron> jiero: 还是贵啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 不贵才 1750
<happyaron> jiero: 转接头一套也就几十块……
<jiero> happyaron: XF1 也才 1500
<freeflying> happyaron: 收我的m43吧
<jiero> happyaron:  还可以交给女友一起玩啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 2台，相机的话，备用相机才 250g
<happyaron> freeflying: 我昨天败5D3了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊
<happyaron> jiero: 暂时还没有买备机的计划，直接用手机了。
<jiero> happyaron: 我以为你会买nikon d800
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯嗯。问 imtxc的话
<happyaron> jiero: 泥坑D800不是很吸引我，那么高的像素对我不实用。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么的
<happyaron> freeflying: 你怎么还要卖相机，要入带可乐标的了？
<jiero> happyaron:  我以为 imtxc 只知道 nikon的。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 但他玩转接好像
<jiero> happyaron: 真壕。 2万就这么出去了。。。
<happyaron> ...
 * jiero 还在考虑 要不要压缩预算从3000到2000
<jiero> 哈哈。
 * jiero 有什么需要记录的世情呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿，这个适合你 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007NUQC8Y
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Leica 徕卡-Leica 徕卡 M9 数码旁轴相机机身(灰色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<freeflying> happyaron: 用不上啊，手机就满足了
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉。入了什么镜头的？
<freeflying> happyaron: 想试试swift, 最新的xcode还下不了
<happyaron> jiero: 2470
<happyaron> freeflying: 饿
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<jiero> happyaron:  我走了。不带走一片迷雾。
<happyaron> ...
<zenNamaste> ...
<jiero> happyaron zenNamaste 回来了。
<jiero> hey,
<jiero> It looks like you are using Firefox 30.0. Snaggy needs to use a Java applet to operate unless you are running Firefox version 4 or higher. Consider updating Firefox.
<jiero> So STUPID>..}
 * jiero 感到好孤单。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1238343  就这样吧。这些东西。。。
<jiero> 差不多是我的手机的极限了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 不能访问其他盘了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461001 Error mounting /dev/sda6 at /media/ybin/影音: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda6" "/media/ybin/影音"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file s
<^k^>  ─> ystem (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resum …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 不能访问其他盘了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461002 Error mounting /dev/sda6 at /media/ybin/影音: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda6" "/media/ybin/影音"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file s
<^k^>  ─> ystem (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resum …
<maokk> 有谁在看世界杯吗？
<jiero> >_>
<happyaron> jiero: 算了，先裁成微距效果吧
<happyaron> jiero: 转接怎么看怎么纠结
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o1yIPEeaAAD3oCsIZHUAALrKgNJO-sAAPe4137.jpg 经常虐待我,今天我要出口恶气
<kuang> ...............
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助14.04分辨率的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461003 大家好，我是个新手，装14.04后遇到各种黑屏 花屏问题，好容易解决，挂载了图形界面，分辨率640*480无法调，搜帖子装了个驱动 sudo api-get install nvidia-331后，分辨率显示正常了，但是登录进去就显示个壁纸，
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • win8风格的qtcurve主题，已经上传主题文件，可以下载使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461004 安装qtcurve，再导入风格（qtcurve文件）和颜色（colors文件） 截图如下： qtcurve1.png qtcurve2.png qtcurve3.png 风格： Code: [KWin] BorderSize=0 InnerBorder=0 OpaqueBorder=false OuterBorder=1 RoundBottom=false
<^k^>  ─> TitleBarPad=2 [Settings] activeTabAppearance=flat animatedProgress=false appearance=soft bgndAppearance=flat bgndGrad=horiz bgndImage=none bgndOpacity=100 boldProgress=fa …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 今天升级成14.10一切正常！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461005 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhyma — 2014-06-15 10:46
<GODDOG> 果然 星期天就没人说话了
<StarBrilliant> 求测试：命令行看B站解决方案 https://gitcafe.com/m13253/biligrab-danmaku2ass
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ m13253/biligrab-danmaku2ass - GitCafe
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: 命令行视频播放软件？
<StarBrilliant> GODDOG: 弹幕
<GODDOG> star
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: only 弹幕？
<StarBrilliant> 视频+弹幕
<StarBrilliant> 比官方流畅
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: 命令行怎么看视频？
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: 还是说要有GUI？
<jiero> Hate to find out what people have in commons, thats why I hate ARTS！
<StarBrilliant> 播放当然有GUI
<StarBrilliant> 我是说不用浏览器看B站弹幕视频
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: B站有没有事例
<StarBrilliant> 事例？
<StarBrilliant> 你应该知道B站播放器是Flash的吧
<StarBrilliant> Flash在Linux下面很坑吧
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: I SEE
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: 你的意思就是它优化了flash？
<StarBrilliant> 不是，意思是把弹幕用普通的视频桌面播放器来放
<jiero> linux 目前任何持续使用图形的方式都很坑。
<jiero> 不明白
<GODDOG> StarBrilliant: 哦 好吧
<jiero> 好像是不会自动降低频率，onDemand 是个非常差劲的 governor 设定
<GODDOG> 有什么自动转换视频成为 命令行能预览下的东西没？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Firefox OS想要拉更多开发者入伙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461006 在宣布 Firefox OS 即将入驻印度市场之后，Mozilla 又开始迫不及待地展示系统的新特性——Firefox OS 的应用可以运行在 Android 系统上了。 像 Mozilla 在视频中展示的那样，在 Android 手机上安装 Firefox 浏览器、
<^k^>  ─> 接着在浏览器的应用商店里下载 Web App，然后用户就可以在 Android 手机上体验 Firefox OS 的应用了。 总的来说，运行在 Andorid 上的 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 默认Unity 8桌面的Ubuntu 14.10测试镜像已提供下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461007 很多人肯定很想体验一下默认 Unity 8 桌面和 miR 显示服务器的 Ubuntu 14.10，现在可以了，官方专门提供了默认使用 unity 8 和 Mir 每日构建版本 Ubuntu Desktop Next 14.10 下载，想要体验的用户现在
<tmick> knownbad:still here
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 贱猫？
<tmick> 我用whOIS命令，为什么我的后缀是我的IP，但是你的后缀是网站的地址，我也申请了cloak
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软大力支持热门开源技术Docker http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461008 Docker是一个开源应用容器引擎，可自动化应用部署，本周已实现1.0里程碑。目前，包括微软、IBM、Rackspace和Google在内的云厂商，以及像Canonical和红帽这样的主流Linux厂商，都加入了支持Docker的阵营。 D
<knownbad> 你的cloak不对吧？
<jusss> tmick: 四川成都的？
<knownbad> 我用tor。
 * jusss 谁在win7上用过x64的mplayer呀，求个配置文件，字体配置
<tmick> 我一经申请 cloak，并且注册成功
<jusss> tmick: 先注册2周后才能申请呀
<jusss> tmick: 你确信#freenode的人给你加cloack了？
<tmick> 确认了
<tmick> 好像还不到两周
<tmick> JUSSS 我才其他的设备登录说我的nick已经被注册
<tmick> jusss 我在其他设备登录使用我的nick，说已经被注册，但是我给nickserver发密码就可以使用我注册的nick了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu无法开启无线热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461009 系统：ubuntu gnome 14.04 无线网卡：TP-LINK TL-WN722N 工具：ndiswrapper+E大的无线脚本：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=3016597#p3016597 TL-WN722N用ndiswrapper驱动： Code: $ ndiswrapper -l netathurx : driver installed    de
<^k^>  ─> vice (0CF3:9271) present (alternate driver: ath9k_htc) 进系统自带的网络管理，已经成功驱动并可以收到无线信号。 运行脚本显示： Code: sudo s …
<GODDOG> 问个问题 如何指定configure的gcc的目录呢？
<imbyron> 请教一个问题，为什么我的root环境变量在注销再登陆后就失效？
<imbyron> 普通用户下就正常
<jusss> imbyron: 跟那个profile有关貌似
<imbyron> 放在  /etc/profile 也不行
<jusss> 那不知了
<imbyron> ~/.bash_profile也不行
<imbyron> source  /etc/profile
<imbyron> 就好了
<imbyron> 退出在登陆echo $PATH就有没有了
<imbyron> -_-||
<jusss> 好长时间没用linux了，都忘光了，没法帮助你
 * jusss 有人在win下用mplayer吗，求个字体配置呀。。。
<jiero> imtxc happyaron  算了，我还是买个镜头吧。 50mm f 1.4 D 的就好了
<knownbad> Good choice.
<tmick> autoheader and autoconf什么意思，在ubuntu.com没有搜索到
<tmick> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2175711-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux下tor的使用-Linux新手园地-ChinaUnix.net
<sennn> 大家中午好
<sennn> ！
<jusss> 搞定了！
<jusss> 没想到最后还是得自己挨个试参数，真讨厌
<GODDOG> http://imagebin.org/313696
<GODDOG> httpd编译不通过 C语言编译器检查失败
<GODDOG> 大神们 求助啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 你们的gnome-shell预览窗口时那过场动画卡吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461011 如题，为什么我的笔记本在kde上的那些特效一点儿也不卡，但在gnome3里连个最小化动画都卡，点击gnome-shell左上角那个活动视图更是卡得像抽筋一样？ 我知道我的显卡很垃圾——g105M，但好
<^k^>  ─> 歹也是独显吧，为啥kde跑得那么流畅gnome3就好歹啃不动呢？ 网上说要在nvidia setting里关掉垂直同步，我关了还是卡，为啥会这样？ …
<tracyone1> 弱弱的问下launchpad是不是挂了
<GODDOG> tracyone1: ？？
<GODDOG> tracyone1: 没有啊
<GODDOG> tracyone1: 其实检查的时候是有个目录名字错了
<tracyone1> 啥意思
<tracyone1> 其实我想问下Lubuntu下是不是添加ppa的方式ubuntu是一样的？
<GODDOG> I DON't konw
<tracyone1> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:git-core/ppa
<tracyone1> 我执行这一句，结果是Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:git-core/ppa'.Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<tracyone1> 好吧是挂掉了吧
<tracyone1> 你打得开
<tracyone1> ？？
<tracyone1> 我launchpad打开后是Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • deja-dup-monito占用大量内存，导致读写swap分区，造成系统假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461014 系统环境：Ubuntu14.04lts 开机后一段时间，硬盘读写灯长亮，系统假死。 后来用系统监视器发现内存被大量占用，swap分区使用率也步步上升。 top命令发现deja-dup-monito占用大
<^k^>  ─> 量内存，后用系统监视器杀死deja-dup-monito，系统恢复正常。 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 429839446 — 2014-06-15 13:02
<jiero> 大家都不在。
<jiero> /msg happyaron  总觉得袜子的妹子会不会是名字太冲了。。。 姜维 司马懿 珊
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 完蛋了。。。
<jiero> 怎么会这样！！！
<Jack77213> ~~
<jiero> 这是什么情况。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 袜子赶紧改记录啊。。。
<jiero> 手工改。。
<jiero> 对不祝你
<hoxily> jiero: 说的啥？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hoxily:  我要灭了你。。。
<hoxily> 任是没看懂。
<hoxily> jiero: 简单地说就是在 wzssyqa 背后与 happyaron 议论 wzssyqa 的女朋友？
<hoxily> 后面怎么又出来“快改记录”？好奇怪。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不说了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何调整firefox的address bar的边框粗细?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461015 如图, 1.png address bar的上下两个frame框太占地方, 如何可以调节的细些或干脆取消? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubunbates — 2014-06-15 13:30
 * jiero 现在很郁闷。郁闷的人生。
<happyaron> jiero: 没事没事，刚才跟袜子一起吃饭来着
<happyaron> hoxily: ^
<chaubeau> test
<^k^> chaubeau:点点点.  13:41
<imzf> 求助 ubuntu14.04  系统设置里已经取消勾选从挂起状态唤醒需要密码了，可唤醒挂起之后还是需要密码，该如何解决
<jiero> 终于用上空调了。
<jiero> 手动焦头怎么用呢。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rx6IGQsxAACjOft9oIkAALrJgJxTjAAAKNR965.jpg 这个老板的广告促销语也忒狠了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu kylin 14.04 启动chromiun后需切换程序方能启动fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461017 刚装的kylin 14.04，一开始一切正常，更新重启后，出现如下奇怪现象： 1. 打开chromium后，按ctrl+space无法切换至fcitx输入法 2. 切换到其他程序，再回到chromium, 就会出现两种情况之
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你win下的mplayer vo 和 ao用哪个？
<jusss> direct3d dsound ?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gnome3.10输入法字体的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461018 有没有觉得系统自带的输入法字体特别小阿，我21.5的显示器点距小，看的眼睛都要瞎了。除了调系统dpi还有什么方法没？ ibus-setup调整过了，没有效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2014-06-15 14:50
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7引导ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461019 之前装的是win7+ubuntu 12.04 用BCD软件，引导启动的是win7的启动界面， 后来ubuntu又问题重新装了一下，结果变成ubuntu来引导启动了， 有没有办法改回首先运行win7的引导界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 q200862546 — 2014-06-15 15:16
<jusss> 用emacs的(call-process ...)调用mplayer看电影在win7
<jusss> 但是这样mplayer好像不读取配置文件了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 程序员的问题是你无法预料他在做什么，直到为时已晚--Seymour Cray 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8下U盘安装ubuntu后win8已阵亡！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461022 现在开机时进入的是ubuntu的引导界面，里面显示有windows启动项，但是选择以后无法启动。又回到选择界面，求问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xy_betray — 2014-06-15 17:02
<jiero> happyaron:
<jiero> happyaron: 机器到了？给我们开眼啊。
<jiero> happyaron:  壕
<eexp> lainme:
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 柳州职业技术学院的前来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461028 统计信息: 发表于 由 人生风景在流走 — 2014-06-15 17:24
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜拜 ee
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu和virtualbox之间怎么拖放文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461029 ubuntu下下载的文件，想拖到虚拟xp里安装，怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-06-15 17:29
<maoboo> 现在聊天室好冷清……
<suokunlong> 大家好，ubuntu 14.04 在IBM R61i中的待机无法恢复的问题，能在这里反馈吗
<maoboo> 我的acer4736zg待机同样无法恢复
<suokunlong> maoboo: 你的显卡是NV吗？
<maoboo> 是的，这个和nv显卡有关系？
<suokunlong> 貌似有关系，因为我之前试过安装NV的闭源驱动就能恢复了
<suokunlong> 我的是NVIDIA Corporation G86M [Quadro NVS 140M]
<suokunlong> 跟显卡驱动有关系
<suokunlong> 我想报告bug，但是不知道因该附加哪些信息，如何调试
<maoboo> 哦？我现在用的是nv开源驱动，闭源驱动闪一下nv的logo太刺眼了
<maoboo> 好像待机死掉之后只能强制关机吧，
<maoboo> 好像待机死掉之后只能强制关机吧，
<suokunlong> maoboo: 恩，可以强制关机，然后重启
<maoboo> 我这里是只能强制关机Ctrl+Alt+F*都不能用
<suokunlong> 是的，只能强制关机
<maoboo> 你用的是哪个私有驱动？
<maoboo> nvidia304还是331
<suokunlong> 我现在没有用私有驱动，以前试过，好像是304
<maoboo> 我还有一个问题就是在网络设置哪里设置mac地址克隆之后就连不上网了
<suokunlong> 是在ubuntu 13.10里，但是后来貌似又遇到了别的问题，被迫切换回开源启动了
<maoboo> 13.10就出现开源驱动待机死机了？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Linux下VirtualBox安装XP，U盘、U盾无法识别解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461030 Linux为主机，Virtualbox安装了XP系统，插入U盘、U盾，Linux可以识别，但是虚拟机中不能识别U盘、U盾。 第一步，需要安装Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack，去官网下载后，在Virtualbox“管
<^k^>  ─> 理”－“全局设定”－“扩展”中安装下载好的安装包。 第二步，将你的用户名，比如说是test，加入到 vboxusers组中，运行此命令 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救！14.04安装madwifi失败！求高人指点！内核版本：3.13 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461031 xx~/backports-3.13.2-1$ sudo make install Building modules, stage 2. MODPOST 5 modules INSTALL /home/mrchen/backports-3.13.2-1/compat/compat.ko Can't read private key INSTALL /home/mrchen/backports-3.13.2-1/compat
<^k^>  ─> /cordic.ko Can't read private key INSTALL /home/mrchen/backports-3.13.2-1/compat/crc8.ko Can't read private key INSTALL /home/mrchen/backports-3.13.2-1/compat/sch_codel.ko …
<suokunlong> maoboo: 是的，在ubuntu 13.10里就有问题了。在fedora里没有问题
<suokunlong> 我正在#ubuntu里讨论
<jusss>  /quit
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 今天想被踢
 * jiero 抱抱 yunfan
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 有没有人试过14.10 next http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461034 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-deskto ... e/current/ 我这vm虚拟机测试没反应，实体机硬盘挂载iso启动后只能进到登陆画面，无论怎么按都进不了桌面 验证md5是正确的 统计信息: 发表于 由 cenjianneng — 2014-06-15 19:05
<gebjgd> jiero: 来 菊花崛起下  我来踢
<tmick> quit
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin 2014 RC——追求完美，永不止步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461035 友情提醒 请不要在虚拟机中安装使用和评测 由于Deepin 2014 以Compiz作为窗口管理器，Compiz在虚拟机中性能不佳，强烈建议各位将Deepin2014 直接安装在真实机器上，这样才能真正体验到Deepin 2014的华丽
<tmick> 谁在14.04使用codeblocks， error gl/glx.h no such file
<tmick> 我使用的时候提示lost这个文件
<October21> tmick: 依赖没满足吧？
<October21> tmick: 你是在编译吗？
<tmick> yes
<maplebeats> lainme: 我错了，我不是故意的！
<lainme> maplebeats: 我的意思是没看到不好意思了……
<maplebeats> lainme: 我是在为我那句话道歉
<lainme> maplebeats: 没事……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04版本中，firefox的cache文件夾去哪裏了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461036 原来12.04LTS版本，有 /.mozilla/firefox/155zqdsz.default/cache，但是14.04版本却 没有这个目录。firefox的缓存文件在哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-06-15 20:11
<wzssyqa> j
<wzssyqa> lainme: maplebeats 发生了什么
<quoexl> 14.04要在那里更改主题，使用12.04的时候登陆的时候密码右上角可以修改，14.04没有
<quoexl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=140531
<quoexl> 第一张图片
<GODDOG> 问个问题 Ubuntu13.04 有没有自带ssh功能？
<October21> GODDOG: 没有的话，你就自己装一个嘛
<October21> 你试试ssh命令，出错的话，它会提示你安装的，那你可以试试
<GODDOG> October21: 终于受不了了 安装了一个ubuntu
<October21> GODDOG: 怎么了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 重装前、重装中网络都可用，重装之后找不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461037 USB网卡 重装之前一切正常。 重装中也一切正常。 重装后： 无线网卡插上不能识别 ifconfig 不显示无线网卡 ……请问该怎么办 如果必要，我可以用LiveCD看到自己的
<^k^>  ─> 无线网卡信息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kwl_01_skz — 2014-06-15 20:48
<AndChat508641> 后悔安装14.04了
<AndChat508641> 各种问题
<AndChat508641> 不如12.04用着安逸
<October21> GODDOG: 唉，用linux就得自己解决问题了
<October21> 无论你用什么发行版，你始终是要去解决问题
<GODDOG> October21: 在OSX 还要帮OSX解决问题
<GODDOG> October21: 问你个问题 如何ssh用zsh链接？
<October21> 有个chsh命令
<October21> 但是我不知道你有权限不
<October21> osx 你不折腾应该就没事
<GODDOG> October21: 我在osx下安装虚拟机再用osx下命令行登录
<GODDOG> 直接root权限登录 玩坏了记忆重装虚拟机
<GODDOG> å°±
<October21> GODDOG: 你试过chsh命令不？这个可能要设置用户登录的shell
<October21> 我没设置过，只是看过教材
<GODDOG> 蛋疼 不是彩色的
<October21> 你osx下的终端是256色的吗？
<GODDOG> October21: 但是ssh链接过去就不是彩色了
<GODDOG> osx下是彩色的
<October21> ubuntu呢？
<GODDOG> Ubuntu也是彩色的
<October21> ubuntu的彩色不是默认开启的吧？
<GODDOG> 额
<GODDOG> 好吧
<October21> 我不记得了
<October21> 如果你使用了zsh的配色，你得保证你登录的用户有这份配置文件
<October21> GODDOG: osx 不是有 homebrew吗？干嘛还去ssh虚拟机的ubuntu
<October21> 你自己都可以登录当前主机
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<GODDOG> 其实 配置一下 .zshrc就行了 October21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 1404版的unbuntu，求关于如何设置拨号连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461038 网上据说要用sdl.但是我的右上角怎么也找不到。 关于终端输入命令也试过但是也没有用。 求大神告知！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeyu333 — 2014-06-15 21:02
<hoxily> jusss`: 晚上好。你那边热不热？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于新装的Ubuntu14.04-GNOME-DESKTOP-amd64系统的双显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461039 请问一下，我回回装双显卡都不成功，最后都只能重做系统，请问各位如何能最正规，安全的把双显卡装到Ubuntu14.04-GNOME-DESKTOP-amd64系统上求指点！感谢各位了！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 xyq553048 — 2014-06-15 22:01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于新装的Ubuntu14.04-GNOME-DESKTOP-amd64系统的双显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461040 请问一下，我回回装双显卡都不成功，然后登陆界面就只有桌面了，能进控制台，我对桌面如何按右键和Alt+Ctrl+T也没用。最后都只能重做系统。 请问各位如何能最正规，安全的把
<^k^>  ─> 双显卡装到Ubuntu14.04-GNOME-DESKTOP-amd64系统上求指点！ 感谢各位了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-06-15 22:02
<foob> 今晚 好安静
<GODDOG> 在已有密钥的情况下在生成一个 会不会覆盖以前的密钥公钥？
<jusss> hoxily: 热
<jusss> hoxily: 38度
<smallzha`> 哪里啊
<jusss> smallzha`: 石家庄
<GODDOG> ..
<kuang> 不想看书
<foob> jusss: 是做什么 工作 的？
<jusss> foob: 马上失业的学生
<kuang> 对
<hoxily> GODDOG: 不会覆盖 ssh 钥匙。而是前后两个钥匙对都能使用。
<hoxily> GODDOG: 你别取相同名文件名就行。
<foob> 还没毕业啊
<GODDOG> hoxily: 不太明白 私钥的文件名可以不是id_rsa的么？
<smallzha`> dsa
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 需要开发一个自己的桌面, 请问该怎么定架构? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461041 受朋友只托, 需要开发一个基于linux的瘦客户端: 这种系统登陆之后,只允许用户访问几个应用,比如 远程桌面登陆(realvnc viewer), 浏览器(firefox), 等等; 这种系统大部分时间不需要用户运
<^k^>  ─> 行本地程序, 只要登录到服务器上远程操作就行了. 如果大家用过Xen的云方案, 那么就跟Xen的client很像, 就是个远程桌面,直接登录到 …
<jusss`> smallzha`: 我发现我这没法用erc-ssl erc-tls
<jusss`> smallzha`: 你那能用吗
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  22:44
<jusss> 好安静呀
<foob> 是很安静
<GODDOG> foob: 。。。
<foob> jusss: 你在玩Emacs?
<foob> GODDOG: 在，怎么了
<GODDOG> foob: 没有看见你好安静
<jusss> foob: 嗯
<GODDOG> 好无聊啊 在等待git clone
<slucx> 这都快11点了，安静多正常啊
<slucx> /whoami jusss
<GODDOG> 卧槽 快11点了啊
<slucx>  
<GODDOG> 真快
<October21> clone啥呢？
<GODDOG> ffmpeg
<October21> no zuo no die
<GODDOG> C-z后台运行直接就停止下载了啊
<foob> GODDOG: 哦，换了个工具
<foob> 不太会用
<GODDOG> foob: 换了什么工具？
<foob> GODDOG: 刚把PIDGIN安了
<foob> 现在用ERC，不会用
<foob> 我不会又掉了吧
<foob`> 怎么老掉？
<GODDOG> 哎
<GODDOG> 有什么git clone加快下载素的方法么？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 做了吗? hiit?
<zenNamaste> GODDOG: 用git:// 协议
<zenNamaste> GODDOG: 用更快的网
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你用erc-tls吗？
<GODDOG> zenNamaste: 哎 18kb／s
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我记得我在用, 我看看去
<zenNamaste> jusss: 用.
<zenNamaste> GODDOG: 不错了 我用4k/s的速度clone过kernel
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕只能变暗不能变亮？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461042 我笔记本上调节屏幕亮度的按钮，可以变暗，变亮的按后没反应。而且触摸板也失灵了，基本上就没用过，这是装ubuntu后的通病？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-06-15 22:56
<GODDOG> zenNamaste: 在github的ssh链接需要RSA
<zenNamaste> ??
<GODDOG> zenNamaste: 但是选择了subversion就到了400kb／sle
<zenNamaste> svn
<zenNamaste> ?
<GODDOG> zenNamaste: 好像是的
<GODDOG> zenNamaste: 反正快乐
<GODDOG> le
<GODDOG> 了
<zenNamaste> 哦, 不知道svn
<GODDOG> 我也不知掉
<jusss> zenNamaste: Debugger entered--Lisp error: (void-function erc-tls)
<jusss> (require 'tls)
<jusss> tls
<jusss> (erc-tls :server "irc.freenode.net" :port 6697 :nick "blabla" :password "")
<foob> 郁闷啊，今晚 这网是怎么回事？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: no, its not for me
<zenNamaste> freeflying: :-)
<freeflying> zenNamaste: I'm too old
<zenNamaste> freeflying: do it with 0.8x?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我这为啥提示void function erc-tls...
<zenNamaste> jusss: 谁知道.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 是不是因为我的版本问题呀， 我的事22.3
<zenNamaste> jusss: 别问我, 你自己升级试试看. 我没办法背出来哪个版本引入了哪个函数. 你自己试试看
<foob> 问下，直接在Firefox里播放网页上的MP3怎么做？
<foob> 我想在Dict.cn里听发音，就是搞不好
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海词词典_在线词典_海量例句_在线翻译_内容最优质的网络词典 (@ Dict.cn)
<AndChat508641> 写html
<AndChat508641> firfox播放mp3貌似要插件，他不能直接播放mp3
<October21> foob: 你屏蔽flash了？
<AndChat508641> 它可以播放ogg格式的音频
<zenNamaste> foob: google: how to play audio in firefox directly
<foob> zenNamaste: 打不开Google，没VPN
<foob> October21: 没有，那文件是MP3格式的
<October21> ubuntu下好想是用了totem插件
<zenNamaste> foob: find a free ladder plz
<foob> October21: 我百度一下吧
<zenNamaste> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+how+to+play+audio+in+firefox+directly
<^k^> ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<hoxily> GODDOG: ssh -i identity_file
<October21> 我刚才试了下百度翻译，没flsah就播不了声音了
<hoxily> GODDOG: http://man.cx/ssh 自己看，或者看 man ssh的输出。
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Manpage for ssh - man.cx manual pages
<zenNamaste> foob: 我帮你检索了: https://support.mozilla.org/es/questions/974045#answer-489326
<foob> zenNamaste: 嗯，有时间再搞那个了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: What happened to MP3 support in Firefox 24? | Foro de asistencia de Firefox | Ayuda de Mozilla
<foob> zenNamaste: 谢谢了
<zenNamaste> foob: https://support.mozilla.org/es/questions/974045#answer-489326  还有这个
 * zenNamaste 困觉
<AndChat508641> sleep
<skysugar> ChanServ,是谁啊  怎么在好几个频道都能看那到他
<lynus> 那个应该是聊天室的机器人
<skysugar> 。。。
<GODDOG> skysugar: 那个时管理员机器人
<GODDOG> hoxily:谢谢
<skysugar> 哦
<GODDOG> 晚上好安静
<lynus> irc 总是很安静
<foob> 睡觉
<GODDOG> 都睡觉了？
<NoIE> 没。
<GODDOG> no
<GODDOG> NoIE: 你住那么远？
<GODDOG> NoIE: 拉脱维亚
<NoIE> GODDOG: 看到我的 ip 地址了？
<GODDOG> NoIE: 大家都能互相看到吧
<GODDOG> NoIE: 还是说 你伪装了Ip？
<NoIE> GODDOG: 我对 IRC 的命令不熟。
<NoIE> help
<GODDOG> whois
<NoIE> GODDOG: 哪个命令是查看 id 的？
<GODDOG> no 要加反斜杠
<GODDOG> id？
<NoIE> GODDOG: id/ip/s
<GODDOG> what is id
<GODDOG> no 在前面加
<GODDOG>  ／whois nickname
<NoIE> 我这里一直显示 “未知命令”。
<NoIE> 我用的是 pidgin
<GODDOG> NoIE: 。。
<GODDOG> 那就不知道了
<GODDOG> NoIE: 你的中文姓氏 时 刘？
<NoIE> GODDOG: 是的。
<NoIE> 对了，我这里可以用 whois 命令。
<GODDOG> NoIE: 嗯
<GODDOG> NoIE: 我每用过你那个客户端
<GODDOG> NoIE: 艳遇最多的国家啊
<NoIE> GODDOG: 语言最难学的国家啊
<GODDOG> NoIE: 什么语系？
<^k^> GODDOG: define:id not defined.
<NoIE> 印欧语系  波罗的语族  东波罗的语支  拉脱维亚语，摘自 wiki百科
<GODDOG> 好吧
<GODDOG> NoIE: 波罗的海 总是在游戏中见到啊
<NoIE> GODDOG: 哪款游戏？
<GODDOG> NoIE: 都有吧 具体忘记了 好像叫波斯王子？
<NoIE> GODDOG: 天！波斯王子是发生在波斯的故事吗？
<NoIE> GODDOG: 没玩过，但是我从百科中了解到一些故事背景。
<NoIE> 波斯和波罗的海很远的。
<GODDOG> NoIE: 。。
<GODDOG> NoIE: 好长时间了 可能是我记错了
<GODDOG> NoIE: 少年 要知道中国的那女比例啊 尤其还是我这种工科学校 哎
<NoIE> GODDOG: 呵呵，这里的女性平均寿命长。
<NoIE> GODDOG: 所以男女比例偏高。
<GODDOG> NoIE: 。。
<NoIE> GODDOG: 如果刨去 60 岁以上的人群的话，这里的男女比例和其他国家一样。
<GODDOG> NoIE: NoIE 额 好吧 但是说是艳遇之国 肯定也是开放一些吧
<NoIE> GODDOG: 窗口行业的制服的领子有点低而已。
<GODDOG> 我就不明白了一个 Linux下的软件为什么会用到windows.h
<GODDOG> 编译了好多遍了
<NoIE> windows 是窗口的意思吧？
<GODDOG> NoIE: 不是 我查了那个头文件是windows下才有
<NoIE> GODDOG: 好吧，我的问题。
<GODDOG> window 是窗口
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-08
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • make deb-pkg 有什么办法指定.deb包文件的输出位置?谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470681 make deb-pkg 有什么办法指定.deb包文件的输出位置?谢谢 zz: 科学之子 — 2015-06-08 3:04
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<kandu> happyaron: 不干活的哈皮壕早~
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于无线上网的WPS功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470685 昨天我把家里路由器的WPS一键加密功能关了，结果其它的手机、笔记本windows系统都可以正常上网，但我的笔记本无法搜索到该路由器的信号，更无法上网。开启WPS后又恢复正常了。这是什
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  21:46
<sennn> 我需要錢
<archl> sennn, 我需要人不要钱
<sennn> 什麼人?
<jackness> 大家好啊 你们上班好早啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: happyaron O0XX|Qiong freeflying 早啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩早
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: momo
<BuMangHuo> 色兔子呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有瑕疵么?
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:55
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:55
<BuMangHuo> 为什么我在 irssi 一登陆， weechat 这边就显示出 banlist 呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有瑕疵么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 妥妥的啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个表唯一的问题就是新表里可能有毛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这你都知道?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我也在论坛看过啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看来磨叽过好久了
<BuMangHuo> 这都被发现了....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 背着化妆品上班去了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生物学班上 : 相士对青蛙王子说:你将要遇到的美貌女子,会被你吸引住,想要深入了解你,接近你。青蛙王子:会在什么地方?相士:生物学班上。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 昨天发了三个顺丰, 今天提着两大包来公司...
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 以后只代购手表这种又贵又小的....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我自己只买了个博朗 一件T 一件皮肤衣 =,=
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 牙刷，剃须刀？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 剃须刀啊 340s-5
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 化妆品也不便宜拔
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 国内价格的一半
<BuMangHuo> 吧吧 吧吧吧吧吧吧吧吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> 手动调 sougou 词频
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 不都转telegram了吗，你咋有来这聊呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我一向是双修啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你拉  QiongMangHuo 过去
<freeflying> 不拉他，他逼格很高的
<gfxmode> 小区的自行车棚锁被换了，暂时没钥匙，最近骑不了自行车了
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 钢带的手表夹手腕上的毛咋办
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 剃了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 脱毛
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 这样不好吧
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 手表可以换表带，皮的舒服。不过你好像是刚买。。。。
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 皮的夏天舒服不了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 中银国航联名白金也没有paywave啊....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 已经到了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还没有
<BuMangHuo> 哔了狗了， ios 换个铃声真蛋疼
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 花钱受罪
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 因为不好改铃声，所以大家都用默认铃声，然后电话响之后每个人都得拿出来看看....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早就发现了
 * QiongMangHuo 准备办个无限卡, 如果能免年费的话 =,=
<GODDOG> 问个事情 grep 后面跟的是正则表达式 还是它自己的规则？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 无限壕
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有免年费的无限么?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网Ubuntu14.04配置无线网卡TL-WN725N-V2（USB Wifi）为热点的方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470687 大家好，入论坛N年第3次发贴（每次发贴都是经验总结），向那些乐于分享互助的童鞋学习:-) 下面讲诉一下本人在校园网中配置无线网卡位热点的几
<^k^>  ─> 天吐血历程。 如果是高手达人路过请指点一二补充、完善本方案，如果是遇到类似问题 …
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕哪有在乎年费的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 办不起有年费的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://www.citi.com.cn/html/cn/news/14/2014103101.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 花旗中国
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个才配你的神愤
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 身份
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 办起来!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕乃肥来啦？
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 越狱后可以改铃声，我改成黑莓的了，几乎没重样
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 早回来了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你其实应该选美元入账
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 选不了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 现在跌的多厉害啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 白金全币可以选, 我的不行
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我换得日元现钞, 买的时候 0.0515, 卖的时候 0.0476     哭
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 纸牌屋里面那个？
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 我没看过纸牌屋，但是黑莓默认的来电铃声，铃声名叫Spirit
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 昂对
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 就是 spirit 的
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 你还有提取出来的这个铃声么
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 分享一个
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 给Gmail发邮件，直接被拒绝接收了，连Spam都没进，Gmail有能设置白名单的地方吗？
<BuMangHuo> 我下载的这个空白太长
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 拒收的话没用
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 告诉你拒收原因了 自己看
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕乃带妹纸回来了嘛？ 东京热不热？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没 不热 :D
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 切，太没劲了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 许晴最近怎么了?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 去某个东欧穷逼国需要准备cash嘛？只有信用卡好用不？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 说我的邮件likely unsolicited mail,然后为了 to reduce the amount of spam 直接被 blocked了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 应急的cash都要有吧
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 还是要备一点的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 每天吃饭要大概多少？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你说佛祖害虫国?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 准备200Eu够不？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 0_0
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 有呀，我要去找找，你油箱多少？我发你
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我去美国带了20$ 去EU带了100欧....
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 然后原样带回来了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 美国之花了3$现金好像
<QiongMangHuo> 只
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 艹，我现在手里还剩了几百胖儿，妈蛋，早知道不换那么多。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: .
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 几百... 壕
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: txc.yang gmail
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 佛祖害虫国真心便宜
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 酒店不远地方就有个好吃的馆子
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 真是便宜
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 那这么说100欧足够了？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 又好吃
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 吃都能刷卡
 * HowIsItGoing 下楼买个100欧电阻去
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: OK, get it. 大概下午传你
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 赞
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 一般就是路边摊不能刷卡
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 落地了在机场换cash怎么样？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 汇率坑嘛？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 拿银联卡去取
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 机场都是黑心狼
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 这么屌？随便啥ATM都行？
<jackness> 你们这么牛啊
<jackness> 到处跑
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 话说你去佛祖害虫国欧元不能用啊
<jackness> 美国欧洲都去过了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 纳尼？不是欧元区？
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，忘了这问题了
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 货币单位	匈牙利福林（HUF）
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽，这破货币兴许在国内都换不到
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 一般的店倒是也收欧元, 就是坑一点
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不用想, 根本换不到
<jackness> 额。。。匈牙利都去过了
<jackness> 欧元区才能用欧元吧？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 要我说你就拿着胖子去机场换福林吧, 手里留那么多外币搞毛
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 那带一点点欧过去，然后到机场找ATM？
<jackness> 连外币都有
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 看啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你直接匈牙利落地么?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 肯定转机
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 那欧元完全没用, 机场汇率巨坑
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 建议银联
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 机场ATM不会坑了吧？有取现手续费不？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有
 * QiongMangHuo 我的卡没有 啦啦啦
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 盛京有华夏么?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你也去过佛祖害虫国？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 去办个华夏的借记卡, 每天一笔免费
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 我有南京银行卡啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 那不就可以了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 北分的
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 南京随便取
<jackness> 佛祖害虫国是哪个国家啊？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有, 我的卡全球取现免这一端的手续费
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 布达佩斯
<jackness> 哇 你好厉害啊 布达佩斯都去过了
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 你为什么叫穷忙活啊？
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 穷, 忙, 活着
<jackness> 额。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 但其实忙活就只是忙的意思
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 忙的话应该钱多多啊
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 穷字打头啊!
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 晕死
<jackness> 刚看完民进党蔡英文的直播DPP
<jackness> 你们都在忙什么啊？
<HowIsItGoing> 2007年以后，由于全球经济危机影响，匈牙利经济迅速衰退。据统计，匈牙利是本次全球经济危机的重灾国之一
<HowIsItGoing> 果然是穷逼国家
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 问你个问题，论坛没有人气，我该怎么提高人气和帖子呢？
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 发裸照
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 晕死啊，我备案了，建黄网的话会被抓的
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 发你自己的裸照
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 我自己裸照？我身材不好啊，发裸照不是涉及黄色了吗？
<QiongMangHuo> jackness: 你不是想提高人气吗
<jackness> http://114.215.97.106/category/%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E4%BB%8B%E7%BB%8D/
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪ 自我介绍 | 一只自由鸟
<jusss> 据说布达佩斯很漂亮，我也好像去
<jackness> 我只能发我照片啊 裸照发不了的
<QiongMangHuo> 我也好想去
<jackness> 我也想去
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 咱俩换？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 咱俩换？
<O0XX|Qiong> jackness: 挡中央就可以发了
<HowIsItGoing> jackness: 咱俩换？
<jackness> 布达佩斯多好的地方啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好啊, 你来北京 我去布达佩斯
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 咱俩换?
 * HowIsItGoing 过去封闭发呆……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我去北京做毛线？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 可以
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你没玩够？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我哪知道, 你说咱俩换的
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 做完毛线织毛衣
<jackness> 我想换 我去布达佩斯 你们呆北京
<BuMangHuo> Spirit
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你说你想去的
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 吃的不错
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 便宜又好吃
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 吃……货……
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你们住哪个酒店？
<BuMangHuo> XX|Qiong: 你没玩够？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 公司统一订的都是一个
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 机场去那咋走？ 有地铁么？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不知道, 我们上次是坐火车去的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 啊，对了。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 有地铁
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 火车站离那好像超近。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 对, 我们没坐地铁, 坐了个小黄铁, 有轨电车那种,就到了
<jackness> 在国外好棒啊
<jackness> 真想去
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: irc掉得连他妈都不认识了
<jackness> 布达佩斯啊 天堂的地方啊
<jackness> 额。。。。
<jackness> irc会掉线吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 风景不错, 去对面看多瑙河
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像是 不知道咋回事
<jackness> 我好像一直没有掉线啊
<jackness> 哇 多瑙河
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 今天啥情况，掉线一上午了
<jackness> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我没掉, 一直看别人掉
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7bf06420gw1eswi2tm5sfj20gf06iad1.jpg
<jackness> 额。。。
<leetking>  ubuntu的内核vmlinuz-3.16.3-generic中generic表示什么意思呢？怎么我看见有这个东西，vmlinuz-1.4-goldfish,goldfish是什么意思？
<HowIsItGoing> leetking: 金鱼
<jackness> 哈哈
<jackness> 六娃会隐身的哪个
<jackness> 那个
<jackness> 好搞笑
<leetking> HowIsGoing:这个金鱼有什么含义？
<jackness> leetking: 不懂 是不是昵称啊？
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，没搜明白路线，得倒腾好几次……
<leetking> 不知道，难道是和版本号类似的东西？
<leetking> 我见的内核都是genric
<jackness> leetking: 不知道你是做什么的
<jackness> HowIsItGoing: 你去布达佩斯啊？
<leetking> jackness: 今天无聊是了下编译内核，然后发现空间不够，之后就自己apt-get安了一个内核
<jackness> leetking: 内核也能apt-get安装吗？
<leetking> 不能吗？
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 我怎么让debbuild的时候, 跳过dh_strip这一步呢/
<leetking> sudo apt-get install linux-image-xxx-xxx
<jackness> leetking: 我不知道啊 我用ubuntu没多久 不是专家
<leetking> 。。。
<leetking> leetking@vbox:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-
<leetking> linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic        linux-image-extra-3.16.0-23-generic  linux-image-goldfish                 
<leetking> linux-image-3.16.0-23-lowlatency     linux-image-extra-virtual            linux-image-lowlatency               
<leetking> linux-image-3.4.0-4-goldfish         linux-image-generic                  linux-image-virtual 
<jackness> iMadper: 亲爱的，你来了啊，好久没见
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: overide dh_strip
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ^^^
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:嬷嬷大
<jackness> 看你们好1亲密啊 么么大都来了
<leetking> 还有内核直接默认的配置，然后源码安装的话，是不是很大呢？我的空间都不够，一般会有多打？
<jackness> leetking: 你问问这边的大神吧 
<jackness> leetking: 比如imadper
 * QiongMangHuo 饿了
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 还没吃饭呢？都12点一刻了
<leetking> 嗯，谢谢哈
<jackness> leetking: 不客气 我是小菜鸟 不然肯定帮你
<leetking> imadper:内核的后缀名为goldfish是什么意思呢？一般都是generic
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 发了，查看油箱
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 看到了，多谢
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 看起来跟我找到的这个一样
<jackness> iMadper: 有人问你问题呢？管理员大人！
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 都是 4s 的， 你不觉得这个铃声后面的空白太长？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 刚才连了一下 itunes， 这会儿赶脚手机要爆炸的样子
<jackness> 你们都是苹果机啊 有钱人
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 不会太长，4S来电铃声会重复3遍
<gfxmode_> 好像不止3遍。反正可以正常使用
<jackness> gfxmode_: 什么铃声这么受欢迎
<gfxmode_> 百度：黑莓 spirit
 * gfxmode_ 睡午觉了
<jackness> gfxmode_: 等等啊 发我邮箱吧 好像没有地方下载啊
<jackness> gfxmode_: 纸牌屋的铃声啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 吃饭去?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ^^^
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 饿了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那你就不吃了是吧?
<jackness> gfxmode_: 有下载 你睡觉吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 吃啊
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 吃饭了啊？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 走啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 走啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 其实 sex and the city 那个音乐当铃声不错，但是自从《破产姐妹》 里面那个 gay 用了这个铃声之后，我就再不用了
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 欲望都市的铃声叫什么的啊？你们对铃声很有想法啊
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 同名的音乐你搜
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 谢谢，你还没吃饭啊？
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 还么想好吃啥呢
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 是这个吗？ 	Sex and the City Theme - Groove Armada 
<jackness> BuMangHuo: http://www.xiami.com/song/play?ids=/song/playlist/id/435524/type/1#open
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪  虾米音乐网(xiami.com) - 高品质音乐 发现 分享 
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 反正就 41s 的那个
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 随便吃点啊，炒饭，盖浇饭，面条 混沌
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 哦 明白了
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 只有26秒啊
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 那就不是
<BuMangHuo> jackness: http://music.163.com/#/song?id=5184318 
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 那我找不到了
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 跟我26秒的是一个英语 不过你的完整点
<jackness> 一个音乐
<jackness> 打错字了
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 谢谢
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • unison如何使用非22端口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470688 unison如何使用非22端口 zz: jsfelixr — 2015-06-08 12:57
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 联想找 os preload senior eng, 去吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: double我就去
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那肯定给不起啊...等给你double的就只有国家主席这一个
<O0XX|Qiong> 职位了吧
<O0XX|Qiong> s/等/能
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo y
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:5b5e9dfd4e473288624ce36e23f93814
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: nsfw?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ok啦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我这么敬业上班不看这个
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:你去啊, 去了之后天天催yuning修bug?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:错了, 你只能催sean...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:我换成ac了. company没有js2...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 敢再折腾一点么?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:我本来就有两套配置
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:注释一行, 解开另外一行的注释, 就搞定了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊， 又 double 了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞赞哒
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 干脆用两个参数启动 emacs
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 分别两套配置
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 麻烦. 
 * QiongMangHuo preload太没劲
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:有钱就行
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还管这么多?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 李老板早就不在乎钱了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 人家上班是乐趣
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 国家主席，一小时也没用 240w 的工资吧？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 隐性工资多啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊. 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 都主席了谁在乎明面上的工资啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还是当当壕，一小时 240w， 还不用隐性
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 都主席了谁在乎明面上的工资啊
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘理工科CS相关专业娘T，另招募廉价程序猿
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 雇得起李老板不?
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 李老板肯只要2000我就雇
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 那怎么可能, 你见过降薪几亿倍换工作的么?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他们说的单位，肯定不是元吧？
<jusss> nyfair: 都做些什么呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 有可能, 估计是亿元
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 类似万元/兆元这样的单位吧
<jusss> nyfair: 还有时间
<nyfair> jusss: 小黄油啊
<jusss> nyfair: 不懂，
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 什么牌子的笔记本有轻有小有散热好
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: double我现在的就行
<iMadper> jusss:fujitsu
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: Yoga Pro 3
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://www.fengniao.com/secforum/2389166.html 这镜头有 20 年了？
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【图】尼康 35mm f/2D 镜头 带原装金属遮光罩和肯高UV镜 ￥1450 90新 尼康 数码相机/摄像机 江西- 二手摄影器材交易 - 蜂鸟论坛
<jusss> 夏天温度能40度以下最好，当看电影时
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不晓得
<gfxmode_> jusss: Mac Book Air
<jusss> gfxmode_: 散热很差据说
<iMadper> jusss:别选了, fujitsu
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss:没钱就不要想这么多. 
<iMadper> jusss:没钱就上船, 蓝天的磨具多好. 
<iMadper> jusss: 没钱还考虑散热和轻薄?
<gfxmode_> jusss: 只看电影的话，MP4吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 重装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470691 如果ubuntu不是用wubi装的， 重装windows会影响ubuntu吗？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-08 13:41
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: http://www.amazon.com/Transformer-Ultra-Slim-All-Aluminum-Detachable-Touchscreen/dp/B00T7XT0S4/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ ASUS Transformer Book Chi 10.1-Inch Ultra-Slim All-Aluminum Detachable 2 in 1 Touchscreen Laptop, 32 GB Capacity:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 还没海外购物过
<jusss> 看着很不错
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你妹，你还要double?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你妹，你还要double?
<nyfair> 二マビ二マビ
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 老板，如何double ……?
<nyfair> 当当时薪480w
<nyfair> 话说这玩意比imagemagick简单多了把 https://github.com/nyfair/fi-luajit
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/fi-luajit · GitHub
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu15.04安装apache2怎么架设PHP网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470693 我已经安装了apache2,浏览器输入localhost显示it works,说明工作正常,但是我在var/www/下放了一个info.php测试文件,然后在浏览器输入localhost/info.php显示Not Found The requested URL /info.php was not found on
<^k^>  ─> this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80 我也安装了PHP5了,但是sudo aptitude install li …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu15.04安装apache2怎么架设PHP网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470694 我已经安装了apache2,浏览器输入localhost显示it works,说明工作正常,但是我在var/www/下放了一个info.php测试文件,然后在浏览器输入localhost/info.php显示Not Found The requested URL /info.php was not found on
<^k^>  ─> this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80 我也安装了PHP5了,但是sudo aptitude install li …
 * BuMangHuo .... 居然胖到买了新表不用拆表链....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<archl> BuMangHuo,   你不错，可以上炉子了。
 * archl 发现深夜的第一场电影竟然便宜啊。没道理啊。全球首映不该贵一点点？
<nyfair> 操蛋的乔布斯，麻痹水果上有什么文本编辑器能打开几G大文件的？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: macvim?
<QiongMangHuo> lol
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 扯吧，vim打开几百M的就已经玩死你了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1506
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LargeFile - Edit large files quickly (keywords: large huge speed) : vim online
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1941550
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google为了能够重返中国 真的是拼了！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: emacs还能用用，vim这种垃圾我不认识
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 要不是等你包养我, 我就踢你了 =,=
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:https://i208548857.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/208548857/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.laramie-samsung-printer_1.0laramie2_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=LNHSfb6h3sJK3xVpdjmTcCLwdsLWtFg2
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 申根签申了9天给了10天，还满仁慈啊
 * HowIsItGoing 比倒霉台湾通行证强多了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我上次一天也没多给好像
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不打击你了, 我们上次申请7天给了14天
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 台湾的只是你自己不给力... 我的没问题
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你们是壕游队
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我走商务签上次，你是自由行，当然时间多
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: o
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 别扯没用的，谁在windows/mac上还用vim的举手
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 举手。不用vim用啥？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你只用ubuntu，别吵了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 现在debian 以前用vim for win =,=
<BuMangHuo> win 里面，当然是 vc++ 6 啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 卧槽，不忍直视的玩意
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 没有 vc++ 6， 怎么知道烫烫烫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于synaptics驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470697 RT，我的电脑是synaptics的触摸板，支持多点触控，在win 8.1下支持各种多指手势。 现在转到ubuntu之后，没有了多指手势，只能点住窗口右边来滑动，非常不方便。 看了一下在系统设置-鼠标和触摸板
<^k^>  ─> 里面也没有显示触摸板，求解怎么开启synaptics触摸板的多指触控功能？ 多谢了！ zz: guoalv …
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1945283
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 印度母亲强奸儿子矫治同性恋 盘点印度针对同性恋的家庭内矫正强奸 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 锟斤拷锟斤拷
<palomino|exhaust> 手持两把锟斤拷，口中疾呼烫烫烫。脚踏千朵屯屯屯，笑看万物锘锘锘
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|exhaust: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 适合你 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b1072857jw1eswniivy5yj20hs33ngxe.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你玩的真大
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<palomino|working> 累啊 O0XX|Qiong 
<palomino|working> 第一张太丧失了 O0XX|Qiong 
 * QiongMangHuo 我可是见过 小李君 真人的 (不是你发这个
 * nyfair 魔都高薪诚聘理工科娘T，另2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 高薪是多高薪?
<iMadper> nyfair:娘t是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Top
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕妮邹凯
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕妮邹凯
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<palomino|working> 理工科娘T...
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 老板，搞网络虚拟化钱景如何？
 * O0XX|Qiong 听见 QiongMangHuo 对 iMadper 说: 晚上能用吗?
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 高管钱景都好
<QiongMangHuo> ....
 * QiongMangHuo 周四大考... 唉...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 可以了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:正在试
<yunfan> tryit: 高管要投资sdn了 ？
<tryit> yunfan, 前途不明朗啊
<yunfan> tryit: 本来不明朗的 你不入场不就明朗了嘛
 * yunfan 歌唱我们亲爱的郭老板 从今走向繁荣富强
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 我跟你们去打球,然后7点走
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • shell中如何ubuntu 14.04显示颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470698 我现在使用xshell链接到ubuntu上面，但是都是黑底白字的，没有任何颜色，这个可以设置显示工具么？ zz: blackcat242 — 2015-06-08 15:04
<yunfan> nyfair: 2k还不如去当门卫
<ltk_> 编译内核时一般pc机会有哪些优化选项呢？
<nyfair> 那是内核,-O2够了
<ltk_> 有大神编译过内核吧
<nyfair> 编译算哪门子大神
<ltk_> 然后其余就没必要选了？
<ltk_> 哦，我不懂-_-#
<nyfair> makepkg敲一条命令就结束了
<ltk_> 比如勾选些东西呢？
<ltk_> memset等
<nyfair> ltk_: 需要哪些勾哪些
<ltk_> 不知道
<ltk_> 默认的编译不会太大？
<nyfair> ltk_: 你干嘛不相信默认的
<nyfair> 你看网上有很多所谓的windows优化版，你用这些还是用windows的官方版？
<ltk_> nyfair:我看ubuntu下deb安装的内核的vmlinuz和initrd都很小
<ltk_> nyfair:和这个没关系吧？
<nyfair> 真闲，有这时间建议你去编译一下firefox chromium virtualbox caligra，这堆玩意比编译linux内核坑多了
<ltk_> 嗯，我去试试codeblock就好了
<nyfair> 还要pgo mgo优化，不花个一整天别想编译完
<ltk_> 我先google下pgo,mgo，这个不懂
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 为啥七点?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 有事情
<nyfair> yunfan: 魔都门卫没2k，别闹
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 借跟我们打球的名义约会小三?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 据说色熙要被拔毛游街了，你期待不？ 杀与艹之歌
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 我小说去年就看过了..... 期待毛?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 电视剧呀，小说又不漏
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 瑟熙早就漏完了吧?
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦 ss挂了?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 除了s01e01最后漏了，没怎么漏呀，
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 连tits都没漏过吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 电视剧里的瑟熙又不好看
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 然而并没有吧?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: shadowscosk呗封
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没说被封, 刚不好使了几分钟
<BuMangHuo> 这两天我的 ss 慢得掉毛
<BuMangHuo> 看来搬瓦工生意变好了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个搬瓦工也不便宜, 为什么这么火?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还不便宜？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 最便宜的 3.99/y 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哪有?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 找 QiongMangHuo 要尾巴链接啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这样
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Bandwagon Host - Shopping Cart
<BuMangHuo> Self-managed HDD: 1.5 GB RAM: 64 MB CPU: 1x Intel Xeon BW: 100 GB/mo 配置低点儿，不过只跑个代理的话没问题
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: $2.99 USD Monthly
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 看到了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: Micro-64 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 3.99usd annually 啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: https://bandwagonhost.com/aff.php?aff=544&pid=19 
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Bandwagon Host - Shopping Cart
<BuMangHuo> 你这样点进去看看
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我找到了
<gfxmode_> 冰火种子来一发
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 没在最上面
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我以为是按价格排序的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 洋鬼子真奸诈
<QiongMangHuo> http://zh.asoiaf.wikia.com/wiki/TV:剧集与原著的差异?variant=zh
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 400 Bad Request
<QiongMangHuo> http://e.163.com/docs/3/2015060718/ARHC423C00051C8V.html#smartPage_indexguess1
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 喉舌确认巴萨1000万敲定妖翼 签约5年先"玩"半年_智能云主页
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不然叫鬼子呢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这个价格应该算比较实惠的了，国内那些卖 ss 服务的，一月也好像得这个价格
<nyfair> 上回那个mpv的开发者这次又来问我解码的蠢问题了
<nyfair> 这堆人都那么蠢，ubuntu论坛还不让我喷mplayer
<nyfair> 见鬼了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛!
<gfxmode_> http://www.ttmeiju.com/meiju/Game.of.Thrones.html
<ubrl> gfxmode_: ⇪ 权力的游戏 Game of Thrones-权力的游戏下载-权力的游戏全集下载-Game of Thrones下载 - 您的高清美剧下载中心
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode_: https://kat.cr/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ KAT - Kickass Torrents
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 大佬
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你老板irc nick是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不在这儿
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 公司的呢?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 怎的?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 有事撒
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: @_@
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他刚下飞机, 目前不响应
<BuMangHuo> 度娘盘的文件怎么不限速的用迅雷下载来着？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper chihchun Mr.Robot挺好看的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 罗伯特先生是谁? 你男盆友?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没文化啊
<BuMangHuo> wap 的这个好像也限速了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 我连你男朋友都不认识...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:据说, 各大网盘要开始清理电子书了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: gan ye mu kai sen
<alvin_rxg> QiongMangHuo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *f*)&MH+*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 我倒是想打出来, 不会啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 噉你想点
<BuMangHuo> 你们现在说的什么语言
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<BuMangHuo> 完全看不懂啊
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: Linux版本的bcloud下百度网盘，好像没限速，我下载可以达到5MB/s
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:快去做嘢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 电子书？　pdf 的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:是啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:类似之前干掉iask那样
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: nnd， 丫的清理，你先出正版啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:跟我说没用啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好多书不出正版电子版，还不让人下盗版
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:你啲广州话讲唔好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 本来就不是广州话, 而且只学了一句...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:哥在线翻译嘅
<QiongMangHuo> s/mu/wu
<gfxmode_> Amazon里的书不是正版的么？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: bcloud 还能用
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 我要买的书没有电子版啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 他出正版，哪怕跟纸书一样价格，我也买 mobi 的啊
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 我前天用过bcloud，可以正常使用
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:你要看啥书?
 * QiongMangHuo 微信提现太慢了...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 技术书籍我有一车...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没地方放啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我租房，纸书没地方放去
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我用过一次， 20 多个小时才到
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 真的可能到 23:50 才到....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo:我说的是电子书, 一车...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 一车电子书？ 全部上传啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 硬盘都一车了? 牛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 租房同一哭
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 反正特别多...
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 书壕
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 传到 google 云里面啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> å­¦ adam
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 按照出版社/年份排好了的...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: adam的书太少
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 太旧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我靠，你这个方式，可以当 1024 版主了
<BuMangHuo> 还分类。。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 但是质量高!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~ 别人分类, 我偷过来的~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 来本java的好书?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你有?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我的都是我自己要看的 =,=
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 人妻类的下载目录分享一下
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 连java都没, 还说个屁
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
 * QiongMangHuo ganyewukaisen
<gfxmode_> iMadper: Qt5的有么？
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 那我得看看
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 来一发
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 没. 
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 哪个出版社最近有qt的书? 我瞅瞅去
<happyaron> iMadper: 刚才孔叔叔帮你催奔溃问题惹
<happyaron> iMadper: 快谢谢孔蜀黍
<iMadper> happyaron: 修好了吗?
<gfxmode_> iMadper: Qt5 Primer什么的最好，不要XX小时内学会XX
<nihui> qt5 ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 问题属于搜狗那边的，正在给他们的QA大姐说
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个大姐很给力的，不是一般点点点的QA】
<iMadper> happyaron: 没修好谢个屁啊!
 * QiongMangHuo lol
<iMadper> gfxmode_:不知道, 哪个出版社的?
<happyaron> iMadper: 孔蜀黍已经尽力了
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 你手上没现成的呀？那我不要了，Qt5的中文书少，好像大多是Qt4的
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 没现成的
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 还要中文的?
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 我都没查到你说的书是哪个出版社的...
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 没这本书，我说的是像C++ Primer这样的书
<QiongMangHuo> duang
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<nyfair> 靠，那个mpv的家伙还是个偷图党
<gfxmode_> 我好像只能看中文，你们上次推荐的英文《Data-Intensive Text Processing with MapReduce》读得很艰难
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 哦....
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:帮我把依赖弄好?
<nyfair> 这神经病，我都写明我邮箱了还往我github账号上的地址塞邮件
<nyfair> g婊我就用来注册各种网站的
<nyfair> 谁会拿那种破玩意当日常邮箱啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ........
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 破是破, 但免费邮箱有更好选择么?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: qq群邮件超级棒
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你的邮箱不是ubuntu/cannonical?
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: QQ邮箱不遵守标准, 完全无法接受
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我司用Google Apps
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 管它遵不遵守，又不影响我使用
 * iMadper 最喜欢的邮箱是qq企业版
 * iMadper 普通的qq邮箱滚粗
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 影响我了, 没法用... http://www.zhihu.com/question/19599466
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪  为什么 QQ 邮箱不支持 “In-Reply-To（以及 References）头” ？ - 腾讯 - 知乎 
<nyfair> iMadper: 求企业版账号
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.jiancool.com/article/27472990717/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 邮件列表应用不能支持 QQ 邮箱的原因 - 推荐最酷的软件开发技术文章 - 荐酷网
<iMadper> nyfair: 我们学校给的.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 本机先装一个redis
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: qq网页版不支持
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 邮件服务器本身支持
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 技术角度来说腾讯邮箱是我朝公司里最到位的了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 除了这个硬伤的话 是
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:装了啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 编译完了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 网页版咋影响你工作了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 随便弄个客户端就好了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我只是说有这样的bug我就无法接受嘛
<happyaron> exit
<happyaron> 额尼玛
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我连QQ都没有的...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 额
<happyaron> 话说QQ的用户体验完虐全球所有同类厂商
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<palomino|working> 但是...qq不是会有各种奇怪的功能么
<palomino|working> 我一直在用tm
<happyaron> palomino|working: 比如啥呢
<palomino|working> 忘了,只记得主界面上有好多好多图标
<jackness1> 居然秒拍的是这样的内容？
<sennn> 我駕到
<jackness1> 额。。。。
<jackness1> 银妹？
<jackness1> 抗日神剧啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://code.google.com/p/mukioplayer/
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  mukioplayer - 一个弹幕视频播放器 - Google Project Hosting 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个没更新
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 支持不了最新的youku的连接格式
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不是, 是没把flash放进去
<gfxmode_> 今天满记甜品，刷浦发信用卡200块钱内五折
<sennn> 做廣告者斬
<gfxmode_> 哦，不发了
<nyfair> 靠，我以为蛋壕发的啥 http://www.zhihu.com/question/19599466，这不是qq邮箱没问题么
<QiongMangHuo> sennn: ...
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪  为什么 QQ 邮箱不支持 “In-Reply-To（以及 References）头” ？ - 腾讯 - 知乎 
<sennn> 吊絲
<nyfair> 他妈的知乎傻逼居然说gmail过滤垃圾邮件好是优势...
<sennn> 秦屎黃
<xxashxx> 有人搞openni没
<nyfair> 尼玛我gmail上一排各种游戏的广告不是垃圾邮件？
<nyfair> 最主要的是，我弃用gmail换qq就是因为g婊mail把最重要的邮件给过滤了...过滤了 fuck
<nyfair> 尼玛，我也傻逼了，居然用gmail去写回信
<nyfair> 这还得再用gmail
<iMadper> gfxmode_:没事, 广告随便发. 刚才说斩的那个人没有op
<nyfair> h265到底有没有戏
<nyfair> 我也不知道
<nyfair> 但是我知道没人肯写32位解码器
<gfxmode_> iMadper: NICE，刚吓尿了
<gfxmode_> 鸡妹儿访问不了后，我转投LIVE油箱了
<nyfair> live邮箱我这里上传下载还不如gmail
<gfxmode_> 嗯，是的。LIVE油箱炒鸡不稳定
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 我的巨硬账号当年也是用g婊邮箱生成的
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 生成的live邮箱地址超蛋疼
<nyfair> 朱军，你们用空格还是tab
<sennn> 不好
<nyfair> 总有傻逼觉得自己写的opencl程序没cuda慢是自己没写好
<sennn> 共產大法好
<lainme> 空格
<gfxmode_> 建议用空格，不同IDE、编辑器解析TAB可能不一样
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<nyfair> 洗发水作大死，尼玛居然还有goagent
<elitter> .
<sennn> 吃完饭了....
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome导入证书出现未知错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470700 系统ubuntu15.04 浏览器 chrome 43.0.2357.81 打开网页提示 您的连接不是私密连接 然后导入goagent 证书就会提示未知错误。 网上的很多方法都试过了。还是不管用啊。。。 如何正确的导入证书啊？ 下
<^k^>  ─> 面这个也试过。 Code: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates sudo update-ca-certificates zz: LiangL — 2015-0 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ibus输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470701 【ibus设置】 1.Firefox地址栏中输入地址时Firefox崩溃，firefox输入框中Ctrl + A 或移动光标选择文本时，文本被删除。。。 Ctrl + Alt 打开终端，输入ibus-setup打开ibus首选项，常规设置中，勾去“在应用程序窗口中启用内
<onlylove> lainme: 清理论坛广告君，那个货又来了
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的难道又要改密码
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 台州路桥区找小姐全套保健按摩联系电话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470784 台州路桥区找服务小姐全套155-0123-5282台州路桥区找一夜情服务155-0123-5282台州路桥区找小姐出台服务台州路桥区找美女包夜服务电话《155-0123-5282》台州路桥区找美女特殊服务台州路桥区
<^k^>  ─> 找美女上门服务电话155-0123-5282菲菲台州路桥区找美女一夜情《155-0123-5282》菲菲台州路桥 …
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 茂名找小姐美女少妇推油保健特殊服务电话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470918 茂名找服务小姐全套155-0123-5282茂名找一夜情服务155-0123-5282茂名找小姐出台服务茂名找美女包夜服务电话《155-0123-5282》茂名找美女特殊服务茂名找美女上门服务电话155-0123-5282菲菲茂名
<^k^>  ─> 找美女一夜情《155-0123-5282》菲菲茂名小姐服务《155-0123-5282》茂名小姐《155-0123-5282》 茂 …
<onlylove> lainme: 美女，醒醒，盗号广告君屠版了
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 海盐找小姐学生妹保健服务联系电话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471135 海盐找服务小姐全套155-0123-5282海盐找一夜情服务155-0123-5282海盐找小姐出台服务海盐找美女包夜服务电话《155-0123-5282》海盐找美女特殊服务海盐找美女上门服务电话155-0123-5282菲菲海盐找美
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 诸暨找洗浴会所小姐特殊按摩保健 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471171 诸暨找服务小姐全套155-0123-5282诸暨找一夜情服务155-0123-5282诸暨找小姐出台服务诸暨找美女包夜服务电话《155-0123-5282》诸暨找美女特殊服务诸暨找美女上门服务电话155-0123-5282菲菲诸暨
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-09
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Intel 為即將推出的 Skylake / Broxton 發行適用於 Linux 的 韌體組件 及 安裝指引 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471177 1. Intel 將在 2015/08 推出 新系列 顯卡 Skylake ( 個人電腦適用 ) Broxton ( 系统芯片適用 ) http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Re ... 3603.shtml 摘要 Intel Releases Its Firs
<^k^>  ─> t Binary Installer for Linux, Skylake and Broxton Support Added Intel has just released a couple of binary blobs for …
<pity> 居然有个 ####c++ 频道，这 topic…… you ate grandma, slut | #cplusplus.com's offtopic ontopic channel | Shut up Hitler! | C++ MOTHERFUCKER!!!! DO YOU STDOUT IT!??!?
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 4S的短信铃声也可以换成黑莓默认的，GungHo
<gfxmode> 苹果的短信铃声太难听了，像出家人敲钟一样
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 黑莓的短信铃声也很普通吧
<BuMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不就是滴的一声， 跟 ios 的一样啊
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 不是，是Da（二声）Da（清声）；苹果的是叮~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 反正都一样没用吧
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我的短信声音是静音
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 已经有那么大半年没收到任何需要我及时关注的，或者是有必要回复的短信了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 试一下，我发你油箱了哟
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 lts ，怎样安装curl？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471179 什么源？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-09 9:46
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 哈，看到了，赞
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 好吧，我还是觉得跟叮的一声没差
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam卸载后还是存留有更新信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471180 1.jpg 卸载steam后，重启之后还是会出现这个信息 已经运行下面的命令 sudo apt-get remove --purge steam* rm -rf ~/.local/share/Steam/ rm -rf ~/.steam 求助求助 zz: 1459554708@qq.com — 2015-06-09 9:54
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 哦，没办法。你对短信铃声好像不感冒
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: lol
<gfxmode_> 以前的Nokia手机短信铃声是Morse码，     ... -- ...
<gfxmode_> 也很有创意
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 我好像没用过这个
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 不过不会被听误会？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 把 -- 听成 --- 就不好玩了，然后直接给你打 110/911 之类
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 哎不对， 你说的是 S40 或者是那种绿屏手机里面的 SMS 声音？
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 一般人听不出来，是的蜂鸣声， ... -- ...是SMS的Morse码
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 对啊，我是说别人吧 -- 听成 --- 然后就成了 SOS 了 lol
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 是的，也许会听错。但“-”的时长是“.”的三倍，“--”和“---”的区别挺大的哦
<BuMangHuo> 这倒也是
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  22:48
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  23:18
<luobo> ubrl: who?
<ubrl> luobo,
<luobo> ubrl: 这是谁家的？
<ubrl> luobo, .. 休息一下 ..  23:18
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam卸载后还是存留有更新信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471181 sudo apt-get remove --purge steam* rm -rf ~/.local/share/Steam && rm -rf ~/.steam 运行上述命令之后还是出现更新信息 1.jpg zz: 1459554708@qq.com — 2015-06-09 10:04
<luobo> 谁汇编好？
<luobo> 基址相对寻址和索引相对寻址有什么区别？
 * pity 有办法知道 Linux 系统上一个用户当前所有的 $PWD 吗？
<kandu> pity: pwd 是进程关联的
<kandu> pity: 和用户没关系
<kandu> pity: 要不先列出某 user 的所有 proc, 然后从 /proc 里面找?
<kandu> pity: 刚说错了，这样看起来，和用户还是很有关系的，囧
<pity> kandu: 一个用户可能在多个 $PWD 中，在他的 env 里有这个变量，但只有一个
<kandu> pity: 精确点说。有许多 uid 是某用户的进程。每个进程有各自的 cwd. 某些进程会将 cwd 设置到 env 里，比如 bash, 以使得后代进程的 env 里有个 PWD 变量的值等于 cwd, 但此值不代表真正的 cwd, 某进程进行 chdir 后，此值并不会魔法般的进行变动。
<pity> kandu: 嗯，就是想简单知道 shell 里用户所处的所有 $PWD，程序或进程里修改的不用管它
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】关于Ubuntu 14.04无线网连接不稳定的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471182 情况是这样的，链接无线网，刚开始时，可以链接还能好好上网，但过了几分钟后，就不能上网了，甚至链接不上，偶尔还能再连上，链接极不稳定，求教，该怎
<^k^>  ─> 么解决？ 我的无线无卡 RTL8723BE ，谢谢了！ zz: pramper — 2015-06-09 11:32
<kandu> pity: user=kandu; for proc in $(ps -U $user | grep pts | cut -d " " -f 2 | grep -v "PID"); do cat /proc/$proc/environ | strings | grep PWD | cut -d = -f 2; done 2>&1 | egrep -v "^cat"
<kandu> pity: 开头的 kandu 改成特定用户。纯 shell 瞎写几行
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助,求助,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471183 新人菜鸟,装ubuntu14.10的时候,更改了管理员的名称,没有使用root,现在发现好多文件的所有者都是root,无法很多操作.也无法切换到root这个用户. 执行cat /etc/passwd 后,有行显示 root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash 意思是说默认存
<pity> kandu: 我靠，这样也行
<kandu> pity: 也许这样更好
<kandu> pity: user=kandu; for proc in $(ps -U $user | grep pts | cut -d " " -f 2 | grep -v "PID"); do ls -dl /proc/$proc/cwd | cut -d ">" -f 2; done 2>&1 | egrep -v "^ls"
<pity> kandu: 第二种方法的结果是这样的 lrwxrwxrwx 1 user user 0 Jun  9 12:20 /proc/1597/cwd
<pity> kandu: 第一种方法好像会漏掉一些 $PWD
<kandu> pity: 权限不够就这样
<pity> kandu: root 也是
<kandu> pity: grep -v 掉算了
<pity> kandu: root 也会漏掉一些 $PWD
<pity> kandu: 我的意思是结果不全
<kandu> pity: $(ps -U $user -o pid | grep -v "PID")
<kandu> pity: 把 $(ps -U $user | grep pts | cut -d " " -f 2 | grep -v "PID")  改成上面那条试试
<kandu> pity: 刚你说只要 shell 下的，所以 filter 了下有 pts 的。如果是所有的话，上面那条比较好
<pity> kandu: 明白
 * kandu 求工作，求包养，求收留
<iMadper> kandu: nyfair最近在收人.
<sennn> 我要美国绿卡
<pity> kandu: 结果还是不全，下午再看看
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04LTS 更新后，找不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471185 上星期新安装的 ubuntu12.04LTS，外接USB无线网卡（seapai 这个牌子的 SL-450,双频，支持802.11ac）.经过不断谷歌和本论坛折腾后， 软来是是这样的步骤: 1，官网下载 3.0.0.2 的驱动;
<^k^>  ─> 1.1 下载 rt2870 的fireware; 2，解压到 home，rename 为 rt2870 3，make 4，make install 5，cp rt2870STA.dat …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这样正常么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471186 刚开始安装时时正常的，一个扩展分区，一个交换分区，但是现在这两个分区都不见了，显示未知，系统监视器中只有一个主分区。安装了gparted后似乎纠正了什么512k错误。不敢重启。另外，论坛图片怎么
<^k^>  ─> 上传。 zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-06-09 12:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这样正常么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471186 刚开始安装时是正常的，一个扩展分区，一个交换分区，但是现在这两个分区都不见了，显示未知，系统监视器中只有一个主分区。安装了gparted后似乎纠正了什么512k错误。不敢重启。另外，论坛图片怎么
<^k^>  ─> 上传。 zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-06-09 12:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 右键清理回收站会弹出文件管理器窗口是不是一个bug？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471187 如题？ zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-06-09 13:16
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<kandu> nyfair: 2k$/2kï¿¥?
<nyfair> kandu: 2k日元
<iMadper> 2k 円
<QiongMangHuo> 2,000 Yen
<BuMangHuo> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6310d41cjw1estf4c2i6aj20hs0m1q6e.jpg 你们发的那些肯定是骗人的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 命令：curl -I ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471188 ubuntu12.04 lts 菜单：工具-->附加组件 点击，上面菜单，它是连接服务器：services.addons.mozilla.org （63.245.216.134 ） 问题： 1.直接在浏览器输入IP地址：63.245.216.134 显示：图 是什么原因？ 2.在终端输入命令： Code:
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ curl http://63.245.216.134  -I HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found Server: nginx Date: Tue, 09 Jun 2015 06:44:24 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 命令：curl -I， 查看服务器，是否被劫持？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471189 终端输入： Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ curl  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn -I HTTP/1.1 200 OK Server: nginx/1.1.19 Date: Tue, 09 Jun 2015 07:04:08 GMT Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8 Connection: keep-alive X-Powered-By: PHP/5.3.10-
<^k^>  ─> 1ubuntu3.18 Set-Cookie: ubuntuforum_u=1; expires=Wed, 08-Jun-2016 07:04:07 GMT; path=/; HttpOnly Set-Cookie: ubuntufo …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • usb装ubuntu 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471190 用ultraiso做的usb 安装完ubuntu后不能进入， 重启后还是安装或者使用的 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-09 15:10
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 天下良心一石，程序员独占八斗，测试小妹一斗，其他人共分一斗。
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这啥啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/31098067?q=%E4%B8%BA%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E8%AF%B4%E2%80%9C%E5%A4%A9%E4%B8%8B%E8%89%AF%E5%BF%83%E4%B8%80%E7%9F%B3%EF%BC%8C%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F%E5%91%98%E7%8B%AC%E5%8D%A0%E5%85%AB%E6%96%97%EF%BC%8C%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E7%BB%8F%E7%90%86%E4%B8%80%E6%96%97%EF%BC%8C%E5%85%B6%E4%BB%96%E4%BA%BA%E5%85%B1%E5%88%86%E4%B8%80%E6%96%97%E2%80%9D
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  为什么王文剑说“天下良心一石，程序员独占八斗，产品经理一斗，其他人共分一斗”? - 其他选择 - 知乎 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/31060437#answer-15675238
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  为什么说今天的青年知识良心，一半存在于律师界，一半存在于传媒界？ - 互联网 - 知乎 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 正忙着写trip report, 先收藏
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 恶搞的, 没必要收藏
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在zhihu上的人都在争论苹果有没有抄袭施乐, 微软有没有抄袭苹果. ... 
<nyfair> 知乎跟微博越来越像了，3年前不是这样的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拿出 7 斗来卖啊
<BuMangHuo> 其实都卖了也没啥吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 问题是, 谁买啊? 怎么交货啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 按流量收费得不得啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看看知乎大牛怎么回答的
<BuMangHuo> 围观去
<TwitchGG> hi，有人在chroot环境下安装docker吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在win7下，用u盘安装ubuntu系统，但win7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471191 我在win7下用工具把ubuntu系统刻录在我的u盘上，安装的过程中，它显示磁盘无其它的操作系统，但我有win7系统，我没管它，自己在win7下的逻辑分区F盘上，把ubuntu系统安装在F盘上
 * BuMangHuo 先拿出 500cc 的良心来卖
<abc_> 测试
<ubrl> abc_:点点点.  03:46
<abc_> 哦
<abc_> ？
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 你和QiongMangHuo是什么关系？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 我活着， 他忙，我穷
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在win7下，用u盘安装ubuntu系统，但win7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471194 我在win7下用工具把ubuntu系统刻录在我的u盘上，安装的过程中，它显示磁盘无其它的操作系统，但我有win7系统，我没管它，自己在win7下的逻辑分区F盘上，把ubuntu系统安装在F盘上
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode_: 一个qiong 一个buqiong
<CNLIC> ÈË»¹²»ÉÙ
<^k^> CNLIC say: 人还不少 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nyfair> fuck UTF-8
<QiongMangHuo> pity: ping
<nyfair> 我国为什么不大力推广gb18030?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 话说同样是编码转换，windows自带的那个系统函数为什么能比iconv快一个数量级？
<pity> QiongMangHuo: .
<pity> kandu: https://gist.github.com/pityonline/ca231d0366886b6b8837 我把那个查谁在某个目录的命令改成这样了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: find who's current in some path
<pity> QiongMangHuo: ???
<nyfair> pity: 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> pity: p姐!!!
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 1, 你住的小区叫啥 2, 什么时候和我们聚聚啊, 好几年没见了
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 慧忠北里
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你们都啥时候有时间？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 商住两用? 昨天白老板跟我讲的
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 出租屋
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 等他明天上班问问, 他一个月前就嚷嚷着要找你一直也没找
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 我知道, 只是问问有没有商住
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 商住好像有吧，没在太意
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 吃啥？撸串儿？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 有白老板, 肯定卤煮啊!
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 这要白老板破戒啊
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 奥体边上啊! 好地方
<QiongMangHuo> 奥森
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 跑步方便
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你最近还常去游泳吗？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 每周去啊!
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 啥时候来我带你去
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 我现在的单位也有组织游泳，但不是在 21 世纪了，新的地方在郡王府，我一次还没去过
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 21世纪有桑拿 好棒!
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 从没蒸过
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 不习惯桑拿和搓背
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 想找搓背的不知道北京哪儿有...
<CNLIC> 遍地都有吧
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 这需求容易满足
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 遍地开花
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 不光搓背  大保健都有
<QiongMangHuo> 不知道哪有正经的澡堂和按摩
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 你这个年龄 找正经的都不正常
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 21 世纪就能点吧？
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: ...
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 0_0 不知道...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 找不正经的才正常
 * HowIsItGoing 伐开心
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你们平时几人去？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 一个人
<gebjgd> pity, 做大保健类的还组团？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 有一次三个人
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 不带个女伴或基友么？
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 一个女伴，另一个基友？LOL
<pity> gebjgd: 3p lol
<gebjgd> pity, 非要点破  大家都明白的事情
 * pity zabbix 的 api 太繁重了
<pity> 取个数据再组合就是个大工程
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 找个女友吧  就有人天天给搓背了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你现在在哪里游泳，一次多少钱
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 我们现在是每周二去郡王府了，据说要健康证和深水证，没 21 世纪爽
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 清华不能搓澡了？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 买买买就开心了瓦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 公司的, 二十一世纪饭店
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: Life is short, just buy it.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 西二旗这里游一发都 47 了...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这个单价90
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 公司多次的每次60
<BuMangHuo> 还是跑步便宜
<BuMangHuo> pity: 奥森这种土豪社区， 房租很贵吧
<pity> BuMangHuo: 哈哈
<pity> BuMangHuo: 房租跟望京一样
<pity> BuMangHuo: 一个次卧 1.6k - 1.8k 左右吧
<BuMangHuo> 《热靴日记》 这本书完全就是 SB900 闪光灯的广告吧
<BuMangHuo> pity: 那貌似也不算非常贵
<pity> BuMangHuo: 环境还不错，小区里种满了我喜欢的银杏树
<BuMangHuo> pity: 跑步遇到潘十亿之类的土豪可以求 VC 不
<pity> BuMangHuo: 不认识是潘十亿之类的土豪，不过长腿妹子确实多
<BuMangHuo> pity: 长腿妹子哪里都有吧
<pity> BuMangHuo: 品质不一样
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu通过samba无法访问win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471195 ubuntu上安装了samba,设置了共享目录,安全级别是user模式.从win7上输入正确的用户名密码后可以访问ubuntu的共享内容 从ubuntu上访问win7,需要输入用户名,密码进行认证.但是无论输入什么用户
<BuMangHuo> pity: 玩这么大
<BuMangHuo> pity: 都开始按品质斩了啊
<BuMangHuo> 色大象为啥跟黑毛都是同时上下线的？
<pity> BuMangHuo: 哈哈
<kandu> pity: 牛牛！看不懂 sh 编程的泪目路过
<gfxmode_> sed awk掌握就可以了呀
<pity> kandu: 这不还是那条命令？就稍微改了一点儿
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 安装好virt-manager，无法新建虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471196 如题，下面为出现的错误情况： 1.png 2.png zz: zhanju7hao — 2015-06-09 18:10
<sean51587> 大家好
<nyfair> fxxk，latex写个括号都那么疼
<ubrl> sean51587:点点点.  06:16
<sean51587> 新人刚进
<sean51587> ()
<sean51587> 这样子么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么，浏览器会自动退出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471197 Mozilla Firefox 浏览一些网站时，如： http://itindex.net/detail/53017-http-%E ... 0%E6%9C%AF 它会自动退出。 不过，安装了noscript，就不退出了。 是浏览器问题，还是ISP劫持？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-09 18:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 阿呆喵跨版本根本就没有起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471198 用root权限启动的，没有报错。可是一点效果也没有。有哪位老大成功了，分享一下经验。谢谢～ zz: hilario — 2015-06-09 18:34
<qin> 有人吗？
<ubrl> qin:点点点.  07:35
<qin> ubrl: 我编译一个文件失败，我需要你帮助
<ubrl> qin, .. 休息一下 ..  07:36
<qin> ubrl: http://svn.opensync.org/branches/3rd-party-cmake-modules/modules/FindGLIB2.cmake
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 No route to host - connect(2)
<qin> 这个地址我连不上
<qin> 我需要这个文件
<qin> ubrl: 谢谢尝试
<ubrl> qin, .. 休息一下 ..  07:40
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • usb安装ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471199 usb启动 install ubuntu 进去后黑屏。 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-09 19:41
<qin> 是一个字都没的黑屏吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • usb装ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471200 usb启动， install ubuntu进去后黑屏 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-09 19:43
<qin> bot...
<qin> 我估计是用来写U盘的软件问题
<alvin_rxg> curl -I "http://svn.opensync.org/branches/3rd-party-cmake-modules/modules/FindGLIB2.cmake"
<alvin_rxg>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<alvin_rxg>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Freebuilder> 好久没来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，
<Freebuilder> 刚高考完
<Freebuilder> 我是说别人
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 滚
<gebjgd> 高考也算是个事
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 孩子多大了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 未生
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 还不赶紧造去
<Freebuilder> 练功要紧
<Freebuilder> 喝点葡萄酒先
<Freebuilder> .g 自由建客
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 自幼贱客好
<Freebuilder> 谁？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • ubuntu15.04安装后empathy里面没有IRC帐号设置的入口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471201 新安装的ubuntu15.04进来打开empathy发现帐号设置里面没有IRC zz: wsdjeg — 2015-06-09 21:06
<onlylove> KK它爸呢，这白色字体根本看不清好么
<Freebuilder> 谁想出来的，用这颜色？
<xtpeeps> 昨天晚上是怎么回事@^k^的号被黑了吗
<onlylove> 没事，KK好好的，论坛被广告君屠版了
<onlylove> 谁能告诉我系统运维和java开发以及sql有什么关系
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu, 怎么自动识别分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471202 在windows分出一个分区， usb装ubuntu，它怎么知道要在这个分区装？ windows上划分得分区有没要求？ 是主分区还是逻辑分区？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-09 22:02
<axhiao> sb
<axhiao> 发错了．sry
<axhiao> 想问一下，在这里面向上滚屏查看历史消息用什么命令？/scrollback还是/sb
<axhiao> 谢谢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<axhiao> what?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<archl> gebjgd, 没睡？
<gebjgd> archl, 你行不行
<gebjgd> archl, 才20点49
<archl> gebjgd, 我不行了 -不想睡又难受 - 我可以19点就睡。
<archl> gebjgd, 这里 2:50 了。差 6歌时区
<gebjgd> archl, 你是哪位
<archl> gebjgd, 。。。jiero
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代你好
<jiero> gebjgd,   cleamoon  欧洲壕们
<gebjgd> jiero, 没有二代好啊
<jiero> gebjgd,  二代？我希望我有10000亿美元现金啊。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 仅在Ubuntu下连不上特定wifi……这算是系统问题还是路由器问题还是驱动问题…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471207 　　在宿舍里装了个无线路由器，昨天用着用着突然断了，然后再连就一直是正在连接的状态永远连不上…… 　　以为是路由器出故障
<^k^>  ─> 了，结果进windows能正常连接，手机也一直好好地连着。 　　以为是系统问题，结果发现U …
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  你已知一直挂机
<gfxmode> 我昨天在MAC上装了XCode和Qt，Qt的工程可以直接在MAC上编译
<buffon137> ls
<buffon137> dir
<buffon137> ls
<buffon137> dir
<jiero> buffon137, 吃？
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  21:52
<sjd_zeus> 机器人用的哪里的时间，差了１２小时
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开脑治头痛 : 曹操得了头痛症。华佗认为曹操头痛的病根在颅中,于是禀告曹操:要、要~切开脑。 曹操听完大怒:老子头痛的要死,你还敢唱歌,来人,拖出去斩了。华佗,卒
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/401175.htm   看 这可是我上次说的设想
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Mozilla发布能运行在Android上的FirefoxOS_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: ... 小米launcher的意思么...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu grub-install fail http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471208 root@ubuntu:/tmp# grub-install /dev/sda Installing for x86_64-efi platform. grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory. =============================================== cd /tmp/ && wget 'http://home.comcast.net/~ubuntu_grub/boot_info_script.txt' && sudo bash
<^k^>  ─> boot_info_script.txt ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ …
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 是啊  最好还是要底层就替换 但是如果没有root  也可以先做这个launcher
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: nubia?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://cn.nytimes.com/technology/20150609/c09uberchina/
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 竞争与监管夹击下，优步斥重金撬开中国市场 - 纽约时报中文网 国际纵览
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: uber真是有钱
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不过确实便宜
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这茶是果茶?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 果茶
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 菊花茶
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 哈？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我这个是红的...你那个才是黄的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 毛
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你买了nubia?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽，倒霉weibo
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 哈哈
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 这次还好啦, 你下次要是去注册个什么交友的网站, 就暴
<O0XX|Qiong> 露了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 交友网站也不能拿微博登录啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 哪有那么弱
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你买了nubia?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我刷了萝莉棒棒糖
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞赞哒, 好用伐?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 速度飞快啊，不过可能是没刷google 服务的关系
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 上次也是，刷了google服务包，速度明显慢了2个等级
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 2K RMB/minute ?
<lainme> microsecond
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我来
<lainme> k=1.3806488E-23
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂.
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 日元我也干。
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 牛牛求带走
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 囡囡科学怪人
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1esytfshz93j20oa0oawi9.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 好身材.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没看懂
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 让 色iMadper 给你讲
<O0XX|Qiong> 禅师问：“你觉得是一粒金子好还是一堆泥土好呢？”
<O0XX|Qiong> 拜访者道：“当然是金子好啊！”
<O0XX|Qiong> 禅师笑曰：“假如我给你的是种子呢？”
<O0XX|Qiong> 拜访者想了想，豁然开朗的笑了：“那我给您留个邮箱!”
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 好身材. 你拍的？
<O0XX|Qiong> 刚刚我去药店买东西，有个男的排在我前面，买了套套。
<O0XX|Qiong> 店员问他需不需要黑纸袋？
<O0XX|Qiong> 他说：“不用，她没有那么丑”
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: HowIsItGoing O0XX|Qiong 早啊 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> http://down4.myreadme.com/manualdown/soft/gr_cs.pdf
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 长度=4.88 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<BuMangHuo> 发错了
 * O0XX|Qiong 快看, 也许有福利
<QiongMangHuo> 已下载
<BuMangHuo> ... 看吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那天想了想，那种用路由器连多个网络的方式不太靠谱， 如果只是两个网络倒可以在 wan 口 lan 口隔离开，但是连三个网络的时候， 在 lan 口上的两个网络就完全没有隔离了
 * BuMangHuo 然后貌似我想的那个拓扑，弄不好还打环
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 艹，你还想怎样，有多少情况会有三个独立的网络？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你买了理光gr了啊?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你还真下载了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙, 电力猫速度不够怎么破?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: lol，俩网络就没问题
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我搞了个灯， 美得很啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 国产山寨，量大又便宜
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: gr好像很火的样子 为毛?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 换网线
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 就是小嘛，然后底大
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 底大?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: apsc 的啊，这个尺寸这算是最大的底了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不懂你在说什么...
 * QiongMangHuo 不懂相机
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你这是要拍斩人过程?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 把“要”字去掉
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> 真要录像的话， 得有 led 补光灯吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你的那个 m4/3 丢了？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: gr是文艺相机的巅峰之作啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还在啊, 家里呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 定焦28mm
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不懂
 * QiongMangHuo 就手机拍拍算了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 高素质的镜头和底子, 单手拍摄的设计
<BuMangHuo> 反正就是一寸大一寸强
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 简直就是装逼利器啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是单反么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是，就是个卡片数码相机，只不过感光元件大一些
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是, 数码相机.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 单反多low啊
<BuMangHuo> 然后操控设计的好一点
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还得换镜头
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你买了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没钱啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 改天我把镜头焊在相机上，就不想着买买买了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我不够文艺, 驾驭不了啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 知道你没钱 没问你啊....
<iMadper> 哦.. 看错了..
<BuMangHuo> 不是我买的啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 穷人理解穷人, 我从来不刺激你的
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 你们不要刺激我啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实 gr 还没黑卡一代好玩
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 现在可以用binary写scope了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 快去写个t66y的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: t66y不是关了么？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 写写写
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 都开了大半个月了吧
<iMadper> ....
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 卧槽
<BuMangHuo> 关了一个多周好像
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 鳖臑
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 早就开了
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，这个词壕高端
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  穷人是我。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你玩股票，玩基金，玩对冲
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 然后你告诉我你是穷人？
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 合计起来不如你月工资高，还是我全部资产我不穷
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 只是你太富了！
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 施舍点吧
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我靠
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 这个频道，你随便 @ 几个，工资都是我的几亿倍
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 这个频道，你随便 @ 几个，工资都是我的几亿倍
<O0XX|Qiong> jiero: 这个频道，你随便 @ 几个，工资都是我的几亿倍
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  HowIsItGoing  O0XX|Qiong  你们赶紧买几个度假村让我去看门吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ^
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 这个频道，你随便 @ 几个，工资都是我的几亿倍
<jiero> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing BuMangHuo  @你们了呢。然后呢，你们的工资都翻了多少亿亿亿亿亿倍？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你当然不能 @ 我啊，这样会死循环的
<sennn> ?
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 对呀。死循环了。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing BuMangHuo你们几个全都是骗子
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing BuMangHuo你们几个全都是骗子
<sennn> back
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing O0XX|Qiong 你们几个全都是骗子
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong BuMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 你们几个全都是骗子
<jiero> 3点睡觉果然不爽。
<jiero> cherrot, 肉疼
<cherrot> jiero, ?
<sennn> 蛋疼?
<jiero> 突然想到 rot 骨头上肉掉下来，就肉疼
<sennn> 好无聊的一天啊
<sennn> 大家有什么乐子?
 * jiero 昨晚去看侏罗纪世界 - 又一次见识了各种文化哈。美国人的衣服太丑了-=- 是为了仿照原来的侏罗纪公园观感么。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 别剧透
<jiero> sennn,  insturctables 作一个作一个。
<sennn> ?
<jiero> sennn,  make the world http://www.instructables.com/
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ Instructables - DIY How To Make Instructions
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 哦。我就说感想 -是美国人，绝对是美国人拍的！
<gfxmode> millisecond
<sennn> ?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/15/0609/15/ARM96QPI00051C8V.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 巴萨人生赢家欧冠0出场无奖牌 枪手300万亦泡汤_网易体育
<jiero> gfxmode, time allows enough light bullet penetrate your body.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/183642  怎么破? glibc的bug, 一堆代码编译不过..
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Emacs development
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  穷啊。你比安倍晋三富有呀
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 不过前提你是日本人才比他富有
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 场均夺冠率这就降低了33%
 * jiero 踩踏 hunt_O 
 * jiero 踩踏不踢球的球迷们
<sennn> 金三胖
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 好吐槽
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 场均三冠
<sennn> 当人民当上公仆就完成了一次质的飞越...
<axhiao> Curry摇了摇头啊
<sennn> 车子 票子 房子 马子 新四有青年标准!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: syntax enable
<O0XX|Qiong> syntax on
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<axhiao> 吃饭了
<sennn> 哦
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2015-06-10/doc-ifvmvrch0583525.shtml
<axhiao> 问一下，有人在用deepin这个系统的吗？？
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 财政部发文肯定互联网彩票：已经是大势所趋|互联网彩票|彩票_互联网_新浪科技_新浪网
<axhiao> 怎么样
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 估计很快就可以在线买彩票了
<O0XX|Qiong> axhiao: arch赛高
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞赞哒
<axhiao> O0XX|Qiong 体验咋样？
<O0XX|Qiong> axhiao: 赞赞哒
<sennn> 谁买彩票谁二
<axhiao> O0XX|Qiong 他的gui是用html5做的？
<O0XX|Qiong> axhiao: 你说deepin?
<sennn> 纯属扔钱的说,个人意见
<axhiao> O0XX|Qiong 恩
<iMadper> sennn: 毛!
<iMadper> sennn: 彩票买的是希望!
<sennn> 不敢苟同啊
<axhiao> O0XX|Qiong 好像说什么为了跨平台，然后用html5做的
<iMadper> sennn: 讲真, 就你这点儿实力, 你配给郭美美买包嘛? 但是你买了彩票, 你的钱就会用来给她买包.
<sennn> iMadper, 朕表示从不买彩票
<sennn> iMadper, 有道理...
<sennn> 但是,依然坚决不买
<axhiao> sennn 找一组号码，买上30年，当年老了的时候中个大奖，然后可以养老了．多好
<sennn> 我 没有 房子 车子 票子 马子,但我是个 快乐的 吊丝
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 赞! 侠之大者, 为国接盘
<sennn> 我是四无青年的代表
<axhiao> sennn 别说屌丝这个词，知道冯小刚怎么调侃屌丝的吗？说究其本意，屌丝就是JB毛
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 为国买包
 * QiongMangHuo 可以网上购彩了? 人生又有了希望...
<sennn> axhiao, 没做,我就是吊毛 ,对这个社会来说,可有可无啊
<sennn> 没错
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 估计马上就可以了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 财政部发文了
<sennn> 吸烟与买彩票哪个更有害?
<axhiao> sennn 看陷入程度
<sennn> 这两样都是国家支持的,所以可以推论国家是惟利是图的...
<O0XX|Qiong> sennn: 那国家为啥不支持卖淫呢?
<O0XX|Qiong> sennn: 收个税爽爽哒
<axhiao> O0XX|Qiong 666
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 动摇执政根基
<sennn> 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 动摇执政根基
<iMadper> o0
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 伟光正做这个那不就是当婊子立牌坊么
<sennn> 对啊
<axhiao> 国家也是在财政收入和社会公众影响之间做平衡和抉择
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 现在立的还少啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 国家让你当个老处男你就得是个老处男, 不能依靠买春来破解
<sennn> 国家机器是不会过问个人死活的
<sennn> 这是现实...
<sennn> 我坚决 不抽烟 不喝酒 不买彩票 ...
<sennn> 不为国家作贡献
<axhiao> 国家没错，错的是这个社会
<sennn> 国家造就社会,国家导向社会
<sennn> 社会错了,就是国家错了
<sennn> 国家宣传的方针,反过来做就对了...
<O0XX|Qiong> sennn: 你这想法让无政府主义者怎么活
<sennn> 无政府主义就是意淫啊
<stardiviner> 你们看得太小了，如果一件事情是对的，或者逻辑成立，然后也应该去做其他同样推论的事情，这是错误的。
<sennn> stardiviner, 不明白
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 加入AD域进，出现以下错误信息，望指点，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471210 Error: Received error while querying lwsmd. [code 0x00000002] Received error while querying lwsmd. zz: ublueu — 2015-06-10 11:21
<stardiviner> 如果国家调查发现人民吃地沟油能增强人民身体素质，那国家就应该这样做吗？如果国家发现安装摄像头能保障对坏事的监控，那么是不是所有的地方都应该装呢？
<stardiviner> 对的，不一定总是对，永远对，只是现在合适。错的，未必就一定是错的。
<sennn> stardiviner, 你认为所谓的国家问的了吗?
<stardiviner> 国家就是个大群体。在大到一定程度后，产生质变的结果。公司，家庭，等等，在某种程度上是国家的原型。国家的问题，缩小了看，也能放到公司，家庭里去。
<stardiviner> 所以，国家的问题是在任何地方存在的。也是必然遇到的矛盾
<sennn> stardiviner, 你和共产党是一伙的
<stardiviner> sennn: 为什么？因为我看着像是在帮共产党说话？你的理解能力好差。。。。
<sennn> stardiviner,你是所谓的党员吧...
<stardiviner> sennn: 我只是说我自己理解的事实。我觉得家庭的主导人，和国家领导人差不多的本质。决定家庭这个结构的利益走向。
<sennn> stardiviner, 你已被洗脑,没救了
<stardiviner> sennn: 我团员都不是。。。我初中就知道参加国家性质的团体，必然被主流意识和团体给绑架。所以没有加入。
<stardiviner> sennn: 你也像个被洗脑的孩子，没有太多自己的主见。
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
<sennn> stardiviner, 好,还有救
<BuMangHuo> 那以前那种淘宝上买的彩票，都是非法的？
<sennn> stardiviner, 就凭这几句话,就能看出我没主见,你真牛!
<stardiviner> sennn: 就和你猜我是站在国家那一边的，我是党员一个道理。。。。你只许自己做，不许别人这么做阿？
<sennn> 是不是党员和没主见根本就是两回事啊?
<sennn> stardiviner, 你很会台杠 啊
<stardiviner> sennn: 笨笨的好可爱
<jzp113> 哎
<sennn> 傻傻的好悲催
<jzp113> 问个有没有逆向工程的频道 被教育了
<sennn> ?
<jzp113> 他告诉我freenode没有hack的频道
<stardiviner> jzp
<sennn> 是啊
<stardiviner> jzp113: 你去google搜索。IRC channels有不少，我以前找过
<jzp113> 我没找到
<jzp113> 难道关键词没打对？
<jzp113> freenode reverse engineering channel ？ 什么都没有
<lainme> jzp113: 不一定freenode啊，还有其它irc服务器
<stardiviner> jzp113: 你看，lainme就很聪明，那个人说freenode没有，不代表其他的服务器没有阿
<jzp113> 嗯嗯 我搜索下
<jzp113> 哎 算了
<jzp113> 我自己找吾爱破解的论坛看看算了
<sennn> 中国的黑客都是渣
<jzp113> 反正我反编译出那加密代码就成功了
<xtpeeps> 现在是什么话题？
<ubrl> xtpeeps: define:现在 [Expand]For pronunciation and definitions of |现在| – see |現在|. (This term, |现在|, is the simplified form of |現在|.) Notes: Simplified Chinese is mainly used in ...
<xtpeeps> 现在 see
<sennn> jzp113, 你会失败的
<jzp113> 我试一试
<AndChat|502> Ubrl 是什么？人工智能？
<ubrl> AndChat|502,
<sennn> maybe
<Router2> axhiao 有啊
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu没有密码的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471211 今天手贱，在设置密码那里选了不使用密码登录，然后就没有密码了，但是用sodu的时候一样要你输入密码，但是输什么都不对，不输也不对。 找了半天没找到解决方案，打开命令行，输入passwd，然
<xtpeeps> 娘T?
<axhiao> Router2 你玩deepin吗？
<Router2> axhiao 算不上玩
<axhiao> Router2 怎么说
<Router2> axhiao 我桌面用得最多的还是openSUSE、Arch、Debian
<axhiao> Router2 那你举得那个桌面比较好用？
<Router2> axhiao deepin只是在公司用
<kandu> Router2: deepin 现在是基于 debian 还是 ubuntu?
<axhiao> Router2 我现在就在用deepin，不过感觉还不是很成熟，想换回ubuntu
<Router2> axhiao 发行版自己用Debian，桌面用Awesome wm
<axhiao> kandu ubuntu
<Router2> axhiao deepin有自己的好处，如果你用QQ的话
<kandu> axhiao: 前段时间一直在说下版本就换 deb, 结果还没切呢
<lainme> 为何都想换掉deb
<axhiao> Router2 你可别提它那个QQ了，无限崩溃，论坛被反应多少次，一直没解决
<kandu> Router2: 我觉得还是买个 crossover 好。花100买个省心
<lainme> axhiao: pidgin-lwqq
<axhiao> kandu 据说2015版好像要发布了
<Router2> axhiao 我现在用着还行啊，没发现崩溃什么的
<kandu> axhiao: 哦，现在服务器都跑着 deb, deepin 不换 debian 为基础系统的话是不会考虑的
<axhiao> Router2 也可能跟硬件有关吗？反正在我笔记本上无限崩溃，更新也不行
<axhiao> kandu deepin它现在主要定位个人用好像
<kandu> axhiao: 这倒没事，主要是底层的库要一样。这样桌面机开发好。服务器上就能跑
<Router2> axhiao 挺神奇，你硬件什么配置？给我详细的情况，我可以给你提交bug到开发...
<axhiao> Router2 我提交过，但是最近的最后一次2014版更新说解决了，我更新以后发现还是不行，我现在用的是google插件版qq，凑合用把
<Router2> kandu 你等2015版吧，会是基于debian的
<yunfan> kandu: 不用买
<yunfan> kandu: 用深度得系统 自带免费得crossover
<kandu> Router2: thx
<kandu> yunfan: 不值得为了省100块钱降低使用舒适性啊。就 ubuntu 那系统真是不能用
<yunfan> kandu: 我觉得还行啊 深度的体验比ubuntu好点
<yunfan> 就是那个docker偶尔会脑残
<yunfan> 这个偶尔大概是1小时 左右
<yunfan> axhiao: 我用深度
<GunsNRose> 深度做得不错
<yunfan> 我觉得还行 至少这个qq打包得有诚意啊 估计花了点钱
<yunfan> 那个搜狗有时候也脑残 但是我怀疑是搜狗得问题 可能是他传数据到云上
<axhiao> yunfan 我也是在笔记本上装了一个deepin，用起来感觉还可以，你的qq不会崩溃吗？
<yunfan> kandu: 如果深度把这两个问题解决  我愿意一年付他100
<yunfan> axhiao: 没碰到过qq崩溃的  自己再ubuntu上装的会崩
<axhiao> yunfan 那可能这是我的硬件的问题了
<yunfan> axhiao: 不一定 好像论坛叫大家不要升级
<yunfan> axhiao: 我不怎么关注 而且我也不升级 我用深度就是为了开qq截图看图之类的
<yunfan> 当然 她又是ubuntu 许多软件我也熟悉
<axhiao> yunfan ????不是最近的最后一次2014版说解决这个崩溃问题，让我们更新吗？怎么又不更新了？
<axhiao> 奥，深度好像有个自带的深度截图好像，不过我没用过
<yunfan> axhiao: 我直接装的2014版的啊  现在不是2015年了嘛 我是说那个软件商店的升级
<O0XX|Qio_> yunfan: 大神, 那个是dock
 * O0XX|Qio_ 困
<O0XX|Qio_> roylez: 渣渣
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，有没有人跟我混啊
<nyfair> 从头到底都我负责好累的啊
<nyfair> yunfan: HR大大
<sjd_zeus> 我用deepin的QQ没崩溃过，就是我的hd4000显卡间歇性闪屏，自己换成kernel 4.0.4就ok了
<sjd_zeus> 目前一切正常
<axhiao>  看来用deepin的人不少啊
<sjd_zeus> 我瞎换
<sjd_zeus> 没事就换着玩
<sjd_zeus> 小硬盘，windows伤不起
<axhiao> 我最近本想换那个ubuntu-15来着，但是配置了好多东西在deepin，就不想折腾了
<nyfair> 小硬盘干嘛不装windows
<lainme> 装slax
<nyfair> 你看linux多臃肿
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, windows下的winsxs文件夹会无限制增长
<axhiao> 我电脑是跑win现在跟老牛一样慢，跑这个deepin感觉流畅度还行
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 找个windows pe，60M什么都有了
<Router2> axhiao deepin图形还是比较占内存的
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 你用pe能干嘛
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 你用linux能干嘛
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 办公，娱乐两不误
<axhiao> Router2 deepin的图形不是说用的html5做的吗？？
<nyfair> pe不也是？
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 别告诉我你用pe办公娱乐
<Router2> axhiao 嗯
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 我读书少，表骗我
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 装个wps，再装个directx+显卡声卡驱动，怎么不行
<axhiao> Router2 据说为了跨平台搞的．我不太了解对内存占用情况
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 你去试试看就知道了
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 不试，懒得折腾
<Router2> axhiao 我也不是很了解，但同事都有这么说的...
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 下个月升级win10
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 那你还在那欺负我读书少
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, win10用了一个多月
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 表现还可以
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: linux怎么办公娱乐？
<axhiao> nyfair 我现在win7中１个星期前就开始推送win10了
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 我办公ssh+wps+firefox就可以了，娱乐我玩mud
<axhiao> 现在win7哪怕你是盗版，只要激活了，一样免费升级win10
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 靠，那不是windows pe+wps就够了
<sjd_zeus> axhiao, 傻×才在线升级呢，有那时间下载个iso安装早搞定了
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: ssh用firessh搞定
<lainme> nyfair: 用反人类的gnome-shell+反人类的latex+firefox
<nyfair> lainme: latex丧心病狂，连个括号都要\left \right
<sjd_zeus> lainme, latex用不上，很少写文档，看文档的时候多
<lainme> nyfair: 反正写过一次就复制粘贴了，也可以定macro
 * nyfair 啊啊啊，招聘程序猿啊
<yunfan> O0XX|Qio_: 啥dock?
<nyfair> 魔都市中心包住房啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 包不包大宝剑？
<axhiao> nyfair 解决户口不？
<nyfair> yunfan: 2k还不够你去大宝剑?
<axhiao> yunfan ６６６
<nyfair> axhiao: 什么学校的，top10帮你弄
<yunfan> axhiao: 深度那个dock有点2 鼠标悬浮效果要等1-2秒才出来  额
<yunfan> nyfair: 你那不是年薪么 怎么去 天天吃馒头我还得控制饭量
<axhiao> nyfair 这么６?
<nyfair> yunfan: 你妹，2k包住房还不够啊，魔都门卫1600什么都不包的都抢着干
<Router2> yunfan 估计是有点慢，我用习惯了awesome用它也不爽，也就在公司没办法...
<yunfan> nyfair: 可是魔都门卫可以泡女大学生 也就不用大宝剑了 说不定自己吃不消 还可以让小情人出去卖养家糊口 呢
<yunfan> Router2: 我基本上也很少用到 都是tab切换 但是用到的花就觉得很2
<nyfair> yunfan: 那是学校宿管，体制里的，渣渣程序猿又当不了
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, 我用深度一直用经典模式，时尚模式的那朵菊花傻
<Router2> yunfan 开窗口多了tab切看着都晕
<yunfan> nyfair: 求体制化 你们opera都敢去用webkit献媚  现在为啥不敢去给政府俯身献菊嘛
<Router2> sjd_zeus 我用高效模式
<nyfair> yunfan: 别闹，快帮我招人
<yunfan> Router2: 那倒不会 比如chrome你有不会开多个窗口  多个tab是chrome自己管理的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是做什么游戏
<nyfair> 2k包住房，要么3k自己解决
<nyfair> yunfan: 往dmm上卖啊
<yunfan>  那还是3k自己解决好  可以去住集装箱
<nyfair> yunfan: 你以为什么游戏
<nyfair> dmm.co.jp
<yunfan> nyfair: 我以为是调教养成类
<nyfair> yunfan: 不就是这种么
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 高效模式条条比较高
<yunfan> nyfair: 自从硅谷热播以后 现在流行房东创业搞孵化器啊 你难道不能拿自己房子出来成立孵化器 ？
<axhiao> 大家也都看硅谷吗？
<nyfair> yunfan: 别闹
<axhiao> 感觉第二季没有第一季好看啊
<Router2> yunfan 我开firefox,一、两个终端，文件夹，thunderbird，gedit，虚机，QQ聊天，切来切去挺晕的
<axhiao> yunfan 那是Palo Alto
<yunfan> Router2: 这是你的使用习惯问题 比如说  两个终端可以用一个tmux代替  thunderbird可以用终端下的mutt+fetchmail+msmtp代替
<yunfan> gedit可以用终端下的vim/emacs代替
<nyfair> yunfan: 麻蛋，我都给这么好条件了，旁边就是新天地，每天下班去那边夜店随便怎么泡都行，再旁边淮海路和人民广场
<Router2> sjd_zeus 惭愧啊，还没有你们熟悉deepin...
<yunfan> qq聊天可以直接用她的热键召唤出来
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是说下班带个脸盆去广场要零钱嘛
<axhiao> nyfair 预测一下今年大学生it就业形势啊？
<nyfair> yunfan: 那不也挺好啊
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 高效模式怎么切过去 ？
<nyfair> axhiao: 不懂
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, dock上右键
<nyfair> yunfan: 多好，这钱还不用交税
<yunfan> nyfair: 好吧 你果然是19世纪马克思批判的那种资本家啊
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 你干嘛的，难道是deepin公司的？
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 稍等 我进房试试
<Router2> sjd_zeus 嗯
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, 进房，你要干嘛..........
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 真的假的
<Router2> sjd_zeus 骗你有什么用啊
<axhiao> Router2 真是的啊？啧啧．．
 * nyfair 啊啊啊，程序猿在哪里
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 哪个部门的
<axhiao> Router2 前几天是不是来西安玩了一圈？
<Router2> axhiao 你咋知道的？
<Router2> sjd_zeus 技术
<nyfair> 你妹，这群一堆求包养的，到招人的时候一个都见不到
<nyfair> 太假了
<axhiao> Router2 我还在weibo上告诉你们去看音乐喷泉的呢
<kandu> nyfair: 工作内容是？可远程不？
<axhiao> nyfair 学生要不？
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 我是deepin的小白用户
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 就是dock铺满了底层而已  我linux电脑在房间里 客厅上只有个win电脑
<Router2> axhiao 呵呵，我们住的地方离得特别近
<nyfair> axhiao: 要
<yunfan> Router2: 你在深度混哪个部门的
<nyfair> axhiao: 门槛很低
<nyfair> kandu: 写18禁游戏运行脚本
<axhiao> nyfair 到底干啥的，我还想找个实习呢
<Router2> yunfan 我北京这边的，技术部门的
<yunfan> nyfair: 包养不是你这个包法的 你一天要生10个蛋 还不给吃玉米饲料
<yunfan> Router2: 具体做那块呢 ？打包党？
<nyfair> yunfan: 扯呢，这工作压力又不大，你干活勤快旁边画图还没那么快
<kandu> nyfair: 啥语言？
<axhiao> Router2 2015版啥时候出？
<nyfair> kandu: rpg maker
<kandu> nyfair: ruby?
<Router2> yunfan 系统运维
<kandu> nyfair: 我记得以前 rpg maker 用的是 ruby
<nyfair> kandu: 嗯，ruby的子集，不懂程序也能轻松上手
<yunfan> nyfair: 日企累死人你们这种➕日本鬼子更狠
<yunfan> Router2: 额
<Router2> axhiao 目前在整服务器版，桌面的我不清楚
<yunfan> nyfair: 为什么不用lua
<nyfair> yunfan: 又不给日本人打工
<axhiao> Router2 你们会不会有校招今年？
<yunfan> nyfair: 日本客户 这不是给日本人打工？
<nyfair> yunfan: 你知道lua处理汉字有多疼么
<yunfan> nyfair: 用utf8美啥大不了
<nyfair> yunfan: 日本死宅客户
<sjd_zeus> Router2, 深度出服务器版？
<yunfan> 无非石药实现count
<Router2> axhiao 招人这块儿不清楚，武汉那边招人比较多
<yunfan> 而且日元我认识  你拿网站1日元动画都有 这得多黑啊
<nyfair> yunfan: utf-8这种白皮的东西，早就该死掉了
<Router2> sjd_zeus 嗯
<yunfan> nyfair:你喜欢ucs32也行
 * sjd_zeus 我服务器都是rhel+centos
<nyfair> 要么gb18030，要么就ucs32
<kandu> nyfair: 要能远程，一天工作2小时以内我就从了
<nyfair> yunfan: 诺，我刚弄了个lua的汉字处理，写得坑死了
<yunfan> kandu: 你真是穷疯了 这种火坑也去跳
<nyfair> yunfan: https://github.com/nyfair/fi-luajit
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/fi-luajit · GitHub
<yunfan> nyfair: 是你不懂脚本语言得逻辑而已
<nyfair> yunfan: 要懂那么多干吗
<nyfair> yunfan: 我早就被王垠坑了，所有脚本语言都是渣渣
<yunfan> nyfair: 嗯 懂那么多就是用来干的
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过ossim
<yunfan>  王垠是kandu的忽悠强化版
<nyfair> yunfan: 因为我用lua在windows上处理过utf-8，所以那种破事我坚决不再干
<sjd_zeus> https://www.alienvault.com/
<ubrl> sjd_zeus: ⇪ AlienVault Unified Security Management & Threat Intelligence
<yunfan> 千万要小心
<kandu> yunfan: lol
<nyfair> kandu: 随便，8rmb/h
<yunfan> nyfair: 我也用过 我当时用lua all in one的打包的 很适合win上用 lua又没有标准打包 一个平台用一个东西嘛
<nyfair> 不过luajit确实爽啊，除了utf-8
<kandu> nyfair, yunfan: 果然是火坑
<nyfair> yunfan: 果然是忽悠弱化版
<yunfan> cjk就是麻烦
<yunfan> 还不如都用英文
<nyfair> yunfan: 就日本死宅那种英文，还不如用繁体字呢
<nyfair> 麻蛋，当年我实习还干过8rmb/h，现在学生比我还牛逼了？
 * kandu 能用 hdl 写 cpu, 会写 os, 编译器。写过并发百万的正则引擎，parser combinator，实现过各种程序语言的控制结构，用户级线程。(各种 html parser, 网络库什么的都是小 case)只要给我5份工资，我能做10人份的工作。这样的好事哪里有，快来收留我吧。只要 99.9k/m 不到 100k 哦
<yunfan> nyfair: 你当年是哪一年？ 现在做app的报价可比我这干了多年的服务器的高多了
<nyfair> yunfan: 所以我早转行了啊，这不又想回来么
<yunfan> kandu: hdl写cpu os这些都是n2r的功劳吧
<kandu> yunfan: 我这是忽悠呢
<yunfan> kandu: 你实现过html parser?
<kandu> yunfan: 呃。整套 http server 都实现过啊
<yunfan> 说到html 上次我看到个项目是 用js在canvas上实现dom的
<yunfan> kandu: http server又不需要解析html 你看你暴露了
<kandu> yunfan: 我是并发解析 http://machinelife.org/2.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: .mkd
<jiero> cjk 就是麻烦
<nyfair> jiero: desura母公司破产，快倒闭了
<kandu> yunfan: 不光连接是并发的，解析过程都是并发的
<nyfair> jiero: 这个月拍卖清算
<jiero> nyfair, 没法呀。 技术实力不足 - 还不如不要平台，直接 itch.io 那样就是网站
<jiero> nyfair, 要平台的都去死
<kandu> yunfan: 世上只有我的 http server 可以做到，娃哈哈
<yunfan> kandu: 你那个核心就是fiber
<nyfair> 咦，这ocaml看起来怎么那么像bison
<yunfan> kandu:  但是有个猫用 别人可以定制DFT
<nyfair> jiero: 所以搞linux游戏的都是傻逼？
<jiero> nyfair, 实力不足就别插
<yunfan> nyfair: 对 包括steam cc jiero
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7下装Uduntu14.04后有启动项无法进入win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471212 请各位大神帮忙下，试了好多方法都不行 sudo fdisk -l下 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sda1 * 2048 104861695 52429824 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2 104863742 976771071 435953665 f W95 扩展 (LBA) 分区 2 未
<^k^>  ─> 起始于物理扇区边界。 /dev/sda5 104863744 396369919 145753088 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda6 396371968 6878781 …
<jiero> nyfair, desura最大问题是装了，就没几个能运行正常的。
<yunfan> xbox 这几天降价了
<yunfan> 不知道要不要去买
<jiero> yunfan, 你去吧。
<nyfair> yunfan: steam是远近闻名得恶德商社好伐
<kandu> yunfan: 算啦。忽悠完毕，收功。
<yunfan> jiero: 他们傻逼么 跟firefox合作 多好
<yunfan> 做页游
<yunfan> asm.js 能上unreal
<jiero> yunfan, firefox一大堆条条框框，怎么赚钱？
<nyfair> yunfan: 最近写了一堆rust，我觉得我也跳进mozilla火坑了
<yunfan> jiero: 你知道什么叫夜游？
<jiero> yunfan, 广告装备
<yunfan> nyfair: 那现在去混三星那个浏览器还来得及 刚好你简历又opera的
<nyfair> jiero: 笨，先搞好充值渠道
<yunfan> 夜游充值最方便啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 三星哪个浏览器？
<jiero> nyfair, 现在充值不都是手机短信？
<yunfan> 直接挂支付宝
<jiero> yunfan, 手机短信啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 三星跟mozilla合作搞了个rust实现的引擎
<nyfair> yunfan: 你说servo？
<yunfan> nyfair: 对
<nyfair> yunfan: 那个不是浏览器啊，只能代替gecko
<yunfan> 我觉得他们实现个canvas就行了  加上js  和html5里的声音和存储  然后渲染交给那个js实现的dom的项目
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个实现了 其他的只不过是套上去而已
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a8ef5277jw1esyzjqe86zj20go0gotax.jpg
<nyfair> 除了ie，所有其他浏览器得html5都得好好优化下
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 你今天有wtf了?
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 嗯, 今天太忙, 不想浪费时间在路上
<yunfan> 定时倒了  我要休息15分钟  广告回来再战
<jiero> yunfan, 广告事件
<nyfair> firefox放视频卡我还理解，chrome直接调用ffmpeg，放视频还卡，这他妈完全没道理啊
 * QiongMangHuo 答辩完了, 今天大考 =,=
<nyfair> 直接ffmpeg本地播放完全不卡1
<nyfair> 啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，快帮我招人
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 忙着呢
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 成 Dr. Dang 了?
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛啊，你那儿要是条件稍微好一点的话，我就从了
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 忙, 愁, 不开心
<jiero> nyfair,  chrome 播放显卡占用率太高，如果硬件错误的话，千万不能用 chrome ，用着就死机 -
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<jiero> QiongMangHuo nyfair  一起生活吧
<jiero> QiongMangHuo nyfair 在一起 -
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 没事，过会儿就成当当博士了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 男儿当自强！
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 虽然泥垢了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 啥啊啥啊
 * QiongMangHuo 妈的uber还是被封, 我要打车啊混蛋!
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  当当你够强悍了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一定是你对uber司机做了什么, 他们投诉你了!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 真不知道啊我靠
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一定是, 后来你断片了, 忘了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  司机是女的？
<O0XX|Qio_> jiero: 女的就安全了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 男的, 还尼玛夸我声音好人好的一个男的!
<O0XX|Qio_> jiero: 肯定是男的
<O0XX|Qio_> jiero: 你看, 真是男的
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, ...  看你太帅了，嫉妒你
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 人家有车, 比我富太多了, 嫉妒个屁
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  北京本地人有车不正常？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471213 [img]/home/xxxa/图片/2015-06-10%2014:50:28屏幕截图.png[/img] 这个主题怎么装？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-10 14:54
 * QiongMangHuo 突然发现我变身罗姐/蓉蓉了
<nyfair> kandu: 问题是我需求不高，而且我也请不动牛牛
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/p/679939
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新低价：SIGMA 适马 ART 50mm F1.4 DG HSM（尼康口/佳能口） 4299元包邮（4499-200）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 再买个 art 50 吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, ... 你们都是高级人员了
 * archl 仍然是渣渣机器
<kandu> nyfair: 我正和人商量是否去西南义务支教，到时候一点收入都没了。所以要接一点远程。我工作效率还行。每天2小时，一个月 1k~2k 都可。到时候从工作供方里面选择一家。[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[1~[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[1~
<happyaron> 想睡觉不想开会
<kandu> 咦，网络卡了..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 我这电脑配置适合哪个版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471214 台式机，有些年头了，具体配置如下。 CPU：AMD 240 内存：DDR2 2G 显卡：ATI HD4650 硬盘：WD 320G 不知道现在的版本合适么，前两天安装了深度的系统，感觉有点卡卡的，不知道Ubuntu的哪个版本适
<^k^>  ─> 合我的电脑，谢谢回答。 zz: justyl — 2015-06-10 15:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 我这电脑配置适合哪个版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471215 台式机，有些年头了，具体配置如下。 CPU：AMD 240 内存：DDR2 2G 显卡：ATI HD4650 硬盘：WD 320G 不知道现在的版本合适么，前两天安装了深度的系统，感觉有点卡卡的，不知道Ubuntu的哪个版本适
<^k^>  ─> 合我的电脑，谢谢回答。 zz: justyl — 2015-06-10 15:13
<archl> happyaron, 呃。好人
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04修改用户名，主目录用户路径，不丢失管理员权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471216 很多教程都是新建用户，然后把当前用户的东西迁移过去，我这个不是。 假设用户abc是管理员用户，要修改成名为abcd的用户 第一步，sudo gedit /etc/hostname 修改abc-pc
<happyaron> archl: 怎么了又
<archl> happyaron, 我只是觉得我想去全世界逛逛，需要钱了
<archl> happyaron, 土豪赞助法
<happyaron> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕imtxc
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<happyaron> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing:  拜remote壕
<iIlL10Oo> 一上了就刷屏啊
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<FJKong> 。
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 奖励股票500股
<happyaron> nihui: 泥灰
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<happyaron> pity: 拜p哥
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜霓虹股神
<iIlL10Oo> 下次机器人写个自动拜
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 别闹
<nihui> happyaron: 哈皮阿蓉
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮dd好
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 真的没有妹纸
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 确实想要个妹纸
<iIlL10Oo> ^k^:  set 拜 = { 'nyfair' => '拜牛牛姐' }
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 先给我个妹纸
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你这年龄段的我还真认识好些个
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你什么要求?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 素颜也顺眼
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 大多是中青和北外的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 求介绍
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 好啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 别的呢?
<happyaron> nyfair: 滚粗，不要和我抢
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 私聊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 私聊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> happyaron: 你都有搜狗客服后宫群了
<happyaron> nyfair:牛牛你包养 QiongMangHuo 就好了，不要跟我这穷逼单身狗抢
<happyaron> nyfair: 我是客服，但那不是我后宫
<nyfair> happyaron: 别闹，他时薪240M，上一天班我就破产了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 好久不见啊
<pity> happyaron: 蓉蓉今天不忙啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕乃从不列颠回来啦？
<happyaron> nyfair: ...
 * pity 办公网掉线掉的 pia pia 的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 嗯嗯
<happyaron> pity: 还好在开会
<archl> nyfair, 原来 时薪240M需要上一天班你才破产。
<archl> nyfair, 包养我们吧
<BuMangHuo> archl: 睡时薪 240M
<BuMangHuo> archl: 谁？
<gebjgd> pity, 换公司
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 他没那么高工资吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你管那个干嘛，那是说着玩的。但是 nyfair  回复的是一天就会破产
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 我记得好像就是 archl 说的那个价格的 1/100 而已啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。什么呀
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你记错了的， QiongMangHuo 工资比你说的那个低多了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 世界真大
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我觉得我该去买点彩票
<Niac> irssi 无法连接freenode 显示 no ident response
<Niac> 用火狐的chatzilla又可以
<pity> Niac: 你连的什么端口？
<Niac> 6667
<pity> Niac: telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 看看通么？
<BuMangHuo> pity: 当然通啊
<pity> BuMangHuo: 我这里 6667 都不通
<BuMangHuo> 6666 呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/857539
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<iMadper> pity: 8001
<QiongMangHuo> 7000
<iMadper> pity: 别的都不行
<pity> iMadper: 我一直是 7000
<iMadper> pity: 哦...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<happyaron> 7000 ssl enabled
<QiongMangHuo> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
 * QiongMangHuo 结贴
<QiongMangHuo> s/贴/帖
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 专业！
<BuMangHuo> 今天水木十大的那个妹子咋样
<BuMangHuo> 哎，为什么  89 年的硕士还没毕业
<Guest57643> help
<archl> BuMangHuo, 可能啊。91年的刚考上呀。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 第二年考上
<Guest19610> 好奇怪了 又可以进来了
<Guest19610> en
<Guest19610> ...
<Guest19610> ..
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 查不到0027的进度 nnnd
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 准备到时候电话申南航联名了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 四大之类的，进度慢正常吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 只提交了一份流水, 于是只受理了2829的套卡好像
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我以前的那张中行招财猫，申请到批卡，花了2个多月得有
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 安装主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471218 下载的zip主题怎么安装， 桌面右键没有安装的， 已下载unity tweak, ubuntu tweak zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-10 16:37
<pity> irc 的 ignore 能对指定的 channel 设置么？
<iIlL10Oo> IGNORE [-regexp | -full] [-pattern <pattern>] [-except] [-replies]  [-network <network>] [-channels <channel>] [-time <secs>] <mask> [<levels>]
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 赞
<kandu> pity: 客户端相关
<pity> kandu: irssi
<iIlL10Oo>  /help ignore
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: hamo哪里去了? 昨天我替他约了p姐
<pity> QiongMangHuo: ....
<kandu> pity: 听 kk 他爹的没错
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 他和我们吃烧烤, 一喝多就吵吵着要约你
<QiongMangHuo> i
<pity> kandu: 明白了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ^ 没说错吧?
<pity> 原来是我之前直接 ignore * 了
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 我挺长时间没喝多过了
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 我也是, 怕死 不敢喝了
<iIlL10Oo> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 毛线
<iIlL10Oo> haha
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 酒精是 IT 从业者的大杀器
<gebjgd> pity, 错  性爱才是
<pity> gebjgd: 没觉得
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 艹，我去了你们都不约
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有事儿吗不是
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你的时间太死
<gebjgd> pity, 睡的少  射的多
<pity> iIlL10Oo: channel 的 topic 是一次设置长期有效的么？
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 我设置了 topic，第二天再进 channel 就没了呢？
<iIlL10Oo> pity: channel 要注册
<iIlL10Oo> 不懂
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 注册了的
<iIlL10Oo> pity:  /msg ChanServ SET <channel> TOPICLOCK <ON | OFF>
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 就是一个 channel 已经成功设置过 topic，然后第二天我再登录这个 channel 时发现没有 topic 了
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 原来有这个啊
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 我是直接在 channel 里设置的
 * QiongMangHuo afk, 洗个澡去
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 色象早~
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 要乖!
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 你信用卡额度多少？
<hunt_O> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> hunt_O: 都几点了还早!
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 你在北京?
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 什么时候请我吃饭?
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 想多了吧
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 外汇大亨!
<iMadper> hunt_O: 什么时候请我吃饭?
 * QiongMangHuo 出门
<pity> 洗完澡出门约会去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGqaIbZp8AADwVXq1PIAAAMZCQIQR0MAAPBt225.jpg 初吻还在的同学,请默默顶一下,证明你最纯洁的时候到了！！
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> ...
<lainme> 好厉害的样子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 终端下输了个bind 1后怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471219 终端下，输了个 bind 1 然后1就不能用了，怎么半，顺便再问家bind是干啥的 zz: ys38079456 — 2015-06-10 19:04
<gfxmode___> 360Wifi需要定时开网页激活么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新人求助，装好Ubuntu 14.04之后重启黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471221 家里一台五年前的HP笔记本，320G硬盘，集显，2G内存，闲置很久了，闲来无事想装个Ubuntu来摸索摸索研究研究。 安装过程一切正常，在提示安装完成需要重启之后重启完就黑屏。 黑屏
<lainme> 谁用过andriod连ssh，alt键可以用？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，我没有用过
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 8.0安装ATI官方驱动启动到图形界面就黑屏怎么回事呀！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471222 有成功安装的指教指教 zz: 含笑半步跌 — 2015-06-10 20:31
<kandu> lainme: hacker's keyboard
<lainme> kandu: vim下还是没法。难道我哪里配置的问题？
<DarkPotato> 黑屏，你先把独显驱动给卸了，重启看看
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可以看到裸体女郎 : 小林:"你小时的志愿是什么?"小梁:"当个飞行员。"小林:"那么现在的志愿呢?"小梁:"我希望当个妇科医生、画家、或摄影家。"小林:"医生、画家和摄影家的工作性质都不同,差大多了嘛！ "小梁:"可是这三种职业都可以看到裸体女郎啊！ "
<onlylove> 一个软件外包公司，居然连电气工程师这样的职位也有外包
<onlylove> 今天看见内推职位，居然是客户外包的电气工程师
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【小白求助】win8.1改Ubuntu14.04开机直接进入了grub2.02 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471223 本来是win8.1系统的笔记本，今天做了个U盘启动盘安装Ubuntu14.04，因为只有一块SSD的缘故，不能装双系统，所以就把Win8.1删掉了，结果安装完Ubuntu之后不能进入图形界面啊。。
<^k^>  ─> 一开机就进入了Grub2.02，如果把U盘拔下来的话，grub都进入不了，求大神帮帮忙，这样的 …
<jackness> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  10:56
<jackness> ub
<jackness> ubrl:
<ubrl> jackness,
<jackness> exit
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<gebjgd> ^k^, 这么会拍马屁
<cherrot> ^k^, 卧槽赏一朵小红花
<knownbad1> .
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼好
<knownbad1> gebjgd: 没屁眼，晚安。
<knownbad1> 你没能介绍松鼠进你们公司？
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 我们的庙小  容不下他
<knownbad1> 松鼠让德国大妈养肥了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必须的
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 你老婆的肚子还没动静？
<knownbad1> 还没。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 放手吧
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 各自找个新的试试看
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 这就是命
<knownbad1> 也没什么放不放手，我可以没但她得要。   她又不想找别人。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 你不想要个孩子？
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 现实点
<knownbad1> 德国上大学真没学费？   生活费呢？   多不？
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 500欧我以前够了
<knownbad1> 我是现实，可有可无。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 其实你还是想的
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 与其守着 不如放开
<knownbad1> 真没，只是一段时间调适自己而已。
<knownbad1> 去，你捣乱来的。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 我没捣乱 是劝你看开
<knownbad1> 我是啊。
<knownbad1> 你没看开吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 那就领养一个
<knownbad1> 那得看她。
<knownbad1> 我是建议过。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 她不干？
<knownbad1> 她执着。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 别执着了
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 直接领养吧  认命吧
<knownbad1> 你就是扇风。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教 鼠标设置里面没有速度设置这个选项呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471224 如图 应该如何设置鼠标速度呢？现在的速度超慢，没法用 多谢 zz: lcdxiangzi — 2015-06-11 7:25
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-11
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<pity> ^k^: kk automatic double bai le
<jiero> happyaron,  壕，还是佳能好 http://www.magiclantern.fm/ 能被黑
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ Magic Lantern | Home
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • vbox装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471225 配置成这样 2.png 运行，选安装sp1 1.png 就不动了 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-11 8:59
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 旁路干扰，及iptables抵挡方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471226 http://xsk.tehon.org/den/index.php/category/tech/tcp-bypass-hijacking-feature-and-recognization.html 问题： 1.怎样设置iptable防火墙规则，抵挡ISP旁路干扰http劫持？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-11 9:29
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 声音输出默认HDMI，无声！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471227 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-07/104825.htm 按照上面的方法改了无效。 还是这样 求大神帮助 zz: zty899910 — 2015-06-11 9:35
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://news.smzdm.com/p/14087 这货 299$ 的话是个不错的机器啊
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 全画幅大底 + 28mm定焦：Leica 徕卡 发布 徕卡Q 全画幅定焦机_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> momo happyaron HowIsItGoing cherrot yunfan freeflying
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, momo
<BuMangHuo> 额，还是发现 msata+ hdd 方便
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 空间不够怎么清理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471228 已经删除了软件缓存 问题是大头在/home下面 l Code: ujb@Ubuntu-PC:/$ sudo du -sh /home/* 89G   /home/lujb lujb@Ubuntu-PC:/$ sudo du -sh /home/lujb/* 4.0K   /home/lujb/Audiobooks 4.0K   /home/lujb/Desktop 6.3G   /home/lujb/Documents 245M 
<^k^>  ─>  /home/lujb/Downloads 12K   /home/lujb/examples.desktop 4.0K   /home/lujb/Music 4.0K   /home/lujb/Pictures 4. …
<jiero> 。。为什么 yunfan 我从你的频道断开？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471229 配置 1.png 安装win7 sp1 2.png 不能动了 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-11 10:40
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 14.04 LTS直接升级到15.04后 不能重启和关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471231 14.04 LTS直接升级到15.04后 不能重启和关机 输入任何的重启、关机命令，都提示： Code: $ sudo shutdown -r now [b]Failed to talk to init daemon.[/b] zz: chuangsheng — 2015-06-11 10:44
<jiero> 然并卵
<BuMangHuo> 笔记本机械硬盘啥靠谱？ cc iMadper yunfan
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  东芝
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  不管啥，希捷除非质保5年，否则不靠谱
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 今天发现硬盘 /home 只有 2G 了
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 希捷丫的知道生产线的优劣，把劣质的都放低保质期区
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我早发现我不拍照拍视频，用不了多少
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我拍照、拍视频，我还听  hifi....
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 但你才用了2G？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 剩 2g
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 你丫的是用100万像素么？
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 哦。好吧。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 其实主要是以前一直在移动硬盘放，懒得每次挂个移动硬盘了
<jiero> BuMangHuo - 设定主动同步删除？
<wiiw> BuMangHuo: 我的 /home 不单独分区， 都是 ln -s
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 网络同步也可以啊，你用你那强大的路由挂硬盘，
<wiiw> 淘宝上面的 T420 靠谱吗？ 2000元左右
<jiero> wiiw, 还好丫。
<wiiw> jiero: 我打算买一个玩玩
<jiero> wiiw,  就是翻新拆机的
<jiero> wiiw, 我公司没有一台新电脑 - 30多台二手thinkpad
<wiiw> jiero: 你们公司真有钱
<jiero> wiiw, 还没有 t420那么新的，最新的好像就是 t510
<jiero> t410
<jiero> wiiw,  用二手的算有钱意思？
<jiero> 物尽其用吧。
<wiiw> jiero: 30多台，算多的
<jiero> wiiw, 其实早就卖了挺多了 - 淘汰的 t60 t61 t43
<jiero> 没有30多了。
<jiero> 哦 t42
<wiiw> 哪个最轻便
<wiiw> 打算8月买一台
<jiero> wiiw,  直接买新的好了 - 美国的。。。
<jiero> wiiw, 等特价就买好了 ---
<jiero> wiiw, 轻便的丫意思，不看尺寸？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 空间不够怎么清理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471233 已经删除了软件缓存 问题是大头在/home下面 l Code: ujb@Ubuntu-PC:/$ sudo du -sh /home/* 89G   /home/lujb lujb@Ubuntu-PC:/$ sudo du -sh /home/lujb/* 4.0K   /home/lujb/Audiobooks 4.0K   /home/lujb/Desktop 6.3G   /home/lujb/Documents 245M 
<^k^>  ─>  /home/lujb/Downloads 12K   /home/lujb/examples.desktop 4.0K   /home/lujb/Music 4.0K   /home/lujb/Pictures 4. …
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90528906/hp-proliant-microserver-gen8-712317-421.asp   这个
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ HP ProLiant Microserver Gen8 712317-421 - Server - computeruniverse
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:13
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我讲真啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你给你的笔记本里面装个这背着走，我就下单
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你还要随身背着???
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 何苦呢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 笔记本硬盘啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 在外面也通过网络访问就好了啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 笔记本硬盘
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你现在ssd, 换成hdd多坑
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在是 msata + ssd 嘛
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 换成 msata + hdd 呗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... msata + ssd都不够空间了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 128 + 128
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 放点儿 ape，flac, 在放点儿 raw 照片就满满的了啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: raw太大...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我把我40g的flac都删了...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 硬盘不够了也？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你要放无损/raw之类的东西, ssd肯定是满足不了的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 笔记本硬盘, 买东芝吧. 东芝性能算是比较好的了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，所以我找个 1t 的 hdd 得了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不行吧, 你是x230?
<BuMangHuo> 西数怎么样
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: x230是7mm吧?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对吧？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 1t的难道不是9mm的?
<BuMangHuo> 是么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还是现在有7mm的1t了都?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 给我链接, 我帮你看看
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-6787271703.3.n3ROeE&id=19021883479
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 盒装HGST/日立 HTS721010A9E630 1T笔记本硬盘1TB2.5寸 7200转32M-淘宝网
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 标准9.5mm厚度。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买屁!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 230 不能搞 9.5 的？
<BuMangHuo> 只能 7？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然不行了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那意思是，只能 500
<BuMangHuo> G 的了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-6787271725.29.8GoK0R&id=36873995138
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ HGST 日立HTS541010A7E630 1T/1TB2.5寸笔记本硬盘5400转32M/7MM-淘宝网 pp: 429.00
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 贵一些... 如果你需要1t的
<BuMangHuo> 还是 5400 的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 笔记本还是5400的好吧...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 转越快, 死越快...
<BuMangHuo> 7200 还快？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对. 但是实际测试, 东芝的5400比wd的7200快....
<BuMangHuo> 额
<jiero> iMadper BuMangHuo 不一定多么样丫。技术问题，我的 320GB 7200转传输速度是 95MB/s呢。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> iMadper BuMangHuo  160GB 同期的东芝5400转传输速度才 50不到。
<wiiw> jiero: 美国特价啥时候会有？
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 不是说笔记本机械硬盘么
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> wiiw,  你丫的找推送啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我2010年买的 wd 7200转
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我这里有个 2010 年的 5400 的 wd
<BuMangHuo> 其实我也忘了是 7200 还是  5400 了
<BuMangHuo> 从标签上看不出来吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 新一代的密度大，速度快。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 肯定能看出来，肯定linux系统标签就能出来吧。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 哦
<jiero> wiiw, 肯定不止 2000就是了
<wiiw> 嗯。。
<wiiw> 吃饭了
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  告诉我现在的 笔记本硬盘传输速度是多少？
<BuMangHuo> 不知道
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 你不是在用么？你用的是 SSD？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我这个 wd 的 500g 硬盘，装在 usb3 的移动硬盘盒里面，写入速度是 55M/s
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 垃圾丫。。。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 这是移动硬盘盒主控太渣吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我姥爷2012年买了一个usb2.0的移动硬盘，用了两次，坏了。保修，换来一个usb3.0的。写入速度105mb/s
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 希捷的
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 那时候我就知道我台式机里用的酷鱼 7200.7 有多么落后了 - 60MB/s就算好了！
<jiero>  80GB的总容量 -
<jiero> 算了 - 好无聊
<jiero> 无限用不上的东西
<BuMangHuo> 。。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我发现我身边的东西我能用好的没有什么  - 游戏鼠标我不玩游戏了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • (2015-06-11)Ubuntu-14.04.2-mini-zh(简体中文极简版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471234 此版本以Ubuntu Core 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)为设计原型，从官方最小化底层开始打包制作而成，适合中国大陆地区的桌面型，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 针对官方原版微内
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 送我送我
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你要买7mm 1t的那个?
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 算了，游戏鼠标我也用不到
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 手机能玩3D游戏，能接到机顶盒上玩游戏，我也没用过
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不知道哪个靠谱啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 都差不多
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只有7mm的靠谱... 9.5买来用不了....
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 不要希捷，我疯了希捷的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 5400 怕太慢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 本来也是放大文件的吧?
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 不会的，现在的技术 5400转也能上到 110MB/s
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当仓库.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 何况重点还是寻道时间吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 也打算装个 win7 或者虚拟机进去啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 加上你的垃圾 移动硬盘也没那速度
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦...
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 那还是机械硬盘好？繁琐的操作难道不是盘片硬盘比固态硬盘性能高？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我的需求是容量嘛
 * jiero 这种无聊的无依据的说法来自于 - 各种flash卡 - 同时写入+读取慢的死一样
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 容量+可靠性。买那些质保5年的就好了。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 没有5年的就买3年质保的。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我再看看，1t 的 7mm 的盘还真不多
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 五年的只有WD黑盘。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 别从京东看。
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 结果中国没上市 -  所以没有
<jiero> 没质保
<iMadper> ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看起来要 1t 的话，只能这个了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 没关系, 挺好的了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你这笔记本最多再用三年?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 估计最多也就 3 年
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 那就够了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 临时的过度解决方案
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43630335146
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ HGST/日立 HTS541010A7E630 7mm 5400转 1TB超薄笔记本硬盘包邮-淘宝网
<BuMangHuo> 哎这家便宜 1 元哎，赞
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看邮费
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 万一这家邮费贵呢?~ lol~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实我还有10G的电子书, 各大计算机相关的出版社最近两年的作品能收集的都收集了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哎, 没空间了啊
<BuMangHuo> 不过这家店铺的名字，一眼看上去，跟卖地摊衣服的一眼
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你来推荐个硬盘
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: HD还是SSD?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 7mm 的 2.5寸 hdd
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 什么接口?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: x230 的，我也不太清楚是啥接口来着
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: x230应该是sata
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/985387.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【西部数据WD20NPVX】西部数据(WD)绿盘 2TB SATA6Gb/s 8M 笔记本硬盘(WD20NPVX)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> 2T？
<QiongMangHuo> 你们有要买啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不对, 这个是15mm的
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 硬盘啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要买啥?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买来干啥?
 * BuMangHuo 求送闲置硬盘
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 多大的?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 1T
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 那没有
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃的硬盘多大？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 笔记本的320 移动硬盘500
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哎，你的本儿就是 x230 对吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04 amd x64 如何安装hd5450显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471235 现在的分辨率是1024x768，想改成1366x768，应该怎么做？开源驱动最高分辨率就到1024x768吗？ zz: hilario — 2015-06-11 12:46
<BuMangHuo> 320? ssd?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 准备卖了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: hd
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 然后买啥
<BuMangHuo> x1c?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买个14寸的超级本, 具体要求不高
<BuMangHuo> 好像 1T 的 7mm 盘只有 5400 转的了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 暂时 x230 还蛮好用的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 小, 厚
 * QiongMangHuo 的x230还有半年过保
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你怎么啥都点赞
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 卖给你
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 笔记本的5400够了吧?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我要俩 x230 搞啥
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 而且是一样配置的...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: xps 13
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我点什么了？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 微信啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怎么可能一样配置
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我点的都是我觉得赞的啊。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 收了吧, 我的有保
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: .. 别闹
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你的手机能刷CM12么？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的不也是 i5?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 从不刷机
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我刚好相反，从来不信官方
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 为什么感觉自己做错了事情。。。
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 自己找罪受, 然后再抱怨安卓就是刷机刷机刷机么?
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 没有啊!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你也用过moto，你懂是什么倒霉状况
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哦，那我是可以点赞的吧？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你要买 xps13？那比 x230 大不了多少啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啥手机? 剁手兴的话还是刷吧
<ltk> windows开机十几秒的原因是什么
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: ssd
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我就是问问 =,=
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不买那个
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 好呢。。。我睡了啊。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: .....
<ltk> 貌似不是ssd的原因
<ltk> 是不是windows关机并没有真正意义上的关机？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/l-series/l450/  这种二线便宜的适合我
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪  ThinkPad L450 Laptop | Mainstream Performer, Aggressive Pricing, Optimized for Windows 8.1 | | Lenovo US
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像有点厚
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你居然不买 x1c
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 太贵...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 或者mba =,=
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: mba? 那货屏幕你能受的了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 键盘受不了 其他都可以
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这种成天醉心于工作, 一直处理邮件和代码的, 屏幕无所谓
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 去砍了  QiongMangHuo 吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/433/433088.htm
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 边框窄到爆！戴尔全新XPS 15现身-边框,超窄,笔记本,戴尔,XPS 15,-驱动之家
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你都看 mba 了，还在乎边框？
<BuMangHuo> mba 的边框比 x230 还宽吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我想要14的屏幕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: xps 我受不了摄像头在屏幕下边...
<BuMangHuo> 居然关注摄像头
<BuMangHuo> 哦你要 skype
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: mba的边框宽的感人
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 14寸的机身放13寸的屏幕.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 比 14 的机身还要大吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对... 但是其他的14寸机身, 边框也不小. 所以差不多大
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是苹果的设计真心差... 尤其是15寸的本
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎不对啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我现在的这个硬盘，就是 9.5mm 的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 点可能....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我在帽帽用的也是x230, 用的是7mm
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看图
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你最好还是贴出型号确认一下吧...
 * BuMangHuo ... 已经忘了这个硬盘到底有没有在这本子里面装过
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 微信给你发了张图
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我明确记得, 我有个640g的hdd, 没办法放进去
<BuMangHuo> 我关机试试
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/Upgrade-a-ThinkPad-X230/td-p/1228181  看第一个回复
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Upgrade a ThinkPad X230 - Lenovo Community
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个人还是个MS mvp
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 1. The 0A65633 is a 9.5 mm drive, so it won't fit the X230. It requires 7 mm drives.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你说的对
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 装不进去
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://forum.51nb.com/thread-1288471-1-1.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ x230换9.5mm硬盘 - ThinkPad专区 - 专门网论坛 - 专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<BuMangHuo> ，我明明记得这个硬盘是拆机盘啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实看来也可以...
<BuMangHuo> 我记得这个硬盘就是当时换 ssd 的时候拆下来的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 坛子里的几个帖子显示x220直接就塞进去厚硬盘，我的x230却不太顺利，硬盘尾部很不合适，接口也插不住。仔细观察了一下，在硬盘仓口有一道金属凸槽顶住了厚硬盘，磨去后9.5mm硬盘顺利就位，上几个图吧。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看到了? 还是可以的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 用润滑油的这种不靠谱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 人家是磨掉了障碍物啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 点得?
<BuMangHuo> 点得又是个啥典故
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 直接翻译成 = > 怎么行
<BuMangHuo> 怎么行又是个什么典故
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 我是说, 人家磨掉了障碍物才行, 你只用润滑油怎么行?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 换个角度插入也可以吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 只是口那个地方有硬东西挡住了
<BuMangHuo> 里面看起来是足够松的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看这哥们的图 x230  里面那一堆胶带
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: xps13是碳纤维的啊 并不是烂塑料
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnFh3s74Dxg
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Full Review - Dell XPS 13 - 2015 - YouTube
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是碳纤维啊, 把碳纤维做的跟篮塑料一个样子而已
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 跟大法的材料沉淀没得比啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 就是太小了.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 14的就好了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 等咯
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 摄像头在上面就好了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等15的...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 摄像头啊, 没意思啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 角度问题, 显得脸大
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol ~ 用不到~
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 要 45 度聊天，用外置摄像头啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 用手机...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-15-9530/pd
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪  XPS 15 Laptop Available with 4K Ultra HD Touch Display | Dell
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这是旧的吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 买这个不如买m3800了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ubuntu版本 -101刀
 * iMadper 坐等m3900
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你妹，养你1天就破产了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 屁, 我挣几辈子也赚不到你的房产
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 拉倒吧，谁不知道你时薪240M
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 几十年能赚这些就不错了...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: g婊和水婊我都受够了，贵司手机怎么样？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 没有微信和支付宝...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo 的时薪不是 480M 么？昨天记得说是　double 了啊？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊？ 没有？那就是我记错了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那没关系，我还有个水果
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 主要是水果的一些特性缺失不能忍
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 中文输入法有没有
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 母鸡
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 这比微信重要多了好伐
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我们特性缺失应该更多..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 但是我们有zhihu日报
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://zhihudaily.ahorn.me/ 这个么?
<nyfair> zhihu最近跟微博没两样了，一堆大V整天吹牛
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 知乎日报
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我写了个phone的app, 知乎日报. 不过写的太差, 就没拿出来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 跟这个一样的内容
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 抓zhihu的接口
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 牛牛
<nyfair> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... .... .... 别闹.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: compiz的bug你修不?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不修
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你们组谁修?
 * QiongMangHuo 竟然逆市大涨... 今天忙得一直没看盘 =,=
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没人修啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不行!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 必须得有人修!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没人修啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 那bug怎么破..
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: compiz和我组没关系啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 但是, 我们组遇到不会的bug了啊... 来来来, 牛牛你临危受命收了这个bug吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不修...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咋能不修, 跑在硬件上的都是贵组的责任啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 咋能不修, 跑在硬件上的都是贵组的责任啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 就算是责任, 我组人都懒, 咋地吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 截屏, cc他老板
<nyfair> 招码农啊招码农
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ...
 * nyfair 每周五公费带你们去新天地夜店，你们自己捡尸体去
 * nyfair 这条件好不后
<nyfair> 吼不吼
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 兹词啊
<QiongMangHuo> 吼也
<nyfair> 廉价劳动力呢？
<nyfair> 麻蛋，这是逼我去雇阿三？
<iMadper> nyfair: 兹词啊
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 早。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 早... 睡醒了这是?
<ltk> 早
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 嗯。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 贵司真爽...
<iMadper> Destine: 贵司真爽...
<jiero> 贵司真爽
<Niac> 有人学swift没
<iMadper> Destine: 贵司要不要猴子啊?
<Niac> 水果混有饭吃不
<Destine> iMadper, 要啊，好多vacancies呢。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> Destine: 贵司真爽...
<iMadper> Niac: 成本太高, 别的还好
<Niac> iMadper: 有什么成本低的可以尝试？
<iMadper> Niac: golang
<iMadper> Niac: 学习成本低, 开发成本低
<Niac> 就业呢？
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 贵司真爽...
<iMadper> Niac: golang还是蛮多地方用的
<Niac> iMadper: go感觉都已经开始退热了
<QiongMangHuo> 是啊, 都好几百年了
<iMadper> Niac: 那如何?
<iMadper> Niac: php退热多少年了?
<happyaron> swift2 粗来以后还不知会咋样呢
<happyaron> golang暂时还咳咳咳
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<iMadper> happyaron: 贵司真是golang的忠实用户啊
<nyfair> golang这种渣渣连自举都办不到
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 拜见有壕妹子的房子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 我组没人用golang
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 拜见有壕妹子的房子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 贵司...
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: golang还是个老爷们?
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong: 拜见有壕妹子的房子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 我组sh/autofools/c/C艹/py 基本都这些
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜见有壕妹子的房子壕
<happyaron> 隔壁组也有变态一直在搞咖啡
<Niac> 貌似现在做什么都不长久啊
<iMadper> happyaron: autofools是啥?
<iMadper> happyaron: glibc跨大版本会保持abi吧?
<iMadper> Destine: 那个, 丰甜儿是贵司的?
<jiero> Niac, 金融长久
<jiero> Niac 手工长久，
<Niac> jiero: 没有祖传的手艺啊
<jiero> Niac, 傻吧。。。要啥祖传，你原创啊。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 祖传的谁认识。有意思么？
<Destine> iMadper, 是。
<Niac> jiero: 要有历史厚度 有文化沉淀 不然怎么传承
<iMadper> Destine: 贵司有ruby岗?
<iMadper> Destine: 哦, 我自己去翻翻去
<jiero> Niac, 。。。拉黑你
<Destine> iMadper, 她那个不是ruby岗，是前端岗。
<jiero> Niac, 传承毛线
<iMadper> Destine: 哦...
<iMadper> Destine: 明白
<gfxmode> C\C++是最长久的，软硬件都吃香
<happyaron> iMadper: 会有versioned ABI啊
<Destine> iMadper, https://www.suse.com/company/careers/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Careers | SUSE
<happyaron> iMadper: 钳子姐刚说自己是全堆岗
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊? 好吧...
<happyaron> gfxmode: 应该叫c艹吧。。。
<happyaron> gfxmode: 我们已经被它艹坏了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://jobs.novell.com/cn/beijing/suse/jobid7452599-china-suse-oem-sales-manager(2014502)-jobs
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Beijing, China SUSE jobs - China SUSE OEM Sales Manager(2014502) at Novell
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 投投投
<Destine> iMadper, 投这个可以转行。
<iMadper> Destine: 转行?
<iMadper> Destine: 昂, 对.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你去啊, 跟那个微软大哥一样
<Destine> iMadper, 这不就sales了么。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 我倒是想卖啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 微软大哥不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 网貌似开始渣了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 上海互联网金融巨头招聘一位基金方向的高级产品经理，5年以上经验，欢迎自荐和推荐
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 来?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 可以啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 发房子就去
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 网速很快啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我的bt还是2mb/s啊
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 腻邹凯，我可不想1天破产
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛，求包养
<nyfair> kandu: 找时薪480w的当当
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 噹噹，你装穷啊
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 我是真穷
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 李老板啊， 上次那600亿美金的贷款搞定了么啊
<jiero> kandu,  富人
<jiero> kandu, 对我来说你也是富人
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 600亿, 你又要买地啦?
<BuMangHuo> nnd
<QiongMangHuo> nnnd
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong, 据说  李老板要买几个岛
<BuMangHuo> echo "127.0.0.1 www.smzdm.com" >> /etc/hosts
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 京东的这个可以选择送货时间的太赞了, 我现在看见推的东西，下单的时候，都是选择 3 天后收货，然后基本上三天后就已经自动解毒了
<BuMangHuo> 然后就拒收
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这是解决冲动消费的好办法
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 最佳拔草方式是我这样: being poor
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 果然是牛牛
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 这家伙又哭穷，快去打死他
<QiongMangHuo> 我操!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:wps不能开odp?
<jiero> O0XX|Qiong, 不能
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 该打
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 原来京东不断加快送货速度是这种考虑啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 让你不及反悔
<jiero> nyfair, 年薪480w的壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 遛弯去/
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:?
<happyaron> nexus5貌似已经是1k的价位了？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 翻新的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: o
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 下一个nexus应该是几了？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 秋叶原卖1800
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 5-2
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 啥意思
<happyaron> nexus 5 二代？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: nexus 5 二代
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 摸头
<happyaron> 啥时出啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 快了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你又要买手机?
<happyaron> 出了之后nexus 5会不会降价啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 旧手机都出掉了，在慢慢琢磨买个备用的啊
<happyaron> 另外也在等P7推Android L的更新
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 想搞个三网机做备用
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 还是好几个手机哦
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 鄙视电信
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 便宜
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 电话5分/分
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我宁可多花钱也不入坑
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你多买一个手机贵更多
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我这买手机也便宜
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: p7是1k拿到手的
<happyaron> 用两三年问题不大
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 粗粮王啊
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 米黑
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 红米799，P7 1k，你说我拿哪个。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 乐视, 魅力研习社管够
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 魅力研习社是啥
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 一档羞羞的电视节目
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> happyaron: 不能4G也没用
<happyaron> yunfan: 啥叫不能4G
<yunfan> happyaron: nexus5 不能用移动的4G 至少是80%以上的基站
<happyaron> oo
<happyaron> 还有这说法
<happyaron> 那就再等等咯
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 粗粮王呗
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 不行支持公司买魅族也可以
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 我等公司给发魅族
 * happyaron 然不太可能
<nyfair> 艹，给员工发手机都不干？
<nyfair> 还是自家推广的手机
<happyaron> nyfair: 要做相关的事才能借吧
<nyfair> opera这种垃圾都发手机啊
<happyaron> bq那个可以申请到
<happyaron> 但是那垃圾谁要
<nyfair> 南非首富比那种垃圾公司还抠门？
<happyaron> 嗯
<nyfair> cannonical真心垃圾
<root____1> hi,all
<ubrl> root____1:点点点.  04:45
<happyaron> 要不 iMadper 咋天天嚷嚷要跳槽呢
<happyaron> lol
<root____1> xp 在virtualbox中出现蓝屏重启是怎么回事？
<Niac> 明天抢魅族note2
<Niac> 只要799哦
<iMadper> AD不在啊
<root____2> kk
<root____1> .....
<root____1> hi gay
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你说的好像对
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我就说嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你说啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对对对啊
<root____1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11695149/
<root____1> 大叔们，这个要怎么解决哈
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于NoVNC中屏幕不滚动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471238 ————————.jpg这两天我研究了下noVNC 在网页中连接console的功能，应该很早就有人做过了，不过我遇到了个问题，就是在连接操作什么都正常，就是输入到页面底部的时候屏幕不会滚
<nyfair> pacman -Rdd virtualbox
<nyfair> 我对archlinux打包的傻逼简直不能忍
<nyfair> git为毛会依赖vim
<nyfair> 我手动删了vim，git一点问题都没有
<QiongMangHuo> 果然是ivy, 卖卖卖!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有archlinux网站的账号没?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 咋可能没有
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: https://bugs.archlinux.org/index.php?do=details&action=details.addvote&task_id=45295  vote up
<ubrl> ⇪ f: FS#45295 : Lots of programs will get a segfault when quit.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: done
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 么么哒
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 关于libfl-dev中libfl.so.2.0.0 为文本文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471239 apt-get install flex 要依赖 libfl-dev 而libfl-dev其中的 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfl.so.2.0.0 文件， cat 内容如下 /* GNU ld script * -*- Mode: C -*- * libfl.so --- * Author : Manoj Srivastava ( srivasta@golden-gryphon.c
<^k^>  ─> om ) * Created On : Mon Sep 11 13:25:55 2006 * Created On Node : glaurung.internal.golden-gryphon.com * Last Modified …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • dnsmasq错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471240 syslog报错 Code: Apr 11 16:53:13 nfs-PC NetworkManager[1970]: <error> [1428742393.577256] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:396] update(): dnsmasq owner not found on bus: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name Apr 11 16:53:13 nfs-PC NetworkManager
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • dnsmasq错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471241 syslog报错 Code: Apr 11 16:53:13 nfs-PC NetworkManager[1970]: <error> [1428742393.577256] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:396] update(): dnsmasq owner not found on bus: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name Apr 11 16:53:13 nfs-PC NetworkManager
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女儿学烹调 : 母亲对女儿说:"今天你去练习烹调,弄两样菜,我教你。黄鱼,要把稻草扎了头烧的。笋要切快,每切一刀,转一下。"女儿答应而去。 停一回,母亲到厨下去一看,不禁大惊。只见女儿的脑袋上,用稻草扎着。身上在地上只管旋转,转一转,把笋切一刀。她一见母亲,
<^k^>  ─>  叫道:"不得了！头晕了！ "
<vetwangcn> 看看你们在聊什么
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 规劝 : 次和男同学谈到镜子,他说:"你们女孩子别的东西或许会没有,但是镜子一定最多。"我不以为然地接口道:"那倒未必,我宿 舍里就连一面镜子也没有。" 男同学迟疑了数秒,苦口婆心地对我说:"你要面对现实！ "
<vetwangcn> 这要多丑啊
<wsdjeg> 大家好
<ubrl> wsdjeg:点点点.  09:34
<wsdjeg> 你们都是用的什么发行版啊
<wangshidong> 有人现在用的是最新版本的ubuntu么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6073.html 记忆 : 病人:"我的记忆完全消失了！ "医生:"什么时候才开始消失的呢?"病人:"去年8月20日上午8点。"
<Niac_> 淡淡的忧伤
<ltk> 请问，linux内核文件list.h里的LIST_POSITION1 和 ''
<ltk> LIST_POSITION2 是用来干什么的
<root> hi,all
<ubrl> root:点点点.  15:41
<Guest1825> is there anyone can use tor network?
<Guest1825> ubrl: robot?
<ubrl> Guest1825, .. 休息一下 ..  15:42
<Guest1825> ubrl: 03:42
<ubrl> Guest1825,
<Guest1825> .
<gebjgd> Guest1825, 改名
<Guest1825> are you used tor net ,gebjgd
<gebjgd> Guest1825, your english sucks
<gebjgd> Guest1825, no
<Guest1825> ..
<knownbad> Freenode disabled Tor a while ago.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早就走了
<knownbad>  埋了沒？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没呢  等你埋呢
<knownbad> 直接燒了散海裏。
<knownbad> 或是天葬也不錯。
<knownbad> 還是古人環保啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接当肉吃了最好
<knownbad> 有肉吃好啊。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • (2015-06-11)Ubuntu-14.04.2-mini-tw(繁體中文極簡版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471242 此版本以Ubuntu Core 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)為設計原型，從官方最小化底層開始打包製作而成，適合台灣、香港地區的桌面型，筆記本等電腦使用，具有以下功能： 1 針對官方原版微
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求大神指点：用pbis方案加入域后，域帐号登陆提示Access Denied。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471243 问题如题 先谢谢了。 zz: ublueu — 2015-06-12 8:22
<mayli> hello
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  20:30
<mengfei52306> 冒个泡
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • (2015-06-12)Ubuntu-15.04-mini-zh-amd64(简体中文极简版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471244 此版本以Ubuntu Core 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)为设计原型，从官方最小化底层开始打包制作而成，适合中国大陆地区的桌面型，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 针对官方原版微内
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/30930100#answer-15775709
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  女生由丑变美后是什么样的感觉？ - 健身 - 知乎
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 然后呢?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 里面的妹子都不错
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 快去关注
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: (a != b) ? b : a 以前在人人上贴了这段代码来吐槽前公司的代码质量，被转发后火了，因为神最右的注解：和老婆意见不一致的时候听她的；意见一致的时候听我的
<happyaron> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 是有壕妹子的房壕
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 壕
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 欧你妹的叉
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 欧零好呗
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 死灰灰我下次请你吃红烧猪蹄
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 滚滚哒
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 我拿个桌腿威胁你
<jiero> roylez,  。。。请我吃东西
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  请我吃东西呀
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  我饿
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 发现我就是到处找人请吃的混吃混喝党
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo,  请我吃东西呀
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo,  我饿
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ... 请你吃卤煮
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你真骚气
<iMadper> 你们真骚气
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHESIQ8FVAABvWmuQdW4AAMY4AFRSs8AAG9y763.jpg 分享图片
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  00:00
<BuMangHuo> 吃吃吃
<QiongMangHuo> http://shop.10086.cn/goods/100_100_1024519_1017309.html  看起来不错哦  cc yunfan
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【中国移动】【0元预约】中国移动 N1（M821） - 移动商城
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 比我MX4好, 有NFC
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没看到这个手机是啥牌资啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 移动牌
<BuMangHuo> 额
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个不错
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我用的他的前一代
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你是 0？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: m812c
<BuMangHuo> 然而并没什么用吧
<BuMangHuo> 手机上的 nfc 能当公交卡用么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 能
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 也可以绑银联卡刷
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是把公交卡芯片拆出来，放到手机壳子里面的那种?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 商家不支持啊
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 1, 不是 2, 商家看到的是银联, 不用支持
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我的意思是，商家的 pos 支持 nfc 方式的不多吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 闪付现在多起来了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  不要太多
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器免备案，这是WHY？【转】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471245 我国的网站备案流程相当严格，虽然很大程度遏制了非法网站的滋生，但是也给很多大企业的备案工作带来了很大程度上的麻烦，降低了工作的效率，所以很多企业为了省事都希望
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 关键是收银的人不会永
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 很不错了已经，现在的超市收银员都会插卡用了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那是因为不插卡过不去
<BuMangHuo> 也对。。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 所以都学会了
<BuMangHuo> 如果还跟以前一样可以降级刷， 估计连插卡都不会
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 大部分闪付都是要专门设置的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 麦当劳的闪付还挺方便
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 麦记的那个特方便
<BuMangHuo> 那不是闪付吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 可以闪付, 就在那个屏幕上
<BuMangHuo> 好像也可以刷啊
<BuMangHuo> 但是刷了不要密码
<BuMangHuo> 哎不对，不对，我忘了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 麦记是三接口同时开启, 刷, 插, 闪
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 联机脱机都可以闪付
<BuMangHuo> KFC 到现在还是现金
<BuMangHuo> 现金比刷卡能快多少？
<BuMangHuo> 闪付的话，刷卡更快吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对, 尤其脱机闪付
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 分分钟搞定
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还没用过闪付， 信用卡的闪付到底是透支还是需要自己圈存
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别圈存, 联机就好
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 没圈存的话, 就是联机闪付, 等于把以前刷的步骤换成了闪,
<O0XX|Qiong> 其他的一样
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 麦当劳刷的特别开心
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 圈存的话, 就是公交卡了
<BuMangHuo> 这样啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 意思是圈存可以离线呗
 * BuMangHuo 办张闪付卡去
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有推荐么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 工行闪酷
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你的信用卡不支持闪付么...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 目前没有一张支持的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.icbc.com.cn/icbc/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E5%8D%A1/%E5%8D%A1%E7%89%87%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C/%E7%89%A1%E4%B8%B9%E4%B8%BB%E9%A2%98%E4%BF%A1%E7%94%A8%E5%8D%A1/%E5%B7%A5%E9%93%B6%E9%97%AA%E9%85%B7%E5%8D%A1/
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有招商卡?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: AE 啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> b
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 去办腿毛卡
<BuMangHuo> 腿毛卡是啥
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这卡咋办？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 招商的一个系列, 每月一次免手续费取现的卡, 例如Young
<BuMangHuo> 温馨提示：该产品不支持网上申办，您持我行个人贷记卡（逸贷卡除外）前往我行网点申领即可，具体详情请咨询当地营业网点
<BuMangHuo> 我这个年龄，办不了 young 吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拿着你的工行信用卡去网店
<gfxmode> 我用的支付宝付款码付款的，默认选择用信用卡付款
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个卡只能闪付, 是你现在卡的附属卡
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有实体卡？
<BuMangHuo> 哦。。。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那我办不了，我的工行卡留给我妈买菜用呢
<BuMangHuo> 哎那张卡好像就是支持闪付的样子？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对对打
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我都办了...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 30一下
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 是不是到 30 就给注销了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是, 只管申请的时候, 你用到死也没事儿
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 免取现费他不免取现利息啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 预借现金, 然后立马还, 每个月搞100积分
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有人办六七张腿毛卡, 每个月薅羊毛...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这卡多厚？你挂钥匙上？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 总之银联单币的就推荐腿毛卡了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 就跟北京公交卡那种差不多
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我记得还有贴纸那种
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 可以贴手机背面
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这挂钥匙上丢了就没得玩了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 反正最多就1000
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 闪酷卡通过脱机进行小额快速支付，但不能办理取现、转账和联机消费业务
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对你来说毛毛雨啦
<BuMangHuo> 这不就是公交卡么.....
<BuMangHuo> 有个卵用啊 O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 闪酷就是公交卡啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 闪付啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还是正经联机的吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 好个p哦 昨天我看过cb的规格  410芯片 1G ram 电池2000左右 这种配置居然能卖999
<BuMangHuo> 要办的话，就应该挑战一家没有卡的银行啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你是参数党?
<BuMangHuo> 好像还剩下... 兴业？ 华夏？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 兴业不错啊, 帕斯卡
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我两个银行的都快受不了了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我已经这么多了，也不怕了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我不是参数党  但也不是大头党啊  市场上有几百块的替代品 我干嘛还要来屁颠屁颠地预约呢
<BuMangHuo> 帕斯卡是什么鬼
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://creditcard.cib.com.cn/apply/products/ZTseries/Pass.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 兴业银行信用卡欢迎您 PASS信用卡
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/127079.html 这德国货又降价了，买买买, cc O0XX|Qiong
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【德国拜亚DT235】拜亚动力 (beyerdynamic) DT235 头戴式耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> q
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 关键还是那个电池和移动定制这两个破特性不好  电池现在只要敢卖1000 都是3k毫安起步  然后移动定制 还不如人家500元机全网通方便呢
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 除非移动说送你多少流量 你才可以考虑 否则是自己找抽
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 为了羊毛我不怕麻烦， 我手机上装了支付宝钱包， 微信支付，京东钱包， 现在正在打算装百度钱包
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 刚才那耳机不错啊，买买买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 送我hbs 750
<BuMangHuo> 为啥要那货
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 无线
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 装百度钱包是为了订外卖?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 但是水果市场里面没找到
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 百度地图里就有啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 每单能优惠三块，还是挺有用的
<QiongMangHuo> http://news.163.com/15/0612/05/ARSUD2HO00011229.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 团伙用坟场旧屋深夜卖淫 村民以为闹鬼报警(图)_网易新闻中心
<BuMangHuo> 靠，朝阳村民？
<ruifeng>   ..
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3网口 其中一网口会失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471246 主板带两个网口 pci上在插一个单网口的网卡 没插pci网卡之前 主板的2个网口都正常使用（eth0，eth1） 插PCI网卡之后（eth2），PCI网卡正常使用，主板上的两个网口随机一个网口不能使用
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你拿到中信i白了没？
<BuMangHuo> gmail 能设置 trash 和 Spam 里面邮件的自动删除时间么
<nyfair> qq邮箱可以，我又来安利啦
<nyfair> 你们这群走资派，天天用gmail泄漏国家隐私
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: qq mail 没有我要的功能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • SSH公钥无法验证登陆了，求问原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471248 我想使用SSH公钥实现免密码SSH登陆服务器，操作步骤完全按照 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-343905-1-1.html 里面介绍的来进行，但是设置完之后发现还是需要输入密码。以下是 ssh -v 给出的信
<^k^>  ─> 息： Code: OpenSSH_6.8p1, OpenSSL 1.0.2a 19 Mar 2015 debug1: Connecting to 124.17.27.143 [124.17.27.143] port 22. d …
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: archive 功能，看完以后还要用的邮件，又不想留在收件箱里面
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我就没申请过
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 后来我就没申请过
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 咋不申了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有首刷礼
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc5OTA4MjA=.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 用电烙铁加焊BGA内存—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • php 中的类实例化与内存占用现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471249 测试了一下代码： while（1） { $r = new X_class(); $r->x = 1; } 系统运行很好，内存占用一直为 1.5%。 以下代码也运行的很好 while（1） { new X_class(); } 但以下代码就要命了 while（1） { $r[] = new X_cla
<^k^>  ─> ss(); } 是不是可以这么理解： php中对通名变量赋值，会首先删除之前占用的空间？ zz: blue …
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://weibo.com/so1ly?from=feed&loc=at&nick=%E4%BB%8A%E5%A4%A9%E7%81%AB%E8%85%BF%E8%82%A0%E5%80%92%E9%97%AD%E4%BA%86%E5%90%97
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<BuMangHuo> Starting on June 27, Google Calendar will no longer send SMS notifications
<BuMangHuo> 擦
<BuMangHuo> g 婊还玩不玩了
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: 婊还玩不玩了 2015年1月29日 |...| 这个汉子婊是纯正的汉子婊，天天跟这个是哥们，跟那个是好兄弟，还半夜喝 ... 然后 汉子裱就开始说什么，Q女友肯定不好看啊，过不了多久就得分啊，Q很要面子的，她 还不了解Q啊什么 ... 然后Q笑了一下，说你|玩不玩|，玩不起换人！
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我已经开始找备胎了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我依赖这个功能提醒我还信用卡呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: G婊真是渣
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我刚才去加提醒才发现的，还有半个月丫就玩不起了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong 拿ifttt能转到短信上不？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 手机没calendar么.....
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 从这一点上比，它真的比qq不靠谱多了，qq 里面我 10 年前存的东西现在还在....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 同步没开啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那需要手机跟gcalendar同步
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: O0XX|Qiong 为啥不同步...
<BuMangHuo> 我还信用卡都是用 evenote 记一张表格的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你装得啥calendar？ 很多app都没法同步
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 魅族默认的啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 色当当那种人， 必然不会多余装个 app 吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 以前是moto默认的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你又要开始秀魅族了么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 以前是moto默认的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 反正我用的安卓系统默认的日历就没能同步的
 * HowIsItGoing 当然ios自带的也不能同步
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 要翻墙要装Google服务框架
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 装服务框架要root
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不用root!!!
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我的moto和魅族装GMS都没有root
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不root有些手机服务框架起不来，少so
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你又要秀魅族了么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 因为剁手兴官方不提供gms
<QiongMangHuo> 官方提供的都没问题
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你又要秀魅族了么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有意思么...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 没意思，反正我root，我刷gapps包
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 阔以啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 不想开同步怎么办...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 然后默认calendar还不能同步，得用google的app
<BuMangHuo> ios 的日历不是可以同步么
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 啊，好像是可以，也有可能是因为我讨厌那个界面，所以不用了。
<BuMangHuo> lol， 貌似 sunrise 不错的样子
<O0XX|Qiong> www.wunderlist.com
<O0XX|Qiong> 这个不错
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/680539   不错诶
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 拼单吧：Sony 索尼 XBA-A2 入耳式耳机*2条 1898元包邮，合949元/条_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啊？我打算买 dt235 来着
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: dt235其实不比dt131好啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 因为想买 dt235， 所以想在电脑上听歌，所以电脑上需要存  ape 和 flac，所以硬盘不够了，所以需要买硬盘， 后来想想， 哥不买 dt235 不是解决问题了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 事实上, dt235推好了之后也不如dt131推好了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 不能买啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 贵在便宜吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: dt131更便宜好伐
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你有 ue900 啊
<BuMangHuo> 还买这个？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我当年去和讯, dt131 + qls qa350, 觉得真是好听啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只是看到了...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 一直yy圈铁组合
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 加钱上 A3
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .. 上不起
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过 a3 那个插入方式不爽
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刚被大法黑过你还信仰它？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 大法家东西做得好啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 131 是开放的吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 半开放
<BuMangHuo> 拿啥推啊
<BuMangHuo> A2
<BuMangHuo> 手机？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 手机推呗....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你有arch官网账号没?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 耳机没货了
<BuMangHuo> 这都能被买断货？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可以啊, 因为便宜了嘛~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那就不考虑了, 以后考虑买1adac吧.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 而且是第三方的
<BuMangHuo> 亚马逊第三方靠谱么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不靠谱....
<BuMangHuo> 1adac 那种黑科技，应该很沉吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 很多假货
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 肯定的, 毕竟电池...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过qc25就很轻
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 所以，我继续考虑 dt235
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: dt131啊. 其实dt131就是dt235上面扎多几个眼...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 声音通透很多, 我听过的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 通透的我试过啊， dt440 记得不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 话说，有个安卓设备，没法连adb，没法装app，有招root嘛？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 没有adb全完啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 还有没有adb的?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 其实是因为usb debug模式没开
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 打开就可以啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 一个3g路由，只有web界面，啥也操作不了
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 路由装安德候系统?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: . https://hev.cc/2514.html
<ubrl> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ TL-TR761 3G无线路由器启用 ADB Server | Heiher's Blog
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 照这个打开adb就好了
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 有adb有root没啥干不了的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 他是用内测版开得，我已经升到官方最新rom了……
<skraito-{EliteZ}> heey
<skraito-{EliteZ}> :)
<skraito-{EliteZ}> hey
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不能降?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实你听着好听，那是因为有放吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 100 的耳机你搭 1000 的放？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 我试试吧，我怀疑丫是因为内测版所以开工程模式了
<skraito-{EliteZ}> come to channel #os.dev
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是啊, QLS qa350直推
<skraito-{EliteZ}> :)
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: qa350 不得 1000 多？
<skraito-{EliteZ}> for operating system development
<skraito-{EliteZ}> ubuntu sux
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 额，我把 350 当放了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 350真是个声底特别好的转头
<iMadper> 砖头
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 反正我对砖头永远不会中毒了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<gfxmode> 太奇怪了，Okular看这个PDF，英文字体排版间距忽大忽小 http://www.planetpdf.com/codecuts/pdfs/eckel/TIC2Vone.zip
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=2.12 MiB ; type=application/x-zip-compressed
<gfxmode> 但在Windows下，用FoxitReader打开是正常的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 官方版本果然不行…… em关掉了
 * QiongMangHuo 带薪编译
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 编译多久？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 得一会儿吧, 我们内核那套挺多额外功的
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/1fcaa2c379310a55547ef179b24543a9802610e5.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: [泄|漏]小王子
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: [泄|漏]小王子
<QiongMangHuo> 谁这么怨念
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 谁问你了
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 暴露狂
<nyfair> oschina的git如何？
<iMadper> nyfair: 好好好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 跑起来了 至少没panic
<nyfair> 为什么你们dotfiles里面都用zshrc
<hower> 还有谁
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑小年轻的各种不着调 : 中午,跟两个男人在路上走。他们一边走一边情不自禁地掏出烟盒,点着了开始吸。平时我当没看见,那天有点不爽,于是问了一句:"你们吸烟的时候,都不顾及身边的女同胞吗?"其中一个转过头,瞪了我2秒, 把烟盒递了过来: "要抽自己拿?"
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  据悉，小米官网将为中信白金以上持卡用户长期开设优先购买通道，通过身份验证的白金卡持卡用户，无需排队预约，即可直接购买小米旗舰产品，首批产品为安卓机皇小米Note顶配版。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 赶紧粗粮买起来
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: ^^^
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我没有中信啊
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<cherrot> ^k^, 乖
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 我艹, 这么智能
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: 拜霓虹股神
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 这么智能
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 这是什么典故?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他此时人机合一
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 肯定不是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 它认出你壕的身份了
<BuMangHuo> 肯定是 AI 自己算的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 小米旗舰产品本身不需要排队吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 刚出来是需要的
 * BuMangHuo nnd， 当产品狗去
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 程先生别闹
 * BuMangHuo 去画原型图， 妈蛋的规定还必须用盗版软件
 * BuMangHuo 是盗版软件的受害者
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 留证据, 去法院告公司
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 留证据, 去法院告公司
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 留证据, 去法院告公司
<BuMangHuo> 又不给我钱
 * O0XX|Qiong 我靠, 湿身了
<QiongMangHuo> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/96ba6f5agw1et16ernjr1j20c80lpdi8.jpg
<ptsil> kandu: 来给我讲讲delimited continuation里的shift reset control prompt的用法
<ptsil> google了半天，关于delimited continuation的信息太少了更别提 prompt shift reset control的用法了，英文看着太费劲乐
<BuMangHuo> virtualbox 里面， 网卡用 nat 方式的时候，主机里面为啥没有 vboxnet8 这个网卡呢
<ptsil> \u: 在吗
<BuMangHuo> 那我要虚拟机里面的机器要访问外面主机的话，通过什么地址访问呢
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 求讲delimited continuation里的函数prompt control reset shift的用法
<BuMangHuo> cc virtualbox 大大们
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 共享剪贴板 共享文件夹
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 猴er总
 * O0XX|Qiong 到底是猴还是猴er?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: arch 里面有个 virtualbox tools, 装了倒可以挂载 usb， 不能共享目录，看来还是要装那个啥了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: debian有virtualbox-dkms
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 有事儿没事儿?
<ptsil> BuMangHuo: 装guest扩展工具或host什么的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 赔了好多
<BuMangHuo> virtualbox-guest-dkms?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 中车这二货
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 总体赔的?
<BuMangHuo> virtualbox-guest-utils-nox 我装了这个的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-qt virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 总体持平
<ptsil> BuMangHuo: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对，那就是要那个 iso
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 新韭菜这么惨
<BuMangHuo> ptsil: QiongMangHuo 但是我还是想知道怎么跟主机连通啊， 比如我在主机搭了 http 服务器之类
<ptsil> BuMangHuo: 装完后就去工具栏开启共享磁盘
<BuMangHuo> 或者在虚拟机里面搭了服务器
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我528之后剩的仓位到现在也有10%+的收益啊
<BuMangHuo> ptsil: 不只是为了传文件
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那桥接吧
<ptsil> QiongMangHuo: +10010
<ptsil> 虽然我也没这样做过，不过好像看到网上有这样的文章，
<ptsil> BuMangHuo: 百度就行了，上面应该有教程
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 桥接是可以
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 是撒
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: vnet跟了很久，结果在我要下手的时候私有化了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 中车你跑了?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 中车果断跑路啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 太大懒得盘子了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 看现在的港股中车, 爆拉了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 专门开了美股，就为了这个vnet
<QiongMangHuo> 美股太麻烦, 我懒.. 也没那么多钱折腾, 那点钱不够手续费的
<ptsil> QiongMangHuo: 你们是不是这段时间赚大发了，炒股？
<QiongMangHuo> ptsil: 我本钱少, 没赚多少
<ptsil> QiongMangHuo: 也就小赚了几万?
<QiongMangHuo> 应该也远低于平均收益
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: vnet已经私有化了? 还没有吧, 只是要私有化吧?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo freeflying 你们都是壕
<happyaron> 港股 50w，美股还木有了解
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 大牛来讲讲delimited continutaion
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 卧槽 50W........
<O0XX|Qiong> ptsil: delimited continutaion
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 包养我
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 包养我
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没有50w你开不了港股，我没开
<happyaron> 我开不了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 所以说有50w的是你啊
<happyaron> 股神
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你说的是沪港通吧, 几块钱也能开户的吧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 账上必须有50w
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 像你都没注意到对伐
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 那是沪港通的限制吧
<happyaron> 嗯
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 教教我大牛,怎么用shift reset prompt control
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 这就显出你逻辑混乱了..... 沪港通的限制又不是港股的限制
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 那你开了香港的户咯？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没有, 嫌麻烦
<happyaron> 唉，你们都是壕
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 停牌了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 不过话说这么看, 金山是真有钱
<ptsil> happyaron: 开户麻烦不?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 大金主不是金山
<happyaron> ptsil: 不知
<BuMangHuo> 开开开
<ptsil> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有的酒店去了之后也给升
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 拿着sig去?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像得用sig付款
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那算了吧, 并没有什么卵用啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://news.smzdm.com/p/14159
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 供应链上游巨头进军消费级市场：BOE 京东方 发布 Alta 高端电视_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又请假
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我出差那么多swapday...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong, signature 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 鳖臑
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你这都ihg白金卡了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哦! 我还可以swap一天!
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 还是在C社爽啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 鳖臑
<leetking> 你好，关于linux内核文件list.h里的LIST_POSITION1和LIST_POSTION2是否只是被用来标记某个节点被删除了呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 你确定是position?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 伤不起啊,大家要小心 : 见过开日本车被打的,买日货被打得。 今天在海鲜大排档我看到了,因为吃海鲜用日本芥末被打的……
<leetking> 嗯
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 不是LIST_POISON1/2?
<leetking> 我是说的LIST_POSITION1/2
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 【惊险！#马航客机起火迫降#】6月12日，一架由墨尔本起飞的马航MH148航班，由于一个引擎起火，返回墨尔本迫降。澳大利亚墨尔本大都会消防队(MFB)一位发言人称，飞机在迫降前倾倒了燃料，在机场上空盘旋数次。目前，火已经被扑灭……
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这真是命啊
<leetking> O0XX|Qiong: 为什么不使用NULL呢，而一定是这两个指针常量
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: LIST_POSITION1不存在啊
<leetking> #define LIST_POISON1  ((void *) 0x00100100 + POISON_POINTER_DELTA)
<leetking> 这是定义
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 看看究竟叫什么名字
 * O0XX|Qiong 哎
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 看看你说的什么名字
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哎
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哎哎
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper QiongMangHuo 你们不是买游艇了？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper 乃们跟湾湾同事聊天会主动切换到繁体模式么？
<leetking> 文件名？还是什么，我问的是在list.h是，list_del函数里标记entry被删除是使用的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 以前会, 现在不会, 毕竟他们看简体字有困难 而我们看繁体字没困难
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper 作为礼貌或者必要方式啥的，以防他们看不懂简体？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 为毛现在又不会了呢？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 懒
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 而且和台湾同事也英文了
<leetking> O0XX|Qiong: entry->next = LIST_POSION1; entry->prev = LIST_POSITION2;
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 当然不会了...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我不改用汉语拼音算是够客气的了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 也是因爲懶？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<leetking> O0XX|Qiong: 为什么他不这样呢entry->next = NULL;来标记被删除？
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 不知道啊, 这个LIST_POSITION1/2我没了解过
<BuMangHuo> 測試
<O0XX|Qiong> leetking: 问问其他大牛吧
<BuMangHuo> 測試
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: fail
<BuMangHuo> 測試正體中文
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你还会正体?
<leetking> 我打算了解下linux内核里的双链表的实现，结果这点不懂
<ptsil> 正体? 正常体位?
<O0XX|Qiong> ptsil: 那请问繁体是什么?
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: http://picpaste.com/scrot-jXWWEO26.png 这是 sogou 的问题？
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 繁杂体位
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 繁殖体位
<O0XX|Qiong> ptsil: 请问什么体位不是繁殖体位呢?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 打字撒
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: BJ肯定不是
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 字能变繁体, 表达习惯不能变的..网路啊, 金钥啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 还不如直接说简体
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 相互理解就可以了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不要总想搞个大新闻
<BuMangHuo> 输繁体字的时候， 选字的框要么没有，要么乱码
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 兹不兹词啊?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你资词简体？
<ptsil> O0XX|Qiong: 女上骑乘吧,据说不容易繁殖
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你要是非要这样问我, 我肯定是兹词的啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 大部分也可以切換上下文變換一下
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: sogou-qimpanel 没起来
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 输简体没问题啊
<O0XX|Qiong> ptsil: 老司机你懂得真多
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那是因为opencc的问题
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 要装opencc1
<BuMangHuo> 装了 opencc 啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 系统的opencc是2
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那个不行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对, 太2的不行
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: deb系暂时不考虑升级opencc2，和1一样都是shit
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 意思是 1 和 2 你都不兹词了？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 暂时支持1
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 1和2最多支持一个，目前是不想升级2
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/680657 你要的
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ SONY索尼 MDR-AS800BT 黑色 运动蓝牙耳机（NFC、aptX） 499元包邮（599-100）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: è´µ...
<leetking> ^k^, 你可不可以帮我解答下这个问题呢？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 让老板给你换一台慢一点的电脑，这样你带薪编译的时间就长了， 多编译 0.00000001s 就买个这货
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1183181.html  和这个比优势何在?
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【LGHBS-750】LG HBS-750 apt-x高保真+立体声+运动蓝牙耳机 冷酷黑【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 索尼大法好？ LG 是什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> 信仰不是优势？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 大法的防水
<BuMangHuo> 运动耳机，多少能防点汗吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: LG这个很出名的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 等我发家致富吧...
<BuMangHuo> 买大法应该不会有太多差评至少
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 240M/h, 还不够发？
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你看，我就说是 AI 吧，不是人机合一吧
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 来个 op 测试一下？
<BuMangHuo> kick 一下 QiongMangHuo 看看
<BuMangHuo> lol
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu是怎样实现传统模式到uefi功能的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471251 ubuntu是怎样实现传统模式到uefi功能的，是通过安装软件的方式或者是修改什么配置文件的方式 zz: 217小月月坑 — 2015-06-12 16:50
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: 拜霓虹股神
<happyaron> lol
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 我擦
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你也试试？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 这尼玛你乱起的!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 但不是我设置的。。
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 哈哈
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 肯定不认识我
<QiongMangHuo> 试试
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕imtxc
<imtxc> 我槽
<QiongMangHuo> LOL
 * QiongMangHuo 笑出腹肌
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 露馅儿了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 改名不行 登入才算
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 你就是人机合一，我看出来了
<BuMangHuo> test
<imtxc> QiongMangHuo: 再来
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:14
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕imtxc
<imtxc> 哈
<BuMangHuo> 人机合一的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 地图里面那个钱包就可以外卖优惠？
<BuMangHuo> 没看到有啥支付的方式啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 可以
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那个就是百度钱包啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 一直以为丫有个 app 呢
<BuMangHuo> 为什么钱包会在地图里面
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: 我都会为中国同事主动换简体耶。keke
<BuMangHuo> 地图的产品经理上了钱包的产品经理？
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 高管好
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 這個其實沒必要……
<BuMangHuo> 对
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 大陸讀繁體無壓力，畢竟還有很多繁體書記/遺跡遺存
<happyaron> chihchun: 大神求手机
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: 好吧。不過還是得切換的，因為詞語也不同。換了簡體、專業術語也要跟著換
 * happyaron 每次见到 chihchun 都是这样打招呼的
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 換术语才是真的。
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 同求手机，这样
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 大神求手机
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: 難免還是有看不懂的。我跟比較常合作的 BD, marking 有些字還是得轉簡體
<BuMangHuo> 对，手机手机
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: BuMangHuo happyaron 好像两周后在北京黑客松要送手机。
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 嗯，好吧，赞高管。
<happyaron> chihchun: 能不能不参加也送手机
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: BuMangHuo happyaron 不过手机还卡在伦敦，然后市场经理还没决定要怎么送送几支
<happyaron> ...
<BuMangHuo> ...
<chihchun> happyaron: 这要问 april, 我们 team 连 liuxg 都没手机...
<happyaron> chihchun: 送bq么是，bq的不要
<chihchun> happyaron: mx4 吧。
<happyaron> o
<chihchun> 不知道来不来得及运来北京...
<happyaron> 没事我不急的
<happyaron> :p
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 快递给我
<chihchun> http://www.huodongxing.com/event/7286201284900
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu Hackerthon _活动行-全球最大中文活动平台！
 * O0XX|Qiong 黑客松是什么松?
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 还有这去微软大楼里办是几个意思?
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 哈哈哈哈
<BuMangHuo> 踢馆呗
<gfxmode> 周五了，晚上High起
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: BuMangHuo 我也覺得超妙...微软赞助场地让人开发 Ubuntu Phone app 呢
<chihchun> 是要现场战 Windows 10 的节奏吗
 * QiongMangHuo 明天扎营 \o/
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: didi good or kuaidi good?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 都没用过, 只用过支付宝里的kuaidi 和 uber
<sig> 哪个uber? uber taxi?
<nyfair> 老司机们，谁现在在用linux，帮我个忙
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哎，不是叫快滴了？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那天我收到的短信就是快滴的
<nyfair> gcc的sizeof(int)和sizeof(long)都是多少来着
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 公司合并, 但是独立运营
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 滴滴完虐uber
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 司机素质不在一个水平上
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 和架构有关
<QiongMangHuo> n
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: happyaron O0XX|Qiong 老司机们，帮帮我啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron:  我想打出租车, 只能kuaidi或didi
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 废话，我当然知道和架构有关
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: x86: 4, 4; amd64: 4, 8
<sig> nyfair: http://ideone.com/se8DvH
<ubrl> sig: ⇪ Ideone.com - se8DvH - Online C Compiler & Debugging Tool
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我只想知道常见4的i686和amd64就行了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这不告诉你了么
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那就是  4 4 和 4 8
<BuMangHuo> 资词 QiongMangHuo
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛咋了
<nyfair> 那visual c++呢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过当然是 kuaidi didi 靠谱了， uber 的司机能跟你说相声么
<nyfair> 我看着一行代码，怎么看都不对
<nyfair> #if defined(_WINDOWS_) || !__x86_64__
<nyfair>     unsigned long  Data1;
<nyfair> #else
<nyfair>     unsigned int   Data1;
<nyfair> #endif
<BuMangHuo> !__x86_64__ ? 那 long 跟 int 不是一样？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 看上去很蛋疼
<nyfair> gcc有__x86_64__这个def么
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: int永远是32位的,无论386还是64
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可以靠sizeof int *判断
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: long在386下和int一样, 在amd64下是int的两倍
<happyaron> nyfair: 用size_t这种货？
<sig> nyfair: 为什么在乎sizeof？要固定的大小就用int32_t和int64_t...
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 我的意思是这代码有问题
<nyfair> 而不是它这么做好不好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • gnome无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471253 ubuntu 15.04,gnome升级到了3.16。现在无法登陆，登陆后闪退回登陆界面何故？？ zz: wisner — 2015-06-12 18:27
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Linux不能用光纤上网？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471254 我现在用的联通12M宽带，使用有线无法上网，sudo pppoeconf提示无法检测到集线器。我给装宽带的人打电话，人家说用有线必须用windows,不支持Linux。无线网倒是能上网，不过网速很慢，晚
<^k^>  ─> 上的下载速率600字节每秒，网页甚至都打不开，更不用说看电影了。我就奇怪了，Linux不 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我的垃圾男友,气死我了. : 记得那时候上大学,和男朋友分居2地。平时每天都是用手机保持联系。 一天,打他手机,停机了。正好要到楼下小卖部买东西,于是顺便给他充了20块钱的话费。 没想到,刚回寝室,男朋友的电话就来了。 他说:哈哈,想不到天下竟然有那么傻b的
<^k^>  ─> 人,竟然充话费充到他手机上了... 我头上立马挂下三条黑线...
<wangshidong> 可以说中文不
<wangshidong> 问个问题好不
<wangshidong> hello
<ubrl> wangshidong:点点点.  08:19
<wangshidong> why is dian dian dian
<alvin_rxg> wangshidong: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>m_|9iz6*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<wangshidong> wo da de han zi  nimen kan de jian me
<alvin_rxg> wangshidong: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<wangshidong> 我打的汉字 你们看不见？
<wangshidong> 有没有人在啊
<wangshidong> 为什么都看不见的
<gebjgd> wangshidong, 都下班了
<gebjgd> wangshidong, 有问题直接问
<gebjgd> wangshidong, 废话是没人看的
<wangshidong> 我的empathy没法使用irc
<wangshidong> 插件已经装了
<gebjgd> wangshidong, hexchat
<wangshidong> 用的是ubuntu 15.04
<gebjgd> wangshidong, hexchat
<wangshidong> 哦 我在试试 谢谢啦
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<n5490> hi
<ubrl> n5490:点点点.  10:12
<n5490> ubuntu14.04挂起之后再开启会花屏，进不了系统怎么解决
<n5490> 有谁知道原因
<gebjgd> n5490, 啥驱动 啥卡
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助！如何播放局域网共享文件夹里的视频文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471256 想播放同一局域网里的另一台电脑里共享的视频文件，自己手动apt-get安装了smplayer，只能播放本地的，但是在ubuntu 15.04中自带的smplayer就可以直接播放共享视频，这是如何做
<^k^>  ─> 到的呢？请教论坛高手们 zz: azazazaz — 2015-06-12 22:28
<axhiao> 有没有人在ubuntu上安装mac的主题？
<axhiao> 网上找的那个源不能用了
<axhiao> sudo apt-get install mac-ithemes-v3
<axhiao> 未发现软件包 mac-ithemes-v3
<gebjgd> axhiao, 太丑了  所以不装
<axhiao> gebjgd 哥，别这么说，今天为了装这个主题，我特意从deepin换到ubuntu的，给点指导啊
<gebjgd> axhiao, 算是一个进步 垃圾deepin那改的乡土气息的界面 你也能用
<axhiao> gebjgd 也算是支持了一次国产
<gebjgd> axhiao, 国产个毛
<gebjgd> axhiao, 哪样是国产的？
<gebjgd> axhiao, 和国产手机壳一个道理
<axhiao> gebjgd 哥啊，咱不讨论那个了，有没有指导啊，mac主题
<gebjgd> axhiao, mac那主题太丑
<gebjgd> axhiao, 你应该提高下你的审美
<axhiao> gebjgd 那你有好的主题吗？给推荐一下
<gebjgd> axhiao, 这个和你爱听凤凰床骑是一个道理
<gebjgd> axhiao, 默认主题
<axhiao> gebjgd 帮我提高一下审美
<gebjgd> axhiao, 去看看e18
<gebjgd> axhiao, enlightment
<axhiao> gebjgd ok, many thanks
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 14.10升级到15.04 dsl拨号提示 启用失败creating object×××fail××× http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471261 why？官方给个解决方案啊 zz: piaoy0 — 2015-06-13 0:30
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lvm和btrfs小讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471265 最近安装opensuse，发现btrfs已经被当做默认文件系统，不得不说一晃从最佳文件系统pk到现在大势确定，时间真快，咱也从正太变成了大叔。[RELIEVED FACE] 首先吧，这两者真的很相似，可以说btrfs的分区和lv
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> google 新搞的这个账户功能真是日了狗了
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  21:09
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Niac> 除了SQL语句和调用存储过程 还有别的方法更新数据吗
<Niac> 除了insert update 这些操作
<Niac> MySQL数据库
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ufw防火墙，有参数 --tcp-flags么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471266 iptable防火墙，可以用参数 --tcp-flags，过滤：SYN,FIN,ACK SYN。 ufw防火墙，用什么参数？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-13 9:35
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • (2015-06-13)Linux Mint 17.1 cinnamon (简体中文极简版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471267 此版本以Linux Mint 17.1 cinnamon为设计原型，重新构建打包而成，适合中国大陆地区的桌面型，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 依托官方原版底层，使用英文+简体中文双语
<^k^>  ─> 言、cinnamon标准操作平台环境，基本操作符合WIN体系习惯，用户体验和人机交互性好。 2 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30821.html l和L : l对L说:做人要简单、正真。 L对l说:脚大才能坐稳江山。
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何用ln命令创建带参数的文件链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471268 想要在Ubuntu上玩暗黑3,奈何战网客户端运行不起来，所以想尝试一下跳过战网，直接运行。 Windows下可以通过给DiabloIII.exe创建快捷方式后在链接目标的最后加-launch来直接运行游戏，而
<^k^>  ─> 不通过战网（一般用来双开暗黑） 原文链接： http://bbs.ngacn.cc/read.php?tid=5206886 然后我想 …
<cherrot> ^k^, 棒
<MBX> hello
<ubrl> MBX:点点点.  01:42
<MBX> ...
<gebjgd> MBX, 以后运包裹还是要用dhl
<MBX> ?什么意思😊
<^k^> MBX say: ?什么意思😊 in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> utf8
<gebjgd> Hermes 没听说过？
<MBX> 表情不算utf-8?
<gebjgd> MBX, 没用过表情
<gebjgd> MBX, 大周末的还上网不出去玩？
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 汗子遇鬼 : 我班有一人名叫王^,我们都叫他王汗子。一天,他来了学校大喊大叫,说遇见鬼了,一天都心神不定,因为他受惊了。从此,我们叫他受精汗子。
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学生把老师肚子气的鼓鼓的 : 老师问一同学:"你的作业本怎么变成这样了?"同学说:"掉水里了。"老师问:"怎么会掉水里呢?"他低着头说:"上厕所的时候不小心……"老师:"掉在厕所的水里了?"同学说:"掉进大便池里了。"于是老师带着一副哭腔仰天长啸,然后伸出食指比划
<^k^>  ─> 着说:"我是蘸着口水一页一页翻的啊！ "
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<gfxmode__> test
<ubrl> gfxmode__:点点点.  05:49
<xeirrr> test
<ubrl> xeirrr:点点点.  06:03
<^k^> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丈夫的朋友 :     瓦伦特一家正准备吃午饭时,站在窗台边的女主人突然对丈夫叫道:"喂,尼克,你的朋友来了,我敢打赌他们都还没有吃饭！ "   "快！ "男主人立刻站了起来,每个人都拿着牙签,到客厅里坐着。" 
<bestucan> 和c完全没有关系的编程语言哪些？我就知道一个fortan，其他很多语言都是c写的解释器，要么是c写的运行环境。
<Niac> 渣想的本本 半年不到 硬盘 就只有十几M的读写速度
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables防火墙参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471270 -mrecent --set 是什么意思？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-13 19:34
<bestucan> 有人
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐怎么恢复多个关闭窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471271 不是意外关闭的恢复，像chrome那样在历史记录里按恢复几个标签 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-13 20:41
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 桌面图标不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471272 打开dconf-apps 没找到nautilus zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-13 20:46
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: 拜霓虹股神
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu为什么开机至少半个小时才能进桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471273 为什么ubuntu的系统开机要等上半个小时？如下图 就一直卡在最后3行上面，每隔120秒重复一次，然后等半个小时，才能进桌面，这是什么情况？小白求解 zz: 这里好像没有人 — 2015-06
<^k^>  ─> -13 21:36
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 桌面不能显示图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471274 桌面的图标没了，目录里的desktop可以找到以前的图标， 在桌面新建东西，也看不见， 到desktop里找才有 dconf-apps下也没natilus zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-13 21:38
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 0027也下卡了, 不知道为啥没查到进度. 搬砖不足啊, 额度只有50K
<axhiao> sublime3中输入中文的问题，有好的解决方案吗？
<axhiao> thx
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-14
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 开机启动应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471276 怎么把一个应用设成开机启动？ 启动应用程序首选项下添加， 要命令，这个命令上哪找？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-14 0:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<shelling> hello
<ubrl> shelling:点点点.  21:30
<shelling> 点点点是哈？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 第一次吃火龙果 : 单纯的大块头男生,第一次吃火龙果,吃了一宿才吃完一个。 这是为什么呢? 因为, 他吐籽……
<jiero> shelling, 是对你无用招呼的蔑视
<jiero> bu
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  我决定买二手音箱 - 国产的就好 -
<luobo> jiero: 要去跳广场舞吗？
<jiero> luobo,  讨厌多人做一件固定的事情
<jiero> luobo, 不管是什么，都反对
<luobo> jiero: 这是不对的
<luobo> jiero: 大家还一起吃饭呢
<jiero> luobo, 对，做同样的事是错误的。
<jiero> luobo, 不能让你跟着我一样吃粪便
<luobo> jiero: 应该本着娱乐精神
<luobo> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> luobo, 那根本不是娱乐精神，只是盲从精神
<luobo> jiero: 也算是吧，更打游戏似的，什么好玩，大家就都去玩什么
<luobo> 有谁用debian的？
<luobo> debian8
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  NICOLE 音箱
<jiero> 好多东西。
<shelling> jiero, 啥意思？
<jiero> shelling,  这里不习惯打招呼，要打招呼学我这样。
<shelling> 怎样？
 * jiero 拜见 BuMangHuo 妹子壕 happyaron 蓉蓉壕 lainme 囡囡 freeflying 首壕
<shelling> 。。。。
<shelling> jiero,
<shelling> *
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<shelling> 拜拜
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu 14.04怎么复制路径 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471278 1.png 怎么这个改成能复制的路径？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-14 11:23
<Guest89667> nick
<Guest89667> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 眼睛在前 : 有一天,天空突然乌云密布,接着是雷声闪电,爸爸见儿子呆呆地望着天空,于是就问:"儿子,你说说为什么我们总是先看见闪电,然后再听见雷声呢?" 儿子:"那还不简单,因为眼睛长在耳朵的前面呗!   
<bestucan> ^k^:
<bestucan> ^K^:ren
<opsnull> list #golang
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu 函数库的帮助文档怎样使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471279 在ubuntu下常常会安装-dev 和-doc格式的库，前者安装需要的头文件，后者是帮助文档，请问该怎样使用这些帮助文档，我试着通过man来查看一些帮助文档，可是没有找到对应的doc文档的用
<^k^>  ─> 法。 zz: wpp — 2015-06-14 13:14
<tcstory> 哥哥们,firefox 有mdn,chrome有类似的网站吗?
<lainme> tcstory: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<lainme> tcstory: 看错了。。。
<tcstory> lainme: 额.我想找chrome 的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfxmode> testtest__: test
<gfxmode> testtest__: test
<gfxmode> libircclient-qt很好用
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 14.04主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471280 哪位大侠能给个主题下载地址？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-14 15:33
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 14.04怎么安装主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471281 下载的tar.gz包解压一大堆文件，怎么装？ 只有个别是整个文件放到.themes有效的 zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-14 17:19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那里你收到多少个dvb-t的台
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信　教 : 从前,有个牧师劝穷人信教。 他问一个穷人:"你死后愿升天堂,还是愿下地狱?" 穷人回答说:"唉,看吧！哪边的玉米面便宜,就到哪边去吧！ "
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • (2015-06-14)Linux Mint 17.1 MATE (简体中文极简版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471283 此版本以Linux Mint 17.1 Mate为设计原型，重新构建打包而成，适合中国大陆地区的桌面型，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 依托官方原版底层，使用英文+简体中文双语言、
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 24
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里好少
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg80bc73s6l80ru/channels.conf?dl=0
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Dropbox - channels.conf
<wangshidong> 请问为什么我的终端teb键不可以自动补全java的包名
<wangshidong> 比如说 java com.java.day.HelloWorld 后面的这一串不会自动补全
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显然和我这里频率不同
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<wangshidong> 但是确实是ubuntu下可以操作 centos下就不行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里手动搜台收不到了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 天线？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎不是那个问题
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, windows下的原配软件搜不到任何台
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那就是除了几个大的电台，其他的商业频道都关了
<alvin_rxg> *任何*?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是用windows media play能找到10个
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我都 dvb-t 进虚拟机搜台的...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, dvb-scan?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> dvb-scan 扫描之后，再 windows 下边用 vlc 播放
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搜不到
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, me-tv直接搜都不到 任何台
<alvin_rxg> 那就没信号？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是windows media play能搜到
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以邪门了
<alvin_rxg> 那就 wmp 呗
<alvin_rxg> 或者你的 scan 怎么执行的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, scan 之后加 inital file啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> device 之类不指定？默认的 fallback 对的么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不需要指定
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: `ls -R /dev/dvb/`
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, w_scan -c DE -X
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ls /dev/dvb/adapter0/   ----->  demux0     dvr0       frontend0  net0
<alvin_rxg> ls -R /dev/dvb/
<alvin_rxg> /dev/dvb/:
<alvin_rxg> adapter0
<alvin_rxg> /dev/dvb/adapter0:
<alvin_rxg> demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0
<wangshidong> 为什么我的自动补全少了很多
<alvin_rxg> 设备没问题
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<mugebjgd> ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<mugebjgd>  Nothing to scan!!
<wangshidong> 请问在那里找到java相关的补全
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这就是结果
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我真是无语了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: scan -a 0 -d 0 -f 0 -o zap  <init file>  > <output>
<alvin_rxg> wangshidong: 默认的 bash 没有 java completion 的
<RobberPhex> 各位好，我在ubuntu下遇到了这个bug：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supervisor/+bug/1427434
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug #1427434 “supervisor init script doesn't wait for supervisor...” : Bugs : supervisor package : Ubuntu
<RobberPhex> 但是官方为什么3个月都没有回应？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我不知道你的 scan 最后的所有的 output 是啥
<mugebjgd> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<mugebjgd> ERROR: cannot parse'[CH25: WDR-Dortmund, NDR/WDR-Ruhr, MDR, SWR]
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, scan的列表有问题
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 这只是其中一个 error，忽略
<mugebjgd> ERROR: initial tuning failed
<mugebjgd> dumping lists (0 services)
<mugebjgd> Done.
<alvin_rxg> lol  0 services
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛逼么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是不知道为什么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非这里改了频率什么的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前没这个问题
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 要不然，全频率扫描吧  /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/auto-Default
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ERROR: initial tuning failed
<mugebjgd> dumping lists (0 services)
<mugebjgd> Done.
<alvin_rxg> 还是这样？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我搜了一下  似乎不是我一个人有这个问题
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有个人也有这问题
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: dvb 被占了？  tuning 的 init 都失败了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还有一个卡  4年前买的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个在win下 默认软件都搜不到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用那个卡 wmp可以搜到10个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最早买的这个卡 Linux下根本搜不到
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 把系统上的软件备份到其他电脑的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471284 把所有软件备份， 或整个系统移植到其他电脑？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-06-14 21:54
<alvin_rxg> 驱动正确，不应该不行啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你知道鲁尔区 有一次大调整dvb-t吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有的居民都换成dvb-s了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这就是我觉得奇怪 你竟然知道这个消息   而且你的dvb-t一直能看
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<alvin_rxg> 所以我想试试全频率扫描应该可以。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, me-tv的就是全频率
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我试了一下 auto-Default ... 扫描出来44个频道……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是仍然没有  这就说明 他们把什么东西改了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不可能什么都搜不到
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ia8r3D7J
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 但是如果用 auto-Default 应该是会有结果的呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<mugebjgd> 导入你的文件  信号全为0
<alvin_rxg> 全扫描的log  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qETJgp33
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非这里有屏蔽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, scan -a 0 -d 0 -f 0 -o zap /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/auto-Default > newscan.conf
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的scan版本
<alvin_rxg> 也不成功?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行
<alvin_rxg> 这…
<mugebjgd>  February 14, 2010
<mugebjgd> 的版本？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我试试看w_scan
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我闺女实在太精神了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不睡午觉  闹了3个小时了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<mugebjgd> ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<mugebjgd>  Nothing to scan!!
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这是为什么
<alvin_rxg> w_scan 在我这也是这样，不清楚
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我得想个办法导出wmp找到的频道列表
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, w_scan是我特意后装的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你就每个月花几块钱开通个 kabel 电视呗
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不买kabel  准备买个小锅
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连电视上
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持fullhd
<alvin_rxg> sat 可以 fullhd?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: sat 设备我看过也不贵，不过清晰度一般的吧？不会 hd 吧……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新的电视不需要receiver
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接连在上就是了
<alvin_rxg> oh
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先出门了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 明年 2016 年 dvb t 2 上线了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, nrw似乎全是dvb-s了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持fullhd
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才去擦楼道地面了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 出门擦楼道地面？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一会儿出门
<alvin_rxg> ...........................
<CloudFStrife> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你从来没做过楼道的值日
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我们不用……每周都有人来打扫的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你需要交钱的  你们几户人家
<alvin_rxg> 8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们才4户
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么时候上班？
<alvin_rxg> k.a.
<alvin_rxg> 23号一个面试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还没拿到？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投我们公司
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 这离 stuttgart 多远啊…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算内部推荐吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 鲁尔区 你投吧 试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win下更新了软件和驱动 找到
<alvin_rxg> 有啥适合三脚猫的职位？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就是3脚猫
<alvin_rxg> 为什么是 win?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为Linux下没有那个卡的驱动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win only
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为是hybrid的卡
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好多涉及 windows 的职位我不懂啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门  为什么wmp能找到pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是自带软件不行
<alvin_rxg> 那就是真的驱动问题咯
<alvin_rxg> 我的卡是 realtek 的，两系统都没问题的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, wmp能找到12个台
<gebjgd> 但是有pro7
<alvin_rxg> oh
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真投的话，我要不要写上 Herr Zhang 的名号呢？  :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额  更新了驱动马上搜出更多了  连wmp都是
<alvin_rxg> good
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门  但是Linux上的那个还是不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我得想办法把列表导出来
<alvin_rxg> 那 wmp它支持  deinterlace 么？
<CNLIC> 有用mIRC的吗？
<CNLIC> 怎么过滤登陆登出消息？
<CNLIC> 只显示发言就行
<namoamitabuddha> 谁熟悉手机么？
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么去购买能刷 cyanogenmod 的手机？
<CNLIC> 去官网看支持哪些型号就买哪个阿
<alvin_rxg> one plus one
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么东西？
<gebjgd> deinterlace?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 视频抗锯齿，不然好多画面很难看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是我需要另外一个卡也能用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我另外一个卡只有32位的垃圾win驱动
<alvin_rxg> 或许官网有提驱动？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 问题是如何导出
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有 看过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 导出频道列表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, vlc在win下是不是也是要扫描的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么我就能得到正确的列表了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vlc 不知道怎么扫描
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非我那个卡坏了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如何能知道它是否坏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 能识别，应该没坏吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再不然 linux 下边 dmesg 看看？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我之前的 msi 的卡用到后来是必须要设置大于 1000ms 的 cache，不然视频卡，同时好多 epg 信息都没有……
<gebjgd> [22777.492372] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: UMT-010 V00.01
<gebjgd> [22777.494018] dvb-usb: found a 'Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0' in warm state.
<gebjgd> [22777.511114] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.
<gebjgd> [22777.512139] DVB: registering new adapter (Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0)
<gebjgd> [22777.515475] usb 1-1: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Zarlink MT352 DVB-T)...
<gebjgd> [22777.530970] dvb-usb: Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没问题
<alvin_rxg> 没提到 firmware?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前就是这个
<alvin_rxg> 网上说是 dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw  HanfTek UMT-010 USB2.0，这个是 2010年的 firmware，应该不用更新…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的是 skymaster dtmu  100
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是说 dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw 有可能没对？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前用的就是这个啊
<alvin_rxg>  ö.ö 那就哪里坏了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠  发现一个东西
<alvin_rxg> 咩？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2006-November/014259.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  [linux-dvb] Hanftek UMT-010
<mugebjgd> 这个
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 这个等于没说啊…
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> 还是说，你要用 Zarlink MT352 的 firmware？
<alvin_rxg> 我去煮个晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么你给我的channels和网上不一样呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己扫描的啊，每个州都不一样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不不  网上的channels.conf格式是旧的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你给我的是新的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 旧格式不能用了
<alvin_rxg> 哦…… zap 格式呀
<CloudFStrife> .part
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备给老本子装回原来的xp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试试看  不信这卡坏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 驱动，驱动
<alvin_rxg> 刚看完电影。。  http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2421848/
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 【剧情/喜剧】高楼大劫案（2011）【中字高清】_欧美电影_电影_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xp下正在扫描
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还没找到一个台
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是坏了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还在扫描  为什么2轮了
<gebjgd> win上的那个驱动 官网上下载的是坏的
<gebjgd> 日
<alvin_rxg> glad to see it
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 滚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以后不买skymaster这垃圾牌子的任何东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太渣了  刚来德国的时候在saturn买的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别……就是别买没听说过的就是了。。。 买 medion 的也可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那时候我来德国不到1个月
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不了太多，我是第二个月买的 msi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额 没搜到  一个都没搜到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来是坏了
<alvin_rxg> stick with ..  的德语是啥………… ö.ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stick with 绑定的？
<alvin_rxg> i'm stuck with blabla.
<alvin_rxg> 要给教授写个 zwischenstand 报告，结果代码好多英语，然后写个邮件脑袋都是英语……德语忘了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sich mit etwas bleiben?
<alvin_rxg> 这个语气完全不一样……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, bei etwas bleiben?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要表达什么
<alvin_rxg> i'm stuck with the code. 这样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stick with 什么意思
<alvin_rxg> 算了，随便换个别的意思表达好了。
<alvin_rxg> 卡住什么……被什么拖住了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦哦
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 你的英语应该知道 stick 的呀…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ich bin angehalten bei ...
<alvin_rxg> gut
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 硬件到10年必须坏么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么都搜索不到
<alvin_rxg> 不一定啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很热啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个能用的都很热
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看了个电影就热的不行了
<alvin_rxg> 这…
<alvin_rxg> 我的去年买的，也挺烫的，不过还能摸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又买了个新的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 合算你也2个了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最早前买的 msi 的芯片不知道怎么的不稳定， cache 得开 1000ms，然后 epg数据都没有的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有四五个频道在 cache 1000ms 的情况下还是开不出来，完全幻灯片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来这东西确实易耗品
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好，现在便宜的15块钱左右，功能没问题的。如果要好点的就买 dvb-t 2，明年6月德国都要上 dvb-t 2 的信号了，都是hd tv
<gebjgd> 幸好硬盘多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看报道说，十来个频道是免费接收的，其他都 priv
<alvin_rxg> ... 硬盘干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xp放在闲置的旧本子硬盘上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换回来
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里都没什么win的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就台式机为了玩盗版游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 剩下还是用debian 习惯了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这下知道了  卡坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以扔了
<alvin_rxg> 扔了，新的也就十几块钱狗了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键要对Linux支持好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以前有个网站可以查 linux 下边哪个芯片有哪些 firmware 的，现在找不到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linuxty.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T2_USB_Devices
<alvin_rxg> 不是这
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其中有个就是支持dvb-t2的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, TBS5220
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 40刀 不便宜
<alvin_rxg> 那就买 dvb t 呗…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不买  直接买个大锅了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 弄电视上看
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 睡觉了 明天上班
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑料频出的雷人男女 : 一个漂亮mm走进酒吧找了个角落坐下,侍者问:"请问要点什么?"mm道:"我刚才进来的时候有没有男人看我?"侍者感到很奇怪,答道:"没有。"mm说:"看来没有人给我埋单了,来点便宜的吧！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mao1> kk
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 下比较好用的pdf编辑器有木有啊？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478811 我在windows7下用的福曦编辑的，，超级好用，，但是在ubuntu下找了几个，，例如pdfedit，，，master pdf edit都出现中文乱码的情况，，，好伤心，，，大概是国外开发
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  14:45
<sulit> nextbsd这个项目还没起来，就死了吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu重启apahce2报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478813 重启apache2时出现如图所示报错，我不知道该如何操作，请指点。1347318406.jpg zz: Wiseman90 — 2016-06-13 14:46
<sulit> who know rpl_malloc?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu server 14.04 3.13.0, grub 菜单后黑屏无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478816 ***一次正常shutdown -h now关闭后从新启动就显现如上信息： 屏幕只显示 Loading Linux 3.13.0-48-generic .. Loading initial ramdisk ...' 几分钟后可以ping 通主机，但不能ssh；详见附件 用48和 46
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 能不能把正常的文件设备挂载成裸设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478819 如题， 我想把一块硬盘正常的格式化分区， 然后挂载成裸设备。 如此当做裸设备使用的时候可以获得比正常情况下更快的速度。 然后当我需要转移数据的时候， 就把这个东西重
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • DELL XPS8900安装不了UBUNTU16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478820 新入手一台DELL XPS8900 i7-6700 8G*2 2T+32G SSD。 出厂预装win10家庭中文版，用U盘，光盘，虚拟化各种安装UBUNTU16.04结果都是遇到一个问题，在安装到最后一步，删除多余安装包的时候崩溃。换过别的
<^k^>  ─> 版本，结果一样。求大神解惑 zz: sunnyshang — 2016-06-13 15:49
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 使用lpr -P 命令打印pdf文档，文档尾部有空白部分。求大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478821 我的pdf文档内容是一页半，第二页的 后半页是空白的；但是直接卡开pdf文件，到页面设置设置完了之后，打印只有内容，没有后半页的空白部分；但是使用lpr -P命
<^k^>  ─> 令，连后半页的空白也打印到小票上了。求大神。 zz: WintceJ — 2016-06-13 16:04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • xchat IRC 中的irc.freenode.net登陆不上去了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478822 Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64 Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/ Tcl interface loaded Perl interface loaded Messaging Indicator 0.3.11 plugin loaded. Python interface loaded * 正在
<^k^>  ─> 查询 irc.freenode.net * 未知主机。也许您把它拼写错了？ 跳转至 FreeNode 的下一个服务器... …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • docker 1.11.2 最新版 能虚拟windows7系统么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478823 1、我的操作系统是：ubuntu 16.04 64bit 2、安装了最新的docker 3、接下来的事情我就不会了： a、docker可以虚拟出windows7系统么？ b、如果可以，那么有桌面么？ 不会是命令行的吧 c、
<^k^>  ─> 其实我想要的效果就像用virtualbox那般，但这个软件太占内存和其他硬件资源了。 zz: hacke …
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  20:33
<^}^> anyone knows how to enable trim on Mac Book Pro with Ubuntu 16.04?
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 删除系统中的php5  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478824 我用apt将系统（Ubuntu 14.04）中的php5软件包清除掉： Code: Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   php5* 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 5 not upgraded. After this op
<^k^>  ─> eration, 29.7 kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y (Reading database ... 306058 files and di …
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【已发布】开源模板库_Blender绿幕抠像_纯净无绿色毛边  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478825 发布地址： http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E5%BC%80%E6% ... 4.E7.90.86 视频教程下载： http://www.rr-sc.com/thread-55084-1-1.html 作者： cmiVFX 官网： https://cmivfx.com/store/277-Blen
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.04遇到了两个问题，请教一下高手  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478826 第一，遇到了著名的“gvfsd-smb-browse” BUG，只要打开任何一个文件夹，CPU占用率立马飙升到至少35%（4核志强也顶不住），目前临时解决办法就是打开“系统监视器”，找到gvfsd-s
<^k^>  ─> mb-browse进程，杀掉他即可，求问一劳永逸的办法，不然每次开机都先打开一下文件夹，再 …
<Free_bird> 有人在？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04不显示桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478834 各位大侠， 本人装的Ubuntu版本是14.0. 今天登陆时输入密码后： vboxclient: the virtual box kernal service is not running。Existing。 不显示桌面。 先谢谢了！ Li zz: yueli711 — 2016-06-14 5:55
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-14
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 上网本CPU ATOM N450 内存2G，安装16.04server成功后，无法启动进系统，黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478835 如题，原来用的是14.04 server，没有问题 16.04对硬件有要求吗 zz: zjqzero — 2016-06-14 9:19
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 【求助-声卡】C-Media声卡 在 Ubuntu16.04 上存在问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478836 具体芯片不太清楚，lsusb显示的ID：0d8c:000c 插上之后系统可以识别，但是总是循环开关静音，无法正常使用 尝试修改pulseaudio配置无效， 但是只要增加一条配置：load-module
<^k^>  ─> module-alsa-sink（这里的参数我一直没有找到合适的，但是对不对都没有问题） 重新启动一 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 下libvirt求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478837 最近感兴趣libvirt的一些东西，在引用一些libvirt库时写道#include <libvirt/libvirt.h> 时。用g++编译一直显示 test.c:5:31: fatal error: libvirt/libvirt.h: 没有那个文件或目录 可是我的 virsh -version又显示是1.1.2 哪位了
<^k^>  ─> 解这个的求解一下 zz: dongfangbai — 2016-06-14 10:13
<modory> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/378857/65874018
<modory> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/378858/65874119
<alvin_rxg> 问一下，谁有 digital ocean 服务器？整个文件让我测试一下网速，杭州这儿似乎海外都在100kBps 以下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：Cairo-Dock开启Opengl启动特效有残影  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478838 笔记本是核显 2016-06-14 11-09-05屏幕截图.png Cairo-Dock开启Opengl，特效都有残影，而且也不顺畅，我的另外一台独显的笔记本就不会出现，是核显不支持吗？ 2016-06-14 11-39-59屏幕截图
<^k^>  ─> .png 硬件信息： nanzhu@localhost:~$ lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Inte …
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> harajuku: 要分钱我？
<harajuku> roylez: 切
<roylez> harajuku: 渣蛋蛋
<imtxc> yuning: .
<yuning> imtxc, kaillera
<yuning> winkawaks
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 分钱了？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 啥?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 最近有好事没
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 没有啊, 猫送走了, 很失落
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我也得来一只了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 哪天一起领养啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我要等我自己住了再养, 猫晚上有点闹, 会舔你拍你
<MangHuoEr> 额
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 从反面理解 : 有个失恋的人愁眉苦脸地告诉朋友:"我所爱的人拒绝了我的求婚。""这有什么呢,"朋友说,"我告诉你,女人话,有时得从反面理解。她说'不',就意味着'是'。""可是她没说'不'。""她说什么?""她只说了'呸'。"
<huntxu> <MangHuoEr> harajuku: 哪天一起领养啊
<huntxu> ^ 这个是表白吗
<harajuku> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> 这句很明显啊
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡啊，牛牛不来了就剩你一个女孩了啊
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求问live USB模式可保存用grub引导不分虚拟内存区如何制作？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478839 有那位高人提供一下你的live USB下载？ 如何让live usb在U盘的某一个文件夹里面，采用Grub启动 该如何制作 目前只能存放U盘根目录才能成功 zz: 110654 — 2016-06-1
<^k^>  ─> 4 15:31
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 别射上衣 :     一家服装店遭抢了,歹徒刚刚出门,便碰上巡逻的警察。于是,发生了一起枪战。这时,服装店老板忙赶过来,一手拉住警察求道:"请射他的裤子,别射上衣！他的上衣还没付钱呢?"
<vincent_LP> 有人吗
<ubrl> vincent_LP:点点点.  23:42
<vincent_LP> 有人可熟悉pthread？
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian / LMDE 安裝 compiz  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478841 Ubuntu 的安裝方法 Code: # apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins 分析依賴: =============================== compiz =============================== Code: ........compiz-core        ........compiz-plugins-default ............
<^k^>  ─> ....libpng12-0 ................compiz-core ................libdecoration0 ........compiz-gnome ................libdec …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-15
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu面板中的指示器插件绝对是不和谐的存在……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478843 有时候指示器插件中会突然出现一个输入法的图标 导致我总共有两图标…… 把指示器给分了个组 那就应该锁死它的权限啊 就应该是系统主要的指示器显示在那里 比如蓝
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 华盛顿 : 你知道华盛顿砍倒樱桃树时……为什么他爸爸没怪他吗…… 哈哈……因为华盛顿手中还拿着斧头
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478844 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、insta …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478845 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、inst …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478846 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、inst …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478849 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、inst …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478850 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、insta …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478851 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、insta …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478852 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、insta …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 台式机安装不上UBUTNU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478853 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘
<^k^>  ─> 启动和光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2 …
<^k^> 新  Mint • mint 17 如何升级到mint18 beta?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478854 除了重新安装18，还有别的方法可以直接升级么？ zz: chole — 2016-06-15 11:20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478856 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘启动和
<^k^>  ─> 光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 2、inst …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu16.04设定phpmyadmin时出现报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478857 请教下这个Empty value for 'port' specified是什么意思呢？是没有指定mysql端口的意思么？ zz: Wiseman90 — 2016-06-15 14:04
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme 
<owenlang> topic
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 台式机安装不上UBUTNU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478863 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通过U盘
<^k^>  ─> 启动和光盘启动安装UBUNTU以上各个版本出现错误。 安装步骤如下： 1、选择U或光盘启动 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教台式机安装不上UBUTNU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478864 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教台式机安装不上UBUTNU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478866 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教台式机安装不上UBUTNU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478867 台式机安装不上UBUTNU(14.04,15.10,Kylin15.04，16.04各个版本) 硬件配置： CPU I5-4570,8G 双显卡：intel HD 4600, Nvidia GTX 650 双硬盘：1T机械硬盘， 120G SSD SSD中70G的空间已经通过UEFI安装win10，系统正常。 通
<jiero> 安静安静
<jiero> 已经过去10年了。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 U盘安装问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478868 安装步骤： 1、使用UltraISO制作ubuntu安装u盘启动盘 2、U盘插入主机，启动，选择U盘启动，进入页面按步操作 3、检查cd-rom步骤错误，依旧网上提供的方法将ubuntu的iso文件挂在到/cdrom路径下 4、
<sulit> 谁对GB18030熟啊
 * sulit 
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • ubuntu 16.04 64位机器上用wine安装RTX2015  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478871 话说wine这个软件这么努力的做，为毛儿进展和效用就这么差嘞？？？ 不过，还是要感谢开发人员，否则连用的平台都没有。 1、我分享一下我的安装过程（这个过程其实在ubuntu 14.04 32位
<^k^>  ─> 的机器上是成功的，但在本系统里是失败的） 过程很简单：到rtx.qq.com上下载软件，前期 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是毛驴 : 街上一大堆人在买福利奖券,当场开奖,凡是里面印有动物图案的即为中奖者,图案上面的动物的体型越大,奖品越大,奖品越贵重。 某人小心拆开一张后,见中了一等奖,喜不自禁,大声叫道我是毛驴!我是毛驴!! 旁边一人屡摸不中,气急败坏地说:喊什么?只要是牲
<^k^>  ─> 口,都有奖!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷语、段子和成熟的标志 : 吾日三省吾身:1.早上吃什么。2.中午吃什么。3.晚上吃什么。
<^k^> yunfan: 拜二代
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：新安装的ubuntu 16.04右上角有音量控制器，但是没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478875 在win7下面是正常能听到声音的，说明声卡和耳机都是正常的，请各位帮忙看看如何解决 **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC887-VD An
<^k^>  ─> alog [ALC887-VD Analog] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC887-VD Digita …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-16
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 虚心求教。关于开机启动failed问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478876 [305.760849] system-logind[1419]: Failed to start unit user@1000.service : Unknown unit: user@1000.service [305.761004] system-logind[1419]: Failed to start user services: Unknown unit: user@1000.service 版本 14.10 开机程序用图片传的，
<^k^>  ─> 质量不怎么好。 login 之后出现了这个。看来好多帖子实在找不到办法。求教<b
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 新一代P2P软件：BitTorrent Sync  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478877 linux 64位： https://download-cdn.getsync.com/stable ... x64.tar.gz 下载完后，把btsync这个程序放到任意目录(比如我是解压到/usr/local/BitTorrent-Sync_x64/目录下)，要执行的话，在终端中的命令如下: /usr/local/BitTorren
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]Ubuntu14.04 LTS 64bits 连网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478878 双系统 WIN7+ Ubuntu14.04. 由于没有无线网卡，公司这边也没法连网，想通过手机热点联网安装软件。 目前采用的是Fast USB无线网卡，求助驱动下载及安装方法。谢谢！ zz: kyon0478 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-16 9:56
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<anohigisavay> 同志们
<anohigisavay> 有用gnome的么
<anohigisavay> 最近fcitx用不爽
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  11:29
<^{^> ／nick  ^}^
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  11:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oR2IYKzoAADF4s9KNFkAALq-QDNNdgAAMX6265.jpg 一只霸气侧漏的狗
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • ubuntu16.04启动时遇见的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478879 我把启动时出错（/var/log/kern.log）的日志（红色）的给贴出来，如下： [ 0.252736] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM [ 2.016471] pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001 [ 3.616380] pci 00
<^k^>  ─> 00:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001 [ 7.923492] ACPI Error: [AR02] Namespace lookup failure, A …
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]Ubuntu 无线网驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478881 双系统 WIN7+ Ubuntu14.04. 由于没有无线网卡，公司这边也没法连网，想通过手机热点联网安装软件。 目前采用的是Fast USB无线网卡，求助驱动下载及安装方法。谢谢！ 刚才的帖子不知
<^k^>  ─> 道什么原因回复不了。。 bosch@bosch-desktop:~$ uname -a Linux bosch-desktop 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu S …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有没有ubuntu 下面能长期使用的亿图edrawmax软件版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478882 有没有ubuntu 下面能长期使用的亿图edrawmax软件版本？ zz: praic — 2016-06-16 15:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 炮手 :     一位新来的守夜人去一家天文观察台上班。他目不转睛地盯着一位天文观察员把一架庞大的天文望远镜瞄准着寥廓的天空。突然,一颗流星划破黑空,陨落天际。    守夜人大为惊讶,赞叹道:"先生,您这一炮打得可真准！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 請教大家一個關於Linux和PUTTY的問題，先謝謝啦  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478883 因爲剛剛接觸到linux，PUTTY，所以先自己玩了一下，但是有一個問題比較煩，我在linux下建立了一個新的用戶，並設置了密碼，在用PUTTY遠程登錄時界面卻是這樣的 <img src="
<^k^>  ─> http://thumbnail0.baidupcs.com/thumbnail/e5f9a2b51db98cfef086739b018c574c?fid=924860166-250528-477606953468824&time=1 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高校谚语  : 北方:北大的牌子民院的饭；北外的姑娘清华的汉；人大的流氓满街站。南方:南大的牌子南航的饭；南师大的姑娘东南的汉；河海的流氓满街站。 
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 死活安装不了plasma-desktop  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478884 sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要
<^k^>  ─> 求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • [转]Ubuntu的snap应用将可以安装到其它发行版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478885 来源： http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20160615/166589.html Quote: 位置: Linuxeden主页>新闻动态> Ubuntu的snap应用将可以安装到其它发行版 来源:Solidot 作者:pigsrollaroundinthem 　　 Ubuntu Ubuntu的sna
<^k^>  ─> pd工具已经被移植到了其它Linux发行版，非Ubuntu发行版也将可以安装snap应用。snap应用捆绑 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译器报错内容显示成中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478886 自己写了一段代码，编译的时候出现错误，但是显示的内容都是英文，怎么把英文的报错内容转换成中文。 zz: movly — 2016-06-16 22:22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 无法从安卓传文件到电脑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478887 可以从电脑传到手机，多大的文件都可以 从手机传到电脑的文件一旦超过一定大小就会出现传输不动的情况 提示是 libmtp 错误： could not get file from device. 更新了libmtp，从sourceforge下载的最新版
<^k^>  ─> 本，make install了，还是一样的会出错 所以我在想是不是就算是我从源码安装了libmtp，系 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-17
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478889 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478891 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:14
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478893 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:15
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478894 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:19
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478895 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478896 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:25
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，关于安装系统时候的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478897 笔记本电脑，自带的win10，干掉之后准备装ubuntu，现有硬盘是这样的： 1、1块1TB 硬盘 2、1块128G SSD硬盘 本人新手，请论坛里的高手指点一下，怎么样分区？非常感谢！ zz: ricarekin —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-06-17 9:27
<imtxc> yuning: 包子？
<yuning> imtxc, 包子, 4两
<imtxc> yuning: 好
<yuning> imtxc, 昨天的钱忘给你了, 一会一起
<imtxc> 好
<ios> 乏
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：加密磁盘挂载失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478898 笔记本升级了16.04后，经常出现屏保死机和开机无法挂载磁盘问题。 在Sys log里面 出现下面信息 17 09:50:55 elfcheng-ThinkPad-W530 colord[1477]: message repeated 3 times: [ (colord:1477): Cd-WARNING **: failed to get ses
<^k^>  ─> sion [pid 4573]: 没有那个设备或地址] Jun 17 09:52:25 elfcheng-ThinkPad-W530 systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2duuid- …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 换了台新电脑打算用这样的方式将老系统的各种文件迁移过去,是否可行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478900 在新机器上安装好ubuntu,将老的机器上的系统的所有文件拷贝到移动硬盘，从liveCD启动的系统下,将移动硬盘里面的全部文件覆盖到新的系统中,重合
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 换了台新电脑打算用这样的方式将老系统的各种文件迁移过去,是否可行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478901 在新机器上安装好ubuntu,将老的机器上的系统的所有文件拷贝到移动硬盘，从liveCD启动的系统下,将移动硬盘里面的全部文件覆盖到新的系统中,重合
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 打算将系统移动到新机器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478902 第一个方案: 在新机器上安装好ubuntu(版本不知道是否要和原先的一样?),将老的机器上的系统的所有文件拷贝到移动硬盘，从liveCD启动的系统下,将移动硬盘里面的全部文件覆盖到新的机器中,文件
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu15.10升级到16.04lts后出现无显示，经过resume却可以正常登陆。有遇到这种情况的么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478903 硬盘安装的ubuntu（AMD核显）今天升级到了1604lts，然后提示重启，经过grub启动菜单后就没有了显示（整屏黑）。 但似乎后台和键盘
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian如何实现输入无效命令时自动提示"xx包包含此命令",好像Ubuntu有这个功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478904 Debian如何实现输入无效命令时自动提示"xx包包含此命令",好像Ubuntu有这个功能 我的Debian是最小化安装,所以很多常见包都没有. Ubuntu的这个功能在D
<^k^>  ─> ebian上装什么包呢? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-06-17 15:48
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox共享文件夹问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478905 宿主机ubuntu12.04 lts；virtualbox系统为xp； 共享文件夹之前一直是好使的，前2天中午时，在irtualbox及xp运行时休眠了ubuntu系统，待唤醒ubuntu后，发现共享文件夹出问题了。 见下图。 zz: lk07828 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -06-17 17:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • cerber病毒来袭，如何应对？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478906 这个病毒来得凶，会加密你的所有文件然后一定要给钱才能解密，目前计算机高手都暂时没有办法破解。应该如何应对呢。 zz: rosn — 2016-06-17 17:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • cerber病毒来袭，如何应对？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478907 这个病毒来得凶，会加密你的所有文件然后一定要给钱才能解密，目前计算机高手都暂时没有办法破解。应该如何应对呢。 zz: rosn — 2016-06-17 17:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • cerber病毒来袭，如何应对？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478908 这个病毒来得凶，会加密你的所有文件然后一定要给钱才能解密，目前计算机高手都暂时没有办法破解。应该如何应对呢。 zz: rosn — 2016-06-17 17:55
<Mayaya> biu
<Mayaya> onlylove: 我记得你在帝都来着 是不是~
<Mayaya> huntxu: 素不素
<Mayaya> freeflying: 大叔~~
<onlylove> Mayaya: 啥事情，住宿我帮不了忙
<Mayaya> onlylove: 哈哈哈 看把你吓的
<huntxu> Mayaya: 我不是啊
<huntxu> Mayaya: 以前是
<Mayaya> 就是面个基嘛..
<onlylove> Mayaya: 我只是告诉你事实而已，有啥好吓的
<Mayaya> huntxu: 酱紫~ 逃离北上广吗~
<huntxu> Mayaya: 目前确实不在任一个
<Mayaya> onlylove: 我都还没张口,你就直接把我拒之门外了...
<huntxu> onlylove: 玛雅这么可爱的女孩纸去找你
<onlylove> Mayaya: 面基你找你adam叔去
<Mayaya> onlylove: 23333....友尽
<onlylove> huntxu: 糊涂许蜀黍你别添乱
<huntxu> 对啊，蛋蛋最近不知道为什么开始整天晒猫了
<Mayaya> 好久没看见当叔辣
<onlylove> huntxu: 有房子了，然后从 cherrot那里领了一直猫的样子
<Mayaya> 哈?当叔在北京买房了?
<onlylove> huntxu: 帝都养宠物是很奢侈的事情
<Mayaya> onlylove: 还有谁在帝都?
<onlylove> Mayaya: happyaron imadper
<onlylove> Mayaya: cherrot
<onlylove> Mayaya: imtxc
<Mayaya> onlylove: 都不是很认识...
<onlylove> Mayaya: syq应该也在
<onlylove> Mayaya: 剩下的就不清楚了
<onlylove> Mayaya: 哦，还有binli 和首席瞧 就是那个 ooo_ooo样子的
 * onlylove 成功卖掉一票驻帝都人士
<onlylove> huntxu: 像我这种废宅有啥好面的，还是adam阳光些，就算没话说，还能逗猫 cc Mayaya
<Mayaya> onlylove: 23333
<Mayaya> 你们都在哪儿住啊~
<Mayaya> 我现在在东五环高碑店这
<onlylove> 高碑店……你不是在传媒大学吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGi2IAf-wAA1N0Iak9hwAAMZCACGGiMADU3o888.gif 右边那只小胖子,你睡得太快了……＊（转）
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 郑重推荐easy2boot来搞定一切iso硬盘直引  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478909 由于linux内核不认识grub4dos及grub2所创建的内存盘，所以有不少iso无法用map命令硬盘直引。 近些日子逛无忧论坛，经指点找到了e2b这个第三方软件，暂时填补了这个空白。 特地把这个
<^k^>  ─> 好工具介绍给坛友们。 grub4dos板块：chromatin2--此坛友的网盘里有新版e2b180的工具下载 http: …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 郑重推荐easy2boot来搞定一切iso硬盘直引  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478910 由于linux内核不认识grub4dos及grub2所创建的内存盘，所以有不少iso无法用map命令硬盘直引。 近些日子逛无忧论坛，经指点找到了e2b这个第三方软件，暂时填补了这个空白。 特地把这个好
<^k^>  ─> 工具介绍给坛友们。 grub4dos板块：chromatin2--此坛友的网盘里有新版e2b180的工具下载 http:/ …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-18
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 ubuntu14.04系统无法解锁，密码正确  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478911 pc是dell 7420，装的双系统，win7旗舰还有ubuntu14.04，使用正常。 今天准备编译andriod源代码，同步后重启了电脑，结果就出现题目中的问题。 密码是正确的，却进不去系统。 换成访客模
<^k^>  ─> 式，也进不去系统。 试过grub启动项中的高级模式，也无法进入系统。（也是不会弄） 求 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 ubuntu14.04系统无法解锁，密码正确  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478914 pc是dell 7420，装的双系统，win7旗舰还有ubuntu14.04，使用正常。 今天准备编译andriod源代码，同步后重启了电脑，结果就出现题目中的问题。 密码是正确的，却进不去系统。 换成访客模
<^k^>  ─> 式，也进不去系统。 试过grub启动项中的高级模式，也无法进入系统。（也是不会弄） 求 …
<^}^> hi all
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  11:53
<Gaze> 盯盯盯盯盯盯盯盯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 听说你是ＣＥＯ : 壁虎小姐扭捏地给别人介绍的对象打电话: "听说你是ＣＥＯ……" "哈哈哈,我的确是蜥蜴噢！"那头爽朗地说。
<Gaze> 盯盯盯盯盯盯盯盯
<Guest39608> 这里 已经成了一个死频道
<Guest39608> 没人讨论技术
<Guest39608> 没人说话
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu"门”事件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478915 今天发现一件非常纠结的事情，姑且称之为ubuntu“门”事件，我的系统是ubuntu gnome16.04 版，原来装的是中文版，自己装了windows的字体，后来在区域和语言中转为英文版，因为觉得在终端还是英文比较舒服，出了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装turtlebot的时候总是出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478916 用源码方式安装turtlebot时，按照步骤安装，但是在rosdep install --from-paths src -i -y这一步执行时总是报错，说是有些软件包有未满足的依赖关系。请问有什么办法么？ zz: xiaoqingwa — 2016-06-18 16:5
<^k^>  ─> 4
<joshliu357> 问一下，ubuntu装什么桌面环境好，我的机器太老了，3GB内存，酷睿2处理器
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 改调 : 《中年包青天》采用了《新白娘子传奇》的片尾旋律。 听听,很有味道:寒冬腊月,三更天咧。王朝马汉,去方便咧。 是谁站在正中间,伸手五指看不见。 人到中年前列腺,裤子湿了一大片。啦啦啦啦,啦啦啦……
<^}^> 大家ha哦
<^}^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  20:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2seqIGlLxAABk6x_9Q-IAALrLQNVfLwAAGUD969.jpg 看来你两真的应该减肥了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • SD转PMCIA卡无反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478918 旧电脑一台,还有PMCIA插槽,于是入了一块SD转PMCIA的卡,加上TF转SD卡套,等于给电脑加上了SD槽和TF槽,但插入完全没反应,究竟是怎么回事? zz: ice-06 — 2016-06-19 2:39
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-19
<cholbystopit> faggot land
<cholbystopit> !ops
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 注意前面 : 甲乙两喝醉了酒,甲在开车看见前面有个转弯处。于是急着对乙说:"啊！注意前面有个转弯处。"乙听后说:"这不是你在开车吗！ "
<splashing> GNU 将死
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 记忆的诀窍 : 甲:"我昨天买了一本《记忆的诀窍》,真太好了,我昨晚一口气就把它读完了" 乙:"能否借给我读一读?" 甲:"当然可以,咦,我把它搁在哪儿了?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三个乞丐 : 有三个乞丐。 一个法国乞丐,一个美国乞丐,一个中国乞丐。 在一个下雨天,他们一起乞讨。 这时候一辆车在他们身边飞奔过去,溅了他们一身的水。 法国乞丐说:牛什么！我过去和你一样有钱！ 美国乞丐说:牛什么！我以后肯定比你有钱！ 中国乞丐什么也没说,
<^k^>  ─> 跟踪了这个车好几天。 然后。。把车胎扎了。。。
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎样用$0引用数组里的元素  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478920 如题。 Code: arrayZ=( one two three four fiveiv ivfive ) echo ${arrayZ[@]//*/$0} zz: sincos2007 — 2016-06-19 17:23
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 写makefile 引用PATH变量为什么报错，求解答~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478922 makefile内容如下： INFO: @echo $(PATH) 执行结果： Iwensun@Iwensun-PC /e/test $ make INFO /bin/sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `(' /bin/sh: -c: line 0: `echo /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/c/windows/
<^k^>  ─> system32:/c/px4/Python27:/c/px4/Python27/Scripts:/c/px4/toolchain/bin:.:/usr/local/ bin:/mingw/bin:/bin:/c/ProgramDat …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 放××花炮,考清华北大 : 给儿子点零花钱,让儿子卖花炮,我拿过花炮盒一看,只见上面写有一行醒目大字:放××花炮,考清华北大。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hmachine> ？
<roylez> lainme: 早啊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【新人求助】ubuntu 14.04 无法连接任何网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478924 各位老师前辈大家好： 本人是最近才开始学习linux系统的小菜鸟，安装的是ubuntu 14.04版本和windows 10 双系统。之前使用一直都没有问题。最近在利用wireshark在检测信息
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-12
<lishoujun> 早
<mayli> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 偷牛 : 法官:你怎偷张家的牛。 小偷:我没偷。法官:这牛怎么到你家的。小偷:那天我赶集回家在路上捡到一条绳子,我把它拉回家,我回家一看才发现这绳子上还有一头牛。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 安装ubuntu16.04和win7双系统后，win7网速很快，ubuntu只有5k/s是什么鬼，大神快来指点一下。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484211 安装ubuntu16.04和win7双系统后，win7网速很快，ubuntu只有5k/s是什么鬼，大神快来指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 105er —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-06-12 8:35
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 17.04系统更新时失败Failed to download repository information  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484212 请教给为大神，我在update的时候出现Failed to download repository information。。。E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/fcitx-team/nightly/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release fil
<^k^>  ─> e. 请问怎么解决啊？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 clayliu2008 — 2017-06-12 10:27
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • windows10和Ubuntu16.04双系统，今天开机grub引导丢失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484213 没有看到grub选择界面（以前有），直接进入Windows10 dell笔记本，uefi模式，双硬盘，Windows10在sda上,ubuntu在sdb上分了一块,现在是livecd进去 Disk /dev/sda: 119.2 GiB, 128035676160 bytes, 250
<^k^>  ─> 069680 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size ( …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • fop 中文问题及解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484215 2017-05-26 docbook5 转换pdf 过程中遇见的中文不能正常显示的问题 发表评论 首先说说Docbook5转换的过程. 1. ubuntu环境下下载运行如下命令. sudo apt-get install docbook5-xml docboot-xsl-ns xsltproc f
<^k^>  ─> op 2. 简单按照docbook5的写法, 写个简单的书, 作为操作例子. 3. 运行如下命令将书转换为.fo, …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsight2017中不能输入中文问题及解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484216 2017-04-27 draftsight 输入法问题 最近为了搞定 draftsight 2017 1 版，在网上查了好几周的资料也没有解决了。但是我 http://www.fcitx-im.org 找到了原因，因为 draftsight 绑定
<^k^>  ─> 的是 draftsight 自己的 qt 库。 同时也提供了解决办法的线索，但是因为自己的智商问题， …
<xuemo> whoami
<xuemo> whoami
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:01
<sjd_zeus> 咋都没人说话呢
<mayli> 因为这个频道已经死了
<sjd_zeus> 哎
<sjd_zeus> 现在都在哪里聊呢
<yunfan> mayli: 谁说的
<mayli> 死了好久了
<mayli> 看log就知道每天只有bot
<yunfan> 人都是要死的 节哀顺便吧
<sjd_zeus> 现在活跃的中文频道有哪些
<alexxey> archlinux-cn
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 记者问眼镜蛇 : 记者问眼镜蛇:我们的篮球队这次输得很惨? 眼镜蛇点了点头:是啊!比赛太激烈了。 开场才二分钟,我的眼镜就被打掉了。 等我找到眼镜时,比赛已经结束了。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04 LTS 声音驱动表面正常，但就是没声音（耳机）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484217 刚从win10转ubuntu系统，win10 有声音。 pavucontrol 里面：模拟输出 输出条有波动； pavucontrol 里面有模拟耳机（unplugged）， 但在声音设置界面没有对应输出选项； 机箱前
<^k^>  ─> 后插孔都没有声音 alasmixer 都已经打开 **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH …
<sjd_zeus> archlinux-cn人也很少哦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我只想对他们说五个字 : 记者采访一分管经济的官员:"上有人传言,说您根本就不识数,您对此有何看法?" 官员鄙夷地伸出三个手指:"我只想对他们说五个字——一派胡言！"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • I have no idea how to delete it  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484218 > G-HAL版のanthy削除をしたいです http://rikukuu.blog27.fc2.com/blog-entry-271.html http://www.fenix.ne.jp/~G-HAL/soft/nosettle/#anthy >これは以下の工程でインストールした >------------------------------------ >＞
<^k^>  ─> anthy-9100h.patch13-release-2 016111.alt-depgraph-120315-ang ie.zipdic-201101.tar.lzma >↑これになります。G …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • I have no idea how to delete it  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484219 > G-HAL版のanthy削除をしたいです http://rikukuu.blog27.fc2.com/blog-entry-271.html http://www.fenix.ne.jp/~G-HAL/soft/nosettle/#anthy >これは以下の工程でインストールした >------------------------------------ >＞
<^k^>  ─> anthy-9100h.patch13-release-2 016111.alt-depgraph-120315-ang ie.zipdic-201101.tar.lzma >↑これになります。G …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱情哲学 : 姑娘:你真的爱我吗? 小伙:我发誓 姑娘:那你用什么表示呢? 小伙:用我这颗赤诚的心。 姑娘:对不起,再见！ 小伙:你怎么啦? 姑娘:你是唯'心'主义者,可我是唯'物'主义者。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新手初装Ubuntu（无win7）请教两个问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484220 本人新手。 有块几年以前的硬盘，移植到这个笔记本上，想试试学习Ubuntu。 目前情况是： 这个硬盘没有安装win7系统，之前是当做移动硬盘来用的，目前处于未分区
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-13
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎么设置ubuntu16.04 server 端安装ldap时完全采用命令行安装，不会出现图形化界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484221 在ubuntu16.04下， sudo apt-get -y install slapd 和 sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd，安装和配置slapd时，会弹出类似这种图形化界面让你选择， <img src="http://
<^k^>  ─> cdn.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Conf
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 五笔输入法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484222 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus 终端输入命令: sudo apt-get install ibus-table-wubi 五输入法安装后，按ctrl+空格，不能调出来。 为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rootum — 2017-06-13 8:39
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sjeIXjf-AACwm4AU_N0AALrLgIXSbQAALCz374.jpg 没见过美女啊,你这副馋像
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 文件名乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484224 别人给我传过来的一些文件夹 里面的文件名有时候乱码 我在terminal下，set character-encoding 然后ls UTF8时，文件名乱码如下 $ ls ╨┬═°╧р╣╪ 开发文档6-12.zip 技术需求(详细)_0307.xlsx PRD文档V0.2初稿.docx
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 文件名乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484225 别人给我传过来的一些文件夹 里面的文件名有时候乱码 我在terminal下，set character-encoding 然后ls UTF8时，文件名乱码如下 $ ls ╨┬═°╧р╣╪ 开发文档6-12.zip 技术需求(详细)_0307.xlsx PRD文档V0.2初稿.docx
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37512.html 戏侃学生的精彩段子 : 今天想出来一个去图书馆找座位的绝招:步骤一:寻找一个有妹子的座位；步骤二:递上事先准备好的纸条,上书:"同学,我喜欢你很久了,希望和你交往"；步骤三:如果妹纸马上收书包走人,那么,恭喜,有座位了；如
<^k^>  ─> 果妹纸对你一笑,那么,恭喜,还上什么自习啊；当然,有极小几率……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 初次安装ubuntu,有以下问题请教！求老司机加个好友~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484228 一:安装好ubuntu后常见office软件怎么装（Word,Visio,PDF,Foxmail这些） 二:ubuntu需要安装网卡驱动吗? 三:如何调整网卡参数,配置IP网关DNS; 四:ubuntu如何加入到windo
<^k^>  ─> ws域里面; 还有发帖时上面的quote code list list= 这些又是干嘛的 你们永远不知道小白的白是 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 调试了一周的L2TP/IPSEC VPN ，还是没有搞定，贴出来大家一起看一下吧！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484229 1、先上传1张图谱结构图，以便大家能了解我目前的网络结构。 3C拓扑结构图.jpg 根据网上各种文档的教程，先安装相关的程序，我自己的系统环境
<^k^>  ─> 现在Ubuntu 14.04.5，后来同意更改成官方的教程了，不过还是没有连上。 https://raymii.org/s/tu …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 求大神教，安装oracle的时候出现下面的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484230 ibey@ibey-RH2288-V3:~/tools/oracle11g/database$ ./runInstaller 正在启动 Oracle Universal Installer... 检查临时空间: 必须大于 120 MB。 实际为 11044026 MB 通过 检查交换空间: 必须大于 150 MB。 实际为 26
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 请教如何修改LUKS密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484235 版本为Ubuntu 17.04，在安装中选择加密磁盘，也就是相当于Windows下的BitLocker加密C盘，现在是如何修改这个密码！请教大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mfjetyc — 2017-06-13 17:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/9072.html 母鸡开花 : 小玛丽去到乡下祖母家.一天,她在花园里玩耍,看见一只孔雀,她从来没有见过这种鸟,望了一阵子后,她得意地跑进屋里叫道;"奶奶,快来看啊,你家有一只母鸡正在开花"
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • [分享]如何用 MTR 诊断网络问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484237 MTR 是一个强大的网络诊断工具，管理员能够用它诊断和隔离网络错误，并向上游提供商提供有关网络状态的有用报告。MTR 通过更大的采样来跟踪路由，就像 traceroute + ping 命令的组合。
<^k^>  ─> 本文详细介绍了 MTR，其产生的数据，以及如何根据其提供的数据正确解释和得出结论。 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新婚夜谈 :     丈夫:"唉,娶一个妻子要花几万元,真难啊！ "    妻子:"亲爱的,给你生个宝贝儿子不就行了。"    丈夫:"怎么,生儿子?生个乖女儿吧,也许还能捞回娶你的那笔钱。" 
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 北京林业大学计算机与网络协会  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484241 北京林业大学计算机与网络协会来报个到 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaojiad — 2017-06-14 9:04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • gpt分区efi启动安装的win10和ubuntu17.04双系统，如果修复grub的引导？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484242 首先硬盘为gpt分区 efi安装的win10 64 然后安装的ubuntu17.04 64 正常使用 但我刚刚升级了bios版本，结果开机没有了grub启动选择项，直接进入了win10系统。 搜
<^k^>  ─> 索网上资料，觉得应该是uefi系统esp分区的grub引导信息有问题（不确定是否找到问题原因 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • gpt分区efi启动安装的win10和ubuntu17.04双系统，如何修复grub的引导？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484242 首先硬盘为gpt分区 efi安装的win10 64 然后安装的ubuntu17.04 64 正常使用 但我刚刚升级了bios版本，结果开机没有了grub启动选择项，直接进入了win10系统。 搜
<^k^>  ─> 索网上资料，觉得应该是uefi系统esp分区的grub引导信息有问题（不确定是否找到问题原因 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醉后 : 雄蟹向雌蟹求婚。雌蟹注意到雄蟹走路时是直行而非横行的。心里想:"这位先生真与众不同,我可不能让他跑掉。"于是他们当下就结婚了。第二天她注意到她的新婚丈夫和别的螃蟹一样,也在横行,就问道:"昨天你不是直行的吗?""亲爱的,"她丈夫回答,"我可不能天天
<^k^>  ─> 都喝得那么醉。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 古今三绝 : 一家门首,来往人屙溺,秽气难闻。因拒之不得,乃画一龟于墙上,题云:"在此溺尿者,即是此物。"一恶少见之,问闩:"此是谁的手笔?"画者任之,恶少曰:"宋徽宗、赵子昂与吾兄三人,共垂不朽矣。"画者询其故,答曰:"宋徽宗的庇,赵子昂的马,兄这样乌龟,可称古今三
<^k^>  ─> 绝。"
<HoloIRCUser1>     
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • debian软件源的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484244 debian中国的源 ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ 我在/etc/apt/source.list里写的是 deb http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ jessie main deb-src http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/ jessie main 但更新软件源失败，显示 123.png 哪里有问题？
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanis_ghost — 2017-06-14 18:36
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • lubuntu 如何取消“取消自动登陆”，如何恢复输入密码登陆？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484246 如题，装机lubuntu 16.04时为了省事，选择了登陆时无需输入密码，结果就一直自动登陆，现在出差在外，集体生活，还是想给电脑弄上登陆时输入密码，结果
<^k^>  ─> 却怎么也无法做到这一点了。即使在用户帐号里设置“要求登陆时输入密码”，重启后还 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • lubuntu 如何取消“取消自动登陆”，如何恢复输入密码登陆？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484247 如题，装机lubuntu 16.04时为了省事，选择了登陆时无需输入密码，结果就一直自动登陆，现在出差在外，集体生活，还是想给电脑弄上登陆时输入密码，结果
<^k^>  ─> 却怎么也无法做到这一点了。即使在用户帐号里设置“要求登陆时输入密码”，重启后还 …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助： lubuntu 如何取消“取消自动登陆”，如何恢复输入密码登陆？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484248 如题，装机lubuntu 16.04时为了省事，选择了登陆时无需输入密码，结果就一直自动登陆，现在出差在外，集体生活，还是想给电脑弄上登陆时输入密码，
<^k^>  ─> 结果却怎么也无法做到这一点了。即使在用户帐号里设置“要求登陆时输入密码”，重启 …
<Losses> Hello?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 事出有因 : 儿子:爸,老师提问3×2和2×3各等于几,我回答后老师说我没教养。爸爸:这他妈的有什么区别?儿子:我就是这样回答的。                       
 * tor[m] uploaded an image: file1497450044830.jpg (66KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ofLQunWgdoQMZxCwMeMVkyYU>
 * tor[m] uploaded an image: file1497450289727.jpg (58KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/KlOjnUoaWUHGOuHbevnvbrFH>
<luozijun> 晚上好
<luozijun> :))
<luozijun> 没人了。。
<luozijun> exit\
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu无法安装，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484250 我有两块固态，一块机械硬盘，一块固态安装了win10，另外一块打算安装ubuntu。 我试过17.04和16.04lts两个版本，都无法安装。无论是从硬盘安装还是刻盘安装，都没办法安装成功，求大
<^k^>  ─> 神指教。 我的CPU是ryzen1600，主板是技嘉GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 下面是我安装是的提示。 统计信息 …
<trooner> @^k^ 似乎是内核不支持的缘故，要升级更高级的内核才行。
<alexxey> archlinux-cn
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你也够恶心 : 大学里上大课,好不容易熬到下课。 隔壁的女同学打着哈欠说:"你看呀,那个男的真恶心,抠了一节课的鼻孔。" 我说:"你也够恶心,居然看了一节课呀！ "   
<yoga> 大家好，想请教个问题，比较急。 我想打开.sh file, 明明存在，就是一直显示no such file or directory. 然后我也试了什么libc6:i386... 但是都不work. ldd 也一直显示not a dynamic executable
<yoga> 想run as program, 但是一直是open with gedit T.T
<alexxey> 嗯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6869.html 你不是牲口 : 有一次,王大豪遇到一位粗放型的姑娘,她对王大豪非常认真地说:"我如果骗你,我就是牲口,你相不相信?" 王大豪面对她咄咄逼人的目光,很诚恳地说:"我相信你不是牲口,真的！ "
<yunfan> nyfair
<yunfan> gebj
 * CyrusYzGTt ee用fedora了。。。
<yunfan> 大叛徒 应该吊死
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ eexpress.github.com ee的主页
<CyrusYzGTt> 也可能我理解错了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 关于vim使用中与NERDTree的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484251 问题描述：为vim安装了插件nerdtree，但是在使用的时候，如果打开了nerdtree，然后又打开了多个文件，即多个buffer的时候，这个时候如果想关闭一个buffer，通常有两种方式，bd和bw，但是我用的
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 使用pulseaudio时如果一些特殊的声音需要所有用户都听到该怎么办?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484252 使用pulseaudio时如果一些特殊的声音需要所有用户都听到该怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-06-15 18:39
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 婚后40年重要的事 :     一位女士和一位足球教练结婚快40年了,她深知球赛对丈夫来说总是头等重要的事。有一天她特别沮丧,脱口而说:"弗郎克,你呀,宁可误了我的葬礼,也要去看球赛！ "     大夫非常心平气和,答道:"罗伯塔,到底是什么使你想到,我会把你的葬礼
<^k^>  ─> 安徘在有球赛的日子呢?"
<ktopsha_>  /window
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-16
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 打印 Noto serif CJK/ Source Han Serif 字体的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484254 目前LibreOffice无法打印 Noto serif CJK （即Source Han Serif）字体（包括输出到pdf）。 暂时解决办法：把 Noto serif CJK 字体的粗细（weight）改为 semi-bold，或利用S
<Weixiao> 早上好
<PasserK> 早上好，各位
<isunx> 早
<Weixiao> Friday's morning :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37538.html 雷人的室友和同学笑坏我了 : 和室友闲聊,我说好像研究发现母的黑猩猩都会提供性来换取食物。室友很是惊讶,然后弱弱地问:"和谁换啊?"我说:"当然是公的黑猩猩了,你以为呢?"室友恍然大悟:"我了擦呀,我还以为是和饲养员呢"
<PasserK> :)
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Ubuntu 16.04系统提示：卷boot仅剩余0字节的硬盘空间。按照网上方法试图删除不使用的内核，却报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484255 sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.8.0-36-generic 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 移动硬盘读写速度超级慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484259 问题描述：我电脑是WIN8的，移动硬盘大小是4T，使用USB启动盘进入了ubuntu16.04，对移动硬盘进行了文件的读写操作，回到了window8的环境之后，移动硬盘的读写速度就变成了几百K，正
<^k^>  ─> 常情况下大约70--100MB/S,请问这是什么原因引起的呀，我该怎么去解决这个问题呢？ 统计 …
<Weixiao> 大家现在都用的哪个版本ubuntn网上看很多用的都是14.04这个版本，说是比较稳定、
<Isolde> 早上好
<Isolde> 看你做什么
<Isolde> 现在作死就学我用非lts
<Isolde> 想作死×
<Isolde> 话说有没有用gnome3.24的网易云用户
<Isolde> 你们用网易云会导致gnome crash吗。。。
<yunfan> Weixiao: 16.04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: How are you : 老师问'How are you'是何意思,学生回答:怎么是你。老师愕然。 老师又问'How old are you'是何意思,学生又答:怎么老是你。
<^}^> 你好
<^}^> 大家好
<^}^> 好好好
<^}^> 太阳当空照
<chenshaoju>  /挖鼻
<^}^> 花儿对我笑
<^}^> 小鸟说 早早早
<^}^> 你为什么背上小书包
<^}^> ／whois beefcafe
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为您保密 : 甲:"这件事我只告诉你一人,请你千万为我保密。"乙:"放心,不但我要为你保密,我还要告诉大家都来为你保密。"
<alexxey> 我去炸学校,老师不知道
<alexxey> 一拉线,我就跑
<alexxey> 轰的一声学校没有了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Linux下Chromium浏览器关联thunder链接到wine-thunder的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484260 在linux下点击thunder链接会显示使用xdg-open打开，之后则显示无法打开。在网上找了些方法都是要求修改xdg-open脚本的，其实完全没有必要，这个问题的根本原因是没有
<^k^>  ─> 理解Linux桌面文件（XDG）的打开机制。 1、安装wine 迅雷精简版，请百度 2、编辑wine-thunder …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Linux下Chromium浏览器关联thunder链接到wine-thunder的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484262 在linux下点击thunder链接会显示使用xdg-open打开，之后则显示无法打开。在网上找了些方法都是要求修改xdg-open脚本的，其实完全没有必要，这个问题的根本原因是没有
<^k^>  ─> 理解Linux桌面文件（XDG）的打开机制。 1、安装wine 迅雷精简版，请百度 2、编辑wine-thunder. …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15616.html 圣诞老人 : 某日,妈妈问小于:你相信有圣诞老人吗? 小于:嗯……（想了一下）不相信…… 妈妈心想小于真是长大了。她便又问:你为什么不相信有圣诞老人呢? 小于想了想说:因为这里从没下过雪。
<djwraith> anyone's got redirected to a Fujian IP (whois by APNIC) when downloading from download.windowsupdate.com?
<djwraith> 101.110.116.0 - 101.110.119.255 : CHINANET FUJIAN PROVINCE NETWORK
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻子的第一个丈夫 :     讲演者问她的听众:"有谁比安·兰德斯聪明,比菲尔·多纳休更善辩,比梅尔·布鲁斯更机智,比汤姆·塞莱克更英俊呢?"    听众传出一个可怜兮兮的声音:"我妻子的第一个丈夫。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和尚的定力 :   一天,市文工团团长想试一下和尚的定力,就挑了几个美女跳脱衣舞,把和尚叫去看,把阴茎下帮上鼓。小和尚咚咚....一直响,老和尚只响了一下,就不响了,领导心想,还是老法师定力深,可后来一看,原来鼓被敲烂了一个大洞！！！
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome使用fcitx部分情况下不显示中文候选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484264 系统:ubuntu 16.04 桌面:gnome 输入法管理器:fcitx 1. 活动视图下,在搜索框中可以输入中文,但是看不到候选词,经常输入错误； 2. slingscold搜索框也存在相同问题； 3. 其他程序中一切正常. 怎
<leehan> hello
<leehan> 今天我在ubuntu上装了xubuntu然后卸载以后发现cairo-dock里面的logout没有用了，在cairo session里面无法logout，google了很多也一直找不到原因
<leehan> .
<leehan> 希望有人能协助我一下：） 谢谢啦
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 专断的妻子 : 一个妇女变得十分专断她的丈夫不得不督促她去找心理医生看看玻夫人同意了,于是两个人一同来找医生。丈夫等在外面,过了个把钟头,夫人总算出来了。丈夫问道:" 在点好转了吧?""没有大变化," 夫人说," 花了我五十分钟 才使他相信如果他那张病床搁在
<^k^>  ─> 靠墙的一边,看起来一定会舒服得多……" 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 软件更新提示“需要安装不能信任的软件包”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484265 使用Ubuntu 16.04 的时候，突然出现了"需要安装不能信任的软件包"的提示，无法安装更新。 网上搜索说用 sudo apt-get update可以解决，实际操作无效。 有人说执行该命
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请问大佬们，ubantu 14.04/16.04 怎么安装CouchDB2.0版本，是2.0版本。。。求带一带呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484266 本人刚接触ubantu没多久，还是比较陌生的， 想安装一个couchdb2.0版本，不是1.6或者一下版本哦， 有没有大佬已经在用了， 教一教我怎么安装，
<^k^>  ─> ， 阿里嘎多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MeetTheBest — 2017-06-17 14:11
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请问大佬们，ubantu 14.04/16.04 怎么安装CouchDB2.0版本，是2.0版本。。。求带一带呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484269 本人刚接触ubantu没多久，还是比较陌生的， 想安装一个couchdb2.0版本，不是1.6或者一下版本哦， 有没有大佬已经在用了， 教一教我怎么安装，
<^k^>  ─> ， 阿里嘎多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MeetTheBest — 2017-06-17 14:13
<lylil> 0.0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷人学生的爆笑理由和答案 : 老师训斥小明:"你的字太潦草了,没有一个正常人能认得出来。"小明说:"可是我要一笔一画写的话,您又训我错误太多。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34227.html 谈判结果 : 猎人正要向大熊开枪,大熊甜言蜜语他说:谈判不是好过开火?你需要什么,说吧。 猎人把枪放下说:我要皮大衣。 熊说:这一点也不难,咱们坐下谈吧。 过了一阵,熊拍着凸起的肚皮往回走:瞧,咱俩都满足了吧,我不饿了,你也穿
<^k^>  ─> 上了皮大衣,便宜你了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "挪亚" : 有个人妄称自己是"挪亚圣人",到处游说,有个朋友劝他不要乱说,他不听。苏丹知道了,下令杀死他。先把他绑在十字架上,那位朋友走来对他说:"挪亚啊！你没有得到方舟,却得到一根桅杆！ "
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Niac> 感觉好孤独啊
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-18
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 请问，这里ARG是指什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484270 --enable-FEATURE[=ARG]include FEATURE [ARG=yes] 预编译总有这个选项，我搞不清这个大写的ARG到底指什么？是哪几个单词的缩写？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 reejoo — 2017-06-17 23:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人和龙卷风的区别 : "知道女人和龙卷风的区别吗?""知道,他们都是在经过一番添吹之后,取走你所有的财物。" 
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 同一个C语言程序，ubuntu下面的运算时间为什么比windows下的计算时间要长  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484276 同一个C语言程序，ubuntu下面的运算时间为什么比windows下的计算时间要长呢，有时候还长不少呢。 我是用前后时钟除以 CLOCKS_PER_SEC来得到运算时间。 谢谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xylitj — 2017-06-18 16:50
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 希望搭建带热备功能的DHCP服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484278 目前的情况为有大约300多个2个网段的ip地址需要动态分配，想用两台PC(双核cpu,内存1G,硬盘80g，100M网卡)来搞，activate-standby方式(一台坏掉另一台直接使用)。 这样可行么，请各位指点。多
<^k^>  ─> 谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oliverpep — 2017-06-18 18:29
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 离我们而去 : 每个月总有那么几张毛爷爷, 他的脸色由红变绿,然后变黄, 接着变蓝,再变紫,再变青, 最后离我们而去……
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-11
<fhz8> gnome-terminal 右上角显示图标太大，求助
<fhz8> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=487732
<ubrl> ⇪ t: gnome-terminal 右上角图标异常 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: fuhuizn
<zyh_x_4> 😋
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-12
<demonxia13> emmm
<zyh_x_4> 🤨
<hhhhh> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-13
<iMadper``> hamo: .
<iMadper``> hamo: 蛤蟆!
<huntxu> iMadper``: 就这样被你吓跑了
<gfxmode> 专门在手机上装了irc 过来膜拜大佬
<iMadper``> ... ..
<iMadper``> gfxmode: 干啥的? 找工作吗? 我们在招人
<iMadper``> huntxu: ... ...
<Madper> huntxu: 给推荐个姑娘来我司啊
<gfxmode> @iMadper`` 暂时不找啊 你们是什么厂
<Madper> gfxmode: 黑矿场...
<Jinpo> hello
<ubrl> Jinpo:点点点.  23:48
<Jinpo> hello every one
<Jinpo> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> Jinpo:点点点.  23:48
<Jinpo> hi
<ubrl> Jinpo:点点点.  23:51
<Jinpo> 有人在吗
<ubrl> Jinpo:点点点.  23:51
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-14
<gfxmode> 今天好像没有人在
<mayli> 每天都没有人在
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-15
<roastie> 我在
<demonxian3> hello
<ubrl> demonxian3:点点点.  16:00
<demonxian3> ...
<demonxian3> 怎么@人
<demonxian3> ubrl
<ubrl> demonxian3,
<demonxian3> 你是手打的吗
<demonxian3> 还是长按什么
<pity> demonxian3: 大多 irc 直接打名字前几个字母按 TAB 补全就可以
<demonxian3> 我试试
<demonxian3> ubrl: 可以
<ubrl> demonxian3,
<demonxian3> pity: 怎么发图片
<demonxian3> 能不能讲一下irc常用的命令
<demonxian3> 比如我想离开频道
<demonxian3> 但是不退出软件
<SteamedFish> demonxian3: 敲 /help 看看
<demonxian3> 太多了
<demonxian3> 有没有其他中文频道
<demonxian3> 推荐几个
<demonxian3> SteamedFish:
<demonxian3> -在吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-16
<x007007007> hi
<ubrl> x007007007:点点点.  23:07
<x007007007> It's the first time, I use emacs chat here
<x007007007> long time on see, lol
<x007007007> 有人在嘛
<x007007007> ee
<x007007007> ee还在吗
<x007007007> on body here
<x007007007> no body here?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-17
<wycer> e
<pity> ee 很少上 irc 吧？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-10
<cherrot_> ivlioioilvi: 不互通
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: qiao contrun[m]1 早呀
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我又开始写 go 了，开心死了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 被 rails 折磨好久
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我现在上面N个需求方，下面集成一堆cgo lib，现在死去活来的。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不写了！
<violetzijing> cherrot, cgo is evil
<cherrot> violetzijing: cgo太恶心了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我好怀念写 go 的日子啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我这标榜写 go 的人，已经快两年没写过 go routine 和 channel 了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 那你们在用go干什么。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 当 java 用
<violetzijing> cherrot, 开始当 rails 用
<qiao> violetzijing: cherrot contrun[m]1 大佬们早
<newbee001> -cw
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-11
<cherrot> violetzijing: contrun[m]1 qiao 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<ivlioioilvi> irc 没和 rg 连通吗？
<cherrot> ivlioioilvi: 如果指的telegram的话，没
<cherrot> violetzijing: madper消失好几天了啊
<ivlioioilvi> @cherrot 啊，我打错了，是说的 tg
<violetzijing> cherrot, 对啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 喊来耍
<cherrot> ivlioioilvi: 这个频道里的人都很懒 :D
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我昨天遇到个很诡异的空指针。。
<ivlioioilvi> tg 上我转发了两次置顶消息，然后被封了
<imadper> 大佬们好
<imadper> 大佬们, 我想死你们了!
<cherrot> imadper: 跑哪去了啊
<imadper> cherrot: 忙啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 你去 cos 冯巩了？
<imadper> cherrot: 快饿死了, 上班赚钱啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊
<imadper> qiao: 早啊, 大佬
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 早啊, 大佬
<cherrot> imadper: 冯矾你好
<imadper> cherrot: 你好免免
<contrun[m]1> cos 冯巩 什么埂？
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你最近理解能力降低太多啊
<imadper> <@imadper> 大佬们, 我想死你们了!   <---  cos冯巩
<contrun[m]1> 不关心你国春晚 秋晚
 * contrun[m]1 uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-06-11-15-05-32.png (194KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/LNRjqlGDSXPKFbwlQNAtELkt >
<contrun[m]1> 不关心你国春晚 秋晚
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你这工作不饱和啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 还有时间吹水
<contrun[m]1> imadper  放屁  你看我这回复速度  像是工作不饱和的吗
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 像.
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你看我这几天都没上线
<contrun[m]1> 如果以上线时间算的话 我24小时都没工作imadper
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 那我真是羡慕你
<Shark> contrun[m]1: 你丫真特么闲
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你丫真特么闲
<Shark> 请问你司有前端吗
<MangHuoEr> 傻x
<imadper> contrun[m]1:
<Shark> 傻×
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: contrun[m]1: Shark: shengyao: BinLi: violetzijing: 大佬们好
<MangHuoEr> test
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你丫工作这么少, 回复怎么还这么慢?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 别放屁  我他妈的还要写bug啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 我tm最近开始写ruby了
<imadper> contrun[m]1: utils大换血
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 好久不见！
<contrun[m]1> imadper: haskell  大法好
<qiao> imadper: MangHuoEr contrun[m]1 violetzijing cherrot 大佬们早
<violetzijing> contrun[m]1, 冯巩相声说挺好的啊
<violetzijing> imadper, ruby 好
<contrun[m]1> violetzijing:   那也是 cos  imadper  的
<imadper> MangHuoEr: https://github.com/lihaoyi/Ammonite
<violetzijing> contrun[m]1, 不是很懂你在抵触什么
 * violetzijing 觉得冯巩和牛群当年的相声还是很不错的
<imadper> contrun[m]1, 不是很懂你在抵触什么
<imadper> 但是我也不看春晚...
 * TQBFJOTLD The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
<contrun[m]1> violetzijing:  imadper  依赖管理 if which ruby >/dev/null && which gem >/dev/null; then
<contrun[m]1>     RUBYREMPATH="$(ruby -r rubygems -e 'puts Gem.user_dir')/bin"
<contrun[m]1> fi
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 为啥不直接用rbenv?
<violetzijing> 不懂
<violetzijing> 太高大上
<violetzijing> 我只是个用 Rails 3.2 的垃圾
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: rbenv which ruby    ====>    /home/madper/.rbenv/versions/2.6.3/bin/ruby
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 还是个垃圾  我 stack 依赖 随下随用  而且不用担心有冲突  stack 做脚本 interpretor 不知道有 多爽
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你活在梦里了吧... bundle也可以的
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: https://haskell.fpcomplete.com/tutorial/stack-script
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: https://bundler.io/
<contrun[m]1> 你直接运行一下类似于 stack test.hs where test.hs =
 * contrun[m]1 sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/mYcFuoVvKnuwAXFnlvYEHOND >
<TQBFJOTLD> 不
<contrun[m]1> 帮你自动下好依赖 你可以指定依赖版本  你bundle可以吗  给我个例子
<TQBFJOTLD> 你是说依赖的haskell?
<TQBFJOTLD> 那不行
<TQBFJOTLD> 只能处理gem
<TQBFJOTLD> 但是又有什么关系呢? 贵司还不是用ruby?
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/aria2/aria2/master/doc/xmlrpc/aria2rpc  我现在有一个 aria2rpc 的脚本  你帮我改到 我 chmod +x aria2rpc 就可以用 就行了
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你改一个haskell的版本咯
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你一个haskell吹, 自己都用ruby的脚本, 怎么有信服力呢?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 卧槽, 这是多少个elsif啊....
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 果然日本大佬写的啊
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 刚才不是发你了 stack 是可以自动下需要的依赖的  也不要担心和系统 依赖冲突
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 那你写咯
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD:  明天就写 不写不是人
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你看, 我就说你工作不饱和
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: ruby 要是你自己系统里面没有 xmlrpc  这个脚本是没法用的 rubygem rvm 又要搞一堆  麻烦得很
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 是的, 你说得对
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 所以
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 快用idris重写
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 明天就写 不写不是人
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 感觉都不如购
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: go
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 直接static build.
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: https://nim-lang.org/  这个也是的  但是这个世界还是有很多 c 的库  不信你问 cherrot
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 那就docker
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 垃圾 haskell  好多依赖c的库 见一次喷一次  垃圾cgo 见一次喷一次
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你不用c库, 能搞定tls?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 性能跟得上?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 快速幂能跟c的性能媲美?
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD:  tls的话  go不就自己写了一套  haskell 也有个大佬在写  关键是不是 c 的 ffi 没法和其他语言共享
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD:  这个应该是 pure haskell  https://github.com/kazu-yamamoto/hs-tls   https://github.com/kazu-yamamoto/hs-tls/search?q=foreign&unscoped_q=foreign
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 感觉没有simd的实现, 都不会快
<TQBFJOTLD> Augment the OpenSSL software architecture to support multi-buffer processing techniques to extract maximum performance from the processor’s SIMD architecture.
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 你可以openssl加密个大文件看看速度.
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: hmmmm. 我找到intel文档的typo了... 但是没有github可以混个patch啊...
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 是的  openssl 大法好 不会出血
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 这种个人咨询, 是怎么赚到钱的?  https://manuel.bernhardt.io/
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: 为什么 赚不到呢 写 haskell 的好多最后都当 咨询师了
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 我知道很多人都变成个人咨询了.
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 我就是不知道怎么赚到的钱...
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 哪儿去找client呢?
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: https://www.fpcomplete.com/ https://well-typed.com/  都他们的咨询公司  应该是客户自己上门的吧
<contrun[m]1> 毕竟本人是个垃圾  还没法理解他们的世界
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 很难. 感觉公司如果用haskell, 肯定有强力推手. 推了半天, 自己不会用, 需要去找别人咨询?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 用haskell之前不掂量一下自己?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 不想想业务上的问题是不是都有库可以用?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 等开工了发现搞不定再去找咨询?
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD:   https://coinmarketcap.com/  Cardano 	$2,192,912,318
<contrun[m]1> https://github.com/input-output-hk/cardano-sl/
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: iohk还需要咨询别人?
<TQBFJOTLD> contrun[m]1: 我觉得iohk的haskell大佬够厉害了
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: iohk  是well-typed和fpcomplete的客户  haskell大佬再多也是要有人写代码的
<contrun[m]1> TQBFJOTLD: https://serokell.io/ 也是个咨询公司 你看看 https://github.com/input-output-hk/cardano-sl/ top contributors
<MangHuoEr1> test
<MangHuoEr1> TQBFJOTLD: kk 都不在了啊
<MangHuoEr1> 大佬们早
<TQBFJOTLD> 我ban了
<MangHuoEr1> 终于上线了
<TQBFJOTLD> 我kick的, 不停地报错
<contrun[m]1> MangHuoEr1: 你的网还是这么牛
<TQBFJOTLD> MangHuoEr1: 你的网还是这么牛
<contrun[m]1> 今天可以7点就下班了
<MangHuoEr1> contrun[m]1: 深圳是不是下班后生活很丰富
<MangHuoEr1> 很多彩
<contrun[m]1> MangHuoEr1: 那我就不知道了 我一般10点40才能到家
<contrun[m]1> MangHuoEr1: 不过我们楼下我两点钟睡 也是有人在吃烧烤的
<violetzijing>  https://raw.githubusercontent.com/aria2/aria2/master/doc/xmlrpc/aria2rpc 我的妈
<violetzijing> 第一次看到这么迷醉的
<contrun[m]1> violetzijing: 没办法 就是这么多命令
<violetzijing> contrun[m]1, 但是这是 ruby 啊，好歹还能改进点
<violetzijing> 要是 go 就当我没说（然而还是可以 switch  case
<contrun[m]1> violetzijing: 你说得对 但这只需要 switch 吧。 ruby 有 模式匹配没
<cherrot> MangHuoEr1: 你的网还是这么牛
<violetzijing> contrun[m]1, ruby 有万能的 metaprogramming 啊
<violetzijing> 一切皆可 program
<MangHuoEr1> test
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr1, 渣网啊
<MangHuoEr1> violetzijing: 显然你的网更渣啊、
<MangHuoEr1> 我已经做了网络优化， 稳定了
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr1, 好像是在我吃饭的时候公司的网突然断了一下还是咋，今天就这两次啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-12
<violetzijing> TQBFJOTL`, cherrot qiao contrun[m]1 早啊大佬们哪
<violetzijing> TQBFJOTL`, 斩老板怎么又失踪了
<TQBFJOTL`> violetzijing: 今天在忙吧
<imadper> nnnd, azure真难用...
<violetzijing> imadper, 下午又面试
 * violetzijing 心累
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬你还不满意啊?
<imadper> violetzijing: 你已经拿到绝妙的offer了啊
<violetzijing> imadper, formal 的还在路上
<imadper> violetzijing: 也对
<imadper> violetzijing: backup不嫌多
<violetzijing> imadper, 之前有几家有反馈了，还是面着比较好
<imadper> violetzijing: 万一backup更好呢
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们这边来了个实习生，太可怕了，我以为 30 多岁，全秃了
<imadper> violetzijing: 给他推荐米诺地尔?
<imadper> violetzijing: 我已经在用了
<imadper> violetzijing: 一个月, 开始有小绒毛了... 老衲很满意
<violetzijing> imadper, 这么厉害
<imadper> violetzijing: 米诺地尔还是要早用, 毛囊要是死了, 就只能植发了
<violetzijing> imadper, 想植发迹线啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 你不需要吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 我这才是真 发际线后移
<imadper> violetzijing: 你是后退还是天生靠后啊? 后退的话可以用米诺地尔的
<violetzijing> imadper, 为了脸短一点
<imadper> violetzijing: 哦哦, 那你可能要植发了
<violetzijing> imadper, 不是后退，就是脸太长，额头太大
<imadper> violetzijing: 我觉得, 咱俩刚才聊天的内容, 是这个频道里最跑题的
<violetzijing> imadper, 我感觉是我程序员里最不怕掉头发的
<violetzijing> imadper, 最切题的吧……
<imadper> violetzijing: loool, 你说得对
<violetzijing> imadper, 再说了这个频道都死了，没人看的
<imadper> cherrot: 免免还活着
<imadper> violetzijing: 昨天编东西, cpu 83度 + 降频. 今天买了ty143, 据说慢速运转跟拖拉机上开加特林一样吵
<imadper> violetzijing: 希望不被同事打死
<imadper> s/慢速/满速/
<imadper> violetzijing: 以及我现在32G内存, 编译还是oom... 烦躁.
<violetzijing> imadper, 羡慕 32G 内存
<imadper> violetzijing: 想要64...
<violetzijing> imadper, 羡慕
<violetzijing> imadper, 16G 内存开 k8s + rails + go 编译中
<violetzijing> imadper, 自杀
<contrun[m]1> 我 python 是宇宙坠吼的语言  我要跳楼了
<contrun[m]1> https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/4390  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4519127/setuptools-package-data-folder-location
<contrun[m]1> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4519127/setuptools-package-data-folder-location 这个搞了一个下午 还没搞定
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 不错啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你的工作内容到底是啥啊?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 母鸡啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你昨天搞完ruby环境, 今天搞python环境?
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 都不如我sbt
<violetzijing> contrun[m]1, 首席环境安装工程师？
<imadper> contrun[m]1, 首席环境安装工程师？
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 我也不想喷你  你自己要撞枪口  大清都亡了这么久了  你的辫子还没剪  我nix才是坠吼的
<imadper> contrun[m]1: nix当然好了. nixos就一般了
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 一个有着数千行 nixos 配置的我 不想喷你这无知的人类
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 那你为啥连ruby/python环境都折腾不好呢?
<contrun[m]1> imadper:  https://github.com/pypa/wheel/issues/99  python 的问题 关我鸟事
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 用nixos了, 还不能解决这个?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 用 haskell 能解决这个问题  haskell 要是要这个问题 我一定不喷 haskell
<contrun[m]1> imadper:  我 haskell 要是有问题 那是我的问题
<imadper> 大佬们问一下, 如果一个软件源码同时是: BSD, MIT, Apache License 2.0, 那是不是完美商业使用不需要开源?
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 对啊, 所以快用haskell解决这个问题啊
<imadper> 或者问题泛化一下, 一个有多协议的软件, 我只要遵守其中一个协议就行了吗?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 母鸡啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 同时声明两个协议, 我要遵从宽松的那个, 还是严格的那个呢?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 当然是 随便一个啦 被告了 再找我
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 我提供法务咨询服务
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你还是去做haskell咨询吧
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 快去投iohk
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 明天 今天还要划水  很忙的
<contrun[m]1> 唉 github 的 used by 怎么不见了？
<imadper> qiao: 难受啊大佬, 想要double 啊
<qiao> imadper: 我也想啊
<qiao> imadper: 这花钱突突的。。 几天就把一个月工资花完了
<imadper> qiao: 吸毒了??
<qiao> imadper: gun
<qiao> imadper: 家里买家具来着
<imadper> qiao: 买家具才花了一个月工资???
<imadper> qiao: 大佬你现在月薪怎么也得5w了啊
<qiao> imadper: 就买了几个而已啊
<imadper> qiao: 昨天我知道一个心痛的消息.
<imadper> qiao: 5w到手才3.6w左右?
<qiao> imadper: 咋，说出来开心开心
<qiao> imadper: 没体会过，你给我讲讲
<imadper> qiao: sigh... 感觉太难了
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 还是美帝好啊  jhttps://www.reddit.com/r/ITCareerQuestions/ 上有好多 一毕业就 75k 的
<imadper> qiao: 年薪7w5?
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 年薪7w5?
<contrun[m]1> 一年
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 这算个毛的多啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 不过也看地区.
<qiao> imadper: 估计美金吧
<imadper> qiao: 是, 美金, 7.5在加州很多地方也算少的
<contrun[m]1> 一年 刚毕业
<qiao> imadper: 好吧。。我逃了
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 垃圾网站 赖得注册 你帮我看看 平均多少 https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Google-Salaries-E9079.htm
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 我也没账号啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: Software Engineer - Monthly Intern   173 salaries   $7,197/mo
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 你看, 实习生这个价格
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 应届75k算是很低了 (如果也在硅谷的话)
<imadper> contrun[m]1: Software Engineer没有给fresh graduate单独列出来, 所以不好跟你说的7.5比较. 但是intern都比7.5多啊
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 美国 gdp 也就 60k 多， 发个截图
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 但是还是要看地区.
<imadper> contrun[m]1: gdp是gdp啊. 中国人均gdp多少? 你工资多少?
 * contrun[m]1 uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-06-12-14-36-27.png (24KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ckKBjhMWtqYihIsPYiLyKyxe >
<contrun[m]1> 平均也就 130k
<contrun[m]1> google
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 截图不行了, 第一次点开能看的数据, 第二次就变成xxx了
<imadper> contrun[m]1: se是最低等吧.
<contrun[m]1> 我不是说的刚毕业的？
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 是啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 那也比75高很多了啊
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 75k不是个值得羡慕的价格
<contrun[m]1> google
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 重点是地方.
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 你再看下我原话的
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 看了啊
<imadper> thanos089: 弄个znc吧.
<thanos089> imadper, 嗯
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-13
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<yuansijie> halo
<yuansijie> yourenma ?
<yuansijie> xinshou
<yuansijie> MSG Kin3Z  halo
<kin3z> halo
<yuansijie> xinshou
<kin3z> en
<yuansijie>  /MSG Kin3Z  zhi dao zen me yong shu ru fa ma?
<yuansijie> zhi dao zen me yong shu ru fa ma?
<kin3z> 我试试
<yuansijie> wo bu neng zhi jie yong ~
<imadper> violetzijing: cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m]1 大佬们早
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing cherrot contrun[m]1 大佬们早
<imadper> qiao: 你丫才上班?
<violetzijing> qiao, 大佬上线真晚，羡慕
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们的注意点居然一样
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊.
<imadper> violetzijing: 首席11点半上班, 然后吃个饭休息一会儿, 四点半下班了
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing 早都上班了， 往了改 nick 了
<violetzijing> imadper, 羡慕这样的生活
<imadper> violetzijing: 北欧都没这么好
<violetzijing> imadper, 同意
<imadper> qiao: 简直是神仙生活啊
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing 毛
<violetzijing> qiao, 简直是神仙生活啊
<qiao> imadper: 老子昨晚开会到 11 点
<imadper> qiao: 我经常加班到11点. 别说了.
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing 赚点奶粉钱容易么。。 我
<imadper> qiao: 改bug到11点简直是家常便饭.
<qiao> imadper: 话说 a2 Platinum 这个奶粉怎么样呢
<imadper> qiao: 澳洲的, 高端货
<imadper> qiao: 应该是比爱他美还要好一点.
<imadper> qiao: 货源不是很稳定.
<imadper> qiao: 买奶粉重点是要货源稳定, 孩子是不能换奶粉的.
<qiao> imadper: jd 上有个 海囤全球 https://item.jd.hk/1950756.html
<qiao> imadper: 有同事在澳洲，说这个现在很容易断货
<imadper> qiao: a2能稳定买到的话, 绝对是最好选择.
<imadper> qiao: 如果完全吃奶粉, 奶粉消耗速度很快的, 一旦断货很恐怖的
<qiao> imadper: 还不知道，1段的先买一罐吧。。
<imadper> qiao: 一罐?
<imadper> qiao: 也就吃一周.
<violetzijing> qiao, 你娃生了吗
<qiao> imadper: 应该不会全吃奶粉，至少前3个月
<cherrot> violetzijing: imadper qiao contrun[m]1 早啊
<qiao> violetzijing: 下个月
<violetzijing> qiao, 酷，跟我同月了
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈哈， 巧了 :)
<qiao> imadper: 2段的奶粉需要多囤点，1段的。。。 都说买一罐就够了，如果母乳还可以的话，1罐都吃不完
<nano123> ^_^
<nano123> 我又飞来拉
 * qiao 打点下班
<imadper> qiao|afk: 羡慕.
<imadper> qiao|afk: 来自996的羡慕
<violetzijing__> qiao|afk, 非常羡慕啊
<skraito_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts5biCeh5DY
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-14
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 要 release 了，jenkins 就直接挂了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 多少人巴巴等着 jenkins 跑 CI 跑打包
<imadper> cherrot: violetzijing_: contrun[m]1: qiao: 还没下班吗大佬们?
<cherrot> imadper: 那是自然
<contrun[m]1> imadper: 准备 下了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-15
<oz_> q
<oz_> q
<run> 果然还是ubuntu人多
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-16
<NeoACCG> 这里还有人？
<NeoACCG> emmmmm
<groudon_> 还有
<groudon_> NeoACCG, 有时候我不知道在我们地球还有人
<groudon_> 哈哈
<groudon_> NeoACCG, 别人都去了哪里？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-08
 * tyrcra 哟有人吗
<tyrcra> 弱弱的问下 crontab命令添加了任务,/etc/crontab里找不到？情况
<tyrcra> crontab -l 能看到
<tyrcra> 好像知道了
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-09
<jusss> hello everyone
<hv54> 哟西，熬的没人了
<hv54> 晚好
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-10
<homma> 老哥门你们推荐什么客户端阿
<hv54> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-11
<liuyonghao156> 各位有用Ryzen 3000的么？我打算配一台电脑用3700x，不知道20.04的默认Linux内核支不支持使用该CPU自动超频加速
<brevirostris> 请问大家有没有好的出国代理推荐？
<hv54> 搬瓦工
<brevirostris> 某家VPN公司有终身会员资格，不限速，五个设备，不限流量，200多个节点服务器这个可以买吗，比VPS呢？
<hv54> 最忌机场不推荐
<hv54> 过了这个点能活下来的机场才是好机场
<brevirostris> 什么意思，没有明白
<hv54> 就是最近狂封IP
<brevirostris> (y)
<brevirostris> 有推荐什么的吗
<brevirostris> 目前在使用共享，一个月30
<brevirostris> 有什么靠谱的吗
<brevirostris> =L 我先退下了
 * a89d7f9 
<a89d7f9> leave
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-12
<Chosenone> 大家好，测试
